# "NEW" Race to Sub-30!



## Carson (May 26, 2010)

>>THIS THREAD BEGINS HERE<<​

I have enjoyed overseeing this thread very much, but as of late, I have not had the amount of time to devote to this project that it deserves. Brian Kremer has graciously volunteered to take over and I am confident that he will do a great job. There will undoubtedly be a few stumbling blocks as we work out the logistics, but I think we have things pretty much ironed out. I will be tallying the results for Round 24 (since I should have done that already) but Brian will be handling everything from Round 25 on. Good luck to all!

-Carson-


----------



## Carson (May 26, 2010)

>>THIS THREAD BEGINS HERE<<​


----------



## Carson (May 26, 2010)

>>THIS THREAD BEGINS HERE<<​


----------



## DaijoCube (May 26, 2010)

Good! Can we have first batch? I think I'm well warmed up for a AVG 12


----------



## Carson (May 26, 2010)

>>THIS THREAD BEGINS HERE<<​


----------



## Carson (May 26, 2010)

*Round One*​*Potential Closing Time - May 30, 2010 || 12:00PM EST​*
*Scrambles*

D' B U' B' U R B' F2 D' U2 L' D' B2 F D2 L B' F2 D L R' B' F' D2 B'
F' L2 R2 B' F' D B' F' D' F2 L' R B2 F' L' B L' R D B' F2 L2 R' D2 U'
L' D2 B' F' U2 B2 L2 R2 B' L' B' D' U' L' R' B' U2 B L2 R D2 L' F' D' U
F' L2 R D U2 L2 D L2 U L2 R2 D2 U2 L R U B2 F' L' F D' U2 L R' F'
L2 R2 U R' B F L' R' B U' F' L2 D' U2 L R2 U L D' R2 F U2 B R2 F
B' D2 L R2 U F2 R' D U R D R' U2 B2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F R2 U L D U2
B U B' F' L2 B' F D R D U' B' R' B F U' R B' L' R2 B' F L D U
R' D2 U L' D' B2 R' B U' B L2 D2 U2 F D' L' D U B' F D2 U B' U L2
L' R' D' B' F' U2 F L B' F' D' B F U' R2 F' L R2 D2 U R U2 B' F2 D2
L B D L R' B' F U2 R2 B' R' U2 B' D B2 F2 D' U' L R2 B L' R2 D2 U2
D' U L B F2 L R' F2 L' D U F' L' R' U2 B' F2 L' R B2 F' L B' F D'
U L' D L R' F L B2 F L2 R D U' F2 U' L' R D R' B2 F U2 L' B2 R'


----------



## AngeL (May 26, 2010)

This thread already looks way better than the last one, lol.

I'll do the scrambles once I warm-up a bit.


----------



## Tyrannous (May 26, 2010)

*29.34s*

1. 32.83
2. 29.44
3. 34.29
4. 24.08 (+2)
5. 30.22
6. 29.64
7. 30.46
8. 29.05
9. 31.73
10. 31.40
11. 25.75
12. 21.21

ok, thats my first sub 30 Average of 12 lol, was a bit slow at the start but warmed up a lot towards the end, and a +2 was a bit annoying, but still, SUB 30 woop woop!


----------



## lorki3 (May 26, 2010)

*
Average: 33.78 *
Standard Deviation: 2.68
Best Time: 27.83
Worst Time: 39.52
Individual Times:
1.	36.34	
2.	30.27
3.	36.00	
4.	29.38	
5.	36.13	
6.	35.91	
7.	29.83	
8.	(27.83)
9.	32.22	
10.	37.65	
11.	34.06
12.	(39.52




This was OH cube: F ll
This is my PB


----------



## Carson (May 26, 2010)

Carson said:


> I don't care how you present your individual times when you post your results but please... *PLEASE....* put your average at the beginning of your post as a "bold" "size 4" font. See the example post below to see how this works, if you don't already know.





lorki3 said:


> *Statistics for 05-26-2010 19:33:14
> 
> Average: 33.78
> Standard Deviation: 2.68
> ...


----------



## DT546 (May 26, 2010)

*Average: 33.06*
*Cube:* A-III
(New PB)

26.04 
35.05	
33.38	
31.43	
38.64 
38.02	
26.11	
35.57	
33.25	
33.39	
29.13	
36.69


----------



## sz35 (May 26, 2010)

*One Handed: 32.06*
*Very good avg. Awesome single!*
1.	36.43	
2.	(44.05)
3.	31.43	
4.	(23.56)
5.	34.00	
6.	27.83
7.	30.77	
8.	34.44	
9.	30.83	
10.	28.72
11.	34.88	
12.	31.22


----------



## joey (May 26, 2010)

*34.77*
37.19, 39.18, 38.02, (45.46), 31.12, 35.43, 33.16, 34.20, (29.61), 33.34, 34.76, 31.33

OH.

Wasn't warmed up at the start.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (May 26, 2010)

*36.221s*

1. 32.691
2. (26.338) (NL PB)
3. (52.664) (lol, messed up cross and PLL 3 times)
4. 35.699
5. 38.067
6. 34.898
7. 40.467
8. 32.73
9. 33.37
10. 37.155
11. 37.69
12. 39.434


----------



## ThatGuy (May 26, 2010)

*44.49* 
Average (One handed)
I cut my finger this morning. It happened to be the index finger on my left hand. The band-aid is really slippery an I almost dropped the cube many times. 
42.92, 49.08, 49.97, 41.55, 46.61, 1:00.99, 44.00, 35.44, 40.38, 48.63, 39.73, 42.02


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 26, 2010)

*One-handed: 42.60 *

44.86, 46.22, 39.52, 57.53, (31.80), 44.27, 35.13, (1:04.68), 33.28, 35.16, 43.27, 49.78


----------



## koreancuber (May 26, 2010)

I'm glad the sub-30 race is up and running. If anyone can revive the sub-15 race. *cough Diniz*, I'd be glad, because there are some graduates of the sub-20 race that are willing to move on.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 26, 2010)

Size 4 is more than large enough. All posts have been edited accordingly.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 26, 2010)

*Avg. 30.57*

31.15 
32.08 
(33.83) 
26.93 
29.91 
32.69 
(24.44) New Non-Lucky PB 
32.27 
30.43	
24.66 
32.58	
32.97


----------



## EVH (May 26, 2010)

52.01, 45.38, 49.88, 55.15, 35.62, 57.39, 43.14, 43.38, 50.66, 54.39, 55.90, 58.50

Just started Intuitive F2L.

Average of 12: 50.73


----------



## mr. giggums (May 26, 2010)

*Average: 39.98*
Standard Deviation: 3.38
Best Time: 30.22
Worst Time: 49.03
Individual Times:
36.73 37.94 42.80 36.49 44.44 33.59 (49.03) 43.23 (30.22) 44.75 41.91 37.89

Yes Sub 40 a12 that's a PB And all NL.


----------



## rcbeyer (May 26, 2010)

Cube: F-II
Method: Petrus F2L/OLL/PLL

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *27.91*
Standard Deviation: 1.52
Best Time: 25.58
Worst Time: 30.72
Individual Times:
1.	26.30
2.	*25.58*
3.	*30.72*
4.	29.44 
5.	26.75
6.	27.18
7.	27.48
8.	29.45
9.	28.08
10.	26.99
11.	27.12
12.	29.81

New PB average of 12, I haven't solved much lately either, been working on my Winter Variation inserts.

I'm enjoying the new thread.


----------



## choza244 (May 26, 2010)

Wow, really nice there is a new race to sub 30, i'll do the times when i have a free time


----------



## dillonbladez (May 26, 2010)

This is very nicely done 
Very organized


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (May 27, 2010)

*AVG: 34.04*

fail.

35.12	
35.59	
34.02	
32.65	
31.81	
35.32	
(46.37)	
(23.92)	
43.96	
29.13	
34.30	
28.52


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2010)

Statistics for 05-26-2010 

*Average: 29.81*
Standard Deviation: ???
Best Time: 24.36
Worst Time: 34.90

1) 29.55
2) 25.39
3) 29.66
4) 33.68
5) *24.36*
6) 32.73
7) 26.50
8) 34.73
9) 28.86
10) 34.90
11) 29.77
12) 27.62


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2010)

I just wanted to say how lucky i was
well not lucky at all.

My 11th solve (after my 11th) i had an avg of 30.01

I needed any 12th solve under 30 seconds


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 27, 2010)

I wish that there was a sub-25 race. I just don't want to make it because people will complain.


----------



## mr. giggums (May 27, 2010)

Here
Read the last post though.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 27, 2010)

Do any of you have a online timer that actually records my times. all the sites i find never register my space bar or they don't start right making me paranoid.
I should get a black Alpha V (my color recognition really shows.)


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2010)

Cubetimer.com


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Cubetimer.com



This frustrates me on so many levels.

mzrg.com/qqtimer

Seriously, just use qqTimer. It does everything.


----------



## choza244 (May 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Cubetimer.com


+1


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 27, 2010)

*37.87 (OH)

*42.15, 39.20, 39.19, 33.16, 32.79, 46.27, 34.91, 33.96, 39.77, 33.29, 36.82, 46.98


----------



## Carson (May 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Size 4 is more than large enough. All posts have been edited accordingly.



/bow


----------



## AvidCuber (May 27, 2010)

*32.24*

34.60, 28.90, 30.99, 32.62, 40.68, 23.13, 34.18, 28.99, 32.41, 35.19, 28.47, 36.00

Haha, the 28.47 was pretty good considering the timer fell off the table and then I stopped for like 5 seconds to pick it up again...that's why I need a Stackmat... 

23.13 is new PB! My old one was 23.47 so not much of a difference, but still. 

Otherwise, hooray for inconsistency.

I won't be able to do the next round or so, because I'll be out of town and then I'll be back for a week, and then I'll go again for about 2 weeks...crazy, I know, but I'll be pretty much free in July.

I lol'ed at the example results post.

Thanks for this new thread, it is much better!


----------



## Carson (May 27, 2010)

*32.37*

34.02
32.43
35.21
29.66
37.35
(26.74)
29.87
37.92
30.72
27.25
(39.61)


----------



## Monarch (May 27, 2010)

*35.30*
-- 
40.95	
37.32	
41.70	
34.39	
35.72	
(45.76)	
37.96	
35.84	
(25.48)	
28.69	
34.36	
26.09


Didn't end as well as I started.


----------



## Tim Major (May 27, 2010)

Wow, I was going to revive the other thread and just take over it, and I find you've done this for me  (I wasn't going to make a new thread, just post saying, "right, the owner of this thread is not updating, here's the next batch")
As I am doing OH, I volunteer to take over once you have finished, as I will probably be here for a while. I'll do my results later.


----------



## ribonzz (May 27, 2010)

I mean, doesn't 10 is enough? 12 is an odd number..


----------



## Tim Major (May 27, 2010)

ribonzz said:


> I mean, doesn't 10 is enough? 12 is an odd number..



Should be, "Why is it average of 12? Isn't 10 enough?" Not sure if English is your native tongue or not.
Average of 12 is actually 10 of 12. You do 12 solves, but only the middle 10 count, because you may have a really bad solve, or really good solve, that shouldn't affect the average because it isn't actually what you average. And if you aren't going to count a bad solve, you shouldn't count a good solve. So it basically is an average of 10 anyway, but this is why it's 12 solves not 10.


----------



## lorki3 (May 27, 2010)

he you should post the scrambles in the first post just like in sub 20 thread


----------



## Carson (May 27, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> As I am doing OH, I volunteer to take over once you have finished, as I will probably be here for a while. I'll do my results later.


I may hold you to that, but I don't expect to be done with this for awhile. I failed to mention in the initial post that the few sub-30 averages I have had were AO5. I am yet to have a sub-30 AO12, and I am progressing pretty slowly.



lorki3 said:


> he you should post the scrambles in the first post just like in sub 20 thread


The 2nd post contains links that will take you straight to the scrambles for any round, including the current one. Granted, we are on the first round currently so it isn't very useful yet. When we get a few rounds into this, and there are a dozen pages of posts and such, that post will become much more useful.


----------



## fundash (May 28, 2010)

Statistics for 05-27-2010 11:51:27

Average: *46.57*

Standard Deviation: 2.82

Best Time: 40.54

Worst Time: DNF

Individual Times:

1.	47.07	
2.	47.42	
3.	47.63	
4.	(40.54) 
5.	51.35	
6.	51.57	
7.	44.38	
8.	42.34	
9.	44.42	
10.	47.22	
11.	(DNF)	
12.	42.32

I'm a ways from being on the graduates page...I still have to learn my pll algs!


----------



## choza244 (May 28, 2010)

*29.78*

12:	00:35.32	
11:	00:30.51	
10:	00:28.20	
9:	00:27.22	
8: (00:24.32)	
7: (00:36.53)	
6:	00:27.25	
5:	00:29.41	
4:	00:32.36	
3:	00:27.40	
2:	00:27.36	
1:	00:32.77


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 28, 2010)

I noticed that David Woner edited quite a few peoples posts in this thread. Is he a mod or something?


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 28, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> I noticed that David Woner edited quite a few peoples posts in this thread. Is he a mod or something?



He's more than a mod, He's the punchmaster!!!


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 28, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that David Woner edited quite a few peoples posts in this thread. Is he a mod or something?
> ...



haha allll righhtyy then. =D what the deuce is that?! hahahah


----------



## Tim Major (May 28, 2010)

*38.29*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 11/12
best time: 31.41
worst time: 45.94

current avg5: 39.92 (σ = 3.90)
best avg5: 36.60 (σ = 3.18)

current avg12: 38.29 (σ = 4.47)
best avg12: 38.29 (σ = 4.47)

45.94, 31.59, 36.13, 39.11, 35.05, 41.31, 31.41, 41.09, DNF(7.09), 34.66, 34.05, 44.00

On DNF, I fumbled the cube, and my other hand was already on the timer, I brushed the timer catching the cube and it stopped. Pretty good. I then had an absolutely awesome weekly comp average. I've done 102 solves yesterday, and 111 so far today (not averaged) and I'm slowly improving. I want sub 30 by the end of this year, which I think is a reasonable goal.


By the way... *this was done OH.*

Edit: also, yes, I am not normally this inconsistent.


----------



## gavnasty (May 28, 2010)

OH:
Average: 37.45
Standard Deviation: 3.01
Best Time: 29.12
Worst Time: 45.36
(29.12), 38.61, 34.73, 38.91, 42.31, 40.31, 40.30, 33.27, 36.24, (45.36), 32.88, 36.97

that's a lot of 40s.


----------



## Akuma (May 29, 2010)

*28.75s*

Two-Handed 3x3x3
Method: Fridrich F2L, 2-look OLL, Full PLL

1.) 30.14
2.)29.49
3.)27.15
4.)25.46
5.)29.14
6.)27.17
7.)27.93
8.)30.10
9.)30.53
10.)30.40
11.)29.11
12.)28.62

On an interesting sidenote: While warming up I got a PB - 19.95.
I used this Y.J 3x3x3 Cube. It's very lightweight, very fast and smooth. Pops often though if you aren't careful :\

In some cases I try to use partial edge-control though I really don't understand how that method works at all.
Sometimes I use X-cross when opportunity arises though I pretty much suck at it.

This was a pretty much a normal average for me. My best AVG of 12 is around 25 seconds so this average is pretty normal to me.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 29, 2010)

Akuma said:


> *28.75s*
> 
> Two-Handed 3x3x3
> Method: Fridrich F2L, 2-look OLL, Full PLL
> ...


If thats normal for you, you should be in the race to sub-20, not sub 30


----------



## sz35 (May 29, 2010)

When are you going to post new scrambles??


----------



## Carson (May 29, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> OH:
> Average: 37.45
> Standard Deviation: 3.01
> Best Time: 29.12
> ...





Carson said:


> I don't care how you present your individual times when you post your results but please... *PLEASE....* put your average at the beginning of your post as a "bold" "size 4" font. See the example post below to see how this works, if you don't already know.


Please put your average in size 4 bold font. This will save me a lot of effort when looking for everyone's times.




sz35 said:


> When are you going to post new scrambles??





Carson said:


> *Round One*​*Potential Closing Time - May 30, 2010 || 12:00PM EST​*



The new scrambles will be posted when I close this round and tally the results.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (May 29, 2010)

I want to join with OH! but I still haven't broken 35...


----------



## Carson (May 29, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> I want to join with OH! but I still haven't broken 35...



So join...


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (May 29, 2010)

Carson said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > I want to join with OH! but I still haven't broken 35...
> ...



I will as soon as I finish modding my cube


----------



## ham10444 (May 30, 2010)

*00:33.08*

12: 00:37.75
11: 00:34.00 
10: 00:26.10 
9: 00:34.89 
8: 00:36.89 
7: 00:27.70 
6: 00:31.26 
5: 00:28.76 
4: 00:29.74 
3: 00:34.51 
2: 00:35.96 
1: 00:39.43


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 30, 2010)

44.77 OH

50.48, 
45.03, 
30.23, 
35.67, 
47.26, 
44.99, 
47.72, 
53.93, 
46.39, 
39.58, 
42.84, 
47.74 

I can never seem to get going during OH. My times are always all over the place. I always get sub 20 f2l and it usually sub 15 I just can't get going for oll. pll is easy. I think I'm going to find some 2 gen algs for 2 look oll.
But basically I'm not too happy with these times. =/


----------



## Tim Major (May 30, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> 44.77 OH
> 
> 50.48,
> 45.03,
> ...



Wow. I average 35ish and sub 20 f2l is awesome for me. Gimme your f2l please


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 30, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > 44.77 OH
> ...



haha give me your last layer please. =)


----------



## Carson (May 30, 2010)

*Round One Results*









Yeah, so I had some difficulty formatting this in the forum, so I just took a screenshot. I will try to find a better way to present this before the next round closes.

If I have anyone listed incorrectly for 2hand/OH, please let me know.


----------



## Carson (May 30, 2010)

*Round 2
Potential Closing Time - June 03, 2010 || 5:00PM EST​*
*Scrambles*

F L R2 B' L U' F D B2 F' R' D U2 R U2 B2 D L2 R F' U2 L R' D F'
U R D U' F2 R B2 F' L' R B' F L2 R2 B D' U B F' L R F L B' R
R2 D2 U' L D' U B' F L D2 U L' R' D F2 R' D' U' B2 F' L F2 U2 B F'
F' R' U2 F2 D' U' F2 D L R2 B' F' D' U2 L' R F L D' U F' R B F U'
D L' R' B F U' B2 F' R U L' F2 L' U2 B D L R F U2 R D2 U B2 F
R2 B' F' R' D U B D' R' B F R' D2 U L' R2 D2 F L2 U' B' L B F2 R'
U' B2 L' U' L B2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' R2 U' B' F2 L2 D B F2 D L F
R' F2 R' D2 U F L' F2 U' R2 B' F2 D' B' F' U B L' R2 B R2 D2 U2 F D
F2 D U F' U L' R2 D2 L' B' F L R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B L' D L2 B D U B
R' D2 B F R B' F2 R' U2 B F' L B' F' L2 R2 B R F2 D U' B2 F L' R'
F2 D U' L U B' D F U' R2 F' L2 B2 F' R D' U' B2 D B' D F2 D2 U L'
L2 R U B2 D' B' D U' B' F2 U' R' B L2 B' F R U' L' R' D U R2 D2 U


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (May 30, 2010)

*Average: 34.78*
31.44	
26.89	
32.93	
37.93	
29.76	
35.74	
43.91	
(50.68)	
37.29	
34.50	
37.38 
(26.78)


Number of pops: lost count after the 3rd solve. 

Me and my stupid exploding cube.

I liked the way you presented the results! It looks perfectly fine.


----------



## Carson (May 31, 2010)

*Average: 34.66*

31.57
31.41
32.37
39.04
35.53
42.21
35.41
31.92
32.24
39.47
27.87
37.61


----------



## ThatGuy (May 31, 2010)

*Average of 12: 37.11*
*OH*
1. 42.53 
2. 37.43 
3. 31.94 
4. (30.14) 
5. 35.15 
6. 38.30 
7. 38.93 
8. 34.45 (EPLL skip) 
9. 38.37 
10. (43.28) 
11. 39.10 
12. 34.90 

Pretty normal for me. No sub 30s


----------



## Truncator (May 31, 2010)

*Average: 35.29*
(28.50)
(42.46)
36.12
38.69 
32.87
35.22
39.59
32.17
30.33
36.68
38.45
32.83

This is OH. Meh, inconsistent.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 31, 2010)

I seriously just love the way you put this thread together. You make the rest of them look lamely. lol


----------



## lorki3 (May 31, 2010)

*34.76*

1.	32.32	
2.	39.05 
3.	32.83	
4.	(30.18)	
5.	31.72	
6.	37.69	
7.	(44.24)	
8.	32.69	
9.	32.16	
10.	36.82	
11.	35.95	
12.	36.37


its an ok average 

cube: F ll
It was OH


----------



## Tyrannous (May 31, 2010)

*29.75*

1. 28.31	
2. 30.93	
3. 30.22	
4. 28.76	
5. 28.05	
6. 27.07	
7. 34.20	
8. 25.95 
9. 28.38
10. 34.82 
11. 31.44	
12. 30.11	

This was very tense towards the end lol, at one point had the average on exactly 30.00


----------



## sz35 (May 31, 2010)

*OH average: 30.97*
Comment: YES!!! Second best avg ever! can't belive I got a sub 31   
Standard Deviation: 1.95
Best Time: 27.23
Worst Time: 47.10
Individual Times:
1.	33.98	
2.	28.06	
3.	33.83	
4.	30.96	
5.	28.98	
6.	30.50
7.	33.10	
8.	(47.10)- Very big pop, needed to pick up some pieces+yhad OLL parity after that 
9.	30.34	
10.	29.25	
11.	(27.23)
12.	30.71


----------



## Carson (May 31, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> I seriously just love the way you put this thread together. You make the rest of them look lamely. lol



Thank you


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (May 31, 2010)

sz35 said:


> Very big pop, needed to pick up some pieces



yay! I'm not the only one!


----------



## youthedog4 (May 31, 2010)

Yay, glad to see you did this Carson. Just got back from a soccer tournament in Michigan and won and I'm wanting to get sub-30 over the summer.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2010)

*29.63*

1. 28.44
2. 28.09
3. 32.96
4. 29.59
5. 32.50
6. 28.55
7. 29.53
8. 26.23
9. 28.26
10. 28.85
11. 31.90
12. 30.61

Slightly better then my last scrambles 29.81 avg. Not happy with all the lockups I had which raised several of my times up..haiyan memorys don't last long if you cube a lot -_-
Time to get FII (should be ariving any day now)

thats 2 now..one more and I graduate


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 1, 2010)

*AVG. 29.20*

26.80	
30.68	
23.47	
(34.47) 
29.22	
26.71	
(22.75) 
30.00	
34.08	
30.91	
29.69	
30.46

This is a very good average for me I guess getting a 22 and a 23 really helped me out. The 22.75 was my 3rd best time ever.


----------



## FPScuber (Jun 1, 2010)

30.70
1.28.25
2.25.80
3.26.75
4.31.41
5.28.05
6.32.38
7.31.52
8.35.93
9.34.30
10.31.27
11.34.18
12.28.86

Started off well and then started slowing down =(, still my fastest average ever. w00t


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 1, 2010)

AVG: 39.49 
40.36, 
44.79, 
38.85, 
36.07, 
43.25, 
47.58 ,
38.84, 
40.39, 
39.59, 
37.91, 
34.86, 
32.38,


best time: 32.38
worst time: 47.58

best avg5: 37.45 (σ = 1.96)

best avg12: 39.49 (σ = 2.83)


Hey there sub40. How you doin'?


----------



## kooixh (Jun 1, 2010)

*average:27.59*

32.89(screwd)
24.96
24.95
29.32
27.56
27.23
25.83
30.54
25.15
32.13
26.02
27.14


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 1, 2010)

Carson said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously just love the way you put this thread together. You make the rest of them look lamely. lol
> ...



I agree, this is very nice formatting, and I actually love how you did the results. I like the screenshot of that, don't change 
Great job, I hope the standards don't get too much lower if I start doing it.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 1, 2010)

Average: *28.96s*

1.) 36.93
2.)29.50
3.)27.24
4.)26.19
5.)27.37
6.)39.70
7.)27.17
8.)29.71
9.)29.20
10.)28.03
11.)30.10
12.)30.65

Kinda okay I guess.
Will try again tomorrow when I am more well-rested. I am in a really bad mood today and very tired and exhausted.
Still not too bad of a session right here. The first solve was just awful though.

EDIT: Did a retry and got a 29.96 average with a DNF on the 12th scamble. 3-piece pop sucks


----------



## Monarch (Jun 2, 2010)

*32.92*

30.12
29.33
34.36
31.49
(41.82)
39.40
30.27
(28.70)
36.53
30.77
35.18
31.80


Took a few more seconds on some scrambles having trouble recalling algorithms for full PLL, which I hope to finish learning by the end of the week.


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 2, 2010)

Average: 27.16

Individual Times
24.11
27.77
32.00
19.91
27.16
27.25
27.44
29.02	
29.41
24.94
27.81
29.05

Really good average. I stopped timing myself for 2 weeks, but I kept solving the cube and practicing GSLA (Go slow, look ahead) a lot and it was worth it! I was averaging 30, and now most of my solve are around 27-28! It's my *fifth average sub-30* in a row, that means I'm officially sub-30  I did my *PB* on the fourth scramble. Easy F2L, and non-lucky! First sub-20 solve ever


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 2, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> I seriously just love the way you put this thread together. You make the rest of them look lamely. lol



thanks dude


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 3, 2010)

Average: 40.74
Standard Deviation: 3.56
Best Time: 31.20
Worst Time: 55.35
Individual Times:
41.87 41.27 32.69 (31.20) 36.92 45.98 39.35 37.67 (55.35) 42.49 44.54 44.63


----------



## Z-BosoN (Jun 3, 2010)

Session average: 33.22

36.91, 31.81, 37.16, 33.73, 30.26, 34.50, 30.88, 32.95, 30.23, 35.04, 32.38, 33.79'

Ok average for me, could have been better. i don't get why there are so many sub-30s on this thread though.


----------



## Carson (Jun 3, 2010)

Z-BosoN said:


> i don't get why there are so many sub-30s on this thread though.



The sub-30's are barely sub-30, and I would assume aren't always sub-30. A couple of them will probably be moving on very soon... and others after they gain some consistancy.


----------



## Z-BosoN (Jun 3, 2010)

Well if they are barely sub-30 their goal has been reached, wouldn't be aiming for sub-20 be more reasonable since a lot in this thread have fairly consistent sub-30s?
Why aim for something already achieved?


----------



## Carson (Jun 3, 2010)

That's why they "graduate" after 3 consecutive sub-30 rounds. This thread hasn't even been going long enough for anyone to reach that milestone. Give it a couple weeks...


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 3, 2010)

*41.79*
OH

times (reset):
45.16, 39.00, 46.54, 39.66, 41.24, 39.26, DNF(41.71), 38.73, 48.27, 33.33, 29.28, 46.74
stats: (hide)
number of times: 11/12
best time: 29.28
worst time: 48.27

current avg5: 39.60 (σ = 5.51)
best avg5: 39.60 (σ = 5.51)

current avg12: 41.79 (σ = 4.48)
best avg12: 41.79 (σ = 4.48)

session avg: 41.79 (σ = 4.48)
session mean: 40.65



This was terrible.


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 3, 2010)

he i'm just quickly posting that I just did my first OH sub 30 average of 5 it was 29.27


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 3, 2010)

*Average: 35.90*

1. 36.62
2. 36.59
3. 37.01
4. 40.23
5. 36.41
6. (45.06)
7. 38.72
8. 31.53
9. 28.45
10. 41.17
11. (25.48)
12. 33.55

11 is a new PB 
This is my best average of 12 so far.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 3, 2010)

Average: 34.49
Times:
29.18
45.43 :fp
(58.81):fp :fp
(26.90)
38.61
35.19
30.84
31.31
29.72
35.66
34.88
34.11

Comments: I failed the second and third times badly, and I know why: my cube kept popping. BLARARARRG


----------



## EVH (Jun 3, 2010)

38.95, 
50.42, 
(52.51,) 
45.03, 
41.69, 
42.37, 
47.86, 
(36.54,) 
45.43, 
52.41, 
50.73, 
49.31

Avg of 12:46.42
That is my best AO12 with intuitive F2L.


----------



## choza244 (Jun 3, 2010)

*30.32*


12:	00:28.07	
(11:	00:35.50)	
(10:	00:25.61)	
9:	00:34.42	
8:	00:33.38	
7:	00:32.33	
6:	00:30.43	
5:	00:30.56
4:	00:29.03	
3:	00:27.67	
2:	00:27.82	
1:	00:29.52

i think i'm gonna change the timer i use, cause i dont really like to put the times reversed (last solve at first place) LOL


----------



## EVH (Jun 3, 2010)

choza244 said:


> *30.32*
> 
> 
> 12:	00:28.07
> ...



mzrg.com/qqtimer


----------



## clincher (Jun 3, 2010)

*Average: 35.16*
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 30.38
Worst Time: 38.82
Individual Times:
1.	36.12
2.	38.43
3.	33.58	
4.	32.36	
5.	36.65	
6.	34.85	
7.	36.24	
8.	33.52	
9.	35.85
10.	(30.38)
11.	33.95	
12.	(38.82)
Really bad average lol


----------



## Berry (Jun 3, 2010)

*Average: 30.68*

31.16
31.18
(23.62)
29.94
(37.16)
33.65
29.78
23.66
28.39
34.86
31.20
33.59


----------



## Rayne (Jun 3, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 26.81*

28.06
28.13
26.78
26.46
29.71
26.72
25.56
(31.52)
23.50
29.47
23.72
(19.50)

Didn't set a new PB single like I did last 2 times in the old thread. If the old thread was still up this would have made me graduated


----------



## Carson (Jun 4, 2010)

*Round Two Results*


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 4, 2010)

rd2:
OH
44.30, 35.76, 48.97, 51.42, 29.86, 39.59, 52.31, 54.62, 40.10, 43.05, 39.83, 31.45 
av:40.19


----------



## Carson (Jun 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> rd2:
> OH
> 44.30, 35.76, 48.97, 51.42, 29.86, 39.59, 52.31, 54.62, 40.10, 43.05, 39.83, 31.45
> av:40.19


I already had the results together before you posted, so your average isn't included. I will retroactively add in your results when I post round 3 results however.


----------



## Carson (Jun 4, 2010)

*Round Three*​

*Scrambles*

L R B2 L F' L B' L2 R' D U' B2 L' R D' F2 L2 R' D2 L2 U' L2 U B F2
R F D U R2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 R D B2 U L' F2 D L' R D B F2 D' L' R'
R B2 R' B F L' B2 F2 R2 F' D L2 R2 B2 U R2 F' D U' L U B' F2 L' B2
B U' F L' R2 B' D U2 R2 U2 B2 D L' D U' L2 B R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D U' L2
D' U' B L2 R' D2 L R D2 U L2 R F L2 U' B2 F' L R' B2 F2 D2 U2 B' D
D2 R D2 U' B' F' D' B F' R D2 U B2 F' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L D F D U2 R2
D F L R2 D L' R' B' F' L' B' L2 F' R D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D F U'
D U' R' B' F' D2 U2 B U' L R2 F L B2 F' U' B' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 B
D' F2 R D2 F' L2 R B L R2 B F D B D U' B D U' B F' R D' L' B2
U2 L' R2 D' F2 R D U' B' R D2 U' L2 R2 F2 L' R2 B2 D U' F' L D B' L2
U2 B F' U2 R' D' F' D L2 R B2 L2 F2 U B2 F' L' D' B2 F' L' R2 U' R' F'
R2 D B2 F2 D U L2 U L' R2 B2 F' D U2 L B' U2 B' L2 B' F2 L R2 F' D


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 4, 2010)

*Average: 36.68*
I always forget to put this. Its for *OH*
1. 40.63 
2. 32.61 
3. 35.41 
4. 34.23 
5. 33.93 
6. 32.49 
7. 37.13
8. 45.39 
9. (56.80) pop 
10. (28.58) 
11. 37.46 
12. 37.54 
the middle was really good


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 4, 2010)

When will results be posted?
edit-just gotta get sub30 on these and i graduate!

ill do these in the morning though, just worked a double shift at dairy queen..soo tired lol.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 4, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously just love the way you put this thread together. You make the rest of them look lamely. lol
> ...



lol. Besides yours. But you have to admit. He is doing a great job. Especially with the results


----------



## randomnewb (Jun 4, 2010)

Cube: A-V

Round 3

Average: 38.72

1. 34.48 - PLL skip already?!
2. 38.00 - I didn't click my iTouch hard enough so I lost a second or so
3. 46.29
4. (51.29)
5. 32.47 - Good F2L wins
6. 40.87
7. 38.43
8. 35.02 - Easy Cross but I fail
9. 44.24
10. (24.96) - I think a new PB due to random X-Cross, didn't mess up my F2L and easy OLL & PLL
11. 32.89
12. 45.64

Happy by my own standards. Also, glad I saw this thread because I'm nowhere near or ready to start sub-20.


----------



## sz35 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Average: 33.58*
Comment: So-so,Not good but not very bad
Standard Deviation: 1.84
Best Time: 27.72
Worst Time: 37.43
Individual Times:
1.30.19+	
3.(27.72)
4.33.75	
5.34.38
6.30.61
7.35.09
8.34.83
9.35.30	
10.(37.43)
11.32.47
12.33.44


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 4, 2010)

it's been a month that my avg is locked at 34 and i'm afraid to join you and never make it to sub 30!!!


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 4, 2010)

AVERAGE = 31.039

1. 30.33
2. 22.83
3. 27.98
4. 39.83
5. 26.59
6. 24.90
7. 28.84
8. 31.39
9. 36.55
10. 35.39
11. 30.99
12. 27.43


dont know what happened in the middle, just wasnt getting good times, recog was very slow, very annoyed saying as this could have been my graduation


----------



## Toad (Jun 4, 2010)

*OH Average: 34.10*
31.00, 38.79, (45.90), 29.10, 33.49, 31.94, 30.02, (27.30), 41.64, 34.00, 38.97, 32.04


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Average: 32.88*

33.12 
33.06 
39.59 
32.10 
36.83 
26.71 
(43.90)
27.87 
28.92 
(22.20)
40.15-pop on last turn:fp
30.44


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 4, 2010)

randomnewb said:


> I didn't click my iTouch hard enough so I lost a second or so



http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapstack/id348872579?mt=8

Timer with huge button.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 4, 2010)

*35.49*

36.58, 35.16, 39.12, 37.77, 29.63, 37.66, 27.48, 31.08, 33.43, 39.45, 35.03, 44.07 (in order 1-12)


----------



## EVH (Jun 4, 2010)

Avg: 43.96

39.91, 
45.69,
50.10, 
40.41, 
(54.48), 
45.04, 
48.41, 
(36.92), 
37.75, 
47.29, 
39.95, 
45.04


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 4, 2010)

*AVG. 31.74*

33.27
27.77	
(26.50)
28.68	
32.61
27.94
32.15
(37.28)
33.02
36.41	
34.25	
31.34

Not a bad average but dissapointing.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 5, 2010)

36.17 OH

28.57, 
35.93, 
34.91, 
39.26, 
39.15, 
39.54, 
32.41, 
33.08, 
38.23, 
37.55, 
36.04, 
35.19 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 28.57
worst time: 39.54

yay for improvements. I had like 12-15 sec f2l's on most of those times.... I really need to work on LL. But it takes time... EH? lol


----------



## Rayne (Jun 5, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 25.69*
23.43
28.41
22.40
22.61
26.75
(29.93)
22.34
27.86
29.03
(21.18)
27.58
26.52

Nothing sub-20 which was a disappointment but nothing over 30 so that's still very good. After warming up with 30-35 sec solves, I expected a bad average but did surprisingly well.


----------



## rcbeyer (Jun 5, 2010)

*Average: 25.34*

Cube: Ghosthand I
Method: Petrus + WV/PLL

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 25.34
Standard Deviation: 0.98 <--Whoo! Getting pretty consistent!
Best Time: 23.16
Worst Time: 26.60

Individual Times:
1.	24.70
2.	25.90
3.	26.01
4.	*23.16*
5.	25.91
6.	*24.08*
7.	25.62
8.	24.56
9.	*26.60*
10.	26.06
11.	25.19
12.	*26.33*

I just got back from Texas, sorry I missed the second session, hopefully you won't hold that against me lol. I learned full Winter Variation LS and I'm really liking it. I got a new Ghosthand I yesterday, haven't even lubed it or anything, these were my first solves with it, and it is amazing.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 5, 2010)

Average: 36.85

22.38
32.27
35.02
35.13
28.19
31.66
26.80
43.21
37.08
40.31
1:06.11 :fp:fp:fp
32.36
26.44

Comments: I hated that 1:06.11, but the rest were ok.

Even that 43.21. It's 1234 backwards and with a decimal point in the middle!


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 5, 2010)

Statistics for 06-05-2010 12:29:30
*FOURTH BATCH*
Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 27.51
Standard Deviation: 3.09
Best Time: 23.75
Worst Time: 34.41
Individual Times:
1.	26.17	
2.	25.72	
3.	25.98	
4.	24.97	
5.	29.11	
6.	34.41 
7.	26.00	
8.	24.24	
9.	31.89
10.	23.75 
11.	29.30	
12.	28.53

I know I'm sub30 now, but it seems we need to complete 3 rounds in THIS thread. I thought Carson was counting the ones from the last thread that died. Just wanna be on the graduation list 

OK average. I did horrible on the 34.41! The best time (23.xy) of this average had a V-Perm (my V perm alg sucks big time).


----------



## Valvofer (Jun 5, 2010)

Avg: 33.25 

33.76, 
32.51, 
31.16, 
34.96, 
34.02, 
33.50, 
33.35, 
33.29, 
34.48, 
31.65, 
33.13, 
32.83

number of times: 12/12
best time: 31.16
worst time: 34.96


----------



## Owen (Jun 5, 2010)

29.98


1. 28.11 
2. (24.97) 
3. 26.74 
4. 30.04 
5. 28.55 
6. (DNF) 
7. 32.23 
8. 33.29 
9. 26.82 
10. 26.66 
11. 31.92 
12. 35.47 

Yeah! Just made it!

First 5 solves are a 27.80 AO5.


----------



## Krag (Jun 5, 2010)

*Average: 38.21*
OK i gues... not my fastest, not the slowest though....
Standard Deviation: 2.38
Best Time: 32.72
Worst Time: 41.88
Individual Times:
1.	(41.88)
2.	34.89	
3.	41.78	
4.	39.61
5.	34.17	
6.	39.20
7.	35.53
8.	(32.72)
9.	39.54	
10.	40.10	
11.	36.16
12.	41.12


----------



## zmanmartin36 (Jun 5, 2010)

Avg: 29.50

30.37, 
26.80, 
27.63, 
36.53, 
31.31, 
31.35, 
26.33, 
27.61, 
32.08, 
29.02, 
32.40, 
26.42

number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.33
worst time: 36.53

Sub 30


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 5, 2010)

Average: 41.76
Standard Deviation: 4.09
Best Time: 31.86
Worst Time: 53.66
Individual Times:
43.04 48.23 40.26 39.59 39.87 40.17 (53.66) (31.86) 35.40 51.52 39.48 40.07

I should probably work on consisency.


----------



## AngeL (Jun 5, 2010)

Average = 39.96

12:	00:42.02	
11:	00:39.00	
10:	00:39.85	
9:	00:38.06	
8:	00:40.79	
7:	00:39.92	
6:	00:43.88	
*5:	00:44.46* 
4:	00:38.20	
*3:	00:36.46* 
2:	00:38.58	
1:	00:39.31	


This was kinda meh for me, I've done a good number of better solves. I did this with CFOP, but I'm trying to transition to mainly roux and I have that at around :60 right now and I still get better times with CFOP.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 5, 2010)

*Average: 38.25*

1. 40.82
2. 42.00
3. 37.79
4. (32.72)
5. 36.53
6. 38.46
7. 37.82
8. 37.15
9. 37.23
10. 37.98
11. 35.03
12. (45.42)

Suddenly forgot the U perm on solve 12 halfway through executing it, which ruined everything.
I've got worse


----------



## omgx3 (Jun 6, 2010)

Average: 27.85

00:21.37
00:28.35
00:30.94
00:22.47
00:30.33
00:30.45
00:25.28
00:31.46
00:27.09
00:29.19
00:28.88
00:28.34


----------



## sz35 (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't understand why so many people with 25-28 avgs post here! Go to the race to sub-20 !


----------



## AvidCuber (Jun 6, 2010)

sz35 said:


> I can't understand why so many people with 25-28 avgs post here! Go to the race to sub-20 !


 Some of them have above-30 solves in those averages, they want to be consistently sub-30. (that's my guess)


----------



## Rayne (Jun 6, 2010)

sz35 said:


> I can't understand why so many people with 25-28 avgs post here! Go to the race to sub-20 !



Well I wanted to graduate from this because I started in the old thread when i was just above 30, but it got taken down so now I have to get 3 sub 30s in this thread, when I already got 2 in the old thread.


----------



## Monarch (Jun 6, 2010)

*33.25*

(22.70)
40.63 
30.69
25.35
(43.40+)
39.98
40.32
34.10
30.30
35.13
27.59
28.45

Not very consistent.


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Round 3*

Statistics for 06-07-2010 12:34:14

*Average: 31.94*
Standard Deviation: 3.24
Best Time: 26.69
Worst Time: 45.00
Individual Times:

1.	37.48	
2.	38.58	
3.	29.23	
4.	33.81	
5.	(45.00)	
6.	28.88	
7.	27.47	
8.	(26.69)	
9.	33.31	
10.	29.96	
11.	30.52	
12.	30.17


----------



## Akuma (Jun 7, 2010)

sz35 said:


> I can't understand why so many people with 25-28 avgs post here! Go to the race to sub-20 !



While I completely agree with your point in my case I hit sub-30 averages barely a week ago so I do still have a reason to hang around in here I guess. I occasionally do single solves well over 30 seconds, HOWEVER I do see some people in here who do _constant_ single sub-30 solves whose presence in this therad is inexcusable.

If you do constant sub-30 solves you really have nothing to do in this thread.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jun 7, 2010)

*32.38*

36.37, 36.58, 36.30, 36.16, 31.34, (24.46), 39.63, 27.62, 27.62, 31.72, (55.81 [POP]), 32.15

Haha, I did not warm up at all for this (I had printed the scrambles the night before and then I woke up this morning and did the average), that would perhaps explain why there was a (fairly) steady improvement as the average wore on.

Kinda weird that there were two 27.62's, but w/e.

I think my vacation did not help me improve...


----------



## Carson (Jun 7, 2010)

*Round Three Results*


----------



## Owen (Jun 7, 2010)

Isn't the most recent round batch 4?


----------



## Carson (Jun 7, 2010)

*Round 4
Potential Closing Time - June 11, 2010 || 4:00PM EST​*
*Scrambles*

L2 R2 F R D L F' D U' L R' D' U2 R2 D' U' L2 F' L' R F D2 U' L R'
L R D B' F2 L' B2 L' R D2 L2 B2 F' L U' L' F L R' B2 F L B' F U2
U L2 B2 F R' D2 U B L' R D B' L' R U' L R2 F' R' B' F' D L F D2
L' D2 L' F D' U2 F2 U' B2 L' D2 R' D2 U' B' F D L D U2 B2 L R' D2 L
B2 L U2 B2 F L' U R' U2 F' D F L2 D' L' F R D L R2 U B' F2 L R'
D2 U' L B2 D U' F' D' U' R F2 L' R2 B' F2 D' R2 B2 L R2 D F L' R2 B
D U' R2 F L2 F R' D U2 B' F' L2 D R2 F2 D' U' F L R' B' U' B2 F L
L' B' F' L' R2 B F D U L R' B2 F' D U B2 D U2 B2 F2 L R D2 R2 B'
B2 F' U L R2 B L2 B' F2 U' L2 R B L' D U B' F2 L D' B L' U B2 D'
D' U' R2 D' L2 R' B F L D' U R2 D2 U2 L2 R' D2 L R' B' D L D F L'
B' D' U B' L' U' L R B2 L D U' F' L' B2 F2 L R2 F' D U B2 L' R2 U2
L R2 B U R2 U' B2 L2 R' D U' B F D F R2 F' L U' B2 R B' D2 U L


----------



## Carson (Jun 7, 2010)

Owen said:


> Isn't the most recent round batch 4?


If by "the most recent", you mean the one's posted after you posted that... then Yes... otherwise, no.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 7, 2010)

*AVG. 31.02*

30.21
32.94
31.19
31.97
29.27
(35.93)
33.90
27.81
(26.69)
35.78
29.96
27.21


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 7, 2010)

*AVG.32.87*

38.55, 36.62, 35.22, DNF(36.95), 31.82, 30.09, 23.07, 32.27, 32.43, 29.48, 33.72, 28.49


----------



## Berry (Jun 7, 2010)

*Round 4 Average: 29.46*

(34.53)
28.76
31.80
26.45
28.64
32.84
(26.20)
29.59
26.32
30.28
26.42
31.63


----------



## choza244 (Jun 7, 2010)

Carson said:


> *Round Three ||CLOSED*​*Potential Closing Time - June 08, 2010 || 8:00AM EST​*



 well i tought you would be closing the 3rd round tomorrow, LOL, so im going to start posting the times earlier, not the last day jeje


----------



## AvidCuber (Jun 7, 2010)

*28.35*

25.30, 26.34, (23.84), (32.52), 29.87, 27.96, 28.83, 32.41, 27.23, 30.16, 27.79, 27.63

I have really no idea how this happened...

But I do have a question. To graduate, I know you have to get 3 sub-30 averages in a row. So what if you don't participate in the middle of that roll, is it just the rounds that you participate in, in a row?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 7, 2010)

*38.28 OH*
42.41, 35.19, 48.25, 34.39, 34.44, 37.09, 39.61, 42.31, 40.59, 36.91, 39.83, 32.50 

Meh  average. nothing special execpt I used some COLLs. Bit on the slow side this week since I didn't do much OH over the weekend.


----------



## Bierproever (Jun 7, 2010)

*32,47*
31.09
(29.17)
32.08
33.17
33.00
30.76
(38.44)
33.09
29.42
35.30
32.46
34.31


----------



## omgx3 (Jun 8, 2010)

I guess I'll be graduating soon, but for now: 

Average: 27.80


00:23.21
00:28.07
00:28.58
00:25.27
00:27.42
00:27.78
00:24.94
00:30.14
00:32.95 Bad F2L :fp
00:27.73
00:27.78
00:29.71


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 8, 2010)

Carson said:


> *Round Three Results*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why arent i in here for OH?


----------



## Rayne (Jun 8, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 26.91*
27.33
29.27
26.03
25.83
30.09 :fp
27.80
30.18 :fp
23.97
24.86
26.63
25.88
25.33

Relatively bad for me, got two above 30 times :fp but at least now I can race to sub-20! Thanks Carson for making this awesome thread.


----------



## Rayne (Jun 8, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > *Round Three Results*
> ...



I just noticed my 2nd round average isnt in the chart.


----------



## Carson (Jun 8, 2010)

choza244 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > *Round Three ||CLOSED*​*Potential Closing Time - June 08, 2010 || 8:00AM EST​*
> ...



Yup, that was my bad... I wasn't paying enough attention to the date. I shouldn't have closed round three until tomorrow. *see below*



oprah62 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > *Round Three Results*​
> ...



Your score is recorded, but results will only display for those who participated the most recent round. *see directly below* 



Rayne said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...


Yup... my bad.


*ATTENTION:*​I mistakenly ended Round 3 a day early. If you would like to participate in Round 3, but were not able to due to my ineptness, I will accept Round 3 times up until I close Round 4 on June 11th. I will update the results accordingly after I close Round 4.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 8, 2010)

what program are you using for that picture up there?


----------



## Carson (Jun 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> what program are you using for that picture up there?



Excel + [Print Screen] + paint.net... nothing special.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2010)

31.97 OH round 3
This is round 3. I'll do round 4 now. Almost 10 seconds better than last week xD
30.00 a5 according to gqtimer, but as qqtimer often messes averages up by 0.0x, prolly this timer does too. Might have been sub 30.
times (reset):
32.28, 36.17, 34.18, 31.57, 34.37, 28.74, 34.35, 28.27, 29.58, 31.70, 32.24, 30.69


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2010)

34.43 OH round 4
41.58, 33.44, 36.25, 24.86, 39.97, 34.29, 33.45, 24.81, 39.55, 30.31, 32.62, 39.60

So inconsistent.


----------



## sz35 (Jun 8, 2010)

*OH Average: 32.20*
Comment: Normal 
Standard Deviation: 2.48
Best Time: 26.34
Worst Time: 48.47
Individual Times:
1.	28.00
2.	34.08
3.	31.38
4.	(26.34)
5.	35.63	
6.	32.81
7.	(48.47)
8.	29.50
9.	36.11
10.	32.36
11.	29.93
12.	32.21


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2010)

Why am I not in there? I'm a graduate.
3rd round was my third time
:fp: :fp:


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=391510#post391510
<_<


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2010)

Huh? They didn't post. I'll go redo them right now


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2010)

AVERAGE = 00:27.81
1) 00:30.54
2) 00:23.20
3) 00:26.60
4) 00:28.99
5) 00:30.34
6) 00:29.08
7) *00:31.37*
8) 00:24.07
9) 00:29.63
10) 00:31.20
11) 00:24.28
12) 00:30.71

This was* without* warmup. I took a few days off to relax my brain. Lower times.
#2 coulda been PB if I didn't get a lockup+do a weird delay on my U perm :-/

I'm very glad to graduate with this as my 3rd round!1!!!!


----------



## choza244 (Jun 8, 2010)

hey carson, thx for opening again the 3rd round, this are from that round, i'll be doing the 4th in a few days so i can improve a little.

Statistics for 06-08-2010 14:43:33

Average: *27.01*
Standard Deviation: 2.18
Best Time: 22.73
Worst Time: 30.64
Individual Times:
1.	28.95	
2.	25.38	
3.	26.94
4.	25.30	
5.	23.33	
6.	27.59	
7.	24.98	
8.	27.30	
9.	30.22
10.	(22.73)	
11.	(30.64)	
12.	30.12	

Wow i'm really happy with this, is my best avg of 12 ever, almost all times sub 30


----------



## Winball (Jun 8, 2010)

Average: 40.07
44.36
39.91
39.33
40.71
39.29
38.10
42.80
39.34
38.18
39.54
39.45
42.14


----------



## Carson (Jun 8, 2010)

*Round 3
Average: 34.53*

38.66
29.78
33.47
35.64
33.30
40.46
32.78
36.25
35.78
29.04
34.88
34.80


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2010)

I guess I should mention that the average I just did is for round 3. I never said .


----------



## Monarch (Jun 9, 2010)

*31.88*
---
39.26
27.89
41.21
32.43
32.19
29.63
30.23
29.22
(21.93)
(41.91)
24.56
32.25

I hope to have more stable solves after finish learning the last PLL's.


----------



## randomnewb (Jun 9, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> randomnewb said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't click my iTouch hard enough so I lost a second or so
> ...



LOL That's hilarious because that's what I was using! I was solving in between games of Starcraft 2. XD

Also, I don't want to hit it TOO hard y'know. Heh.

Edit to show solve:

*Average: 41.24*
Cube: F-II

1. 46.79
2. 34.59
3. 33.72
4. 47.25
5. 40.16
6. 53.83
7. 36.69
8. 39.20
9. 36.24
10. 46.57
11. 44.34
12. 35.44


----------



## zmanmartin36 (Jun 9, 2010)

Average: 32.160

24.906, 
31.000, 
32.187, 
28.328, 
34.891, 
30.703, 
34.079, 
31.985, 
33.203, 
31.515, 
33.709, 
37.266 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.906
worst time: 37.266

That 24 second solve was a very lucky solve for me... i was moving so fast!!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Randomnewb: that's really funny. I sometimes hit my timer pretty hard so I try to put the timer on a soft surface like my bed or the couch.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 9, 2010)

zmanmartin36 said:


> Average: 32.160
> 
> 24.906,
> 31.000,
> ...



Nice Job Zach. But you told me that you didn't have any skips for the 24.xx. So it wasn't a lucky solve. =D it was purely your skill =P


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 9, 2010)

*33.60 (round 4)* 
1. 33.31 
2. 30.88 
3. 30.61 
4. 35.34 
5. 33.33 
6. 29.14 
7. 31.51 
8. (52.97) :fp 
9. 34.20 
10. 36.39 
11. (29.03)  
12. 41.33 :fp A-perm. need to work on my recognition and execution.

This is a PB easily. If you're wondering about the jump in times, I warmed up for about 10-15 mins with solves, then 40 mins with f2l practice.


----------



## Carson (Jun 9, 2010)

*Round 4
Average: 34.39*

36.03
33.26
42.90
32.85
35.09
27.67
39.49
30.51
33.14
28.76
35.97
38.76


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 9, 2010)

*Average: 38.09*

1. 30.69
2. 37.37
3. 32.70
4. 32.22
5. 38.68
6. 42.85 Pop!
7. (29.45)
8. 31.50
9. 46.86
10. 35.09
11. 45.78 Pop!
12. (53.88) Pop!

Damn those pops!


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Statistics for 06-09-2010 21:14:22

*Average: 35.05*
Standard Deviation: 4.22
Best Time: 25.58
Worst Time: 55.13
Individual Times:
1.	37.46	
2.	29.55	
3.	44.08	
4.	(25.58)	
5.	(55.13)	
6.	28.77	
7.	37.83	
8.	37.69	
9.	34.50	
10.	37.90	
11.	29.53	
12.	33.22

I have to get used to my new a v for OH it was bad again and im tired


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 10, 2010)

Average: 38.46
Standard Deviation: 4.03
Best Time: 31.40
Worst Time: 51.43
Individual Times:
43.34 37.28 (31.40) 38.15 31.65 35.38 34.43 37.87 36.45 (51.43) 46.88 43.14

I'm really happy with this but my last three solves were horrible.


----------



## Berry (Jun 10, 2010)

*Round 3 Average: 28.38*

26.84
30.58
28.57
28.25
(32.00)
28.70
27.31
(23.28)
27.91
28.75
31.06
27.31


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 10, 2010)

hey carson, can I use your format/pictures (just the rules) ? I run the sub-20 thread, and I like your format better than mine.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 10, 2010)

gogogo post me as a graduate


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Average: 34.05*
(for clarification this is for round 4. My round 3 times were posted before the accidental closing)

34.91 
30.41 
35.73 
34.03 
38.61 
(26.90) 
28.88 
38.20 
32.48 
(52.74) 
38.45 
28.81

Ugh... Haven't practiced _seriously_ in almost a week. Only did one practice solve.


----------



## rcbeyer (Jun 10, 2010)

*Round 4 Average: 22.49*

cube: F-II
Method: Petrus OLL/PLL

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 22.49
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 20.07
Worst Time: 25.58
Individual Times:
1.	21.76
2.	21.51
3.	*20.07*
4.	23.28
5.	22.44
6.	21.58
7.	*20.90*
8.	*25.58*
9.	23.39
10.	21.58
11.	22.92
12.	*24.82*

Wow I would never have thought that I'd have come so far. Carson, thank you for this thread, and thank you to every one taking part, this has been a huge motivator. In just 4 weeks I was able to drop my average nearly 10 seconds. . . You guys have no idea how much you helped me, just posting in this thread has motivated me quite a bit.

Hopefully I'll be back in this thread again soon for one handed. I think that's how I got faster I only solved one handed, one day one hand, next the other, then when a new round is out I use both hands lol


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 10, 2010)

*OH: 39.59*

----- JNetCube Best Average for Wed Jun 09 22:32:11 PDT 2010 -----

Average: 39.59

Fastest Time: 34.23
Slowest Time: 46.30
Standard Deviation: 02.08

Individual Times:
1) 39.60 1. F' D' L' R U L U' B' R2 F2 D2 L U B' L2 U' F L2 D2 F2 L F' B L U 
2) 35.68 2. B L' B' U R' B' L' D F2 R' L2 F2 U2 R' L' U' F' U' R' F2 D2 R L D' R2 
3) 43.97 3. F2 U F2 L2 F2 B L R' D B2 U' F' D2 R' L2 B2 R D' L' F2 D' F' B2 U L2 
4) 39.83 4. B2 R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L' D' F U D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R D U L B R' U' B D 
5) 40.05 5. L D2 B' U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B U' B' D' B' U' F2 L' F' L' D2 B R' B R2 
6) 40.47 6. U' B' R L' D L D' L2 F2 D2 L' R2 F2 U D L U2 F B2 R2 L' F2 R2 D B' 
7) 39.26 7. B2 U2 R U L2 D' R2 U F L' B' F' U' F2 U2 D' F R2 F L R D F' U F' 
8) (46.30) 8. D R2 B L' U2 F2 U' L' B2 L' R2 B2 D F D' R U' B' D' B' F U B' R2 D 
9) 38.45 9. R2 B' F R2 L2 D B R2 B U R' L2 D R L2 B' F' U B R2 L' D' F U2 B' 
10) 38.37 10. F' R2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 L R2 F' L' U L' R' B' R' L2 U F R' L' U' B F D 
11) 40.22 11. F2 U F R F2 L U2 R' U2 F' L' F' R' U R' L2 B' D R' U' R' F2 L U' B 
12) (34.23) 12. R D2 L D' F2 D' B2 U' F' B R2 D U R B D' F D B' F2 L B F2 R2 L

Time to start practicing...


----------



## choza244 (Jun 10, 2010)

*round 4

Average: 25.22*
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 20.97
Worst Time: 28.00
Individual Times:

1.	26.50	
2.	(20.97)	
3.	26.50	
4.	(28.00)	
5.	23.66	
6.	24.11	
7.	23.74	
8.	25.91	
9.	25.45	
10.	26.03	
11.	23.73	
12.	26.59	

 first time that all times are sub 30!! really nice avg i got, now i have 3 sub 30 avg so i'm graduating


----------



## clincher (Jun 11, 2010)

*Round 3 Average: 31.14*
Standard Deviation: 2.94
Best Time: 25.99+
Worst Time: 45.06
Individual Times:
1.	(45.06)	L R B2 L F' L B' L2 R' D U' B2 L' R D' F2 L2 R' D2 L2 U' L2 U B F2
2.	30.66	R F D U R2 D2 U2 B F2 D2 R D B2 U L' F2 D L' R D B F2 D' L' R'
3.	35.30	R B2 R' B F L' B2 F2 R2 F' D L2 R2 B2 U R2 F' D U' L U B' F2 L' B2
4.	35.69	B U' F L' R2 B' D U2 R2 U2 B2 D L' D U' L2 B R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D U' L2
5.	30.01	D' U' B L2 R' D2 L R D2 U L2 R F L2 U' B2 F' L R' B2 F2 D2 U2 B' D
6.	28.96	D2 R D2 U' B' F' D' B F' R D2 U B2 F' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L D F D U2 R2
7.	29.31	D F L R2 D L' R' B' F' L' B' L2 F' R D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 D F U'
8.	26.06	D U' R' B' F' D2 U2 B U' L R2 F L B2 F' U' B' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 B
9.	29.47	D' F2 R D2 F' L2 R B L R2 B F D B D U' B D U' B F' R D' L' B2
10.	(25.99+)	U2 L' R2 D' F2 R D U' B' R D2 U' L2 R2 F2 L' R2 B2 D U' F' L D B' L2
11.	34.35	U2 B F' U2 R' D' F' D L2 R B2 L2 F2 U B2 F' L' D' B2 F' L' R2 U' R' F'
12.	31.60	R2 D B2 F2 D U L2 U L' R2 B2 F' D U2 L B' U2 B' L2 B' F2 L R2 F' D


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 11, 2010)

*OH
Average: 35.56*
ROUND 3

Best Time: 27.96 (non-lucky PB!)
Worst Time: 37.43
Individual Times:
35.68	
(27.96)
36.25	
39.16
33.09
35.56
32.66
41.78	
(42.18)
37.97
28.83

Very good average for me. Stupid counting 41.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 11, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> gogogo post me as a graduate



No offense... But I think you're really annoying. Don't post back. I just had to say that. I'm sorry


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello.

OH AVERAGE OF 12: 48.81 
(sorry, I don't know how to increase font size, 1st time here)


50.95, 
41.66 
49.63 
(40.30) 
1:07.42
47.73 
46.25 
(1:18.69) 
48.05 
50.11 
42.98 
48.27


----------



## Carson (Jun 11, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> hey carson, can I use your format/pictures (just the rules) ? I run the sub-20 thread, and I like your format better than mine.



Go for it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 11, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > gogogo post me as a graduate
> ...



i dont really care what you think, go erage somewhere else. thanks


----------



## Carson (Jun 11, 2010)

*Round Four Results*


----------



## Carson (Jun 11, 2010)

*Round 5
Potential Closing Time - June 15, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
*Scrambles*

U B F' D2 F2 L' R2 B' D' B F' R' F L' R2 D2 R' B2 L' R B2 F L R' F
D F R B R2 U' B F R U B' L' B D U' B F2 D U2 B F' U2 R F L'
D' U' R B' F D L2 R D2 U B R2 B L' F L2 R' D2 L R2 D' B2 F D U'
D L2 R D U2 L R' B2 F U' B2 F L' R' U' B' R' D R U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2
B' F' L2 R' F' U R2 U' B' R' B F2 U2 F' R' U2 L2 R2 F U' R' D' U2 F U'
L2 F2 R2 F2 L R D R2 D' U' F2 R' B2 F' L' U2 L B2 R2 B2 F D2 U2 B L2
B' F' D' B D' U L' R B' F R' U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' B L F R F R2 B2 R
B' F' L2 D' L' R' B2 D U F2 R F2 U' F' U L2 U L' D L D' L2 B2 D U2
R' D' U' B F2 U2 L' U L' U L' D U2 L' R B2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' D2 U2 L' U
L R2 B2 F' D U2 B' F' D' L2 D2 U2 L2 R D U' L R D' B2 D2 U2 L2 D U'
U L B F' D' U2 L' F R2 U' F D U2 L B' U' L2 D2 U' L2 R2 D2 U L2 F2
F' U' B' L' R2 U' B2 U2 R D' B R' D' F2 L' F D2 F2 L2 R' B D' U2 B' R


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 11, 2010)

*37.83* OH
40.20, 36.81, 39.22, 46.94, 35.53, 31.67, 44.95, 33.67, 34.05, 38.03, 40.74, 35.11 
about normal, except I usually get less sup40s and not as many sub36s.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 11, 2010)

OH
Average: 37.29
46.30, 37.20, 37.69, 39.00, 37.77, 33.64, 33.45, 37.84, 34.67, (30.55), (46.38), 35.33

i'll take it.


----------



## zmanmartin36 (Jun 12, 2010)

Average: 30.94

32.70, 
29.58, 
35.34, 
31.01, 
26.07, 
28.09, 
28.82, 
32.05, 
35.58, 
26.55, 
33.66, 
31.64

number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.07
worst time: 35.58


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 12, 2010)

*Round 5*

*OH AVERAGE OF 12: 51.18*

1:05.27 
54.93 
44.34(+2)
51.54
 1:07.29
55.33
46.87
47.41
1:01.69
42.76(+2)
39.34
41.61

Terrible, but a new PB.


----------



## Carson (Jun 13, 2010)

Results for Rounds 3 & 4 are up. The graduates list has also been updated!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Average: 32.65*

30.20
29.58
38.18 
(23.26)
31.76
33.20
30.86
26.14
33.65
35.58	
37.40
(42.61):fp

This proves I'd be a nervous wreck if I ever went to a competition because those last 4 times were worse because I was nervous. And I'm just sitting at home at my computer!


----------



## AvidCuber (Jun 13, 2010)

*29.61*

31.38, 29.02, 28.78, 26.66, 29.90, 27.46, (23.73), 33.26, 28.81, (33.73), 31.18, 31.38



I'll be gone for the next 2 weeks (so that means the next couple of rounds), so I won't be participating for awhile.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 13, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > RyanReese09 said:
> ...



mwaaaaahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 13, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> OH
> Average: 37.29
> 46.30, 37.20, 37.69, 39.00, 37.77, 33.64, 33.45, 37.84, 34.67, (30.55), (46.38), 35.33
> 
> i'll take it.



The pic in you're dp is really pretty. who is it?


----------



## Carson (Jun 13, 2010)

*Average: 35.72*

30.28
45.97 (Messed up the cross... twice)
34.36
41.13
34.21
32.23
38.42
32.35
36.10
35.68
35.28
37.42

I really wasn't very happy with this. This is my slowest average since starting this thread  Not a single solve sub30.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 13, 2010)

OH Avg: 30.94 Holy crap I don't even know how this happened!!! definitely my all time pb. I've been practicing non-stop. Guess it paid off. 


32.74, 
34.33, 
36.81, 
29.24, 
31.57, 
34.75, 
21.83 NL F2l 9 sec!!!!! HOLY HOLY HOLY!!! PB baby!!!, 
30.74, 
28.89, 
31.59, 
30.72, 
24.85 ( would have been pb if I didn't get the 21.xx)

best time: 21.83
worst time: 36.81


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 13, 2010)

Average: 43.35
Standard Deviation: 3.90
Best Time: 36.75
Worst Time: 1:06.98
Individual Times:
46.94 37.82 (1:06.98):fp 46.67 38.96 39.84 37.14 45.21 (36.75) 45.83 44.94 50.12

Fail average is fail.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 13, 2010)

Average: 33.16 (Round Five)
 Time: 28.33
:fp Time: 38.17
Standard Deviation: 03.11

Individual Times:
34.06
28.33
33.98
33.06
32.17
38.17 :fp
31.73
37.70
35.95
31.78
32.67
28.36

Hey! I'm new 
I was hungry and tired. so I will be much better next time


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2010)

can i rejoin this? i am trying to become color neutral/xcross and id like to graduate this again  (i'm nowhere near sub30)


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 14, 2010)

1. 39.14
2. 43.31
3. 34.39
4. 36.85
5. 37.32
6. 35.46
7. 36.51
8. 38.96
9. 38.78
10. 36.34
11. 40.05
12. 39.45

Speed Average: 37.84

Thought I could do better. Meh

(First Forum Comp btw)


----------



## Carson (Jun 14, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> can i rejoin this? i am trying to become color neutral/xcross and id like to graduate this again  (i'm nowhere near sub30)



That is an interesting idea. Hmm... were you using the same color for cross each solve previously, or were you using opposite colors? Perhaps you could rejoin, but agree to use only colors for cross that you were not previously using?


----------



## Truncator (Jun 14, 2010)

*Average: 29.76*
29.67	
30.75	
29.80	
26.39
31.64
30.86
(35.30)
30.12
28.06
28.91
31.42
(25.58)

This is OH. Nice average


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 14, 2010)

*35.79 OH*

Tim_Major's 12 Individual Times: 35.77, 33.07, 30.93, 43.26, (28.83), (45.26), 37.49, 36.05, 36.88, 32.88, 36.48, 35.09 
Meh :/


----------



## sz35 (Jun 14, 2010)

*OH Average: 29.99*
*Comment: YEEEEEEES Finally sub-30 with an awesome single! This is god's present for my birthday today- 14th june *
Standard Deviation: 1.96
Best Time: 23.65
Worst Time: 36.07
Individual Times:
1.	32.10
2.	30.62
3.	26.50
4.	32.97
5.	29.62
6.	23.65
7.	28.68
8.	31.48
9.	28.67
10.	36.07
11.	27.86
12.	31.43

Also there's a new PB a5 in this avg:
Average: 28.27
Standard Deviation: 1.31
Best Time: 23.65
Worst Time: 32.97
Individual Times:
1.	26.50
2.	32.97
3.	29.62
4.	23.65
5.	28.68


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2010)

*SERIOUSLY. WHAT THE HELL?!*

I see people in here averaging *WELL BELOW* 30 seconds and in many cases even *SUB-26* (and in one case 22-sec average!!!!)
This thread is called "Race for Sub-30" for a bloody good reason. If you have a sub-30 average already you should race for sub-20 instead. You have absolutely NOTHING to do here in this thread.

There us absolutely nothing wrong with this thread - but the people *IN* it annoy the living crap out of me.


----------



## rcbeyer (Jun 14, 2010)

*This is the HELL*



Akuma said:


> *SERIOUSLY. WHAT THE HELL?!*
> 
> I see people in here averaging *WELL BELOW* 30 seconds and in many cases even *SUB-26* (and in one case 22-sec average!!!!)
> This thread is called "Race for Sub-30" for a bloody good reason. If you have a sub-30 average already you should race for sub-20 instead. You have absolutely NOTHING to do here in this thread.
> ...



well i'm assuming you are referring to my 22 sec average in there, i feel i ought to defend at least myself, and hopefully a bit of the other sub 30 solvers that you are yelling about.

like i said in my first post that 27 second average was a new pb for me, before this thread i was pretty inconsistent on with my times, couldn't consistently get sub 30. when i saw this thread i practiced, hard, and by the end of the week when i felt i was ready for the first ao12 i did pretty well, 27.91s ao12.

i didn't take part of the second week because i wasn't home, but i was still practicing, was on the road a lot, so i cubed a lot by the end of the third week - BAM 25.34s ao12, i was on fire, my practicing was paying off, big time, so i practiced harder - i wanted to see this to the end, even though i was consistently sub 30 now, i wanted my name under the 'graduates.' 

by the end of the fourth week i busted out probably some of the best solves i had ever seen - slowest was 25.58 in a 22.49 average. i got my name under graduates and i felt i accomplished something, i bettered myself, from being inconsistent and and scattered to now usually i have about a 5s 10s 2x2x3 + EO (definitely could be better) and 10s for finishing F2L + LL. Before i met this thread i wasn't a sub 30 solver, check out my comp from last month, not one sub 30 solve, this thread gave me the desire and the push to become a better solver, and now i'm ready to join the sub-20 thread.

and how about you, sir? you participated for the first 2 weeks, both with sub 30 averages, slowest solve the first week was 30.53 and the slowest two from the second week were 39.70 and 36.93. but you disappeared after the second week, didn't finish to try to graduate? you were sub 30 for both solves, so with you being critical of other solvers figured you moved onto the sub 20 thread, you wouldn't be that hypocritical and stay in the sub 30 thread, would you? but i see you haven't joined the sub 20 thread either. you haven't been a part of this thread in 3 weeks, what place have you to be critical of the people attempting to better themselves?

I wasn't sub 30 when i first joined this thread, i am now, i wasn't gonna drop out before i graduated, why did you?


----------



## pyro11798 (Jun 14, 2010)

*ROUND 5*

*00:30.89*

Individual Times:


12:	00:30.91	
11:	00:28.41	
10:	00:33.22	
9:	00:36.21	
8:	00:27.96	
7:	00:33.86	
6:	00:24.85	
5:	00:32.55	
4:	00:31.99	
3:	00:26.55	
2:	00:28.63	
1:	00:34.82	

Best: 00:24.85
Worst: 00:36.21

Soooo close to sub-30! I'm new here by the way.

BTW that's my awesome friend below =D
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## nomftw (Jun 14, 2010)

*Average:42.33*



12: 00:40.55 
11: 00:49.36 
10: 00:50.76 
9: 00:43.36 
8: 00:38.41 
7: 00:33.29 
6: 00:35.17 
5: 00:47.07 
4: 00:32.18 
3: 00:37.98 
2: 00:47.76 
1: 00:50.39 

Best:00:32:18
Worst:00:50:76

im a nub so yea.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2010)

Carson said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > can i rejoin this? i am trying to become color neutral/xcross and id like to graduate this again  (i'm nowhere near sub30)
> ...



i was only using white cross and yelllow for LL

id agree to that if you let me in . id go by honor system of course.


----------



## Carson (Jun 14, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > RyanReese09 said:
> ...



No problem then... just jump in when Round 6 scrambles are posted. Honor system works... but if you break it, I will sneak into your house and hide a rabid armadillo in your pillow case.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 14, 2010)

Carson said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...



If you need some help count me in, sounds like fun


----------



## AngeL (Jun 14, 2010)

Avg = 37.85

1. 32:36
*2. 43:42*
3. 41:82
4. 36:80
5. 39:24
*6. 25:17* YAY NEW PB!!!
7. 39:08
8. 36:45
9. 38:60
10. 36:35
11. 38:53
12. 39:26


Despite the :25, I'm actually really unhappy with this average. I was interrupted by phone calls in the middle of solves no less than FOUR times, I just couldn't any momentum going at all and I know I can do a lot better than this. Oh well, there's always next time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2010)

Carson said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...


I wouldn't expect anything less 

and thanks.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 15, 2010)

Akuma said:


> *SERIOUSLY. WHAT THE HELL?!*
> 
> I see people in here averaging *WELL BELOW* 30 seconds and in many cases even *SUB-26* (and in one case 22-sec average!!!!)
> This thread is called "Race for Sub-30" for a bloody good reason. If you have a sub-30 average already you should race for sub-20 instead. You have absolutely NOTHING to do here in this thread.
> ...



It annoys me too, but it doesn't burn like acid. Please, no one use size 6 font again unless you're on fire.


----------



## choza244 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, nice, i'm still in competence, round 5:

*Average: 26.15*
Standard Deviation: 2.12
Best Time: 20.55
Worst Time: 31.78
Individual Times:
1.	(31.78)	
2.	24.52	
3.	29.41	
4.	23.47	
5.	24.70	
6.	28.05	
7.	26.73	
8.	(20.55)	
9.	28.89	
10.	27.62	
11.	24.11	
12.	23.98


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 15, 2010)

OH AVG: 33.43


----- JNetCube Best Average for Mon Jun 14 16:40:07 PDT 2010 -----

Average: 33.43

Fastest Time: 27.02
Slowest Time: 37.48
Standard Deviation: 02.11

Individual Times:
1) 34.52 U B F' D2 F2 L' R2 B' D' B F' R' F L' R2 D2 R' B2 L' R B2 F L R' F
2) 36.89 D F R B R2 U' B F R U B' L' B D U' B F2 D U2 B F' U2 R F L'
3) 34.93 D' U' R B' F D L2 R D2 U B R2 B L' F L2 R' D2 L R2 D' B2 F D U'
4) 33.05 D L2 R D U2 L R' B2 F U' B2 F L' R' U' B' R' D R U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2
5) 28.99 B' F' L2 R' F' U R2 U' B' R' B F2 U2 F' R' U2 L2 R2 F U' R' D' U2 F U'
6) 32.17 L2 F2 R2 F2 L R D R2 D' U' F2 R' B2 F' L' U2 L B2 R2 B2 F D2 U2 B L2
7) (27.02) B' F' D' B D' U L' R B' F R' U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' B L F R F R2 B2 R
8) (37.48) B' F' L2 D' L' R' B2 D U F2 R F2 U' F' U L2 U L' D L D' L2 B2 D U2
9) 32.30 R' D' U' B F2 U2 L' U L' U L' D U2 L' R B2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' D2 U2 L' U
10) 33.14 L R2 B2 F' D U2 B' F' D' L2 D2 U2 L2 R D U' L R D' B2 D2 U2 L2 D U'
11) 34.73 U L B F' D' U2 L' F R2 U' F D U2 L B' U' L2 D2 U' L2 R2 D2 U L2 F2
12) 33.55 F' U' B' L' R2 U' B2 U2 R D' B R' D' F2 L' F D2 F2 L2 R' B D' U2 B' R

Win average for me. No warm-up, 2 sub-30 solves, only 2 above 35. I'll practice even harder now though.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 15, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Akuma said:
> 
> 
> > *SERIOUSLY. WHAT THE HELL?!*
> ...



Maybe they joined thinking they were over 30.... or maybe they cheat. I don't why you blew your BLOODY top about it though Akuma. sheesh


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 15, 2010)

*AVG 31.47*

33.72
35.90
(23.94)
(36.84)
34.34
24.34
31.22
30.13
32.68
35.58
28.88
27.86

Not very good at all, I guess it could have been worse though.


----------



## Monarch (Jun 15, 2010)

*Average: 31.71*
---
32.45
30.37
31.17
25.46
32.70
(37.21)
36.14
24.39
34.23
33.01
37.18
(22.72)
---

Getting so close.


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jun 15, 2010)

*AVERAGE : 38.79*
----------------
39.83, 39.70, 34.98, 37.26, 40.99, 32.42, 39.42, 35.24, 38.88, 50.47[pop], 41.71, 34.62
-------
Can I join ???  
Using 2LOLL and 2LPLL btw...


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 15, 2010)

Of course. you can join at anytime


----------



## Carson (Jun 15, 2010)

*Round Five Results*


----------



## Carson (Jun 15, 2010)

*Round 6
Potential Closing Time - June 19, 2010 || 5:00PM EST​*
*Scrambles*

B F' D2 U' B' D L' R' B U F' L2 R B2 D L2 F2 D' U L2 U R B F R'
D2 U L R2 D U2 L' U B L' B' F D L' R2 D' U' F2 U' B' F L' R B2 F'
L' R' F D2 U B' R U' R' B2 R D' L' R B' D' R' U B D B2 F' L F U2
F' D2 U' R' F D' B' F' L2 U2 L D' U' L' B2 F2 L R' B' F D B F2 D U
F' L2 B2 F' L2 R D2 U L R B' R F2 U' L B D2 U2 R' F D2 U F D2 U2
R2 U L2 R' D' U' L' R' D U' B2 U' L' B F' L U B F' D' B2 F2 D2 U' B2
D U B F2 L R D R2 D2 U' L B' F' U L B F L2 D2 B F D' R' F2 R
U' F' D' B2 F L R2 U B F2 D F' U' B F L2 B U' R D' B' D2 R D' R
L' R2 B' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U2 F R U2 F' U L B' U2 B2 U2 B2 F' D B2 F' U
L' R B F L' R' B F2 D2 U B U' L R2 D U B F2 L' B' L' U B F D
B D2 B' F L' F D' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 R U L2 R' D B F2 D F' D B' D F2
D U' L R2 B F2 R' B F' L' F2 U2 L' R2 B L2 U' R' B L' R F2 U2 R' F


----------



## zmanmartin36 (Jun 15, 2010)

Average: 29.52

30.69, 
29.77, 
27.56, 
32.18, 
31.14, 
30.01, 
30.62, 
27.90, 
28.54, 
28.10, 
30.82, 
26.86

number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.86
worst time: 32.18

Sub 30


----------



## foxfan352 (Jun 15, 2010)

*AVG.30.48*


29.99
26.83, 29.03, 27.98, 27.60, 34.07, 36.79, 25.73, 27.84, 34.48+, 31.17, 35.78, 29.99

I completely forget about round five


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Average: 32.11*

27.68
27.59
27.25
30.83
(25.67)
44.36
34.21
(47.81)
34.26
36.00
26.65
32.31

First 3 were my best. The 26 and the 24 were both lucky.


----------



## AngeL (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not on the round five results...


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 16, 2010)

Round 6 Avg: 34.86 

33.03, 37.10, 31.02, 30.56, 38.75, 31.68, 27.07, 38.38, 40.72, 36.23, 38.12, 33.72 

Comments: Pretty Avg for me. Sub 30 single was nice. But other that, nothing special. =/


----------



## irene8664 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Round 6 AVG: 29.55*

26.56
29.63
32.03
34.18
29.95
27.82
27.45
35.35
36.10
24.77
31.10
30.39


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2010)

AngeL said:


> I'm not on the round five results...


 
You were disqualified...



Spoiler



Actually, I accidentally entered your time under someone else... it is fixed now. You may have to refresh the page for it to update the image.


----------



## AngeL (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha, thanks.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 16, 2010)

*ROUND 6*

*OH AVERAGE OF 12: 44.93*

39.42 
52.59
41.44
44.37
41.24
 32.40
49.97
36.56
DNF(57.73)
40.21
53.74
49.77 

Screwed up the OLL on the DNF solve. Overall, a pretty good week. Maybe because I warmed up before attempting this A012.


----------



## pyro11798 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Round 6*

*Average: 00:32.42*

Individual times:


12:	00:33.02	
11:	00:31.06	
10:	00:31.64	
9:	00:35.54	
8:	00:39.52	
7:	00:31.94	
6:	00:30.17	
5:	00:25.48	
4:	00:33.60	
3:	00:31.57	
2:	00:32.38	
1:	00:33.25	

Best: 25.48
Worst: 39.52

Shitty average =X


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2010)

Round 6: 34.28 OH
times (reset):
28.82, 32.11, 33.45, 34.37, 42.64, 38.74, 36.22, 34.25, 26.12, 36.62, 26.22, 41.99
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.12
worst time: 42.64

current avg5: 32.36 (σ = 4.45)
best avg5: 32.23 (σ = 4.33)

current avg12: 34.28 (σ = 4.35)
best avg12: 34.28 (σ = 4.35)

session avg: 34.28 (σ = 4.35)
session mean: 34.29

So inconsistent >_>
Two non-lucky 26s 
First solve my hands were freezing, whereas if I'd been warmed up I think I could've gotten a pb. Very good F2L (about 13 ) but then this OLL where I do Sune then FRUF'U'R' T OLL and a bad R-perm.
Pretty dissapointing, as I thought these scrambles were quite nice, compared to round 5 scrambles that were mostly horrible.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 16, 2010)

Average: 29.32


----------



## sz35 (Jun 16, 2010)

*OH average: 30.64*
*Comment: Very good  The large amount of practice really pays off *
Standard Deviation: 2.28
Best Time: 26.65
Worst Time: 40.80
Individual Times:
1.	29.16
2.	26.65
3.	40.80
4.	31.52
5.	29.83
6.	34.80
7.	33.71
8.	28.65
9.	29.47
10.	32.53
11.	29.40
12.	27.31


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Average : 40.14*
1. 49.35 
2. 38.10
3. 35.40
4. 48.00
5. 35.37
6. 37.83
7. 36.46
8. 44.73
9. 46.23
10. 38.14
11. 32.98
12. 41.10

Comment: like half of them were Z-perms at the end ... very bad average... I need to learn Full PLL fast


----------



## fariq (Jun 17, 2010)

*50.24*

1.	52.94	
2.	33.66
3.	41.96	
4.	56.96
5.	49.74
6.	41.78	
7.	56.75	
8.	45.81	
9.	54.40	
10.	52.31
11.	50.16
12.	1:06.38

OH Average


----------



## peedu (Jun 17, 2010)

*32.77*


47.99
32.62
(27.31)
30.87
27.99
30.27
29.47
31.35
28.13
(53.78)
34.51
34.51


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 17, 2010)

*Round 6*
Average: 33.00

 Time: 27.31
:fp Time: 42.52
Standard Deviation: 04.26

Individual Times:
31.58
31.62
42.52
33.11
31.78
33.14
27.59
30.73
27.31
35.33
32.78
38.56


----------



## Monarch (Jun 18, 2010)

*30.85*
---
31.71
34.80
31.46
(39.32)
32.21
(23.69)
30.54
28.31
27.90
29.68
31.71
30.17


----------



## msoc14 (Jun 18, 2010)

[size=+4]Average: 37.37[/size]

1. 36.06
2. 36.81
3. 36.84
4. 33.13
5. 38.08
6. 34.43
7. 28.61- low, personal best!
8. 43.53
9. 33.93
10. 45.97- high
11. 37.30
12. 43.59


----------



## randomnewb (Jun 18, 2010)

*Average: 36.84*

38.84, 42.95, 39.51, 35.33, 35.84, 33.74, 33.88, 47.97, 33.88, 40.28, 34.71, 33.29


----------



## CuberN00b (Jun 18, 2010)

*Average: 42.80*
Standard Deviation: 3.96
Best Time: 32.42
Worst Time: 51.45
Individual Times:
1.	(32.42)	B F' D2 U' B' D L' R' B U F' L2 R B2 D L2 F2 D' U L2 U R B F R'
2.	36.47	D2 U L R2 D U2 L' U B L' B' F D L' R2 D' U' F2 U' B' F L' R B2 F'
3.	48.83	L' R' F D2 U B' R U' R' B2 R D' L' R B' D' R' U B D B2 F' L F U2
4.	43.30	F' D2 U' R' F D' B' F' L2 U2 L D' U' L' B2 F2 L R' B' F D B F2 D U
5.	38.70	F' L2 B2 F' L2 R D2 U L R B' R F2 U' L B D2 U2 R' F D2 U F D2 U2
6.	41.09	R2 U L2 R' D' U' L' R' D U' B2 U' L' B F' L U B F' D' B2 F2 D2 U' B2
7.	41.44	D U B F2 L R D R2 D2 U' L B' F' U L B F L2 D2 B F D' R' F2 R
8.	40.27	U' F' D' B2 F L R2 U B F2 D F' U' B F L2 B U' R D' B' D2 R D' R
9.	44.09	L' R2 B' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U2 F R U2 F' U L B' U2 B2 U2 B2 F' D B2 F' U
10.	44.05	L' R B F L' R' B F2 D2 U B U' L R2 D U B F2 L' B' L' U B F D
11.	49.80	B D2 B' F L' F D' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 R U L2 R' D B F2 D F' D B' D F2
12.	(51.45)	D U' L R2 B F2 R' B F' L' F2 U2 L' R2 B L2 U' R' B L' R F2 U2 R' F


----------



## Carson (Jun 18, 2010)

*Round 6*
*Average: 33.02*

30.47
34.37
32.98
32.20
30.96
34.75
41.87
32.50
33.15
33.00
35.79
28.16


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 18, 2010)

Carson said:


> *Round 6*
> *Average: 33.02*
> 
> 30.47
> ...


good to see you taking part, Carson.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 18, 2010)

*AVG 31.00*

28.22
31.08
32.25
(26.53) 
29.56
30.56
30.05
31.22
31.40
(33.68)
32.72
32.93


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 19, 2010)

*30.60*

25.52
29.60
41.03:fp
25.24
21.40 
23.93 
32.08 
26.11
37.11
47.69 :fp
31.75 
33.63

AH! I destroyed my Avg5 PB by 5 seconds but that 47 solve destroyed m avg of 12!!! SO CLOSE!!!!!! ;_;


----------



## AngeL (Jun 19, 2010)

Round 6

AVG = 35.19

1. 36:60
2. 28:28
3. 35:56
4. 29:30
5. 34:78
6. 38:60
7. 39:45
8. 38:65
9. 36:23
10. 38:09
11. 37:90
12. 36:24


New PB average


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 19, 2010)

Average: 35.26
(38.00) 36.95 37.76 35.40 (26.61) 37.76 35.39 37.91 30.58 32.17 31.79 36.93

This was an amazing average with a NL PB single by 3 seconds. A PB a5 by 4 seconds and finally a PB a12 by 4 seconds.


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 19, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 26.88
Standard Deviation: 2.96
Best Time: 20.00
Worst Time: 32.12
Individual Times:
1.	29.19	
2.	29.23	
3.	25.30	
4.	24.80	
5.	*20.00* Amazing F2L
6.	28.53	
7.	27.12	
8.	*32.12* 
9.	27.80	
10.	24.25	
11.	28.00	
12.	26.16

Very nice average. 20.00 is my second PB after 19.91! Non-Lucky.
I got like 5 R(a) perm with those scrambles


----------



## Carson (Jun 20, 2010)

*Round Six Results*


----------



## Carson (Jun 20, 2010)

*Round 7
Potential Closing Time - June 23, 2010 || 10:00AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

B2 D U' R B U2 B2 F' L2 R B F2 L2 R B F' D B' D' U' B R2 D' U2 F2
U' B2 F' D2 U' F D' B U2 F' D2 F2 L2 B' F L' R' U' L2 D2 F L2 F2 L2 R
R2 D' U' L' B L' R B U' R F2 L D' B F' D' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2
F2 L' R2 D B2 D' L U F' L' U' L' B2 F2 D U2 F L2 B F' L' R B F U2
B' F R2 D U B D' B2 L2 R' D2 U R' D2 B' L2 R B2 F L2 R' U2 B' F R'
D U F2 D2 U B2 F D' U B F' D B' D2 F' U' L' R B' D' U L' R B F2
R B D2 L2 R B' D B D L' R' D2 U' B L B2 F2 U' R U L' D U' L' B
D' B' U2 R2 B2 L R' D' U' L2 R B' R B' D' L2 R D2 F2 U' L R' B' D' L2
L' R2 F' R' F' L' B' U' B' F R2 B F' D' U' R' F' L2 R2 D2 L R F2 D U'
D2 L R' B D2 U B L F2 D2 U2 B' F2 D' L2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' R2 F' U
L R' D B L' F' L F' U' R B' F' D' R' D' U L' B2 D' U2 R D2 B' F' L2
L2 D2 L2 F L' D' F2 D L R B F L2 R D2 U' B F' R2 D' U B' L2 R2 U'


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 20, 2010)

OH Avg: 34.12 

28.24, 33.21, 30.94, 37.54, 28.94, 35.56, 35.73, 36.07, 33.00, 34.69, 37.87, 35.50 

Comments: Pretty decent avg. A lot of +35's that I could have done without. But I seem to be improving?


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 20, 2010)

Spoiler






Carson said:


> *Round Six Results*






Where am I? and zmanmartin36 isn't in there either.


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah I graduated! Now, sub-20 race!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats! See you there! I've come a long way since I graduated. Sig for details


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice! I average 27 now, I don't know if I'll make it to sub20 before giving up cubing  Sub20 is my cubing goal!


----------



## Carson (Jun 20, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Where am I? and zmanmartin36 isn't in there either.



My bad.... 

While double checking the results, I realized that I omitted quite a few results. It is fixed now... you may have to refresh the page to see the updated image.


----------



## pyro11798 (Jun 20, 2010)

Round 7
*Average: 00:30.49*

Individual Times:

12:	00:31.57	
11:	00:28.77	
10:	00:32.27	
9:	00:33.75	
8:	00:30.72	
7:	00:26.36	
6:	00:29.99	
5:	00:26.46	
4:	00:36.47	
3:	00:31.40	
2:	00:31.09	
1:	00:28.92	

Best time: 00:26.36
Worst time:00:36.47 

Damn it!! How come I can't get sub-30!!


----------



## EVH (Jun 20, 2010)

40.96, 53.74, 41.56, 43.25, 46.20, 46.94, 57.47, 43.13, 37.61, 46.73, 45.92, 42.74

45.12

In a bit of a hurry I will fix this up later. I took a break from cubing and my times show it.


----------



## Carson (Jun 20, 2010)

*Round 7*
*Average: 33.65*

33.34
36.39
31.87
32.78
26.18
33.88
33.85
34.56
36.47
34.64
32.54
32.69

The bad news... my times aren't really improving at all.
The good news... looks like I will be runnin' this thread for quite some time.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 20, 2010)

Carson said:


> *Round 7*
> *Average: 33.65*
> 
> 33.34
> ...



You run this thread very well. No complaints from me.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 20, 2010)

*Average: 31.02*







This was my very frist solves in the morning. Not particulary good. I need to wake up before I start doing competitions like these. I will do a second try later on if I can find the time.
Then again this is still 3-4 seconds below my average so I shouldn't really complain.


----------



## sz35 (Jun 20, 2010)

*OH average: 30.16*
*Comment: Sticker faded cube core + Over lubricated bad cube pieces = New awesome cube FTW  ,So close to sub-30 *
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 26.68
Worst Time: 34.97
Individual Times:
1.34.97
2.32.13
3.28.68
4.27.76
5.31.33
6.30.37
7.29.15
8.30.41
9.29.65
10.31.46
11.30.65
12.26.68


----------



## zmanmartin36 (Jun 20, 2010)

Average: 29.02

31.28, 
30.41, 
29.49, 
32.09, 
29.45, 
22.09, 
24.24, 
27.45, 
26.23, 
32.35, 
31.61, 
31.54


number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.09
worst time: 32.35

I got a 22 second solve =D =D


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 20, 2010)

*Round 7*
Average: 31.51

 Time: 25.61
:fp Time: 35.67
Standard Deviation: 02.56

Individual Times:
32.69
32.86
29.00
31.75
30.58
35.67
33.76
31.83
32.81
31.72
29.81
25.61

I think it's better to write the future scrambles a litter bigger.


----------



## Tomk (Jun 20, 2010)

Average *34.56*

38.08
28.27
38.15
28.59
37.31
35.34
44.74
58.71
30.92
22.99
28.57
35.61

My solving was a bit random to say the least - I put it down to not having cubed for about 3 months. On the 58 I did the wrong PLL first before doing the correct one wrong so I had to go back to the F2L... I did however get 2 PLL skips and an OLL skip.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 20, 2010)

Average: 37.84

40.32 (28.58) 33.37 40.79 36.83 40.40 39.86 35.61 33.71 36.20 (43.04) 41.29

Pretty good but it's not very consistant.


----------



## AngeL (Jun 20, 2010)

Avg = 35.84

12:	00:36.44	
11:	00:33.06	
10:	00:36.27	
9:	00:33.61	
8:	00:35.87	
7:	00:34.51	
6:	00:36.19	
*5:	00:50.03* :fp
4:	00:38.83	
3:	00:37.02	
*2:	00:28.28* 
1:	00:36.60

Edit: This is for round 7.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Average: 32.63 *

35.13
26.56	
50.85	:fp
(52.10):fp
31.78	
(22.08)	
24.62	
39.66
29.80	
26.59	
26.83	
34.45

I love this thread! I _am_ sub-30 unofficially but whenever I do competitions of any kind I pop and stutter. So thank you, but I still need to work on my competition skills.


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jun 21, 2010)

*avg12: 38.32*
39.59, 37.50, 32.08, 40.47, 37.96, 40.19, 37.80, 36.07, 39.90, 43.04, 41.62, 31.38
Pretty straight forward times.....bad average though...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 21, 2010)

*Avg 29.52*

30.13
(25.58)
26.97
28.83
29.02
(33.44)
29.46
31.44
30.47
29.34
29.78
29.78

What are the odds of the last two being exactly the same?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oddly enough, one time I had two exact same times..and even the same PLL...weird stuff.


----------



## Monarch (Jun 22, 2010)

*30.93*
---
(20.72)
22.34 
35.92 
30.07 
24.45 
32.38 
34.94 
(52.73) *NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
34.99
29.89
36.02
28.27


Started out with a new personal record, new personal best average of 5. 

But then I messed up a G-perm in one solve then later confused a V-perm with a Z-perm to get a 50+ solve. 

Oh well, sub-30 next time.


----------



## msoc14 (Jun 22, 2010)

[size=+2]*Average: 39.30*[/size]

1. 37.71
2. 36.44
3. 36.80
4. 40.75
5. 45.02 high
6. 37.00
7. 41.33
8. 36.16 low
9. 41.46
10. 43.75
11. 39.90
12. 37.90

ugh went up about 2 secs! not much time to practice the past 3 days though because i started my job and went to Bamboozle yesterday!! oh well, I'll do better next week... FINALLY my last day of school tomorrow!


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 22, 2010)

TeddyKGB, I asked your question in the Probability Thread


Tim Reynolds said:


> ariasamie said:
> 
> 
> > someone please answer this guy:
> ...


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 22, 2010)

*AVG: 00:29.69*

00:32.52
00:29.31
00:29.48
(00:40.90)
00:28.08
00:26.31
00:28.15
00:29.55
(00:24.71)
00:31.09
00:26.86
00:29.30


A-V FTW!!!!!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 23, 2010)

*ROUND 7

OH AVERAGE OF 12: 38.19*

41.52
37.05
30.88
37.42
39.35
38.29
34.16
DNF (48.71)
43.79
34.78
46.56
36.35

Not too bad, but I guess my hand got tired near the end, that's what slowed me down.


----------



## fariq (Jun 23, 2010)

OH Average

*46.30*

49.78	
45.30 
41.42+	
55.05
40.64	
38.31	
35.64	
51.77	
56.47	
49.89
47.12	
44.20


----------



## Carson (Jun 23, 2010)

*Round Seven Results*


----------



## Carson (Jun 23, 2010)

*Round Eight*​*Potential Closing Time - June 27, 2010 || 10:00AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L D L' F' U' B2 U' R' D B L U F L2 F' D U2 F L2 R
D2 L D' B' L' R2 B D' U2 B' F' U2 F' R2 F2 L B' F' U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 B
B F U L R' U L R' B' F D F R2 D U2 L' R B2 D R2 B F' D2 U2 B
U2 B' D' U' B F' R' F' D' U2 B F R2 B2 D R2 D U' L R' B F2 D U2 F
B' F2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F R' B2 U' B2 F R B2 F L R2 B R2 B' F2 D B' F R'
F D2 L' R D U B' D2 B2 L2 F2 L' R' D U L' R2 F2 D2 U2 F' D B D2 B'
D U' L F D' R U F D U' F' D2 F' R2 B F D' U B L' R B2 F2 D' U2
D' R2 D U' L B' D2 F' U F' L B F' D U2 B' F' D U2 R' D' U' B' L' R'
D U2 F2 D' L' B' F D U' B2 F' L F D B2 F L2 D2 B F2 L' F' L2 R' F
D' B' F D L2 R U' B D' U' B2 D B' R B' R' D' U B' R B2 F' U' R2 U
L2 R' D2 L' R2 F L' R' D U' F D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L R U2 B2 D L' R U2 R'
R B2 U R' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B' R2 B F2 R2 B D' R D' U' B D' L2 R U' F2


----------



## zmanmartin36 (Jun 23, 2010)

Average: 29.47

29.44, 
29.61, 
30.97, 
28.94, 
27.40,
26.22, 
30.27, 
30.61, 
31.78, 
28.79, 
29.77, 
29.82

number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.22
worst time: 31.78


----------



## Tomk (Jun 23, 2010)

Rather better than last time ...
average = 29.42 - Close if not a PB. It all just seemed to go right in the middle 

34.08
29.52
26.74
34.24
29.96
26.77
24.41
27.97
29.73
25.15
31.21
33.1


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Average: 29.48 (YES YES YES!!!!!)*

33.64, 
27.54, 
(21.72,) 
27.63, 
26.50, 
25.37, 
29.59, 
32.04, 
38.64,
DNF(44.16),
27.55,
26.30

First sub-30 AO12!!!! Thank you for this thread!!


----------



## Monarch (Jun 24, 2010)

*29.31*


Spoiler










 ---
29.43
30.76
26.42
27.49
24.79
30.28
25.82
35.41
27.63
30.18
47.94
29.70


Thanks to Carson for making this thread which helped motivate me to reach sub-30.


----------



## pyro11798 (Jun 24, 2010)

ROUND 8
Average: 00:28.09 (Yay!)

Individual times:
12:	00:29.43	
11:	00:29.71	
10:	00:30.09	
9:	00:26.78	
8:	00:27.32	
7:	00:39.83	
6:	00:26.12	
5:	00:27.66	
4:	00:26.84	
3:	00:26.90	
2:	00:27.25	
1:	00:28.99	

Best time: 00:26.12
Worst time: 00:39.83 (Stupid messed up F2L with G-perm =X)

You guys are awesome! I finally reached sub-30! Thank you so much (especially Carson)


----------



## sz35 (Jun 24, 2010)

*OH Avg: 29.23 (σ = 2.79)*
*Comment: YES!YES!YES!!!!! Just great!! new PB a12 with counting 24&25 *

1. 29.71
2. 33.06 
3. 30.40 
4. 24.72 
5. 31.69 
6. 24.40 
7. 27.27 
8. 32.71
9. 25.02
10. 28.16
11. 29.58
12. 35.90

New PB a5: 26.82 (σ = 1.32)
1. 24.40 
2. 27.27
3. 32.71 
4. 25.02 
5. 28.16


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 24, 2010)

*ROUND 8

OH AVERAGE OF 12: 37.77*

41.03
DNF(27.23)
31.79
38.80
36.85
38.91
31.63
39.26
41.22
33.13
36.09
40.60

Tiny improvement, but I injured my forefinger.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 24, 2010)

30.16 OH

times (reset):
*35.62, 31.30, 33.62, 26.12, 31.94, 29.74, 25.06, 30.01, 29.05, 27.18, 37.55, 27.07,* 29.41, 29.49, 45.26, 28.67, 28.56, 39.18

I then went on to;

stats: (hide)
number of times: 18/18
*best time: 25.06*
worst time: 45.26

current avg5: 32.44 (σ = 4.77)
*best avg5: 28.54 (σ = 0.98)*

current avg12: 30.61 (σ = 3.99)
*best avg12: 29.36 (σ = 2.14)*

session avg: 30.90 (σ = 3.67)
session mean: 31.38


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 24, 2010)

*Average:
00:28.12*
00:27.42
00:30.74
00:28.42
00:25.91
00:24.43
00:31.94
(00:37.56)
00:27.19
00:25.95
00:28.06
(00:23.53)
00:26.24

NEW PB AVG


----------



## Carson (Jun 24, 2010)

*Round 8*
*Average: 31.85*

31.59
34.18
33.73
36.10
30.36
26.42
34.92
38.22
32.38
23.92
31.01
27.77

I'm pretty confident that this is my best average of 12 to date. I'm especially happy with having 3 sub-30 solves in the average.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 24, 2010)

*Avg 30.48*

30.46
30.86
30.75
29.05
28.38
30.33
32.58
33.28
32.30
(34.52)
(26.55)
26.83 - PLL skip


----------



## msoc14 (Jun 24, 2010)

[size=+2]*Average: 35.15*[/size]

1. 32.67
2. 46.10 high
3. 34.50
4. 31.25 low
5. 36.24
6. 38.67
7. 34.14
8. 40.27
9. 35.00
10. 35.64
11. 31.57
12. 32.78


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 24, 2010)

Average: 40.46
44.60 (35.21) 36.80 42.01 35.97 40.56 45.05 (51.44) 40.55 40.95 42.18 35.97

 This was a failed average :fp


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 24, 2010)

Avg: 26.40 

34.94, 23.26, 22.18, 28.45, 23.43, 27.58, 25.86, 30.48, 25.45, 28.82, 25.95, 24.78 

Comments: Holy SHlT!! That's nuff said. Also a *24.76 AO5*


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 25, 2010)

*Round 8*
Average: 31.26

 Time: 26.07
:fp Time: DNF
Standard Deviation: 03.22

Individual Times:
1) 32.82
2) 29.67
3) 33.65
4) 29.25
5) DNF
6) 36.86
7) 29.78
8) 26.07
9) 30.69
10) 27.38
11) 34.05
12) 33.60


----------



## Z-BosoN (Jun 25, 2010)

Finally, my 3rd sub-30 average!

Session average: 28.56


1. 28.06 
2. 27.51 
3. (32.59) 
4. 32.26 
5. 30.79 
6. 30.00 
7. 26.62 
8. 26.52 
9. 29.22 
10. (24.65) 
11. 26.25 
12. 28.34

I'm outta here!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 26, 2010)

Average of 12: 30.42 (8th Batch)

*IGNORE SCRAMBLES*

1. 31.05 R2 B' R U B2 F R2 U2 F' L U F2 U2 D L' U' R2 U R F D2 B D' L R' 
2. (41.43) R' D F2 B2 L R' F B' R2 D' L' F' R2 U D' F' U D' B D2 R2 F D U F' 
3. (20.33) R' L2 D F' R B' U2 L2 R U' F2 R2 B R L' F2 B' R' U2 B2 F2 D B' U2 R' 
4. 20.62 U D' L D R L2 U2 R D2 F R U2 R2 U2 D' R' F' R' B D U' R F2 D2 F 
5. 37.19 R2 U2 D2 R' B' F L2 R' F' D F U' D2 R' F2 B2 R' D2 R F2 R' U' D2 F' R2 
6. 32.65 B2 U D' R' L' F2 L' D' U R' D' R B D2 L2 F' R' D2 R U L R' B U2 R' 
7. 25.00 B2 F' L' F' L' D' R2 F U F2 R D R' F D2 U B2 D F' B R' F2 B' R' U' 
8. 38.70 U F' U D' B2 U' L D U L' B2 L2 U2 R L2 D L' R' D U2 L' U2 R2 U R' 
9. 28.92 F' R2 U2 D2 L U' B D2 L2 U F2 D' R' L U D L' U R' U' B' U2 F2 R F' 
10. 24.07 F B2 D' L B2 R' U2 F2 U2 B F' D' L B' U F' U' R B' R U2 D B2 D L' 
11. 29.24 F' R2 L' B2 R2 U2 L B U2 D B' U2 R F' D' F2 U' L2 D' F' D B' D' U R 
12. 36.78 L' D2 U' B2 F R2 B2 R' L2 U' L R2 B F2 D L' R D F' R2 U B2 L R' B'

The only reason I am coming back to the sub 30 race from the sub 20 race is because I am starting to learn color neutral.


----------



## Krag (Jun 26, 2010)

*Round 8*

average: 33.76


1.	(38.28)
2.	30.58	
3.	31.78	
4.	31.62	
5.	36.73	
6.	34.93	
7.	33.97	
8.	34.03
9.	35.94	
10.	(26.72)
11.	33.76
12.	34.30


----------



## AngeL (Jun 27, 2010)

Round 8
Avg = 33.55

*12:	00:27.21* 
11:	00:36.37	
*10:	00:38.36* 
9:	00:35.37	
8:	00:34.54	
7:	00:27.27	
6:	00:34.31	
5:	00:33.98	
4:	00:35.15	
3:	00:34.87	
2:	00:34.46	
1:	00:29.21	

Comments: .02 off a new PB, which I also set today  Practicing is paying off because I felt really good in this set, and had several sub-30 solves.


----------



## Carson (Jun 27, 2010)

*Round Eight Results*


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 27, 2010)

>.> guess i missed round eight


----------



## Carson (Jun 28, 2010)

*Round Nine
Potential Closing Time - July 01, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
*Scrambles*

F2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 D2 B D L' R2 D2 U L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' U R U' B' F' D2
B' L' F2 L2 R' B2 F' D' L2 D B2 F L' R2 B2 L2 R D R B' F2 R B2 F D
F D2 L U L B' F D2 U B F L2 B F2 R2 U2 L' R D2 F' U' B2 F2 R2 B2
D' U' L U L2 R D B2 L R B F' R' D U L2 R' D' B' R B2 F2 D L B
B F U' B L' D2 L U' B F2 D R2 F2 U' B' F R2 B2 F L2 D2 R D2 L R'
B2 F' L' U' B L R' D U2 R' B2 F' D2 U' F2 L2 R D2 U B L2 B R2 D F2
F U2 F R' D B2 F L2 U' R B' F' D L2 U F' L' R2 F2 L D L R2 B2 F
R2 D2 L' B F' L R' D2 L' R B F2 D2 U2 R D2 U2 L' R2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2
B2 F' U' R2 U2 R F' L' R U' L R' D2 R2 B L' R U L2 B' D' F R' B F
F' D' L R B2 U' B2 D2 U F2 U L2 R' B F2 D2 R2 F' D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R'
B F' L2 R2 U' R D U2 R B' D2 B2 F U' F' L2 B' L2 R' B2 F L2 R' B' L2
D L2 R2 U' B D2 U2 L2 F' D' L F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R' D2 B U B2 R2 D2


----------



## Carson (Jun 28, 2010)

Z-BosoN said:


> Finally, my 3rd sub-30 average!
> 
> Session average: 28.56
> 
> ...



I must have missed the results you posted for round 2. I didn't have you in results list, so I looked back and found all of your posts in this thread. I only see results for rounds 2 and 8. Am I missing something?


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 28, 2010)

1) 26.62 
2) 27.58 
3) 30.93 
4) (23.98 )
5) 29.04 
6) 24.73 
7) 26.64 
8) 26.24 
9) 27.61 
10) (31.07)
11) 26.01 
12) 25.03 

*AVG: 27.04*

I guess after this i graduate right? ;D
Thanks to this thread I have somehow been more inspired to try harder and now my times are getting better. Thanks Carson for remaking this thread


----------



## Carson (Jun 28, 2010)

*Round 9
Average: 35.39* 

46.38
33.48
34.79
38.20
37.58
35.34
40.33
40.22
29.04
32.30
31.32
29.53

And here, we have a prime example of why you should "clear your mind" before cubing. My mind was wondering when I started this average... and you can see what that did to my times. I stopped for a minute to "clear my head" toward the end of the average, and you can see how my times drastically improved. Lesson learned...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 28, 2010)

9th round
Average of 12: 27.78
Style: Color Neutral
Times: 29.27, 24.08, 30.36, 21.21, 21.13, 32.61, 32.44, 31.34, (37.01), 27.53, (19.09), 27.86


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 28, 2010)

round 9: Avg: 28.67 

33.89, 31.86, 22.82, 34.97, 22.88, 31.04, 30.64, 29.89, 28.29, 30.48, 21.46, 24.87

Comments: Pretty all over the place times damn. I'm surprised it was even sub 30. LUCKED OUT BIG TIME with a few of those solves. skips and easy f2l


----------



## sz35 (Jun 28, 2010)

*OH Average: 29.15*
*Comment: Getting better and better  One more time and I graduate * 
1. 23.72
2. 31.47 
3. 34.25 
4. 28.03 
5. 29.42
6. 29.22
7. 27.37 
8. 25.57 
9. 32.42 
10. 29.85
11. 27.92 
12. 30.29


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 28, 2010)

sz35 said:


> Ignore this post/



just delete it silly


----------



## sz35 (Jun 28, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> sz35 said:
> 
> 
> > Ignore this post/
> ...



Done


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 28, 2010)

sz35 said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > sz35 said:
> ...



haha.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 28, 2010)

*30.27*

28.45, 28.13, 33.83, 30.87, DNF(24.95), 29.46, 25.56, 32.68, 27.59, 34.97, 31.17, 20.91


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jun 28, 2010)

round nine
*avg12: 34.76 *| best:	26.55 | worst:	50.47 | std:	16.9%
times: 
32.98, 
26.55, 
28.25
48.62[*facepalm*], 
50.47[*why do I still get solves like this??], 
31.09,
33.71, 
29.44, 
40.38, 
34.06, 
38.52, 
30.56


----------



## pyro11798 (Jun 28, 2010)

ROUND 9
Average: 00:28.27

Individual Times:


12:	00:26.98	
11:	00:26.45	
10:	00:30.96	
9:	00:24.98	
8:	00:28.15	
7:	00:32.63	
6:	00:25.26	
5:	00:28.09	
4:	00:30.68	
3:	00:32.84	
2:	00:25.62	
1:	00:27.94	
Best time: 00:24.98
Worst time: 00:32.84

Yay! One more sub-30 and I'm graduating!


----------



## AngeL (Jun 29, 2010)

Avg = 31.93


12:	00:33.06	x
11:	00:32.49	x
*10:	00:38.92	x (DNF)*
9:	00:34.60	x
*8:	00:27.54	x*
7:	00:29.91	x
6:	00:28.27	x
5:	00:33.21	x
4:	00:31.95	x
3:	00:30.58	x
2:	00:30.17	x
1:	00:35.01	x


Getting close! I had a few sub-30's in this average and most of the others were close, so I think another week or two should do it.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 29, 2010)

This round I am using my old store-bought because the screws on my main cube are loosening over time. This is _before I begin_ so we'll see at the end how I turn out.

*Average:29.48!* Surprising!

25.72, 
29.61, 
(24.80), 
(34.43), -wow, _that_ was my worst time?
25.87, 
30.58,
32.54, 
27.96, 
34.18, 
33.06, 
28.51, 
26.75

Yahoo!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Carson said:


> And here, we have a prime example of why you should "clear your mind" before cubing. My mind was wondering when I started this average... and you can see what that did to my times. I stopped for a minute to "clear my head" toward the end of the average, and you can see how my times drastically improved. Lesson learned...



That is very interesting...


----------



## Monarch (Jun 29, 2010)

*28.20*


Spoiler











 ---
30.84
27.42
24.73
31.77
24.41
27.26
31.53
24.55
33.90
26.89
31.12
25.91+


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 29, 2010)

*ROUND 9

OH AVERAGE OF 12: 36.67*

DNF(28.63) 
29.01
37.91
42.50
35.77
41.86
43.55
31.30
37.68
34.83
30.07
31.19

1st solve a pop occured. Then everything else went downhill from there. :fp

And Carson, you were right. I tried clearing my head during the last two solves and it actually worked. 30.07 and 31.19 respectively. Not too bad indeed...


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 29, 2010)

hey calm down boy.. I already cubing since 2008 but i haven't reached sub-30 yet :'(


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 29, 2010)

Different people have different progresses. Faz for example. You'll get there.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 29, 2010)

*Avg. 27.13, New PB!!!!!!*

26.03
27.75
32.94
(21.66)
26.28
24.88
28.77
27.56
24.56
27.96
(34.55)
24.58

New PB, pretty excited, and I had no skips, I was also very close to a PB single and Avg of 5


----------



## Plaincow (Jun 30, 2010)

avg 37.63 bleh i usually dont get that many 40s
round nine


35.84
39.88
41.01
(33.03)
35.36
37.92
35.87
40.16
34.70
36.27
39.33
(43.03)


----------



## msoc14 (Jun 30, 2010)

[size=+2]*Average: 35.53*[/size]

1	27.05 low... personal best!
2	35.53	
3	38.33	
4	32.43	
5	40.41	
6	35.6	
7	37.0	
8	43.31 high
9	27.27	
10	37.98
11	41.72	
12	29.03	

Back on track to slowly getting to sub 30 avg! the first 27.-- was a pll skip i think but the second was non lucky!! I'm not that consistent but it mostly depends on if I know the pll or not, or sometimes i get pretty bad lockups >:O


----------



## CuberN00b (Jun 30, 2010)

*Average: 37.07*
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 29.08
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	36.56	
2.	35.93	
3.	32.05 
4.	31.84	
5.	(29.08)
6.	38.69	
7.	34.21	
8.	36.05	
9.	37.80	
10.	41.43	
11.	46.13	
12.	(DNF)
Poor DNF. Stackmat stopped. Inserted time @ CCT.


----------



## Midehv (Jun 30, 2010)

AVG: 30.893

25.50 
27.11 
32.89
31.66 
31.67 
33.20
28.64
35.39
30.19
29.30 
36.42 
28.88

BTW, hi. I'm Mid. I'm new to this party. Thanks for letting me join in. Been cubing for a bit over 7 months. My cube is a POS from walmart. PB stands at 21.93 but my average tends to always be very close to 30 so this should be a fun challenge for me. Got a new cube on the way which I think should easily be responsible for loweing my average by a couple of seconds. We shall see next week.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 30, 2010)

*Round 9*
Average: 29.83

Fastest Time: 24.46
Slowest Time: 39.34
Standard Deviation: 04.19

Individual Times:
27.90
27.08
29.83
33.13
34.49
39.34
26.19
27.85
26.49
30.68
24.46
30.55

the secret for my first sub 30 avg: not getting any g perm to force a 4LLL
btw, why this always happen:


----------



## Insomnia (Jun 30, 2010)

*Average: 00:32.81*

12:	00:35.63	
11:	00:35.65	
10:	00:32.76	
9:	00:31.81	
_8:	00:26.14	_
7:	00:35.16	
6:	00:34.05	
5:	00:27.07	
_4:	00:39.27	_
3:	00:33.21	
2:	00:33.80	
1:	00:29.02	

Stopped cubing for a while but this avg is quite ok for now. Hope ill get some sub 30 averages soon


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 30, 2010)

Average: 38.25

Individual Times:
34.41 36.86 50.51:fp 34.95 48.04 (28.05) (51.11):fp 37.40 33.74 33.03 38.67 34.85

Pretty good average although those two 50's :fp.


----------



## choza244 (Jun 30, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> I'm not sure if it's too late to join or not (JUST found this thread), so is it? If it's too late to join I'll remove this post, if not I'll edit in my average later.



you can join when you want


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 30, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> I'm not sure if it's too late to join or not (JUST found this thread), so is it? If it's too late to join I'll remove this post, if not I'll edit in my average later.



It's never to late to join. You can join when ever you want you just have to average 30 or above.

EDIT: ninya'd


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 30, 2010)

choza244 said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if it's too late to join or not (JUST found this thread), so is it? If it's too late to join I'll remove this post, if not I'll edit in my average later.
> ...


whenever


----------



## choza244 (Jun 30, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> choza244 said:
> 
> 
> > SaberSlash49 said:
> ...



:fp sorry i'm not very good at english


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jun 30, 2010)

@Mr.Giggums&Choza - Thanks. I average around sub-34 so this seems ideal for me.. Do we discuss anything here or just "race" to sub-30 average and move on?


----------



## AvidCuber (Jun 30, 2010)

*28.83*

25.96, (32.63), 32.15, 31.37, (24.69), 29.21, 29.73, 27.96, 26.88, 29.58, 28.16, 27.34

I guess I just needed to warm up before it was all sub-30...I'll remember that next time lol. 

I'm surprised my break from cubing didn't make me worse...usually when I take a break I get a lot worse.


----------



## choza244 (Jun 30, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> @Mr.Giggums&Choza - Thanks. I average around sub-34 so this seems ideal for me.. Do we discuss anything here or just "race" to sub-30 average and move on?



is just to push yourself and practice every week so you can get sub 30, as i remember we didn't discuss anything here


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jun 30, 2010)

*34.19*


Statistics for 06-30-2010 13:04:38

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 34.19
Standard Deviation: 4.63
Best Time: 27.52
Worst Time: 42.42

Individual Times:
1.	34.16	
2.	36.45	
3.	42.20	
4.	30.96	
5.	29.49	
6.	31.83	
7.	36.84+	
8.	42.42	
9.	33.87	
10.	35.73	
11.	27.52	
12.	28.84	

The 2 42s raised my average..  

Otherwise a very nice average.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 30, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Statistics for 06-30-2010 13:04:38
> 
> Cubes Solved: 12/12
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...



You might want to see the first post (quoted below). You also should read the rules.



Carson said:


> The previous "Race to Sub-30" thread seems to have died, so I am starting a new one.
> 
> *How this Works*
> I will post scrambles here at least weekly. I will try to start a new round every four days, but I make no guarantees. This means that each round will vary from 4 days to 7 days. As for generating scrambles, I will use whatever scrambler I happen to have open/handy at the moment. It may be CCT, qqtimer, my mobile scrambler... you never know.
> ...


----------



## Carson (Jun 30, 2010)

choza244 said:


> SaberSlash49 said:
> 
> 
> > @Mr.Giggums&Choza - Thanks. I average around sub-34 so this seems ideal for me.. Do we discuss anything here or just "race" to sub-30 average and move on?
> ...



I had actually envisioned more discussion taking place here.... tips, videos with critiques, etc... but that hasn't happened thus far. Feel free to post anything relating to the "Quest for Sub-30 Domination"... just don't spam useless gibberish about how great your garden is doing this year or about how your Dalmatian is allergic to scented hair gel.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jun 30, 2010)

Carson said:


> choza244 said:
> 
> 
> > SaberSlash49 said:
> ...


 Yea, I keep meaning to make a video but then I keep forgetting...maybe next time...


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok I'm finally joining this..i think i might be the worst out of everyone particicpating but its ok 

Average: 43.31

(53.84), 51.46, 42.07, 50.11, (36.23), 47.72, 36.24, 38.52, 43.77, 39.92, 42.92, 40.40 

These were the first solves i did today...the first couple 50+ times show that 

EDIT: Best avg5 39.51..new pb


----------



## AngeL (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, if we want to get some discussion going, how about everyone post their breakdowns? People who are stronger in one area can help out those who are weak in that same area.

For me:

Cross: 2 seconds
F2L: 17-19 seconds
Last Layer: 12 seconds (OLL around 4 seconds, PLL around 8)


My last layer really needs work. I need to memorize more algs and improve my recognition I think. I'm really only using about 3 PLL's for 95% of my solves, even though I know close to a dozen. I've basically been focusing on nothing but my F2L for a while, and it's been giving me a good drop in times, but a better last layer could definitely put me into the solid sub-30 range. 

I think I'm gonna put the timer away for a while and focus on just learning algs and practicing recognition and execution, then come back in a couple weeks and hopefully be sub-30 by then.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

For me:
Cross: 3-4s
F2L: 17s avg
LL: 10sec

I'm focusing on F2L at the moment but it doesn't seem to be paying off well.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 1, 2010)

*33.17
*
29.95, 40.03, 34.44, 35.14, 30.56, 29.89, 36.37, 27.32, 34.65, 29.29, 36.00, 35.45


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 1, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Ok I'm finally joining this..i think i might be the worst out of everyone particicpating but its ok



The point is not to be first anyway!

Cross:4-6s 
F2L:15s
OLL:3-4s
PLL:3-7s (I rely on getting PLL cases I already know to get good times...)


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 1, 2010)

Cross: 5-8 seconds (yesiknowitsucksdonteventellme)
F2L: 12-15 seconds (I think; when I actually time sub-steps I mess up a lot so I don't really know, but a lot of the time I finish F2L around 20 seconds after the solve started, give or take)
LL: 8-10 seconds unless I forget an algorithm then it's longer <.< (3-4 seconds for 2LOLL, 4-6 for 2LPLL)

Actually what I do for PLL, since I suck at A-perms, instead of trying to improve them, I actually just set it up so there are 2 solved corners and 2 unsolved corners, then I do a T-perm and then a U-perm to solve the edges. Unless it's an actual A-perm (not just part of the 2LOLL), then I just do the A-perm alg. It's faster for me, anyway. The PLLs I know apart from the 2LPLL ones are T, Js, Rs, and Y. (I also use Y in the same way as I do T because my E-perm also sucks, unless I have a real E-perm)

And for the cross, I've been working on doing relative position, making better use of my inspection time, etc. but it doesn't really seem to be getting better...


----------



## AngeL (Jul 1, 2010)

^Do the cross with your eyes closed for a few days. I went from 8 second crosses to 2 second crosses in less than a week that way.


----------



## Carson (Jul 1, 2010)

AngeL said:


> ^Do the cross with your eyes closed for a few days. I went from 8 second crosses to 2 second crosses in less than a week that way.



I second this... and also start with solving two cross pieces with your eyes closes, then add a third, then a fourth.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 1, 2010)

@Angel (breakdown discussion)

*Cross: 2 - 5 seconds 
F2L: 15 - 22 seconds
2-Look OLL: 2 - 5 seconds
***2-LookPLL: 2 - 4 seconds*

My cross isn't the best but I can come up with good fingertrick friendly crosses so it works out nicely. My F2L is decent and I've been improving on my F2L noticeably. I've got 2-look OLL which is good for me and I've got an unorthodox PLL step..

*****I know A's, E, H, J's, T, U's, Y and Z which is 11 so I can typically do 1-look. I only use A's for their cases or G's. R's I put headlights on left and perform T, then whichever U is needed. N's I use a Y and then required U. V I use a Y and then the required U. F I put bar on left, then T+H and that covers all the PLLs. 

U = "U" PLL btw in case you get confused.

Also, when is the ideal time to start learning full PLL? I know alot of people can get around sub-22 with 4LLL but I was just curious.
If you add up the left column that would be a lucky solve. Right is a typical solve but that adds up to 36 but I average around 33 so I'm not sure where I slipped up.


----------



## Carson (Jul 1, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Also, when is the ideal time to start learning full PLL? I know alot of people can get around sub-22 with 4LLL but I was just curious.



There is no right or wrong time to learn full PLL. You really aren't changing your method, you are only integrating new things into the method you already use. I think you should begin learning full pll immediately after you have 2 look pll down. Just learn one new alg, or pair of algs, and wait until you are comfortable before adding any additional ones. For some people, this could probably be accomplished in a few days, for some weeks... or in my case, 1.5 years...


----------



## Krag (Jul 1, 2010)

*round 9*

*Avarage: 32.84*

1. 33.62
2. 29.20
3. (36.52)
4. (26.45)
5. 33.22
6. 35.46
7. 32.37
8. 33.92
9. 34.21
10. 34.94
11. 32.99
12. 28.46


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 1, 2010)

Carson said:


> AngeL said:
> 
> 
> > ^Do the cross with your eyes closed for a few days. I went from 8 second crosses to 2 second crosses in less than a week that way.
> ...



wow! nice idea! i will try it!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 2, 2010)

ok i pretty much know what i need to work on but i will post anyway

Cross: 5-8 seconds (I will try the idea of solving the cross with eyes closed..sounds promising )
F2L: 22-30 seconds (this is my main problem..i use too many fingertricks and what not when I find a pair, so i don't give myself enough lookahead time)
Last Layer: 6-9 seconds (I use 2LOLL, but know full PLL. I usually do these algorithms very quickly and am good at OLL look-ahead.)


----------



## Carson (Jul 2, 2010)

*Round Nine Results*


----------



## Carson (Jul 2, 2010)

*Round Ten
Potential Closing Time - July 06, 2010 || 08:01AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

L' B' F L2 D' U' B2 D L D F' R U2 F2 R2 D U B D L2 F D' U' R' B
D B2 F D L2 R B' F L' R B2 L' R B2 F' D U' L2 F' D' U2 F L2 R' B2
D2 U2 L' D U B' F2 U' L' R' D U2 B D' U2 L F2 L2 R D2 U2 L' D' U L
B2 D2 U2 L' U2 R2 B' R' F2 L' D' B L2 B F L R' D L' R B F D' B' R2
B2 D L2 R2 B' F2 D B2 D U' R B2 L' D R2 U2 R U B F' D F2 L2 R2 B'
B F' L2 R D2 U L' B L' R2 B L2 R2 D R D B U2 B2 U L2 R' F2 L F'
D L F' L' R2 U2 R2 B F D U2 L2 R B' F U2 L' R2 B F D2 F2 U' F' D2
D2 U' B F' U' L2 B2 D2 F' U' B' F2 D2 R2 B F L R D2 B F' L2 R' D' U'
L2 D' L' D' B2 F R2 F2 L' F D' U' L' R2 U' F U' F2 U2 L2 R B' F R' D'
D2 R' F2 R2 F' D2 U2 B2 L R2 D' L' R2 U B2 U R' D U L B U2 R' F2 U'
R B2 R' F2 D2 U2 B2 F L2 R2 F L2 R' U' B' R B2 F2 D U' L2 R' U2 F L'
B' F2 R' F' U2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 F' L F2 U F' L R2 B2 F2 L' U' F2 D' B' L2


----------



## Monarch (Jul 3, 2010)

*26.91*
---


Spoiler










 ---
24.04
26.99
26.57
39.30
26.37
29.64
28.37
24.46
29.94
27.59
23.49
25.09

Well, this is my third sub 30, and I started out with a 35 second average when this thread was created.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 3, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 27.85*

Cleared my mind=beautiful solves

(23.00), 
29.71, 
29.03, 
28.86, 
24.12, 
23.97, 
27.03, 
27.71, 
(32.22), Right before this solve my dad's phone rang. He talks REALLY REALLY loudly. Totally lost focus.
29.79, 
26.30, 
31.94

YAAAAAY! If I'm not mistaken that was my 3rd sub-30 AO12!!
Unbelievable!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 3, 2010)

Carson said:


> or in my case, 1.5 years...


That makes me feel so much better...


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 3, 2010)

*30.80*

1. 31.35 
2. 37.67 (+2)
3. 26.59 
4. 29.47 
5. 29.87 
6. 29.92 
7. 28.47 
8. (26.48) 
9. 28.88 
10. 31.67 
11. 34.13 
12. (39.61) 

it was going good until that last solve. i was planning on recording it but i forgot to start the camera.:fp


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 3, 2010)

*Average: 00:34.26* 

12:	00:29.62	
11:	00:32.85	
10:	00:36.30	
9:	00:33.40	
8:	00:31.59	
7:	00:40.28	
6:	00:35.15	
5:	00:36.06	
4:	00:33.72	
3:	00:33.99	
2:	00:33.51	
1:	00:34.71


----------



## pyro11798 (Jul 3, 2010)

Round 10
Average: 00:28.38 (Wohoo! Graduation!)

Individual Times:


12:	00:29.48	
11:	00:31.29	
10:	00:26.63	
9:	00:22.76	
8:	00:26.44	
7:	00:32.20	
6:	00:27.39	
5:	00:24.55	
4:	00:27.95	
3:	00:28.43	
2:	00:29.49	
1:	00:35.36	

Best time: 00:22.76
Worst time:00:35.36 

Yes!!! Third sub-30! Í'm off to sub-20 race! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 3, 2010)

Average: 29.61
 Time: 22.64
:fp Time: 35.34
Standard Deviation: 03.79

Individual Times:
35.34
29.77
29.45
31.16
31.86
33.09
23.22
29.08
22.64
26.88
30.50
32.33

yessss my second sub 30!!
the 35 was gperm which i did 2lpll and the 22 and 23 were non lucky!


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 3, 2010)

Avg: 27.31 OH

31.12, 26.02, 28.08, 29.43, 25.99, 29.41, 23.47, 25.89, 28.38, 22.52, 31.83, 25.31 

Comments: Practice makes perfect. =D or just sub 30. haha


----------



## EVH (Jul 4, 2010)

46.46, 43.59, 50.10, 45.87, 35.44, 38.63, 45.91, 45.07, 50.41, 35.28, 53.15, 44.71

Avg: 44.62


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 4, 2010)

pyro11798 said:


> Round 10
> Average: 00:28.38 (Wohoo! Graduation!)


Congrats!


----------



## Carson (Jul 4, 2010)

*Round 10
Average: 30.56*

33.03
39.44
24.17*
30.11*
23.68*
25.48*
29.99* 26.55 Average of 5!
32.66
30.40
33.78
40.51 - Ruined the average with this solve! 
26.53


----------



## Carson (Jul 4, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> Average: 29.61
> 
> yessss my second sub 30!!



I just realized that I entered your Round 9 time as a 39 instead of a 29. The Round 9 results will continue to be incorrect, but when Round 10 results are posted, your Round 9 time will be correct.
:fp ---> Me


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 4, 2010)

Carson said:


> ariasamie said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 29.61
> ...


Don't worry Carson. It's ok


----------



## sz35 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Average : 29.20* *GRADUATION*
*Comment: without the two +2's it would have been my best *
1. 29.03 
2. 27.50 
3. (26.62) 
4. 27.78 
5. (46.70) 
6. 32.31 
7. 27.07 
8. 26.93 
9. 31.51+ 
10. 32.42 
11. 29.10+ 
12. 28.39


----------



## pyro11798 (Jul 4, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> pyro11798 said:
> 
> 
> > Round 10
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 4, 2010)

this is ridiculous..i did so much better two days ago..

average: 38.62

42.68, 37.35, 38.72, 36.83, 38.63, 38.69, 34.66, 36.88, 42.70, 39.03, 44.69, 34.68


----------



## Valvofer (Jul 5, 2010)

*session avg: 29.95*

32.23,
33.20,
30.26,
33.93,
28.71,
30.80,
29.18,
30.70,
25.21,
28.64,
29.58,
26.19

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.21
worst time: 33.93

current avg5: 28.14 (σ = 1.43)
best avg5: 28.14 (σ = 1.43)

current avg12: 29.95 (σ = 1.88)
best avg12: 29.95 (σ = 1.88)

session avg: 29.95 (σ = 1.88)
session mean: 29.88


----------



## Insomnia (Jul 5, 2010)

*Avg: 00:30.81*

12:	00:27.95	
11:	00:33.74	
10:	00:28.13	
9:	00:32.10	
8:	00:32.52	
7:	00:31.44	
6:	00:36.22	
5:	00:32.08	
4:	00:29.64	
3:	00:29.53	
2:	00:28.55	
1:	00:30.34	

Sucky middle part :/


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 5, 2010)

*Avg 29.25*


28.06
27.16
28.15
29.27
31.53
29.40
(34.80)
30.59
24.58
(24.40)
30.13
33.61

That's two in a row all I need is one more


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 5, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 31.21*


(25.92),
30.42,
29.17,
33.45,
23.12,
29.97,
32.03,
35.71,
(37.22)  Distractions from siblings, vacuum, and cooking
34.79,
29.58,
33.94

Good I suppose but it's really hard to focus and concentrate with two other siblings using their computers in the same room. Advice anyone?


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 5, 2010)

Average: 36.39

Individual Times:
39.49 34.76 32.60 38.67 (28.82) (1:07.70) 33.95 45.72 30.57 35.12 37.83 35.19


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 6, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Advice anyone?



You have to be somewhere where there's no noise, and good lighting. 

And you don't have to record your times immediately after he posts the scrambles.... (as in wait until the opportune moment)


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 6, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 38.41 seconds*

1. 25.16 (best)
2. 42.60
3. 38.72
4. 33.52
5. 33.34
6. 35.99
7. 38.94
8. 37.41
9. 43.52
10. 43.97
11. 41.92
12. 45.80 (worst)

just got up = slow cubing speed


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 6, 2010)

Carson said:


> *Round Ten
> Potential Closing Time - July 06, 2010 || 08:01AM EST​*



I'm waiting...


----------



## Carson (Jul 6, 2010)

*Round Ten Results*


----------



## Carson (Jul 6, 2010)

*Round Eleven
Potential Closing Time - July 10, 2010 || 04:00PM EST​*
*Scrambles*

U B' U' L R' B' F' U2 B' U2 F2 L2 D U F' D' U' B' F2 L' R2 U' R D2 U'
L2 U' B' U2 F2 D U' B2 F D' U2 R' D' F D2 U R' B F2 D' U2 L R D2 R2
D2 B' F D2 U B' F L' D2 U2 R' B F2 D2 U L' R' B2 U F U2 R F D' B2
B F L R F L' R' D' B' F2 U' R' U2 L' R' B2 F2 D U' L R2 F D L2 R'
F L2 R D B' D2 R' F2 L B2 F' D' B2 F' R2 F2 D2 F U2 L' D2 U L R2 F
D' B' L R' D U B' U' B2 F' D L2 R2 B D2 U2 L U' B' F D B U' R' B
L F' D' U' L' R B2 R D' B R D2 F' D U' L B' L2 R2 B2 R' F2 D U R2
L' R2 D2 U' L R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 D U B2 F D2 L2 R2 U2
D' U' B2 U' L2 D' U F' D' L R' F' R' U2 B' U F' D2 L B R U R2 D2 U2
F2 R B' D2 U' F U' R' F' U L F D U' L2 B2 R B2 F2 L R B F2 L2 F2
D' U2 R' F' D U' B' F' D B' F' R D U R B' F2 D2 U' B' F2 D2 U' L' R2
F' R' U2 R' D' U' B F D U' B D2 U2 L2 R B2 D R2 D2 U' F' U F2 U' F'


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Round 11*
Average: 29.35 sec.

 Time: 24.66
:fp Time: DNF
Standard Deviation: 03.31

Individual Times:
1) 35.45
2) 31.68
3) 29.12
4) 24.66
5) 24.69
6) 31.47
7) 32.62
8) DNF
9) 29.81
10) 27.30
11) 28.29
12) 27.80

yeah!!!
Graduation!
I should really appreciate Carson.
This thread really encouraged me to go for sub 30.
I am going to start to memorize full OLL in the next week.
My suggestions:
Do advanced F2l
don't use 100% of your fingers' speed in f2l. use 80% so that you can see the colors and look ahead better. (I got this from a post by chris hardwick)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 6, 2010)

*Avg 27.48*


30.72
30.02
(31.09)
26.94
28.90
25.30
(23.36)
26.59
25.77
28.84
23.96
27.72

Started off ugly but finished nicely and Guess what, I graduated on my birthday!!! hopefully i'll be back to this thread soon OH although my avg is about 50s so it'll probably be a while before I get there


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!

*AVG: 29.12*:fp

25.11, 33.70, 29.79, 26.87, 26.42, (38.95):confused:, 32.21, 29.51, 30.68, 34.52, 22.36, (19.55)


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 6, 2010)

Done One Handed
1.30.02
2.32.53
3.33.53
4.32.97
5.34.75
6.(34.96)
7.34.19
8.33.44
9.27.93
10.26.30
11.(25.61)
12.29.00
Average= 31.25


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 6, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG
OMG OMG OMG

PB PB PB PB PB

avg12: 34.71

33.14, 36.72, 37.04, 36.55, 33.18, (25.96 PB!!), 35.93, 31.76, (38.11), 35.21, 30.86, 36.74 

  

EDIT: Best avg5: 33.62 also PB!! all 3 times added to my sig


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 6, 2010)

*Average: 00:33.62
*
12:	00:32.45	
11:	00:28.87
10:	00:36.24	
9:	00:30.34	
*8:	00:28.69* 
7:	00:39.50	
6:	00:34.40	
5:	00:30.53	
4:	00:35.67	
3:	00:36.03	
*2:	00:43.03	* 
1:	00:32.17


----------



## EVH (Jul 7, 2010)

Round 11 44.30

49.76, 
35.39, 
43.20, 
53.50, 
47.76, 
45.70, 
39.51, 
47.27, 
29.20, (PLL Skip) I'm going to reconstruct these later but for now I have gtg.
37.32, (PLL Skip)
43.63, 
53.59


----------



## pyro11798 (Jul 7, 2010)

Even though I'm graduating from here, I would still like to come here and answer any questions if anyone of you needs help. I think I won't be joining the Sub-20.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Average: 33.15*

Statistics for 07-07-2010 11:28:05

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 33.15
Standard Deviation: 4.84
Best Time: 23.11 
Worst Time: 42.12
Individual Times:
1.	39.36	
2.	34.07	
3.	33.95	
4.	32.65	
5.	26.57	
6.	31.07
7.	35.03	
8.	34.66	
9.	30.91	
10.	23.11  
11.	34.34	
12.	42.12


----------



## choza244 (Jul 7, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> don't use 100% of your fingers' speed in f2l. use 80% so that you can see the colors and look ahead better. (I got this from a post by chris hardwick)



That is the best way to improve, i also did it like that and my times went sub 30 almost instantly, now i average 25


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2010)

choza244 said:


> ariasamie said:
> 
> 
> > don't use 100% of your fingers' speed in f2l. use 80% so that you can see the colors and look ahead better. (I got this from a post by chris hardwick)
> ...



I greatly appreciate all of Chris's advice, including this, but I should point out that it doesn't work that way for everyone. When I use 80% of my speed in F2L, my solves are, well, 80% as fast as when I use 100% of my speed. (Actually, probably more like 90%.) My lookahead simply doesn't improve when I slow down. I don't know if that means my lookahead is really good or it's really bad (probably the latter), but either way, it just doesn't improve for me at all when I slow down.

For me, closing my eyes while solving each step (to train me not to watch the pieces while solving them) has really helped.


----------



## michaelwang96 (Jul 7, 2010)

Average: 35.45
Statistics for 07-07-2010 11:34:27 (PDT)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 35.45
Best Time: 28.38
Worst Time: 39.38
Individual Times:
1. 38.06
2. 33.43
3. 34.59
4. 37.02
5. 28.38
6. 39.38
7. 36.4
8. 39.15
9. 29.63
10. 38.33
11. 34.84
12. 36.18


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 8, 2010)

*Average: 33.99*
Best: 28.00
Worst: 42.99
1. 33.07
2. 35.82
3. 28.00
4. 30.54
5. 34.94
6. 31.38
7. 42.99
8. 28.70
9. 38.10
10. 28.33
11. 36.79
12. 39.24


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 8, 2010)

pyro11798 said:


> I think I won't be joining the Sub-20.



I'm curious, why not?


----------



## pyro11798 (Jul 8, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> pyro11798 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I won't be joining the Sub-20.
> ...



Hehe, kinda lazy =D

I think sub-30 is enough to impress my classmates in school =P


----------



## Krag (Jul 8, 2010)

*Round 11*

*Avg: 29.86*
FINALLY!!!


1. 29.34
2. 29.02
3. (35.39)
4. (24.80)
5. 31.06
6. 29.79
7. 31.79
8. 27.18
9. 30.15
10. 31.87
11. 28.45
12. 29.95


----------



## RaresB (Jul 8, 2010)

round 11 i am new to this thread so hi

A*VERAGE 31.771*

1. 31.359
2. (37.061) i only know about half of plls and this was a recently learned one that i have difficulties with so i took me a long time
3. (28.946)
4. 35.002 pll again same as 2 above
5. 30.457
6. 31.546
7. 29.862 
8. 34.430 bad cross 
9. 34.620 pll same as number 2
10. 31.841
11. 30.053
12. 29.592

yea i could of done much better but anyway


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 8, 2010)

*AVERAGE = 36.02*

31.57
30.88
39.32
44.30
39.01
28.87 
39.63
34.67
40.03 :fp
35.86
33.12
34.95

warm up in morning + awesome new jsk clone = faster cuber


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> When I use 80% of my speed in F2L, my solves are, well, 80% as fast as when I use 100% of my speed. (Actually, probably more like 90%.) My lookahead simply doesn't improve when I slow down. I don't know if that means my lookahead is really good or it's really bad (probably the latter), but either way, it just doesn't improve for me at all when I slow down.
> 
> For me, closing my eyes while solving each step (to train me not to watch the pieces while solving them) has really helped.



Mike, I think you make some good points here. I'm guessing that perhaps you are the kind of speedsolver where the fast-and-choppy approach would be a better goal to shoot for. One of the things that stands out about watching Macky solve in person to me, is that he does have pauses between pairs and steps. However, those pauses are not that long, and his turning speed is ridiculously fast which makes up for it. Sort of like Daniel Beyer as well 

One thing that works very well for me, and I'm directing this to anyone reading this not just you personally, is to not so much *think* about looking ahead, but to just go a bit slower so that my brain does it for me. I don't know if that even makes any sense, but that's how I feel. On really good averages for me, I feel like I get my turning pace juuuuust right so that the pairs present themselves to me, I don't go looking for them. I don't feel as if I am actively trying hard to look ahead, but it's as if the pairs just jump out at me.

Dan Knights would strongly disagree with this, he always advocated to really actively try very hard on every solve to look ahead. I've found that actually trying to look ahead stresses me out too much, and my solve time suffers. If I don't try very hard at all to look ahead, but focus on finding the right pace for doing so, then the pairs just present themselves to me. I don't know of any other way to describe it, but it is how my best solves feel in mid-solve.

Chris


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 8, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > When I use 80% of my speed in F2L, my solves are, well, 80% as fast as when I use 100% of my speed. (Actually, probably more like 90%.) My lookahead simply doesn't improve when I slow down. I don't know if that means my lookahead is really good or it's really bad (probably the latter), but either way, it just doesn't improve for me at all when I slow down.
> ...



wow! I'm amazed that you two, Mike & Chris, also check out these threads!
we should be happy that we have such helpful people in this forum, helping us improving!

I will try Mike's method. (closed eyes)

and Chris, about your second & third paragraph, I completely understand and feel what you say. Because I am experiencing these problems right now!
maybe I should both use 80% percent of my speed, and not pay attention to looking ahead!


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 8, 2010)

Average: 34.36

34.44 31.45 38.45 (41.24) (30.62) 37.29 37.64 32.02 31.61 32.71 34.89 33.10


----------



## Carson (Jul 9, 2010)

*Round 11
Average: 32.15*


36.20
37.96
47.04 - Screwed up a PLL
31.49
32.79
33.17
26.66
32.10
31.66
28.61
28.58
28.96

If I could get one average of 12 without a bunch of screw ups, I would probably be sub-30. Had multiple messed-up crosses, a messed up PLL, a couple bad f2l pairs... the list just goes on-and-on. At least the last few solves made up for some of it.


----------



## msoc14 (Jul 9, 2010)

[size=+2]*Average: 33.00!!*[/size]

1. 33.31
2. 32.95
3. 35.01
4. 29.82
5. 28.31 low
6. 35.54
7. 31.08
8. 30.07
9. 34.36
10. 37.26 high
11. 33.62
12. 34.27

yay way more consistant this time!! Even after missing last weeks, this one felt good!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow. In my terms that is _very_ consistent!


----------



## msoc14 (Jul 9, 2010)

I know it was crazy haha usually i have a couple of 40s in there but I guess tonight was just one of those nights where things were on for me!


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jul 9, 2010)

missed round ten...
Round eleven :
*avg12:34.47 * best:28.67 worst:39.82 std:5.8%

30.52, 
37.67, 
34.20, 
37.02, 
33.82, 
36.22, 
28.67, 
34.39, 
34.63, 
32.73, 
39.82


----------



## Carson (Jul 9, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> One thing that works very well for me, and I'm directing this to anyone reading this not just you personally, is to not so much *think* about looking ahead, but to just go a bit slower so that my brain does it for me. I don't know if that even makes any sense, but that's how I feel. On really good averages for me, I feel like I get my turning pace juuuuust right so that the pairs present themselves to me, I don't go looking for them. I don't feel as if I am actively trying hard to look ahead, but it's as if the pairs just jump out at me.
> 
> Dan Knights would strongly disagree with this, he always advocated to really actively try very hard on every solve to look ahead. I've found that actually trying to look ahead stresses me out too much, and my solve time suffers. If I don't try very hard at all to look ahead, but focus on finding the right pace for doing so, then the pairs just present themselves to me. I don't know of any other way to describe it, but it is how my best solves feel in mid-solve.
> 
> Chris



I can see the value of each of these approaches. I think one thing that many people do not realize, is that it is ok to practice "differently" than you would typically solve. Like you, I tend to get better times when I am not actively searching for f2l pairs, but instead when I am simply being "attentive" and waiting for them to present themselves to me. I often practice differently however, and give "mental priority" to searching for pairs. These practice solves are pretty rough and usually have horrible times, but then when I go back to my "regular" way of solving, the pairs seem to jump out at me much more clearly.

One practice technique that I am experimenting with is a rollercoaster approach to speed. I begin using ~50-60% turnspeed, and then gradually increase to near 100%, then gradually return to the speed at which I began. It takes me roughly 10-12 solves to go from the slowest to fastest turnspeed. I typically see my slowest times at the beginning at the end of the cycle of 12, with my fastest being around the 9th-10th solve on the way up, and the 3rd to 4th on the way down. I don't have any hard evidence, as I have only recently started with this, but I would hypothesis that over time, I will see my fastest solves migrating toward the instances of me using my fastest turnspeed.


----------



## Insomnia (Jul 9, 2010)

*Avg: 00:29.50*

12:	00:28.18	
11:	00:34.55	
10:	00:31.12	
9:	00:27.61	
8:	00:29.27	
7:	00:30.24	
6:	00:24.93	
5:	00:35.05	
4:	00:30.31	
3:	00:29.54	
2:	00:24.86	
1:	00:29.24	

First sub 30


----------



## msoc14 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah I like the tip on practicing the cross blindfolded. I'm still pretty slow doing it blindfolded but I can now look at the cube and remember where to pieces are and then complete the cross. At first I didn't think it was helping me but seeing this week's results, I think it did. It made my f2l faster and I didn't feel like I had long pauses searching for pieces.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 9, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> and Chris, about your second & third paragraph, I completely understand and feel what you say. Because I am experiencing these problems right now!
> maybe I should both use 80% percent of my speed, and not pay attention to looking ahead!



I would say just to try it and see if it helps. Like Mike said though, this strategy will probably not work for everybody. The other common approach is to just turn REALLY quickly for each pair, but minimize the pauses between pairs. I don't know how to make this approach fast, as personally the go slower approach works better for me. But the fast-and-choppy method is certainly also very fast.



Carson said:


> One practice technique that I am experimenting with is a rollercoaster approach to speed. I begin using ~50-60% turnspeed, and then gradually increase to near 100%, then gradually return to the speed at which I began. It takes me roughly 10-12 solves to go from the slowest to fastest turnspeed. I typically see my slowest times at the beginning at the end of the cycle of 12, with my fastest being around the 9th-10th solve on the way up, and the 3rd to 4th on the way down. I don't have any hard evidence, as I have only recently started with this, but I would hypothesis that over time, I will see my fastest solves migrating toward the instances of me using my fastest turnspeed.



Wow, that's a really cool practice technique! I'll have to try that! I completely agree with starting at 50%-60% turnspeed. Andrew Kang recommends this as well.

One thing to keep in mind that is very important: all the really fast people (sub-13) recommend to accelerate during F2L on any given solve. So, for exmaple you do the cross at maybe 60%-70% speed. 1st pair at 75% speed, 2nd pair at 80%, 3rd at 90% and 4th pair at 100% speed. Then for OLL you do maybe 90%-95% speed to avoid lockups and PLL at pretty much 100% speed. This is a scheme that I have heard people mention (or at least roughly this, don't shoot for exactness to those numbers). I try to do the accelerating thing during F2L, and that helps me also.

Again, I know this is a weird mix of a lot of different approaches, but it seems that F2L really is about doing what works for you.

Chris


----------



## Little_Cuber (Jul 9, 2010)

*Average: 34.50 seconds*
Individual Times:
33.91
38.23
30.61
32.69
38.00
(29.41)
30.70
34.26
32.38
(38.50)
36.20
38.00


----------



## MEn (Jul 10, 2010)

*AVG: 28.89*

12: 00:26.64
11: 00:31.83
10: 00:30.79
9: 00:25.50
8: 00:24.36
7: (00:21.12)
6: 00:27.87
5: 00:27.00
4: 00:32.54
3: 00:30.44
2: 00:34.18
1: (00:34.39)

Woah, I'm already sub 30?


----------



## Midehv (Jul 10, 2010)

AVG: 31.31

30.05
33.23
(26.24)
31.48
34.02
33.38
29.86
29.38
31.14
(36.03)
29.14
31.47

Bleh... Something just didn't feel right as I was solving. I just sorta felt... off. Oh well.


----------



## Carson (Jul 10, 2010)

*Round Eleven Results*


----------



## Carson (Jul 10, 2010)

*Round Twelve*​*Potential Closing Time - July 14, 2010 || 8:00AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

D' L' D2 R2 U2 L D U' L2 U L' B' L R' F' R U F2 D U2 R D' U2 L2 R
F U' L R' B F' D' U2 B' R2 B F L F' L2 U' B F U2 L2 F' U2 B F D'
U2 R2 U L' U' L2 F2 L R' F2 R2 B2 R B2 R F2 L' R2 B F U B2 D2 L2 R2
F' L' U2 L U' L R B2 D' L2 R U2 B' D' F' D2 F' D' L' R2 B F' L R' U'
D' B2 R' B D U B2 F2 L R' F D U L' F2 L D' U' F D F D U2 B' U
D2 U2 F2 D' B L' R' U' B' F U R2 B' D2 B' F R2 U B F D L B2 U' F'
D' U F2 D2 F' L R D2 B L' D2 F' U L2 B R' F' R D' U' L B2 L R2 U
D' U' B F2 D U' L2 R' D F L2 R D' B D L' D2 L U F2 D2 R2 B2 L' R
D L2 F' L' F2 U' L' R' B2 F D2 U L2 R B2 F' U B R D2 U2 B D U2 L2
D2 U' B F2 L R2 B' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U F' L' R D F2 L2 B' F L B2 U' B
U' B2 R D U' L' U R B2 U R2 B2 F L' R' D2 U' L2 R D U' F U2 F' U
D2 F2 L' B' D' R' D' R2 D' L2 R2 D U' F2 L F U' L2 R' D' U2 B2 L' R2 F


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 10, 2010)

*Round 12*
*Average: 00:32.56*

12:	00:30.44	
11:	00:34.67	
10:	00:34.46	
9:	00:34.81	
8:	00:31.63	
*7:	00:40.68	*
6:	00:37.22	
5:	00:25.43
4:	00:31.31	
*3:	00:25.14* 
2:	00:32.80	
1:	00:32.17	

Had a few very good and a few very bad


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Average= 37.45*
Done One Handed
1.36.58
2.38.72
3.38.18
4.35.13
5.39.83
6.39.05
7.42.15
8.39.68
9.35.90
10.36.65
11.37.83
12.29.80


----------



## Carson (Jul 11, 2010)

Carson said:


> *Rules*
> 
> Follow all WCA guidelines for scrambling/solving/etc when possible.
> If there is a timer malfunction or some other valid reason for throwing out a specific scramble, redo the solve but perform the scramble twice.
> ...





Carson said:


> *Example results post*
> 
> *29.99*



*Two quick notes:*

A lot of the "newer" participants are not putting their results in the correct format (see above). Putting the results together goes much quicker if I don't have to "dig" through each post to find the average. PLEASE DO THIS!
See the above addition to the rules about expiration of results. If this does not make sense to you, just ask. This will not apply to most of you, but be familiar with it anyway.


----------



## Carson (Jul 11, 2010)

*Round 12*
*Average: 33.10*



34.64
31.04
25.69
29.34
28.67
33.88
32.76
38.98
34.37
33.85
41.59
33.48

Not happy about this one... had some major screwups.


----------



## MEn (Jul 11, 2010)

*AVG: 34.27*

1. 37.95
2. (27.14)
3. (46.44)
4. 32.66
5. 32.55
6. 33.80
7. 33.23
8. 28.25
9. 31.55
10. 33.78
11. 34.06
12. 39.80

Very bad OLL mess up and slow F2L this time around.


----------



## cardsNcubes (Jul 11, 2010)

First ever round in one of these things. Not too shabby.

Round 12
*Average: 27.25*

Individual Times:
1.	(22.46)
2.	29.56
3.	30.89	
4.	26.19
5.	27.25	
6.	25.93
7.	(31.00)
8.	24.23	
9.	24.98	
10.	30.01	
11.	27.61
12.	25.90

Only 3 sup-30s and only one of those was 31. Good start.


----------



## Carson (Jul 11, 2010)

Finally!!! My first ever Sub-30 AO12. It wasn't for this contest, it was just practice, and it was a rolling average, but still... it is my first. Here are the times from the session. The times with asterisks are included in the Sub-30 AO12. There are 13 of those times because I held the average for an additional solve after attaining it. The times to the right are the average after that solve. 

31.33
37.22
33.56
40.35
28.59
33.14
30.27
32.03*
31.69*
26.84*
31.02*
31.45* --- 32.03
26.74* --- 31.58
26.29* --- 30.53
33.97* --- 30.57
30.15* --- 30.19
35.39* --- 30.73
25.90* --- 30.04
29.51* --- 29.97
31.03* --- 29.87
34.48 ---- 30.15


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 11, 2010)

Yay Carson! Too bad it wasn't for the race!

I like the addition to the rules! You can _really_ improve with 10 weeks of practice. The "graduation" would hold no real merit if you skip that many weeks in between.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Average: DNF*

Best Time: 21.87
Worst Time: 33.63

1.	DNF	
*2.	21.87	* Non-lucky PB!! YES. 
3.	29.74	
4.	29.61	
5.	25.86	
6.	DNF	
*7.	22.83	* So close..
8.	33.63	
9.	27.31	
10.	27.12	
11.	30.97	
12.	25.11	

GRR.. Those DNFs....  
Otherwise, this would have been the prime of my cubing and as Chris Hardwick said, it really was as if the pair presented themselves to me like, "HERE WE ARE" and the pairs would look really bright and stand out compared to the LL pieces.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 11, 2010)

2 DNFs = DNF average.


----------



## Carson (Jul 11, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> 2 DNFs = DNF average.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Avg: 28.77 OH

32.41, 28.52, 30.73, 34.05, 30.65, 31.84, 18.33, 28.67, 26.99, 26.46, 28.07, 23.37

Comments: I haven't been here all week was at camp. so at least my times didn't get rusty..ish


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Average: 25.94*

27.32, 
27.03, 
(20.56), 
27.36, 
27.47, 
23.20, 
23.50, 
26.40, 
23.92, 
(28.02+), 
28.40, 
25.17

0.07 seconds from PB! I don't think I'm going to post times here anymore.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 11, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> 2 DNFs = DNF average.





Carson said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > 2 DNFs = DNF average.



I didn't know that... That explains why gqtimer kept showing my session averages as being DNF. 
What section is that in on the WCA regulations?


----------



## Carson (Jul 11, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > 2 DNFs = DNF average.
> ...



9f9) In 'Average of 5' rounds one DNF or DNS is counted as the worst result, with more than one DNF and/or DNS the average is DNF.


----------



## msoc14 (Jul 12, 2010)

[size=+2]*Average: 28.39!! yay!!!*[/size]

1. 28.69
2. 33.04 high
3. 24.63
4. 28.24
5. 22.24 low
6. 29.86
7. 26.43
8. 24.31
9. 32.58
10. 30.52
11. 31.65
12. 27.03

woooooow don't really know how I managed to do this and improve by THIS much in one round!? I just got an A5 and have been playing/practicing with it A LOT though. I am soo excited and also confused though haha I guess it just clicked for me but I am still so shocked!!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 12, 2010)

Carson said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...




NO!!!! :fp


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Carson said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Chapuunka said:
> ...


Thank you thank you thank you! That section is new to me for some reason.

edit: It doesn't mention anything about an AO12............


----------



## cardsNcubes (Jul 12, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you! That section is new to me for some reason.
> 
> edit: It doesn't mention anything about an AO12............



An average of 5 is part of the average of 12. Therefore the average of 12 is also a DNF.


----------



## Carson (Jul 12, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> It doesn't mention anything about an AO12............



That's because there are no averages of 12 in competition.

The other issue is simple math. If you throw out the slowest and fastest solves, and you have more than one DNF... what do you do with the 2nd DNF? There is no way to calculate that...


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 12, 2010)

*Sub-30 AO 12*

*Average: 30.53 sec.*
Individual Times: 
34.50,
30.61, 
32.18, 
35.34, 
32.57, 
31.01, 
25.48, 
28.57, 
(DNF), 
29.15, 
25.92,
(22.78)


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Carson said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't mention anything about an AO12............
> ...


 Oh, right. That's a good point because it says that a DNF or a DNS is considered the worst time.


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 12, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 35.52*

35.57
40.01 :fp
42.69 :fp
29.77 
31.71
36.11
38.05
42.99 :fp
30.14
38.98 :fp
32.24
28.02


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 12, 2010)

3x3 OH

Statistics for 07-12-2010 21:08:18

*Average: 31.16*
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 26.10
Worst Time: 40.19
Individual Times:
1.	30.79	
2.	33.00	
3.	32.37	
4.	33.05	
5.	30.77	
6.	30.39	
7.	28.78	
8.	33.47	
9.	30.51	
10.	28.45	
11.	(40.19)	
12.	(26.10)


I forgot to post the other rounds but I did 2 sub 30 average's of 12.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 12, 2010)

29.61

1. (23.29) 
2. 34.60 
3. 25.84 
4. 29.81 
5. (35.95) 
6. 31.07 
7. 30.72 
8. 26.94 
9. 29.96 
10. 29.54+ 
11. 30.95 
12. 26.65


----------



## Midehv (Jul 13, 2010)

*Average: 35.09*

30.80
44.52
39.05
32.83
30.59
35.83
34.05
43.97
39.16
22.48 :confused:
35.55
29.09

So I decided to knock out round 12 even though I was drinking tonight. I figure what the hell, it's not like I've posted a sub 30 yet and am close to graduating. Not to mention, even if I posted two previous sub 30's, I'm such a nervous cuber, I'm sure I would fudge it. I swear I actually cube faster when I know the timer is not running. Of course I have no times to substantiate this claim. As it turns out, there are no times to post when there are no times. Anyhoo, bad round for me for sure. Cept that 22. A second off my PB.


----------



## Kostas1601 (Jul 13, 2010)

*avg12: 31.45*

46.25,
26.02, 
34.42, 
33.87, 
28.79, 
31.49, 
25.73, 
27.39, 
35.75, 
36.80, 
30.87, 
29.07

most sub 30 solves in one average ever done  getting there!!! slowly but surely!!!


----------



## adfoote (Jul 13, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 30.70*
28.21
27.02
30.55
26.38
30.15
31.55
37.79
32.15
26.55
30.35
34.98
35.51

Just barely sup-30. ive been getting alot of these avgs between 30 and 31 lately


----------



## hatter (Jul 14, 2010)

*27.44*


23.47	
30.69	
25.03	
25.02
32.38	
32.13	
27.80
33.38	
19.90	 
30.44	
23.46	
25.55


----------



## Carson (Jul 14, 2010)

*Round Twelve Results*


----------



## Carson (Jul 14, 2010)

*Round Thirteen*​*Potential Closing Time - July 19, 2010 || 8:00AM EST​*Giving everyone an extra day on this round. I have a very busy weekend, so it will likely be Monday before I have the time to tally results/post next scrambles.​
*Scrambles*

R F' L' B2 D2 U L2 U2 L2 R F2 U2 B2 F' L' R B' F2 L U2 B F' R U R2
B' F' U L' R F2 L R2 D2 U' B2 F L2 R' D' U L' B' F2 L R D2 U2 L' B2
R2 F2 U2 L F2 L B' F L' D B F L' R2 B2 R' B R' B2 D B F2 D' U2 F2
B2 F' L2 R F' L' U R2 B D U F2 D' R2 F R2 B' F' L R2 D2 L2 U' R' B'
D U2 L B' L2 B2 U R' F D' L2 R D2 U L R B' U2 F L R U L2 R2 U2
R D2 U2 B2 U' B2 F' D2 L' R2 B' L' R D' U R D2 R B F' U B2 F L' R'
L R' B2 F2 U L2 F L R2 D U' F2 L' B2 L' R2 B' F2 L' B' F2 L R F2 R
B' D B' L' R' U' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' F' D' U R' U2 B2 F R B2 L R2 B2 F
L' R2 U F2 U' L' R' B' D2 U L U R' B2 L' D' F' D' U2 R D2 U' B2 F2 R2
B' F' D U B2 F' L D' U B' F2 L2 R B2 R B' U L' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 D' U'
R U2 F R2 D' R' F' L D' U2 L2 R B2 F D' U2 L2 R' U' L' D2 B2 L' U F2
D2 U L2 R B F2 D' U F D F L F' L' D' L' R2 D2 L D' B' R' F R2 U2


----------



## Carson (Jul 14, 2010)

*Round 13*
*Average: 34.13*

32.65
34.48
32.59
32.57
25.04
38.52
32.49
40.45
33.96
32.88
41.60
30.69

This is MUCH better than I expected. I converted to "cross-on-bottom" two days ago, and now every solve seems like a calculus problem since I had never used cross on bottom before. I also learned a few more OLL's and am trying to integrate those into my solves. My times have been all over the place the last two days, so I am incredibly happy with this average. 

My f2l feels much better using cross on bottom, so when I can get my cross back under control, I think I will be much faster.


----------



## cardsNcubes (Jul 14, 2010)

Round 13
*Average: 25.24*

Individual Times:
24.92
24.59
(30.34) Total Fail on left block
(18.88) Saw everything, good look-ahead
25.79
25.06
24.12
26.31
27.54
20.56
27.45
26.01

Comment: another Sub30. I need to learn my COLL sets soon.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 14, 2010)

*35.01*
37.81
37.18
38.63
30.97
32.71
34.83
28.59
41.19
30.77
41.65
32.56
33.41
Notes: I'm already using Roux.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2010)

sorry I'm stopping this for awhile, i am stopping with the timer on 3x3 completely for a couple weeks at least


----------



## hatter (Jul 15, 2010)

*28.24*

25.59 
29.50 
27.19
29.58	
32.50	
25.05	
26.02	
29.71	
28.28	
27.83	
24.80	
38.83


----------



## souljahsu (Jul 15, 2010)

*AVERAGE = 29.90*

30.89
35.45 :confused:
23.73
25.83
35.76 
31.18
31.77
33.16
29.96
28.14
30.22
22.67  new PB!!!

practice makes perfect


----------



## chickenfly34 (Jul 15, 2010)

AVERAGE: 31.34


24.76
28.27	
32.01
33.71
34.79
30.47
30.27
31.54
34.42
30.30
36.09
29.40

After 2 week don't solve the rubik cube.


----------



## Kurbitur (Jul 15, 2010)

32.09 :/ 

(was hoping for sub 32 avg of 12)

1. 35.46,
2. 37.44,
3. 33.76, 
4. 19.57,( NEW PB =)
5. 32.67, 
6. 34.70, 
7. 26.78,
8. 32.15,
9. 27.96, 
10. 34.52, 
11. 35.54,
12. 27.37


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 16, 2010)

*32.18*
Best: 25.83
Worst: 37.08
1. 34.46
2. 36.10
3. 37.08
4. 25.83
5. 28.73
6. 34.16
7. 29.06
8. 36.24
9. 28.02
10. 36.55
11. 28.50
12. 29.94

Beat my record by 1.81 seconds even though I had many fail solves.  It's been a good week.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 16, 2010)

*Round 13*

*Average: 31.65*

30.72, 30.98, 28.87, 31.77, 35.46, 32.55, 32.96, 30.12, 34.21, 29.89, 31.34, 32.00


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've decided I need a break from cubing as it's getting very stressful and annoying, so I'll be back here in a week or so. I'm hoping I can relax a bit, but I'll still do a few solves here and there.

Also, dabmasta, your avatar is awesome.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 16, 2010)

SaberSlash49 said:


> I've decided I need a break from cubing as it's getting very stressful and annoying, so I'll be back here in a week or so. I'm hoping I can relax a bit, but I'll still do a few solves here and there.
> 
> Also, dabmasta, your avatar is awesome.



Thanks!

It's always good to take a break. Come back soon!


----------



## michaelwang96 (Jul 16, 2010)

*30.29*
Best: 24.27
Worst: 34.93
1. 31.31
2. 30.55
3. 26.11
4. 31.93
5. 27.43
6. 31.56
7. 34.00
8. 34.93
9. 33.56
10. 26.38
11. 24.27
12. 31.41

How close can you get!  Still, I've improved by a few seconds off the previous week.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 17, 2010)

Spoiler






Carson said:


> *Round Twelve Results*






How come my times didn't get included?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 18, 2010)

You are on the graduates list for OH. If you graduated you aren't listed on the results anymore.


----------



## msoc14 (Jul 19, 2010)

[size=+2]*Average: 31.09*[/size]

1. 27.93
2. 32.24
3. 35.80
4. 37.19 high
5. 30.30
6. 27.20 low
7. 29.22
8. 34.14
9. 31.56
10. 29.56
11. 29.44
12. 30.72

Not sub 30 this week but I'll keep practicing!! Got my GuHong so trying to get used to it! Maybe my mind was distracted because I saw Inception tonight... craziest, most epic movie I have seen in i don't know how long.. maybe ever. My mind is still boggled haha


----------



## Insomnia (Jul 19, 2010)

*Avg: 00:29.47*

12:	00:28.80	
11:	00:28.16	
10:	00:35.20	
9:	00:31.56	
8:	00:25.22	
7:	00:29.99	
6:	00:31.92	
5:	00:26.02	
4:	00:25.34	
3:	00:27.26	
2:	00:32.66	
1:	00:32.96	

Damn missed last round


----------



## Carson (Jul 19, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> You are on the graduates list for OH. If you graduated you aren't listed on the results anymore.



^^What he said^^

Graduates are welcomed to continue participating and posting times, however those times will not make it into the results.


----------



## Carson (Jul 19, 2010)

*Round Thirteen Results*








I have to admit that I am slightly disheartened by the number of participants for this past round. With only 11 people (other than myself) participating, and two of those people on the cusp of graduating, I may have to make some changes to the thread.

To encourage more participation per round, I am considering extending the round from ~4 days to 7. Does anyone have any input on this?


----------



## Carson (Jul 19, 2010)

*Round Fourteen*​*Potential Closing Time - July 23, 2010 || 8:00AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

L R B2 F2 R' D U2 L2 R B' D' B' F2 L R' D U F' L' R2 F2 D' U B' R
B' F L D' L' F2 U B2 D L' R2 B F2 D2 R' D L R' F2 D U2 B F' L2 F'
F2 R2 U' L' B F' L2 R2 D U2 B F' D' U2 L2 R' B' F R2 B L' R F2 D2 B2
B' D' U B2 F2 D L2 R U2 B2 F2 R' D' L2 B F D2 U2 B F' D2 U' L R F
U' F R2 F U2 F2 D' U B R F' D B2 F2 U L R2 B' L R2 U' L D' U F'
B F2 D' U B2 F' D2 U2 B2 L' B' F' L B F L B' F' D2 B' F R' U L R
D' L U L2 R2 D' L R' D2 U F2 R D U' L R B' D2 B2 D' F' L R F U2
R2 B2 U2 L2 U L B' F' L2 U L R' F2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 F R B' F D2 U' B
B' D2 U' B L2 R' B' F' L2 U2 L B D' F' L R' F' R' F' R2 D' F' R D2 R2
D' L2 U2 B' F' L R D' R2 F' U2 L' R U F D2 L D' L' F2 L' F2 R F U'
D' F U2 L' R B' D' L2 D' U' L R2 D2 L2 R D2 U' B2 F D U' L U L2 R2
U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L R2 B' D' F L' R U2 L2 F R2 B F' U B2 F2 L' B'


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 19, 2010)

Average: 37.40

Individual Times:
31.79 (43.79) 37.38 (30.41) 38.83 42.92 38.82 37.25 40.07 36.81 39.15 30.98

Sorry I haven't been participating I missed the last two rounds because I was at camp.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 19, 2010)

Carson said:


> *Round Thirteen Results*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why am I not on the list??? I posted my results for round 13


----------



## Mewrius (Jul 19, 2010)

Average: 00:36.26

12:	00:35.37	
11:	00:36.46	
10:	00:39.81	
9:	00:33.41	
8:	00:41.18	
7:	00:34.98	
6:	00:32.63	
5:	00:42.64	
4:	00:37.88	
3:	00:30.12	
2:	00:30.56	
1:	00:40.34


----------



## Carson (Jul 19, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> Why am I not on the list??? I posted my results for round 13



My bad, it is fixed now. I have a terrible tendency to overlook times...

You may have to refresh the page for the correct image to appear.


----------



## Carson (Jul 19, 2010)

Round 14
Average: 34.91

48.43 - Messed up the cross + wrong OLL + wrong PLL = Fail
25.19
27.77
36.32
38.46
29.32
33.77
32.81
34.81
35.07
32.30
58.32 - Messed up the OLL, popped an edge while fixing it, then realized I reinserted it wrong, then popped it again while doing PLL.

I am really struggling now that I have switched to constructing the cross on the bottom of the cube. I am sure this will eventually help me, but for now it is very difficult. I basically have no look ahead from cross to f2l because I am struggling just to keep up with the cross pieces. I have actually done averages of 12 in the mid-40's the last couple days, so I was quite relieved with this one.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 19, 2010)

*Round 14*

*Average: 31.97*

33.21, 33.72, 29.99, 29.78, 30.55, 35.00, 31.68, 31.54, 32.05, 33.32, 33.86, 29.29


And Carson, about the participation problem. You can't force people to participate, but I know that it must be a bit frustrating to see such a low number. It is a good idea to extend the deadline, giving more people a chance to participate. Sh*t happens friend.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 19, 2010)

msoc14 said:


> Got my GuHong so trying to get used to it!




How are you liking the GuHong?


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 19, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> msoc14 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my GuHong so trying to get used to it!
> ...


 GuHong is okay imo, it's not great and it's not horrible. You just have to get used to the speed and you have to kind of learn how to be a more accurate turner. But the corner cutting is amazing.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Jul 19, 2010)

Average: 27.75

23.07
28.19
28.04
32.20
29.44
24.92
29.42
DNF
27.81
27.92
25.15
29.11

Skip pll on scramble 1.


----------



## radmin (Jul 20, 2010)

*Average 41.15	*
1	43.11
2	46.56
3	36.73
4	33.92
5	37.31
6	39.17
7	44.51
8	37.65
9	(27.54)
10	(52.14)
11	51.45
12	41.08

shameful


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 20, 2010)

Carson said:


> TheCubeElite said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I not on the list??? I posted my results for round 13
> ...



Thanks for the fix man, I didn't mean to sound too mad


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 20, 2010)

*Round 14*

*Average: 30.91*

Best: 26.08
Worst: 40.82, Failed on F2L
1. 32.13
2. 26.82
3. 40.82
4. 33.61
5. 29.90
6. 29.28
7. 31.27
8. 34.56
9. 29.11
10. 26.08
11. 29.99
12. 32.42

Best A12 yet! I was really thinking that this week would be the first sub-30 average. I'm excited, seeing that I haven't practiced 3x3 much in the past 3 days.


----------



## hatter (Jul 20, 2010)

*28.12*

28.06
24.22	
36.21	
30.22	
26.97	
26.18	
36.16	
24.86	
27.46	
23.34	
27.36	
26.44	


I think the amount of things on my mind tonight is affecting my times.


----------



## msoc14 (Jul 20, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > msoc14 said:
> ...



Basically what AvidCuber said. It also pops a bit which is annoying, but it's still pretty good. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to use the Guhong or A5 as my main cube, if that helps.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 20, 2010)

msoc14 said:


> AvidCuber said:
> 
> 
> > TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> ...


 Actually, this is the most pop resistant cube I've ever used. If yours pops, I suggest you fine tune the tensions, mine are about the same as the Alpha V (maybe a bit looser), and it still cuts corners really well.

Carson, I'm going to join again for color neutrality too, I'm pretty much okay with color neutral already but I'd like to get more comfortable with it.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmmm.... It pops, it doesn't pop, it cuts corners... Sounds pretty cool to me! I just like the fact that there are no stickers to wear off.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 20, 2010)

*29.27
(Colour Neutrality)*

30.17, 24.08, 24.40, 33.03, 31.86, 24.61, 25.65, 34.63, (22.90), 28.91, (41.06), 29.66

Forgot which side I was solving on for the 41.06. :fp

I made a video:






I average 25-27 for non-colour neutral:






The cube was a DaYan GuHong in both vids.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yay video!
What's the name of the timer you are using?

Nice slow turning, and you are pretty fast with your PLL execution. (I'm working on memorizing G-perms right now and I can't do them fast at all)


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 21, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Yay video!
> What's the name of the timer you are using?
> 
> Nice slow turning, and you are pretty fast with your PLL execution. (I'm working on memorizing G-perms right now and I can't do them fast at all)


 Thanks, my E-perm sucks though...

And I pretty much use 2-look PLL, unless I come across an Rb, Jb, T, or Y perm, 'cause I know those. I've been too lazy to memorize the rest 

It's the QJ timer, it's a really nice/cheap timer, no data port though.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 21, 2010)

Same here. I don't like it when I have to use 2look PLL because it adds like 5 seconds to a normal time.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 21, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Same here. I don't like it when I have to use 2look PLL because it adds like 5 seconds to a normal time.


 Yeah, I should probably start learning full PLL...it might help my times a little bit...

Although admittedly, getting to sub-30 with crappy cross, intuitive F2L, and 4LLL is pretty good...


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Saber has returned!* 

I got a GuHong while I was gone and after tons of lube ( a mix of Maru and Jig-A-Loo) it's very good. Every time I try and pop it corner cuts.  I'll post my average later.


----------



## Kynit (Jul 21, 2010)

I gave the scrambles a shot...

...and was averaging 53ish halfway through. Not gonna join in the race just yet, I don't think....


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Average: 31.05*

29.28, 29.19, 30.27, (DNF) , 32.43, 30.91, 33.03, 28.22+, 36.66, 28.53, 32.03, (24.08)

Extremely bad average. 

Anyway, I used my GuHong and surprisingly I got 7 pops during the whole average, and 1 of them was half the cube (DNF). :fp

I'll definitely tighten and fine-tune it now that I've finished. 

*Carson - It might be that people are starting to graduate or possibly they've been taking breaks/quit/on vacation trips.  

Oh and btw, I'm definitely here to stay and hopefully more people will be back. I'll be sticking around here until I get around sub-22, so I'll be here for several more months. *


----------



## Midehv (Jul 23, 2010)

*Avg: 30.35*

Grrrrrrrrr.....

Round 14 times:
12: 00:25.79
11: 00:32.36
10: 00:33.53 
9: 00:35.36
8: 00:26.68 
7: 00:29.68 
6: 00:29.98
5: 00:29.43 
4: 00:31.06 
3: 00:32.98 
2: 00:28.18 
1: 00:29.62 

Welp, what else can I do? I actually felt really good about this run. Was warming in up and my fingers felt real good and still couldn't sub-30. Keep on practicing I guess.


----------



## Carson (Jul 23, 2010)

*Round Fourteen Results*


----------



## Carson (Jul 23, 2010)

*Round Fifteen*​*Potential Closing Time - July 30, 2010 || 8:00AM EST​*

*Scrambles*

B2 F R' D' U F2 L R D' U' L2 R B2 L' R2 U2 L' D F L B D F' D U2
B' D U F R U' L R2 D' R2 D2 B' D2 U' B' F U2 B2 L' B L R' D' U2 B'
B' U B' L' F' D U' L B2 D2 L D2 U2 B' F' D' R2 B2 U' R2 B L' R' B D'
B D L2 B' U F' D U2 B D2 U2 F' R2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 R U2 F2 D' U' L2 B'
D L2 R D2 R2 D' U' B2 D' U' B2 F' R' U' R2 D L' B' F D2 U' F L' R D'
R B F' L2 R2 B F L2 R2 B2 U L2 R F R2 D' U R2 F' L2 D U2 B' L' R'
R' B' F' U F2 D2 R' D R D2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 R B2 L R' B' L2 B2 L' D' U2
L' R U' B D U L2 R' F L' F L R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' L' B' F L2 R' B' F'
B' F2 U L F' D' U L' B' U L' D U' B' F' D2 F U2 L' D2 B' U2 B F2 R2
R' F2 D' U' L D U R' D2 L2 R U' B R D2 L D' U B L2 R' D2 U F2 L'
F2 L' U2 L' R' D L F2 L2 R F' R2 D' B' L' D2 U' R B2 F L' B' F L' R2
D U R2 U2 L' D2 U L' D' L2 R B2 D U R F L' D2 F' D B' U B2 F2 R


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 23, 2010)

Carson said:


> *@AvidCuber: Did you use Round 14's scrambles for those times? i.e., Are those round 14 results?*


 Yes, those are round 14 results.


----------



## Mewrius (Jul 23, 2010)

*Average: 00:32.47*

12:	00:27.53	
11:	00:32.80	
10:	00:26.24	
9:	00:30.59	
8:	00:28.34	
7:	00:35.38	
6:	00:30.58	
5:	00:34.85	
4:	00:34.60	
3:	00:36.55	
2:	00:34.42	
1:	00:37.78


----------



## Carson (Jul 23, 2010)

Please see the FIRST POST for slight changes to the rules. The contest will now run from Friday to Friday.


----------



## NickH1337 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Average: 32.38 *

1. 33.51
2. (27.96)
3. 32.33
4. (36.67)
5. 35.48
6. 28.43
7. 29.72
8. 32.42
9. 35.16
10. 28.46
11. 32.21
12. 36.16


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 24, 2010)

Carson said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



I don't want to graduate lol. I'm still in the sub20 for 2 hand lol


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

So am I. And you're closer to sub-20 than I am. lol


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 24, 2010)

*30.80*

27.11
31.84
28.77
28.23
DNF
30.52
28.30
32.13
38.51
32.14
30.48
27.08
Notes: These times are done with Roux


----------



## cardsNcubes (Jul 25, 2010)

*Round 15*

*Average: 23.45*

Graduation!

25.74
27.35
21.39
22.93
(27.53)
20.71
(18.80)
24.46
20.92
24.80
24.87
21.39

I'll probably still post here as I learn COLL. Unless it doesn't affect me that much then I'm on to the race to sub-20!


----------



## Winball (Jul 25, 2010)

Im stuck in 31-32 avg  I've been for the last 2-3 weeks! It's the cross that eats up the seconds


----------



## michaelwang96 (Jul 25, 2010)

Average: 28.47 YAY!!!!! 
1:	00:29.77
2:	00:29.00
3:	00:25.57
4:	00:27.26
5:	00:33.36
6:	00:29.89
7:	00:26.73
8:	00:32.89
9:	00:25.77
10:	00:23.65
11:	00:31.55
12:	00:26.19
I finally memorized some more PLLs and they really have a big effect on my times! Finally sub-30! YAY!


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 25, 2010)

*Round 15*
*Average: 31.59*


12:	00:33.97	
11:	00:34.91	
10:	00:31.78	
9:	00:29.49	
8:	00:29.49	
7:	00:29.41	
6:	00:31.11	
5:	00:31.20	
4:	00:32.51	
3:	00:32.00	
2:	00:27.15	
1:	00:36.40


----------



## Carson (Jul 25, 2010)

*Round 15
Average: 31.86*

35.94
27.99
30.57
30.92
38.58
34.60
28.26
27.11
28.70
32.19
30.86
40.76

Constructing the cross on the bottom is still giving me a lot of trouble. There were at least three solves in this average in which I constructed the cross incorrectly, and then had to flip the cube and do a pll to fix it. There could have been more, but I'm not sure. There were exactly ZERO solves in this average in which I was able to plan the entire cross before starting the solve. I really feel like I am starting over.


----------



## Plaincow (Jul 25, 2010)

ROUND 15
AVG: 38.86 
1. 38.46
2. 33.98
3. (32.35)
4. 35.63
5. 43.96
6. 40.88
7. 42.09
8. 37.38
9. 37.01
10. 40.02
11. 32.62
12. (45.92)


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 25, 2010)

*ROUND 15*


Average : *40.63*

*33.85*
*50.56 *
36.68 
38.85
35.04
43.40+
40.62
44.59
39.16
42.29
36.79
48.87

woo, not terrible. also, I figured Id jump in the race


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 25, 2010)

Round 15
Average: 38.26

39.00, (31.75), 39.05, 42.28, 35.99, 34.00, 40.13, 40.44, 38.46, (45.47), 37.35, 35.25 = 38.26

Pretty average for me: I'm currently using CFOP with white cross, minimal lookahead intuitive F2L, partial edge control, 2-look OLL, full PLL but with shaky recognition.


----------



## Winball (Jul 25, 2010)

Average: *30.59*
Best Time: 26.69
Worst Time: 33.31
Individual Times:
1.	(33.31)	
2.	28.50
3.	30.79
4.	26.88	
5.	32.26	
6.	31.47	
7.	30.34	
8.	32.09	
9.	32.83	
10.	(26.69)
11.	28.82	
12.	31.89


----------



## Kurbitur (Jul 25, 2010)

session avg: 32.99 


1. 31.76, 
2. 27.63, 
3. 39.87,
4. 31.48, 
5. 30.34, 
6. 31.06, 
7. 45.95, 
8. 34.50, 
9. 33.00,
10. 33.33, 
11. 33.59, 
12. 30.93

Lately i've been doing horrible solves  very frustrated but hope it will be better when i get my lube


----------



## TEGTaylor (Jul 25, 2010)

B2 F R' D' U F2 L R D' U' L2 R B2 L' R2 U2 L' D F L B D F' D U2 32.54
B' D U F R U' L R2 D' R2 D2 B' D2 U' B' F U2 B2 L' B L R' D' U2 B' 29.87
B' U B' L' F' D U' L B2 D2 L D2 U2 B' F' D' R2 B2 U' R2 B L' R' B D' 40.16
B D L2 B' U F' D U2 B D2 U2 F' R2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 R U2 F2 D' U' L2 B' 35.91
D L2 R D2 R2 D' U' B2 D' U' B2 F' R' U' R2 D L' B' F D2 U' F L' R D' 29.28
R B F' L2 R2 B F L2 R2 B2 U L2 R F R2 D' U R2 F' L2 D U2 B' L' R' 32.62
R' B' F' U F2 D2 R' D R D2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 R B2 L R' B' L2 B2 L' D' U2 34.73
L' R U' B D U L2 R' F L' F L R' F' R2 U2 R2 U' L' B' F L2 R' B' F' 39.18
B' F2 U L F' D' U L' B' U L' D U' B' F' D2 F U2 L' D2 B' U2 B F2 R2 29.84
R' F2 D' U' L D U R' D2 L2 R U' B R D2 L D' U B L2 R' D2 U F2 L' DNF
F2 L' U2 L' R' D L F2 L2 R F' R2 D' B' L' D2 U' R B2 F L' B' F L' R2 33.73
D U R2 U2 L' D2 U L' D' L2 R B2 D U R F L' D2 F' D B' U B2 F2 R 33.52


Average = 34.21

Roux!


----------



## hatter (Jul 26, 2010)

can I do this again.. only for becoming color neutral? if so, below is my average.


*37.15* 
35.69	
31.09
34.88	
40.46
34.91	
38.52
37.36	
33.66	
47.90	
39.69	
29.66	
41.97	


this is proving to be pretty frustrating. ha


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 26, 2010)

*Round 15*

*Average: 32.61*
Best: 26.72
Worst: 37.73 

1. 32.05
2. 31.43
3. 33.83
4. 37.73 
5. 33.55
6. 32.79
7. 31.72
8. 36.89
9. 29.40
10. 26.72
11. 34.08
12. 30.37

This average was OK. I really can't wait for my new Cubesmith stickers to come in. These stickers on my cube are worse than Rubik's brand. Recognition sucks!


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Average: 28.10
*

Cube: Modded Alpha V 
26.19, 28.53, 25.22, 24.56, 27.55, 26.94, 35.66, 27.56, 31.83, 31.69, 28.81, 22.68 

I just stickered my Alpha V (right before the average, actually) with Cubesmith 1.5cm Studio Stickers which are pretty nice. 
Nice average, it went down hill near the end but my last two solves made up for it.


----------



## msoc14 (Jul 26, 2010)

[size=+1]*Average: 29.54!! yay!*[/size]

30.92, 30.90, 27.73, 29.02, 30.68, 28.39, 34.82 , 24.26 , 27.36, 32.22, 29.25, 28.95

Too bad this wasn't right after my other sub 30 average :/ . Sorry I missed last rounds, I was down the shore, but I like the Friday-Friday way because it gives me more time to get it done!


----------



## chickenfly34 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Average: 27.70*

32.98
23.30
27.85
24.08
29.43
25.86
25.83
24.26
28.02
29.22
31.87
29.65

My average do not change! Some 24-27s( Nice)


----------



## Saej (Jul 27, 2010)

*Round 15 Average = 01:01.04*

My first week trying this out!

Just copied them off of cubetimer. Is there an easy way to 'flip' them so it is 1 to 12, instead of inverse? Does it even matter?

12:	00:47.49
11:	01:00.03
10:	01:16.16
9:	00:49.75
8:	01:20.49
7:	01:02.44
6:	(00:46.66)
5:	(01:29.57)
4:	00:57.09
3:	00:47.30
2:	00:55.91
1:	01:13.74


----------



## Carson (Jul 27, 2010)

Saej said:


> Just copied them off of cubetimer. Is there an easy way to 'flip' them so it is 1 to 12, instead of inverse? Does it even matter?



No, there is no easy way other than a series of copies and paste/pastes/pastesis/pasti... hmm, what is the plural form of paste anyway?

Does it even matter, no... not really. Posting the individual times is just a way for everyone to see how (in)consistent you are. Ideally, the times would all be very close together.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2010)

pastes*


----------



## RaresB (Jul 27, 2010)

sorrry i was not participating for the last 2 weeks but that is because i got to sub 30 and i felt there was no point. but now i just wanted to prove it.

*AVERAGE: 24.357*


1. 26.403
2. 23.277
3. 25.065
4. 24.379
5. 23.131
6. 22.510
7. 28.316
8. 24.425
9. 22.466
10. 23.356
11. 25.920
12. 25.301

As you can see SUB 30 WOOOOOOOWOWOWOWOWOWOW.
its abit better than what i usually get. I usually get around 26 secs but yea im proud of myself

Don't blame me for my fast improvement im a kid (actually 13) kids learn fast yeeeyeyeeyeye for kids


----------



## radmin (Jul 27, 2010)

*round 15 
average 35 .38*

(29.18)
(46.03)
33.59
39.65
35.98
36.22
33.34
38.31
36.26
35.57
31.19
33.68


----------



## rightmanten (Jul 28, 2010)

*Round 15
Average 33.73*

12:	00:34.42	
11:	00:32.20	
10:	00:32.29	
9:	00:37.18	
8:	00:33.25	
7:	00:32.35
6:	(00:24.38)	
5:	00:32.29	
4:	(00:39.98)	
3:	00:37.06	
2:	00:35.15	
1:	00:31.14	

This is my first average here but this is a good average for me


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2010)

starting to participate again lol

*ROUND 15
AVERAGE: 31.70*

1. 31.26
2. 26.47
3. 31.37
4. 31.15
5. 31.45
6. DNF
7. 28.22
8. 37.35
9. 30.30
10. 33.12
11. 33.79
12. 29.00

WOW this is awesome. Talk about consistency lol..the best avg 5 (the first 5) is 31.26..only a .44 difference between avg5 and avg12


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 29, 2010)

*26.84
(Colour Neutrality)*

29.41, 25.50, 27.16, 25.94, 34.84, (DNF), 26.19, 26.68, 27.74, 27.92, (21.30), 22.53

I don't know if this average was just when I was in a really good cubing mode, or something, because my averages of 5 are slower than this...

But anyway. The DNF time was 32.xx, I think it was DNF because I did the wrong PLL (I started with the right one and then I forgot it) so yeah...

My goal for next time is to have all the solves sub-30. I was really close in this one.


----------



## ramox (Jul 31, 2010)

round 15:
*Average: 27.72*

Oh hai! After being a longtime lurker of these forums I decided to register and join the race!

First ever sub-30 average of 12, and by pretty good margin aswell. :]

1. 24.91
2. (23.25)
3. 26.19
4. 31.30
5. 29.13
6. 29.87
7. (33.81)
8. 25.96
9. 29.09
10. 24.98
11. 30.93
12. 24.79

These were very nice times for me, no wierd 40+ fails like I occasionally have, even managed a few sub25 solves.
Gotta work on being this consistent always. 
Think it has something to do with inspection though, when I did these solves I actually did inspect for 8-12 seconds on each one and I normally inspect for just a few seconds.

2nd solve was a PLL skip, 7th solve I decided to do cross on yellow and ended up trying to solve a white F2L pair which costed me a few seconds.

Using 2Look OLL atm, learning a few algs per week, I'm in no rush.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 31, 2010)

ramox said:


> 2nd solve was a PLL skip, 7th solve I decided to do cross on yellow and ended up trying to solve a white F2L pair which costed me a few seconds.



I do that all the time and it's sooooo annoying! I also do yellow/white cross.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 31, 2010)

Average: 35.42

Individual Times:
35.60 (41.52) 41.09 28.83 40.92 32.78 37.30 32.45 33.07 36.22 35.99 (26.12)


----------



## Carson (Jul 31, 2010)

*Round Fifteen Results*


----------



## Carson (Jul 31, 2010)

*The Sub-30 Thread Olympics!!!​*
US Nationals are fast approaching! I will be in Boston for roughly one week, and will likely not have time to do anything with this thread because of that. Because of this, and also because we can all use a little fun now and then, I have decided to have a special sub-30 thread event for this round!

After 15 successful rounds, and having graduated a number of cubers from this thread, I have decided to hold the SUB-30 THREAD OLYMPICS!!! This is just for fun, so hopefully no one takes it TOO seriously. 

Here is how this will work:

This is open to ANYONE, not just to those participating in the sub-30 thread.
This round will last two weeks. The cutoff for submitting results will be 13:13(1:13pm)EST On FRIDAY August 13th.
Each event will be scored separately, e.g., each event will have it's own results. The twelve events will also be combined to form your Olympic Average of Twelve. I would appreciate if everyone would go ahead and do the calculation for your average if you now how... this will save me a LOT of work.
Don't feel obligated to participate in all of the events. You may pick and choose, however, you WILL have to complete at least 11 of them in order to get the average.
Filming your solves is HIGHLY encouraged for this round... especially the "Butterfingers" and "Tightrope" events... that would be quite funny.  
It is perfectly ok to post your results for one event, then edit that post and add other events later. It is NOT ok to list each event in a separate post.
Spread the word and encourage others to participate...
This will not count against anyone for the "3 sub-30's to graduate" rule, or for the "no more than 10 rounds between solves" rule.



*Event #1: "On-the-Fly"*
Description: Do NOT look at your cube while scrambling... have someone else scramble it, scramble it under a table, look away from it... however you want to do it. Cover your cube, then start the timer BEFORE uncovering it. 
Scramble: B' F2 D2 U' L' R B2 F D' L2 U L B F2 U B' F D' U2 R' U' F D' U2 L

*Event #2: Tightrope*
Description: After scrambling, place your cube down. Pick up one of your feet before starting inspection. You must do your inspection + the entire solve with only one foot on the floor and without resting against an object such as a table or wall. If you foot touches the floor while inspecting or solving: DNF!
Scramble: B F2 D2 B F' D' B' U L' R2 F L' R B2 D2 B L2 D' B F D U' B2 F' R

*Event #3: Cyclops*
Description: After scrambling, close one eye. The entire inspection and solve must be done with only one eye open.
Scramble: L D U' F D' B' U B' F' R' D2 U2 L2 R D' U' B' F2 L' B' F2 D' B2 F D

*Event #4: Walkabout*
Description: You're gonna have to get creative with this one! After inspecting your cube, you must start walking before starting your timer, and you must walk during the entire solve. You can walk inside, outside, in circles, whatever you want to do. There is no set speed... walk as slow or as fast as you want, just don't cheat and walk so slow that you are practically standing still. What will make this hard is how you are going to start and stop your timer. If you are using a speedstacks timer, maybe carry it under your arm or in a pocket? With a laptop... I dunno... use your imagination. If you're using a desktop... lol! 
Scramble: D U2 L2 D B' D' B D U B2 F2 R' B U' R B F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' U R B

*Event #5: The Lazy Cuber*
Description: Do the inspection and the entire solve with both elbows touching a counter, table, desk, etc... your elbows may NOT leave the surface, or else, DNF!!!!!!!
Scramble: L' U F' D U2 L' R2 D' U' L2 B2 D' U R F' D' B U2 R' D' R U' L' B L'

*Event #6: The REALLY Lazy Cuber*
Description: Do the full inspection and solve while laying flat on your back... bed, table, bathtub, you pick the surface. (Will probably be interesting working the timer)
Scramble: B2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 U' R' F2 D' U' F' R2 D U' L R D B L2 D2 U L2 B' F2

*Event #7: Practice Makes Perfect*
Description: You have up to 10 minutes to practice this solve. Practice this solve? What? Yup, that's right! You may NOT use pencil/paper, computer, phone, etc. to assist you, but you may scramble and solve as many times as you wish for up to 10 minutes. After 10 minutes, or after you feel that you have the best/quickest solution you will get, start the timer and GO!
Scramble: U' L2 B2 U' R U2 F' R' B2 D2 U R' B2 F D' U' L2 R' D2 L R B' F L D

*Event #8: F2L*
Description: Just like a regular solve, but consider the solve "finished" when you finish the first two layers. So... when the f2l is done, STOP THE TIMER!!! Apologies to anyone using a method that does not result in two layers being finished prior to the last layer. If anyone is using such a method, I suppose that you will probably have to finish the cube to get this result?
Scramble: U' B2 R D' U2 R B2 L R B R B L D2 U B2 F2 D U' B L' F' L B2 F'

*Event #9: The "Cold" Solve*
Description: NO warm up! You have two weeks to finish all of these events, so just pick a day and make this scramble your very first solve.
Scramble: R' F' L2 R' F2 U L' D U' L' D2 U2 F L' B F2 L' R' B2 F' D U' B2 F' U2

*Event #10: Butterfingers*
Description: After scrambling, but prior to inspection... place socks over both of your hands! You must wear the socks for inspection and for the solve. Try to pick socks with no holes in them... those holes could be an unfair advantage! 
(Random funny commercial quote: "Hit me again Tubesock!")
Scramble: L2 B F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F U L2 R B F2 D' L' U B F' D U2 L' B2 F2 L R2

*Event #11: Simple?*
Description: Just do this solve normally. Hint: There is a trick to this one... but I'm not going to tell you what it is, and you only have the usual 15 second inspection time + the time it takes you to solve to figure it out. This COULD be a very fast solve, but you have to figure it out, otherwise... normal time for you! *IMPORTANT: FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT FIGURE THIS ONE OUT, DO NOT DISCUSS IT HERE UNTIL AFTER THE RESULTS ARE IN... THIS WOULD COMPLETELY SPOIL THE FUN OF THIS!!! ALSO, if you do choose to film yourself, please do not post a video of this solve, as that could also give away the "secret."*
Scramble: F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 U R2 B' L2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 F' 

*Event #12: "To and Fro"*
Description: Place your SOLVED cube in front of you. Start the timer, then do the following scramble and then solve the cube before stopping the timer.
Scramble: D U F R U L' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' D U' L F L R U2 L B2 F2 R2 U2 B

*GOOD LUCK people... let's see how this turns out!
-Carson-*


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 31, 2010)

Week 15: OH 29.22

Lolscrambles.

times (reset):
32.90, 39.65, 33.74, 31.58, 21.64, 31.46, 26.06, 27.63, 35.98, 28.99, 22.04, 21.77

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.64
worst time: 39.65

current avg5: 26.22 (σ = 3.01)
best avg5: 26.22 (σ = 3.01)

current avg12: 29.22 (σ = 4.58)
best avg12: 29.22 (σ = 4.58)

session avg: 29.22 (σ = 4.58)
session mean: 29.45

Edit: Sorry Carson, can you include this? I finished my average before you said round closed. Sorry for the inconvenience D:


----------



## Carson (Jul 31, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edit: Sorry Carson, can you include this? I finished my average before you said round closed. Sorry for the inconvenience D:



No worries... I saw this just in time.


----------



## Faz (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh cool, Olympics 

1. 11.61
2. 9.21
3. 10.56
4. 11.80
5. 9.81
6.
7. 6.83
8. 4.47
9. 
10. 33.29
11. 3.11
12. 19.06

Will do the others some other time.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 31, 2010)

The Sub-30 Thread Olympics!!!

Event #1: "On-the-Fly"
41.03

Event #2: Tightrope
34.49

Event #3: Cyclops
41.91

Event #4: Walkabout
39.69

Event #5: The Lazy Cuber
28.82

Event #6: The REALLY Lazy Cuber
50.87

Event #7: Practice Makes Perfect
36.72
Although I had the cross worked out (white on top, solve green then switching orange and red with M2 U2 M2) the F2L seemed to be different every time so I gained little by having time to practice! 

Event #8: F2L
26.41

Event #9: The "Cold" Solve
37.95+

Event #10: Butterfingers
55.57
Using my knee-length old-school tubesocks from http://www.skatersocks.com/





Event #11: Simple?
19.82
I didn't spot the trick so I did random M slices to see if it came together. Then a Z-Perm finished it.

Event #12: "To and Fro"
58.73


----------



## RaresB (Jul 31, 2010)

Faz does f2l in under 5 secs makes me feel bad...


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 31, 2010)

1. 29.31
2. 24.53
3. 29.31 just a plain bad solve
4. 27.72 LOL I was walking around in circles because I didn't want to get to far away from the timer, and was starting to get dizzy.
5. 23.30
6. 32.18 the cube tumbled over so I had a very late start.
7. 21.94
8. 16.30:fp
9. 31.17
10. 51.88 I had to start/stop the timer with my elbows!
11. 10.81 I <3 that scramble
12. 32.88 I <3 this scramble too.

I know I had like 2 weeks to do this, but I'm bored so I did them all.

Forgot to do the Average! *AVERAGE: 26.86* SD: 5.00


----------



## sz35 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome Idea! 
*Avg: 15.82 *
1. 19.05 
2. 17.12 
3. 16.32 
4. 16.61 
5. 17.73 
6. 13.68 - Easy scramble, for lazies 
7. 9.80 
8. 8.94 
9. 15.41
10. (55.22) 
11. (4.03)
12. 23.58


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 31, 2010)

OH

1.18.38
2.15.14 
3. 24.42
4. 19.76
5. 20.09
6. 26.89
7. 16.44
8. 12.33
9. 21.55
10. DNF
11. 31.62
12. 12.12


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 31, 2010)

OLYMPICS 


1. 16.16
2. 14.84
3. 14.68
4. 20.16
5. 14.93
6. 13.93
7. 7.25
8. 6.86
9.
10.
11.
12. 22.90

Will do the rest some other time.


----------



## clover (Aug 1, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 32.91*

1. 43.48
2. 28.58
3. 45.48
4. 33.62
5. 45.48
6. 36.85
7. 31.31
8. 23.36
9. 36.24
10. 1:05.39
11. 14.72
12. 49.96


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 3, 2010)

*AVG 28.97*

1- 31.21
2- 33.83
3- 25.63
4- 32.32
5- 28.63
6- 29.41
7- 14.93
8- 15.71
9- 29.18
10- 57.77
11- 5.05
12- 48.88

Very interesting and also very fun. Sub-1 with socks on my hands 11th scramble was easy and I had alot of fun with the 7th that was my fav


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 3, 2010)

1.) 22.62 Woww..
2.)21.39 Ouch
3.)20.53
4.)24.41
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)12.64
9.) 
10.)10.91

More to come later this week.


----------



## msoc14 (Aug 4, 2010)

olympics!!

1. 36.79
2. 30.82
3. 29.10
4. 34.61
5. 26.13
6. 31.91
7. 24.64
8. 19.91
9. 27.77
10.
11. 11.70
12. 50.63


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 6, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> 10.)10.91




_HOW_ do you get a 10 second solve with socks on you hands???


----------



## rightmanten (Aug 6, 2010)

I really like this idea!!

*Olympics Average:35.92*

1.35.63 
2. 33.95
3.39.78
4. 42.67
5.37.48
6.31.52
7.25.86
8.(22.84)
9. 37.98
10. (59.40)
11.17.90 
12.51.57


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 9, 2010)

*Avg: 00:27.24*

12:	00:27.25	
11:	00:28.12	
10:	00:35.12	
9:	00:23.23	
8:	00:27.07	
7:	00:30.83	
6:	00:30.37	
5:	00:23.08	
4:	00:26.97	
3:	00:24.49	
2:	00:24.33	
1:	00:29.78	

Finally a really nice improvement 
Started with a really nice 3 of 5 avg (25.x)


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 9, 2010)

Olympics average
*26.10*

1. 25.78
2. 33.69
3. 24.34
4. 23.28
5. 22.69
6. 24.05
7. 13.77
8. 13.94 
9. 25.19 
10. 54.28
11. 4.67
12. 55.70


----------



## ramox (Aug 9, 2010)

Crazy olympics average: *29,94*

1: 36.48
2: 30.05 Seems my balance is really bad in the morning, must've looked so dumb. xD
3: 28.19
4: 36.74 I use a desktop computer so this one was complicated. Decided to walk to the kitchen and turn back when F2L was done, got an easy OLL and ended up running back through the house while doing lefty R-perm.
5: 36.35
6: 27.25
7: 19.23
8: 17.07 lolfail 
9: 28.63
10: (45.97) Kept getting stuck in the cube with the socks!
11: (8.57)
12: 39.37 I scramble slowly!


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 10, 2010)

*Olympic Average: 32.50*

1. 31.21
2. 25.54 (DNF)
3. 26.69
4. 40.33
5. 30.57
6. 27.49
7. 27.85
8. 16.90
9. 35.15
10. 1:02.53
11. (5.28) (nice trick. If I didn't get a lock up, I probably would have gotten 4.xx)
12. 26.31

On #12, I just reversed the scramble...is that okay? Should I DNF it?

Video coming soon!

EDIT: NOOOOO! I just realized that I did the Tightrope event wrong...I picked up one foot, and actually put it on the window...hard to explain...you'll see when I upload the video. So does that mean that it's DNF? I think it should count 'cause like, it was harder than just picking up one foot and leaving it there...


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 10, 2010)

Average: 34.57
30.25 44.28 33.39 38.17 43.89 32.77 31.50 19.47+ 26.98 1:12.23 9.69 44.98

Video coming soon.


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 11, 2010)

My Olympic average video:






So, Carson: should my Tightrope be DNF'ed?

And the cube in the vid is a DaYan GuHong with Cubesmith chrome stickers that someone gave to me for my birthday (in January) finally being put to use. 

And sorry for the choppy editing.


----------



## LiveAndCube (Aug 11, 2010)

*Joining Race*

Hey everyone! I'm hoping to join the sub 30 race soon because my Alpha V cube is arriving soon! Do I just post my average of 12 times or do I need to register and confirm with Carson or anything? Also what times should I count? I mean should I count the first average of 12 time that I get or the best times, etc? I will start on Round 16. Thanks!


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 11, 2010)

LiveAndCube said:


> Hey everyone! I'm hoping to join the sub 30 race soon because my Alpha V cube is arriving soon! Do I just post my average of 12 times or do I need to register and confirm with Carson or anything? Also what times should I count? I mean should I count the first average of 12 time that I get or the best times, etc? I will start on Round 16. Thanks!


 No, just post whenever you feel like joining.

And Carson will post the scrambles for every round whenever the round starts. Just follow those scrambles, and post the times you get for those scrambles.


----------



## LiveAndCube (Aug 11, 2010)

*THanks*



AvidCuber said:


> LiveAndCube said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone! I'm hoping to join the sub 30 race soon because my Alpha V cube is arriving soon! Do I just post my average of 12 times or do I need to register and confirm with Carson or anything? Also what times should I count? I mean should I count the first average of 12 time that I get or the best times, etc? I will start on Round 16. Thanks!
> ...



Thanks! I've watched a lot of your vids on youtube too. You actually inspired me to get the Type A V Ha thanks man.


----------



## Carson (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you ever had one of those practice sessions that was going so good you just didn't want to stop? Here is mine from tonight:

Average of 100
Session Average: 29.77
Best Solve: 22.93
Best Average of 5: 25.34
Best Average of 12: 27.45
Longest Sub-30 Solve Streak: 10
Number of Sub-30 Solves: 60

Individual Times:


Spoiler



31.58
31.60
25.74
36.93
39.85
29.51
32.53
24.95
30.92
30.63
34.18
23.77
32.00
27.47
26.60
29.82
31.92
30.06
29.72
34.67
33.56
27.11
36.73
28.46
26.98
29.83
34.92
28.35
31.43
33.12
30.40
25.81
27.37
28.72
31.58
29.60
29.33
32.34
28.26
30.13
28.32
28.69
26.51
31.20
33.02
30.59
28.95
22.97
34.45
29.72
26.45
29.46
28.29
27.46
28.45
28.27
27.10
23.53
28.17
31.60
26.96
23.85
29.58
31.95
30.97
25.09
28.24
37.88
27.88
34.50
28.21
27.68
24.24
22.93
51.85
24.09
30.56
36.18
30.82
25.61
28.14
29.11
27.07
25.28
33.51
31.85
33.51
28.36
27.00
27.32
29.80
32.44
28.50
25.54
26.02
37.02
27.87
28.17
31.47
27.84



I'm not really sure what happened... but suddenly, I developed "look ahead"...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 12, 2010)

Carson said:


> Have you ever had one of those practice sessions that was going so good you just didn't want to stop? Here is mine from tonight:
> 
> Average of 100
> Session Average: 29.77
> ...



Very nice now let's see you do that in the race to sub-30 and you'll be outta there


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 12, 2010)

I now classify myself as sub 30, and I would like to share how I have acheived this (I haven't actually finished 3 sub 30 averages on this thread though).

Before sub 30 I averaged around 31, now I average around 28, almost 27. While trying to find decent tutorials on youtube, I remembered that badmephisto had a lot of videos that I haven't seen yet. I decided to check his channel out and browse a bit. I came across his video on advanced cross. Anyone who is just on the brink of sub 30, watch this and practice what he teaches you and you will for sure be sub 30.

The advanced cross at first is a bit difficult to grasp but once you know the colour scheme and how to place edges fast, your cross time will be reduced dramatically, thus lowering your solve times. It may not sound like much, but trust me, it will save you. 

tl;dr watch badmephisto's cross videos


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 12, 2010)

Carson said:


> Have you ever had one of those practice sessions that was going so good you just didn't want to stop? Here is mine from tonight:
> 
> Average of 100
> Session Average: 29.77
> ...


 I know what you mean!! Earlier today I was averaging around 24-26 seconds...usually I do ~27-28, with the occasional 26s solve in there.

Good job!!


----------



## LiveAndCube (Aug 12, 2010)

*Carson*

That's great Carson congrats! Btw is round 16 starting tomorrow? I just got my new speedcube.


----------



## Carson (Aug 13, 2010)

*The Sub-30 Thread Olympics Results*




Well, I finally have all the results tallied! I'm hoping there are no errors, but I can't make that guarantee. In the words of the "Mythbusters": "Failure is always an option."
I will likely not be correcting the images if there are errors... that would be very time consuming, but let me know if I screwed up on anything an I will certainly make a note of it in this post.

A couple things to note:
CuberKid10: You posted a 10.91 for the "Butterfingers" event. Um... I'm guessing this should have been for the "Simple?" I hope so, because that is where I put it.
AvidCuber: I didn't have the heart to give you DNF's for the reverse scramble you did, or for resting your foot on the window instead of balancing. At the same time, however, I didn't feel that it would be fair to count those results. 

Everyone that did not complete the entire average: I didn't put DNF's or DNS's... I just didn't include you in the results for the averages.
I originally planned to indicate whether each participant was involved in the Sub-30/Sub-20 threads or was a graduate, or just participating for fun, but that was just too much work.

I apologize for the results image being roughly .5MB, but it is a large image. If you have a slow connection, it may take some time to load.


Spoiler


----------



## Carson (Aug 13, 2010)

*Round Sixteen
Potential Closing Time - August 20, 2010 || 08:01AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

L D R' D' U R2 B2 F' D R' D2 F2 R' F L R' B D B' F U2 R B' D' L'
D U2 B U2 L' D L R2 B D R' U2 B L2 F L F2 D' F D2 L' R D2 R F'
R' B' F' L' D B2 L' R D' U L2 R2 B2 L' D2 L' R U R U L' R B U2 F
L' D' U B2 R2 B' F2 U R D2 L2 R' F2 L2 B' F L2 R' F D L' R2 F' D B'
U B L R2 D' U L' B' D U2 F' D' U2 R' B D' U' F2 L F' U2 B' F' R2 D
B2 D U2 B' F D2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 F' D2 U' B' R U' R B U2 R F' L' R B'
U2 L' R' D' B' F R2 B' L R B2 L R' F' U B' F2 L2 R B2 D B2 D U2 F
F2 L' R2 U' L2 R2 U F' R U B2 F L U2 R' D' U B F2 D L' D2 B' L R2
L B' L2 R U L R2 U' L D2 U L2 R2 D U B F' D' U B2 D U R D2 B'
B F' U' L R2 B U2 R' F U' F D' B R U' F L' R2 B' F D L2 B' D F2
D2 U' R2 F2 D' U' L2 B U' F' U2 B' U2 F2 L2 R' D U2 B F D F' L' R2 B'
B F2 L R2 F D2 B2 F' U' L R D L B' D' B L' F' R D2 U L2 R B2 R'


----------



## Carson (Aug 13, 2010)

Finally... I can post a Sub-30 average on here!!!

*Round 16
Average: 29.89*

Times:


Spoiler



32.59
31.12
29.14
29.17
28.42
28.59
29.14
28.91
25.74
28.91
32.88
DNF



I DNF'd the last solve, because I forgot to start the timer. It was probably between a :23 and :25 solve. :fp When I looked up and realized the timer wasn't running, I thought I had blown the average, but I still barely sneaked in under :30!


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 13, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Average: 34.57
> 30.25 44.28 33.39 38.17 43.89 32.77 31.50 19.47+ 26.98 1:12.23 9.69 44.98
> 
> Video coming soon.



Video is here sorry that it's so long.


----------



## LiveAndCube (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey guys its my first time in the Sub 30 race and I got sub 30!

*AVERAGE: 28.87*

Times: 
12: 27.12 
11: 27.93 
10: 31.62 
9: 27.47 
8: 30.68 
7: 22.58 
6: 31.91 
5: 29.06 
4: 26.78 
3: 29.40 
2: 34.33 
1: 27.58 

I did good, as this is my first sub 30 average on the Race to Sub 30!
Cube: Alpha V
Two Handed Solve


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 13, 2010)

*Round 16 (Colour Neutral)*
*25.17*

Times:


Spoiler



28.54
23.45
25.79
26.50
24.96
23.50
(30.22)
21.64
25.19
(21.48)
26.03
24.77


Yay!

I really focused on look-ahead in this average. It's reflected in the times 

I think I've graduated (I think. Too lazy to check ).

Thanks, Carson. I've really enjoyed it here. It's been fun to see how I've progressed since May. See you all in the race to sub-20!!

P.S. Video coming soon for this average.


----------



## LiveAndCube (Aug 13, 2010)

*AvidCuber*

Cya! Thanks for all your help! Have fun in sub 20!


----------



## penfold1992 (Aug 13, 2010)

im going to post my times tomorrow when i get around to doing the scrambles.. im averaging very close to 30 but i just cant tip below it at the moment so hopefully tomorrow could be my first


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 14, 2010)

Round 16 video:







Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 14, 2010)

2 more rounds and I'll be outta here! 

Average: 27.41 (beat my old PB avg12 by .55)

1. 30.42
2. 25.79
3. 29.06
4. 29.20
5. 24.24
6. 25.04
7. 27.28
8. 29.34
9. 27.49
10. 25.60
11. 24.91
12. 31.67 


Rubik's brand FTW!!! 

kinda funny that my first and last solves were the only ones above 30 seconds 

EDIT: continued the session for a few more solves and got the avg12 down to 27.09


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 14, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> Round 16 video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Work on cross. Also try to track an f2l pair during cross (I'm having a hard time doing this, but it helps with continuity).


----------



## iChanZer0 (Aug 14, 2010)

Roux Average: 31.19
27.42
37.48
32.34
30.05
35.08
32.65
29.25
26.92
29.02
36.80
24.81
32.33


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 14, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> AvidCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Round 16 video:
> ...


 Yea, I know my cross is crap.  I've been working on it. And once my cross is good, I'll work on cross->f2l transition.


----------



## ramox (Aug 14, 2010)

*Avg: 27.82*

1. 24.38
2. (23.28)
3. (30.89)
4. 30.51
5. 28.39
6. 30.03
7. 25.04
8. 29.34
9. 25.68
10. 29.67
11. 27.46
12. 27.77

Didn't do any opposite cross this time since lately I've just been messing the F2L up badly when I do opposite cross.

I felt that I had look ahead on the <26.x solves. Need to learn to look ahead every time instead of just occasionally.


----------



## clover (Aug 14, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 32.78
*
1. 30.99
2. 24.52
3. 38.40
4. 33.35
5. 38.46
6. 23.03
7. 35.61
8. 35.73
9. 30.33 
10. 37.55
11. 33.49
12. 31.94


----------



## AngeL (Aug 16, 2010)

Avg = 29.97 *phew, just barely sub-30*

12:	00:29.47	
11:	00:28.69	
*10:	00:24.33* 
9:	00:30.04	
8:	00:30.15	
7:	00:29.93	
6:	00:29.50	
*5:	00:34.35* 
4:	00:32.51	
3:	00:33.16	
2:	00:29.09	
1:	00:27.13	


After taking a bit of a break I'm back to practicing again, and it definitely paid off, because most of my averages are sub-30 now. This is actually the slowest of the last few avg12's I've done in this sitting, but it's still sub-30, so I'm okay with that.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 16, 2010)

*Round 16*
*Average: 28.41*

27.09, 32.30, 28.13, 27.31, 28.35, 29.38, 21.68, 29.22, 29.62, 27.80, 28.46, 28.77

First sub 30 on here. 2 more to go!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 17, 2010)

Round 16
 Average: 35.52

35.27, 36.21, 34.10, 36.72, (27.58), 37.17, (39.75), 30.55, 36.12, 36.23, 37.91, 34.94 = 35.52


----------



## flan (Aug 17, 2010)

*average 30.86* 

27.17, 25.66, 36.88, 34.24, 35.20, 33.62, 27.54, 29.87+, 28.64, 28.30, 36.18, 27.06

lol massive variation


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 17, 2010)

Average: 35.53

33.82 (27.76) 35.11 32.79 35.89 28.65 39.43 37.09 38.05 (49.25) 40.97 33.53

on the 47.09 I was bored and saw an easy cross so I did a CFOP solve.


----------



## Krag (Aug 18, 2010)

*week 16*

*Avarage 27.33*


Individual Times:
1.	26.42	
2.	(23.29)
3.	25.65	
4.	24.28	
5.	29.46	
6.	25.68	
7.	26.92	
8.	33.38	
9.	25.67	
10.	32.29	
11.	(34.35)
12.	23.54


I have not posted for a few weeks but I am more consistently sup 30...


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 18, 2010)

Olympic results soon?? -_-


----------



## Carson (Aug 18, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Olympic results soon?? -_-



Quite possibly tonight.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 18, 2010)

Carson said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Olympic results soon?? -_-
> ...



Oh haha. I should have been a tiny bit more patient.


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2010)

Results for the Sub-30 Thread Olympics are posted!


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 19, 2010)

Wtf i just recived my gu hong and after few solves i started to time the sub-30 thread and yeah...got mad times.

1. 24.61,
2. 26.40,
3. 25.08,
4. 27.58,
5. 27.23,
6. 24.45,
7. 25.22,
8.(22.50)
9. 24.83, 
10. 23.11, 
11. 25.53,
12. (29.73)

current avg12: 25.40 (σ = 1.28) :tu
best avg5: 24.13 (σ = 0.74)


----------



## rightmanten (Aug 19, 2010)

*Round 16 
Average 31.13*


12:	(35.99)	
11:	(22.83)	
10:	27.57	
9:	25.41	
8:	33.51	
7:	35.07	
6:	27.25	
5:	028.51	
4:	33.57	
3:	35.12	
2:	34.59	
1:	30.73


----------



## msoc14 (Aug 19, 2010)

[size=+2]*Average: 28.94 !!*[/size]

27.97, 28.06, 27.62, 34.19  , 30.96, 30.70, 30.35, 25.08, 28.11, 33.94, 24.88  , 26.59

Yay another sub-30 average!!


----------



## NickH1337 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Average: 28.77*

Times:

1. 31.88
2. 29.49
3. 25.47
4. 26.58
5. (37.33)
6. 32.67
7. 26.88
8. 25.70
9. (21.56)
10. 29.88 
11. 29.30
12. 29.91


----------



## Carson (Aug 20, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> Wtf i just recived my gu hong and after few solves i started to time the sub-30 thread and yeah...got mad times.
> 
> 1. 24.61,
> 2. 26.40,
> ...



Is this for round 16, or was this just an average you posted?


----------



## Carson (Aug 20, 2010)

*Round Sixteen Results*


----------



## Carson (Aug 20, 2010)

*Round Seventeen
Potential Closing Time - August 27, 2010 || 08:01AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

R' F' U2 B2 L2 U2 L R B' D2 L2 R B' D U2 R B' F L R2 D2 U L U2 F
F L' D' L2 B L2 R' F' D R2 B' F L B2 F R2 D U2 L U2 L' R2 B' L2 U'
R2 B2 F L R' B2 U' B' D' B' D R' B F L D U' L2 F2 D' U2 R' U' L R'
U' B F L' F' U B2 F R' D F2 R' D L2 R' F' R' U' F L' R' B2 R B L
D U2 B F2 L R' D B2 F' R D B' D' F R2 D2 U L2 D B2 F R B R2 B
B' L' B' F2 R B2 L U' R2 F D2 U B' R' U2 L2 B' F' R' B' F2 L' R D U
R B F R2 D' L B' F' D2 U F D2 U' F D L B' R D' R' U' R' B' R F'
B' D' F' U' L2 B2 R' F2 L R B L' D U2 B2 R U' R' D' R' B F2 D' U' F2
R2 B F L2 B L2 R2 B2 F2 L' R' D' B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 R D' L2 B U B2
L' R D2 U2 L' R F2 L2 B D' U2 B L R' D R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D L B2 F' R
B' U2 B F' D L R' F' D2 F R' B2 R' D' L F2 D L2 R D' U L' F2 R' D'
D' U' F' D2 L' R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 F' L' R D' U2 B2 F' R' D' R' D'


----------



## Rudinie (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, i think i'm just sub 30 but have never done a sequence of fixed scrambles like this. Can i join in? Do i have to videotape my solves or just do the solves in sequence and note the scores?
Do new scrambles allways come at a fixed time and date or is it just random?
Thanks and hope to submit my scores soon.


----------



## Carson (Aug 20, 2010)

Rudinie said:


> Hi, i think i'm just sub 30 but have never done a sequence of fixed scrambles like this. Can i join in? Do i have to videotape my solves or just do the solves in sequence and note the scores?
> Do new scrambles allways come at a fixed time and date or is it just random?
> Thanks and hope to submit my scores soon.


Read the first post in this thread... that should answer all of your questions.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Carson for the olympics so of my times where in the wrong order because I did the cold solve first but it didn't change my average.

Here are my solves in the correct order. note the ones in bold are the ones that were wrong.

*44.28 33.39 38.17 43.89 32.77 31.50 19.47+ 26.98 30.25 *1:12.23 9.69 44.98


----------



## Carson (Aug 20, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Hey Carson for the olympics so of my times where in the wrong order because I did the cold solve first but it didn't change my average.
> 
> Here are my solves in the correct order. note the ones in bold are the ones that were wrong.
> 
> *44.28 33.39 38.17 43.89 32.77 31.50 19.47+ 26.98 30.25 *1:12.23 9.69 44.98


:fp Give me a minute to beat my head against my desk... will get back to you. :fp


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 20, 2010)

Carson said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Carson for the olympics so of my times where in the wrong order because I did the cold solve first but it didn't change my average.
> ...



No it was my fault not yours. I forgot to change the times :fp.


----------



## Rudinie (Aug 20, 2010)

Carson said:


> Rudinie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, i think i'm just sub 30 but have never done a sequence of fixed scrambles like this. Can i join in? Do i have to videotape my solves or just do the solves in sequence and note the scores?
> ...



Doh, could have thought of that myself, sorry!


----------



## LiveAndCube (Aug 20, 2010)

*Race to Sub 30*

*AVERAGE: 27.96*
Times: 
12: 23.44 
11: 27.51 
10: 30.92 
9: 26.91 
8: 30.12 
7: 27.73 
6: 29.19 
5: 30.82 
4: 29.72
3: 28.83 
2: 27.12 
1: 23.21 

I did pretty good this time as almost all my times were sub 30 besides about 3.


----------



## Krag (Aug 20, 2010)

*week 17*

*Avarage 29.18*


Average: 29.18
Standard Deviation: 1.23
Best Time: 26.16
Worst Time: 32.18
Individual Times:
1.	27.85
2.	(32.18)
3.	26.99	
4.	30.42	
5.	29.90	
6.	27.92	
7.	30.83	
8.	29.98
9.	30.97	
10.	28.83	
11.	(26.16)
12.	28.10


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 20, 2010)

Carson said:


> Kurbitur said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf i just recived my gu hong and after few solves i started to time the sub-30 thread and yeah...got mad times.
> ...



round 16 but can i compete in 1 or 2 more rounds just to be sure that i'm sub 30?


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 20, 2010)

*Round 17*
*Average 27.99*

28.87, 27.21, 28.98, 27.99, 25.26, 33.01, 31.58, 26.83, 28.39, 24.74, 26.08, 28.73

I think this will be the last time I will be posting times in this thread, if that's okay with everyone.


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 20, 2010)

ROUND 17

Cube: Ghost Hand 2.

Current avg12: 28.36 (σ = 1.60)

times (reset):
1. 25.12, 
2. 27.56,
3. 24.01,
4. 33.22,
5. 27.07,
6. 28.78,
7. 28.18,
8. 27.68,
9. 29.22,
10. 29.90,
11. 28.67,
12. 31.38


yeah i think i'm for sure sub 30


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 20, 2010)

Round 17
Average: 26.67

1. 24.35
2. 25.01
3. 27.63
4. 26.82
5. 29.83
6. 25.07
7. 24.37
8. 25.16
9. 28.81
10. 25.63
11. 28.92
12. 29.33

Woot, not a single sup-30 solve! I wonder how much lower my times would be if i was using an F-II or something instead of a rubik's brand


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 20, 2010)

Avg. 32.02
1.34.88
2.38.38
3.37.53
4.30.15
5.23.31
6.34.09
7.26.71
8.30.83
9.28.27
10.44.94
11.30.21
12.24.96


----------



## rightmanten (Aug 21, 2010)

Round 17
Average 29.77

12:	00:31.96	
11:	00:26.99	
10:	00:25.68	
9:	00:25.80	
8:	00:32.55	
7:	00:33.87	
6:	00:34.49	
5:	00:33.97	
4:	00:36.71	
3:	00:26.01	
2:	00:26.42	
1:	00:24.30


YAY My First Sub-30 Average


----------



## clover (Aug 21, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 31.38*

1. 30.47	
2. 30.30
3. 30.55	
4. 37.56	
5. 33.38 
6. 41.38	 
7. 28.64 
8. 25.35 
9. 24.45 
10. 35.68 
11. 28.85	
12. 29.95


----------



## Rudinie (Aug 21, 2010)

*28.50*
Individual times:
28.50
25.17
24.12
29.32
27.57
32.18
28.09
30.78
25.01
34.50
34.18
22.54

That was harder then i thought it would be, to scramble in a non-random and fixed way really caused me to break my "flow" because i have to concentrate really hard to do the scrambles exactly as given. (i'm not used to this)
Round 6: the 32.18, i accidentally did the wrong pll, so this solve has two pll's. Round 10, i made a mistake with a f2l pair and round 11 i lost my concentration. So i took a deep breath for round 12 and found myself with a very easy f2l , fixed in 14.xx seconds. (i often look at the time right after f2l completion and anything under 16 seconds makes me happy.


----------



## Carson (Aug 22, 2010)

*Round 17
Average: 30.54*

29.58
36.08
26.06
36.42
29.92
27.61
32.99
27.52
26.44
27.14
35.46
32.67

This is why you NEVER say "Well, I'm warmed up enough"... NEVER... that's all I have to say about this.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 22, 2010)

Average: 34.23

35.30 43.95 35.06 35.39 30.53 (DNF) (27.78) 33.78 32.69 37.39 28.06 30.17


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 22, 2010)

Average: 33.66

1.32.33
2.35.95
3.30.39
4.36.39
5.38.51
6.31.30
7.35.19
8.29.53
9.36.49
10.27.83
11.40.88
12.29.14


----------



## ramox (Aug 23, 2010)

*Average: 26.78*

1. 23.66
2. 29.35
3. (29.51)
4. 28.70
5. 26.05
6. 25.87
7. 25.34
8. 23.27
9. 29.05
10. 27.15
11. 29.36
12. (22.18)

Could have done so much better, I just mess up my cross since I inspect for just like 5 seconds on each solve, so impatient to start solving. 

All the sub24 solves I used atleast 10 seconds to inspect and it really does make a difference for me, don't know why I keep being stupid half of the solves. :'(

Oh well atleast its still sub30! \o/


----------



## flan (Aug 26, 2010)

*Average: 30.66*

29.12, 35.59, 33.39, 30.61, 30.09, 39.69, 27.68, 30.62, 31.52, 26.67, 31.27, 20.40

I dont know how i managed to beat my previous average of 30.86 with such a bad start. Also the last solve is my new pb. 2 move cross, 2 f2l pairs paired up for me, antisune and edge 3 cycle pll (forgot letter... u maybe :/) 

EDIT: the 39.69 i had a 20 second cross but very nice f2l and LL :/


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 26, 2010)

*Average: 29.56*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 27.51
2. 31.50
3. 28.11
4. 28.00
5. 29.20
6. 29.61
7. 29.06
8. 21.68 <------ 2 of the F2Ls were done! Just had to insert them!
9. 36.37
10. 32.14
11. 32.20
12. 28.26

Got a personal best! Woot.
Sucks how the worst solve of the average, was the one right after my PB...

This is my first time.
I don't know if I need to do anything specific to enter this competition, or if simply adding my average on here, will automatically add me. So, if I was supposed to message your or something, beforehand, I'm sorry.

Also, I believe I am following WCA average rules, which is to remove the best and worst solve, and average the rest. If that's not correct, let me know, and I can fix my average time, because that's what I did.


----------



## radmin (Aug 27, 2010)

*Average 34.44*

34.57
35.92
31.57
(38.36)
35.95
32.45
33.93
37.27
35.34
36.94
(26.98)
30.41


----------



## NickH1337 (Aug 27, 2010)

Average: 28.98

1.26.03
2.29.39
3.27.16
4.25.39
5.(24.97)
6.28.24
7.31.40
8.31.32
9.29.73
10.(31.45)
11.28.76
12.26.95


----------



## msoc14 (Aug 27, 2010)

[size=+2]* Average: 27.58!! Yay I officially graduated!*[/size]

27.03, 24.34, 32.47, 26.76, 32.84, 26.18, 24.05, 24.16, 23.61 , 29.87, 33.07 , 28.05

Thanks so much, Carson, for running this thread!! It really motivated me to get sub 30; it was my goal for the end of the summer, and I'm so excited that I did it!! THanks again!


----------



## CuberN00b (Aug 27, 2010)

*Average: 33.55*
Standard Deviation: 4.45
Best Time: 25.86
Worst Time: 45.80
Individual Times:
1.	29.74	R' F' U2 B2 L2 U2 L R B' D2 L2 R B' D U2 R B' F L R2 D2 U L U2 F	
2.	34.37+	F L' D' L2 B L2 R' F' D R2 B' F L B2 F R2 D U2 L U2 L' R2 B' L2 U'
3.	28.59	R2 B2 F L R' B2 U' B' D' B' D R' B F L D U' L2 F2 D' U2 R' U' L R'
4.	36.85	U' B F L' F' U B2 F R' D F2 R' D L2 R' F' R' U' F L' R' B2 R B L
5.	(45.80)	D U2 B F2 L R' D B2 F' R D B' D' F R2 D2 U L2 D B2 F R B R2 B
6.	29.08	B' L' B' F2 R B2 L U' R2 F D2 U B' R' U2 L2 B' F' R' B' F2 L' R D U
7.	38.67	R B F R2 D' L B' F' D2 U F D2 U' F D L B' R D' R' U' R' B' R F'
8.	30.05	B' D' F' U' L2 B2 R' F2 L R B L' D U2 B2 R U' R' D' R' B F2 D' U' F2
9.	39.60+	R2 B F L2 B L2 R2 B2 F2 L' R' D' B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 R D' L2 B U B2
10.	(25.86)	L' R D2 U2 L' R F2 L2 B D' U2 B L R' D R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D L B2 F' R
11.	29.23	B' U2 B F' D L R' F' D2 F R' B2 R' D' L F2 D L2 R D' U L' F2 R' D'
12.	39.36	D' U' F' D2 L' R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 F' L' R D' U2 B2 F' R' D' R' D'
2 Plus 2 seconds.
1 PLL skips.
2 T Perm
2 A perm

Very...... Fluctuative


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 27, 2010)

Round Seventeen

*Average: 35.83*

(46.95), 32.22, 33.25, 37.77, 38.86, 31.55, 38.74, 40.84, 39.55, 31.17, 34.34, (29.97) = 35.83

Enjoyable: 35-36 is nice having had some poor averages (around 39) recently


----------



## Carson (Aug 27, 2010)

*Round Seventeen Results*


----------



## Carson (Aug 27, 2010)

*Round Eighteen
Potential Closing Time - September 03, 2010 || 08:01AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

U' L2 R D2 U R' U' L F D' B2 U' B' F2 R' U2 L2 R' D2 U' R B D2 B' U
D2 U L R2 B F D R U L2 R' D U' B2 F' L R2 B' F2 L R B' U B L
B F2 D' L' B2 D' U' L' R' U F' L2 R D' U2 B2 F' D2 B R2 D2 U2 F' D B2
L R' D2 B' F' L2 R U2 F' R B D' U2 F2 U' B' F2 D' U B F' D L' B L2
B2 L R' U2 L2 F U R B' R2 U2 B2 R' B F R' U2 L' D' U' B2 L2 R F2 U'
F2 L' D' U2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R B F2 D' B' F2 U2 R B F2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B
B' L2 R2 F2 D' B2 F' D' U R D' U L' U' B2 D U' B' F U' B2 F L R2 U
D2 B L' U2 R F D R2 D U2 L' R' D F U B2 F' D2 U B L' U2 B' D2 U2
B' F D' R2 D' L D L B2 D U2 F' U2 R2 D' U' R' D' L2 F' L F2 D' U2 L2
L R' D' R F' D' L2 F2 L D B' U2 L2 R' F R F2 L D2 U2 L' R U2 B' F'
L' B F U' F' R D2 B' F' U L U2 L F D2 U L2 D F2 L2 R' D L2 R' U
U L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 F U L' R F' D U2 F' L' B' F' D' U2 F L R2 D' F


----------



## CuberN00b (Aug 27, 2010)

Gonna take the solving dose at the morning. Because...

It's My BIRTHDAY!! Wooohoooo!!
Carson, If we're entering as Colour Neutral and suddenly we always make white cross, is that legal? (LOL it's going back to basic)


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 27, 2010)

Average: 00:31.98	
12:	00:33.98	
11:	00:31.35	
10:	00:27.46	
9:	00:39.23	
8:	00:32.93	
7:	00:34.48	
6:	00:30.15	
5:	00:31.35	
4:	00:33.54	
3:	00:30.00	
2:	00:26.39	
1:	00:32.94


----------



## Carson (Aug 27, 2010)

CuberN00b said:


> Gonna take the solving dose at the morning. Because...
> 
> It's My BIRTHDAY!! Wooohoooo!!
> Carson, If we're entering as Colour Neutral and suddenly we always make white cross, is that legal? (LOL it's going back to basic)



As far as improving yourself goes: I would imagine that intentionally avoiding your usual color for cross would be a lot more beneficial, even if it means passing on some easy white crosses. I'm not going to hold anyone to that though. For color neutral, feel free to pick the best color even if it is your typical color.


----------



## LiveAndCube (Aug 27, 2010)

*Sub 30!*

Hey everyone! I competed in 2 previous rounds and achieved sub 30 so this is my 3rd round! I really tried looking ahead on F2L and I improved my recognition on the 2 Look OLLs. I did a lot better than I expected. Big improvement. Thanks Carson for the great competition I had a great time! This thread really motivated me to improve and work harder!

Cube: Alpha V
Method:Cross, Intuitive F2L, 2 Look OLL, PLL
Times: *AVERAGE: 25.96 SEC.*
12:	27.40	
11:	25.07	
10:	22.98	
9:	26.87	
8:	25.29	
7:	20.43 
6:	26.50	
5:	28.96	
4:	29.94 
3:	25.74	
2:	28.00	
1:	24.31	

THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE! SUB 20 HERE I COME!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 27, 2010)

*Average: 32.42*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 32.44
2. 33.95
3. 38.06
4. 28.71
5. 31.08
6. 35.03
7. 30.93
8. 28.99
9. 33.42
10. 35.45
11. 34.20
12. 26.06

Blegh...


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 28, 2010)

*Average: 26.18*

1. 25.12
2. 22.32
3. 29.64
4. 29.62
5. 24.31
6. 23.96
7. 24.96
8. 24.34
9. 24.80
10. 30.87
11. 26.87
12. 28.17


*I F**KING HATE MY CUBE*

yes i am blaming every single sup-25 solve in that average on my cube. because every single one of them was from ridiculous lockups, not worse-than-usual lookahead. even including the first one, even though that one was barely sup-25, because on that solve i finished the F2L before 12 seconds was up...in other words the last layer took 13 and a half seconds.

EDIT: yay gradutated from this thread


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 28, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> *Average: 26.18*
> 
> 1. 25.12
> 2. 22.32
> ...



Is that really necessary?


----------



## Rudinie (Aug 28, 2010)

28.38

26.53
27.81
28.15
28.73
27.40
29.04
30.28
25.50
32.64 
28.23
28.01
28.29

Only 2 sup-30's but no sub-25's :-(
I didn't practice at all today, just did one solve before starting these 12.
I've been trying to get a long sequence of sub-30 solves but have not yet been able to get longer then 11 solves. One day, i will laugh about this, right now it's kind of frustrating to get sup-30's.
I have been doing quite some changes in my solves, i changed 2 PLL's and 2 OLL's and learned about 10 new OLL's so i'm not really very fluent.
Also, i did these solves at night, with pretty low light, so i had to use my Haiyen cube instead of the FII i use at daytime. The colors of the stickers on the FII are a little washed out which makes recognition in low light very hard, especially the reds and oranges, they look almost the same in low light.


----------



## clover (Aug 29, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 28.65*

1. 27.19	
2. 29.30	
3. 35.34
4. 26.37	
5. 27.76	
6. 31.28	
7. 26.40	
8. 26.25	
9. 30.61 
10. 28.77
11. 29.84	
12. 24.66


----------



## Lorken (Aug 29, 2010)

*48.39*

Had my glass of milk, ready to pwn now. First time on this for me  I'm still learning my 2 look PLL and have not yet been able to remember E and Z permutation all the time, so some times will be a lot slower 
Here goes:
1: 49.21
2: 50.24
3: 48.47
4: 47.65
5: 50.39
6: 41.40
7: 54.19
8: 56.81*
9: 43.96
10: 44.67
11: 55.64
12: 38.07*

Average(from jnetcube, takes out best and worst): 48.39.
I hope to get at least sub 35 in about 20 days, how likely is it that I will be able to do it?


----------



## Carson (Aug 29, 2010)

*Round Eighteen
Average: 29.32*

32.08
30.21
27.39
27.84
33.10
30.65
31.57
25.55
32.33
24.14
25.50
30.11


----------



## RopedBBQ (Aug 29, 2010)

33.69, 
32.89,
30.14, 
25.41, 
37.84, (POP)
35.00, 
42.26, (POP)
48.11, (POP)
40.95, 
33.52, 
33.77, 
35.31 (POP
Avg: 35.54

TERRIBLE. Holy crap 4 pops and tons of lockups.


----------



## souljahsu (Aug 30, 2010)

*AVERAGE for two handed solves: 26.21*
28.84
28.98
25.15
30.38 :confused:
26.37
22.15
24.45
24.51
20.96 
26.18
28.52
28.00

*AVERAGE FOR OH SOLVES: 60.61*

59.76
61.94
48.72
63.53
63.59
65.46
70.41 :fp
66.06
39.45
52.18
44.11 
62.09


----------



## Rudinie (Aug 30, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Average(from jnetcube, takes out best and worst): 48.39.
> I hope to get at least sub 35 in about 20 days, how likely is it that I will be able to do it?



That depends on the amout of practice you can get, if you've got a little talent or not, if you are a slow or fast learner, and how badly you want to be sub 35 in 20 days. :-D
But i'd say it's not impossible.


----------



## freshcuber (Aug 30, 2010)

*Ao12: 44.58*

49.30
31.18
38.73
1:02.04
46.22
42.38
51.58
36.23
45.49
50.28
45.47
40.10

Messed up a PLL on that minute solve but the 31 gives me hope:tu


----------



## Lorken (Aug 31, 2010)

Rudinie said:


> Lorken said:
> 
> 
> > Average(from jnetcube, takes out best and worst): 48.39.
> ...



Hope I can do it, I got my average up to 42 sec yesterday, but my fingers are getting a little sore  I think it was the 6 hour chuck marathon with my cube  taking a break from it for a few days, hopefully won't slow me down.


----------



## Kynit (Aug 31, 2010)

*Average: 38.54*

1. 42.01
2. (30.75) 
3. 42.29 
4. 43.50 
5. (DNF) 
6. 35.41 
7. 34.20 
8. 40.75 
9. 43.23
10. 34.24
11. 36.04
12. 33.75

First time trying a full set of these scrambles. This beats my old AO12 PB by about 8 seconds, thanks to getting my F-II yesterday  My F2L lookahead still sucks with this cube so that's the inconsistency that I'm getting.

Nice average for me!


----------



## NickH1337 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Average: 26.66*

1. 26.38
2. 27.61
3. 27.32
4. (30.97)
5. (22.82)
6. 29.26
7. 24.74
8. 24.78
9. 26.46
10. 27.04
11. 27.55
12. 25.54


----------



## rightmanten (Sep 3, 2010)

Round 18
*Average 29.87
*
12:	00:27.87	
11:	(00:35.43)	
10:	00:29.16	
9:	(00:26.02)	
8:	00:31.71	
7:	00:30.57	
6:	00:27.78	
5:	00:29.48	
4:	00:29.11	
3:	00:28.36	
2:	00:31.04	
1:	00:31.96


----------



## Carson (Sep 3, 2010)

*Round Eighteen Results*


----------



## Carson (Sep 3, 2010)

*Round Nineteen
Potential Closing Time - September 10, 2010 || 08:01AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

U2 B' D U' B' L R' D U2 R' F' D U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 R D2 U' R2 U' B R2
L' B' D2 U2 L' R2 U' R2 D' F' D L R' D L' R' D U R2 D2 U L2 F L D2
B F2 L2 D2 U B' F2 L U' L' B2 D' R D U' R D' U L R D2 U2 R2 D' F2
D2 R' F' U' L' B' L' U2 B' F2 U F' D2 B2 F2 L2 D U L R D L2 R D2 R
D2 F' R D L D F L R2 U2 L B2 L' R D2 L B2 L' R2 F' R' B L2 R2 B'
U' B2 F U2 F2 U R' U B' F D B' U R2 D U L' D' R2 B2 U B2 L' U' B2
D B F' L' F' R' F' U' B' F' U R2 D R B2 D' R D' U' R F' L' R' D' U'
B' F L D R B2 F2 D2 U' F L' R' D2 U R' B2 F R B' D2 R' U2 L' R D'
L' D U2 L2 R U L' D' U F' D' F L2 R' U' B' R2 U2 L2 R B' F L' U' R
L2 R' B' R B' D' U L' R2 F D' L2 R' D U' R2 U F' L2 R B D R' B' F2
L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R D R2 B D F R2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 R' B F' L2 B' F L R'
R' D' R D' B2 L F L' R' B' F L2 R2 U' L2 R' B2 F' R2 D U L R B' F2


----------



## flan (Sep 3, 2010)

*Average 29.27*

Round 18
31.25, (22.64) 28.39, 28.87, 29.72, 29.48, 30.53, 28.92, 30.92, (33.08) 28.33, 26.29.

w00t sub 30

EDIT: damn didnt see that it was closed  15 mins too late

EDIT 2: you did include me thank you soo much I hope it wasnt too much trouble to re edit that chart thing


----------



## Rudinie (Sep 4, 2010)

27.76

1: 00:28.14
2: 00:27.93
3: 00:28.95
4: 00:29.01
5: 00:27.00
6: 00:26.11
7: 00:27.92
8: 00:25.71
9: 00:28.39
10: 00:28.81
11: 00:29.21
12: 00:25.93 

My F2L was getting worse and worse, my LL however is getting better. Endresult stays about the same. No sup-30's this time, but no sub-25's neighter. Is there a "race to sub 25" thread as well or do i have to go straight to the "race to sub 20"? I might be staying there a very long time.


----------



## clover (Sep 4, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 29.01*

1. 22.98	
2. 28.25	
3. 29.28	
4. 22.11 
5. 30.55 
6. 25.98 
7. 31.73 
8. 32.60+ 
9. 31.25 
10. 34.74	
11. DNF 
12. 29.64


----------



## Kynit (Sep 5, 2010)

*Average: 33.38*

31.73
39.97
34.65
32.39
30.72
29.75
32.95
29.20
(40.41)
39.87
(25.41)
32.54

Beats my PB of 33.88!
Solves 4-8 are 30.95, beating my PB of 31.45
25.41 is a new single 

...pretty good, if you ask me 
F2L all sucked but LL recognition is getting a lot better


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 5, 2010)

Carson said:


> *Graduates of the Race to Sub-30 Thread​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



typo alert! 

anyway, now that I graduated from this thread for Fridrich, I think I will start participating for a different method...cuz that's how i roll


----------



## Carson (Sep 6, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > *Graduates of the Race to Sub-30 Thread​**
> > NickH1337 - Sped​*​​


Fixed


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok I've decided to try this with Petrus now

*ROUND 19 (Petrus)
AVERAGE: 36.23*

1. 36.50
2. 37.73
3. 36.52
4. 33.45
5. 40.36
6. 38.13
7. 33.81
8. 37.18
9. 34.41
10. 38.81
11. 31.50
12. 36.52

Petrus is fun..even though I'm not good at it lol


----------



## Carson (Sep 6, 2010)

*Round 19
Average: 28.64*

21.46
26.38
23.70
52.54 This is what happens when you forget an N perm
26.03
29.02
31.12
28.73
28.75
32.36
33.14
27.14


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 6, 2010)

Round 19
*Average: 38.00*

39.60, 32.69, 39.30, 33.83, 45.02, 31.44, 33.25, 36.68, 37.65, (28.81), (DNF), 50.56 = 38.00

The DNF featured two G-Perm failures!


----------



## Mewrius (Sep 6, 2010)

*Average 00:32.62 (Color Neutral)*

12:	00:34.60	
11:	00:24.38	
10:	00:30.34	
9:	00:32.60	
8:	00:32.18	
7:	00:37.35	
6:	00:30.99	
5:	00:35.17	
4:	00:31.77	
3:	00:33.58	
2:	00:29.35	
1:	00:35.66


----------



## Lorken (Sep 7, 2010)

*Average: 44.12*
1: 47.75
2: 47.63
3: 44.93
4: 45.65
5: 36.72*
6: 49.35*
7: 43.36
8: 39.66
9: 42.83
10: 40.86
11: 45.04
12: 45.51

Finally learnt E perm! still get a little confused on them though.


----------



## Carson (Sep 7, 2010)

flan said:


> EDIT: damn didnt see that it was closed  15 mins too late
> 
> EDIT 2: you did include me thank you soo much I hope it wasnt too much trouble to re edit that chart thing



I always announce that the thread is closed a few minutes before I do the results just for this reason.


----------



## flan (Sep 7, 2010)

Carson said:


> flan said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: damn didnt see that it was closed  15 mins too late
> ...



I started my Ao12, then you made the posts, then I finnished my Ao12 after it was too late. Thats why i didn't see. 

Ofcourse this doesnt change the fact that it was my fault for ignoring the closing time stated at the begining of the round but oh well its done now wont happen again.


----------



## Carson (Sep 7, 2010)

Mewrius said:


> *Average 00:32.62 (Color Neutral)*
> 
> 12:	00:34.60
> 11:	00:24.38
> ...



Did you "start over" using color neutral, or were the two rounds you participated in previously color neutral solves as well?


----------



## Carson (Sep 7, 2010)

flan said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > flan said:
> ...


I list it as the "potential" closing time for a reason. Results can be submitted up until the time that I post them, however, there are no guarantees after the "potential" time.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've finally decided to join for OH!
waiting for round 20!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 7, 2010)

*Average: 29.09*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 28.48
2. 27.80
3. 31.81
4. 31.25
5. 25.89
6. 31.98
7. 28.25
8. 28.12
9. 27.31
10. 27.20
11. 28.72
12. 32.98


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 7, 2010)

12:	00:30.15	
11:	00:24.00	
10:	00:32.06	
9:	00:34.74	
8:	00:31.84	
7:	00:22.76	
6:	00:32.83	
5:	00:27.60	
4:	00:27.18
3:	00:29.36	
2:	00:32.14	
1:	00:30.52	

Average: 29.60


----------



## Mewrius (Sep 7, 2010)

Carson said:


> Mewrius said:
> 
> 
> > *Average 00:32.62 (Color Neutral)*
> ...



Yeah, I started over. The first two rounds were non CN.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 11, 2010)

OH:
Average of 12: 35.04
1. 40.02 
2. 36.38
3. 34.27
4. 44.34
5. 27.92
6. 31.54 
7. 42.05
8. 26.46
9. 25.45
10. 42.02
11. (DNF) 
12. (23.06)


----------



## Carson (Sep 11, 2010)

*Round Nineteen Results*


----------



## Carson (Sep 11, 2010)

*Round Twenty
Potential Closing Time - September 17, 2010 || 08:01AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

R2 D U2 F D2 B U2 L' B F2 R' B U2 B F U L' R D' L2 D' L F L D
F2 L2 D2 U2 B L U L' R D' U' L B' F' D B F D R2 D B F L F2 L2
D' U L' R' D2 B' F R D' L' U' B' F D2 B' R' B2 F2 L' R' D B2 L2 R2 F'
D U' R' B' L' R2 F' U L R D' U' L D' U2 L2 F' L2 B2 F' U F L R F
R2 F D' L R2 B' F' R2 F' D' L2 D' L R B' U R' D U2 L2 R2 D2 L B F'
D U L B2 L B' F L' B' D2 R2 B' F' D' L' R' B' F R' D' U2 R' B' F U2
B D U' L2 D L2 B F U' B' U B2 D L' R2 D F2 R2 B R B2 F2 L D2 U
L' R2 B F' L2 U' L' D B2 F2 D' U R B2 L2 R B2 F L' R2 D R U R D
B' F D2 U' L R U L R' D B L2 R' D F2 L' R2 U B F U2 L2 U' B' F'
B2 F2 D' L' B2 L R2 B2 D2 U2 B' F' R2 B' U2 R' U' L' U L U B F D2 U'
F U2 B L2 R' D R' U2 L R' B2 D' U B' R' B F2 U2 B U B2 L2 D2 L2 R'
B2 F' D' L2 U' L B2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' U' B2 F' D2 F2 L' R' D'


----------



## CriminallyVulgar (Sep 12, 2010)

I feel dirty being the first to post results with times as bad as this, but maybe having a good, solid target and reliable record of achievement will encourage me to work at it.

*Average: 1:07.36*

Individual Times:
1) 1:04.52
2) 1:10.56
3) 1:09.83
4) 1:14.64
5) (1:24.97)
6) 1:11.33
7) 1:24.01
8) 58.64
9) 1:06.44
10) 53.87
11) 59.81
12) (52.47)


Just switch from pure Petrus to PetrusF2L-OLL/PLL, it's hit my speed pretty hard in the short term. My best in this set (non-lucky as well, unlike the 53.87) is around about my old average. I think motivation has taken a bump with the new technique learning, even my F2L seems slower a lot of the time.

Sorry for the big numbers  I won't post 'em next week if they're too high. I wouldn't blame you for asking


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

*Round 19*
*Average: 38.81*

39.01
33.00
35.53
49.91
30.14
42.73
38.45
32.22
49.52
41.20
33.90
42.53

I know it's closed but I went to my brothers college rugby tournament today and didn't have a chance to do it. I understand if you can't include me in the standings with an edit. Sorry if I'm inconveniencing you.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2010)

7th place with OH.
Going for 6th place this round!


----------



## Carson (Sep 12, 2010)

CriminallyVulgar said:


> I feel dirty being the first to post results with times as bad as this, but maybe having a good, solid target and reliable record of achievement will encourage me to work at it.
> 
> *Average: 1:07.36*
> 
> ...



There is no time limit for this thread. (I think I will add that to the first post) 10:00 solves take no longer than 30 second solves to enter into the results.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 12, 2010)

*Round 20*

*Average: 32.81 (Petrus)*

1. 33.43
2. 33.54
3. 32.70
4. 25.40
5. 29.41
6. 30.16
7. 31.39
8. 38.19
9. 33.29
10. 33.17
11. 32.81
12. 40.69

getting better at Petrus


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 12, 2010)

round 20

12:	28.02
11:	25.12	
10:	29.69	
9:	28.44	
8:	25.48	
7:	33.37	
6:	28.88	
5: 34.25	
4:	30.90	
3:	26.34	
2:	22.56	
1:	25.34	

Average:
00:28.20


----------



## Carson (Sep 12, 2010)

*Round 20
Average: 29.24*

24.16
25.78
30.08
DNF - Got distracted and did the wrong pll
28.76
31.99
31.99
29.45
25.99
29.05
30.49
28.82

I suppose it is about time for me to finally graduate from my own thread.


----------



## da25centz (Sep 13, 2010)

*Round 20
AVERAGE: 42.41*

1 51.60
2	36.80
3	34.63
4	41.38
5	34.89
6	53.59
7	(30.25) (PLL skip)
8	39.82
9	(54.80)
10	43.89
11	45.46
12	42.08

woo, first time. I should be finishing full PLL soon so hopefully these times will get better


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 13, 2010)

*Average: 30.59*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 32.53
2. 34.69
3. 27.90
4. 29.66
5. 39.92
6. 32.11
7. 28.77
8. 29.86
9. 30.80
10. 26.61
11. 22.08
12. 33.00


----------



## dannyz0r (Sep 13, 2010)

Joining in 
*OH Round 20*
*Average 30.93
*
30.68
25.76
27.07
30.37
33.28
32.09
40.41
31.84
28.14
25.65 
31.64
38.42


----------



## Kostas1601 (Sep 13, 2010)

joining in again

Round 20
*AVERAGE : 33.05 *

32.03,
28.11,
28.54,
28.10
40.65, 
36.13,
38.01, 
34.03, 
33.44,
33.95, 
36.62,
27.01

stupid pops.....I hate you!!!!


----------



## Rudinie (Sep 13, 2010)

Avg: 25.96

1: 00:27.32 
2: 00:29.71
3: 00:26.20
4: 00:27.00
5: 00:27.76
6: 00:26.45
7: 00:28.10
8: 00:20.50 (PLL skip)
9: 00:23.84 
10: 00:27.42 
11: 00:22.81 
12: 00:24.37

Again no sup-30's :-D allthough the second solve was pretty close. I started without warming up. At the end it started to go pretty fast, with 4 sub-25's in a series of 5 i can't complain. I guess i'm off to the "race to sub-20" thread, allthough i would be very happy to have a sub 25-avg first.


----------



## kar0209 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll join in OH.

*Avg: 33.11*

(29.57)
33.70
(41.64)
36.28
33.01
30.31
32.82
31.13
29.76
34.05
38.40
31.62

Started with my Guhong, used my Ghosthand for one solve and my F2 for the rest. I think I will use only the F2 from now on.


----------



## flan (Sep 13, 2010)

*Average: 27.39*

21.92, 
26.62, 
24.14, 
27.74, 
30.52, 
(21.09), 
34.94, 
29.22, 
28.56, 
23.07, 
27.21+, 
(35.41)

I pwned 

new pb Ao5 and Ao12


----------



## Kynit (Sep 13, 2010)

*Average: 36.36*

Times: 
39.99+
38.32
36.65
37.19
35.92
32.30
41.11
(28.90)
35.69
34.28
32.20
(43.19)

Sucksssss.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Sep 14, 2010)

Round 20: 33.55 OH

36.04, 33.38, 29.48, 32.31, 37.43, 37.98, 32.94, 39.14, 33.59, 31.02, 28.33, 31.29 

Comments: I haven't cubed for 2-3 months. I'm back now. And my times haven't gotten too bad. I'm happy with these. =D


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 15, 2010)

Average 35.48

34.57+, 39.97, 32.54, 39.24, 32.12, (42.43), (25.31), 36.15, 33.62, 36.87, 31.98, 37.78 = 35.48


----------



## Godmil (Sep 16, 2010)

Round 20

Average = 50.52

StDev = 4.53

Individual Times:
1. 54.41
2. 52.78
3. 49.56
4. 44.22
5. 49.99
6. 50.08
7. 53.02
8. 56.68
9. 52.59
10. (36.10) (super easy f2l + T OLL and A Perm 
11. 41.85
12. (58.88)

My first entry.
Newly stickered A-V, which I'm not used to, but got more comfortable as I went. Just finishing learning full Fridrich LL, but messed up a couple of times, and couldn't remember the OLL quickly.
still, got a new personal best with a super easy last layer 
Need more practice.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hrm. 35 OH average last week.
Aiming for 34 average this week.
Shall edit this tonight!

Average of 12: 33.69
1. 32.61 
2. 30.03 
3. 32.59 
4. (24.66) 
5. (41.73) 
6. 39.22 
7. 35.71 
8. 33.07 
9. 32.78 
10. 31.51 
11. 33.23 
12. 36.16 
Success!

But I still fail.


----------



## rightmanten (Sep 17, 2010)

*Round 20 
Average 28.67
*

12:	00:24.73	
11:	00:27.64	
10:	00:31.17	
9:	00:28.53	
8:	00:29.40	
7:	00:30.44	
6:	00:24.51	
5:	00:25.90	
4:	00:26.28	
3:	00:30.10	
2:	00:32.47	
1:	00:33.06


I have officially graduated from this thread. Thanks Carson for creating and maintaing this thread


----------



## Carson (Sep 17, 2010)

*Round Twenty Results*


----------



## Carson (Sep 17, 2010)

*Round Twenty-One
Potential Closing Time - September 24, 2010 || 08:01AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

D U L2 B2 U2 B L' R D U2 F' L D' F' U' F2 L' B' L2 R2 D2 B' F U2 B
L F' L D U B F D2 B R B2 F U B U' R D2 B U2 B F U' B2 U2 R2
D B2 F2 L D' L2 U2 F2 U B L D' U F2 D2 B' L U B F' D' U' L' R' D
D R D' B L R B2 F2 R2 B R F D' L R' U B D2 U R2 B L' B F D2
B F D2 U L2 R2 U2 L' D2 U L' R U' R B' F2 D2 L' R2 U' B' D U' B2 F
B R' D U' R2 D U L B D2 F2 D' L D' U' B' L D B' D F2 R2 D U' B
B2 L' B2 F2 L' R F' R F D' U L2 R2 D' U2 R' B' F D B F' L2 U F R2
B L2 U' F' U2 B' L' U' B' F' D' U' B' R2 D F D B' L R U' R' F L2 D
L R B F U2 R B2 F D2 U F' R2 D' R B D' U L' D2 L' D' U B F U
D U2 F2 D' U R' D F R2 F D' U2 L2 R D' U2 B2 F2 D2 L' R' B2 R B' R'
U2 B' F L R2 B2 L2 R' B F2 U2 F' L' R F' D' L' B' L2 R D U R' B U'
L' D2 B F L R2 D2 U R B' F U2 B' R' U F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L' R2 F2 D


----------



## kar0209 (Sep 18, 2010)

*OH average of 12: 32.48*

1. (24.07) 
2. 29.74 
3. 36.77 
4. 30.69 
5. 37.21 
6. 29.87 
7. 36.08
8. (54.70)
9. 30.93
10. 29.03
11. 27.99
12. 36.45

F2 was used for the whole average. It would have been so much better if I could stop failing sometimes. <_<


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 18, 2010)

*27.85. Petrus.*

12 Individual Times: 25.80, 29.56, 24.61, 22.78, (42.86), 36.25, (21.06), 24.75, 29.77, 28.50, 30.71, 25.86 
Average: 27.85, Best Time: 21.06 Worst Time: 42.86 
I thought I was a little slower. I'll do race to sub 20 next week. Not sure why I'm posting this >_<
3 move 2x2x2 on the 21.06 or 22.78. Forget which one.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 18, 2010)

12:	00:28.32	
11:	00:28.79	
10:	00:29.65	
9:	00:24.99	
8:	00:29.79	
7:	00:30.00 WIN	
6:	00:28.59
5:	00:29.90
4:	00:26.15
3:	00:24.50
2:	00:29.58
1:	00:28.07

average 28.19

I just graduated !!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2010)

This won't take standing anytime soon but will i be allowed to rejoin as a zz/zbll even though i already graduated cfop a while ago?
or at least as a ZZ/COLL/EPLL?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 19, 2010)

Average 65.61

1. (81.42)
2. 73.39 
3. 68.74
4. 59.65
5. 72.66
6. 65.47 oll skip
7. 58.47
8. 66.23
9. 58.86 
10. 55.68
11. (46.99) pb!
12. 79.79

Using http://www.cubetimer.com/.


----------



## dannyz0r (Sep 19, 2010)

*OH Round 21*
Average of 12: 30.72
1. 32.64 F L' B' D2 U2 F U2 F R' U' L2 F' U2 L2 B' L' B2 U' D2 F D' R2 U D2 B2
2. 30.82 B U' F' D' B2 L B F' R F' U' R' U D F D' R L' D2 R U2 B R B F2
3. 26.86 L2 B2 D' U' B' L2 F' R2 U F U' F2 B R2 U' D2 L2 R2 B' D' F' U L' F' R
4. 32.30 L F2 D2 B2 D' U F R2 L D' U F2 B' L2 F' L2 B' F2 L2 F' R U' R U L2
5. (33.06) U2 F' D2 R U R' D2 F2 L2 U' B F' D2 L2 D U' B' U' D L' B R L' B2 D
6. 30.98 F' B' U R L F U' D' R L B' R' L' F R B2 R L U' D2 L' B' D L2 R
7. 27.48 U D F2 R' U' B' R L2 D2 U B' F D R2 B R' L2 U2 L2 B2 L F' D2 U2 B
8. (26.74) D B D2 L' F B' L R' U' B2 R U L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' L' R' B' R2 U
9. 32.47 B' L R F' D B' U R2 B R U2 B2 D' U B L2 B2 R' L2 D2 U' R2 U L2 F2
10. 30.28 D F' L' F B2 R U2 F' R L F' U' L B' D2 F U2 R U' R' B L B D' U
11. 30.73 U F2 U' R' F' R2 B F2 D L U2 B R2 B' R2 L F' L D F L R' D2 B2 D'
12. 32.66 L R2 U2 R' L' U' R' L' B' L B2 R2 F2 B2 U' B U2 F L' U F' B2 U L2 U2


----------



## Carson (Sep 20, 2010)

As long as your times are significantly slower with those methods I see not reason not for you to participate.


----------



## CriminallyVulgar (Sep 20, 2010)

*54.93*

1) (1:04.08)
2) 52.49
3) 58.99
4) (46.58)
5) 52.16
6) 47.80
7) 54.08
8) 58.18
9) 54.11
10) 49.62
11) 1:01.33
12) 1:00.54

Argh, couldn't recognise the R-perm on the first and it threw me off a bit. After that, good form until I got the end and realised I'd had good form, and panicked a J-Perm over a minute. Very tired of F-Perms now, which still take me longer than 2-looking G-Perms.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 20, 2010)

*Average: 26.37*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 23.47
2. 25.69
3. 29.89 <------(Messed up my F2L)
4. 21.36
5. 31.86
6. 28.91
7. 27.34
8. 22.86
9. 28.53
10. 25.72
11. 24.06
12. 27.22

Holy crap. I have improved tremendously, just by sitting down and practicing my Intuitive F2L. Man, it goes a long way, I see. Hopefully it wasn't just a fluke, and I can continue like this next round. And my consistency isn't too great, etiher...

Now, just need to finish up my last 4 PLLs, and I can get that one sup-30 out of the way.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 20, 2010)

*38.95*


38.97
31.24
30.64
41.18
38.13
44.88
34.54
39.46
41.66
42.26
39.54
42.54

Not good at all


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 21, 2010)

Round 21
Average: 42.83

44.01, (1:05.75), 45.36, 49.54, 45.68, (32.70), 34.41, 40.45, 39.75, 47.27, 39.83, 42.05 = 42.83


----------



## Godmil (Sep 22, 2010)

Round 21

Average 47.06

StDev 9.78

38.80
46.68
65.49 (messed up cross half way through f2l)
58.32
56.80
(37.37)
39.91
DNF (massive OLL fail)
45.01
43.59
38.04
37.93

Consistency is a major problem for me (particularly when I forget OLLs), but generally I think I'm getting much faster


----------



## Kynit (Sep 22, 2010)

Gonna order some new stickers soon... my FII is practically unusable because the faded stickers make recognition ridiculous. I might stay out of this round for that reason.


----------



## flan (Sep 23, 2010)

*Average:28.46*
I think this means I graduated 
Thank you so much carson this thread is awsome. I kinda wish i could spend more time here. Oh well I'll be back for OH

32.69, 25.98, 21.88, 23.01, 31.84, 19.68, 31.48, 32.44, 28.19, 35.26, 29.50, 27.58

^^
Also new PB 19.68 woooo sub 20 and new pb Ao5 23.62 ~2 seconds faster than old one set last week.    

EDIT: the times got so bad because i was soo shakey from my new pb's. Also the last solve was pll skip


----------



## jackdexter75 (Sep 24, 2010)

New graduation idea: When ALL your times in the Average are under 30. (or sub20 thread, in that case under 20) That way it makes more sense to graduate. 'Cause I've seen some people graduate that are still getting in the high 30's, and lower 40's. Plus, I know some people like to stay in this thread longer. Anywway, just an idea.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Sep 24, 2010)

Round 21: Avg: 30.21

35.35, 34.59, 30.68, 25.80[PLL skip], 29.56, 33.30, 25.42, 30.07, 30.79, 34.59, 25.29, 27.31 

Comments: I seem do be doing better. We'll see next week, whether or not this was a fluke.


----------



## Carson (Sep 24, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> New graduation idea: When ALL your times in the Average are under 30. (or sub20 thread, in that case under 20) That way it makes more sense to graduate. 'Cause I've seen some people graduate that are still getting in the high 30's, and lower 40's. Plus, I know some people like to stay in this thread longer. Anywway, just an idea.



Does anyone else have any input on this? It is true that some graduates still have frequent super 30 averages (myself especially), but requiring all sub-30 solves would make it pretty difficult. I rarely have an AO12 that does not have a super 35 solve, and I will likely be getting consistent sub 25 second averages before I am able to avoid the 30+ solves for an entire average.

This is why it takes three consecutive averages to meet the graduation requirements.

I am open to modifying the graduation requirements if a number of people would like to see such a change, but requiring ALL solves to be sub 30 would be a little too strict in my opinion.


----------



## Kynit (Sep 24, 2010)

I think all counting times sub-35 would be pretty fair.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't like it becaus everyone has a bad solve every now and then


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 24, 2010)

It depends. Like, last round I had an Ao12 sub-27, yet I had 1 solve which was sup-30. **** happens, and it can ruin it. Maybe do something like Kynit said, of no sup-35s. To make it harder, you could even do no sup-32 or something specific.

No sup-30s is kinda strict, since you could have a bad solve, and that would ruin everything. Besides, if you have 1 sup-30 only, it gets dropped anyway. 

When I graduate here, I want to make sure that at least 90% of my solves are sub-30. If I graduated and had a bunch of solves that were sup-30, and a couple lucky ones that got me barely to 29 and under, I would feel like I cheated, and wasn't really sub-30. If you are sub-30, you should probably never get a sup-35, unless it's one of those horrible times, where something goes wrong, and you only realize later or forget a LL alg. By making it no sup-35s, you guarantee that the people graduating aren't just getting lucky by fluke, since they will never have any time near 40, which they shouldn't, in my opinion.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 24, 2010)

I like it the way it is. The whole point of the Average of 12 is to get a quantifiable general speed, I think looking at individual times is unnecessary.


----------



## Carson (Sep 26, 2010)

*Round Twenty-One*


----------



## Carson (Sep 26, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Two
Potential Closing Time - October 01, 2010 || 08:01AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

D2 L2 R' F U' L' R D2 B' F' U R2 B2 R' U2 L2 D' L' B F' D2 U' B F' R2
B' F' L' D2 U' R D2 U L' D' F2 D' L' R2 D' U L' R2 U L U' L' D' U2 L
L' D2 L' R2 B2 F D U B F' R2 B' U2 L' R2 F D' U2 B F D' B' D2 U2 B
L' R B2 F' D2 U F2 D F L R2 D' U L B2 U2 L U L2 D U2 B D2 L R'
F U L2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 U B' L' D2 U' L2 U B L2 R' D' B2 F L' B F U
R' D B R2 B' F2 L' B2 F L2 B' F' D' F' L2 F2 U' B' U2 L B' F2 D U F'
L' R' D U2 B D U B L2 D R2 U2 R F R' B2 D' U' L' U' L2 B L2 R' B'
B2 F' D R2 B2 U2 F D' R2 D' U2 B L B' R2 D' U R2 D' U' R2 B F D' U
L R D2 U2 L' R' F2 L2 B U B' F2 U2 F2 L B' F2 L F' D B2 F' D2 U2 R'
L2 R' D2 U2 B' D' L2 F L' R' D' U L2 R B2 L' R' D2 B' D' F2 L' U R2 D
D B2 F2 L' R B F R B F D B2 F2 L2 D2 U F' U2 F2 D B' D' L' R F
L F' R' D2 U L U L2 B2 R B' L2 U2 F' D B2 L2 R D U' F L U2 L2 R'


----------



## Carson (Sep 26, 2010)

Davee said:


> *Average: 40.13*
> 
> 
> Standard Deviation: 3.34
> ...


 


Davee said:


> *Average 34.204*
> 
> Best: 27.27 (new pb!)
> Worst: 47.46
> ...



Umm... Since you submitted two results for this round, I used the first one.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 27, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 46.30
worst time: 1:07.30

current avg5: 59.93 (σ = 2.05)
best avg5: 54.26 (σ = 6.04)

current avg12: *59.25* (σ = 5.24)
best avg12: 59.25 (σ = 5.24)

session avg: 59.25 (σ = 5.24)
session mean: 58.84

1) 1:01.57
2) 1:06.19
3) 58.26
4) 46.30
5) *1:07.30*
6) 1:01.32
7) 46.56
8) 54.91
9) 59.19
10) 1:03.92
11) 57.87
12) 1:02.74

The first 46 was xcross on purpose, and then a U perm (not a slow pll  )

My f2l averages at around 30-35 seconds. my LL blows horribly. I should probably try and learn OH LL algs..and also I'm using a very worn in haiyan memory. absolutely no corner cutting on it <_<. lockups <3

very happy sub1 OH ao12 though..


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 27, 2010)

*Average: 26.66*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 23.30
2. 17.81 <-----(Holy Crap! Non-lucky PB!)
3. 22.97
4. 27.50
5. 28.92
6. 23.80
7. 25.48
8. 30.81
9. 27.58
10. 29.88
11. 29.42
12. 27.72

Sweet. I'm improving pretty fast all of a sudden. Again, I got 1 sup-30, but at least it was by .81 seconds.
And my average has 666 in it. Lol.


----------



## kar0209 (Sep 27, 2010)

*OH Avg12: 32.84*

36.18, 35.10, 28.70, 40.42, 35.46, 23.74, 32.90, 28.74, 32.58, 30.98, 36.74, 30.98

Messed up on some of the solves.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 28, 2010)

12:	00:29.68	
11:	00:29.32	
10:	00:29.10	
9:	00:29.64	
8:	00:28.02	
7:	00:28.71	
6:	00:28.35	
5:	00:29.73	
4:	00:27.90	
3:	00:26.93	
2:	00:27.72	
1:	00:26.94	
average 28.50


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 28, 2010)

Alright, I'm back for this round.  I shall post results tomorrow.

I'm taking a 24hr break from minecraft to make sure I don't get incredibly bad at cubing.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 28, 2010)

*avg 64.57*

1. D2 L2 R' F U' L' R D2 B' F' U R2 B2 R' U2 L2 D' L' B F' D2 U' B F' R2 62.24
2. B' F' L' D2 U' R D2 U L' D' F2 D' L' R2 D' U L' R2 U L U' L' D' U2 L 61.07
3. L' D2 L' R2 B2 F D U B F' R2 B' U2 L' R2 F D' U2 B F D' B' D2 U2 B 63.44
4. L' R B2 F' D2 U F2 D F L R2 D' U L B2 U2 L U L2 D U2 B D2 L R' 57.70
5. F U L2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 U B' L' D2 U' L2 U B L2 R' D' B2 F L' B F U 67.12
6. R' D B R2 B' F2 L' B2 F L2 B' F' D' F' L2 F2 U' B' U2 L B' F2 D U F' 62.85
7. L' R' D U2 B D U B L2 D R2 U2 R F R' B2 D' U' L' U' L2 B L2 R' B' 65.81
8. B2 F' D R2 B2 U2 F D' R2 D' U2 B L B' R2 D' U R2 D' U' R2 B F D' U (78.35)
9. L R D2 U2 L' R' F2 L2 B U B' F2 U2 F2 L B' F2 L F' D B2 F' D2 U2 R' 65.89
10. L2 R' D2 U2 B' D' L2 F L' R' D' U L2 R B2 L' R' D2 B' D' F2 L' U R2 D 64.91
11. D B2 F2 L' R B F R B F D B2 F2 L2 D2 U F' U2 F2 D B' D' L' R F (52.46) pll skip
12. L F' R' D2 U L U L2 B2 R B' L2 U2 F' D B2 L2 R D U' F L U2 L2 R' 60.59

Using Bellon Cube Timer. That was depressing because I was doing much better over the weekend. Maybe I shouldn't do this during Monday Night Football.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 29, 2010)

*Round 22 (Petrus)
Average: 33.02*

1. 30.30
2. 29.03
3. 44.45
4. 30.76
5. 25.16
6. 34.43
7. 36.89
8. 37.14
9. 31.47
10. 33.48
11. 31.95
12. 34.71

Meh.


----------



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi first post here  Let me know if I did anything wrong, notably the DNF on the last one, my cube popped 3 pieces out so I wans't sure whether to redo it

1:11.21, 1:26.73, 41.84, 1:07.73, 43.17, 47.28, 1:06.94, 1:17.04, 1:06.74, 1:00.67+, 1:15.77, DNF(35.65)

Its a shame, my last solve was really really good, I think I was gonna get a 50 second time

best time: 41.84
worst time: 1:26.73

session avg: 1:06.33


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 29, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Hi first post here  Let me know if I did anything wrong, notably the DNF on the last one, my cube popped 3 pieces out so I wans't sure whether to redo it
> 
> 1:11.21, 1:26.73, 41.84, 1:07.73, 43.17, 47.28, 1:06.94, 1:17.04, 1:06.74, 1:00.67+, 1:15.77, DNF(35.65)
> 
> ...


 he=brother
my OH faster then your 2h
;D


----------



## EricReese (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I just started serious cubing..2 days ago? lol


----------



## Godmil (Sep 30, 2010)

Round 22

Average 43.36

(1.01.63)
58.25
41.87
43.62
35.27
43.08
41.57
34.80
44.95
(30.96)
50.32
39.93

Oh man, so much wanted to ignore the first two times (Weird cross fail then forgotten OLL), but I'd only be cheating myself. Anyway happy overall cause I beat my single personal best by nearly 3 seconds  Getting much better at remembering my OLL's, but not sure where I can improve my times, I feel a little maxed out. Here's hoping I can keep improving my Ao12s here


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 30, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Hi first post here  Let me know if I did anything wrong, notably the DNF on the last one, my cube popped 3 pieces out so I wans't sure whether to redo it
> 
> 1:11.21, 1:26.73, 41.84, 1:07.73, 43.17, 47.28, 1:06.94, 1:17.04, 1:06.74, 1:00.67+, 1:15.77, DNF(35.65)
> 
> ...


 



Just try to make sure to read the first post in this thread, and not miss some information. 
Like this one:



Carson said:


> I don't care how you present your individual times when you post your results but please... *PLEASE....* put your average at the beginning of your post as a "bold" "size 4" font. See the example post below to see how this works, if you don't already know.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

_current avg12: 34.92
(σ = 2.54)_

34.61
36.41
37.17
32.91
43.82
30.78
38.04
35.58
28.92
34.92
37.94
30.82

best time: 28.92
worst time: 43.82

Not that good. about two seconds off my usual.


----------



## EricReese (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok thank you I even read that but forgot to put it in my post lol. Oopsss


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

Average 40.40
1. 42.28
2. (31.38)
3. 45.10
4. 40.50
5. (47.15)
6. 37.70
7. 39.02
8. 42.01
9. 45.75
10. 32.06
11. 38.34
12. 41.33


----------



## Lorken (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been off cubing for a while now, but I want to at least get this before I stop.
*Average: 44.06*
1. 46.97 lol, dropped the cube because I thought I was using a stackmat timer and it exploded 
2. DNF realised after my third corner that my white cross was a turn off 
3. 42.35
4. 47.71 (pop)
5. 42.30
6. 45.90
7. 42.78
8. 44.60
9. 40.77
10. 48.89
11. 41.29 had to redo my oll 
12. 41.06

Also, nice work Carson!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 1, 2010)

OH Round 22.
Average of 12: 31.60
1. 34.13 
2. 29.19 
3. 30.96 
4. 29.84 
5. 29.65 
6. 32.06 
7. (25.31) 
8. 30.05 
9. 35.48 
10. (41.93) 
11. 29.21 
12. 35.47


----------



## Carson (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry for the recent delays in posting results.... I have a night class on Fridays. (Actually, I'm in class now ) I will try to get results up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Carson (Oct 4, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Two*


----------



## Carson (Oct 4, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Three
Potential Closing Time - October 08, 2010 || 08:01AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

F2 D2 B D R' F2 R F' R D' B U F' L' B2 F' R B2 D' L' B2 D F2 R2 D'
U' B U2 L F L2 U' R2 U' L2 F D B' R U D' F D2 R' B2 U L2 F L D
B U2 L' U2 B2 F' R' F' L R U D' R' F U2 L2 D2 F2 R D R' L2 B U2 B2
R2 B D F2 B' D L' F B' R' B L D' L' F B2 D F2 U2 B' L U R2 L2 D'
D' B' D F L' B D R2 B2 D2 U L2 F' D' U' F2 B2 L B' F D B' L' R' B'
D B F' D2 U F' R L2 D U' L B D2 F B' L U2 D2 B L2 B' D2 U F2 U' 
D2 R F U2 L' R2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R2 L D' L' D2 B' U' D' L B D2 L2 R D' L
D' U' B D2 L D F' L' R' B D2 R' D F D' F2 B' D2 R B2 F R' U F R'
L2 B' R' F2 D R2 B' U2 R' L D2 B R2 F2 U' B R2 B U' B L' R2 B U2 L
R B' U2 F L2 B2 R2 B' L D' U' F B2 R U' B2 R L D2 R B' D U' L R
R' D R2 B R2 D U' B U2 L' F2 B U F L2 F' R' L U D2 F D' B L2 D'
F2 L' D2 L R D2 F' B2 R D2 R B2 L' B' L2 U R2 U D' L U' L' D2 R' U'


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Average 32.29*

1. 33.08
2. 33.19
3. 33.12
4. (28.80)
5. 33.02
6. 31.49
7. 31.82
8. 34.13
9. 30.80
10. (41.72)
11. 31.48
12. 30.73

Only one sub 30 a bit disappointing but really consistent for me


----------



## EricReese (Oct 4, 2010)

*53.71*

Times

1. 49.38
2. (1:08.97)
3. 53.01
4. 43.46
5. 48.15
6. 54.55
7. 52.36
8. 57.63
9. 51.83
10. 1:07.85
11. (41.77)
12. 58.90


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 4, 2010)

Round Twenty-Three
Average 39.94


32.69, 54.00, (56.59), 34.19, 37.83, 42.78, 32.95, (31.22), 36.39, 43.29, 44.67, 40.63 = 39.94


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 4, 2010)

*Average: 26.60*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 27.95
2. 26.10
3. 24.54
4. 23.84
5. 27.26
6. 26.83
7. 31.15
8. 24.99
9. 25.94
10. 26.60
11. 29.84
12. 25.99

Sweet. I made really fast improvement, and was able to graduate!
I still got that pesky sup30, though...


----------



## Lorken (Oct 5, 2010)

*Average: 41.64*
1. 41.44
2. 38.87
3. 44.51
4. 43.44
5. 44.49
6. 44.33
7. 43.21
8. 40.89
9. 37.64
10. 40.69
11. DNF (forgot to U' the cross )
12. 38.54

Yes! this is probably the best session I have had. 

Also, is it smart to turn down the countdown to 5 seconds? At competition, everyone seems to start before the 8 seconds, so I thought I might as well learn.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 5, 2010)

Lorken said:


> *Average: 41.64*
> 
> Also, is it smart to turn down the countdown to 5 seconds? At competition, everyone seems to start before the 8 seconds, so I thought I might as well learn.


 
Use all of the inspection time they give you. Once you're good at planning the whole cross you'll be able to see and track the first F2L pair in inspection and during cross. It's in one of Feliks's How to Get Faster tutorial vids.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 5, 2010)

Average 40.41 (last round i got 40.40)
39.80
37.69
41.56
32.08
(44.89)
43.91
44.72
(30.44)
38.90
42.28
42.26
40.99


----------



## peedu (Oct 5, 2010)

*29.12*

01 (34.28)
02 28.50
03 32.98
04 29.96
05 28.56
06 27.95
07 24.98
08 29.37
09 26.51
10 29.90
11 (21.41)
12 32.55


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 6, 2010)

*All under a minute!*

*Avg 12: 47.89*

1. 52.49 
2. 53.63 
3. 56.41 
4. 54.94 
5. 57.11 
6. 52.19 
7. 45.45 
8. 44.08 
9. (35.94) 
10. (59.09) 
11. 45.59 
12. 57.12 

Using a fresh new Gu Hong.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 6, 2010)

Round 23

Average 44.28

1	46.71
2	38.39
3	36.55
4	41.23
5	DNF (OLL fail)
6	42.46
7	37.26
8	38.66
9	51.54 (AGH! would have been 32, but I somehow went from a T perm into a J perm halfway through and had to go back to the F2L :.(
10	33.63
11	01:07.3 (another massive PLL fail, but I had to carry on cause I already had one DNF)
12	42.75

Could have had a really nice average here, but for some reason I kept messing up on some PLL's that I must have done a thousand times. OK, definitely sub 40 next week.


----------



## celli (Oct 8, 2010)

*AVG 12: 00:38.69*
round 23

times:
12: 00:33.13 
11: 00:39.11 
10: 00:38.67 
9: 00:41.31 
8: (00:48.35)
7: 00:33.55 
6: 00:43.28 
5: 00:41.42 
4: 00:42.81 
3: 00:40.27
2: (00:25.02) 
1: 00:33.33 
new PB!!!!!!!!!!!! 
pretty good for me.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 8, 2010)

35.57, 32.97, 27.97, DNF(51.43), 36.48, 44.83, 26.25, 35.12, 37.82, 45.80, 41.80, 43.46
2nd to last one was amazing 1st block. fail second = bad time... 
on the 4th solve I was attacked by a friend... and it totally destroyed my brain =/ (4th solve I even Tried it again)
I also hate not having a premade 1x1x2 block.
avg12: 38.18


----------



## Rinfiyks (Oct 8, 2010)

Not posted on this thread (or the old one) for a few months, because I had averages of 35 - 40.

Now I've got my average down to around 30.

*Average: 29.27*
26.58
(34.52)
28.66
24.86
25.70
33.26
(23.81)
33.89
27.31
27.08
31.70 (pop)
33.70

Yes, it is under 30, but I want 3 sub-30 averages in a row


----------



## stinkocheeze (Oct 9, 2010)

AVERAGE: 37.35 

1. 35.27 
2. (43.53) LOL I misplaced two pairs one and misplaced another pair twice. Fail 
3. 31.67 
4. 32.73
5. 37.69
6. 32.27
6. 29.23
7. 33.40
8. 35.14
9. 40.13
10. 28.73 Fail solve = easy oll and pll skip O_O
11. 41.09
12. (29.96)

Haven't cubed in a month.. and my times show that O_O
yes, i know i'm late.. i think...


----------



## netiman (Oct 10, 2010)

I know this is really late but the new scrambles aren't up yet so I thought I would just do round 23.

10 of 12 avg: 29.69

1. 31.67
2. 24.98
3. 30.90
4. (33.21)
5. 31.12
6. 31.03
7. 27.66
8. 29.97
9. (23.12)
10. 29.98
11. 28.63
12. 31.04

This is alright for me. Just came back to cubing after 4 month break a few days ago. So this is alright but not my best.
I am waiting for the 3 in a row sub-30 before I progress.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 11, 2010)

I know I'm late too but there aren't any results for Round 23 or new scrambles sooo...

*Ao12: 29.61*


29.06
27.06
31.43
29.03
29.46
27.83
25.42
33.35
32.53
33.92
32.88
23.32

I was getting concerned near the end but saved myself with that 23. Should've been a 22 but I started the wrong U-perm and had to backtrap a few moves. With no warm up though I'll take it. Two more


----------



## EricReese (Oct 11, 2010)

Any idea when the new rounds starting?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 12, 2010)

Round 23
Average: 34.16
29.39, (45.37), 30.94, 34.47, 39.33, 39.61, 30.72, 32.59, (26.25), 36.53, 37.70, 30.36 = 34.16


----------



## clover (Oct 12, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 23.40
*
1. 19.71
2. 24.28
3. 23.81
4. 24.31
5. 22.28
6. 25.94
7. 24.86
8. 19.63
9. 24.23
10. 21.56
11. 27.50
12. 23.01


----------



## Dimeg (Oct 12, 2010)

*round 23*

1. 26.29
2. 32.11
3. 33.72
4. 23.49
5. 24.37
6. 29.63
7. 27.41
8. 27.60
9. 39.29 Almost forgot PLL
10. 35.00
11. 31.46
12. 26.74


10 of 12. 29.43
av of 12. 29,76

new PB (I'm still a little shocked) pretty weird to be sub 30 on my first try. I might also try the next one to be sure...


----------



## Zann (Oct 12, 2010)

*AVG 12: 43.51*

1. 32.40
2. 40.91
3. 44.50
4. 43.38
5. 49.63
6. 49.84
7. 41.29
8. 35.61
9. 54.04
10. 43.61
11. 45.29
12. 41.65


----------



## Carson (Oct 13, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Three*









@MichaelErskine: You submitted two sets of results for round 23, so I used the first set. Don't feel bad, you are not the first person to do that.


----------



## Carson (Oct 13, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Four
Potential Closing Time - MONDAY October 18, 2010 || 08:01AM EST​*
*Scrambles*

L' R' U' B F L R' D' L' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 R F L' R2 B2 F' D2 U B' R2
D2 B D' U2 L2 B L2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' L' B' F2 D U' R U' F' L R B2
D' U R' D' L2 R' B2 F D' U F R2 U' L2 U' L2 D' F U' L D' U' F' U B
D2 B F2 L' R2 U' L F D2 L' B D' U' L' U' R2 D2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' F2
L2 U B D L' R B2 D U B2 D' U L' D B2 F' L2 R' U F U2 R' B F' L
B' F2 U2 L' U' R2 F D' L2 D' U2 B F R2 U2 B' U2 R' B' L2 R' D2 U2 L' R
U' F2 R' D' U' B' R2 U B F' D B2 D R2 F2 L' R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' U F
D2 U B' L' F D2 B' U2 B F' L2 B' D U F2 R' D U2 B' R' B2 F' D2 U2 F2
L2 R B2 L2 F' R U L' B' U2 F2 L2 R U2 L2 R' D U' L2 R2 B D2 L' R U'
U' L2 F' D2 U' F' L2 U B' L R' D' B2 L' R2 D B2 F' L2 R2 F' L R2 D' U2
F L2 R' D2 R' D2 R B R D' B2 F L R2 F' L' R' B F2 L' R U B F U'
D2 U F' R B F' L R B F L R B' F2 L2 B D U' F' R B' F D L D'

I'm running this one for a few extra days since I am late getting the new scrambles posted.


----------



## protocoldoug (Oct 13, 2010)

Average: 46.64
Round 24

1. 43.99
2. 51.07
3. 39.14
4. 47.10
5. 48.05
6. 43.33
7. (34.70)
8. (52.52)
9. 51.33
10. 50.77
11. 41.35
12. 50.59

(34.70 is only 1/100th of a second worse than my personal best! ...Working on look-ahead and slowly getting better, but, my f2l times are kind of all over the place, so... I'll keep it up! Thanks for maintaining this thread, I'll be back)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 13, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 39.08
worst time: 57.08

current avg5: 45.13 (σ = 2.93)
best avg5: 40.52 (σ = 1.20)

current avg12: 46.44 (σ = 5.50)
best avg12: *46.44 *(σ = 5.50)

session avg: 46.44 (σ = 5.50)
session mean: 46.71


13 second improvement from last week

49.17, 57.08, 43.30, 54.99, 46.13, 40.26, 39.19, 44.19, 39.08, 42.11, 55.95, 49.09
one handed btw


----------



## nccube (Oct 13, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *33.54*
Standard Deviation: 6.63
Best Time: 23.95
Worst Time: 49.06
Individual Times:
1.	36.77	L' R' U' B F L R' D' L' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 R F L' R2 B2 F' D2 U B' R2
2.	28.38	D2 B D' U2 L2 B L2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' L' B' F2 D U' R U' F' L R B2
3.	31.61	D' U R' D' L2 R' B2 F D' U F R2 U' L2 U' L2 D' F U' L D' U' F' U B
4.	26.75	D2 B F2 L' R2 U' L F D2 L' B D' U' L' U' R2 D2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' F2
5.	23.95	L2 U B D L' R B2 D U B2 D' U L' D B2 F' L2 R' U F U2 R' B F' L
6.	30.34	B' F2 U2 L' U' R2 F D' L2 D' U2 B F R2 U2 B' U2 R' B' L2 R' D2 U2 L' R
7.	34.78	U' F2 R' D' U' B' R2 U B F' D B2 D R2 F2 L' R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' U F
8.	33.97	D2 U B' L' F D2 B' U2 B F' L2 B' D U F2 R' D U2 B' R' B2 F' D2 U2 F2
9.	49.06	L2 R B2 L2 F' R U L' B' U2 F2 L2 R U2 L2 R' D U' L2 R2 B D2 L' R U'
10.	36.92	U' L2 F' D2 U' F' L2 U B' L R' D' B2 L' R2 D B2 F' L2 R2 F' L R2 D' U2
11.	42.86	F L2 R' D2 R' D2 R B R D' B2 F L R2 F' L' R' B F2 L' R U B F U'
12.	33.03	D2 U F' R B F' L R B F L R B' F2 L2 B D U' F' R B' F D L D'
OH


----------



## Igora (Oct 13, 2010)

I decided to come here, given that I am almost sub 30 (this average wasn't very good for me).

*Round 24*
Average- 34.39

1. 34.88
2. 34.42
3. 41.07 
4. 24.71
5. 29.78
6. 34.64
7. 35.64
8. 28.89
9. 38.28 (Pop!)
10. 37.49
11. 42.03 (the one pll I don't know)
12. 30.87


----------



## Kynit (Oct 13, 2010)

Worst. Consistency. EVER.

*Round 24
Average: 33.25*

Times:
28.58 - PLL skip!
30.16
37.37
36.91 - 1 piece pop during PLL
(25.29) - single PB by 0.2
35.72
35.05 - Failed the cross
26.84 - System update window appeared; should have been under 26
34.87
35.58
31.42
(40.76) yuck.

(Standard Deviation: 3.52)

At least my brand new cubesmith stickers are pretty


----------



## MEn (Oct 14, 2010)

*Average: 28.14*

1. 25.64
2. (22.96)
3. 24.25
4. 31.33
5. 27.32
6. 27.74
7. 31.81
8. 28.89
9. 26.73
10. (33.44)
11. 29.00
12. 28.55


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 14, 2010)

Round 24
Average: 29.20

1. 26.36
2. 30.90
3. 31.38
4. (36.82)
5. 24.17
6. 32.94
7. 27.16
8. 27.60
9. 27.44
10. (24.00)
11. 30.28
12. 33.75


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 14, 2010)

*Round 24*

Average: 44.18

1. 52.58	
2. 49.35	
3. 51.18	
4. 44.67	
5. 41.98	
6. (DNF)	(Executed Y incorrectly and stopped timer with a U showing.)	
7. 42.05	
8. 39.56	
9. 41.57	
10. 50.76	
11. (36.25)	
12. 38.68

...with newly cleaned DaYan Guhong and Bellon Cube Timer.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 14, 2010)

Round 24

Average 40.13

1	39.46
2	41.59 (+2 with exact same OLL that I failed to remember in the first solve - I really should have looked it up)
3	44.95
4	48.1 (could have been soo much better, almost had a personal best but realised I hadn't started the timer - second attempt with double scramble was rubbish)
5	37.55
6	37.86
7	36.53
8	39.42
9	42.06
10	44.12
11	34.16 (merciful pll skip after a terrible F2L)
12	37.79

OK, still not sub 40 yet, but getting close.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 14, 2010)

Round 24
Average: 35.91
(42.36), 38.75, (29.09), 30.98, 35.59, 32.55, 35.25, 38.05, 34.36, 41.66, 35.58, 36.29 = 35.91


----------



## Zann (Oct 15, 2010)

round 24

*AVG: 40.58*

1. 40.87
2. 32.09
3. 40.14
4. 36.88
5. 38.79
6. 48.98
7. 40.49
8. 40.53
9. 46.37
10. 41.98
11. 39.22
12. DNF


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 15, 2010)

Average: 42.65
46.68
37.11
(34.69)
48.00
44.31
40.97
(49.15)
44.39
39.06
42.68
43.26
40.09


----------



## Carson (Oct 15, 2010)

*Just some general things:*

I see people asking when the next round will be posted, and saying that it was already past the closing date/time, but that they are posting results anyway. The time listed in each set of scrambles is the *POTENTIAL* closing time only. This means only that you cannot be guaranteed to be permitted to submit results past that date/time. You are free to submit results up until I post the "placeholder" post up saying that results are being tallied and not to submit anything else. As far as posting new results goes... I will continue to try to get them up quickly, but as you have seen, this will not always happen. They are up when they are up.

Also... everyone please go back and read the |||FIRST POST||| in this thread so that you will be aware of the rules/guidelines. It is obvious that not everyone has done this. Additionally, please also review the |||EXAMPLE RESULTS||| post to see the preferred format for posting results. It gets very time consuming trying to scan through and find some peoples' results. You may put any amount of additional information at the BOTTOM of your post, but please try to stay somewhat close to the example for the upper part containing your results submission.


----------



## celli (Oct 17, 2010)

Round 24
AVG: 00:37.41

12: 00:37.13 
11: 00:36.02 
10: 00:37.84 
9: 00:36.13
8: 00:35.51 
7: 00:36.81 
6: 00:38.47 
5: 00:45.77 
4: 00:33.55 
3: 00:39.12 
2: 00:38.79 
1: 00:38.25 

very consistent for me. New best avg of 12!!!!!!!


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 17, 2010)

ROUND 24

*Average = 28.26*

31.08
29.96
22.51
28.30
29.45
24.30
32.46
31.22
23.51
29.25
25.04
30.47


On my fastest (22.51) I got a really good F2L. My slowest was just my slow tps  (32.46) Not my best average ever... But close.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 17, 2010)

*Round 24*

Average: 42.75

1. 43.32
2. 40.62 
3. 44.44 
4. 44.22 
5. 41.52 
6. 32.85- pretty good solve, only 4 seconds away from my pb 
7. 53.79 
8. 39.68 
9. 42.87 
10. 34.24 
11. 42.80
12. 56.52 Oh my god I am so embarassed of this time. Not a great F2L then I totally failed on the PLL by doing the wrong G perm which almost never happens. I end up getting frustrated and just doing a 2LOOK PLL on it and it gives me this time. But eh..I still improved so much its a little surprising. I guess knowing full PLL really helps


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Average of 12: 29.06*
*Round 24*

Statistics for 10-17-2010 11:07:05

Average: 29.06
Standard Deviation: 2.77
Best Time: 22.04
Worst Time: 34.90
Individual Times:
1.	30.62	L' R' U' B F L R' D' L' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 R F L' R2 B2 F' D2 U B' R2
2.	29.90	D2 B D' U2 L2 B L2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' L' B' F2 D U' R U' F' L R B2
3.	(34.90)	D' U R' D' L2 R' B2 F D' U F R2 U' L2 U' L2 D' F U' L D' U' F' U B	e perm fail
4.	28.91	D2 B F2 L' R2 U' L F D2 L' B D' U' L' U' R2 D2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' F2
5.	33.71	L2 U B D L' R B2 D U B2 D' U L' D B2 F' L2 R' U F U2 R' B F' L	didn't really recognize pll quickly 
6.	27.78	B' F2 U2 L' U' R2 F D' L2 D' U2 B F R2 U2 B' U2 R' B' L2 R' D2 U2 L' R
7.	28.35+	U' F2 R' D' U' B' R2 U B F' D B2 D R2 F2 L' R2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' U F	cube slipped out on a perm; +2
8.	23.10	D2 U B' L' F D2 B' U2 B F' L2 B' D U F2 R' D U2 B' R' B2 F' D2 U2 F2	uber simple cross on green; u perm
9.	25.00	L2 R B2 L2 F' R U L' B' U2 F2 L2 R U2 L2 R' D U' L2 R2 B D2 L' R U'	good f2l, bad h perm execution
10.	(22.04)	U' L2 F' D2 U' F' L2 U B' L R' D' B2 L' R2 D B2 F' L2 R2 F' L R2 D' U2	one f2l slot already done; fast pairing & simple u perm
11.	31.89	F L2 R' D2 R' D2 R B R D' B2 F L R2 F' L' R' B F2 L' R U B F U'	fast cross; f perm fail
12.	31.37	D2 U F' R B F' L R B F L R B' F2 L2 B D U' F' R B' F D L D'


----------



## Carson (Oct 18, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Four*


----------



## Carson (Oct 18, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Five
Potential Closing Time - Hmm...​*
*Scrambles*

R2 D F2 D2 U' B F D L' R F' L' R F2 D B2 F' D U' L' R D' U R' F2
L D B2 D2 U B2 F2 D F L2 R U R' D' U' B' F' L B F' L' D' U2 L2 R'
F L D2 B F U2 R2 B F' D' U2 F D B' F2 R2 B' F R2 U' B D' B' D2 B'
R B U B' F' R' D' L' D' F2 D' B L' R2 B' F' U' L' R' U2 L' R B L2 D
D2 F2 L2 R2 F L' B2 F2 D' U F U2 B2 D2 U' B F' R2 D U L2 R B2 R' U2
D2 L2 R2 D' U L R2 B2 L R' U' L' R D' L U' L' U' B' F2 D' F U B' F
D' U' B2 D' R F D' B' F' L F' L' U2 B' F D B2 D L D U2 B' D2 L2 D2
R' D' U F2 D R2 B2 F2 L R B F U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 F' R' B' F2 R' F2
F' D U' B F D2 L' B D U R B2 R B U' L R' D' R D R U2 R2 B' L'
D R F2 L2 R2 F D B F R2 B' L2 B F L R2 B' F L R2 B D2 R D U'
D U2 F2 R B2 L' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B' D U2 F2 U2 B' D' F L2 R2 F L' R
D' F D' L D B' F2 R' D U2 B2 F L' R' D' U2 R D2 U' B D' B' F' U2 F2


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 18, 2010)

Carson said:


> @MichaelErskine: You submitted two sets of results for round 23, so I used the first set. Don't feel bad, you are not the first person to do that.



Hehehe sorry about that! I was enjoying a sub-35 score - maybe this week!


----------



## MEn (Oct 23, 2010)

Results? Scrambles?

Bump, it was pretty sad to see this on the second page.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 23, 2010)

Yea I agree. I understand that the results and scrambles may not be up right on the potential closing date but if the "reserved for" posts are there then please put up new scrambles. I missed last week but now there's no this week. In fact it's been almost a week since the closing of the last round and there are still no new scrambles.


----------



## Carson (Oct 23, 2010)

Stand by: Drastic changes to the thread coming soon.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 23, 2010)

Soon as in today? Tomorrow? Also since you posted a reply I've got a question. Do I have to graduate before I begin working on opposite cross color? Can I do The scrambles twice but do one with white cross and one with yellow and then have them posted separately in the results


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 23, 2010)

*Rules*

*How this Works*
I will post scrambles here weekly. I will try to start a new round every Monday, but I make no guarantees. As for generating scrambles, I will use whatever scrambler I happen to have open/handy at the moment. It may be CCT, qqtimer, my mobile scrambler... you never know.

* Who can participate?*
Anyone. Anyone? Anyone!
Anyone wishing to get their 3x3 solving under 30 seconds is eligible. This is not limited to two handed solving either. If you wish to participate with one hand, that is fine. If we have super-motivated people that wish to participate using BLD or *shudder* Feet Solving, that is OK as well!
But what if it takes me over 1:00 to solve the cube?
But what if it takes me over 2:00 to solve the cube?
But what if it takes me over 10:00 to solve the cube?
So what? If you can solve the cube, you are eligible for this thread!

*Rules*
* Follow all WCA guidelines for scrambling/solving/etc when possible.
* If there is a timer malfunction or some other valid reason for throwing out a specific scramble, redo the solve but perform the scramble twice.
* Use whatever timer you have available.
* When I post scrambles, I will post the earlies time/date that I will potentially use for cutting off that specific round. Although you may have more time to post your results, assume you only have until that time. Times will be listed in Eastern Standard Time (GMT -5:00).
* You will be considered a "graduate" when you post Sub-30 averages for three consecutive rounds. (You can skip rounds, but you have to have three Sub-30 rounds with no SUPER-30 rounds between them)
* You are encouraged to post videos, but they are not required. This is not to "keep people honest" but instead is a way for us to offer each advice. That is the goal here after all; to get faster.
* Please post ALL of your times, not just the average.
* I don't care how you present your individual times when you post your results but please... *PLEASE....* put your average at the beginning of your post as a "bold" "size 4" font. See the example post below to see how this works, if you don't already know. Also, post the round for which you are submitting results, just to avoid confusion.
* *ATTENTION GRADUATES:* After you have "graduated" from this thread, you are welcomed to continue to participate and post your results if you so desire. The catch: Your times will not be listed in the results for each round, as this would make things cluttered for those still striving for the Sub-30 milestone, as well as making things more difficult for me. However, if you wish to participate using a different cross color/color neutral, a different method, etc... Just let me know and your results will start anew with these changes. This means that YES, it is possible to graduate from this thread more than once. Think of it as... a double major.
* Just like in college, your credits will eventually "expire". Times will be valid for 10 rounds. What does this mean? If you post two consecutive sub-30 averages, but do not participate for 10 rounds, but then post another sub-30 average, you WILL NOT graduate based on those times. Times are valid for 10 rounds only...
* If you post an uncut video of your graduating round, I will include a link to your video post in the graduates list. This is not a requirement for graduation... just a bonus.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 23, 2010)

*Scrambles/Results*

*Round One* || May 26, 2010 - May 30, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two* || May 30, 2010 - June 03, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three* || June 03, 2010 - June 11, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four* || June 07, 2010 - June 11, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Five* || June 11, 2010 - June 15, 2010 ||Scrambles | Results |
*Round Six* || June 15, 2010 - June 19, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seven* || June 19, 2010 - June 23, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eight* || June 23, 2010 - June 27, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Nine* || June 27, 2010 - July 02, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ten* || July 02, 2010 - July 06, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eleven* || July 06, 2010 - July 10, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twelve* || July 10, 2010 - July 14, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirteen* || July 14, 2010 - July 19, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fourteen* || July 19, 2010 - July 23, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifteen* || July 23, 2010 - July 30, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*The Sub-30 Thread Olympics* || July 30, 2010 - August 13, 3010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixteen* || August 13, 2010 - August 20, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventeen* || August 20, 2010 - August 27, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighteen* || August 27, 2010 - September 03, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Nineteen* || September 03, 2010 - September 11, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty* || September 11, 2010 - September 17, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-One* || September 17, 2010 - September 24, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Two* || September 24, 2010 - October 04, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Three* || October 04, 2010 - October 8, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Four* || October 8th, 2010 - October 18th, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Five* || October 18, 2010 - October 25th, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Six* || October 25th, 2010 - November 1st, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Seven* || November 1st, 2010 - November 8th, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Eight* || November 8, 2010 - November 15, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Nine* || November 15, 2010 - November 22, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty* || November 22, 2010 - November 29, 2010|| Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-One* || November 29, 2010 - December 6, 2010|| Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Two* || December 6, 2010 - December 13, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Three* || December 13, 2010 - December 20, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Four* || December 13, 201 - December 20, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Five* || December 20, 2010 - December 27, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Six* || January 3, 2011 - January 10, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Seven* || January 10, 2011 - January 17, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Eight* || January 17, 2011 - January 24, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Nine* || January 24, 2011 - January 31, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty* || January 31, 2011 - February 7, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-One* || February 7, 2011 - February 14, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Two* || February 14, 2011 - February 21, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Three* || February 21, 2011 - February 28, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Four* || February 28, 2011 - March 7, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Five* || March 7, 2011 - March 14, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Six* || March 14, 2011 - March 21, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Seven* || March 21, 2011 - March 28, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Eight* || March 28, 2011 - April 4, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Nine* || April 4, 2011 - April 11, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty* || April 11, 2011 - April 18, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-One* || April 18, 2011 - April 25, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Two* || April 25, 2011 - May 2, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Three* || May 2, 2011 - May 9, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Four* || May 9, 2011 - May 16, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Five* || May 16, 2011 - May 23, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Six* || May 23, 2011 - May 30, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Seven* || May 30, 2011 - June 6, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Eight* || June 6, 2011 - June 13, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Nine* || June 13, 2011 - June 20, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty* || June 20, 2011 - June 27, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-One* || June 27, 2011 - July 04, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Two* || July 04, 2011 - July 11, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Three* || July 11, 2011 - July 18, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Four* || July 18, 2011 - July 25, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Five* || July 25, 2011 - August 1, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Six* || August 1, 2011 - August 8, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Seven* || August 8, 2011 - August 15, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Eight* || August 15, 2011 - August 22, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Nine* || August 22, 2011 - August 29, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy* || August 29, 2011 - September 5, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-One* || September 5, 2011 - September 12, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Two* || September 12, 2011 - September 19, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Three* || September 19, 2011 - September 26, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Four* || September 26, 2011 - October 3, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Five* || October 3, 2011 - October 10, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Six* || October 10, 2011 - October 17, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Seven* || October 17, 2011 - October 24, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Eight* || October 24, 2011 - October 31, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Nine* || October 31, 2011 - November 7, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty* || November 7, 2011 - November 14, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-One* || November 14, 2011 - November 21, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Two* || November 21, 2011 - November 28, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Three* || November 28, 2011 - December 5, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Four* || December 5, 2011 - December 12, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Five* || December 12, 2011 - December 19, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Six* || December 19, 2011 - December 26, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Seven* || December 26, 2011 - January 2, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Eight* || January 2, 2012 - January 9, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Nine* || January 9, 2012 - January 16, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety* || January 16, 2012 - January 23, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-One* || January 23, 2012 - January 30, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Two* || January 30, 2012 - February 6, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Three* || February 6, 2012 - February 13, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Four* || February 13, 2012 - February 20, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Five* || February 20, 2012 - February 27, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Six* || February 27, 2012 - March 5, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Seven* || March 5, 2012 - March 12, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Eight* || March 12, 2012 - March 19, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Nine* || March 19, 2012 - March 26, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred* || March 26, 2012 - April 2, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred One* || April 2, 2012 - April 9, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Two* || April 9, 2012 - April 16, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Three* || April 16, 2012 - April 23, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Four* || April 23, 2012 - April 30, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Five* || April 30, 2012 - May 7, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Six* || May 7, 2012 - May 14, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seven* || May 14, 2012 - May 21, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eight* || May 14, 2012 - May 21, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Nine* || May 21, 2012 - June 4 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ten and One Hundred Eleven* || June 4, 2012 - June 18, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twelve* || June 18 2012 - June 25, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirteen* || June 25 2012 - July 2, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fourteen* || July 2, 2012 - July 9, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifteen* || July 9, 2012 - July 16, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixteen* || July 16, 2012 - July 23, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventeen* || July 23, 2012 - July 30, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighteen* || July 30, 2012 - August 6, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Nineteen* || August 6, 2012 - August 13, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty* || August 13, 2012 - August 20, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-One* || August 20, 2012 - August 27, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Two* || August 27, 2012 - September 3 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Three* || September 3, 2012 - September 10, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Four* || September 10, 2012 - September 17, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Five* || September 17, 2012 - September 24, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Six* || September 24, 2012 - October 1, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Seven* || October 1, 2012 - October 8, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Eight* || October 8, 2012 - October 15, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Nine* || October 15, 2012 - October 22, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty* || October 22, 2012 - October 29, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-One* || October 29, 2012 - November 5 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Two* || November 5, 2012 - November 12, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Three* || November 12, 2012 - November 19, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Four* || November 26, 2012 - November 12, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Five* || November 12, 2012 - December 3, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Six* || December 3, 2012 - December 10, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Seven* || December 10,2012 - December 17, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Eight* || December 17, 2012 - December 24,2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Nine* || December 24,2012 - January 1, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty * || January 1, 2013 - January 7, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-One * || January 7, 2013 - January 14, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Two * || January 14, 2013 - January 21, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Three * || January 21, 2013 - January 28, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Four * || January 28, 2013 - February 4, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Five * || February 4, 2013 - February 11, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Six * || February 11, 2013 - February 18, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Seven * || February 18, 2013 - February 25, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Eight * || February 25, 2013 - March 4, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Nine * || March 4, 2013 - March 11, 2013 || Scrambles  | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty * || March 11, 2013 - March 25, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-One * || March 18, 2013 - March 25, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Two * || March 25, 2013 - April 1, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Three * || April 1, 2013 - April 8, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Four * || April 15, 2013 - April 22, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Five * || April 22, 2013 - April 29, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Six* || April 29, 2013 - May 6, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Seven* || May 6, 2013 - May 13, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Eight* || May 13, 2013 - May 20, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Nine* || May 20, 2013 - May 27, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty* || May 27, 2013 - June 3 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-One and One Hundred Sixty-Two* || June 3 - June 17 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Three * || June 17 - June 24 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Four * || June 24 - July 1 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Five * || July 1 - July 8 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Six * || July 8 - July 15 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Seven * || July 15 - July 22 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Eight * || July 22 - July 29 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Nine * || July 29 - August 5|| Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy * || August 5 - August 12 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy-One * || August 12 - August 19 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy-One * || August 19 - August 26 || Scrambles | Results |


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 23, 2010)

*Graduates of the Race to Sub-30 Thread*







RyanReese09 - Speed
rcbeyer - Speed
Rayne - Speed
choza244 - Speed
DaijoCube - Speed
Akuma - Speed
zmanmartin36 - Speed
SuperStrawberry - Speed
AvidCuber - Speed & Color Neutral
Monarch - Speed
jackdexter75 - One Hand
TheCubeMaster5000 - Speed
pyro11798 - Speed
sz35 - One Hand
TeddyKGB - Speed
ariasamie - Speed
hatter - Speed
cardsNcubes - Speed
ramox - Speed
msoc14 - Speed
tres.60 - Speed
LiveAndCube - Speed
uberCuber - Speed
NickH1337 - Speed
Rudinie - Speed
Carson - Speed
rightmanten - Speed
supercuber86 - Speed
flan - Speed
clover - Speed
ElectricDoodie - Speed
MEn - Speed - 11/1/2010
cubefan4848 - Speed - 11/1/2010
freshcuber - Speed - 11/1/2010
masteranders1 - Speed - 11/15/2010
Tall5001 - Speed - 11/22/2010
Igora - Speed - 11/22/2010
Dimeg - Speed - 11/22/2010
Zyrb - Speed - 11/29/2010
NeedReality - Roux - 12/6/2010
cuber952 - OH - 12/6/2010
Smacky - Speed - 12/6/2010
EricReese - Speed - 12/6/2010
ruff48 - Speed - 12/27/2010
SixSidedCube - Speed - 12/27/2010
EVH - Speed - 12/27/2010
WTF2L - Speed - 1/3/2011
Davee - Speed - 1/3/2011
da25dentz - Speed - 1/3/2011
UnAbusador - Speed - 1/3/2011
d521yts - Speed - 1/3/2011
Brest - Speed - 1/10/2011
celli - Speed - 1/10/2011
shuantsu - Speed - 1/24/2011
bobo11420 - Speed - 1/31/2011
Oljibe - Color Neutral - 2/7/2011
darkerarceus - Speed - 2/14/2011
Xishem - Roux - 2/21/2011
Ordos_Koala - Speed - 2/21/2011
ivanradanov - CN - 2/21/2011
antoineccantin - Speed - 2/28/2011
Tbone_tbl - Speed - 2/28/2011
Twoflower - Speed - 2/28/2011
notluK - Speed - 2/28/2011
Sean Y - Speed - 3/14/2011
MrIndianTeen - Speed - 3/14/2011
Brian Kremer - Speed - 3/14/2011
danthecuber - Speed - 3/21/2011
Godmil - Speed - 3/21/2011
Bobkruijer - Speed - 3/21/2011
notluK - CN - 3/28/2011
wontolla - Speed - 4/11/2011
Deluchie - Speed - 4/11/2011
earthworm22 - Speed - 4/11/2011
yomaster - Speed - 4/18/2011
radmin - Speed - 4/18/2011
antoineccantin - OH - 4/18/2011
Selkie - Speed - 4/18/2011
cubeflip - Speed - 5/2/2011
MrIndianTeen - YC - 5/9/2011
Brian Kremer - YC - 5/9/2011
Clayy9 - Speed - 5/16/2011
Cyrus C. - OH - 5/16/2011
aidsit - Speed - 5/16/2011
LouisCormier - OH - 5/16/2011
thatkid - Speed - 5/23/2011
Phlippieskezer - Roux - 5/30/2011
CommaYou	- YC - 5/30/2011
peterbone - CFCE - 6/6/2011
Chalala - Speed - 6/13/2011
4EverCuber - Speed - 6/13/2011
Mikel - Speed - 6/13/2011
aaronb - Speed - 6/20/2011
Ickathu - Speed - 7/18/2011
Brian Kremer - CN - 7/17/2011
samkli - Speed - 7/25/2011
nupityS - Speed - 7/25/2011
Yttrium - CN - 7/25/2011
tx789 - Speed - 7/25/2011
4EverCuber	- YC - 8/1/2011
kprox1994	- Speed - 8/1/2011
jla - Speed - 8/8/2011
Jorghi - Speed - 8/8/2011
IEnjoyCubing - Speed - 8/15/2011
Bilbo - Speed - 8/15/2011
Akash Rupela - Speed - 8/15/2011
Jaycee - Speed - 8/15/2011
Schmidt - Speed - 8/22/2011
Nujabesfe - Speed - 8/22/2011
Itsurge - Speed - 8/29/2011
Phlippieskezer - OH - 8/29/2011
JRB - Speed - 9/5/2011
reyrey - Speed - 9/12/2011
mDiPalma - ZZ - 10/17/2011
curtishousley - Speed - 10/17/2011
grommuz - Speed - 10/24/2011
Jakube - OH - 10/24/2011
angham - ZZ - 10/31/2011
aikikai_cuber - Speed - 11/07/2011
alcuber - Speed - 11/07/2011
clifford2704 - Speed - 11/14/2011
thackernerd - CN - 11/21/2011
Divineskulls - Roux - 12/12/2011
Mike Hughey - 3x3 on 4x4 - 12/20/2011
foxfan352 - Speed - 1/2/2012
CUBEobsessor - Speed - 1/9/2012
samehsameh - Speed - 1/9/2012
insane569 - OH - 1/9/2012
dingleb115 - Speed - 1/16/2012
tazguitar7 - Speed - 1/16/2012
MeshuggahX - 3x3 on 4x4 - 1/23/2012
MusicalPulse - Speed - 1/23/2012
JackL - Speed - 1/30/2012
vlarsen - Speed - 1/30/2012
YrMyKnight - Speed - 1/30/2012
Schmidt - CN - 1/30/2012
immortalchaos29 - Speed - 2/6/2012
BlueDevil - Speed - 2/6/2012
Noahaha - Speed - 2/6/2012
JCVP11 - Speed - 2/20/2012
vami - Speed - 2/20/2012
ressMox - CN - 3/5/2012
JackL - CN - 3/5/2012
TheZenith27 - OH - 3/5/2012
kzj - Speed - 3/5/2012
SpaceChokobo - Speed - 3/12/2012
kbh - Speed - 3/19/2012
Foster Conklin - Speed - 3/26/2012
foolish - Speed - 3/26/2012
Skullush - OH - 3/26/2012
Braydon - Speed - 4/2/2012
TheWitcher - Speed - 4/2/2012
MalusDB - Speed - 4/2/2012
ThomasJE - Speed - 4/9/2012
mDiPalma - Columns - 4/9/2012
MichaelErskine - Speed - 4/9/2012
mhmh - Speed - 4/9/2012
Ninja Storm - OH - 4/16/2012
retep - Speed - 4/16/2012
Cubetastic - Speed - 4/23/2012
cubingawsumness - Speed - 4/23/2012
MalusDB - YC - 5/7/2012
andyfreeman - Speed - 5/7/2012
iReviewCubes - Speed - 5/7/2012
Blarghvark - Speed - 5/14/2012
ryanj92 - Speed - 5/14/2012
kbrune - Speed - 5/14/2012
Ninja Storm - Roux - 5/21/2012
drogg - Speed - 5/21/2012
soldii3runit - Speed - 5/28/2012
iReviewCubes - YC - 5/28/2012
Sillas - OH - 5/28/2012
danman08 - Speed - 6/4/2012
henkka - Speed - 6/4/2012
ellwd - Speed - 6/4/2012
Outsmash - Speed - 6/18/2012
AndreasK - Speed - 6/18/2012
PandaBeaarAmy - Speed - 6/18/2012
awesomecuber150 - Speed - 6/25/2012
Applejuice - Speed - 6/25/2012
guinepigs rock - Speed - 6/25/2012
Sillas - 3x3 on 4x4 - 7/2/2012
uvafan - Speed - 7/17/2012
sneakyfox - YC - 7/17/2012
Chrisandstuff - Speed - 7/23/2012
Photon - CN - 8/20/2012
jj1234 - Speed - 8/27/2012
RubiXer - Roux - 8/27/2012
F perm - W / Y - 9/10/2012
SebCube1641 - Speed - 9/24/2012
KCuber - Roux - 9/24/2012
Kilwap147 - Speed - 9/24/2012
mdolszak - Speed - 9/24/2012
FaLoL - 3x3 on 4x4 - 10/1/2012
hemang sarkar - Speed - 10/9/2012
MikeHughey - 3x3 on 5x5 - 10/15/2012
FaLoL - 3x3 on 5x5 - 10/22/2012
sneaklyfox - 3x3 on 4x4 - 11/5/2012
Outsmash - OH - 11/12/2012
cuber93 - Speed - 11/19/2012
hfsdo	- Speed - 11/19/2012
ThomasJE - ZZ - 12/03/2012
SketchCuber - Roux - 12/03/2012
lcsbiffi - Speed - 12/03/2012
MarcelP - Speed - 12/10/2012
sneaklyfox- OH - 12/10/2012
Ooi Yan Qing - Roux - 12/17/2012
BenVdd - Speed - 12/17/2012
MrBoomblaster - Speed - 1/1/2013
canadiancuber - Speed - 1/1/2013
SAICubed - ZZ - 1/7/2013
acohen527 - Petrus - 1/14/2013
CheesePuffs - Speed - 1/21/2013
sneaklyfox - Roux - 1/21/2013
Nyny - Speed - 1/28/2013
omer - Speed - 1/28/2013
PianoCube - ZZ - 2/11/2013
MarcelP - CN - 2/11/2013
moralsh - Speed - 2/11/2013
sheep1234 - Speed - 3/4/2013
danfresh666 - Roux - 3/4/2013
TP - Speed - 3/25/2013
SittingDeath - Speed - 3/25/2013
InfiniCuber - Speed - 3/25/2013
kunparekh18 - Speed - 4/15/2013
jayefbe - Speed - 4/15/2013
rudra - Speed - 4/15/2013
pipkiksass - Speed - 4/15/2013
JF1zl3 - Speed - 4/15/2013
CheesecakeCuber - Roux - 4/29/2013
danielngu - Speed - 5/6/2013
FaLoL - 3x3 on 6x6 - 6/3/2013
Gordon - Speed - 6/17/2013
TDM - Speed - 6/17/2013
ySoSrs - Speed - 7/8/2013
skippykev - Speed - 7/15/2013
LucasSVK - Speed - 7/15/2013
Sam Cubes - Speed - 7/22/2013
dbuck84 - Speed - 7/22/2013
JCVP11 - Speed - 7/29/2013
sneaklyfox - ZZ - 8/5/2013
YddEd - Roux CN - 8/19/2013
TheOneOnTheLeft - Roux - 8/26/2013
​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 23, 2010)

*Example results post*

Example results post

Round 4,156
*Average = 29.99*

Individual Times
13.37
29.99
29.99
29.99
29.99
29.99
29.99
29.99
29.99
29.99
29.99
59.99

This was a really good average for me. I typically average about 15 minutes for any given solve, but I got an easy 46 move triple X-Cross and the f3l pairs just jumped right out at me. The 59.99 was a fluke... all of my green stickers fell off mid-solve and I had to put them back on. Halfway through my third set of OLL's, I realized that I had two of the green stickers switched with each other, so I had to go back and fix that. The 13.37 is my new PB, but it could have been much better. I managed to solve the first five sides in 4 seconds, but I had really bad recognition on the sixth side and it really slowed me down.... STUPID parity!


----------



## Kynit (Oct 23, 2010)

...what is going on, here?


----------



## Carson (Oct 23, 2010)

As everyone is probably noticing above, we are having a "changing of the guard" of sorts. I will be posting some more info on the first post shortly.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 23, 2010)

New person running thread?


----------



## EricReese (Oct 23, 2010)

This is what I would assume


----------



## Kynit (Oct 23, 2010)

If you're switching control of the thread, you might as well just make a new thread... it'll probably be easier to have the first post controlled by the guy in charge.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 23, 2010)

Carson said:


> I have enjoyed overseeing this thread very much, but as of late, I have not had the amount of time to devote to this project that it deserves. Brian Kremer has graciously volunteered to take over and I am confident that he will do a great job. There will undoubtedly be a few stumbling blocks as we work out the logistics, but I think we have things pretty much ironed out. I will be tallying the results for Round 24 (since I should have done that already) but Brian will be handling everything from Round 25 on. Good luck to all!
> 
> -Carson-


 
Thanks, Carson. I think this is a great thread and I'm honored to take over. We'll continue the weekly format with new scrambles posted on Mondays. 



> If you're switching control of the thread, you might as well just make a new thread... it'll probably be easier to have the first post controlled by the guy in charge.



Per Carson's request we are continuing with the current thread. I don't have any reason to think this will cause technical or other problems. If it does, please let me know.


----------



## Zann (Oct 23, 2010)

round 25
*AVG: 35.91*

1. 33.72
2. 33.35
3. 34.23
4. 37.86
5. 32.83
6. 34.85
7. 48.71 <-- N perm...bleh
8. 33.35
9. 32.19
10. 39.59
11. 32.41
12. 37.89

went from my rubiks diy to a guhong from lubix. i had no idea how bad i was at tensioning until i got this thing. it just refuses to lock up.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 23, 2010)

Round 25
*Average: 36.22*
38.34
34.69
32.65
36.49
39.85
35.05
39.71
28.05 !!!!! 
42.39
37.09
34.18
36.18

What a great start to the day. I haven't slept in almost 2 days now, but I got my first sub 30 time!! Last time I timed myself, my F2L would sometimes take that long  Guess I can get a new cube soon when I hit 30!! (I'm still on my first Rubik's storebrought)

Also, I am looking forward to you running this thread Brian, and I wish you luck.


----------



## cuberr (Oct 23, 2010)

round 25
*average: 54.94*

48.85
53.77
1:26.99
56.30
1:04.87
1:03.89
54.81
49.32
52.36
47.38
53.50
51.77

Using beginner's last layer and intuitive F2L.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 23, 2010)

*Round 25*

*White Cross*
*Average: 27.52*

28.17
30.22 
25.96
28.92
26.02
27.23
22.79
30.37
22.15
29.43
27.19
29.22

I literally did 300 solves yesterday. 2 Ao100s and other random solves in between so that helped a lot. F2L look ahead is improving a lot. One more week and I'm on to Race to sub-20!


*Yellow Cross*


Spoiler



*Average: 32.54*

33.23
32.26
36.20
33.50
22.60
39.16
42.30
35.97
26.98
29.32
28.64
30.16

Not bad. I tend to insert my pairs wrong cause the slots are a little different but i had a lot of sub-30's so we'll see how it goes.




*3x3 Reduction Phase*


Spoiler



*46.85*

43.15
54.04
47.85
42.98
44.36
51.03
36.98
49.46
42.50
37.71
55.38
55.66

Decent. I need to get more confident with my G-perms. 5 of these ended in G-perms and I was affraid to make a mistake cause moving 3 layers is sketchy on my 4x4 right not so I did an A-perm and then a U-perm one them. Once I get down my G-perms and get used to the out of proportion LL recognition It should drop to around 35.



Also, I asked this question before but it sorta got brushed aside with the whole new person running the thread thing. Can I start doing averages for opposite cross color now? Or do I have to wait until I graduate to submit times? This also just occurred to me today cause I was racing my friend and she was sing her 3x3 and I used my 4x4 scrambled like a 3x3. Can I time just my 3x3 phase for 4x4 reduction and submit those times as well?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 24, 2010)

> Can I start doing averages for opposite cross color now? Or do I have to wait until I graduate to submit times?



I think that's a great idea, but apply each scramble twice for the alternate cross color solves. 



> Can I time just my 3x3 phase for 4x4 reduction and submit those times as well?



Since the scrambles are for 3x3 I'm not sure how this would benefit you to do the solve on a 4x4. Am I misunderstanding?


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

It would help with my 3x3 phase of 4x4 reduction. Recognizing PLLs on a 4x4 is confusing cause it's all out of proportion and it's good for F2L and that. The 3x3 phase of the 4x4 reducion method is pretty quick but I still think it's rather slow considering my 3x3 times are consistently 26-27. 

Since I'll be doing two Ao12s (maybe three) I also planned on putting them in spoilers so that my post wouldn't munch up a ton of space.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Round 25
Average 28.25*

30.42
(24.09)
24.17
28.71
24.25
28.67
(33.35)
30.06
29.56
30.69
26.64
29.37

New PB average of 5 and 12 so that's a good start. I really like the three 24's at the start and was hoping for a 26 or 27 average of 12 and no counting 30's but you can't have everything XD. Next week when I graduate no counting 30's I hope


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Statistics for 10-23-2010 19:36:22

Average: 31.67
Standard Deviation: 3.31
Best Time: 26.88
Worst Time: 38.44
Individual Times:
1.	27.10	R2 D F2 D2 U' B F D L' R F' L' R F2 D B2 F' D U' L' R D' U R' F2
2.	36.07	L D B2 D2 U B2 F2 D F L2 R U R' D' U' B' F' L B F' L' D' U2 L2 R'
3.	30.00	F L D2 B F U2 R2 B F' D' U2 F D B' F2 R2 B' F R2 U' B D' B' D2 B'
4.	(38.44)	R B U B' F' R' D' L' D' F2 D' B L' R2 B' F' U' L' R' U2 L' R B L2 D
5.	36.46	D2 F2 L2 R2 F L' B2 F2 D' U F U2 B2 D2 U' B F' R2 D U L2 R B2 R' U2
6.	34.06	D2 L2 R2 D' U L R2 B2 L R' U' L' R D' L U' L' U' B' F2 D' F U B' F
7.	(26.88)	D' U' B2 D' R F D' B' F' L F' L' U2 B' F D B2 D L D U2 B' D2 L2 D2
8.	30.48	R' D' U F2 D R2 B2 F2 L R B F U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 F' R' B' F2 R' F2
9.	27.44	F' D U' B F D2 L' B D U R B2 R B U' L R' D' R D R U2 R2 B' L'
10.	31.11	D R F2 L2 R2 F D B F R2 B' L2 B F L R2 B' F L R2 B D2 R D U'
11.	27.53	D U2 F2 R B2 L' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B' D U2 F2 U2 B' D' F L2 R2 F L' R
12.	36.43	D' F D' L D B' F2 R' D U2 B2 F L' R' D' U2 R D2 U' B D' B' F' U2 F2


----------



## MEn (Oct 24, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 25.58*

1.	26.86	
2.	25.53	
3.	24.44	
4.	27.90	
5.	29.39	
6.	26.83	
7.	24.75	
8.	DNF	
9.	24.06	
10.	22.45	
11.	26.50
12.	22.69


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 24, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> It would help with my 3x3 phase of 4x4 reduction. Recognizing PLLs on a 4x4 is confusing cause it's all out of proportion and it's good for F2L and that. The 3x3 phase of the 4x4 reducion method is pretty quick but I still think it's rather slow considering my 3x3 times are consistently 26-27.
> 
> Since I'll be doing two Ao12s (maybe three) I also planned on putting them in spoilers so that my post wouldn't munch up a ton of space.


 
That makes sense. Yes, by all means do it and submit them all. That's a good idea to post your alt color and 4x4 reduction results as spoilers, but please leave your white cross result visible so its obvious which one I should add to the chart.

I realize you probably want all three of these tracked on the chart. I have an idea to make that work but please let me do this for a couple rounds and get a feel for it before trying to get too fancy.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

Yea take you're time getting used to how the thread works. Don't worry about my yellow cross and 4x4 reduction times until you get a feel for it all or unless it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

Round 25
Average 46.30
37.83
41.90
(57.91) 
49.16
56.15
(32.10)
44.18
44.21
48.00
38.30
46.11
57.21


----------



## bobkruijer (Oct 24, 2010)

Average: 35,83

1	31,67
2	34,59
3	35,91
4	42,12
5	35,12
6	43,48
7	31,5
8	32,5
9	31,68
10	32,83
11	41,75
12	36,77
429,92
avg	35,82666667


----------



## Dimeg (Oct 24, 2010)

Average: 29.45
Round 25

30.40
30.44
28.20
27.49
26.48
29.28
20.88
35.93
26.23
28.56
31.61
37.87 

=)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 24, 2010)

Round 25
*Average: 46.47*

55.8
48.95
55.86
44.69
61.42
33.5
38.45
50.37
31.29
58.62
39.65
38.76

On number three I did the wrong pll, and on number 5 I had a pop, put it in the wrong way and had to pop it out and back in again!

The Bellon Cube Timer listed my average of 12 as 41.15 and I thought that seemed generous. I did the math manually and found the average was actually 46.47! I went through all the previous rounds and found that every time I used that timer, it calculated my averages wrong. I am more of a beginner than I thought, and I'm not even decent. 

I'll be trying new timers this week and learning more PLLs.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/

Give that one a go

And Bellon may eliminate the slowest and fastest time and then average the other 10 times.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 25, 2010)

Round 25

Average: 39.47 

1. 38.83, 
2. 41.99, 
3. 35.15, 
4. 42.78, 
5. 40.06, 
6. 37.30, 
7. 37.53, 
8. 40.01, 
9. 46.54, 
10. 34.12, 
11. 44.49, 
12. 36.61


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 25, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/
> 
> Give that one a go



That's very much like http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/. It says if I log in with my yahoo account it can keep track of my statistics... have you tried that? If so, do you know if it can make graphs? 



freshcuber said:


> And Bellon may eliminate the slowest and fastest time and then average the other 10 times.



Nope... I figured my averages both ways just to see. I'm still not sure how Bellon calculates it. 



Lorken said:


> Also, I am looking forward to you running this thread Brian, and I wish you luck.



Thank you, Lorken! 

Several people haven't posted yet... I'll put up the results and new scrambles this evening.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes QQTimer and the Graphy QQTimer are pretty much the same and I have used the graph function. I personally only graph my solves after a serious session (at least 40+ solves for me) but it does make a line graph of your Best Single, Ao5 and Ao12 for that session. So if you have a great session where you set all new PBs and then a horrible session the graph will obviously go up. My graph on this timer isn't too extensive. I keep track of all my bests on a sheet of paper in my desk and then I use cubemania. If I ever want to actually graph all my bests I'll grab some graph paper and a pencil and do it by hand, but that's just me.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 26, 2010)

Round 25

Average 38.69

1. 32.30
2. 39.00
3. (31.79)
4. 40.54
5. 37.17
6. 43.83
7. (47.12)
8. 32.69
9. 35.27
10. 44.64
11. 44.67
12. 36.75

Wow, so nearly missed the deadline, had to do all the timing and this posting on iPod . Used Memory for first time in ages, forgot how fast a cube it is. Very happy with results.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

Godmil said:


> Round 25
> 
> Average 38.69


 
You need to post your individual times as well. Go to the first page to see an example post. Please follow that format. Especially with it being Brian's first week. Let's make it easy for him since I can't imagine many of us wanting this type of responsibility that he has taken on just to help all of us improve.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 26, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> You need to post your individual times as well. Go to the first page to see an example post. Please follow that format. Especially with it being Brian's first week. Let's make it easy for him since I can't imagine many of us wanting this type of responsibility that he has taken on just to help all of us improve.


 
Yeah sorry, I was worried about missing the deadline, so I rushed out my average then went back to edit in my individual times.

Edit: VVV I use Speedcube Timer, but will give that other one a try.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh alright that makes a lot of sense. I've missed a fair few deadlines on this thread too and I can understand your feeling. 

As a side note, what timer do you use on you iPod? I use iiTimer.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 26, 2010)

*Round 25 Results*

*Round Twenty-Five​*








Not as pretty as Carson's... I'll work on it for next week!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 26, 2010)

*Round 26 Scrambles*

*Round Twenty-Six​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, November 1st​
*Scrambles*
1. R2 U' L D' R2 F' B L B2 R2 B2 U2 F D U' F2 D R2 F L U2 B U' L' R
2. B2 R' L U R' D R2 U2 L' D B' R' U B F R2 L' U2 B2 L' R2 U F2 U2 L'
3. L2 B' L' U' B' F2 R' D' B2 D' R' L B F R2 B2 R U2 D' F2 R2 F U2 L U2
4. D U B2 R L2 B' L2 D' B U' B D' B2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 D R2 L U R' B' U
5. F2 B' R2 D' F D' R' B2 R U B2 L B2 L2 F' U R F' L' F D U F2 R L2
6. R B D2 B' R' D U L' D' L2 U' D F' R F2 D F B' U2 F D' F L' U' D2
7. F2 B' L2 D' R B L2 R' D' L B L2 F U B' L' B2 D2 L' R2 F L2 B F2 D2
8. R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B D' R2 B2 U2 B U' L2 F' R2 U F' U F B L' D2 U' R' D
9. R' F2 U' L' U' L' F' U' D' F' B' U2 L' F D' U' F' L2 U F2 R B' D2 R B'
10. B R' D' U2 R F L2 R U' R B' L2 U2 B2 L' D R' F R' F2 U' L' F' L B
11. U' R' B' F2 R' L' F' R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R F L2 D' L' B2 F' R F' U F2 L F2
12. F2 D2 B2 R D' B' L2 D2 U B U2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 B R F2 L2 U2 B' F2 U' R


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

Why don't I have any other times entered? I had one previous sub-30 plus a lot of sup-30 averages.



Spoiler






Carson said:


> *Round Twenty-Three*


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 26, 2010)

AVG. 29.08 
DONE OH
31.00
28.00
27.34
25.76
35.32
27.51
41.26
30.11
36.31
23.54
15.11 
25.96


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 26, 2010)

and where was mine? i'm fairly certain I entered in OH

edit
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ace-to-Sub-30!&p=469267&viewfull=1#post469267


----------



## MEn (Oct 26, 2010)

*Average: 25.65*

1.	24.94
2.	30.67
3.	26.41
4.	21.45
5.	25.30	
6.	27.97
7.	24.02	
8.	23.92	
9.	(32.42) 
10.	(17.91) PLL Skip! So close to new PB 
11.	26.45
12.	25.36


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Statistics for 10-25-2010 20:17:16

*Average: 29.46*
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 23.14
Worst Time: 35.22
Individual Times:
1.	(35.22)	R2 U' L D' R2 F' B L B2 R2 B2 U2 F D U' F2 D R2 F L U2 B U' L' R
2.	31.53	B2 R' L U R' D R2 U2 L' D B' R' U B F R2 L' U2 B2 L' R2 U F2 U2 L'
3.	26.13	L2 B' L' U' B' F2 R' D' B2 D' R' L B F R2 B2 R U2 D' F2 R2 F U2 L U2
4.	28.25	D U B2 R L2 B' L2 D' B U' B D' B2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 D R2 L U R' B' U
5.	30.44	F2 B' R2 D' F D' R' B2 R U B2 L B2 L2 F' U R F' L' F D U F2 R L2
6.	28.88	R B D2 B' R' D U L' D' L2 U' D F' R F2 D F B' U2 F D' F L' U' D2
7.	31.04	F2 B' L2 D' R B L2 R' D' L B L2 F U B' L' B2 D2 L' R2 F L2 B F2 D2
8.	(23.14)	R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B D' R2 B2 U2 B U' L2 F' R2 U F' U F B L' D2 U' R' D
9.	28.97	R' F2 U' L' U' L' F' U' D' F' B' U2 L' F D' U' F' L2 U F2 R B' D2 R B'
10.	30.30	B R' D' U2 R F L2 R U' R B' L2 U2 B2 L' D R' F R' F2 U' L' F' L B
11.	29.66+	U' R' B' F2 R' L' F' R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R F L2 D' L' B2 F' R F' U F2 L F2
12.	29.38	F2 D2 B2 R D' B' L2 D2 U B U2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 B R F2 L2 U2 B' F2 U' R


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 26, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Why don't I have any other times entered? I had one previous sub-30 plus a lot of sup-30 averages.


 
Fixed.



RyanReese09 said:


> and where was mine? i'm fairly certain I entered in OH
> 
> edit
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ace-to-Sub-30!&p=469267&viewfull=1#post469267


 
That was round 24. It doesn't look like you submitted a time for round 25.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a sub-30 Ao12 last round. Where is it on this results page? Thanks for getting the other ones but you missed the sub-30 one.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

Round 26
Average 47.30
38.88
41.65
(54.27) 
39.40
46.18
55.34
55.06
(38.65)
54.09
52.21
40.99
49.25
Comment: Looks like i'm getting worse every week. Solves 3, 9, 10, and 12 all had pops


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 26, 2010)

Round 25
Average 26.70

1. 21.41
2. 27.00
3. 29.06
4. 28.40
5. 28.65
6. 23.46
7. (20.16)
8. 27.10
9. (34.10)
10. 27.35
11. 26.59
12. 28.02

Yes I graduate to sub 20 thread but will be doing OH here so I won't be leaving for ages cause I stink at OH


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 26, 2010)

hmm relaly i missed round 25? crap. oh well, ill do this round in a day or so. learned a new fingertrick for OH (the R' flick for left handers) and as a result i injured my hand..


----------



## Zann (Oct 27, 2010)

round 26
*AVG: 40.00*

1. 36.89
2. 31.63
3. dnf
4. 39.68
5. 44.71
6. 28.88
7. 40.49
8. 43.53
9. 50.71
10. 37.05
11. 37.80
12. 48.67


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 27, 2010)

Round Twenty-Six

Average: 35.02

33.84, 34.81, 41.16+, 30.78, 35.08, 36.87, 32.17, (26.61), (47.19), 35.02, 32.47, 37.98 = 35.02

Lunchtime at work - very pleased - recent averages of 50 have been ~37.5
The 26 was an easy cross for me - I made cross mistakes on some others


----------



## protocoldoug (Oct 27, 2010)

Round 25
Average: 42.03

38.21
38.75 
41.66 
42.34 
43.69 
45.74 
41.45 
41.81 
50.70 
42.37 
44.32 
38.04

~4 second improvement over last round. Not entirely unhappy. I'm dipping into the 30's more consistently, but, still have some major foul-ups which stick me with a 50-range time -- typically lately it's either i insert an f2l pair into the wrong slot, or I wind up mis-recognizing my first 2-look PLL alg, d'oh!


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you have two cubes? If so set up the two cases that you get mixed up on and compare them. Find the differences so you know what to look for. Recognition will take awhile for now but after practice it'll be nearly instant, especially with 2-look.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 28, 2010)

Round 265
Average: 38.13
34.79
40.38
41.44
38.39
44.32
33.41
49.92
36.92
32.66
36.30
32.14
36.89

I wasn't happy with this result, I think it is slower than my last average  but my wrist is sore today for some reason and I just realized I didn't have music on for that whole session :O


----------



## protocoldoug (Oct 28, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Do you have two cubes? If so set up the two cases that you get mixed up on and compare them. Find the differences so you know what to look for. Recognition will take awhile for now but after practice it'll be nearly instant, especially with 2-look.



*thumbs up* Dude, major appreciation on the idea. I do have two cubes, I'm gonna give it a shot. Thank you for the input! (Also shouts to upstate, lived upstate for a while before moving to VT)


----------



## Dimeg (Oct 28, 2010)

round 26

av. 30.27

sadly fallback, so it'll start all over again..


28.25
36.56
32.04
33.61
29.04
28.05
31.69
31.27
26.38
28.93
28.40
31.43


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 29, 2010)

34.44 average
32.67, 33.54, 35.55, 38.37, 40.12, 30.96, 34.37, 27.59, 37.73, 35.31, 35.47, 30.41

OH


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 29, 2010)

protocoldoug said:


> *thumbs up* Dude, major appreciation on the idea. I do have two cubes, I'm gonna give it a shot. Thank you for the input! (Also shouts to upstate, lived upstate for a while before moving to VT)


 
Yea no problem. This really helped me with G, A, and U perms and my uncle lives in Vermont shouts to the northern neighbors :tu


----------



## EVH (Oct 29, 2010)

32.16, 
27.48, 
40.81, 
21.48, 
27.12, 
27.77, 
26.53, 
24.93, 
28.63, 
32.99, 
26.47, 
32.14

Avg=28.62


----------



## Godmil (Oct 29, 2010)

Round 26

Average 40.26

1. 30.06
2. 35.78
3. 66.84 (rubbish F2L then 3 attempts at the OLL  )
4. 39.53
5. 42.84
6. 33.33
7. 46.35
8. 34.82
9. 48.43
10. 32.87
11. 46.18
12. 37.50

First run with my new Lubix Guhong, I'd love to blame it for this performance, but it was great. Unfortunately, even with no lockups, I couldn't get past some dreadful Lookahead - several times in the F2L I had to stop and stare at the cube for 3-4 seconds going "where the hell is that edge!"
Aiming for 36seconds next week.


----------



## Igora (Oct 30, 2010)

*Average:* 30.56 *EDIT: subtracting best+lowest = new average of 31.2.*
Times:
1. 20.06 (new pb)
2. 26.26
3. 33.60
4. 34.91
5. 25.38
6. 33.92
7. 34.60
8. 34.52
9. 33.49
10. 27.63
11. 29.16
12. 33.24

I'm betting that without that 20.06, that this average would much be higher.


----------



## celli (Oct 30, 2010)

*Round 26*
*AVG: 00:48.08*
12: 00:39.48 
11: 00:55.64 
10: 00:46.05 
9: 00:42.53 
8: 00:49.90 
7: 00:46.15 
6: 00:47.21 
5: 00:46.68 
4: 00:42.26 
3: 00:47.17 
2: 00:58.60 
1: 00:57.24 

Practicing F2L..... Hopefully my times will get better soon!


----------



## Lorken (Oct 30, 2010)

OK, could someone explain to me what averages we are meant to do? It isn't mentioned anywhere, my averages are with the best and worst times removed, then Igora said his(or her) 20.06 pb time improved the average. It would probably motivate me to not go slow on dud solves.


----------



## MEn (Oct 30, 2010)

I do the same thing, I cancel out my best and worst time.


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Average: 31.01*

1.	(37.42)	
2.	36.75
3.	34.75	
4.	27.40	
5.	28.84	
6.	(25.86)	
7.	29.64	
8.	27.57	
9.	31.11	
10.	30.62	
11.	29.16	
12.	34.25

Not bad i was doing better today though. got a 26.xx average but what ever i will get it sooner or later also i am color neutral so that helps this was with my new lingyun!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 31, 2010)

*Round 26*

Average: 47.08

1. 29.16 
2. 49.75 
3. 1:26:90
4. 47.81 
5. 46.02 
6. 49.89 
7. 48.03 
8. 54.63 
9. 42.08 
10. 41.13 
11. 42.44 
12. 49.02 



Spoiler



On 3 I destroyed the Gd perm! Next time around got Na which I don't know. I had several pll problems this round... I guess that's normal when learning new algs. I learned Gc and Gd and did some ao12s. For these I started the timer then repeated the algorithm 4 times (back to solved) before stopping the timer. 

Gd average of 12: Sun 19:97, 17.77, Mon 16.89, Tue 15.26, 15.78, Wed 15.05
Gc average of 12: Sun 22:52, 20.62, Mon 19.84, Tue 15.89, 16.74, Wed 15.93

I realized I already knew the 'Aa' permutation but was using it incorrectly so I really added 3 PLLs this week. That's great except with all the Gc and Gd practice, my hands forgot how to do OLL headlights so I had to relearn that, and my F2L times went up significantly. After a a lot of practice my times are about back to where they were.

Solve average of 12: 
Wed: 55.72, 52.20, 53.25, 
Thu 52.18, 53.12, 
Fri: DNF (48.09), 48.41, 51.57, 50.59, 57.91 
Sat: 47.10, 48.51, 46.28, 55.64, 49.09, 46.50, 46.91, 44.68

Saturday average of 100:
stats: (hide)
number of times: 99/100
best time: 0.00
worst time: 1:32.09

current avg5: 56.28 (σ = 7.86)
best avg5: 38.39 (σ = 1.40)

current avg12: 47.54 (σ = 8.92)
best avg12: 44.00 (σ = 4.36)

*current avg100: 49.14 (σ = 9.60)*
best avg100: 49.14 (σ = 9.60)

session avg: 49.14 (σ = 9.60)
session mean: 48.64

Also Friday night I started working on making the cross blind. I got 6 completely correct, 1 with three out of four edges correct, and 2 with two out of four edges correct.





Lorken said:


> OK, could someone explain to me what averages we are meant to do? It isn't mentioned anywhere, my averages are with the best and worst times removed, then Igora said his(or her) 20.06 pb time improved the average. It would probably motivate me to not go slow on dud solves.


 
An average is calculated by adding up your times then dividing by the number of solves, excluding your fastest and slowest solves. 

Over my average of 100 today, I got several times in the 30s, but I also got several solves that took over a minute. So my average was around 49 seconds. This is because I am inconsistent with my cross and f2l, and I don't know all the PLLs so although some solves are (relatively) fast, other solves are sloooow and my average suffers. 

Large standard deviation values indicate less consistent times. If they are small, then you are more consistent. (Standard deviation values follow the lower case sigma character, σ.) Mine have always been pretty large because of my inconsistency.

-


----------



## cuberr (Oct 31, 2010)

*Round 26*
*Average: 52.09*

1. 56.57
2. 42.29
3. 1:02.56
4. 52.41
5. 42.24
6. 57.59
7. 42.44
8. 53.69
9. 50.18
10. 53.00
11. 57.85
12. 54.84

Just learned 2-look PLL so I'm hoping my times will really start dropping soon.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 31, 2010)

*Round 26*
*Average: 26.28*

28.00
25.68
25.57
26.30
30.28
24.56
26.17
27.20
31.08
25.60
22.51
25.73

Improvement from last week. 3rd week in a row but I'm sticking around for yellow cross


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 1, 2010)

Do you guys mind if I join this thread with Roux method even though I'm in the sub-20 thread with Fridrich already?


----------



## Igora (Nov 1, 2010)

NeedReality said:


> Do you guys mind if I join this thread with Roux method even though I'm in the sub-20 thread with Fridrich already?


 
"•ATTENTION GRADUATES: After you have "graduated" from this thread, you are welcomed to continue to participate and post your results if you so desire. The catch: Your times will not be listed in the results for each round, as this would make things cluttered for those still striving for the Sub-30 milestone, as well as making things more difficult for me. However, if you wish to participate using a different cross color/color neutral, a different method, etc... Just let me know and your results will start anew with these changes. This means that YES, it is possible to graduate from this thread more than once. Think of it as... a double major."


----------



## EricReese (Nov 1, 2010)

*Average: 33.41*

1. 32.01, 
2. 30.65, 
3. 34.56, 
4. 32.06, 
5. 34.88, 
6. 33.53, 
7. 32.32, 
8. (36.09), 
9. 35.53, 
10. 33.43, 
11. 35.12, 
12. (30.50)

Meh average. Pretty consistent. But I am very disappointed i got no sub 30's..all my solves felt pretty bad until like the 4th or fifth


----------



## protocoldoug (Nov 1, 2010)

Round 26
Average: 41.94

42.88
42.99
42.64 
43.24 
47.91 
46.32 
32.43 
38.96 
40.37 
40.98 
41.50 
39.49

Ooops! Sorry I had a round in for 25 but, I was too late for it, turns out. Didn't realize round 26 scrambles were up, so I re-did it. Here's my times... Just slightly better than (virtual) round 25 for me. Nothing in the 50's (phew!) kind of a rarity for me, sooo... Slightly going down. Every once in a while I'm ripping out something in the low 30's -- it's when my f2l is going exceptionally smooth and I don't get a bad (for me) case in my PLL. I think it may be time to learn full PLL, cause Z-Perm in 2-look PLL is killing me (takes me 7 seconds, eighg, all that were over 42 in that round had Z-perm for me)


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 1, 2010)

Igora said:


> "•ATTENTION GRADUATES: After you have "graduated" from this thread, you are welcomed to continue to participate and post your results if you so desire. The catch: Your times will not be listed in the results for each round, as this would make things cluttered for those still striving for the Sub-30 milestone, as well as making things more difficult for me. However, if you wish to participate using a different cross color/color neutral, a different method, etc... Just let me know and your results will start anew with these changes. This means that YES, it is possible to graduate from this thread more than once. Think of it as... a double major."


 
Yeah, I just wasn't sure since I never actually participated in/graduated from this thread. Looks like I'll be doing it, though.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 1, 2010)

*Round 26 Results*

*Round Twenty-Six​*










Spoiler









Congratulations to the new graduates, MEn, cubefan4848, and freshcuber!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 2, 2010)

*Round 27 Scrambles*

*Round Twenty-Seven​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, November 8th​
*Scrambles*
1. B2 U L' D R U2 B' U' L' U2 L' D2 U2 R2 B' D' B' U2 B' U D F' U L2 D2
2. D2 L F' B' D U2 B' D B2 R' B2 L' B' R2 D' R' D B D F U F L' R2 D2
3. F' D' R2 U2 B F2 L' U2 D2 L2 F B D2 U B' R' F2 B2 L2 U B2 F L2 B2 D' 
4. L F2 L2 B' F2 L B2 D F' R2 L U2 F R' F2 B U2 R2 U2 B' U' L R D' F2
5. B' L B' R B' F' R2 F' D F U D2 R B' L2 D2 U2 R2 B' U' L' F U' F2 R2 
6. R D2 F L2 B' U' B R2 B2 L R F2 B U' B' D U B2 L R2 F2 L' U L B'
7. F' R U R2 B D' L2 F' D' U B2 F2 L2 B F' L' B2 L2 U' R2 U' D' F2 B D2
8. L R F L' D L R2 B U2 D' L U' D F2 R2 D2 U2 F' U B U B2 R B2 U2 
9. R2 L2 F' B U' F2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 F
10. B' F D2 F' B' R' U' R2 D F B' L B' D B2 F2 D2 L2 F' R' B2 U L2 U' F'
11. U L R' D' U' R' F L2 R2 B2 R' L2 D L F D2 B2 R2 B R B U F' B2 U'
12. F2 L2 F2 B R2 L2 D' U2 F L' F2 B2 D' R' B' U L' D2 L2 R2 F L F L2 U


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2010)

edit


----------



## Lorken (Nov 2, 2010)

My results are depressing (especially graph)


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Statistics for 11-01-2010 18:28:43

*Race to Sub 30 Round 27

Average: 27.48*
Standard Deviation: 2.03
Best Time: 22.97
Worst Time: 33.81
Individual Times:
1.	29.31	B2 U L' D R U2 B' U' L' U2 L' D2 U2 R2 B' D' B' U2 B' U D F' U L2 D2
2.	31.66	D2 L F' B' D U2 B' D B2 R' B2 L' B' R2 D' R' D B D F U F L' R2 D2
3.	24.19	F' D' R2 U2 B F2 L' U2 D2 L2 F B D2 U B' R' F2 B2 L2 U B2 F L2 B2 D'
4.	25.21	L F2 L2 B' F2 L B2 D F' R2 L U2 F R' F2 B U2 R2 U2 B' U' L R D' F2
5.	25.72	B' L B' R B' F' R2 F' D F U D2 R B' L2 D2 U2 R2 B' U' L' F U' F2 R2
6.	29.09	R D2 F L2 B' U' B R2 B2 L R F2 B U' B' D U B2 L R2 F2 L' U L B'
7.	(33.81)	F' R U R2 B D' L2 F' D' U B2 F2 L2 B F' L' B2 L2 U' R2 U' D' F2 B D2
8.	28.11	L R F L' D L R2 B U2 D' L U' D F2 R2 D2 U2 F' U B U B2 R B2 U2
9.	27.59	R2 L2 F' B U' F2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 F
10.	(22.97)	B' F D2 F' B' R' U' R2 D F B' L B' D B2 F2 D2 L2 F' R' B2 U L2 U' F'
11.	28.69	U L R' D' U' R' F L2 R2 B2 R' L2 D L F D2 B2 R2 B R B U F' B2 U'
12.	25.18	F2 L2 F2 B R2 L2 D' U2 F L' F2 B2 D' R' B' U L' D2 L2 R2 F L F L2 U


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 2, 2010)

Round 27
Average: 40.94
39.41
(36.08)
44.31
40.54
37.63
43.12
(47.59)
46.88
38.14
39.22
41.48
38.75
Comment: Very good and no pops


----------



## celli (Nov 2, 2010)

*Round 27*
*AVG: 00:45.41*

12: 00:42.81 
11: 00:52.27 
10: 00:42.77 
9: 00:41.89 
8: 00:44.91 
7: (00:28.76)
6: 00:52.98
5: 00:45.98 
4: 00:48.52 
3: 00:39.90 
2: (00:53.91)
1: 00:42.10 

Still practicing F2L.........


----------



## Smacky (Nov 2, 2010)

Round 27
Average: 32.20

1. 33.67 
2.(39.68)
3. 30.78
4. 36.45
5. 25.76
6. 34.43
7. 35.01
8. 37.91
9. 26.27
10.(23.23) PB
11. 33.91
12. 27.80

Very good at the end


----------



## Dimeg (Nov 2, 2010)

round 27

av: 00:28.12
10 of 12: 00:28.31

30.28
30.88
29.63
33.05
26.83
29.38
24.57
30.62
28.21
22.16
30.59
21.24

Practiced my cross and tried to turn slower during F2L. It worked out pretty well this time.


----------



## Igora (Nov 2, 2010)

Round 27
Average: 29.30 

31.01
28.65
28.57
31.34
28.22
29.69
30.03
35.53
27.08
27.99
29.05
28.47

A very good round


----------



## protocoldoug (Nov 2, 2010)

Round 27
Avg: 42.86

40.52 
41.38 
44.94 
44.15 
(31.88) 
(49.90)
42.58 
39.37 
45.41 
36.75 
47.25 
46.26

31.88! ...Followed by a 49.90! hahah, how frustrating! 31.88 is I think in my top 5 all time, actually #2 now that I look it up. I had an inspired F2L solve, followed by a lucky 1-look-OLL and a 1-look-PLL (I am currently a 4LLL, trying to massage my F2L until I get sub-40 and plan then to use full PLL). Second to last I had the cube pop on me, so, I scrambled twice -- not for much luck with the 47.

Up a second from the last challenge (which I only did yesterday), sooo, I can't be too unhappy. I've been sub-45 on my avg 12s for the last 18 days, so, going down, slowly but surely.

This thread pushes me  Thanks for it!


----------



## EVH (Nov 3, 2010)

Round 27


Avg:29.52

(32.10)
29.02
26.97
31.61
31.36
27.00
29.69
29.50
29.95
29.18
30.93
(26.17)

Didn't warm up and you can probably see it. But overall a decent average.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 3, 2010)

Round 27
Average 37.62

45.84, 30.78, 38.33, 35.31, 39.26, (1:11.48), 29.66, 45.84, 36.39, 37.75, 37.06+, (25.58) = 37.62

Hideously inconsistent but unfortunately rather typical. I am very poor at the cross and my F2L is hampered by a lack of look ahead plus mistakes. I also tend to have many non-cubing thoughts whilst solving - that can't be helping either! :fp


----------



## Zann (Nov 3, 2010)

round 27

*AVG: 37.92*

1. 46.05
2. (56.67)
3. 31.80
4. 34.12
5. 37.41
6. 32.80
7. 45.76
8. 37.30
9. 37.55
10. 35.43
11. 41.03
12. (31.52)


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 3, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Round 27
> Average 37.62
> 
> 45.84, 30.78, 38.33, 35.31, 39.26, (1:11.48), 29.66, 45.84, 36.39, 37.75, 37.06+, (25.58) = 37.62
> ...


 
You only had 3 sup-40s. That's not too bad. If Cross and F2L are your weaknesses then you know what to practice :tu


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 4, 2010)

Round 27
Average 33.56
best time 24.50
worst time 41.14

38.56, 35.98, 25.73, 31.72, 37.48, 39.55, 28.52, 41.14, 24.50, 29.48, 29.59, 38.98


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 4, 2010)

*Round 27 (Roux)
Average: 36.76*

33.01, 
48.37, 
29.28, 
37.49, 
22.26, 
36.46, 
34.24, 
30.14, 
44.51, 
49.60, 
35.82, 
38.27

As you can see, my times are still pretty sporadic.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 5, 2010)

Round 27

Average 36.17

1. 57.08 (How's that for a bad start, messed up F2L (thought I'd found a 5th white corner  and got the wrong OLL)
2. 38.63
3. 27.34 YAY personal best, with an R-Perm that I normally hate, but had been practicing this morning.
4. 38.06
5. 30.91
6. 37.72
7. 38.57
8. 31.77 Merciful PLL skip, would have been bad as my phone went off half way through.
9. 38.50
10. 32.68
11. 36.39
12. 38.48

Well it corrected my poor performance from last week. Some of the lube seems to be worked out from my new Guhong so I'm finding it more stable, though I can still have catastrophes when I try to rush through the pll. Gatta try to get Sub 35 next week.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just a question for Brian. Can I enter with different methods. Such as this week enter with Roux, Petrus and ZZ. I have already graduated from here with CFOP.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 5, 2010)

As far as I know, you can participate, but your results won't be displayed on the graph


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 6, 2010)

Round 27
*52.82*

New PB!: 42.81

59.09
42.81
56.62
1:00.61
44.54
1:03.44
57.76
55.14
46.82
55.07
49.24
43.37

Comments: Alright, i'm not THAT good but for my first round it seems to be ALRIGHT
I keep getting muddled times sometimes nearing 1:00 and sometimes 45s so yeah.. solve 11 I could have had a better time had I not pressed SHIFT and M instead of Z and M. I stuffed up F2L on solve 2 and had a PLL skip on one of them. I got a new PB and yeah... this average seems to be another normal one.


----------



## Jin (Nov 6, 2010)

Round 27 (OH)

Average : 28.21

30.47, 33.47, 25.44, 30.19, 22.27, 40.59, 27.30, 25.67, 28.42, 24.72, 33.36, 23.11


Sigh...


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 6, 2010)

Average 41.34 (Petrus)

(1:09.43), 47.43, 45.94, 47.90, 34.04, (32.41), 41.81, 41.57, 41.66, 36.63, 37.55, 38.89

Average 48.02 (Roux)

(39.93), 41.76, 46.19, 52.07, (1:09.37), 52.78, 42.95, 51.28, 46.76, 47.88, 45.80, 52.76

Average 33.37 (ZZ) Main Method

38.44, (47.01), (27.18), 32.06, 31.53, 38.18, 30.87, 33.48, 32.85, 31.21, 34.99, 30.09

Average 58.29 (OH) 

55.80, 1:00.27, 1:05.12, (1:06.94), 59.27, 53.42, 52.61, 1:11.58, (49.55), 58.62, 59.16, 51.65


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 6, 2010)

cubefan4848 said:


> Just a question for Brian. Can I enter with different methods. Such as this week enter with Roux, Petrus and ZZ. I have already graduated from here with CFOP.


 
I'm curious to know how many people would be interested in tracking their progress with multiple methods here? 

If you want to do this, then specify one primary method that "counts" toward graduation and do those solves first, then post your averages for all methods in the same post. I can figure out a way to display them all at the end of the round. You will need to stick with your chosen primary method until you graduate before changing to another primary method. Does anyone have serious concerns about this?


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 7, 2010)

Brian Kremer said:


> I'm curious to know how many people would be interested in tracking their progress with multiple methods here?
> 
> If you want to do this, then specify one primary method that "counts" toward graduation and do those solves first, then post your averages for all methods in the same post. I can figure out a way to display them all at the end of the round. You will need to stick with your chosen primary method until you graduate before changing to another primary method. Does anyone have serious concerns about this?


 
So since I haven't graduated from this thread yet (kind of bypassed it), can Roux be labeled as my primary method for going through it for the first time?


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

Just join in and make sure you say that you're using Roux It doesn't matter if you've graduated or not it's just hard for Brian to keep track of someone trying to get sub-30 with Fridrich, Petrus, Roux, OH, ZZ and all that. I'm sure putting the graph and table results together is hard enough without having to enter five different results for one person.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 7, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Seven*

Average: 51.15
1. 41.08
2. 45.18
3. 54.05
4. 57.51
5. 50.80
6. (38.18)
7. 56.30
8. (1:26.57)
9. 43.63
10. 1:05.57
11. 48.35
12. 49.05

I'm having a lot of trouble but I'm trying to be positive about this since I'm focused on learning algorithms. I learned Ga and Gb this week so now I know all the Gs! I only have Ra, Rb, and Na left to learn and then I'll know all the PLLs. 



Spoiler



Average of 12s
Ga x4: Sun: 19.61, 16.99, 18.44, Mon: 14.87, Tues: 16.13, 15.36, Wed: 15.93, Thu: 14.77, Fri: 15.09
Gb x4: Sun: 21.49, 18.16, 18.35, Mon: 18.55, Tues: 17.88, 17.84, Wed: 16.23, Thu: 15.47, Fri: 14.76
Gc x4: Mon: 16.32, Tues: 15.74, Thu: 14.88, Fri: 14.28
Gd x4: Mon: 14.99, Tues: 14:08, Thu: 14.65, Fri: 13.77
F x2: Tues: 11.64, Thu: 10.77, Fri: 9.93
V x2: Tues: 10.36, Thu 11.13, Fri: 9.65
Y x2: Tues: 9.56, Fri
Nb x2: Tues: 11.15
Jb x2: Tues: 6.30
Ja x2: Tues: 7.64
T x2: Tues: 5.66, Thu: 6.65
E x2: Tues: 11.36
Aa x3: Tues: 9.39
Z x2: Tues: 13.20
Ab x3: Tues: 9.34
H x2: Tues: 9.07
Ua x3: Tues: 11.00
Ub x3: Tues: 10.89

Sat: average 100
number of times: 99/100
best time: 30.93
worst time: 1:09.83

current avg5: 40.80 (σ = 3.99)
best avg5: 36.36 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 41.52 (σ = 3.46)
best avg12: 39.01 (σ = 3.88)

current avg100: 44.23 (σ = 7.19)
best avg100: 44.23 (σ = 7.19)

session avg: 44.23 (σ = 7.19)
session mean: 44.09

37.23, 33.53, 37.71, 42.44, 50.21, 38.14, 44.68, 58.40, 51.10, 47.84, 33.26, 48.58, 43.18, 58.50, 56.67, 43.67, 43.75, 40.87, 35.01, 41.81, 36.55, 41.47, 53.21, 1:04.88, 42.31, 34.25, 40.83, 54.78, 46.37, DNF(41.62), 50.54, 46.00, 45.75, 34.78, 56.19, 47.79, 36.65, 40.70, 36.13, 41.06, 43.92, 41.22, 42.29, 44.64, 55.87, 41.40, 45.40, 35.08, 39.43, 38.74, 37.80, 46.64, 42.21, 41.99, 39.65, 45.78, 38.55, 34.48, 48.13, 46.40, 37.44





NeedReality said:


> So since I haven't graduated from this thread yet (kind of bypassed it), can Roux be labeled as my primary method for going through it for the first time?



OK.

-


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

Brian I'm guessing since you're learning full PLL that you know intuitive F2L and 2-look OLL. Learning more things at your speed aren't really necessary. Work just on cross and F2L and make sure that your recognition isn't totally awful. Have you checked out this thread?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...drich-Method&highlight=faster+fridrich+method

Give it a read. It's a pretty good guide for what you should work on and when.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 7, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Brian I'm guessing since you're learning full PLL that you know intuitive F2L and 2-look OLL. Learning more things at your speed aren't really necessary. Work just on cross and F2L and make sure that your recognition isn't totally awful. Have you checked out this thread?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...drich-Method&highlight=faster+fridrich+method
> 
> Give it a read. It's a pretty good guide for what you should work on and when.


 
That is great. Thank you!

I do white cross on bottom and intuitive F2l, but I still have to bring first layer corner cubies out to the third layer before solving them. I do 2 Look OLL and almost full PLL. According to that post I guess I should be focusing on the cross and F2L, but I can't help but finishing what I've started with the PLLs. I was planning to start working on more OLL cases after that, but maybe I should reconsider!


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't bother with learning OLLs for quite some time. I'm still using 2-look and there's a vid Erik Akkersdijk put up of him doing beginner's LBL method with 4-look last layer and he had a sub-20 average. If you're still pulling out your bottom layer cubies then you need to work on F2L a lot. Efficient F2L, Cross and 4LLL can take you pretty far but if you're doing 3LLL you can easily sub-30 it and even sub-20 with just that. You don't really need to learn more. Just practice what you know. If you're that close to finishing full PLL then finish that up but after that focus on F2L. You should be able to pair up you corners and edges in the top layer and then insert them together without having to pull out the white corner for most cases. If you haven't watched badmephisto's F2L tutorials I highly recommend them. More than anything else. I'll get the links to his vids.

*Part One*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-xbcAMfWwM

*Part Two*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GxLM_dZqg4

*Tips for Practicing F2L*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnkSZZ6OoQ4

*His Thought Process while doing F2L*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzkHrz8x2eo


Those are all you need for awhile


----------



## cuberr (Nov 7, 2010)

*Round 27
*Average: *48.62*


56.34
46.04
40.33
41.34
45.99
42.31
52.93
54.49
46.30
48.68
1:00.10 
51.80

Still working on faster execution and recognition of 2-look PLL but I've definitely improved immensely on it. Just barely started to learn 2-look OLL but I'm hoping I'll have it learned for next round.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 7, 2010)

round 27

54.03, 40.05, 1:00.90, 49.84, 44.87, 53.38, 54.54, 1:10.48, 53.54, 50.97, 45.83, 53.76

*52.16 average* 
OH

slower because im forcing myself to use proper form/japanese style fingertricks

shall be changing to zz soon when i brush up on COLL


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 8, 2010)

Average 28.70

29.44
32.11
31.19
27.71
25.56
31.61
32.89
26.60
29.69
27.39
25.35
27.90

Finally a sub 30 average of 12 for this the last 5 were an Ao5 of 26.56!!!!! I finally got in the grove today took all day to do this. also i warmed up on a crappy rubiks brand and that helped!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 9, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Seven Results*

*Round Twenty-Seven​*








Graph


Spoiler









Alternate Methods


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 9, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Eight Scrambles*

*Round Twenty-Eight​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, November 15th​
*Scrambles*
1. D' B L' U' L2 R B U2 B D' L' B2 R2 U' D2 B' U L U2 R L2 F' B2 D' R2 
2. D B2 F' D R B2 F D' R' L' U' R' B2 D F B2 L F U2 R L D2 B2 U' D2 
3. B F2 D B U2 B' L B' L2 R2 B2 L' D' L' B' U D' L' F' B2 D' B2 U2 B' F
4. L2 D2 L U F' R' F B2 R U' L' U B' L' B' L U2 B L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 L2
5. R L B2 R' L2 U D2 R2 D' F' R2 U' L' U B F R' U' B' D2 L D2 F2 U2 B2
6. U2 D B D L' D' U' F2 L' D R' U' D L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' D2 L' U' F R2 B
7. U' D R L' U' F2 L2 B D F U' D B' U2 L2 R2 U' F R D' F2 D2 U' F2 L'
8. D' F2 L' B D U2 B R' U D2 R' U R2 L2 D' U2 F' R' D U2 L2 F' B' U' D
9. B D L' B' L' R' B2 U R D2 U2 R2 L' U R2 D2 U2 B D' R' B R L' U F
10. D2 B' D' U' L B' L' D U B' L' F D U L D' R' B' F2 U' L D2 R F' L
11. U2 F' L B F D L' B D2 L' F U2 F' R' F' R2 U2 L B2 L' F' D' R' B2 U2 
12. B R2 U' L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B' F' L R U D2 F' R L B' U R' D2 U' R U'


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Statistics for 11-08-2010 18:15:44

*Average: 27.77*
Standard Deviation: 1.31
Best Time: 25.81
Worst Time: 31.56
Individual Times:
1.	28.02	D' B L' U' L2 R B U2 B D' L' B2 R2 U' D2 B' U L U2 R L2 F' B2 D' R2
2.	27.22	D B2 F' D R B2 F D' R' L' U' R' B2 D F B2 L F U2 R L D2 B2 U' D2
3.	(31.56)	B F2 D B U2 B' L B' L2 R2 B2 L' D' L' B' U D' L' F' B2 D' B2 U2 B' F
4.	27.78	L2 D2 L U F' R' F B2 R U' L' U B' L' B' L U2 B L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 L2
5.	26.65	R L B2 R' L2 U D2 R2 D' F' R2 U' L' U B F R' U' B' D2 L D2 F2 U2 B2
6.	29.53	U2 D B D L' D' U' F2 L' D R' U' D L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' D2 L' U' F R2 B
7.	27.50	U' D R L' U' F2 L2 B D F U' D B' U2 L2 R2 U' F R D' F2 D2 U' F2 L'
8.	31.21	D' F2 L' B D U2 B R' U D2 R' U R2 L2 D' U2 F' R' D U2 L2 F' B' U' D
9.	(25.81)	B D L' B' L' R' B2 U R D2 U2 R2 L' U R2 D2 U2 B D' R' B R L' U F
10.	26.56	D2 B' D' U' L B' L' D U B' L' F D U L D' R' B' F2 U' L D2 R F' L
11.	26.43	U2 F' L B F D L' B D2 L' F U2 F' R' F' R2 U2 L B2 L' F' D' R' B2 U2
12.	26.84	B R2 U' L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B' F' L R U D2 F' R L B' U R' D2 U' R U'


----------



## JasonK (Nov 9, 2010)

I am so joining this thread  My best avg5 ever was 30.56 but I normally average about 34-35. I'll post my results for round 28 just as soon as I've done it!


----------



## JasonK (Nov 9, 2010)

Avg: 37.16

40.03, 36.30, 40.34, 31.65, 32.27, 40.72, 40.88, 35.46, 33.30, 41.56, 26.68, 40.68

So... that was a terrible average for me... :confused:


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 9, 2010)

Average 30.64 (ZZ) Main Method

31.40, (26.75), (39.25), 31.87, 32.54, 29.98, 33.16, 31.20, 27.62, 30.55, 28.15, 29.97
Comment: Close. Maybe next week

Average 58.92 (OH)

(1:22.86), 1:02.52, 1:00.78, 52.34, 54.12, 1:08.52, 59.44, 52.05, (44.56), 1:04.16, 58.62, 56.61

Average 38.17 (Petrus)

36.68, (45.44), 33.98, 40.55, 39.81, 41.26, 32.90, 43.08, (24.28), 36.19, 34.81, 42.50

Average 42.63 (Roux)

54.15, 39.54, 42.20, (1:09.42), 49.26, 36.26, 41.58, 38.36, (35.51), 42.72, 38.25, 43.96


----------



## Igora (Nov 9, 2010)

Round 28
Average: 27.43
1. 20.84 
2. 30.91
3. 29.22 
4. 24.09 
5. 33.70
6. 27.97
7. 28.64
8. 30.82
9. 20.92
10. 27.99
11. 29.50
12. 24.77

Wow, 2 "20.-"s. I must be getting better!


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 9, 2010)

*Round 28 (Roux)
Average: 34.30*

26.67, 
30.16, 
35.92, 
36.37, 
38.79, 
38.06, 
35.22, 
34.48, 
28.07, 
34.17, 
35.15, 
35.39

No 40+ solves! I actually got a couple sub-30 AO5's in the past couple of days.


----------



## EVH (Nov 10, 2010)

Avg:30.30 no graduation for me


30.45
26.24 
33.12 E perm yuck
30.39 
29.13 
31.55 
33.04 
25.86 
33.16 
34.44 
20.31 Fail cross then OMGWTF EASYF2L OLLSKIP T-PERM
30.08


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 10, 2010)

52.41
New PB 38.45
1:03.28
48.02
38.45
55.43
49.24
59.55
52.46
45.72
53.00
58.50
47.31
54.88

I think this is fair, must improve on f2l and probably learn 2-5 more cases.New PB 38.45!   Only one none sub 60. I'm happy with this currently.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 10, 2010)

EVH said:


> Avg:30.30 no graduation for me


AGH! Missing out by 0.3 seconds. I had to double check your stats just incase you made a mistake, shame


----------



## Smacky (Nov 10, 2010)

Round 28
Average: 30.27 (PB)

31.51
27.73
(33.95)
30.72
31.84
31.21
29.98
25.51
32.09
31.11
(24.35)
31.04

Pretty Close


----------



## Zann (Nov 11, 2010)

round 28
*AVG 34.69*

1: 32.22
2: 33.17
3: 33.21
4: 34.68
5: (29.99)
6: 42.03
7: 32.72
8: (46.08)
9: 34.54
10: 39.83
11: 33.11
12: 31.38


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 12, 2010)

37.52 average of 12

38.33, 38.01, 34.38, 39.63, 40.16, 38.99, 38.77, 31.60, 36.28, 38.68, 35.04, 37.12

yay..15 second drop from last week (last week i switched to proper fingertricks). guess practicing all week doing a crap load of OH really works

Still using CFOP though, can't wait for me to finish learning CPLS/ 2gll so i can switch to zz for my solves


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 12, 2010)

Average: 28.88

27.81
27.53
30.25
25.63
31.23
33.69
25.36
30.56
29.28
28.93
31.56
26.03

Done with my new Alpha V feng i hate the feel of the cube but i get amazing times with it. its weird. the 30.56 i totally forgot how to do F2L for 4-5 seconds and then got an amazing solve if only i had remembered at the beginning


----------



## cuberr (Nov 12, 2010)

*Round 28*
*Average: 46.73
*


53.19
54.77
35.81
54.63
41.08
35.60
43.06
56.16
44.93
45.79
48.80
45.27


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 12, 2010)

Average: 32.17

best time: 22.13
worst time: 42.05

31.35, 27.42, 24.30, 36.70, 40.47, 22.13, 42.05, 36.58, 31.81, 31.40, 29.45, 32.21


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 12, 2010)

Some last minute practise before Melbourne cube day

Round 28
Average: 41.15
36.17
42.28
42.64
(45.10)
40.67
39.56
42.22
(31.38)
45.02
34.18
43.88
44.97
Very good and great consistency. Hopefully I can do this well tomorrow.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 12, 2010)

Round 28

Average 37.00

1.	33.22
2.	DNF (Would have been low 30's but had a catastrophic Na perm fail)
3.	33.77
4.	36.37
5.	40.5
6.	37.71
7.	35.57
8.	34.59(+2)
9.	35.49
10.	46.15 (NOOO! If only I hadn't used up my DNF)
11.	30.91
12.	34.71


----------



## Dimeg (Nov 12, 2010)

Round 28

Average: 29.45	

10 of 12: 29.64


Times:
00:31.37
00:31.24
00:28.27
00:30.94
00:24.83
00:27.05
00:32.09
00:30.16
00:28.62
00:29.16
00:31.90
00:27.73


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 12, 2010)

Avg- 32.09 OH
1. 33.06 
2. 33.43 
3. 32.68 
4. 34.88
5. 32.36 
6. 34.43 
7. 34.58 
8. 27.78
9. 29.52
10. 34.93
11. 28.66
12. 28.77


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 13, 2010)

Round Twenty-Eight
*Average: 46.58*

1. 41.80
2. 43.94
3. 1:27.23
4. 47.52
5. 47.15
6. 47.71
7. 39.86
8. 48.43
9. 35.35
10. 1:07.63
11. 39.10 
12. 42.70

1 more PLL to go! I did a lot of untimed solves this week. 



Spoiler



Averages of 12:
Ra 2x: Sun: 12.97, 10.82, 10.73, 9.28, - 9.82, - 10.21, 9.06
Rb 2x: Sun: 12.70, 9.45, 9.32, 8.23, - 7.56, - 9.10, 7.71

Untimed Solves: Blind cross and no cube rotations except within algorithms: 
Mon:
0/4: i (off by 90o) 
1/4:
2/4: i
3/4: iiii
4/4: iiiiiiii

Tue:
0/4: 
1/4: ii
2/4: ii
3/4: ii
4/4: iiiiiiii

Wed:
0/4: 
1/4: 
2/4: 
3/4: 
4/4: iii

Untimed Solves: Blind cross and slooooow. 
Thu:
0/4: 
1/4: iii
2/4: iii
3/4: ii
4/4: iiiiiiii

Fri:
0/4: i 
1/4: 
2/4: 
3/4: iii
4/4: iiiiiii

Timed solves average of 12: Wed: 49.37, 41.44, Fri: 49.10, 44.23, 46.58


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 15, 2010)

Round 28
Average: 32.60

32.33, 33.41, 34.85, 32.70, 33.16, 29.54, (49.07), 33.26, (25.63), 26.48, 32.12, 38.15 = 32.60

Surprisingly quick. This twelve came straight after a set of 25 for which I had a 37 sec average. I shall do another set of 25 and see if I've kept the speed!

EDIT: nope - avg 50: 38.73


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 15, 2010)

Round 28
Edit: fixed average
Average: 29.99

12:	00:26.84	
11:	00:28.43
10:	00:31.39	
9:	(00:23.54)
8:	00:29.06	
7:	(00:47.23)	
6:	00:34.59	
5:	00:29.36	
4:	00:32.91	
3:	00:28.33	
2:	00:28.35	
1:	00:30.60

7. was a pop


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 16, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Eight Results*

*Round Twenty-Eight​*








Congratulations to masteranders1 for graduating!

Zyrb, you were so close I double-checked your math. We exclude fastest and slowest times when calculating averages. Yours is 29.99 this week!

Graph


Spoiler









Alternate Methods


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 16, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Nine Scrambles*

*Round Twenty-Nine​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, November 22nd​
*Scrambles*
1. D2 L B' L' R2 D' L U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R D L2 B2 L U2 F' D U2 L' B' F
2. R B D U R2 U2 B' R D2 F R F2 R2 D L' F2 R' L2 D2 F2 U2 D' L R' F
3. L F' U R2 F' R D2 F2 D R' B2 D2 B2 R' L' B' F' R' F2 R2 B' F' U' D2 R2
4. D' B' U' R2 L B2 D2 R' B L2 F R2 U2 R2 D' L2 D2 L R' D2 R' F B' D' F2
5. F' B2 L2 F' R' U' F' U R2 F' R' D F2 D B R' D B2 D' U' F U B' U L2
6. L2 R' B F D L R F U' B2 F R2 F2 U2 B' R U D' B2 F' R' F2 D2 B2 L2
7. R U' R L F2 U2 B' F D' B2 D2 U2 R L2 D' F B R' L F2 D F' D2 U' L2
8. D' U2 B' R2 F' U L' U L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 U L' R U R B2 L2 F' L' F' U
9. B' R2 L D F' B' L2 D' R B' R' D B L' U' R2 F2 D' F U' L B' D2 L B2
10. L D L' R2 F D' R L2 U' F' U' D' F L D R U' D' F L2 B' F' D B R
11. R2 F2 B2 L F B2 U2 L B2 U D' R B' L F B2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 R F'
12. U D L' B2 R L B F2 L' U' D B L' D F2 L' F' B' U' B2 U2 D2 L' D R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 16, 2010)

34.12 average of 12

36.66, 35.22, 33.09, 35.80, 37.65, 29.92, 36.58, 37.00, 31.44, 28.69, 28.95, 36.57

still using crappy cfop. need to finish learning 2gll/cpls..

1 hand


----------



## EVH (Nov 16, 2010)

39.78, 30.54, 26.20, 30.69, 30.99, 27.92, 29.55, 27.86, 22.51, 29.58, 37.41, 32.69

Avg:30.34

Gah, can't seem to do good with these scrambles


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 16, 2010)

EVH said:


> 39.78, 30.54, 26.20, 30.69, 30.99, 27.92, 29.55, 27.86, 22.51, 29.58, 37.41, 32.69
> 
> Avg:30.34
> 
> Gah, can't seem to do good with these scrambles


 those scrambles were amazing tbh


----------



## EricReese (Nov 16, 2010)

I was gonna do another avg but it seems me missing 2 weeks deletes me from this thread? That's cool i guess.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 16, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I was gonna do another avg but it seems me missing 2 weeks deletes me from this thread? That's cool i guess.


 
I only post results for people who participated in the current round. If you do the next round then you will appear in the next round's results.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 16, 2010)

Average: 33.90

35.66, 36.57, 33.54, 44.04:confused:, 29.95, 35.37, 37.04, 32.15, 35.33, 28.53, 33.52, 29.84

Pretty normal average at the moment (apart from the 44 :fp).


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 16, 2010)

Average: 29.01

30.52
24.02 (PLL skip)
25.53
29.56 (bad X cross)
29.94
28.71
29.84
32.91
26.02 (PLL skip)
30.91
30.80
29.36

Yay i can graduate!!!!!!!!! not to great of an average for me but still sub 30 3 weeks in a row which is good for me!!! i cant believe i got 2 PLL skips in i average of 12!!! the 4th solve has a perfect set up for X cross im just bad at it or the time would be a lot lower. time to move on to the race to sub 20!


----------



## Nestor (Nov 16, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 34.18*

31.07
33.06
34.45
33.54
34.02
40.62 (bad G-perm)
35.58
35.87
29.66
28.38
42.05 (2 f2l pairs incorrectly inserted)
33.10

That sucked..


----------



## Smacky (Nov 16, 2010)

Round 29
Average: 28.21

27.50
28.61
(31.54)
27.03
29.19
28.69
25.54
27.20
29.54
(24.42)
30.12 
28.72


----------



## celli (Nov 16, 2010)

*round 29*
*Avg: 41.59*

12: 00:37.83 
11: 00:41.73 
10: 00:35.19 
9: 00:44.53 
8: 00:50.23 
7: 00:42.48 
6: 00:37.99 
5: 00:43.01 
4: 00:32.57 
3: 00:46.36 
2: 00:42.72 
1: 00:44.04 

.... now pretty normal for me, still need practice with f2l, learning 2look oll algs and pll. I will be sub-30 someday!!
4th scramble was great!!!


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 17, 2010)

Round 29
Average: 41.35
41.09
43.85
42.16
37.66
35.94
38.88
45.96
(55.30)
39.68
37.19
(34.97)
51.11
First solves of the day... even thought it's 7:30pm


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 17, 2010)

Average 38.20 (Petrus)

40.81, 36.66, 38.77, 35.45, 40.13, 40.61, 37.32, 33.88, 40.73, (53.64), (33.05), 37.63

Average 45.77 (Roux)

37.95, (32.30), 48.99, 47.01, 41.44, 48.67, 50.45, 52.02, (56.43), 39.71, 45.61, 45.86

Average 57.25 (OH)

1:00.60, (1:05.88), 52.58, 47.94, 53.75, 1:04.94, 58.66, 1:05.34, (47.82), 56.83, 54.75, 58.11
Really good average considering that every I only had one U perm and the rest were R's and G perms.

Average 29.38 (ZZ) Main Method

29.58, 30.77, 32.04, 29.65, 29.94, 27.41, (26.47), 28.95, (33.71), 29.92, 28.25, 27.27


----------



## d521yts (Nov 17, 2010)

*Round 29
*
Average 42:95


1. 37.42
2. 34.26
3. 43.36
4. 50.45
5. 38.95
6. 50.51
7. 45.06
8. 47.91
9. 38.43
10. 40.49
11. 42.76
12. 45.82


----------



## lilmack (Nov 18, 2010)

1. 27.50
2. 18.55
3. 26.36
4. 22.12
5. 32.03
6. 25.29
7. 23.93
8. 35.08
9. 23.09
10. 18.35
11. 26.30
12. 27.16

Average of middle 10: 25.23

Beat my pb single twice in this , but the average wasn't that good. 
I used Fridrich F2L with 3 Look Last Layer.

*Brian, should I just move onto the race to sub 25 thread without graduating from here?*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 18, 2010)

lilmack said:


> 1. 27.50
> 2. 18.55
> 3. 26.36
> 4. 22.12
> ...


 1)there is no race to sub25. there is a race to sub20 though

and you dont have to stay here, though the satisfaction of becoming a graduate is nice. your pick


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 18, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> lilmack said:
> 
> 
> > *Brian, should I just move onto the race to sub 25 thread without graduating from here?*
> ...



Race to sub 20 states that anyone can join at any time, but you're welcome to stay and graduate if you like!!


----------



## bobo11420 (Nov 18, 2010)

Round 29 

Average of 12 : 50.39

1. 52.74
2. 53.98
3. 43.03
4. 34.25
5. 58.43
6. 43.76
7. 58.18
8. 48.8
9. 51.98
10. 54.58
11. 52.03
12. 52.93

I have been cubing in total about 2 and 1/2 weeks now, so be nice i know im slow lol. And yes, i totally got my fastest and slowest time right after each other.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 18, 2010)

bobo11420 said:


> Round 29
> 
> Average of 12 : 50.39
> 
> ...


 
Story of my life dude, lol


----------



## lilmack (Nov 19, 2010)

> Round 29
> 
> Average of 12 : 50.39
> 
> I have been cubing in total about 2 and 1/2 weeks now.



Wow. After 2 and a half weeks , I was averaging about 2 minutes, and it took me more than 2 months to average 50. 
50 after 2 weeks seems very fast to me!


----------



## bobo11420 (Nov 19, 2010)

lilmack said:


> Wow. After 2 and a half weeks , I was averaging about 2 minutes, and it took me more than 2 months to average 50.
> 50 after 2 weeks seems very fast to me!


 
haha, thanks. Ive pretty much been cubing atleast an hour everyday since ive started but i like to get good at everything i do quickly so no messing about lol. I only got to like a 1:45 average with beginners then i started to learn f2l/oll/pll, granted i dont have very many memorized i have to use a cheat sheet while i solve, but the muscle memory will eventually come.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 19, 2010)

I never did a LBL method and it took me 1 month to avg 31 seconds..


----------



## Godmil (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah but Eric you're an exception 


Spoiler



Wish I could keep up with you.



Anyway, welcome to the thread bobo, impressive times indeed. Out of curiosity can you say a little more about your cubing... like how many algs you know, or what type of cube you use. Cause you completely blew my 2.5 week times out of the water.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 19, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I never did a LBL method and it took me 1 month to avg 31 seconds..


 
Two years, three months for me and I still don't have sub-30 in my sights!


----------



## Godmil (Nov 19, 2010)

Round 29

Average 38.34

1. 34.93
2. 39.22
3. 44.83
4. 30.53
5. 31.28
6. 40.34
7. 38.84
8. 34.36
9. 33.73
10. 49.08
11. 36.87
12. 50.10

Well, that was rubbish. Not warmed up enough at the start (but had nice solves to compensate) and then just bottled it under pressure at the end 
OK, Def sub 35 next week.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I have my brother to help me , though he doesnt help much. It took me a very long time to learn the algs, it took me like over 2 weeks to learn 2look OLL and full PLL :/

edit : (looked at my cubing file on my computer, it took me 15 days)


----------



## bobo11420 (Nov 19, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I never did a LBL method and it took me 1 month to avg 31 seconds..


 
thats what im goin for , i have to drop about 15 seconds in two weeks ! lol


----------



## bobo11420 (Nov 19, 2010)

"Anyway, welcome to the thread bobo, impressive times indeed. Out of curiosity can you say a little more about your cubing... like how many algs you know, or what type of cube you use. Cause you completely blew my 2.5 week times out of the water.[/QUOTE]



Thank you , yay for double posting didn't see this lol. I use intuitive F2L however i am NOT color neutral with it yet, i can do white and yellow. I do bottom cross, which i just figured out on my own with about 20 minutes of trial and error. I use 2 look oll/pll and only use the 7 basic oll's except for T because thats easy . I use about 15/16 different pll's but only have about 5 or 6 memorized. Pretty much the day after i got my crap rubik's brand i decided it wasn't good enough and ordered an Fii from speedcubeshop. Then i decided to try out a white crispier cube so i got myself a Av-F , despite it feeling like it could break easily ( already a few chunks out of it ) i really like the cube. Now just waiting for my cubesmith order =P . Btw if any of you guys want to give me any tips to help me out i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 19, 2010)

A thing that helped me was that since I would never look ahead my brother told me to solve with a metronome in the background. Basically I do cross as fast as i can (normal) and during F2L I go slow. During each beep I must do a turn, and you can set this to however slow you need to assure that you actually turn. It forces you to practice lookahead and it helped me a lot. I really recommend it

http://www.metronomeonline.com/

And finish PLL, you can stick to 2look OLL for a while.


----------



## protocoldoug (Nov 19, 2010)

Round 29
Average: 40.06

40.95
40.44 
39.53 
36.20 
40.85 
38.05 
43.45 
41.21 
33.98 
41.50 
49.84 
38.38

Had a show-stopping pop on one, so I just redid with the double scramble, hopefully that's OK. 

Had my personal best this morning, so I was like "OK dude, go go go! Go to the thread!" and I did alright, this should be my best ao12 for the thread (and probably close to lifetime). 

Just started learning full PLL this week. Been using 2-look PLL since before, but, now that I'm consistently getting sub 40's on ao5's, I'm going to full PLL (had kinda set it as a goal to learn full PLL when I was doing sub40 on ao5's). Once in a while getting some really good times, like near 30 and a couple sub 30's. It's when the F2L look-ahead starts going for me, so I gotta keep going with the metronome (which pays off, slowly but surely).

Still loving the thread, sorry I missed a round or two from vacation!


----------



## lego (Nov 19, 2010)

Raund 29 (OH)
Average of 12: 27.07
1. 27.44 
2. 26.78 
3. (31.64) 
4. 22.31 
5. 31.39 
6. 30.45 
7. 26.96 
8. 21.45 
9. 29.03 
10. 26.25 
11. (20.63) 
12. 28.63


----------



## d521yts (Nov 19, 2010)

EricReese said:


> A thing that helped me was that since I would never look ahead my brother told me to solve with a metronome in the background. Basically I do cross as fast as i can (normal) and during F2L I go slow. During each beep I must do a turn, and you can set this to however slow you need to assure that you actually turn. It forces you to practice lookahead and it helped me a lot. I really recommend it
> 
> http://www.metronomeonline.com/
> 
> And finish PLL, you can stick to 2look OLL for a while.



that's what i did to practice F2L and it has really helped alot (still a little slow at it though)


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 19, 2010)

OH Average: 32.26

32.56, 25.80, (37.73), 31.34, 34.10, 32.24, 36.11, 31.28, 35.55, 30.24, 33.39, (25.60)

I had two yummy times in there.


----------



## Igora (Nov 19, 2010)

Round 29
Average: 28.13
1. 23.98
2. 30.60
3. 31.79
4. 28.03
5. 28.26
6. 29.56
7. 24.52
8. 33.12
9. 24.01
10. 22.88
11. 31.78
12. 28.75


The was a pretty good round overall


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 19, 2010)

AVG. 29.41 DONE OH
30.37 
40.17
28.55
28.02 
31.75
25.29 
31.18
27.03
29.42
29.86
28.91
28.98


----------



## lilmack (Nov 20, 2010)

Brian, I am moving over to a new account (changing my name) and I was wondering if you could count my 25.23 average for round 25 as the first for my new account?
My new account is pi.cubed

Thanks.


----------



## Zann (Nov 20, 2010)

round 29
*AVG: 36.88*

1: 38.21
2: 32.20
3: 36.06
4: (30.92)
5: 34.18
6: 38.38
7: 38.83
8: 42.03
9: (42.70)
10: 33.64
11: 37.45
12: 37.83


----------



## cuberr (Nov 20, 2010)

Round 29
*Average: 46.05
*

42.33
42.82
53.02
47.40
51.73
56.27
39.01
49.21
37.28
31.84
51.25
44.64


----------



## EricReese (Nov 20, 2010)

*Round 29 Average 27.77*

1. 26.27, 
2. 31.21, 
3. 28.14, 
4. 28.92, 
5. (35.39) - Messed up freakin F2L twice -_-
6. (24.25)
7. 28.61, 
8. 28.97, 
9. 29.10, 
10. 25.62, 
11. 26.20, 
12. 24.72


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 21, 2010)

Right hand OH

41.08, 45.88, 38.91, 44.76, 33.90, 44.20, 41.97, 30.44, 30.51, 34.19, 47.37, 44.92 = 40.03


----------



## Dimeg (Nov 21, 2010)

Round 29

Avg. 10: 29.91	
10 of 12: 29.91

00:34.07
00:32.08
00:26.76
00:30.25
00:29.72
00:27.39
00:25.27
00:29.73
00:32.26
00:31.64
00:26.32
00:32.94


not that good, but sub 30  I need to work on F2L and get a more consistent average..


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 21, 2010)

Round 29

Average: 28.98


12:	00:30.35
11:	00:31.32
10:	00:27.52
9:	00:34.41
8:	00:24.95
7:	00:24.35
6:	00:30.26
5:	(00:22.25)
4:	(00:36.76)
3:	00:28.75
2:	00:30.28
1:	00:27.63

36.76 was fail, 22.25 was 4 move cross. Also, I did the maths twice but you can double check if you are unsure. Otherwise I'm pretty happy with this result.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 21, 2010)

Round 29 Average: 42.13 (OH) 
38.17, 38.61, 39.31, 36.45, 38.14, 38.48, 57.22, 35.88, 31.28, 57.67, 41.41, 1:03.30
Gah, 2 counting 57's.


----------



## radmin (Nov 21, 2010)

Round 29 

Average 
31.92

(25.67)
33.52
32.29
27.8
(35.62)
34.25
29.32
33.48
32.09
32.6
31.59
32.26


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 21, 2010)

Round Twenty-Nine
Average: 44.61
1. 38.29	
2. 36.62	
3. 40.25	
4. 35.34
5. 42.96	
6. 56.09	
7. 44.41	
8. 42.47	
9. 46.63	
10. 49.41	
11. 49.01	
12. 61:81

I recorded this but there's no point in posting it because I can see that I am just clumsy. I used my brand new Sheng En FII (EDIT)! The yellow and orange stickers are too similar, in my opinion, so I put new orange stickers on there. It feels more fragile than my other cubes and caps fall off every so often but other than that I like it so far!

At this point I finished learning all the PLLs so that's exciting. I am going to start focusing more on the cross and F2L



lilmack said:


> Brian, I am moving over to a new account (changing my name) and I was wondering if you could count my 25.23 average for round 25 as the first for my new account?
> My new account is pi.cubed
> 
> Thanks.



No problem



Spoiler



Slow Solves
Sun: iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Mon: iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Tue: iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Wed: iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Thu: iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
Fri: iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii (cut my fingernails too short!!! Started using new V2)
Sat: i (then day off!) 

Avg12s 
Mon: 45.80
Tue: 43.09, 43.54
Wed: 43:44, 46.73, 43.86
Thu: 48.54
Fri: 44.21, 46.34, 49.89
Sun: 47.11, 46.07, 45.37, 44.61 (Using new V2)

Sunday Avg50: 46.67


Spoiler



43.58, 47.74, 1:20.05, 48.46, 1:01.71, 40.51, 48.29, 38.92, 44.65, 37.95, 51.96, 45.33, DNF(38.91), 50.35, 52.40, 39.61, 40.56, 47.48, 45.24, 42.57, 43.55, 37.90, 52.32, 46.66, 32.04, 38.84, 1:15.37, 46.72, 1:14.53, 49.68, 36.64, 39.80, 50.58, 37.20, 38.94, 40.76, 38.29, 36.62, 40.25, 35.34, 42.96, 56.09, 44.41, 42.47, 46.63, 49.41, 49.01, 1:01.81, 37.30, 42.62

stats: (hide)
number of times: 49/50
best time: 32.04
worst time: 1:20.05

current avg5: 47.01 (σ = 3.11)
best avg5: 38.14 (σ = 0.72)

current avg12: 45.11 (σ = 5.09)
best avg12: 40.11 (σ = 3.71)

session avg: 46.67 (σ = 9.86)
session mean: 46.37


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 21, 2010)

screwing OH for now until i finish learning algs. doing cfop OH no fun

joining as CN (for fun)
*average: 29.67*

30.67, 31.64, 31.79, 32.58, 30.88, 18.24, 34.67, 30.98, 31.61, 19.19[lol green cross ], 29.55, 27.78

the 18 was yellow cross (somewhat easy to adapt from my normal white cross)

19.19 was green cross..i seem to have most difficulty orange/red...hmm


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 22, 2010)

*Round 29 (Roux)
Average: 26.09*

27.66, 
28.32, 
25.23, 
30.22, 
25.35, 
23.49, 
22.81, 
20.98, 
26.66, 
28.10, 
32.20, 
23.06

Well that improved rather quickly.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> screwing OH for now until i finish learning algs. doing cfop OH no fun
> 
> joining as CN (for fun)
> *average: 29.67*
> ...


 
ignore that. i decided on sticking to pure green cross (going to extend to blue cross eventually when i get that down..but yeah)

i'm already at 22 seconds green cross average. please ignore the above post


----------



## protocoldoug (Nov 22, 2010)

Brian Kremer said:


> I used my brand new Sheng En FII (EDIT)! The yellow and orange stickers are too similar, in my opinion, so I put new orange stickers on there. It feels more fragile than my other cubes and caps fall off every so often but other than that I like it so far!


 
Brian -- I've got a Sheng En F2 as well, and I like it quite a bit (I don't have a lot of other cubes, just a Haiyan's Memory Cube [only had it for a week] and a Ghosthand II) but, I had the same problem. The caps would pop off here and there. Seeing that I only really need to take the caps off the center cubies, I decided that when they would pop off I'd super glue them back into place. I used super glue with the precision tip. However, if you decide to go that route -- I recommend putting just one drop, and do it inside the cubie, not on the cap. Cause some will want to squeeze out. It's not a big deal if that happens, just use an exacto and then wet sand it. Now that I've done that (and re-stickered it, cause the stickers were terrible), my F2 is my main cube over the Ghosthand (however the haiyan's is quickly becoming my fav).


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 22, 2010)

Round 29
Average 33.12

30.78, 33.61, 32.34, (37.45+), 36.73, 32.64, 31.25, 35.17, (27.66), 33.53, 31.11, 34.03 = 33.12

Very happy not to have slipped backwards.
I there were 4 Y-Perm finishes in my solves!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 23, 2010)

*Round Twenty-Nine Results*

*Round Twenty-Nine​*








Congratulations to Tall5001, Igora, and Dimeg for graduating!

Looks like 9 new participants this week... Welcome!!

Graph


Spoiler









Alternate Methods


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 23, 2010)

*Round Thirty Scrambles*

*Round Thirty​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, November 29th​
*Scrambles*
1. B' R' F L' D' B' F2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 U B' L2 D U R' L' D' L2 F' B2
2. R2 L2 B2 F D L' F' U2 R D F' D' B2 F' D B' R L F2 L' B' U2 B2 D L2
3. D' R2 U2 R' F' L' U D R2 L' D L B2 R' U' L2 F D F' L' R B F' D R
4. R' B D2 F2 B' R' L F2 U' B2 R B' L R2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 L' B F L D2 R
5. F2 R B' R' L' U2 D' F' D R F2 B' D' R' U R2 L2 D2 L' U2 R U' D' L' U2
6. R' F' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 D' R F L R U B D' L F2 L D2 R' B' R' F2 L B2
7. F' R B D2 U' R2 B D2 B2 F R2 F2 U2 D L2 R F2 U2 B2 U D R D L R2
8. B R D' F R' D2 F L' F B2 D' L B R2 B D' F D L D' F' D2 R2 B2 U'
9. R2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 R L2 U2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' D' B U R2 B2 R2 B' L R' F' L
10. U' B' L' R' F' L2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B D2 B R2 B' F U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R
11. F' B R' F' L2 B' U' F R' D' L2 F2 R' F R2 D2 F2 B2 L' U' R B' L U' D2
12. R' B2 F L R2 D F L' U2 L D F' L' D' L B2 U2 R L B2 R2 F' U' B' D2


----------



## d521yts (Nov 23, 2010)

*Round 30*


*Average: 33.95*

1.	(26.90)	B' R' F L' D' B' F2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 U B' L2 D U R' L' D' L2 F' B2
2.	31.46	R2 L2 B2 F D L' F' U2 R D F' D' B2 F' D B' R L F2 L' B' U2 B2 D L2
3.	32.54	D' R2 U2 R' F' L' U D R2 L' D L B2 R' U' L2 F D F' L' R B F' D R
4.	(38.86)	R' B D2 F2 B' R' L F2 U' B2 R B' L R2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 L' B F L D2 R
5.	34.68	F2 R B' R' L' U2 D' F' D R F2 B' D' R' U R2 L2 D2 L' U2 R U' D' L' U2
6.	37.68	R' F' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 D' R F L R U B D' L F2 L D2 R' B' R' F2 L B2
7.	34.20	F' R B D2 U' R2 B D2 B2 F R2 F2 U2 D L2 R F2 U2 B2 U D R D L R2
8.	29.95	B R D' F R' D2 F L' F B2 D' L B R2 B D' F D L D' F' D2 R2 B2 U'
9.	37.61	R2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 R L2 U2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' D' B U R2 B2 R2 B' L R' F' L
10.	33.08	U' B' L' R' F' L2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B D2 B R2 B' F U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R
11.	38.14	F' B R' F' L2 B' U' F R' D' L2 F2 R' F R2 D2 F2 B2 L' U' R B' L U' D2
12.	32.25	R' B2 F L R2 D F L' U2 L D F' L' D' L B2 U2 R L B2 R2 F' U' B' D2


----------



## EVH (Nov 23, 2010)

Avg:30.17

26.86
31.39
32.30
29.76
24.42
38.79
26.40
27.85 
33.29
30.86
33.57
29.39

Meh


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 23, 2010)

AVG. 27.06 DONE OH

1. 27.90
2. 27.43
3. 25.30
4. 38.33
5. (21.41)
6. 29.81
7. 24.28
8. 23.53
9. (38.90)
10. 25.72
11. 25.22
12. 28.50


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 24, 2010)

Round 30
41.47

39.27
39.54
46.10
43.25
43.85
33.37
53.59
44.77
35.44
28.94
46.11
42.96

Woohoo! I now have a sub 50 average and a sub 30 solve! I didn't post last week as I was in Sydney for the weekend but in the car I practiced F2L more and identifying F2L 
pairs more.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 24, 2010)

Average 43.96 (OH)
(34.55), 34.62, 45.78, (53.17), 38.95, 45.05, 50.36, 49.39, 46.72, 45.52, 41.20, 42.05

Average 37.71 (Petrus)

42.05, 38.62, (45.89), 39.53, 37.07, 36.68, 32.71, (31.12), 37.00, 40.30, 31.92, 41.27

Average 31.22 (ZZ) Main Method

34.82, 31.74, (24.37), 27.08, 32.14, 29.92, 35.59, 36.67, 30.69, 25.36, 28.19, (39.57)


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 24, 2010)

*New participant!*

Round 30

1. B' R' F L' D' B' F2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 U B' L2 D U R' L' D' L2 F' B2 = 33.75

2. R2 L2 B2 F D L' F' U2 R D F' D' B2 F' D B' R L F2 L' B' U2 B2 D L2 = 33.74

3. D' R2 U2 R' F' L' U D R2 L' D L B2 R' U' L2 F D F' L' R B F' D R = 30.84

4. R' B D2 F2 B' R' L F2 U' B2 R B' L R2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 L' B F L D2 R = 32.32

5. F2 R B' R' L' U2 D' F' D R F2 B' D' R' U R2 L2 D2 L' U2 R U' D' L' U2 = 27.72

6. R' F' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 D' R F L R U B D' L F2 L D2 R' B' R' F2 L B2 = 29.12

7. F' R B D2 U' R2 B D2 B2 F R2 F2 U2 D L2 R F2 U2 B2 U D R D L R2 = 44.33

8. B R D' F R' D2 F L' F B2 D' L B R2 B D' F D L D' F' D2 R2 B2 U' = 34.33

9. R2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 R L2 U2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' D' B U R2 B2 R2 B' L R' F' L = 31.30

10. U' B' L' R' F' L2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B D2 B R2 B' F U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R = 33.82

11. F' B R' F' L2 B' U' F R' D' L2 F2 R' F R2 D2 F2 B2 L' U' R B' L U' D2 = 31.52

12. R' B2 F L R2 D F L' U2 L D F' L' D' L B2 U2 R L B2 R2 F' U' B' D2 = 33.49

Average = 32.42


----------



## protocoldoug (Nov 24, 2010)

Round 30
Average: 39.38

44.03
40.61
41.40
38.44
36.09
37.89
(46.44)
41.66
37.91
36.91
(31.65)
38.97

Slow progression each week! However, going the correct way. Still learning full PLL which is slowing down the progression I was previously making by focusing my practice on F2L look-ahead, but, I think full PLL is going to help cause the 2-Look PLL really slows me down with a few cases -- especially when I have to start with E-Perm.


----------



## Smacky (Nov 24, 2010)

Round 30
Average: 29.19

27.71
26.04
29.41
31.12
29.62
(36.41)
27.26
(25.76)
26.60
30.64
30.47
33.04


----------



## celli (Nov 24, 2010)

Round 30
AVG: 35.68

12: 00:37.22 
11: 00:37.14 
10: 00:35.84 
9: (00:32.52) 
8: 00:32.84 
7: (00:43.54)
6: 00:33.35 
5: 00:34.93
4: 00:34.82 
3: 00:37.48
2: 00:36.97 
1: 00:36.23 

Getting better!! NEWS: Got my first sub-30 Ao5 (29.80) yesterday!!!!!! Jumped and screamed in my room because I was so happy!!!!!! Times shooting down right now, F2L is working great.


----------



## cuberr (Nov 24, 2010)

Round 30
*Average: 38.34*


38.77
38.86
35.65
38.43
41.03
36.78
40.69
33.23
36.99
51.33 
40.67
35.54


----------



## bobo11420 (Nov 24, 2010)

Round 30 !

Average : 42.56

1. 45.88
2. 36.23
3. 47.96
4. 46.91
5. 38.10
6. 41.13
7. 40.39
8. 39.86
9. 47.40
10. 39.27
11. 44.48
12. 43.18

Met my goal of sub 45 after 3 weeks WOO ! sub 40 should be just around the corner, just need to work on pll recognition =/ lol. WOW best and worst right after each other again haha.


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 24, 2010)

avg12: 29.22

32.48, 31.95, (24.89), 26.83, 26.56, 27.71, 31.43, 28.46, 31.08, 27.27, DNF(41.70)[Mega Pop], 28.47

I decided that I would join this thread again after a 2 or 3 month break. I can't believe that I got sub-30 yesterday I was 35ish but now I'm sub-30.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 24, 2010)

*ROUND 30


Average: 31.84*

Fastest Time: 25.81
Slowest Time: 42.28
Standard Deviation: 03.07

Individual Times:
1) 38.33 1. B' R' F L' D' B' F2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 U B' L2 D U R' L' D' L2 F' B2
2) 29.26 2. R2 L2 B2 F D L' F' U2 R D F' D' B2 F' D B' R L F2 L' B' U2 B2 D L2
3) 31.31 3. D' R2 U2 R' F' L' U D R2 L' D L B2 R' U' L2 F D F' L' R B F' D R
4) 28.59 4. R' B D2 F2 B' R' L F2 U' B2 R B' L R2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 L' B F L D2 R
5) 28.16 5. F2 R B' R' L' U2 D' F' D R F2 B' D' R' U R2 L2 D2 L' U2 R U' D' L' U2
6) 30.48 6. R' F' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 D' R F L R U B D' L F2 L D2 R' B' R' F2 L B2
7) 33.92 7. F' R B D2 U' R2 B D2 B2 F R2 F2 U2 D L2 R F2 U2 B2 U D R D L R2
8) (25.81) 8. B R D' F R' D2 F L' F B2 D' L B R2 B D' F D L D' F' D2 R2 B2 U'
9) 32.91 9. R2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 R L2 U2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' D' B U R2 B2 R2 B' L R' F' L
10) 31.56 10. U' B' L' R' F' L2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B D2 B R2 B' F U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R
11) 33.84 11. F' B R' F' L2 B' U' F R' D' L2 F2 R' F R2 D2 F2 B2 L' U' R B' L U' D2
12) (42.28) 12. R' B2 F L R2 D F L' U2 L D F' L' D' L B2 U2 R L B2 R2 F' U' B' D2


----------



## Nestor (Nov 25, 2010)

*ROUND 30*

session avg: *30.97* (σ = 3.03)
session mean: 30.96

1) 28.20
2) 38.22
3) 32.52
4) 32.26
5) 35.39
6) 33.48
7) 34.54
8) 28.72
9) 23.62
10) 25.70
11) 28.07
12) 30.78

Really happy with the results.. that 23.62 solve made my day (my third best time).


----------



## JasonK (Nov 25, 2010)

Round 30 Avg: 30.59

32.07, 27.97, 30.63, 35.13, 30.71, 30.32, 27.62, 27.12, 26.53, 33.36, 32.22, 33.84

PB Avg12!


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 25, 2010)

Round 30
Average: 40.67

44.11
39.91
(29.61)
39.05
42.68
44.00
32.10
(2:26.89)
39.55
45.27
43.33
36.72

Another good week, 29.61 is my second best solve ever but it was lucky (OLL skip) and a Z-perm. The 2 minute solve was because of a massive pop and it took a while to find all the pieces


----------



## Baian Liu (Nov 25, 2010)

*38.16*
OH

40.86, 29.66, 42.99, 35.39, 39.38, 43.77, 37.05, 31.77, (44.38), 39.60, (28.67), 41.12

28 was a PLL skip.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 25, 2010)

Round 30 Avg: 40.46 (OH)
32.41, 36.48, 31.97, 35.30, 36.38, 43.11, 49.05, 51.59, 38.89, 43.86, 44.38, 44.78


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 26, 2010)

*Round 30 Avg: 48:15*

46.84
48.50
45.33
40.38
1:01.00
55.59
52.48
47.83
47.22
49.56
47.80
35.95


----------



## Godmil (Nov 26, 2010)

Round 30

Average 33.64

1.	28.92 (Pll skip - got me off to a positive start  )
2.	32.3
3.	42.57
4.	38.92
5.	33.68
6.	32.31
7.	30.07
8.	34.06 (inc. +2)
9.	28.64
10.	25.38 (New personal best, Sune + Nb)
11.	34.95
12.	43.46

I've heard lots of people talking about listening to music while cubing, which I've never done. But I thought I should give it a go just to see if it makes a difference... Not wanting to do things by halves, I put on Dragonforce 
And the results - a new PB single, Ao5 and Ao12  Don't think I turned any faster, but I got less nervous about messing up and so didn't lose control of my PLL's like I sometimes do when I'm on track for a good time.
Quite happy with these results. Hope to have my first sub-30 Ao12 before Xmas.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 27, 2010)

Round Thirty
*Average: 39.90*

1. 41.14	
2. 37.93	
3. 36.88	
4. 33.79
5. 49.54	
6. 68.29 
7. 41.99	
8. 36.15	
9. 38.30	
10. 41.19	
11. 41.06	
12. 34.85	

Finally a sub 40 ao12 for this thread! With freshly lubed Guhong and headphones with 311. (I had been meaning to try cubing with music... thanks for the reminder Godmil!) 



protocoldoug said:


> ...learning full PLL which is slowing down the progression I was previously making...


 
That happened to me, too. And now that I'm not focused on PLL I think my recognition has slowed, but I am making improvements on F2L speed so hopefully it will all come together as I continue to practice. 



Spoiler













Spoiler



Solves this week: 
Untimed 75
Untimed with metronome @ 92 bpm: 10
Untimed with blind cross: 26
Timed: 248

Thu: Avg100
times (reset):
42.61, 53.30, 49.67, 42.26, 37.28, 43.04, 37.36, 38.68, 42.19, 45.40, 47.57, 56.54, 51.94, 37.13, 37.07, 42.09, 38.75, 44.99, 40.57, 48.20, 46.79, 39.53, 41.35, 41.79, 44.88, 41.55, 34.57, 31.58, 32.13, 39.88, 39.42, 40.97, 34.04, 42.68, 43.20, 46.54, 42.00, 37.23, 37.26, 34.67, 31.80, 40.28, 40.22, 46.27, 39.51, 51.40, 39.19, 33.79, 35.51, 56.13, 1:08.86, 43.57, 48.82, 38.18, 38.95, 37.21, 36.39, 41.91, 44.04, 40.11, 38.09, 40.38, 43.95, 42.62, 39.72, 57.27, 45.28, 42.79, 48.42, 44.08, 36.48, 40.86, 43.28, 34.86, 40.56, 40.51, 42.58, 47.53, 48.17, 56.52, 52.16, 27.97, 46.65, 42.00, 46.83, 38.42, 1:07.96, 33.91, 37.30, 43.23, 40.48, 55.01, 59.02, 48.58, 1:01.78, 42.12, 1:03.74, 47.40, 39.10, 38.98

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 27.97
worst time: 1:08.86

current avg5: 42.88 (s = 3.43)
best avg5: 35.38 (s = 3.03)

current avg12: 47.57 (s = 7.96)
best avg12: 38.39 (s = 3.42)

current avg100: 43.17 (s = 6.97)
best avg100: 43.17 (s = 6.97)

Sat: Avg50
times (reset):
52.20, 30.75, 44.21, 51.30, 45.73, 47.05, 47.52, 36.68, 48.35, 34.18, 39.61, 57.56, 55.16, 39.98, 39.89, 40.48, 35.31, 46.21, 57.88, 55.90, 44.58, 41.86, 39.27, 34.53, 33.67, 43.71, 37.02, 37.28, 38.57, 45.56, 35.87, 38.14, 43.48, 33.91, 37.89, 36.81, 30.40, 41.11, 41.58, 28.83, 38.42, 31.40, 36.07, 40.42, 35.12, 47.49, 36.36, 41.69, 37.81, 57.79

stats: (hide)
number of times: 50/50
best time: 28.83
worst time: 57.88

current avg5: 42.33 (σ = 3.98)
best avg5: 35.30 (σ = 2.92)

current avg12: 38.63 (σ = 4.20)
best avg12: 36.15 (σ = 3.37)

session avg: 41.37 (σ = 6.84)
session mean: 41.45


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 27, 2010)

Round 30
Average 35.91

36.47, 35.19, 37.65, 33.33, 46.57, 30.68, (30.68), 35.77, 37.47, 32.25, 33.72, (1:28.45) = 35.91


----------



## baseball-chicago (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope it is not too late to join.
1. B' R' F L' D' B' F2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 U B' L2 D U R' L' D' L2 F' B2- 33.75
2. R2 L2 B2 F D L' F' U2 R D F' D' B2 F' D B' R L F2 L' B' U2 B2 D L2- 40.90
3. D' R2 U2 R' F' L' U D R2 L' D L B2 R' U' L2 F D F' L' R B F' D R- 33.55
4. R' B D2 F2 B' R' L F2 U' B2 R B' L R2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 L' B F L D2 R- 37.33
5. F2 R B' R' L' U2 D' F' D R F2 B' D' R' U R2 L2 D2 L' U2 R U' D' L' U2- 30.37
6. R' F' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 D' R F L R U B D' L F2 L D2 R' B' R' F2 L B2- 36.69
7. F' R B D2 U' R2 B D2 B2 F R2 F2 U2 D L2 R F2 U2 B2 U D R D L R2- 41.88
8. B R D' F R' D2 F L' F B2 D' L B R2 B D' F D L D' F' D2 R2 B2 U'- 37.26
9. R2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 R L2 U2 D2 L2 R' F2 L' D' B U R2 B2 R2 B' L R' F' L- 33.64
10. U' B' L' R' F' L2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 F2 B D2 B R2 B' F U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R- 34.51
11. F' B R' F' L2 B' U' F R' D' L2 F2 R' F R2 D2 F2 B2 L' U' R B' L U' D2- 34.47
12. R' B2 F L R2 D F L' U2 L D F' L' D' L B2 U2 R L B2 R2 F' U' B' D2- 29.10

10/12- 35.24


----------



## Zann (Nov 28, 2010)

round 30

*AVG: 36.51*

1: 33.47
2: 39.43
3: 32.69
4: (43.11) <-- Completely drew a blank on Ga
5: 35.95
6: (30.79)
7: 33.72
8: 38.71
9: 39.70
10: 36.43 <-- Lost about a second swinging, and missing, at the spacebar
11: 34.20
12: 40.83


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 28, 2010)

Round 30

Averge: 29.23


12:	00:30.87	
11:	00:28.93	
10:	00:31.85	
9:	00:30.31	
8:	00:23.64 
7:	00:33.19
6:	00:31.69	
5:	00:32.08	
4:	00:29.93	
3:	00:24.43	
2:	00:28.45	
1:	00:23.74	

=) 1000th by accident lol win


----------



## flan (Nov 28, 2010)

1000th  (sorry)

edit: noooooooooooooooooooo! it says i'm 1001 D:


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 29, 2010)

*Round 30 (Roux)
Average: 28.51*

26.61, 
39.77, 
23.89, 
32.41, 
33.58, 
28.13, 
27.30, 
25.71, 
25.23, 
31.76, 
30.48, 
23.71

Gah, this one was close (and a lot worse than last week). I guess that's what I get for not practicing at all due to the holidays.


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 29, 2010)

flan said:


> 1000th  (sorry)
> 
> edit: noooooooooooooooooooo! it says i'm 1001 D:


 
Last post on last page no. 1000, last page no. 100


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 29, 2010)

I win flan, i didnt even notice until you said...


----------



## flan (Nov 29, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> I win flan, i didnt even notice until you said...


:fp...I had the 1000th reply but you had 1000th post... I fail


----------



## EricReese (Nov 29, 2010)

*Round 30 average 28.17*

1. 30.60, 
2. 28.69, 
3. 32.33, 
4. 24.94, 
5. 31.46, 
6. 28.35, 
7. 24.79, 
8. 24.10, 
9. 33.84, 
10. 23.96, 
11. 24.69, 
12. 30.40

Just one more round and im done

Bad average, i switched to a white cube so my times suck, so i figured just for this thread id go back to black, and then i sucked with black too haha. I was not used to a loose guhong when I tried goin back to it from my haiyan memory


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 30, 2010)

*Round Thirty Results*

*Round Thirty​*








Congratulations to Zyrb for graduating!

Looks like 6 new participants this week... Welcome!!

Graph


Spoiler









Alternate Methods


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 30, 2010)

*Round Thirty-One Scrambles*

*Round Thirty-One​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, December 6th​
*Scrambles*
1. F2 U F' B D2 L F2 U L' F B' L' B R' D B' L B' R2 U F L' D B' U'
2. R' U' B2 D' F D2 R' F' L2 U F B' L D2 B2 F' R2 D U' L2 B' F2 L D' R' 
3. D' F' R2 U R F2 R' L F' R' U2 D F2 U R' U' F' R' U' L2 B R2 B' L' U2
4. U2 R2 B U B' R L2 B2 F' R' B2 U' F' U F2 R2 F U' B' R2 F' U' D F B
5. U' R2 L2 U2 R' U R' U L' U2 D' F' D' F D2 F D' F' R' D' U R' F' B D2
6. L' B2 U B' R B2 U L D' R F2 D L' F2 B L R D2 L2 F B' L' U2 L2 F
7. B' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 U' D2 R' F L F' L F R D2 R' B' U' B2 D' U'
8. R' B U2 R' F' U' R B2 F U F2 L B2 D' R2 U2 D F U2 R' L D U' R' F2
9. F R' F' D2 B F R' F' R D2 U2 R U' D' L F D2 B2 L U2 B F2 U2 L B2 
10. R' B' L' D' B2 F D' L2 U2 B F' R' F D B2 U2 F2 L U R U2 F' L' R B'
11. L2 U2 B' L R' F2 L B' L2 D' L B U' F' L F' B2 R' B U2 B' R B' F2 U' 
12. L2 F D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F' D F R' U' B R2 F B R B' L' R' U2 F2 L' R' F2


----------



## d521yts (Nov 30, 2010)

*Average: 33.51*
Standard Deviation: 3.21
Best Time: 27.83
Worst Time: 38.18
Individual Times:
1.	35.01	
2.	29.70	
3.	35.36	
4.	35.03	
5.	27.83	
6.	33.61
7.	36.02+
8.	30.32
9.	38.18
10.	32.22
11.	30.70
12.	38.12


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 30, 2010)

*Round Thirty-One*


*1. F2 U F' B D2 L F2 U L' F B' L' B R' D B' L B' R2 U F L' D B' U' =* 23.41
*2. R' U' B2 D' F D2 R' F' L2 U F B' L D2 B2 F' R2 D U' L2 B' F2 L D' R' *= 28.90
*3. D' F' R2 U R F2 R' L F' R' U2 D F2 U R' U' F' R' U' L2 B R2 B' L' U2* = 29.85
*4. U2 R2 B U B' R L2 B2 F' R' B2 U' F' U F2 R2 F U' B' R2 F' U' D F B =* 31.90
*5. U' R2 L2 U2 R' U R' U L' U2 D' F' D' F D2 F D' F' R' D' U R' F' B D2 =* 30.12
*6. L' B2 U B' R B2 U L D' R F2 D L' F2 B L R D2 L2 F B' L' U2 L2 F =* 34.81
*7. B' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 U' D2 R' F L F' L F R D2 R' B' U' B2 D' U' =* 35.10
*8. R' B U2 R' F' U' R B2 F U F2 L B2 D' R2 U2 D F U2 R' L D U' R' F2 =* 31.37
*9. F R' F' D2 B F R' F' R D2 U2 R U' D' L F D2 B2 L U2 B F2 U2 L B2 =* 25.28
*10. R' B' L' D' B2 F D' L2 U2 B F' R' F D B2 U2 F2 L U R U2 F' L' R B' = *34.58
*11. L2 U2 B' L R' F2 L B' L2 D' L B U' F' L F' B2 R' B U2 B' R B' F2 U' =* 32.93
*12. L2 F D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F' D F R' U' B R2 F B R B' L' R' U2 F2 L' R' F2 =* 30.85

Ao12 = 32.61

1st Solve was X-Cross + PLL skip, nice and easy solve.
2nd Solve was just a lucky F2L, managed to preserve a pair while inserting others.
My cube popped on my 6th solve during PLL (G-Perm). 
My 9th solve was again, really lucky F2L, I seemed to have pretty good look-ahead for that! All the rest were pretty much average for me.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 30, 2010)

Round 31

Average: 30.40

32.20, 31.71, 32.11, 32.51, 24.48, 27.02, (23.85), 33.64, 29.20, (34.23), 28.58, 32.57

nothing amazingly good, other than that 23, but I was really happy to see that I didnt have any really bad solves, all of my bad solves were 32s, except for that 34. consistency is very good for me


----------



## EricReese (Nov 30, 2010)

*Average 28.18*

1. 33.54, 
2. 22.68, 
3. 27.75, 
4. 23.01, 
5. 26.75, 
6. 32.10, 
7. 30.14, 
8. 28.53, 
9. 31.40, 
10. 22.96, 
11. 30.05, 
12. 29.16

God i hate how I have to switch back to my black cube for this thread, and that makes me have a horrible times in here. O well all I need was sub 30, I dont care about the time i guess  I graduate from this thread.. I might be back for OH


----------



## Smacky (Nov 30, 2010)

Round 31
Average: 26.65

1. 29.01 
2. 25.03 
3. 26.31 
4. 22.96 
5. 27.05 
6. 30.90 
7. 26.73 
8. 23.77 
9. 29.56 
10.(DNF) 
11. (22.43) 
12. 25.24

Graduation


----------



## Baian Liu (Nov 30, 2010)

*33.88*
OH

33.33, 32.61, 35.90, 36.73, 32.47, (24.28), 32.85, 33.01, 34.07, 35.02, (42.36), 32.77

24 was a PLL skip.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 1, 2010)

Round 31
Average 39.96
44.10
43.26
(52.50)
40.16
37.24
38.66
(37.21)
39.55
38.42
40.32
37.68
40.22

Despite the average start this is a PB! And my first sub 40. I have improved without any practice.


----------



## baseball-chicago (Dec 1, 2010)

*38.60*
1. F2 U F' B D2 L F2 U L' F B' L' B R' D B' L B' R2 U F L' D B' U'- 33.59
2. R' U' B2 D' F D2 R' F' L2 U F B' L D2 B2 F' R2 D U' L2 B' F2 L D' R' - 37.57
3. D' F' R2 U R F2 R' L F' R' U2 D F2 U R' U' F' R' U' L2 B R2 B' L' U2- 41.89
4. U2 R2 B U B' R L2 B2 F' R' B2 U' F' U F2 R2 F U' B' R2 F' U' D F B- 37.55
5. U' R2 L2 U2 R' U R' U L' U2 D' F' D' F D2 F D' F' R' D' U R' F' B D2- 40.86
6. L' B2 U B' R B2 U L D' R F2 D L' F2 B L R D2 L2 F B' L' U2 L2 F- 36.30
7. B' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 U' D2 R' F L F' L F R D2 R' B' U' B2 D' U'- 34.69
8. R' B U2 R' F' U' R B2 F U F2 L B2 D' R2 U2 D F U2 R' L D U' R' F2 1:11.23
9. F R' F' D2 B F R' F' R D2 U2 R U' D' L F D2 B2 L U2 B F2 U2 L B2 - 39.67
10. R' B' L' D' B2 F D' L2 U2 B F' R' F D B2 U2 F2 L U R U2 F' L' R B'- 31.79
11. L2 U2 B' L R' F2 L B' L2 D' L B U' F' L F' B2 R' B U2 B' R B' F2 U' - 43.84
12. L2 F D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F' D F R' U' B R2 F B R B' L' R' U2 F2 L' R' F2- 40.05


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 1, 2010)

AVG. = 26.44 DONE OH
1. 29.90
2. (19.68)
3. 21.75
4. 27.38
5. 30.44
6. 27.15
7. 24.65
7. 24.02
9. 26.40
10. 25.11
11. (30.75) 
12. 27.55


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 2, 2010)

*Round 31*
*AVG.= 40.95*
1. 43.00
2. 36.33
3. 39.64
4. 35.42
5. 47.09
6. 46.17
7. 40.48
8. 37.83
9. 43.19
10. 39.22
11. 38.61
12. 45.06

This is my first time ever to post in this thread and my first time ever to be in competition ( I know its not really a competition but you get the point). I have to say i freaked out on some of my solves and sometimes my brain just went blank on a couple times when i was doing f2l. I think this was not a very good time for me time and should have been 2-4 seconds lower, I just made silly mistakes.


----------



## bobo11420 (Dec 2, 2010)

Round 31 
Average = 38.28!!!
1. 38.40
2. 34.06
3. 38.50
4. 39.32 
5. 39.00 
6. 42.18
7. 31.28
8. 43.94
9. 40.80
10. 38.71
11. 34.48
12. 38.64 

WOO! sub 40 in 1 month !! Come on sub 30 !! goal is to be sub 30 by 2 month mark, i think i can do it if i just learn those g perms and get faster with my pll recognition. And yes... best then worst... again... lol. Also new Single NL pb = 27.32 !!!


----------



## danielwrr (Dec 2, 2010)

Round 31

Number of Pops: 1 (The 1st time poped =/)
Average: 30.17

1.	34.12	
2.	28.22
3.	28.69
4.	31.41	
5.	28.34	
6.	31.78
7.	27.69	
8.	(35.62) 
9.	30.44	
10.	27.71
11.	30.65	
12.	(27.41)


----------



## Godmil (Dec 3, 2010)

Round 31

Average 37.14

1. 35.74
2. 26.07 (PLL skip)
3. 48.86
4. 51.45
5. 30.82
6. 39.64
7. 30.02
8. 40.16
9. 52.77
10. 36.08
11. 22.80 (Pll skip and PB)
12. 32.59

AGHH! I'd been super happy lately, I felt like I'd finally started seeing my times coming down to the low 30's, but for some reason this Ao12 just went mental. Some really nice starts got messed up when I went haywire during the OLL, or I got near the end of the F2L and realised my cross was misaligned. I rarely have those kind of mistakes but for some reason I had 4 or 5 of them today... on the other hand a PLL skip gave me a new personal best by 3 seconds 
Aiming for sub-32 next week.


----------



## celli (Dec 3, 2010)

Round 31
AVG: 33.42

12: 00:29.82 
11: 00:31.84 
10: 00:32.16 
9: 00:32.85 
8: 00:36.79 
7: 00:41.59 
6: 00:28.98 
5: 00:35.70 
4: 00:27.76 
3: 00:33.97 
2: 00:36.56 
1: 00:35.53 

PB Ao12 is 33.27: so close.... Very good average for me though, finally I'm getting better!!!!!!!! 

EDIT: Just got a new PB Ao12: 32.13 jeeeeeeeej, HAPPY NOW!!!!!!


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 3, 2010)

Average 26.91 (ZZ) Main Method

29.86, 27.32, 28.48, 30.49, (34.81), 26.64, 27.40, 26.24, 21.04, 25.00, (20.62), 26.62

Average 42.90 (OH) 

51.55, 44.98, 36.60, (33.87), 42.42, 44.79, 43.51, 47.28, (51.76), 40.17, 38.66, 39.00


----------



## Zann (Dec 3, 2010)

round 31

*AVG:31.10*

1. 29.95
2. 34.29
3. 29.86
4. 27.08
5. 35.39
6. 30.85
7. 29.76
8. 28.79
9. (35.91)
10. 30.69
11. (26.97)
12. 34.37


----------



## bobkruijer (Dec 4, 2010)

1	(23,69)
2	36,99
3	37,61
4	25,31
5	37,59
6	29,76
7	(51,72)
8	32,43
9	38,45
10	42,13
11	34,91
12	37,41
avg	35,66666667
std.dev	7,484138784

I was doing this in a pretty dark room on my laptop, so had some trouble in recognition, solve 7 was messed up as I got the wrong pll first. Overall not bad but normally I'm more consistent and my avg is about 32-33.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 5, 2010)

Average of 12: 1:42.21

OH

1. 2:17.48 
2. 1:51.90 
3. 1:49.66 
4. (40.59) 
5. (2:22.62) 
6. 1:52.13 
7. 2:01.54 
8. 1:39.27 
9. 1:09.98 
10. 1:38.73 
11. 1:24.02 
12. 1:17.43


----------



## JasonK (Dec 5, 2010)

Round 31 Avg: 30.06

32.50, 32.59, 35.77, 26.06, 29.13, 27.42, 32.07, 26.04, 31.51, 28.50, 24.14, 34.74

This is good cause I've done almost no cubing this week, been busy with school, work etc.
So close though... :fp


----------



## cuberr (Dec 5, 2010)

Round 31
*Average: 38.20*

33.70
36.25
46.16
36.49
41.35
36.30
40.94
37.26
44.83
30.27
36.36
38.53


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 5, 2010)

Round 31
Average: 39.47 (OH) 
47.30, 43.11, 43.36, 41.97, 34.78, 23.52, 40.70, 36.41, 35.27, 1:21.91, 33.91, 37.92


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 5, 2010)

*Round Thirty-One*

Average: 34.28
1. 33:07 F2 U F' B D2 L F2 U L' F B' L' B R' D B' L B' R2 U F L' D B' U'
2. 32.18 R' U' B2 D' F D2 R' F' L2 U F B' L D2 B2 F' R2 D U' L2 B' F2 L D' R'
3. 34.46 D' F' R2 U R F2 R' L F' R' U2 D F2 U R' U' F' R' U' L2 B R2 B' L' U2
4. 25.96 U2 R2 B U B' R L2 B2 F' R' B2 U' F' U F2 R2 F U' B' R2 F' U' D F B
5. 34.51 U' R2 L2 U2 R' U R' U L' U2 D' F' D' F D2 F D' F' R' D' U R' F' B D2
6. 32.72 L' B2 U B' R B2 U L D' R F2 D L' F2 B L R D2 L2 F B' L' U2 L2 F
7. 26.73 B' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 U' D2 R' F L F' L F R D2 R' B' U' B2 D' U'
8. 37.01 R' B U2 R' F' U' R B2 F U F2 L B2 D' R2 U2 D F U2 R' L D U' R' F2
9. 37.52 F R' F' D2 B F R' F' R D2 U2 R U' D' L F D2 B2 L U2 B F2 U2 L B2
10. 33.27 R' B' L' D' B2 F D' L2 U2 B F' R' F D B2 U2 F2 L U R U2 F' L' R B'
11. 64.35 L2 U2 B' L R' F2 L B' L2 D' L B U' F' L F' B2 R' B U2 B' R B' F2 U'
12. 41.30 L2 F D2 L' U2 R2 U2 F' D F R' U' B R2 F B R B' L' R' U2 F2 L' R' F2 



protocoldoug said:


> Brian -- I've got a Sheng En F2 as well, and I like it quite a bit (I don't have a lot of other cubes, just a Haiyan's Memory Cube [only had it for a week] and a Ghosthand II) but, I had the same problem. The caps would pop off here and there. Seeing that I only really need to take the caps off the center cubies, I decided that when they would pop off I'd super glue them back into place. I used super glue with the precision tip. However, if you decide to go that route -- I recommend putting just one drop, and do it inside the cubie, not on the cap. Cause some will want to squeeze out. It's not a big deal if that happens, just use an exacto and then wet sand it. Now that I've done that (and re-stickered it, cause the stickers were terrible), my F2 is my main cube over the Ghosthand (however the haiyan's is quickly becoming my fav).



I superglued the caps and it was much better! The stickers were terrible, though. I replaced them all but the green ones because I don't have any spares. I switched back to my guhong until I order some new stickers someday. 



freshcuber said:


> Don't bother with learning OLLs for quite some time. I'm still using 2-look and there's a vid Erik Akkersdijk put up of him doing beginner's LBL method with 4-look last layer and he had a sub-20 average. If you're still pulling out your bottom layer cubies then you need to work on F2L a lot. Efficient F2L, Cross and 4LLL can take you pretty far but if you're doing 3LLL you can easily sub-30 it and even sub-20 with just that. You don't really need to learn more. Just practice what you know. If you're that close to finishing full PLL then finish that up but after that focus on F2L. You should be able to pair up you corners and edges in the top layer and then insert them together without having to pull out the white corner for most cases. If you haven't watched badmephisto's F2L tutorials I highly recommend them. More than anything else. I'll get the links to his vids.
> 
> *Part One*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-xbcAMfWwM
> ...


 
Thank you! I started learning F2L from those badmephisto videos months ago... I went back and watched them all again. I also found some "Advanced F2L Tutorials" by DanielDude1554 that were very helpful. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nR0njh_Mzk This week I learned 2 new cases with the corner cubie in the first layer and their mirrors. 

log


Spoiler



Untimed: 201
Untimed bld cross: 38
Untimed bld cross and blind f2l: 36

Timed: 149 
ao12: 43.32, 43.69, 41.58, 38.92
ao50: 41.21, 38.89

OH
(U' R ) x 63: 29.76, 29.29, 25.30
(U2 R2) x 6: 6.62, 7:17, 8.56, 7.07
(U' R U R') x 6: 17.23, 9.69, 16.77, 16.73, 11.71
(U R) x 63: DNF

1 pll skip and 2 oll skips this week.


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 6, 2010)

*Round 31 (Roux)
Average: 24.78*

27.54, 
26.18, 
28.37, 
32.93, 
24.85, 
22.00, 
24.61, 
23.10, 
21.58, 
24.22, 
24.22, 
22.69

Yay. I realized I'm starting to do more of a corners first Roux-ish method than just pure Roux, but I like it.


----------



## darkerarceus (Dec 6, 2010)

YIkes! Forgot to post! I've done this for 3 days now and at the end I'll leave a message about something...

Round 31

43.71

46.41
36.55
49.77
38.75
46.92
43.43
46.19
47.66
44.11
40.74
39.59
43.34

IMPORTANT: I will not participate in this thread until around after christmas as my main's blue face screw has stuffed up again and teflon tape doesn't work (I can't screw the screw in either! ) So yeah.. C'mon Lingyuen come!


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Dec 6, 2010)

Statistics for 12-01-2010 21:53:36

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 39.39
Standard Deviation: 3.29
Best Time: 32.30
Worst Time: 43.47
Individual Times:
1.	42.91	D F2 R F2 U2 L' D U' B' F L D2 B F' R' B2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 B U R' U2
2.	40.25	D2 F' L2 R B F' L2 R' D U F2 L R' U L2 D U2 R' B2 F2 L' B' L R2 F'
3.	43.47	L' D' U L R2 U R2 D2 B D U' B2 R2 B' F2 L B2 D2 L2 R' U' L' R B' D2
4.	41.33	D2 B R B F L F D R2 D' U F R F R B2 F D U' F' R B' L R U'
5.	38.06	L2 R' D' U2 R2 B' F' D2 R2 D L2 R B F L' R' B F L2 R' F L2 R2 D U2
6.	41.92	R' U' R' B2 F D2 U B2 F' D2 L' R U B' D' B2 F' D R U' R U F D' L2
7.	42.56	L' R D F' U F2 L' R2 B F' R2 D2 L' D' L U' L F D' U R2 F2 D B' F2
8.	36.08	U' B' D' U2 F L2 D2 U L D' U2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B F2 L' B2 F' D2 U2 L' R' D2
9.	35.28	U' F L' B2 F' U2 L B2 U R F' U F' U R B F L D2 L2 R B L' D U'
10.	39.55	L R' B F' U' B' L2 R F R B F2 L' D U2 B' D2 R D' U L R2 D' U2 F'
11.	38.91	L' U R2 U' B' U F R B L2 B2 F' D U' L B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B D' U L U2
12.	32.30	B2 R' D U B2 F2 D R D2 U' R B U2 L2 D U2 F2 L R2 B' L2 D2 B L U'


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 6, 2010)

*4x4 Reduction*
*Ao12: 37.78*


37.71
31.91 (PLL Skip)
37.66
44.28
35.62
39.23
35.86
53.14 (pop)
32.56
37.92
36.59
40.40

My idiot friend lost my green center cap on my A-V so my 3x3 plans came to a very sudden halt. Since I've been doing so much 4x4 I thought this would help. I timed my reduction phase of the solve. There was no inspection since mid solve you don't get any so why should I cheat myself?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 6, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> *4x4 Reduction*
> *Ao12: 37.78*
> 
> 
> ...


 
I give myself 1ish second inspection because I always inspect for the cross in that 1 second of finishing up the final pair


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah thats probably the way to go especially since I can't focus on cross colors other than white in that split second before I start. CN on 3x3 isnt too hard but I can't inspect other crosses without my time jumping yet.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 7, 2010)

*Round Thirty-One Results*

*Round Thirty-One​*








Congratulations to NeedReality, cuber952, Smacky, and EricReese for graduating!

Graduates Graph


Spoiler









Graph


Spoiler









Alternate Methods


Spoiler





Did you give up on Petrus and Roux?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 7, 2010)

*Round Thirty-Two Scrambles*

*Round Thirty-Two​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, December 13th​
*Scrambles*
1. U' D' B L R U' B L D' L F2 D L2 F2 B2 L' F R L F2 R2 B' R L' F
2. B2 L U L U' L' D' F2 L2 R' D F2 D2 F' B U' F U' R2 F B' L' F U R2
3. D2 F2 B D' U2 R' F' D2 R' L' F L F2 D2 R' L' U2 B' R2 D B F' D2 U2 L'
4. U B' R' D' L' U' B2 R' F2 L' U' D R2 B R F B' L' B F' R' D' B F2 L 
5. D U2 B D F' U' L U B' U R B2 F' L B2 L' B R2 L2 D2 F L D F' L
6. R' U D2 R' F2 D F U F' L' B2 F' L F2 L2 U B2 U2 D F2 L2 U B R2 F2
7. B' L' D B2 R U' L2 U F U R2 F' L U2 L' R F B2 R' U B2 D' B' L2 F'
8. B L2 R' B' L' R2 D B F2 R' F' D2 F2 U2 R F' L R' D B' R B2 U' B F
9. F U2 B2 U D R2 L2 F B R' L D2 B2 R' F2 B' D' F' U B2 F2 U D2 F2 L
10. U' F2 B' R U2 R2 U' R F L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 R U' B' R2 F' D2 F B
11. U' R' F' B2 D' L' R2 F R2 F' D2 L B2 L U R' F2 D' R D F U' B2 R' L 
12. R' L2 U' R' B L' U2 R L U2 D' L2 B F R2 D2 R D' F L D F' U2 D2 R2


----------



## d521yts (Dec 7, 2010)

*Average: 30.40*
Standard Deviation: 3.61
Best Time: 23.05
Worst Time: 38.01
Individual Times:
1.	31.54	
2.	28.82
3.	29.55
4.	29.19	
5.	28.19
6.	23.05
7.	34.36
8.	30.19	
9.	27.27
10.	31.90	
11.	32.76
12.	38.01


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 7, 2010)

I will not be able to submit my times for the next 3 weeks b/c my hand is broken and I have a cast


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 7, 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I will not be able to submit my times for the next 3 weeks b/c my hand is broken and I have a cast


 
With three weeks of dedicated practice your OHing would improve immensely.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 7, 2010)

Scramble 1: 22.10

Scramble 2: 26.20

Scramble 3: 25.58

Scramble 4: 34.88

Scramble 5: 25.78

Scramble 6: 37.58

Scramble 7: 33.99

Scramble 8: 28.76

Scramble 9: 27.11

Scramble 10: 29.31

Scramble 11: 25.17

Scramble 12: 26.18


Avg = 28.55


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 7, 2010)

Round 32
Average: 41.72
43.10
37.25
34.90 
42.61
45.13
(30.82) OLL skip
42.53
43.93
(48.71) Pop
39.06
44.28
44.48


----------



## Olji (Dec 7, 2010)

Average: 30.97 (._.)

1. 31.92
2. 28.16
3. 25.45
4. 33.37
5. (34.79)
6. (24.77)
7. 33.63
8. 30.38
9. 33.22
10. 31.01
11. 34.46
12. 28.11

no skips whatsoever, just lucky f2l solves


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 8, 2010)

*AVERAGE OF 12: 38.38*
Standard Dev: 4.67

1) 40.86
2) 42.55
3) 37.84
4) 41.20
5) 44.60
6) 36.20
7) (45.80)
8) 32.17
9) 35.83
10) 40.46
11) 32.13
12) (31.81) [PLL skip]


----------



## Nestor (Dec 8, 2010)

best time: 26.83
worst time: 37.71

*session avg: 30.94 (σ = 3.32)
session mean: 31.16*

28.63 
27.44
26.83
34.24
27.95
35.54
27.09
34.19
37.71
32.34
34.50
27.51


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 8, 2010)

Round Thirty-Two
Average 33.83
41.97, 30.72, 31.41, 31.31, 33.23, 31.31, (43.00), 30.88, 37.44, (30.61), 38.19, 31.88 = 33.83

Some bad counting times -- I think I'm suffering from hasty cross and F2L mistakes on these solves


----------



## danielwrr (Dec 8, 2010)

*Average: 28.88*
Standard Deviation: 2.10
Best Time: 24.72
Worst Time: 32.00
Individual Times:
1. (24.72)	
2.	31.60	
3.	27.44	
4.	29.32	
5.	28.28	
6.	27.96	
7.	27.00	
8. 31.53	
9. 30.29	
10. (32.00)	
11.	29.09	
12.	27.38


----------



## EVH (Dec 8, 2010)

Average of 12: 30.00
1. 35.25 
2. 29.55 
3. 30.07 
4. 26.06 
5. (23.57) 
6. 25.94 
7. 35.80 
8. 28.09 
9. 35.08 
10. 30.20 
11. 29.71 
12. 29.30


----------



## tarpshack (Dec 9, 2010)

*Round 32*
Average = 41.33

Individual Times
44.40
34.64
39.41
38.08
45.57
39.72
44.21
46.07
53.66
38.50
33.35
42.67


This is a fair indication of my current progress. I have been averaging High 30's/Low 40's. I have had a only handful of sub-30 singles, so I would like to join the race to sub-30.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 9, 2010)

Round 32

Average of 12: 30.59

Best Time: 24.49
Worst Time: 35.47

1. 32.14 
2. 32.72 
3. 34.00 
4. 30.82 
5. 28.91 
6. 29.11 
7. 29.72 
8. 24.49 
9. 35.47 
10. 29.35 
11. 30.12 
12. 29.03


----------



## ruff48 (Dec 10, 2010)

number of times: 11/12
best time: 22.08
worst time: 31.64
best avg12: 27.83 (σ = 3.37)

23.00, 23.11, 29.83, 25.80, 31.39, 31.64, 24.15, 30.71, DNF(30.80), 31.09, 22.08[PLL skip], 27.56

Looks like focusing on look ahead pays off!


----------



## Godmil (Dec 10, 2010)

Round 32

Average 32.33

1. 32.28
2. 32.90
3. 31.62 DNF (Wrong PLL)
4. 33.06
5. 26.65
6. 37.65
7. 26.96
8. 28.57
9. 31.62
10. 29.25
11. 36.67
12. 34.34

AGH, that could have been a bitty better, but I kept having windows ontop of my timer, so I had to redo about 5 or 6 scrambles (most of the time they were really good solves too), by the end I just got too tired 
Anyway, this is closer to my general average, so I'm happy that I'm showing signs of improvement  also a new Ao5 PB in there.


----------



## baseball-chicago (Dec 11, 2010)

*40.72*
1. U' D' B L R U' B L D' L F2 D L2 F2 B2 L' F R L F2 R2 B' R L' F- 37.69
2. B2 L U L U' L' D' F2 L2 R' D F2 D2 F' B U' F U' R2 F B' L' F U R2- 32.39
3. D2 F2 B D' U2 R' F' D2 R' L' F L F2 D2 R' L' U2 B' R2 D B F' D2 U2 L'- 35.77
4. U B' R' D' L' U' B2 R' F2 L' U' D R2 B R F B' L' B F' R' D' B F2 L -41.56
5. D U2 B D F' U' L U B' U R B2 F' L B2 L' B R2 L2 D2 F L D F' L-44.95
6. R' U D2 R' F2 D F U F' L' B2 F' L F2 L2 U B2 U2 D F2 L2 U B R2 F2- 42.21
7. B' L' D B2 R U' L2 U F U R2 F' L U2 L' R F B2 R' U B2 D' B' L2 F'- 46.93
8. B L2 R' B' L' R2 D B F2 R' F' D2 F2 U2 R F' L R' D B' R B2 U' B F-44.45
9. F U2 B2 U D R2 L2 F B R' L D2 B2 R' F2 B' D' F' U B2 F2 U D2 F2 L-44.40
10. U' F2 B' R U2 R2 U' R F L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 R U' B' R2 F' D2 F B-38.17
11. U' R' F' B2 D' L' R2 F R2 F' D2 L B2 L U R' F2 D' R D F U' B2 R' L -38.39
12. R' L2 U' R' B L' U2 R L U2 D' L2 B F R2 D2 R D' F L D F' U2 D2 R2-39.59


----------



## EricReese (Dec 11, 2010)

OH

Average of 12: 1:25.00
1. (1:04.86) 
2. 1:17.46 
3. 1:23.67 
4. 1:24.39 
5. 1:08.76 
6. 1:27.66 
7. 1:16.13 
8. 1:35.65 
9. 1:25.02 
10. (1:44.95) 
11. 1:34.84 
12. 1:36.44


----------



## celli (Dec 11, 2010)

Round 32
AVG: 34.08

12: 00:32.38 
11: 00:36.23 
10: 00:32.51 
9: 00:34.13 
8: 00:32.70 
7: 00:36.34 
6: (00:30.10)
5: 00:31.85 
4: 00:36.41 
3: (00:37.10)
2: 00:35.17 
1: 00:33.13


----------



## JasonK (Dec 12, 2010)

Round 32 avg: 32.58

32.79, 29.27, 41.40, 29.69, 35.79, 35.82, 27.85, 36.36, 28.77, 43.65, 28.08, 27.78

That was the worst average I've done in weeks... :fp How on earth did I manage to get *2* 40+ solves???


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 12, 2010)

Round Thirty-Two
Average: 37.88
1. 38.19	
2. 44.82	
3. 58.60
4. 28.18	
5. 37.64	
6. 31.82	
7. 40.34	
8. 28.53	
9. 36.33	
10. 44.79	
11. 36.80	
12. 39.57	



Spoiler



Blind cross and blind F2L: 93
Untimed with metronome 25
Untimed solves: 90
Timed solves: 62


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 14, 2010)

*Round Thirty-Two Results*

*Round Thirty-Two​*








Graph


Spoiler









Eric...


Spoiler









EVH, you were so close I checked your math and it came out to 29.89...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 14, 2010)

*Round Thirty-Three Scrambles*

*Round Thirty-Three​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, December 20th​
*Scrambles*
1. U B2 F D' L2 B' L' U' F2 D U' L R' U R2 B2 R2 D L B' L' U' R2 F U 
2. B2 L2 U R2 F' D2 L2 D2 R L' D' L D L U2 R' D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U
3. D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F' R U' R' F2 U' R2 F' B' D' U2 R U2 R2 L2 F' B2 D' F2 L' 
4. R2 U D' B L' B2 L2 U L B U' B2 L' B' F' U' F B' L2 D' F' B' L' R2 F2
5. D U L2 F2 R' U' L R' D' R' U' R2 B' R' U F R2 D B2 L2 F2 D F' B D'
6. B L D' F2 L' R D' U2 L B F2 R' L2 D' B' U2 L' B D' U R2 L D2 B' L 
7. L B' R2 L2 F B U D L' F D' L' U2 B2 L' B2 L' U L2 F U' D2 F' L' R
8. D U2 F B' L D L' F2 B' L2 F' L F2 U L' R' D2 B2 D U' R' U' B2 R L
9. U' L2 F' R U2 D L F' U2 R2 F' B2 R2 B' D' R2 L' U' D F D' L' U2 B2 L2
10. D2 F U B U L' F' B' R F L F' U L' U' B' L' D' F D2 U L F' L2 U2 
11. F2 B2 U F' U' D B F R U' R U2 D' F2 L' R' B2 L' D B2 F2 R2 F' R D2
12. B L F U2 B' D' U' B' F2 U L2 D B D' R' L2 D R2 L' B2 D2 F R L' D'


----------



## EricReese (Dec 14, 2010)

> Eric...


Wait, what about me? 

I guess I'll reserve this post for my results as well.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 14, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Wait, what about me?



The second graph includes a line for you. It's a nice steep line, too... good job. 

If you don't mind me asking, what has your strategy been for learning OH? In the last couple of weeks I've done a few cross/F2L solves OH but I tend to get confused on OLL.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh. Yea I dont use CFOP. I use ZZ. Yea I avg like 1:03 so I dropped like another 20 seconds since my last posted time on here.

Basically I learned the algs for OH plls. I can supply themm to you if I want. But Basiically what I have done so far is

1. learn fingertricks (ask if you need me to tell you where)
2. Learn OH pll algorithms
3. Right now I am learning COLL which will complete all my algs for OH for now until I learn all the PLLs from different angles.

There is a site for OH oll algorithms. I haven't looked into them so I can't say whether i recommend learning them, seeing as I use ZZ for OH solves. Any other questions just let me know


----------



## da25centz (Dec 14, 2010)

Round 33
avg=29.05

30.13	
34.47	
(23.26)	
29.70	
(38.74) (saw what i thought was a good cross, realized after 2 pairs it wasnt a cross...)	
25.32	
26.30	
29.46(would have been 35 if not for a PLL skip)	
27.49	
36.68(did the wrong OLL, killed my avg)
25.51	
25.41


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 14, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Oh. Yea I dont use CFOP. I use ZZ. Yea I avg like 1:03 so I dropped like another 20 seconds since my last posted time on here.
> 
> Basically I learned the algs for OH plls. I can supply themm to you if I want. But Basiically what I have done so far is
> 
> ...


 
Nice. Thank you! I figured there were more algorithms involved. I saw something about 2gen algorithms on some other thread and that sounded like it would be handy for OH. I will probably hold off learning more algorithms until I get my 2H times down some. Would you agree with that or do you think learning OH would help my 2H? I started doing F2L with a metronome last week and my times went the wrong way!


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm learning BLD before learning a OH method. It depends on what you find the most fun. If you like 2H and want to improve then practice that. If OH really intrigues you then look into it. I dabbled in OH but didn't have the dexterity at the time so when I get back into it I'll spend a while just practicing fingertricks and then I'll learn some algs.

Practicing OH may help with 2H but the best way to improve your 2H times is to practice 2H. Working on other puzzles will improve general cubing skills such as look ahead, tps, familiarity with how the cubes move and other things.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 14, 2010)

Brian Kremer said:


> Nice. Thank you! I figured there were more algorithms involved. I saw something about 2gen algorithms on some other thread and that sounded like it would be handy for OH. I will probably hold off learning more algorithms until I get my 2H times down some. Would you agree with that or do you think learning OH would help my 2H? I started doing F2L with a metronome last week and my times went the wrong way!


 
Well depends on how easy you learn algs. It takes me about 10 minutes to learn 2 algs and then i just spend the day remembering those 2 algs. That night I set up the cases on my cubes. Then when I wake up in the morning I immediately sit up and solve those cases and if I success that means I know those algs.

If you have trouble learning algs then i recommend just learning 1 alg a day. it doesn't take very long and doing OH cant hurt your times. It makes your hand stronger and when you turn as slow as you will starting out for OH it forces you to lookahead.

I'd just go ahead and start doing OH also if you have the time. No reason to really put it off


----------



## d521yts (Dec 14, 2010)

*Round 33*
Average
Average: 29.59
Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 26.51
Worst Time: 34.62
Individual Times:
1.	28.66
2.	29.32
3.	27.64
4.	29.19
5.	31.10	
6.	(34.62)
7.	31.82	
8.	29.99	
9.	(26.51)
10.	29.26	
11.	28.14
12.	30.82


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 14, 2010)

Weeeee
27.97, 39.27, 36.99, 23.18[pll skip and new pb!], 31.33, 34.58, 30.68, 34.06, 35.60, 32.34, 37.85, 34.43

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.18
worst time: 39.27

current avg5: 34.70 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 32.02 (σ = 1.47)

current avg12: 33.58 (σ = 2.87)
best avg12: 33.58 (σ = 2.87)

session avg: 33.58 (σ = 2.87)
session mean: 33.19

OH. broke 1/5/12


----------



## Olji (Dec 14, 2010)

round 32:
average : 30.01 ._.

1. 27.41
2. 30.85
3. 31.36 (cross screwup)
4. 26.72
5. 27.47
6. 31.92
7. (36.41)(lol virus scan popup, but since bad f2l I clicked it down while checking)
8. (26.64)
9. 33.42
10. 27.10
11. 34.04
12. 29.83

SO CLOSE xD


----------



## EVH (Dec 14, 2010)

Average of 12: 28.95 xD
1. 33.99 
2. 27.07 
3. 27.10 
4. (23.41) 
5. 31.64 
6. 27.56 
7. 28.64 
8. 26.37 
9. 27.53 
10. 27.93 
11. (35.56) 
12. 31.64

Great Average, had to rescramble number ten because i forgot to start the timer :fp


----------



## tarpshack (Dec 15, 2010)

*Round 33*
Average = 38.38

Individual Times
32.11
40.22
36.58
42.47
40.95
47.79
29.56
32.00
33.67
44.20
40.91
40.73

I think this should actually be Round 33? I did slightly better this time, which mostly meant I had fewer mess ups. Plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 15, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> I'm learning BLD before learning a OH method. It depends on what you find the most fun. If you like 2H and want to improve then practice that. If OH really intrigues you then look into it. I dabbled in OH but didn't have the dexterity at the time so when I get back into it I'll spend a while just practicing fingertricks and then I'll learn some algs.
> 
> Practicing OH may help with 2H but the best way to improve your 2H times is to practice 2H. Working on other puzzles will improve general cubing skills such as look ahead, tps, familiarity with how the cubes move and other things.


 


EricReese said:


> Well depends on how easy you learn algs. It takes me about 10 minutes to learn 2 algs and then i just spend the day remembering those 2 algs. That night I set up the cases on my cubes. Then when I wake up in the morning I immediately sit up and solve those cases and if I success that means I know those algs.
> 
> If you have trouble learning algs then i recommend just learning 1 alg a day. it doesn't take very long and doing OH cant hurt your times. It makes your hand stronger and when you turn as slow as you will starting out for OH it forces you to lookahead.
> 
> I'd just go ahead and start doing OH also if you have the time. No reason to really put it off


 
Busy so far this week and I haven't done a single solve since Sunday!!! Thanks for the responses, thought... I hope to work on OH in the new year.



tarpshack said:


> I think this should actually be Round 33?



Ugh!!! Sorry! Fixed.


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 16, 2010)

Round 33
*Avg: 31.57*

Individual Times:
1.	29.94
2.	32.55
3.	(40.25)(I don't even know. :|)
4.	34.45
5.	28.91
6.	(24.95)
7.	35.02	
8.	30.41
9.	26.66
10.	35.00
11.	30.95
12.	31.80

Gonna jump in a little late. :>
Been stuck in mid-30's forever, maybe this will motivate me. Best avg I've gotten in a long time.

also, it says this round ends on the 13th?


----------



## JasonK (Dec 16, 2010)

Round 33 avg: 29.04

32.00, 29.84, 29.56, 27.11, 26.68, 30.28, 31.75, 26.57, 25.79, 28.28, 32.26, 28.35

Yay


----------



## EricReese (Dec 17, 2010)

OH

*Round 33 Average 59.69*


lol sub minute.


Average of 12: 59.69
1. (38.73) 
2. 56.86 
3. 1:12.59 
4. 1:06.30 
5. 58.72 
6. 56.71 
7. 1:03.11 
8. 47.95 
9. 49.39 
10. (1:19.69) EW Messed up eoline...
11. 57.14 
12. 1:08.10 

Haha. PB ao12 and Single. Kind of funny since I haven't even really been practicing except during work sometimes. I wonder what that graph looks like now....


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 17, 2010)

1.	Round Thirty-Three

Scrambles
1. *U B2 F D' L2 B' L' U' F2 D U' L R' U R2 B2 R2 D L B' L' U' R2 F U* – 28.10
2. *B2 L2 U R2 F' D2 L2 D2 R L' D' L D L U2 R' D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U* – 31.19
3. *D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F' R U' R' F2 U' R2 F' B' D' U2 R U2 R2 L2 F' B2 D' F2 L' *– 20.94
4. *R2 U D' B L' B2 L2 U L B U' B2 L' B' F' U' F B' L2 D' F' B' L' R2 F2 *– 28.75
5. *D U L2 F2 R' U' L R' D' R' U' R2 B' R' U F R2 D B2 L2 F2 D F' B D' *– 29.05
6. *B L D' F2 L' R D' U2 L B F2 R' L2 D' B' U2 L' B D' U R2 L D2 B' L* – 28.61
7. *L B' R2 L2 F B U D L' F D' L' U2 B2 L' B2 L' U L2 F U' D2 F' L' R* – 27.28
8. *D U2 F B' L D L' F2 B' L2 F' L F2 U L' R' D2 B2 D U' R' U' B2 R L *– 26.21
9. *U' L2 F' R U2 D L F' U2 R2 F' B2 R2 B' D' R2 L' U' D F D' L' U2 B2 L2 *– 30.00
10. *D2 F U B U L' F' B' R F L F' U L' U' B' L' D' F D2 U L F' L2 U2 *– 32.23
11. *F2 B2 U F' U' D B F R U' R U2 D' F2 L' R' B2 L' D B2 F2 R2 F' R D2 *– 25.94
12. *B L F U2 B' D' U' B' F2 U L2 D B D' R' L2 D R2 L' B2 D2 F R L' D' *– 27.41


AvG = 28.25


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 18, 2010)

Round Thirty-Three
Average: 34.75

1. 32.36	
2. 39.20	
3. 34.63	
4. 40.13	
5. 40.09	
6. 31.82	
7. 34.88	
8. 26.44	
9. 29.37	
10. 33.90	
11. 49.58	cross problem	
12. 31.13	

It was a busy week and I didn't cube much. 



Spoiler



Untimed solves: 20
Timed solves: 60


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 18, 2010)

Round 33 AVG: 35.76 OH
34.42, 30.74, 33.75, 31.67, 32.34, 33.94, 36.33, 42.64, 40.09, 43.64, 41.69, 30.25


----------



## baseball-chicago (Dec 18, 2010)

*37.40*

1. U B2 F D' L2 B' L' U' F2 D U' L R' U R2 B2 R2 D L B' L' U' R2 F U- 29.10
2. B2 L2 U R2 F' D2 L2 D2 R L' D' L D L U2 R' D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U-33.39
3. D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F' R U' R' F2 U' R2 F' B' D' U2 R U2 R2 L2 F' B2 D' F2 L' -42.11
4. R2 U D' B L' B2 L2 U L B U' B2 L' B' F' U' F B' L2 D' F' B' L' R2 F2-35.51
5. D U L2 F2 R' U' L R' D' R' U' R2 B' R' U F R2 D B2 L2 F2 D F' B D'-41.85
6. B L D' F2 L' R D' U2 L B F2 R' L2 D' B' U2 L' B D' U R2 L D2 B' L -36.00
7. L B' R2 L2 F B U D L' F D' L' U2 B2 L' B2 L' U L2 F U' D2 F' L' R-34.52
8. D U2 F B' L D L' F2 B' L2 F' L F2 U L' R' D2 B2 D U' R' U' B2 R L- 33.10
9. U' L2 F' R U2 D L F' U2 R2 F' B2 R2 B' D' R2 L' U' D F D' L' U2 B2 L2-38.96
10. D2 F U B U L' F' B' R F L F' U L' U' B' L' D' F D2 U L F' L2 U2-38.53
11. F2 B2 U F' U' D B F R U' R U2 D' F2 L' R' B2 L' D B2 F2 R2 F' R D2-47.21
12. B L F U2 B' D' U' B' F2 U L2 D B D' R' L2 D R2 L' B2 D2 F R L' D'- 40.00[/B]


----------



## Nestor (Dec 18, 2010)

best time: 23.04
worst time: 35.09

*session avg: 30.04 (σ = 3.66)
session mean: 29.88*

31.28
27.28
29.98
23.81
23.73
31.11
32.21
35.09
32.87
23.04
34.32
33.79

This is what I call BS. I had 3 sub 25 times and then I have to either pop the cube or screw up an OLL or place an F2L pair wrong, thus ending up 0.04" above 30 in average. I really need to work on my inconsistency.


----------



## bobkruijer (Dec 19, 2010)

Round 33:
Mean: 34.68
Standard deviation: 3.28
Best Time: 30.49
Worst Time: 41.63

Best average of 5: 32.79
5-9 - 32.20 32.79 (33.55) (31.26) 33.38

Best average of 12: 34.41
1-12 - 33.84 34.73 (30.49) (41.63) 32.20 32.79 33.55 31.26 33.38 36.80 40.52 35.08

1. 33.84 U B2 F D' L2 B' L' U' F2 D U' L R' U R2 B2 R2 D L B' L' U' R2 F U
2. 34.73 B2 L2 U R2 F' D2 L2 D2 R L' D' L D L U2 R' D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U
3. 30.49 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F' R U' R' F2 U' R2 F' B' D' U2 R U2 R2 L2 F' B2 D' F2 L'
4. 41.63 R2 U D' B L' B2 L2 U L B U' B2 L' B' F' U' F B' L2 D' F' B' L' R2 F2
5. 32.20 D U L2 F2 R' U' L R' D' R' U' R2 B' R' U F R2 D B2 L2 F2 D F' B D'
6. 32.79 B L D' F2 L' R D' U2 L B F2 R' L2 D' B' U2 L' B D' U R2 L D2 B' L
7. 33.55 L B' R2 L2 F B U D L' F D' L' U2 B2 L' B2 L' U L2 F U' D2 F' L' R
8. 31.26 D U2 F B' L D L' F2 B' L2 F' L F2 U L' R' D2 B2 D U' R' U' B2 R L
9. 33.38 U' L2 F' R U2 D L F' U2 R2 F' B2 R2 B' D' R2 L' U' D F D' L' U2 B2 L2
10. 36.80 D2 F U B U L' F' B' R F L F' U L' U' B' L' D' F D2 U L F' L2 U2
11. 40.52 F2 B2 U F' U' D B F R U' R U2 D' F2 L' R' B2 L' D B2 F2 R2 F' R D2
12. 35.08 B L F U2 B' D' U' B' F2 U L2 D B D' R' L2 D R2 L' B2 D2 F R L' D


----------



## -Joseph (Dec 20, 2010)

AVG : 00:51.28

1:	00:52.01	
2:	00:46.68
3:	(01:09.27)
4:	00:57.27
5:	00:45.20
6:	00:44.45
7:	00:50.97
8:	01:05.14
9:	00:49.85
10:	00:41.69
11:	(00:38.43)
12:	00:59.54


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 20, 2010)

avg12: 31.98

35.40[POP], 35.23, 32.36[POP], 33.60, 27.07, 31.00, 27.58, 33.24, 31.09, 24.86, 35.39, 33.26


----------



## ruff48 (Dec 20, 2010)

Round 33:

35.30, 22.90, 22.55, 28.57, 47.84, 28.66, 24.79, 30.83, 25.26, 26.22, 28.84, 24.79

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.55
worst time: 47.84

current avg12: 27.62 (σ = 3.44)
best avg12: 27.62 (σ = 3.44)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 21, 2010)

*Round Thirty-Three Results*

*Round Thirty-Three​*








There are a lot of sub-30 averages this week and three on the verge of graduating! 

Graph


Spoiler









With Eric's times dropping out of the sky! 


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 21, 2010)

*Round Thirty-Four Scrambles*

*Round Thirty-Four​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, December 27th​
*Scrambles*
1. F2 D2 B' L2 R U B2 D2 R2 B L R' D' U2 F U' L2 F' D2 R2 D' U L U B
2. D' L2 B L F' R U2 B' D2 B2 D' F' D L F2 U2 D F2 R' B2 L R2 D B2 D
3. F2 L' B F D F2 U2 L' R B2 R U R D B2 R B U2 B2 F' D L' B2 L' F2
4. L2 U R' U2 B' R' F B' R' B2 D2 U' R' U F2 L' R' D2 R U L U' F' U' D'
5. L R2 F' U R F U2 B R' B' U' F' D F2 B' R2 D F2 D' R' D2 R F2 B D
6. L D2 U L R U L2 D' U2 F' D' L' D B D2 F2 B2 L B2 F' R U' F2 U2 L'
7. D' B' D' F L U2 D' L U2 D R' D U B F2 R' L F' L2 U B2 R F B' L'
8. D L' F2 R D' B' L F B R2 F L2 D R L U2 B2 U' L' R' U' F2 B D U'
9. F2 U' R B' D' B' R' U' F L2 F' L' U' R2 L' F' B2 R2 U' R D R B' U2 B'
10. L' F' D U2 B R' L' B L' D U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R' U' L' R2 B'
11. L' D' L B L' B2 U' F B' D' L U' R' B' L2 U2 D' L' B R' F2 R' U' D2 L
12. B' L' D R U' D L U2 R' B' U2 R' B2 U2 B' F R L' U D2 B' U' D R2 B


----------



## EricReese (Dec 21, 2010)

Brian Kremer said:


> With Eric's times dropping out of the sky!



Lol, I dropped another 10 seconds again, and by the time I do my average, maybe another 5 seconds ahaha.


----------



## Olji (Dec 21, 2010)

average: 29,72


1. 25.31
2. 26.34[PLL skip]
3. 31.26
4. 25.10
5. (46.65)[OLL skrewup, 2 f2l pairs lost]
6. 30.66
7. (23.69)
8. 24.99
9. 29.96
10. 38.26
11. 30.50
12. 34.86

lol had nothing to do, so i did this before going to bed, the only solves of the day :3


----------



## -Joseph (Dec 21, 2010)

*AVG = 48.64*

12	00:47.03
11	00:56.35
10	00:45.64
9 00:49.82
8	00:50.86
7	00:53.67
6	00:43.96
5	(00:43.43)
4	00:46.14
3	00:46.54
2	(00:58.82)
1	00:46.35



Improving a little bit... =P


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 21, 2010)

Round Thirty-Four

Scrambles
1. F2 D2 B' L2 R U B2 D2 R2 B L R' D' U2 F U' L2 F' D2 R2 D' U L U B - 27.23
2. D' L2 B L F' R U2 B' D2 B2 D' F' D L F2 U2 D F2 R' B2 L R2 D B2 D - 25.84 
3. F2 L' B F D F2 U2 L' R B2 R U R D B2 R B U2 B2 F' D L' B2 L' F2 - 27.68
4. L2 U R' U2 B' R' F B' R' B2 D2 U' R' U F2 L' R' D2 R U L U' F' U' D' - 28.20
5. L R2 F' U R F U2 B R' B' U' F' D F2 B' R2 D F2 D' R' D2 R F2 B D - 24.11
6. L D2 U L R U L2 D' U2 F' D' L' D B D2 F2 B2 L B2 F' R U' F2 U2 L' - 25.71
7. D' B' D' F L U2 D' L U2 D R' D U B F2 R' L F' L2 U B2 R F B' L' - 27.96
8. D L' F2 R D' B' L F B R2 F L2 D R L U2 B2 U' L' R' U' F2 B D U' - 26.84
9. F2 U' R B' D' B' R' U' F L2 F' L' U' R2 L' F' B2 R2 U' R D R B' U2 B' - 23.77
10. L' F' D U2 B R' L' B L' D U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R' U' L' R2 B' - 31.29
11. L' D' L B L' B2 U' F B' D' L U' R' B' L2 U2 D' L' B R' F2 R' U' D2 L – 27.68
12. B' L' D R U' D L U2 R' B' U2 R' B2 U2 B' F R L' U D2 B' U' D R2 B - 25.92

*Average = 26.85*

I finally graduated.....

Thanks to all who helped me to achieve this milestone! I appreciate it a lot guys! Cheers!


----------



## earthworm22 (Dec 21, 2010)

*43.39 AVG*

1) 39.83
2) 41.73
3) 48.49
4) 48.93
5) 45.59
6) {55.42}
7) {34.90}
8) 46.13
9) 44.72
10) 44.07
11) 44.86
12) 49.63

First post . . . I'd like to join in the race if it's alright with you guys . . .


----------



## JasonK (Dec 21, 2010)

Round 34 Avg: 27.14

29.08, 33.04, 22.93, 26.67, 27.53, 28.88, 23.13, 32.04, 24.08, 24.57, 21.93, 32.50

Woohoo! PB Avg12 and solves 7-11 were a 23.93 avg5  I seem to have broken through a massive wall recently, a couple of weeks ago I was struggling to get sub-30 avg5. Yay


----------



## CuberN00b (Dec 21, 2010)

*Average: 34.06*
Standard Deviation: 4.24
Best Time: 24.61
Worst Time: 41.12
Individual Times:
1.	34.72 F2 D2 B D R' F2 R F' R D' B U F' L' B2 F' R B2 D' L' B2 D F2 R2 D'
2.	37.78 U' B U2 L F L2 U' R2 U' L2 F D B' R U D' F D2 R' B2 U L2 F L D
3.	28.71 B U2 L' U2 B2 F' R' F' L R U D' R' F U2 L2 D2 F2 R D R' L2 B U2 B2
4.	(24.61) R2 B D F2 B' D L' F B' R' B L D' L' F B2 D F2 U2 B' L U R2 L2 D'
5.	36.50 D' B' D F L' B D R2 B2 D2 U L2 F' D' U' F2 B2 L B' F D B' L' R' B'
6.	34.99 D B F' D2 U F' R L2 D U' L B D2 F B' L U2 D2 B L2 B' D2 U F2 U'
7.	38.63 D2 R F U2 L' R2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R2 L D' L' D2 B' U' D' L B D2 L2 R D' L
8.	39.41 D' U' B D2 L D F' L' R' B D2 R' D F D' F2 B' D2 R B2 F R' U F R'
9.	(41.12) L2 B' R' F2 D R2 B' U2 R' L D2 B R2 F2 U' B R2 B U' B L' R2 B U2 L
10.	34.23 R B' U2 F L2 B2 R2 B' L D' U' F B2 R U' B2 R L D2 R B' D U' L R
11.	26.76 R' D R2 B R2 D U' B U2 L' F2 B U F L2 F' R' L U D2 F D' B L2 D'
12.	28.87 F2 L' D2 L R D2 F' B2 R D2 R B2 L' B' L2 U R2 U D' L U' L' D2 R' U'

Wow, a good comeback!


----------



## celli (Dec 21, 2010)

Round 34
AVG: 29.09

12: 00:33.85 
11: 00:30.60 
10: 00:28.41 
9: 00:29.18 
8: 00:25.08 
7: 00:32.36 
6: 00:31.28 
5: 00:37.28 
4: 00:25.79 
3: 00:26.55 
2: 00:26.43 
1: 00:26.43 

YEAH!!! First 5: new PB Ao5: 26.47!!!!! finally a sub-30 Ao12 in this thread.


----------



## d521yts (Dec 21, 2010)

*Round 34*
*Average: 27.78*
Standard Deviation: 1.27
Best Time: 25.01
Worst Time: 32.94
Individual Times:
1.	(25.01)
2.	27.02
3.	30.35	
4.	29.95	
5.	(32.94)
6.	27.66+
7.	28.19	
8.	28.08
9.	25.74	
10.	27.43	
11.	27.26	
12.	26.13


----------



## baseball-chicago (Dec 21, 2010)

*36.72*

1. F2 D2 B' L2 R U B2 D2 R2 B L R' D' U2 F U' L2 F' D2 R2 D' U L U B- 33.21
2. D' L2 B L F' R U2 B' D2 B2 D' F' D L F2 U2 D F2 R' B2 L R2 D B2 D- 28.05
3. F2 L' B F D F2 U2 L' R B2 R U R D B2 R B U2 B2 F' D L' B2 L' F2- 42.06
4. L2 U R' U2 B' R' F B' R' B2 D2 U' R' U F2 L' R' D2 R U L U' F' U' D'- 39.33
5. L R2 F' U R F U2 B R' B' U' F' D F2 B' R2 D F2 D' R' D2 R F2 B D- 33.58
6. L D2 U L R U L2 D' U2 F' D' L' D B D2 F2 B2 L B2 F' R U' F2 U2 L'- 41.96
7. D' B' D' F L U2 D' L U2 D R' D U B F2 R' L F' L2 U B2 R F B' L'- 37.88
8. D L' F2 R D' B' L F B R2 F L2 D R L U2 B2 U' L' R' U' F2 B D U'- 37.34
9. F2 U' R B' D' B' R' U' F L2 F' L' U' R2 L' F' B2 R2 U' R D R B' U2 B'- 36.38
10. L' F' D U2 B R' L' B L' D U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 R' U' L' R2 B'-43.44
11. L' D' L B L' B2 U' F B' D' L U' R' B' L2 U2 D' L' B R' F2 R' U' D2 L- 35.11
12. B' L' D R U' D L U2 R' B' U2 R' B2 U2 B' F R L' U D2 B' U' D R2 B- 30.31


----------



## EVH (Dec 21, 2010)

28.62 Avg of 12


1. 31.24 
2. 32.23 
3. 28.83 
4. 27.13 
5. 28.70 
6. (35.20) 
7. 30.41 
8. 27.41 
9. 26.92 
10. 26.52 
11. (23.72) 
12. 26.77


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Week 34
Average of 12: 34.08*
Standard Deviation: 2.86

1) 37.42
2) 31.34
3) 33.88
4) 31.87
5) (39.62)
6) 34.88
7) 37.06
8) 33.01
9) (29.72)
10) 31.49
11) 36.75
12) 33.15

Darn, I missed last week. Oh, well.


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 22, 2010)

avg12: 30.27

29.48, 29.00, 32.43, 37.57, 33.13, 35.48, 26.45, 28.72, 27.72, 31.63, 27.17, 27.97 

so close.


----------



## Olji (Dec 22, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> so close.



I was closer last week... 30.01, guess who did a facepalm + selfdisappointment combo?


----------



## da25centz (Dec 23, 2010)

Round 34:
29.64

12:	00:25.63	
11:	00:29.36	
10:	00:30.65	
9:	(00:24.12)	
8:	00:29.58	
7:	00:32.50	
6:	00:30.75	
5:	(00:34.03)	
4:	00:29.27	
3:	00:31.46	
2:	00:27.27	
1:	00:29.95


----------



## ruff48 (Dec 23, 2010)

Round 34

27.51, 24.64, 24.33, 27.39, 33.98, 41.03, 26.47, 35.44, 25.97, 25.21, 27.32, 26.43

number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.33
worst time: 41.03

current avg12: 28.04 (σ = 3.47)
best avg12: 28.04 (σ = 3.47)


----------



## darkerarceus (Dec 23, 2010)

Round 34 
*35.51*
34.19, 
38.59, 
32.00, 
36.84, 
38.88, 
33.82, 
39.49, 
30.63, 
28.94, - I swear I've gotten this time before.... Oh yeah it was my old pb!   Easy Green Cross ftw! 
36.82, 
34.81, 
38.52

Woohoo! I'm back with my new Lingyun.


----------



## Nestor (Dec 23, 2010)

Barely!

*session avg: 29.94 (σ = 2.42)
session mean: 29.94*

32.29
26.27
27.33
34.80
30.11
25.04
29.58
27.18
28.85
33.56
32.99
31.23


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 23, 2010)

Round 34
Avg: *32.26*

Individual Times:
1.	(26.05)
2.	37.74	
3.	30.02
4.	28.66	
5.	29.00	
6.	38.08
7.	(39.44)
8.	32.36	
9.	28.19	
10.	33.91	
11.	35.16	
12.	29.50


----------



## tarpshack (Dec 24, 2010)

*Round 34*

Average = 36.69

Individual Times
38.91
37.80
38.32
41.52
41.19
32.23
28.46
41.18
28.29
32.01
55.77
36.87


I think I'm taking far too long on my cross most solves. I botched OLL on the 55.77 so bad I was inserting F2L pairs when I was done. Other than that, pretty solid times. As long as I keep getting faster each round, I'll be pleased.


----------



## cuberr (Dec 24, 2010)

Round 34
*Average: 35.95
*
32.26
37.08
37.72
36.14
32.88
31.64
36.99
38.26
36.43
42.39
29.79
40.14

New PB average of 12!


----------



## Brest (Dec 26, 2010)

*Average: 27.65*

Mean: 27.73
Standard deviation: 3.54
Best Time: 22.89
Worst Time: 33.36

Average of 12: 27.65
23.84 23.62 31.12 24.16 27.41 25.61 27.46 31.52 (22.89) 30.72 31.11 (33.36)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 27, 2010)

Average: 32.94

1. 30.76	
2. 43.15	
3. 34.59	
4. 28.57	
5. 34.40	
6. 29.68	
7. 33.21	
8. 31.83	
9. 33.64	
10. 41.07	
11. 31.04	
12. 29.14	

PB Average of 12 and PB average of 5 in there of 31.57!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 27, 2010)

*Round Thirty-Four Results*

*Round Thirty-Four​*








Congratulations to ruff48, SixSidedCube, and EVH for graduating!

Graduates Graph


Spoiler









Graph


Spoiler









Detail...


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 27, 2010)

*Round Thirty-Five Scrambles*

*Round Thirty-Five​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, January 3rd​
*Scrambles*
1. U R F U' F B2 R2 F R' B L R' U D R' U F D U F R B' L U2 L'
2. R F2 B2 D U' F' B' U2 F D' L' R U' D' L D2 R U L' B2 D2 U B L' F'
3. D' L' D F' R' D' L' U2 B2 U L U' B F D' U R U' B2 R B2 L R' B2 D'
4. R' L' F' B U2 L2 U R' F U L' D U' L2 F B' U' R' B' F D2 F2 L R' D
5. R2 F U F L' D F2 U2 R2 B' U L' F U' L2 R' F R2 F L F L2 U2 B D
6. F' B2 R D' F2 U2 D2 F' L' B F R D F' D' B L' R B' L2 D2 R L' D' B2
7. D U' R' D U R2 D' B L R U2 B' R D F U' L' D F' U' B2 D F2 U R2
8. F L' D2 R D' B2 L2 U2 B' U B2 R U' B2 L F2 D F R' U2 R F' B' L2 D
9. L2 B2 L' U' R' L F2 L' F' D2 F R B' R2 F D' B2 D' F' B2 U D' F' U F 
10. L' D' L B' U' D F2 U2 L F' L2 F' B2 D2 F2 R' L' U F' U2 B' U' B L D
11. U' D' F' U2 R U2 B2 F' L2 R' U2 D2 F2 B' U L B' L' U2 L F R U L2 B
12. B2 U B2 R' B' F2 D2 R U R' F' D' R' U L' D2 R D2 F B' L' B2 F' L F


----------



## d521yts (Dec 27, 2010)

*Round 35*
*Average: 29.03*
Standard Deviation: 1.94
Best Time: 25.12
Worst Time: 39.30
Individual Times:
1.	26.40	
2.	28.33	
3.	33.06	
4.	30.17	
5.	27.55	
6.	28.03
7.	31.06	
8.	29.78	
9.	(39.30)
10.	(25.12)
11.	25.73	
12.	30.17


----------



## celli (Dec 28, 2010)

Round 35
AVG: 25.94

12: 00:22.87 
11: (00:18.10)
10: 00:28.63 
9: (00:30.65) 
8: 00:24.63 
7: 00:29.15 
6: 00:25.18 
5: 00:25.60 
4: 00:30.58 
3: 00:23.77 
2: 00:25.89 
1: 00:23.13 

WOW... This is really good for me, new PB, new PB Ao5 (first 5 solves), and new PB Ao12!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Joseph (Dec 28, 2010)

*AVG = 1:11.88*

Times:

1:29.46, 1:08.54, 1:27.17, 1:18.65, 1:09.12, 1:00.28, 1:05.67, 1:17.57, 1:03.47, 1:21.68, 1:06.63, 57.64

Im using roux now
First sub 1 with roux


----------



## Nestor (Dec 29, 2010)

:tu Graduation! 

session avg: 28.76 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 28.75

27.61
29.20
26.83
24.53
30.10
26.48
30.56
27.86
29.38
28.31
32.83
31.28


----------



## Solrac9 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Round 35*

*Average: 29.88*

*12:*30.00javascript:remove_time(11)*
11:*31.25*
10:*28.59*
9:*28.20javascript:remove_time(8)*
8:*31.28javascript:remove_time(7)*
7:*27.65javascript:remove_time(6)*
6:*29.67*
5:*31.29javascript:remove_time(4)*
4:*31.22*3:*36.92javascript:remove_time(2)*
2:*29.14*
1:*28.14javascript:remove_time(0)
A little over my usual average, just barely made it.


----------



## Twoflower (Dec 29, 2010)

Round 35


I'm joining in...


*Avg. 33.57:*

29.67, 32.86, 28.98, 33.17, 30.11, 31.17, 29.52, 33.86, 43.77, 24.81, 42.58, 1:01.52


----------



## earthworm22 (Dec 30, 2010)

ROUND 35

*AVG = 41.79*

1 42.41
2 38.61
3 (48.59)
4 43.64
5 41.97
6 37.42
7 (31.33)
8 40.91
9 48.24
10 43.73
11 41.15
12 39.83


----------



## Baian Liu (Dec 30, 2010)

*Average: 39.33*
OH

38.61, 41.42, 38.70, 35.80, 35.26, 39.19, 42.26, 36.71, (52.98), (33.91), 36.74, 48.58


----------



## Olji (Dec 31, 2010)

Round 35
Average: 29.73

1. 27.14
2. 35.00
3. 34.20(did R-perm instead of A :fp)
4. 32.57
5. 31.21
6. 25.69
7. 24.56
8. (22.91) (woot non-lucky PB )
9. 34.72
10. (34.88)
11. 27.63 (avg was on 30.04 here)
12. 24.70 (dropped the avg, and saved me )


----------



## JasonK (Dec 31, 2010)

Round 35 avg: 29.00

27.71, 25.54, 32.30, 34.13, 27.92, 27.30, 29.52, 26.71, 28.74, 28.72, 28.77, 32.33

That was alright... But I graduated! Yay


----------



## Godmil (Dec 31, 2010)

Round 35

Average 31.80

1. 28.95
2. 28.30
3. 30.23
4. 26.17
5. 33.07
6. 45.89 (was going to be a really good time, but I lost control of the cube during the pll and had to go back to the F2L)
7. 25.75
8. 28.54
9. 30.28
10. 38.96 (spent about 8 seconds looking for a single edge :/ )
11. 27.61
12. 45.98 (again, messed up the pll and had to redo everything)

Back from a two week break, and I was feeling like I was never going to make any progress with my average... then out of nowhere I beat my pb a05 in this and rolled my best Ao12 during it. 
Was really hoping to have a sub 30 Ao12 before the end of the year... but I'll have to settle for 30.26 which I hit in the middle of this run.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 31, 2010)

ROUND 35


AVG: 28.49

31.23
(33.40) 
28.41 
29.81 
29.75 
31.10 
27.10 
26.72 
(24.42) 
27.43 
25.45 
27.95


----------



## shuantsu (Dec 31, 2010)

*ROUND 35

AVERAGE: 24.17*

1.	(DNF) lol
2.	23.70	
3.	29.64	
4.	24.28	
5.	20.75	
6.	25.09	
7.	26.56	
8.	25.42	
9.	22.84	
10.	22.58	
11.	20.88 could of be sub20. lock ups
12.	(18.30) but then this 

======================

wanna be sub20, but i'm not.
happy with sub30. wanna graduate 1st place.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm gunna join

*Average: 40.62*
1. 46.86
2. 42.59
3. 33.77
4. 44.87
5. 39.76
6. 52.00
7. 37.15
8. 40.38
9. 30.65
10. 34.36
11. 42.36
12. 44.08


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 1, 2011)

Round 35

Been gone a few weeks, haven't cubed much but i guess the meetup with avid, tall, and thrawst paid off  

Average: 35.59

1. 33.71
2. 38.19
3. 32.53
4. 37.55
5. 34.23
6. 34.45
7. 37.93
8. 35.20
9. 34.53
10. 38.64


----------



## Brest (Jan 1, 2011)

Round 35

*Average: 26.26*

Mean: 26.34
Standard deviation: 2.97
Best Time: 22.00
Worst Time: 31.43

Best average of 12: 26.26
1-12 - 25.41 27.39 29.57 22.16 23.40 30.31 25.95 24.99 28.19 25.24 (22.00) (31.43)


----------



## wontolla (Jan 1, 2011)

Round 35

Average: 47.85

Standard deviation: 9.55
Best Time: 34.06
Worst Time: 1:06.47

12 00:43.45
11 00:34.06
10 00:49.97
9 01:06.47
8 00:50.29
7 00:37.18
6 00:36.48
5 00:44.34
4 00:51.58
3 00:48.47
2 01:03.92
1 00:48.03

Very inconsistent results. I executed the wrong PLL several times. I guess I got nervious as this is my first participation.


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jan 1, 2011)

*37.11*
1. U R F U' F B2 R2 F R' B L R' U D R' U F D U F R B' L U2 L'- 39.56
2. R F2 B2 D U' F' B' U2 F D' L' R U' D' L D2 R U L' B2 D2 U B L' F'-32.51
3. D' L' D F' R' D' L' U2 B2 U L U' B F D' U R U' B2 R B2 L R' B2 D'- 43.73
4. R' L' F' B U2 L2 U R' F U L' D U' L2 F B' U' R' B' F D2 F2 L R' D- 37.69
5. R2 F U F L' D F2 U2 R2 B' U L' F U' L2 R' F R2 F L F L2 U2 B D 42.76
6. F' B2 R D' F2 U2 D2 F' L' B F R D F' D' B L' R B' L2 D2 R L' D' B2-46.24
7. D U' R' D U R2 D' B L R U2 B' R D F U' L' D F' U' B2 D F2 U R2- 30.45 8. F L' D2 R D' B2 L2 U2 B' U B2 R U' B2 L F2 D F R' U2 R F' B' L2 D- 35.27
9. L2 B2 L' U' R' L F2 L' F' D2 F R B' R2 F D' B2 D' F' B2 U D' F' U F- 35.60
10. L' D' L B' U' D F2 U2 L F' L2 F' B2 D2 F2 R' L' U F' U2 B' U' B L D- 39.63
11. U' D' F' U2 R U2 B2 F' L2 R' U2 D2 F2 B' U L B' L' U2 L F R U L2 B-28.07
12. B2 U B2 R' B' F2 D2 R U R' F' D' R' U L' D2 R D2 F B' L' B2 F' L F-33.88


----------



## cuberr (Jan 1, 2011)

*Round 35 
Average: 34.13*

31.28
38.21
36.74
26.24
44.57
38.24
35.36
30.79
36.57
33.64
31.10
29.36

SO surprised by this average. I haven't been doing well recently at all. Just began learning full PLL and I was happy that I didn't mess up any of the ones I learned so far. Personal best by almost 2 seconds.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 2, 2011)

Round 35
Average 34.90

40.56, 30.31, 37.73, 30.72, 34.91, 33.25, 33.59, 33.25, (28.94), 40.79, 33.86, (51.01) = 34.90

Ridiculously inconsistent with many mistakes, poor cross, zero look-ahead, huge pauses, :fp


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 3, 2011)

Round 35
Average: 35.79

34.39, 36.01, 34.82, 34.93, 41.82, 30.71, 37.08, 39.18, 37.36, 30.23, 33.57, 39.89



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 30.23
worst time: 41.82

current avg5: 36.70 (σ = 2.34)
best avg5: 35.05 (σ = 3.07)

current avg12: 35.79 (σ = 2.59)
best avg12: 35.79 (σ = 2.59)

session avg: 35.79 (σ = 2.59)
session mean: 35.83


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jan 3, 2011)

Average - *41.49 
* 

1. 32.08 (non-lucky PB) 
2. 42.25 
3. DNF(Piece popped @ end of solve)
4. DNF(Again lol)
-- A little bit of screwdiver -- 
5. 41.27
6. 35.66
7. 42.17
8. 44.50 
9. 47.51 (was a bit shaken after this, so two bad solves after) 
10. 45.18 
11. 45.60 
12. 38.72


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 4, 2011)

*Round Thirty-Five Results*

*Round Thirty-Five​*











 Five graduating this week! Congratulations! 
WTF2L
Davee
da25dentz
UnAbusador
d521yts​
Graduates Graph


Spoiler









Graph


Spoiler








Detail...


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 4, 2011)

*Round Thirty-Six Scrambles*

*Round Thirty-Six​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, January 10th​
*Scrambles*
1. L' U2 F R2 B L R U R2 B' R F B U' B2 D' U2 B R2 L D2 U B2 U2 L'
2. F' B2 R F R' F' U' R L' B' L F U' L' B2 R D L' D2 B2 F R2 B' R D2
3. F L U D F U2 D' R2 U2 L U' F' R2 B R2 L' U' D2 L2 D' F R F2 L F2
4. D F' U D' F2 L2 B U F' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 L' R D F' B2 L' D' F' B D2 R2
5. U' D R F2 R' B2 R' L' D' U L F' B R D2 U2 B2 U2 L U' L' R' F L U' 
6. R D' L R2 U B' L' B' D' L2 F B2 D' U' B R2 B D2 B' F' L2 B2 U L2 F'
7. L' U2 B U2 D2 F' D' U F2 L D U R B2 R B' F' U B2 F2 D' L D2 U' B'
8. B2 U L2 D2 B' U2 F' B2 L B2 U' L' R2 B D' L R F2 D' F2 L' F2 L2 B' L
9. F U2 L' F' U2 F' B U' F' B D' B2 F' U L2 U' B R L B2 L2 F' B2 U2 F 
10. R U' L2 U B' D2 B U B' L2 U' D' F' R' D L' R2 F D' L D2 B U2 D B2
11. R D' L R' D2 F L' R2 U2 B R' F2 L' D2 U2 R2 F B2 L2 F B D' U' F' U
12. B D' L R2 F2 L U' R2 U B D L F2 R B' D' B2 D2 L' U D' F U2 B2 F


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

da25dentz congrats on graduating!

Maybe I should start practicing OH again. I spend too much time doing solves for being color neutral  Maybe once I'm CN I can find time to practice OH again and rejoin this thread.



Spoiler



o ya and congrats everyone else


----------



## da25centz (Jan 4, 2011)

EricReese said:


> da25dentz congrats on graduating!
> 
> Maybe I should start practicing OH again. I spend too much time doing solves for being color neutral  Maybe once I'm CN I can find time to practice OH again and rejoin this thread.
> 
> ...



woo!
thanks. I would say I should join for OH, but i should probably get sub 2 first. i reaaaaally suck at OH


----------



## Olji (Jan 4, 2011)

Round 36
Average: 31,41 :fp

1. 25.64
2. 32.47
3. 32.81
4. 32.24
5. 36.67
6. 32.06[lol pop at last move -.-]
7. 31.10
8. 29.77
9. 32.95
10. 28.35
11. (37.14) [forgot pll]
12. (25.60)

lol fail xD


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 4, 2011)

Round 36
Average: 34.92

30.49, 31.03, 40.81, 43.01, 34.56, (26.45), 34.16, 39.93, (47.25), 30.84, 32.26, 32.10 = 34.92

Not in a very good mood for 3x3x3 - I have lost all consistency


----------



## -Joseph (Jan 4, 2011)

*AVG = 1:00.83*

(49.29), 1:09.09, 54.85, 53.21, 53.78, 1:13.57, 1:00.07, (1:13.93), 1:04.35, 56.66, 1:00.98, 1:01.76

Nearly sub 1 with roux =D


----------



## Twoflower (Jan 4, 2011)

Round 36
*Avg: 34.29*


31.58, 35.28, 31.39, 41.31, 47.80, 31.99, 37.03, 35.80, 36.63, 32.53, 29.22, 29.41


----------



## EricReese (Jan 4, 2011)

It is really easy to improve at OH. Just learn OH PLL algs, and then you will be sub 1:30 easily


----------



## da25centz (Jan 5, 2011)

EricReese said:


> It is really easy to improve at OH. Just learn OH PLL algs, and then you will be sub 1:30 easily


 
lol im gonna try to finish full OLL, 2x2 guimond, and BLD before i try and get better at OH. oh and im learning skewb and magic lol. full plate if i do say so myself


----------



## EricReese (Jan 5, 2011)

Magic takes about 2 minutes to learn.


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 5, 2011)

Round 36
33.21
37.99
32.60 
28.53 
35.83
35.94 
34.58 
31.01 
31.47 
31.47 
27.35 
34.34 
36.35

Meh... Alright times but good average.


----------



## Brest (Jan 5, 2011)

Round 36
*Average: 26.90*

Mean: 27.05
Standard deviation: 4.52
Best Time: 20.15
Worst Time: 35.47

Average of 12: 26.90
1-12 - (20.15) 32.79 26.09 27.50 22.91 25.21 (35.47) 32.69 22.09 27.64 23.50 28.54


----------



## wontolla (Jan 5, 2011)

Round 36

Mean: 42.00

Standard deviation: 7.22
Best Time: 33.44
Worst Time: 59.13

Best average of 12: 41.14
1-12 - 37.00 39.94 52.24 44.22 37.42 (59.13) (33.44) 35.77 36.66 44.40 38.20 45.59


----------



## celli (Jan 5, 2011)

*Round 36
Avg: 27.83*
1 32.34
2 31.40
3 28.41
4 25.26
5 26.65
6 22.77
7 24.67
8 25.67
9 32.44
10 28.65
11 (36.32)
12 (22.65)

WOOOOH, graduation time for me, finally broke sub-30 ......


----------



## johnstan (Jan 5, 2011)

round 36
*AVG: 29.25*
12: 28.62
11: 29.37
10: 32.64
9: 27.09
8: 22.65
7: 26.23
6: 28.95
5: 29.21
4: 30.40
3: 33.70
2: 31.45
1: 28.59


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 6, 2011)

Round 36

Average : 33.60

1: 33.68
2: 35.58
3: 30.79
4: 33.86
5: 35.23
6: 32.77
7: 36.48
8: 34.06
9: 33.76
10: 29.80

Finally got a Guhong Woo


----------



## earthworm22 (Jan 6, 2011)

Round 36

*Avg = 42.59*

1. 44.52
2. 41.27
3. (50.96)
4. 44.11
5. 45.09
6. 41.57
7. (33.56)
8. 48.09
9. 46.05
10. 37.08
11. 35.87
12. 42.24


----------



## jeffreymenke (Jan 6, 2011)

Round 36

12 00:36.94 
11 00:42.60 
10 00:40.71 
9 00:37.47 
8 00:46.38 
7 00:35.40 
6 00:37.08 
5 00:36.49 
4 00:50.62 
3 00:45.67 
2 00:51.95 
1 00:39.26 

Average: 41.71


----------



## Juju (Jan 6, 2011)

Round 36

*Mean: 26.27*
Standard deviation: 4.49
Best Time: 20.43
Worst Time: 33.53

1. (33.53) 
2. 30.96 
3. 25.78 
4. 21.12 
5. (20.43) 
6. 20.95 
7. 27.61 
8. 22.48 
9. 32.00 
10. 30.53 
11. 23.01 
12. 26.89 

As you can see I'm not too consistent. The best time (20.43) was a PLL skip.


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 7, 2011)

Round 36
*Avg: 31.25*

1.	31.97
2.	29.31	
3.	29.16
4.	26.94
5.	34.20
6.	(36.95)
7.	34.27	
8.	(25.62)
9.	31.66	
10.	30.03	
11.	36.25	
12.	28.69


----------



## Chickenman (Jan 7, 2011)

first time 

round 36

Avg: 50.06

1. 43.34
2. 46.35
3. 48.58
4. 56.27
5. 58.27
6. 45.17
7. 55.36
8. 41.92
9. 43.55
10. 48.64
11. 59.44
12. 55.02


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jan 7, 2011)

Round 36 

Average 40:45 (PB ao12) More lookahead, Naeos, more lookahead. 

1.*(32.97)* (Almost PB, very nice) Always have a good start, later i stress out. 
2.42.83
3.39.37 
4. 41.15
5. 35.04
6. 40.77
7. 41.33
8. 45.10 
9. 44.78
10. 35.07
11. (47.35)
12. 39.65


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 7, 2011)

Event: *OH*
Average: 72.39
Standard Deviation: 9.20
Best Time: 57.35
Worst Time: 96.84
Individual Times:
1.	59.46
2.	65.22
3.	(96.84)
4.	81.98
5.	91.17
6.	59.84
7.	74.23
8.	(57.35)
9.	77.71
10.	66.55
11.	65.99
12.	81.79

Not extremely good for me but not bad...


----------



## jodeman2 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ave: 32.04

1: *38.35*
2: 34.25
3: 32.11
4: 36.62
5: *23.12* lucky PLL skip
6: 34.28
7: 35.34
8: 31.51
9: 31.91
10: 27.12
11: 28.79
12: 28.44


----------



## jj1234 (Jan 8, 2011)

Round 36
*
Average: 34.44 (PB Avg of 12)*
Assigned Scrambles
15 Second Inspection, timed by cubetimer.com

12:	(00:27.80)	x Almost PB (PB is 26.43), but PB for an NL solve
11:	(00:41.40)	x Started terrible, ended terrible
10:	00:33.15	x 2nd Layer was almost completely solved after cross...
9:	00:38.53	x
8:	00:37.81	x
7:	00:39.70	x
6:	00:33.14	x
5:	00:31.41	x Started bad, got a PLL Skip
4:	00:36.14	x
3:	00:31.17	x
2:	00:33.95	x
1:	00:29.42 x Got an OLL that I could 1-Look

Notes: Started off strong, with no warm-up, but gradually lost focus, and times dropped. After the 11th solve (worst one), I told myself I had to end strong, so I refocused, and it ended up good.


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jan 8, 2011)

*35.68*
1. L' U2 F R2 B L R U R2 B' R F B U' B2 D' U2 B R2 L D2 U B2 U2 L'- 41.65
2. F' B2 R F R' F' U' R L' B' L F U' L' B2 R D L' D2 B2 F R2 B' R D2- 30.64
3. F L U D F U2 D' R2 U2 L U' F' R2 B R2 L' U' D2 L2 D' F R F2 L F2- 35.80
4. D F' U D' F2 L2 B U F' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 L' R D F' B2 L' D' F' B D2 R2-38.27
5. U' D R F2 R' B2 R' L' D' U L F' B R D2 U2 B2 U2 L U' L' R' F L U'- 35.02
6. R D' L R2 U B' L' B' D' L2 F B2 D' U' B R2 B D2 B' F' L2 B2 U L2 F'- 45.01
7. L' U2 B U2 D2 F' D' U F2 L D U R B2 R B' F' U B2 F2 D' L D2 U' B'- 31.42
8. B2 U L2 D2 B' U2 F' B2 L B2 U' L' R2 B D' L R F2 D' F2 L' F2 L2 B' L- 30.20
9. F U2 L' F' U2 F' B U' F' B D' B2 F' U L2 U' B R L B2 L2 F' B2 U2 F -41.87
10. R U' L2 U B' D2 B U B' L2 U' D' F' R' D L' R2 F D' L D2 B U2 D B2- 29.58
11. R D' L R' D2 F L' R2 U2 B R' F2 L' D2 U2 R2 F B2 L2 F B D' U' F' U- 31.37
12. B D' L R2 F2 L U' R2 U B D L F2 R B' D' B2 D2 L' U D' F U2 B2 F- 40.58


----------



## Godmil (Jan 10, 2011)

Round 36

Average: 31.67

1. 25.99
2. 34.36
3. 34.48 (recog failure meant I did three OLL's in a row  )
4. 28.71
5. 32.51
6. 32.23
7. 34.68
8. 29.76
9. 28.05
10. 33.98
11. 35.07
12. 27.90

eh, not too bad, I haven't had much chance to practice lately.

Brian, is there any chance my Round 35 results could be added to the spreadsheet please, I accidental got left off last weeks results. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 11, 2011)

Round Thirty-Six
Average: 37.02

1. (28.12)	
2. 35.18	
3. 32.60	
4. 34.22	
5. 36.43	
6. 40.18	
7. 39.30	
8. 37.42	
9. (56.22) 
10. 31.50 pll skip
11. 37.28	
12. 35.83

I'm going the wrong way!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 11, 2011)

*Round Thirty-Six Results*

*Round Thirty-Six​*








Congratulations to Brest and celli... this week's graduates!

Graduates Graph


Spoiler









Graph


Spoiler











Godmil said:


> Brian, is there any chance my Round 35 results could be added to the spreadsheet please, I accidental got left off last weeks results. Thanks.



Added. Sorry about that.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 11, 2011)

*Round Thirty-Seven Scrambles*

*Round Thirty-Seven​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, January 17th​
*Scrambles*
1. U B' L U' L' B' D' F2 B2 L D F2 R2 L' U D' B' U2 L F2 B D U2 B' R2 
2. L' B' F' R2 B' R2 F D' F2 U2 B' F L2 U L2 F B' U' R' L2 U' F' L2 F D
3. D B' L U' F U L2 F L2 U B D2 U2 R2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' D2 F B2 U2
4. F2 B R' D B' R2 L U D B' R2 L2 F2 R' B R' D2 F L2 B D L' U2 F' R
5. L U' F B2 D B' F' D' B D R D2 R U B D B R F' R2 L' U R B2 U2
6. B2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F D R D' L U2 F R B2 D R U L' R
7. D2 B L F2 D2 L B' D' B L2 U2 R' U L' D L R F U' L2 D R' F B R'
8. U' R B2 F2 U' B' D U L' B R D2 B2 U2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 F B' D U2 R U2
9. B' U R B2 F D' F2 R U' R U' L D' L D' R F2 R2 L D' L' D2 B2 D B'
10. R2 B2 D2 U2 F D' F' L' R2 F2 D' F' R' L2 U' R F2 D' R' L' B L2 B' F' U
11. F2 L F' B U R2 L' U L' B' D R U R' L' D B' D B' U L D2 B' U2 L' 
12. R2 D' L B U2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B L' D2 R D2 F' U' R' L' D' U


----------



## Twoflower (Jan 11, 2011)

*Getting closer*

Round 37

*Avg: 30.21*

24.44, 27.75, 25.30, 33.64, 30.41, 26.49, 36.03, 30.53, 27.23, 44.14, 35.92, 28.83 

A few stupid mistakes in the end and I lost the sub 30...but better than last week.


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 11, 2011)

Round 37
Average: 31.77
24.54, 34.94, 23.47, 31.42, 31.37, 32.99, 29.84, 39.03, 34.10, 35.74, 32.90, 29.90

I got slower by half a second. Lol.


----------



## ivanradanov (Jan 11, 2011)

*Round 37*
*
Average: 00:33.95*

41.02, 28.53, 33.90, 32.33, 34.56, 30.67, 32.11	, 36.74, 44.58, 29.24, 28.08, 35.60

I hate G-perms....

Edit: Oh, and I'm colour neutral. (I'll try to post only white cross avarage, if i don't get lazy)
Аnd sorry if I've made any mistakes in this post I'm not American/English


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2011)

*Round 37*

Event: *One Handed*
Average: 55.65
Standard Deviation: 5.45
Best Time: 39.75
Worst Time: 65.22
Individual Times:
1.	48.86	
2.	58.23	
3.	45.46
4.	49.92	
5.	(65.22)
6.	59.28
7.	59.11
8.	50.89
9.	58.72
10.	62.14	
11.	(39.75)	
12.	63.89	


A lot better than last week.

By the way, last week you forgot to make my event OH.


----------



## johnstan (Jan 11, 2011)

round 37
avg:29.17
12: 34.39
11: 19.28 (YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
10: 23.31
9: 30.28
8: 29.73
7: 30.39
6: 34.78
5: 28.73
4: 24.90
3: 27.56
2: 27.65
1: 34.93


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 12, 2011)

Finally !!!! My first every sub 30 Ao12 !!!!. average: 29.26

1. 23.94
2. 32.67
3. 28.91
4. 29.42
5. 27.,84
6. 31.64
7. 23.47
8. 29.56
9. 29.71
10. 28.61
11. 31.99
12. 31.02 

HOORAY !!! so happy lol


----------



## EricReese (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats Michelle


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 12, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Congrats Michelle


 thanks eric


----------



## Olji (Jan 12, 2011)

Round 37
Average: 30.21

1. 32.30
2. (38.71) [Gperm memory loss]
3. 36.04
4. 27.13
5. 30.81
6. 33.21
7. 26.72
8. 24.79
9. 35.60
10. 28.77
11. 26.72
12. (23.13)

>.<


----------



## Xishem (Jan 12, 2011)

Round 37

Event(?): I'm a primarily Fridrich solver trying out Roux. Considering switching.

*36.81*: 37.19, 36.94, 34.90, (28.86), 31.36, 42.12, 37.06, 30.00, (51.81), 34.41, 46.84, 37.28


----------



## Juju (Jan 12, 2011)

Round 37

Average: 26.24

24.32 24.09 30.89 28.65 26.06 23.14 (21.26) 22.29 30.37 26.12 24.26 (33.43)

Mostly well under 30 secs but I'm still getting the odd time over 30 which is disappointing. I really mess up recognising and executing the V perm (I'm really slow at that one)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 12, 2011)

*Round Thirty-Seven
Average: 36.41
​*
32.32, (DNF), 37.78, 34.95, 30.48, 32.85, 41.44, 41.07, (26.72), 36.56, 40.45, 36.16 = 36.41

Gah! What are those sup-40's doing there?


----------



## wontolla (Jan 13, 2011)

Round 37

Average: 46.76
Best Time: 38.78
Worst Time: 57.46

Best average of 12: 46.48
1-12 - 52.28 38.84 45.29 (57.46) 42.45 48.54 (38.78) 56.62 49.32 42.16 44.51 44.88

Gah! What are those sup-50's doing there?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 13, 2011)

wontolla said:


> Gah! What are those sup-50's doing there?



Touché!


----------



## Godmil (Jan 13, 2011)

Michael, since we're the old foggies of this thread now, I'm curious what method you use, and what you think is keeping you sup-30.
I've been stuck in the mid low thirties for months now, but in the last couple of days I think I've made a major breakthrough. I just started slowturning during the F2L and I couldn't believe how positive an effect it's had on my times, within a couple of days my pb Ao12 has gone down 2 seconds. Have you tried slow turning?


----------



## protocoldoug (Jan 13, 2011)

Round 37
Average: 35.72

36.71
35.25
41.58
37.85
29.21
23.05
31.55
30.91
40.80
39.12
42.39
39.51
31.46

Back after a hiatus! (Mostly holidays [and lots of skiing] gettin' me distracted) I've been learning full PLL rather slowly, but, I've completed it, and I am using it! My times are definitely going down, but, you'll see that they vary quite a bit. My recognition is, umm, it could use work! But, the full PLL is feeling very good.

Had my PB on this round \m/ 23.05! I think that maybe the F2L was a little lucky, but, I had a anti-sune + 3-edge cycle for the LL -- maybe my best two algs, which helped a lot.

Can't wait for the next round!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 13, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Michael, since we're the old foggies of this thread now, I'm curious what method you use, and what you think is keeping you sup-30.
> I've been stuck in the mid low thirties for months now, but in the last couple of days I think I've made a major breakthrough. I just started slowturning during the F2L and I couldn't believe how positive an effect it's had on my times, within a couple of days my pb Ao12 has gone down 2 seconds. Have you tried slow turning?



Hi Godmil,
My method is quite straightforward: white cross, intuitive F2L, partial edge control on final pair, 2-look OLL, full PLL. 

The main speed failure points are: 
* cross horror - inability to plan a cross in the inspection time
* inefficient F2L and long pauses due to zero or minimal look ahead (irrespective of how slow I turn)
* massive mental distraction: e.g. certain cases make be think of certain people!
* colour "blindness": it's all there right in front of me but I just can't "see" what to do

I've tried slow turning but it doesn't help - I'm just as bad but slower!

Some people have tried to help on the few occasions I get to spend with more capable cubers but like Joey says "You need to do that but 10 times faster"! I have come to the conclusion that I'm just not cut out to be a speedcuber: too old, too stupid  I'm not overly concerned about it - it's to be expected. I love cubing so I carry on.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I was very curious.
A lot of those points are the exact same for me... my cross I usually can only plan the first two edges, and my colour blindness makes me sometimes stop and spend 5+ seconds looking for an edge, it's just in this last couple of days that I've started to reduce my pause times in F2L, so I seem to be coming out of my slump. As long as you're still having fun, that's cool


----------



## earthworm22 (Jan 13, 2011)

ROUND 37

*AVG. = 39.66*

1] 36.54
2] 39.48
3] (33.92)
4] 44.25
5] 43.09
6] 43.20
7] 39.92
8] 42.68
9] 34.06
10] 38.50
11] (44.67)
12] 34.92


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 15, 2011)

ill join


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 15, 2011)

*Average: 45.70
Best Time: 37.66
Worst Time: 53.86
Individual Times:
1. 38.64
2. 41.82
3. (37.66)
4. 51.51
5. 46.61
6. 50.29
7. 50.03
8. 41.33
9. 39.83
10. 43.97
11. (53.86)
12. 53.01*


----------



## jodeman2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Average: 00:32.47 

12: 00:34.95
11: 00:32.96
*10: 00:25.27*
*9: 00:40.79* 
8: 00:29.92 
7: 00:33.32 
6: 00:30.01 
5: 00:31.84 
4: 00:28.15 
3: 00:32.32 
2: 00:37.71 
1: 00:33.54


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jan 15, 2011)

*Average - exactly 38 secs. 
*
36.28
(34.11)
DNF(pop)
36.79
(45.78)
36.19
34.64
43.51
40.06
34.98
38.23
37.47


----------



## shuantsu (Jan 16, 2011)

*ROUND 37
AVG: 24.54*

21.94, 22.76, 28.74, 21.66, 23.34, 23.46, 21.76, (33.32), (19.44), 28.59, 29.63, 19.82

didn't like 28.74, 28.59, 29.63, oh well, good average.


----------



## peterbone (Jan 16, 2011)

*ROUND 37
AVG: 40.67*

35.59, (30.84), 42.55, 41.85, 43.34, 49.15, 37.87, 33.19, 38.78, 39.56, 44.86, (53.44)

I'm joining. First time I've timed myself. I'm using CFCE.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 16, 2011)

Round 37
*Average: 33.97*



31.03, 38.38, 32.39, 34.66, 32.08, 31.41, 39.65, 35.71, 32.04, 33.10, 37.04, 32.85


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jan 16, 2011)

*36.82*

1. U B' L U' L' B' D' F2 B2 L D F2 R2 L' U D' B' U2 L F2 B D U2 B' R2- 35.17
2. L' B' F' R2 B' R2 F D' F2 U2 B' F L2 U L2 F B' U' R' L2 U' F' L2 F D- 40.48
3. D B' L U' F U L2 F L2 U B D2 U2 R2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' D2 F B2 U2- 44.82
4. F2 B R' D B' R2 L U D B' R2 L2 F2 R' B R' D2 F L2 B D L' U2 F' R- 31.15
5. L U' F B2 D B' F' D' B D R D2 R U B D B R F' R2 L' U R B2 U2- 39.48
6. B2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F D R D' L U2 F R B2 D R U L' R- 31.98
7. D2 B L F2 D2 L B' D' B L2 U2 R' U L' D L R F U' L2 D R' F B R'- 37.47
8. U' R B2 F2 U' B' D U L' B R D2 B2 U2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 F B' D U2 R U2- 34.91
9. B' U R B2 F D' F2 R U' R U' L D' L D' R F2 R2 L D' L' D2 B2 D B'- 1:01.58
10. R2 B2 D2 U2 F D' F' L' R2 F2 D' F' R' L2 U' R F2 D' R' L' B L2 B' F' U- 34.43
11. F2 L F' B U R2 L' U L' B' D R U R' L' D B' D B' U L D2 B' U2 L'-35.07
12. R2 D' L B U2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B L' D2 R D2 F' U' R' L' D' U- 34.42


----------



## youthedog4 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll join again next round.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 17, 2011)

OH

32.07, 31.24, 31.18, 30.13, 31.46, 31.64, 34.96, 33.62, 32.18, 28.18, 28.42, 32.14

*31.41 average*


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 17, 2011)

Round 37
*
Average: 29.96*

1.	(36.25)
2.	32.25
3.	29.28
4.	21.24
5.	30.23	
6.	31.25	
7.	31.44
8.	26.84
9.	32.66
10.	(21.11)
11.	31.67
12.	32.78


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 17, 2011)

Average: 35.10
1. (29.13)	
2. 29.63	
3. 36.57	
4. (47.28)
5. 42.50
6. 46.04
7. 38.38
8. 30.43
9. 33.97
10. 30.75
11. 33.23
12. 29.57


----------



## jj1234 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Average 10 of 12: 34.37*
Timed by cubetimer.com
Selected Scrambles
15 second inspection

12:	00:31.77	x
11:	00:28.93	x
10:	00:36.47	x
9:	00:34.97	x
8:	00:35.28	x
7:	00:38.28	x
6:	00:31.54	x
5:	00:36.44	x
4:	00:33.61	x
3:	(00:28.48)	x
2:	(00:39.19)	x
1:	00:36.42	x

Just had to slide it in before results were posted. Interestingly enough, I haven't practiced the whole week but my average dropped by 0.06.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 17, 2011)

Round 37

Average 36.70

1. 35.86
2. 29.39
3. (DNF)
4. 33.86
5. 27.65
6. 30.60
7. 25.60
8. 28.70
9. 33.20
10. 46.40
11. 34.72
12. 1:06.57

HAHAHA! oh dear, what a disaster! I just managed to get a pb Ao5 (of 25s) and went straight into this and everything went wrong. My favourite was the sup 1min, when halfway through a G perm the cube jumped into the air, I caught it in what I thought was the same position and carried on then noticed I'd totally messed it up and had to go back to the cross  I also got the same G perm 4 times in a row, which was kinda weird. Anyway, sub 30 next week definitely.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 18, 2011)

*Round Thirty-Seven Results*

*Round Thirty-Seven​*








No graduates this week but three are close!

Graph


Spoiler











antoineccantin said:


> By the way, last week you forgot to make my event OH.


Fixed.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 18, 2011)

*Round Thirty-Eight Scrambles*

*Round Thirty-Eight​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, January 24th​

*Scrambles*
1. R2 F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F D F L' D' B2 D2 F' D' R'
2. D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 F' L2 D2 R' U2 F' D L2 D'
3. D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D L' U' B' R L B' R' D B' R' U2
4. D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D F2 U F2 L U' L D R2 B F D' L2 B'
5. F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D2 U B' R' B2 D' F' U2 R2 U' R F
6. R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D L U2 R' U' B' F' R' L2 U L2 U'
7. F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' L' F L2 D' B2 R B D B' F
8. L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D R' U B2 D2 R2 U2 R' F' D' B' D2
9. U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 F' L B' U B2 D2 B' D' U L2
10. L2 D R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D U R' F U' R2 F D2 F R' F2 R2 U
11. D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U F U' B R B L F D' R' D2 U2
12. U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 B D2 R' F U F2 L' B D L2


----------



## tertius (Jan 18, 2011)

On solve #6 it starts with a '2', I used R2. 

55.81, 64.61, 70.41, 38.72, 45.71, 54.38, 49.59, 52.66, 48.46, 64.05, 44.61, 61.05 = *54.09*.

The 38.72 is a new PB! :tu


----------



## Olji (Jan 18, 2011)

going color neutral before i get too fast i figured after failing my graduation >.<, so lets see how that turned out:
Average: 26.92

1. 22.00[green cross (PB!!)]
2. 21.67[White cross (lol pb again?!)]
3. 28.02[Blue cross]
4. 27.58[Red cross]
5. 26.34[White cross]
6. 29.16[Yellow cross]
7. 25.76[Yellow cross]
8. 26.46[White cross]
9. 26.67[White cross]
10. (35.78)[Red cross (2LookOll fail)]
11. 35.57[Yellow cross]
12. (18.89)[Green cross (Woot first sub 20 ever!)]

Seems like a good idea to go color neutral i think... =DD


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 18, 2011)

*Round Thirty-Eight
Average: 34.69
​*
37.19, 33.22, (27.26), 33.83, 35.15, 28.77, 36.61, 34.18, 38.36, (41.31), 35.17, 34.38 = 34.69


----------



## wontolla (Jan 18, 2011)

Round 37
Average:41.68

Standard deviation: 8.07
Best Time: 29.63
Worst Time: 55.08

Best average of 12: 41.55
1-12 - 37.95 44.66 50.97 36.70 (55.08) 50.84 37.43 32.38 37.80 50.93 35.84 (29.63)

My first sub-30!  (Lucky F2L though)


----------



## shuantsu (Jan 18, 2011)

*ROUND 38:
Average: 24.71*

Standard Deviation: 1.43
Best Time: 19.53
Worst Time: 32.38
Individual Times:
1.	(32.38)
2.	24.36
3.	26.92
4.	(19.53)
5.	22.06
6.	24.64
7.	24.14
8.	26.05
9.	26.22
10.	22.06
11.	25.62
12.	25.05

I was so nervous... I'm very happy with this average. Very consistent.
It could be better, but I'm not complaining. It could have been worse too...


----------



## ivanradanov (Jan 18, 2011)

*Round 28*
*Avarage: 32.26*
12:	00:36.15	x
11:	00:27.53	x
10:	00:24.75	x
9:	00:33.30	x
8:	00:30.60	x
7:	00:37.75	x
6:	00:33.85	x
5:	00:35.39	x
4:	00:34.18	x
3:	00:29.14	x
2:	00:33.44	x
1:	00:32.29	x

It could be much better............


----------



## Baian Liu (Jan 18, 2011)

OH
*36.98*

39.16, (31.98), 39.90, 32.30, 40.96, 34.39, 34.29, (41.70), 34.92, 38.00, 35.51, 40.34


----------



## protocoldoug (Jan 18, 2011)

Round 38
Average: 35.55

45.07
36.29
44.07 
23.99
30.22 
35.25 
35.80 
35.69 
29.10 
36.71 
35.03 
37.38

Just a couple tenths of a second better than last time. Off to a rocky start with a couple sup-40's... Mainly it's on the PLL recognition being new to the full F2L, I'll sit there for too long staring at them. Been trying to get back in a routine of using a metronome with F2L to practice, hopefully that'll help keep my times trending downwards, too. 

Best time was a psuedo-lucky, had an inspired F2L solve, and then was able to do OLL in one look, saw the only full OLL alg I know outside of the 9 2LOLL and nailed it, and then 3-edge-permutation which is definitely my fav (of the moment).

Always love participating, thanks for keeping up the thread :tu


----------



## Twoflower (Jan 18, 2011)

*Round 38

Avg: 31.59*

31.27, 32.72, 34.22, 34.20, 37.92, 27.38, 29.09, 27.67, 28.27, 44.94, 30.38, 30.16 

Terrible! Call me slow hand... And the 44? Don't mention it.


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 18, 2011)

Round 38 Average : 28.90 

1) 30.37
2) 28.66
3) 27.86
4) 28.17
5) 26.32
6) 27.14
7) 30.55
8) 28.63
9) 28.22
10) 29.55
11) 29.16
12) 30.97

Woot one more week to go  !!


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 18, 2011)

31,66 :/ i hoped i could co it but i had 10 of 12 sub-30 just once  maybe next week


----------



## shuantsu (Jan 18, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> 31,66 :/ i hoped i could co it but i had 10 of 12 sub-30 just once  maybe next week


 
you are expected to post individual times too.


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 19, 2011)

Round 38
30.06
36.18, 20.97, 27.09, 27.43, 27.07, 30.33, 34.93, 32.40, 26.37, 30.01, 36.94, 28.81

Sooooo......... close


----------



## peterbone (Jan 20, 2011)

*Round 38
Average: 37.88*
(29.49), 44.85, 29.68, 37.28, 43.85, 33.31, (1:01.81), 35.71, 38.91, 42.56, 35.50, 37.16
CFCE. Nice to get a couple under 30.


----------



## earthworm22 (Jan 21, 2011)

* Round 38*

*Avg. 37.59*

1) 42.73
2) 36.59
3) 33.79
4) 40.85
5) 37.58
6) 35.57
7) {43.34}
8) {27.26}
9} 36.54
10) 38.91
11) 37.71
12) 35.63


----------



## Chickenman (Jan 21, 2011)

Round 38

Avg: 49.69

1.49.63 
2. 42.83
3. 50.54
4. 58.56 
5. 47.61 
6. 50.86 
7. 48.16 
8. 43.68
9. 49.50
10. 44.97
11. 1:01.14
12. 53.36


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jan 21, 2011)

*35.47*

1. R2 F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F D F L' D' B2 D2 F' D' R'- 30.08
2. D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 F' L2 D2 R' U2 F' D L2 D'- 30.00
3. D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D L' U' B' R L B' R' D B' R' U2- 41.75
4. D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D F2 U F2 L U' L D R2 B F D' L2 B'- 31.47
5. F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D2 U B' R' B2 D' F' U2 R2 U' R F- 32.14
6. R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D L U2 R' U' B' F' R' L2 U L2 U'- 31.59
7. F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' L' F L2 D' B2 R B D B' F- 40.69
8. L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D R' U B2 D2 R2 U2 R' F' D' B' D2-32.21
9. U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 F' L B' U B2 D2 B' D' U L2- 39.33
10. L2 D R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D U R' F U' R2 F D2 F R' F2 R2 U- 39.53
11. D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U F U' B R B L F D' R' D2 U2-39.64 
12. U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 B D2 R' F U F2 L' B D L2- 37.99


----------



## ntlslayer95 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Round 38*

*Average: 33.37*

times:

*28.60*
30.56
32.53
*38.70*
32.75
37.67
31.71
33.93
31.82
36.75
30.98
35.18

overall i was a bit eh....this is near my actuall average but some of the solves were like omg....still kinda happy about it though


----------



## jj1234 (Jan 24, 2011)

*10 of 12 AVERAGE: 31.61*

15 second inspection
Selected Scrambles
Timed by cubetimer.com

12:	00:31.88	x
11:	00:31.85	x
10:	00:33.05	x
9:	00:29.59	x
8:	(00:34.85)	x Wrong J Permutation :/
7:	(00:26.05)	x OLL that I could one look, one of my best PLL's (T Permutation)
6:	00:30.90	x
5:	00:32.93	x
4:	00:31.64	x
3:	00:31.16	x
2:	00:31.09	x
1:	00:31.97	x

Notes: Getting really close...I've never been this consistent before. If we take out the decimals, then I would get 26, 29, 30, 31, 31, 31, 31, 31, 31, 32, 33, 34, with 11 of the solves in a 5 second range. It was also an amazing average, seeing how my previous was 34.44 I believe.


----------



## notluK (Jan 24, 2011)

*Round 38*

*Average: 45.61*

00:48.08
00:41.48
00:56.27
00:41.65
00:40.64
01:01.75
00:49.15
00:45.61
00:46.93
00:45.49
00:31.19
00:39.08

Hey! I'm new here, figured this would be a great way to track progress.
Just started cubing this Jan. I currently know 2LOOK OLL/PLL.
I was going to post a couple weeks back, but I didn't want to until I started Fridrich F2L since times before I learned it would be different, this way I'm starting and (hopefully) improving.
I just learned F2L this past week and still have a long ways to go on it.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 25, 2011)

Round Thirty-Eight
*Average: 35.51*

1. 35.88
2. 36.10
3. 38.83
4. 32.94
5. 34.05
6. 32.28
7. 33.94
8. 40.04
9. 31.05
10. 36.50
11. 37.20
12. 37.34

Learned 4 new F2L cases. Need more practice to speed up recognition.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 25, 2011)

Round Thirty-Eight Results
*Round Thirty-Eight​*








Congratulations to shuantsu, this week's graduate!

Graduate Graph


Spoiler









Graph


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 25, 2011)

*Round Thirty-Nine Scrambles*

*Round Thirty-Nine​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, January 31st​

*Scrambles*
1. F U R D L' F2 R2 D' U2 L' U2 F2 U2 R F2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 B' L2 B2 L D2
2. U' B' U D2 L2 B U2 F B U L B2 U' B2 D2 R U2 L' U2 D' L2 B2 F' R B2
3. D' B2 D2 F2 R D F D B2 D2 F B2 R U R D' L' U' R D' R L B2 D' F2
4. F' D' F U2 R L' F R' L2 F R U' F U F2 L2 F D F2 B R2 U2 L F' U2
5. R' L' D2 U' L D' F L2 R2 B L2 D B2 U2 R B' L2 R F' D L' R2 U2 R2 B2
6. B D' U2 F2 R B2 D2 R D2 B' L U D2 B2 F2 U2 F D F' U2 L' U R D2 L'
7. F L D' R' U L' U R' F2 D' F B2 D U' L B2 U R L' B2 F U2 F L D
8. D' F2 B' L2 F' B' D2 R2 D L' B2 R' D' U' F2 B R L' D2 U' F2 B D2 L' B2
9. L' B2 R2 B R' U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 B' D R D B D2 U2 R2 B D' B' R' F' U2 L
10. L2 F D B2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L' R D' L D2 U2 F R B' R U' R2 B'
11. R L F2 D2 U' F L D2 F D' R B2 F' R' L2 F U' D2 B L U' R' F D B'
12. D2 U' B' R L D' F' R2 B L D B2 D2 B D' F L2 R F2 U2 F' D' R2 L' B


----------



## tertius (Jan 25, 2011)

*Round Thirty-Nine*

46.26, 60.97, 58.55, 49.85, 53.08, 47.91, 46.38, 49.61, 39.87, 48.46, 46.76, 55.38 = *50.22*


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 25, 2011)

Round 39
28.13
25.48, 26.67, 28.74, 32.44, 24.24, 33.87, 32.98, 28.74, 23.52, 29.32, 25.60, 27.09

Yay I passed!
Timer wouldn't stop on the third solve


----------



## Chickenman (Jan 25, 2011)

*Round 39*

Avg- 45.29

1. 40.75
2. 35.16
3. 40.38
4. 48.64
5. 58.72
6. 38.02
7. 41.88
8. 34.03 (New PB )
9. 45.75 
10. 47.00 
11. 56.64
12. 1:18.00 (Corner and Edge popped halfway through F2l and went flying across room )


----------



## ivanradanov (Jan 25, 2011)

Round 38
Avarage: 30.79
12:	00:35.63	x
11:	00:27.73	x
10:	00:24.05 x fast F2L, oll fail....
9:	00:28.38	x
8:	00:42.55 x 2 pieces popped out on the last 3-4 moves of the pll...
7:	00:32.82	x
6:	00:33.40	x
5:	00:29.80	x
4:	00:29.61	x
3:	00:29.75	x
2:	00:32.19	x
1:	00:28.57	x


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 25, 2011)

Round 39 Average = 27.30! 

1: 27.72
2. 29.81
3. 23.72
4. 29.44
5. 25.56
6. 28.66
7. 27.44
8. 29.92
9. 26.28
10. 26.65
11. 28.48
12. 26.86

I did it!!!! Sub 30 in 2 months  woot woot. Didn't get sub 20 in 2 months like Feliks, but good enough !! =P


----------



## Someone755 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, my record (with 2-look OLL + 2-look PLL) is 19.79 seconds! Pure luck!
PLL skip, the only OLL was a Pi CFOP (R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R)!!!
The F2L just solved itself. 

If we don't count this result, my record is 27,88 seconds (also a PLL skip)!


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 25, 2011)

Someone755 said:


> Well, my record (with 2-look OLL + 2-look PLL) is 19.79 seconds! Pure luck!
> PLL skip, the only OLL was a Pi CFOP (R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R)!!!
> The F2L just solved itself.
> 
> If we don't count this result, my record is 27,88 seconds (also a PLL skip)!


 ?? is this supposed to be your submission for the thread ? lol


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 25, 2011)

Round 39
*avg 10 of 12 - 31,87*

37,92
34,20 (could be much better, but I screwed V perm  )
29,39
30,34
33,45
42,92 :fp
39,81
28,00
26,39
24,62
32,91

maybe next time i'll try to warm up befor this  first half was really bad for me


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 25, 2011)

Someone755 said:


> Well, my record (with 2-look OLL + 2-look PLL) is 19.79 seconds! Pure luck!
> PLL skip, the only OLL was a Pi CFOP (R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R)!!!
> The F2L just solved itself.
> 
> If we don't count this result, my record is 27,88 seconds (also a PLL skip)!


 
well, when you have PLL skip, you can hardly say it's 2-look PLL... btw this thread isn't about records, read first page


----------



## EricReese (Jan 25, 2011)

Color Neutral OH

I'm back. Dang I suck. I guess not too bad since this is my first time practicing OH in long time..took me forever to get color neutral..plus laziness.

SO many E perms in this avg. Like 6..

Average of 12: 53.06
1. (44.62) 
2. 49.49 
3. 51.50 
4. 49.71 
5. 51.03 
6. 55.85 
7. 59.69 
8. 45.76 
9. (1:01.89) 
10. 59.89 
11. 54.17 
12. 53.53


----------



## earthworm22 (Jan 26, 2011)

*ROUND 39

AVG = 35.68*

1. 34.82
2. 29.09
3. 38.36
4. 37.12
5. 38.36
6. 36.90
7. 36.63
8. 36.64
9. {28.25}
10. {38.92}
11. 32.95
12. 35.87


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Color Neutral OH
> 
> I'm back. Dang I suck. I guess not too bad since this is my first time practicing OH in long time..took me forever to get color neutral..plus laziness.
> 
> ...


 
nub =P


----------



## EricReese (Jan 26, 2011)

bobo11420 said:


> nub =P


 
Get outa here, you graduated, your done


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 26, 2011)

haha i dont graduate till monday !


----------



## Olji (Jan 26, 2011)

Average: 27.41


1. 27.32
2. 29.67
3. 29.35
4. 27.30
5. 26.32
6. (32.48)
7. 27.00
8. (23.57)
9. 25.80
10. 27.94
11. 26.55
12. 26.83


----------



## protocoldoug (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 39
Average: 34.27

Singles: 35.38, 36.87, 33.34, 36.34, 37.65, 32.33, 35.42, 36.51, 25.57, 28.27, 34.62, 33.62

I've been having quite the off cubing week. I'll have to see how I improved. I haven't gotten sub 30 singles in days, so, that's kinda nice. Been averaging more like a 36 all over, but, had a little inspiration. 

I broke out my solves into parts to see how long each F2L & LL were taking. The breakdown is approximately 23 seconds F2L + 13 LL. I reallllly wanna get that F2L down. If I could get 5 seconds faster I could sub-30 

...Keep drillin' is my motto, get friendly with the metronome  ...I've actually identified one bad habit, which is that I want to move the corner in question over where it's supposed to be. And I'm wasting turns. So, I'm trying to slow down my metronome and work on identifying both corner and edge WITHOUT moving my corner over it's "home" (if-you-will). So, let's see where that takes me.

Rock out dudes :tu


----------



## protocoldoug (Jan 26, 2011)

(dup post, sorry)


----------



## bobkruijer (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 39
Mean 34,79

12	26-jan-2011 22:49:10	00:31.40 D2 U' B' R L D' F' R2 B L D B2 D2 B D' F L2 R F2 U2 F' D' R2 L' B
11	26-jan-2011 22:48:10	00:36.01 R L F2 D2 U' F L D2 F D' R B2 F' R' L2 F U' D2 B L U' R' F D B'
10	26-jan-2011 22:47:16	00:28.24 L2 F D B2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L' R D' L D2 U2 F R B' R U' R2 B'
9	26-jan-2011 22:46:17	00:29.76 L' B2 R2 B R' U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 B' D R D B D2 U2 R2 B D' B' R' F' U2 L
8	26-jan-2011 22:45:23	00:29.95 D' F2 B' L2 F' B' D2 R2 D L' B2 R' D' U' F2 B R L' D2 U' F2 B D2 L' B2
7	26-jan-2011 22:44:18	00:38.44 F L D' R' U L' U R' F2 D' F B2 D U' L B2 U R L' B2 F U2 F L D
6	26-jan-2011 22:43:08	00:40.62 B D' U2 F2 R B2 D2 R D2 B' L U D2 B2 F2 U2 F D F' U2 L' U R D2 L'
5	26-jan-2011 22:42:11	00:32.40 R' L' D2 U' L D' F L2 R2 B L2 D B2 U2 R B' L2 R F' D L' R2 U2 R2 B2
4	26-jan-2011 22:41:08	00:34.05 F' D' F U2 R L' F R' L2 F R U' F U F2 L2 F D F2 B R2 U2 L F' U2
3	26-jan-2011 22:40:04	00:37.15 D' B2 D2 F2 R D F D B2 D2 F B2 R U R D' L' U' R D' R L B2 D' F2
2	26-jan-2011 22:38:53	00:41.32 U' B' U D2 L2 B U2 F B U L B2 U' B2 D2 R U2 L' U2 D' L2 B2 F' R B2
1	26-jan-2011 22:37:45	00:38.13 F U R D L' F2 R2 D' U2 L' U2 F2 U2 R F2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 B' L2 B2 L D2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 26, 2011)

Event: *One handed*
Average: 58.03
Standard Deviation: 6.92
Best Time: 42.14
Worst Time: 123.62
Individual Times:
58.62, 57.11, 55.63, 70.61, 54.68, (123.62), (42.14), 50.94, 42.43, 61.92, 66.89, 61.42

123.62 I messed up PLL and it messed up the rest of the solve.


----------



## Twoflower (Jan 28, 2011)

*Round 39

Avg: 32.42*

35.11, 26.81, 28.42, 28.11, 27.14, 47.53, 31.25, 29.52, 28.42, 40.47, 28.25, DNS(27.31) 

Many solves sub 30, but then a few mistakes ruins everything. Well, I'll try again next week


----------



## ntlslayer95 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Round 39*

*average: 32.07*

1: 32.75
2: 34.56
3: 31.70
4: 27.45
5: *(23.92)*
6: 33.92
7: 27.81
8: 32.20
9: *(36.18)*
10: 34.73
11: 35.56
12: 30.07

the 23 would have been my new PB if i hadent already beaten it earlier that day... lol


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jan 29, 2011)

*34.98*

1. F U R D L' F2 R2 D' U2 L' U2 F2 U2 R F2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 B' L2 B2 L D2-30.60
2. U' B' U D2 L2 B U2 F B U L B2 U' B2 D2 R U2 L' U2 D' L2 B2 F' R B2-37.30
3. D' B2 D2 F2 R D F D B2 D2 F B2 R U R D' L' U' R D' R L B2 D' F2-28.68
4. F' D' F U2 R L' F R' L2 F R U' F U F2 L2 F D F2 B R2 U2 L F' U2-33.79
5. R' L' D2 U' L D' F L2 R2 B L2 D B2 U2 R B' L2 R F' D L' R2 U2 R2 B2-53.19(POP)
6. B D' U2 F2 R B2 D2 R D2 B' L U D2 B2 F2 U2 F D F' U2 L' U R D2 L' - 39.49 
7. F L D' R' U L' U R' F2 D' F B2 D U' L B2 U R L' B2 F U2 F L D- 37.15
8. D' F2 B' L2 F' B' D2 R2 D L' B2 R' D' U' F2 B R L' D2 U' F2 B D2 L' B2- 34.47
9. L' B2 R2 B R' U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 B' D R D B D2 U2 R2 B D' B' R' F' U2 L-37.29
10. L2 F D B2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L' R D' L D2 U2 F R B' R U' R2 B'-29.30
11. R L F2 D2 U' F L D2 F D' R B2 F' R' L2 F U' D2 B L U' R' F D B'- 39.09
12. D2 U' B' R L D' F' R2 B L D B2 D2 B D' F L2 R F2 U2 F' D' R2 L' B- 31.31


----------



## wontolla (Jan 29, 2011)

Round 39
Mean: 38.36

Standard deviation: 3.32
Best Time: 31.53
Worst Time: 47.03

Best average of 12: 38.18
1-12 - (47.03) 38.60 37.28 (31.53) 36.25 38.19 38.36 37.37 39.67 39.50 38.81 37.75

Only the first solve was sup-40, after that I was on fire!


----------



## peterbone (Jan 30, 2011)

*Round 39
Average: 39.95*

12:	00:44.85	x
11:	00:37.62	x
10:	00:32.68	x
9:	00:29.87 x
8:	00:45.85	x
7:	00:50.56 x
6:	00:37.64	x
5:	00:37.45	x
4:	00:41.59	x
3:	00:39.63	x
2:	00:38.14	x
1:	00:44.04	x


----------



## notluK (Jan 30, 2011)

*Round 39*

*Average: 35.57*

1. 00:34.19
2. 00:29.90
3. 00:36.56
4. 00:37.65
5. 00:35.03
6. 00:42.34
7. 00:33.82
8. 00:33.85
9. 00:33.89
10. 00:34.93
11. 00:33.70
12. 00:40.96

Wow! What an improvement over last week, I felt like F2L actually made sense this week. Apart from my two 00:40+'s I did my F2L pretty decent.
I had continually read online about how to just keep at it with F2L and after a couple weeks it will sort of "click", I'm happy to say it's finally doing something. :]


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 30, 2011)

Round Thirty-Nine
Average: 31.78
1. 33.79	
2. 31.90	
3. 30.18	
4. 27.57	
5. 30.93	
6. 33.70	
7. 36.48	
8. 31.81	
9. 34.64	
10. 29.34	
11. 33.98	
12. 27.30

PB average of 12 for this thread. Also in this average of 50 is a new PB average of 12 and average of 50. 


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jan 30, 2011 3:15:53 PM - 4:27:14 PM

Mean: 33.60
Standard deviation: 5.51
Best Time: 24.61
Worst Time: 51.28

Best average of 5: 29.66
31-35 - 29.56 (35.27) 29.73 (24.61) 29.70

Best average of 12: 30.98
30-41 - 31.74 29.56 (35.27) 29.73 (24.61) 29.70 34.78 33.79 31.90 30.18 27.57 30.93

1. 43.07 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' F L' B R' B' D U2 L' B' L'
2. 47.47 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R' B' D' R2 D2 R' B2 U B D U'
3. 32.99 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R L' F' R D2 F' U' R' L' D2
4. 29.10 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 B D R B2 F2 R' B' L F' U'
5. 31.99 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 B R' D' B F D' U' R2 L' D2
6. 33.36 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U F2 U' F' R2 U F U' L U' R U'
7. 30.14 R2 U' B2 F2 D' U F2 D' L2 U' R2 B D' L' F' L' D' R L U F'
8. 31.84 R2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L' D' L' U' L D B' U R2
9. 31.26 D B2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' R' U B L' F L' U2 L' U2
10. 36.90 D' L2 D2 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R' D2 F D U L B2 L2 B L'
11. 36.86 D L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U B D' U2 R B' R' L2 F' U2 F'
12. 32.31 B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D R' F L2 U2 B' F2 D' L' U' L' U'
13. 27.73 F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U2 B' L' F U B R' U' B' D2 L2 F2
14. 34.91 R2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U B2 D F' D R D B L D U2 R F' U2
15. 29.92 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 R L' U' R' F D2 F' L2 D2 F' U'
16. 32.16 F2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F R B D' R2 B D2 R2 L' B U
17. 31.19 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U L' D R U R2 B D' F U2 B2
18. 28.00 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 U F2 D F2 L F U' R F' U2 F' U2 L D' U2
19. 35.42 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R B' R2 B' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2
20. 41.67 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 B D B L2 D B2 F' L' F2 U
21. 34.14 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B' R U L B' R2 L' D U' B2 U'
22. 51.28 D F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D F2 D2 U2 B' R F2 U' L D L2 U B' U'
23. 34.21 U R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F R' F' D L B D' L' F2 U'
24. 32.21 D B2 L2 D U R2 F2 D' B' U' F R' F U2 R L U2 F2 U2
25. 32.84 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L' F L' D U' R2 D2 F R U
26. 27.26 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 R' U F R' B' U' F L' U2 R
27. 44.87 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' B F' R2 D U2 L2 F' R' F' U'
28. 30.15 B2 U F2 D U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' U' F2 R' F U2 L D F U' R2
29. 38.77 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F R' U' B L U L F' U' L'
30. 31.74 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U' L D' R' L' F U2 L F' R2 L' U'
31. 29.56 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 U' B2 R' D U' F L' D' B D2 U2 L U'
32. 35.27 R2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 F2 D' R B U' L D2 B F2 D' R' F' L'
33. 29.73 D' L2 B2 F2 D F2 D U B2 U' B2 L' D' B F D2 L B U2 L2 B U'
34. 24.61 U F2 L2 U R2 D L2 D U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F R B2 R U2 R B' U
35. 29.70 U R2 D L2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L2 U' B' D2 R2 L F R F' U
36. 34.78 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U R' B2 D' B F U2 L2 D' R2
37. 33.79 
38. 31.90 
39. 30.18 
40. 27.57 
41. 30.93 scrambles for this week
42. 33.70 
43. 36.48 
44. 31.81 
45. 34.64 
46. 29.34 
47. 33.98 
48. 27.30 
49. 48.54 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U L D2 R F2 D F' R U
50. 30.72 D U' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D' F D R B2 R2 L' D F D B L2


----------



## cuberr (Jan 30, 2011)

*Round 39*
Average: 33.54

37.38, 34.06, 34.11, 27.33, 32.37, 32.04, 32.59, 32.98, 33.30, 37.46, 32.42, 34.00


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 1, 2011)

*Round Thirty-Nine Results*

*Round Thirty-Nine​*








Way to go bobo11420, this week's graduate!

Graduates Graph


Spoiler









Graph


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 1, 2011)

*Round Forty Scrambles*

*Round Forty​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, February 7th​
*Scrambles*
1. U2 D R2 D' R U' R' U2 B2 L' U2 R B2 L' U F D' F' U D2 F' B2 L2 B' L'
2. U' R2 D L2 B U R2 F' U' F2 D' B F' R F R U' R' B' L R' F D2 F2 B2
3. F2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 R L' U2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 R2 U B L2 D' R' U' B2 F2 L B2
4. R' U2 L2 R2 B F2 L R D2 R2 B' D2 F D R2 D F B2 R U B2 R2 B' R L'
5. R2 F' R' D B' D' R' D' F' B' U L2 U L F R2 L' U B2 F' U2 F B2 D' F2
6. U' B' L D B' F L' R' D R U F' R2 U B L B R F R2 D2 U L' B' U2
7. U' D' L D F L' B2 F2 U' F2 B' D R2 D2 R' U2 L2 U' D2 F U2 B2 D' L' D2
8. D R' B2 D' F' U' L2 R' D2 F' U R' U D F2 D F' L2 F D B L F2 R' D
9. D' U F2 D B R2 U' R2 L' D U F2 L F2 B2 L F R F' B R2 L U2 L' R2
10. R' B' U2 L2 U' B' U2 R' L D L2 R' B2 U' R2 F' L B2 U' D2 F L' R2 D' F
11. R D L U2 B U2 F2 R2 L U D2 R2 B2 D' R' D' B L F2 B2 L' F U' L R2
12. U L2 R B' D2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 D U2 L B' F' U' L2 R' U2 F D2 R' U R2 L


----------



## Xishem (Feb 1, 2011)

Round 40

Event(?): I'm a primarily Fridrich solver trying out Roux. Considering switching. Though at this point, I've pretty much switched.

*25.49*: 30.19, 27.67, 20.15, 27.67, 21.42, 19.38, 29.20, 22.22, 31.05, 27.29, 27.46, 21.67

I missed a few rounds. Sorry about that. I did drop over 10 seconds from my average from my last round (37), though, which I'm pretty happy about. The time and effort really paid off.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 1, 2011)

*Average 44.78
times 
46.34, 39.39, 41.40, 32.76, 34.38, 49.88, 39.17, 56.33, 42.24, 53.36, 45.30, DNF(59.52)*


----------



## darkerarceus (Feb 1, 2011)

@ the 2 people above me you have to make the round number and time size 4.

Round 40
29.58

24.73, 35.90, 27.91, 27.67, 28.79, 32.83, 30.76, 25.76, 31.96, 21.53, 29.50, DNF(29.51)

Forgot to do inspection on my second solve. XD
DNFed my last solve after a fail G perm.


----------



## Twoflower (Feb 1, 2011)

*Round 40

Avg: 30.73*


30.98, 28.20, 26.50, 27.31, 41.61, 25.83, 42.05, 26.13, 32.58, 28.63, 28.31, 37.05 

All I gotta do is get rid of those 40+...


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 1, 2011)

ROUND 40
Average 10 of 12: *27,62*

27,80
29,12
25,08
19,92 (PB, first sub-20 ever )
26,69
21,89
30,91
DNF (very slow F2L, did V perm but didn't finish properly, so... )
28,47
29,31
32,41
24,56

I did 100 solves yesterday so this is fruit of my hard work


----------



## baseball-chicago (Feb 1, 2011)

*35.36*



1. U2 D R2 D' R U' R' U2 B2 L' U2 R B2 L' U F D' F' U D2 F' B2 L2 B' L'-31.92
2. U' R2 D L2 B U R2 F' U' F2 D' B F' R F R U' R' B' L R' F D2 F2 B2- 28.84
3. F2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 R L' U2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 R2 U B L2 D' R' U' B2 F2 L B2- 33.35
4. R' U2 L2 R2 B F2 L R D2 R2 B' D2 F D R2 D F B2 R U B2 R2 B' R L'-35.46
5. R2 F' R' D B' D' R' D' F' B' U L2 U L F R2 L' U B2 F' U2 F B2 D' F2- 43.57
6. U' B' L D B' F L' R' D R U F' R2 U B L B R F R2 D2 U L' B' U2- 40.70
7. U' D' L D F L' B2 F2 U' F2 B' D R2 D2 R' U2 L2 U' D2 F U2 B2 D' L' D2-36.58
8. D R' B2 D' F' U' L2 R' D2 F' U R' U D F2 D F' L2 F D B L F2 R' D- 43.09
9. D' U F2 D B R2 U' R2 L' D U F2 L F2 B2 L F R F' B R2 L U2 L' R2-34.07
10. R' B' U2 L2 U' B' U2 R' L D L2 R' B2 U' R2 F' L B2 U' D2 F L' R2 D' F-32.57
11. R D L U2 B U2 F2 R2 L U D2 R2 B2 D' R' D' B L F2 B2 L' F U' L R2- 36.16
12. U L2 R B' D2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 D U2 L B' F' U' L2 R' U2 F D2 R' U R2 L- 29.70


----------



## fariq (Feb 2, 2011)

33.13

29.94 32.03 34.58 35.42 (28.24) 29.82 29.32 37.71 (39.46) 31.88 32.30 38.35


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 2, 2011)

Average *39.18*

1) 33.20
2) 36.06
3) 37.57
4) 44.92
5) 37.18
6) 38.08
7) 41.36
8) 41.19
9) 40.79
10) 40.79 (yes, it's the same time)
11) 42.02
12) 36.80

Timer: gqTimer
Cube Dayan Guhong


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2011)

Event: *3x3 One-Handed*
Average: 54.79
Standard Deviation: 7.14
Best Time: 33.99
Worst Time: 69.50
Individual Times:
1.	44.77
2.	57.59+
3.	(69.50)
4.	(33.99)
5.	68.37
6.	52.26
7.	63.80
8.	63.45
9.	44.86
10.	53.81
11.	48.80
12.	50.22


----------



## wontolla (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 40
Mean: 40.54

Standard deviation: 5.58
Best Time: 33.02
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 12: 40.54
1-12 - 37.78 (33.02) 40.42 39.31 36.55 41.72 50.15 39.01 (DNF) 33.49 36.32 50.66

I keep executing the wrong PLL!


----------



## bobkruijer (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 40:
Rubik's cube
2-feb-2011 23:24:32 - 23:38:27

Mean: 33.60
Standard deviation: 3.96
Best Time: 28.61
Worst Time: 42.67

Best average of 5: 30.97
8-12 - (32.62) 30.39 30.20 (28.61) 32.32

Best average of 12: 33.19
1-12 - 40.49 31.64 34.94 33.76 31.81 33.73 (42.67) 32.62 30.39 30.20 (28.61) 32.32

1. 40.49 U2 D R2 D' R U' R' U2 B2 L' U2 R B2 L' U F D' F' U D2 F' B2 L2 B' L'
2. 31.64 U' R2 D L2 B U R2 F' U' F2 D' B F' R F R U' R' B' L R' F D2 F2 B2
3. 34.94 F2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 R L' U2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 R2 U B L2 D' R' U' B2 F2 L B2
4. 33.76 R' U2 L2 R2 B F2 L R D2 R2 B' D2 F D R2 D F B2 R U B2 R2 B' R L'
5. 31.81 R2 F' R' D B' D' R' D' F' B' U L2 U L F R2 L' U B2 F' U2 F B2 D' F2
6. 33.73 U' B' L D B' F L' R' D R U F' R2 U B L B R F R2 D2 U L' B' U2
7. 42.67 U' D' L D F L' B2 F2 U' F2 B' D R2 D2 R' U2 L2 U' D2 F U2 B2 D' L' D2
8. 32.62 D R' B2 D' F' U' L2 R' D2 F' U R' U D F2 D F' L2 F D B L F2 R' D
9. 30.39 D' U F2 D B R2 U' R2 L' D U F2 L F2 B2 L F R F' B R2 L U2 L' R2
10. 30.20 R' B' U2 L2 U' B' U2 R' L D L2 R' B2 U' R2 F' L B2 U' D2 F L' R2 D' F
11. 28.61 R D L U2 B U2 F2 R2 L U D2 R2 B2 D' R' D' B L F2 B2 L' F U' L R2
12. 32.32 U L2 R B' D2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 D U2 L B' F' U' L2 R' U2 F D2 R' U R2 L


----------



## tertius (Feb 3, 2011)

*Round 40

47.98*

60.06, 46.94, 43.58, 42.38, (60.13), 50.56, 46.00, 53.06, (41.59), 48.46, 41.93, 46.84 = 47.98


----------



## Olji (Feb 3, 2011)

Round 40
Average: 28.42

1. 31.45
2. 26.68
3. (21.00)
4. 23.06
5. 26.58
6. 24.83
7. 28.46
8. 30.22
9. 34.68
10. 33.51
11. (38.84) // mood went down about here >.<
12. 24.76 // and here it got up again :3

YEAH! graduation, in color neutrality too :O


----------



## Selkie (Feb 3, 2011)

Well my 1st time in the event 

*ROUND 40*

Average *47.75*

49.52, 44.35, 45.43, 55.00, 42.6, 47.62, 49.24, 47.74, 48.23, 46.84, 49.72, 48.76

Have to say one of my most consistent runs, consistently mediocre, but still consistent


----------



## Godmil (Feb 3, 2011)

Round 40

Avg: 30.53

1. 30.77 
2. 25.68
3. 27.22 (completely failed to take advantage of an Easy X-Cross by making it too slowly)
4. 28.01
5. 26.96
6. 30.58
7. 27.08
8. 38.08 
9. 23.82 
10. 31.74 
11. 40.80 
12. 39.21 

NOOOOO!!!!! I so thought I'd get my first sub30 in this thread, then I lost my concentration at the end (messed up my look ahead) and got two 40s solves to finish it :.(
Ok, Definitely sub30 next week!


----------



## ntlslayer95 (Feb 3, 2011)

round 40

average: 32.57

12: 00:32.76 
11: 00:29.68 
10: 00:36.62 
9: 00:36.39 
8: 00:30.21 
7: 00:33.90 
6: 00:37.06 
5: 00:28.64 
4: 00:26.23 
3: 00:33.82 
2: 00:33.35 
1: 00:30.37 

havent practiced in a few days and i was slipping quite a bit..not horrible but it should have been better...got one of the plls i dont know yet like 5 times during my solves...


----------



## earthworm22 (Feb 4, 2011)

*ROUND 40

AVG = 35.94*

1] 34.42
2] 34.24
3] 35.34
4] 32.70
5] (32.64)
6] 40.87
7] (47.91)
8] 38.82
9] 35.48
10] 37.11
11] 36.30
12] 34.07


----------



## Tbone_tbl (Feb 4, 2011)

Long time reader, first time poster, how exciting.

*10/12 30.04*

1. 36.74
2. 27.36
3. 27.55
4. 24.46*
5. 39.74*
6. 26.50
7. 31.67
8. 25.46
9. 29.79
10. 32.43
11. 32.80
12. 30.05


----------



## Chickenman (Feb 4, 2011)

Round 40 

Avg-45.06

45.58, 50.60, 44.35, 36.42, 45.91, 38.68, 47.44, 46.66, 47.81, 47.15, 32.96, 1:00.93

after using guhong i switched to my haiyan memory for last 2 solves and got PB and fail time


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 4, 2011)

*Round Forty​*Average: 36.46​
(47.80), 33.97, 35.16, 34.55, 30.28, (29.73), 41.36, 41.19, 31.83, 33.08, 33.44, 45.16 = 36.46

Jeez, I suck at this. My ineptitude is sickening


----------



## ivanradanov (Feb 4, 2011)

Round 40
*Avarage: 28.96*

1: 28.92
2: 28.83
3: 27.54
4: 29.11
5: (DNF) I forgot to start the timer
6: 30.64
7: 26.63
8: 25.74
9: (23.26)
10: 26.52
11: 34.87
12: 30.42

Yay! My first sub-30 avarage ever! I think it's because of my new cube- Dayan Guhong, I love it!


----------



## EricReese (Feb 5, 2011)

If you forget to start timer then just do the scramble twice. That is an unnecessary DNF. Just redo the solve with the cube scrambled twice. I believe its in the rules. Not that it matters much. You got sub 30 anyway...


----------



## 24653483361 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Round 40*

*Avg. 33.63
*
35.18, 32.89, 34.67, 33.79, 33.24, (29.37), 30.43, (39.36), 33.61, 32.66, 34.45, 33.97


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 6, 2011)

Round 40 
Average: 31.08

1. 35.33
2. 31.25
3. 32.40
4. 29.67
5. 30.85
6. 28.43
7. (36.93)
8. (25.35)
9. 31.71
10. 33.34
11. 29.09
12. 28.81

inching closer...


----------



## notluK (Feb 7, 2011)

*Round 40

Average: 32.98*

1. 34.01
2. 34.95
3. 31.32
4. 31.57
5. 43.29
6. 31.31
7. 28.42
8. 34.73
9. 37.12
10. 29.16
11. 28.73
12. 31.18

That was 43 was just pure F2L failure. *facepalm*
Much more modest improvement this week, but I guess that is to be expected.
Thinking about trying to learn full PLL this week.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 8, 2011)

Round 40 OH
Average: 42.83
43.20, 44.86, 42.47, 36.81, 41.28, 38.44, 40.13, 40.13, 45.49, 47.56, 1:41.16, 44.74


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 8, 2011)

*Round Forty Results*

*Round Forty​*








Congratulations to Oljibe, this week's graduate!

Graduates Graph


Spoiler









Graph


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 8, 2011)

*Round Forty-One Scrambles*

*Round Forty-One​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, February 14th​

*Scrambles*
1. B R F2 R' L' F B2 R' U2 B' R2 D B' F L R' D2 R F2 B2 D' B' R2 U' L'
2. B2 D2 L F L' R F' L2 R2 D' L2 U' B' R D' L' F B D2 U' F2 U R2 L B
3. R2 F B2 D2 B R' L' B' L2 R2 B' U2 B' U R F2 L B2 R D2 U R2 D2 F2 L'
4. L' D2 B D L' U' R2 L' D' R' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U R' L' U' F' U L' B2
5. F' L U' R L F D2 F L' R F2 R B2 L R B F' U2 L2 B' L2 B R U R2
6. F L2 F U L2 B' R' D' U L2 U F2 R2 B U R' B D' L D' R2 D2 R B' U'
7. D B2 F L R B' L U D' R' B L2 R U2 D F R' B F U' L F D R L' 
8. L R' U L' D2 U B R B' D L2 R' F' R' B2 R2 D F' D F' R' F L' U B'
9. D F2 B L' R F2 B' R' B D2 R' F U' F' D' B L F L2 U' L D2 R' L2 U
10. U B U' D2 R' U2 L' B' R' F R' U2 R L' B D' F' R' L' U' F2 D' L2 F' U2
11. U D2 L2 R U2 R' U2 L F' B' R' D' R2 B' U2 L2 F L F' L' F D2 R B2 U' 
12. B2 U' R2 F' B2 R B2 U' L R F2 R2 U D2 B2 D U2 R' L' B' F R' L' B' L'


----------



## EricReese (Feb 8, 2011)

*Round 40*

Average of 12: 47.81
1. (35.19[PLL skip]) 
2. 43.04 
3. 53.73 
4. 51.19 
5. 45.90 
6. 43.71 
7. 45.96 
8. 53.37[Messed up F2l...] 
9. 44.28[Dot case ruined my PLL skip...] 
10. 53.16 
11. 43.79[Wow PLL skip..] 
12. (56.85[lolgreencross]) 

Last solve white and yellow crosses sucked so I just went green. Meh. But I had 3 PLL skips in here. Woah. I never get that many. I got a new PB single because of it. Not a PB ao12 though..

No more graph for me Brian?


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

it's too late to do it (too late in Europe ) but I promise it'll be first thing to do tommorow morning  I have even imporeted scrambles into CCT


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 8, 2011)

Round 41- 
Event: 3x3 One-handed
Statistics for 02-07-2011 19:45:18

Average: 35.42
Standard Deviation: 2.79
Best Time: 28.90
Worst Time: 46.74
Individual Times:
35.96, (28.90), 37.55, 29.88, 32.61, 36.03, 40.86, (46.74), 31.50, 36.44, 37.27, 36.08
Two sub 30


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 8, 2011)

EricReese said:


> No more graph for me Brian?


 
I only include people in the graph if they posted times for the current week and you hadn't posted your times yet... Never fear though, I'll go back and re-do them, although I don't want to get in the habit of doing this multiple times each week if it can be avoided. 

EDIT ---- Done! 

EDIT ---- Corrected! I was just a little rushed as my kid wanted me to play super mario bros wii with him before dinner. 

Anyway... I get it now... I'll try to think of something special for next week!  



Ordos_Koala said:


> it's too late to do it (too late in Europe ) but I promise it'll be first thing to do tommorow morning  I have even imporeted scrambles into CCT



No hurry Ordos_Koala, you have until next Monday!


----------



## EricReese (Feb 8, 2011)

You put my single time as my average for round 40 instead of my average.

ALso with the graph I was referring to how you used to track my progress when my times were dropping fast. It was just a joke. I did not realize the round had ended. I started my solves then posted right after you announced the round ended. Won't happen again.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 8, 2011)

1)42.37
2)44.09
3)35.25
4)39.54
5)34.73
6)38.44
7)37.47
8)34.01
9)38.96
10)38.98
11)34.26
12)41.34

*Average of 12= 38.14*

@Eric Isn't your PB Much lower in the WCA database?


----------



## darkerarceus (Feb 8, 2011)

Round 41
26.61
28.42, 27.05, 27.23, 22.12, 29.60, 26.88, 33.40, 30.42, 19.34, 24.81, 24.68, 24.86

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!
The 19.34 was nice with a quick R-perm recognition. It's funny how when you solve it seems slow
but the time is fazt.

@Eric Bu.. Bu.. Green Cross FTW!


----------



## EricReese (Feb 8, 2011)

You do realize that my event in this thread is One hand correct....? Lol.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 8, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You do realize that my event in this thread is One hand correct....? Lol.


 
Sorry, never cared to look back in the thread.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 8, 2011)

All you had to do was look at the graph, or check out my signature


----------



## Twoflower (Feb 8, 2011)

*Round 41
Avg.: 28.76*

32.56, 28.19, 26.97, 25.16, 31.94, 24.69, 27.66, 26.98, 33.25, 38.84, 27.95, 26.94


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 8, 2011)

ROUND 41
Average 10 of 12:*25,92*

28,92
32,41
24,23
27,06
24,80
27,08
24,34
25,00
23,78
23,80
22,48
30,23

maybe next time I'll even make a vid


----------



## Xishem (Feb 8, 2011)

Round 41

Average: 24.72

1. (21.00)
2. 25.87 
3. 22.82 
4. 25.23 
5. 25.35 
6. 26.49 
7. 28.84 
8. 25.49 
9. 22.13 
10. (31.47) 
11. 21.85
12. 23.14

I'm consistently Sub-25 now, but I just want to graduate. Should be graduated after this next week.


----------



## bobkruijer (Feb 8, 2011)

Round 41:

Rubik's cube
8-feb-2011 19:42:36 - 19:54:19

Mean: *33.78*
Standard deviation: 5.15
Best Time: 27.76
Worst Time: 46.37

Best average of 5: 30.15
5-9 - 31.59 (27.76) (32.32) 29.09 29.76

Best average of 12: 33.12
1-12 - 30.55 33.22 40.92 36.84 31.59 (27.76) 32.32 29.09 29.76 35.32 31.56 (46.37)

1. 30.55 B R F2 R' L' F B2 R' U2 B' R2 D B' F L R' D2 R F2 B2 D' B' R2 U' L'
2. 33.22 B2 D2 L F L' R F' L2 R2 D' L2 U' B' R D' L' F B D2 U' F2 U R2 L B
3. 40.92 R2 F B2 D2 B R' L' B' L2 R2 B' U2 B' U R F2 L B2 R D2 U R2 D2 F2 L'
4. 36.84 L' D2 B D L' U' R2 L' D' R' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U R' L' U' F' U L' B2
5. 31.59 F' L U' R L F D2 F L' R F2 R B2 L R B F' U2 L2 B' L2 B R U R2
6. 27.76 F L2 F U L2 B' R' D' U L2 U F2 R2 B U R' B D' L D' R2 D2 R B' U'
7. 32.32 D B2 F L R B' L U D' R' B L2 R U2 D F R' B F U' L F D R L'
8. 29.09 L R' U L' D2 U B R B' D L2 R' F' R' B2 R2 D F' D F' R' F L' U B'
9. 29.76 D F2 B L' R F2 B' R' B D2 R' F U' F' D' B L F L2 U' L D2 R' L2 U
10. 35.32 U B U' D2 R' U2 L' B' R' F R' U2 R L' B D' F' R' L' U' F2 D' L2 F' U2
11. 31.56 U D2 L2 R U2 R' U2 L F' B' R' D' R2 B' U2 L2 F L F' L' F D2 R B2 U'
12. 46.37 B2 U' R2 F' B2 R B2 U' L R F2 R2 U D2 B2 D U2 R' L' B' F R' L' B' L'


----------



## wontolla (Feb 8, 2011)

Round 41
Average: 36.54

1-12 - 36.80 44.42 37.07 34.44 34.65 (30.99) 32.75 31.51 34.46 34.90 44.37 (DNF)

I was so happy with my consistent 30s that I lost concentration in the last two solves. :confused:


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 8, 2011)

Entering for OH

*Round 41*

Average: 40.42
1. 40.96 
2. (30.69)
3. 42.81 
4. (45.88) 
5. 40.61
6. 44.22
7. 43.68
8. 39.52
9. 37.69
10. 38.58
11. 42.03
12. 34.19


----------



## Tbone_tbl (Feb 8, 2011)

Round 41. 10 of 12: *28.92*

1. 28.08
2. 33.78
3. 37.34*
4. 26.8
5. 33.58
6. 27.3
7. 27.64
8. 29.95
9. 24.64
10. 20.19*
11. 31.02
12. 26.42


----------



## ivanradanov (Feb 8, 2011)

*Round 41
Avarage: 26.11* (Yay, a pb)

12:	00:25.68	x
11:	(00:22.33) x This would have been my first sub-20 if i hadn't screwed up the U-perm :fp 
10:	00:27.34	x
9:	00:28.35	x
8:	00:24.20	x
7:	00:23.99	x
6:	00:29.12	x
5:	00:25.80	x
4:	00:28.66	x
3:	(00:29.99) x One look OLL fail... but still sub-30 
2:	00:23.08	x
1:	00:24.91	x


----------



## Dylan (Feb 9, 2011)

*Round 41
Average: 29.66*
29.54
35.21 (worst)
33.24
27.52
28.43
28.88
32.46
32.35
29.05
25.03
24.51 (best)
30.01

Yay!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 9, 2011)

Event: *OH*
Average: 45.05
Standard Deviation: 4.42
Best Time: 36.72
Worst Time: 59.67
Individual Times:
1.	49.78	
2.	41.59
3.	(36.72)
4.	48.55
5.	39.90	
6.	45.13	
7.	(59.67)	
8.	54.32	
9.	47.55	
10.	44.01	
11.	42.51
12.	37.19

Cube: Ultimate Jig-a-loo Alpha V-F!

Alot of improvement!


----------



## earthworm22 (Feb 10, 2011)

*ROUND 41


AVG = 35.85*

1) 31.61
2) 37.28
3) 35.45
4) 33.90
5) 35.03
6) {39.19}
7) {31.18}
8) 34.73
9) 38.20
10) 39.09
11) 35.15
12) 38.02


----------



## tertius (Feb 10, 2011)

*Round 41

Average : 45.10*

1. 45.65
2. 41.75
3. (64.31)
4. (35.65) 
5. 46.88
6. 49.21
7. 44.69
8. 44.71
9. 37.52
10. 44.47
11. 58.56 
12. 37.58


*On round 38, My average time should be 54.09 *


----------



## Godmil (Feb 10, 2011)

Round 41

Avg: 28.84!!!!

1. 24.23 (PLL skip, off to a good start  )
2. 27.14 
3. 28.38 
4. 31.49 
5. 39.30
6. 27.30 
7. 25.45 
8. 36.11 
9. 23.22 
10. 28.66 
11. 36.11 (had 3 f2l pairs in a row on the U layer just ready for insertion, but for some reason when I got the last one I destroyed another pair and then in fixing that destroyed two more pairs, oh cruel fate  )
12. 23.57 

YES! Finally! I'm pretty sure I'm the second longest running participant in this thread, and at last I get my first sub-30 in here 
I can't believe I didn't mess it all up at the last couple of solves. YAY! ok, gatta get lots of practice in now so that I don't screw up in the next two weeks.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 11, 2011)

*ROUND 41*

*Average 38.84*

Well I was going to leave this for a couple more days but after smashing my PB this morning I decided to get it out the way.

So pleased with the results with a 9 second improvement to the set and it shows it pays to be off work ill for a week and do 200 solves a day  The first 5 cubes was my ra5 pb, then the last 5 beat that again. The set of 12 beat my ra12 by 2 seconds.

I suspect I may not see any improvement next week as this is going to take some beating. I think I had 7 A-perms out of the 12 and all but one solve was an OLL I know.

1. 36.02
2. 43.19
3. 36.36
4. 40.12
5. 34.52
6. 43.91
7. 45.02
8. 34.20
9. 39.06
10. 42.68
11. 37.44
12. 35.07


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Feb 12, 2011)

Average -- 30.46

1 -- 32.88

2 -- 28.65

3 -- 35.02

4 -- 30.20

5 -- 28.97

6 -- 27.39

7 -- 28.97

8 -- 31.50

9 -- 33.20

10 -- 23.66

11 -- 37.21

12 -- 27.86


----------



## notluK (Feb 12, 2011)

*Round 41*

*Average: 28.33*

1. 30.86
2. 23.15
3. 27.78
4. 29.76
5. 27.37
6. 27.38
7. 28.57
8. 24.67
9. 40.79
10. 30.98
11. 26.00
12. 22.73

I'm very happy about my performance this week, especially after lackluster gains last week. I'm glad to see my times are still dropping, while at the same time I have many things to still improve (cross, odd F2L pairs, still on 2-Look PLL).


----------



## bobo11420 (Feb 13, 2011)

Round 41 Colour Neutral Average : 35.65

1. 33.47
2. 24.94
3. 39.46
4. 35.36
5. 30.71
6. 38.94
7. 33.43
8. 45.97 lol inserted a pair wrong 4 times in a row yay. 
9. 41.44
10. 34.83
11. 39.56
12. 29.69

Im baaaack! and Entering Colour Neutral =P


----------



## CubingCockney (Feb 13, 2011)

Round 41 average : 39.07

1. 41.19
2. (26.44) pll skip and PB
3. 40.96
4. [46.91]
5. 39.69
6. 32.27
7. 41.95
8. 39.85
9. 34.15
10. 45.07
11. 38.20
12. 37.33


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2011)

Can you compete for OH and 2H at the same time?

I'm almost sub-20 but I want to graduate from sub-30 .


----------



## Matsushime (Feb 14, 2011)

Average
12/12 = 35.89
10/12 = 35.90

34.55
31.25
39.37
(44.56)
37.90
40.33
(27.06)
31.54
38.14
34.96
37.25
33.73


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 14, 2011)

Matsushime said:


> Average
> 12/12 = 35.89
> 10/12 = 35.90
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you have real courage to make your first post on the race to sub 30 thread


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 14, 2011)

Round 41
Average: 31.00

1. 29.50
2. 33.69
3. 31.98
4. 31.62
5. 30.88
6. 23.19
7. 28.77
8. 32.30
9. 36.53
10. 31.53
11. 42.07
12. 21.06




Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Feb 13, 2011 5:41:20 PM - 11:21:46 PM

Mean: *32.35 PB AO100*
Standard deviation: 4.52
Best Time: 20.52
Worst Time: 45.31

Best average of 5: 27.99
92-96 - (27.02) 28.87 (35.75) 27.45 27.65

Best average of 12: 29.45
89-100 - 30.28 33.27 28.51 (27.02) 28.87 (35.75) 27.45 27.65 33.09 30.48 27.27 27.68

1. 33.46 R2 D L2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U' B2 L2 F R B' L2 F U2 L' U F' D2 R
2. 20.52 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 D F2 R' U' R2 F' R' F U' R B2 U
3. 39.09 F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 D' U2 F' D2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2
4. 35.46 D U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 F2 U R' D B' D' F' U' F L' B' F2 L'
5. 24.17 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R' U R' D R B' U R' L' B' U
6. 45.31 U B2 D2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 R' U2 F' U' B' F D' U2 F R U
7. 37.55 D F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U F D2 R' D2 R2 B F' D' R' F' L2
8. 31.64 R2 D U R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B' D U2 L' D' B U L B L2
9. 36.33 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 U L' F D R2 B' F2 D U2 F' U2
10. 39.62 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 L B L B' U L2 B' D' L2 F'
11. 30.73 F2 D F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 F' D F2 U R B D B' R' L'
12. 33.16 D' R2 D B2 D' R2 U B2 D L2 U' L B D2 B2 D' F R2 B' U2
13. 34.31 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D F2 L' B R2 L' F2 L F U' R2 L' D
14. 38.43 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R' L' D R' F2 L' U R2 F' D
15. 25.86 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F' U B' U' B R F' U
16. 35.57 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' R U' R2 D F' R B' R2 D L' U'
17. 31.37 B2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 L' B L2 B' D U' R B' L B2 U'
18. 34.78 L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U F2 D2 L' B F' U' L F2 D R B' R2 D'
19. 36.06 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U B2 L' U L2 F R B' L F' D2 R U2
20. 28.56 D' U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D L2 F D F2 U' L F' R D U2 B U2
21. 30.79 D' U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B' R' B' D F' D' R D2 F2 L' U'
22. 32.26 D F2 D B2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 R D' U' B U F2 D' R2 B' L2 D
23. 36.85 U2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D R F R2 F2 L B' U' B' L' U
24. 35.96 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U B F2 D' R U L' B2 D L F U'
25. 40.27 D' U' F2 R2 L2 D R2 D R2 L2 D' L R2 B F2 R B2 U' F D' L2 U'
26. 35.24 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D B2 R2 L2 D' U2 L' F R' U2 F' D' B' D' R' L' U'
27. 43.90 B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 R2 F D L' F D R F U' B2 L' U'
28. 32.23 L2 U L2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D2 L F' D L' D B' R' L2 D2 F
29. 32.06 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U B' D' B R' F' U2 L F' U
30. 33.35 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D U2 B F2 L' U2 R' L D2 B L2 D2 U'
31. 34.68 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 L2 U2 L' D' B' D' U2 R' F2 U' F U'
32. 38.77 U' B2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U R' F D' U2 B' L D2 U2
33. 30.59 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F U2 B D L' D' B' R' D L2 U'
34. 35.80 R2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F R' L2 F L F2 D' B L' F' U'
35. 33.17 B2 U L2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 F R2 F D2 R2 L B' F R' L2 D
36. 37.84 B2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L2 F' R2 F2 L D F2 U' R L2 U'
37. 28.00 R2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' R D' F U R D2 R' L' F2
38. 34.05 L2 B2 L2 D B2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L' D2 L D' F D' U' L D2 R' U'
39. 36.40 D B2 D F2 U2 L2 D F2 U R2 F2 L B F' R2 U2 B2 F2 L' D B'
40. 33.35 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L' B R' B' U B2 R U' F2 D2 U2
41. 31.85 D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B R' D' L' D B' F2 R2 U2 B' D'
42. 32.93 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F U B R B' R D F' L' D'
43. 27.24 R2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 D U' L2 U R D' F L B' R' B2 L D' F' U'
44. 37.69 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U L2 F D2 F R B U L B' U2 F2 L'
45. 27.05 U B2 D R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L' D L B' F D B L' U2 F'
46. 33.29 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D' R' F L' B' U' R' U2 R2 D' B' U'
47. 29.59 L2 U B2 D2 U R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L' F U B R B2 L' B' L' F R
48. 28.57 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D F D' L' B' L' D2 L F2 D F' R'
49. 29.55 
50. 33.69 
51. 31.98 
52. 31.62 
53. 30.88 
54. 23.19 
55. 28.77 RACE
56. 32.30 
57. 36.53 
58. 31.53 
59. 42.07 
60. 21.06 
61. 27.69 D B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 U' F2 L' F2 L' B' R2 F D' L2 B R2 D
62. 31.50 B2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B' D F L' B L2 B' U F2
63. 28.44 B2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U' L F D B2 U B' D2 U' F2 L2
64. 30.26 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D U L F2 D' B2 U2 F' D R2 U2 F2
65. 34.37 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 F2 D' U' F2 L2 B' U2 R B L2 B D' L2 U' B' L2
66. 28.15 F2 L2 U L2 D U2 L2 B2 D' B2 L' D' L' U F R D' R2 B2 L U2
67. 32.45 B2 U R2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 B' D2 F D' B' R' F2 U2 B R
68. 34.80 D L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 R' B2 R' B R U' R2 B F2 D2 U
69. 33.83 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B' L D2 U' B U2 B D' L' B' U'
70. 29.57 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B' F' L' D' B U2 F' L F2 U'
71. 31.64 R2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U R' B' U' R' D' L' B U F' U'
72. 27.29 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 F' U' F' L F D2 B D F2 D2 U2
73. 31.55 B2 L2 D B2 D F2 U' F2 D R2 U2 L F2 R' B2 F' U B' D U2 L U2
74. 34.84 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D U R2 U' R2 F' R' B2 R2 U' L F' R U R2
75. 29.76 R2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 R' L2 D2 R2 B L B2 U2 B'
76. 29.62 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' R' F U R' F2 L' F R2 F D2 U'
77. 27.27 L2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R U2 B' F L2 B' U R' F' D'
78. 26.20 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 F' D' L2 F R B2 R B2 D L U'
79. 29.41 D F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D F2 D2 R2 F D' R B L' F2 R2 B' U2 R' U
80. 31.18 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B' L2 F2 R' U' F' R2 D R B' D2
81. 35.37 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R U' B' L' U2 F2 U' B L2 D U
82. 37.88 L2 D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 L U B' D' F R D' U2 R' D2 U
83. 32.93 D' F2 U B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 L D' U' B' R B2 L D' B2 L2
84. 38.44 R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D U2 B2 D B U2 B R2 B2 L' F' R U L' U'
85. 35.22 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U2 F' U' F' R' L' B L2 U R2 F' U'
86. 31.17 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 U R2 F2 D' F' R' B R D2 R' F' D' L' F L'
87. 27.47 D L2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' B U' R F2 U F2 R L F' R' D'
88. 41.04 U R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' R' D' B' D R2 U2 B U L B' U2
89. 30.28 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B L2 U F2 U R F' L2 F2 R2 U
90. 33.27 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D' B' R2 F' L' B' F' L F' R' F
91. 28.51 D2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U L2 B2 U B2 R' B L' B R F U R D2 B' D
92. 27.02 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U B2 D U B2 F2 L B' F2 U2 B2 F D' L2 U' B'
93. 28.87 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U B R2 D B L' B' R2 U F R' U'
94. 35.75 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 B' D L2 D B R F' R' F' U'
95. 27.45 D2 R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' B D' L' U2 R D' U B L2 D' L'
96. 27.65 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R D' F' D U' F2 U L' B'
97. 33.09 R2 D' U2 R2 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F L U B' D2 L U B L2 D U'
98. 30.48 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 F U2 F' D' L U F2 L U
99. 27.27 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 D L2 D2 R' B2 F' L U2 B F2 U R2
100. 27.68 D L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U' B' R B2 F' U' B' L2 F D2 R2 U'





antoineccantin said:


> Can you compete for OH and 2H at the same time?
> 
> I'm almost sub-20 but I want to graduate from sub-30 .



I'll track as many methods as you want but only one will count toward graduation at a time.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 14, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Can you compete for OH and 2H at the same time?
> 
> I'm almost sub-20 but I want to graduate from sub-30 .


 
This would be problematic in that you would be doing the same scrambles twice.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 14, 2011)

*Round Forty-One​*Average: 35.16​
53.00, 30.79, 31.06, (DNF), 30.56, 32.07, 33.90, 35.19, 32.80+, (27.24), 40.09, 32.18 = 35.16

Plenty of stupid mistakes. It's hard to hear myself think over my internal voice that shouts "You're an idiot and you're wasting everyone's time"


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2011)

Event: *2 Handed*
Average: 19.87
Standard Deviation: 1.48
Best Time: 17.36
Worst Time: 23.98
Individual Times:
1.	(17.36)	
2.	19.48	
3.	22.95	
4.	19.80	
5.	(23.98)
6.	18.36
7.	18.50	
8.	21.17	
9.	17.85	
10.	21.67	
11.	20.72	
12.	18.17

Not bad average for me.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 14, 2011)

Round 41. Average 45.93
53.58, 40.52, 1:02.20, 44.12, 39.00, 56.83, 47.78, 59.22, 41.31, 38.44, 38.39, 38.49


----------



## EricReese (Feb 14, 2011)

Round 41. OH

Average of 12: 46.85
1. 51.55 
2. 49.04 
3. 43.55 
4. 52.26 
5. 47.19 
6. (35.21[Dam. .02 off from PB. PB was a PLL skip too haha]) 
7. 40.85 
8. 46.21 
9. (54.15) 
10. 45.74 
11. 49.30 
12. 42.85


----------



## troyxdestroy (Feb 15, 2011)

I think I'll start this once I get my new stickers.
I average about 45 right now, maybe I keep it up I'll get sub 30. =/


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 15, 2011)

*Round Forty-One Results*

*Round Forty-One​*








Congratulations to darkerarceus, this week's graduate!

Graduates Graph


Spoiler









Graph


Spoiler









And I thought of something (kind of) special for Eric and the other OHers.


Spoiler











MichaelErskine said:


> Plenty of stupid mistakes. It's hard to hear myself think over my internal voice that shouts "You're an idiot and you're wasting everyone's time"


 
Don't be so hard on yourself! You're not an idiot and you're not wasting anyone's time. You keep on trying!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 15, 2011)

*Round Forty-Two*

*Round Forty-Two​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, February 21st​*Scrambles*
1. R B2 R2 B' L' F' R' B2 R U2 L' D L' U F D2 U R F' D2 L' F2 L' B2 L
2. D2 F B2 U2 R' U2 B2 D' R F R U F2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' U' R U D' B'
3. L2 D2 L2 F2 R U' D' R B D' L D' L2 U F2 L' U2 B2 U R2 U' R' B F R'
4. L' U B R F L R2 B' U2 L D F L2 R2 U R2 F' U R F2 D' U2 R2 L2 U' 
5. L' B F U F' D2 F L2 R B D2 L2 B' D2 U' R2 F2 U L' D2 B2 L2 D' R' U
6. U L B' U2 D L' F B' D U L' B R' D F' R B D F D L' U D F' B' 
7. R' L B2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 L U2 B' U' R2 F' L U' L' D F R2 D L R' U
8. L U' F U F D' B2 U2 D B F D U F' B2 R' D F2 L' F' B R' U F B'
9. L R2 F U D' L' B' L2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 F' B' D2 R L2 U2 L' F2 R2 B' U B' 
10. U2 F2 L' R2 U2 L' R2 B' R' D2 U F' D U' B2 F R2 L' B R2 F' U2 D B' F'
11. U2 R' D' U2 B U L B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' R' L' B2 D' F L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D' 
12. L2 F' D U B2 L' F' D' U' F R' U R F' R2 L' D U F D L2 R2 B R' F'


----------



## Xishem (Feb 15, 2011)

Round 42
Average = 22.34

27.32, 18.96, 24.71, 18.06, 23.41, (15.70), 25.13, 23.17, 24.71, 17.70, (28.22), 20.19

The 15.70 is almost a PB (15.58).

Anddd I'm graduated!


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 15, 2011)

ROUND 42
Average 10 of 12:*25,66*

28,59
28,22
30,70+
25,62
DNF
26,53
26,58
20,28
24,09
24,20+
28,70
29,34

I'm graduate too  ok vid makes me problems


----------



## wontolla (Feb 15, 2011)

Round 42
Average: 34.35

Standard deviation: 7.46
Best Time: 29.48
Worst Time: 56.11

1-12 - 34.79 (56.11) 29.89 44.43 36.35 29.82 30.47 37.94 (29.48) 30.18 36.01 33.62

56.11 WTF!


----------



## ivanradanov (Feb 15, 2011)

Round 42
*Average: 27.80*

12:	00:29.28	x
11:	00:26.78	x
10:	00:22.98	x
9:	00:27.35	x
8:	00:27.58	x
7:	00:34.37	x WTF?!?! :fp :fp :fp 
6:	00:27.38	x
5:	00:28.68	x
4:	00:25.66	x
3:	00:29.47	x
2:	00:26.39	x
1:	00:29.41	x

I hate myself, a lot of stupid mistakes.... :fp My lastweek's times were better... :fp
Anyway, I graduate, yay! This round there are 3 graduates, congrats to Ordos_Koala and Xishem!!


----------



## bobkruijer (Feb 15, 2011)

Round 42:
Average: 32,65
--

Rubik's cube
15-feb-2011 21:36:22 - 21:47:55

Mean: 32.65
Standard deviation: 2.69
Best Time: 28.35
Worst Time: 38.54

Best average of 5: 30.46
2-6 - 29.59 30.88 30.92 (32.83) (28.35)

Best average of 12: 32.49
1-12 - (38.54) 29.59 30.88 30.92 32.83 (28.35) 33.73 34.44 34.80 31.31 31.38 35.03

1. 38.54 R B2 R2 B' L' F' R' B2 R U2 L' D L' U F D2 U R F' D2 L' F2 L' B2 L
2. 29.59 D2 F B2 U2 R' U2 B2 D' R F R U F2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' U' R U D' B'
3. 30.88 L2 D2 L2 F2 R U' D' R B D' L D' L2 U F2 L' U2 B2 U R2 U' R' B F R'
4. 30.92 L' U B R F L R2 B' U2 L D F L2 R2 U R2 F' U R F2 D' U2 R2 L2 U'
5. 32.83 L' B F U F' D2 F L2 R B D2 L2 B' D2 U' R2 F2 U L' D2 B2 L2 D' R' U
6. 28.35 U L B' U2 D L' F B' D U L' B R' D F' R B D F D L' U D F' B'
7. 33.73 R' L B2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 L U2 B' U' R2 F' L U' L' D F R2 D L R' U
8. 34.44 L U' F U F D' B2 U2 D B F D U F' B2 R' D F2 L' F' B R' U F B'
9. 34.80 L R2 F U D' L' B' L2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 F' B' D2 R L2 U2 L' F2 R2 B' U B'
10. 31.31 U2 F2 L' R2 U2 L' R2 B' R' D2 U F' D U' B2 F R2 L' B R2 F' U2 D B' F'
11. 31.38 U2 R' D' U2 B U L B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' R' L' B2 D' F L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D'
12. 35.03 L2 F' D U B2 L' F' D' U' F R' U R F' R2 L' D U F D L2 R2 B R' F'


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 15, 2011)

Event: *One-handed*
Average: 38.93
Standard Deviation: 4.87
Best Time: 26.87
Worst Time: 45.48
Individual Times:
1.	37.02	
2.	(26.87)
3.	45.11
4.	43.51	
5.	37.11	
6.	(45.48)	
7.	37.30	
8.	40.37
9.	35.86
10.	41.52	
11.	40.60	
12.	36.41

26.87 non-lucky PB!


----------



## Twoflower (Feb 16, 2011)

*Round 42 

Avg.: 27.12*

32.30, 23.19, 22.59, 36.59, 30.05, 24.86, 24.34, 24.72, 29.36, 27.44, 26.63, 28.31


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 16, 2011)

*Round 42*
*One Handed*

Average = 32.61



Spoiler



1. (27.34)
2. 29.88
3. 34.43
4. 29.00
5. (43.33)
6. 36.63
7. 39.80
8. 32.36
9. 30.72
10. 28.89
11. 29.77
12. 34.61



Wut. Where does this kind of improvement come from out of nowhere?


----------



## earthworm22 (Feb 16, 2011)

*ROUND 42

AVG = 32.88*

{12:	00:36.73}	
11:	00:30.06	
10:	00:34.75	
9:	00:35.01	
8:	00:35.31	
7:	00:34.15	
6:	00:35.60	
5:	00:29.50	
4:	00:29.52	
{3:	00:26.31}
2:	00:31.84	
1:	00:33.11	


Getting closer . . .


----------



## RopedBBQ (Feb 17, 2011)

1.	29.75
2.	26.59
3.	32.92
4.	27.61
5.	28.80
6.	31.58
7.	30.03
8.	27.78
9.	26.94
10.	25.61
11.	31.78
12.	39.64

Average: 29.38 (close one)

WOOT I GRADUATED. I nearly pissed myself during the middle of that avg. I failed the last solve because I messed up a U perm.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Feb 17, 2011)

Round 42
Average - 30.35

Individual Times:
1.	34.71	R B2 R2 B' L' F' R' B2 R U2 L' D L' U F D2 U R F' D2 L' F2 L' B2 L
2.	29.17	D2 F B2 U2 R' U2 B2 D' R F R U F2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' U' R U D' B'
3.	26.63	L2 D2 L2 F2 R U' D' R B D' L D' L2 U F2 L' U2 B2 U R2 U' R' B F R'
4.	35.71	L' U B R F L R2 B' U2 L D F L2 R2 U R2 F' U R F2 D' U2 R2 L2 U'
5.	25.44	L' B F U F' D2 F L2 R B D2 L2 B' D2 U' R2 F2 U L' D2 B2 L2 D' R' U
6.	30.54	U L B' U2 D L' F B' D U L' B R' D F' R B D F D L' U D F' B'
7.	35.35	R' L B2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 L U2 B' U' R2 F' L U' L' D F R2 D L R' U
8.	31.78	L U' F U F D' B2 U2 D B F D U F' B2 R' D F2 L' F' B R' U F B'
9.	27.19	L R2 F U D' L' B' L2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 F' B' D2 R L2 U2 L' F2 R2 B' U B'
10.	23.24	U2 F2 L' R2 U2 L' R2 B' R' D2 U F' D U' B2 F R2 L' B R2 F' U2 D B' F'
11.	33.66	U2 R' D' U2 B U L B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' R' L' B2 D' F L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D'
12.	30.73	L2 F' D U B2 L' F' D' U' F R' U R F' R2 L' D U F D L2 R2 B R' F'

Comments -- Dang! stuck at a 30.xx time block. Any suggestions?

Check out my youtube channel -- http://www.youtube.com/user/MrIndianTeen?feature=mhum


----------



## Godmil (Feb 17, 2011)

ROUND 42

Average: 30.07

1. 33.48 
2. 26.80
3. 28.12
4. 43.82 (three 3-move insertions in the f2l, then accidentally needed two OLL's, then my hand slipped half way through a G-Perm)
5. 28.82
6. 26.14
7. 31.46
8. 26.57
9. 27.15
10. 27.54
11. 52.48
12. 26.96

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!
52 Seconds! I messed up so many times I practically solved the whole cube twice.
AGH I soo thought I had it in the bag. Oh well, another 3 weeks and I'm sure I'll graduate.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 17, 2011)

Event: *2H*.
Average: 20.55
Standard Deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 17.52
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	21.94	
2.	18.55	
3.	(17.52)	
4.	19.66	
5.	21.76	
6.	(DNF)	
7.	19.86	
8.	21.96	
9.	20.20	
10.	19.11
11.	20.57
12.	21.85

Surprisingly not sub-20


----------



## Dan456 (Feb 18, 2011)

Average-32.13

1. 34.90
2. 33.60
3. 36.35
4. 30.42
5. 29.30
6. 28.36
7. 34.42
8. 30.57
9. 35.46
10. (39.00)
11. 27.92
12. (27.15)


----------



## Selkie (Feb 18, 2011)

*Round 42*

Statistics for 02-18-2011 13:43:46

*Average: 38.91*
Standard Deviation: 3.37
Best Time: 30.94
Worst Time: 49.22
Individual Times:
1.	36.86	
2.	(30.94) 
3.	40.45	
4.	45.51	
5.	32.98	
6.	36.04	
7.	40.04	
8.	(49.22) 
9.	35.57	
10.	41.03	
11.	36.99	
12.	43.59


Disappointing, even though last week had some lucky solves for me I had hoped to improve this week but 0.07 seconds down on my average. Hopefully next week will see a better week - working on my F2L Lookahead.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 20, 2011)

*Average: 36.11*

1. 35.12 
2. 33.42 
3. 32.13 
4. (42.77) 
5. 35.56 
6. (28.76) 
7. 38.59 
8. 39.22 
9. 37.99 
10. 36.18 
11. 35.45 
12. 37.40


----------



## Tbone_tbl (Feb 20, 2011)

Round 42

Average: 28.68
10/12: 28.66

1. 30.77
2. 23.90*
3. 29.00
4. 30.66
5. 26.66
6. 27.40
7. 28.84
8. 24.39
9. 27.22
10. 32.75
11. 33.70*
12. 28.88


----------



## Sean Y (Feb 20, 2011)

Round 42:

*Average: 00:30.39
* 
1: 00:29.11
2:  00:25.63
3: 00:30.57
4: 00:28.46
5: 00:28.17
6: 00:30.45
7: 00:35.55
8: 00:34.25
9: 00:27.96
10: 00:32.79
11: 00:37.38
12: 00:26.59

wow im happy with that my first go at trying this and i get a pb by 2 secs and a pb average of 6 secs


----------



## baseball-chicago (Feb 20, 2011)

*36.40*
1. R B2 R2 B' L' F' R' B2 R U2 L' D L' U F D2 U R F' D2 L' F2 L' B2 L- 39.13
2. D2 F B2 U2 R' U2 B2 D' R F R U F2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' U' R U D' B'-36.07
3. L2 D2 L2 F2 R U' D' R B D' L D' L2 U F2 L' U2 B2 U R2 U' R' B F R'-38.00
4. L' U B R F L R2 B' U2 L D F L2 R2 U R2 F' U R F2 D' U2 R2 L2 U'-36.73 
5. L' B F U F' D2 F L2 R B D2 L2 B' D2 U' R2 F2 U L' D2 B2 L2 D' R' U- 45.03
6. U L B' U2 D L' F B' D U L' B R' D F' R B D F D L' U D F' B'-36.49 
7. R' L B2 U2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 L U2 B' U' R2 F' L U' L' D F R2 D L R' U-39.76
8. L U' F U F D' B2 U2 D B F D U F' B2 R' D F2 L' F' B R' U F B'- 36.05
9. L R2 F U D' L' B' L2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 F' B' D2 R L2 U2 L' F2 R2 B' U B' -33.47
10. U2 F2 L' R2 U2 L' R2 B' R' D2 U F' D U' B2 F R2 L' B R2 F' U2 D B' F'- 36.03
11. U2 R' D' U2 B U L B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' R' L' B2 D' F L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D'-32.28 
12. L2 F' D U B2 L' F' D' U' F R' U R F' R2 L' D U F D L2 R2 B R' F'- 31.31


----------



## EricReese (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 42
Average: 43.83 

1. 41.98 
2. 41.92 
3. (36.89[H OLL (terible for OH) into PLL skip ]) 
4. 41.76 
5. (49.80) 
6. 49.34 
7. 43.88 
8. 44.87 
9. 46.82 
10. 42.66 
11. 43.46 
12. 41.56 


Was doing solves before this thread. I started out great but my hand like was dying near the end so bad times on easy scrambles . I should practice more...I never practice lol


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 42
Average: 30.10


1. 34.18
2. 33.73
3. 33.10
4. 29.49
5. 26.23
6. 27.07
7. 25.32
8. 31.86
9. 29.04
10. 29.89
11. 26.49
12. 34.89


New PB Average of 12 in here: 28.61



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Feb 20, 2011 7:40:02 PM - 10:56:47 PM

Mean: 31.90
Standard deviation: 4.06
Best Time: 22.58
Worst Time: 45.53

Best average of 5: 27.44
90-94 - 26.23 27.07 (25.32) (31.86) 29.04

Best average of 12: 28.61
88-99 - 33.10 29.49 26.23 27.07 (25.32) 31.86 29.04 29.89 26.49 (34.89) 27.19 25.77

1. 30.44 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B F2 D U2 B2 R D2 U2 L' U'
2. 32.25 F2 U L2 B2 D L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 B U2 B L U2 R2 F2 D L' F
3. 27.30 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U R D2 L D U' R B' D2 U' F' L
4. 32.17 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 B L' U R' B' L F2 U' F2 L2 U
5. 35.16 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L' D' R2 L F' D2 F2 L' D' R
6. 31.75 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R' L U' F2 L2 U' B U' R2 F'
7. 32.21 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U B2 U R U L2 F' D2 U B U2 L' U2
8. 22.58 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 R' U L' U' L2 U' F' L' D U'
9. 36.12 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L B' R D' B' R2 U2 F' R' D2
10. 37.37 L2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R U F' L' D L2 U B' R F
11. 31.22 U L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U' L' B R2 F2 R' B' R' B2 D' B'
12. 25.11 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U B L' B' F' D' R2 D2 F R
13. 30.86 R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 D U R2 F' R2 U' R2 L D' B2 R D F U'
14. 32.61 D R2 D' R2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U B U F R L2 D' R' L' B' R' B' U2
15. 25.23 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D U F2 D2 R2 F2 L' F U' R2 D F U L' F' L
16. 30.38 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U' R' B2 D B' U2 R F2 D' F L U'
17. 32.06 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 B' F' D' R F' D' B L' F'
18. 27.87 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 B U2 R' B L' F' D2 F' R'
19. 36.48 F2 D' U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U L U' L2 B F' D' R' U' R U
20. 33.77 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' F U R B L D' U B' D2 R' F2
21. 35.75 F2 D F2 D B2 D L2 U B2 R2 U' F D' U R' U B D2 U' F2 R
22. 32.03 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B U' L B2 U B2 D2 F2 L D' U2
23. 34.16 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U L F2 R' D B U' L U2 F2 R' F
24. 23.78 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B' R F2 U2 F' L D' B' U F L2
25. 29.15 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' F L U L2 U L B' L2 F'
26. 35.81 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' F R' F' U B' L' B R L2 F'
27. 37.49 U' R2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 B2 U' L B2 R' F2 D L2 B' U L' F2
28. 34.93 U' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 L' D F' R' B' U2 R2 D2 L' F2 U
29. 35.77 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 B' R' U2 B2 L' D2 B U L2 U
30. 32.95 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U L2 D' F' D' B' L B' U' R F2 D2 F2
31. 30.15 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 U R F2 D F' D2 L2 D' R2 L F' L2
32. 36.99 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U L' B2 R2 D2 U R' D' B D' L2
33. 30.73 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L B2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L B
34. 28.04 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F R' D F U2 L B R' F
35. 32.68 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 D' U' L' D' U2 F' R' D B' L F2
36. 31.03 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L F' D B F2 L' D' R' D2 L'
37. 33.07 L2 U R2 L2 D B2 D U R2 L2 B2 R F2 D' R2 L F' R B2 D' B' F
38. 32.86 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U' F U' F2 U' B2 U R' D B' D U'
39. 32.29 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' R' B2 D' R2 L' U' R2 D2 F' L'
40. 27.87 U L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B R2 L' B2 F2 U' R F D L' U'
41. 29.30 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 U' F R D2 R F D U2 F' U' L'
42. 33.88 U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 R B' R L2 D R U B' F
43. 31.98 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 D2 U' R2 U B L2 B' D' U L' B2 D F R D2
44. 29.01 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 D U2 L D' R' D' F' D L' B2 U' R2 D'
45. 29.64 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U F2 U F' U2 R' B D2 U2 R D L'
46. 38.06 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 D U2 F U2 B' R' F' L2 U' F D2 B2
47. 25.10 R2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 F R2 F' U2 R' L B' R F2 U
48. 34.23 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' U' F L' U2 L2 D' R D' F' D L'
49. 31.42 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F U2 L' B' D B F2 R D2 F U2
50. 37.41 R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 R' U L B F2 L' F2 L' U2
51. 34.20 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' L F' D2 F2 D B' D2 R2 F' U2
52. 31.75 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L' B2 F' R L' B R' D' R' D
53. 30.33 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U F' L B U F2 U2 F' U2 B U
54. 37.04 R2 L2 B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D F B2 U' R2 D L2 D' L' D' U2
55. 30.00 U R2 L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U F' U2 B' R' B' D U R D' L2
56. 29.57 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 B' U L' F R' B2 F L B' R'
57. 30.94 R2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D R' F2 L D L2 U F' R' D' L' U'
58. 23.38 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 R' F' D2 B U' R2 D' R U' R2 U2
59. 27.78 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F D U2 F' R B' R L2 F' U2
60. 27.75 U B2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 U F L U2 L' B U' L2 F R' U2
61. 30.23 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' R' B' R2 F D' U B2 F' D' R' U2
62. 32.53 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 F L D' F2 D' R U B' D' L2 D2
63. 33.09 D2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F' R D' U2 R' D2 F' L2 U F
64. 45.53 D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D U R2 B' U F2 U F D' R' U B' L U
65. 39.24 R2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L B2 F' L2 B' L' F2 U B2 L'
66. 35.78 R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R' B' L2 U2 L2 U L' D L' F2 U
67. 31.92 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 R' D2 U L2 B' D2 B' U' F2 R'
68. 25.60 R2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 B' L2 F2 D' F R2 B2 R' B' D2 U2
69. 41.68 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U' L U2 B D U' F U' F2 R
70. 34.46 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D L2 F L B2 L' U' R B' L' D2 L'
71. 37.21 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 F D2 R' L D B F' U R' F
72. 32.91 L2 U B2 D F2 U B2 D2 B2 D' B2 L' B L2 F' L D' B' R' L' D
73. 28.61 D L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R U' B R' U L F' D2 L' B2
74. 36.01 R2 D2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U' L' B2 U F R U2 F D U' B U
75. 31.78 D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U R2 L2 U R' D2 B' R F' U2 L' D' R2 F'
76. 28.89 L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L' D2 B' U2 L' B2 U R D U'
77. 34.64 B2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L F' D B F D L U R U'
78. 28.74 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D U B2 R2 D R2 F' U B2 L D F R D' U2 L U'
79. 28.82 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 B' F2 L F' D U' L F R' D U2
80. 35.15 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B L' U' F' U2 R D' L2 F D U'
81. 30.97 B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R F' D2 B2 R' D2 B' R' U B'
82. 33.46 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U F' D2 U B L2 B2 F' L' F'
83. 35.30 B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U L B R' L2 D F' U' L' F U R2
84. 34.82 B2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 U B2 R U' B U2 R' B U F2 L' U'
85. 36.35 U L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 B F' U' F' R' L' D' R U L' D2
86. 34.18 
87. 33.73 
88. 33.10 Race Scrambles
89. 29.49 
90. 26.23 
91. 27.07 
92. 25.32 
93. 31.86 
94. 29.04 
95. 29.89 
96. 26.49 
97. 34.89 
98. 27.19 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D B' L F2 L U2 R2 U B' R' F' D'
99. 25.77 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 L2 U B2 D2 U' B R' D U R' U' R2 D2 R2 D
100. 39.04 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D L' U R' U B2 D F' U' R2 L



Yesterday I got a PB Average of 3: 23.90


----------



## notluK (Feb 21, 2011)

*Round 42*

*Average: 29.15*

1. 28.50
2. 26.11
3. 26.43
4. 33.38
5. 28.00
6. 26.49
7. 35.22
8. 34.48
9. 28.46 
10. 32.85
11. 26.72
12. 23.22

Time-wise a step back from last week, though I honestly think I solved better this week. No 00:40+ times for the first time, a great improvement. If I hadn't slacked so much during my middle solves it could have been a much more pleasing time.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 21, 2011)

*Round 42 stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 33.25
worst time: 57.86

current avg5: 37.61 (σ = 1.23)
best avg5: 37.61 (σ = 1.23)

current avg12: 42.17 (σ = 4.40)
best avg12: 42.17 (σ = 4.40)
45.60, 57.86, 38.14, 45.04, 46.90, 49.93, 43.58, 33.25, 39.68, 38.49, 38.48, 35.88*


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 22, 2011)

*Round Forty-Two Results*

*Round Forty-Two​*








Three graduates this week! Congratulations to Xishem, Ordos_Koala, ivanradanov!

Graduates Graph


Spoiler









Graph


Spoiler









OH Graph


Spoiler











RopedBBQ said:


> WOOT I GRADUATED.



Get a sub-30 average three straight rounds to graduate.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 22, 2011)

*Round Forty-Three​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, February 28th​

*Scrambles*
1. R B F2 L' R2 D2 R' L' F' R2 L U2 D' L B2 U' R B F D2 U B' F2 L2 R'
2. L U2 L2 F2 U2 D' B2 R U' R F D F B R' L F D F2 R2 U2 F D' B D2
3. L' B F U' R U' L R' D U F2 B2 D2 B2 R L' D L F2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' U'
4. D' L' U R' L2 F' D R' D' L2 R' U2 B' D R2 F' D2 F2 D R2 U2 D2 L F' R'
5. R' U' L B' F L R F D2 U L' F2 B U2 D' B2 F U2 R' D' L2 F R2 D2 R'
6. U2 L D' B2 R B' D' U R L2 D2 F2 D2 L U F2 B D F2 D B' F2 U' B' D2
7. B' D L2 R' F B2 R2 D' U L2 B F L F B' L B U' R' U' L2 R' F2 D R2 
8. D B2 D' R D U R2 B2 R2 B' F R2 D B' F D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 R' B F'
9. F' R F2 B2 D2 B L' D2 U2 L' F2 B' L2 D2 F' D' L2 B D' R U2 D2 R F R' 
10. D2 R D2 U R' L D' L R' U B2 D' B U' L' U D' B' R2 F' R2 L' B' L2 F' 
11. R2 D' F2 R2 L2 D U' B2 F' D' R2 U2 F R L' U' D' L' R U' R2 L' B' F R
12. R U B2 R2 U L' F2 U2 L2 U2 F B U' L R F B2 L' U' R2 F D' U' L D'


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 22, 2011)

*Round 43*

Average = 30.18

1. 27.67
2. 30.79
3. 27.94
4. 35.91
5. 29.11
(6. 26.41)
7. 37.01
8. 29.37
(9. 42.50)
10. 28.65
11. 28.38
12. 26.99


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2011)

Event: *2h*
Average: 19.94
Standard Deviation: 1.75
Best Time: 15.68
Worst Time: 23.94
1.	22.59	
2.	*(23.94)* 
3.	20.06	
4.	19.19	
5.	17.07	
6.	18.68	
7.	21.64	
8.	18.54
9.	22.03	
10.	17.53	
11.	*(15.68)* 
12.	22.03

Too fast for the graph 


Event: *OH*
Average: 42.22
Standard Deviation: 3.87
Best Time: 33.42
Worst Time: 48.17
1.	42.29	
2.	46.88
3.	40.79	
4.	41.51	
5.	45.54	
6.	38.91	
7.	38.78	
8.	46.38	
9.	*(33.42)*
10.	47.55
11.	*(48.17)	*
12.	33.53

Not a very good OH average


----------



## u2berggeist (Feb 22, 2011)

*[4]Average=28.50[/4]*
1. 30.26
2. 31.54
3. 31.32
4. 27.47
5. 22.74
6. 28.40
7. 25.13
8. 28.38
9. 27.76
10. 28.37
11. 33.87
12. 26.81


----------



## Sean Y (Feb 23, 2011)

Round 43

*Average: 00:28.39*

1:	00:32.28
2:	00:28.45
3:	00:31.54
4:	00:27.55
5:	00:27.69
6:	00:26.34
7:	00:26.78
8:	00:28.50
9:	00:32.05
10:	00:28.11
11:	00:16.07
12:	00:26.92

Wow im so happy with how these are going... brock 2 huge barriers for me today sub 30.00 average  and sub 20 single, was lucky but 16 secs


----------



## irontwig (Feb 23, 2011)

lolfmc: 34, 33, 34, 35, 38, 36, 33, 36, (39), 34, 32, (30) = 34.5 
Safety solve practice, so way less than 1h per scramble (I'm not that crazy)

Solutions:


Spoiler



1.) R B F2 L' R2 D2 R' L' F' R2 L U2 D' L B2 U' R B F D2 U B' F2 L2 R'

R2 D R' D' B
F' D' B D' B'
L D' L D
U' F U F' L
F D F' D'
F' L' D R D' L D R' F D' F2 (34)


2.) L U2 L2 F2 U2 D' B2 R U' R F D F B R' L F D F2 R2 U2 F D' B D2

L' R2 U' B R2
F2 L U' L' B L2 B' L
F2 U2 F2 U F U' L F' L'
R' U' F2 D' F U F' D F2 R U (33)


3.) L' B F U' R U' L R' D U F2 B2 D2 B2 R L' D L F2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' U'

D2 B2 F2 R2 F'
R D' B D2 B2
R' B R' B'
D R' 
D' R' U' R D2 R' U R2
D F D F' D R F' R' F B2 (34)


4.) D' L' U R' L2 F' D R' D' L2 R' U2 B' D R2 F' D2 F2 D R2 U2 D2 L F' R'

L D R L' F' L F L R' D' [Edge comm]
F' U' B2
R' D U' B D2 B' U D' R [Edge comm]
F U2
D2 R
D' U' B2 U D' R' [Edge comm]
D2 B2 D (35)

29 STM though.


5.) R' U' L B' F L R F D2 U L' F2 B U2 D' B2 F U2 R' D' L2 F R2 D2 R'

R2 U2 B D2 B' L' D
U F2 R U2 F2 U' F' U' R U
B' R' B R2
U2 R U' B2 L' D R' D' R D' L B2 [G-perm]
F R F' R2 U' (38)


6.) U2 L D' B2 R B' D' U R L2 D2 F2 D2 L U F2 B D

R B R2 U' B
L' U' L F2 U2 F2
R' U R2 U2 R'
F' U F U2 F'
U F U2 B U' F' U B' U B U' F U B' U2 [V-perm] (36)


7.) B' D L2 R' F B2 R2 D' U L2 B F L F B' L B U' R' U' L2 R' F2 D R2 

F2 L F2 D' U R' U2 R2 U2 R D2
U'
L2 U B L B2
F' L B'
L2 F' L B2 L' F L B2 [Corner comm]
D' B' D B F (33)


8.) D B2 D' R D U R2 B2 R2 B' F R2 D B' F D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 R' B F'

L F' U L' F D
B L2 B2 U2 L U' L U L'
U2 F U' F'
U B' R
L2 B R B' L2 B R2 [Corner comm]
U' R' U R B U B' (36)


9.) F' R F2 B2 D2 B L' D2 U2 L' F2 B' L2 D2 F' D' L2 B D' R U2 D2 R F R' 

L F' U' D F2 D' F' L'
R D2 R' B D2 B'
L D2 L2 F L F'
D' R D' R'
L D B D' B' 
L D' F B' L2 F' B D' L2 D' (39)

Omg cfop, wtf?


10.) D2 R D2 U R' L D' L R' U B2 D' B U' L' U D' B' R2 F' R2 L' B' L2 F' 

D' F2 B2 R2 B'
R' B2 D2 L R2 U' R B' R'
L U' L' U2 B' U2 B
U' L U
B' D2 B L' U2 L B' D2 B L' (34)

Completely linear, could've been better if I had gotten three instead of two corners left.


11.) R2 D' F2 R2 L2 D U' B2 F' D' R2 U2 F R L' U' D' L' R U' R2 L' B' F R

D' R D 
B2 D R'
B' L' B
F R' F D'
B2 L B L' B R
L D L' S' L D' L' S
D R2 F (32)

30 in stm.


12.) R U B2 R2 U L' F2 U2 L2 U2 F B U' L R F B2 L' U' R2 F D' U' L D'

B2 R' D 
U L' U' R2 U L U' [Corner comm]
L' F' D' L2 D2
F2 D' F' R' D2
B' D B' R F R' B2 R D' F' (30)


----------



## EricReese (Feb 23, 2011)

irontwig said:


> lolfmc: 34, 33, 34, 35, 38, 36, 33, 36, (39), 34, 32, (30) = 34.5
> Safety solve practice, so way less than 1h per scramble (I'm not that crazy)
> 
> Solutions:
> ...


 
LOLevent.

Post reserved for my OH times.


----------



## Tbone_tbl (Feb 23, 2011)

Round 43
average 27.25

1. 33.93
2. 32.92
3. 34.06*
4. 24.32
5. 27.46
6. 24.92
7. 25.70
8. 24.42
9. 21.91
10. 28.71
11. 28.20
12. 20.44*

Personal best avg. of 5, 24.74, and avg. of 10, 26.01.


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 23, 2011)

*Round 43*
Event: OH
Cube: DaYan LingYun
*Average: 34.19*

Times:
35.36, 34.78, 33.75, 32.50, 35.65, 32.71, (39.90), 31.27, (26.94), 32.53, 37.34, 36.00

Nice single, I will try to do this more often


----------



## earthworm22 (Feb 24, 2011)

* Round 43

Avg = 30.0 {29.995} *

1. {34.75}
2. 32.53
3. 30.57
4. 32.76
5. 31.32
6. 30.14
7. 32.56
8. 26.63
9. {25.79}
10. 27.79
11. 27.75
12. 27.90

I guess I have to round that 29.995 avg up to 30 . . . Oh well, I'm really happy about this average anyway. Maybe next week . . .


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 24, 2011)

20.78, 17.13, 21.93, 17.86, 18.77, 20.15, 34.30, 16.61, 17.75, 21.69, 17.83, 21.91+ = 19.58 avg12

Just competed for fun, I'm an alumni.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Feb 24, 2011)

Round 43
Event -- 2 handed 
Average 10 of 12 -- 28.87
Standard Deviation: 2.86
Best Time: 25.63
Worst Time: 34.88
Individual Times:
1.	25.96	
2.	25.79	
3.	25.77	
4.	31.03	
5.	30.66	
6.	30.48	
7.	30.75	
8.	30.63	
9.	30.73	
10.	26.88	
11.	25.63	
12.	34.88	

FINALLY A SUB - 30 AVERAGE!!! subscribe to my youtube channel -- http://www.youtube.com/user/MrIndianTeen?feature=mhum


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 24, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> subscribe to my youtube channel -- http://www.youtube.com/user/MrIndianTeen?feature=mhum


 No. Why should we?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Feb 24, 2011)

*SUBSCRIBE*



RyanReese09 said:


> No. Why should we?


 
because that would make me happy!


----------



## wontolla (Feb 24, 2011)

Round 43
Mean: 31.51

Standard deviation: 4.08
Best Time: 24.86
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 12: 31.51
1-12 - (DNF) 29.76 27.61 32.09 32.53 26.38 (24.86) 29.66 30.12 33.05 40.83 33.02

DNF: I tried to pull off a new E-PLL I'm learning...it was a mess, it was horrible.
anyway, getting better at look-ahead!


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 25, 2011)

*Average of 12: 29.71*
1. 27.41 
2. (34.30) 
3. 25.71 
4. 31.83 
5. 32.87 
6. 27.53 
7. 28.82 
8. 33.60 
9. (21.90) *My new PB!!!!*
10. 30.54 
11. 31.11 
12. 27.71
Much improved from last week, with new PB single, avg 5 and avg 12 times!!!


----------



## Twoflower (Feb 25, 2011)

*Round 43

Avg.: 27.50*

23.80, 28.31, 32.98, 58.49, 30.22, 23.14, 26.63, 22.11, 26.59, 27.45, 25.88, 29.95


----------



## notluK (Feb 25, 2011)

*Round 43*

*Average: 27.81*

1. 27.14
2. 26.08
3. 33.13
4. 24.86
5. 26.34
6. 28.34
7. 30.54
8. 29.57
9. 24.58
10. 28.29
11. 29.21
12. 25.61

If you told me a few weeks ago that I would have an Ao12 in which my worst time was 33.xx I'd never believe you.
The next step is to get sub-30 as Color Neutral.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 26, 2011)

Round 43

*Average 38.40*

Slower yet again, 2nd week running  All my great work on slowing down and looking ahead went out the window as I raced to try and get decent times, go figure :fp

39.88, 37.61, 37.60, 37.98, 44.80, 39.54, (31.37), 34.80, (46.63), 35.90, 32.93, 43.00

number of times: 12/12
best time: 31.37
worst time: 46.63

current avg5: 37.90 (σ = 3.63)
best avg5: 34.55 (σ = 1.23)

current avg12: 38.40 (σ = 3.41)
best avg12: 38.40 (σ = 3.41)

session avg: 38.40 (σ = 3.41)
session mean: 38.50


----------



## baseball-chicago (Feb 26, 2011)

*36.00*


1. 38.17
2. 31.23
3. 40.89
4. 38.95
5. 39.89
6. 36.75
7. 33.84
8. 26.63
9. 36.22
10.36.54
11.35.11
12.33.26


----------



## mathlete (Feb 27, 2011)

*28.55*

27.36
29.16
25.23
26.70
31.38
25.11
29.33
29.10
(34.80)
31.12
(20.39)
31.06


----------



## jeffreymenke (Feb 27, 2011)

*Round 43*

Average = 35.67

1. 31.38
2. 35.84
3. 41.66
4. 34.12
5. 35.64
6. 38.88
7. 35.06
8. 29.10
9. (53.59)
10. 34.32
11. (27.78)
12. 40.70


----------



## EricReese (Feb 27, 2011)

actually did some practice this week. 

Average of 12: 39.73
1. 35.07 
2. 41.82 
3. 42.72 
4. 39.86 
5. 41.21 
6. 35.67 
7. 44.37 
8. 35.73 
9. 42.18 
10. 38.72 
11. (34.09) 
12. (45.45)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 28, 2011)

*Round Forty-Three
Average:29.95*

1. 29:21
2. 33.69
3. 30.18
4. 29.56
5. 46.35
6. 27.02
7. 27.79
8. 28.80
9. 31.45
10. 31.34
11. 28.75
12. 28.81

My first sub-30 Average of 12 in this thread! 

Fri AO100: 32.24 with 37 sub 30 times
Sat AO100: 32.17 with 28 sub 30 times
Sun AO100: 32.07 with 39 sub 30 times


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Feb 27, 2011 5:41:59 PM - 10:31:51 PM

Mean: 32.07
Standard deviation: 4.65
Best Time: 21.40
Worst Time: 46.69

Best average of 5: 27.20
63-67 - (33.15) 28.65 (21.40) 27.39 25.57

Best average of 12: 29.27
64-75 - 28.65 (21.40) 27.39 25.57 30.91 32.30 27.96 29.32 29.13 (46.69) 30.92 30.63

1. 40.43 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' L F U2 B F' D' U B' R2 L'
2. 33.53 D' L2 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D R2 U R' U B F' D R U2 F R' U'
3. 34.24 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L' B2 U R U2 F' R' B' F L2 U'
4. 27.81 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' D U' L' D B2 F' U2
5. 37.77 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 B' F' L2 D' L B2 U2 R' F' L' U
6. 28.12 L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L' D L2 U2 R B L2 F U' F2 R
7. 30.71 U B2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' B2 R2 F U' L D' B L' F' U2
8. 42.23 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U R2 B2 D F' R B D' B2 L' U2 L2 D B
9. 34.94 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L B' U2 B' D U B2 R' D L' U'
10. 36.57 U' B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U R' U2 L' D2 B' F2 L' D2 B'
11. 30.15 D' R2 B2 D' U' R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 R' D2 R B U2 F D B U
12. 30.02 U R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 L2 U R B' L' U' B R2 U L' F' R D2
13. 37.57 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U' F2 U' R B2 D B R L' U F D' R' D'
14. 31.83 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R L' D B' R2 L F' U' F' R U2
15. 30.69 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 R U' L' U2 R' B2 F' D
16. 38.14 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 U2 F2 R' F' D B2 R2 F' R U B D2 U'
17. 32.86 D2 R2 D B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' F U' B2 R2 L F2 D' U2 F2 D2
18. 27.73 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 R F D U' R' B2 U R' F'
19. 30.62 R2 D F2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B F R' B L F2 D' R2 B L' D2
20. 34.76 R2 L2 D L2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L' U' F D' U' L U2 F R' D'
21. 38.67 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' R D2 F' R' F2 L2 D2 U2 L2
22. 36.20 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 D' L' D' B L D2 R B U2 F L' U'
23. 34.31 U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 R' L' D' F' R' D' F' L2 F2 D2 U'
24. 27.20 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B D' L D2 B' U B D2 B F' U'
25. 31.21 L2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 U' L' B D' B R2 U' B U
26. 32.92 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 R L F L' D L2 U R' D L
27. 35.80 B2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D U L' F U R' B' D' B R' D2 F'
28. 38.18 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F' R L2 F D2 R2 B' L2 F2 D U
29. 42.67 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D R' B' D2 L U' R F D' L' U2
30. 37.19 R2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R U' B' L2 D2 B' L2 U L2 U'
31. 29.58 D' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' L F2 D' R B U' L F L' D'
32. 34.20 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 D' L' F R2 B2 R B R2 D' R2 B2 D
33. 28.74 B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 L D2 F' R U R' B D F' L' U
34. 28.80 F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D U2 B2 D2 B' U' R2 F' L D' F' U2 L B2 D2
35. 39.88 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D U' L' D B F2 U L2 F D' R2 B2 L'
36. 32.34 D B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 F' R' B2 F R' U' R' B' U2
37. 30.59 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F R L2 F2 D R L D B' L2 U'
38. 36.30 U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 L F R' L2 F' R' B R' D' F2
39. 33.09 U B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 F' D' R U L B2 D U R2 B L2 U'
40. 30.84 D' F2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L D2 L B' U' R L' F2 L2 B U'
41. 29.57 U2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' R2 D2 R D' U2 L B' F' D R2 U2 B U2
42. 44.06 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 B' U' L' F R D2 L2 F' L2 U' L2
43. 27.83 B2 D' R2 L2 D U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B R U' F2 L D R2 L2 D2 B2
44. 29.29 B2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B R' D' F' L2 U L2 B' D' F U
45. 27.98 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D U L2 D' L U' R B F R' F' L F2 D' U
46. 32.20 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U' R2 D' L2 B U R' D L' D L2 B U L2 U2
47. 33.26 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L' U2 F2 L2 F D R B L' B
48. 29.21 
49. 33.69 This week scrambles
50. 30.18 
51. 29.56 
52. 46.35 
53. 27.02 
54. 27.79 
55. 28.80 
56. 31.45 
57. 31.34 
58. 28.75 
59. 28.81 
60. 28.01 U' B2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B U B L' B R U R' B' F D2
61. 31.70 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F R B' D' U2 F' L F' R' F U'
62. 31.71 D L2 U F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 B L D B' R F' D2 B D L' U'
63. 33.15 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' U R' F R U' R F' D' U F D'
64. 28.65 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F L' U2 L' B' R2 L U2 B2 D2
65. 21.40 R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D B R' D L' F2 U B2 L B F' U'
66. 27.39 R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D L2 F2 U2 R' U L U F' R2 B D2 U' R' U
67. 25.57 D' L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R D B' L' B F' L D2 U' B U2
68. 30.91 F2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 D L U L B D' R F2 D B' F'
69. 32.30 L2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B L B2 D R D2 F D2 L B2 D U2
70. 27.96 U' F2 D R2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L' B U B U' F L U' R2 D L'
71. 29.32 U' F2 D B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 D2 R2 F U L U2 F' R2 D' B R' D' U'
72. 29.13 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 F' R U2 F' L' D F2 D U2 L'
73. 46.69 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U L2 F2 D B2 R2 B' D F' L U B2 R' U2 R' L
74. 30.92 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D U2 F2 U' R2 F D B2 L' F' R2 L2 F2 R B R2
75. 30.63 R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U F' D R2 L' B D' R' D' R
76. 29.14 L2 U' R2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R' D' B' L U R' D L2 B' U L2
77. 35.06 L2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B D2 L' F U2 R' F D F' L2 U'
78. 27.55 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' F2 U' F D' R L F U B' U' R2 D' U
79. 29.31 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D' U' L2 F R' D B2 D2
80. 26.59 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 R' D U B' L' D2 R2 L D L' U'
81. 31.33 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D F2 U2 L U' R' U' R D L F' D L'
82. 28.82 R2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U B' U' F2 D' L D' U2 B R2 U L
83. 30.65 D' F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' R U2 F D' U L2 D2 B U
84. 32.43 U' L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U' L U2 F R' F2 U2 L2 U B' R2 D2
85. 29.54 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R F' D B' R' D2 F U B2 D
86. 25.57 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 F D B R D' B L F2 R U2
87. 38.13 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U F L' D R D F U B2 D B'
88. 27.46 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D' R B L2 D L' F R U' R2 D2 U
89. 34.52 D R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' R2 D L F2 L' F R2 U L U'
90. 27.90 U L2 D R2 U F2 L2 U L2 D2 L B D2 L' U2 R U B R2 B' D2
91. 28.88 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U B' R' L' U' L2 B L' F2 D' L2
92. 27.77 F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 U' B' U' B2 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 R'
93. 27.15 U L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U L' F U L2 D' R U L2 F2
94. 36.15 R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R' B R B' U F' D' B' L F U'
95. 36.41 D R2 D' U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 F L2 B' R B' U' B' F2 U' L2 U'
96. 39.06 U R2 U L2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L F2 U2 F2 R' F' D' L2 B' D'
97. 28.39 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R' B F' U L' D L' B U2 F U'
98. 35.51 F2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' L U' F' L2 U B' L D F' L' F
99. 26.16 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L U B2 D B F U' F L' D2 U'
100. 36.32 F2 U' F2 D U F2 L2 U' R2 U B' L' D B' U L2 U' B U2 L' U


----------



## EricReese (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats Brian!


----------



## bobkruijer (Feb 28, 2011)

Round 43:
*Average 29.55*

Rubik's cube
28-feb-2011 20:17:45 - 20:33:19

Mean: 29.69
Standard deviation: 4.80
Best Time: 22.04
Worst Time: 38.73

Best average of 5: 27.42
8-12 - 28.49 (38.73) 28.03 25.73 (24.82)

Best average of 12: 29.55
1-12 - 31.70 27.81 33.12 29.48 28.24 (22.04) 38.10 28.49 (38.73) 28.03 25.73 24.82

1. 31.70 R B F2 L' R2 D2 R' L' F' R2 L U2 D' L B2 U' R B F D2 U B' F2 L2 R'
2. 27.81 L U2 L2 F2 U2 D' B2 R U' R F D F B R' L F D F2 R2 U2 F D' B D2
3. 33.12 L' B F U' R U' L R' D U F2 B2 D2 B2 R L' D L F2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' U'
4. 29.48 D' L' U R' L2 F' D R' D' L2 R' U2 B' D R2 F' D2 F2 D R2 U2 D2 L F' R'
5. 28.24 R' U' L B' F L R F D2 U L' F2 B U2 D' B2 F U2 R' D' L2 F R2 D2 R'
6. 22.04 U2 L D' B2 R B' D' U R L2 D2 F2 D2 L U F2 B D F2 D B' F2 U' B' D2
7. 38.10 B' D L2 R' F B2 R2 D' U L2 B F L F B' L B U' R' U' L2 R' F2 D R2
8. 28.49 D B2 D' R D U R2 B2 R2 B' F R2 D B' F D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 R' B F'
9. 38.73 F' R F2 B2 D2 B L' D2 U2 L' F2 B' L2 D2 F' D' L2 B D' R U2 D2 R F R'
10. 28.03 D2 R D2 U R' L D' L R' U B2 D' B U' L' U D' B' R2 F' R2 L' B' L2 F'
11. 25.73 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 D U' B2 F' D' R2 U2 F R L' U' D' L' R U' R2 L' B' F R
12. 24.82 R U B2 R2 U L' F2 U2 L2 U2 F B U' L R F B2 L' U' R2 F D' U' L D'

Very nice one! Did my PB solve and got this round in sub-30, not my first sub-30 avg of 12, but still nice to get it in this comp  Have to work on those 'near' lock-ups that cause some of my moves to go to slow -throw in some more practice this week I think hehe.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 1, 2011)

*Round Forty-Three Results*

*Round Forty-Three​*








Four graduates this week! Congratulations to antoineccantin, Tbone_tbl, Twoflower, and notluK!

Graduates Graph


Spoiler









Graph


Spoiler









OH


Spoiler









irontwig I'm not familiar with safety solves... could you please explain what you did?

Thanks Eric... it's been a long time coming! 

Sorry about that antoineccantin... you are too fast! I adjusted the graph! 

Where are Godmil and MichaelErskine?!?!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 1, 2011)

*Round Forty-Four Scrambles*

*Round Forty-Four Scrambles​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, March 7th​

*Scrambles*
1. D2 R U2 F' D' B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R L F R D' F R' U
2. U F R L' B U2 L2 D L F' B D B D' L' U' F L2 R B2 D L2 B2 R2 U
3. R F2 B' R2 U B L' D L U2 D L2 D R2 L B' U' R2 D2 L F' D L2 B2 R
4. B2 F R' D F2 B2 D2 R' B' L2 F D R2 D' F2 R L2 D2 B' D2 R' D L2 F U'
5. B2 R' B2 D2 B' R F L U' D2 R2 U' D2 F U' B' D' R' D U' R2 F B' L B' 
6. L U2 F2 L R2 F D' B' R L' B' U R D2 U B2 D L' D U B U2 F2 U2 B' 
7. L U F2 B2 U R' L B R2 U' D F2 D' B R2 U F D U2 R2 U F' R L2 F2
8. B L' R F L2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 R D' U2 F D L2 R' U L U' R2 B U2 L2
9. F2 U R2 F' D F' B2 L R2 D2 U F2 U' R2 B L2 D L D L2 D L' U R2 L
10. B' D' B D F U2 B' L2 F2 U F D' R D2 R2 F B2 U D2 B2 R2 L' D L2 B2
11. F B2 D L2 F U' R2 U' F L' D' U2 R' D2 F' R F2 R F' R F' D U B2 L'
12. U' B2 L2 F L2 F' L D' F2 R' L' F2 L U' B2 D F B2 U2 F2 B U' F2 L2 B


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 1, 2011)

*Round 44
Average = 29.52*
OH

1. 26.15
2. 32.51
3. 25.31
4. 27.98
5. 30.74
6. 27.54
7. 30.42
8. 22.09
9. 35.49
10. 29.56
11. 35.65
12. 29.52


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 1, 2011)

Round 44 ao5 36.48 ao12 39.l13
42.37, 45.66, DNF(42.31), 48.11, 36.99, DNF(54.03), 33.63, 32.59, 39.88, 36.97, 52.97, 31.66
Those were my times I think I did one scramble twice but Im not sure so I would say I dnf this round.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 2, 2011)

Round 44 -
Timer: CCT with stack mat
Cube: Dayan Lingyun
Statistics for 03-01-2011 20:17:31

Average: 34.07
Standard Deviation: 1.96
Best Time: 29.55+
Worst Time: 44.06
Individual Times:
36.44, (29.55+), 36.63, 34.96, 34.30, 33.11, 34.28, 31.21, 29.72, 33.80, 36.27, (44.06)


----------



## jeffreymenke (Mar 2, 2011)

Round 44

Average = 38.41

1. 35.14
2. 35.82
3. 42.08
4. (44.38)
5. 35.15
6. 33.18
7. 36.98
8. 44.09
9. (32.80)
10. 42.55
11. 36.97
12. 42.21


----------



## irontwig (Mar 2, 2011)

Brian Kremer said:


> *
> irontwig I'm not familiar with safety solves... could you please explain what you did?
> ​*


*

Just FMC spending about 3-20 minutes per solve thus reducing the risks for DNFs. Don't worry about it was just a bit off one-off silliness.​*


----------



## wontolla (Mar 3, 2011)

Round: 44
Mean: 33.89

Standard deviation: 4.72
Best Time: 28.56
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 12: 33.89
1-12 - 32.57 (28.56) 29.43 32.96 43.83 34.21 38.93 38.11 29.56 (DNF) 29.67 29.64

up and down, up and down...


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 3, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Mar 2, 2011 7:47:09 PM - 8:05:46 PM

Mean: 28.40
Standard deviation: 4.53
Best Time: 20.35
Worst Time: 37.05

Best average of 5: 26.01
2-6 - 26.25 (20.35) (33.71) 26.45 25.33

*Best average of 12: 28.34*
1-12 - 25.68 26.25 (20.35) 33.71 26.45 25.33 32.98 28.36 (37.05) 26.17 32.85 25.62

1. 25.68 L2 U2 L2 U R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R' D' R' L F' D' L' B' F' L2 U'
2. 26.25 D' F2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D L B F2 U2 F D2 U2 F' L U'
3. 20.35 B2 U F2 D2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 U' L U L2 B' U F' D' U F2 L U'
4. 33.71 U B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D L' D' B' F2 U' B' L' F R2 D2 U2
5. 26.45 U' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B R' U2 B' R' L D2 F L' B2 D2
6. 25.33 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F U' B' D2 L D' B' U' R2
7. 32.98 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 U R2 D' U F' D R U L U F R D' B2 R
8. 28.36 D2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R' B2 U L' F' U' B' F' L2 D2 U'
9. 37.05 B2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U R U2 B' L' F2 D F R' D2 L2 D'
10. 26.17 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 F' L D2 R2 U' F R D2 B D
11. 32.85 D B2 D2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 L U B L F2 R' B2 L2 F' R2 D'
12. 25.62 L2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D' R' D B2 R' B U B L B' R U2
Ignore scrambles
Will be doing some solves on video soon to get some feedback


----------



## earthworm22 (Mar 3, 2011)

*ROUND 44


AVG = 31.43*

12:	00:29.92
11:	00:27.81
10:	00:34.61
09:	00:30.93
08:	00:33.98
07:	00:33.00
06:	00:28.43
05:	00:32.46
04:	00:30.47
03:	00:36.61
02:	00:28.34
01:	00:32.20


A little slower than last week but still hovering around 30 . . .


----------



## notluK (Mar 3, 2011)

*Round 44*

*Event: Color-Neutral*

*Average: 31.50*

1. 25.12
2. 23.97
3. 29.31
4. 27.05
5. 41.35
6. 27.26
7. 29.55
8. 40.74
9. 38.89
10. 31.61
11. 28.29
12. 34.91

Been fooling around with other crosses for a couple weeks now, going for Color Neutrality.


----------



## Sean Y (Mar 3, 2011)

Round 44


*Average: 00:28.08*

1:	00:25.26
2:	00:32.42
3:	00:27.60
4:	00:30.39
5:	00:24.18
6:	00:31.24
7:	00:27.20
8:	00:25.71
9:	00:26.31
10:	00:29.13
11:	00:27.02
12:	00:31.00


----------



## Hexi (Mar 3, 2011)

*Round 44*

*Mean: 33.60*
Best Time: 26.46
Worst Time: 40.21


* 1. 26.46 *
2. 37.64 
3. 33.01 
4. 34.56 
* 5. 40.21 *
6. 34.10 
7. 31.01 
8. 29.39 
9. 35.36 
10. 30.54 
11. 34.92 
12. 36.01


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 3, 2011)

Event: *OH*
Average: 35.41
Standard Deviation: 5.17
Best Time: 26.63
Worst Time: 48.10
Individual Times:
1.	27.94
2.	37.77
3.	40.04	
4.	32.72	
5.	(26.63)
6.	32.54	
7.	(48.10)	
8.	28.30	
9.	40.46
10.	32.27	
11.	47.11	
12.	34.96
Yay! Sub-40!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 4, 2011)

*ROUND 44*

Cubes Solved: 12/12

Number of Pops: 0

Average 10/12: 29.49

Standard Deviation: 5.95

Best Time: 22.92

Worst Time: 47.61

Individual Times:

1.	25.86	

2.	26.89	

3.	30.59	

4.	28.97	

5.	47.61	

6.	26.51	

7.	22.92	

8.	28.93	

9.	31.37	

10.	26.62	

11.	30.96	

12.	26.61


----------



## Selkie (Mar 4, 2011)

Round 44:

At last beginning to move off this plateau.

Not great luck on the OLLs either this run. Over half were the 7 I don't know so had to 2 look them, still should be full 2LLL for next week, just hope recognition holds up.

Average 36.09

number of times: 12/12
best time: 27.69
worst time: 43.19

current avg12: 36.09 (σ = 2.23)
best avg12: 36.09 (σ = 2.23)

session avg: 36.09 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 35.98



32.31, 37.62, 38.69, 34.85, 37.50, 32.33, (43.19), (27.69), 39.01, 35.89, 36.27, 36.40

Edit: Not sure how many more 27.xx I'm going to need to do to beat the pb thats stood for 3 weeks. Must have had 20 solves in the 27's now :fp


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 7, 2011)

Round Forty-Four
Average: 29.98
1. 26.73 
2. 23.64
3. 31.88
4. 40.66
5. 34.83
6. 29.04
7. 25.06
8. 25.84
9. 29.61
10. 36.80 
11. 27.00
12. 33.10

I am getting too many bad times, but I am sub-30 again! 

Friday Average of 100: 32.63 with 29 sub 30s
Saturday Average of 100: 32.96 with 28 sub 30s
Sunday Average of 100: 31.79 with 41 sub 30s. PB non lucky single and average of 100 tonight! 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 6, 2011 9:43:07 PM - 11:42:31 PM

Mean: 31.79
Standard deviation: 5.43
Best Time: 19.42
Worst Time: 53.60

Best average of 5: 26.11
52-56 - 25.21 (24.73) 27.72 (28.61) 25.41

Best average of 12: 28.73
34-45 - 28.47 29.49 27.71 28.25 26.73 (23.64) 31.88 (40.66) 34.83 29.04

2178	Mar 6, 2011 11:41:59 PM	00:31.98 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 U R2 B2 D2 L B L2 F' U' L' U F' U' F U'
2177	Mar 6, 2011 11:39:59 PM	00:33.41 U R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 F D' R B2 U2 L D2 F'
2176	Mar 6, 2011 11:38:53 PM	00:39.14 D B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 L D R2 D F R F2 R' B
2175	Mar 6, 2011 11:38:03 PM	00:28.55 B2 U F2 D F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 R' F2 D B' U F' D2 L B L'
2174	Mar 6, 2011 11:37:04 PM	00:32.41 U B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B R U2 F' L' D' F R' U' B'
2173	Mar 6, 2011 11:35:04 PM	00:23.58 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 R U' R B R D2 B' U2 B2 R'
2172	Mar 6, 2011 11:34:11 PM	00:29.79 B2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' B D' U B U' L' D R U2 F2
2171	Mar 6, 2011 11:33:09 PM	00:39.97 D R2 F2 U F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' L F2 U R L B2 D2 B D' U2
2170	Mar 6, 2011 11:32:11 PM	00:31.55 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D F2 L B D' F' L' D2 U' R2 L F U'
2169	Mar 6, 2011 11:31:07 PM	00:40.28 L2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' F R' B U' R2 F' D' B L2 D' L'
2168	Mar 6, 2011 11:30:05 PM	00:26.71 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 L D R2 F2 R2 B U' F2 L' F2
2167	Mar 6, 2011 11:29:08 PM	00:31.25 D R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 L U2 L U B R B' R2 B D
2166	Mar 6, 2011 11:28:10 PM	00:35.85 R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D U' R D2 U L U B' R F U' L2
2165	Mar 6, 2011 11:27:02 PM	00:40.24 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U R B2 F L F2 L B F' D L'
2164	Mar 6, 2011 11:26:08 PM	00:27.42 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 L B U' B' R' U B L2 D2 L2 U'
2163	Mar 6, 2011 11:25:08 PM	00:30.52 D U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R' F' U2 L U R B F' D R D
2162	Mar 6, 2011 11:24:12 PM	00:31.55 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U' L F2 R B U' F' D B2 F R D2
2161	Mar 6, 2011 11:22:54 PM	00:29.88 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 L2 B L D B' R' D' B U2 L2 B' U2
2160	Mar 6, 2011 11:21:59 PM	00:26.31 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' B U' R D U' L2 U2 B' D' F2 U'
2159	Mar 6, 2011 11:20:46 PM	00:28.88 F2 R2 D L2 D2 U B2 L2 D' B2 R U F' U2 B' D' B' L' B L2 D2
2158	Mar 6, 2011 11:19:47 PM	00:33.87 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R' F' U' B2 R2 U F' L F R U2
2157	Mar 6, 2011 11:18:50 PM	00:28.23 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D' R2 D L' D B' L2 U2 R' B' L2 U2 L F2
2156	Mar 6, 2011 11:17:23 PM	00:48.96 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B D2 F D2 R U' F' L2 B R2
2155	Mar 6, 2011 11:16:21 PM	00:32.76 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' B' F R' D' R2 D2 B F' U' R D'
2154	Mar 6, 2011 11:15:05 PM	00:36.22 D2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U B' L2 U' F2 D2 R' F L D L U'
2153	Mar 6, 2011 11:14:15 PM	00:27.09 R2 D F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 F' U R2 B' F' L' B U L' D'
2152	Mar 6, 2011 11:13:04 PM	00:25.41 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D U' F' D2 F D' L F2 U F L2 F2
2151	Mar 6, 2011 11:12:11 PM	00:28.61 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R L2 F L' D2 R' B2 L2 F U2
2150	Mar 6, 2011 11:10:46 PM	00:27.72 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 D L U B U' F' U' L' D B L2 U'
2149	Mar 6, 2011 11:09:48 PM	00:24.73 D L2 U F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' B F' U' L' F2 R D2 B' U B2 F2
2148	Mar 6, 2011 11:09:00 PM	00:25.21 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' U L2 U' R2 U2 R F' L2 U' F L B' F' R2 U2
2147	Mar 6, 2011 11:07:55 PM	00:37.02 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 U' B2 R F D U' B' U' R' D L D B
2146	Mar 6, 2011 11:06:31 PM	00:34.32 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 U F L D2 B' R' U' F2 D2 U L2
2145	Mar 6, 2011 11:04:20 PM	00:33.10 
2144	Mar 6, 2011 11:00:31 PM	00:27.00 
2143	Mar 6, 2011 10:59:15 PM	00:36.80 This week's scrambles
2142	Mar 6, 2011 10:57:59 PM	00:29.61 
2141	Mar 6, 2011 10:55:49 PM	00:25.84 
2140	Mar 6, 2011 10:53:40 PM	00:25.06 
2139	Mar 6, 2011 10:52:20 PM	00:29.04 
2138	Mar 6, 2011 10:51:05 PM	00:34.83 
2137	Mar 6, 2011 10:49:35 PM	00:40.66 
2136	Mar 6, 2011 10:48:32 PM	00:31.88 
2135	Mar 6, 2011 10:47:32 PM	00:23.64 
2134	Mar 6, 2011 10:46:27 PM	00:26.73 
2133	Mar 6, 2011 10:45:19 PM	00:28.25 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 R F L' B' F D' F U' B D2
2132	Mar 6, 2011 10:44:30 PM	00:27.71 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L B2 U' B D' R L D2 R B
2131	Mar 6, 2011 10:43:39 PM	00:29.49 L2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U B D L' B2 R2 D R2 D' F' L
2130	Mar 6, 2011 10:42:48 PM	00:28.47 U' F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D R2 B2 D L U' F U R' D' L2 B' L2
2129	Mar 6, 2011 10:41:51 PM	00:30.39 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U2 L' B2 U' R' D2 F' L2 D' U2 F'
2128	Mar 6, 2011 10:41:01 PM	00:29.28 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 L B' U F D' L2 D2 B' F2 L D'
2127	Mar 6, 2011 10:40:10 PM	00:25.69 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R' B F2 D R U F U F2
2126	Mar 6, 2011 10:39:09 PM	00:30.59 U L2 D U2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' B' F' U' R' U2 L' B D2 F2 D
2125	Mar 6, 2011 10:37:42 PM	00:53.60 R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D U F2 R2 U L U' B U L U R U B' F' U2
2124	Mar 6, 2011 10:36:39 PM	00:33.42 U F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' R B2 L U B' U B D B D2
2123	Mar 6, 2011 10:19:02 PM	00:31.15 B2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L B' L' F' D2 R2 D2 R' D'
2122	Mar 6, 2011 10:17:51 PM	00:32.54 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D U' L2 F D R L B' U2 L' D B2 D2 U'
2121	Mar 6, 2011 10:16:49 PM	00:35.98 B2 D R2 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B' L' D F' R F' D' R2 L' U
2120	Mar 6, 2011 10:15:37 PM	00:30.95 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 R' F U B' F' L B F2 U2 L2 D'
2119	Mar 6, 2011 10:14:33 PM	00:31.25 R2 L2 D F2 L2 D U F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B D R' F' U2 R U' B2 R2
2118	Mar 6, 2011 10:13:20 PM	00:44.31 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' R D B' U2 L F R' B' D' R2 B'
2117	Mar 6, 2011 10:12:05 PM	00:29.31 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 L' U' R2 B D2 R D2
2116	Mar 6, 2011 10:10:47 PM	00:19.42 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' L' D2 B D' U2 F' R' B L' D
2115	Mar 6, 2011 10:09:23 PM	00:40.62 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L U' R B2 F' U2 B2 U L2 D
2114	Mar 6, 2011 10:08:01 PM	00:38.28 B2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 R' D B R' L B D R' L D2 U
2113	Mar 6, 2011 10:07:01 PM	00:31.70 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 U2 B U F R D' R U' L U' L2
2112	Mar 6, 2011 10:05:59 PM	00:31.97 D' L2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' U F' L' U2 F L' U2 L U'
2111	Mar 6, 2011 10:05:00 PM	00:30.25 D B2 R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F' L B U L F' L B U L U'
2110	Mar 6, 2011 10:04:04 PM	00:33.32 B2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 B2 R F L2 B U R2 F R U2 B U'
2109	Mar 6, 2011 10:01:16 PM	00:36.35 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D' B' R2 U B' R' D' B U L B L
2108	Mar 6, 2011 10:00:06 PM	00:30.01 D2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 B' F L' B' L' F' R2 U R' D'
2107	Mar 6, 2011 9:59:03 PM	00:34.39 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 L2 U B D' F' R2 U R U' B2 F' R
2106	Mar 6, 2011 9:57:46 PM	00:37.84 D2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' B R D L2 D F D L F2 L'
2105	Mar 6, 2011 9:56:53 PM	00:28.26 L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' U L' B2 U B' F' R2 L U2 F' U'
2104	Mar 6, 2011 9:55:53 PM	00:27.34 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 D B' L U' L2 B2 R D' B2 F' L
2103	Mar 6, 2011 9:54:59 PM	00:30.83 D' R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F L' B U F' L U' B' R F' U'
2102	Mar 6, 2011 9:54:00 PM	00:31.82 B2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L U' L2 U2 L U R D F' U
2101	Mar 6, 2011 9:53:01 PM	00:36.77 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R' B U L2 F U B2 L' U2 B' D'
2100	Mar 6, 2011 9:50:30 PM	00:32.29 D F2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L D' U2 F' L2 F2 U L2 D2
2099	Mar 6, 2011 9:45:13 PM	00:26.77 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 D F2 L F' D' R D' U' L F2 R F2 D'
2098	Mar 6, 2011 9:44:10 PM	00:32.28 U F2 U B2 U' F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B' U2 R' B2 L D' U R' U2 B2 U'
2097	Mar 6, 2011 9:43:07 PM	00:32.95 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U L2 U B' U R2 F L' U2 B L F R' U2
2096	Mar 6, 2011 9:30:35 PM	00:33.96 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D U2 F L F2 D' B' L2 D' F' D R'
2095	Mar 6, 2011 9:29:35 PM	00:32.17 D R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L' U R2 L D2 B' D2 U' L' F2 U'
2094	Mar 6, 2011 9:28:27 PM	00:33.81 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U R' U2 R B2 R' F U2 B R D2 U'
2093	Mar 6, 2011 9:25:47 PM	00:32.56 B2 U F2 L2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 U F' L2 U2 B' L' F' L2 D R B' U'
2092	Mar 6, 2011 9:24:45 PM	00:30.12 D F2 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 U B2 L' D' F2 R2 D U2 B' D2 B2 F' U'
2091	Mar 6, 2011 9:23:16 PM	00:38.08 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' L U2 B R2 L2 U' B' D2 L' D U
2090	Mar 6, 2011 9:22:19 PM	00:27.40 D' U' R2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R' D' L2 D' L B U F R' D'
2089	Mar 6, 2011 9:19:56 PM	00:31.10 R2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 R' D F D' U B2 R D' B2 L' U'
2088	Mar 6, 2011 9:16:41 PM	00:25.73 B2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F U' F' R D' R2 D' L' B' R2
2087	Mar 6, 2011 9:15:43 PM	00:34.72 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R' D' L' F L2 U' B D2 F2 R
2086	Mar 6, 2011 9:14:12 PM	00:47.97 R2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U F' D2 R U B' L2 B' L2 U' B D
2085	Mar 6, 2011 9:13:14 PM	00:32.08 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U R B2 L' U' R2 U2 B' D R U2
2084	Mar 6, 2011 9:12:08 PM	00:28.79 U B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 U L F' R B L U F U L D' U'
2083	Mar 6, 2011 9:10:51 PM	00:30.41 U B2 L2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' F D' R U R' D R L' B R U'
2082	Mar 6, 2011 9:09:49 PM	00:29.76 D R2 D' R2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U R' B D' R' B2 R' U F' U2 L' U'
2081	Mar 6, 2011 9:08:55 PM	00:27.17 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L U' F2 D' L2 U' F' L2 F' R' U'
2080	Mar 6, 2011 9:08:05 PM	00:25.15 D B2 U' L2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L B2 R' F2 D' F2 R D F' R U'
2079	Mar 6, 2011 9:07:02 PM	00:28.25 U F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F' D F R' B2 D' L' F' R' L U
2078	Mar 6, 2011 9:05:52 PM	00:32.62 B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D B2 F2 R' F' R B2 R L' D B2 F U'


----------



## Godmil (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 44

Average 28.31

1. 24.13 
2. 29.73 
3. 28.87 
4. 38.55 
5. 24.71
6. 30.16
7. 33.61
8. 24.24
9. 32.25
10. 25.25
11. 29.49
12. 24.83

Phew! Thought I was going to miss another week (Thanks for noticing that I was missing before Brian). I had to take a wee break before and I only had one day to do the previous round, only problem was my average dropped from ~28/29, to about 34, it was so frustrating, I couldn't bring myself to do the round, it was only 30mins ago that I forced myself to slowdown during F2L and finally started getting sub30 times again, so I just managed to squeeze this Ao12 out (while I should have been working).


----------



## radmin (Mar 8, 2011)

*Round 44 
Ave: 28.6
*

(22.98)
28.06
23.33
30.74
28.95
27.54
31.44
(33.04)
27.11
27.97
30.83
30.07

Slow turning FTW!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 8, 2011)

*Round Forty-Four Results*

*Round Forty-Four​*








No new graduates this week. 

Graph


Spoiler









Detail Graph


Spoiler









OH


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 8, 2011)

*Round Forty-Five Scrambles*

*Round Forty-Five​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, March 14th​
*Scrambles*
1. F L2 B' F' U' L' D' F' L' F D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F L2 D' L R2
2. B2 L R D' R D' B' U D' B' R F' R' L' U' R2 U2 R' L' D' F' R U R F'
3. B' D' R' D L D B2 F' D B' F R' D2 R2 F2 D L' D R2 L U2 D2 R' D F'
4. F R D2 B' R U L2 F' U' L U' R2 L' F' U R' D2 B F' L' U' B F R2 L2
5. D2 U R D L' D2 U R' B2 L' U L' R' B' R' U2 L D2 L2 R' B2 F L D2 B'
6. F' B L2 R2 B' F' U2 F2 U F R' L' U' B L2 F' R2 D2 F' D' B D' B' U L
7. U2 F2 B R' U D2 F2 L' B2 U' F' R' D' U' L F D' U2 R2 U F2 D F2 R' D2
8. F2 B2 L2 U F L' F B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' F' D R U2 L D' L2 B D2 U' F
9. F R' L' B' F2 L' R F2 B2 D B R2 L U2 D' B F' R2 D' R' U' L2 F U R2
10. B2 L' D2 B L' F' L2 F2 D2 B R D2 B2 D' U2 F B U' B2 D' R2 F' R' B' D'
11. F U2 D2 B D2 F' L' B' F' D' F' L' R' D' F2 R U2 L R D R2 U2 L' R2 U2
12. D F' R' B' L2 B' U R' B2 L2 R B2 D' L' D U R B L2 F2 D' U B' L' U2


----------



## bobkruijer (Mar 8, 2011)

Round 45:
average of 12: 29.58

Mean: 29.41
Standard deviation: 3.37
Best Time: 21.28
Worst Time: 35.80

Best average of 12: 29.58
1-12 - 30.00 33.79 29.33 (35.80) 27.91 29.18 (21.28) 28.11 29.20 31.28 27.76 29.28

1. 30.00 F L2 B' F' U' L' D' F' L' F D2 L' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F L2 D' L R2
2. 33.79 B2 L R D' R D' B' U D' B' R F' R' L' U' R2 U2 R' L' D' F' R U R F'
3. 29.33 B' D' R' D L D B2 F' D B' F R' D2 R2 F2 D L' D R2 L U2 D2 R' D F'
4. 35.80 F R D2 B' R U L2 F' U' L U' R2 L' F' U R' D2 B F' L' U' B F R2 L2
5. 27.91 D2 U R D L' D2 U R' B2 L' U L' R' B' R' U2 L D2 L2 R' B2 F L D2 B'
6. 29.18 F' B L2 R2 B' F' U2 F2 U F R' L' U' B L2 F' R2 D2 F' D' B D' B' U L
7. 21.28 U2 F2 B R' U D2 F2 L' B2 U' F' R' D' U' L F D' U2 R2 U F2 D F2 R' D2
8. 28.11 F2 B2 L2 U F L' F B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' F' D R U2 L D' L2 B D2 U' F
9. 29.20 F R' L' B' F2 L' R F2 B2 D B R2 L U2 D' B F' R2 D' R' U' L2 F U R2
10. 31.28 B2 L' D2 B L' F' L2 F2 D2 B R D2 B2 D' U2 F B U' B2 D' R2 F' R' B' D'
11. 27.76 F U2 D2 B D2 F' L' B' F' D' F' L' R' D' F2 R U2 L R D R2 U2 L' R2 U2
12. 29.28 D F' R' B' L2 B' U R' B2 L2 R B2 D' L' D U R B L2 F2 D' U B' L' U2 

was sick end of last week, didn't make the last round anymore. But I guess this is a good start of this week, got my pb again as well!


----------



## Clayy9 (Mar 8, 2011)

Round 45
Average of 12: 26.98

1) 26.59
2) 25.66
3) 25.29
4) 29.08
5) (19.48) [PLL skip]
6) 28.20
7) 28.79
8) 24.92
9) 27.24
10) 27.46
11) 29.93
12) 26.61

Yes, I've been practicing.


----------



## Deluchie (Mar 10, 2011)

*Round 45 Avg of 12: 32.83*

1)31.68
2)31.31
3)36.06
4)26.79
5)(41.50)
6)34.65
7)34.98
8)(26.61)
9)30.55
10)32.28
11)38.06
12)32.01


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2011)

Event: *OH*
Average: 31.74
Standard Deviation: 2.97
Best Time: 22.36
Worst Time: 40.34
Individual Times:
1.	33.91	
2.	37.05	
3.	33.96	
4.	35.35	
5.	25.74	
6.	*(22.36)* 
7.	29.90	
8.	29.92	
9.	31.77	
10.	28.24	
11.	*(40.34)* 
12.	31.57

Lots of sub-30s!:tu


----------



## Godmil (Mar 10, 2011)

Round 45

Average 28.18

1. 30.35
2. 26.49
3. 32.25
4. 25.69
5. 23.60
6. 24.22 
7. 28.45
8. 30.04 
9. 37.73
10. 26.97
11. 25.42
12. 31.91

YAY! two weeks in a row. I was seriously nervous for this one. I'm having an off day, and I over lubed my Guhong which made it too hard to keep control of, but this is the only chance I'll get this week to do the Ao12 so I had to go for it. I lost control on a few G perms which took me over the 30s limit, but thankfully I had some nice f2l's - which was great cause seriously there wasn't a single good cross in there. OK, only one more week to go  Looks like you're going to get their first Brian, but that's cool


----------



## wontolla (Mar 10, 2011)

Round: 45
Mean: 33.16

Standard deviation: 6.03
Best Time: 26.86
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 12: 33.16
1-12 - 31.77 27.72 32.12 48.84 30.09 34.80 26.91 33.75 (26.86) 28.70 (DNF) 36.92

DNF: Wrong cross, didn't realize until LL :confused:


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 10, 2011)

*LouisCormier- Round 45*
Event: OH
*Average: 32.13 *
Statistics for 03-10-2011 16:46:35

Average: 32.13
Standard Deviation: 2.08
Best Time: 26.98
Worst Time: 36.23
Individual Times:
34.43, 30.49, 30.16, (36.23), 35.56, 35.21, 33.01, 29.86, 33.20, 29.92, (26.98), 29.50

Noooooo, Antoine beat me


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 11, 2011)

*ROUND 45 Event - Speed*

Average: 26.73

Standard Deviation: 3.33

Best Time: 18.50

Worst Time: 30.64

Individual Times:

1.	30.64	

2.	18.50	

3.	28.46	

4.	29.29	

5.	22.71	

6.	28.79	

7.	24.06	

8.	28.37	

9.	28.75	

10.	26.95	

11.	28.86	

12.	25.33

Finally I graduated *sigh of relief*! Can't wait for the race to sub - 20 thread :fp


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 11, 2011)

*Round 45 
Average of 5 39.72 average of 12 44.55
38.79, 38.86, DNF(54.41), 41.52, 36.47, 42.52, 42.15, 53.48, 39.83, 45.75, 49.23, 53.35* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn2oE6ZiBmU&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 11, 2011)

Round Forty-Five
Average: 29.46
1. 33.84
2. 33.97
3. 25.36
4. 28.41
5. 28.49
6. 29.01
7. 21.27
8. 25.00
9. 30.11
10. 27.08
11. 37.70
12. 33.36 

38 sub-30 solves and a PB average of 12 tonight (28.27) plus I graduated! I still struggle with consistency overall. I'd like to work on doing the cross on yellow next.



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 10, 2011 5:48:54 PM - 10:44:14 PM

Mean: 32.04
Standard deviation: 4.79
Best Time: 21.27
Worst Time: 47.49

Best average of 5: 26.65
59-63 - (31.53) 26.36 (23.68) 29.29 24.30

Best average of 12: 28.27
77-88 - 26.11 29.33 33.84 (33.97) 25.36 28.41 28.49 29.01 (21.27) 25.00 30.11 27.08

1. 37.57 U2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B L D2 L2 F2 L' B' D B2 D'
2. 36.18 U2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D U L F' D' B R F' L B2 D' F2
3. 26.61 R2 B2 U F2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 B R' U L2 U R D2 B D B'
4. 37.88 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L' D' B' F' R' U' L D R'
5. 32.57 U F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 R D B' R L B2 F' L U B2 U
6. 28.27 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F' D2 F2 L B' U B' R2 D2 L' U2
7. 37.11 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' L' U2 F D' U B' D2 L2 U' F2
8. 31.58 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U R2 F D' B2 R' U2 L2 U2 L' B' R' D2
9. 30.26 D R2 L2 D L2 D U B2 U R2 U2 F' U2 L U R2 B' R' U2 B R2
10. 31.95 B2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R B' U' B2 L' B2 F' D2 R2 D' R
11. 31.21 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 B' U F2 D' U B L' F D2 R2 U'
12. 33.54 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' F U L' D' L F2 R L F
13. 36.11 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 F D U' R D L
14. 27.73 R2 D' B2 D U2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U' L' B2 R F R' D' L' B F2 L U'
15. 28.76 B2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F U B2 U2 R' B L' U2 B2 L' D'
16. 32.79 L2 D F2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U' B' R' U L2 F2 U' L' D U R
17. 31.48 R2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 D' U2 F' D' B' U2 L' F U'
18. 26.64 L2 F2 D B2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F' D L2 U' B' F2 R B U F U'
19. 37.50 B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D L2 B2 U' L F R' D' R' L F R D2 U
20. 38.62 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D F' R' F2 L U' F D2 L F' R
21. 33.76 D F2 D B2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L B' R' B2 R F2 L' F' L' D' L'
22. 47.49 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D R F D' R' F D F D2 B L' U2
23. 44.49 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L F' L2 U B2 U2 F' R' B L'
24. 29.27 B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' L' B U B2 F' D B L D2 L'
25. 31.33 R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 F D' U B' D' L' U F2 L'
26. 36.05 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B R L2 B' F' U L B2 R U2 R
27. 37.29 U L2 D' U' R2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 F B2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 U F' D U2
28. 29.76 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D F L B2 D B' R B2 D F R
29. 30.83 F2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L' D' U' F U B2 L F D2 R2
30. 30.96 D F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R U R2 L2 F' R2 D' B' L' D'
31. 39.44 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U B D' F U2 B D B2 F R' F
32. 35.58 D' F2 U' L2 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F U R B2 L' B F' U L' U' L
33. 36.28 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R' U L' U2 B' D U2 L' B R2 U'
34. 36.39 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L B' F2 R' F' D2 F D' R D' U'
35. 26.11 U' R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 U' L2 D R L2 U2 B
36. 39.16 R2 D F2 R2 B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L' D B U' B2 F' L2 F' L F U'
37. 29.72 D' L2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 B D' L' U R' D B' R2 B2 D
38. 31.73 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U R' B' R U2 R F' L' D' B' L U2
39. 25.88 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 F2 R' F' R U' L F' U' F' L U'
40. 26.80 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U B2 U2 L B L D' L U' B2 F U2 L U2
41. 42.44 U R2 B2 D L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 B L U' F2 L U F2 L B' L'
42. 27.50 L2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U L2 D2 R' B' U B' L F U2
43. 30.14 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 U B U2 F L' D F U2 R' F2 L2 U2
44. 30.68 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U L2 U2 L D R' F' D2 B2 D' L B' L2 U
45. 30.77 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R F2 U L B' L F L2 U' R2
46. 26.32 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 B' F' L' D' L2 U' B2 L2 B U2 R2
47. 37.80 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B D B R L' D L B' D2 L2 U'
48. 30.44 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 L' D2 B R2 U R D L2 F2 L U
49. 30.30 D2 R2 U' R2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 R' B' L' D2 U B2 R2 B R F' D2
50. 31.48 F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D U' L2 F2 U F' R' B R' U' B D' F' D' R
51. 37.59 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F' R' B2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 F R' L2
52. 34.70 R2 D F2 L2 D U L2 U' F2 U R2 B' F' U L2 F' U L' D' R F U'
53. 27.41 D2 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 U R2 L2 D' F' R' L B' F' U' R' F L' B' U
54. 39.54 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 D L' B F2 U F' U' R B2
55. 32.54 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 U' R F U' B2 D' R' D' R2 U R
56. 29.92 R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L B U' L2 F' R' U L2 D B' L'
57. 37.50 F2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 D L2 U' R' U R2 B U B' R2 B' L' F2 U'
58. 41.58 U2 L2 D F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 F D' L2 D2 R F D L2 F R' U2
59. 31.53 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D B2 D' B F2 D R B' U L2 B2 L' F' U
60. 26.36 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D R' D' L F U' B' R F2 L B2
61. 23.68 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 F D L' U L B2 R' B2 U' L' U'
62. 29.29 D L2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U R' U F2 D' B F L B2
63. 24.30 U' L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 D L B' R U' L D' L' F R2 F' L
64. 34.06 L2 D2 U L2 U L2 B2 D L2 U2 L B R B' F R B' F R B'
65. 38.30 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 L R2 F D2 R D' R' L' B R'
66. 28.70 D B2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 L2 U B' U F' D B2 U R D' L2 U
67. 34.46 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L2 U' B' D R' L2 B' F2
68. 28.36  L2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 F D F U F' L F' R' U
69. 31.75 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U2 B R' U2 F D' U2 R' B2 F2 L
70. 29.79 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B U' B R U2 B2 F R' B D2
71. 34.03 D' L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D2 U' L F R' U' B2 U' R B' D L
72. 35.71 D' U' R2 D L2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 F R' D2 B F' R' L U2
73. 36.09 U F2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' L D F' D U F' R B2 D2 U
74. 24.94 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D L2 D2 L2 D R F U' L U2 B' D F2 R' B L'
75. 27.48 B2 U' F2 U R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U B2 L B2 R F R' F L' U2 B' L'
76. 38.20 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B' R2 L' U' R2 L F R' D L' U'
77. 26.11 U B2 U F2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 B' R' B' R' U2 R2 F' U F2 L' U'
78. 29.33 B2 U F2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B U' F R2 B L U R' F' L' U2
79. 33.84 
80. 33.97 This week's scrambles
81. 25.36 
82. 28.41 
83. 28.49 
84. 29.01 
85. 21.27 
86. 25.00 
87. 30.11 
88. 27.08 
89. 37.70 
90. 33.36 
91. 29.17 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U' R' B' U2 B' D' R2 B' U L F' D2
92. 32.79 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U F' R' F' U' L' B' D' F U' L' U2
93. 27.90 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U B' L' F' R2 U' L' D U' R L2 U2
94. 28.20 R2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' U2 L B' D2 B' R2 U' B
95. 33.48 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U B2 D2 R F U' F2 R2 F' U2 B R B' U
96. 35.16 U L2 D R2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B' D B2 R U F L' B' D2 F U2
97. 32.80 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B U B R D F R F' U' B' U'
98. 28.74 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' F R L B D' U B2 R2 L B' U'
99. 30.89 B2 U L2 D B2 D U2 B2 U B2 L2 B' R' L F2 L2 D' B' U B R' U2
100. 28.46 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D B L U' F2 R' U2 R' F' U B2



edit ----

yellow cross average: 43.33

1. 51.34
2. 38.44
3. 25.72
4. 33.21
5. 45.02
6. 41.60
7. 34.85
8. 64.03
9. 57.61
10.36.10
11. 49.86
12. 45.24

What a mess. On several occasions I still found myself trying to solve white!


----------



## Sean Y (Mar 12, 2011)

Round: 45

*Average: 00:28.66*

1:	00:33.47
2:	00:32.20
3:	00:27.71
4:	00:27.55
5:	00:21.34
6:	00:28.43
7:	00:28.13
8:	00:25.17
9:	00:33.11
10:	00:31.19
11:	00:28.35
12:	00:24.81

Wooot!!!!!!!! graduated im pretty happy with that...but its going to be a long time befor a im sub-20  need to ilminate all those 30+ solves.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Round 45

Average 35.54

Not sure why but was really nervous doing this weeks average. I've put in a lot of practice, over 3 hours a day whilst my wife was studying. I can certainly feel times getting faster, quicker now I have the OLLs done. But really didn't do well in this set. The 12 cubes before this set were a pb Ao12. 3 times over 40 and none under 30 really affected this average but it does give me some room for better improvement in the next week. Really want to be sub 30 for next UK competition, which I'd love to attend to meet other cubers and get some official times.

EDIT: Followed this with a PB Ao5 and my first average under 30secs 

35.82, 33.17, 31.87, 35.27, (30.02), 40.35, 32.36, (43.36), 31.09, 35.22, 42.64, 37.63

number of times: 12/12
best time: 30.02
worst time: 43.36

current avg12: 35.54 (σ = 3.56)
best avg12: 35.54 (σ = 3.56)

session avg: 35.54 (σ = 3.56)
session mean: 35.73


----------



## zmanmartin36 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Round forty-five*

Round 45
Average: 32.43

32.34 
27.42 
30.75 
35.07 
30.72 
34.04 
38.25 
37.63 
33.09 
28.92 
34.29 
17.46

17.46!!! New record!!! that was quite the lucky solve!!


----------



## notluK (Mar 14, 2011)

*Round 45

Event: Color-Neutral

Average: 27.24*

1. 33.20
2. 28.60
3. 26.26
4. 25.24
5. 16.36
6. 21.55
7. 34.64
8. 22.12
9. 31.13
10. 31.91
11. 31.55
12. 24.31


----------



## Godmil (Mar 14, 2011)

YAY! Well done for Graduating Brian 
(and of course everyone else who's graduating)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 15, 2011)

*Round Forty-Five Results*

*Round Forty-Five​*








Congratulations to this weeks graduates: Sean Y, MrIndianTeen, and me! 

Graph


Spoiler









Graduates Graph


Spoiler









OH


Spoiler












Godmil said:


> YAY! Well done for Graduating Brian
> (and of course everyone else who's graduating)


 
Thank you! It has taken us a while and and it looks like you will graduate with no trouble next week... you are doing great.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 15, 2011)

*Found Forty-Six Scrambles*

*Round Forty-Six​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, March 21st​
*Scrambles*
1. F D' U L' B' R2 L' U F' L R' D R' U' L' B2 U2 R' F2 B U R' D B2 U
2. B R B F' R2 L B' F' U B' D' B U2 L' R U2 F2 R2 L U D' L2 F2 U R2
3. F2 U' F2 U' R L U F2 U2 F2 D2 R' D R2 F D' L2 R2 D R U L' D2 B' F'
4. L D U' B R D2 R' D B R' L U' D' R' L2 U2 B D U' B U2 B' L D F2
5. U' F B R2 D2 L' B2 F U' F R' D L B' D R F2 R' L D' U2 B U F2 L2
6. R' L' F2 L2 F2 D B2 F R2 D2 R' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L' F' D U2 R F D U R
7. F2 U L' R2 B D2 U' F' D B2 L' U2 B F D' F2 L' R B' F' U2 L' F R' D 
8. F2 R' U' B2 L2 B R' D R' F D2 F R B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U B' L2 F2 B L'
9. R' L U' R B' R2 U' L2 D' U' F' R2 L B' D2 R' U' B2 U L' F' U F2 B2 L2
10. F2 D2 L' R' F2 U2 L F' B2 D2 L2 F L2 R' F R' D R B F' R B D' L U 
11. L2 R B' F R L2 B F' R2 U2 L R' D2 F' L' F U' R2 F' B2 U2 L2 R B' D'
12. F' B R' U' D' R' L' U' F2 L' B L' D2 L' B2 L2 F' D F' B2 R D U2 R' U2


----------



## yomaster (Mar 15, 2011)

*ROUND 46*

*Average: 34.82*
_Best Time: 28.38
Worst Time: 43.91_
Individual Times:
1.	31.09	
2.	(43.91)
3.	37.33	
4.	33.64	
5.	(28.38)
6.	39.78	
7.	33.22	
8.	32.94	
9.	33.14	
10.	38.94	
11.	33.97	
12.	34.11


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 15, 2011)

Aww crap. I forgot to do last round.

*Round 46*

::EDIT:: Ohaithar. Forgot to mention OH ::EDIT::

*Average: 28.03*



Spoiler



31.05
29.95
26.27
30.11
27.19
28.94
27.10
33.13
32.38
24.23
23.17
22.15


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 15, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 11/12
best time: 33.23
worst time: 58.78

current avg5: 48.90 (σ = 7.01)
best avg5: 38.25 (σ = 1.67)

current avg12: 41.79 (σ = 6.70)
best avg12: 41.79 (σ = 6.70)

session avg: 41.79 (σ = 6.70)
session mean: 41.01
times
33.23, 36.02, 45.55, 38.67, 40.05, 33.41, 39.59, 44.72, 58.78, 43.20, 37.92, DNF(46.06)


----------



## yomaster (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow... shortly after this Round 46 average I got a 29.99 average (no joke). why couldn't I have gotten it here?


----------



## Godmil (Mar 17, 2011)

WOO HOO!

Round 46

Average 27.13

1. 26.83
2. 25.36
3. 28.04
4. 26.64
5. 26.99
6. 22.96
7. 27.34
8. 26.22
9. 29.74
10. 29.20
11. 32.85 (for this solve my boss came back, so I had to do a slow quiet solve)
12. 26.72 (but he went away again before this one thankfully)

YAY!! Finally Graduated! (I don't think anyone else who's graduated on this thread has taken as long - given I started on Round 20)
I soo though I wouldn't do it this week too, I haven't had any change to practice (since my work colleage told me it was annoying), but I found a few moments while everyone was away... but my warm up I was averaging ~32.
Anyway, YAY! I'd like to thank my Mum and Dad, and my agent, and all my friends who never stopped believing in me.... (yeah sorry I just watched the Oscars the other night).


----------



## Selkie (Mar 17, 2011)

Godmil said:


> WOO HOO!
> Anyway, YAY! I'd like to thank my Mum and Dad, and my agent, and all my friends who never stopped believing in me.... (yeah sorry I just watched the Oscars the other night).



LOL

Congratulations mate, nicely done and a belated grats to Brian as well, see you in race to sub-20 in a few weeks (hopefully)


----------



## earthworm22 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Round 46

AVG = 29.86*


12:	00:31.55
11:	{00:26.90}
10:	00:28.90
09:	{00:33.96}
08:	00:30.73
07:	00:29.57
06:	00:30.99
05:	00:28.45
04:	00:30.19
03:	00:29.44
02:	00:26.96
01:	00:31.84


----------



## Selkie (Mar 18, 2011)

ROUND 46
[Speed]

Average: 31.34

34.50, 34.45, 29.75, (37.18), 27.33, 27.49, 30.99, (26.56), 33.09, 34.48, 30.92, 30.38

Been forcing myself to not time myself so much and really concentrating on look ahead. First two solves were shocking blue crosses so went for green on those two  A couple of other solves then I do not have a clue what happened but got some great times and saw I had a pb Ao5 so stopped concentrating! Anyhow really pleased with improvement this week but in reality this is improvement over two weeks with last week having a bad set of times. PBs for 5 and 12 in there too.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.56
worst time: 37.18

current avg5: 31.46 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 28.60 (σ = 1.69)

current avg12: 31.34 (σ = 2.59)
best avg12: 31.34 (σ = 2.59)

session avg: 31.34 (σ = 2.59)
session mean: 31.43


----------



## wontolla (Mar 18, 2011)

Round: 46
Mean: 30.57

Standard deviation: 6.30
Best Time: 23.72
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 12: 30.57
1-12 - 29.43 28.51 24.05 26.03 28.20 (DNF) 27.44 29.56 46.73 37.20 28.56 (23.72)

Aggggrrr! The telephone rang and distracted me. I'm gonna disconnect the bugger when cubing.


----------



## Nos7portuga (Mar 18, 2011)

I guys,
what timer do you use to import the scrambles


----------



## notluK (Mar 19, 2011)

*Round 46

Event: Color-Neutral

Average: 29.34*

1. (23.29)
2. 26.90
3. (34.04)
4. 32.69
5. 30.58
6. 33.36
7. 27.64
8. 25.24
9. 32.53
10. 26.99
11. 26.43
12. 31.03

Didn't practice CN at all this week, it showed. 



Nos7portuga said:


> I guys,
> what timer do you use to import the scrambles


 
I use CCT, it works great.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 19, 2011)

Round 46
*Average: 40.35*
This is my first entry, and by the looks of it i have a long way to go. I have to shave 1.5 sec off of each of the 7 steps. Or is there a race to sub-40?? By the way, I will for sure be sub-40 for the next 7 months (age wise)

Statistics for 03-19-2011 21:17:51

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 40.35
Standard Deviation: 4.80
Best Time: 30.38
Worst Time: 49.21
Individual Times:
1.	41.78	F D' U L' B' R2 L' U F' L R' D R' U' L' B2 U2 R' F2 B U R' D B2 U
2.	44.08	B R B F' R2 L B' F' U B' D' B U2 L' R U2 F2 R2 L U D' L2 F2 U R2
3.	30.38	F2 U' F2 U' R L U F2 U2 F2 D2 R' D R2 F D' L2 R2 D R U L' D2 B' F'
4.	42.28	L D U' B R D2 R' D B R' L U' D' R' L2 U2 B D U' B U2 B' L D F2
5.	35.66	U' F B R2 D2 L' B2 F U' F R' D L B' D R F2 R' L D' U2 B U F2 L2
6.	37.65	R' L' F2 L2 F2 D B2 F R2 D2 R' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L' F' D U2 R F D U R
7.	46.63	F2 U L' R2 B D2 U' F' D B2 L' U2 B F D' F2 L' R B' F' U2 L' F R' D
8.	41.50	F2 R' U' B2 L2 B R' D R' F D2 F R B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U B' L2 F2 B L'
9.	42.38	R' L U' R B' R2 U' L2 D' U' F' R2 L B' D2 R' U' B2 U L' F' U F2 B2 L2
10.	39.78	F2 D2 L' R' F2 U2 L F' B2 D2 L2 F L2 R' F R' D R B F' R B D' L U
11.	49.21	L2 R B' F R L2 B F' R2 U2 L R' D2 F' L' F U' R2 F' B2 U2 L2 R B' D'
12.	36.61	F' B R' U' D' R' L' U' F2 L' B L' D2 L' B2 L2 F' D F' B2 R D U2 R' U2




notluK said:


> I use CCT, it works great.



Just be sure there are no spaces or numbers in front of the scrambles, or it won't import.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 20, 2011)

stackmat no connector to computer

1. 29.59
2. 23.78
3. 28.08
4. 18.61 (pll skip)
5. 22.66
6. 26.02
7. 21.31
8. 23.69
9. 25.38
10. 26.30
11. 25.50
12. 23.80

*AVERAGE: 24.56
WOOT GRADUATED!!*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Round: 46*
*Event: OH*
Cube: DaYan LingYun III
Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 1
*Average: 29.84*
Standard Deviation: 3.64
BAO5: 27.67
Best Time: 20.44
Worst Time: 37.30
Individual Times:
28.78, 35.37, (20.44[timer maulfunction]), 36.61, 29.72, (37.30[POP]), 30.09, 24.20, 26.07, 30.00, 30.64, 26.96 

Pretty good for me, first time competing in this


----------



## baseball-chicago (Mar 20, 2011)

*40.71*
1. 39.06
2. 38.36
3. 45.54
4. 40.17
5. 41.39
6. 38.55
7. 42.87 
8. 31.26
9. 49.28
10.33.10
11.49.86
12.38.78


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round Forty-Six*
*Yellow cross average: 35.92*

1. 31.79
2. 39.89
3. 32.49
4. 42.17
5. 29.14
6. 41.55
7. 41.36
8. 40.41
9. 31.22
10. 40.31
11. 30.16
12. 31.04

My eyes follow the whites! I need to remember that red, green, orange, and blue are backwards with yellow down!



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 20, 2011 10:28:25 PM - 10:45:28 PM

Mean: 35.87
Standard deviation: 5.16
Best Time: 29.14
Worst Time: 42.17

Best average of 5: 33.85
8-12 - (40.41) 30.22 40.31 (30.16) 31.04

Best average of 12: 35.92
1-12 - 31.79 39.89 32.49 (42.17) (29.14) 41.55 41.36 40.41 30.22 40.31 30.16 31.04


----------



## bobkruijer (Mar 21, 2011)

*Average = 28.69*

Mean: 28.93
Standard deviation: 2.95
Best Time: 25.08
Worst Time: 35.16

Best average of 12: 28.69
1-12 - 25.35 33.00 28.53 27.00 27.58 28.00 (35.16) 27.13 31.02 31.40 27.93 (25.08)

1. 25.35 F D' U L' B' R2 L' U F' L R' D R' U' L' B2 U2 R' F2 B U R' D B2 U
2. 33.00 B R B F' R2 L B' F' U B' D' B U2 L' R U2 F2 R2 L U D' L2 F2 U R2
3. 28.53 F2 U' F2 U' R L U F2 U2 F2 D2 R' D R2 F D' L2 R2 D R U L' D2 B' F'
4. 27.00 L D U' B R D2 R' D B R' L U' D' R' L2 U2 B D U' B U2 B' L D F2
5. 27.58 U' F B R2 D2 L' B2 F U' F R' D L B' D R F2 R' L D' U2 B U F2 L2
6. 28.00 R' L' F2 L2 F2 D B2 F R2 D2 R' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L' F' D U2 R F D U R
7. 35.16 F2 U L' R2 B D2 U' F' D B2 L' U2 B F D' F2 L' R B' F' U2 L' F R' D
8. 27.13 F2 R' U' B2 L2 B R' D R' F D2 F R B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U B' L2 F2 B L'
9. 31.02 R' L U' R B' R2 U' L2 D' U' F' R2 L B' D2 R' U' B2 U L' F' U F2 B2 L2
10. 31.40 F2 D2 L' R' F2 U2 L F' B2 D2 L2 F L2 R' F R' D R B F' R B D' L U
11. 27.93 L2 R B' F R L2 B F' R2 U2 L R' D2 F' L' F U' R2 F' B2 U2 L2 R B' D'
12. 25.08 F' B R' U' D' R' L' U' F2 L' B L' D2 L' B2 L2 F' D F' B2 R D U2 R' U2

no pb's this time but I graduated  practice paid off hehe


----------



## Erzz (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 46
Ao12: 45.58

(1:03.71), 1:03.41, 42.14, 45.28, 48.85, 46.85, 39.85, 39.12, 43.36, 47.53, 39.36, (37.57)

Lots of .85s. Starts with the worst, ends with the best.
Using a new method.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 22, 2011)

*Round Forty-Six Results*

*Round Forty-Six​*








Congratulations to this weeks graduates: danthecuber, Godmil, and Bobkruijer!!


Graph


Spoiler






​



Graduates Graph


Spoiler









Erzz... Eric trying ZZ? 

What happened to the OH folks?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 22, 2011)

*Scrambles*

*Round Forty-Seven​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, March 28th​
*Scrambles*
1. F2 L F D2 R2 F' U2 L B2 R D F D2 B2 D B' F2
2. B R2 F R D B2 D' L2 F L R D2 B F L' F2 D U2
3. U2 L' B2 R D U' B R2 B' D R' B' L R2 B D' U
4. D2 L' F2 U2 F R' F' D R2 D' B2 D' B U2 F R' D L'
5. D' L2 R' D2 B D B2 F R' F U' F2 U' B2 L' R2 F
6. U F' U' R2 B F2 L F' L' D' L2 D F2 U2 R' B D2 U'
7. L U' L2 U2 F' D R' D' F' U' L' F' L' U' B U B2
8. B' F' D' B L' B' L U L' D U' R B' F R2 D R2 U
9. F L F2 D2 B' L' U2 R D' L B U F R B' L2 F2 U'
10. U2 L U2 L2 B D' L' B2 F2 D F' D B' F D B2 D2 R'
11. F D' U' B U2 F L D L' B' D L' D2 B F' D U
12. U2 R D' B R' D' U2 B D' L2 F2 D2 U R B' D' F


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 22, 2011)

Brian Kremer said:


> What happened to the OH folks?


 
Hai thar. Guess you missed my post. Here it is for you.



JonnyWhoopes said:


> Aww crap. I forgot to do last round.
> 
> *Round 46*
> 
> ...


----------



## Erzz (Mar 22, 2011)

Brian Kremer said:


> Erzz... Eric trying ZZ?


Hahaha, no. My name is Alex and I'm using TF (Triangular Francisco), gonna try to get fast with it.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mine was done OH


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 22, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Hai thar. Guess you missed my post. Here it is for you.



My apologies... not sure how I missed you... I've updated the charts! Still wondering about antoineccantin, LouisCormier, and EricReese. 



Erzz said:


> Hahaha, no. My name is Alex and I'm using TF (Triangular Francisco), gonna try to get fast with it.



Right on! Welcome!



Jaysammey777 said:


> Mine was done OH



Welcome! Nice time!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello there. I guess I'll try this thing out. I'm fiddling with ZZ at the moment (just learned it yesterday), so it'll probably take a while for sub-thirty, but here I go...! I'm very inconsistent with my times at the moment, seeing as how reliant I am on my EOLine... My general average with CFOP was 32 - 35, though, so even then I'm not sub-thirty...

*Round Forty-Seven​**Average: 52.4275*

Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (new method: ZZ)
Individual Times:
1. [32.22] (lucky; very few unoriented edges to start, but I kind of sucked at my F2L... Would've been sub-thirty if it wasn't for lock-ups, I think.)
2. 53.91 
3. 37.29 + 2 = 39.29
4. 40.15
5. 36.69
6. 42.28
7. 55.52
8. 37.57
9. [1:11.48 (GAH!!!!)]
10. 1:01.43
11. 39.77
12. 42.59

Lol... No sub-thirties... Need to get used to this method. Also notice the huge gap between my best and worst. >.<
Oh well, that just means room for improvement!

(Currently using my type A Mini, as my Guhong is kind of unlubricated at the moment, and I don't have lube with me)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 22, 2011)

Can I Do this round over my computer froze in the middle of my solves and I lost all my times. So FRUSTRATING. If this round is a Dnf then I will try again on round 48. To be Honest after my computer froze I did do the solves over. The 12th solve I only did once.
number of times: 11/12
best time: 30.86
worst time: 53.09

current avg5: 42.71 (σ = 0.80)
best avg5: 42.71 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 43.40 (σ = 4.46)
best avg12: 43.40 (σ = 4.46)

session avg: 43.40 (σ = 4.46)
session mean: 42.26
times 
30.86, 42.52, DNF(45.40), 46.94, 44.59, 37.91, 44.79, 43.02, 53.09, 43.49, 36.00, 41.62


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 22, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> Can I Do this round over my computer froze in the middle of my solves and I lost all my times. So FRUSTRATING



I don't know if this rule from page 1 works for this situation
"•If there is a timer malfunction or some other valid reason for throwing out a specific scramble, redo the solve but perform the scramble twice."


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 22, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> I don't know if this rule from page 1 works for this situation
> "•If there is a timer malfunction or some other valid reason for throwing out a specific scramble, redo the solve but perform the scramble twice."


 
It's the internet. We won't crucify you if you redo it.
Just perform the scramble twice .


----------



## Burning Wisdom (Mar 22, 2011)

Hm... I'm averaging around 1:20 now, I think... so I'll never get near those 30 seconds anyway. I'd love to join, but I guess I'll wait just a few weeks longer (I suppose I might just get near that speed in 2 - 3 weeks). I'm interested in this though. It's nice to see my own progress, and to say "Haha I was a noob, averaging 1:20!". xD

Anyway, I ain't joining in. I don't know why I had to post this though. Juuuuust felt like it. (A)


----------



## yomaster (Mar 22, 2011)

_*ROUND 46 RESULTS*_

*Average: 30.05*
_Best Time: 22.70
Worst Time: 35.17_
Individual Times:
1. 26.30	
2. 29.34	
3. 30.00	
4. 34.16	
5. 30.84	
6. 31.91	
7. (22.70)	
8. 22.90	
9. 27.90	
10. 34.98	
11. 32.21	
12. (35.17)

22.70 is a PB!
NO! I was so close! 0.05 off!


----------



## wontolla (Mar 22, 2011)

Round: 47
Mean: 29.40

Standard deviation: 3.69
Best Time: 26.75
Worst Time: 40.29

Best average of 12: 29.40
1-12 - (40.29) 28.70 29.75 34.14 26.79 30.16 30.22 (26.75) 28.62 31.02 27.10 27.48

My first sub-30 in the race!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 23, 2011)

Round 47

lol no practice

Average of 12: 34.97
1. 35.05 
2. 35.04 
3. 37.67 
4. (39.59) 
5. 35.40
6. 34.77 
7. 35.08
8. 33.84 
9. 34.59+ 
10. 31.20[pll skip] 
11. 37.07 
12. (22.80[woahh PLL skip rapedddd])


----------



## tx789 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Round 47*
Event:Speed
32.52
28.49
31.03
27.14
30.00
36.46
(25.28)
28.38
35.66
34.59
(40.04)
27.01


31.13

Very good I wasn't expecting this


----------



## y235 (Mar 23, 2011)

Decided to join.
*Round 47*
OH: 1:04.80, 1:00.70, 57.02, 1:08.29, 57.71, 1:03.40, (56.33), (1:12.38), 1:08.01, 1:07.16, 59.70, 1:00.90 ==>*1:02.77* (σ = 3.97)
I usually doing sub-1.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 24, 2011)

teh OH iz here

Race to sub30 Round 47 OH

masteranders1 times:

48.99, 1:30.70, 42.02, 46.93, 39.85, 44.00, 41.73, 55.85, 53.35, 56.36, 55.60, 1:00.66 = 50.55 avg12

Decent, I'd like to be sub40 eventually.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 24, 2011)

Round 47

Average: 38.25

Standard Deviation: 3.12
Best Time: 28.61 First official sub-30
Worst Time: 45.52
Individual Times:
1.	(45.52)	F2 L F D2 R2 F' U2 L B2 R D F D2 B2 D B' F2
2.	36.25	B R2 F R D B2 D' L2 F L R D2 B F L' F2 D U2
3.	37.96	U2 L' B2 R D U' B R2 B' D R' B' L R2 B D' U
4.	32.63	D2 L' F2 U2 F R' F' D R2 D' B2 D' B U2 F R' D L'
5.	37.58	D' L2 R' D2 B D B2 F R' F U' F2 U' B2 L' R2 F
6.	43.52	U F' U' R2 B F2 L F' L' D' L2 D F2 U2 R' B D2 U'
7.	42.53	L U' L2 U2 F' D R' D' F' U' L' F' L' U' B U B2
8.	36.13	B' F' D' B L' B' L U L' D U' R B' F R2 D R2 U
9.	36.46	F L F2 D2 B' L' U2 R D' L B U F R B' L2 F2 U'
10.	(28.61)	U2 L U2 L2 B D' L' B2 F2 D F' D B' F D B2 D2 R'
11.	43.06	F D' U' B U2 F L D L' B' D L' D2 B F' D U
12.	36.38	U2 R D' B R' D' U2 B D' L2 F2 D2 U R B' D' F

2.10 sec faster than last week. 4 more rounds and I will be sub-30 at this speed!! yeah right.

I can be faster; I just need to do the same scramble over and over again :tu 
Feel Good Scramble: F' L' B2 F L' B2 D' U' F2 U' B D F2 R' F2 R' F U' L R2 D L' R U' L'


----------



## Vinny (Mar 25, 2011)

I wanna get good at Roux, too. CFOP is boring. This is my 2nd day with Roux yet I still don't know all the cases yet, haha. 

Average of 12: 35.41
38.48 (40.40) 35.64 33.35 36.27 35.76 33.53 (26.05) 40.31 35.66 30.33 34.73

I was expecting worse haha. I guess that 26.05 is by Roux PB then


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> Feel Good Scramble: F' L' B2 F L' B2 D' U' F2 U' B D F2 R' F2 R' F U' L R2 D L' R U' L'



Thank you for that. 31.87 nl OH


----------



## notluK (Mar 25, 2011)

*Round 47

Event: Color-Neutral

Average: 27.59*

1. 23.48
2. 25.36
3. 34.96
4. 26.64
5. 29.90
6. 21.98
7. 30.06
8. 32.39
9. 26.41
10. 30.60
11. 23.31
12. 25.94

I felt like I didn't do well at all, I didn't practice CN whatsoever, but it's still lower than last week's average.
Maybe I should try another method for sub-30? OH seems like it would take me ages, I'm so slow with it.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 26, 2011)

ROUND 46

Average: 31.36

Well haven't practiced 3x3 as much this week, been breaking in my v-cube 5. Not really happy with no improvement (0.02s worse) but I did do 2 OLLs on 2 solves as I chose the wrong mirror for the same OLL twice  But am glad to see no noticeable difference between blue and green cross now. Bit more practice needed this week methinks :tu

(28.22), 34.42, 29.46, 32.49, 30.39, 33.40, 29.64, 32.56, (34.79), 29.48, 31.23, 30.52

number of times: 12/12
best time: 28.22
worst time: 34.79

current avg12: 31.36 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 31.36 (σ = 1.67)

session avg: 31.36 (σ = 1.67)
session mean: 31.38


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round: 47*
Cube: DaYan LingYun III
*Event: OH*
Cubes Solved: 12/12
*Number of Pops: 0
Average: 26.53*
Standard Deviation: 3.11
BAO5: 22.70
Best Time: 20.17
Worst Time: 33.81
Individual Times:
26.01, (33.81), (20.17), 23.38, 23.17, 28.66, 21.54, 26.86, 28.06, 29.27, 32.48, 25.91


----------



## Clayy9 (Mar 26, 2011)

Round 47
Round Average: 25.00

1 23.50 F2 L F D2 R2 F' U2 L B2 R D F D2 B2 D B' F2
2 26.44 B R2 F R D B2 D' L2 F L R D2 B F L' F2 D U2
3 24.83 U2 L' B2 R D U' B R2 B' D R' B' L R2 B D' U
4 25.16 D2 L' F2 U2 F R' F' D R2 D' B2 D' B U2 F R' D L'
5 25.72 D' L2 R' D2 B D B2 F R' F U' F2 U' B2 L' R2 F
6 (27.76) U F' U' R2 B F2 L F' L' D' L2 D F2 U2 R' B D2 U'
7 24.15 L U' L2 U2 F' D R' D' F' U' L' F' L' U' B U B2
8 26.34 B' F' D' B L' B' L U L' D U' R B' F R2 D R2 U
9 26.48 F L F2 D2 B' L' U2 R D' L B U F R B' L2 F2 U'
10 22.67 U2 L U2 L2 B D' L' B2 F2 D F' D B' F D B2 D2 R'
11 24.75 F D' U' B U2 F L D L' B' D L' D2 B F' D U
12 (21.56) U2 R D' B R' D' U2 B D' L2 F2 D2 U R B' D' F


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 27, 2011)

*LouisCormier Round 47- 34.83 
Event: OH*

Statistics for 03-27-2011 14:29:23

Average: 34.83
Standard Deviation: 1.79
Best Time: 31.19
Worst Time: 39.55
Individual Times:
34.97, 35.63, 33.70, 36.81, 31.34, (39.55), 33.14, 38.87, 33.71, 35.25, 34.91, (31.19)

Total crap, fastest solves were G-perm and N-perm .. :'(


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 27, 2011)

Average: 30.38
Event: OH
Standard Deviation: 3.71
Best Time: 21.22
Worst Time: 41.07
Individual Times:
1.	30.51	
2.	23.25	
3.	27.72	
4.	33.94
5.	27.38	
6.	*(21.22)*
7.	37.75	
8.	29.82	
9.	*(41.07)* 
10.	33.58	
11.	33.14
12.	26.71

Very good average. Almost all the sub-30 solves were U-perms.


----------



## Deluchie (Mar 27, 2011)

*Round 47*
*Round Average:28.61*

1. 32.42
2. 25.98
3. 28.54
4. 27.30
5. (23.98)
6. 26.15
7. 29.90
8. 26.43
9. 30.74
10. 28.06
11. (38.31)
12. 30.60

Have already got many sub 30 Avg's of 5 and 12's and this is about 1 second below average for me.


----------



## Erzz (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 47
Average: 37.11
Using TF

Times: 35.62, 38.84, (32.20), (43.10), 37.04, 38.18, 40.40, 39.41, 34.86, 39.34, 34.15 33.25

Much better than last time. Like 4 of the solves had pops in them though. Maybe I should go back to my Alpha.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 28, 2011)

*Round 47
Yellow cross average: 34.17*

1. 35.39 
2. 29.87 
3. 39.32 
4. 26.16 
5. 38.94 
6. 39.44 
7. 33.50 
8. 35.90 
9. 32.97 
10. 28.35 
11. 39.09 
12. 28.38 

Four sub-30 times in there. Three 39s too though. 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 27, 2011 8:49:03 PM - 9:07:15 PM

Mean: 33.94
Standard deviation: 4.62
Best Time: 26.16
Worst Time: 39.44

Best average of 5: 32.41
8-12 - 35.90 32.97 (28.35) (39.09) 28.38

Best average of 12: 34.17
1-12 - 35.39 29.87 39.32 (26.16) 38.94 (39.44) 33.50 35.90 32.97 28.35 39.09 28.38


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 28, 2011)

*Round 47*

_Event -- OH_
*Average -- 58.00*

Individual times --

1:01.94, (51.46), 59.71, 54.94, 59.36, (1:08.63), 54.04, 1:01.96, 1:02.26, 58.90, 
52.42, 54.49


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 47
*Average: 30.41*

Times: 32.22, 29.00, 28.50, 35.87, 35.50, 30.06, 26.14, 28.19, 29.18, 29.04, 36.92, 26.53

Just short


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 29, 2011)

*Round Forty-Seven Results*

*Round Forty-Seven​*








Congratulations to this weeks graduate, notluK!!

Nice work wontolla with a sub 30 average!

Welcome to Phlippieskezer, tx789, y235, and Vinny, also MrIndianTeen and masteranders1 trying new things.

Graduates Graph


Spoiler









Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 29, 2011)

*Round Forty-Eight Scrambles*

*Round Forty-Eight​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 4th​
*Scrambles*
1. L' R2 U L2 D' L2 D L B U' R B R L' D U' L' U D F 
2. F U F2 L2 R F' L' U B' L F2 B' U L' F2 U2 R2 F D L2 
3. R U' R2 F U2 D R D' R2 L2 D' R' U' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B2 D 
4. F L2 D F' U' R2 L' B2 U F D' U2 B D' R U R2 B' R2 D 
5. F' R2 B' U2 L' F2 D U F2 B' U' D' R2 F2 B' L F R2 L' D2 
6. R B2 F' R B' U' F2 B2 R F' D2 F' R U' L B2 F2 R' L D2 
7. U L U' D' F B L' F2 U2 B' U2 F B' U R2 D' R F2 R' U' 
8. U D2 L D B F L D2 B D2 B' D' B U2 L2 U2 D R' B U 
9. D F U' R' B' F2 L R' F2 R2 F B L D' B2 U B' D' R U2 
10. U2 F B' L' R2 B2 L' D' R L' B' U R' D L U2 L' U' F' R 
11. U' B U R F U2 F' U R' F2 R D' L' F D' U' R L2 F D' 
12. L U R' L U' F D2 U' L' U D L' F2 D F' L' F' L2 B2 L2


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 29, 2011)

Average 40.21
42.47, 28.95, 48.64, 46.62, 39.58, 40.59, 39.82, 39.55, 30.51, 29.74, DNF, 44.54


----------



## tx789 (Mar 29, 2011)

Round 48
(44.94)
35.26
36.59
41.57
29.05
29.83
29.17
39.77
33.04
31.82
(25.69)
31.52


avg of 12: 33.76
Best avg of 5: 29.35
Standard deviation: 5.51


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 29, 2011)

Round 48:
55.37, 1:05.99, 1:07.47, 50.42, 54.59, (40.28), 1:00.96, (3:23.00), 1:52.47, 59.04, 58.83, 44.49 = 1:02.96

Roux-style. My brain melted after solve 7.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 29, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Round 48:
> 55.37, 1:05.99, 1:07.47, 50.42, 54.59, (40.28), 1:00.96, (3:23.00), 1:52.47, 59.04, 58.83, 44.49 = 1:02.96
> 
> Roux-style. My brain melted after solve 7.


 
Yeah Chris! Roux FTW! Your first sub20 solve with it will be euphoric.

Brian, how long do my rounds last? I leaving to visit some colleges, and won't have the time to participate for the next few weeks.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Round 48 OH 
Times:*

51.44, 44.28, 35.87, 52.06, 47.00, 40.59, 48.62, 58.92, 37.15[pll skip], 41.32, 43.75, 41.08 = 44.73 ave12

That was a big drop in times.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 29, 2011)

Round 48

Average: 37.60

Standard Deviation: 2.56
Best Time: 30.93
Worst Time: 44.02
Individual Times:
1.	(44.02)L' R2 U L2 D' L2 D L B U' R B R L' D U' L' U D F
2.	41.30	F U F2 L2 R F' L' U B' L F2 B' U L' F2 U2 R2 F D L2
3.	38.65	R U' R2 F U2 D R D' R2 L2 D' R' U' R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 B2 D
4.	39.02	F L2 D F' U' R2 L' B2 U F D' U2 B D' R U R2 B' R2 D
5.	38.46	F' R2 B' U2 L' F2 D U F2 B' U' D' R2 F2 B' L F R2 L' D2
6.	39.86	R B2 F' R B' U' F2 B2 R F' D2 F' R U' L B2 F2 R' L D2
7.	39.55	U L U' D' F B L' F2 U2 B' U2 F B' U R2 D' R F2 R' U'
8.	38.33	U D2 L D B F L D2 B D2 B' D' B U2 L2 U2 D R' B U
9.	32.96	D F U' R' B' F2 L R' F2 R2 F B L D' B2 U B' D' R U2
10.	35.22	U2 F B' L' R2 B2 L' D' R L' B' U R' D L U2 L' U' F' R
11.	32.65	U' B U R F U2 F' U R' F2 R D' L' F D' U' R L2 F D'
12.	(30.93)L U R' L U' F D2 U' L' U D L' F2 D F' L' F' L2 B2 L2

0.65 faster than last week.
So close to a "true" sub-40. Maybe I should practice/warm up before I start!


----------



## yomaster (Mar 29, 2011)

*ROUND 48 RESULTS*


*Average: 27.88*
_Best Time: 22.65
Worst Time: 37.30_

Individual Times:
1. 26.82 
2. 32.99	
3. (37.30) 
4. 30.17	
5. (22.65) 
6. 25.03	
7. 25.55	
8. 24.27	
9. 30.88	
10. 33.52	
11. 23.41	
12. 26.15	


Comments:

FINALLY! Under 30! My new best average of 12!
My worst time there (37.30) was a pop. Also, I put it back in the wrong way.
New best! 22.65 is my new "time to beat"!


----------



## Deluchie (Mar 29, 2011)

Best Time: 26.66
Worst Time: 41.25 OMGSOBADD.....

Average: 29.81 Pheww... Just barely Sub-30.

1. 27.24
2. (41.25)
3. 32.30
4. 28.74
5. 28.19
6. 33.99
7. 27.39
8. (26.66)
9. 31.52
10. 33.03
11. 27.60
12. 28.11

Well this was a brutal average....


----------



## EricReese (Mar 29, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Yeah Chris! Roux FTW! Your first sub20 solve with it will be euphoric.
> 
> Brian, how long do my rounds last? I leaving to visit some colleges, and won't have the time to participate for the next few weeks.


 
As far as I know, your rounds last forever, its just if you get 3 consecutive sub 30 rounds then you graduate. No worries


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 30, 2011)

Roux..sorta. Blockbuilding into COLL into solving the remaining cross into pure flip edges OLLs into EPLL. Last solve + 47 and 45 I put the final cross pieces in wrongly (aka if I did "yellow" cross then I'd put in white by accident)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 28.16
worst time: 55.05

current avg5: 33.83 (σ = 4.74)
best avg5: 33.83 (σ = 4.74)

current avg12: 37.41 (σ = 5.69)
best avg12: 37.41 (σ = 5.69)

session avg: 37.41 (σ = 5.69)
session mean: 38.11

I guess that 28 is PB.

35.73, 36.44, 37.34, 30.38, 45.31, 40.29, 47.12, 30.15, 40.52, 28.16, 30.83, 55.05


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Mar 30, 2011)

Round 48

number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.94
worst time: 39.29

current avg5: 35.73 (σ = 1.52)
best avg5: 33.42 (σ = 0.90)

current avg12: 35.08 (σ = 2.09)
best avg12: 35.08 (σ = 2.09)

session avg: 35.08 (σ = 2.09)
session mean: 34.76

34.49, 36.66, 37.04, 37.78, 31.66, 32.17, 33.84, 34.26, 37.82, 26.94, 35.13, 39.29


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 30, 2011)

Statistics for 03-29-2011 21:07:13
*Round 48: LouisCormier - 31.97*
Event: OH
Average: 31.97
Standard Deviation: 3.17
Best Time: 23.86
Worst Time: 38.78
Individual Times:
37.73, 30.14, 35.77, (38.78), 30.47, 29.38, 32.67, (23.86), 36.90, 29.00, 30.64, 26.97

The 23 had three free pairs and the 26 was OLL skip. Beginning was bad but ended good


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 30, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Yeah Chris! Roux FTW! Your first sub20 solve with it will be euphoric.
> 
> Brian, how long do my rounds last? I leaving to visit some colleges, and won't have the time to participate for the next few weeks.


 


EricReese said:


> As far as I know, your rounds last forever, its just if you get 3 consecutive sub 30 rounds then you graduate. No worries



Yea don't sweat it I'll keep your times and just join back in when you get back.


----------



## wontolla (Mar 30, 2011)

Round: 48
Mean: 28.84

Best Time: 22.84
Worst Time: 43.07

Best average of 12: 28.84
1-12 - (43.07) 25.80 31.18 26.33 29.78 24.78 28.69 36.33 23.38 29.81 (22.84) 32.36

Now that's what I'm talking about baby!


----------



## Vinny (Mar 30, 2011)

30.00 Accidentally clicked the space button to stop the timer, then realized I was using the Stackmat. haha
33.78
30.97
(37.02) messed up first block... 
28.41
32.66
28.63
32.13+ (almost a DNF, too)
(24.30)
26.69
36.36
27.72

Average: *30.74*

Best avg. of 12 so far. At least I'm making really fast progress.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 31, 2011)

Average: 29.41
Event: OH
Standard Deviation: 1.91
25.92, 32.58, 27.76, 29.01, 29.15, 30.45, 26.66, *(35.49)*, *(22.99)*, 29.75, 32.32, 30.52

PB average (i think)! 22.99 was OLL skip although I got a locky J-perm as PLL.

*SUB 30!!!*:tu


----------



## Selkie (Apr 2, 2011)

Round 48

Average 29.48

Yay, 1st sub 30 average in the thread  Very inconsistent though. But cannot complain, been away on business to a conference with no practice for 3 days so did not think I wouldn't make sub 30.

27.50, 30.92, (35.75), 25.42, 31.33, 31.23, 33.79, 30.48, (24.22), 31.45, 27.50, 25.14

number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.22
worst time: 35.75

current avg12: 29.48 (σ = 2.74)
best avg12: 29.48 (σ = 2.74)

session avg: 29.48 (σ = 2.74)
session mean: 29.56


----------



## earthworm22 (Apr 4, 2011)

*ROUND 48

Avg = 29.26*


12:	00:26.95	
11:	00:31.36	
10:	00:27.65	
09:	{00:32.22}	
08:	00:27.78	
07:	00:27.82	
06:	00:32.09	
05:	00:27.52	
04:	00:30.10	
03:	00:31.53	
02:	00:29.81	
01:	{00:25.98}

. . . back in the running . . .


----------



## Erzz (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 48
Average of 12: 33.54
Using TF

Times: 36.32 31.14 34.64 33.35 31.34 31.66 31.76 (28.20 First sub 30 with TF!!  I think I was so happy about this that I failed the next 3 solves due to excitement) 37.38 (41.94) 37.68 30.14 (So close)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 48
Average: 34.46*

1-12 - 34.49 37.75 30.20 29.82 (45.01) 36.13 31.20 37.22 40.08 (24.89) 30.02 37.70


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 48
average 39.30
33.04, 38.49, 33.35, 40.27, 59.60 bad messed up on f2l, 30.11, 49.09, 33.76, 43.54, 31.57, 44.75, 45.18*


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 5, 2011)

*Round Forty-Eight*

*Round Forty-Eight​*








No graduates this week.

guinepigs rock you posted two averages this week (or let me know if I'm reading your posts incorrectly)... I used the first. 

Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 5, 2011)

*Scrambles*

*Round Forty-Nine​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 11th​
*Scrambles*
1. U L2 F2 D U R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L' D' R' D2 U F2 L' B' R2 L U
2. R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U L' B' L' F2 L2 F2 R U' B2 L'
3. U' L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F L' B' D B U B' D2 L
4. U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U' F D U2 R' U B' U' B D2
5. B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D2 B2 R B' R2 L' F' D L D2 U' B2 U
6. U2 R2 L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' F' D U' L' D F2 D2 F' L2
7. L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' R' U L D2 B' L' F U2 B'
8. U2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 F R U' L F' L' B' L' U'
9. B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 F L F' L' B D' B' U' R B2 U2
10. L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 R D' L F' R B' L'
11. D R2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 L' B U2 B2 D2 B R2 U F2 U'
12. B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R D' F R' U L B2 L' U B'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

25.46, 58.48[brain melted], 34.12, 31.85, 23.78, 38.77, 36.18, 27.28, 31.59, 25.23, 31.62, 20.62 = *30.59 average*

Roux.


----------



## caseyd (Apr 5, 2011)

is it too late to join? oh well ima do them anyway


----------



## caseyd (Apr 5, 2011)

(33.75), (25.40), 30.16, 33.02, 28.22, 31.10, 28.46, 31.08, 32.84, 29.46, 26.56, 32.59
average 30.36, osooo close


----------



## wontolla (Apr 5, 2011)

Round: 49
Mean: 27.51

Best Time: 24.50
Worst Time: 33.83

Best average of 12: 27.51
1-12 - 24.75 (24.50) 27.20 29.46 25.22 27.93 25.10 27.89 28.87 (33.83) 28.50 30.15

Graduation time!
Man, sub-20 looks sooo far away. On the other hand, big cubes are tempting.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 5, 2011)

Round 49:
(57.52), 37.49, 50.53, 50.92, 37.97, 43.22, 35.85, 37.69, 38.84, 49.40, (31.91), 37.10 = 41.90

On the 31.91, after solving F2B and then corners, I was down to only 3 edges unsolved so I just used a BH commutator to solve them directly.


----------



## aidsit (Apr 6, 2011)

Round 49:

*Average: 32.66*

33.59, 36.20, 37.23, 25.76, 33.18, 37.96, 34.92, 28.82, 30.31, 29.45, 30.64, 33.81. 

I couldn't be bothered to warm my hands up until 28.82 solve lol.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 6, 2011)

Round 49

Average: 42.12

Standard Deviation: 2.75
Best Time: 36.81
Worst Time: 57.61
Individual Times:
1.	50.00	U L2 F2 D U R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L' D' R' D2 U F2 L' B' R2 L U
2.	42.53	R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U L' B' L' F2 L2 F2 R U' B2 L'
3.	43.21	U' L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F L' B' D B U B' D2 L
4.	39.68	U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U' F D U2 R' U B' U' B D2
5.	(36.81)	B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D2 B2 R B' R2 L' F' D L D2 U' B2 U
6.	40.91	U2 R2 L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' F' D U' L' D F2 D2 F' L2
7.	40.25	L2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' R' U L D2 B' L' F U2 B'
8.	43.19	U2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 F R U' L F' L' B' L' U'
9.	38.83	B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 F L F' L' B D' B' U' R B2 U2
10.	42.55	L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 B' U2 F' U2 R D' L F' R B' L'
11.	40.08	D R2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 L' B U2 B2 D2 B R2 U F2 U'
12.	(57.61)	B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R D' F R' U L B2 L' U B'

I just re-stickered my GuHong and I can't get used to it. The only solve I'm happy about is the clean 50.00! Messed up a lot of PLL's this time. Oh well, time for improvement next time. This was 4.52s slower than last time.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 8, 2011)

Round 49 speed
31.05, (48.05), 41.47[Horrible], (27.58), 27.11, 28.93, 37.83, 30.52, 36.96, 30.46, 28.59, 35.41+=32.88
σ = 4.45


----------



## Selkie (Apr 8, 2011)

Round 49

Event: *Speed*

Average: 29.79

Not much progress this week even though a lot of practice. I seem to be on a bit of a plateau, though luckily the plateau is just sub 30! So going to be working a lot on my cross in the next week and introducing myself to x-cross. I can see me as likely to get over 30 average next week as graduate at this point. Still, most recent Ao100s are about the 30.2-30.3 mark which obviously includes complete fail solves so pleased with progress 3 months into the addiction 

27.77, 30.51, 27.15, 34.06, 29.99, (25.70), 27.23, 29.26, 29.22, 27.96, 34.72, (35.48)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.70
worst time: 35.48

current avg5: 31.07 (σ = 2.58)
best avg5: 28.12 (σ = 1.32)

current avg12: 29.79 (σ = 2.54)
best avg12: 29.79 (σ = 2.54)

session avg: 29.79 (σ = 2.54)
session mean: 29.92


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 8, 2011)

*Round 49*
Round Average: 28.39 Yay, I finally graduated for Sub-30 Thread....... After 3 rounds... 

1. 24.88
2. 27.36
3. 24.96
4. 34.07
5. 26.83
6. 35.35
7. 29.53
8. 29.29
9. 29.15
10. 28.82
11. 25.08
12. 28.86

Pretty good avg pretty standard, no great times. But, whatever Sub-30 is Sub-30!


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 9, 2011)

*Round 49: LouisCormier- 30.48*
Statistics for 04-08-2011 20:35:55

Average: 30.48
Standard Deviation: 3.27
Best Time: 21.34
Worst Time: 35.83
Individual Times:
32.01, 35.09, (35.83), 31.19, 33.58, 25.94, 28.60, 33.56, 33.24, 23.63, (21.34), 27.93
PB single and NL finished very good  woot woot OH is fun


----------



## aidsit (Apr 9, 2011)

aidsit said:


> Round 49:
> 
> *Average: 32.66*
> 
> ...




woops i forgot to take out best and worst time

real average: 32.82


----------



## andojay (Apr 9, 2011)

Round23
41.21, 37.21, 41.02, 43.03, 50.56, 1:06.55, 50.65, 59.52, 40.21, 50.27, 49.28, 53.00

best time: 37.21
worst time: 1:06.55

current avg5: 50.85
best avg5: 41.75

current avg12: 47.88


----------



## DDCube (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 49

Average= 35.61

1. 34.56
2. 36.13
3. 39.03
4. 38.84
5. 36.88
6. 30.61
7. 32.39
8. 36.13
9. 36.77
10. 36.27
11. 31.04
12. 37.07

best time: 30.61
worst time: 39.03

Hey, im new to the forum, hope to graduate soon! That was a decent average for me..


----------



## Vinny (Apr 9, 2011)

*Roux*

29.30 26.18 26.62 27.30 28.51 27.69 (36.63) 26.95 25.22 27.58 28.68 (23.04)

Average: *27.40*

I'm pretty sure I'm sub 30 because I haven't gotten an average over 30 in the past week. But I'll keep going anyway...

Meh average.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 9, 2011)

Average: 29.63
*OH*
Standard Deviation: 2.75
1.	28.64	
2.	*(35.40)* 
3.	24.04	
4.	*(23.18)* 
5.	32.44	
6.	33.73	
7.	25.22	
8.	29.27	
9.	29.39	
10.	29.78	
11.	30.46	
12.	33.30

Pretty good average


----------



## yomaster (Apr 10, 2011)

*ROUND 49 RESULTS*

*Average: 28.21*

_Best Time: 23.20
Worst Time: 39.79_

Individual Times:
1. 29.42
2. 24.83
3. 23.89
4. 28.41
5. 38.31
6. 26.58
7. (39.79)
8. 25.89
9. 24.18
10. 28.90
11. (23.20)
12. 31.70


----------



## earthworm22 (Apr 10, 2011)

*ROUND 49

AVG = 28.89*

12:	00:29.52	
11:	{00:24.64}
10:	00:27.82	
9:	00:25.12	
8:	00:29.20	
7:	00:26.54	
6:	00:27.39	
5:	00:30.04	
4:	00:34.68	
3:	{00:39.82	} . . . pop . . .
2:	00:28.86	
1:	00:29.73


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round Forty-Nine
Yellow Cross: 32.14*

1. (44.62)
2. 34.77
3. 40.42
4. 26.29
5. 37.61
6. 29.46
7. 33.31
8. 34.08
9. 29.18
10. 25.87
11. (24.36)
12. 30.41


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 10, 2011)

ROUND 49
Event -- One-Handed

*Average: 48.71*
Standard Deviation: 6.99

Best Time: 31.25

Worst Time: 56.91

Individual Times:

1.	50.61	

2.	54.53	

3.	53.24	

4.	53.69	

5.	49.90	

6.	31.25	

7.	53.92	

8.	41.68	

9.	56.91	

10.	50.47	

11.	42.06	

12.	46.22


----------



## FasterMaster (Apr 11, 2011)

*ROUND 49*

Average: 57.71

Standard Deviation: 9.72

Best Time: 44.85

Worst Time: 1:19.34

Individual Times:

1.	48.75	

2.	47.03	


3.	56.01	

4.	59.90	

5.	1:07.04	

6.	1:19.34	

7.	52.34	

8.	1:08.98	

9.	44.85	

10.	50.48	

11.	59.44	

12.	58.31	

Pretty good............... for an 8 year old


----------



## tievoke (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 49

*Average = 35.25*

Individual Times
39.60
38.45
39.37
33.23
33.63
33.14
39.17
32.88
35.66
36.46
30.50
30.53


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round Forty-Nine​*








Congratulation to the new graduates: wontolla, Deluchie, and earthworm22!


Graph


Spoiler






​



Graduates Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round Fifty Scrambles*

*Round Fifty​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 18th​
*Scrambles*
1. D2 U2 R F' D2 U' R U2 R L' D' B' D' U' B2 U' F B' U' B' L' F' L' F R'
2. U' R2 F2 D' B' U' D2 L' U2 B2 D' R2 L' D' B R2 L2 F L2 U' F' L R D' L2
3. R2 B2 D L F' R2 L U' D B2 L2 R' U2 L' R2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 D U B D'
4. R B' D L' D F D' R D F2 R B' U' D' F D B R' F' D' L U' D R' L'
5. L2 B' F2 U' L B' F D' B' L2 F B U' B F' L D' R U2 F2 R' U B F' R
6. L R B' D' B2 R' B F D' R2 L U D' L F' B L D' L B R2 L' B U2 L2
7. B2 L' B' L2 F' R D L2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 B R2 U B' L' U' B2 R2 F U2 L F
8. U2 D' L' U' B' D B L' B2 D2 B2 R2 F' L' F2 R F2 B U' R F2 L B D U2
9. L D2 L2 F' L2 U' F2 L' F' U' D2 L U2 L' R2 D' L R' D' U2 F2 B L2 D U2
10. F2 B2 D' F2 B' L' F' B R2 L' F2 D L D' R L2 D2 B2 L D' B' F2 U2 L' U2
11. U2 D2 B U D2 L' B2 F L F2 B' U' D B2 U' F' L' B2 U L' F' R' D2 U2 F'
12. L' B F' D B' R' F' R2 D B' L2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 B U' D' R' U' F' U2 D2 F'


----------



## yomaster (Apr 12, 2011)

*ROUND 50 RESULTS*

*Average: 25.81*

_Best Time: 18.77
Worst Time: 35.99_

Individual Times:
1. 26.12
2. 29.77
3. 27.45
4. 26.07
5. 25.40
6. (18.77)
7. 23.70
8. 21.28
9. 29.78
10. 24.24
11. (35.99)
12. 24.28


Comments:
HOORAY! Graduation Day! I've finally made 3 sub-30 averages!
Special Thanks: Dayan Company (awesome GuHong cube), Carson (for starting this 
awesome thread),and Brian Kremer for updating this every week. You guys rock!
All times were sub-30 except number 11.
I probably will be trying to graduate sub-30 for Petrus method next. I average over 40. Good luck (to me)!
(Wait... Am I allowed to try something else now? Please let me know.)


-yomaster


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 12, 2011)

yomaster said:


> I probably will be trying to graduate sub-30 for Petrus method next. I average over 40. Good luck (to me)!
> (Wait... Am I allowed to try something else now? Please let me know.)
> 
> 
> -yomaster



Yes and congratulations!


----------



## insane569 (Apr 12, 2011)

Best average of 12: *47.42* 1-12 - (57.95) 51.59 42.65 46.49 55.90 43.44 46.90 46.82 53.83 42.46 44.10 (38.31)
*OH* that 38 was almost my PB


----------



## aidsit (Apr 12, 2011)

*Results of Round 50*
*Average: 31.68*

1. 32.03
2. (25.28)
3. 29.18
4. 33.78
5. 32.78
6. 27.65
7. 31.10
8. 30.96
9. (37.56)
10. 31.54
11. 30.25
12. 37.50

pretty bad...but i only am using a rubik's storebought and anyway...
getting new cubes next week xD


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 50*

pi.cubed's results

Average 10 of 12: 24.583
Best: 21.715
Worst: 27.862

24.866
21.840
23.353
24.898
(21.715)
22.511
26.988
26.691
(27.862)
22.870
25.928
25.880 

I have concluded, from this and from previous experiences, that I can only do about 20 solves in a day before my times get bad. :|
New cubes should arrive in a day or so.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 12, 2011)

_*round 50 *_
44.30 (horrible trying innitive F2L I might of spelled it wrong and will hopfully get sub 30 soon)

44.33
53.27
54.44
44.34
37.62
38.39
32.73
3./16
45.20
42.97
47.61
DNF (stuffed up z perm)

4 was pll but f2l sucked so i was still bad


----------



## DDCube (Apr 12, 2011)

Round 50:

Average= 33.14

1. 36.35
2. 35.16
3. 40.40
4. 34.85
5. 26.51
6. 35.21
7. 30.08
8. 30.73
9. 35.07
10. 28.14
11. 31.73
12. 34.09

best time: 26.51
worst time: 40.40

best avg5: 32.18

:fp Could have done a bit better....


----------



## Chiv (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round Fifty:*

AVERAGE: 46.055

53.00, 35.18, 46.14, 41.83, 42.15, 46.11, 46.87, (53.38), 49.75, (31.58), 50.92, 48.60 = 46.055

Very inconsistent...


----------



## clincr (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 50 - OH*

57.23, (DNF(1:12.11)), 49.77, 53.97, (47.85), 53.78, 52.26, 52.03, 48.56, 52.70, 1:08.86, 48.08

53.72 (σ = 5.67)

Suffering from oh amnesia... especially G perms. My mini Type C should come through soon so I don't have to use a massive guhong


----------



## Selkie (Apr 12, 2011)

Round 50

Event: Speed

Average: 29.66

Yay, graduated! Coincidentally I graduate just at the point where I am confident in myself I am sub-30. Last 2 Ao100's have been sub 30. Too many 30+ for my liking but I find it difficult to set a slower F2L pace when doing forum averages so my lookahead suffers.

Think I'll get an early start in Sub-20 thread , and next week I'll start OH for this one 

30.72, 33.45, 29.35, 30.36, 27.91, 29.74, 29.48, 30.32, 28.39, 26.84, (33.99), (25.24)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.24
worst time: 33.99

current avg12: 29.66 (σ = 1.71)
best avg12: 29.66 (σ = 1.71)

session avg: 29.66 (σ = 1.71)
session mean: 29.65


----------



## radmin (Apr 13, 2011)

*ROUND 50
AVE 28.13*

26.11
29.12
28.32
30.57
(24.86)
25.78
28.56
28.15
29.42
(31.96)
28.33
26.94


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2011)

*Round 50:*
Rewks
Average: 38.42 seconds


Spoiler



Individual Times: 32.36, 45.82, 35.79, 43.52, 36.50, 31.13, (26.03), (51.09), 35.45, 32.33, 43.70, 47.60

26.03 is my pb single!


----------



## EricReese (Apr 13, 2011)

What happened with the 51's and high 40s Chris?

sidenote- Might quit this thread, Its been a few months annd I haven't improved at all in OH even though I have practiced. I don't see the point anymore, no matter what I am still suck averaging around 37 -.-


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2011)

EricReese said:


> What happened with the 51's and high 40s Chris?


 
1) Build a decent first block
2) ZOMG wtf is going on 2nd block maybe... maybe not... Is that a piece I need? How did that piece get there? Where did that corner piece go? ZOMG I'm still on 2nd block!?!? Oh God my brain is melting, this is so different from CFOP.... yay! 2nd block finally built!
3) Relatively normal solve to the end


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2011)

Average: 29.28
*OH*
1.	30.48
2.	25.98
3.	26.68	
4.	25.71	
5.	(25.53) 
6.	28.67	
7.	(37.39) 
8.	33.75
9.	28.34	
10.	27.92
11.	28.55
12.	36.71

Sub 30! In that was my pb ao5 (26.12).


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 13, 2011)

Average of 12 46.25 I messed up on some solves this is pathetic solves.
48.31, 1:07.55, 48.95, 38.81, 31.42, 1:00.63, 35.88, 1:00.94, 48.48, 45.64, 29.61, 43.41


----------



## Jakube (Apr 13, 2011)

ROUND 50 
Event OH

Average: 49.37

53.09, 49.29, 43.32, (57.53), 50.51, 52.62, 54.31, 46.27, (37.56), 39.79, 55.03, 49.50

This could be a lot better, but I´m so tired.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 50:*

*15.53:*

14.55
15.27
13.68
18.17
17.82
15.84
13.91
16.00
21.91
13.47
15.23
14.84

I know, I know. Just doing this for fun and to graduate fast. =)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 14, 2011)

Haven't been on this for a while...
Been trying out Roux for a few days now... My recognition and permutation of UR and UL edges sucks, though... That, and my two blocks at the start are somewhat tainted by CFOP-style F2L... 

*Round Fifty​**Average: 49.77*
Cube: Mf8 Legend
σ = 8.87

Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (new method: ROUX!!! Boo-yah! Fridrich is for wimps! ...I still suck at it, though)
Individual Times:
1. 40.29
2. 58.09
3. [1:08.45 (no!!! More than a minute!!)]
4. 1:07:49 (another... -.-)
5. 42.06 (much better...)
6. 42.63 (no!!! I said sub-thirty!!)
7. 45.74
8. 53.92
9. 49.68
10. 55.61
11. 42.23 (good for a pop and parity recovery... Funny because it's one of my best)
12. [36.22 (only sub-forty... Wow)]


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 50
Average: 33.89
Event: 3x3 speed

Individual Times:
39.10
30.21
32.60
30.81
(26.41) 
29.88
35.31
(41.63) 
35.05
33.66
36.10
36.16


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 50

Average: 38.07

Standard Deviation: 2.86
Best Time: 32.75
Worst Time: 46.46
Individual Times:
1.	36.18	D2 U2 R F' D2 U' R U2 R L' D' B' D' U' B2 U' F B' U' B' L' F' L' F R'
2.	40.83	U' R2 F2 D' B' U' D2 L' U2 B2 D' R2 L' D' B R2 L2 F L2 U' F' L R D' L2
3.	35.72	R2 B2 D L F' R2 L U' D B2 L2 R' U2 L' R2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 D U B D'
4.	43.15	R B' D L' D F D' R D F2 R B' U' D' F D B R' F' D' L U' D R' L'
5.	(32.75)	L2 B' F2 U' L B' F D' B' L2 F B U' B F' L D' R U2 F2 R' U B F' R
6.	36.53	L R B' D' B2 R' B F D' R2 L U D' L F' B L D' L B R2 L' B U2 L2
7.	(46.46)	B2 L' B' L2 F' R D L2 B2 R2 B' R2 U2 B R2 U B' L' U' B2 R2 F U2 L F
8.	40.28	U2 D' L' U' B' D B L' B2 D2 B2 R2 F' L' F2 R F2 B U' R F2 L B D U2
9.	40.43	L D2 L2 F' L2 U' F2 L' F' U' D2 L U2 L' R2 D' L R' D' U2 F2 B L2 D U2
10.	33.41	F2 B2 D' F2 B' L' F' B R2 L' F2 D L D' R L2 D2 B2 L D' B' F2 U2 L' U2
11.	40.16	U2 D2 B U D2 L' B2 F L F2 B' U' D B2 U' F' L' B2 U L' F' R' D2 U2 F'
12.	34.00	L' B F' D B' R' F' R2 D B' L2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 B U' D' R' U' F' U2 D2 F'

Getting used to my new stickers. 4.05s faster than last time.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 15, 2011)

*ROUND 50*

*Average -- 49.78*

_Event -- OH_

Standard Deviation: 7.72

Best Time: 38.54

Worst Time: 1:05.50

Individual Times:

1.	51.62	

2.	43.63	

3.	47.87	

4.	57.83	

5.	53.23	

6.	44.96	

7.	47.06	

8.	40.28	

9.	38.54	

10.	1:05.50	

11.	47.37	

12.	59.44


Had 3 PLL skips in that average!!


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 17, 2011)

*Round 50:*
Average: 1:48:28
Event OH

1:05.06, 2:13.34, 2:17.07, 1:37.73, 56.48, 1:48.36, 1:56.49, 2:00.29, 1:24.07, 2:01.15, 1:44.15, 2:12.20 

Yeah, I know I suck but have reletivley small hands so doing r',u' and l is freakin impossible!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 17, 2011)

Deluchie said:


> Yeah, I know I suck but have reletivley small hands so doing r',u' and l is freakin impossible!


 
Then get a smaller cube, or just don't use r, u, or l. 
Problem solved.

(For example, I personally use a Type A Mini for OH, because I find it awkward to fingertrick on my Guhong or other larger cubes OH)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 17, 2011)

*Round Fifty
Yellow Cross 
Average: 30.40*

Scrambles
1. 30.52
2. 28.30
3. 28.65
4. 39.32
5. (39.66)
6. 33.62
7. 31.18
8. 28.13
9. 29.73
10. 29.56
11.25.00
12. (24.28)


----------



## TwoTrees (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 50
Average: 37.18*

1.)49.98
2.)37.15
3.)34.68
4.)42.91
5.)40.05
6.)33.21
7.)29.70
8.)41.25
9.)26.18
10.)31.29
11.)32.82
12.)46.92

This is my first attempt at an average of 12, hope I have posted it correctly and it's not too late. If it is don't worry about including it in results. I'm fairly happy with my average although my individual solves are so inconsistent.


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 50
Average 50.93

1:	00:49.55
2:	00:53.24
3:	00:44.94
4:	00:52.12
5:	00:44.17
6:	01:06.39
7:	00:54.79
8:	00:52.57
9:	00:52.30
10:	00:50.22
11:	00:49.34
12:	00:50.19

Thought I'd sign up 

Not a great set for me. I did an Avg5 sub 45 a few days ago.
Current technique, 2LOLL 2LPLL. I've memorized full PLL, but for G-Perms, Ra, Rb, V and F I'm either too slow, or make too many errors to do a timed speed run, so I do T Perm + U perm.
Also bad habit: I'm currently only planning 2 or 3 pieces of the cross.
Solves: Average difficulty. The 1min+ solve I stuffed the cross, I also accidentally unsolved a corner pair. My best time would have been Solve 9, I whacked the keyboard too hard and minimized the cube timer instead of stopping it, costing me 5+ seconds.

This was fun. I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## benmeister (Apr 18, 2011)

*ROUND 50*
Event: _Speed_

Average of 12: *36.30*
 (31.35) (41.34)

1. 38.57 
2. 39.68 
3. 38.92 
4. 35.96 
5. 37.28 
6. 37.10 
7. 31.67 
8. 32.86 
9. 32.29 
10. 38.67 (POP)
11. 41.34 fp)
12. 31.35 

Pretty happy about this. I was averaging like 40 just a week ago and had pretty much no lookahead, but I have just now lubed my guhong as well as trained in F2L and lookahead and I am loving it


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round Fifty​*








Congratulation to yomaster, radmin, antoineccantin, and Selkie, who all graduated this week!

Graph


Spoiler






​



Graduates Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round Fifty-One Scrambles*

*Round Fifty-One​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 25th​
*Scrambles*
1. B' L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U' D' L U2 B L' B' U B D2 L F D' L D2 L U' L'
2. L' U2 D' R2 B D2 R2 F' B' U2 F2 U' L' D U2 F' B2 D2 R2 B R2 L F' U R2
3. R B2 R' L F U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B L R2 F U2 F2 B2 R2 F L U2 L D R' L2
4. B' D2 F U' L D' F L U' F B' R' F R' L F L F2 L' F' B2 D R2 B2 D
5. B' D' F' L' D2 B U' B2 F2 U B2 D L2 D L F R' F D U2 B2 U2 B2 L D'
6. F2 R2 D F2 L' R U' F2 D' U' L2 F2 D B' U L' F2 R2 B U2 F' L D2 F' B2
7. L' R2 U' L B' F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R' D' R' L' D2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 B D R'
8. L2 R2 U R2 L2 U D' B2 R' F' R F' L F' B D' L2 D L2 F' L R' U' D2 R'
9. F2 B2 R2 L' F D2 L' D2 B D2 B' F' L' R F' L' R' F R' B2 R' D' R2 B2 F
10. F2 U2 F2 B' U2 D' B' R' B R L' U' B R' D R' U D2 F2 R F2 U' D2 L2 R2
11. L U2 D2 F' R' L U' R L2 U' F' L F2 L' R U B2 R2 L' F2 B L2 B2 D' F'
12. B' D' B2 F R U2 B2 R D F' U F' D2 U R2 U F B2 D2 B D2 U' F' L' R


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 50*
OH Average: 1:32:65

1:44.64, (1:18:27), 1:29.32, 1:29.54,(1:50.98), 1:20.28, 1:30.68, 1:26.56, 1:19.75, 1:52.09, 1:32.20, 1:42.58


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 19, 2011)

Just for the record, I'm no longer doing ZZ. I'm now into Roux.

*Round Fifty-One​**Average: 44.669*
Cube: Mf8 Legend

Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (New method: Roux)
Individual Times:

1. 47.98
2. 52.96
3. 53.40
4. 47.80
5. 46.15
6. 43.50
7. 43.13
8. 55.00
9. [58.84 (NOOO!!! Well, at least it's below one minute)]
10. 44.20
11. [42.94]
12. 43.63

Wow... Not even Sub-forty... Not even once. :fp
I felt confident at first, since for the the past few days I've been averaging 35-ish. And now this?! Gah!
Well, at least it was an improvement from my last average on this thread. 
...I really need better look-ahead. The block-building at the very start takes about 35 seconds of those 44 seconds, the corners taking 2 - 3 seconds, and the LSE, I think I do fairly fast relative to the rest (6-ish seconds). Now, if I can better my recognition for corners (sometimes I take a while figuring out what case it is), and better my first two blocks by A LOT... Then, maybe then, I can have sub-thirty, or at least sub-forty. -.-

[EDIT]: LOL! The very next solve I do is with a qqtimer scramble and my Type A cube, and I get 38.91 seconds. That would've been my best in the above average. *ml.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 19, 2011)

OH race here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28703-Race-to-Sub-20-OH


----------



## yomaster (Apr 19, 2011)

*ROUND 51 RESULTS*
_Event: Petrus method_


*Average: 36.38**
Standard Deviation: 7.86*

_Best Time: 24.56
Worst Time: 53.50_

Individual Times:
1. 43.00
2. 53.50
3. 30.78
4. 40.25
5. 45.05
6. 36.69
7. 29.98
8. 33.12
9. 39.34
10. 24.56
11. 31.88
12. 28.44

Comments:
Just wondering, since I already graduated, but I'm trying a different event, will my averages still be posted in the results at the end of the week?
I don't use Petrus often. At the beginning I didn't know how to use inspection, and then I started to plan out the 2x2x2 block.
24.56 is my best Petrus solve ever!
Umm... what does "standard deviation" mean?


----------



## insane569 (Apr 19, 2011)

*round 51* *OH*
Best average of 12: *49.00* 
1-12 - 49.19 48.16 43.59 (71.28) 42.38 (41.07) 53.53 49.09 44.82 47.18 55.08 56.97


----------



## caseyd (Apr 19, 2011)

wow im horrible at petrus, and can conseptually complete roux, but not speed solve, but im 25 seconds with fridrich, and cant use any other methods


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Apr 19, 2011)

Round 51
*Average: 33.99*

Individual times:
32.53
(40.19)
35.21
(25.61)
37.95
36.07
30.99
31.44
37.12
32.22
28.22
38.20

I had a pop on the 40.19 and then as i got into pll a earthquke happened and i screwed that up as well (i know how likely this sounds but it's true)
had a oll skip on the 25.67


----------



## tx789 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 51*
Speed
36.08
29.13 
(27.85) 
(44.80)
33.04 
34.10 29.16
39.24
37.84 
34.24 
28.55 
36.65
=33.80


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 19, 2011)

Average 37.94 cube used Alpha 5
31.24, 34.50, 44.59, 32.98, 42.86, 35.90, 31.49, 40.48, 53.40, 39.67, 37.42, 39.55


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 20, 2011)

yomaster said:


> Just wondering, since I already graduated, but I'm trying a different event, will my averages still be posted in the results at the end of the week?
> I don't use Petrus often. At the beginning I didn't know how to use inspection, and then I started to plan out the 2x2x2 block.
> 24.56 is my best Petrus solve ever!
> Umm... what does "standard deviation" mean?


 
Yes I'll include you in the results using Petrus. 

Smaller standard deviation values indicate more consistent times.


----------



## Verack (Apr 20, 2011)

Round 51

Event: OH
*Average: 43.79*

42.14, 48.93, 37.11, 37.88, 53.07, (55.76), 46.23, 44.07, 52.77, 38.29, 37.39, (36.75)


----------



## kiste (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,

just registered just for this thread.

Round 51
Event: Speed
*Average: 00:30.67*

12:	00:35.49	x
11:	00:32.27	x
10:	00:25.56	x
9:	00:31.69	x
8:	00:29.13	x
7:	00:28.38	x
6:	00:31.60	x
5:	00:31.54	x
4:	00:32.99	x
3:	00:28.26	x
2:	00:29.17	x
1:	00:31.63	x


----------



## hhgoal (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 51*

*Average: * 57.39 seconds

*Event:* _Petrus Method_

Solves:

1: 55.84
2: 56.80
3: (47.82) Best
4: 55.05
5: (1:04.27) Worst
6: 1:01.39
7: 59.98
8: 56.83
9: 49.10
10: 1:02.18
11: 54.15
12: 1:02.64


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round 51*

*Average: 21.69*

_Event -- Yellow cross_

Standard Deviation: 3.45

Best Time: 16.44

Worst Time: 26.59

Individual Times:

1.	23.20	

2.	24.82	

3.	24.45	

4.	20.15	

5.	18.98	

6.	16.55	

7.	26.59	

8.	17.37	

9.	16.44	

10.	23.26	

11.	23.63	

12.	24.88	


Awesome sub - 20's!!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round Fifty-One
Yellow Cross Average 29.00*

1. 32.58
2. (35.83)
3. 26.02
4. 28.11
5. 26.08
6. 31.35
7. (24.12)
8. 29.07
9. 32.82
10. 28.71
11. 25.89
12. 29.42


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round 51:*

14.48, 14.71, 14.78, 15.19, (16.60), 15.24, 13.73, 16.12, 14.43, (12.44), 13.84, 14.44 = *14.70*


----------



## Jakube (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round 51: 39.79*

30.81, 39.43, 36.24, (29.17), (48.89), 42.42, 42.30, 45.13, 31.40, 44.83, 42.96, 42.35


----------



## rishabh (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round 51:* *25.78*

(23.21), 25.34, 23.50, 24.47, 24.91, 27.18, (31.90), 29.38, 25.07, 28.21, 24.16, 25.58


----------



## radmin (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round 51
28.03*


29.27
29.38
28.06
26.4
24.71
27.89
(24.21)
30.03
29.38
27.47
(30.09)
27.75


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Round 51* Roux

*37.94*

43.52 41.75 31.97 32.58 42.72 36.77 36.43 47.18 34.78 31.65 (29.78) (50.38)

Hey Brian I am re-entering this thread using roux just so you know. awesome average of 12


----------



## aidsit (Apr 24, 2011)

*Round 51 Results*

1. 31.25
2. 29.90
3. 26.17
4. 24.64
5. 38.65
6. 35.48
7. (23.82)
8. (48.87)
9. 24.95
10. 27.35
11. 33.87
12. 34.03
Average: 30.63

hmmm i had a fail cross and F2L for the 48 seconds one..
and i got a good look ahead for 23.82
im still using rubik's storbought 
hopefully will be getting new speedcubes this week


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 24, 2011)

*Round 51 - OH*
1:19.11
(1:34.18)
1:15.09
1:02.03
1:06.22
(1:01.66)
1:07.16
1:21.78
1:08.05
1:04.66
1:09.40
1:08.33

*1:10.18*
_My index finger kills from doing so many U's._


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 51

Average: 34.12

Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 29.75
Worst Time: 42.43
Individual Times:
1.	35.30	B' L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U' D' L U2 B L' B' U B D2 L F D' L D2 L U' L'
2.	33.40	L' U2 D' R2 B D2 R2 F' B' U2 F2 U' L' D U2 F' B2 D2 R2 B R2 L F' U R2
3.	34.94	R B2 R' L F U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B L R2 F U2 F2 B2 R2 F L U2 L D R' L2
4.	33.52	B' D2 F U' L D' F L U' F B' R' F R' L F L F2 L' F' B2 D R2 B2 D
5.	30.97	B' D' F' L' D2 B U' B2 F2 U B2 D L2 D L F R' F D U2 B2 U2 B2 L D'
6.	35.63	F2 R2 D F2 L' R U' F2 D' U' L2 F2 D B' U L' F2 R2 B U2 F' L D2 F' B2
7.	35.65	L' R2 U' L B' F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R' D' R' L' D2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 B D R'
8.	34.19	L2 R2 U R2 L2 U D' B2 R' F' R F' L F' B D' L2 D L2 F' L R' U' D2 R'
9.	33.63	F2 B2 R2 L' F D2 L' D2 B D2 B' F' L' R F' L' R' F R' B2 R' D' R2 B2 F
10.	(29.75)	F2 U2 F2 B' U2 D' B' R' B R L' U' B R' D R' U D2 F2 R F2 U' D2 L2 R2
11.	34.00	L U2 D2 F' R' L U' R L2 U' F' L F2 L' R U B2 R2 L' F2 B L2 B2 D' F'
12.	(42.43)	B' D' B2 F R U2 B2 R D F' U F' D2 U R2 U F B2 D2 B D2 U' F' L' R

I have been practicing, with many sub-30 times, so I hoped for more than 1 this round. I would have gotten 43. place in the first round of Danish Open 2011 with this result
3.95s faster than last time.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 25, 2011)

OH

3 pll skips, one OLL skip on last solve. Finally got a good OH cube so I will practice more. I was kicking myself, I had a COLL I knew and could have forced another PLL skip with it I think <_<

Average of 12: 31.38
1. (25.43) 
2. 32.13
3. 32.78 
4. 34.31 
5. 33.34 
6. 30.85 
7. (35.24) 
8. 29.75
9. 26.10 
10. 31.09 
11. 35.06 
12. 28.41[OLL skip]


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> OH
> 
> 3 pll skips, one OLL skip on last solve. Finally got a good OH cube so I will practice more. I was kicking myself, I had a COLL I knew and could have forced another PLL skip with it I think <_<
> 
> ...


 
Are you going to do Round 2 of the Race to Sub-20 OH? I started Round 2 yesterday.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 25, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Are you going to do Round 2 of the Race to Sub-20 OH? I started Round 2 yesterday.


 
Yea sure, I'll do it


----------



## Germoose (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 51 Speed*

Average *1:19.18*

1) 1:05.39
2) 1:07.65
3) 1:14.18
4) 1:29.79
5) (45.21)
6) 1:27.10
7) 1:30.12
8) 48.95
9) 1:42.44
10) 1:06.43
11) (2:15.87)
12) 1:39.79

First post , average around 55s with petrus, trying out fridich
kept finding 4th Corner-edge pair solved wrong and had to re-do, especially in #11 
also trying to rush my self and don't take the time to recognize pll, often used wrong algorithm


----------



## toastman (Apr 25, 2011)

Round 51

Average 50.80
46.10, 1:01.12, 44.46, 1:06.98, 50.43, 36.60, 46.69, 47.02, 56.10, 49.30, 44.10, 1:00.66

The 36.60 was a PLL skip, and I think a Lucky-PB. the two slowest times I'd consider "stuff-ups". But overall, faster than last week.
Focus for next week:
- Going slow and looking ahead
- Introducing R-Perms into my timed speed-solve attempts.
- Planning the entire cross before beginning.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 25, 2011)

Round 51: LouisCormier- 31.09

Statistics for 04-25-2011 09:18:16

Average: 31.09
Standard Deviation: 2.43
Best Time: 27.04
Worst Time: 37.33
Individual Times:
(37.33), 32.54, 31.09, 31.01, 36.86, 28.16, 33.71, 28.10, 31.55, 27.96, (27.04), 29.94


----------



## piosk (Apr 25, 2011)

Round 51:

*Average: 31,49
*
1) 23.80
2) 40.38
3) 29.05
4) 36.32
5) 32.28
6) 29.87
7) 25.29
8) 34.66
9) 30.73
10) 32.74
11) 33.74
12) 30.21

First two times out; very unstable times have to work on it(didn`t get used to new Guhong),
my first try in this tread, hope to get in the sub-30 very soon


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 26, 2011)

*Round Fifty-One Results*

*Round Fifty-one​*








No new graduates this week! Lot's of new people, though... welcome! 

Graph


Spoiler








Detail



​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 26, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Two Scrambles*

*Round Fifty-Two​*Potential Closing Time - Monday, May 2nd​
*Scrambles*
1. B2 U D2 R2 D2 B2 F' U R D' L' D U' F' R L' B2 U' B2 D' F' D2 B2 L' B'
2. R B F2 D' L2 D B2 D' R B' R2 B R' D' R' U2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 R
3. D U2 R F R' B2 L R D' R' U2 L' D2 L2 R' F' L' F L' F' D' R2 U B F
4. R2 U' R' B D2 L2 U' F2 L' R' B' L' D' L2 D F2 L R2 F2 R2 F U D' F2 L
5. B' L D' U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' R D2 F' L' U L2 B2 F R L' U B R F D U2
6. R2 D2  R D2 R U2 L F' L' U F2 R2 B' D2 R D F D U' B' F' L' B L' D
7. B' L2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 U' D F' B L F' D B2 L2 B2 D' F' D2 B F2 D2 L D'
8. D2 U R B F' R2 U L R' D2 R' U D2 B' F' R B2 D R2 B2 D R2 B D' U
9. R F2 L D' R2 D B' D2 U' R' B L2 B2 U2 B' U2 B D' F2 U F' L B' R' U2
10. U D' B L2 B F2 R U' L2 F' U F U' B' U D' L2 B R' D' R2 F R U' L'
11. U2 D' L' U2 F L2 D2 F' D' B' R' F B2 L2 R D' U2 L' U R2 F' L R' F2 L'
12. D B' D' F2 D' U' R' F' D' R L F' R B F2 D U2 L F2 R L2 D L B2 D2


----------



## EricReese (Apr 26, 2011)

Round 52

Event: OH

27.24, 32.06, 29.05, 33.96, 28.73, (34.12), 28.98, 28.82, 29.04, (23.38[pll skip]), 29.16, 29.58 -> *29.66*

First sub 30 in the thread


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 26, 2011)

*Round 52 - OH*
52.68, 55.05, 50.75, 48.18, 51.47, 57.96, 51.09, 1:07.33, (1:12.33), 52.59, (47.38), 55.09 = *54.22*


----------



## tx789 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Round 52*

Speed

36.01

33.16 34.89 (46.73) 39.76 38.79 41.66 29.23 33.45 32.94 40.05 36.18 (26.08)
BAd


----------



## Verack (Apr 26, 2011)

Round 52

*Average: 42.02*

42.58, 44.97, (55.05), 36.92, (25.78), 49.76, 40.68, 41.14, 39.59, 37.51, 40.07, 46.95

lol, more then 30 sec between best and worst times!


----------



## Jostle (Apr 26, 2011)

*Average: 28.46*

29.46
28.06
30.79
26.49
(31.61)
30.60
28.18
30.06
26.55
27.09
(26.17)
27.30

Was better than expected since I feel sick today... Best average I've had though.
Yup... I might have joined this too late. Still gonna graduate.


Old stuffs
____________________________________________________
Bleh... I think I'm going to do this even though i'm SO close to sub 30.
I might even be barely sub30 already, still I'll edit this post soon.


----------



## Toby (Apr 27, 2011)

So how do we start? Just posting our times?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 27, 2011)

Yay, Roux!

*Round Fifty-Two​**Average: 34.88*
Cube: Dayan Guhong
Background music: The Devil Wears Prada (lol)

Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (New method: Roux)
Individual Times:

1. 42.36 ( :fp What a horrible way to start an AO12)
2. [24.38 (Yay!)]
3. 32.01
4. 33.10
5. 33.97
6. 32.82
7. [48.27 (Worst. Solve. Ever.)]
8. 34.26 
9. 38.42
10. 30.85
11. 36.55
12. 31.62 (Would've been sub-thirty if it wasn't for lock-ups and epic fail insertion of UR and UL...)

Does anyone have some tips of speeding up first two blocks? My blocks literally take 20 - 30 seconds of my solves... I'd be sub-30, if not sub-20 if they were faster...
(I know to use M and Rw moves)

[EDIT]: Yay for best average on this thread so far!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 27, 2011)

Toby said:


> So how do we start? Just posting our times?


 
Yes. Also indicate the method you are using, please. Welcome!


----------



## thatkid (Apr 27, 2011)

Round 52
Fridrich
AVERAGE : 34.25

1) 34.48
2) 33.42
3) (29.10)
4) (38.10)
5) 36.83
6) 37.12
7) 33.46
8) 34.75
9) 30.46
10) 36.74
11) 30.94
12) 34.39

Waiting for my Dayan GuHong and Alpha V-f to arrive so I'm using some crappy Rubik's hybrid


----------



## CommaYou (Apr 27, 2011)

Yellow Cross 
25.31, 26.00, 24.98, 30.83, 35.93, 29.68, 36.01, 23.47, 28.44, 28.07, 29.60, 31.92
= 29.08

whew, i really have to learn not to insert f2l pairs with white... (sub 30 though )


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 27, 2011)

Round 52

Average: 38.58

Standard Deviation: 4.08
Best Time: 31.38
Worst Time: 47.11
Individual Times:
1.	41.88	B2 U D2 R2 D2 B2 F' U R D' L' D U' F' R L' B2 U' B2 D' F' D2 B2 L' B'
2.	(31.38)	R B F2 D' L2 D B2 D' R B' R2 B R' D' R' U2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 R
3.	36.47	D U2 R F R' B2 L R D' R' U2 L' D2 L2 R' F' L' F L' F' D' R2 U B F
4.	44.81	R2 U' R' B D2 L2 U' F2 L' R' B' L' D' L2 D F2 L R2 F2 R2 F U D' F2 L
5.	(47.11)	B' L D' U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' R D2 F' L' U L2 B2 F R L' U B R F D U2
6.	37.96	R2 D2 R D2 R U2 L F' L' U F2 R2 B' D2 R D F D U' B' F' L' B L' D
7.	32.00	B' L2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 U' D F' B L F' D B2 L2 B2 D' F' D2 B F2 D2 L D'
8.	43.11	D2 U R B F' R2 U L R' D2 R' U D2 B' F' R B2 D R2 B2 D R2 B D' U
9.	34.34	R F2 L D' R2 D B' D2 U' R' B L2 B2 U2 B' U2 B D' F2 U F' L B' R' U2
10.	33.44	U D' B L2 B F2 R U' L2 F' U F U' B' U D' L2 B R' D' R2 F R U' L'
11.	37.30	U2 D' L' U2 F L2 D2 F' D' B' R' F B2 L2 R D' U2 L' U R2 F' L R' F2 L'
12.	44.52	D B' D' F2 D' U' R' F' D' R L F' R B F2 D U2 L F2 R L2 D L B2 D2

Bah! 4.46 slower than last time. So inconsistent!


----------



## Toby (Apr 27, 2011)

Im not 100% which method Im using. I think its Fredrich. Its the one that pogobat (youtube) teaches.
1) R L F U2 R' B' D U' F2 R' D2 F' R2 U2 D B' F' R2 F2 D' R' B' R' F2 R --- 01:45.74
2)2)L' R2 D L R D' L' R2 F2 B' L' B U2 B2 D F' D2 F' B2 U R2 D' F' B2 R---01:55.59 What do I put if I totally mess it up? Do I even include it?
3)U R2 U B' R2 F2 D F D L B2 R L' F' U L' B' U' F2 B2 D B' L2 B2 R---01:48.02
4)F' L' U' F' R2 D2 L' R2 D2 F' D2 U F' B L U' D' L F U2 F' B2 U2 D R'---01:23.91
5)R2 F B R2 U R2 B D U' R2 B2 D L2 F L F U F2 D U F D F L' R2---01:58.04
AVG:01:46.04
AVG not counting 2: 01:43.93
May be nowhere close to sub-30 (plus one that wasn't even solved), but it is my first one (not counting the unsloved one) where every time is sub-2 minutes.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 52: LouisCormier - 26.55* 
Statistics for 04-27-2011 20:57:33

Event: OH 
Cube: Lingyun
Average: 26.55
Standard Deviation: 1.97
Best Time: 22.79
Worst Time: 30.12
Individual Times:
27.79, (22.79), 29.94, 27.40, (30.12), 23.44, 28.59, 27.87, 24.44, 26.08, 23.05, 26.89

Woooooooooot epic PB average of 12!  Awesome!


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 29, 2011)

Round 102
Average: 1:25:65

1:37.04, 1:23.71, 1:10.16, 1:14.37, 1:23.38, (1:04.92), (1:44.24), 1:30.24, 1:29.81, 1:45.74, 1:17.65, 1:25.95

I never practice OH at all just these avgs of 12 so 10 seconds is pretty good for improvement.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 29, 2011)

Joining this for OH.

Round 52

Event: OH

(23.94), 34.71, (38.38), 30.94, 33.64, 26.92, 24.45, 26.78, 25.00, 27.87, 25.85, 34.82 = *29.10*


----------



## Jakube (Apr 29, 2011)

*Round 52: 40.00*

43.64, 33.10, 41.42, 38.75, 38.82, 45.64, 35.12, 39.58, (28.44), 41.66, 42.27, (58.74)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 30, 2011)

average of 12. 45.78 cube used a ghost hand 2
I do not approve of these times they are bad. 
41.91, 39.03, 40.04, 49.78, 47.69, 38.69, 44.46, 37.16, 53.96, 1:01.53, 46.53, 55.71


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 30, 2011)

Toby said:


> _Im not 100% which method Im using. I think its Fredrich. Its the one that pogobat (youtube) teaches._
> 1) R L F U2 R' B' D U' F2 R' D2 F' R2 U2 D B' F' R2 F2 D' R' B' R' F2 R --- 01:45.74
> 2)[*U]2)L' R2 D L R D' L' R2 F2 B' L' B U2 B2 D F' D2 F' B2 U R2 D' F' B2 R---01:55.59[/U] What do I put if I totally mess it up? Do I even include it?*3)U R2 U B' R2 F2 D F D L B2 R L' F' U L' B' U' F2 B2 D B' L2 B2 R---01:48.02
> 4)F' L' U' F' R2 D2 L' R2 D2 F' D2 U F' B L U' D' L F U2 F' B2 U2 D R'---01:23.91
> ...


 
_No it's just a beginners method._

*It counts as a DNF. Put the time in the results but don't include it in the average.*


----------



## insane569 (Apr 30, 2011)

*ROUND 52*
Best average of 12: *45.98* 
1-12 - 48.20 40.07 49.96 (36.16) 45.08 47.51 49.59 39.40 46.71 (61.96) 44.03 49.27


----------



## aidsit (Apr 30, 2011)

*Round 52*

*Average: 26.68*
1. 28.17
2. 21.28
3. 32.54
4. 26.84
5. 27.39
6. 28.12
7. 21.06
8. 29.76
9. 25.20
10. (36.18)
11. 26.46
12. (21.00)

I am loving my new Guhong!!!!
not even lubed and im loving it already!!!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 30, 2011)

*ROUND 52*

AVERAGE -- 22.46

Times -- 19.31, 21.84, 26.14, 27.38, 28.48, 23.76, 21.65, 19.50, 18.98, 21.20, 19.08, 24.74


One more week to go............


----------



## Germoose (May 1, 2011)

*Round 52 speed*

Average *51.35*

1)49.41
2)43.21
3)55.61
4)57.56
5)51.74
6)48.69
7)55.56
8)42.64
9)59.00
10)37.49 (Woo new PB single, kinda lucky, one C-E pair already formed)
11)54.51
12)54.54


Huge improvement from last week, like 20 seconds! still doing cross on top , but F2L getting much faster.


----------



## Xnx (May 1, 2011)

My attempt at OH 

Session average: 41.48
1. 41.57 
2. 46.83 
3. (47.75)
4. 47.19 
5. 38.58 
6. 40.18 
7. 44.35 
8. (33.35) 
9. 42.92 
10. 38.44 
11. 35.51 
12. 39.30


EDIT: This actually ties for my pb avg12... Didn't even seem to be that good of an average to me. 
EDIT2: The first solve time is actually exactly the same as my old avg12 pb.. hax!


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 1, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Two
Yellow Cross Average: 29.11*

1. 27.71
2. 25.83
3. (25.58)
4. 32.73
5. 30.79
6. 28.56
7. 31.65
8. 28.77
9. 27.39
10. (33.30)
11. 27.16
12. 30.55


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 2, 2011)

Toby said:


> Im not 100% which method Im using. I think its Fredrich. Its the one that pogobat (youtube) teaches.
> 1) R L F U2 R' B' D U' F2 R' D2 F' R2 U2 D B' F' R2 F2 D' R' B' R' F2 R --- 01:45.74
> 2)2)L' R2 D L R D' L' R2 F2 B' L' B U2 B2 D F' D2 F' B2 U R2 D' F' B2 R---01:55.59 What do I put if I totally mess it up? Do I even include it?
> 3)U R2 U B' R2 F2 D F D L B2 R L' F' U L' B' U' F2 B2 D B' L2 B2 R---01:48.02
> ...


 
Include all 12 times along with your post. Exclude your highest time and lowest time, and average the remaining ten times... one DNF would count as your highest time and should therefore be excluded. Two DNFs would result in DNF for the average. Keep at it!


----------



## cubeflip (May 2, 2011)

*Round 52:*

15.44, 16.68, 13.36, 16.16, 16.43, 14.57, (12.63), 13.44, (17.85), 14.46, 15.16, 15.86 = *15.16*

Did this last minute. Yeah, I graduate! I'll do this race again for OH soon.


----------



## toastman (May 2, 2011)

Round 52"

Average: 46.90

43.94, 51.05, 51.60, 44.49, 47.85, 46.56, 45.09, 39.95, 57.54, 47.52, 36.91, 50.91

Nice. A couple of non-lucky sub-40s, no real "stuff-ups". A couple on N-Perms which I did. 3 of the PLLS (E, E, Gd) I did in 2 steps. Would love to get a sub-40 Ao5 and a sub-35 NL single sometime this month.


----------



## Tiersy (May 2, 2011)

*Round 52*
*Average: 45.67*
*Method*: Petrus

First time taking part, i'm so keen to get sub 30 and don't know any cubers so having this thread is really good for keeping my motivation up. I messed up quite a few times on these solves and know i can do way better, it's a start at least.


Individual solve times: 43.17, 49.59, (41.45), 44.68, 43.59, 46.11, 45.89, 46.38, 47.14, 44.04, 46.15, (49.95)

Hope this still qualifies for round 52, it's still monday where i live


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 3, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Two​*








Congratulations to this week's graduate, cubeflip! 

Graduate Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 3, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Three Scrambles*

*Round Fifty-Three
Potential Closing Time - Monday May 9th​*
*Scrambles*
1. B2 D2 F R F2 D' R' B' D2 R' L2 D R2 D' U2 F' L2 B' F U2 F' L U R' B
2. L U' R2 D L' D B D2 U2 R2 L D' B' U B' U' D' B2 F' U2 L' B2 L' R2 D2
3. L2 R' F' U2 D2 L D' L B R2 U2 B2 D R L' B2 F' D2 U2 B' F' U L' U2 B2
4. D F R D B' F' U' L' F R2 B2 R2 F L' F' L2 U L F' R B' F' L' F2 L
5. D' B R B2 F R2 L' F' D' R D' F2 D' B2 F2 U D2 B' D' L B L U' R F'
6. L R' F B' L B U R U' F2 L B' R B U L R' D2 F2 D' L' D L' F' R
7. F R' U' F2 U2 D L2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 D F R D' F2 R D' L2 R2 U B'
8. R D2 L2 B2 D2 F L' U2 D2 L' B' F' L' D2 U2 B U' B' D2 U2 B' F U R B2
9. R D L2 U D R D' U2 B U2 F' U R F2 R B2 L2 B' F2 U' R B F' U B
10. D F U' B L2 D U B U B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B R' F2 R' D2 L' U2 L R2 
11. L' U F' D L D B' D' U R2 F2 R2 U' F R B' R' D' R L' U' B2 D2 L2 R2
12. B2 F L' F D2 U' F R2 L' B' D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 B U R2 B F2 D' B' R


----------



## Phlippieskezer (May 3, 2011)

Roux. Oh yeah.

*Round Fifty-Three​**Average: 29.29*
Cube: Dayan Guhong
So far best average, and first sub-30 on this thread, although hardly.

Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (New method: Roux)
Individual Times:

1. [20.22 (New non-lucky personal best!)]
2. 24.51
3. 34.49 (aww, just when I thought I was on a roll)
4. 32.37
5. 34.31 (Fail 2nd block)
6. 29.43
7. [37.78 (darn. Pop @ 2nd block; crappy look-ahead caused this)]
8. 29.39
9. 30.49
10. 28.58
11. 20.41 (Wow. Almost beat my PB again...)
12. 29.46

Well, I think I'm almost sub-30! Thanks for the motivation!
I'll keep going. I really need to improve my blocks. I also need to learn a few more CMLL cases (know about half; the rest I just do 2-look). It's funny, because my old (non-lucky) PB was 23.xy and I beat it twice in this one AO12.


----------



## RubiksNub (May 3, 2011)

*Round 53 - OH*
1:00.99, 51.38, (43.35), 47.25, 44.69, 55.06, (1:02.31), 56.36, 46.92, 47.49, 48.17, 51.66 = *51.00*.


----------



## kiste (May 3, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Three*
Event: Speed
*Average: 00:28.11*

12:	00:26.48	x
11:	00:30.47	x
10:	00:28.76	x
9:	00:29.06	x
8:	00:30.98	x
7:	00:27.89	x
6:	00:21.50	x
5:	00:26.00	x
4:	00:35.80	x
3:	00:32.24	x
2:	00:24.12	x
1:	00:25.11	x


----------



## jaras (May 3, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Three*​*Average: 00:47.24*
Cube: Dayan GuHong
Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (Fridrich with 2-Look OLL)

1. 43.03
2. 46.15
3. 54.75
4. 45.02
5. 49.53
6. 44.11
7. [DNF (messed up the PLL)]
8. 47.31
9. 47.09
10. 45.68
11. 49.71
12. [34.65]


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 3, 2011)

Round 53 average 36.74 cube used Alpha 5
48.71, 32.42, 29.30, 37.15, 42.05, 31.68, 37.64, 26.44, 38.38, 59.04, 36.13, 33.94


----------



## Verack (May 3, 2011)

Round 53, One-handed

*Average: 36.51*

(24.25), (45.81), 33.34, 38.28, 42.88, 39.98, 31.95, 27.87, 35.95, 35.27, 35.94, 43.60

24.25 is my new PB


----------



## Schmidt (May 3, 2011)

Round 53

Average: 36.86

Standard Deviation: 3.12
Best Time: 30.30
Worst Time: 50.81
Individual Times:
1.	33.58	B2 D2 F R F2 D' R' B' D2 R' L2 D R2 D' U2 F' L2 B' F U2 F' L U R' B 
2.	(30.30)	L U' R2 D L' D B D2 U2 R2 L D' B' U B' U' D' B2 F' U2 L' B2 L' R2 D2 
3.	36.40	L2 R' F' U2 D2 L D' L B R2 U2 B2 D R L' B2 F' D2 U2 B' F' U L' U2 B2
4.	32.55	D F R D B' F' U' L' F R2 B2 R2 F L' F' L2 U L F' R B' F' L' F2 L
5.	(50.81)	D' B R B2 F R2 L' F' D' R D' F2 D' B2 F2 U D2 B' D' L B L U' R F'
6.	42.27	L R' F B' L B U R U' F2 L B' R B U L R' D2 F2 D' L' D L' F' R
7.	42.80	F R' U' F2 U2 D L2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 D F R D' F2 R D' L2 R2 U B'
8.	35.16	R D2 L2 B2 D2 F L' U2 D2 L' B' F' L' D2 U2 B U' B' D2 U2 B' F U R B2
9.	32.83	R D L2 U D R D' U2 B U2 F' U R F2 R B2 L2 B' F2 U' R B F' U B
10.	37.50	D F U' B L2 D U B U B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B R' F2 R' D2 L' U2 L R2
11.	36.93	L' U F' D L D B' D' U R2 F2 R2 U' F R B' R' D' R L' U' B2 D2 L2 R2
12.	38.63	B2 F L' F D2 U' F R2 L' B' D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 B U R2 B F2 D' B' R

Better than expected! I been solving my new 2x2x2 way too much. 1.72s faster than last time.


----------



## insane569 (May 3, 2011)

*ROUND 53 OH*
Standard deviation: 4.23
Best Time: 35.53
Worst Time: 50.05


Best average of 12: *42.95*
1-12 - 41.51 43.70 48.47 42.22 37.49 40.72 (50.05) 38.61 45.31 (35.53) 45.36 46.13


----------



## LouisCormier (May 4, 2011)

*Round 53: LouisCormier (OH) - 29.34*

Statistics for 05-03-2011 19:23:05

Event: OH
Cube: Lingyun
Average: 29.34
Standard Deviation: 1.96
Best Time: 26.53
Worst Time: 33.00
Individual Times:
26.66, 26.62, 31.84, 29.79, (33.00), 26.54, (26.53), 32.48, 28.66, 28.87, 31.84, 30.07

Good average


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 4, 2011)

Method-Sighted BLD no inspection. M2/Old Pochmann

55.05, 52.75, 54.88, 51.56, 49.35, 50.72, 46.36, 45.33, 47.22, 52.06, 38.41, 48.08 = *49.83*


----------



## EricReese (May 4, 2011)

Round 53

Event: OH

Ugh this is a huge kick in the balls. Haven't been doing great OH today :/ though I had some nice singles in here

22.78), 31.62, 32.05, 34.95, 25.19, 34.61, 29.86, 29.76, 33.76, 30.60, (35.69), 23.77 -> *30.61*

Maybe next week...


----------



## notluK (May 4, 2011)

*Round 53

Event: OH

Average: 01:00.59*

1. 01:09.02
2. (00:41.50) PLL skip, new OH PB.
3. 01:06.43
4. 01:02.53
5. 00:51.71
6. 01:09.33
7. 00:59.40
8. 00:56.36
9. 00:55.13
10. 00:57.49
11. (01:18.55) Bunch of PLLs I didn't know :x
12. 00:59.64

Just started OH, figured since I'm on a the verge of sub 1-minute now was a decent time to get back in this thread.


----------



## edriggers (May 4, 2011)

*Round 53*

*Average = 01:20.49*

Event: 3x3 Speed
Cube: LunHui

*Individual Times*
01:23.39
01:13.62
01:40.16
00:59.70
01:03.59
01:37.50
01:09.71
01:15.05
01:19.18
01:27.66
01:18.98
01:37.23


----------



## CommaYou (May 4, 2011)

*Average = 27.41*
28.08, (20.42), 22.65, (31.43), 27.46, 31.21, 29.86, 26.56, 26.59, 29.98, 27.38, 24.35
Yellow Cross 

pretty good, i'm improving on recognition


----------



## Xnx (May 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 42.78
1. (47.11) 
2. 37.60
3. 38.26 
4. 45.62 
5. 45.04 
6. (34.40)
7. 46.02 
8. 40.96 
9. 45.95 
10. 40.37 
11. 46.96 
12. 41.06 

I really need to start learning OH algs instead of trying to do (ant failing miserably) 2H algs OH.


----------



## David1994 (May 4, 2011)

*After 1 and a half months of cubing(2 look oll and pll and colour neutral*

Average of 12:31.56
1:27.55
2:35.35
3:36.74
4:31.78
5:27.88
6:32.27
7:34.06
8:35.01
9:27.04
10:38.17
11:22.26
12:27.90


----------



## aidsit (May 5, 2011)

*Round 53*

*Average: 27.98*
1. 26.03
2. 25.48
(3. 24.46)
4. 28.21
5. 28.50
(6. 33.56)
7. 24.46
8. 26.53
9. 27.59
10. 31.01
11. 30.45
12. 31.53

for no. 6 my guhong popped (i cant find right tension) and i just popped back in and continued...i cbb to redo...
i cant find the right tension for my guhong...and i need lubix asap!!!


----------



## Tall5001 (May 5, 2011)

*Round 53*--- Roux

*36.36*

(51.44) 44.53 33.09 35.86 42.75 34.13 35.59 (27.69) 40.13 31.22 31.93 

Started off bad but got a lot better towards the end!


----------



## Lorken (May 6, 2011)

*39.14*
I guess I can start cubing again.
This is with my new Guhong. It sucks because I was so close to 30 then stopped cubing 
Here's the output from gq timer:
42.05, 42.08, 42.13, 36.86, 36.23, 30.26, *46.39*, 43.92, *30.05*, 40.60, 35.77, 41.54


----------



## Germoose (May 6, 2011)

*Average : 52.38*

1)57.29
2)42.32
3)57.37
4)53.73
5)*1:23.73*
6)*37.80*
7)51.65
8)1:13.62
9)42.62
10)41.65
11)52.00
12)51.57

BAD average for me, not only worse than last week, but ive been getting low 40s averages all week. :fp I'm going to blame the scrambles to feel better. Over one minutes were messing up plls, usually g perms


----------



## Jakube (May 6, 2011)

*Round 53: 45.64*

46.85, 40.40, 42.84, 46.80, (35.74), 50.35, (56.98), 38.71, 54.02, 39.29, 45.53, 49.62+

Bad times at all!


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 7, 2011)

*Round 53 Onehanded: 26.78*
23.38, 22.23, 25.41, 28.25, 31.98, (32.78), (18.95), 29.31, 25.88, 29.68, 28.24, 23.41


----------



## aaronb (May 7, 2011)

*Average: 53.57*
Round 53
Event: Speed

1. 49.95
2. 50.66
3. 54.99
4. 58.88 
5. 58.74
6. 56.79
7. 53.54
8. 44.46
9. 50.17
10. (58.98)
11. 57.51
12. (43.46)
First average of 12 without a sup-minute.


----------



## tx789 (May 7, 2011)

*ROUND 53 speed*

42.49, 32.33, DNF(39.85), 34.06, 35.45, 40.19, 36.46, 27.37, 42.14, 26.15, 37.18, 33.00=
36.07






BAD BAD BAD =(


----------



## RaresB (May 8, 2011)

49.16, 36,99, 35.60, 42.61, 40.27, 41.67, 41.37, 41.38, 43.11, 37.89, 39.36, 40.86 = 40.55
OH


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 8, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Three
Yellow Cross Average: 28.16
*

1. 26.65
2. 26.52
3. 24.45
4. 36.45
5. (36.94)
6. (22.97)
7. 30.36
8. 26.01
9. 31.64
10. 30.24
11. 25.18
12. 24.19


----------



## toastman (May 8, 2011)

Round Fifty-Three
Average: 45.20

39.43, 1:03.47, 39.25, 45.36, 45.11, 49.95, 46.08, 36.14, 37.12, 48.61, 48.08, 52.97

Some progress this week. The "bad" solve I'd inserted an F2L pair wrong and got in a mix fixing it up. Ended up doing 7 F2L insertions instead of 4.
One solve (but not my fasted) was a PLL skip, the fastest solve was Sune + U perm.
Very pleased to get 4 solves sub-40.
Shame about that stuff up. If not for that my avg would have been a whole second faster.


----------



## thatkid (May 9, 2011)

Round 53
Average : 29.78
Mainly Fridrich with a bit of Petrus

1) 30.25
2) 31.21
3) 27.26
4) 27.35
5) 28.34
6) 31.71
7) 31.01
8) 33.23
9) 26.98
10) (37.68)
11) 29.42
12) (21.90)

Don't Cube when you're cold


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 9, 2011)

*Round 53 speed*

*31.86*

1. 31.96
2. 27.48
3. 34.92
4. 30.56
5. 30.19
6. 40.80
7. 32.26
8. 36.18
9. 29.04
10. 27.00
11. 31.21
12. 30.83

This is my first time partaking in this and so I wanted to see how I'd do. This is a bit above average for me but not all that far off from the norm. First thing in the morning so I probably should've waited until my hands were warmed up along with my brain. Coffee hasn't kicked in yet and I was experiencing many lockups but anyway I'm just making excuses at this point. Hopefully I'll do better next round.


----------



## Macht Spiel (May 9, 2011)

* ROUND 53
*
*Average :- 36.94* 

32.94 s 41.94 s 42.61 s 35.60 s 37.23 s 37.25 s 28.82 s 37.31 s 27.02 s 47.30 s 45.28 s 37.99 s


----------



## Mr 005 (May 10, 2011)

Round 53
Average = *47.46*

Individual Times
52.12
50.93
50.39
46.70
55.54 ( i know decide to lube my cube after this one )
40.99
44.00
43.25
45.06
48.77
44.03
49.34


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 10, 2011)

*YELLOW CROSS ROUND 53 -- 23.08*

20.64, 22.68, 21.87, 23.24, 25.63, 26.91, 24.46, 19.98, 24.48, 30.84, 19.14, 20.86



Yeah a really bad average overall.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 10, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Three Results*

*Round Fifty-Three​*








Congratulations to MrIndianTeen and me, this week's graduates! 

Graduate Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 10, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Four Scrambles*

*Round Fifty-Four
Potential Closing Time - Monday May 16th​*
*Scrambles*
1. D2 R2 U2 D2 R B2 L' D' U' B' F' U2 B' R F R' D2 R' B L2 U R2 D2 U2 F' 
2. F B' L' D2 L' D F2 B' L D2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 D F D F' L' U2 F' D U L
3. F2 B' D2 L F2 D2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L U F' U L F2 U F L F2 D' B' D L' F'
4. U D B' L F' R' D2 B2 U2 L R2 F L2 B' R D' U B U D L R' U' D L
5. R2 U2 F' D U2 R2 L B2 D B' D' U2 R' L' B2 D2 F' L2 F' B2 U B2 D2 U L 
6. R D2 B D' U F2 R2 D2 B R2 D F2 D F' D2 F L2 F' B L U L2 B2 F' U' 
7. U R U R' U' L B' F2 U' D L D' B' R' F2 D2 B2 L' D2 B F L F' L2 R
8. F' U D' L2 D' F2 D U2 L' R2 F L' D' L F U L2 U' R' L2 F2 L D F U'
9. R2 U2 R F' B2 U F' D' U B2 U' R' B' L' R' F' L' B2 R2 U' D2 B D2 B R2
10. R2 F' U' L' F D2 R' L U' F2 B2 D F' D F2 U2 D' R L' D F R' L U' L' 
11. B2 R' L2 D F' B' L2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U' R2 L F' B' R D' F2 B' L2 R F'
12. F2 U2 L2 R' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 L2 U F' U' B' R' U' F' L R2 F2 R L


----------



## RaresB (May 10, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> 49.16, 36,99, 35.60, 42.61, 40.27, 41.67, 41.37, 41.38, 43.11, 37.89, 39.36, 40.86 = 40.55
> OH





Brian Kremer said:


> *Round Fifty-Three​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd race to sub "x" that i have been forgotten in. Please add me. *teardrop*


----------



## RaresB (May 10, 2011)

43.32, 37.39, 41.45, 38.85, 37.03, 37.02, 46.86, 46.64, 40.38, 55.47, 45.85, 40.61, = 41.84 Horrible Mid/End
OH


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 10, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> 2nd race to sub "x" that i have been forgotten in. Please add me. *teardrop*


 
Sorry about that! I added you to the chart but as this is your first entry you wouldn't show up on the graphs anyway so I didn't update them.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 10, 2011)

*Round 54-Roux*

*34.20*

39.09 34.86 35.28 33.80 (24.43) (44.30) 37.19 29.40 31.55 36.46 34.56 29.84

Yay im getting a lot better! inching my way closer to sub 30! Still havent gotten a sub 30 Ao5 yet but i know its coming soon!


----------



## RubiksNub (May 10, 2011)

*Round 54 - OH*

53.78, 45.34, 37.13, 43.51, 55.50, 37.82, (32.15), 35.94, 41.65, 33.05, (DNF), 32.59 = *41.63*.
_OMG. The 32.15 could have been sub-30, if I knew the 2 gen Z perm. Finished OLL at like 25 sec D:. The first 50 was the result of cold hands, the second 50 was the result of 3 look OLL..._


----------



## aidsit (May 10, 2011)

*Round 54 Results*

*Average: 25.52 *

1. 26.21
2. 29.62
3. 24.28
(4. 30.71)
5. 27.65
6. 26.53
(7. 21.51)
8. 27.04
9. 21.85
10. 24.43
11. 22.78
12. 24.76

In 29.62 cube popped at 21 seconds...but didnt fly out.. so i popped back in and kept going...
these solves were really bad...i need lubix asap!!!


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 10, 2011)

*Round 54 Speed*

*26.06*

28.03
29.61
22.17
24.79
28.41
22.89
27.66
28.84
29.38
25.42
25.86
19.70

This is a bit more indicative of where I am right now in terms of speed. My look ahead was really working well this morning. I am not color neutral and so I always do the cross with white. Somehow the crosses seemed easy for me for most of the solves and I don't know much about edge control yet but the olls and plls I was ending up with weren't all that hard as well. 

I have most of the plls memorized and I would say close to 30 olls. Still trying to find and easy way to memorize the olls since I learn by repetition and have a hard time duplicating any one oll so I can repeat it. What I've been doing is just solving the cube until 1 comes up that I don't know and try and memorize it.


----------



## Verack (May 10, 2011)

Round 54 - OH

*Average: 35.95*

39.29, 36.14, 34.17, 33.45, 32.63, (31.93), 33.72, 34.69, 43.73, 32.77, (44.25), 38.91

Could have been so much better if I wouldn't have got those 40+'s at the end.


----------



## Schmidt (May 10, 2011)

Round 54

Average: 35.49

Standard Deviation: 4.77
Best Time: 23.50
Worst Time: 48.09
Individual Times:
1.	41.40	D2 R2 U2 D2 R B2 L' D' U' B' F' U2 B' R F R' D2 R' B L2 U R2 D2 U2 F'
2.	28.99	F B' L' D2 L' D F2 B' L D2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 D F D F' L' U2 F' D U L
3.	32.08	F2 B' D2 L F2 D2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L U F' U L F2 U F L F2 D' B' D L' F'
4.	28.11	U D B' L F' R' D2 B2 U2 L R2 F L2 B' R D' U B U D L R' U' D L
5.	34.93	R2 U2 F' D U2 R2 L B2 D B' D' U2 R' L' B2 D2 F' L2 F' B2 U B2 D2 U L
6.	38.03	R D2 B D' U F2 R2 D2 B R2 D F2 D F' D2 F L2 F' B L U L2 B2 F' U'
7.	33.53	U R U R' U' L B' F2 U' D L D' B' R' F2 D2 B2 L' D2 B F L F' L2 R
8.	(48.09)	F' U D' L2 D' F2 D U2 L' R2 F L' D' L F U L2 U' R' L2 F2 L D F U' (green cross, bad decision)
9.	46.19	R2 U2 R F' B2 U F' D' U B2 U' R' B' L' R' F' L' B2 R2 U' D2 B D2 B R2 (yellow cross, bad decision)
10.	34.38	R2 F' U' L' F D2 R' L U' F2 B2 D F' D F2 U2 D' R L' D F R' L U' L'
11.	37.30	B2 R' L2 D F' B' L2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U' R2 L F' B' R D' F2 B' L2 R F'
12.	(23.50)	F2 U2 L2 R' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 L2 U F' U' B' R' U' F' L R2 F2 R L (PB! The pairs were just ....there and there and everywhere)

Me and my oldest son ordered 2 Lun Hui. He took the black one and I was stuck with the white... or so I thought. It seems that lookahead is much better on a white cube.
1.37s faster than last time (damn those CN tries)


----------



## Mr 005 (May 10, 2011)

Round 54

Average - *46.14*

Individual times

50.43
53.84
44.67
51.92
42.25
37.50
49.03
49.24
42.65
33.52 (New personal best YAY!  )
45.91
47.82

Comments: Well i decided to start using my 15 second inspection to try to get a bit more than half the cross and that really helped on some but was a bit confusing on other solves. overall i was happy with the progress i made with the inspection.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 11, 2011)

*Round 54: LouisCormier - 29.33*
Statistics for 05-10-2011 21:15:30
Cube: Lingyun
Average: 29.33
Standard Deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 24.89
Worst Time: 33.99
Individual Times:
26.79, 29.12, 30.12, 33.54, 28.10, 27.14, (33.99), 29.95, 28.45, (24.89), 32.03, 28.08

Had a low 27 avg 12 right before this, whatever I graduate


----------



## insane569 (May 11, 2011)

*ROUND 54* *OH
*Standard deviation: 7.20
Best Time: 36.28
Worst Time: 63.76

Best average of 12: *42.45
* 1-12 - (63.76) 45.40 38.91 41.24 43.77 46.35 42.32 36.51 49.97 (36.28) 38.23 41.84


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 11, 2011)

*Average: 37.16*
Event: Speed, Colour neutral ofc
Cube: Rubiks Storebought
Standard Deviation: 7.79
(26.56) 31.29 28.25 56.25 37.04 45.98 31.36 43.38 28.49 (59.94) 32.25 37.28

Comments: using Roux, the 59 was a pop and search under the desk, then solve before reaching back up for the timer
ive recently swapped from CFOP to Roux because of recognition problems, if i was still CFOP i might be sub 20 by now
as you can see not consistent at all


----------



## thatkid (May 11, 2011)

Round 54

AVERAGE : 27.19

1) 30.30
2) 27.22
3) 27.76
4) 25.11
5) (20.69)
6) (34.40)
7) 21.71
8) 30.32
9) 28.95
10) 31.30
11) 21.44
12) 28.34

cold, Cold, COLD, COOLLLDDD!!!!


----------



## yemaozi88 (May 11, 2011)

Round 54 - yemaozi88
Event: Speed

*Average: 35.74*
39.40 37.37 34.31 35.16 43.75 28.71 26.91 38.44 28.30 42.36 35.41 37.94

This is my first post and first trial of "Race to sub-30"


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 11, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 54: 28.39*
(31.13), 26.94, (25.23), 28.55, 30.32, 31.02, 26.32, 25.78, 30.62, 28.87, 27.42, 28.04

Comment: Graduating was way easier than I expected.


----------



## jaras (May 11, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Four*​*Average: 39.52*
Cube: Alpha V
Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (Fridrich with 2-Look OLL)

1. 43.91
2. 35.02
3. [27.21 (knew the full oll)]
4. 43.83
5. 32.15
6. 37.53
7. 38.53
8. 35.19
9. 42.47
10. 40.18
11. [49.53]
12. 46.40

Started trying to learn EO+Line a couple of days ago so i didn't think my times had improved much. 
sub 40


----------



## Phlippieskezer (May 12, 2011)

Roux. I think I'm consistent sub-30 now. Might as well graduate...

*Round Fifty-Four​**Average: 25.62*
Cube: Dayan Guhong

Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (New method: Roux)
Individual Times:

1. 24.66
2. 28.36
3. 26.50
4. Timer Malfunction... But got 23.68 after re-doing
5. [31.66 (First two blocks were teh suckz. Had, like, a 5 - 7 second pause on the second block... Fail)]
6. 26.97
7. 22.61
8. 24.05
9. [22.57]
10. 25.78
11. 27.05
12. 23.55

I think I should try out sub-20. I think that would take considerably longer, though... My current goal is sub-25, and I'm almost there.


----------



## Tiersy (May 12, 2011)

Round 54: Avg 41.59
Method: Petrus

Individual times:42.32, 41.63, 39.55, 42.45, *36.80*, *48.59*, 39.45, 40.74, 43.56, 39.78, 43.98, 42.47

An improvement, but I messed up loads, wasn't warmed up, bad light, no music and guinea pigs distracting me (plus any other excuses you can think of...)

Still rushed my solves rather than going slighlty slower and tracking pieces/lookahead. Aiming for a sub-40 average next round...!


----------



## SkouriSkaze (May 13, 2011)

3x3x3 Speedsolving (Fridrich, 2-look OLL and 2-look PLL)

Individual Times
1. 53.69
2. 52.05
3. *59.22*
4. 48.77
5. 42.28
6. 43.28
7. 47.50
8. 41.90
9. 42.33
10. *37.80*
11. 46.27
12. 47.09

*Average: 46.52*

New cube, the Dayan Guhong, changed from black pieces to white pieces, so color recognition was off, and I didn't track pieces. My first few solves were when I was unused to the cube, then I gradually got used to the cube.


----------



## aaronb (May 13, 2011)

*Average: 45.15*
Round 54
Event: Speed

1. 38.30
2. 45.29
3. 44.42
4. 47.25
5. 43.80
6. 47.61
7.(36.80)
8. 50.66 Just as I was on a roll, a sup-50
9. 40.27
10. 46.19
11. 47.75
12. (51.56)

Faster than last weeks average by 8.42 seconds.


----------



## tx789 (May 14, 2011)

ROund 54 Speed
29.835, 28.943, 43.214[stuffed pll], 33.166, 34.659, DNF(49.399), 33.164, 57.782[stuffed up g perm probaly killed the avgerage], 38.738, 37.887, 35.660, 47.628
39.174 terrible I suck at F2l


----------



## Germoose (May 14, 2011)

Round 54 Average : *41.07*

1)33.62
2)50.51
3)53.21
4)36.38
5)35.39
6)37.12
7)47.03
8)51.46
9)37.65
10)38.75
11)32.78
12)42.74

yay! F2L just got suddenly fast! thinking about rewarding myself a new cube (using storebought). not sure if i should wait till first sub 40 or sub 30 average. goal for next week, plan out entire cross, and use optimal or near optimal cross solutions. my cross is soo bad, can take 10 seconds on bad cases


----------



## Tall5001 (May 15, 2011)

Germoose said:


> Round 54 Average : *41.07*
> 
> 1)33.62
> 2)50.51
> ...


 
just get a new cube now storebought's suck!


----------



## toastman (May 15, 2011)

Round 54

Average: 43.05
37.04, 42.21, 46.32, 52.24, 48.74, 39.60, 39.24, 45.81, 31.12, 40.02, 51.28, 40.20

Surpised that I made progress this week. The first few solves felt horrible. Could find the first F2L pair in any of them.

Good news is the 31.12 was a full-step and my single PB! WOO!


----------



## Jakube (May 15, 2011)

*Round 54 - OH: 43.31*

47.27, 45.42, 33.48, 40.36, (56.29), 36.35, (32.80), 37.08, 43.44, 52.49, 45.36, 51.88 

I practicly do not solve the cube OH the whole last week.


----------



## jrb (May 15, 2011)

*Round 54*

29.90, (34.30), 29.58, 30.73, 29.02, 31.39, 29.23, 33.48, 29.87, 30.12, 32.62, (27.56) =30.59


----------



## Chalala (May 15, 2011)

*Round 54*

Round 54 - Speed - Chalala

30.20, (38.12), (27.93), 30.80, 37.42, 32.97, 28.68, 33.42, 36.56, 29.39, 33.89, 34.74

=> 32.81


----------



## Clayy9 (May 16, 2011)

*Round 54*

Ao12: 22.40

24.45, (17.87), 19.54, 24.33, 23.68, 19.52, 19.11, (26.21), 25.15, 24.10, 22.24, 21.84


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 16, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Four
Color Neutral Average: 42.82*

1. 41.47 G
2. 38.32 B
3. 51.99 0
4. (68.40) R
5. 38.39 Y
6. 48.55 W
7. 42.65 G
8. 33.17 B
9. 48.08 R
10. 35.67 O
11. (32.84) Y
12. 34.38 W


----------



## Germoose (May 16, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> just get a new cube now storebought's suck!


 
just bought a guhong, thanks for the push!


----------



## benmeister (May 16, 2011)

Round 54 _(SPEED)_

Average of 12: *31.96*

30.25
31.24
30.87
38.40
25.45
34.28
31.89
34.49
34.15
27.13
31.00
34.34

Sooooo close LOL. I didn't do the last couple rounds because of school. SO MUCH SCHOOL UGH.

PS: Best solve then immediately worst solve. LOL? for consistency :fp


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 17, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Four Results*

*Round Fifty-Four​*








Four graduates this week! Congratulations to Clayy9, Cyrus C., aidsit, and LouisCormier!

Graduate Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 17, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Five Scrambles*

*Round Fifty-Five
Potential Closing Time - Monday May 23rd​*
*Scrambles*
1. D2 B' U D F L U2 F' U F' U B R' B' F D' U F2 R2 L' B2 F2 R U D
2. D2 L2 B L R2 D B D2 F D' L' B U2 B L' D2 R F2 U' R' D2 F L' D2 F' 
3. L2 D U F L D' B2 L2 U D2 B2 R F2 R' L' D' U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D F' D F'
4. L2 D F2 U2 F' B2 D L D B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U D2 L2 B' D2 F U2 L F2 D' U
5. B2 R' B' R' D' R F' B2 R' U2 L B R' U D R' F' U' R2 U' R L' U D' L2
6. L' D2 B' R2 D' B' F R' F D' L' R2 U2 B R' L2 U' R L2 D F2 B D B D' 
7. B' D L2 R' B' R' L2 F' B2 R F R L F2 D2 B U' F' L' R2 U R2 U F' B2 
8. R F' R' U L F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B R' B2 F L B2 U' R L2 D' U R' L B' R2
9. U2 F2 L B2 U2 F' B' L' B U2 L D' L' F' U' B2 F' U' R' D2 U L2 U F2 R'
10. F2 L' F' D' F2 D' L' U' F2 R L2 F' L' R F D R D' B2 R2 B F R U2 F'
11. R2 B' R2 U B R B L U2 L R' D2 B2 R' L D R' U F2 D F B' L2 F2 R2 
12. U2 B' F2 D L2 B2 L' F2 U F U2 L' D2 L2 R' D U2 B F2 U F' R2 D2 R2 F


----------



## RaresB (May 17, 2011)

38.64, 36.06, 37.02, 41.58, 38.44, 34.04, 38.16, 39.45, 42.27, 37.08, 30.04, 38.56 = *37.90*


----------



## kiste (May 17, 2011)

*Round 55*
Event: Speed

*Average: 00:28.23*

Times:
12:	00:23.68	x
11:	00:23.49	x
10:	00:30.74	x
9:	00:25.68	x
8:	00:28.90	x
7:	00:34.44	x
6:	00:27.29	x
5:	00:27.08	x
4:	00:30.33	x
3:	00:28.26	x
2:	00:34.66	x
1:	00:25.86	x

Still can't get sub 30 with all my solves though :/


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 17, 2011)

*Average = 39.45
Event - Roux*

[12:52] -Nibblr- Georgeanderre's 12 Individual Times: (DNF), 43.16, 34.97, 38.19, 41.13, 36.75, 38.17, (31,35), 36.38, 47.59, 44.37, 33.83
[12:52] -Nibblr- Georgeanderre's Average: 39.45, Best Time: 31.35 Worst Time: DNF

Comments, 4th solve was a l6e skip, but slow blocks, last one was a pop on ELL


----------



## SkouriSkaze (May 17, 2011)

*Round 55*
*Event:* Speed, Fridrich
Average: 39.26

1. 46.62
2. 30.47
3. 32.72
4. 38.70
5. 37.76
6. *22.67* (PLL Skip, New PB!)
7. 34.37
8. 46.22
9. 43.15
10. 41.00
11. *49.64*
12. 41.64


----------



## Mollerz (May 17, 2011)

Hey there, since my average is around 40 seconds at the moment I thought it would be appropriate to join this thread! My method is Fridrich with 2-look OLL, I know all but the E-Perm PLLs. I'm trying to learn one or two OLLs per week at the moment, sometimes more, sometimes none, just depends how I feel. Anyway, here's my first attempt!

*Round 55 - Speed - Fridrich

Average: 40.55 PB*

38.41
42.12
42.93
40.70
36.14
*35.46* - *PB*
42.10
*DNF* - Epic failed a G-Perm
43.40
46.24+ - I really suck at G-Perms...
36.51
36.91

EDIT: Also Colour Neutral


----------



## Chalala (May 17, 2011)

Round 55 - Speed

28.83, 36.19, 33.24, (24.99), (36.93), 32.24, 26.39, 33.69, 33.50, 33.09, 32.92, 36.20

Best avg 5 : 30.62 - Grrrrr ...
Avg 12 : 32.63


----------



## samehsameh (May 17, 2011)

*Round 55 - Speed - CF2O2P

Average: 43.23 *

*54.98*
38.35
38.51
53.21
43.95
37.84
39.97
*31.40*
52.24
39.46
47.09
41.68


----------



## EricReese (May 17, 2011)

samehsameh said:


> *Round 55 - Speed - CF2O2P
> *


*

huh?*


----------



## samehsameh (May 17, 2011)

2 look oll and 2 look pll


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 17, 2011)

*Round 55*

*31.12*
Speed
Lubix LunHui

1. 29.09
2. 28.16
3. 24.16
4. 31.03
5. 25.52
6. 35.93
7. 37.63
8. 33.81
9. 32.69
10. 29.96
11. 35.78
12. 29.63

Just received my new cube last night (Lubix LunHui) so I attribute these times to me not having practiced enough with it. Not to mention that it's white so I fear that I'm having issues with recognizing colors. I was using a regular black GuHong DIY that I had lubed with Lubix but not done any mods to it. My look ahead was really bad today and I had issues with transition from cross to f2l. I'm expecting a black Lubix LunHui to arrive this week so we'll see if maybe that will make a difference come next week.


----------



## EricReese (May 17, 2011)

samehsameh said:


> 2 look oll and 2 look pll


 
...just say CFOP...it doesn't matter how many looks in the last layer you need.


----------



## insane569 (May 18, 2011)

*ROUND 55 OH*
Standard deviation: 6.60
Best Time: 30.52
Worst Time: 53.21


Best average of 12: *43.76
* 1-12 - 52.41 41.86 44.28 (30.52) 37.45 (53.21) 49.00 42.06 39.73 35.76 48.64 46.36


----------



## tx789 (May 18, 2011)

round 55 

32.63 (58.13) 32.39 38.96 29.49 27.52 (27.28) 29.36 38.31 29.38 29.35 32.57 =32.00
very good avg


----------



## jaras (May 18, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Five*​*Average: 39.43*
Cube: Alpha V
Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (Fridrich with 2-Look OLL)

1. 32.75
2. 41.88
3. 37.78
4. [32.41]
5. 43.59
6. 41.46
7. [48.00]
8. 39.78
9. 41.72
10. 33.16
11. 41.65
12. 40.55

pretty much no improvement from last week :S. meh...


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 18, 2011)

1:01.80 So messed up fail solve. 52.94 ok im doing bad. 47.40 33.52 41.39 38.73 42.20 1:17.78 im doing so goof im not finishing my average


----------



## EricReese (May 18, 2011)

(33.91), 30.72, 30.19, 31.36, 31.21, 29.88, 28.09, 28.78, 32.80, 27.50, (26.69), 28.65 -> 29.92

Ok, let me keep the sub 30 <_< My times had gone up because I just switched to stackmat instead of keyboard. I finally have gotten times back down

edit: Event is still OH


----------



## Verack (May 18, 2011)

Round 55

*Average: 34.95*

36.86, 33.95, (41.86), 35.16, (26.58), 32.71, 37.13, 37.44, 32.25, 34.89, 33.46, 35.65


----------



## Schmidt (May 18, 2011)

Round 55

Average: 34.80

Standard Deviation: 3.12
Best Time: 28.90
Worst Time: 41.72
Individual Times:
1.	35.31	D2 B' U D F L U2 F' U F' U B R' B' F D' U F2 R2 L' B2 F2 R U D
2.	36.66	D2 L2 B L R2 D B D2 F D' L' B U2 B L' D2 R F2 U' R' D2 F L' D2 F'
3.	37.69	L2 D U F L D' B2 L2 U D2 B2 R F2 R' L' D' U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D F' D F'
4.	(28.90)	L2 D F2 U2 F' B2 D L D B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U D2 L2 B' D2 F U2 L F2 D' U
5.	30.03	B2 R' B' R' D' R F' B2 R' U2 L B R' U D R' F' U' R2 U' R L' U D' L2
6.	35.84	L' D2 B' R2 D' B' F R' F D' L' R2 U2 B R' L2 U' R L2 D F2 B D B D'
7.	(41.72)	B' D L2 R' B' R' L2 F' B2 R F R L F2 D2 B U' F' L' R2 U R2 U F' B2
8.	31.36	R F' R' U L F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B R' B2 F L B2 U' R L2 D' U R' L B' R2
9.	32.81	U2 F2 L B2 U2 F' B' L' B U2 L D' L' F' U' B2 F' U' R' D2 U L2 U F2 R'
10.	37.41	F2 L' F' D' F2 D' L' U' F2 R L2 F' L' R F D R D' B2 R2 B F R U2 F'
11.	40.80	R2 B' R2 U B R B L U2 L R' D2 B2 R' L D R' U F2 D F B' L2 F2 R2
12.	30.08	U2 B' F2 D L2 B2 L' F2 U F U2 L' D2 L2 R' D U2 B F2 U F' R2 D2 R2 F

Those 30.0x times started out as sub-30 for a brief moment, until CCT was updated from the stackmat.

0.69s faster than last time. Better than expected, as I have been solving my new 4x4x4 way too much. So much that I have already broken one of the center pieces  I took it apart to glue the piece together, so now the cube turns much better  _Not a recommended way to improve turning speed_!


----------



## Tall5001 (May 19, 2011)

*Round 55*

*32.54*

(43.83) 30.90 35.05 35.94 28.11 31.08 28.93 32.40 36.30 36.88 29.78 (25.56)

Yay that was amazing! on film too video will be up soon! I got a pb average of 5 30.80!!


----------



## RubiksNub (May 19, 2011)

*Round 55 - OH*
36.15 (DNF) 46.50 45.84 39.29 34.62 33.86 59.41 (32.50) 42.79 32.82 43.91 = *41.52*.

DNF = dropped cube in the middle of an algorithm...

EDIT: Sorry, forgot the average, lol.


----------



## reyrey (May 19, 2011)

Round 55 - 2 hands
23.92, (18:89), 27:79 (Pop+Lockup), 21:91, (28:22), 22:18, 20:49, 25:72, 22:31, 25:41, 22:45, 23:38 > 23.56 avg

Round 55 - OH (Started a few days ago, didn't learn algs for 1 hand yet)
50:49, 46:41, (39.87), 1:01:95 (Cube fell, bad OLL), 1:06:75 (Bad OLL, G Perm with a regular alg), 1:01:94 (Got confused in the PLL, added about 3 seconds), 1:10:21 (Just a crappy solve, can't explain), 58:63, 54:40, 49:39 (G Perm cost me valuable time), 1:01:53 (G Perm), (1:17:57) (Terrible OLL, cube dropped, terrible PLL) > 58.17 avg


----------



## jrb (May 19, 2011)

*Round 55-Speed*


(34.00), 28.79, 25.18, 31.67, 29.58, 33.79, 29.58, 28.62, 30.95, 30.96, (23.28), 29.02 = 29.81


----------



## Ickathu (May 20, 2011)

*Round 55 -- SPEED*


Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEVVFL3O6b0

Average of 12: 34.50
Average of 10: 34.16

Best Time: 27.52
Worst Time: 44.92

1. 44.92
2. 31.63
3. 30.97
4. 39.45
5. 40.21
6. 33.35
7. 29.16
8. 27.52 
9. 31.42
10. 31.71
11. 36.85
12. 36.85

This wasn't a great average for me... I usually average about 32, with my worst around 36 and best around 25.... I think maybe its from being on camera, which I'm totally not used to.


----------



## APdRF (May 20, 2011)

*Round 55
Event: 3x3 OH*

Average of 12: 40.05 [SD= 4.94]
(52.76), 33.82, 43.88, 39.54, 37.19, 37.07, 41.34, (33.76), 42.42, 39.46, 42.16, 43.62


----------



## aidsit (May 21, 2011)

*Round 55 - OH*

*Average: 52.81*

1. 55.26
(2. 1.12.04)
3. 57.14
4. 50.03
5. 51.43
6. 55.17
7. 55.50
8. 50.71
9. 48.18
(10. 44.95 (pb))
11. 50.43
12. 54.29


----------



## y235 (May 21, 2011)

I decided to join.
*Round 55*
Event: OH
Avg: 45.44
*Individual times:*
50.95, 42.98, 38.79, 40.77, 52.19, 53.34, 48.56, (56.19), 47.77, 42.11, (36.12), 36.96


----------



## aaronb (May 21, 2011)

*Average: 37.97*
Round 55
Event: Speed

1. 34.07
2. 38.08
3. (33.21)
4. 36.16
5. 39.36
6. 40.08
7. 41.30
8. 34.78
9. 37.90
10. 41.02
11. 36.93
12. (43.46)

What a great way to end the average. But still, I cut 7.18 seconds off my average from last week.


----------



## thatkid (May 21, 2011)

Round 55
Average : 28.27
1) 34.78
2) 28.67
3) (21.46)
4) 24.45
5) 25.41
6) 28.95
7) 26.95
8) (43.61)
9) 25.62
10) 33.09
11) 27.95
12) 26.80

:fp


----------



## RubikZz (May 21, 2011)

*Round 55:*

1. (40.696)  
2. 32.859 
3. 29.057 
4. 31.095 
5. 33.572 
6. 26.832 
7. 25.214 PLL-skip
8. 29.644 
9. (19.726) PB with Z Perm and easy and fast F2L, Sune before it was Sune I must do a OLL 45!!
10. 40.564 T Perm but I did anything wrong and it and it was a bad time, otherwise it was a sub-30.
11. 28.977 
12. 31.314 

*Avg:*
30.913


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 21, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Five
Color Neutral Average: 35.10
*

1. 29.88 W
2. 31.32 Y
3. 41.05 G
4. 35.61 B
5. (43.27) O
6. 29.52 R
7. (22.62) W
8. 36.76 Y
9. 35.60 G
10. 37.82 B
11. 37.00 O
12. 36.53 R


----------



## peterbone (May 22, 2011)

Round Fifty-Five
CFCE
Average: 29.62

12:	00:26.47	x
11:	(00:22.43)	x
10:	00:25.30	x
9:	00:26.12	x
8:	00:36.46	x
7:	00:28.55	x
6:	(01:01.43)	x
5:	00:31.70	x
4:	00:25.04	x
3:	00:42.03	x
2:	00:26.76	x
1:	00:27.76	x

I'm back. I'll try to stick with it this time.


----------



## irontwig (May 22, 2011)

peterbone said:


> CFCL



Pretty nice times.
I guess you mean: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/CFCE
How much of CLL/ELL do know, Pete?


----------



## michaelfivez (May 22, 2011)

Round Fifty-Five
Friedrich (2 look OLL and full PLL)

*Average: 00:33.89*

12: 00:34.11 x 
11: 00:31.13 x 
10: 00:37.63 x 
9: 00:36.18 x 
8: 00:33.26 x 
7: 00:38.73 x 
6: 00:30.33 x 
5: 00:26.27 x 
4: 00:33.03 x 
3: 00:34.31 x 
2: 00:37.18 x 
1: 00:31.70 x 


Just went from 38 average to 33 in 1 day .
But my cube sucks, I'm sure i can be 3-5 seconds faster with a lubix guhong.
Mine's arriving in 1 week luckily


----------



## Germoose (May 23, 2011)

Round 55 Average : *39.41*

1)34.12
2)1:03.04
3)35.30
4)37.38
5)51.73
6)41.15
7)41.05
8)38.90
9)34.34
10)40.71
11)34.94
12)38.64

Woo, sub 40! sup 1 minute was from screwed up cross, didnt realize till half way through F2L :fp. Also failed planning out the entire cross, 15 seconds just isn't enough. but ill keep working at it. Thinking about starting opposite colour neutral to get rid of the 7,8 move crosses. Lubix Guhong still hasn't arrived


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 23, 2011)

Go opposite neutral. You will not regret it. You get 2 chances at a good cross. And lookahead is basically the same. You'll have slight trouble at first but that'll go away within 50 solves TOPS.


----------



## toastman (May 23, 2011)

Round 55
Average 43.43
49.10, 40.70, 39.60, 42.43, 40.04, 46.43, 46.47, 48.25, 38.79, 39.45, 41.82, 49.55

Felt awful, but only marginally less bad than last week.
First attempt at Full-PLL. Only got one tricky one (F-Perm).
Stuffed the cross up 3 times. Shocking. Will do better next week. Bad day.


----------



## peterbone (May 23, 2011)

Hi jernqvist. I was pretty disappointed with those times. I don't perform well under pressure. That's why I don't perform juggling. I've had an average of 12 under 25 seconds and by best time full step is 20. I know all the ELL's and I'm just over half way through the CLL's.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 23, 2011)

Round 55 cube used green guhong average 36.34
33.72, 29.07, *27.53*,* 44.75*, 40.50, 38.91, 37.16, 38.38, 34.14, 42.52, 34.21, 34.80


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 24, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Five​*








Congratulations to thatkid, this week's graduate! 

Graduate Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 24, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Six
Potential Closing Time - Monday May 30th​*
*Scrambles*
1. L2 B R' L F' D2 R' F' R F U2 L2 U2 F' B R D2 U' B2 L2 B' F2 L B U'
2. U2 B R' F D L B2 D' F' D R L2 B' D2 B R' D' L' F2 D' R' F L2 B D 
3. U L2 D' R' F2 U L' R B' L2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 F' R' B' F2 D' B' R2 B' D 
4. U' F' L2 F' U L' B R' D U' L2 U' F D R F2 U' D2 R2 B F' D F' R D2
5. F' B U' L' U' R U2 B' L D R' B' D' B' D L U2 F2 D U2 L2 U B D2 B2
6. R U D L' D' U' R D2 B U' R' D2 R2 D2 R' F' D' F' U' B' U B R U2 B' 
7. U D L B F L2 D' R' D' R' U2 R U2 F B' D' U R2 U' R L' D' B' F' L' 
8. U2 B' U2 F' U L2 F2 U F R F U B' L' B2 F' D2 B' D2 B' U2 D' L' U' F' 
9. L2 F' L R' U' L B L R' B2 R U' R' D R2 L B2 L2 R' U' D R U' L2 B2 
10. L2 U B' F L' U' L' B2 F L' F' U D' L U' F' D' U' R F D' R B' U D'
11. L' B' F' U' L' B' D' F' B2 R2 D' U B2 L2 D' F2 B' D' R' D' U L2 F U R
12. L2 R F2 U' L2 D' L' R B2 D L2 D2 B' R2 D' R2 B' F2 D2 U' R' D' L' U2 D


----------



## RubiksNub (May 24, 2011)

Best average of 12: 37.95
1-12 - 44.62 34.26 46.56 45.69 32.92 35.75 39.57 (59.61) 36.07 33.76 (28.30) 30.25

_Sub 30 was nice. Probably a PB._


----------



## michaelfivez (May 24, 2011)

*00:31.02 *

12: 00:34.48 x 
11: 00:31.69 x 
10: 00:28.44 x 
9: 00:24.45 x 
8: 00:29.93 x 
7: 00:35.51 x 
6: 00:40.33 x 
5: 00:33.70 x 
4: 00:26.95 x 
3: 00:28.59 x 
2: 00:28.71 x 
1: 00:32.21 x 


Best: 00:24.45 
10 of 12: 00:31.02 


Damn that 40 and 35 in the middle :/


----------



## reyrey (May 24, 2011)

1. 21.27 (White Cross)
2. 28.39 (Blue Cross) - Solve crapped out (I usually get better times)
3. 21.49 (White Cross)
4. 29.11 (Red Cross) - G Perm, solve crapped out (I usually get better times)
5. 26.40 (Orange Cross) - Still a bad solve...
6. 26.70 (Red Cross) - Still a bad solve...
7. 23.05 (Blue Cross) - Not a bad solve - G Perm
8. 35.19 (Green Cross) - Got 2 F2L pairs spots confused - Terrible solve
9. 26.20 (Yellow Cross) - Bad solve
10. 25.53 (Red Cross) - Okay solve
11. 25.84 (Green Cross) - G Perm - Okay
12. 31.99 (Red Cross) - Terrible solve - F2L was bad

Avg: 
26.47, so bad, but not too bad

My usual avg is about 21~23 White CFOP, and 23~25 CN CFOP



One more sub30 avg and I graduate with white CFOP, 2 more sub30 with CN and I graduate that too


----------



## Mollerz (May 24, 2011)

*Round 56 - CN Speed - Fridrich*

Average: 36.59

*30.24*
31.68
35.20
38.47
36.11
42.42
34.39
36.75
*55.91* - Popped on F2L so just gave up.
32.87
31.79
46.21


----------



## insane569 (May 25, 2011)

*ROUND 56*
*OH*
Mean: 40.64
Standard deviation: 7.89
Best Time: 31.35
Worst Time: 56.15



Best average of 12: *40.02*
1-12 - (31.35) (56.15) 36.11 52.81 52.00 37.95 33.18 35.75 39.75 39.36 37.43 35.82

messed up f2l a couple times


----------



## thatkid (May 25, 2011)

Round 56
OH
Average : 1:04.70

1) 1:07.17
2) 1:06.64
3) 1:05.53
4) 1:11.21
5) 57.37
6) 1:06.48
7) (50.65)
8) 1:07.51
9) (1:17.54)
10) 54.76
11) 59.42
12) 1:10.96

crappy. i can usually get an average of 50


----------



## 4EverCuber (May 25, 2011)

*Round 56 speed*

28.70

Daiyan Guhong
CFOP 2 look oll, full pll
White cross

1. 32.02
2. 26.61
3. 31.61
4. (21.52)
5. 27.02
6. 30.06
7. (32.48)
8. 31.05
9. 28.28
10. 26.41
11. 26.19
12. 27.78

Times weren't too bad I guess. Went back to my Guhong. Lun Hui is a bit too heavy for my liking.


----------



## Chalala (May 25, 2011)

Round 56 - Speed - Chalala

1 :	(26.39) 
2 : 29.79
3 :	28.48 
4 :	26.56 
5 :	27.16 
6 :	28.32 
7 :	28.9 
8 :	29.64 
9 :	34.19 
10 : (36.9) 
11 :	34.28 
12 :	27.0 

Ao12 : 29.43 Finally sub 30 ! 
Ao5 : 27.04


----------



## jaras (May 25, 2011)

*Round 56*
*Avg: 34.51*
Cube: Dayan Guhong
Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (Fridrich)


40.72
30.77
(28.44)
41.27
35.96
35.13
34.22
34.96
(46.25) (couldn't remember my A perm)
28.46
30.56
33.03

Allmost a 5 second improvement from last week. Went back to my Guhong.


----------



## Schmidt (May 25, 2011)

Round 56

Average: 34.31

Standard Deviation: 3.17
Best Time: 27.40
Worst Time: 39.46
Individual Times:
1.	30.00	L2 B R' L F' D2 R' F' R F U2 L2 U2 F' B R D2 U' B2 L2 B' F2 L B U'
2.	28.61	U2 B R' F D L B2 D' F' D R L2 B' D2 B R' D' L' F2 D' R' F L2 B D
3.	39.09	U L2 D' R' F2 U L' R B' L2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 F' R' B' F2 D' B' R2 B' D
4.	32.55	U' F' L2 F' U L' B R' D U' L2 U' F D R F2 U' D2 R2 B F' D F' R D2
5.	38.40	F' B U' L' U' R U2 B' L D R' B' D' B' D L U2 F2 D U2 L2 U B D2 B2
6.	38.61	R U D L' D' U' R D2 B U' R' D2 R2 D2 R' F' D' F' U' B' U B R U2 B'
7.	36.09	U D L B F L2 D' R' D' R' U2 R U2 F B' D' U R2 U' R L' D' B' F' L'
8.	(39.46)	U2 B' U2 F' U L2 F2 U F R F U B' L' B2 F' D2 B' D2 B' U2 D' L' U' F'
9.	33.33	L2 F' L R' U' L B L R' B2 R U' R' D R2 L B2 L2 R' U' D R U' L2 B2
10.	(27.40)	L2 U B' F L' U' L' B2 F L' F' U D' L U' F' D' U' R F D' R B' U D'
11.	34.19	L' B' F' U' L' B' D' F' B2 R2 D' U B2 L2 D' F2 B' D' R' D' U L2 F U R
12.	32.19	L2 R F2 U' L2 D' L' R B2 D L2 D2 B' R2 D' R2 B' F2 D2 U' R' D' L' U2 D


Yeah! I was sub-30 until #3. I think this is my first ao12 without any sup-40 times.
I see that many people are going back to GuHong. I really like my unpoppable LunHui.
0.49s faster than last time.


----------



## tx789 (May 26, 2011)

Round 56 Speed
34.18, 25.36, 32.98, 26.11, 32.10, 30.68, 32.28, 44.61, 38.05, 34.85, 30.34, 31.33 =32.29

31.33 had a f perm it takes me 5-7 seconds to solve I need a new one


----------



## SkouriSkaze (May 26, 2011)

*Round 56*
*Event:* Speed, Fridrich
Average: 36.77

1. 37.65
2. 33.27
3. 46.09
4. 32.72
5. 36.90
6. 32.34
7. 31.97
8. 35.11
9. *46.26* 
10. 43.07
11. *27.23 *(PLL Skip)
12. 38.53


----------



## Verack (May 26, 2011)

Round 56

*Average: 34.44*

28.94, (43.59), 31.37, 34.31, 33.36, 38.84, 35.00, 42.78, 33.87, (26.01), 37.69, 28.28


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 27, 2011)

*Round 56 - DNF
Event - changed from Roux to L2LK*

-Nibblr- Georgeanderre's 7 Individual Times: 36.17, 36.67, (34.87), 48.24, (DNF), 1:08.06, DNF
-Nibblr- Georgeanderre's Average: DNF, Best Time: 34.87 Worst Time: DNF

Comments: although i'm not happy that I DNF'd the average but all in all some good solves for a relatively experimental method =P


----------



## peterbone (May 27, 2011)

Round 56
CFCE
Average: 25.72

12:	00:24.74	x
11:	(00:41.25)	x
10:	00:31.38	x
9:	00:27.15	x
8:	00:22.84	x
7:	00:23.64	x
6:	00:26.19	x
5:	00:24.90	x
4:	00:23.92	x
3:	(00:22.37)	x
2:	00:24.14	x
1:	00:28.36	x

Quite pleased to be getting under 25 seconds regularly.


----------



## HumanDude (May 28, 2011)

Round 56

Event: 3x3 OH

*Average = 31.15*

33.36, 28.81, 30.83, 30.53, (28.33), 35.94, 27.59, 32.38, 30.72, 29.61, 31.72, (38.03)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (May 28, 2011)

Roux. Might as well graduate (missed last week, though)

*Round Fifty-Six​**Average: 22.57*
Cube: (A very dirty) Dayan Guhong

Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (New method: Roux)
Individual Times:

1. 24.89
2. 21.28
3. 21.89
4. 22.81
5. 19.20
6. 23.72
7. [17.86 (YES!!!)]
8. 21.32
9. 28.47
10. [28.62 (... I don't even know what went wrong)]
11. 18.79 (That's better...)
12. 22.08

I think I should try the race to sub-20 thread. My biggest problem at the moment is my pausing. -.-
I worked out my average tps yesterday... It's not even 2 (1.88; This average it's probably higher, though). LOL

Nice how I got 3 sub-20s in this average and nothing over 30.


----------



## APdRF (May 28, 2011)

*EVENT: 3x3 OH*

Average of 12: 36.22 [SD= 4.48]
38.45 35.51 33.14 37.11 31.22 37.24 (26.78) 41.15 32.83 37.21 (44.52) 38.31

Soo good!


----------



## Tall5001 (May 29, 2011)

Round 56- Roux

*33.02*

30.13 40.36 (27.38) 38.94 31.34 37.31 31.80 29.40 28.56 33.25 29.08 (44.33)

For not doing Roux for the time i did the last round on the first day and this one on the last day that was pretty good i have been messing with roux but no speedsolving till now so im quite happy!


----------



## toastman (May 29, 2011)

Round 56
Average 43.54

41.74, 34.41, 48.12, 47.72, 39.86, 48.91, 44.39, 41.97, 40.25, 35.93, 47.75, 47.63

CRUD! Worse than last week:


----------



## CommaYou (May 29, 2011)

Round 56 - YC
33.02, 22.11, 26.35, 26.00, 26.11, 39.03, 26.53, 22.45, 24.68, 28.83, 23.84, 31.18
= 26.90


----------



## aaronb (May 29, 2011)

*Average: 32.45*
Round: 56
Event: Speed 
1. 36.03
2. 33.50
3. 34.54
4. 37.06
5. 32.78
6. (26.39)
7. 32.00
8. (37.93)
9. 31.90
10. 26.51
11. 33.34
12. 30.17

My worst time is better than my average of last week. I cut another 5.52 seconds off my time from last week. Since 3 weeks ago when I began doing race to sub-30, I've cut 21.12 seconds off my time.


----------



## Mikel (May 29, 2011)

*AVERAGE: 25.79*
Round: 56
Event: Speed

1. 23.91
2. 24.28
3. 25.18
4. 24.71
5. 29.59
6. 26.66
7. 29.19
8. 29.36
9. 18.97 [PB & PLL skip]
10. 26.00
11. (59.81) [fail, messed up PLL had to restart]
12. (18.43) [PB, and full step XD]

average- 25.79 definitely my best ever!


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 29, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Six
Color Neutral Average: 33.56
*

1. 29.55 B
2. 32.70 B
3. 36.46 G
4. 30.58 R
5. 36.87 R
6. 37.10 O
7. 29.65 W
8. 38.57 R
9. 28.33 Y
10. 30.12 G
11. 38.29 Y
12. 34.35 G


----------



## Selkie (May 29, 2011)

*Round 56
Event: Colour Neutral
Average: 42.14*

I'm back, missed the thread  Well being Blue/Green opposite neutral, looking at colour neutral. Trying to steer clear of blue/green unless its an obvious advantage. Some solves a lot better that I would have anticipated, some a whole lot worse! Have not practiced CN at all so these are first solves.

39.42 orange
27.02 blue
32.40 yellow
41.13 white
1:00.82 red
57.73 yellow
48.32 orange
41.09 red
33.77 yellow
1:00.76 orange
32.69 orange
34.04 yellow


----------



## Germoose (May 30, 2011)

Round 56 Average : *40.33*

1)42.81(wrong pll)
2)42.54(sh*t F2L)
3)37.57
4)39.19
5)1:03.88(i dont even want to mention this solve)
6)37.13
7)39.73
8)34.33
9)31.27
10)35.89
11)36.31
12)57.82 (one piece un-oriented on cross)

horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible. this will depress me till next sunday.

In better news, I've been doing better than this all week. I think I'm going to start full OLL. I know it wont really help my times, but I'm still screwing up PLL, so the sooner i start OLL, the sooner ill perfect it, which is hopefully when it does make a difference. Guhong still hasn't arrived, i hate living in a small town aware from everywhere . Also, fairly comfortable with white and yellow cross, (did it for this average, wish i could blame bad times on that) hooray opposite colour neutral!


----------



## Ickathu (May 30, 2011)

I hope I'm not too late!!

Round 56
Speed
*Average of 12: 34.87
Average of 10: 34.29*

Are we doing Ao12 (ALL 12 solves affect average) or Ao10 (ignore best and worst times)?

1. 30.97
2. 35.91
3. 28.95+2=30.95
4. 29.86
5. 29.75
6. 48.82 (messed up OLL 3 times)
7. 42.70 (pop - put in edge backwards)
8. 37.80
9. 38.83 (another pop... Off to tighten my screws!)
10. 32.41 (that's better  )
11. 33.76
12. 26.69

Yay! I love my new Dayan guhong! Loads better than my rubiks brand!


----------



## RaresB (May 30, 2011)

31.01, 35.25, 29.85, 35.51, 27.31, 28.31, DNF(36.49), 39.25, 29.88, 33.13, 29.96, 32.96 = 32.51 almost sub 30 OH yey
its one handed btw


----------



## Itchy Cacti (May 30, 2011)

Round 56 - speed
Cube: Dayan GuHong w/ 48-point edge mod
Method: CFOP w/ 2-look Oll and mostly 1-look Pll but with a couple 2-look cases
Average: *34.34*

1. 37.68
2. (29.84)
3. 30.55
4. 38.13
5. 37.96
6. (40.00)
7. 31.81
8. 31.83
9. 32.94
10. 33.41
11. 34.50
12. 33.41


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 31, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Six Results*

*Round Fifty-Six​*








Congratulations to CommaYou and Phlippieskezer, this week's graduates! 

Nice video Mikel. Welcome back Selkie. 

Graduate Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 31, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Seven Scrambles*

*Round Fifty-Seven
Potential Closing Time - Monday June 6th​*
*Scrambles*
1. F2 L2 B L2 R U' F2 R' B2 D L2 F U2 B2 F2 L2 B F D' B D B F L2 D'
2. R L' U' R U R2 B' L' F2 B R2 U' D2 L' B L' R2 U2 F2 L R' D' L2 R' B' 
3. R2 U' F2 D' B' R' B L B D B F' U R' D2 F2 R2 D2 B D' B2 D B D2 U2 
4. U' F' D R' U L' F' L' R' U' F2 L2 B D2 F' L D' R2 L2 F B' U B' R' U
5. U R' U' R2 B2 F' U2 D' F U2 F R' B L' R' B F' R' B2 L' D2 R2 F2 L' F' 
6. U F2 R D2 R2 F D' F2 U' B L2 D' R' U' F2 R' D2 L' U D' B2 U2 R2 F B2
7. F' B2 R2 D' F U' R' B' F' L2 B2 F2 R F' D' B' D B' L D B2 D' F B' D2
8. F D' R2 L' B U' B2 F2 R F' R F2 L' U D2 L' F L' R U2 F2 D R2 F2 L
9. U2 L B D' R' F' R D B' L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' D B
10. F' R' D2 B' D' R' U' R' U B2 R' U2 B2 F' D2 F B2 L2 F R' U2 L U F' B'
11. F L' D2 U' F' B2 R2 L' U' L' R' D F2 U F2 B L D' R2 D2 F R2 D2 U' B2
12. D' F R2 L U B2 U' F' U2 R' D U' F U D R' B2 F D U B2 L2 B D2 F


----------



## insane569 (May 31, 2011)

*ROUND 57 OH*
Best average of 12: *35.74*
1-12 - 33.98 32.05 37.34 36.66 33.38 (46.36) 43.46 34.27 37.94 (28.84) 36.66 31.67


----------



## Phlippieskezer (May 31, 2011)

Oh, neat, I didn't even notice this was the week I graduate...

Also, I never noticed how rapidly I improved.  Almost the moment I switched methods... I suppose Roux is better for me. Hopefully this keeps going so that I can be sub-20 soon...

By the way, can I try graduating _opposite_ colour neutral now? I currently do white-bottomed (lol) blocks, so I want to try out neutrality with yellow. Will it still be counted?


----------



## EVH (May 31, 2011)

Is it okay if I rejoin with ZZ?


----------



## Mikel (May 31, 2011)

Brian Kremer said:


> Nice video Mikel. Welcome back Selkie.


 
Thanks! It is crazy that I got that great of an average on camera. Definitely one of my best.


----------



## SkouriSkaze (May 31, 2011)

*Round 56*
*Event:* Speed, Fridrich
Average: 35.95

1. *44.06* (G-Perm, horrible recognition)
2. *26.67* (Easy F2L)
3. 37.96 (Bad F2L)
4. 39.78 (G-Perm, bad F2L)
5. 40.87 (Couldn't stop the timer, wrong G-perm, reversed it)
6. 29.46 (Easy F2L)
7. 33.40
8. 43.07 (Just bad...)
9. 30.62(Fast F2L)
10. 32.53 (G-perm, 4 move cross)
11. 34.09
12. 37.67 (Bad F2L)

I love how my best and worst are my first two. Not much improvement, but I didn't practice much, so it wasn't much of a surprise. Busy week...


----------



## Itchy Cacti (May 31, 2011)

Round 57 - speed
Cube: Dayan GuHong
Average: *35.11*

1. 38.31
2. 31.47
3. 41.47
4. 27.27 (new PB!!)
5. 28.53
6. (48.27) (cube explosion)
7. 36.90
8. 34.41
9. (25.47) (another new PB!!!! great F2L)
10. 38.03
11. 35.05 + 2 = 37.05 (just a tiny bit over 45 degrees)
12. 34.15


----------



## nupityS (May 31, 2011)

Round 57
Cube: F2
Event: Fridrich
Avg : 34.07
Times: 37.54 30.39 31.77 30.78 29.48 (27.45) 36.10 40.90 32.33 37.04 (42.69) 34.41


----------



## APdRF (May 31, 2011)

Best average of 12: 38.31 [SD= 4.25]
1-12 - 36.34 34.34 40.40 43.10 36.89 (44.21) 37.66 (31.19) 43.25 32.20 42.43 36.47

Event: OH


----------



## Mollerz (May 31, 2011)

*Round 57 - CN Speed - Fridrich*

*Average: 34.19*

33.82
*23.55* - 4 Move X-Cross on Blue. Non-Lucky PB!
36.97
30.29
35.09
33.82
37.57
*41.68* - Mis-slotted an F2L and crappy G-Perm recognition.
38.09
31.93
31.55
32.77

Really pleased with this week. Working on my lookahead and not turning so fast. This week I got my first sub-30 Avg5 and I got a 33.60 Avg12 as well.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 1, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> ...Are we doing Ao12 (ALL 12 solves affect average) or Ao10 (ignore best and worst times)?...


 
Ignore best time and worst time of the 12. 



Phlippieskezer said:


> By the way, can I try graduating _opposite_ colour neutral now? I currently do white-bottomed (lol) blocks, so I want to try out neutrality with yellow. Will it still be counted?



Yes! Though I'm not sure what to call it with Roux... it wouldn't be YC (Yellow Cross). Maybe YCN (Yellow color neutral) or YFL (Yellow First Layer)? Is there already a term Roux folks use for this? 



EVH said:


> Is it okay if I rejoin with ZZ?



Yes! Welcome back!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 1, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> By the way, can I try graduating _opposite_ colour neutral now? I currently do white-bottomed (lol) blocks, so I want to try out neutrality with yellow. Will it still be counted?


 
Totally go for it dude!! If you can go sub 30 yellow blocks do it and it will still be counted!

Edit: Dang you Brian you ninja'd me!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Round 57-Roux*

*35.32*

43.82 31.95 (50.59) 34.24 34.53 27.79 (24.60) 35.95 44.35 31.48 27.60 41.52

That pretty good. A bunch of sub 35 and sub 30 solves in there. Im satisfied. Even though its not sub 33.


----------



## d521yts (Jun 1, 2011)

*Round 57*
*Event: Petrus

Average: 35.74*


1.	29.44	
2.	40.51	
3.	(27.43)	
4.	32.20	
5.	45.17	
6.	29.07	
7.	34.94
8.	(54.28)
9.	30.13	
10.	53.52
11.	33.56
12.	28.88


----------



## michaelfivez (Jun 1, 2011)

Round 57
Avg: 29.92
Cube: Dayan Guhong
Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (Fridrich)

12:	00:27.50	x
11:	00:19.13	x
10:	00:32.69	x
9:	00:27.77	x
8:	00:29.73	x
7:	00:28.08	x
6:	00:27.98	x
5:	00:31.30	x
4:	00:33.00	x
3:	00:28.66	x
2:	00:33.17	x
1:	00:32.46	x

Close sub 30, my first actually (but I time best of 12 like once a week, and I progress a lot each week).
That 19.13 was nice, my PB a PLL skip.
It's sick, i've had 4 PLL and 2 OLL skips today and I have solved the cube only 30 times


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 1, 2011)

Round 57

Average: 33.83

Standard Deviation: 2.01
Best Time: 27.61
Worst Time: 36.93
Individual Times:
1.	36.09	F2 L2 B L2 R U' F2 R' B2 D L2 F U2 B2 F2 L2 B F D' B D B F L2 D'
2.	29.02	R L' U' R U R2 B' L' F2 B R2 U' D2 L' B L' R2 U2 F2 L R' D' L2 R' B'
3.	33.28	R2 U' F2 D' B' R' B L B D B F' U R' D2 F2 R2 D2 B D' B2 D B D2 U2
4.	33.13	U' F' D R' U L' F' L' R' U' F2 L2 B D2 F' L D' R2 L2 F B' U B' R' U
5.	(27.61)	U R' U' R2 B2 F' U2 D' F U2 F R' B L' R' B F' R' B2 L' D2 R2 F2 L' F'
6.	(36.93)	U F2 R D2 R2 F D' F2 U' B L2 D' R' U' F2 R' D2 L' U D' B2 U2 R2 F B2
7.	35.02	F' B2 R2 D' F U' R' B' F' L2 B2 F2 R F' D' B' D B' L D B2 D' F B' D2
8.	35.59	F D' R2 L' B U' B2 F2 R F' R F2 L' U D2 L' F L' R U2 F2 D R2 F2 L
9.	32.03	U2 L B D' R' F' R D B' L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' D B
10.	35.02	F' R' D2 B' D' R' U' R' U B2 R' U2 B2 F' D2 F B2 L2 F R' U2 L U F' B'
11.	36.72	F L' D2 U' F' B2 R2 L' U' L' R' D F2 U F2 B L D' R2 D2 F R2 D2 U' B2
12.	32.43	D' F R2 L U B2 U' F' U2 R' D U' F U D R' B2 F D U B2 L2 B D2 F

That #2 scramble looked promising, so I think I will try that one again. My standard dev. are getting closer to 0 :tu
0.48s faster than last time.



Spoiler



Average: 17.67
Standard Deviation: 0.71
Best Time: 16.97
Worst Time: 20.00
Individual Times:
1.	(20.00)	R L' U' R U R2 B' L' F2 B R2 U' D2 L' B L' R2 U2 F2 L R' D' L2 R' B'
2.	(16.97)	R L' U' R U R2 B' L' F2 B R2 U' D2 L' B L' R2 U2 F2 L R' D' L2 R' B'
3.	18.97	R L' U' R U R2 B' L' F2 B R2 U' D2 L' B L' R2 U2 F2 L R' D' L2 R' B'
4.	17.02	R L' U' R U R2 B' L' F2 B R2 U' D2 L' B L' R2 U2 F2 L R' D' L2 R' B'
5.	17.02	R L' U' R U R2 B' L' F2 B R2 U' D2 L' B L' R2 U2 F2 L R' D' L2 R' B'


----------



## RaresB (Jun 2, 2011)

30.89 20.98 35.48 35.48 33.80 32.97 36.81 34.92 29.89 33.95 37.79 34.84 = 33.15


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 3, 2011)

average 36.78 cube used alpha 5 round 57 method fridrich 
33.71, 39.33, 41.53, 34.24, 35.33, 35.02, 40.86, 39.35, 45.37, 30.94, 33.33, 35.06


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 3, 2011)

*Round 57 speed*

*29.13*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 2 look OLL, full PLL

1. 28.17
2. 28.50
3. 30.97
4. 27.44
5. 28.38
6. 30.77
7. (34.66)
8. 33.42
9. 27.42
10. 29.02
11. (26.98)
12. 27.22

Decided to do this spontaneously before bed. Haven't been practicing much since receiving my 4x4 in the mail last week. There were a few cases where I messed up my transition from cross to f2l but overall all a pretty accurate picture of where I am at the moment. Look ahead wasn't there and I'm not sure if it ever will be. Not sure where I can improve. Standard deviation was 01.99.


----------



## Chalala (Jun 3, 2011)

Round 57 - Chalala - Speed

29.71 
30.65 
28.98 
26.81 
26.53 
24.69 
30.35 
32.77 
27.32 
29.93 
33.28 
26.78

Ao5 : 27.44
Ao12 : 28.98


----------



## peterbone (Jun 3, 2011)

Round 57
CFCE
Average: 28.40

12:	00:31.32	x
11:	(00:22.73)	x
10:	00:25.84	x
9:	00:26.76	x
8:	(00:42.75)	x
7:	00:39.12	x
6:	00:31.93	x
5:	00:22.96	x
4:	00:23.81	x
3:	00:29.76	x
2:	00:26.07	x
1:	00:26.48	x

Had 2 pops and other problems.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 3, 2011)

Round 57-- Speed
*Average: 33.11*

1. 42.24 (messed up OLL)
2. 31.27
3. 32.61
4. 25.80
5. 30.21
6. 43.89
7. 36.71
8. 35.39
9. 30.68
10. 32.01
11. 25.49
12. 34.16

Not much to say here. PB average


----------



## tx789 (Jun 3, 2011)

Round 57 speed
29.48 (27.25) 29.49 45.94 34.29 39.47 44.18 29.45 30.79 (49.40) 31.94 42.18=35.72


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 4, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Seven
Color Neutral Average: 30.76
*

1. 30.60 Y
2. 26.56 R
3. 28.61 B
4. (41.46) R
5. 27.59 Y
6. 33.78 W
7. 31.19 G
8. 34.72 G
9. 26.75 O
10. (25.09) W
11. 35.14 B
12. 32.72 O


----------



## aaronb (Jun 4, 2011)

*Average: 29.31*
Round: 57
Event: Speed

1. 32.69
2. 30.57
3. 31.19
4. (33.35)
5. 28.52
6. 31.90
7. 27.62
8. (23.78)
9. 26.83
10. 28.70
11. 23.92
12. 31.14

Sub-30 average! But, I do need to work on consistency, by working on my y-perm, and z-perm.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 5, 2011)

*Average: 29.82
*Round: 57
Event: Speed

25.65
35.13
31.86
28.40
33.33
27.41
(23.43)
(37.47)
27.15
26.86
31.90
30.47

Surprised I got sub-30 given how many sup-30 solves there were.


----------



## toastman (Jun 5, 2011)

Round 57
Average: 44.48

12:	00:46.43	x
11:	00:38.04	x
10:	00:45.82	x
9:	00:48.63	x
8:	00:39.49	x
7:	00:36.31	x
6:	00:47.96	x
5:	00:45.45	x
4:	00:45.25	x
3:	00:46.13	x
2:	00:56.49	x
1:	00:41.58	x


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 5, 2011)

round 57

average: 33.03 seconds

1. 32.09
2. 35.12
3. 34.52
4. 34.73
5. (25.62)
6. 30.72
7. 33.31
8. 27.66
9. 35.29
10. 35.37
11. (38.63)
12. 31.51

Note: i fail at N-perms, so i got the 38.63

Edit: 2 handed fridrich


----------



## Selkie (Jun 5, 2011)

*Round 57

Event Colour Neutral

Average 35.72*

35.88, 30.95, 1:01.39, 26.77, 41.48, 43.87, 28.13, 36.31, 28.75, 31.74, 42.48, 37.56

Cross colour per solve: yworwygyyrro (currently blue/green colour neutral)

Better consistency than last week, again no practice, which I ought to put in really. No point trying to go CN half heartedly but pleased considering.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.77
worst time: 1:01.39

current avg5: 35.20 (σ = 2.50)
best avg5: 32.27 (σ = 3.11)

current avg12: 35.72 (σ = 5.42)
best avg12: 35.72 (σ = 5.42)

session avg: 35.72 (σ = 5.42)
session mean: 37.11


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 5, 2011)

*Average of 12: 30.626*

Event: Speed
Cube: Modified GuHong

1. 29.083 
2. 29.620 
3. (24.855) 
4. 35.429 
5. 30.144 
6. 25.875 
7. 35.674
8. 30.955
9. 31.445 
10. (DNF)
11. 27.562 
12. 30.470

I got the same scramble at 7 and 8, I did anything wrong.


----------



## SPeedHANd93 (Jun 5, 2011)

12:	00:39.12	x
11:	00:35.70	x
10:	00:36.69	x
9:	00:34.10	x
8:	00:29.68	x
7:	00:31.12	x
6:	00:38.60	x
5:	00:36.11	x
4:	00:30.92	x
3:	00:37.66	x
2:	00:35.51	x
1:	00:37.47	x
Average: 00:35.22 Best: 00:29.68
Avg. 5: 00:35.06 3 of 5: 00:35.49
Avg. 10: 00:34.97 10 of 12: 00:35.39


----------



## jaras (Jun 5, 2011)

*Round 57*
*Avg: 32.29*
Cube: Dayan Guhong
Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (Fridrich)


30.03
29.11
(28.22)
32.15
34.28
32.08
29.93
(36.13)
36.11
33.08
34.59
31.50

Didn't really have very much time this week with examns and all, but I thought i would make an avg before the deadline. Nice i don't have any times in the forties anymore.


----------



## Germoose (Jun 6, 2011)

Round 56 Average : *32.26*

1)31.91
2)42.97 (C-E pair placed wrong)
3)28.93(Full OLL)
4)32.98
5)31.54(had pop on T-perm[by far fastest pll], finished last 3 turns without edge piece )
6)31.55(Full OLL)
7)29.20
8)30.82
9)29.60
10)28.39
11)38.25
12)37.80

Ultimate Guhong arrived and I love it! So much better than my store bought, lockups are a thing of the past. New PB average of 12 and sub-30 average of 5! Unfortunately i think this average is about 2 seconds faster than my usual average, but im pleased.  Well i'm off to learn some more OLL's.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 6, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> 3x3 1 l/1nl/5/12/100: 19.61, 19:11, 26.39, 28.43, 30.62



hmm... your non-lucky was 19 minutes 11 seconds, but your average of five is 26.39?


----------



## michaelfivez (Jun 6, 2011)

Round 57:

Average: 28.41

24:	00:28.60	x
23:	00:36.57	x
22:	00:28.79	x
21:	00:28.61	x
20:	00:21.90	x
19:	00:29.26	x
18:	00:31.94	x
17:	00:27.83	x
16:	00:28.68	x
15:	00:26.48	x
14:	00:23.73	x
13:	00:30.22	x

Couldnt wait for a next round so I did this one again. 1,5sec faster then ast time


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Seven Results*

*Round Fifty-Seven​*








Congratulations to this week's graduate, peterbone! 

Graduate Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Eight Scrambles*

*Round Fifty-Eight
Potential Closing Time - Monday June 13th​*
*Scrambles*
1. B' L' D' F' R L2 U2 R' F' U2 F' D R2 L2 B F' U F2 D' F' L B' D R' F
2. U B F R B R2 F2 R2 D L U D' F' U F' D' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 F D' B'
3. L2 R' B' D2 L' U2 R D2 L U R' U D2 F L' U F B U D' F' D' R2 U' D
4. L' F' U D R' B' U D' L2 R' U2 R2 B' D2 L' B2 D2 U R' U' F' B D2 L' U' 
5. D L D F' D L2 B' R B2 R2 B2 R L2 U' R U R' B' L U R2 D R' L U'
6. U R L2 B2 D2 R' B U' B2 U F2 R2 L' F' R F2 L' B2 L R' D U' F U2 B2 
7. U2 F R F2 L D L2 U2 B R F R' D2 L' D B F' R2 F D' B2 D2 F L' R'
8. B2 R' B2 F R2 F L F2 L' D' R' L D' B2 R D2 R2 F' L F' B' U' B R' D2 
9. L2 D U' R B R' D2 B L B2 D B2 F D' R F2 B2 L' D R2 F' U' F' R' F'
10. F R F' B' U2 L U2 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R L2 D R' B' L2 B2 D B2
11. F L' F B R B' D' L D' F2 D U' L R D2 L2 U D F2 B' U2 R2 B U' R'
12. L U' L' D2 L F L' R' F' U2 L2 R U' F L2 B F2 R' D' B2 L2 U2 R B2 L2


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 58 Speed*

*27.13*
Corrected the average. 

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 2 look OLL, full PLL
White cross

1. 27.92
2. 23.50
3. (22.88)
4. 24.39
5. 27.08
6. (33.26)
7. 29.67
8. 31.36
9. 28.03
10. 26.25
11. 23.05
12. 28.20

Decided to give this a try before bed. Didn't turn out too bad. Still can't seem to get any times under 20 secs. I guess I'll have to work harder on memorizing all the OLLs. Wondering if becoming color neutral is worth it. 

I guess this will mean that I graduate. Will I still be able to participate in the future? I'm nowhere near ready to move on to the next level yet.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 7, 2011)

ROund 58
(26.04) 32.14 26.27 (41.95) 27.19 32.40 34.17 27.79 38.29 30.62 33.50 33.28 = 31.57


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 7, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Will I still be able to participate in the future? I'm nowhere near ready to move on to the next level yet.


 
Nice job!

When I graduated with white cross I also didn't feel ready to tackle sub-20, and I didn't like being limited to white crosses. Every so often a scramble would leave an easy cross on some face other than white, but I knew that the F2L would take way too long to capitalize on the easy cross, so I'd solve white cross anyway.

I noticed that in the past there have been several people who moved on to yellow cross as a bridge to learning color neutrality. That is what I've done and based on my experience I would say that yellow cross is a great way to start the transition. 

I still have a way to go with color neutrality, but so far I think it is worth it because on every solve you can choose the easiest of six possible crosses.


----------



## nupityS (Jun 7, 2011)

round 58
Event: fridrich
AVG: 31.50
Times: 28.56, 29.77, 30.89, 34.91, 35.42+, 31.35, 33.18, 32.44, (27.31), 30.10, 28.34, (45.11)

(last time was PLL FAIL...)


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 58 - CN Speed - Fridrich*

*Average: 31.80*

28.61
31.69
32.54
34.28
*25.91*
31.12
30.27
31.95
*36.46* 
34.34
31.48
31.69


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jun 7, 2011)

Round 58
Speed
Fridrich – 2-look OLL and full PLL
Dayan GuHong – Ultimate (Home made)

Average- *33.08*

1. 34.05
2. 30.80
3. 44.36 (FAIL PLL)
4. 29.08
5. 41.96 (pop)
6. 27.40
7. (DNF)(wrong PLL)
8. (26.63)
9. 32.55
10. 33.71
11. 29.69
12. 27.19


----------



## APdRF (Jun 7, 2011)

Best average of 12: 36.98 [SD= 3.80]
1-12 - 41.08 37.08 39.57 31.50 35.14 39.26 39.70 (30.78) 39.24 (42.86) 32.43 34.84

Baad average  .


----------



## Mikel (Jun 8, 2011)

*Average: 27.71*
Event: Speed
Round 58

30.00
28.53
(DNF) [wrong PLL]
(22.19)
25.18
24.44
24.71
27.18
23.38
37.65 [no idea what happened, but was a fail]
27.68
28.36


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 8, 2011)

round 58
Event: CFOP
AVG: 48.59(PB of 12)
1. 48.82
2. 53.14
3. 49.56
4. 50.35
5. 45.48
6. 46.70
7. 47.34
8 (53.16)
9. 52.93
10 (42.53)
11 43.57
12 46.64


----------



## Chalala (Jun 8, 2011)

YO ! 

Round 58 - speed (CFOP) - Chalala 

Ao12 : 26.90

29.94 
21.46
29.69
25.69
30.76
26.78
26.84
29.46
23.87
23.75
27.66
25.36

Best Ao5 : 25.63
Ao12 : 26.90

AAh  A real sub-30 finally !


----------



## SkouriSkaze (Jun 8, 2011)

*Round 58*
*Event:* Speed, Fridrich
Average: 36.04

1:	41.16
2:	*31.38*
3:	36.21
4:	36.45
5:	36.39
6:	35.06
7:	33.75
8:	33.30
9:	39.10
10:	34.54
11:	*42.78*
12:	34.44

I did worse... XD Result of no practice... at all....


----------



## DrCube (Jun 8, 2011)

Round 58 (Round 1 for me)
Speed, Fridrich
Average: 27.579

1. (21.37)
2. 31.05
3. 25.46
4. 25.43
5. 25.09 
6. 28.37
7. 27.78
8. 28.58
9. 29.35
10. 28.19
11. (33.47)
12. 26.49 

I'll edit in my average later.

-DrCube


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 8, 2011)

*race to sub thirty entry*

okay, i have to say these scrambles are easy
round 58
event: speed (2 handed fridrich)
average: 27.48
25.87
22.76
(21.31) 2.26 from pb!
30.34
(41.59) had a n-perm and a pop.
26.05
28.49
27.88
29.67
25.21
33.27
25.27


----------



## Verack (Jun 9, 2011)

Round 58 - OH

*Average: 34.09*

34.18, 35.35, 31.55, (40.82), (27.41), 30.47, 37.03, 35.33, 40.74, 34.93, 33.54, 27.80


----------



## insane569 (Jun 9, 2011)

*ROUND 58 OH
*Best average of 12: *36.16*
1-12 - (33.46) 44.31 (45.85) 33.66 36.58 35.53 34.66 34.19 34.91 35.65 34.30 37.77


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 10, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Eight
Color Neutral Average: 33.10*

1. (23.03) W
2. 31.83 B
3. 38.48 O
4. 36.60 O
5. 29.67 O
6. 31.55 Y
7. 26.41 Y
8. 35.84 B
9. 34.44 G
10. 36.04 G
11. 30.19 W
12. (39.74) R


----------



## d521yts (Jun 10, 2011)

*Round 58*

*Average: 33.03
Event: Petrus*

1.	33.04	
2.	31.08	
3.	32.11
4.	(22.32)
5.	36.79	
6.	40.91 messed up so much
7.	37.19	
8.	26.42
9.	35.30	
10.	27.94
11.	29.53	F 
12.	(47.59) such a horrible solve


----------



## aaronb (Jun 11, 2011)

*Average: 28.65*
Round 58
Event: Speed

1. 25.26 
2. 30.85 
3. (24.85)
4. 27.70 
5. 29.23 
6. (31.93)
7. 29.12 
8. 27.71 
9. 27.90 
10. 30.98 
11. 28.64 
12. 29.15 

New best ao12, and cut almost a second off my time from last week. But one more sub-30 and I graduate.


----------



## yemaozi88 (Jun 12, 2011)

Round 58 - yemaozi88 
Event: Speed 

*Average: 41.47*
41.52 44.37 56.49 32.82 43.89 33.80 43.23 44.24 34.62 32.87 56.36 36.41

After 10 days traveling and changed my cube, my time got totally worse. I made many mistakes...


----------



## yemaozi88 (Jun 12, 2011)

Round 58 - yemaozi88 
Event: Speed 

*Average: 41.47*
41.52 44.37 56.49 32.82 43.89 33.80 43.23 44.24 34.62 32.87 56.36 36.41

After 10 days traveling and changed my cube, my time got totally worse. I made many mistakes...


----------



## Selkie (Jun 12, 2011)

*Round 58

Event: Colour Neutral

Average 33.76*

26.34, 36.50, 34.82, 29.27, 21.31, 21.78, 33.15, 49.03, 51.69, 37.04, 33.46, 36.20

Feel a bit bad for going for 2 blue crosses in a row (being blue/green colour neutral) but they were shockingly easy crosses and I am trying to go for best looking cross. Obviously having one of those 21.x counting helps the average.

Cross colour order per solve (y,o,o,g,b,b,y,r,o,r,r,w)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.31
worst time: 51.69

current avg5: 40.75 (σ = 5.86)
best avg5: 28.07 (σ = 4.72)

current avg12: 33.76 (σ = 6.91)
best avg12: 33.76 (σ = 6.91)

session avg: 33.76 (σ = 6.91)
session mean: 34.21


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 12, 2011)

Round 58

*Average = 33.43*

1. 36.97
2. 30.27
3. 32.54
4. 31.07
5. 34.18
6. 35.96
7. 32.44
8. 35.78
9. 33.49
10. 32.67
11. 30.46
12. 35.74

This felt terrible... I didn't get a single sub-30 solve.  I don't know what happened, I was doing great, several sub-27 second warm up solves, and then this.... The good thing is that I didn't have any +40 solves, and I was fairly consistent. Oh well... I'll try again next week. :fp


----------



## Carson (Jun 13, 2011)

Just dropping in to say "hey" to everyone. I can't believe how many graduates of this thread there are now!!!


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 13, 2011)

30.75, 35.22, 35.20, 38.14, 32.66, 36.46, 36.32, 37.17, 37.54, 33.39, 35.37, 39.03=session avg: 35.75 (σ = 1.66)

I thought that taking a year break might make me faster, but I'm still about the same. I don't feel like I will ever be sub-30.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 13, 2011)

Round 58

Average: 34.63

Standard Deviation: 2.35
Best Time: 29.22
Worst Time: 43.53
Individual Times:
1.	(29.22)	B' L' D' F' R L2 U2 R' F' U2 F' D R2 L2 B F' U F2 D' F' L B' D R' F
2.	37.83	U B F R B R2 F2 R2 D L U D' F' U F' D' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 F D' B'
3.	37.18	L2 R' B' D2 L' U2 R D2 L U R' U D2 F L' U F B U D' F' D' R2 U' D
4.	37.30	L' F' U D R' B' U D' L2 R' U2 R2 B' D2 L' B2 D2 U R' U' F' B D2 L' U'
5.	31.08	D L D F' D L2 B' R B2 R2 B2 R L2 U' R U R' B' L U R2 D R' L U'
6.	32.78	U R L2 B2 D2 R' B U' B2 U F2 R2 L' F' R F2 L' B2 L R' D U' F U2 B2
7.	35.81	U2 F R F2 L D L2 U2 B R F R' D2 L' D B F' R2 F D' B2 D2 F L' R'
8.	34.25	B2 R' B2 F R2 F L F2 L' D' R' L D' B2 R D2 R2 F' L F' B' U' B R' D2
9.	30.22	L2 D U' R B R' D2 B L B2 D B2 F D' R F2 B2 L' D R2 F' U' F' R' F'
10.	(43.53)	F R F' B' U2 L U2 R2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R L2 D R' B' L2 B2 D B2
11.	33.31	F L' F B R B' D' L D' F2 D U' L R D2 L2 U D F2 B' U2 R2 B U' R'
12.	36.56	L U' L' D2 L F L' R' F' U2 L2 R U' F L2 B F2 R' D' B2 L2 U2 R B2 L2

No comments this time!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 14, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Eight Results*

*Round Fifty-Eight​*








Congratulations to this week's graduates: Chalala, 4EverCuber, and Mikel! 

Graduate Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 14, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Nine Scrambles*

*Round Fifty-Nine
Potential Closing Time - Monday June 20th​*
*Scrambles*
1. B D' F L D U2 R2 F2 R' B' L' D' B' F' L F2 D R' B R2 B U2 B R D'
2. B' D' L2 U2 L' B L F2 R2 L B2 L' D2 L R2 B L2 D2 F B2 U2 L D' R2 L2 
3. D2 F2 D' U' F2 B' D2 L' F2 U2 L' D L R B2 D2 F U' D2 F' R' D2 F' D R
4. F' D B R L D' B2 R L2 U' B' L F L' D L' F' L2 R' B L' U L2 B2 F
5. B2 L2 D' F U F2 D2 U' B U F' L D2 R D R B U' R B U F L' B2 L'
6. D' R2 U2 F2 L U2 B F U' B2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 B F D F2 D B U2 F
7. R2 F U2 D2 L' R' D2 L2 U2 B F L2 F U' R2 F D R U B' R' L' F2 L2 F2
8. R' U' D2 B' L D U R' B2 F' L' R2 U2 B2 U D2 F D R' B' D B' U2 B' L'
9. F2 B D L U B' F2 D2 U2 F' L D L2 R D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F D' F B2 R' D
10. D2 B2 R L F L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F D R U' B2 L2 D2 F' R D B F' L2 U' B 
11. U F2 L F' D' B2 F' U' D2 B2 R D' F L F L2 U F L2 R2 B' L2 F D2 U2
12. F' D' U' B D L U L F2 L R2 U2 R L2 U' D' B R2 L2 B' U2 B R' U' F2


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

34.17, 31.08, 26.78, 54.87, 42.26, 29.88, 30.45, 33.18, 32.81, 34.30, 27.86, DNF(34.12)=current avg12: 35.09 (σ = 7.55)


----------



## insane569 (Jun 14, 2011)

*ROUND59 OH*

Best average of 12: *35.86*
1-12 - 39.49 31.30 (27.33) 30.99 39.02 31.86 (41.97) 35.41 39.34 36.98 39.59 34.57


----------



## tx789 (Jun 14, 2011)

round 59 

34.00 34.56 32.07 38.46 (28.80) 38.96 32.60 34.35 35.44 (41.21) 35.42 30.51=34.64


----------



## nupityS (Jun 14, 2011)

Round 59
Event: Fridrich
AVG: 33.27
Times: 35.64, 33.98, 33.95, 39.19, 29.83, 29.37, 36.92, 29.56, (41.09), 32.71, (29.24), 31.52


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 14, 2011)

Round 59 average 36.52 cube used alpha 5 
41.64,* 29.27*, 29.67, 41.95, 37.20, 33.39, 32.38, 37.91, *53.18,* 41.91, 32.80, 36.34


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 14, 2011)

hooray for me, 2nd average of sub-30 in a row!
round 59
event: speed
average: 29.73
method: fridrich

34.18
26.66H-perms are awesome.
27.68
31.95
28.14
35.10did wrong pll
33.00
34.62
27.61
25.10
24.82
28.39
wish me luck for graduation!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Round 58*

*36.83*

37.19 35.90 33.97 (26.18) 35.56 49.02 (51.43) 35.44 35.05 31.84 38.91 35.43

Really good single for me. pretty decent average

*Round 59*

*35.26*

31.50 39.65 (51.33) 33.86 39.56 30.41 (29.78) 35.28 38.16 36.33 31.93 35.93

Thats much better. Could have been better but i will accept that

Brian if you can enter my last one into your chart before you put it up great if not can you just include it in the one for round 59? thanks!


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 15, 2011)

*Round 59.*
Event: Speed
Cube: Modified GuHong lubed wth Maru lube.

28.866, 23.638, 31.137, 29.587, 33.128, 24.447, 31.148, 29.890, 31.304, 32.872, 30.063, 26.782 = 29.160
When I did the scramles of qqTimer went a lot better, much more in the 20, but I got a sub 30.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 15, 2011)

*Round 59 - CN Speed - Fridrich*

*Average: 32.88*

32.56
37.88
36.13
30.25
30.84
31.59
*38.16* 
*27.83*
35.06
36.52
27.97
29.96

Hurr durr. Last few days have been solving fairly consistently under 30 seconds. Been taking way too long on cross and PLL. My lookahead on F2L is improving but just having a hurr durr day.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 17, 2011)

*Round 59*

*24.84*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 2 look OLL, full PLL
white cross

1. 23.36
2. 23.17
3. 22.23
4. 27.08
5. 24.48
6. 22.19
7. 27.64
8. 25.64
9. 25.00
10. 25.23
11.(30.06) F2L fail
12.(22.05)

Decided to give this a shoteven though I've "graduated". I don't know why but I seemed to have an easier time with these scrambles than I did with the scrambles from the “race to sub 20” earlier. Was using my DIY Guhong instead of my Lubix Guhong with half bright. Beginning to wonder if the regular cubesmith stickers are better for me. Going to keep practicing with both to see how it turns out.


----------



## aaronb (Jun 17, 2011)

*Average: 27.74*
Round 59
Event: Speed

1. 27.67 
2. 28.06 
3. 26.97 
4. 28.29
5. 28.37
6. 27.61 
7. 27.33
8. (28.56)
9. (24.64)
10. 27.33
11. 27.22
12. 28.54 

I finally graduated! A good way to finish off, with all sub-29 solves.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 19, 2011)

Round 59
Speed
*Average: 31.07*

26.44
34.21
30.59
33.14
30.19
29.72 (first sub-30 w/g-perm!  )
31.90
33.10
35.93
30.34
31.10
25.72

It's amazing what happens after you lube your cube. Much better than last week.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Nine
Color Neutral Average: 31.04
*

1. 39.42 O 
2. (41.30) O 
3. 32.78 R
4. 27.42 G
5. 30.82 B
6. 26.16 G 
7. (23.93) W
8. 29.62 W
9. 35.66 R
10. 27.17 B
11. 26.32 Y
12. 35.10 Y


----------



## Selkie (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round 59

Event: Colour Neutral

Average: 33.98*

27.04, 28.17, 33.83, 43.12, 40.54, 35.26, 21.17, 30.34, 33.60, 44.70, 38.02, 29.89

Cross colour in order of solves: owowwyb(3movecross)rrwww. Tried to steer clear of blue/green as usual but the 3 move blue cross was just too obvious. Seems to be a very large proportion of white, maybe I can just see the pieces better on inspection as most sites/algs show on white cross?!

No CN practice again this week but to be fair I haven't had much time for any practice on any discipline with a very busy week at work. Going to start doing at least a CN Ao12 a day in future.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.17
worst time: 44.70

current avg5: 33.99 (σ = 3.14)
best avg5: 33.07 (σ = 2.04)

current avg12: 33.98 (σ = 5.07)
best avg12: 33.98 (σ = 5.07)

session avg: 33.98 (σ = 5.07)
session mean: 33.81


----------



## ihaxsaw (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round Fifty Nine*

*34.72*

35.56
37.77
30.99
31.16
32.30
32.99
43.54
36.82
35.55
34.37
33.46
32.13

Bleh. One of the solves was a N-Perm. One of my weaknesses. Got a 43sec for that one. :/


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 20, 2011)

I would like to apologise, but i just got too much involved that in some of the scrambles(i dont remember which) , i used cubetimer scrambles(which i generally use) for solving, they just came in flow with my usual habit of solving, though it doesnt matter much, but i will at least be honest to myself and everyone here. I did not repeat these as that would be unfair with the scrambles i had already performed from here. So if you want you can cancel my results for this round. Apart from that
AVERAGE OF 12 38.98
1. 36.03
2 48.48 (superpop+ thanks to pll skip for sub50 after that)
3. 38.06
4. 38.97
5. 39.55
6. 34.78
7. 36.53
8. 47.14
9. 39.29
10. 36.58
11. 30.95(another pll skip, i m incredibly lucky)
12. 42.87
COMMENTS- i m very happy that this time i was not quite nervous as my 1st time on this thread plus pretty well warmed up. So i could give the best from my side. 9 out of 12 solves being sub40 is quite a nice achievement for me.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 20, 2011)

34.28
23.74
28.45
29.97
31.63
30.86
31.99
36.34
33.76
31.57
26.47


31.18 avg

hurt my left hand so I guess I'm practicing OH a little bit


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 20, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> 30.75, 35.22, 35.20, 38.14, 32.66, 36.46, 36.32, 37.17, 37.54, 33.39, 35.37, 39.03=session avg: 35.75 (σ = 1.66)
> 
> I thought that taking a year break might make me faster, but I'm still about the same. I don't feel like I will ever be sub-30.


 I feel the same way but we will get there dont give up.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 20, 2011)

round 59 Average 38.30 cube used alpha 5
34.62, 41.58, 29.87, 42.23, 40.15, 33.63, 39.69, 42.73, 39.92, 43.71, 38.03, 30.43


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 20, 2011)

Round 59

Average: 35.31

Standard Deviation: 2.58
Best Time: 28.43
Worst Time: 41.97
Individual Times:
1.	30.61	B D' F L D U2 R2 F2 R' B' L' D' B' F' L F2 D R' B R2 B U2 B R D'
2.	37.88	B' D' L2 U2 L' B L F2 R2 L B2 L' D2 L R2 B L2 D2 F B2 U2 L D' R2 L2
3.	37.03	D2 F2 D' U' F2 B' D2 L' F2 U2 L' D L R B2 D2 F U' D2 F' R' D2 F' D R
4.	39.50	F' D B R L D' B2 R L2 U' B' L F L' D L' F' L2 R' B L' U L2 B2 F
5.	32.11	B2 L2 D' F U F2 D2 U' B U F' L D2 R D R B U' R B U F L' B2 L'
6.	34.52	D' R2 U2 F2 L U2 B F U' B2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 B F D F2 D B U2 F
7.	36.38	R2 F U2 D2 L' R' D2 L2 U2 B F L2 F U' R2 F D R U B' R' L' F2 L2 F2
8.	(28.43)	R' U' D2 B' L D U R' B2 F' L' R2 U2 B2 U D2 F D R' B' D B' U2 B' L'
9.	32.55	F2 B D L U B' F2 D2 U2 F' L D L2 R D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F D' F B2 R' D
10.	34.09	D2 B2 R L F L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F D R U' B2 L2 D2 F' R D B F' L2 U' B
11.	(41.97)	U F2 L F' D' B2 F' U' D2 B2 R D' F L F L2 U F L2 R2 B' L2 F D2 U2
12.	38.43	F' D' U' B D L U L F2 L R2 U2 R L2 U' D' B R2 L2 B' U2 B R' U' F2


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 20, 2011)

I started a week ago, so I'm still color neutral  I feel sorry for who ever told you to stick to white  

In my opinion being color neutral teaches you more about the cube. And you get used to seeing white/yellow opposites. Not just Blue/Green Red/Orange

And i feel like you understand algorithms better by being able to do them with any color


----------



## EricReese (Jun 20, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> And i feel like you understand algorithms better by being able to do them with any color


 
lolno


----------



## Germoose (Jun 20, 2011)

Round 59 Average : *36.12*

1)29.08 
2)39.78
3)34.41
4)35.71
5)36.30
6)34.03
7)31.32
8)39.36
9)31.31
10)39.56
11)47.20
12)39.37

=36.12 

Bad for me, but expected since havent really practiced at all, didnt even do last weeks scrambles. Linux and m2 taking up all my time.


----------



## aaronb (Jun 20, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> In my opinion being color neutral teaches you more about the cube. And you get used to seeing white/yellow opposites. Not just Blue/Green Red/Orange
> 
> And i feel like you understand algorithms better by being able to do them with any color


I don't really think you learn more about the cube being color neutral; I think the only advantage, is if you have a bad cross, then you have a back-up, but thats why I am white/yellow neutral. I don't think it is nessesary at all to be color neutral, imo.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 21, 2011)

*Round Fifty-Nine Results*

*Round Fifty-Nine​*








Congratulations to aaronb, this week's graduate. 

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​





Tall5001 said:


> Brian if you can enter my last one into your chart before you put it up great if not can you just include it in the one for round 59?
> 
> thanks!


 
Got it.



4EverCuber said:


> Going to keep practicing with both to see how it turns out.


 
Right on.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 21, 2011)

*Round Sixty Scrambles*

*Round Sixty
Potential Closing Time - Monday June 27th​*
*Scrambles*
1. F D2 R' L2 B' L D B2 D2 F B L' U' R' D R2 B U L U' R' B' L2 D2 R'
2. B2 U F' U2 F R L2 D2 B L' B2 R2 B R2 D' U' L' U2 F D2 F' U' B' U2 R
3. L' R' D' F2 L2 F U2 B R2 U' D L2 B' R2 U' D L' R' B F' R' L U F' U2
4. D' R2 D U2 R D' L' D' L D' B' U' B' L2 D2 R2 U' R B' D L2 B2 D2 R' D2
5. R F' D R' D B' L U2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 R L2 F2 D' F' R2 U R' B F U' B2
6. U R2 L B' U R U R2 F2 R2 D' U L' D2 F2 L2 D R U B L2 B' U2 D F2
7. R D2 L2 R' U D2 R U' L2 U B D F' R' L2 F2 B D U' B2 L F' R U' D2
8. B' U B U L U' L2 R2 U2 F R' L2 D U L B2 R F' R' L B' R' B U D
9. L B' R' B R' F2 B' U B' F2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 B2 F D' L' D F D U2 R' B2 
10. B2 D2 L R2 D B' F' U F' R' L F' R U R' D' U B' U2 D2 R2 B F R2 L2
11. U2 F2 D F' U' F' U D2 F' R U2 R' F2 D' U' F2 R' L U' L' D' B R L' F'
12. L2 D F2 R' U D R B2 R2 U' F' R' U B U R U' R B U2 D' L' B2 R2 F'


----------



## insane569 (Jun 21, 2011)

*ROUND60 OH*
Best average of 12: *35.13*
1-12 - 41.34 (44.22) (25.68) 30.03 33.17 40.67 33.52 32.76 43.95 33.35 27.87 34.63


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> In my opinion being color neutral teaches you more about the cube.
> And i feel like you understand algorithms better by being able to do them with any color



Why? :confused:


----------



## aaronb (Jun 21, 2011)

Just a quick question; why was "aminayuko" ahead of me in the chart, when I had a better time than him, and also, didn't I graduate?. Not trying to complain, just wondering.


----------



## DDCube (Jun 21, 2011)

Round 60
32.35
33.20
42.21
30.70
34.25
28.41
32.30
36.58
30.60
32.32
31.81
33.44
AVG= 32.74


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 21, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Just a quick question; why was "aminayuko" ahead of me in the chart, when I had a better time than him, and also, didn't I graduate?. *Not trying to complain, just wondering.*


 
I was off the charts (and not in a good way) I guess Brian is angry because I had 10 entries and not a single sub-30 ao12


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 22, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Just a quick question; why was "aminayuko" ahead of me in the chart, when I had a better time than him, and also, didn't I graduate?. Not trying to complain, just wondering.


 
Human error. 



Schmidt said:


> I was off the charts (and not in a good way) I guess Brian is angry because I had 10 entries and not a single sub-30 ao12


 
I'm not angry... just preoccupied I guess.  

Anyway, this should all be fixed now.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 22, 2011)

Round 60


(43.64) 29.97 28.98 (28.31) 36.43 36.79 33.86 39.29 35.53 33.40 33.41 33.87= 34.15


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 22, 2011)

*Round 60 speed*

*25.64*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 2 look OLL, full PLL
White cross

24.98
24.89
(32.98)
24.53
25.58
25.06
29.19
(19.80)
27.95
21.09
26.89
24.73

I seem to do a bit better with my DIY Guhong than I do with my ultimate Guhong. Not sure why. anyway...a bit better than my times for the race to sub 20.

Edit: Since I've already graduated from here I want to continue to participate using a yellow cross starting next round if that's ok?


----------



## Riley (Jun 22, 2011)

*Average: 32.30*
Round 60, White cross, 4 look LL, sometimes 3, sometimes 2. No skips. My first round ever. 
1.. 34.06	
2: 34.24	
3: 37.23	
4: 35.49	
5: 24.80	
6: 38.62	
7: 37.75	
8: 30.40	
9: 27.11	
10: 31.97	
11: 30.38	
12. 25.66


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 60 - CN Speed - Fridrich*

*Average: 30.02*

33.36
*36.91* 
30.00
30.02
29.25
30.38
27.75
28.11
28.43
30.47
*27.25*
32.47

Whatever, 1am, super tired. I haven't cubed much AT ALL due to my A levels going on, glad I got nearer as I haven't really done much. Need a new cube mine has started popping and locking way more than usual and I cannot M slice because of it.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 23, 2011)

29.70, 29.48, 33.79, 27.63, 31.66, 29.98, 33.83, 31.43, 29.54, 26.74, 29.07, 29.39=*30.17* New PB AO12 Whoop Whoop so close!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 23, 2011)

Round 60

*33.90*

36.19 40.22 34.03 31.59 32.94 37.25 30.09 27.66 (41.25) 36.44 32.59 (26.97)

AWESOME!


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 23, 2011)

Round 60
Speed
*Average: 28.01*

Yay!! Sub-30!!

1. 30.25
2. 26.63
3. 25.05
4. 29.27
5. 24.99
6. 27.22 (PLL skip)
7. 28.16
8. 30.96
9. 26.91
10. 27.08
11. 33.34
12. 28.55


*Happy face*


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

No way!

average: 29.45



29.69
24.99
28.52
28.95
30.56
31.40
31.31
30.62
30.34
28.35
31.15
24.32


Well, it is nice being sub-30, and i hope other people graduate. for those who are looking in this post, give yourselves a pat on the back and sub-30 you shall be with hard work.


----------



## toastman (Jun 25, 2011)

Round 60
Average: 45.98

12:	00:55.49	x
11:	00:50.14	x
10:	00:45.11	x
9:	00:42.57	x
8:	00:51.50	x
7:	00:50.46	x
6:	00:36.54	x
5:	00:46.47	x
4:	00:44.98	x
3:	00:38.32	x
2:	00:46.19	x
1:	00:44.01	x

Back into it after a couple of weeks off (concentrating on BLD). Changed cube to a DaYan LingYun. A little loose, slip occasionally. 
Currently working on: full-cross before commencing solve. Faining hard. Had to repair the cross FIVE times in the above AVG of 12. *facepalm*


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 25, 2011)

Round 60

Average: 35.17

Standard Deviation: 2.34
Best Time: 27.43
Worst Time: 48.15
Individual Times:
1.	32.44	F D2 R' L2 B' L D B2 D2 F B L' U' R' D R2 B U L U' R' B' L2 D2 R'
2.	34.13	B2 U F' U2 F R L2 D2 B L' B2 R2 B R2 D' U' L' U2 F D2 F' U' B' U2 R
3.	40.38	L' R' D' F2 L2 F U2 B R2 U' D L2 B' R2 U' D L' R' B F' R' L U F' U2
4.	(27.43)	D' R2 D U2 R D' L' D' L D' B' U' B' L2 D2 R2 U' R B' D L2 B2 D2 R' D2
5.	32.71	R F' D R' D B' L U2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 R L2 F2 D' F' R2 U R' B F U' B2
6.	34.68	U R2 L B' U R U R2 F2 R2 D' U L' D2 F2 L2 D R U B L2 B' U2 D F2
7.	38.05	R D2 L2 R' U D2 R U' L2 U B D F' R' L2 F2 B D U' B2 L F' R U' D2
8.	32.81	B' U B U L U' L2 R2 U2 F R' L2 D U L B2 R F' R' L B' R' B U D
9.	(48.15)	L B' R' B R' F2 B' U B' F2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 B2 F D' L' D F D U2 R' B2
10.	36.66	B2 D2 L R2 D B' F' U F' R' L F' R U R' D' U B' U2 D2 R2 B F R2 L2
11.	33.03	U2 F2 D F' U' F' U D2 F' R U2 R' F2 D' U' F2 R' L U' L' D' B R L' F'
12.	36.86	L2 D F2 R' U D R B2 R2 U' F' R' U B U R U' R B U2 D' L' B2 R2 F'


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 26, 2011)

1 32.22
2 33.16
3 (26.37)(i thought i broke my non lucky PB but just tried the solve again after 12 solves to realise it was a super easy f2l and had i done properly, could have been sub 25)
4 (37.55)
5 32.60
6 32.60
7 34.97
8 36.10
9 36.21
10 35.57
11 32.80
12 31.78
AVERAGE 33.80(beat previous PB by a small margin)
Comment- my most consistent set of solves till date, i have never got twelve sub38 solves in a row. I guess after 2 weeks of participating in this thread, i am not only not getting nervous from forum competitions but also benefitting by a platform of being able to try my best


----------



## samkli (Jun 26, 2011)

*Average: 29.96*

1. 32.74
2. (25.10)
3. 25.68
4. 28.66
5. 30.44
6. 26.21
7. 33.60
8. 31.52
9. 30.90
10. 29.28
11. (35.12)
12. 30.56


----------



## EricReese (Jun 26, 2011)

Average of 12: 31.49
1. 33.65 
2. 28.26 
3. (25.93) 
4. 29.86 
5. 34.31 
6. 31.13 
7. (35.27) 
8. 35.16 
9. 32.66 
10. 30.81 
11. 26.80 
12. 32.25 

My event is now ZZ for OH.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round Sixty
Color Neutral Average: 29.35*

1. 28.25 W
2. 30.00 B
3. 31.64 G
4. 33.53 O
5. 27.19 Y
6. 26.73 R
7. 30.06 B
8. (26.46) W
9. (DNF) G 29.94 Wrong PLL
10. 29.01 O
11. 28.96 Y
12. 28.13 R

First CN sub 30 average in this thread!


----------



## ihaxsaw (Jun 27, 2011)

Average = 34.99

36.96
23.82 (pll skip)
29.97
36.11
32.73
39.20
39.79
38.06
29.15
39.90
33.75
40.30


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 60

Event: Colour Neurality

Average: 32.25*

27.00w, 29.86r, 28.61y, (44.61w), 38.08o, 30.88w, 33.11y, 27.11b, 28.78w, 40.78y, (23.66g), 38.28o

Still no major practice this week on CN and in all honesty I will now be holding off until after Guildford Summer Open comp in a month, after that I will be really pressing forward to become CN. However, I can already feel the differences of looking for patterns as opposed to colours. When my lookahead is good on CN and I dont have to glace back at inserting pair to confirm the slot I can really feel some flow. Even slower turning is helping the CN a lot at this point.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 28, 2011)

*Round Sixty Results*

*Round Sixty​*








Congratulations to this week's graduate: aminayuko. 

Graduates Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 28, 2011)

*Round Sixty-One Scrambles*

---- Scrambles

*Round Sixty-One
Potential Closing Time - Monday July 4th​*
*Scrambles*
1. L' U' D' F B2 D L' B2 R' L D U' R' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D B2 F' L' B' F2
2. F2 R' B' L' U' L D F L' U' B F L' B2 R D U R2 U' R F2 D' R2 B2 L2
3. B' R2 B2 U B' U R2 L D U' B' F2 R2 B L' F' R B L2 D U' L2 D2 B' F'
4. D B L2 D U' R' U' R2 B2 R' F2 R' F U' L' F2 B U L' D B2 U' R2 B2 U' 
5. B U' R B U R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R' L2 F U B R' F B' U' D2 F D'
6. R L2 B' R2 F U2 F2 R' D2 B2 F' R U R2 F' U D' B D' F2 U2 B L2 R2 U' 
7. D L R' F L' U' F' L2 F2 L2 R U L U L2 U' F2 L2 R F' D2 R' B2 R U2
8. D F L' F R F B2 U L F B R' U B' U' L2 R2 D F U' F B' L F U2
9. D' B' F L2 U2 B' R' L2 U' F' L D L' B2 F' U2 B U2 L2 R' F R L' B2 L2 
10. L' D' L D' F B2 D2 U' B2 R D2 L' D U R2 D R L D' L R' F2 R2 L2 B
11. D' F B R' B2 U2 F2 L R2 B' R2 U' B2 L R' F' L B D2 U2 B' D2 L' U R2
12. D U2 L R2 D2 B' F R' U' L2 B2 R B D' R L' B' F2 D U R B' U' L' R'


----------



## tx789 (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 61
Speed

28.25 29.72 (23.87) 38.24 34.17 29.60 37.68 34.11 (40.95) 30.35 27.97 35.02=32.51


----------



## insane569 (Jun 28, 2011)

*ROUND61OH*
Best average of 12: *34.50*
1-12 - 35.43 35.05 33.21 36.55 30.28 (40.33) 32.42 36.15 39.15 30.80 (30.26) 35.98


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 61-Speed

35.59, 29.34, 27.12, 28.76, 33.41, 32.49, (40.66), 31.36, 33.78, 27.21, (24.07), 30.59=*30.96*


----------



## Eusaebus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Round 61 - Speed*

(27.99), 34.31, 37.55, 30.96, 37.36, 34.57, 31.25, (40.24), 37.90, 37.82, 34.12, 34.58 = *35.04*

I used a Lubix GuHong


----------



## grommuz (Jun 28, 2011)

round 61, speed

56.94, 48.89, 55.66, 46.98, 57.07, 58.88, 50.51, 48.13, 42.88, 52.48, 53.07, 48.82
avg = *51.69 *

Horrible solves and horrible day


----------



## letuananh1993 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Round 61 - Speed*

*Times*
32.08, (24.03), (35.37), 26.50, 26.39, 29.93, 29.95, 29.79, 30.90, 30.48, 27.65, 30.72

*avg12* 
29.44 (σ = 1.83)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 61 average 35.80 cube used alpha 5 method cfop
30.59, 34.60, 30.66, 39.47, 40.04, 48.48, 34.39, 41.17, 37.99, 28.76, 34.97, 34.07


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 61
Speed
*Average: 28.72*

1. 29.71
2. 27.17
3. 22.75
4. 31.90 (pop)
5. 29.88
6. 29.12
7. 29.48
8. 25.11
9. 25.49
10. 34.98 (pop, put edge in backwards)
11. 33.28
12. 26.06

Woooo!! Wish me luck for graduation!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 61

*36.14*

38.80 38.30 (40.65) 35.69 36.59 (26.84) 34.78 37.69 38.91 30.50 36.86 33.30

today is just a bad day for cubing o well i havent practiced much on 3x3 so this is ok


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 28, 2011)

*Round 61 yellow cross*

*28.44*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 33/57 OLL, full PLL
Yellow Cross

27.80
24.92
28.06
28.19
23.28
31.74
(23.22)
28.41
30.59
24.08
28.17
(42.76) F2L insertion fail 


First attempt using yellow cross. Want to become yellow/white neutral and maybe down the road look at become full color neutral. Baby steps.


----------



## tjmacca2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Average: 35.99
Fridrich

00:36.37	
00:29.97	
00:36.87	
00:40.76	
00:36.62	
00:33.94	
00:39.98	
(00:29.34)	
00:29.47	
00:37.10	
(00:41.02)	
00:38.84


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 29, 2011)

Round 61 - Georgeanderre - L2LK - 36.08

1. 34.49
2. 45.55
3. 37.21
4. 37.03
5. 34.97
6. 37.85
7. 31.74
8. 42.79+
9. 24.32
10. 37.95
11. 31.30
12. 37.84

Comments: Fully colour neutral, with 2 look everything, 36... -.-


----------



## dingleb115 (Jun 30, 2011)

Round 61
speed AO12=*30.22*

1. 33.71
2. 26.09
3. 33.67
4. 27.58
5. 27.23
6. 26.42
7. 30.86
8. 29.43
9. 37.32
10. 31.01
11. 30.27
12. 32.03


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 1, 2011)

Round 61

Average: 33.23

Standard Deviation: 2.54
Best Time: 27.61
Worst Time: 37.81
Individual Times:
1.	37.30	L' U' D' F B2 D L' B2 R' L D U' R' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D B2 F' L' B' F2
2.	(27.61)	F2 R' B' L' U' L D F L' U' B F L' B2 R D U R2 U' R F2 D' R2 B2 L2
3.	35.94	B' R2 B2 U B' U R2 L D U' B' F2 R2 B L' F' R B L2 D U' L2 D2 B' F'
4.	(37.81)	D B L2 D U' R' U' R2 B2 R' F2 R' F U' L' F2 B U L' D B2 U' R2 B2 U'
5.	33.65	B U' R B U R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R' L2 F U B R' F B' U' D2 F D'
6.	31.78	R L2 B' R2 F U2 F2 R' D2 B2 F' R U R2 F' U D' B D' F2 U2 B L2 R2 U'
7.	35.65	D L R' F L' U' F' L2 F2 L2 R U L U L2 U' F2 L2 R F' D2 R' B2 R U2
8.	34.09	D F L' F R F B2 U L F B R' U B' U' L2 R2 D F U' F B' L F U2
9.	28.18	D' B' F L2 U2 B' R' L2 U' F' L D L' B2 F' U2 B U2 L2 R' F R L' B2 L2
10.	32.50	L' D' L D' F B2 D2 U' B2 R D2 L' D U R2 D R L D' L R' F2 R2 L2 B
11.	29.02	D' F B R' B2 U2 F2 L R2 B' R2 U' B2 L R' F' L B D2 U2 B' D2 L' U R2
12.	34.16	D U2 L R2 D2 B' F R' U' L2 B2 R B D' R L' B' F2 D U R B' U' L' R'

I have been playing around with rotationless F2L the past few days (scramble the cube and insert all 4 pairs without rotating the cube). As soon as I turn on the timer I rotate the cube like crazy (y y' y2 x and lifting the cube to see what is on the bottom)
I guess my times would drop if I could limit the rotations.


----------



## Riley (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 61 Speed

Average: *28.96*

1.) 25.66 (wow same as last time)
2.) 29.11
3.) 28.73 (good F2L, stumbled on the new PLL I had just learned)
4.) 24.53
5.) 25.69
6.) 29.35
7.) 27.14
8.) 34.44 (4 look LL with my least favorite algorithms :/)
9.) 32.59 (stumbled)
10.) 32.51
11.) 28.67
12.) 29.11

Wow, only my second week, and my average improved by 5 seconds.


----------



## toastman (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 61

Average 41.11

12:	00:46.19	x
11:	00:37.21	x
10:	00:39.21	x
9:	00:47.27	x
8:	00:30.89	x
7:	00:37.00	x
6:	00:39.99	x
5:	00:41.69	x
4:	00:40.20	x
3:	00:51.37	x
2:	00:42.10	x
1:	00:40.23	x

The green was a PLL skip and a PB for me. Yay!
Getting much better the cross. No stuff-ups and can consistantly do 3 or 4 edges pre-planned.
Weakness now first F2L pair, and G Perms.


----------



## nupityS (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 61
fridrich
avg: 31.13
times: 30.02, 27.59, (35.82), 31.43, 30.85, 32.21, 34.11, 29.44, 29.52, (27.47), 33.31, 32.87


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 3, 2011)

average: 11.98 yay


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 3, 2011)

*Round 61 - CN Speed - Fridrich*

*Average: 29.69*

25.02
*34.47* 
32.08
27.83
31.68
29.66
*20.33* - NL PB. Awesome red cross solve.
30.97
31.83
28.09
28.11
31.59

Couldn't be more happy with this. I've been unable to solve all week due to a broken thumb, this is the first time I picked up the cube this week. I've been doing a lot of 4x4 since I could turn an eastsheen all week but not my cube because it is old and crappy. This 4x4 practice has obviously helped my lookahead. I'm going away on Tuesday so I'll do this again tomorrow and I hope I do as well. Ordered my ZhanChi and some lube as well.


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 61-- PETRUS

57.88, 1:08.13, (48.45), 57.38, (1:39.15), 55.27, 1:00.54, 53.42, 1:19.00, 52.57, 51.04, 1:09.81 ==>> 1:00.50


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 3, 2011)

30.53, 41.20 (lol pop), 34.35, 33.37, 34.17, 33.79, 30.33, 29.21, 42.18, 29.34, 32.00, 39.95

AVERAGE = 33.90

Ok this is the first time my average is actually less than the last week, but i guess its understandable, last week it was my PB average, Right now it was equal to my regular average. Everyday is not a great day. Plus after so many solves, the lubix in my guhong is almost finished. So if i sit tight tension, it will turn slow and lock up. When i set loose tension, it will pop quite often so i cant turn fast. Right now i m resorting to slow solves(i have got four sub23 singles, all in slow solves), and focussing on smoothness and accuracy of movements. I dont see very much scope of a rapid improvement in my times till my cube gets lubed up( i ordered lubix 2 days back from icubemart, hope it comes soon) . I think my times are quite good for the fact that i m only 2 months of cubing


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello, guys. Thought I'd drop in and try one-handed (already graduated 2H). My OH times are still really bad, so this may take a while. My OH fingertrick is still teh suckz, my second block in particular (for M's I still do r, and then flick back R', only using the table for LSE).
Also, I know I said I was going to do opposite colour neutral earlier, but I hit a sub-30 average (sub-25, actually) within the first few hours of practising, so I figured it would be redundant. 

So...

*Round Sixty-One*
Event: One hand speedsolving 3x3x3; Method: Roux (Table Abuse  )

*Average: 39.38* (σ = 2.46)

*Individual times: *
40.01, 35.14, 44.38, [45.98], 40.30, 41.65, 36.89, 37.18, 39.17 (actually 37.xy; I just missed the keyboard 4 times ), 39.38,_ 39.74+2_ penalty=41.74, [25.81 (I think this might be my OH PB. I don't really keep track of them, though)]

I rarely ever do OH, so I'm surprised it's even a sub-40...


----------



## Selkie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 61

Event: Colour Neutrality

Average 33.14*

35.87, 28.27, 30.60, 25.36, 40.61, 31.67, 30.08, 32.68, 41.16, 45.07, 20.40, 35.10

Colour of Solve crosses in order: rrwwygwwrwgw

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.40
worst time: 45.07

current avg5: 36.31 (σ = 3.57)
best avg5: 30.18 (σ = 1.42)

current avg12: 33.14 (σ = 4.84)
best avg12: 33.14 (σ = 4.84)

session avg: 33.14 (σ = 4.84)
session mean: 33.07


----------



## EricReese (Jul 4, 2011)

31.10
29.53
32.28
35.34
27.61
30.52
30.56
30.79
30.97
29.17
33.17
29.33

30.74 avg 

I want sub 30 so bad T.T

Event is still OH of course


----------



## samkli (Jul 4, 2011)

*Average: 30.23*

1. 34.07
2. 33.15
3. 26.14
4. 30.49
5. 27.58
6. 27.44
7. 32.04
8. 33.30
9. 26.57
10. 32.12
11. 29.95
12. 29.62


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round sixty-one results.*

Happy Independence Day!!!
*Round Sixty-One​*







No graduates this week. 

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Two Scrambles*

*Round Sixty-Two
Potential Closing Time - Monday July 11th​*
*Scrambles*
1. R' F L2 F' U2 D2 B' D' B' F2 R' L D2 L U' F' U2 D2 B2 L' R2 B L F R2
2. F' U2 B' F R' U' D B L D' B2 R2 L' B2 L2 F' L2 D U R D2 U' F2 U2 F'
3. D2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 L U' R F2 U D' R2 D2 R D' L2 R2 F R' U R2 B' R F 
4. U2 F' R B U F' R B2 D2 R' U D B' U R2 B' R B' D' B R U2 D2 F2 U'
5. F2 R2 L' D' R B' F2 U R2 B F' R U F L' D' U2 L' R' F' D2 R2 L2 F' R2
6. B2 F L R' F R' L' F L' D F R U B R' F2 B L2 B L' U L2 R2 B2 U
7. L2 R D L D L2 B2 D' F D2 L F' L2 U' R2 U F B' D F2 U' L F D2 R' 
8. B L' F' U2 B2 R U' L2 R' B R2 F2 L2 U' F' L2 U' R2 B2 R' U D' L B' D2
9. R' L2 B2 F' L F U' B2 U F L' U' R' U D R2 U' D B' D L' D R' D L2 
10. D2 L' D2 L2 R D F L2 B U R D U' L' F L R' D2 R D2 R' L F' R' F
11. R' L' F U2 L R' F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R' U' B D F' D2 R' F D' F2 L2 R2 B D
12. D2 F2 B2 D' F2 R' L' B L2 F' L2 D' U2 B D F R2 L B U F' L2 U D' R'


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 5, 2011)

happy independence day Brian


----------



## tx789 (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 62
Speed
26.98 24.52 27.25 32.40 29.70 26.80 31.65 (23.76) (32.95) 27.99 26.44 25.53=27.93


very good in the last 3 days I got 4 seconds quicker


----------



## Selkie (Jul 5, 2011)

Brian, hope you don't mind but I am going to suspend my colour neutral race for the moment. With my first comp later this month I do not want to be confusing myself with CN recognition. My blue/green opposite neutrality will have to do for now.

However, from this week I would like to start OH in this thread - This for me is likely to be a loooong race to sub-30 as I average about 65 when I do time myself.


----------



## letuananh1993 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 62 - Speed*

(22.07), 28.14, 25.92, 28.35, 22.42, 29.97, (46.48), 25.03, 24.94, 26.91, 22.08, 22.27

*avg12 = 25.6*
avg12 sd = 2.63


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 62

*Average: 33.98*

32.65, 35.71, 35.70, 35.91, 33.49, 34.65, (26.47), (36.14), 34.54, 31.23, 31.42, 34.45

Not bad. Also a new PB


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 5, 2011)

*AVERAGE: 49.54*

Tozies24- Petrus Method

(1:12.21), 55.72, 48.10, 59.30, (30.76), 47.19, 40.25, 51.70, 51.39, 44.27, 44.71, 52.82


----------



## insane569 (Jul 6, 2011)

B]ROUND62OH[/B]
Best average of 12: *30.88*
1-12 - 29.70 29.97 30.04 28.52 28.38 31.20 32.41 33.72 34.48 30.41 (26.63) (34.89)
pulled these solvesz outta no where
seriously faster than normal for OH almost sub 30


----------



## deadphaker (Jul 6, 2011)

round 62

*Average: 00:39.01*

12:	*00:35.05*
11:	00:36.92
10:	00:42.19
9:	*00:43.68*
8:	00:40.06
7:	00:37.20
6:	00:39.39	
5:	00:37.18
4:	00:40.68
3:	00:37.25
2:	00:42.35
1:	00:36.24


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 7, 2011)

Poop, would have been Sub-30 if it wasn't for the last 2 solves. New PB AO5 though.

32.34, 33.40, 22.93, 32.63, 23.43, 35.56, 26.60, 23.10, 27.03, 31.10, 38.03, 46.23

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.93
worst time: 46.23

current avg5: 32.05 (σ = 4.54)
best avg5: 25.69 (σ = 1.61)

current avg12: 30.32 (σ = 4.80)
best avg12: 30.32 (σ = 4.80)

session avg: 30.32 (σ = 4.80)
session mean: 31.03


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 7, 2011)

Round 62

Average: 33.76

Standard Deviation: 3.37 <-
Best Time: 26.65
Worst Time: 41.40
Individual Times:
1.	34.22	R' F L2 F' U2 D2 B' D' B' F2 R' L D2 L U' F' U2 D2 B2 L' R2 B L F R2
2.	28.77	F' U2 B' F R' U' D B L D' B2 R2 L' B2 L2 F' L2 D U R D2 U' F2 U2 F'
3.	27.65	D2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 L U' R F2 U D' R2 D2 R D' L2 R2 F R' U R2 B' R F
4.	38.83	U2 F' R B U F' R B2 D2 R' U D B' U R2 B' R B' D' B R U2 D2 F2 U'
5.	32.21	F2 R2 L' D' R B' F2 U R2 B F' R U F L' D' U2 L' R' F' D2 R2 L2 F' R2
6.	39.00	B2 F L R' F R' L' F L' D F R U B R' F2 B L2 B L' U L2 R2 B2 U
7.	37.03	L2 R D L D L2 B2 D' F D2 L F' L2 U' R2 U F B' D F2 U' L F D2 R'
8.	31.33	B L' F' U2 B2 R U' L2 R' B R2 F2 L2 U' F' L2 U' R2 B2 R' U D' L B' D2
9.	33.40	R' L2 B2 F' L F U' B2 U F L' U' R' U D R2 U' D B' D L' D R' D L2
10.	(41.40)	D2 L' D2 L2 R D F L2 B U R D U' L' F L R' D2 R D2 R' L F' R' F
11.	(26.65)	R' L' F U2 L R' F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R' U' B D F' D2 R' F D' F2 L2 R2 B D
12.	35.13	D2 F2 B2 D' F2 R' L' B L2 F' L2 D' U2 B D F R2 L B U F' L2 U D' R'


----------



## samkli (Jul 7, 2011)

*Average: 29.29*

1. 22.76
2. 30.85
3. 30.03
4. 33.34
5. 27.08
6. 33.54
7. 30.30
8. 27.82
9. 26.40
10. 26.12
11. 28.40
12. 32.53


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 62 OH* 

1:02.54, 57.55, 48.44, 56.15, 52.94, 55.21, 56.38, 1:09.26, 1:08.77, 51.17, 54.17, 54.86 = *56.97*
Haven't really ever practiced OH so I don't know if this is good or bad but I can only improve from here!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 62:*

*Average: 31.74*

32.78
31.75
27.99
26.42
35.84
32.28
30.74
33.36
31.35
37.78
29.45
31.82

Pretty good I guess. I think in 2 solves there were G-perms that I knew but didn't recognize.


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 8, 2011)

First time Round 62 (5 Second Inspection, Color Neutral, 4LL):
No PLL or OLL skips

12:	00:29.64
11:	00:34.82	
10:	00:38.96	
9:	00:38.36	
8:	00:34.00	
7:	00:35.45	
6:	00:43.13(locks/pops)	
5:	00:37.20	
4:	00:29.36
3:	00:31.04	
2:	00:32.63	
1:	00:36.10	

Average: 00:35.06 Best: 00:29.36
Avg. 5: 00:35.16 3 of 5: 00:35.73
Avg. 10: 00:35.20 10 of 12: 00:34.82



EDIT:
WTF I average 78.32 moves a solve wtf?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 8, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> WTF I average 78.32 moves a solve wtf?


 
Are u sure you dont count U2 as 2 moves?


----------



## thackernerd (Jul 8, 2011)

35.56,
31.74,
30.57, 
32.50,
28.98,
34.77, 
33.50,
31.95,
32.06, 
32.16,
32.37
30.07
session avg: 32.17


----------



## nupityS (Jul 8, 2011)

Round 62
AVG: 27.49
Times: (19.41), 22.01, 28.67, 29.91, (31.85), 22.55, 22.49, 31.53, 27.80, 29.38, 30.62, 29.98
The first solve was so easy  new PB


----------



## grommuz (Jul 9, 2011)

Round 62
speed
Average: 48.03 seconds
Individual Times: 38.86, 53.94, 51.02, 51.47, (34.97), 51.70, 42.22, (57.75), 46.73, 47.31, 49.73, 47.34


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 10, 2011)

*30.88*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 33/57 OLL, full PLL
Yellow Cross

32.92
(20.66)
21.98
29.70
30.16
32.83
36.52
33.39
(39.16)
32.94
27.53
32.81

Haven't practiced much cubing lately let alone yellow cross. Decided to give it a shot anyway. Averages are about where I imagined them to be. A few lucky solves in the beginning. Mostly due to easy f2l pairs and oll skips. Hopefully I can do better next round.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 10, 2011)

*Round 62

Event: One Handed

Average: 1:01.08*

58.81, 53.12, 1:01.70, 59.69, 51.98, 48.97, 1:06.24, 58.88, 1:15.00, 1:08.34, 1:20.39, 57.00

Hey not a bad start, pb single, ao5 and ao12 but not surprising since I have not timed much OH to now.



Selkie said:


> Brian, hope you don't mind but I am going to suspend my colour neutral race for the moment. With my first comp later this month I do not want to be confusing myself with CN recognition. My blue/green opposite neutrality will have to do for now.
> 
> However, from this week I would like to start OH in this thread - This for me is likely to be a loooong race to sub-30 as I average about 65 when I do time myself.



number of times: 12/12
best time: 48.97
worst time: 1:20.39

current avg5: 1:07.40 (σ = 6.61)
best avg5: 54.93 (σ = 3.40)

current avg12: 1:01.08 (σ = 6.69)
best avg12: 1:01.08 (σ = 6.69)

session avg: 1:01.08 (σ = 6.69)
session mean: 1:01.68


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 10, 2011)

round 62
event- speed
AVERAGE 29:69 
31.24
31.58
24.93
26.89
31.01
35.14
37.35
37.94
25.10
22.63
24.86
28.80

Decent start, good follow through, suddenly 3 sup35 solves ruined it , and the last 4 solves made it normal. Doing proper warmup before doing an average12 does help. Plus i took a break of 2 days from 3x3. I guess that has also helped . On the last solve, it was almost 26 seconds, but pressed alt instead of spacebar, so took 2 seconds more. Nevertheless, the last 5 solves is my new PB avg5 of 26.25 (previous was 26.44). I just wish to not go back from here


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Two
Color Neutral Average: 29.17*

Scrambles
1. 34.04 G
2. 27.78 G
3. 31.79 B
4. 32.21 R
5. 30.55 Y
6. 28.34 O
7. 26.09 R
8. 26.21 W
9. (43.18) B
10. 27.38 R
11. 27.38 R !
12. (24.39) O

I solved with no music this week. 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jul 10, 2011 9:46:24 PM - 10:00:48 PM

Mean: 29.94
Standard deviation: 4.83
Best Time: 24.39
Worst Time: 43.18

Best average of 5: 26.99
7-11 - (26.09) 26.21 (43.18) 27.38 27.38

Best average of 12: 29.17
1-12 - 34.04 27.78 31.79 32.21 30.55 28.34 26.09 26.21 (43.18) 27.38 27.38 (24.39)


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm in the middle of learning PLL but I got two new cubes and tried them out. I am nowhere near sub 30 but last week I was happy with sub 1 min :
(48.64) 43.29 46.01  (37.56) 46.04​ Ao5: 45.11

If you have any advice please PM me:tu


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 11, 2011)

O_O We don't need Ao12?? We can post averages of 5??


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 11, 2011)

WHOOPS! I only did Ao5 sorry!


----------



## Eusaebus (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 62 - Speed *
*Average of 12: 28.06*

1. 28.48 
2. (30.38)  
3. 29.92 
4. 25.37 
5. 26.27 
6. 28.19 
7. 28.16 
8. (24.37) 
9. 27.00 
10. 28.90 
11. 30.31 
12. 28.02


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 12, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Two Results*

*Round Sixty-Two​*








No graduates this week. 

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 12, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Three Scrambles*

*Round Sixty-Three
Potential Closing Time - Monday July 18th​*
*Scrambles*
1. B2 L' R' U2 D2 R2 B' F L D2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U2 B F' U R U2 D R' L F'
2. B F2 D2 F2 B D' F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R F' R' L2 B2 L' F2 R' D' U' B2 R' B R2
3. R L U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B' D2 R U' D B2 U' R L U2 B R D2 R2 D' L' D L
4. U2 R' D L2 R2 F2 D2 R' U' D' F2 R D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F R' U2 L2 F L D L 
5. D F L F B' L' F2 L R2 F2 D' B2 D' R' L U L B2 R2 L U2 B2 L B R2 
6. U F' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 U F R2 D2 R' U D' R' F2 B' U F2 L B2 D' R D U
7. L2 U2 L D' L B2 L' F' R L' D' B' U' L B2 F' D2 U' B L2 B2 D' L' F L2
8. L U' B U2 B' F R L2 B2 R' F' D' B D U2 R' B D R2 D' L' R' D' L2 B
9. F U R' L2 F2 D' U' F U2 D' L R2 F' U R2 B D R2 L D2 U2 L' F U2 F' 
10. F L R2 F2 R B2 U D F' R2 U' R' U2 F2 D U L2 F2 B' L' R D2 U F2 R2
11. F R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B' F2 R F B D' F D2 F B2 U2 R2 D' L D F U R B 
12. U' L R' U D2 B' L' U B2 L2 F' R' D2 R L' B U B' F' L' U' L2 U2 L' B


----------



## tx789 (Jul 12, 2011)

ROund 63 

(38.73) 33.39 26.62 27.91 29.85 29.55 31.34 28.10 31.99 24.64 (22.36) 27.21=29.06


----------



## insane569 (Jul 12, 2011)

*ROUND63OH*
Best average of 12: *35.93*
1-12 - (27.98) 35.04 34.95 39.18 32.99 36.63 31.80 36.97 35.59 34.91 41.26 (45.27)


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 12, 2011)

*Round 63
Average: 30.96*

28.30, 26.87, 36.43, 34.51, 40.72, 33.02, 25.65, 33.26, 33.74, 23.63, 29.94, 27.85

best time: 23.63
worst time: 40.72

best avg5: 29.62 (σ = 3.11)
best avg12: 30.96 (σ = 3.50)


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 13, 2011)

*Round 63*

*28.12*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
Yellow Cross

31.83
(33.80)
29.30
24.56
27.06
28.84
(22.70)
24.64
29.83
28.20
28.80
27.86

Not much has changed. Haven't really been practicing yellow cross so I suppose this isn't so bad. First few solves had me worried a bit then I started to adjust and settle down a bit until I croaked towards the end.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 13, 2011)

Haven't posted in this for a while, so...

*Round Sixty-Three *
Event: One Handed Speedsolving
Method: Roux  ("Table Abuse")
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 29.95
worst time: 41.85

current avg5: 34.81 (σ = 3.19)
best avg5: 34.05 (σ = 0.77)

*current avg12: 35.68 (σ = 2.45)
best avg12: 35.68 (σ = 2.45)*

session avg: 35.68 (σ = 2.45)
session mean: 35.72
*Individual Times:*
35.87, 38.13, 38.18, 33.09, 38.03, 34.08, 34.97, 29.95, 41.85, 38.99, 34.19, 31.26

Currently, I'm aiming for sub-35.


----------



## kristofvandam (Jul 13, 2011)

Rubik's cube
13-jul-2011 19:52:36 - 20:11:59

Mean: 29.22
Standard deviation: 4.24
Best Time: 20.64
Worst Time: 35.95

Best average of 5: 26.66
3-7 - 24.27 (34.91) 27.86 27.84 (20.64)

Best average of 12: 29.40
1-12 - 28.23 32.19 24.27 34.91 27.86 27.84 (20.64) 30.29 30.08 25.63 (35.95) 32.70

1. 28.23 B2 L' R' U2 D2 R2 B' F L D2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U2 B F' U R U2 D R' L F'
2. 32.19 B F2 D2 F2 B D' F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R F' R' L2 B2 L' F2 R' D' U' B2 R' B R2
3. 24.27 R L U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B' D2 R U' D B2 U' R L U2 B R D2 R2 D' L' D L
4. 34.91 U2 R' D L2 R2 F2 D2 R' U' D' F2 R D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F R' U2 L2 F L D L 
5. 27.86 D F L F B' L' F2 L R2 F2 D' B2 D' R' L U L B2 R2 L U2 B2 L B R2 
6. 27.84 U F' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 U F R2 D2 R' U D' R' F2 B' U F2 L B2 D' R D U
7. 20.64 L2 U2 L D' L B2 L' F' R L' D' B' U' L B2 F' D2 U' B L2 B2 D' L' F L2 <- my new personal record! 
8. 30.29 L U' B U2 B' F R L2 B2 R' F' D' B D U2 R' B D R2 D' L' R' D' L2 B
9. 30.08 F U R' L2 F2 D' U' F U2 D' L R2 F' U R2 B D R2 L D2 U2 L' F U2 F' 
10. 25.63 F L R2 F2 R B2 U D F' R2 U' R' U2 F2 D U L2 F2 B' L' R D2 U F2 R2
11. 35.95 F R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B' F2 R F B D' F D2 F B2 U2 R2 D' L D F U R B 
12. 32.70 U' L R' U D2 B' L' U B2 L2 F' R' D2 R L' B U B' F' L' U' L2 U2 L' B


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 13, 2011)

*Round 63 - CN Speed - Fridrich*

*Average: 29.47*

25.91
29.06
29.41
30.33
31.21
*24.94*
33.02
*33.30* 
31.02
26.59
29.25
28.91

Chilling with heavily bruised index finger on right hand making finger tricks painful. Before I hurt it I was getting ~25s averages.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 14, 2011)

Round 63
Average: 28.23 
Individual times:
1. 30.29
2. 31.41
3. 35.61
4. 27.45
5. 30.06
6. 23.57
7. 25.81
8. 25.41 + 2 = 27.41
9. 27.52
10. 35.11 (new OLL)
11. 24.59
12. 23.64
YAY!!! Thanks Brian for running this thread. Even if I was only here for a few weeks, it was still awesome! On to sub-20! That should take MUCH longer. See you all there!!

EDIT: One hand? I think so.  I'll start OH next week. I'm averaging like 2 minutes on that probably.


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 14, 2011)

*ROUND 63 * >>>> *48.63*
Tozies24- Petrus
44.55, (1:04.87), 47.16, 40.16, 49.27, 1:01.71, 1:02.50, 44.49, 38.36, (35.95), 44.13, 43.96


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 14, 2011)

*Round 63 (My first round)*

Cube: Stickerless Guhong

*Overall Average: 36.38*
Best Avg 5: 33.11 (PB) =].

Solves
1) 35.62
2) 41.61
3) 39.39
4) 34.91
5) 32.37
6) 32.05
7) (28.98)
8) 39.06
9) (43.50)
10) 35.92
11) 34.23
12) 38.67


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 14, 2011)

YESSS!!!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.65
worst time: 38.85

current avg5: 32.20 (σ = 3.97)
best avg5: 28.40 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 29.68 (σ = 3.35)
best avg12: 29.68 (σ = 3.35)

session avg: 29.68 (σ = 3.35)
session mean: 30.02

26.92, 26.17, 32.02, 32.19, 27.74, 26.75, 28.40, 29.07, 38.85, 37.80, 29.73, 24.65


----------



## Selkie (Jul 14, 2011)

*Round 63

Event: One Handed

Average: 59.1*

Pb single and Ao12, not had a time PLL skip as yet though. The last solve make the 1:18.64 counting so average was much better until the end. Still improvement over last week.

58.39, 1:05.19, 56.30, 55.49, (43.58), 52.16, 59.72, 1:18.64, 55.93, 56.78, 52.43, (1:22.37)

best time: 43.58
worst time: 1:22.37

current avg5: 1:03.78 (σ = 10.51)
best avg5: 54.65 (σ = 1.79)

current avg12: 59.10 (σ = 7.41)
best avg12: 59.10 (σ = 7.41)

session avg: 59.10 (σ = 7.41)
session mean: 59.75


----------



## thackernerd (Jul 14, 2011)

33.34, 31.57, 17.80, 35.10, 26.10, 42.44, 30.68, 34.29, 39.31, 27.43, 31.11, 30.97


average:31.99


----------



## samkli (Jul 14, 2011)

Average: 27.47

1. 33.41
2. 27.45
3. 25.86
4. 26.55
5. 20.20
6. 26.12
7. 26.05
8. 33.26
9. 28.81
10. 32.20
11. 19.72 New PB!
12. 28.23


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 14, 2011)

25.27
24.68
27.27
(31.56)
(23.89) = PLL skip
28.37
25.66
24.11
28.45
27.88
27.14
27.47
AVERAGE=26.63( if i combine the first 10 solves with the 2 solves i did before starting these, it becomes 26.49= PB) , also first 5 solves was 25.74 is my best for today

I cant tell how happy I am, 3 days back i got my first sub30 average in this thread. and in the next week, 26.63, I know i wont improve much from here in next week. I just hope i can do something similar next week, and if not so, then at least get a sub30 average. Also this is the first time that i have got only 1 out of 14 consecutive solves sup30. Wish me luck for graduation. And congrats Samkli for the sub20 single


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 63*

*Cube: DaYan Zhanchi (no torpedoes)*

29.56
26.67
28.23
30.09
27.17
23.73
34.69
23.45
29.32
34.64 
29.21
29.73

*Average: 28.84*

Woot. Finally 



Spoiler



best time: 23.45
worst time: 34.69

current avg5: 29.42 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 26.74 (σ = 2.30)

current avg12: 28.84 (σ = 2.66)
best avg12: 28.84 (σ = 2.66)

session avg: 28.84 (σ = 2.66)
session mean: 28.87


----------



## nupityS (Jul 16, 2011)

Round 63
AVG: 27.92
Times: 23.82, (31.17), 27.51, 28.58, 30.08, 26.49, 27.35, 27.77, 29.96, 29.14, (22.23), 28.47


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 16, 2011)

Brian Kremer said:


> *Round Sixty-Three
> Potential Closing Time - Monday July 28th​*



Are we going on a week long vacation??

Round 63

Average: 32.68

Standard Deviation: 2.48
Best Time: 26.03
Worst Time: 37.28
Individual Times:
1.	35.80	B2 L' R' U2 D2 R2 B' F L D2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U2 B F' U R U2 D R' L F'
2.	29.41	B F2 D2 F2 B D' F2 R2 L2 F2 B2 R F' R' L2 B2 L' F2 R' D' U' B2 R' B R2
3.	34.41	R L U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B' D2 R U' D B2 U' R L U2 B R D2 R2 D' L' D L
4.	(26.03)	U2 R' D L2 R2 F2 D2 R' U' D' F2 R D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F R' U2 L2 F L D L
5.	33.69	D F L F B' L' F2 L R2 F2 D' B2 D' R' L U L B2 R2 L U2 B2 L B R2
6.	31.53	U F' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 U F R2 D2 R' U D' R' F2 B' U F2 L B2 D' R D U
7.	29.08	L2 U2 L D' L B2 L' F' R L' D' B' U' L B2 F' D2 U' B L2 B2 D' L' F L2
8.	31.02	L U' B U2 B' F R L2 B2 R' F' D' B D U2 R' B D R2 D' L' R' D' L2 B
9.	(37.28)	F U R' L2 F2 D' U' F U2 D' L R2 F' U R2 B D R2 L D2 U2 L' F U2 F'
10.	37.19	F L R2 F2 R B2 U D F' R2 U' R' U2 F2 D U L2 F2 B' L' R D2 U F2 R2
11.	29.93	F R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B' F2 R F B D' F D2 F B2 U2 R2 D' L D F U R B
12.	34.77	U' L R' U D2 B' L' U B2 L2 F' R' D2 R L' B U B' F' L' U' L2 U2 L' B


----------



## RaresB (Jul 17, 2011)

Times:
30.02, 28.66, 26.79, 30.06, 35.26, 29.15, 30.24, 28.47, 29.37, 28.48, 30.88, 26.62 = 29.21 not the best avg but at least its sub 30

Stats: 
number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.62
worst time: 35.26

current avg5: 28.77 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 28.77 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 29.21 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 29.21 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 29.21 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 29.50


----------



## thackernerd (Jul 17, 2011)

25.16, 29.87, 36.44, 31.17, 30.44, 37.72, 34.06, 26.15, 28.05, 31.15, 32.42, 33.84


session avg: 31.36


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 17, 2011)

Average: 43.22
Standard Deviation: 2.42
Best Time: 33.55
Worst Time: 51.06
Individual Times:
1.	41.17	L B2 F2 U' F' R' B2 F L' R' F D2 U F' D' F D2 F2 D2 F' U' L2 B' F' D
2.	42.23	U F2 L D U2 F D' U' B L' R' D' L' R2 B F L2 F' R' U L B2 F' D2 U'
3.	(51.06)	B' F' U' L2 D' U L' D2 U L B L2 R' U2 F D2 U L2 R' B' D' U' B' L B'
4.	45.80	R D U2 F D' L D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' U' B2 F U' L' D R2 B2 L2 B' L2 D U
5.	38.70	F' D' U' F' D' U2 L2 B F R B2 F L R' D U2 L B' F R2 F R2 F2 L2 R2
6.	44.41	D R' F' R2 F U' L R2 B' U R' D' U' L U' L B2 F2 R U' F' L2 R' D R
7.	42.23	D2 U' L R U L2 R2 F D U' B2 F' D L' R' F' D L2 F D' L F' D' U R'
8.	46.56	L' R2 B' U L R F L2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' F2 R2 B' R D2 R D B' F D' U2
9.	(33.55)	B2 F2 L R' B F' L B' F U' L B' F2 D2 F' L R' D2 U2 L R B2 F2 R U
10.	47.55	F R2 F' L' R2 B F' D2 U2 F D' L2 R' B' F L2 F2 R2 B F R' D' U R D2
11.	40.93	F' L2 D2 U' L' R2 F2 L R B' L2 R B' F L F' L2 D2 U L D U B L D'
12.	42.64	L B R U2 L U' B U2 B2 F' L2 R' U2 L' R2 U B' F' L2 D2 L B2 D U B'

33.55 PB!!!!! Single


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 17, 2011)

round 63 average 34.43 cube used lunhui 
31.75, 33.58, 36.58, 34.27, 36.56, 35.58, 29.25, 30.88, DNF, 38.78, 29.19, 37.09


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Three
Color Neutral Average: 29.11
*

1. 30.52 G
2. (24.21) R
3. 26.50 W
4. DNF BAD PLL (29.51)
5. 25.64 R
6. 26.47 Y
7. 31.46 B
8. 28.22 R
9. 28.90 G
10. (40.82) B
11. 24.43 W
12. 28.20 O


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 63*
*Average of 12: 30.30*

1. 31.05 
2. 31.10 
3. 31.91 
4. 29.46 
5. 27.50 
6. 28.50 
7. (25.06) 
8. (38.03) messed up cross 
9. 36.52 
10. 26.44 
11. 29.78 
12. 30.74

First time here . Good average for me with no skips, and so close to sub 30.

Cube: Ghost Hand II
Method: Fridrich with 2 look oll + 2 look pll, but learning 1 look.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm, so... I want to try out sub-30 with OH, as well as sub-30 with colour neutral with Roux (with white and yellow on the sides). Is there a race to sub-30 OH thread (can't find one)? That way I can OH there and change to CN here?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 19, 2011)

There's only a Race to Sub-20 OH thread.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 19, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> There's only a Race to Sub-20 OH thread.


 
Curses, and I'm hardly sub-20 2H. >.<


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 19, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Three Results*

*Round Sixty-Three​*








Congratulations to this week's graduates: Ickathu and me!

Graduates


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​




thackernerd you posted two times this week. I used your first average.



Schmidt said:


> Are we going on a week long vacation??



No the 1 turned into a 2 somehow.  I fixed that. 



Phlippieskezer said:


> Hmm, so... I want to try out sub-30 with OH, as well as sub-30 with colour neutral with Roux (with white and yellow on the sides). Is there a race to sub-30 OH thread (can't find one)? That way I can OH there and change to CN here?


 
If you will indicate your primary method (one that will "count"), then post your other times as well, I will track the alternate methods separately. I'm thinking that I'll join you, too. I just got a black ZhanChi and I really like it, but I am slow with it. Although I've graduated I'd like to stick around a while and get faster on a legal cube before going to the race to sub-20.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 19, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Four Scrambles*

*Round Sixty-Four
Potential Closing Time - Monday July 25th​*
*Scrambles*
1. D' U2 B2 L2 B2 F R2 F2 B' U R B' R2 D L' B U' D' B D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B'
2. U' D' F L F' L U F D' F' R' L2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 L B F2 D' B2 R
3. B' R D' R2 B2 L2 U' D' R2 D F B U' L2 U' D' R2 F D2 U' B' U2 F D B2
4. L U' B2 F' L2 D2 L2 U R F U' B' L2 D U L2 R F D2 L2 F R' L' F2 R'
5. F' B R2 B R D U L' D U2 F R' F' U' R' B' U2 F' R' F' D R2 D' U B2
6. F R B' D2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L F' B2 U' L2 B' D L2 F D R' U B U2 B2 L2
7. R' L' F D B2 D L' D R2 D2 R D L2 R U' D2 R2 U B U2 R2 U' R' L' F
8. D' F' B' R F' R2 L U2 D2 L D U R2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F D F' D2
9. F' D F' U' L' F R2 F B2 L D B' D' B F' L' F' D L' F' R2 D2 B2 R L'
10. D' L R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 U B' F2 R F2 R2 D' F' D B' D R2 B' D' U L2 U2
11. R2 D2 L2 F B L D2 L R2 U L U L U2 R L' B2 D R2 U' D2 L' R D L
12. D2 R' U D2 B D' F' U' D F2 R2 F' D' F' R U' R' F R' F D2 B R2 F2 D


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 19, 2011)

Brian Kremer said:


> If you will indicate your primary method (one that will "count"), then post your other times as well, I will track the alternate methods separately.


 
I'm not entirely sure if I know what you mean... As in, I just do both?

P.S. I think I might just stick to OH, seeing as I'm getting mostly "negative advice" in regard to CN Roux...

Edit: So, I did my OH ao12, but then was stupid enough to edit LAST WEEK'S post instead of this one with it by accident. ._.



Phlippieskezer said:


> Haven't posted in this for a while, so...
> 
> *Round Sixty-Four *
> Event: One Handed Speedsolving
> ...


 
(Meaning, I accidentally deleted my last week's times. The quote above has my times for this week's submission)


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 19, 2011)

Phew...

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.84
worst time: 34.50

current avg5: 27.85 (σ = 2.27)
best avg5: 27.48 (σ = 1.95)

current avg12: 28.93 (σ = 2.47)
best avg12: 28.93 (σ = 2.47)

session avg: 28.93 (σ = 2.47)
session mean: 28.81

34.50, 21.84, 32.38, 29.42, 30.81, 28.09, 28.93, 31.55, 28.79, 24.60, 24.72, 30.04


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 19, 2011)

*Round 64 - Fridrich Speed*
*Average of 12: 33.10*

1. 34.45
2. 27.17
3. 29.31
4. 35.20
5. 29.58
6. 36.81
7. 32.84
8. (39.07)
9. 34.08
10. (25.68)
11. 38.69
12. 33.05

_My first time here! My PB Single is 19.01, so these times were okay in comparison. I'm deciding to be honest with myself here : I used to cheat on my solves and prepare my cross and one F2L before so I could beat my friends, but recently I've decided to go the honest way and solve legitly (lol made-up word). The 19.01 Single is actually a legit solve!  So anyway, I just joined here and this caught my eye, I hope to graduate soon! _


----------



## insane569 (Jul 19, 2011)

*ROUND64*
Best average of 12: *35.91*
1-12 - 32.54 31.16 38.22 33.50 33.52 32.75 37.92 (DNF) 34.95 37.34 47.18 (27.62)


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 64

Average: 31.67

Standard Deviation: 2.62
Best Time: 21.84 <---PB
Worst Time: 37.19
Individual Times:
1.	31.16	D' U2 B2 L2 B2 F R2 F2 B' U R B' R2 D L' B U' D' B D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 B'
2.	30.19	U' D' F L F' L U F D' F' R' L2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 L B F2 D' B2 R
3.	32.93	B' R D' R2 B2 L2 U' D' R2 D F B U' L2 U' D' R2 F D2 U' B' U2 F D B2
4.	24.94	L U' B2 F' L2 D2 L2 U R F U' B' L2 D U L2 R F D2 L2 F R' L' F2 R'
5.	30.25	F' B R2 B R D U L' D U2 F R' F' U' R' B' U2 F' R' F' D R2 D' U B2
6.	36.16	F R B' D2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L F' B2 U' L2 B' D L2 F D R' U B U2 B2 L2
7.	34.68	R' L' F D B2 D L' D R2 D2 R D L2 R U' D2 R2 U B U2 R2 U' R' L' F
8.	31.18	D' F' B' R F' R2 L U2 D2 L D U R2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F D F' D2
9.	(37.19)	F' D F' U' L' F R2 F B2 L D B' D' B F' L' F' D L' F' R2 D2 B2 R L'
10.	(21.84)	D' L R2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 U B' F2 R F2 R2 D' F' D B' D R2 B' D' U L2 U2
11.	32.74	R2 D2 L2 F B L D2 L R2 U L U L U2 R L' B2 D R2 U' D2 L' R D L
12.	32.46	D2 R' U D2 B D' F' U' D F2 R2 F' D' F' R U' R' F R' F D2 B R2 F2 D

#4 was with a G-perm
#9 was a pathetic X-Cross attempt. 
#10 was PB (was so excited that I forgot to save it on my stackmat )
Is it just me (as a Star Wars fan), or is 4 R2 D2's standard in 12 scrambles??


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 64 - Fridrich Speed
Average of 12: 30.24

1. 25.33 
2. 37.10 
3. 32.25 
4. 30.33 
5. 25.98 
6. 33.41 
7. 31.27 
8. (37.42) 
9. 35.52 
10. 24.37 
11. 26.80 
12. (24.21)

I was all over the place these solves, some had weird easy f2ls and others I just did horrible lol. But hey, I got a .06 better average from last time , and i got a PB mean of three for the last three solves.


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 64

Tozies24 -- Petrus *43.55*

45.13, (1:20.87), (29.08), 38.57, 35.40, 33.66, 54.79, 47.92, 42.65, 51.36, 45.12, 40.87 ==>> *43.55*


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 20, 2011)

Round Sixty-Four
Event - OH cubing
*Average: 1:30.08 - 90.08*

Would you prefer me to list my times as minutes or seconds? e.g. 1:31.46 or 91.46?

1. 1:31.46 - 91.46
2. 1:47.31 - 107.31
3. 1:21.87 - 81.87
4. 1:27.20 - 87.20
5. 1:18.34 - 78.34
6. 1:58.53 - 118.53... Difficult F2L and slow OLL
7. 1:14.36 - 74.36. I *LOVE* OH g-perms
8. 1:25.74 - 85.74
9. 2:32.66 - 152.66. F-Perm and +1:15 F2L
10. 1:12.95 - 72.95
11. 1:9.55 - 69.55. YES!! PB!!
12. 1:42.99 - 102.99


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 20, 2011)

*Round 64*

Cube: Stickerless Guhong

*Overall Average: 34.22 (PB) =D*
Best Avg 5: 31.75 (PB) =].

Solves
1) 29.37
2) 34.26
3) (29.20)
4) 31.61
5) 38.73[pop]
6) 38.47
7) 35.49
8) 35.38
9) 31.12
10) (41.18)
11) 31.66
12) 36.11


----------



## Selkie (Jul 20, 2011)

*Round 64

Event: One Handed

Average: 54.41*

(1:03.52), 57.17, 1:01.62, 50.86, (42.11), 57.00, 53.72, 59.56, 51.53, 53.09, 51.10, 48.50

number of times: 12/12
best time: 42.11
worst time: 1:03.52

current avg5: 51.91 (σ = 0.85)
best avg5: 51.91 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 54.41 (σ = 4.02)
best avg12: 54.41 (σ = 4.02)

session avg: 54.41 (σ = 4.02)
session mean: 54.15


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 20, 2011)

YES WEE WEE 
color neutral 
*10 of 12: 00:29.65*

12:	00:29.42	x
11:	00:30.10	x
10:	00:31.51	x
9:	00:27.42	x
8:	00:30.25	x
7:	00:31.40	x
6:	00:29.12	x
5:	00:30.82	x
4:	00:25.87	x
3:	00:38.79	x
2:	00:27.09	x
1:	00:29.35	x

I STARTED USING LOOK AHEAD AND I LEARNED ALL THE PLLS!

AFTER 38 DAYS FINALLY GET SUb 30!!


----------



## tx789 (Jul 21, 2011)

Round 64 Speed

Average of 12: 29.19
1. 33.47 F2 B D' L D' U R' U R2 D R' L2 B2 R L F2 R' D2 U' L2 R D' U' L D2
2. (41.92) R2 F2 R2 L' U' R B' U R F' R' U2 L R F2 U D' F' L2 U2 L D' L U' F2
3. 27.05 F' B' L2 U2 B2 U B2 F R F2 L' U2 B2 L2 B R' U D' R2 B' U' F L D2 B2
4. 28.52 L2 R F2 R2 F B D' U R F2 U' B R D2 U L' F U F2 R2 L U' F U2 R'
5. 27.67 B L' U2 L' F' U2 L' U' D L B' U2 F' B R B2 D R' U F D B2 L D F'
6. 36.59 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 F' B2 D U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 L' D' U' L' B' F2
7. 26.50 B' L' U2 R B' R' L2 U2 F2 B2 D' R' B D' B F D B' R F' L2 B2 L' R2 F2
8. (25.26) U' F2 D' U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L R U2 R' B' R' L F2 U' R2 B' D2 L' U R2
9. 25.67 L' R' U2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F' U' L' R2 U D2 R2 U2 D R2 F D R' D2 F' B2 L'
10. 26.63 L2 B F R' F B2 U2 R' B U F2 U2 R2 L' B2 L R D2 F2 L' F L' U2 L U
11. 28.49 L' D' R2 U R L D2 R U2 B' L2 F' U2 B D2 L' B D' L' U R' B R2 U2 D2
12. 31.29 L' D R2 U D' L B' R' D' B2 U' L F2 D2 R B2 R B2 R' U2 D2 R' U' D F 

Ignore the srambles


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> AFTER 38 DAYS FINALLY GET SUb 30!!


What do you mean finally? It took me 3 years!


----------



## Nujabesfe (Jul 21, 2011)

Round 64

*Average = 37.24*

Cube:Alpha CC

Individual Times
1) 34.25
2) 35.14
3) 33.75
4) 50.50
5) 41.58
6) 41.29
7) 30.11
8) 40.88
9) 42.33
10) 32.87
11) 39.55
12) 30.74

This is my first post here.
I use F2L without look ahead, 2-Look OLL, and 4 G perms away from Full PLL.
My pb is 28.62 so No. 7 and 12 are good for me. And i started speed cubing approximately 3 months ago. no. 4 was really bad for me as my usual bad extreme is around 44 sec and i had not had a 50+ in a while.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 21, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> What do you mean finally? It took me 3 years!


 
It took me about 4 and 1/2 months, and I was 12 when I got the cube T_T (am 13 now) But I finally subbed 20 for the first time ever 3 days ago, even got it on youtube! I've only been cubing for 6 months now.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> It took me about 4 and 1/2 months, and I was 12 when I got the cube T_T (am 13 now) But I finally subbed 20 for the first time ever 3 days ago, even got it on youtube! I've only been cubing for 6 months now.


 
I'm 17, I was 14 when I first solved it, way to make me feel worse.


----------



## samkli (Jul 21, 2011)

Average: 25.90

1. 25.27
2. 26.49
3. 26.64+
4. 23.80
5. 23.87
6. 29.17
7. 27.18
8. 23.51
9. 29.50
10. 21.12
11. 23.66
12. 29.37

First average with only sub 30´s!


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 23, 2011)

*Round 64 - CN Speed - Fridrich*

*Average: 28.72*

*24.08*
25.44
29.66
28.36
30.41
30.15
*30.77*
30.44
29.18
28.94
28.05
24.56

Wanted to graduate with my old cube. Got my ZhanChi today and it pops a lot, even with tight tensions, going to get someone else to lube it and tension it correctly.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 23, 2011)

round 64 average 39.64
36.45, 43.37, 42.23, 42.76, 36.89, 31.88, 45.54, 36.58, 47.96, 34.38, 39.39, 38.81


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average of 12: 37.24
Average: 37.46
Standard Deviation: 3.77
Best Time: 32.87
Worst Time: 44.29
Individual Times:
1.	34.01	
2.	42.54	
3.	37.91	
4.	36.80	
5.	38.64	
6.	34.46	
7.	33.84	
8.	44.29	
9.	37.08	
10.	32.87	
11.	42.93	
12.	34.18


----------



## sgosiaco (Jul 23, 2011)

*Round 64 *
*Average:47.02*
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi
Method: Fridrich with 2 lll
Individual Times:
1. 36.55
2. 53.70
3. 45.50
4. 41.29
5. 50.46
6. 49.45
7. 57.78
8. 47.12
9. 45.07
10. 48.07
11. 51.52
12. 37.75


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

*27.03*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
Yellow Cross


1.30.38	
2.24.44	
3.28.08	
4.27.55	
5.24.92	
6.26.98	
7.30.11	
8.26.81	
9.27.67	
10.(33.80)
11.25.69
12.(17.97) PLL skip


----------



## nupityS (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 64
AVG: 26.28
Times: 25.41, 26.20, (21.83), 25.07, 26.32, (45.63), 27.28, 26.57, 26.66, 25.78, 25.73, 27.77
just one fail :/


----------



## jla (Jul 25, 2011)

Average : *21.80*

Times:

1. 23.36
2. 34.54 (POP)
3. 18.70
4. 19.28
5. 17.59
6. 23.88
7. 19.49
8. 24.09
9. 25.81
10. 21.64
11. 18.30
12. 23.43

I know I'm already sub-30 but I thought that it might be fun to graduate from here before I try to get sub-20


----------



## yemaozi88 (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 64 - yemaozi88 
Event: Speed 

Average: 38.61
51.81	30.10	35.73	30.79	42.33	33.58	30.72	1:07.70 44.97 29.67 34.32 36.27

I haven't touched cube for a while since I had been in the hospital. The variance of my score got bigger...


----------



## thackernerd (Jul 25, 2011)

That was horrible

45.00, 31.97, 40.80, 41.49, 31.22, 40.88, 24.29, 34.32, 33.57, 32.23, 26.20, 35.39


session avg: 34.81


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 26, 2011)

Time's up, right? I'm eager to start the next round


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah me too **** I NEED NEW ROUND


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Four​*








Congratulations to this week's graduates: samkli, nupityS, Yttrium, and tx789. 

Graduates


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​





Ickathu said:


> Would you prefer me to list my times as minutes or seconds? e.g. 1:31.46 or 91.46?


 
Seconds please.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Five Scrambles*

*Round Sixty-Five
Potential Closing Time - Monday August 1st​*
*Scrambles*
1. B' D' F' D' F2 L2 F2 U R U' B' F' R2 B2 F D' R U L' F2 L2 U R B U'
2. R' B U' L2 R U F' U2 R' U F' R' F B' D R' U2 R2 B2 L B' U' D2 B2 U2
3. F2 B D L' U' D2 R L' D' U2 L' D F L' D B' U2 F U' L F' L U' B' F2
4. L' R' B' U2 F2 U' F B R D2 U' B2 U2 R2 L U' D' L B' F' L2 F L2 R2 B
5. F R U B2 F R F' B2 U R F2 D' L' B' L2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 B' D2 L F D
6. F U2 B' U2 D L' F2 R B2 L D R B F U L' R B2 U R' B' U' L F' L
7. B L2 R' B2 U L B R' D B L' D2 B2 U F2 D2 U L B' U2 R' D U F' U2
8. D U2 L' R' D' R' F2 R B2 F' L2 B D' U' R2 D R' L D' R L U B F D
9. U' F R2 U' R L' U D' R' U R' F2 B' D F' U2 B' L' R U' B2 F U2 F B
10. L D2 U' L' B D2 R2 F' R B U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D' L U D2 L U2 D' F U'
11. R' L U2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 L F U R' B' L F2 D' R L2 D2 L2 R' U L R2 F2
12. U' R2 B' D F R' F' B U' D' L2 R' F' R U' L' F2 R' B' L D' U F2 B2 U2


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 26, 2011)

Round sixty 5 average 38.43
37.00, 34.50, 33.73, 40.98, 35.45, 45.22, 35.36, 44.19, 36.16, 35.74, 40.51, 44.39


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 26, 2011)

36.35, 28.87, 31.76, 24.55, 26.77, 31.82, 23.09, 27.14, 30.24, 22.92, 28.57, 31.99

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.92
worst time: 36.35

current avg5: 28.65 (σ = 1.27)
best avg5: 26.15 (σ = 1.15)

current avg12: 28.48 (σ = 2.95)
best avg12: 28.48 (σ = 2.95)

session avg: 28.48 (σ = 2.95)
session mean: 28.67

3rd week of being sub-30, guess that means I graduate! Otherwise pretty avg avg.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 65 - Fridrich Speed*
*Average of 12: 29.85*

1. 27.96
2. 34.28
3. (23.96)
4. 32.45
5. 31.59
6. 24.76
7. 29.62
8. 27.90
9. 34.88
10. 29.38
11. (35.19)
12. 25.67

_:O My second time here and my first Sub-30! _


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice job kprox!


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Nice job kprox!


 
Thanks! And congrats to you on your first sub-30! I'll bet there will be plenty more


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 26, 2011)

0:26.600 1. B' D' F' D' F2 L2 F2 U R U' B' F' R2 B2 F D' R U L' F2 L2 U R B U' - I used pair preservation for white cross and saved that f2l pair, and I some how multislotted the next f2l pair.

00:30.27 2. R' B U' L2 R U F' U2 R' U F' R' F B' D R' U2 R2 B2 L B' U' D2 B2 U2 - I used pair preservation again but for red, but paused for the 2nd f2l pair 

00:29.19 3. F2 B D L' U' D2 R L' D' U2 L' D F L' D B' U2 F U' L F' L U' B' F2 - Blue cross

00:32.50 4. L' R' B' U2 F2 U' F B R D2 U' B2 U2 R2 L U' D' L B' F' L2 F L2 R2 B - Pair preservation red

00:39.83 5. F R U B2 F R F' B2 U R F2 D' L' B' L2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 B' D2 L F D - Tried preserving 2 pairs for green, didn't work good lol. I need to practice that.

00:30.04 6. F U2 B' U2 D L' F2 R B2 L D R B F U L' R B2 U R' B' U' L F' L - OK NO MORE TRYING STUFF

00:32.56 7. B L2 R' B2 U L B R' D B L' D2 B2 U F2 D2 U L B' U2 R' D U F' U2 - MY TPS IS LOW NOW WTF!

00:30.25 8. D U2 L' R' D' R' F2 R B2 F' L2 B D' U' R2 D R' L D' R L U B F D - WTF IM TURNING TOO SLOW!

00:30.53 9. U' F R2 U' R L' U D' R' U R' F2 B' D F' U2 B' L' R U' B2 F U2 F B - OK WTF IS HAPPENING

00:28.22 10. L D2 U' L' B D2 R2 F' R B U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D' L U D2 L U2 D' F U'

00:27.71 11. R' L U2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 L F U R' B' L F2 D' R L2 D2 L2 R' U L R2 F2

00:28.66 12. U' R2 B' D F R' F' B U' D' L2 R' F' R U' L' F2 R' B' L D' U F2 B2 U2 

Average 10/12 -> *29.99300*

I barely got sub 30 but the last solves I had to ditch look ahead because it was too risky for me lol. This is bad average because my cube was too loose so I couldn't force speed...........................................


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 65 - Fridrich Speed*
*Average of 12: 29.86*

1. 29.48
2. 33.40
3. (23.64)
4. 27.48
5. 29.78
6. 31.11
7. 27.73
8. 31.49
9. (34.41)
10. 29.83
11. 30.47
12. 27.85

Cube: Black Dayan Zhanchi (just got it today and it it amazing, but I'm not quite use to it yet)

Hurray! Third time here and my first sub 30! This was actually kind of slow, because a little earlier I got a 26.84 average of 12 with my sweet new cube. It seems like these scrambles are a bit harder than ones from Prisma Puzzle Timer. And also I got pretty much the sames times as Jaycee, but just .01 seconds slower for the average. :O


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 65*

Cube: Stickerless Guhong

Overall Average: 36.50 =s
Best Avg 5: 35.25

Solves
1) 37.92
2) 28.76
3) 32.18
4) 44.57
5) 37.18
6) 36.40
7) 24.64
8) 36.74
9) 40.62
10) 36.21
11) 39.36
12) 39.67

Such a varied avg... Weird. I think it's cause I've not really cubed today.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol at being .01 seconds away from having the same average as Bilbo :O


----------



## jla (Jul 26, 2011)

Average: 25.96

1. 23.81
2. 27.72
3. 26.02
4. 21.62
5. 30.40 (2 POPs)
6. 27.25
7. 23.92
8. 25.94
9. 30.17 (Terrible)
10. 23.75
11. 27.88
12. 22.99


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 65*

*27.59*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
Yellow Cross

Standard Deviation: 2.73

1.	27.36	
2.	(23.28)
3.	25.67	
4.	31.05	
5.	29.97	
6.	29.67	
7.	30.66	
8.	25.67	
9.	26.92	
10.	25.41	
11.	24.08	
12.	(31.38)

I rarely practice yellow cross so I guess I shouldn't be too disappointed with this average.


----------



## Nujabesfe (Jul 27, 2011)

Round 65

*Average = 31.29*

Individual Times

36.52
33.93
30.01
33.71
27.01
33.67
35.02
29.95
29.75
30.40
29.43
25.39

I was so locky in the beginning. Besides that it was a good slightly above average solve for me.


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 27, 2011)

ROUND 65 -- Tozies24 -- Petrus -- *39.71*

43.71, 32.26, 31.28, (58.59), 46.15, 42.76, 28.94, 31.53, 42.06, 53.01, 45.40, (26.90) ==>> *39.71*

First sub 40 AO12 for me with this method. PB on the last solve. If I put in more than 15 solves a week, I could probably graduate a lot faster. Oh well


----------



## thackernerd (Jul 27, 2011)

39.63, 33.63, 32.79, 45.15, 28.27, 30.38, 24.16, 31.37, 28.68, 36.17, 30.09, 26.86


session avg: 31.79


----------



## insane569 (Jul 27, 2011)

*ROUND65*
Best average of 12: *32.10*
1-12 - (27.97) 30.17 31.91 (39.16) 28.95 30.53 36.27 31.97 38.97 29.03 31.67 31.54


----------



## njarmstrong (Jul 27, 2011)

*Round 65 - Fridrich*

Well this is my first post and first go at this, pretty happy with my time. My worst time really screwed me, but there is always next week.

Average of 12 - *31.50*

36.23, 28.54, 30.90, 35.06, 30.56, 30.56, 35.18, (27.15), 28.98, 27.68, (38.98), 31.26

Best average of 5 was 29.07


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 27, 2011)

*average: 28.32 *

best time: 22.60
worst time: 1:01.16
best avg5: 26.59 (σ = 1.95)
session avg: *28.32* (σ = 2.62)

22.60, 29.04, 24.26, 30.22, 26.47, 27.00, 28.37, 27.81, 34.73, 27.04, 28.23, 1:01.16 

the 1 minute was a pop of a good solve


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 31, 2011)

Round 65

Average: 31.49

Standard Deviation: 2.32
Best Time: 27.46
Worst Time: 36.69
Individual Times:
1.	33.25	B' D' F' D' F2 L2 F2 U R U' B' F' R2 B2 F D' R U L' F2 L2 U R B U'
2.	(36.69)	R' B U' L2 R U F' U2 R' U F' R' F B' D R' U2 R2 B2 L B' U' D2 B2 U2
3.	34.47	F2 B D L' U' D2 R L' D' U2 L' D F L' D B' U2 F U' L F' L U' B' F2
4.	27.78	L' R' B' U2 F2 U' F B R D2 U' B2 U2 R2 L U' D' L B' F' L2 F L2 R2 B
5.	30.21	F R U B2 F R F' B2 U R F2 D' L' B' L2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 B' D2 L F D
6.	29.25	F U2 B' U2 D L' F2 R B2 L D R B F U L' R B2 U R' B' U' L F' L
7.	29.28	B L2 R' B2 U L B R' D B L' D2 B2 U F2 D2 U L B' U2 R' D U F' U2
8.	(27.46)	D U2 L' R' D' R' F2 R B2 F' L2 B D' U' R2 D R' L D' R L U B F D
9.	32.86	U' F R2 U' R L' U D' R' U R' F2 B' D F' U2 B' L' R U' B2 F U2 F B
10.	30.25	L D2 U' L' B D2 R2 F' R B U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F D' L U D2 L U2 D' F U'
11.	36.38	R' L U2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 L F U R' B' L F2 D' R L2 D2 L2 R' U L R2 F2
12.	31.16	U' R2 B' D F R' F' B U' D' L2 R' F' R U' L' F2 R' B' L D' U F2 B2 U2


----------



## yemaozi88 (Aug 1, 2011)

Round 65 - yemaozi88 
Event: Speed 

Average: 31.36
26.44 29.95 33.25 30.41 30.98 27.37 38.52 32.01 55.63 26.25 28.70 35.93

I made big mistake of F-perm at No.9... but big progress!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 1, 2011)

*Round 65

Event: One handed

Average: 56.26*

56.17, 49.01, 50.75, 58.78, 49.97, 1:04.64, 56.14, 1:03.77, 52.25, 1:02.44, 58.76, 53.57

Disappointing average.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 49.01
worst time: 1:04.64

current avg5: 58.26 (σ = 3.64)
best avg5: 52.30 (σ = 2.76)

current avg12: 56.26 (σ = 4.48)
best avg12: 56.26 (σ = 4.48)

session avg: 56.26 (σ = 4.48)
session mean: 56.35


----------



## grommuz (Aug 1, 2011)

round 65: speed

12:	00:31.31	x
11:	00:33.89	x
10:	00:50.99	x
9:	00:43.00	x
8:	00:35.61	x
7:	00:46.40	x
6:	00:43.40	x
5:	00:38.72	x
4:	00:45.36	x
3:	00:40.28	x
2:	00:40.90	x
1:	00:39.92	x
Average:
00:40.81	
Best:
00:31.31
Avg. 5:
00:38.96	
3 of 5:
00:37.50
Avg. 10:
00:40.90	
10 of 12:
00:40.75

i recived my guhong today. i was somewhat disappointed because one corner piece was damaged but it was somehow pre-lubed and i replaced dayans core with c4u core and didnt tight it up so its a little loose atm abut its is godly cube  that 5X sec solve was when 1 piece popped because of cube's looseness


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 2, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Five Results*

*Round Sixty-Five​*








Congratulations to this week's graduates: 4EverCuber and kprox1994!

Graduates


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 2, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Six Scrambles*

*Round Sixty-Six
Potential Closing Time - Monday August 8th​*
*Scrambles*
1. L2 F2 R' D B U' R L2 U2 F' L2 B F R2 B D L' F D2 R2 L B' F U2 L
2. B' U2 F2 U' L U B' U L' D2 R D' U' L2 F2 B' U2 F2 L F2 D R B2 R D2
3. F' L2 F U B2 U' B U2 L' R2 F' L F' R D L2 U' L' B2 L' U2 B D2 F2 L2
4. D R2 L D' R' D' B F D2 F' B U' B R' D F2 U R D R U' R D F R2
5. L' B2 D' F U L' R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' R B2 D2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 R F2 L'
6. L2 D' R2 L F' B D2 B' D' F2 U2 F' U2 B2 F D F R2 D F D2 F2 R' F2 D'
7. U2 L2 B L R2 D F' L' U' L' U2 R U' F2 D2 B2 U D L' D' R2 L' F2 D' F'
8. B' L' F' B2 L' F2 L2 B2 L2 F R' L U2 L R' F L' F2 B2 D2 F' L2 B F' U2
9. U' L U R2 D' B2 U2 L' B2 F R2 F L' F2 L' F2 D B' F' R L' D R U R2
10. R U' D2 B' D B F U L' D L' B2 R F D2 U2 L2 B L D2 U' F B U' R2
11. R' U D B' U L F B' L2 U2 F' B' L F' B2 D U R2 F2 D2 U2 F L D' L'
12. F' L R' D' U2 B' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B D2 R' F L2 B D' R B2 F R' D'


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Tozies 24- Petrus Method - 40.84*

46.13, 39.64, 47.35, 39.28, (52.65), (27.97), 37.16, 36.44, 36.97, 35.54, 43.12, 46.77 ==>> 40.84


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 2, 2011)

12:	00:24.83	x
11:	00:30.62	x
10:	00:28.39	x
9:	00:34.29	x
8:	00:31.29	x
7:	00:24.34	x
6:	00:35.07	x
5:	00:27.59	x
4:	00:32.84	x
3:	00:26.22	x
2:	00:30.67	x
1:	00:25.64	x

*00:29.24*

Practicing Zero Inspection.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 2, 2011)

*Round 66*

Event: one-handed speedsolving (method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.68
worst time: 36.86

current avg5: 29.70 (σ = 3.26)
best avg5: 29.08 (σ = 3.82)

*current avg12: 31.01 (σ = 2.86)
best avg12: 31.01 (σ = 2.86)

session avg: 31.01 (σ = 2.86)*
session mean: 31.06

*Individual times:*
34.13, 32.18, 31.15, 33.82, 33.39, 30.01, (25.68), (36.86), 27.44, 33.44, 26.35, 28.22

Close, but no banana.


----------



## jla (Aug 2, 2011)

*Average: 24.53*

1. 22.39
2. 26.70
3. 23.22
4. 28.14
5. 28.72
6. 20.83
7. 22.97
8. 27.48
9. 26.35
10. 25.95
11. 21.26
12. 20.15

Graduated


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 2, 2011)

*Round 66 - Fridrich Speed*
*Average of 12: 29.24*

1.25.35 
2.26.80
3.34.13
4.20.64  - OLL skip! 
5.33.55 - PLL skip, but terrible F2L :/
6.26.94
7.34.07
8.32.53
9.29.75
10.30.03
11.31.94
12.25.11

_:O My third time here and my 2nd Sub-30!  _


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 2, 2011)

*Round 66 - Fridrich Speed
Average of 12: 28.46*

1. 29.81
2. 32.12
3. 27.62
4. (33.94)
5. 25.35
6. 26.73
7. 28.26
8. 25.67
9. 30.85
10. (23.88)
11. 30.79
12. 27.37

Beat Jaycee this time . Hopefully next round I will get all sub 30 times.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 2, 2011)

like 29.92 IIRC


30.68
29.35
36.02
31.80
29.87
26.54
23.53
33.62
32.46	
30.11	
30.27
24.40


----------



## grommuz (Aug 2, 2011)

Round 66 - speed

12:	00:41.63	x
11:	00:36.82	x
10:	00:43.92	x
9:	00:32.88	x
8:	00:29.75	x NEW PB  ps. there was POP in this solve too so i think it would have beed 28.XX if there was no POP 
7:	00:34.21	x
6:	00:48.22	x
5:	00:36.31	x
4:	00:42.20	x
3:	00:33.83	x
2:	00:35.04	x
1:	00:36.09	x
*Average:
00:37.57	*
Best:
00:29.75
Avg. 5:
00:37.00	
3 of 5:
00:37.11
Avg. 10:
00:37.98	
10 of 12:
00:37.29
guhong does miracles 
because i still havent had motivation to learn full oll and pll im using 2look LL atm


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 2, 2011)

38.74

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
Blue Cross

Standard Deviation: 6.09

1. 40.42	
2. 34.17	
3. 37.23	
4. 32.83	
5. (29.78)	
6. (49.12)	
7. 45.42	
8. 41.09	
9. 40.73	
10. 34.70	
11. 47.53	
12. 31.80	

Going to try blue cross now until I can eventually become color neutral. Looks like it's going to take some getting use to.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 2, 2011)

*avg: 30.67*

31.02, 27.95, 27.93, 29.64, 37.68, 37.66, 31.05, 30.87, 27.81, 30.88, 28.91, 30.79


----------



## Nujabesfe (Aug 3, 2011)

Round 66

*Average = 29.68*

Individual Times
31.37,
24.87, 
30.66,
27.22, 
27.48, 
36.20, 
29.46,
32.83, 
33.40, 
32.39, 
26.18,
25.86

My first sub 30 average.


----------



## njarmstrong (Aug 3, 2011)

*Round 66 - Fridrich*

Pretty shitty this week. Worse than last week, and my look ahead was garbage. Oh well.

Average - *35.42*

41.08 34.72 (47.25) 32.94 36.52 41.15 32.65 32.78 (26.22) 35.02 32.46 34.83


----------



## insane569 (Aug 3, 2011)

AVERAGE *ROUND66*
Aug 3, 2011 3:11:13 AM - 3:29:19 AM

Mean: 31.84
Standard deviation: 4.63
Best Time: 24.84
Worst Time: 39.27

Best average of 5: 30.09
8-12 - (24.86) (36.12) 29.39 34.23 26.65

Best average of 12: *31.79*
1-12 - 35.26 (24.84) 35.88 33.72 28.24 (39.27) 33.57 24.86 36.12 29.39 34.23 26.65

1. 35.26 
2. 24.84 
3. 35.88 
4. 33.72 
5. 28.24 
6. 39.27 
7. 33.57 
8. 24.86 
9. 36.12 
10. 29.39 
11. 34.23 
12. 26.65 
not gonna bother to clean it up because i was o so close to getting a PB twice and i messed up the PLL on both F***!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hcfong (Aug 4, 2011)

*Round 66*

*Average: 2:46.57*
(This is the time without the 2 secs penalty I had to award myself for being over 45 out of line, because the timer I used didn't have to option to add penalty time and I couldn't find an average time calculator)

1. 1:57.87
2. 1:59.14 +2
3. 1:25.32
4. 3:33.65
5. 3:27.14
6. 3:48.61
7. 1:53.99
8. 1:31.15
9. 4:13.78
10. 1:49.07
11. 1:54.34
12. 5:44.36

Sorry, I know my times are pretty embarrassing compared to the rest of you, but I've only just started using Fridrich and I'm using a very stiff standard storebought cube that just won't cut corners. My over 2 minutes times are all due to messing up at the PLL stage in such a way that I managed to end up with a pretty much fully scrambled cube again, whilst being on a good time - for me at least.


----------



## Twoflower (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello, I'm re-joining the race. Just switched to ZZ...

Round 66
Avg: 36.26

58.77, 39.42, 41.84, 40.59, 29.64, 31.63, 31.53, 37.91, 36.02, 35.23, 31.81, 36.59


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 5, 2011)

round 66 method cfop average 35.73
DNF, 28.43, 38.91, 35.40, 39.97, 30.49, 38.34, 35.30, 33.59, 33.29, 33.56, 38.43


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 5, 2011)

Yellow Cross (round 66)

I don't think i ever finished here, and if i remember correctly, this should be the third time i enter (graduate?)
just wanted to finish this 

22.59, 26.14, 29.16, 23.58, 30.17, 31.78, 25.03, (32.30), 28.47, 22.31, 28.65, (21.81)
*=26.79*


----------



## verdito (Aug 5, 2011)

31.72

Alpha V (modded)

Standard Deviation: 13.6

1. 28.91
2. 26.66
3. 40.72
4. 29.14
5. (DNF) (massive pop in last move)
6. 30.36
7. (26.53)
8. 30.85
9. 36.51
10. 31.25
11. 26.96
12. 35.81

hi, i'm new in the forum and i want to go sub-30 often, because i don't have so may sub30 avgs... my pbs are 20.92 single and 28.21 avg5

PD: sorry for bad english


----------



## Germoose (Aug 7, 2011)

Round 66 Average : *32.27*

1)32.34
2)35.35
3)30.04
4)25.73
5)31.18
6)35.60+
7)33.46
8)30.58
9)37.60
10)32.98
11)32.18
12)29.01

=32.27

Rejoining after a long lazy break, good to see i still improved a little


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 7, 2011)

Right-hand OH (cuz my left hand is my main)

Statistics for 08-06-2011 22:49:23

Average: 28.33 (28.22)
Standard Deviation: 1.76
Best Time: 22.54
Worst Time: 32.87
Individual Times:
1.	28.88	L2 F2 R' D B U' R L2 U2 F' L2 B F R2 B D L' F D2 R2 L B' F U2 L
2.	28.11	B' U2 F2 U' L U B' U L' D2 R D' U' L2 F2 B' U2 F2 L F2 D R B2 R D2
3.	(32.87) F' L2 F U B2 U' B U2 L' R2 F' L F' R D L2 U' L' B2 L' U2 B D2 F2 L2
4.	29.41	D R2 L D' R' D' B F D2 F' B U' B R' D F2 U R D R U' R D F R2
5.	28.20	L' B2 D' F U L' R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' R B2 D2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 R F2 L'
6.	29.14	L2 D' R2 L F' B D2 B' D' F2 U2 F' U2 B2 F D F R2 D F D2 F2 R' F2 D'
7.	28.97	U2 L2 B L R2 D F' L' U' L' U2 R U' F2 D2 B2 U D L' D' R2 L' F2 D' F'
8.	(22.54) B' L' F' B2 L' F2 L2 B2 L2 F R' L U2 L R' F L' F2 B2 D2 F' L2 B F' U2
9.	25.08	U' L U R2 D' B2 U2 L' B2 F R2 F L' F2 L' F2 D B' F' R L' D R U R2
10.	24.48	R U' D2 B' D B F U L' D L' B2 R F D2 U2 L2 B L D2 U' F B U' R2
11.	30.55	R' U D B' U L F B' L2 U2 F' B' L F' B2 D U R2 F2 D2 U2 F L D' L'
12.	30.44	F' L R' D' U2 B' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B D2 R' F L2 B D' R B2 F R' D'


----------



## Selkie (Aug 7, 2011)

*Round 66

Event: One Handed

Average: 55.11
*
49.87, 1:14.82, 53.06, 1:02.10, 52.87, 47.11, 58.46, 51.30, 47.00, 1:07.54, 40.03, 1:01.83

Shockingly inconsistent. The 40.03 I had F2L finished at 17s and was only 2 look LL!!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 40.03
worst time: 1:14.82

current avg5: 53.38 (σ = 6.23)
best avg5: 50.43 (σ = 2.43)

current avg12: 55.11 (σ = 6.64)
best avg12: 55.11 (σ = 6.64)

session avg: 55.11 (σ = 6.64)
session mean: 55.50


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 7, 2011)

Round 66

Average: 28.57

Standard Deviation: 0.84 <-- :tu
Best Time: 23.02
Worst Time: 33.33
Individual Times:
1.	29.86	L2 F2 R' D B U' R L2 U2 F' L2 B F R2 B D L' F D2 R2 L B' F U2 L
2.	(23.02)	B' U2 F2 U' L U B' U L' D2 R D' U' L2 F2 B' U2 F2 L F2 D R B2 R D2
3.	28.61	F' L2 F U B2 U' B U2 L' R2 F' L F' R D L2 U' L' B2 L' U2 B D2 F2 L2
4.	28.25	D R2 L D' R' D' B F D2 F' B U' B R' D F2 U R D R U' R D F R2
5.	30.19	L' B2 D' F U L' R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' R B2 D2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 R F2 L'
6.	(33.33)	L2 D' R2 L F' B D2 B' D' F2 U2 F' U2 B2 F D F R2 D F D2 F2 R' F2 D'
7.	29.13	U2 L2 B L R2 D F' L' U' L' U2 R U' F2 D2 B2 U D L' D' R2 L' F2 D' F'
8.	27.59	B' L' F' B2 L' F2 L2 B2 L2 F R' L U2 L R' F L' F2 B2 D2 F' L2 B F' U2
9.	27.06	U' L U R2 D' B2 U2 L' B2 F R2 F L' F2 L' F2 D B' F' R L' D R U R2
10.	28.75	R U' D2 B' D B F U L' D L' B2 R F D2 U2 L2 B L D2 U' F B U' R2
11.	27.83	R' U D B' U L F B' L2 U2 F' B' L F' B2 D U R2 F2 D2 U2 F L D' L'
12.	28.38	F' L R' D' U2 B' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B D2 R' F L2 B D' R B2 F R' D'

First ever sub-30 (not counting easy cross in PPT)


----------



## cuberintraining (Aug 7, 2011)

*Round 66*

*56.89*

Standard Deviation: 4.10

1.	48.05 It ended in a PLL that I knew
2.	57.88	
3.	DNF A piece popped out
4.	57.38	
5.	58.47	
6.	1:01.48	
7.	50.97	
8.	55.58	
9.	1:02.95 I messed up on the cross
10.	56.42	
11.	59.83	
12.	56.78


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 66 

32.34 
36.42 
26.22 
24.64 
30.23 
32.35 
36.90 
28.43 
34.33 
31.19 
25.50 
25.20 

Avg 30.21 
Standard Dev 4.16
Crappy Storebought (my zhanchi was left at home )


----------



## yemaozi88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 66 - yemaozi88 
Event: Speed 

Average: 34.75
28.86 33.42 48.68 31.53 27.40 37.30 29.25 33.60 33.74 37.53 42.05 40.22

Normally my time is 28-35, but when I made mistake it gets sup 40...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 8, 2011)

Event: 3x3 Speedsolve
Cube: DaYan Zhanchi (no torpedoes)

30.99
27.24
32.82
28.62
26.93
27.44
29.24
20.55
21.64
30.29
19.33
26.64

Average: 26.96



Spoiler



best time: 19.93
worst time: 32.82

current avg5: 22.94 (σ = 2.65)
best avg5: 22.94 (σ = 2.65)

current avg12: 26.96 (σ = 3.24)
best avg12: 26.96 (σ = 3.24)

session avg: 26.96 (σ = 3.24)
session mean: 26.86


----------



## emolover (Aug 8, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Event: 3x3 Speedsolve
> Cube: DaYan Zhanchi (no torpedoes)
> 
> 30.99
> ...


 
I think it is safe to say you are sub 30.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Six Results*

*Round Sixty-Six​*








Congratulations to this week's graduates: jla and Jorghi!

CommaYou you graduated in round 56, 5/30/2011.

Graduates


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Seven Scrambles*

*Round Sixty-Seven
Potential Closing Time - Monday August 15th​*
*Scrambles*
1. R' D2 L2 D' F2 B2 D B2 L2 U R D2 R2 U2 L' U F R' L' B2 D2 F U2 B2 U2
2. F' R2 F B2 D' U' L' F L' B D2 U' R F B2 D' B' D2 F2 U' D R' D B' R
3. U B2 D F' U2 L B D2 L' F' R' F U2 L' R2 F D' L2 D R' B D2 L' F2 B'
4. L' R B2 L' B2 F2 L' U' D2 B' R B' R2 D U' F B' D2 U L U R2 F' B2 D2
5. L F L F' U' R2 B2 D R U' L B R' L B' L2 R' F' L' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F'
6. B2 U R' D' R2 D' R' L' D' L' U2 B' U' F' B D' F L' D2 U2 B2 R2 L U D
7. U2 F R D' R B2 U2 R' D' R' F2 U' B2 F L2 B' L U' B R' F' D2 R2 B' R'
8. R2 F U2 F B' R' F2 B' R' F B2 L' B D R L' U2 L U2 D R U D' B2 D2
9. R U2 B2 U2 R B' U B' D' U R2 B F2 U B' D' B2 F2 U' L R2 F2 L F2 U
10. L D' B2 U' F' U F D F' B U F' U B U R F D L2 B2 F L2 R2 F' D
11. F' R D' F2 L B R' B' D F' U D L2 F2 B' L D B2 U F L' U F L' U
12. U B' L' B R' U2 D2 F U F U' F2 U' R U' R' U' L B2 R' B2 R' F B2 L'


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 9, 2011)

Petrus- Round 67

45.33, 34.07, 40.19, (26.99), 40.96, 36.20, 33.87, 36.48, (48.14), 46.60, 41.63, 37.82 ==>> 39.32


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 67*

Event: one-handed speedsolving (method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.58
worst time: 35.92

current avg5: 29.80 (σ = 1.57)
best avg5: 27.98 (σ = 2.04)

current avg12: 29.56 (σ = 2.28)
best avg12: 29.56 (σ = 2.28)

*session avg: 29.56 (σ = 2.28)*
session mean: 29.68

*Individual Times*
32.17, 32.78, 28.56, 27.80, 31.58, 27.75, 24.58, 30.58, 25.60, 35.92, 31.21, 27.62

Hey, I actually got a sub-30 ao12 with OH, despite the fact that I virtually never practice. Neat.


----------



## nupityS (Aug 9, 2011)

round 67
event-speed
avg 28.39 
times (23.35), (33.58), 25.16, 30.85, 30.81, 27.89, 27.97, 29.98, 27.97, 23.82, 28.85, 30.64
first solves in the day


----------



## Twoflower (Aug 9, 2011)

Round 67

Avg.: 36.16
33.69, 35.70, 39.14, 33.22, 34.97, 33.16, 26.83, DNF(33.50), 32.91, 50.95, 36.41, 31.44 

Avg. ruined by counting 50.95


----------



## Selkie (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 67

Event: One Handed

Average: 49.97*

53.22, 48.81, 54.00, 1:03.11, 57.44, 52.11, 42.22, 48.81, 47.82, 46.82, 46.83, 43.87

I must learn to warm up for one handed with old hands! Second half of the average was really pleasing.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 42.22
worst time: 1:03.11

current avg5: 47.16 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 47.16 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 49.97 (σ = 3.89)
best avg12: 49.97 (σ = 3.89)

session avg: 49.97 (σ = 3.89)
session mean: 50.42


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 67*

*41.79*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
Blue Cross

Standard Deviation: 5.40

1. 37.55
2. 37.72
3. 45.00
4. 52.02
5. 35.78
6. 42.88
7. 36.64
8. 39.84
9. 36.48
10. 51.41
11. 45.23
12. 40.89

Not much to say here. Haven't really practiced blue cross much so can't complain about these times. Wondering if it's really worth the effort to try and become color neutral.


----------



## cuberintraining (Aug 9, 2011)

*Average: 54.53*
Standard Deviation: 5.33
Best Time: 46.08
1.	DNF Popped
2.	53.98	
3.	50.88	
4.	46.08	
5.	59.81	
6.	46.12	
7.	57.56	
8.	DNF Popped
9.	52.06	
10.	59.06	
11.	1:01.84 messed up on my OLL
12.	57.91


----------



## cuberintraining (Aug 9, 2011)

Just keep on praticing...


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 9, 2011)

1.	27.75 
2.	29.38 
3.	30.01 
4.	27.95 
5.	(22.51) 
6.	(30.61) 
7.	24.30 
8.	28.78 
9.	24.45 
10.	29.79 
11.	29.65 
12.	25.36 

*Avg 27.74s* 
Standard Dev 2.59 

Average Average (with my ZHANCHEE )


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 10, 2011)

Event: 3x3 Speedsolve
Cube: DaYan Zhanchi (no torpedoes)

30.73
26.10
27.65
29.39
27.36
20.07
28.33
30.50
30.83
31.27
25.40
24.09

Average: 28.04



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.07
worst time: 31.27

current avg5: 28.91 (σ = 2.49)
best avg5: 27.03 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 28.04 (σ = 2.24)
best avg12: 28.04 (σ = 2.24)

session avg: 28.04 (σ = 2.24)
session mean: 27.64


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 10, 2011)

cuberintraining said:


> *Average: 54.53*



lol think you can put it any bigger?


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 10, 2011)

Round 67

Event : Speed

Cube : Storebought. (My dad won't get me a new cube)

32.80, 34.57, 28.04, 29.99, 30.62, 29.09, 31.65, 28.23, 28.10, 29.83, 27.94, 27.31

AVERAGE : 29.63

I just barely graduate!


----------



## Nujabesfe (Aug 12, 2011)

Round 67

*Average = 29.89*

Individual Times

26.21, 28.11, 35.31, 34.92, 39.01, 25.61, 33.43, 26.99, 33.12, 26.37, 28.79, 23.91


Cube: Type C I


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 13, 2011)

*Round 67 - Fridrich Speed
Average of 12: 26.92*

1. 23.86
2. 26.30
3. 26.69
4. 29.89
5. 26.53
6. 27.69
7. 24.30
8. (31.85+)
9. 27.47
10. (22.24)
11. 30.68
12. 25.75

An alright average for me and I have now graduated from the race. Good luck everyone else


----------



## yemaozi88 (Aug 13, 2011)

Round 67 - yemaozi88 
Event: Speed 

Average: 32.48
34.69 32.65 32.05 25.85 32.25 34.14 34.34 30.90 35.99 33.92 31.53 28.29

comment
only 2 sub 30s, but no totally bad solve!


----------



## CubicNL (Aug 13, 2011)

*Round 67*
*3x3 OH*

_Average : 32.00_

Statistics for 08-13-2011 15:57:24

Average: 32.00
Standard Deviation: 5.04
Best Time: 22.41
Worst Time: 39.63
Individual Times:
1.	(22.41)	
2.	33.87	
3.	34.70	
4.	25.52	
5.	37.11	
6.	(39.63)	
7.	37.35	
8.	38.49	
9.	33.56	
10.	28.98	
11.	25.82	
12.	24.63

_5-9 were crap solves, but there some really strong sub30 solves..
And 2 pll-skips _


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 13, 2011)

I just took a break from speedcubing and so i decided to start being color neutral.

37.10, 37.12, 43.21, 34.11, 29.26, 42.07, 41.04, 47.70, 47.86, 36.74, 45.86, 44.77
session avg: 40.97


----------



## verdito (Aug 13, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 30.12
Standard Deviation: 3.81
Best Time: 20.55
Worst Time: 35.06
Individual Times:
1.	20.55	R' D2 L2 D' F2 B2 D B2 L2 U R D2 R2 U2 L' U F R' L' B2 D2 F U2 B2 U2
2.	30.12	F' R2 F B2 D' U' L' F L' B D2 U' R F B2 D' B' D2 F2 U' D R' D B' R
3.	33.50	U B2 D F' U2 L B D2 L' F' R' F U2 L' R2 F D' L2 D R' B D2 L' F2 B'
4.	28.45	L' R B2 L' B2 F2 L' U' D2 B' R B' R2 D U' F B' D2 U L U R2 F' B2 D2
5.	27.44	L F L F' U' R2 B2 D R U' L B R' L B' L2 R' F' L' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F'
6.	32.53	B2 U R' D' R2 D' R' L' D' L' U2 B' U' F' B D' F L' D2 U2 B2 R2 L U D
7.	30.24	U2 F R D' R B2 U2 R' D' R' F2 U' B2 F L2 B' L U' B R' F' D2 R2 B' R'
8.	29.36	R2 F U2 F B' R' F2 B' R' F B2 L' B D R L' U2 L U2 D R U D' B2 D2
9.	27.86	R U2 B2 U2 R B' U B' D' U R2 B F2 U B' D' B2 F2 U' L R2 F2 L F2 U
10.	31.22	L D' B2 U' F' U F D F' B U F' U B U R F D L2 B2 F L2 R2 F' D
11.	35.06	F' R D' F2 L B R' B' D F' U D L2 F2 B' L D B2 U F L' U F L' U
12.	35.05	U B' L' B R' U2 D2 F U F U' F2 U' R U' R' U' L B2 R' B2 R' F B2 L'

new pb single


----------



## Akash Rupela (Aug 13, 2011)

31.49
27.25
24.32
34.25
(22.17)
30.21
29.17
30.05
50.53(piece popped and flew 5 feet away)
28.87
28.21
29.41

AVERAGE=29.32

this is a fail average for me. Nevertheless, feels good to graduate, hope to get better averages


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 13, 2011)

^Wow, thank god for you that the rest of your solves gave you the sub-30 average! I'd be bummed if that happened to me (the pop).


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 13, 2011)

*Round 67*
*Average = 35.11*

*Times*
33.64
35.69
36.45 
34.87
35.95
34.95
32.72 
30.82
37.31
39.62
32.37
37.15

This wasn't a good round for me. Felt stiff in my hands and messed up a bit. I don't feel satisfied with result since I earlier today got my first sub-30-average. I had hoped for a better result.


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 14, 2011)

Round 67
Average: 43.14

1. 50.88
2. 37.77
3. (1:19.83) - cube popped twice
4. 50.50
5. 48.32
6. 42.01
7. 40.09
8. 37.66
9. (36.19)
10. 37.44
11. 38.58
12. 48.13

First time here, solves felt much better later on. Got nervous on the last one, wanting a good average.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 14, 2011)

Round 67

Average: 29.03

Standard Deviation: 1.54
Best Time: 23.80
Worst Time: 32.78
Individual Times:
1.	27.81	R' D2 L2 D' F2 B2 D B2 L2 U R D2 R2 U2 L' U F R' L' B2 D2 F U2 B2 U2
2.	30.40	F' R2 F B2 D' U' L' F L' B D2 U' R F B2 D' B' D2 F2 U' D R' D B' R
3.	(23.80)	U B2 D F' U2 L B D2 L' F' R' F U2 L' R2 F D' L2 D R' B D2 L' F2 B'
4.	28.44	L' R B2 L' B2 F2 L' U' D2 B' R B' R2 D U' F B' D2 U L U R2 F' B2 D2
5.	29.72	L F L F' U' R2 B2 D R U' L B R' L B' L2 R' F' L' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F'
6.	24.84	B2 U R' D' R2 D' R' L' D' L' U2 B' U' F' B D' F L' D2 U2 B2 R2 L U D
7.	28.71	U2 F R D' R B2 U2 R' D' R' F2 U' B2 F L2 B' L U' B R' F' D2 R2 B' R'
8.	(32.78)	R2 F U2 F B' R' F2 B' R' F B2 L' B D R L' U2 L U2 D R U D' B2 D2
9.	30.34	R U2 B2 U2 R B' U B' D' U R2 B F2 U B' D' B2 F2 U' L R2 F2 L F2 U
10.	29.21	L D' B2 U' F' U F D F' B U F' U B U R F D L2 B2 F L2 R2 F' D
11.	31.15	F' R D' F2 L B R' B' D F' U D L2 F2 B' L D B2 U F L' U F L' U
12.	29.66	U B' L' B R' U2 D2 F U F U' F2 U' R U' R' U' L B2 R' B2 R' F B2 L'


----------



## grommuz (Aug 15, 2011)

Round 67 - Speed

12:	00:33.11	x
11:	00:25.87	x
10:	00:39.49	x
9:	00:33.87	x
8:	00:31.56	x
7:	00:37.44	x
6:	00:39.87	x
5:	00:36.93	x
4:	00:42.93	x
3:	00:39.69	x
2:	00:35.05	x
1:	00:39.19	x
Average:
*00:36.25*


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Seven Results*

*Round Sixty-Seven​*







Four graduates this week! IEnjoyCubing, Bilbo, Akash Rupela, and Jaycee... Congratulations!!!

Graduates


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Eight Scrambles*

*Round Sixty-Eight
Potential Closing Time - Monday August 22nd​*
*Scrambles*
1. F L' D2 F2 B' U2 D' F2 B D2 F2 B L U B U2 F D R L2 D' B' R' D' B
2. R B' U2 B2 R' U2 D2 B2 U' F B' R F2 B' D U2 R' B' L B' F' R' U D L
3. F2 B' L2 U R' U2 R2 U R B F' U R' B' U2 D2 R' F' U2 D2 B R2 U D2 L
4. B' D B' U2 F2 U L F2 D' R' D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 F D' R2 U' F' L' F B U'
5. D' B' U D2 R2 L' D L F R' U2 R B' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R L2 U' B2 D F L
6. U' R2 L' D F2 L R D L F2 L2 U2 R U' F D' F2 L2 U2 L R B U' B D'
7. B L2 R' U F R D U R2 D' L B' U R L2 B2 F2 U F2 R' D R2 D' R F
8. U2 R B U L2 B' R B L F' R' D B' U2 D2 R2 L U R2 U2 B U R2 B U2
9. R' U R2 L' F2 L2 U' D B' R' L' U2 D2 F' R2 D' F D' U B D2 F2 D' U2 L'
10. F D2 U2 R2 F B U2 D R2 F L' B2 D2 U2 L' D' R2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F D' L'
11. F D2 L R2 F L2 F B' R D2 L2 B2 U B' D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B L B L F2
12. U F2 B' D R' L2 B' L' U2 D2 F2 B' L2 D R D R L' D' R' U' F2 U2 D' F


----------



## grommuz (Aug 16, 2011)

Round 68 - Speed

12:	00:28.30	x
11:	00:39.58	x
10:	00:32.51	x
9:	00:28.35	x
8:	00:28.63	x
7:	00:38.73	x
6:	00:35.57	x
5:	00:39.69	x
4:	00:27.34	x
3:	00:37.60	x
2:	00:35.30	x
1:	00:33.81	x
Average:
00:33.78	

im almost there... =)hope i get my zhanchi soon


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 68- Heise method lols*
48.55 ao12.
57.18, 1:06.31, 33.40, 53.11, 35.34, 56.87, 45.74, 42.92, 48.79, 28.49, 53.19, 59.01
Really, really inconsistent. There was a sup-minute, and a sub-30 haha


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 16, 2011)

1.	25.47 
2.	(29.70)
3.	25.67 
4.	23.60 
5.	29.19 
6.	29.42 
7.	24.03 
8.	29.31 
9.	21.90
10. (21.78) 
11.	28.02 
12.	24.15 
*26.08 Avg *
Standard Dev 2.87s 

Nice times towards the end


----------



## Selkie (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 68

Event: One Handed

Average: 48.06*

52.12, 46.41, 38.17, 40.50, 54.09, 43.97, 51.07, 44.61, 45.28, 48.46, 57.34 ,54.14


----------



## CubicNL (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 68*
*Event : OH*


Statistics for 08-16-2011 20:55:03

*Average: 31.95*
Standard Deviation: 2.96
Best Time: 21.56
Worst Time: 38.96
Individual Times:
1.	31.64
2.	(38.96)	
3.	31.01	
4.	27.12	
5.	32.10	
6.	(21.56)	
7.	30.16	
8.	28.36	
9.	35.39	
10.	34.59	
11.	37.25	
12.	31.84


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 68*

*36.11*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
Blue Cross

1. (52.91) fail solve
2. 33.94
3. 35.88
4. 36.22
5. 35.89
6. 30.48
7. 34.78
8. 32.64
9. 33.62
10. (26.25) PLL skip
11. 32.50
12. 48.22 see first solve. brain just froze at f2l phase

Overall a bit better than a few weeks ago, but not by much. I need to practice more.


----------



## Nujabesfe (Aug 16, 2011)

Round 68

*Average = 28.71*

Cube: Type C I

Individual Times
26.29, 25.75, 31.42, 28.63, 26.62, 22.24, 31.49, 39.93, 36.12, 25.07, 27.74, 27.98

I (think i) graduate!(?)


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 16, 2011)

Round 68 -- PETRUS

29.11, 31.11, 36.75, (52.43), 36.47, 38.31, 46.29, (26.24), 30.81, 40.69, 37.14, 30.76 ==>> *35.74*


----------



## verdito (Aug 16, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 10/12
Number of Pops: 2
Average: 29.58
Standard Deviation: 4.48
Best Time: 22.67
Worst Time: 38.08
Individual Times:
1.	29.00	F L' D2 F2 B' U2 D' F2 B D2 F2 B L U B U2 F D R L2 D' B' R' D' B
2.	28.47	R B' U2 B2 R' U2 D2 B2 U' F B' R F2 B' D U2 R' B' L B' F' R' U D L
3.	DNF	F2 B' L2 U R' U2 R2 U R B F' U R' B' U2 D2 R' F' U2 D2 B R2 U D2 L
4.	35.52	B' D B' U2 F2 U L F2 D' R' D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 F D' R2 U' F' L' F B U'
5.	22.67	D' B' U D2 R2 L' D L F R' U2 R B' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R L2 U' B2 D F L
6.	31.12	U' R2 L' D F2 L R D L F2 L2 U2 R U' F D' F2 L2 U2 L R B U' B D'
7.	DNF	B L2 R' U F R D U R2 D' L B' U R L2 B2 F2 U F2 R' D R2 D' R F
8.	38.08	U2 R B U L2 B' R B L F' R' D B' U2 D2 R2 L U R2 U2 B U R2 B U2
9.	31.67	R' U R2 L' F2 L2 U' D B' R' L' U2 D2 F' R2 D' F D' U B D2 F2 D' U2 L'
10.	24.27	F D2 U2 R2 F B U2 D R2 F L' B2 D2 U2 L' D' R2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F D' L'
11.	27.14	F D2 L R2 F L2 F B' R D2 L2 B2 U B' D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B L B L F2
12.	27.83	U F2 B' D R' L2 B' L' U2 D2 F2 B' L2 D R D R L' D' R' U' F2 U2 D' F

10/12 cubes... first DNF was a pop and i stopped the timer without twist the edge... 2 pop was in PLL

first avg12 sub 30 

PD: sorry for bad english


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 17, 2011)

Round 68 Speed

Average = 34.65

*The Times*
1. 34.19
2. 37.09
3. 30.46
4. *37.75*
5. *23.71*
6. 36.21
7. 36.55
8. 36.96
9. 33.19
10. 35.30
11. 35.13
12. 31.41

Not happy with the slower solves (35+). Began on wrong PLL on one of the solves but I noticed it was wrong right when I started to execute it. But I really can't understand how I managed to do a PB-solve among those solves. Sure, it was an easy f2l and partial PLL-skip. But i'm surprised.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 17, 2011)

Round 68 - Speed

1. 34.70
2. 33.19
3. 29.69
4. (35.98)
5. (24.73)
6. 26.74
7. 31.61
8. 27.98
9. 29.91
10. 32.01+
11. 25.60
12. 29.42

Avg. = 30.08

Well, crap. Stupid +2


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 17, 2011)

average of 12 32.75 round 68
43.63, 35.41, 35.87, 38.62, 30.58, 22.76, 31.67, 35.94, 31.53, 26.14, 24.90, 36.86


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 18, 2011)

MeshuggahX said:


> Round 68 Speed
> 
> Average = 34.65
> 
> ...


 
How can you get a partial pll skip? Just asking... (imanub)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> How can you get a partial pll skip? Just asking... (imanub)


 
Probably a CPLL skip. If he's using 2LPLL, then I guess it counts as a "partial PLL skip."

Anyway,
*Round 68*

Event: one-handed speedsolving (method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.34
worst time: 35.04

current avg5: 28.09 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 28.09 (σ = 1.20)

*current avg12: 29.84 (σ = 2.91)
best avg12: 29.84 (σ = 2.91)*

session avg: 29.84 (σ = 2.91)
session mean: 29.81

*Individual Times*
29.43, 34.90, 28.36, 24.98, 33.60, 31.95, 30.91, 26.45, 24.34, 35.04, 28.50, 29.31

Hey, I actually got another sub-30 ao12 with OH, despite the fact that I virtually never practice. Neat. Funny, because I HARDLY made it, and at the end it was really up to just that last solve... I still don't consider myself sub-30.


----------



## samthecuber (Aug 18, 2011)

*Round 68 average*

Round 68
Event- Speed 3x3x3
Average: 34.54 sec
1.	35.05
2.	33.05
3.	30.90
4.	29.33
5.	30.05
6.	32.87
7.	37.45
8.	36.61
9.	DNF (major pop explosion) (worst)
10.	46.63
11.	29.01 (best)
12.	33.47

-Samthecuber


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 18, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> How can you get a partial pll skip? Just asking... (imanub)


 
Well, what I was meant was that i do 2-Look-PLL and I got it done in 1-Look. I shouldn't have written "partial PLL-skip", but I did.


----------



## jrb (Aug 18, 2011)

Round 68

Speed

Average:25.82

24.92, (27.43), 26.54, 25.04, 21.65, 26.07, (18.95), 26.76, 26.68, 27.23, 26.73, 26.55


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 18, 2011)

MeshuggahX said:


> Well, what I was meant was that i do 2-Look-PLL and I got it done in 1-Look. I shouldn't have written "partial PLL-skip", but I did.



ah... nice times with 2LPLL


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 19, 2011)

*ROUND 68*

27.222, DNF(19.895), 28.836, 30.972, 27.758, 22.360 OLL skip, 26.055, 31.170, 29.860, 25.924, 27.509, 28.140 *= 28.345*

I got 3 times in a row (not by DNF) of OLL 3 wich I love because you should do F R U R' U' F' twice, you can do it also by OLL 4.


----------



## MalusDB (Aug 19, 2011)

*Event: 3x3

Average: 39.94*

39.17, 31.88, 44.23, (25.24), 45.95, 49.71, 37.77, 32.26, 36.06, 35.85, (51.07), 46.56


----------



## Aaronus23 (Aug 19, 2011)

Round 68
*Avg12 42.93
Standard Deviation 4.68*
44.98
45.48 
DNF(1:02.17),
46.25 
52.76 
42.81
(34.85)
42.69
36.20
42.73 
37.92
37.46


NOT A GOOD AVERAGE !!!!


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 20, 2011)

*Round 68*
Method: Fridrich
Cube: Self-Modded Guhong

*Average 12: 29.63 PB by 1.24!
Best average 5: 28.64 PB by 0.05*

Woot, First sub 30 avg 12 ever! .
Also one of my most consistent averages, if not the most consistent .

*Times*

(36.44)
27.93
31.17
31.17
30.76
(27.13)
29.30
27.97
28.67
29.41
30.63
29.32


----------



## Twoflower (Aug 20, 2011)

*Ronud 68

Avg.: 32.86*

31.70, 35.63, 31.52, 30.02, 31.20, 27.77, 28.30, 37.81, 31.28, 32.63, 38.52, 43.06 

Lost concentration in the end...


----------



## cuberintraining (Aug 21, 2011)

Average: *50.69*
Standard Deviation: 5.14
Best Time: 43.36
Worst Time: 58.26
Individual Times:
1.	45.72	
2.	53.98	
3.	57.34	
4.	54.73	
5.	58.26	
6.	49.39	
7.	44.52	
8.	49.88	
9.	43.36
10.	48.92	
11.	56.80	
12.	45.33

It was a good round, done three rounds so far and my times are improving


----------



## yemaozi88 (Aug 22, 2011)

Round 68 - yemaozi88 
Event: Speed 

Average: 32.17
24.71 35.51 27.63 40.04 36.76 34.01 30.08 28.20 34.48 37.54 22.16 32.74

comment
There are sup 40(I messed up) and 22.16 - my PB for this thread!


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 22, 2011)

would i join in at round 68 or wait for round 69 to begin?


----------



## grommuz (Aug 22, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> would i join in at round 68 or wait for round 69 to begin?


 
you dont even have scrambles for round 69 
so i would enter 68 and then 69 later


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 22, 2011)

Round 68

Average: 28.71

Standard Deviation: 2.00
Best Time: 24.66
Worst Time: 32.40
Individual Times:
1.	29.50	F L' D2 F2 B' U2 D' F2 B D2 F2 B L U B U2 F D R L2 D' B' R' D' B
2.	(24.66)	R B' U2 B2 R' U2 D2 B2 U' F B' R F2 B' D U2 R' B' L B' F' R' U D L
3.	27.96	F2 B' L2 U R' U2 R2 U R B F' U R' B' U2 D2 R' F' U2 D2 B R2 U D2 L
4.	30.56	B' D B' U2 F2 U L F2 D' R' D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 F D' R2 U' F' L' F B U'
5.	31.08	D' B' U D2 R2 L' D L F R' U2 R B' F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R L2 U' B2 D F L
6.	31.13	U' R2 L' D F2 L R D L F2 L2 U2 R U' F D' F2 L2 U2 L R B U' B D'
7.	(32.40)	B L2 R' U F R D U R2 D' L B' U R L2 B2 F2 U F2 R' D R2 D' R F
8.	30.27	U2 R B U L2 B' R B L F' R' D B' U2 D2 R2 L U R2 U2 B U R2 B U2
9.	29.58	R' U R2 L' F2 L2 U' D B' R' L' U2 D2 F' R2 D' F D' U B D2 F2 D' U2 L'
10.	26.33	F D2 U2 R2 F B U2 D R2 F L' B2 D2 U2 L' D' R2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F D' L'
11.	24.81	F D2 L R2 F L2 F B' R D2 L2 B2 U B' D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B L B L F2
12.	25.90	U F2 B' D R' L2 B' L' U2 D2 F2 B' L2 D R D R L' D' R' U' F2 U2 D' F

Finally made it. I've tried since round 46 with an ao12 of 40.xx. So I must have improved 0.5sec every week


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 23, 2011)

*10 of 12: 00:53.63 *12: 00:47.11 
11: 00:57.50 
10: 00:54.70 
9: 00:45.78 
8: 00:55.61 
7: 00:51.87 
6: 00:40.99 
5: 00:49.56 
4: 00:57.44 
3: 00:57.70 
2: 01:08.18 
1: 00:59.06 

some good times , loved that 40 second solve


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 23, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Eight Results*

*Round Sixty-Eight​*








Congratulations to this week's graduates: Schmidt and Nujabesfe! 

Graduates


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 23, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Nine
Potential Closing Time - Monday August 29th​*
*Scrambles*
1. R2 B L' U' L2 U B2 L2 R' F2 D' L' F R L2 B2 R2 U' R L U R' D2 B' R2
2. L F2 B R' U' R L' F2 D F2 L' R U D B R2 B2 L2 D2 B L' D' L U' L'
3. U R' F2 D F' R D2 B2 D2 U R L2 F' B D R2 B2 U L' D U' F2 R2 B' U'
4. U2 F2 U L2 R D2 R U' D B F U2 F2 B2 R' L' B D B' L' F D' U' B U2
5. U2 B D' L2 U2 R2 U' D' F' D U B' R B2 L2 D2 U' B2 L' D R U2 L2 F U2
6. U F' D' L' F' R' F U2 F' U' F' U' R' L2 U L R' U' R L2 F2 U L2 U' L2
7. D U R2 B R2 F2 R' B2 R D2 B R2 B2 L' R2 D2 B D R2 F' R2 D' B2 D B2
8. L2 R2 U B2 F' U B' U B2 L' B2 U' B2 R L D' B' L2 R' F2 R B2 F D L
9. R B2 L2 B D' B U2 L2 U R U' R L2 U L' U R' F D' R L' B L2 F2 D'
10. U D R' F' D' B2 U D' R2 F2 D2 L D2 F B2 D2 R' F U' B2 F U2 D2 L2 R
11. B' F' R2 U2 D2 B' L B R' U' D2 F B' U D' L2 R' U2 D2 L' R2 D2 L R2 B'
12. F B2 U' D F2 U' B R2 U2 D L2 B D B2 L2 R2 F' L F R2 L' F2 U' R D


----------



## Germoose (Aug 23, 2011)

Round 68 Average : *31.33*

1)27.82
2)34.37
3)27.48
4)32.96
5)31.16
6)29.20
7)28.48
8)32.91
9)30.94
10)30.48
11)38.01
12)34.96

=31.33 

almost no CFOP practise  
edit: I realize i posted too late, you can just use it for next time. Thanks anyway


----------



## Aaronus23 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Avg12 39.98
Standard Deviation 3.05*
49.63
36.64 
44.75
44.18
36.83
33.91
43.33
36.60
40.53
37.10
39.47
40.40

Yay! second round and i'm alredy improving!


----------



## MalusDB (Aug 23, 2011)

*Average : 36.39*

35.61	
35.16	
30.60	
39.10	
41.57	
36.69	
32.93	
30.91	
42.37	
43.49 
27.90	
38.94	

Fastest and slowest right after each other, was a weird round. Imporvement is Improvement though  Although that said my last round was a bad one for me.
EDIT: I really should warm up before competing, got a 34.75 10/12 today. Note to self, do self justice.


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 23, 2011)

27.18, 28.97, 30.53, 36.01, 23.89, 34.33, 30.97, 33.44, 31.78, 22.15, 35.67, 35.92

session avg: 31.27


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 23, 2011)

Round 69 Speed

Average = 32.65

*Times*
1. 32.19
2. 38.05
3. 31.16
4. 33.57
5. 29.80
6. *39.72*
7. 32.87
8. 37.79
9. 32.29
10. 30.31
11. 28.42
12. *24.06*

On the 38 and 39-solve I messed up and became unfocused. But overall it felt decent. At least an improvement.


----------



## ismailhakki (Aug 23, 2011)

Cube: Dayan Guhong

1- 27.27
2- 27.59
3- 19.20
4- 22.23
5- 24.73
6- 21.05
7- 25.50
8- 25.78
9- 23.92
10-20.00
11-22.00
12-22.55

Average:23.50


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 23, 2011)

*Round 69*

*37.16*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
Blue Cross

Standard Deviation: 6.59

1. 36.34	
2. (50.20)	
3. 44.38	
4. 39.20	
5. 39.34	
6. 30.06	
7. 30.92	
8. 41.81	
9. 37.33	
10. 32.92	
11. (24.58)	
12. 38.80


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 24, 2011)

*10 of 12: 00:54.09 * 
12: 01:03.46 
11: 00:48.96 
10: 00:54.38 
9: 01:02.07 
8: 00:58.82 
7: 00:43.47 
6: 00:44.78 
5: 01:04.69 
4: 00:56.11 
3: 01:06.75 
2: 00:44.21 
1: 00:42.77

didnt like those 1 minute solves, but i got more 40 solves that i normally do


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

*Average: 91.99 sec* :fp

134.52 lol
122.40
98.17
77.78
80.51
101.88 omg
85.43
97.57
80.15
74.46
87.76
88.30

Those first two times! neat! It turns out that 15 seconds isn't as long as I though  Hopefully better things will happen for me next week... yay practicing!

edit: How do I put my best and worst times in colors? I couldnt find the button in the reply window thingy...


----------



## Mikel (Aug 24, 2011)

I have graduated from this thread, but I was wondering If I could join with a 4x4 scrambled as a 3x3 since I have been getting into 4x4. 

Round 69 (The best round)

*Average: 34.93*
Standard Deviation: 2.67
Best Time: 29.72
Worst Time: 41.56
Individual Times:
1.	(29.72)	
2.	34.00	
3.	30.28	
4.	36.16	
5.	(41.56)	
6.	34.68	
7.	37.09	
8.	36.36	
9.	41.27	
10.	32.33	
11.	32.13	
12.	35.02


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 24, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> How do I put my best and worst times in colors? I couldnt find the button in the reply window thingy...


 
Instead of selecting "Post Quick Reply", select "Go Advanced". There you should find more options on editing your text.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Instead of selecting "Post Quick Reply", select "Go Advanced". There you should find more options on editing your text.



oh duh I'm silly - passed right by it lol... thx


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 26, 2011)

*Round 69*

Event: one-handed speedsolving (method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.59
worst time: 33.56

current avg5: 28.07 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 28.07 (σ = 1.22)

*current avg12: 29.32 (σ = 1.39)
best avg12: 29.32 (σ = 1.39)*

session avg: 29.32 (σ = 1.39)
session mean: 29.44

*Individual Times*
31.13, 28.27, 30.33, 31.07, 28.31, 30.08, 33.56, 29.66, 26.59, 27.86, 29.77, 26.70

lol, should've warmed up. Got really good at the end, where I was more-or-less warmed up. 
Also, it appears I've technically graduated. I'll still post averages, though, as I feel I'm still not really sub-30, if that's okay.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 26, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> *Round 69*
> 
> Event: one-handed speedsolving (method: Roux)
> Cube: Dayan Guhong
> ...



nice times - I wish I could do that 2-handed! lol


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 26, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> nice times - I wish I could do that 2-handed! lol


 
Thanks.
Speed usually just comes with time and practice, and finding a method suitable for you (most seem to like CFOP), plus finding handy algorithms. 

Do you still use beginners or CFOP? If beginners, I suggest learning CFOP. If CFOP, I suggest learning some 1LPLL and practice, practice, practice. I find most 'barriers' are broken sub-consciously if you keep practising, and no worrying too much.


----------



## cuberintraining (Aug 26, 2011)

Average: 48.48
Standard Deviation: 4.32
Best Time: 37.92
Worst Time: 53.53

1.	50.12	
2.	53.42	
3.	46.78	
4.	44.58	
5.	50.42	
6.	37.92	PLL skip
7.	50.86	
8.	53.33	
9.	47.39	
10.	46.03	
11.	47.44	
12.	53.53
I didnt warm up that much, but my averages are going down each round so I am still happy


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 27, 2011)

round 68 average 35.71
35.48, 36.32, 25.18, 35.68, 33.27, 42.38, 34.46, 44.34, 32.36, 27.32, 50.76, 35.53


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 27, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Thanks.
> Speed usually just comes with time and practice, and finding a method suitable for you (most seem to like CFOP), plus finding handy algorithms.
> 
> Do you still use beginners or CFOP? If beginners, I suggest learning CFOP. If CFOP, I suggest learning some 1LPLL and practice, practice, practice. I find most 'barriers' are broken sub-consciously if you keep practising, and no worrying too much.



I use beginners when timing myself and I'm working on intuitive F2L (for CFOP). I'm thinking when my intuitive F2L times are about the same as beginners F2L, then I"ll start timing with intuitive F2L instead. thx for the note on the barriers/not worrying. I think that's what I do too much is worry/wonder if I'm practising right and I need to just trust myself and practisepractisepractise!


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 28, 2011)

25.97 
27.45 
28.79 
25.39
(32.20) wow first time my zhanchi popped! Very rare indeed 
(20.11) 
24.51 
21.02 
22.55 
27.25 
21.26 
22.41 

Std dev 3.48
22.07 Avg of 5 PB  

*24.66 Avg *

I graduate? 
I'm getting faster than I thought I ever would... @Daveycow I was once there


----------



## stoic (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi all, I would like to join this thread if that's OK.

Round 69: 3x3, speed
CFOP, 2-look OLL and 18/21 PLL
Black Zhanchi, 40kwt diff oil

39.62
46.50
44.71 (2 look PLL)
39.55
57.39
50.88 (2 look PLL)
39.74
40.51
55.35
36.42
46.57
37.07

average 44.05

Not bad, probably representative of where I am atm but I messed up the cross 4 times which is...not good. Although I did five warm-up solves and got a full-step 29.47 which is my first ever sub-30 so I know I'm on the right track. Gotta get used to the pressure now I know I'm going to be publishing my results!

This week going to work on: cross, lookahead, getting those PLLs I know nailed down. I’ve also been messing about with a bit of blockbuilding to try and improve my F2L.


----------



## caseyd (Aug 28, 2011)

HI everyone, I'm going to start doing this thread also, if thats ok

Round 69: 3x3 (I did OH is that ok?)
cfop, with a bit of f2ll and full pll
Average: 39.008
Standard deviation: 3.80

1. 32.38
2. 46.11
3. 39.38
4. 35.78
5. 40.44
6. 43.65
7. 44.47
8. 37.03
9. 33.27
10. 39.00
11. 43.16
12. 33.90

I think the biggest thing for me to improve, is practice, and making the cross faster


----------



## Selkie (Aug 29, 2011)

*Round 69

Average 52.08*

56.20, 33.68, 55.39, 46.56, 56.37, 55.49, 55.38, 1:06.73, 50.33, 41.83, 56.96, 46.33

number of times: 12/12
best time: 33.68
worst time: 1:06.73

current avg5: 51.21 (σ = 4.38)
best avg5: 51.21 (σ = 4.38)

current avg12: 52.08 (σ = 5.14)
best avg12: 52.08 (σ = 5.14)

session avg: 52.08 (σ = 5.14)
session mean: 51.77


----------



## Godmil (Aug 29, 2011)

What event is that Selkie? OH? or are you doing Roux?


----------



## Twoflower (Aug 29, 2011)

Round 69

Avg: *34.13*

41.97, 29.20, 34.20, 55.16, 34.61, 36.92, 32.64, 42.03, 25.25, 29.63, 28.38, 31.77 

A week of no practise and hardly any sleep...what a poor result. In then end, as I realized I wasn't nearly sub 30, my solves got more relaxed.

:fp


----------



## grommuz (Aug 29, 2011)

Round 69 - speed

12:	00:44.38	x
11:	00:36.52	x
10:	00:37.17	x
9:	00:29.41	x
8:	00:31.82	x
7:	00:34.06	x
6:	00:34.60	x
5:	00:34.56	x
4:	00:41.54	x
3:	00:32.84	x
2:	00:21.37	x
1:	00:33.46	x
Average:
*00:34.31*

idk what happened...


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 30, 2011)

Just aksing... where are all the results? aren't they supposed to be up? 

EDIT 
yay! I graduate but could you change it to Lt surge as in lieutenant.... yeah it made me :fp


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 30, 2011)

*Round Sixty-Nine Results*

*Round Sixty-Nine​*







Congratulations to this week's graduates: Itsurge and Phlippieskezer!

Graduates


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 30, 2011)

*Round Seventy
Potential Closing Time - Monday September 5th​*
*Scrambles*
1. B' F2 U' R' D R U2 B' U2 D2 B U2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 D F R2 U2 R U2 D L2
2. F2 U L F B' R' D' F R2 U D F L2 U' R2 F B2 D' L' F L2 U' L F D
3. L2 B D' U2 F2 L2 R D B L2 R2 B2 F2 D' B R2 F' R2 U L2 R D' L2 R2 D'
4. U' R2 D2 L' R D2 B R' B' L R2 B2 R U' R' B U L D2 L F' B R' F' B'
5. B D U' B' F' R B' L' U2 B2 F' U' R' U2 D R' U2 F' U B2 F2 R2 D2 L' F'
6. D U2 F2 D2 B2 U D' B2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 R' B' R2 U2 L D2 B U2 F2 R' U D'
7. F2 L2 F2 U F L F' U L D R2 D U' F2 U' D' R' B F2 R' L B' R2 F2 U
8. R' D U2 L2 U' R D' U' F U2 D' R2 B L F2 D' U2 B' F2 U D' R2 U D' R'
9. B2 L2 R' D' F L D L R B' R' L U2 D' R2 L2 B' R F U' L F2 B R' D
10. B D2 F2 R F2 R' L B' D2 L2 F' U L2 F D2 U' F2 L' D R D B F D F2
11. L D' R' L2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 D' F' U' L2 R2 F D2 R' F' R U' R' F' B U R2
12. R' F' B L2 B2 L2 B R2 U' L B' F' U F D2 U2 F D R2 L F2 D' R2 F' L2


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 30, 2011)

Yay! (/usless post)


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Aug 30, 2011)

----> NEW CUBER<-----
a few minutes too late for round 69... so round 70:

average: 31.88

01	35.32	[x]
02	30.73	[x]
03	30.92	[x]
04	27.89	[x]
05	30.48	[x]
06	35.40	[x]
07	31.42	[x]
08	36.05	[x]
09	26.85	[x]
10	37.41	[x]
11	29.71	[x]
12	30.40	[x]
times are from bottom to top?
my best average so far  but yeah im almost there


----------



## hcfong (Aug 30, 2011)

*Round 70*
*Average: 1:22.15*

1:18.49 
1:10.30 
1:35.07 
1:52.69 
1:26.45 
1:03.74 
59.39, 
1:12.12 
1:09.54 
1:56.11 
1:30.36
1:22.77

Still a long way to go :-(


----------



## benmeister (Aug 30, 2011)

*ROUND 70*
_(Speed)_

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *26.56*
Standard Deviation: 3.61
Best Time: 21.94
Worst Time: 35.50
Individual Times:
1.	21.94
2.	23.53	
3.	24.19 
4.	29.86	
5.	26.80	
6.	21.96	
7.	26.02	
8.	35.50 :fp
9.	25.78 
10.	28.72	
11.	28.06
12.	26.40	

I haven't been here for a while lol. Lookahead is my new best friend haha. Should I go straight to R2-Sub20 or stay here for 2 more rounds and graduate?


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 30, 2011)

Do my results from round 55-57 (57 is sub 30) count towards graduation?

Round 70
Average: 24,69

21,77
25,84
22,86
26,19
25,28
27,47
24,28
26,34
21,69
25,55
18,05
27,11


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 30, 2011)

I really need to learn OLL and PLL my LL is so inconsistent.
26.10, 27.52, 35.83, 33.62, 36.26, 25.46, 36.73, 35.14, 29.84, 31.82, 30.61, 26.97

current avg12: 31.37


----------



## MalusDB (Aug 30, 2011)

*Average 00:37.66*
12:	00:44.35	x
11:	00:38.92	x
10:	00:36.48	x
9:	00:34.39	x
8:	00:42.09	x
7:	00:38.48	x
6:	00:37.32	x
5:	00:38.78	x
4:	00:29.81	x
3:	00:36.35	x
2:	00:39.96	x
1:	00:33.86	x

Note to self: don't compete in the race hungover. Attention span = minimal


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 30, 2011)

I know I graduated, but...


*Round 70*

Event: one-handed speedsolving (method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.20
worst time: 34.93

current avg5: 27.42 (σ = 2.86)
best avg5: 25.77 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 27.94 (σ = 2.65)
best avg12: 27.94 (σ = 2.65)

session avg: 27.94 (σ = 2.65)
session mean: 28.21

*Individual Times*
34.93, 30.41, 27.39, 25.25, 25.73, 26.32, 29.53, 24.20, 25.41, 32.55, 31.46, 25.38

No warm up. Much better than my usual.


----------



## jrb (Aug 30, 2011)

*Round 70*

Speed

Average:27.07fp)
Times:
(DNF), 27.60, 25.09, 28.22, 29.91, 23.05, 29.09, (21.93), 26.97, 29.38, 28.27, 23.12


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 31, 2011)

round 70 average 34.79
39.67, 36.85, 39.31+, 34.21, 34.08, 34.15, 31.98, 33.17, 37.27, 26.25, 30.64, 36.27


----------



## cuberintraining (Aug 31, 2011)

Average: 50.20
Standard Deviation: 5.26
Best Time: 42.72
Worst Time: 57.91

1.	49.55	
2.	55.91	
3.	47.38	
4.	48.34	
5.	42.72	
6.	57.52	
7.	57.91	
8.	50.50	
9.	56.33	
10.	48.23	
11.	44.12	
12.	43.86	

My overall time went up a few seconds but I have more less then 50 seconds so I am pleased


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 1, 2011)

Round 70 - *Average: 82.25 sec* ACKISUK better than last week tho 

87.01
87.89
75.70
92.20
73.34
64.94
79.16
65.70
91.57
82.07
87.81
97.37

This week will work on: cross (planning and execution), intuitive F2L, lookahead (in transition to F2L and during F2L) - P.S. out of town next week so might not compete in round 71


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 1, 2011)

hcfong said:


> *Round 70*
> *Average: 1:22.15*
> 
> Still a long way to go :-(



hey! that's about my ave. this week (1:25) - although you got a sub-60 nice  I've only got a 57 sec out of pure luck so far! Glad to know I'm not alone!


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Sep 1, 2011)

NEW CUBER

Round 70

*55.17*

1:00.87
56.75
59.46
1:02.92
59.92
43.06
49.02
42.09
(1:20.07) (my blue centre cap flew off and went under the sofa)
1:07.34
50.32
(41.96) (PLL Skip)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 41.96
worst time: 1:20.07

best avg5: 50.67 (σ = 6.98)

*avg12: 55.17* (σ = 8.14)

Thought I would do this to help me improve. I have just learnt intuitive F2L. Kinda depressing because I was averaging ~47 before, but I am sure I will get quicker than that. Once I got into it, my F2L went from being 45 seconds to more like 30-35. Decided that this week I will learn to do my cross on the bottom, and get more fluid with my F2L.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 2, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> NEW CUBER
> 
> Round 70
> 
> ...


 
I did the same thing when i started, i used beginners method f2l and then i switched over to intuitive f2l, I got way slower at first and now i just hit my PB average of 28.39 ao12


----------



## stoic (Sep 3, 2011)

40.01, 35.50, 49.57, 39.18, 47.01, 40.93, 38.79, 1:07.36, 35.77, 44.30, 48.54, 32.65

Average 41.96


----------



## yemaozi88 (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 70 - yemaozi88 
Event: Speed 

Average: 31.10
29.67 38.06 32.16 33.26 23.64 35.99 24.30 23.90 39.71 30.53 31.33 31.78

comment
Although my 10/12 is not good enough to get sub 30 yet, my best 3/5 is 27.15 (33.26 23.64 35.99 24.30 23.90)!


----------



## Riley (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 70 - OH (Fridrich)

Just started taking OH seriously this week. 
*
Average: 58.37*

50.34, 58.91, (DNF), 56.91, 1:00.91, (48.37), 1:05.54, 54.20, 59.27, 57.02, 1:04.33, 56.33

The DNF I dropped in the middle of an R Perm, too lazy to continue. >.<


----------



## 30secondsolver (Sep 3, 2011)

*Average: 30.23*
*Best: 25.89*
*Worst: 36.55*
1. 29.9
2. (25.89)
3. (36.55)
4. 30.82
5. 29.25
6. 35.34
7. 34.39
8. 26.58
9. 27.77
10. 34.43
11. 27.77
12. 26.55


----------



## dingleb115 (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 70
*Avg: 29.16*
1. 27.30
2. 28.55
3. 29.39
4. 27.17
5. 29.27
6. 35.69
7. 42.45 (OLL fail)
8. 23.77
9. 32.46
10. 24.70
11. 27.82
12. 29.31


----------



## n00bcub3r (Sep 3, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 51.07
Standard Deviation: 6.19
Best Time: 42.11
Worst Time: 1:00.80
Individual Times:
1.	50.77	
2.	55.94	
3.	45.72
4.	42.11	
5.	53.16	
6.	45.34	
7.	48.53	
8.	1:00.65	
9.	43.94	
10.	49.30	
11.	57.08	
12.	1:00.80


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 4, 2011)

Round 70 -- Tozies 24 -- Roux Method

1:17.63, (1:29.81), 1:22.45, 1:11.42, 1:22.60, 1:08.86, 1:00.03, 54.57, 46.82, (38.92), 52.95, 1:11.89 ==>>* 1:06.92*

Once I realized that block building the 1x2x3 block was not trying to build a 2x2x3 block, then my times dropped a decent amount.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 5, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> NEW CUBER
> (my blue centre cap flew off and went under the sofa)


 
This happens to me sometimes too. Is it a GuHong you use? I noticed that the centre caps on mine can be a bit loose sometimes, but it always seems to be the blue that pops lol. I'm well aware that the sticker thats blue could have been put on any centre, just find it an interesting coincidence that it happened to someone else


----------



## Selkie (Sep 5, 2011)

*Round 70

Event: One Handed

Average: 48.76*

52.01, 44.80, 48.25, 49.56, 39.82, 53.87, 47.24, 55.56, 47.40, 42.25, 50.09, 52.12

No additional stats as done in my car during lunch to make sure I did not miss a week!


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 6, 2011)

When do the round 71 scrambles come in?


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 6, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> When do the round 71 scrambles come in?


 
The dates arent really set in stone i think (havent been here long myself), more when Brian has the time to post them up. The closing date for round 70 was the 5th, so it being the 7th tomorrow I would say there is a fair chance that it should be up in the next 24 hours, but not a guarantee. I can't speak for Brian!

Also welcome to the race


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 7, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> The dates arent really set in stone i think (havent been here long myself), more when Brian has the time to post them up. The closing date for round 70 was the 5th, so it being the 7th tomorrow I would say there is a fair chance that it should be up in the next 24 hours, but not a guarantee. I can't speak for Brian!
> 
> Also welcome to the race


 
Oh thanks!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round Seventy Results*

*Round Seventy​*








Congratulations to jrb, this week's graduate!



michaelfivez said:


> Do my results from round 55-57 (57 is sub 30) count towards graduation?


 
Sure.



PandaCuber said:


> When do the round 71 scrambles come in?


 
Yes the Labor Day holiday threw me off a bit... normally I post the results and new scrambles sometime on Monday evening.

Graduates


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round Seventy-One Scrambles*

*Round Seventy-One
Potential Closing Time - Monday September 12th​*
*Scrambles*
1. B' L2 R' U2 B R D2 U L2 D2 L R' F L2 D2 R' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B F2 D
2. F' D' F2 L F2 L' B2 L R' B U' B U D2 F2 B' D2 B2 D B2 F' L' F2 U2 L'
3. U D' F R' B' U2 D R' B' U' D' B2 F2 L2 F B U' D' F2 D2 U' L F B2 D'
4. F R' B' D B' R D F B R F' B L R2 D' U L2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L U'
5. D U B2 U' R' L2 U' B2 F' D' B2 L' U F D' R2 D F' B2 L' B2 D' F U' R2
6. F2 U' D L' D2 F' U2 F' D' L F D2 F' R U R2 L2 B2 U2 L R2 D2 R2 F' U2
7. D' U2 R2 U' F U2 F B' D2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' U' R2 B F U2 L' U2 F2 U F2
8. L' R' U' R' F D' B2 R2 D B' R2 U2 D2 B R' D R' B' D2 U' B' U2 L2 B' D'
9. L2 D2 B F U2 L' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' D2 R2 L' B R L' F' D2 F2 R2 D F
10. D R U2 L2 F' R D2 R' F2 D2 U L' F2 B L2 R' D2 F D' R' F U' D' L2 R
11. F L R U' L2 F2 B' U2 B R2 L' F' B' L' R' U' F2 B' R2 L U' B' F2 R' L2
12. U' D B R D' U' L2 B D2 L2 B' F U D' R' B2 L2 U F L D L U2 B2 F'


----------



## stoic (Sep 7, 2011)

39.23, 37.35, 32.46, 45.51, 38.41, 34.74, 40.76, 49.64, DNF(53.34), 35.84, 39.33, 39.84

Average 40.06

DNF and 2 slowest times were all G-perms so I really need to work on that for next week


----------



## hcfong (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 71*
*Average: 1:13.02*

Individual times:
1:01.04 
1:02.64 
1:03.93 
1:15.52 
1:21.29 
1:07.94 
1:17.50 
1:28.34 
1:10.22 
1:23.63 
1:13.73 
1:13.82

Almost 10 seconds average drop since last week. At this rate I'll be sub-30 in 5 or 6 weeks time.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 7, 2011)

Round 71
Avg 30.74

12:	00:25.53	
11:	00:30.85	
10:	00:29.85	
9:	00:39.53	
8:	00:24.23	
7:	00:31.38	
6:	00:37.63	
5:	00:26.07	
4:	00:24.99	
3:	00:34.86	
2:	00:36.83	
1:	00:29.40	

My Ao5 on cubetimer - Avg. 5 00:30.00 ( Y U NO SUB 30, Ao5?!:fp). That said a big difference than the last weeks. I found that using the PLL trainer helped really loosen me up and get my lookahead in shape, and to focus. I recommend it


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 7, 2011)

Round 71 Speed

Average = 29.78

*Times*
1. 33.82
2. *23.16*
3. 24.56
4. 28.59
5. 27.75
6. *35.59*
7. 28.92
8. 31.34
9. 30.32
10. 31.53
11. 27.69
12. 33.23

Well, my first sub-30-average in this thread. Feels good. Need to work a bit more on my fingerwork and lookahead.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 8, 2011)

MeshuggahX said:


> sub-30-average


My jelliness is unparalleled.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 8, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> My jelliness is unparalleled.


 
Next week I bet you will get your sub-30. You're almost there.


----------



## stoic (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow Malus you are killing it this week...must get on that PLL trainer too (only have one to learn  )


----------



## reyrey (Sep 8, 2011)

Round 71 
CN CFOP


Average: 20.88
Standard Deviation: 1.92
Individual Times:
1.	21.44	B' L2 R' U2 B R D2 U L2 D2 L R' F L2 D2 R' L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B F2 D
2.	22.05	F' D' F2 L F2 L' B2 L R' B U' B U D2 F2 B' D2 B2 D B2 F' L' F2 U2 L'
3.	20.77	U D' F R' B' U2 D R' B' U' D' B2 F2 L2 F B U' D' F2 D2 U' L F B2 D'
4.	19.30	F R' B' D B' R D F B R F' B L R2 D' U L2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 L U'
5.	18.72	D U B2 U' R' L2 U' B2 F' D' B2 L' U F D' R2 D F' B2 L' B2 D' F U' R2
6.	23.94	F2 U' D L' D2 F' U2 F' D' L F D2 F' R U R2 L2 B2 U2 L R2 D2 R2 F' U2
7.	21.08	D' U2 R2 U' F U2 F B' D2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' U' R2 B F U2 L' U2 F2 U F2
8.	22.91	L' R' U' R' F D' B2 R2 D B' R2 U2 D2 B R' D R' B' D2 U' B' U2 L2 B' D'
9.	19.43	L2 D2 B F U2 L' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' D2 R2 L' B R L' F' D2 F2 R2 D F
10.	20.25	D R U2 L2 F' R D2 R' F2 D2 U L' F2 B L2 R' D2 F D' R' F U' D' L2 R
11.	17.25	F L R U' L2 F2 B' U2 B R2 L' F' B' L' R' U' F2 B' R2 L U' B' F2 R' L2
12.	23.41	U' D B R D' U' L2 B D2 L2 B' F U D' R' B2 L2 U F L D L U2 B2 F'


Can't believe I didn't do this earlier


----------



## NineTails (Sep 8, 2011)

*Round 71*
*Average:*35.61
32.33, 34.32, (24.54), 30.64, 36.47, 42.96, 32.81, 55.25, 26.83, 33.84, 30.69, (1:01.86)
In the two bad solves, I confused the G-perms. In the baddest time in the F2l.


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 8, 2011)

Cheers ellwd. I don't even know half of them, but the ones i do know I'm efficient with. I've been focusing more on the whole cross/f2l transition and making sure I don't do any unnecessary moves. If your tps is 2.5 on average, then you need to averaging <75 moves per solve to sub 30, so thats what I'm doing. PLL trainer is a great help though like a said


----------



## curtishousley (Sep 8, 2011)

Round 71: Speed
*Average: 00.42.41*

12: 00:39.84
11: 00:43.96
10: 00:48.87
9: 00:55.95
8: 00:40.37
7: 00:45.12
6: 00:35.28
5: 00:43.51
4: 00:38.79
3: 00:35.82
2: 00:41.46
1: 00:46.36 

This is my first time in the race, made me nervous during my solves lol, but seemed to do pretty good for myself. In the 9, 10, and 11 solves I froze up during the F2L. I think I need to work on the 'hard' F2L situations, it seems that i'm doing way to many turns just to solve one F2L.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 8, 2011)

reyrey said:


> Round 71
> CN CFOP
> 
> 
> ...


 
Maybe you should join the race to sub-20. Seems more fitting.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 9, 2011)

*Average: 59.48*
Standard Deviation: 7.52
Not too many people doing OH, so I thought I would join.

Event: OH
Round: 71

Best Time: 39.03
Worst Time: 1:24.16
Individual Times:
1.	1:09.30	L' R B F D B2 F' L' U2 R' U' L' B2 F2 L2 D' R' B2 F D' U' F2 U' F L	
2.	44.61	B2 R2 D U' F2 D L2 U' B L R2 B2 F' D2 U L B L2 B F2 L' D F' U B'
3.	1:09.31	B F2 D F2 D' U B2 R' D' L R2 B F L R2 U L D2 U' F L R' U' B' D2
4.	(1:24.16)	F' R' U2 L2 D U' B2 F D2 F L F D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 L2 U B2 L'
5.	48.11	D2 U L B' F2 R2 U' B2 L' R2 U2 R B F2 D2 L' D2 F2 U R B' F' U2 R2 B'
6.	56.78	B' D2 L2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B R' U L B' U' B R D2 U2 F L2 R' F L2 R'
7.	1:01.61	D' B F2 U2 B F2 L R' B2 L2 R F U2 B' R' D2 U2 B F D L2 R' B2 R' B'
8.	1:09.36	B' F2 L R' F2 D' U' L' B R B L2 U2 L D L' R' F' D' F' U2 L2 F' L R'
9.	54.97	R B F D U2 R2 U2 L' R U2 L' B2 L' D2 F' D F U2 R B F' L2 R D2 L
10.	(39.03)	R' D U' R F R2 D' L2 R' D' B U2 R' F' L2 D' U2 L' B' F D U2 B F' L
11.	59.15	R D' U2 R' U' L' R' U2 R U' R' U L R' D' F2 R' B D2 U' R' U L2 R D2
12.	1:01.58	D2 U2 B F2 D' F' U' F D' F' D' U R2 F U L B2 F U2 R2 D R F2 D F2


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 9, 2011)

round 71 average 32.41
29.73, DNF, DNF, 32.41, 45.11, 33.71, 28.57, 30.19, 35.40, 29.89, 34.50, 33.87


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Sep 10, 2011)

*Average: 51.93*

best time: 34.54
worst time: 1:10.25

56.78
1:08.20 
49.88 
34.54 
54.73 
59.03 
44.21
54.25 
45.32
1:10.25
38.75[OLL Skip] 
48.13

number of times: 12/12
best avg5: 47.93 (σ = 4.49)
avg12: 51.93 (σ = 8.05)


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 11, 2011)

Mean: 27.80
Standard deviation: 3.60
Best Time: 18.99
Worst Time: 31.22

Best average of 5: 25.97
7-11 - (18.99) 25.74 (28.87) 28.31 23.85

Best average of 12: 28.34
1-12 - 29.90 28.61 31.14 31.04 24.96 31.00 (18.99) 25.74 28.87 28.31 23.85 (31.22)

1. 29.90 
2. 28.61 
3. 31.14 
4. 31.04 
5. 24.96 
6. 31.00 
7. 18.99 (PLL Skip)
8. 25.74 
9. 28.87 
10. 28.31 
11. 23.85 
12. 31.22


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, I'm back to this race! This time I'll be trying to sub-30..... Roux. Meanwhile I'm averaging ~23 with CFOP xD Now I suck at second block and recognizing cases, and I'll be using 2-look CMLL, so I expect times over 2 minutes.. But let's see how it goes.


Jaycee - Round 71
Roux
*Average - 1:14.59*

1:35.33 - My first ever timed Roux solve 
1:15.09 
(1:46.81)
58.97 
1:15.37
1:12.20 
1:09.47
1:34.89
49.96
1:18.01
(47.35)
1:16.62

Well, one thing I know for sure is that this time around almost all of my second blocks were very F2L-like, but I guess that's to be expected on my 3rd day of Roux after being LBL/CFOP for 7 months. My recognition for L6E stuff was fantastic! I hope to be sub-30 in about 2 months.  I'll still be working on getting sub-20 with our boring sister CFOP though. 

~Jaycee


----------



## Jakube (Sep 11, 2011)

*Round 71: OH*

*Average: 34.30*

38.57, 32.47, 32.53, 33.58, 30.89, 38.41, 31.88, (39.62), 33.60, 38.11, 32.93, (30.66)


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm interested in joining this thread, I just did the 12 solves.

*Round 71: Speed
Average = 00:58.25*

Individual Times
12:	00:51.66	
11:	00:58.78	
10:	00:56.62	
9:	00:57.05	
8:	00:50.74	
7:	00:59.49	
6:	01:03.09	
5:	00:58.86	
4:	00:51.68	
3:	01:08.72	
2:	00:56.56	
1:	01:09.39	

Hmm learn't like 20/25 of the PLLs but didn't apply them as I'm too slow atm, used 2 look oll/pll, bit rusty lol used to average 50secs, first time in this thread, hope I can graduate


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 71

Average: 76.08

1) 79.98
2) 85.05
3) 68.93
4) 68.20
5) 70.71
6) 62.92
7) 89.62
8) 79.85
9) 75.32
10) 77.61
11) 78.85
12) 76.28

I had some horrible F2L's - it's like "look ahead? what? I don't know what those words mean" hehe It's interesting tho that my worst time was right after my best time lol. This week gonna definitely work on look ahead and cross.


----------



## cuberintraining (Sep 12, 2011)

*Average: 46.93*
Best Time: 43.92
Worst Time: 51.72
Individual Times:
1.	48.52	
2.	44.33	
3.	44.58	
4.	45.34	
5.	50.05	
6.	46.64	
7.	47.59	
8.	51.72	
9.	46.12	
10.	43.92	
11.	46.58	
12.	47.80


----------



## insane569 (Sep 12, 2011)

ROUND 71
Best average of 12: 34.72
1-12 - 31.01 (29.31) (DNF) 43.34 33.56 39.68 32.14 40.04 33.01 31.49 32.58 30.37


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 13, 2011)

Grrr Me want next round! D: I'm anxious for moar Roux.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 13, 2011)

*Round Seventy-One Results*

*Round Seventy-One​*








Congratulations to reyrey, this week's graduate!

guinepigs rock we will imagine a little star by yours... two DNFs means the average is DNF.


Graduates


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 13, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Two Scrambles*

*Round Seventy-Two
Potential Closing Time - Monday September 19th​*
*Scrambles*
1. L B2 R F2 B2 D2 F R L U D2 L' U L B F R B2 U2 D' B U2 R F D2
2. D2 B' R' B2 R2 L B' D L2 B U' L2 R2 U B2 R U2 B F R L' U' R D' F'
3. D' B' U2 R U2 R U R' D' R' U2 R F U' L F2 B' D B2 F2 D R U' L' F'
4. B2 U2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 F L D2 B U' F2 D' U2 R L2 U2 L' D L' U2 D R2 F2
5. D' L2 D U' B2 L' F2 L D' U2 L' B D' L' U2 F U' R2 L F' D U2 F' D' L2
6. U' D R' L2 D2 F' B2 D' F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D B L U B' F D' B L2 F' R B'
7. L U' L' B' F2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 L' F2 D' U L F L2 D U2 B' R D2 B
8. R D L2 R' D U2 B U2 R' F2 D B R' L D' B2 U R' U B L R' F2 R2 D2
9. B2 L' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D F' B U2 B' L' D F2 R2 D F B D2 U2 F2 U' B2
10. D2 R2 D L' D R B U2 D' B U' R' F D' L B' U2 L2 U2 L F B2 R F' R
11. F2 D' B' U' F2 R' U B L' F2 R U D2 F' B D' U2 L' R D' U' B D' B' F
12. B' R' B' R U2 R U' B L' B2 R U L B2 U' L2 R D B' R' F' U2 L R B'


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 13, 2011)

and not only congrates to the new graduate reyrey, but congrats to hcfong for his great jump from 166 to 73! you're obviously on the right track!


----------



## stoic (Sep 13, 2011)

38.50, 48.53, 43.33, 34.34, 36.38, 32.94, 40.44, 30.58, 48.71, 43.69, 37.40, 35.14
avg 39.07

Trying to work on my F2L which is pretty poor as it's not intuitive enough - basically 41 algs with way too many rotations and U-moves. Also tracking empty slots.


----------



## hcfong (Sep 13, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> and not only congrates to the new graduate reyrey, but congrats to hcfong for his great jump from 166 to 73! you're obviously on the right track!


 
to be honest, it's not as impressive as it looks. The 166 was done on my old standard storebought cube, which turned as if it was lined with sandpaper and glue. Honestly, each turn would require the force normally needed to get a nut off a bolt that's been stuck there and rusting for 30 years. When I got my new cube, my times dropped by about 50 seconds straight away.


----------



## hcfong (Sep 13, 2011)

*Round 71*
*Average: 1:07.68*

individual times:
1:10.46
1:04.62 +2 Did one U too many :-(
1:20.05
1:09.22
1:04.74
1:01.91
2:24.69 No, I didn't forget to stop the timer. Had a disastrous OLL mess up and had to start all over again.
1:03.97
55.60
1:01.41
1:13.36
1:05.06


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 13, 2011)

hcfong said:


> to be honest, it's not as impressive as it looks. The 166 was done on my old standard storebought cube, which turned as if it was lined with sandpaper and glue. Honestly, each turn would require the force normally needed to get a nut off a bolt that's been stuck there and rusting for 30 years. When I got my new cube, my times dropped by about 50 seconds straight away.



ah, what was your new cube? (still way better than me btw)


----------



## hcfong (Sep 13, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> ah, what was your new cube? (still way better than me btw)


 
GuHong. Got it for my birthday from a friend who lubed it for me and did some mods on it. That makes my jump even less impressive.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 13, 2011)

I wanna ask this here and not on the other thread..My name was on the 71 sub 30 list. Does that mean i graduated and i can move on to another sub x thread?


----------



## hcfong (Sep 13, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> I wanna ask this here and not on the other thread..My name was on the 71 sub 30 list. Does that mean i graduated and i can move on to another sub x thread?



I think you graduate when you have 3 sub-30 AO12s within a reasonable time span of each other.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 13, 2011)

hcfong said:


> I think you graduate when you have 3 sub-30 AO12s within a reasonable time span of each other.


 
um...whats AO12's?


----------



## hcfong (Sep 13, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> um...whats AO12's?


 
Average of 12 solves. Basically, if you have achieved sub-30 in 3 different weeks you graduate.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 13, 2011)

hcfong said:


> Average of 12 solves. Basically, if you have achieved sub-30 in 3 different weeks you graduate.



and I think they have to be within 3 weeks of each other or something - at least that was part of the "original" rules... that may have been laxed tho...


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 13, 2011)

hcfong said:


> Average of 12 solves. Basically, if you have achieved sub-30 in 3 different weeks you graduate.



and I think they have to be within 3 weeks of each other or something - at least that was part of the "original" rules... that may have been laxed tho...


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 13, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> I wanna ask this here and not on the other thread..My name was on the 71 sub 30 list. Does that mean i graduated and i can move on to another sub x thread?


 
If you haven't understood anything that others have said to this so far :

a) Reread the original post.
b) If you still don't get it, lrn2read.
c) Just ignore everything and know that you'll have graduated when
- Brian Kremer says so.
- Your times are red in the picture list.


----------



## curtishousley (Sep 13, 2011)

Round 72: Speed
Average: 00:41.50

12: 00:38.07
11: 00:36.76
10: 00:45.64
9: 00:44.26
8: 00:41.35
7: 00:57.23
6: 00:48.73
5: 00:41.18
4: 00:38.32
3: 00:38.26
2: 00:40.73
1: 00:38.42 

This week I have been working on the algs for the 'hard' F2L's which initially slowed my times but now I'm back down to where I was last week, and hopefully should improve by next week. My slowest time was again, just freezing up on F2L. Also I ordered a new Dayan cube, I don't even know what cube I am using now, it has no logo anywhere and didn't say on the package and I have had it for a few years. It keeps catching just barely on the corners, so hopefully a new cube will help a bit.
EDIT:I also timed my cross for the first time this week, anywhere from 7-10 seconds unless its a really easy one. I didn't have a clue it was that bad, not sure on how to get better at it...


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 14, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> If you haven't understood anything that others have said to this so far :
> 
> a) Reread the original post.
> b) If you still don't get it, lrn2read.
> ...


 
IdOnT No how 2 reAd. Lol im just playin, So yeah thank you a lot! My doubts are finally cleared.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 14, 2011)

curtishousley said:


> Round 72: Speed


 
Umm.. what?



PandaCuber said:


> So yeah thank you a lot! My doubts are finally cleared.


 
No prob.


----------



## curtishousley (Sep 14, 2011)

@Jaycee, what are you Umm.. what?ing about? I put the round(72) and the event(speed), as in I'm not doing OH, or Roux. If you look at the results table it lists the event that each person is trying to get sub-30 in, so I just put my event along with the round.


----------



## cuberintraining (Sep 14, 2011)

Average: 50.64
Standard Deviation: 4.98
Best Time: 43.45
Worst Time: 1:00.88
Individual Times:
1.	48.42	
2.	48.64	
3.	47.48	
4.	57.92	
5.	43.45	
6.	48.72	
7.	47.91	
8.	53.11	
9.	44.84	
10.	54.91	
11.	51.42	
12.	1:00.88	Messed up on the cross


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 14, 2011)

Round 72 Speed

Average = 27.52

*Times*
1. 25.04
2. 28.82
3. 28.33
4. 25.98
5. *24.83*
6. 28.86
7. *32.07* Inserted a F2L-pair unoriented and had to do again, then got annoyed.  
8. 30.49
9. 26.12
10. 28.88
11. 27.84
12. 24.87

Surprised over the good average. The last few days had been many bad solves, and my earlier solves today wasn't very good. But I'm satisfied with this average.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry curtishousley, I didn't see a Round 72 post by Brian so I thought you were trying to post an average for a round that hadn't started yet. >__>

I'm stupid because I didn't see the Round 72 post when it was right there.


----------



## curtishousley (Sep 15, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Sorry curtishousley, I didn't see a Round 72 post by Brian so I thought you were trying to post an average for a round that hadn't started yet. >__>
> 
> I'm stupid because I didn't see the Round 72 post when it was right there.



Ah, no problem at all lol. Sorry I don't have ninja skills to do rounds that have yet to be posted... hehe


----------



## Cvince (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi

Round 72: Speed

*AVG 55,82*

51,58
62,88
74,81 (mess the cross and 2 F2L)
58,73
50,95
43,97 (3 easy F2L)
52,15
59,43
58,38
47,37
56,59
60,15

First post here, I'm sub60 avg12 since yesterday only, I join now the sub 30 race, a little bit more motivation is always good.
This avg12 was good for me, it's my best avg 12 ever !


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 15, 2011)

Average : 39.78
12:	00:50.02	
11:	00:31.71	
10:	00:30.74	
9:	00:35.59	
8:	00:48.74	
7:	DNF
6:	00:35.52	
5:	00:35.48	
4:	00:39.26	
3:	00:34.95	
2:	00:26.63	
1:	00:43.50	

The definition of inconsistency. from a 26.63 to a 50.02. Almost twice as slow. Thats what I get for cubing at almost 4am. meh, I'll commit to the race better next week, Gonna get my first sub 30, or bust.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 15, 2011)

Best average of 12: 28.43
27.58 25.34 29.92 32.44 30.69 (22.20) 27.11 (32.62) 31.46 26.42 28.83 24.54


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 72: Speed

Average of 12: *49.83*

45.01, 48.46, (57.51), (41.02), 50.76, 46.44, 53.65, 48.13, 56.74, 45.58, 55.90, 47.61

Hmm, I gotten better , this is due to taking it slow lol, also tiles have made my grip really bad and its so slippery :s, the first 2 were with stickers the rest with tiles.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 72: OH

Average: 35.37

38.96, (39.65), 37.30, 36.77, (29.75), 33.51, 33.73, 32.01, 33.12, 35.44, 36.07, 36.79

Terrible


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 17, 2011)

Jaycee - Round 72
Roux
*Average : 32.52*

36.66 - DEVIL
34.80
(39.37)
28.86
35.73
(19.60) - Only slightly easy blocks and permutation of L4E skip.
36.09 - In this solve, I messed up my second block and still got a good time 
24.15 - L6E skip. Well, U' M2 finished the solve after 2L-CMLL.
33.75
32.54
33.51
29.15 - My non lucky Roux PB.

Amazing what a little practice can do, eh? I spend a decent amount of time planning out my first block on every solve. I still don't really feel like I'm averaging this; maybe I only do this well when I'm very warmed up. I've been using Roux for about 15 days (maybe less), so this is just insane. I think it'll be a good 3 or 4 weeks from now before I can REALLY feel like I'm averaging times like these.

~Jaycee


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Average Seventy-Two: 28.58

31.52, 21.79, 27.08, 29.49, 25.24+, 25.94, 38.08, 28.87, 31.80, 26.40, 25.05, 34.78

Yay!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 17, 2011)

Damn, missed round 71, thought I had done my OH last week. I will post both rounds tomorrow .No worries about back filling Brian but want to do both rounds for my own benefit.


----------



## angham (Sep 17, 2011)

NEW CUBER
Round 72 - Roux (Im sub-20 fridrich)
29.62
(24.13)-NL Roux PB  
33.03 
31.59 
39.11 
28.00 
31.06 
(45.40) -Somehow managed to forget the second look of 2LCMLL
35.85 
36.65 
37.61 
35.71

Average:33.82-New Ao12 Roux PB


----------



## yemaozi88 (Sep 18, 2011)

Round 72 - yemaozi88 
Event: Speed 

Average: 32.66
39.76 32.77 23.20 22.92 33.27 34.34 30.69 39.95 28.19 38.60 28.75 37.05

comment
After I stopped practicing for 2 weeks, my time got really bad. My sucky mood also influenced though.


----------



## CRO (Sep 18, 2011)

Round 72

OH

47.57, 44.26, 43.83, 46.30, 35.25, 49.94, 35.24, 48.19, 42.45, 50.81, 41.81, 37.73 = 43.73


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 19, 2011)

Round 72
Average: 72.35

1. 69.80
2. 70.84
3. 76.34
4. 78.78
5. 108.09 lol
6. 72.18
7. 80.54
8. 67.87
9. 75.96
10. 64.73
11. 59.40 finally a sub-60 lol
12. 66.44

A tad better than last week. I still have horrible lookahead during F2L, cross is a tiny bit better though. Anyway, gonna keep on working on those two things. I guess as long as I improve at least a second each week, I'll finally get sub-30 someday!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 19, 2011)

*Round 71

Event: One Handed

Average: 51.14
*
46.11, 52.13, 44.13, 50.09, 53.34, 52.87, 56.67, 53.48, 1:02.67, 59.1, 43.46, 43.29



*Round 72

Event: One Handed

Average: 50.13
*

43.06, 51.02, 54.59, 47.20, 1:00.93, 41.06, 50.20, 46.90, 50.78, 55.03, 51.40, 51.07


I seem to be getting worse though admittedly I have not been practicing OH at all. Interesting to see the improvement I can get improving just LL. Some PLLs (F,V) are taking over 10 seconds!!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 19, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Two Results*

*Round Seventy-Two​*








No graduates this week.



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 19, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Three Scrambles*

*Round Seventy-Three
Potential Closing Time - Monday September 26th​*
*Scrambles*
1. F2 B R F' U2 F' U L2 B F' U D R2 F2 L' F2 D R' D2 R' U' L U2 B R2
2. F' U' R2 F D2 R' U' L' R' U' R' F2 B' U L' B' D2 L' U F L' D U2 R D'
3. B D2 L2 R2 U' F R2 L' F' D2 F D R' D' L D L' R2 U D' R U2 D2 R D
4. D' B D2 F' U2 B2 F' R2 D' U2 L B2 F U2 D' B D F R2 F' D2 U2 L B D'
5. D' F L' D2 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 F' R' B2 L' R' F R2 F' R D F R D U R' B
6. F L2 R2 U B2 D' B F' U' L' F' L' B L' U' F B2 U2 L D' F' B' D' U2 B
7. D U L' B' R2 U2 L F' L2 F2 D2 L F2 R F' U F' B2 R2 D2 F R B2 L B
8. F L' D F' B U2 R D2 U2 L D R' U2 B2 U F U' F2 R' F R2 F R2 B D2
9. L' U L' D' R B F U D R' L' F2 D' U' B' R B F2 R F D L2 U2 D2 F'
10. D L' D' F2 D' R' D' U' F B L2 R F U D2 L' F' L D R2 D' F' U R2 F
11. B' L2 D2 B L U R2 B' L2 B2 L U D B U B2 R F' B2 D2 L' F D2 R' D
12. F2 B2 R' F2 L D2 B R' B' L' F R' B2 R' U D R' D' F' L F L2 R' F D2


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 20, 2011)

The results?


----------



## curtishousley (Sep 20, 2011)

Round:73 Speed
Average: 00:33.94

12: 00:40.85 Got caught on last alg
11: 00:35.12 
10: 00:35.34 
9: 00:28.15 PLL skip
8: 00:34.31 
7: 00:41.09 messed up my cross
6: 00:38.06 
5: 00:28.04
4: 00:33.10 
3: 00:30.87 
2: 00:33.29 
1: 00:30.31 

Not bad at all, been averaging about 37 seconds all day, this helped me really concentrate. I have seen quite a bit of improvement the last few days, pretty exciting. Still have not got my new cube in yet... hopefully soon


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 20, 2011)

Best average of 12: 27.19
1-12 - 30.22 27.50 24.94 (30.40) 26.66 25.03 (24.22) 26.59 29.14 27.60 29.21 25.05

Good bye CFOP...Hello Roux


----------



## hcfong (Sep 20, 2011)

*Round 73:*
*Average: 1:08.50*

Individual times:
1. 1:35.18*
2. 51.80
3. 1:01.30
4. 1:02.90
5. 57.10
6. 1:30.11*
7. 1:13.50
8: 1:05.90
9. 1:12.03
10. 1:13.01
11. 1:04.84
12. 1:04.31

* These would have been a lot better if I could somehow get rid of the habit of making a white cross on the yellow face and only realising after about 40 seconds after wondering why my beautiful F2L pairs don't fit.


----------



## CRO (Sep 20, 2011)

Round 73 - OH

55.58, 38.21, 48.45, 46.23, 46.69, 42.42, 43.19, 50.07, 43.65, 42.31, 45.98, 45.05 = 45.40


----------



## tozies24 (Sep 21, 2011)

Tozies 24 - Round 73 - OH (Sorry for changing methods so much. I was experimenting. Now I think I will keep going for once.)

1:26.53, 1:35.40, 1:34.12, 1:29.67, (1:56.75), 1:37.06, 1:23.80, 1:33.51, (1:04.21), 1:21.57, 1:25.89, 1:08.31 ==>>* 1:27.59 *(87.59)


----------



## Cvince (Sep 22, 2011)

Round 73 - Speed
*
AVG 44.22*

40.59,
58.81, 
1:00.53, 
53.61, 
46.66, 
55.34, 
47.59, 
49.85, 
54.70, 
43.16, 
40.73, 
47.11

As last week, I made my best avg 12 with this series.
I try to make at least one avg 12 every day (not much time ... work-wife-child) 
My times are decreasing , I get a PB almost everyday either a single or avg5 or avg12.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Sep 22, 2011)

Round 73.

I am back!

50.98
56.94, 
43.31, 
53.50, 
49.75, 
59.88, 
43.23, 
55.04, 
44.90, 
52.38, 
46.53, 
54.81, 
52.66

number of times: 12/12
best time: 43.23
worst time: 59.88
best avg5: 47.94 (σ = 3.21)
avg12: 50.98 (σ = 4.41)
session mean: 51.08


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 22, 2011)

Round 73- Speed

Average: 44.46

43.45, (34.80), 53.57, 37.45, 46.76, 48.03, 42.33, 37.07, 46.81, (55.97), 39.47, 49.64

hmm yeahh I'm slowly improving xD, learnt full PLL minus the N perm (dont know which one I forgot), will learn em this week, my f2l is not that good as I'm doing so many necessary moves :*(


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 22, 2011)

Round 73 - speed

Average - 34.78
12:	DNF x
11:	00:41.71	x
10:	00:34.10	x
9:	00:32.09	x
8:	00:31.31	x
7:	00:31.38	x
6:	00:31.17	x
5:	00:40.98	x
4:	00:34.06	x
3:	00:32.10	x
2:	00:34.23	x
1:	00:35.86	x

Haven't practiced alot lately, and these were my first solves today. Honestly could have been worse, but a hell of a lot better. My TPS is good but for my lookahead, but thats just from lack of practice. Stupid Freshers week killing my braincells also.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 22, 2011)

Round 73 Speed

Average = 26.04

*Times*
1. *22.92*
2. 25.88
3. 27.82
4. 26.69
5. 25.39
6. *30.26*
7. 29.57
8. 23.49
9. 23.65
10. 25.93
11. 24.74
12. 27.24

Yay, third week sub-30.


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 24, 2011)

Round 73 speed
*Average= 21,04*

22,28
20,15
16,22
19,53
22,03
27,59
20,72
21,02
20,02
22,08
23,09
19,50

yay prety good after almost 3 weeks of barely cubing 

I think I graduated btw (round 57,70 and 73)


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 24, 2011)

michaelfivez said:


> Round 73 speed
> *Average= 21,04*
> 
> 22,28
> ...


Sorry, but I think the gap between one of your rounds are to big. The post at the beginning says that times "expires" after 10 rounds. Between 57-70 it's 13.


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Sep 24, 2011)

round 73
average:31.94
41.58	
34.06	
28.03
30.20
39.64	
31.94	
22.93	
29.81	
43.43 
27.94	
28.91
27.25	
 dunno where the two 40s came from....


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 24, 2011)

MeshuggahX said:


> Sorry, but I think the gap between one of your rounds are to big. The post at the beginning says that times "expires" after 10 rounds. Between 57-70 it's 13.


 
Yeah but I asked when I did round 70 if it was okay and they said it was (not that it matters that much, I'm okay if you will not let it count)


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 24, 2011)

michaelfivez said:


> Yeah but I asked when I did round 70 if it was okay and they said it was (not that it matters that much, I'm okay if you will not let it count)


 
Ok, didn't know. Congratulations then.


----------



## Berry (Sep 24, 2011)

*Round 73:*

Average = 26.84

26.57
31.14
25.04
28.82
21.59
30.84
21.56
28.98
28.19
23.93
25.13
29.36


----------



## Selkie (Sep 25, 2011)

*Round 73

Event: One Handed

Average: 49.17*

43.79, 57.53, 47.95, 49.46, 40.86, 59.56, 49.70, 51.96, 41.46, 50.24, 43.31, 56.33

number of times: 12/12
best time: 40.86
worst time: 59.56

current avg5: 48.50 (σ = 3.74)
best avg5: 47.07 (σ = 2.40)

current avg12: 49.17 (σ = 5.05)
best avg12: 49.17 (σ = 5.05)

session avg: 49.17 (σ = 5.05)
session mean: 49.35


----------



## stoic (Sep 25, 2011)

34.54, 44.23, 40.35, DNF, 30.30, 51.97, 52.22, 39.23, 45.02, 34.87, 33.67, 34.56
Avg 41.07

Seemingly a bit of a step backwards this week but I'm not too worried as I know I can be better (plus I was interrupted four times by my kids playing in the bath and then needing me to get them supper...)

I'm full PLL now, and also think I managed an noticeable increase in my TPS this week as I get more familiar with the algs. Seeing some small improvement in my F2L too so...onwards and upwards!


----------



## (R) (Sep 25, 2011)

12: 00:31.54	
11:	00:30.92	
10:	00:34.05	
9:	00:34.58	
(8:	00:28.08) 
7:	00:33.12	
6:	00:32.31	
5:	00:31.35	
4:	00:28.88	
3:	00:35.12	
2:	00:30.92	
1:	00:29.00


AVG 10/12 31.67
Pretty Consistent
Notbad.jpg


----------



## Zoé (Sep 25, 2011)

I decided to start practicing a bit more of OH, because I just really suck at it ^^

So :* Round 73 OH = 1:03.54*
57.75, 51.11, 1:03.76, 59.22, 54.49, 1:40.37, 1:02.68, 1:34.50, 54.43, 58.71, 1:13.25, 56.64

The 1:40, 1:34 and 1:13 were bad R perms that I just can't execute OH... messed it up the first two times, practiced it a bit on another cube after that and third time it just took me forever to remember how to do it properly. Damn, I HATE not recalling my algs OH >_<


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 26, 2011)

Round 73: Average 67.34

Standard deviation: 6.87
Best Time: 51.32
Worst Time: 74.65

Best average of 12: 67.34
1-12 - 63.48 66.16 74.42 56.29 70.48 51.32 67.02 66.81 74.65 63.97 73.41 71.36

Again about 4 seconds faster than last week, so I guess I'm still (sloowwwlllly) improving yay  Biggest set-back is still lookahead in F2L, so I'll (again) be working on that and the cross this week.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 26, 2011)

Rund 73 (speed)

Average 43.76
(52.00, 46.12, 37.95, 38.76, 39.74, 39.68, 45.87, 1:09.64, 44.14, 47.22, 46.17, 36.35)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 26, 2011)

Average of 12 37.20 round 73
41.13, DNF, 39.00, 33.95, 31.09, 34.01, 33.94, 37.02, 46.63, 34.31, 40.96, 1.20.19 
messed up on last solve


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 27, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Three Results*

*Round Seventy-Three​*








Congratulations to this week's graduates: michaelfivez, MeshuggahX, and PandaCuber.

Graduates


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 27, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Four Scrambles*

*Round Seventy-Four
Potential Closing Time - Monday October 3rd​*
*Scrambles*
1. B F2 L2 R D U2 L F D2 F R D2 F' B2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B D F' D' U R'
2. D F' B2 U B L R2 B U' D F' R2 L F' D2 L D' B' L D' F' D2 F' L U
3. F' R' U' L D' F2 U2 R' L2 B' L2 R B D F2 D L' B L' D' L' U' L2 D2 U2
4. R' U' F R F' B U L' F2 U' L U D2 B D' B D2 U R' F' U D' R' U' R2
5. U' B D B U' B L R2 U L D B2 D' U2 L F' R' F U R2 U F2 R2 L D'
6. D2 L D L2 R2 D2 U' B U' L' D2 F' U2 D2 R' U2 F' R2 F' R D2 U' R U D2
7. F U' L' B R' L B2 D2 L' U2 F L' D U' R U B R2 D2 R2 F' D' B L B2
8. D F' D' U2 L R U B F' U2 R2 F2 R' B' L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' L R' B D2 L
9. D2 R2 D L D L' U2 R B' F' D' R F B2 R L' B U D B' F D L' U2 R'
10. R' U D2 L F' L' D2 B2 U' R' L' F L' R2 D F B R2 F' L D' R L F2 U
11. D2 F U' R2 D2 L' F2 R' B' R L2 U F R2 D L D2 B L' D' R' U' D2 R2 B'
12. B' R U D2 B D R D' R' F2 R' L' F' B2 L2 F R U2 B2 U R2 D B D L
13. B2 L B2 F' R2 F2 D' U R2 D2 B' R2 D2 B L2 R' D R2 B2 R2 L' F L D'


----------



## Cvince (Sep 27, 2011)

Round 74 - Speed

There are 13 times, I took the first 12

*AVG 50,8*

41.62, 43.76, 49.88, 48.94, 56.90, 38.35, 44.40, 56.21, 1:05.88, 49.64, 50.86, 1:04.51

Make my new PB single but messed up 4 cubes so the average is not very good this week.


----------



## hcfong (Sep 27, 2011)

*Round 74:*
*Average: 1:09.31*

Individual times:
58.08, 
1:42.46, 
1:08.11, 
58.58, 
56.25, 
1:16.69, 
46.77, (personal best)
1:39.21, 
1:10.50, 
1:07.09, 
1:05.79, 
1:22.36, 
59.72

This is weird. I'm getting slower every week on average, despite having a record 5 sub-1s and my personal best time in this competition.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 27, 2011)

Round 74, avg = *44.43* (speed)
51.85, 39.79, 36.53, 48.73, 34.10, 44.55, 51.19, 37.48, 46.18, 45.69, 42.35, 55.64


----------



## curtishousley (Sep 27, 2011)

Round 74: Speed
Average: 00:28.92

12:	00:25.58
11:	00:29.55
10:	00:25.97
9:	00:27.80
8:	00:26.61
7:	00:28.71
6:	00:28.78
5:	00:33.98
4:	00:32.05
3:	00:30.47
2:	00:33.74
1:	00:23.99

Got my new dayan yesterday, it has definitely helped my times. Though its like an untamed horse to me, I can't hardly control this thing. This cube is way smoother than my previous cube, I need to look up how to hold this thing and then maybe my times will be even better.


----------



## toastman (Sep 28, 2011)

It's been a while.

Round 74: Speed.

Average: 37.46

12:	00:34.20	x
11:	00:41.39	x
10:	00:36.27	x
9:	00:35.43	x
8:	00:44.79	x
7:	00:35.49	x
6:	00:36.48	x
5:	00:38.29	x
4:	00:42.32	x
3:	00:34.68	x
2:	00:36.97	x
1:	00:37.26	x

It's been a while. Need to work on blindfold cross + f2l transition. Also since I last did this I became white/yellow colour neutral. Took about 2 days and I was up to full speed.


----------



## angham (Sep 28, 2011)

After a lot of deliberation i've decided to switch to ZZ on this race so please can you discount my previous times for roux

Round 74 - ZZ
Average: 31.70
Times: 27.83, 29.52, (40.66), 33.19, 35.47, 32.61, (22.36), 29.54, 38.07, 30.41, 26.69, 33.68
Couple of slow times letting me down :/


----------



## CRO (Sep 29, 2011)

Round 74 - OH

48.38, 48.18, 46.05, 38.59, 40.22, 37.94, 34.03, 47.65, 32.16, 32.87, 42.50, 41.60 = 40.96


----------



## MalusDB (Sep 29, 2011)

*Round 74 - speed*
*Average - 32.03*

12:	00:29.59	
11:	00:27.97	
10:	00:37.43	
9:	00:31.60	
8:	00:34.21	
7:	00:32.93	
6:	00:29.43	
5:	00:45.19	
4:	00:28.60	
3:	00:27.44	
2:	00:35.83	
1:	00:32.75	

Meh. if that 45 hadn't been such a mess up (had red and orange edge pieces of cross on wrong side, didn't realise until almost full F2L was over) then it would have been nice, but still not sub 30 anyway, unless it was (for me) phenomenonally fast.
EDIT: forgot to mention that in solve 10 i sneezed violently in the middle of inserting the 3rd F2L pair.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 29, 2011)

Round 74: ZZ Speedsolves

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 28.93*
Standard Deviation: 5.22
Best Time: 22.52
Worst Time: 41.61
Individual Times:
1.	28.16+	B F2 L2 R D U2 L F D2 F R D2 F' B2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B D F' D' U R'
2.	28.74	D F' B2 U B L R2 B U' D F' R2 L F' D2 L D' B' L D' F' D2 F' L U
3.	24.06	F' R' U' L D' F2 U2 R' L2 B' L2 R B D F2 D L' B L' D' L' U' L2 D2 U2
4.	22.52	R' U' F R F' B U L' F2 U' L U D2 B D' B D2 U R' F' U D' R' U' R2
5.	26.06	U' B D B U' B L R2 U L D B2 D' U2 L F' R' F U R2 U F2 R2 L D'
6.	23.84	D2 L D L2 R2 D2 U' B U' L' D2 F' U2 D2 R' U2 F' R2 F' R D2 U' R U D2
7.	31.78	F U' L' B R' L B2 D2 L' U2 F L' D U' R U B R2 D2 R2 F' D' B L B2
8.	29.76	D F' D' U2 L R U B F' U2 R2 F2 R' B' L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' L R' B D2 L
9.	25.37	D2 R2 D L D L' U2 R B' F' D' R F B2 R L' B U D B' F D L' U2 R'
10.	35.61	R' U D2 L F' L' D2 B2 U' R' L' F L' R2 D F B R2 F' L D' R L F2 U
11.	41.61	D2 F U' R2 D2 L' F2 R' B' R L2 U F R2 D L D2 B L' D' R' U' D2 R2 B'
12.	29.70	B' R U D2 B D R D' R' F2 R' L' F' B2 L2 F R U2 B2 U R2 D B D L


----------



## Cubetastic (Sep 30, 2011)

12: 00:37.76 x 
11: 00:38.26 x 
10: 00:36.83 x 
9: 00:30.83 x 
8: 00:27.41 x 
7: 00:31.68 x 
6: 00:36.13 x 
5: 00:34.09 x 
4: 00:32.60 x 
3: 00:38.26 x 
2: 00:33.91 x 
1: 00:28.79 x 

Average: 00:33.88 Best: 00:27.41 
 almost a new pb, .42 seconds off of a new record


----------



## stoic (Sep 30, 2011)

37.13, 32.69, 38.53, DNF, 46.94, 35.42, 42.76, 45.46, 32.88, 41.30, 40.13, 43.87

avg 40.44

Probably my most consistent week yet (DNF notwithstanding), and I've had a couple more sub-30 solves in practice which is encouraging. Trying to get out of a few bad habits (doing cross on top, too many rotations in LL when I should do AUF) and working on that F2L.


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Round 74: Speed

Average: 37.23*

35.09, 40.76, 33.17, 41.76, 42.27, 36.76, (28.50), 30.74, 33.36, (45.55), 42.10, 36.30

(I did first 12)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 28.50
worst time: 45.55

current avg5: 37.25 (σ = 3.63)
best avg5: 33.62 (σ = 2.46)

current avg12: 37.23 (σ = 4.02)
best avg12: 37.23 (σ = 4.02)

session avg: 37.23 (σ = 4.02)
session mean: 37.20

No lookahead was used here, been trying to practice my lookahead, my lookahead solves are between 40 seconds-1min 10seconds. I now learnt full PLL but the G perms slow me down cause I needa rotate the cube, I could do it after but that's a hassle. Lol the 28 seconds was a tripple sune and U perm :L so kinda lucky there.


----------



## stoic (Sep 30, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> No lookahead was used here, been trying to practice my lookahead, my lookahead solves are between 40 seconds-1min 10seconds.


 
Yeah I'm kinda similar, I'm stuck between solving as fast as I can (because I know I'm making my times public) and solving a bit more slowly (but trying out new things which I know will be faster in the long run). Somewhere between a mixture of the two this week.

Hopefully we can power ahead in the next few weeks!


----------



## michaelfivez (Oct 1, 2011)

19.54, 22.51, 20.90, 22.33, 20.31, 27.95, 23.29, 20.95, 21.34, 21.36, 22.92, 21.12
Average= 21.70

Bwah, I want to do better :/


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 1, 2011)

Round 74 - OH

1:02.50, (1:41.28), 1:09.92, 1:33.34, (54.41), 1:34.41, 1:10.59, 59.08, 1:13.48, 1:12.38, 1:05.15, 1:20.71 ====>>> *1:14.16*

Two sub ones in there


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 2, 2011)

Round 74 - OH

Average = 57.58

*Times*
1. 56.98
2. 1:02.15
3. DNF
4. 58.73
5. *1:13.90* Messed up PLL and ended up doing OLL+PLL again.
6. 51.57
7. 48.57
8. 54.90
9. *48.14*
10. 53.22
11. 52.88
12. 1:02.87

My first average with OH. Need some more practice.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 2, 2011)

round 74:

36.27 ao12 sorry, i lost the times :/


----------



## Zoé (Oct 2, 2011)

*Round 74 -OH = 56.18*

54.52, 51.44, 1:00.19, 58.84, 1:01.46, 55.55, (47.41), 55.72, 52.05, 1:01.65, (1:03.03), 50.34

I am starting to not mess up my PLLs anymore, good


----------



## Selkie (Oct 2, 2011)

*Round 74

Event: One Handed

Average: 47.76*

56.47, 42.40, 47.88, 46.71, 47.03, 41.19, 52.27, 44.54, 50.78, 45.63, 49.55, 50.79

number of times: 12/12
best time: 41.19
worst time: 56.47

current avg5: 48.65 (σ = 2.20)
best avg5: 45.38 (σ = 2.11)

current avg12: 47.76 (σ = 2.95)
best avg12: 47.76 (σ = 2.95)

session avg: 47.76 (σ = 2.95)
session mean: 47.94


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Oct 2, 2011 2:47:10 PM - 2:59:39 PM

Mean: 25.80
Average: 25.52
Best Time: 20.23
Median: 26.09
Worst Time: 34.26
Standard deviation: 3.83

1. 22.92 
2. 26.55 
3. 30.63 
4. 25.95 
5. 27.68 
6. 21.52 
7. 23.96 
8. 22.24 
9. 26.23 
10. (34.26) 
11. 27.47 
12. (20.23)


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 32.94
Best Time: 29.14
Worst Time: DNF
Standard Deviation: 1.7 (5.2%)

1. 30.08 
2. 34.71 
3. 33.70 
4. 33.44 
5. 34.24 
6. 35.92 
7. (DNF) 
8. 30.93 
9. (29.14) 
10. 31.87 
11. 32.73 
12. 31.80 

Not a great average, only one sub 30
On the DNF I did the wrong U perm, it was 26.xx


----------



## emolover (Oct 3, 2011)

Its been a freakin long time since I was here!

3x3 OH

31.48

30.95, 34.95, 33.79, 26.22, 29.97, 41.76, 32.53, 38.87, 26.18, 22.85, 29.80, 29.74, 33.33


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 3, 2011)

Round 74 Average: 64.83

Standard deviation: 6.20
Best Time: 53.43
Worst Time: 77.79

64.99 62.47 77.79 66.83 63.69 71.79 64.25 68.91 63.94 55.60 65.80 53.43

yay a whole 1.5 seconds better than last week  but improvement is improvement. School started so havent been able to practice much at all, so I'm happy with any improvement. Still working on cross and especially lookahead in F2L. I love cubing!!!! <hug>


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 3, 2011)

Round 74

*Average: 44.21 seconds*

stats:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 33.32
worst time: 54.15

best avg5: 42.13 (σ = 1.42)
*avg12: 44.21 (σ = 3.98)*
session mean: 44.13

Times:

44.60, 45.23[Took 3 attempts to stop timer!!!], 40.08, 50.01, 42.17, 48.08, 40.37, 37.85, 43.85, 49.84, 54.15, 33.32


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 4, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Four Results*

*Round Seventy-Four​*








No graduates this week.

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 4, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Five Scrambles*

*Round Seventy-Five
Potential Closing Time - Monday October 10th​*
*Scrambles*
1. U' L R' D2 B' F2 R2 F2 R F' U F2 D2 B2 L' U B2 D' U2 R U F' B2 D R
2. D' F' R' B' F D2 B F2 U B' R' L' U2 B L U F2 D F2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 B2
3. U2 F R D' F' B2 U L2 F U' R2 F U' B D R' U' R' D F' D2 L' B' F2 D2
4. U' D2 L' D2 L U F' R F D B' L2 F2 L' F' B' D' U' B' L' U B R U2 B
5. F' D' U2 F' U F U2 D R B D F B L R U R' B2 L' R2 D2 B2 F' U B'
6. R2 D R2 D F L U B2 D2 B U F' U' D L2 R' D L2 R2 D U2 B' L' D B'
7. R L' B2 D' L F R B' R2 L2 B R' B' L' F2 D' B' U B2 U F' U' D F' D'
8. D B L F' L' F L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 B L F L2 D R' B R' U2 D2 B2 L2 F' B
9. L F2 R L2 F' B' U' B2 F' U2 L U2 F' L' F' U R U B' U' R D' U F2 R2
10. F2 U' B' L' B D2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 B L' R2 D2 F L F' U2 F2 B2 U' B2 U F2
11. L2 D R' U' R' L' F' B' R' D B' R F D L D2 L' B' F' L' F' D' B2 D2 U2
12. L D' B F' L2 D' U2 L' U L' D' L' R2 F B U' L D2 L D2 U2 B F2 R' B


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 4, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 30.76
Best Time: 26.73
Worst Time: 42.88
Standard Deviation: 2.8 (8.9%)

1. 30.69 
2. 29.94 
3. 33.92 
4. (26.73) 
5. 27.07 
6. 30.53 
7. 34.45 
8. 35.33 OLL fail
9. 27.50 
10. 28.53 
11. 29.64 
12. (42.88) OLL fail (again)

Decent average, but counting 34 and 35


----------



## clifford2704 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Round 75: Speed

Average: 34.91*

37.01, 34.07, 39.15, 36.69, 34.09, (41.83), 33.81, 32.87, 36.95, 35.95, (21.65), 28.55

Wow at the end I got good times, bit more consistent compared to last week, only 1 40+, at the end somehow I could go as fast as I wanted and could track the pieces (to some extent) which made my times drop. I think that 21.65 was a pb, non-lucky. An improvement is an improvement, so that's good , must work on lookahead and cross, the 41 second solve took like 11 seconds for cross.


----------



## hcfong (Oct 4, 2011)

*Round 75*
*Average: 1:00.84*

1	1:03.45	
2	1:07.31	
3	43.77	
4	59.57	
5	57.02	
6	55.11	
7	56.67	
8	1:07.99	
9	1:01.92	
10	59.86	
11	1:08.68 Missed the space bar 8 times before I stopped the clock!
12	59.52	

Gutted. I could've had my first sub-1 minute if I didn't kept missing the space button to stop the clock. Cost me about 3 or 4 seconds. Oh well, at least there is improvement now.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 75, speed: *42.99*

43.08, 46.45, 46.93, 45.75, 36.67, 40.48, 40.40, 42.93, 43.54, 44.79, 44.09, 38.38

Very consistent, not a single really bad time. Only two sub-40 though .


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 75 - OH

Average = 58.07

*Times*
1. 1:05.74
2. *1:13.91* 
3. 1:13.43
4. 49.26
5. 59.20
6. 57.90
7. 47.26
8. 1:11.34
9. 49.38
10. 57.14
11. 50.00
12. *46.58*

The first three solves were terrible. 2 and 3 (and 8) were messed up PLL's. I don't really have any troubles with the PLL's other when I'm doing these solves.

I did a few warm up solves and got a PB with 41.xx. So I was hoping for an improvement since last average. I'm not happy with this average.


----------



## curtishousley (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 75: Speed
Average: 00:29.29

12:	00:24.53
11:	00:27.22
10:	00:33.35
9:	00:37.65
8:	00:27.38
7:	00:30.27
6:	00:30.39
5:	00:32.83
4:	00:30.66
3:	00:26.72
2:	00:29.58
1:	00:23.95

Got just under 30 lol. I'm actually disappointed in my times, I have been doing better than that this week. I think I just got nervous because I felt I had to get under 30 this week since I did last week. I guess I need to get used to the pressure


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 5, 2011)

Round 75

*Average: 41.71*

Stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 31.77
worst time: 48.25
best avg5: 40.79 (σ = 4.14)
*avg12: 41.71 (σ = 3.27)*

Times:
40.29,
37.77, 
46.87, 
48.25, 
35.04, 
44.63, 
44.63+, 
42.69, 
31.77[PLL skip], 
42.23, 
41.31, 
41.67


----------



## angham (Oct 5, 2011)

Round 75 - ZZ
Average: 26.27
Times: 24.77, 26.73, (34.53), 24.30, 25.80, 27.36, 22.66, 25.31, 29.29, (19.81), 27.02, 29.42
Dont know whats happened this last week! Only 1 non sub-30 time!!!!!


----------



## Cvince (Oct 5, 2011)

Round 75 - Speed

*Avg : 52.80*

50.33, 38.08, 1:04.01 (wrong pll), 49.92, 51.84, 54.95, 50.18, 1:02.40 (messed F2L), 56.11, 51.77, 52.73, 47.76

Quite representative avg for me, two weeks ago avg was too good and not representative.
I made no real improvements because I don't cube a lot.

Bad points : 2 sup 60, F2L too much inconsistent
Good point : I made my new pb (38.08) during this avg and I started learning PLL this week (9/21)

I've to do more practive and be more consistent in F2L


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 5, 2011)

Round 75 - *OH*

(45.99), 1:06.46, 1:02.88, 1:05.19, 1:04.46, 1:04.44, 54.96, 56.25, 59.33, 1:07.02, (1:09.97), 1:00.09 ==>> 1:02.11

Almost sub 1  

Also: You marked me as doing Roux last week when I did OH. So just to let you know.


----------



## MalusDB (Oct 5, 2011)

Round 75 
Average 33.14


12:	00:35.88	x
11:	00:37.23	x
10:	00:34.54	x
9:	00:29.28	x
8:	00:36.07	x
7:	00:31.17	x
6:	00:33.74	x
5:	00:29.70	x
4:	00:33.57	x
3:	00:39.17	x
2:	00:30.27	x
1:	00:22.95	x

Meh. Such a good start and then I just lost all concentration. I have to say though I had alot of trouble finding good crosses with these scrambles.


----------



## curtishousley (Oct 5, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> Meh. Such a good start and then I just lost all concentration. *I have to say though I had alot of trouble finding good crosses with these scrambles*.


 
I agree, I felt it wasn't just the crosses but the whole solve, they seemed pretty tough this week. Just better practice though, so I'm alright with it


----------



## Skullush (Oct 6, 2011)

Round 75 - OH
*Average of 12: 36.53*
1. (30.81) 
2. 33.08 
3. 48.58 
4. (58.84) 
5. 33.09 
6. 37.72 
7. 37.18 
8. 34.06 
9. 33.13 
10. 37.19 
11. 34.70 
12. 36.58


----------



## Jakube (Oct 6, 2011)

*avg12: 29.82 (σ = 2.63) OH*

31.05, 29.43, 32.68, (23.68), 27.28, 26.28, 32.26, 32.27, 30.91, 24.78, 31.23, (37.55)


----------



## toker5 (Oct 6, 2011)

Round 75:

*Avg: 40.21*

1. 52.00
2. 32.99
3. 29.49
4. 56.37
5. 36.05
6. 35.78
7. 39.59
8. 36.92
9. 35.34
10. 1:02.73
11. 41.15
12. 35.93

Nervous start, and managed to mess up the f-perm twice.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Oct 7, 2011)

Round 75 speed average 35.77 Method cfop 
40.70, 33.02, 38.65, 33.47, 56.30, 29.78, 36.10, 29.01, 32.64, 38.93, 32.12, 42.28


----------



## clifford2704 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can I enter two categories for sub 30? one being two hands and the other being one handed, I'm interested in doing race to sub 30 with my left hand cause right now cause I suck haha, I'm already in the race for two hands.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 8, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> Can I enter two categories for sub 30? one being two hands and the other being one handed, I'm interested in doing race to sub 30 with my left hand cause right now cause I suck haha, I'm already in the race for two hands.


There is only 12 scrambles. So you are doing a cube you just did. But maybe it's ok if you do the scramble twice or something like that. But then you won't use the same as the others.


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 9, 2011)

Round 75: Average 66.2

Standard deviation: 5.73
Best Time: 52.80
Worst Time: 73.33

52.80 63.44 62.53 67.03 65.94 73.33 66.73 72.48 63.32 69.43 58.99 72.09

a few seconds worse than last week - cry! its funny too coz the best time and worst time are both better than last week. I guess I just had more towards the high end this time than last time. Stupid school's not letting me practice arg! oh well... better luck (err I mean skill ) next week I guess..... (my F2L still sux beyond belief)


----------



## stoic (Oct 9, 2011)

35.22
31.28
37.3
31.11
41.72
35.41
40.73
DNF
44.69
38.39
53.42
1:02.64

avg 42.08

Started very briskly but I got interrupted after 9 and you can see the result...totally lost it. Also going to have to stop posting DNFs (messed up PLL) as I could have probably recovered and still beaten that 1:02.64. Still trying to get used to cross on bottom, and incorporating some faster F2L moves which I know but haven't got used to enough to incorporate at speed.
Next week: sub-40 for sure!


----------



## Selkie (Oct 9, 2011)

*Round 74

Event: One Handed

Average: 45.66*

39.05, 46.78, 39.17, 47.56, 58.03, 47.63, 48.56, 43.44, 40.48, 45.77, 48.80, 48.39

Pb ao12.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 39.05
worst time: 58.03

current avg5: 45.87 (σ = 2.02)
best avg5: 44.51 (σ = 3.79)

current avg12: 45.66 (σ = 3.29)
best avg12: 45.66 (σ = 3.29)

session avg: 45.66 (σ = 3.29)
session mean: 46.14


----------



## grommuz (Oct 9, 2011)

Round 75 - Speed
12:	00:25.50	x
11:	00:28.52	x
10:	00:24.68	x
9:	00:32.08	x
8:	00:37.06	x
7:	00:29.61	x
6:	00:29.87	x
5:	00:32.36	x
4:	00:24.38	x
3:	00:32.89	x
2:	00:26.89	x
1:	00:26.03	x
Average: *00:29.15*
8th solve was just horrible.
I guess ill join this thread soon to improve OH


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 10, 2011)

Round 75: ZZ Speedsolves

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 24.85*
Standard Deviation: 3.42
Best Time: 15.74
Worst Time: 28.50
Individual Times:
1.	26.58	U' L R' D2 B' F2 R2 F2 R F' U F2 D2 B2 L' U B2 D' U2 R U F' B2 D R
2.	25.62	D' F' R' B' F D2 B F2 U B' R' L' U2 B L U F2 D F2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 B2
3.	27.22	U2 F R D' F' B2 U L2 F U' R2 F U' B D R' U' R' D F' D2 L' B' F2 D2
4.	28.50	U' D2 L' D2 L U F' R F D B' L2 F2 L' F' B' D' U' B' L' U B R U2 B
5.	21.59	F' D' U2 F' U F U2 D R B D F B L R U R' B2 L' R2 D2 B2 F' U B'
6.	26.49	R2 D R2 D F L U B2 D2 B U F' U' D L2 R' D L2 R2 D U2 B' L' D B'
7.	23.99	R L' B2 D' L F R B' R2 L2 B R' B' L' F2 D' B' U B2 U F' U' D F' D'
8.	26.92	D B L F' L' F L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 B L F L2 D R' B R' U2 D2 B2 L2 F' B
9.	28.03	L F2 R L2 F' B' U' B2 F' U2 L U2 F' L' F' U R U B' U' R D' U F2 R2
10.	25.22	F2 U' B' L' B D2 L2 D2 U L2 D2 B L' R2 D2 F L F' U2 F2 B2 U' B2 U F2
11.	22.28	L2 D R' U' R' L' F' B' R' D B' R F D L D2 L' B' F' L' F' D' B2 D2 U2
12.	15.74	L D' B F' L2 D' U2 L' U L' D' L' R2 F B U' L D2 L D2 U2 B F2 R' B

Would you believe that solve 10 was a PLL skip, but solve 12 was full-step? lol; that's a ZZ-PB for me.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 11, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Five Results*

*Round Seventy-Five​*









No graduates again this week.



tozies24 said:


> You marked me as doing Roux last week when I did OH. So just to let you know.



Fixed.



clifford2704 said:


> Can I enter two categories for sub 30? one being two hands and the other being one handed, I'm interested in doing race to sub 30 with my left hand cause right now cause I suck haha, I'm already in the race for two hands.


 
Use as many methods as you like. The first one will count.

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 11, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Six Scrambles*

*Round Seventy-Six
Potential Closing Time - Monday October 17th​*
*Scrambles*
1. B2 F L' D2 F R2 U' R' L D2 B L B' R' F2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L B' F D U2 R
2. D' B F2 L' D2 B2 L F2 R D' L F2 R2 D' B' D' F R2 F D B' L B L' F'
3. B U R' L D B' L U D' B D2 F2 L' B2 R2 D' U' L2 R U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B
4. U' L2 F2 D L U2 B2 D L' R' B L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U R U2 D2 B' D2 L2
5. U D2 F' D2 L' R' D' L' U D L2 U2 R2 L2 F' U' L' D2 L' U' D2 F2 D' U' R'
6. D2 U' R' L2 F R2 L' B2 D U' L' D2 F' L' B U' D B' L2 R' D2 B2 L2 U' F'
7. U D F2 R U L' U2 R2 D2 R' L' B' U L2 F2 U L2 F' B U2 R2 L2 F' D2 F'
8. R D' L' R U' F2 R2 F B U2 R2 F' L2 R' F2 D' R2 U2 R D2 R2 F' B2 D2 U2
9. U' D F D' L F' B' U2 F' R2 F' U2 B L D U' B' U' B' F2 R' U R' L F'
10. F L U F2 L' R D L R B F' U B2 U2 F2 R2 L F U D' R' U R2 U2 B
11. U R' L2 B' L' R' F B' U L2 R' B2 F2 U R U' D2 B' D2 F' U' B' R' L2 F'
12. D' U' F' L' B2 F D F2 L2 F2 B2 L B R' D' B' L2 R D2 B' D' F' U' L B'


----------



## insane569 (Oct 11, 2011)

*ROUND76 OH*
Best average of 12: *34.86*
1-12 - 39.62 38.55 36.37 29.21 33.88 35.35 28.50 (DNF) (27.12) 31.80 34.75 40.58


----------



## curtishousley (Oct 11, 2011)

Round 76: Speed

Average: 00:26.66

12:	00:26.55
11:	00:23.80
10:	00:23.93
9:	00:23.98
8:	00:29.85
7:	00:27.12
6:	00:28.76
5:	00:26.55
4:	00:26.01
3:	00:31.64
2:	00:24.57
1:	00:29.32

Pretty good average for me, though I still messed up a bunch on these solves, I'm glad I can still tell that their is a lot of improvement for me to make. This race has helped me a ton!


----------



## clifford2704 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Round 76: Speed

Average: 32.09*

31.93, 37.75, 32.89, 31.11, 35.31, 27.82, 33.81, 32.63, 26.12, 31.56, (38.84), (19.30)

Wow the 19.30 is my PB now! it was an easy cross and I saw one f2l pair during inspection (very very rare for me) sune then U perm , yay didn't get an over 40 second solve , I'm almost there , just needa work on cross and f2l now because they still suck. Cross averages around 5-7 seconds and f2l around 15-20 seconds. Any suggestions on how to work on cross and f2l? I tried blindfold cross and metronome f2l they didn't really work well.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 11, 2011)

Round 76

*Average: 37.20*

Times:
35.19, 
44.29, 
35.41, 
32.36[PLL skip], 
38.82, 
30.71, 
40.38, 
39.86, 
36.62, 
40.83, 
33.40, 
39.10

Best average of 5: 35.53


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 11, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 30.84
Best Time: 25.07
Worst Time: 39.14
Standard Deviation: 2.8 (9.2%)

1. 29.25 
2. 29.93 
3. 32.81 
4. 30.55 
5. (39.14) OLL fail
6. (25.07) 
7. 32.74 
8. 31.93 
9. 35.68 
10. 27.23 
11. 32.77 
12. 25.52 Minor pop

Not bad, but counting 35 again like last week


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 11, 2011)

ROUND 76 - OH

1. 56.94
2. 1:07.47
3. 1:16.08
4. 59.13
5. 1:02.89
6. 1:04.30
7. 45.34
8. 1:41.79
9. 1:07.19
10. 1:07.75
11. 1:02.50
12. 1:05.23

Best time: 45.34
Worst time: 1:41.79

Current Avg12: 1:04.95 

First time on this race, hopefully improvement next week!


----------



## Jakube (Oct 11, 2011)

Round 76 OH:

29.56, 29.93, 28.53, 27.71, (40.36), 29.34, 27.27, (24.68), 33.02, 26.35, 30.96, 36.40 = 29.91


----------



## MalusDB (Oct 11, 2011)

Round 76 
Average:33.92


12:	00:33.04	x
11:	00:36.25	x
10:	00:31.06	x
9:	00:28.92	x
8:	00:38.63	x
7:	00:30.40	x
6:	00:34.34	x
5:	00:39.78	x
4:	00:35.13	x
3:	00:29.83	x
2:	00:32.79	x
1:	00:37.73	x

Not in a good mood today.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 11, 2011)

Round 76 - OH

Average = 49.17

*Times*
1. 46.62
2. *56.12*
3. 53.51
4. 50.44
5. 50.52
6. 47.59
7. *37.98*
8. 46.89
9. 46.01
10. 50.85
11. 51.83
12. 47.46

I got two PLL-skips in these solves, that's nice. My worst time was below my last average so this was a good average. I don't mess up as much anymore, though I messed up a OLL among these (the slowest).


----------



## grommuz (Oct 11, 2011)

round 76 -speed
12:	00:26.48	x
11:	00:28.89	x
10:	00:40.31	x
9:	00:22.71	x
8:	00:26.17	x
7:	00:22.24	x
6:	00:24.02	x
5:	00:30.90	x
4:	00:37.97	x
3:	00:32.96	x
2:	00:33.16	x
1:	00:29.71	x
Average:
*00:29.63
*im tired and after that 40 sec solve i was afraid that i shouldnt have done these solves that late but still got under 30 sec


----------



## Cvince (Oct 12, 2011)

Round 76 - Speed

Avg : 43,18

49.69, 53.39, 35.63, 44.27, 35.61, 39.07, 42.75, 42.31, 45.26, 46.62, 43.53, 42.72

Great avg for me (my best ever), 2 times in 35.xx that are me 2nd and 3rd PB since I exploded my PB yesterday with my first sub 30 solve. 2 goog days of cubing but still a lot of work to do to be sub 30 avg.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 12, 2011)

*Round 76 Speed (?) 48.40*
45.80, 51.24, 46.52, 51.27, 54.87, 42.65, 1:19.08, 57.17, 38.54, 53.50, 42.45, 34.63
Even for me real horrible.


----------



## hcfong (Oct 13, 2011)

*Round 76*
*Average: 53.81*

1. 58.75 
2. (47.48) 
3. 52.18 
4. 48.56
5. 57.24 
6. 51.23 
7. (73.20) 
8. 57.48 
9. 56.38 
10. 48.57 
11. 47.53 
12. 60.22

Yay, my first sub-60 average.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 14, 2011)

ROUX
Best average of 12: *31.11*
1-12 - 32.28 26.44 (25.29) 34.24 32.81 33.50 (34.86) 29.68 30.49 32.77 28.72 30.21

1. 32.28 
2. 26.44 
3. 25.29 
4. 34.24 
5. 32.81 
6. 33.50 
7. 34.86 
8. 29.68 
9. 30.49 
10. 32.77 
11. 28.72
12. 30.21 


OOO so close :/


----------



## stoic (Oct 14, 2011)

34.45, 41.57, 27.86, 36.68, 35.18, 44.23, 41.29, 34.30, DNF, 30.56, 43.18, 34.42
avg 37.59

at last, some decent progress in this race...the 27.86 would have been a PB if I hadn't just done a 26.61 in warmup  but it's great to be able to post a sub-30 time at last.

Been messing about with colour neutral solves for a couple of days after reading all the threads this week but these were all with my usual white cross. Going to persevere with CN for a bit and see how I get on


----------



## JAYperm (Oct 14, 2011)

How does this work if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## ooveehoo (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 76 - Roux
number of times: 12/12
best avg12: 34.94 (σ = 4.13)
best time: 24.64
worst time: 47.38

47.38, 33.95, 34.15, 40.58, 29.35, 37.87, 24.64, 36.41, 28.61, 31.51, 41.52, 35.44

I still mess up a lot of solves


----------



## Skullush (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 76 - OH
*Average of 12: 32.38*
1. 29.82 
2. (26.70) 
3. 33.49 
4. 39.47 
5. 29.94 
6. 33.55 
7. 26.91 
8. 33.45 
9. 34.46 
10. 31.58 
11. 31.12 
12. (40.58) 

Pretty good


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Oct 15, 2011)

*Round 76*
average: 32.29

01	29.30	[x]
02	36.19	[x]
03	38.72	[x]
04	31.21	[x]
05	33.14	[x]
06	27.66	[x]
07	31.50	[x]
08	32.64	[x]
09	31.02	[x]
10	33.23	[x]
11	32.45	[x]
12	32.28	[x]
CCT keeps crashing so i had to use an online timer again...times are from bottom to top?


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 15, 2011)

Round 76
*Average = 34.71*

1. 34.28
2. 39.86
3. 29.29
4. (40.52)
5. 32.83
6. 30.26
7. 38.69
8. 31.98
9. 39.18
10. (26.58)
11. 31.00
12. 39.77


----------



## Selkie (Oct 15, 2011)

*Round 76

Event: One Handed

Average: 49.34*

52.76, 37.82, 59.35, 49.62, 53.84, 45.52, 40.56, 59.20, 47.69, 53.26, 39.51, 51.38

Disappointing average.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 37.82
worst time: 59.35

current avg5: 50.78 (σ = 2.31)
best avg5: 47.17 (σ = 5.20)

current avg12: 49.34 (σ = 5.83)
best avg12: 49.34 (σ = 5.83)

session avg: 49.34 (σ = 5.83)
session mean: 49.21


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 16, 2011)

Round 76: ZZ Speedsolves

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 23.74*
Standard Deviation: 3.76
Best Time: 17.92
Worst Time: 29.58
Individual Times:
1.	21.59	B2 F L' D2 F R2 U' R' L D2 B L B' R' F2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L B' F D U2 R
2.	21.95	D' B F2 L' D2 B2 L F2 R D' L F2 R2 D' B' D' F R2 F D B' L B L' F'
3.	17.92	B U R' L D B' L U D' B D2 F2 L' B2 R2 D' U' L2 R U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B
4.	28.21	U' L2 F2 D L U2 B2 D L' R' B L2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U R U2 D2 B' D2 L2
5.	21.46	U D2 F' D2 L' R' D' L' U D L2 U2 R2 L2 F' U' L' D2 L' U' D2 F2 D' U' R'
6.	23.04	D2 U' R' L2 F R2 L' B2 D U' L' D2 F' L' B U' D B' L2 R' D2 B2 L2 U' F'
7.	27.72	U D F2 R U L' U2 R2 D2 R' L' B' U L2 F2 U L2 F' B U2 R2 L2 F' D2 F'
8.	19.59	R D' L' R U' F2 R2 F B U2 R2 F' L2 R' F2 D' R2 U2 R D2 R2 F' B2 D2 U2
9.	21.72	U' D F D' L F' B' U2 F' R2 F' U2 B L D U' B' U' B' F2 R' U R' L F'
10.	29.24	F L U F2 L' R D L R B F' U B2 U2 F2 R2 L F U D' R' U R2 U2 B
11.	22.88	U R' L2 B' L' R' F B' U L2 R' B2 F2 U R U' D2 B' D2 F' U' B' R' L2 F'
12.	29.58	D' U' F' L' B2 F D F2 L2 F2 B2 L B R' D' B' L2 R D2 B' D' F' U' L B'


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 16, 2011)

OH - Round 76

58.70, (47.64), 56.02, 59.52, 49.31, 50.42, (2:14.19), 1:08.52, 1:11.84, 49.27, 1:10.11, 49.22 ==>> 58.29

Started off really well and then started screwing up a lot.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 18, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Six Results*

*Round Seventy-Six​*








Congratulations to mDiPalma and curtishousley, this week's graduates!




clifford2704 said:


> Any suggestions on how to work on cross and f2l?



Cross exercises here.

F2L exercises here... click the "DO" buttons.



JAYperm said:


> How does this work if u don't mind me asking?



Read this.

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 18, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Seven Scrambles*

*Round Seventy-Seven
Potential Closing Time - Monday October 24th​*
*Scrambles*
1. D R D R2 F L2 D' F2 U' B' D2 U' F D' L2 R' F L' D2 F2 R U2 F' B R'
2. F2 L2 D F' U' L2 D U' L R2 F2 D' U B' D2 R F R F' R U2 L U' B' U
3. U2 B' D2 L U2 F' R F D F L2 F' B2 L B F2 R2 U D' B R2 U' D F' B'
4. R B2 F2 R2 D' R L2 D2 L2 D' F B2 R' F' D B2 L' F' B' L2 D' L' F' B' L2
5. B2 U' B' L B U' B' F L' B' D' F U F B D' B2 U2 B L D L F' U' D2
6. F' R D' B2 L R' B2 U' D B2 D2 B U' R' B D2 F B D2 L F' R' U' B2 U
7. R2 U2 B2 L F' B D2 B2 R' F D U B2 R L D F L2 R F2 L' R F2 U2 R'
8. D2 L U2 R2 B' R' B' U' L2 B' R2 F2 D R U' F U2 B R' F B' U2 D2 F U2
9. R' D' F' B R D' U2 L' U' F D' R2 F' U' D L D' F R D' B2 L2 F B2 L2
10. L2 D2 F' U2 D' B R L' U2 R2 U2 F' L R2 U' F U' F' D2 R2 B U' F2 B' D'
11. L F' D2 L' D F R' D' U' L' U' F' U2 L' F' B D R D' R' F2 B' R2 D U
12. D2 F' D L' U F R' F' U L D' U2 F' U L2 F D2 L' D' R U L B' L D


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 18, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 27.04
Best Time: 16.70
Worst Time: 31.83
Standard Deviation: 2.6 (9.6%)

1. (31.83) 
2. 27.76 
3. 22.67 
4. 24.41 
5. 29.41 
6. 31.54 
7. 30.06 
8. 26.79 
9. (16.70) 
10. 24.92 
11. 25.64 
12. 27.17 

Wow, just wow. Broke PB NL single twice in this average and PB average of 5 (25.78) and average of 12 (27.04)


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 18, 2011)

Just missed round 76 by a few hours! I was in D.C. but did round 76 when I got home... But it's ok (good practice anyway!) - I'll post times anyway just for fun and make sure that I catch round 77!

Round 76 - Average: 61.78 

Standard deviation: 8.73
Best Time: 44.95 woohoo - amazing time for me! (i still suk )
Worst Time: 73.17

Times: 63.81 69.77 69.13 49.96 73.17 57.58 72.44 44.95 65.93 54.22 57.23 57.70

had some good fun F2L practice on the plane! this time is about 4 seconds better than last week, so that's good (tho I'm sure it's coz I just had a big F2L warmup ) as always, slowely feeling more confident in my cross and F2L.... I'll make it someday!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 18, 2011)

hcfong said:


> *Round 76*
> *Average: 53.81*
> 
> Yay, my first sub-60 average.



nice! i had my first sub-60 average last week (not in this comp - just an average of 12 I did) - good job!


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 18, 2011)

this seems interesting but do i have to do round 76 before i do round 77?


----------



## clifford2704 (Oct 18, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> this seems interesting but do i have to do round 76 before i do round 77?


 
nope, you don't have to have done round 76, you can join anytime; and hey remember me?


----------



## clifford2704 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Round 77: Speed

Average: 30.77*

(19.28), 31.77, 30.56, 31.14, 28.78, (35.71), 32.35, 31.10, 32.84, 27.92, 29.05, 32.20

haha beat my PB by 0.02!! last week I got 19.30 on last solve, the 19.28 was a PLL skip and was unexpected, so close to sub 30! will hopefully get it next week. Earlier today I got the hang of looking ahead and now im a beginner at it, times are now mostly sub 40 , my cross improved in a way and times are more consistent. Did an AOE5 vid and got sub30, hmm oh wells , there's always next week.


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 18, 2011)

Round 77
*Average = 37.33*

1. 39.15
2. 33.95
3. 33.33
4. (28.42)
5. 48.45
6. 40.64
7. 35.07
8. (48.97)
9. 33.92
10. 37.64
11. 36.96
12. 34.21


----------



## Cvince (Oct 18, 2011)

Round 77 - Speed

Session Average: *44.41*
Best Time: 36.22 - Worst Time: 56.01 - Standard Deviation: 7.2 (16.1%)

1. 39.44 U2 F B2 D2 F B2 D2 F D2 R F' U' F2 L D2 B2 L' B' U' R B U B2 F' U'
2. 36.80 U L' R2 U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 B' U2 F2 U' L' F U' R' U' D' F B' L' R' B L
3. 37.90 R D' B F' L2 B D' L' B' D' B2 F L B' F U' R' D L' D' U F' B2 L U'
4. 49.85 R' U2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U B' L' F' U L' R2 B' U2 R L' F D L B'
5. 38.19 L2 U' R U2 B2 F' D F' R' D2 B' U' L' D' B2 U2 F U' F R' D B2 U' B F'
6. 55.08 R2 D2 B' R D F2 D2 B' U' R' U' F' R D' U' R L' F' D' F2 R U2 B2 D B'
7. 51.00 F' R F R' D F2 U L2 D2 U' B2 D U' B' F' U' R2 U' R B R2 B U' B' R'
8. 42.73 D L U D2 F' D2 R2 B U2 R' F D L' F L' U F' R' L D B' D2 L' B2 F'
9. 50.30 D2 B' U2 D2 L' B' R U' L' B2 R' F L2 F L2 U D R2 D' F2 R2 U2 D2 B' D2
10. (36.22) R2 B U2 R' F2 U R2 U R2 F R F2 U B D F' L' D' L2 D' L' D F' L' R
11. (56.01) F' R D2 U2 L' B' R2 F2 L2 R F U L2 R' U F R' F2 U2 D' R2 B' L D R2
12. 39.39 F U2 F2 B R D2 F' L' D2 F' U2 F R2 F' D' R F2 D2 R2 F' B' R2 L' D' L 

Avg done during my lunch time, 5 firsts were good then someone came to discuss. When I started again, it was quite bad except the 2 sub 40 at the end.
I made very good times last week, beating all my PB, I hope I'll go on like that.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 18, 2011)

Race to sub 30 CN

Average: 39.76
Best Time: 25.50
Worst Time: 1:37.96
Standard deviation: 18.62

1. 1:37.96 D R D R2 F L2 D' F2 U' B' D2 U' F D' L2 R' F L' D2 F2 R U2 F' B R'
2. 32.78 F2 L2 D F' U' L2 D U' L R2 F2 D' U B' D2 R F R F' R U2 L U' B' U
3. 57.20 U2 B' D2 L U2 F' R F D F L2 F' B2 L B F2 R2 U D' B R2 U' D F' B'
4. 34.48 R B2 F2 R2 D' R L2 D2 L2 D' F B2 R' F' D B2 L' F' B' L2 D' L' F' B' L2
5. 32.96 B2 U' B' L B U' B' F L' B' D' F U F B D' B2 U2 B L D L F' U' D2
6. 47.85 F' R D' B2 L R' B2 U' D B2 D2 B U' R' B D2 F B D2 L F' R' U' B2 U
7. 37.90 R2 U2 B2 L F' B D2 B2 R' F D U B2 R L D F L2 R F2 L' R F2 U2 R'
8. 35.86 D2 L U2 R2 B' R' B' U' L2 B' R2 F2 D R U' F U2 B R' F B' U2 D2 F U2
9. 25.50 R' D' F' B R D' U2 L' U' F D' R2 F' U' D L D' F R D' B2 L2 F B2 L2 [White cross]
10. 38.00 L2 D2 F' U2 D' B R L' U2 R2 U2 F' L R2 U' F U' F' D2 R2 B U' F2 B' D'
11. 50.67 L F' D2 L' D F R' D' U' L' U' F' U2 L' F' B D R D' R' F2 B' R2 D U
12. 29.89 D2 F' D L' U F R' F' U L D' U2 F' U L2 F D2 L' D' R U L B' L D

This CN stuff is hard. I'm having problems when white is involved when it is not the cross color. 
There are too many colors to choose from when you decide the cross.
When I started out in round 46 (white cross only) I had an avg of sup-40, and then it took me ~20 rounds to get sub-30, so there is still hope for this CN stuff.

EDIT: If CN means that you are equally fast with all colors, then I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## Zoé (Oct 18, 2011)

*Round 76 OH = 51.83*
1:00.58 59.83 57.19 51.52 54.19 50.68 45.56 50.88 51.86 37.91 48.25 48.33

I like how my new Zanchi just made me lose 10 seconds like without any practice at all 
The 37 is a PLL skip !


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 19, 2011)

Round 77 --- OH 

1:00.62, 52.87, 48.95, 1:04.49, 41.23, (1:17.27), 1:00.90, (38.75), 55.10, 57.24, 1:08.66, 49.17 ==>>* 55.92*

First sub 40 single in there.


----------



## hcfong (Oct 19, 2011)

*Round 77*
*Average: 58.04*



1. 59.38 
2. 63.27 
3. 37.03 (my first sub-40 single)
4. 83.00 (cube explosion)
5. 54.95 
6. 64.48 
7. 59.40 
8. 58.28 
9. 47.76 
10. 55.67 
11. 55.99 
12. 61.21


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 19, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> nope, you don't have to have done round 76, you can join anytime; and hey remember me?


 
yep and i see youve improved WAY more then me and i might do round 77 now.


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 19, 2011)

*Round 77:Speed*

*Average:30.94*\

1.31.99
2.25.13
3.27.73
4.35.56
5.28.88
6.36.53
7.37.25
8.*41.18*
9.29.14
10.*24.58*
11.29.61
12.27.64


----------



## stoic (Oct 19, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> This CN stuff is hard. I'm having problems when white is involved when it is not the cross color.
> There are too many colors to choose from when you decide the cross.


 
Yeah I started trying to go CN this week. I'm still well sup-30 but thought it would be worth trying to change before I get any faster. It's fun but hard. I love seeing a U-perm with white or yellow on the right, it seems so strange. I don't have much trouble deciding which colour to go but I do find it hard to get the cross right (lol) and I also have trouble remembering what colour I'm supposed to be going for. Sometimes I find myself solving F2L with the cross colour from the previous solve which is annoying. OLL and PLL aren't too much different but F2L is definitely confusing. Haven't timed may solves but I did get a 32.xx which showed a bit of promise I guess.
Anyway, good luck with it!


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 19, 2011)

ellwd said:


> Sometimes I find myself solving F2L with the cross colour from the previous solve which is annoying.



Look at the center piece of the U face. The cross color is the opposite (Not that this knowledge helped me much this week)



ellwd said:


> Anyway, good luck with it!



Thanks. And you too, if you decide to go CN.


----------



## angham (Oct 19, 2011)

Round 77-ZZ
Avg: 22.88
19.91, 24.37, 20.07, 22.80, 25.07, 16.18, 25.93, 25.88, 25.13, 23.47, (12.91) WTF, (27.50) was still in shock so couldn't concentrate


----------



## Jakube (Oct 20, 2011)

*Round 76: OH*

29.97, 30.35, 30.92, 22.15, 26.83, 30.99, (21.70), 32.57, 31.85, 32.44, 29.39, (56.26) = *29.75 *


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 77

*Average: 35.48*

Best average of 5: 31.12 (a PB average of 5)
Best time: 29.82
Worst time: 44.79 (I twisted a corner accidentally during f2l...and then I had a moment of "whaaaat???" in my second look of OLL)

Times:
35.69, *30.39, 39.25, (29.82), 32.22, 30.76,* 32.37, 43.45, 40.91, 32.88, (44.79), 36.86


----------



## grommuz (Oct 20, 2011)

12:	(00:22.82)	x
11:	00:27.89	x
10:	*DNF* (00:39.19)	x
9:	00:29.89	x
8:	00:26.94	x
7:	00:30.38	x
6:	00:27.81	x
5:	00:25.84	x
4:	00:28.06	x
3:	00:23.78	x
2:	00:27.06	x
1:	00:31.62	x
10 of 12: *00:27.93*
graduated


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 20, 2011)

31.90, 32.52, 33.30, 31.22, 24.21, 35.95, 44.14, 33.82, 33.02, 38.20, 38.74, 36.67


session avg: 34.53


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 76 - OH

Average = 43.37

*Times*
1. *55.32*
2. 43.23
3. 45.56
4. 37.23
5. 35.83
6. 37.24
7. 48.94
8. 42.52
9. 48.64
10. 44.93
11. 49.61
12. *32.28*

First solve was bad, but at the second it got better. A couple times below 40 and almost a single below 30 (full step), if only I would have hesitated during for a second during last layer.


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 24, 2011)

Round 77 Average: 60.83

Standard deviation: 6.16

Times: 52.02 59.97 63.72 60.47 63.43 52.27 60.77 59.87 60.91 77.32 65.26 61.64

Still working on that damn lookahead  One whole second better than last week yay! But the seconds add up, so eventually I'll make it.........


----------



## stoic (Oct 24, 2011)

34.66, 44.05, 59.11[F2L fail], 43.71, 33.02, 37.31[did PLL twice], 36.41, 45.37, 31.12, 34.38, 39.35, 40.71

avg 38.90

did it in a bit of a hurry but ok


----------



## Selkie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Round 77

Event: One Handed

Average: 47.22*

48.63, 45.13, 42.88, 43.56, 45.10, 53.09, 44.35, 42.48, 53.01, 51.82, 48.02, 49.75

number of times: 12/12
best time: 42.48
worst time: 53.09

current avg5: 49.86 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 44.33 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 47.22 (σ = 3.36)
best avg12: 47.22 (σ = 3.36)

session avg: 47.22 (σ = 3.36)
session mean: 47.32


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Oct 24, 2011)

Round 77

Event: Speed

Average: 23.18

21.34, 23.89, 24.92, 24.66, 21.54, 23.68, 24.02, 24.29, 19.56, 22.95, 22.06, 23.32

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.56
worst time: 24.92

current avg5: 22.78 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 22.78 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 23.18 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 23.18 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 23.18 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 23.02


----------



## AndersB (Oct 24, 2011)

*OH*, round 75:AVG: 1.03.35

51.38, 1.21.49 (messed up Z-perm), 1.04.67, (45.77), 53.45, 48.26, 47.30, 1.36.20 +2 (Gahhh messed up pll again), 1.02.06, 1.04.32, (DNF, Messed up Oll), 1.04.35

Pure bad, should have been around sub -50...


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 24, 2011)

25.69, 27.91, 28.22, 33.62, 28.34, 26.39, 26.97, 27.92, 31.06, 27.95, 23.16, 31.65

session avg: 28.21


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 24, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Seven Results*

*Round Seventy-Seven​*








Congratulations to grommuz and Jakube this week's graduates!

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 24, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Eight Scrambles*

*Round Seventy-Eight
Potential Closing Time - Monday October 31st​*
*Scrambles*
1. L2 F' B' R2 D F L' D' B D U R' B2 U2 D B2 U2 L' B U R' L2 B D' U2
2. D R2 L2 B' R D' F' U' D2 R D2 L F' R2 D2 F2 L' F L' R2 D B2 R' F' L2
3. U2 R2 L B D B F2 U2 L U L' R U' F2 R U' B F2 L' R2 B' L R' D2 U2
4. F B R D2 F D' U2 L U B R U L2 F2 D L D U' F' D L2 B' R2 U2 L
5. F' B' D F2 B' R' L' F2 U2 L' D2 B' L B2 U2 F' R' F R F2 U2 B U R F2
6. R' L B2 D R F D2 R' L2 U R2 B F2 R' U2 F2 B' D2 F2 U' D' F2 D R2 B2
7. D' L' B' F' U' F' B U2 F' B' R F D' F2 U B L D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 U
8. U' B2 U2 L B' L2 R2 B2 R' F' B2 L2 F R2 B' L F L2 R2 B' D2 L' F R B2
9. R D2 B L' B' F2 U2 R2 U R2 B' U2 F L D R' L' F2 B2 D U L R' B L'
10. R' D' R' B2 D L R B D B2 F' R L' U' R' U F B L' U' F2 D' F2 L2 D2
11. D U2 B R2 D' R' D F' U R L' F' L2 F U R U' D F' D2 F R' U2 L2 B'
12. U L F L2 U2 R2 B' L F' L2 D' B' U2 L B' L' U F' L2 D2 R U2 L' R2 D
13. F2 D R' B R2 B' R' F B2 U2 D' R2 B' U2 B' F L' F' D' B D2 B' U2 L2 F - disregard


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 25, 2011)

Round 78 --OH

(1:04.63), 55.63, 1:04.27, 1:01.31, (44.62), 1:02.03, 58.08, 51.01, 55.15, 52.01, 49.19, 51.22 ==>> 55.99

Pretty decent. You have 13 scrambles posted btw.


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 25, 2011)

*Round 78 - Speed*
*Average:28.93 *

27.23
25.59
34.41
29.20
*35.04*
*23.53*
29.81
30.72
26.73
28.11
25.08
32.41


W00T got a sub 30 and i now know i can switch between solving blue to solving green if i get a bad cross on blue.


----------



## stoic (Oct 25, 2011)

35.12, 30.14, 42.89, 54.59, 37.68, 42.60, 27.65, 31.08, 37.33, 36.70, 49.41, 35.43

avg 37.84


----------



## clifford2704 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Round 78: Speed
Average: 27.11*

_best time: 23.16
worst time: 29.68_

28.32, 24.63, 29.36, 26.35, 28.14, *29.68*, *23.16*, 28.84, 28.32, 28.72, 23.48, 24.91

Hmm lucky times I guess, normally get sup 30 once in a while (like 1/7), I got my bad habits again, used to be able to insert f2l easily but habits come back , like instead of U' I do U3 lol.. Will practice more, hopefully I can beat this time


----------



## Zoé (Oct 25, 2011)

*Round 78 - OH = 51.58*
47.91, 48.77, (44.13), 55.25, 51.53, 59.72, 46.44, 57.88, 46.25, 46.86, (1:00.63), 55.21


----------



## angham (Oct 25, 2011)

Round 77
Average: 24.05
21.76, 17.40, 27.12, 25.67, 22.10, 29.60, 22.00, 20.41, 23.06, 32.77, 22.01, 26.81


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Oct 26, 2011)

Round 78

Event: Speed

Average: 24.30

21.26, 28.37, 26.12, 25.47, 26.18, 22.04, 19.76, 21.34, 26.86, 23.02, 26.00, 24.75

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.76
worst time: 28.37

current avg5: 24.59 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 22.13 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 24.30 (σ = 2.06)
best avg12: 24.30 (σ = 2.06)

session avg: 24.30 (σ = 2.06)
session mean: 24.26


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 26, 2011)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 33.95
Best Time: 22.18
Worst Time: 45.03
Standard deviation: 7.25

01. 45.03* L2 F' B' R2 D F L' D' B D U R' B2 U2 D B2 U2 L' B U R' L2 B D' U2
02. 25.58[Y] D R2 L2 B' R D' F' U' D2 R D2 L F' R2 D2 F2 L' F L' R2 D B2 R' F' L2
03. 36.31[O] U2 R2 L B D B F2 U2 L U L' R U' F2 R U' B F2 L' R2 B' L R' D2 U2
04. 30.40[Y] F B R D2 F D' U2 L U B R U L2 F2 D L D U' F' D L2 B' R2 U2 L
05. 33.05[R] F' B' D F2 B' R' L' F2 U2 L' D2 B' L B2 U2 F' R' F R F2 U2 B U R F2
06. 27.97[Y] R' L B2 D R F D2 R' L2 U R2 B F2 R' U2 F2 B' D2 F2 U' D' F2 D R2 B2
07. 22.18[W] D' L' B' F' U' F' B U2 F' B' R F D' F2 U B L D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 U
08. 43.80[O] U' B2 U2 L B' L2 R2 B2 R' F' B2 L2 F R2 B' L F L2 R2 B' D2 L' F R B2
09. 33.06[G] R D2 B L' B' F2 U2 R2 U R2 B' U2 F L D R' L' F2 B2 D U L R' B L'
10. 28.97[W] R' D' R' B2 D L R B D B2 F' R L' U' R' U F B L' U' F2 D' F2 L2 D2
11. 35.46 D U2 B R2 D' R' D F' U R L' F' L2 F U R U' D F' D2 F R' U2 L2 B'
12. 44.91 U L F L2 U2 R2 B' L F' L2 D' B' U2 L B' L' U F' L2 D2 R U2 L' R2 D

Better than last week:tu*


----------



## Cvince (Oct 27, 2011)

Round 78 - speed

*Average: 42.48*
Best Time: 28.78 Worst Time: 57.26 Standard Deviation: 6.2 (14.6%)

44.10, 44.61, 40.30, 39.24, 39.25, 57.26, 41.19, 43.28, 43.31, 28.78, 47.35, 42.18

Not very good but not so bad ! An ugly 57.xx and a great 28.xx (only my 4th sub 30)
No improvement this week.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 27, 2011)

Round 78 - OH

Average = 48.01

*Times*
1. 39.65
2. 52.24
3. 46.16
4. DNF
5. *59.43*
6. 47.81
7. *29.84* (PLL skip)
8. 50.20
9. 44.69
10. 44.26
11. 47.83
12. 47.86

A bad average. I'm really disappointed with this. But I got my first sub-30 single, it was a PLL-skip.


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Round 78
*Average = 33.61*

1. 33.22
2. 34.05
3. 38.51
4. (47.55)
5. 27.42
6. 36.03
7. 31.12
8. 31.40
9. 39.25
10. (26.85)
11. 36.39
12. 28.70

Nice, I'm starting to get a bit more consistent at getting solves under 30 seconds. I suppose that's step one in getting my average below 30. Now if only I can stop the ~40 second solves from showing up.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 28, 2011)

*Best Average of 12: 29.97*
Best Time: 24.16
Worst Time: 32.83
Standard Deviation: 1.3 (4.3%)

1. 31.02 
2. 28.75 
3. 28.37 
4. (24.16) 
5. 30.40 
6. 30.75 
7. 30.93 
8. 32.18 
9. 27.85 
10. 29.36 
11. 30.05 
12. (32.83) 

Not great but at least it was sub 30


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 28, 2011)

Round 78

*Average: 34.92*
Best average of 5: 33.09

Times: 31.06, 35.84, (28.38), 35.56, 32.65, 35.67, 34.49, 34.06, 39.12, 38.05, (39.64), 32.73

Not a great average for me. Usually averaging around 33...but it's better than last week!


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 28, 2011)

Round 78 - Triangular Francisco
35.78

37.74, (25.24), (49.58), 37.42, 39.13, 32.35, 39.30, 37.47, 32.68, 32.42, 30.16, 39.09

I just picked up Triangular Francisco this morning, so I'm still looking at an algorithm sheet for CSO. For this step, I'm moving the corner to the bottom layer so that I only have to know the C, I, and Im cases; since the C cases are basically the same as 2-look OLL, I already know those, so the faster solves are probably the ones that had a C case for CSO. I'll participate in this race until I learn those cases/am sub-30.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 29, 2011)

*Round 78

Event: One Handed

Average: 47.29*

53.34, 52.03, 52.22, 50.13, 45.62, 44.70, 41.48, 45.70, 50.13, 46.90, 44.01, 40.27

number of times: 12/12
best time: 40.27
worst time: 53.34

current avg5: 45.54 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5: 45.34 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 47.29 (σ = 3.46)
best avg12: 47.29 (σ = 3.46)

session avg: 47.29 (σ = 3.46)
session mean: 47.21


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Oct 30, 2011)

*ROUND 78*
average: 00:29.93

12:	00:25.81	x
11:	00:32.86	x
10:	00:30.71	x
9:	00:28.54	x
8:	00:28.78	x
7:	00:27.73	x
6:	00:26.25	x
5:	00:24.68	x
4:	00:32.05	x
3:	00:34.05	x
2:	00:35.77	x
1:	00:32.46	x
preety good times, i gotta stop only doing this race evry 2 weeks lol...


----------



## grommuz (Oct 30, 2011)

Round 78 - OH
12:	01:05.66	x
11:	01:07.40	x
10:	01:06.49	x
9:	01:16.76	x
8:	00:44.98	x
7:	01:01.97	x
6:	01:26.54	x
5:	01:05.31	x
4:	01:04.26	x
3:	01:05.78	x
2:	01:13.78	x
1:	01:10.69	x
Average:
01:07.47
had my non-lucky PB in here


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 30, 2011)

I just cleaned out my cube and I absolutely hate it now. It's the only 3x3 I have which explains the bad average.

29.70, 31.60, 31.35, 29.10, 39.58, 28.41, 36.62, 39.03, 27.47, 30.05, 37.66, 32.86=32.64


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 31, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Oct 30, 2011 9:39:41 PM - 10:04:48 PM

Round 78 Average: 60.08

Standard deviation: 8.47
Best Time: 46.01
Worst Time: 74.28

Times: 58.50 71.92 46.01 55.87 55.34 59.51 58.13 67.48 74.28 52.44 69.75 51.85

so yes I still suck lol  Still no time to practise coz of stupid school! So the fact that this is a second faster than last week is awesome


----------



## hcfong (Oct 31, 2011)

*Round 78*
*Average: 53.06*

1. 58.07 
2. 54.50 
3. 47.01 
4. 60.95 
5. 46.45 
6. 54.46 
7. 57.25 
8. 61.50 
9. 47.99 
10. 47.18 
11. 55.22 
12. 47.95


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 31, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Eight Results*

*Round Seventy-Eight​*








Congratulations to angham, this week's graduate!

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 31, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Nine Scrambles*

*Round Seventy-Nine
Potential Closing Time - Monday November 7th​*
*Scrambles*
1. U L F2 R' U B2 R2 B U2 F2 D' R2 B' D' L' U L D F' D' B2 D' B L' D'
2. L2 D' B2 D2 L F' B2 D U' R2 D L D' F L R' F2 D2 L' U F' L' F2 L' B'
3. L2 F2 B D' F L' U2 D L2 D U2 F2 U' F2 B' U2 B D R2 B2 L' D U2 F2 L2
4. F L2 D F2 U2 R' F' B' D F D R2 U B2 F U' B' D L' R U L2 U D F
5. L' R' U2 F B2 U' L' U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B L' B2 D2 F2 D2 F D R' D' F2 L2 U'
6. B2 L D2 U' B2 L2 R F2 B L U2 L' F2 L' D2 F' U' L' B2 R F2 D2 F' R' L
7. B D2 F2 L F' D' U' R L2 U2 R D' L2 U' L2 B' L' F B' R2 D' B R' U2 B2
8. F2 B2 R2 U' D' B' U D' L' B' R F2 B2 R D2 L U R' U' L F B' R2 B' U2
9. R2 L2 B' F' L' F' L2 F2 B2 U' B2 L B L2 R' F2 R' U2 R D' F' U2 F R2 D2
10. D' U R F' L' D2 R2 U2 R' L' U2 L' D2 L D2 R' D' R' D F D' L R2 U2 B
11. U' L2 R2 U R2 U F2 B' U' L' U B' F' U' L2 D' R2 L2 U R2 U B' D' B2 U
12. L' R2 D' R' L2 D B R F' L2 F R B2 U F2 D F' L' D F2 B2 R2 L' F2 U2


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 1, 2011)

*Best Average of 12: 28.51*
Best Time: 24.81
Worst Time: 35.86
Standard Deviation: 2.6 (9.0%)

1. (35.86) 
2. 25.93 
3. 26.15 
4. 27.96 
5. 28.87 
6. 33.91 
7. (24.81) 
8. 31.13 
9. 29.96 
10. 24.96 
11. 29.05 
12. 27.21 

Graduated  I remembered to warm up this time


----------



## clifford2704 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Round 79: Speed

Average: 25.02 (pb!)
*
*17.38* (pb!), 22.45, 23.48, 22.48, 21.34, 27.68, 28.92, *31.34*, 25.48, 24.94, 23.89, 29.52

wow 3 A (clockwise) perms in a row at the beginning... so lucky lol

Didn't expect to do this well, my avg 5 mins before this was about 27 seconds. Hmm by next week I hope I can get sub 26 atleast cause this was pretty lucky. Also for some reason without lookahead I solve it faster then with..


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 1, 2011)

* Round 79: Speed
Average:27.33*

27.05, 27.57, 27.65, 24.63, 26.63, 27.58, *21.97*, *30.35*, 29.56, 29.04, 28.84, 24.77

didnt expect i would get this since i was practicing OH for some reason o.o and i needed to be sure im an actual sub 30 not just lucky guy. i might do OH next round


----------



## Cvince (Nov 2, 2011)

Round 79 - Speed

AVG 41,89

40.31, 40.9, (58.69), 37.41, 41.71, 53.78, 37.61, (34.32), 45.53, 39.79, 41.16, 40.72

Quite representative of my current times. I'm around 40' with more and more times approching the 30. I improve slowly BUT I improve.

See ya next week


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 2, 2011)

Round 79 --- OH 

46.22, 57.60, 59.08, 59.67, 50.92, 1:08.08, 50.62, 46.99, 49.27, (45.72), (1:32.10), 53.56 ==>> 54.20


----------



## Zoé (Nov 2, 2011)

*Round 79 - OH = 50.91*

55.17, 57.04, 57.96, 50.63, 44.04, 52.44, 52.55, 51.37, 48.98, 51.68, 43.98, 45.17


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 2, 2011)

Round 79
*Average = 34.21*

1. 30.42
2. 35.96
3. 34.82
4. 29.84
5. 40.14
6. 36.73
7. 36.17
8. 31.59
9. 34.10
10. (42.89)
11. (27.54)
12. 32.29


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 3, 2011)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 31.86
Best Time: 26.00
Worst Time: 42.59
Standard deviation: 4.49


01. 34.90 [R] U L F2 R' U B2 R2 B U2 F2 D' R2 B' D' L' U L D F' D' B2 D' B L' D'
02. 42.59 [O] L2 D' B2 D2 L F' B2 D U' R2 D L D' F L R' F2 D2 L' U F' L' F2 L' B'
03. 32.81 * L2 F2 B D' F L' U2 D L2 D U2 F2 U' F2 B' U2 B D R2 B2 L' D U2 F2 L2
04. 30.61  F L2 D F2 U2 R' F' B' D F D R2 U B2 F U' B' D L' R U L2 U D F
05. 28.00 L' R' U2 F B2 U' L' U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B L' B2 D2 F2 D2 F D R' D' F2 L2 U'
06. 28.00 [Y] B2 L D2 U' B2 L2 R F2 B L U2 L' F2 L' D2 F' U' L' B2 R F2 D2 F' R' L
07. 30.90 [G] B D2 F2 L F' D' U' R L2 U2 R D' L2 U' L2 B' L' F B' R2 D' B R' U2 B2
08. 28.61 [W] F2 B2 R2 U' D' B' U D' L' B' R F2 B2 R D2 L U R' U' L F B' R2 B' U2
09. 36.81  R2 L2 B' F' L' F' L2 F2 B2 U' B2 L B L2 R' F2 R' U2 R D' F' U2 F R2 D2
10. 35.97 [G]D' U R F' L' D2 R2 U2 R' L' U2 L' D2 L D2 R' D' R' D F D' L R2 U2 B
11. 32.02 [Y] U' L2 R2 U R2 U F2 B' U' L' U B' F' U' L2 D' R2 L2 U R2 U B' D' B2 U
12. 26.00 [R] L' R2 D' R' L2 D B R F' L2 F R B2 U F2 D F' L' D F2 B2 R2 L' F2 U2

ROBBBY
Getting closer! Dropping ~2 sec. every week. Oh yeah, and the stackmattimer did say 28.00 twice in a row.*


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 4, 2011)

Round 79 - TF
32.27

29.87, 31.68, (36.15), 32.04, 35.87, (27.95+), 29.36, 31.29, 32.65, 34.77, 33.12, 32.08

Not bad, I'm still looking at an alg sheet for the I and Im cases that I don't know. I now know 3 I cases and 1 Im case. This is fun!


----------



## stoic (Nov 4, 2011)

36.30, DNF[PLL fail], 32.85, 30.72, 30.99, 34.60, 32.82, 33.28, 32.53, 37.03, 31.71, 50.16[PLL fail]

avg 35.23

Well it's been a while but I'm finally starting to show some decent improvement in this thread! I've given up trying to go colour neutral as I felt I wasn't getting anywhere - too confusing and it was leading to massive pauses during F2L. Now I'm just concentrating on the basics: better cross, improving F2L, getting better algs, reducing rotations, optimising fingertricks. Making small gains in all departments I think. Both PLL fails were on G-perms (really should know them by now - just messing up the execution for some reason.)


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 5, 2011)

Round 79

Event: Speed

Average: 23.18

22.69, 16.82, 19.64, 18.54, 22.71, 28.29, 25.91, 26.79, 25.42, 23.34, 23.13, 24.86

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.82
worst time: 28.29

current avg5: 24.54 (σ = 0.88)
best avg5: 20.29 (σ = 1.75)

current avg12: 23.30 (σ = 2.50)
best avg12: 23.30 (σ = 2.50)

session avg: 23.30 (σ = 2.50)
session mean: 23.18


----------



## yemaozi88 (Nov 5, 2011)

Round 79 - yemaozi88 
Event: Speed 

Average: 30.56
30.65 22.93 41.49 27.30 36.42 29.10 28.78 30.70 23.87 30.27 28.64 39.84

comment
Almost! 41.49 & 36.42: I solved the first cross wrongly. 39.84: I failed F-perm. Next week, I will not make any mistake and get sub-30!


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 5, 2011)

29.72, 28.66, 29.01, 32.49, 36.58, 26.60, 27.36, 27.58, 30.02, 23.57, 30.09, 27.25+

session avg: 28.88


----------



## hcfong (Nov 6, 2011)

*Round 79*
*Average: 59,47*


52.81 (41.49) 50.83 67.34 67.76 62.22 (92.96) 62.59 63.90 66.06 55.36 45.86

Hm.. very inconsistent. I really need to get a good lamp.


----------



## MusicalPulse (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 79
Average: 33.58

33.03 *23.36* 34.60 38.11 27.85 35.36 33.36 35.24 36.47 35.18 31.08 *39.38*

New to Speedsolving! First race thread post. 
Don't know G Perms yet


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 79 Average: 61.71

Standard deviation: 8.45
Best Time: 47.22
Worst Time: 76.65

Times: 57.37 65.02 76.65 52.58 71.05 64.78 57.74 57.03 47.22 67.88 53.48 70.12

and I still suck  I hate not having time to practice!! but the 47.22 was nonlucky so really good for me, so thats a positive note. Better luck next week I guess......


----------



## Uberzj (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 79 Average: 41.39

42.63 34.23 44.16 34.05 36.43 44.10 43.62 42.63 39.54 38.05 47.63 47.54

Decided to do this in middle of homework as a break, didn't have warmup. Times much worse than usual.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 79: *33.87*

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.58
worst time: 38.58

current avg5: 34.83 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 31.76 (σ = 2.93)

current avg12: 33.87 (σ = 3.00)
best avg12: 33.87 (σ = 3.00)

session avg: 33.87 (σ = 3.00)
session mean: 33.32

30.29, 29.15, 35.85, 22.58, 38.58, 35.55, 35.92, 29.32, 34.52, 36.09, 38.12, 33.87

The best average of 5 and the 22.58's are both bests for me. I love also how my last time is the same as my average. Not a massive improvement, but an improvement none the less, which I was not expecting because I am in the middle of Exam study...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 8, 2011)

*Round Seventy-Nine Results*

*Round Seventy-Nine​*








Congratulations to aikikai_cuber and alcuber, this week's graduates!

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 8, 2011)

*Round Eighty Scrambles*

*Round Eighty
Potential Closing Time - Monday November 14th​*
*Scrambles*
1. R2 U B' U' L' U2 F2 D' R L D U R F' D2 B' D' F D2 F' R2 F' U' L' R'
2. L' R' B R' B L B R D R D U F2 U2 B F' U2 L' B2 F2 D L D2 F L'
3. U2 F U F2 L' D B2 R F2 B2 U2 R2 D F' B D' L' D U' R2 D' R L' B2 L'
4. D2 F2 L2 B' U F' B' U R' B F' D F' U F B' L' D2 L U' L R U2 F2 U'
5. R2 D B L' B' D' L2 D R' F D2 L' U2 F L2 D' F R' F2 L' U2 L' D B' F'
6. L' U2 D' L' U R2 D' F2 D2 R L' U2 F D L' R2 F2 R' L2 F D2 R L U2 B
7. U2 F' L' B F2 D2 B' D2 F2 D' F2 B2 D B U2 D2 F2 L F R F2 D' U L2 R'
8. D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 F' R' B F' D B L' R B' F' R' U R2 U2 B' L2 B2 L B' F
9. F L2 F' D' L2 D' B' U' R2 L' B2 F D' L2 B R L' F D' U2 B U' F' L2 D'
10. L2 D F' U2 R' L' D2 L B' L2 U2 F' R U B2 R D' B2 L' U' L' B R' L2 B'
11. R' D' U2 R F B U' B' R' L2 D' L U2 D2 F2 B L U R' D' R' D' L U' L2
12. F2 D' L2 F2 B' R2 U F B' R' L' U F2 L2 D F' L2 D U B R' B' D' L' U2


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Round 80 -- OH 

55.79, 57.03, 1:04.00, (1:11.40), 53.40, 1:03.42, 54.56, 50.53, 49.79, (43.01), 1:03.97, 51.22 ==>> 56.37

Kinda bad...


----------



## hcfong (Nov 8, 2011)

*Round 80*
*Average: 51.54*


49.34 58.10 47.76 55.78 54.56 49.23 45.20 (58.84) (44.02) 52.79 55.91 46.74


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 8, 2011)

*Round 80 - CN
Average: 32.86*

G-29.24, 
B-*22.18, *
W-32.37
O-*50.87, *
O-32.97, 
G- 26.14, 
Y -28.71,
R- 40.38, 
W-33.12, 
W-38.05, 
B-29.14, 
R- 38.48

My main colour is blue but im partial with green because same f2l colours just mirrored.
im HORRIBLE with orange and red i guess...


----------



## clifford2704 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Round 80: Speed

Average: 28.89*

27.88, 28.52, 29.86, 28.66, 25.21, 29.99, 32.95, 32.15, 29.80, 23.89, (35.18), (23.52)

I'm disappointed with this result, haha I sometimes did good sometimes I didn't , hmm I'll start doing the race to sub 30 OH next week. I'm so slow at that haha. If I give up on that I might try CN


----------



## Cvince (Nov 8, 2011)

Round 80 - Speed

Avg : 39.86

38.71, 37.77, 36.25, 39.16, (35.32), 45.90, (46.29), 40.28, 44.82, 39.58, 39.86, 36.25

My first sub 40 avg in this race, the start was very good ... after my 35.32 I was more concentrate in my future avg time than cubing so I messed some solves ... I had to re-focus to finish and finally get my sub 40 with a good last solve.

Now let's try to be sub 39 next week.


----------



## stoic (Nov 9, 2011)

35.20, 30.05, 33.97, 36.21, 35.93, 56.06[Double PLL fail], 30.32, 36.27, 34.26, 39.85, 36.26, 47.03[messed up cross]

avg 36.53


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 9, 2011)

round 80 average 36.05
41.27, 33.89, 27.43, 29.45, 42.41, 31.04, 43.97, 36.14, 37.43, 35.87, 29.02, 43.95


----------



## MusicalPulse (Nov 9, 2011)

Round 80: Speed

Average: 35.96
31.68, 32.60, 35.15, 36.52, *52.54*, 36.80, 39.11, 37.08, 33.09, *31.62*, 32.46, 32.81

Messed up cross, realized half way through f2l


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 10, 2011)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 31.28
Best Time: 25.02
Worst Time: 44.28
Standard deviation: 5.05

01. 31.68[W] R2 U B' U' L' U2 F2 D' R L D U R F' D2 B' D' F D2 F' R2 F' U' L' R'
02. 30.46[G] L' R' B R' B L B R D R D U F2 U2 B F' U2 L' B2 F2 D L D2 F L'
03. 33.56[G] U2 F U F2 L' D B2 R F2 B2 U2 R2 D F' B D' L' D U' R2 D' R L' B2 L'
04. 27.78[W] D2 F2 L2 B' U F' B' U R' B F' D F' U F B' L' D2 L U' L R U2 F2 U'
05. 44.28* R2 D B L' B' D' L2 D R' F D2 L' U2 F L2 D' F R' F2 L' U2 L' D B' F'
06. 28.33 L' U2 D' L' U R2 D' F2 D2 R L' U2 F D L' R2 F2 R' L2 F D2 R L U2 B
07. 25.09[Y] U2 F' L' B F2 D2 B' D2 F2 D' F2 B2 D B U2 D2 F2 L F R F2 D' U L2 R'
08. 35.61 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 F' R' B F' D B L' R B' F' R' U R2 U2 B' L2 B2 L B' F
09. 34.77[Y] F L2 F' D' L2 D' B' U' R2 L' B2 F D' L2 B R L' F D' U2 B U' F' L2 D'
10. 33.46[R] L2 D F' U2 R' L' D2 L B' L2 U2 F' R U B2 R D' B2 L' U' L' B R' L2 B'
11. 32.09[W] R' D' U2 R F B U' B' R' L2 D' L U2 D2 F2 B L U R' D' R' D' L U' L2
12. 25.02[Y] F2 D' L2 F2 B' R2 U F B' R' L' U F2 L2 D F' L2 D U B R' B' D' L' U2

There were very few good crosses for me this week. That #05 scramble was pretty good, but I think I didn't do a B when I was supposed to, which messed it all up.*


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 11, 2011)

Race to Sub-30: Roux
Round 80
34.43
40.72, 34.84, 33.25, 29.29, 42.59, 34.64, 27.87, 36.89, 32.69+, 30.54, 33.31, 38.16 
I've been using CFOP and I average about 20 with that, but I've decided to switch to Roux, mostly just because I like it better.


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 12, 2011)

Round 80
*Average = 31.48*

1. 33.03
2. 28.89
3. 29.89
4. 33.14
5. 33.59
6. (25.42)
7. (39.29)
8. 30.20
9. 36.78
10. 29.00
11. 29.84
12. 30.46


----------



## YrMyKnight (Nov 12, 2011)

*Round 80 *
Average =

1 01:02.12 (Fail F2L)
2 01:05.72
3 01:03.17
4 00:59.91
5 00:36:24 (Last Layer skipped, Lucky )
6 00:51:12 (Switch to full begginners method_
7
8
9
10
11
12

Note: I use F2L+ Beginners LL so Yes I'm slow.
Cube: 3x3 Rubiks Revenge. Cheap cube bought at a nearby store
(Will edit ASAP)


----------



## Moops (Nov 12, 2011)

*Round 80: Speed*

*Average: 43.81*

48.17, 49.78, 52.48, 31.09, 38.64, (1:01.92), 46.06, (30.34), 51.29, 47.17, 38.89, 34.51


Making the transition from Fridrich to ZZ has been a bit rough on my times. Still getting used to EOline and openslotting.


----------



## andojay (Nov 13, 2011)

Round 80

*Average:47.46
*

44.28
46.56
39.30
36.40 - best
48.58
50.78
49.40
54.50 - worst
50.02
52.77
41.59
51.28

now is a good time to start


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 14, 2011)

Round 80 Average: 56.51

Standard deviation: 8.31
Best Time: 51.14
Worst Time: 82.55

Times: 56.98 56.01 51.14 51.35 82.55 60.25 55.72 65.05 52.30 52.41 55.64 59.43

holy cow that 82 sec! :fp totally messed up cross and didnt realize it until halfway through F2L lol but 56 sec average is awesome for me! I *can* improve yay!


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 14, 2011)

I am so happy I didn't screw this one up. 

30.76, 30.62, 23.21, 35.56, 28.78, 34.62, 36.38, 25.72, 26.49, 20.80, 36.63, 27.27=session avg: 29.94


----------



## Zoé (Nov 14, 2011)

*Round 80 - OH = 50.97*
(1:00.17), 52.26, 44.83, 52.77, 54.84, 47.15, 53.72, 55.69, (43.84), 55.94, 47.62, 44.90


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 14, 2011)

round 80 (speed): *45.33*
55.30, 43.52, 40.75, 46.27, 38.72, 43.95, 50.99, 42.66, 45.20, 50.84, 42.42, 46.71


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 15, 2011)

*Round Eighty Race Results*

*Round Eighty​*








Congratulations to clifford2704, this week's graduate!

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 15, 2011)

*Round Eighty-One Scrambles*

*Round Eighty-One
Potential Closing Time - Monday November21st​*
*Scrambles*
1. B D B U2 D' R' B' L' F B2 L2 R U B2 F2 L U B' D2 U' R2 F' B2 L2 F
2. L2 R2 D R' B L' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 B' U' F' L' U L U' L' F L F' U' L
3. D L' U' L D F' R' B' D B2 R' L' U L2 R2 F' B D R L D2 U B' U F
4. B R2 D2 L' U' B D' B' D' L2 D U2 R F' D B2 R U2 B' R L' F' L' B2 U'
5. U' F2 B' U F B2 D F' B2 U2 D B2 D2 B' D R D U2 L U R U F' U' R
6. R B' U' F' U' R L' B' F2 L' F2 D2 B U R2 D B' R' B L' U2 B2 F L2 R2
7. L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F D' F D' U' R' L2 D' U2 B' F2 R' B' F2 U2 R' D2 F' U'
8. F' D F R' B R U R2 U2 L2 F U' F U2 D' R' D B' U L D U' R B L'
9. F R' U' R2 L B D L D2 F D2 R' B D U L' F B' D' F2 U2 F2 D' U R2
10. F D U2 R' B U L B D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 R F' R' L2 B' L' B2 L R
11. D2 F2 D' L2 F D U' F' U R' L D' B D U2 B D' R2 B2 U2 D R2 F2 R2 U
12. L' R' D' B' F2 U' D B U2 B2 D' B2 L U2 D2 L' R' U2 R2 F2 U D2 B U' B


----------



## MusicalPulse (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 81 - Speed
Average : 34.82

*27.42*
39.96
32.81
38.67
*46.72*
35.40
30.79
34.05
27.75
33.02
35.92
35.30


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 15, 2011)

22.74, 24.43, 27.03, 31.48, 28.49, 28.95, 28.18, 28.55, 38.53, 30.95, 34.58, 34.73=session avg: 29.74

Not the best lighting, not the best average, but I graduated.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 81 -Roux
31.96

36.31, 26.43, 36.08, 26.11, 28.36, 30.77, 31.44, 31.66, 37.78, (25.91), 34.61, (46.25)

I screwed up the first block on the 46.25. x.x


----------



## hcfong (Nov 15, 2011)

*Round 81:*
*Average: 56.25*

68.57, 49.19, 54.17, 62.21, (44.24), 52.20, 51.18, 50.02, (DNF), 70.02, 44.43, 60.48

Disappointing on so many counts. 5 seconds slower than last week, too many sup-60s, and I could have had my first sub-40 in this competition, if I didn't get too excited and stopped the clock when I still had a U-perm to do.


----------



## stoic (Nov 15, 2011)

33.43, DNF, 30.87, 32.43, 31.27, 30.92, 41.25, 35.56, 35.43, 28.46, 45.59, 37.01

avg 35.38


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 81
Event:OH

Average:48.36

43.37, 49.61, 47.16, 44.31, 39.02, 59.51, 45.93, 58.95, 38.86, 52.29, 51.77, 51.21

number of times: 12/12
best time: 38.86
worst time: 59.51

current avg5: 51.76 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 44.95 (σ = 1.61)

current avg12: 48.36 (σ = 5.34)
best avg12: 48.36 (σ = 5.34)

session avg: 48.36 (σ = 5.34)
session mean: 48.50


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 16, 2011)

*OH:*

Best Average of 12: 1:17.10
Best Time: 1:06.76
Worst Time: 1:41.45
Standard Deviation: 9.1 (11.8%)

1. 1:25.17 
2. 1:07.80 
3. 1:14.32 
4. 1:21.69 
5. (1:06.76) 
6. (1:41.45) 
7. 1:06.97 
8. 1:09.79 
9. 1:38.15 
10. 1:16.81 
11. 1:19.22 
12. 1:11.03 

I guess I'm back here for OH now, PB average of 5 and 12


----------



## miotatsu (Nov 17, 2011)

Round 81
Event: Speed
current avg12: 57.29 | best:	44.81 | worst:	DNF | std:	11.7%
1. 54.09 
2. 56.72 
3. 52.69
4. 50.26 
5. 1:01.81 
6. 54.54 
7. 1:01.41
8. 48.41 
9. (DNF) 
10. 1:12.74
11. 1:00.27
12. (44.81) 

out of practice, very weird case on 9 - it was all 8 corners mis-oriented but couldn't figure out how to set up H/H, Pi/H, or Pi/Pi, had to stop the timer and mess with it for a couple minutes heh
just tried out 9 again and this time I got a T/Pi case <.> wish I had that last time


----------



## Cvince (Nov 17, 2011)

Round 81 - speed

*AVG : 38.33* | best:	31.04 | worst:	46.56 | std:	9.4%

42.55, 42.29, 42.96, 36.86, 39.05, *31.04*, 36.65, 34.40, 41.02, *46.56*, 32.12, 35.43

Slow start this time, probably due to a lot of practice on other puzzles since last week. But the last week objective is ok -> sub 39.

Go for sub 38 next week


----------



## AndersB (Nov 17, 2011)

Round 81 OH - Avg12: 42.55

46.53
46.83
43.24
39.30
36.90
35.49
1:01.13 (fail??? XD)
50.62 (Z-perm...)
45.11
38.07
36.49
42.43

This was AGES better then last time, when I completely failed, I had only one failsolve now...


----------



## Moops (Nov 19, 2011)

*Round 81 - Speed
Average: 40.71*


37.06, 46.47, 43.28, 44.20, (28.79), 45.69, 35.10, 49.47, (1:04.46), 41.04, 34.37, 30.47

My lookahead pretty much determines my speed during solves >_>


----------



## Carson (Nov 20, 2011)

*Round 81 - (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 32.82
*
Times:
31.41, 28.67, 31.41, 33.51, 37.49, 31.59, 39.02, 37.00, 40.01, 29.28, 28.27, 28.75

I thought I would join in if it is ok with everyone. I'm trying to improve my 4x4 times, and the 3x3 stage is really slowing me down.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Nov 20, 2011)

Round 81 - Beginner/F2L hybrid

Average : 89,40

97,18
95,53
84,87
76,36
74,94
103,24
80,59
85,38
93,49
91,36
108,17
86,05


----------



## yemaozi88 (Nov 20, 2011)

Round 81 - yemaozi88 
Event: Speed 

Average: 31.88
32.22 59.98 27.31 34.98 30.32 31.21 26.61 30.96 32.05 39.11 31.58 29.08

comment
I don't understand!!! Before tried round81, I did 6 solves for warming up and 5/6 were sub-30... and then almost no sub-30 in the next 12 solves...


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new here, and I'd like to join this race...

Round 81
Method: Speed

Average: _*49.17*_

51.54, 49.99, 40.16, 51.66, 41.06, 56.32, 53.16, 53.25, 46.27, 1:08.15, 45.61, 42.89

The 1:08 was just because I made a mistake and had to go back and fix it. Otherwise, my times largely depend on cases I get, as sometimes I know the OLL or PLL I get, but other times I have to do 2 look. I'm still in the process of learning all of them.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 20, 2011)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 33.58
Best Time: 26.71
Worst Time: 59.94
Standard deviation: 8.53

01. 26.84[W] B D B U2 D' R' B' L' F B2 L2 R U B2 F2 L U B' D2 U' R2 F' B2 L2 F
02. 31.36[G] L2 R2 D R' B L' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R2 B' U' F' L' U L U' L' F L F' U' L
03. 26.71* D L' U' L D F' R' B' D B2 R' L' U L2 R2 F' B D R L D2 U B' U F
04. 34.27[R] B R2 D2 L' U' B D' B' D' L2 D U2 R F' D B2 R U2 B' R L' F' L' B2 U'
05. 31.66[Y] U' F2 B' U F B2 D F' B2 U2 D B2 D2 B' D R D U2 L U R U F' U' R
06. 35.65[W] R B' U' F' U' R L' B' F2 L' F2 D2 B U R2 D B' R' B L' U2 B2 F L2 R2
07. 43.08[R] L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F D' F D' U' R' L2 D' U2 B' F2 R' B' F2 U2 R' D2 F' U'
08. 35.30[Y] F' D F R' B R U R2 U2 L2 F U' F U2 D' R' D B' U L D U' R B L'
09. 59.94[R] F R' U' R2 L B D L D2 F D2 R' B D U L' F B' D' F2 U2 F2 D' U R2:confused:
10. 32.27[W] F D U2 R' B U L B D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 R F' R' L2 B' L' B2 L R
11. 30.69[O] D2 F2 D' L2 F D U' F' U R' L D' B D U2 B D' R2 B2 U2 D R2 F2 R2 U
12. 34.72[G] L' R' D' B' F2 U' D B U2 B2 D' B2 L U2 D2 L' R' U2 R2 F2 U D2 B U' B*


----------



## tigerrose (Nov 21, 2011)

Round 81

*Average- 57.88*

58.97, 65.77, 55.23, 66.20, 49.81, 56.11, 58.44, 57.53, 51.01, 56.70, 54.30, 64.51 

This was actually my best average yet! I was surprised after getting over a minute twice in the first 4 solves. The 49.81 was slightly lucky, but the 51.01 was not and it was my personal record


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 21, 2011)

Round 81 Average: 54.34
Mean: 54.01
Standard deviation: 7.46

Times: 44.43 54.90 40.89 57.97 63.08 46.00 63.88 50.97 61.69 57.26 59.19 47.86

A little better than last week - I'm happy to see 4 sub-50's - never done that before  Hopefully I'll keep improving!


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 21, 2011)

Round 81
*Average = 31.28*

1. 36.04
2. 27.78
3. 26.39
4. 29.79
5. 30.32
6. 27.93
7. 35.54
8. 36.62
9. 26.46
10. (23.32)
11. (37.50)
12. 35.89


----------



## andojay (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round 81:*

*AVG: 40.82*

1: 38.72
2: 36.68
_3: 33.63_
4: 37.91
5: 40.81
6: 41.66
7: 43.28
8: 46.78
_9: 46.97_
10: 39.88
11: 36.88
12: 45.56


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round Eighty-One Results*

*Round Eighty-One​*








Congratulations to thackernerd, this week's graduate!

Alright lots of new folks this week and welcome back Carson! 

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round Eighty-Two Scrambles*

*Round Eighty-Two
Potential Closing Time - Monday November28th​*
*Scrambles*
1. L' U' R B' U2 D L B' R2 F' B D2 L2 U' R D2 B2 L F D' B F' D U' L
2. U' D2 B2 L' F L F B' R F' U2 B' D R B' L2 B2 U' B' D2 B D2 F2 L2 F'
3. B2 L2 R U F U D' R' D2 L2 U2 B' U R D' L D' B R F2 L R U D2 L
4. R' B' R2 F2 D2 R B2 U' R' D' U B2 U D2 F2 L' B' L D B F2 D2 R2 F2 R
5. U B D L' D' R' D2 L B' F2 U R B F' R F L' R B R2 U D2 B' L2 D'
6. D2 R2 U B' U2 R' D' U2 F R L2 U' B2 L B2 U2 F D L2 B' R2 F2 D' B' R'
7. R' F R F2 D B' U2 D' F U' F R2 B2 D R F2 B U L' U B' L' R' D R'
8. F' D2 B2 L2 R2 F R' D B' R2 U' L2 U' L D2 R D2 B F' U' B2 R2 U' B R
9. B2 F' L2 B2 R' D2 U2 L U2 B' R' U L' U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R' D U2 F2 U R2
10. D2 U R' B' U R' L2 U2 D2 F L F D R D2 R U' D L F U' L B' D R'
11. U F U' F U' F' R' B' D2 U2 L2 B L2 B F R U L2 U B' L2 B F' R L'
12. L' F2 B' L F' B' R2 D B' F2 R2 D2 L' D U' B' F' R' F D' L D' B U' D2


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 22, 2011)

Round 82
*Average 22.53*
22.20, 20.90, 20.23, (16.02),
(26.61)POP, 24.16POP, 
24.74POP, 22.25, 24.38, 
19.25, 21.54, 25.67POP,
It was a good average in the beginning...
But with four pops it was doomed to be a decent average.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 22, 2011)

*OH*

Best Average of 12: 1:13.61
Best Time: 1:04.07
Worst Time: 1:29.59
Standard Deviation: 4.4 (6.0%)

1. 1:18.01 
2. (1:29.59) 
3. 1:12.17 
4. 1:08.31 
5. 1:09.01 
6. 1:21.78 
7. (1:04.07) 
8. 1:09.78 
9. 1:14.69 
10. 1:10.85 
11. 1:19.34 
12. 1:12.11


----------



## hcfong (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round 82:*
*Average: 52.59*

42.30 
49.43 
56.53 
50.59 
38.50
2:22.93 (was on 23 seconds with only a Z-perm to go and messed that one up properly, then pretty much everything went wrong)
44.15 
50.01 
53.07 
1:08.71 (thought I solved it after 32 seconds, then realised I had 2 F2L pairs swapped, just in time to avoid DNF) 
43.27
1:07.80 (no excuse for this one, just a bad solve)

Shame, it could've been my first sub-50 average here. On a positive note, I believe I've got my first sub-40 single here.


----------



## Cvince (Nov 22, 2011)

Round 82 - speed

AVG 38.66

33.97 - *DNF *- 42.89 - 36.29 - 41.01 - 34.31 - *30.33* - 40.73 - 32.89	
43.22	- 41.51 - 39.79	

Not great but not so bad. I almost didn't touch a 3x3 cube since last week, I only practice my 5x5, my 2x2 and my pyra ... so making the same kind of time than last week must be good.(I warm up with 25 cubes) I should learn the rest of my PLL (15/21 right now) and practice again the 3x3 to improve.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round 82 - Roux*
*27.31*
28.71, 24.34, 29.94, 27.66, 27.08, 27.66, DNF(29.68), 20.33, 24.66, 25.41, 28.66, 28.94 

20.33 is PB with Roux


----------



## miotatsu (Nov 23, 2011)

round 82 - speed
current avg12: 59.52 | best:	45.61 | worst:	DNF | std:	14.1%
1)	53.56
2)	46.95 -> DNF	
3)	1:07.69
4)	59.65
5)	1:12.09 -> 1:14.09+	
6)	57.04
7)	1:03.72
8)	51.68	
9)	45.61
10)	52.91
11)	46.11
12)	1:08.76

accidentally stopped the timer before finishing the last edge cycle on 2, lot of slow times this avg :S


----------



## Carson (Nov 23, 2011)

*Round 82 | 3x3 on 4x4
Average: 35.79*

Times:
42.62, 36.30, 36.20, 37.44, 34.86, 23.61, 34.24, 32.50, 45.62, 38.85, 28.91, 36.02

This makes my hands hurt


----------



## Zoé (Nov 23, 2011)

*Round 82 - OH = 48.60*

54.87, 50.92, 39.79, 52.92, 41.27, 49.72, 49.06, (37.89), (56.14), 52.02, 42.31, 53.09


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 23, 2011)

Round 82: SPEED

*Average: 45.29*

47.66, 49.81, 44.29, 59.13, 43.35, 36.37, 40.85, 47.74, 39.54, 45.60, 40.73, 53.67


----------



## stoic (Nov 24, 2011)

33.35, 36.22, 37.61, 33.81, 27.84, 31.52, 31.21, 34.63, 32.62, 47.63[messed up cross], 30.86, 34.72

avg 33.66

Pleased to see a bit more progress this week. A couple of those times featured mistakes which would have previously cost me a *lot* of time. There's a PB avg5 in there too.
Been mostly concentrating on F2L for a while now and I felt my lookahead was better this week too.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Nov 25, 2011)

Ao12 : 74.89

80.28
98.86
65.20
76.19
58.16
66.64
78.10
88.41
77.33
72.52
79.75
64.47

Getting there... I can already see an improvement since last week! All I need is to memorize 2-look OLL/PLL completely, and I'll be able to at least get it sub-60. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## SamKennedy (Nov 25, 2011)

*Round 82*
1 - 38.77
2 - 37.18
3 - 39.72
4 - 44.98
5 - 39.11
6 - 47.96
7 - 53.82
8 - 38.87
9 - 43.09
10 - 43.66
11 - 1:01.25 (Messed up PLL algorithm and had to do F2L again)
12 - 37.74

Best: 37.18
Worst: 1:01.25
Average: 43.85

My cube is losing me a load of time by locking and "stretching", I'm pretty sure the adjustment screws do nothing, I've lubed it and it moves smoothly, but it keeps locking, probably adding 3-4 seconds to my average


----------



## mmitchev (Nov 26, 2011)

Round 82

1	37.09
2	45.91	
3	43.33
4	33.1	
5	38.66	
6	41.2	
7	40.85	
8	42.04	
9	40.28	
10	34.77
11	42.63	
12	43.82
------------
AO12 - *40.47*


I had stopped practicing for about 2 months, I have been slowly getting back to speed. Today i was averaging around 35 AO12 before this, i just wanted to do good and choked. Going for sub 40 next time.


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 26, 2011)

Sarahjdes said:


> Ao12 : 74.89
> 
> Getting there... I can already see an improvement since last week! All I need is to memorize 2-look OLL/PLL completely, and I'll be able to at least get it sub-60. Practice makes perfect!



good job! Do you use 4-Look now? I'd recommend (and believe others would agree with me) to use 4-Look for a while - at least until 35 seconds, though some would probably even say wait until sub 30 to start 3-look. I use 4-look and have a sub 60 average and definitely have room for improvement, so I'm not worrying about 3-look for a while. It will probably only save me 5-6 seconds (OLL only saves 2 or 3 seconds from what I hear). But good work!


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 26, 2011)

Round 82:

Average: 33.01

Stats:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.20
worst time: 41.10

current avg5: 33.84 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 30.27 (σ = 2.80)

current avg12: 33.01 (σ = 3.26)
best avg12: 33.01 (σ = 3.26)

session avg: 33.01 (σ = 3.26)
session mean: 33.03

Times:

38.43, 31.82, 32.88, 37.11, 26.34, 25.20, 31.86, 41.10, 32.61, 34.66, 30.15, 34.25


----------



## Selkie (Nov 26, 2011)

*Round 82

Event: One Handed

Average: 44.51*

44.74, 33.90, 37.76, 51.90, 45.94, 55.46, 44.57, 1:01.54, 45.46, 34.48, 46.95, 37.88

Sorry neglected this race last few weeks but back with a good average for me.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 33.90
worst time: 1:01.54

current avg5: 43.43 (σ = 3.97)
best avg5: 42.81 (σ = 3.60)

current avg12: 44.51 (σ = 6.11)
best avg12: 44.51 (σ = 6.11)

session avg: 44.51 (σ = 6.11)
session mean: 45.05


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 26, 2011)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 29.39
Best Time: 24.68
Worst Time: 42.26
Standard deviation: 5.01

01. 30.81[W] L' U' R B' U2 D L B' R2 F' B D2 L2 U' R D2 B2 L F D' B F' D U' L
02. 26.62* U' D2 B2 L' F L F B' R F' U2 B' D R B' L2 B2 U' B' D2 B D2 F2 L2 F'
03. 30.20[Y] B2 L2 R U F U D' R' D2 L2 U2 B' U R D' L D' B R F2 L R U D2 L
04. 25.73[Y] R' B' R2 F2 D2 R B2 U' R' D' U B2 U D2 F2 L' B' L D B F2 D2 R2 F2 R
05. 42.26[O] U B D L' D' R' D2 L B' F2 U R B F' R F L' R B R2 U D2 B' L2 D'
06. 24.68[W] D2 R2 U B' U2 R' D' U2 F R L2 U' B2 L B2 U2 F D L2 B' R2 F2 D' B' R'
07. 31.81[Y] R' F R F2 D B' U2 D' F U' F R2 B2 D R F2 B U L' U B' L' R' D R'
08. 36.93[Y] F' D2 B2 L2 R2 F R' D B' R2 U' L2 U' L D2 R D2 B F' U' B2 R2 U' B R
09. 29.71[R] B2 F' L2 B2 R' D2 U2 L U2 B' R' U L' U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R' D U2 F2 U R2
10. 30.92[G] D2 U R' B' U R' L2 U2 D2 F L F D R D2 R U' D L F U' L B' D R'
11. 24.96[Y] U F U' F U' F' R' B' D2 U2 L2 B L2 B F R U L2 U B' L2 B F' R L'
12. 26.21[W] L' F2 B' L F' B' R2 D B' F2 R2 D2 L' D U' B' F' R' F D' L D' B U' D2

Not a lot of non W/Y solves, but I guess CN is all about making the easiest cross.*


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 26, 2011)

Round 82 Roux: *35.18*
33.22, 38.39, 34.28, 34.48, 34.71, 35.69, 38.86, 35.38, 33.32, 36.36, 35.92, 32.18 

I learned this method about 45 minutes ago, so I am pleased.


----------



## emolover (Nov 27, 2011)

Average: 59.99 (With Roux)

1:00.52, 1:24.35, 40.51, 59.95, 24.84, 35.91, 1:10.28, 50.67, 1:24.59, 1:03.56, 54.53, 1:19.63



mDiPalma said:


> Round 82 Roux: *35.18*
> 33.22, 38.39, 34.28, 34.48, 34.71, 35.69, 38.86, 35.38, 33.32, 36.36, 35.92, 32.18
> 
> I learned this method about 45 minutes ago, so I am pleased.


 
What do you average with CFOP? I average 14 and I got this.


----------



## MusicalPulse (Nov 27, 2011)

Round 82 : Speed
Average : 32.97

34.46, 32.39, 28.38, *40.47*, *28.27*, 35.16, 38.06, 34.40, 28.37, 36.44, 29.71, 32.34
Not a good session  I definitely could have gotten a sub 31 or 30.


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 28, 2011)

Round 82 Average: 50.08

Standard deviation: 7.20
Best Time: 38.42
Worst Time: 67.67

Times: 45.38 55.54 53.59 41.75 67.67 48.98 55.78 49.23 50.68 52.38 38.42 47.51

Messed the cross and didnt see it until half way through F2L, hence the 67.67 lol  But my first sub-40 ever! And my best Ao12 so far (even in non-forum-comp)  So I'm pretty happy with this run. yay cubing!


----------



## tigerrose (Nov 28, 2011)

Round 82

*Average: 56.45*

57.67, 48.16, 55.55, 55.24, 70.90, 46.33, 62.55, 53.24, 66.35, 60.21, 49.09, 52.16

This was an overall good run, the only sub-50 that was lucky was (of course) the 46.33. It's my best average so far! If I were paying more attention during, say, the 70.90 solve, I might have a better average... But alas, I'm working on it


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 28, 2011)

Round 82
*Average = 33.95*

1. 34.23
2. 27.64
3. (42.17)
4. 36.42
5. 35.32
6. (23.50)
7. 38.51
8. 27.67
9. 37.37
10. 30.12
11. 39.51
12. 32.73


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 28, 2011)

Round 82 : Roux

*Average : 34.59*

41.64, 41.47, 31.69, 25.78, (43.88), (20.17), 38.26, 34.22, 36.81, 35.07, 33.19, 27.78

the 20.17 is new roux PB =D, had last 6 edges skip =D, sub 35 roux average btw


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 29, 2011)

*Round Eighty-Two Results*

*Round Eighty-Two​*








No graduates this week 



Schmidt said:


> Not a lot of non W/Y solves, but I guess CN is all about making the easiest cross.


When I went through CN I forced myself to do two solves per 12 from each side until my times came down for all colors. Otherwise, early on it seemed like the white and yellow crosses were more appealing or at least caught my eye more often. Just an idea.

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 29, 2011)

*Round Eighty-Three Scrambles*

*Round Eighty-Three
Potential Closing Time - Monday December 5th​**Scrambles*
1. B F U' L U D' L' F2 R' F R' U' D R F U F2 L2 F2 B' D2 R L B2 L2
2. B' R2 L B F2 U' B L2 R F R' U F2 U' F2 B2 L F2 D L' B' R' B2 R D2
3. B' L F2 U D F2 L R2 F' L2 U2 B' D L D U' B R' B' R' U F2 B2 U R'
4. L B' L' U2 L2 D R2 F2 B U2 R B' D2 U L U D' L R U2 L' R B R L2
5. F2 R' F R B' L B2 L R2 B L2 U' F U2 R2 D R' D' U' F2 D F2 R2 F' U'
6. L2 B' R U L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' B' L2 F2 U' B2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 U F' D R2 L2
7. B' F2 L' F U2 F D2 U2 R' F2 D U2 B D L U L2 U' F2 U2 B U' L' D' R'
8. U' F2 D2 B' F' D R U F2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 B' R' B L' B L' B2 F D F
9. B2 U2 D F B2 L B2 F2 U' F U F' R' B R' D' R U L' R2 F2 R F' U D'
10. L' D L' B2 U L' B' U' L' D B' L2 F L2 B F' L2 D B' R' F2 D2 L' R D'
11. U' L B D' F' R F' R' L' B L2 U2 L2 U' R L U' D' R' D B D2 L2 F' B
12. F U D2 L' B' U R2 L U2 R F2 U' L' D F2 R2 F R2 L B' U' B F D2 B'


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 29, 2011)

Round 83 - Roux

25.88, 30.33, 22.43, 30.77, 32.93, 28.30, 27.36, 24.30, *31.93*, *20.86*, 29.63, 26.90 = 27.78

Thought this average would be a lot closer to 30.... But too many sup-30s.


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 29, 2011)

Brian Kremer said:


> *Round Eighty-Two Restults​*



Hey Brian - I think your table has a few times wrong - it has my average of 50.08 but then MusicalPulse's name and his previous times... then he's not at 32.97 on the table, where he should be... btw thx for doing all this - the weekly comp and table/graphs is great for tracking progress!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 29, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> Hey Brian - I think your table has a few times wrong - it has my average of 50.08 but then MusicalPulse's name and his previous times... then he's not at 32.97 on the table, where he should be... btw thx for doing all this - the weekly comp and table/graphs is great for tracking progress!


 
You are correct. I fixed it.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 29, 2011)

Round 83:

*Average: 31.65*

30.79, (48.70), 33.13, 30.53, 28.33, 38.45, 37.56, (25.86), 30.36, 29.42, 31.87, 26.11

I have no idea what happened with the 48.70. I have just finally finished learning my two-look PLL and my Y-perm takes me ~7 seconds so I probably had to do that...not certain though...

So close to 30! Really happy with this average though. It is my best one yet. I used it to start my average of 100...which just got worse and worse through the average, going up and up to 34!


----------



## hcfong (Nov 29, 2011)

*Round 83*
*Avg: 53.54*

1. 55.96 
2. 63.89 
3. 43.79 
4. 86.01 
5. 46.71 
6. 44.17 
7. 49.78 
8. 46.71 
9. 55.07 
10. 91.65 
11. 43.34 
12. 38.67 

If only I could be more consistent during an average of 12 solves. Slowest solve was more than twice as long as the fastest solve. Oh well, at least I'm consistently averaging in the 50s. It's time I tackle beat the 50 s mark.


----------



## Carson (Nov 29, 2011)

*Round 83 - 3x3 on 4x4
Average: 33.43*

Times:
28.18, 39.69, 35.25, 31.98, 37.37, 28.53, 30.99, 31.27, 31.92, 35.94, 44.48, 31.32


----------



## stoic (Nov 29, 2011)

42.23, 33.06, 34.37, 37.14, 38.75, 36.57, 33.76, 33.17, 53.93, 40.11, 34.73, 30.53

avg 36.39

Bit of a slip back but I haven't practised much this week. Also lost focus a bit towards the end.


----------



## Zoé (Nov 29, 2011)

*Round 83 - OH = 46.15 *
39.51, 46.46, 42.67, (35.34), 35.36, 55.92, 42.94, 52.71, 46.07, 50.09, (56.92), 49.80


----------



## Sarahjdes (Nov 29, 2011)

Brian Kremer said:


> You are correct. I fixed it.


 
Another problem here. I can't see my name on the graph, but I do see a line at the very top that matches my times. The colors really all look alike (I know you can't make up colors  ), so I'm not sure if someone else got my time instead...

I also have a question. Right now, I'm working on two methods, Roux and Fridrich. Can I submit times for both? I want to see which one offers me the best progression before I choose one. Thanks!


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 29, 2011)

round 83 - roux:

average: 34.39

(26.87), (43.08), 35.00, 32.22, 38.90, 34.52, 40.01, 32.76, 36.00, 31.51, 31.17, 31.82

sub 35 with roux now, sub 32 at round 84 hopefully


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 29, 2011)

Sarahjdes said:


> I also have a question. Right now, I'm working on two methods, Roux and Fridrich. Can I submit times for both? I want to see which one offers me the best progression before I choose one. Thanks!



I think the first avg. you post counts on the chart. 



Brian Kremer said:


> .... caught my eye more often. Just an idea.


You should have seen the amount of premade W/Y pairs


----------



## nicoabad888 (Nov 29, 2011)

avg 25.03


----------



## SamKennedy (Nov 30, 2011)

Round 83

Average: 42.18 seconds
Individual Times: 50.87, 38.01, 37.79, 45.94, (54.02), 40.22, 46.45, 38.78, 42.39, (33.92), 39.95, 41.44

A 1.67 second improvement, I could have got a couple of sub-30 times if I knew all the PLL's


----------



## Cvince (Nov 30, 2011)

Round 83 - speed

*AVG 39.169*

37.98, 
(48.08) think a lot about the pll, was not sure so made 2 look, 
39.60, 
34.22, messed the cross, arranged between f2l 1 and 2, could has been sub 30
37.97, 
34.78, 
42.28, 
44.02, 
(34.20), 
42.66, 
39.00, 
39.18

Not very good this week, to much times sup-40, it's very bad because during my 10 cubes warm-up, I did one 30.xx, two 31.xx and only one sub 40 ...
I'll try to be better with the 17 PLL I know for next week and then finally learn the G's


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 30, 2011)

> ....and then finally learn the G's



Yeah but there are 4 G's out of 21 PLL's which is about 20% or 1 out of 5

This site has all algs. and probabilities for each case.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw Carson doing this and thought I'd try it.

*Round 83 - 3x3 on 4x4
Average: 28.72*

Times: 28.08, (32.94), 30.94, 27.07, 29.86, 29.01, 25.03, 31.50, 32.01, (23.67), 24.42, 29.29

Okay, I guess that's not too hard for me, but it's nice to know where I stand.


----------



## miotatsu (Dec 1, 2011)

Round 83 - Speed
current avg12: 51.99 | best:	36.65 | worst:	1:08.37 | std:	11.5%
43.49, 1:04.62, (1:08.37), 1:01.13, 47.45, 52.90, 51.60, 48.70, (36.65), 50.03, 50.07, 49.87
started out feeling like this was going to be a terrible average but stuck with it and got a pretty nice surprise! 36.65 is my new PB, I managed to plan out the full EO during inspection that solve despite it being a trickier case


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 1, 2011)

Round 83: Speed
22.86, 18.43, 20.35, 19.32, (27.24), (16.49), 21.80, 23.05, 25.64, 21.93, 20.72, 25.15. Lots of G perms at the end. Decent average.
*Average = 21.92*



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.49
worst time: 27.24

current avg5: 23.37 (σ = 1.34)
best avg5: 19.36 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 21.92 (σ = 2.22)
best avg12: 21.92 (σ = 2.22)


----------



## Carson (Dec 1, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I saw Carson doing this and thought I'd try it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Okay, I guess that's not too hard for me, but it's nice to know where I stand.



What cube are you using Mike? Maybe you could try with 5x5?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2011)

Carson said:


> What cube are you using Mike? Maybe you could try with 5x5?


 
I'm using my (slightly) inferior QJ; my really good QJ is broken.  I still love even my bad one, just not as much.

I was debating whether I should go ahead and do two more with 4x4x4 first to graduate before trying 5x5x5, or if I should just go for 5x5x5. I'll let you decide: which would you like me to do?


----------



## Carson (Dec 2, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'll let you decide: which would you like me to do?


No harm in finishing out 4x4... if nothing else, its a little bit of practice.


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 3, 2011)

Round 83: Speed

*Average: 39.21*

36.85, 36.30, 38.51, 42.19, 44.75, 37.49, 38.97, 37.97, 45.45, 37.56, 41.49, 30.39


----------



## Moops (Dec 4, 2011)

*Round 83*

38.11, 36.05, 32.70, 38.10, 34.83, 39.77, (41.58), 35.07, 36.69, 39.42, 37.00+, (32.08) *Avg12 = 36.77*

It's my best average yet. Whenever I practice slow and consistent solving I always get a little faster. Funny that


----------



## samehsameh (Dec 5, 2011)

*Round 83 - Speed - CFOP

Average: 31.04 *

1. 29.73
2. 30.03
3. *41.71*
4. 36.50
5. 32.36
6. 28.37
7. 30.24
8. *21.23*
9. 26.25
10. 31.13
11. 28.38
12. 37.36


----------



## MusicalPulse (Dec 5, 2011)

Round 83 - Speed
Average - 32.69

38.60
31.27
30.16
28.94
36.69
34.20
32.05
30.26
30.21
32.35
38.72
28.77

It's SO FREAKIN COLD. Can't cube  Got a few pops too.


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 5, 2011)

Round 83 Average: 51.71

Standard deviation: 6.45
Best Time: 41.45
Worst Time: 65.27

Times: 53.10 44.15 58.21 45.33 49.20 53.17 41.45 57.56 48.37 52.54 65.27 55.42

About a second worse than last week.... Must practice more!!!! MUST CUBE!!!!!


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 5, 2011)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 32.73
Best Time: 27.85
Worst Time: DNF
Standard deviation: 3.79

01. 37.64[R] B F U' L U D' L' F2 R' F R' U' D R F U F2 L2 F2 B' D2 R L B2 L2
02. 28.21[W] B' R2 L B F2 U' B L2 R F R' U F2 U' F2 B2 L F2 D L' B' R' B2 R D2
03. 30.84[R] B' L F2 U D F2 L R2 F' L2 U2 B' D L D U' B R' B' R' U F2 B2 U R'
04. 37.93* L B' L' U2 L2 D R2 F2 B U2 R B' D2 U L U D' L R U2 L' R B R L2
05. 29.00[Y] F2 R' F R B' L B2 L R2 B L2 U' F U2 R2 D R' D' U' F2 D F2 R2 F' U'
06. 28.59[Y] L2 B' R U L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' B' L2 F2 U' B2 F' L2 U2 F2 D2 U F' D R2 L2
07. 31.23[G] B' F2 L' F U2 F D2 U2 R' F2 D U2 B D L U L2 U' F2 U2 B U' L' D' R'
08. 31.23[R] U' F2 D2 B' F' D R U F2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 B' R' B L' B L' B2 F D F
09. DNF[Y] B2 U2 D F B2 L B2 F2 U' F U F' R' B R' D' R U L' R2 F2 R F' U D'
10. 27.85[O] L' D L' B2 U L' B' U' L' D B' L2 F L2 B F' L2 D B' R' F2 D2 L' R D'
11. 36.31[R] U' L B D' F' R F' R' L' B L2 U2 L2 U' R L U' D' R' D B D2 L2 F' B
12. 36.35[G] F U D2 L' B' U R2 L U2 R F2 U' L' D F2 R2 F R2 L B' U' B F D2 B'

Not very good!*


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 5, 2011)

Round 83 - 3x3 on 4x4

Average - 31.55 

*Times*
33.18, 35.08, 34.98, 35.44, 28.41, *24.70*, 28.19, 31.04, 29.98, 27.08, 32.16, *37.57*

I thought I would try this out. It feels like a good exercise to practice 4x4. It's a bit locky, especially E and G-perms.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 5, 2011)

*Round Eighty-Three Results*

*Round Eighty-Three​*








Congratulations to this week's graduate!



Sarahjdes said:


> Another problem here...


Yes I see. Looks like your times were "off the chart"... Sorry!



Sarahjdes said:


> I also have a question...


The first will count. 



nicoabad888 said:


> avg 25.03


Please include your times. 


Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 5, 2011)

*Round Eighty-Four Scrambles*

*Round Eighty-Four
Potential Closing Time - Monday December 12th​**Scrambles*
1. B' F2 U B R U' R' D F2 L D2 U' B R2 U2 R L U' L2 F R D F2 B L
2. B2 L F U D2 F B' U2 L B2 D' U R B2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 B' D' F2 B D2 R
3. R2 D2 U' L2 B L' D2 R2 B' U D2 R F' D' F2 B2 R U D F2 B2 L2 R D' U2
4. B R' F R2 D L2 U R2 L2 U' D B' U2 D' F2 R2 B2 L B' D' F' R' L D' R'
5. B R B' D2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 U2 L' R2 F' B' D U2 B U2 B2 F R' B2 D F' L2
6. R L2 F2 B2 D' R' D' F' D2 R2 F U' F' U2 R L' U2 D2 B2 R' U' D2 F' B U2
7. L D L D' F D2 F2 U F2 B' L' U2 F' R' D F U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L R' F
8. D2 L F' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L F' D B' D2 B R2 F2 U R D' F' B2 U2 D2 F L2
9. F' B2 R L' U2 B U B U' D' B U2 B2 R2 L D F D' U F U' F R2 U' D
10. D L F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' L2 F2 D' L D2 F D' L2 F L' R D' U2 B' D' U2 R'
11. R' U2 L' B' D B U2 D F' D' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D R' F2 L' U2 L R2 F'
12. F2 L' D2 L R' B' D' L U R' B R2 D' R2 B2 F2 R U D' L' U R L' D L


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 83
*Average = 34.63*

1. 32.68
2. 33.53
3. (28.14)
4. 40.17
5. 46.32
6. 29.39
7. 35.06
8. 41.21
9. 29.14
10. 29.96
11. 28.82
12. (61.43)

Sorry for the backsolve, had a busy weekend.


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 84
*Average = 31.84*

1. 31.90
2. 35.54
3. 34.78
4. (35.81)
5. 32.68
6. 31.42
7. 29.48
8. 31.32
9. (26.89)
10. 28.09
11. 34.79
12. 28.42


----------



## Cvince (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 84 speed

*AVG 35.45*

34.20, 38.83, 37.67, 33.96, 31.94, 36.15, 30.65, 36.18, 39.49, 35.44, (45.52), 28.19

Simply my new avg 12 PB, more training on 3x3 than during the last 2 week and I improve. I'm not sure that it's very representative of my current times (around 37) but it's still nice to do that here.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 84- Roux

25.72, 23.93, 23.75, 30.75, (34.80), 25.80+, 29.38, (22.30), 25.19, 25.90, 25.43, 27.93 = 26.38

I hate sup-30s. -_- Although, I'm glad I graduated.


----------



## andojay (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 83: Speed
Average : 42.91


1	41.66
2	(30.15)
3	50.58
4	43.61
5	46.96
6	42.97
7	38.71
8	50.56
9	(58.27)
10	40.59
11	34.22
12	39.28


----------



## hcfong (Dec 6, 2011)

*Round 84*
*Average: 47.83*


1. 47.50 
2. 51.11 
3. 57.27 
4. 37.93 
5. 45.58 
6. 39.71 
7. 45.32 
8. 53.66 
9. 39.86 
10. 79.45 
11. 41.04 
12. 57.27 (aarrgghh! was at 25 seconds with only PLL to go, when I saw a PLL with only two edges swapped. Took me another 20 seconds to work out I got swapped the blue/white and green/white edge when making the cross)

Finally my first sub-50. I'm already doing consistent low sub-50s and sometimes even high sub-40s, but for some reason, when it matters, my times are usually 10 seconds slower than during practice.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2011)

*Round 84 - 3x3 on 4x4
Average: 27.86*

Times: 28.80, 28.18, 27.12, 30.63, (30.76), 27.87, 28.16, 25.28, 26.97, 29.17, 26.40, (25.04)

Looks like the difference for me between 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 is about 5 seconds. Amazing that hardware can make that big of a difference.


----------



## Carson (Dec 7, 2011)

*Round 84 - 3x3 on 4x4
Average: 36.32*

Times:
40.09, 35.32, 40.23, 32.08, 39.99, 34.55, 33.31, 34.13, 33.50, 34.59, 37.50, 44.46




Mike Hughey said:


> Looks like the difference for me between 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 is about 5 seconds. Amazing that hardware can make that big of a difference.



For me, its more like 13 seconds. Many of my fingertricks don't work on 4x4... so it slows me down a lot.


----------



## miotatsu (Dec 7, 2011)

Round 84 - speed
current avg12: 52.87 | best:	34.78 | worst:	1:22.84 | std:	12.8%
47.22, 46.12, 57.58, 48.54, (1:22.84), 1:00.50, 51.35, (34.78), 1:06.41, 43.35, 55.43, 52.19

really happy with this average overall, the 1:22.84 was because I over-turned on a J-perm and failed to correct, in HTA that step is around halfway rather than at the end like cfop so I had a lot to fix. In the 34.78 I had a pretty lucky situation, an anti-sune, J perm, and fairly easy L8E, I also planned out full EO that solve


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 7, 2011)

Round 84 - speed 
*av. 34.64*

34.59, (45.55), 42.01, 34.28, 37.55, 31.35, 30.35, 30.29, 30.26, 39.57, 36.15, (28.32)


all those 30.xx taunting me....ugh


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 8, 2011)

*OH:*

*Average: 1:10.67*

1:00.06, 1:15.35, 1:06.03, 1:13.91, 1:13.70, 1:12.41, 1:18.21, 1:07.23, (1:00.01), 1:05.86, (1:21.47), 1:13.97

Two 1:00.0x singles  This average was kinda fail but PB by exactly 1 second


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2011)

Carson said:


> For me, its more like 13 seconds. Many of my fingertricks don't work on 4x4... so it slows me down a lot.


 
One thing I've always done is to avoid wide turns in OLLs and PLLs. I pretty much never do them. That means some of my algs are less than optimal for 3x3x3, but as a result, they all work pretty well on bigger cubes. The multislice algs work especially well on big cubes. For instance, my favorite H perm, which is really fast on big cubes (I actually do the more common M-slice H perm on 3x3x3, but I use this one on bigger cubes): R L U2 R' L' y' R' L' U2 R L. My G perms are particularly bad on 3x3x3, but work quite well on big cubes, and aren't bad one-handed. It's funny - when people see me do a G perm on a 3x3x3, they always wrinkle their face in disgust and say, "What was that?" But when they see me do the same G perm on a 7x7x7 or one-handed, they look amazed and say, "That's really cool - what was that?"


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have some nice G-perms that works really well on BigCubes, but I won't share!
> [Rewritten to suit the purpose]



Please.


----------



## SamKennedy (Dec 8, 2011)

Round 84
Average: 40.13 seconds
Individual Times: 40.02, (34.46), 35.79, 40.25, 35.99, 41.39, 42.87, 39.04, (46.16), 39.97, 44.97, 40.98

An improvement from last week, but I feel I could have done a lot better


----------



## Skullush (Dec 9, 2011)

*ROUND 84 - OH
Average of 12: 32.25*
1. 26.11 
2. 24.66 
3. (23.03) 
4. 34.57 
5. 30.10 
6. (DNF(31.93)) 
7. 35.80 
8. 23.76 
9. 39.91 
10. 39.66 
11. 33.78 
12. 34.12 

Such inconsistency...


----------



## andojay (Dec 10, 2011)

Round 84 - Speed

Average 40.35


43.05
52.18
39.34
51.41
*56.28*
*28.69*
38.06
34.38
34.81
35.77
41.16
33.33


new pb yay =]
but i forgot to save it on my timer.. =/


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 10, 2011)

round 84
Event= OH
AVERAGE OF 12=37.92 (PB)
39.81, 38.03, 38.50, 33.60, 33.79, (62.35), (28.73), 43.72, 44.15,, 38.36, 36.29, 32.85

I hardly do OH, and i keep my cube on the table while solving, so i hope keep participating in this thread every week and one day i will become sub30


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 10, 2011)

Statistics for 12-10-2011 12:04:22

Average: 32.50
Standard Deviation: 3.56
Best Time: 25.85
Worst Time: 44.63
Individual Times:
1.	29.73	
2.	37.12	
3.	33.55	
4.	36.44	
5.	34.27	
6.	(44.63)	
7.	(25.85)	
8.	30.95	
9.	31.22	
10.	27.46	
11.	38.20	
12.	26.08


----------



## Sarahjdes (Dec 10, 2011)

Round 84

Average : 61.43

1. *73.41*
2. 69.20
3. 68.00
4. 58.29
5. 69.64
6. *44.06*
7. 61.98
8. 70.82
9. 53.82
10. 67.48
11. 50.75
12. 44.35

Yay, almost sub-60


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 10, 2011)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 31.06
Best Time: 22.54
Worst Time: 46.78
Standard deviation: 6.12

01. 37.50[O] B' F2 U B R U' R' D F2 L D2 U' B R2 U2 R L U' L2 F R D F2 B L
02. 28.72[O] B2 L F U D2 F B' U2 L B2 D' U R B2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 B' D' F2 B D2 R
03. 46.78* R2 D2 U' L2 B L' D2 R2 B' U D2 R F' D' F2 B2 R U D F2 B2 L2 R D' U2
04. 30.20[W] B R' F R2 D L2 U R2 L2 U' D B' U2 D' F2 R2 B2 L B' D' F' R' L D' R'
05. 30.61[Y] B R B' D2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 U2 L' R2 F' B' D U2 B U2 B2 F R' B2 D F' L2
06. 28.26[W] R L2 F2 B2 D' R' D' F' D2 R2 F U' F' U2 R L' U2 D2 B2 R' U' D2 F' B U2
07. 33.64[O] L D L D' F D2 F2 U F2 B' L' U2 F' R' D F U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L R' F
08. 33.86[R] D2 L F' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L F' D B' D2 B R2 F2 U R D' F' B2 U2 D2 F L2
09. 27.67[W] F' B2 R L' U2 B U B U' D' B U2 B2 R2 L D F D' U F U' F R2 U' D
10. 22.54[W] D L F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' L2 F2 D' L D2 F D' L2 F L' R D' U2 B' D' U2 R'
11. 35.11 R' U2 L' B' D B U2 D F' D' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D R' F2 L' U2 L R2 F'
12. 25.03[W] F2 L' D2 L R' B' D' L U R' B R2 D' R2 B2 F2 R U D' L' U R L' D L

@#3:Nice blue cross; Messed it up completly:fp
@#9-12:Switched to my new Zhanchi; It is still way too loose.*


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 11, 2011)

Round 84- roux

I guess this is good considering I just learned the method 30 minutes ago.

1:04.47, 2:17.32, 1:23.19, 1:56.46, 1:23.37, 1:23.17, 1:18.77, 1:35.98, 1:10.74, 51.78, 2:01.03, 1:35.53=1:29.27


----------



## stoic (Dec 11, 2011)

42.63, 41.10, 38.29, 32.85, 35.11, 35.17, 28.47, 33.93, 38.85, 38.01, 43.21, 31.26

avg 36.72

Never really recovered from a bad start


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 11, 2011)

*round 84- roux*
*31.85*

31.70, 37.14, 32.16, 29.54, 31.75, 34.24, 27.86, 34.99, 32.90, 28.49, 31.36, 31.32

sub 32 , getting closer and closer to the 30 mark


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 11, 2011)

ROUND 84 — SPEED

*Average: 37.84*

40.33, 41.53, 40.09, 35.77, 41.08, 40.79, 34.95, 35.13, 33.01, 34.90, 42.52, 33.78

A couple seconds faster than last week, but I have more consistency. I didn't start out too well, but after getting warmed up, I was in the 34-35 second range. I think I'll do some warm up solves before starting next week.


----------



## stoic (Dec 11, 2011)

BlueDevil said:


> I think I'll do some warm up solves before starting next week.


 
I generally do 15 warm-up solves before tackling this every week. I used to do 12 but found it wasn't quite enough...?!?
Not that it did me a lot of good this week mind you...


----------



## tigerrose (Dec 12, 2011)

Round 84

*Average- 55.11*

54.61, 50.22, 55.74, 57.97, 63.26, 54.29, 53.29, 56.82, 57.60, 52.12, 49.63, 58.44

My times this week were more consistent, but I've been so busy and my lack of practice is showing... Only one sub-50 :/


----------



## MusicalPulse (Dec 12, 2011)

Round 84 : Speed
31.49

34.17 30.96 29.55 (25.68) 32.19 31.52 35.62 29.25 32.70 (36.58) 29.16 29.73

Meh...I really want to break sub 30.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 12, 2011)

round 84 average 35.85
33.84, 26.03, DNF, 29.74, 34.01, 40.15, 38.18, 30.24, 42.65, 33.23, 35.54, 40.93


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have some nice G-perms that works really well on BigCubes, but I won't share!
> [Rewritten to suit the purpose]





Schmidt said:


> Please.


Sorry, I missed this earlier - I didn't mean to ignore you. But perhaps I overrepresented them. I'm sure people who are good at big cubes would hate them - they're really not that good any way you look at them, but they work much better on big cubes relatively speaking than they do on small cubes. They're just really old ones taken from speedcubing.com. This one:
R' L' U2 R L y' R U' L U2 R' U L' U'
and it's inverse, mirror, and mirror inverse. The regrips are pretty bad, but the regrips don't affect the overall time as a percentage as much on big cubes as they do on small ones, so they work pretty well comparatively. The multislice thing works well on big cubes because it's fairly easy to turn the two outside slices opposite directions at the same time while leaving the middle layers alone, almost no matter what size the cube might be. They work as well on a 7x7x7 as on a 4x4x4.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> .... perhaps I overrepresented them.


 
I think I'll pass then. Right now I learning Square 1[sighted ] and Megaminx, so I don't need new algs. for old cubes right now. But thanks for sharing anyway.


----------



## Braydon (Dec 13, 2011)

round 84
*average-30.96*
33.91 (21.15) 32.92 32.21 (36.35) 33.59 30.54 30.10 25.88 26.44 32.50 31.48


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 84 Average: 49.44

Standard deviation: 4.96
Best Time: 41.42
Worst Time: 58.02

Times: 49.48 46.50 46.92 56.39 48.74 45.50 41.42 56.12 58.02 45.43 52.65 46.70

First sub 50 average (just barely!) I'm happy that all the times were sub 60 (finally!) It's nice to know that a slllooowwww learner such as myself can actually improve


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 13, 2011)

*Round Eighty-Four Results*

*Round Eighty-Four​*








Congratulations to this week's graduate: Divineskulls!


Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 13, 2011)

*Round Eighty-Five Scrambles*

*Round Eighty-Five
Potential Closing Time - Monday December 19th​**Scrambles*
1. L R' D' L' U2 R2 L' U2 D R2 B L' D2 U' L R' F R F' U2 B' D B2 R U2
2. D' R' F' U2 D F2 U2 F' R' B2 R2 L' U' F' U2 D2 F' B R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 L'
3. U2 D2 R' L B2 L' F' D B2 L2 B2 R U' L2 U' B' F' U2 L D' L' U2 L U2 F'
4. F2 L2 B F R' B' D B' F2 D' B L B' D2 R D R' L2 U2 L R B' U2 R' L'
5. B2 L D2 U L' R' B R' B' F L2 B' U2 B2 F R2 U R2 L D' F' B U R2 B2
6. B2 U' R L' B L2 B' U B2 L B R D L' B2 F U' F L2 R F R U' L R2
7. U' B R F B D F D F2 R' D' L' U' B D' U' L' F' R2 D U2 F R' F2 U
8. R B' R' F' U L' R' U' L F2 R2 F2 B R' D' F2 U' R U' L2 B2 D F D' F2
9. L2 R B' D2 B U2 F R2 D F' B2 D L U2 L' R' F D2 B F' D L F2 D B'
10. R L2 F L R' F' U2 R2 D2 R D2 L B U' R D2 B2 F' D L F' B' R2 B D
11. F2 L F U2 D F U2 R D2 B U2 F R2 B2 R2 F U2 B' U2 F' B' U2 F R2 D'
12. D R' U D' R2 D2 R D U' F2 D' B R2 B D' L' B F' U R D L R F' U2


----------



## hcfong (Dec 13, 2011)

*Round 85*
*Average: 54.07*


1. 44.64 
2. 54.63 
3. 45.90 
4. 53.21 
5. 47.32 
6. 54.03 
7. 79.83 (am I the only one who, when faced with the prospect of his first ever sub-25, completely and utterly forgets how to do a T-perm and ends up with pretty much a scrambled cube again?)
8. 52.68 
9. 57.82 
10. 73.98 (don't know what went wrong here)
11. 46.66 
12. 54.46 

Back to the 50s again. This was a disastrous session. Everything that could go wrong, did go wrong. Messing up easy PLLs, mixing up colours - hooray for my colour blindness - putting F2L pairs in the wrong slot and not noticing it, etc. It looked so promising after last weeks sub-50.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2011)

*Round 85 - 3x3 on 4x4
Average: 28.55*

Times: 28.62, 31.17, 28.00, (23.56), 27.85, 25.77, 30.60, 32.81, 25.81, 30.00, (33.41), 24.91

Pretty terrible - several of the solves seemed to take forever. But at least I've graduated, so next week I can start trying it on 5x5x5. I've not timed a 3x3x3 solve on 5x5x5 in years - I'm really curious how fast it will be, but I'm determined not to try until it's specifically for this competition.


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 85
*Average = 32.77*

1. 35.03
2. 29.09
3. 37.92
4. 37.73
5. 30.86
6. 30.65
7. 29.31
8. 30.95
9. 31.04
10. (27.64)
11. 35.12
12. (52.20)


----------



## JackL (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 85
*Average = 30.57*

1. *(*00:23.30*)*
2. 00:28.15
3. 00:32.55
4. 00:32.09
5. 00:30.48
6: 00:27.07
7. 00:29.20
8. 00:27.32
9. 00:32.31
10.00:27.56
11.00:39.03
12.*(*00:42.17*)*

Anyone else get really shaky and nervous when you time yourself, it's really frustrating!


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 85: Speed

*Average: 35.21*

37.06, 38.20, 39.29, 34.77, 35.28, 36.93, 35.99, 33.45, 29.37, 31.27, 36.59, 32.57

First sub-30 solve ever, yes!


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 13, 2011)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average:  33.39
Best Time: 26.01
Worst Time: 39.62
Standard deviation: 4.41

01.[] 39.62 L R' D' L' U2 R2 L' U2 D R2 B L' D2 U' L R' F R F' U2 B' D B2 R U2
02.[] 31.46 D' R' F' U2 D F2 U2 F' R' B2 R2 L' U' F' U2 D2 F' B R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 L'
03.[] 26.42 U2 D2 R' L B2 L' F' D B2 L2 B2 R U' L2 U' B' F' U2 L D' L' U2 L U2 F'
04.[] 32.89 F2 L2 B F R' B' D B' F2 D' B L B' D2 R D R' L2 U2 L R B' U2 R' L'
05.[] 37.82 B2 L D2 U L' R' B R' B' F L2 B' U2 B2 F R2 U R2 L D' F' B U R2 B2
06.[] 26.01 B2 U' R L' B L2 B' U B2 L B R D L' B2 F U' F L2 R F R U' L R2
07.[] 39.45 U' B R F B D F D F2 R' D' L' U' B D' U' L' F' R2 D U2 F R' F2 U
08.[] 31.57 R B' R' F' U L' R' U' L F2 R2 F2 B R' D' F2 U' R U' L2 B2 D F D' F2
09.[] 37.25 L2 R B' D2 B U2 F R2 D F' B2 D L U2 L' R' F D2 B F' D L F2 D B'
10.[] 31.84 R L2 F L R' F' U2 R2 D2 R D2 L B U' R D2 B2 F' D L F' B' R2 B D
11.[] 30.46 F2 L F U2 D F U2 R D2 B U2 F R2 B2 R2 F U2 B' U2 F' B' U2 F R2 D'
12.[] 34.78 D R' U D' R2 D2 R D U' F2 D' B R2 B D' L' B F' U R D L R F' U2

⁇⁙⁗⁒⁂⁗⁇⁏⁙⁇⁏⁙ << Those are the colors I used. Don't know what happened to the txt file I save the letters in.
Pretty bad this time. I might try to warm up sometime.


----------



## Cvince (Dec 14, 2011)

Round 85 - speed

AVG *36,37*

39.66, 32.02, 37.06, 36.01, (27.53), 32.41, 36.65, 38.07, 42.23, 34.28, 35.26, (43.97)

Good avg for me, not as good than last week, but it was clearly not my real times last week. Holidays are coming, I'll try to improve during that time, I'll learn the G perms in the plane 


edit:wrong round number corrected


----------



## Moops (Dec 14, 2011)

*Round 85*

*Average: 30.01* LOL!
*Standard Deviation: 3.90*

30.40, (45.78), 24.44, 33.14, 28.49, 38.38, 33.85, (23.06), 31.48, 23.27, 28.96, 27.65


----------



## stoic (Dec 14, 2011)

35.36, 31.24, 34.42, 37.02, DNF, 32.86, 38.42, 42.60, 28.12, 32.39, 38.48, 39.96

avg 36.28


----------



## Carson (Dec 15, 2011)

*Round 85 - 3x3 on 4x4
Average: 33.89*

Times:
38.57, 35.98, 34.97, 31.86, 30.23, 33.69, 33.20, 29.43, 33.67, 33.50, 41.49, 33.28


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 15, 2011)

Round 85
31.57, 38.12, 38.06, 33.97, 33.06, 31.49, 31.79, 31.68, 41.67, (20.63), (45.14), 32.64 = 34.41

Not a good average for me (currently about 33 sec) - too many mistakes. But look! A new PB single!


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 15, 2011)

Round 83
On 4x4 (333 stage)

Average: 30.49

1. 39.57
2. 29.27
3. 27.41
4. 28.43
5. 27.06
6. 29.79
7. 28.21
8. 31.78
9. 33.41
10. 27.35
11. 29.66
12. 39.95 Messed up my cross somehow...

I decided to do this too. It's a lot faster than I had thought I was, so that's a good thing.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 15, 2011)

round 85 average 35.07
44.07, 30.41, 29.64, 42.94, 26.77, 35.58, 37.62, 42.62, 24.58, 35.03, 41.26, 28.87


----------



## foxfan352 (Dec 16, 2011)

Round 85

Avg 29.99

1. 29.57
2. 28.58
3. 32.97
4. 31.74
5. 29.89
6. 30.56
7. 26.67
8. 33.75
9. 32.32
10. 27.98
11. 23.41 pll skip!!!!
12. 32.43

Took a break from cubing now I am back trying to be sub 30. got some lucky solves


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 16, 2011)

Round 85 - speed

Avg. 34.60

1. 35.03
2. 37.38
3. (28.90)
4. 30.73
5. (40.00) ughhhh
6. 33.46 
7. 38.94
8. 38.28
9. 28.91
10. 34.35
11. 34.83
12. 34.10

I did ok I guess. 
Practicing this week has been really good for me  New PB single/av5/and av12 (21.69/29.31/31.88)


----------



## SamKennedy (Dec 17, 2011)

*Round 85*
I am learning roux and will be using that now, so my times will be slower, but there is much more potential for improvement with roux than there is for CFOP 

Individual Times: (1:41.40), (44.72), 53.65, 53.66, 53.86, 1:00.50, 48.72, 1:04.82, 58.01, 1:15.83, POP, 51.28
Average: 60.59 seconds

It took me about 1 year to get to those sorts of times with CFOP, I've only been doing roux for 1 week, there's a ton of potential for this method!


----------



## Braydon (Dec 17, 2011)

Round:85

Average:27.26

1. 28.79
2. 28.38
3. 23.17
4. 26.33
5. 26.39
6. 21.64
7. 28.26
8. 30.91	
9. 19.77
10. 31.03
11. 27.68
12. 32.85


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 18, 2011)

Round 85 - 3x3 on 4x4

Average - 29.02

*Times*
25.79, 33.13, *22.54*, 30.32, *39.86*, 24.93, 28.50, 31.54, 33.71, 26.32, 26.95, 29.01


----------



## miotatsu (Dec 19, 2011)

round 85 - speed
current avg12: 56.19 | best:	41.35 | worst:	1:26.66 | std:	16.2%

(1:26.66), 1:05.17, 1:09.50, 1:07.59, 47.07, 47.41, 55.65, 42.66, 53.60, 1:03.15, (41.35), 50.06

I switched methods so my times are a little worse - pretty happy with this though


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 19, 2011)

Round 85 Average: 63.64

Standard deviation: 7.43
Best Time: 48.75
Worst Time: 72.81

Times: 54.58 59.05 48.75 70.37 70.06 65.90 61.89 72.81 55.66 59.50 67.84 71.53

WOW! wtf happened? i dunno... I was happy to see the 48.75 and was hopeful that things would get better but wow I must be in a bad place! Well, hopefully practice this week will help next week's ave...


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 19, 2011)

Waiting for round 86 
I'm new to this thread


----------



## TiTANxShbJ (Dec 19, 2011)

Surely wanna break the sub 30 mark in round 86


----------



## MusicalPulse (Dec 19, 2011)

Round 85 : Speed
31.89

33.69 37.47 26.83 34.81 34.58 27.95 25.26 31.89 (50.44) 30.02 (23.31) 36.37

Sigh...I can feel the sub-30 at my fingertips. Ao12 just hates me I guess. I got a 27.xx Ao5 right before this too ><


----------



## Skullush (Dec 19, 2011)

*ROUND 85 - OH
Average of 12: 30.94*
1. 29.36 
2. 28.31 
3. 29.87 
4. 33.05 
5. 27.91 
6. 35.17 
7. (36.34) 
8. 30.85 
9. (26.69) 
10. 28.29 
11. 35.17 
12. 31.38


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Round 85: 35.81*
Rubik's cube one-handed

Mean: 35.99
Standard deviation: 5.69
Best Time: 27.52
Worst Time: 46.18

Best average of 5: 32.49
7-11 - 32.38 (40.58) 32.38 32.72 (32.16)

Best average of 12: *35.81*
1-12 - 35.40 (46.18) (27.52) 30.59 40.30 36.03 32.38 40.58 32.38 32.72 32.16 45.59


----------



## AndersB (Dec 20, 2011)

Round 85 - OH: 40.59

31.75, 41.77, 34.97, 50.03, 50.77, 47.25, 38.30, 31.45, 38.39, 44.30, 41.03, 38.08


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 21, 2011)

*Round Eighty-Five Results*

*Round Eighty-Five​*








Congratulations to this week's graduate: Mike Hughey!

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 21, 2011)

*Round Eighty-Six Scrambles*

*Round Eighty-Six
Potential Closing Time - Tuesday December 27th​*
I don't think I'll be able to post results next Monday, December 26th so I set the closing date to Tuesday, December 27th. The following week I hope to be back on schedule for closing the round out on Monday, January 2nd. 

*Scrambles*
1. R2 U' F U R B2 F' D2 R L2 F' R L2 B D' F' U' B F2 R U' L2 F R2 U2
2. L2 R D U2 L' B R' F D2 R2 B R2 L B U' B' U R L' F D' F' L U' B
3. D2 R' D' F2 U2 L B' L F' L' R2 B' L F' D2 F D B R F' R2 U' B2 R2 U
4. R2 F U' L R2 D' L2 F' D F' D' L' U D' F R' D2 R' L2 F2 U B R U F
5. B' R2 F L' F D2 R' B2 F' R2 B U2 F U F2 L' R2 D B' R' D' U2 L2 B U'
6. R D2 B L' D2 R' F2 D2 U2 B F' L' F L R2 B2 L' F' U R' F2 B2 D' F2 D2
7. F' B' R2 L2 D B2 D2 B' U2 D R' U R' L' D2 B2 F' U2 D2 B' U' B' F U B'
8. R' F' D L' U' F' B D2 R2 U L' F' L' R2 F U L D U B F' L' F2 D L2
9. B L R2 F2 U2 D2 L F2 D' U2 F L' R F' B' U L' D R F2 B U' F' B2 L
10. D' L B2 R2 L' U F' D2 U F' L2 D' R' B2 U' F' R' U' D2 R L U' D2 R2 D2
11. R2 D' R' D2 L B2 D' B F' D2 F L' D F' L2 U2 R D R' F2 B R' D2 R' D2
12. F L2 R U' D2 R F B L2 U' F2 R' L' F' D2 R2 D2 L2 R' B U' D R F2 L2


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 21, 2011)

Round 86 : Speed (3x3) I use CFOP ( 4LLL) 
Average : 32.76 

1 34.74 
2 34.72
3 26.51
4 (24.65)
5 26.64
6 29.58
7 37.18
8 (40.10)
9 39.96
10 36.31
11 31.56
12 30.42 

I'm kinda new to this >< 
Also I'm very please with the result,gonna work one f2l and rock round 87! NEW PB FTW


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 21, 2011)

Round 86 - Speed
Average - 00:31.52

12:	00:29.95	x
11:	00:35.82	x
10:	00:30.27	x
9:	00:31.20	x
8:	00:30.67	x
7:	00:39.63	x
6:	00:28.49	x
5:	00:29.04	x
4:	00:31.63	x
3:	00:28.51	x
2:	00:32.17	x
1:	00:37.47	x

I won't complain considering I haven't cubed in weeks and it's 3.22a.m. Had 3 sub 30 averages today, so much sharper with execution, and had a 20.xx single. I feel like learning full PLL and OLL after Exams in January and then setting myself up for a summer of serious cubing. Sub 15 is possible methinks! Maybe I'm just delerious from sleep deprivation. Either way I'm happy


----------



## hcfong (Dec 21, 2011)

*Round 86*
Average: 46.03

1. 40.62 
2. 51.47 
3. 43.73 
4. 38.44 
5. 48.89 
6. 40.21 
7. 45.93 
8. 44.88 
9. 50.21 
10. 54.92 
11. 46.22 
12. 48.14


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 21, 2011)

Round 86
average: 37.89

First 3x3 speed in months, no warm-up solves
It sure shows in the first few solves. 
LOL scramble 4 why oh why did I let the cube slip during SMx3???
Pretty happy with the average as I used to be 40-ish


12:	00:34.03	
11:	00:34.85	
10:	00:38.84	
9:	00:26.23	
8:	00:34.61	
7:	00:35.12	
6:	00:36.30	
5:	00:39.97	
4:	00:39.76	
3:	00:38.98	
2:	00:46.44	
1:	00:46.50


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 21, 2011)

*OH:*

*Average: 1:06.92*

1:02.97, 1:22.23, 1:07.03, 56.83, 1:11.42, 1:10.01, 1:13.16, 1:09.40, (1:32.99), (50.32), 54.43, 1:01.76

Nothing great


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2011)

*Round 86 - 3x3 on 5x5
Average: 34.42*

Times: 36.35, 31.73, 31.11, 32.22, 38.21, 35.81, (40.70), 35.44, 35.70, (28.84), 32.35, 35.28

Obviously this is a little harder for me than 4x4x4.  I didn't realize I was giving up so much time on this for 5x5x5 - 12 to 13 seconds! Perhaps practicing this here will help. The problem is lockups; I'm not aware of how many there are when doing normal 5x5x5 solves, but when I isolate just the 3x3x3 phase like this, it becomes obvious that there are tons of lockups in that phase.


----------



## adragast (Dec 21, 2011)

Round 86: 29.57

12:	00:27.25	x
11:	00:32.45	x
10:	00:30.23	x
9:	00:27.87	x
8:	00:33.91	x
7:	00:27.10	x
6:	00:25.21	x
5:	00:30.27	x
4:	00:28.00	x
3:	00:28.26	x
2:	00:37.71	x
1:	00:30.33	x

I did it ! My first average here with Roux (switching from Fridrich). I had a really good start for the 8th solve but messed up the L6E.


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hopefully I'm not too late to join. I've been getting better, but I'm kinda slow today. I'm using F2L, 2LOLL, PLL/2LPLL.


Round 86: 38.84 


1. 40.81, 
2. 48.09, 
3. 36.62, 
4. 30.19, 
5. 38.45, 
6. 35.69, 
7. 46.10, 
8. 36.97, 
9. 34.35,
10. 43.94,
11. 30.49,
12. 44.35

Unhappy about the times in the 40.00's.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 22, 2011)

ROUND 86, OH
(45.16), 34.09, 31.42, 36.92, 34.64, (26.12), 37.52, 36.93, 39.52 , 41.08 , 44.53, 38.57 = 37.52
PB single in there


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 22, 2011)

Round 86 - speed
Avg. 30.83

1. 31.50
2. 32.05
3. 34.74
4. (25.78)
5. 26.07
6. 28.88
7. 38.01
8. 28.38
9. 31.74
10. 28.47
11. (43.49)
12. 28.41

So close. This is actually one of my best averages. My recognition is getting much better. If it wasn't for a couple really big mistakes, I would have had it. Next week for the win.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Dec 22, 2011)

Round 86 - speed
*Avg: 29.01*

1. 23.80
2. 35.13
3. 31.93
4. 27.35
5. 30.29
6. 34.74
7. 26.13
8. 31.22
9. 24.41
10. 26.84
11. 26.78
12. 30.41

Anything above 32s would be known as failure recog on a G-perm.


----------



## stoic (Dec 22, 2011)

29.35, 30.52, 44.43, 37.85, 42.31, 30.16, 38.25, 33.50, 32.00, 38.58, 32.46, 30.15

avg 34.58


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 22, 2011)

early morning cubing there ellwd?


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 22, 2011)

Round 86 - One-Handed

32.86, 35.02, 38.12, 36.95, 34.01, (29.03), 33.11, (38.77), 34.82, 35.70, 36.88, 33.29 = *35.08*


----------



## stoic (Dec 22, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> early morning cubing there ellwd?



Lol yes it's the only time I get enough peace to cube without getting interrupted...good to see you back in the race bro


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 22, 2011)

ellwd said:


> good to see you back in the race bro


 Good to be back. I kinda lost interest the last month but I'm more interested now than I have been since I got my first sub 30 so I think I'm on the way for sub 30 next week


----------



## AndersB (Dec 22, 2011)

Round 86 - OH
AVG12: 36.52

42.95, 34.92, 30.02, 35.51, 39.12, 36.34, 35.97, 32.82, 40.26, 38.96, 25.44, 41.26

Getting better, hoping to be sub -30 soon!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 22, 2011)

29.19, 36.74, (48.54), (28.35), 32.33, 31.54, 31.88, 38.10, 41.26, 36.63, 30.17, 40.34 = 34.82

Not up to speed for some reason - and lots of mistakes - damn!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Round 86 - Rubik's cube one-handed: 32.64* 

Best average of 5: 32.36
8-12 - (33.96) 33.91 31.34 (26.81) 31.83

Average of 12: *32.64*
26.91 (42.55) 34.90 30.83 34.97 30.71 37.00 33.96 33.91 31.34 (26.81) 31.83


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 23, 2011)

Round 86 – Speed

*Average: 32.13*

33.07, 33.88+, 37.86, 26.31+, 30.85, 32.38, 31.19, 28.77, 29.42, 35.33, 32.23, 34.13


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 23, 2011)

Round 86 - 3x3 on 4x4

Average - 30.35

*Times:*
27.95, *39.23*, 29.73, 28.87, 31.11, 28.44, 32.99, 37.07, 27.91, *23.05*, 30.46, 28.95

Not good at all. It's a lot of lockups.


----------



## JackL (Dec 23, 2011)

Round 86 - Speed 3x3

*Average = 29.57*

*Times:*

1.	00:29.75
2.	00:29.05
3.	00:28.53
4.	00:23.89 
5.	00:33.12
6.	*(00:19.98)* (Easy F2L and Full OLL and PLL, new PB. Aww Yeah)
7.	00:27.63	
8.	00:32.40
9.	00:27.01
10. 00:33.67
11.	*(00:38.22)* (easy F2L and OLL, Messed up a v-perm)
12.	00:30.70


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 23, 2011)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 32.64
Best Time: 20.89
Worst Time: 46.45
Standard deviation: 6.95

01.* 26.71 R2 U' F U R B2 F' D2 R L2 F' R L2 B D' F' U' B F2 R U' L2 F R2 U2
02.[R] 30.50 L2 R D U2 L' B R' F D2 R2 B R2 L B U' B' U R L' F D' F' L U' B
03.[O] 44.11 D2 R' D' F2 U2 L B' L F' L' R2 B' L F' D2 F D B R F' R2 U' B2 R2 U
04.[W] 26.43 R2 F U' L R2 D' L2 F' D F' D' L' U D' F R' D2 R' L2 F2 U B R U F
05.[R] 35.23 B' R2 F L' F D2 R' B2 F' R2 B U2 F U F2 L' R2 D B' R' D' U2 L2 B U'
06.[O] 33.29 R D2 B L' D2 R' F2 D2 U2 B F' L' F L R2 B2 L' F' U R' F2 B2 D' F2 D2
07.[W] 35.82 F' B' R2 L2 D B2 D2 B' U2 D R' U R' L' D2 B2 F' U2 D2 B' U' B' F U B'
08.[R] 20.89 R' F' D L' U' F' B D2 R2 U L' F' L' R2 F U L D U B F' L' F2 D L2
09.[W] 27.92 B L R2 F2 U2 D2 L F2 D' U2 F L' R F' B' U L' D R F2 B U' F' B2 L
10.[G] 32.48 D' L B2 R2 L' U F' D2 U F' L2 D' R' B2 U' F' R' U' D2 R L U' D2 R2 D2
11.[R] 46.45 R2 D' R' D2 L B2 D' B F' D2 F L' D F' L2 U2 R D R' F2 B R' D2 R' D2
12. 33.90 F L2 R U' D2 R F B L2 U' F2 R' L' F' D2 R2 D2 L2 R' B U' D R F2 L2

#3 couldn't find 4th F2L pair
#7 trying to make some F2L pairs Roux style. Not good when the cross is already made
#8 could have been PB, but I got a 19.62 yesterday (PB on red though)*


----------



## emolover (Dec 23, 2011)

49.66 (Roux)

57.82, 46.71, 35.30, 1:02.11, 46.22, 36.45, DNF(1:11.21), 46.93, 51.40, 37.06, 50.65, 1:01.22


----------



## CUBEobsessor (Dec 23, 2011)

Round 86- 3x3 speed
Average- 28.95

Times:
*DNF(33.13)*
30.11
32.93
22.76
26.25
32.02
32.91
25.44
25.72
*21.33* New PB 
23.82
37.54
The worst three times are because of my super slow G-perms (excluding the DNF, which I screwed up a G-perm).


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 24, 2011)

Round 86
3x3 on 4x4
Average: 28.09

Individual times: 28.32, (25.58), 26.78, 27.08, 28.47, 26.66, 30.58, 30.68, 26.25, (36.10), 26.34, 29.71

Much better than last week. My ShengShou (v3 with lubix) seems to be *really* locky. It's getting annoying. It used to be really smooth, but now it seems like something is catching internally. Any ideas why this is?


----------



## foxfan352 (Dec 24, 2011)

Round 86 3x3 speed

Average 29.57

1. 26.91
2. 32.06
3. 29.04
4. 30.97
5. 33.47
6. 24.72
7. 28.38
8. 27.08
9. 29.53
10. 27.82
11. 28.97
12. 35.92 got a pop


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Dec 25, 2011)

round 86 - roux
average of 12 33.48

30.66, 40.63, 32.45, 37.61, 30.36, 35.56, 30.41, 34.02, 28.05, 32.06, 34.79, 36.92

the 28.05 was 1x2x3 block in inspection  usually i can only plan 1x2x2


----------



## SlechtValk (Dec 26, 2011)

After failing to get <30s in the <20s thread for 6 times in a row, I decided to get my <30s badge first...

*Round 86
Average of 12: 30.68*

34.63 (R-Perm)
26.46 (G-Perm of the worst kind)
29.88 (U-Perm)
29.68 (Z-Perm)
39.53 (A-Perm, lost my way during F2L)
28.80 (E-Perm)
25.93 (F-Perm)
36.18 (E-Perm, lost my way during F2L, again...)
28.44 (G-Perm)
28.46 (U-Perm)
29.84 (A-Perm)
34.38 (N-Perm, my worst PLL and a bad F2L, again...)

Ao12: 30.68
Ao5: 28.57


----------



## samehsameh (Dec 27, 2011)

*Round 86 - Speed - CFOP

Average: 29.77 σ = 2.70*

1. 32.90 
2. 32.29
3. 29.80
4. *34.41*
5. 30.15 
6. 23.22
7. 28.04 
8. 30.69
9. 31.17
10. 29.20 (Pop after 4th F2L  still finished sub 30 ) 
11. *21.93*
12. 30.21

Yay, started off terribly but pulled it back. Hopefully the last round i do on my lock prone guhong as new cube been in post for a while.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Dec 27, 2011)

Round 86

Avg : 61.25

1. 64.11
2. 53.30
3. 55.09
4. 76.50
5. 58.92
6. 50.96
7. 56.73
8. 58.20
9. 75.10
10. 63.58
11. 49.15
12. 78.38


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 27, 2011)

*Round Eighty-Six Results*

*Round Eighty-Six​*








No graduates this week.

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 27, 2011)

*Round Eighty-Seven Scrambles*

*Round Eighty-Seven
Potential Closing Time - Monday, January 2nd​**Scrambles*
1. B2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R U' R2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 L' D' F2 U' D2 L' D' F D' F2 D2
2. B F' D2 B F2 D2 U' B2 F2 D U' L2 U' B' D' U2 R F D2 R2 F' L B R2 U2
3. B' D' U' B' U' D F' R' L F2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L B2 R F U' B' U D
4. R' F' D' L' F' D F' D R2 B R' B L' U F2 D2 B2 U B R U2 L R2 U' D2
5. R U R' U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F L F2 D L F' D2 B' D2 R2 F R' D2 B2 R2
6. U2 D B' U F2 L B' R B2 U2 R D L U2 F' L' U' R' D' B' U' L' B U R2
7. L2 D' U2 F' D2 U' R B2 L2 B F L U B2 F2 R2 U L' B' D2 R' U2 L U R2
8. L' R D F B2 U2 L' D' R2 B' L D B D' R2 L2 B L F' U R' L' U F' R
9. F L' U2 L' B2 L2 F2 B R' L2 B2 U F2 D' B' R2 D' L2 F' R2 U F L R' U2
10. D F2 U' B F2 U2 B L2 D2 L B' L' F D B2 R L B2 F' R' B2 R2 B U2 L2
11. L U' R B' F R' L2 B2 L' F D' L' U' F' R' D2 L U' F2 R' B' F2 R' B' R
12. B R2 L2 U' D2 B' F2 D2 U L2 U' L F D2 B U2 R F U2 R2 B2 R' U2 L B2


----------



## MusicalPulse (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got back from vacation.

Round 86 : Speed

30.09
32.22 29.14 29.39 25.21 (24.70) 32.40 29.78 31.92 29.63 (39.44) 30.82 30.38


----------



## MusicalPulse (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 87 : Speed

30.29
28.15 26.08 30.70 29.38 (39.96) 34.77 29.94 (23.11) 27.05 38.73 29.96 28.17

I got more sub-30s, but the average was higher?


----------



## insane569 (Dec 28, 2011)

*ROUND 87 OH*
Best average of 12: *29.69*
1-12 - (35.14) 31.51 30.38 (26.26) 31.36 30.35 31.19 32.75 26.93 27.78 27.74 26.93

wow. I didn't think I had gotten that fast.


----------



## Riley (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 87, OH, Riley. Average: 46.20

45.46, 46.39, 46.66, 50.69, 38.39, 50.50, 49.23, 36.71, 43.13, 41.92, 53.03, 49.63


----------



## CUBEobsessor (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 87- 3x3 speed Average- 27.53 Times: 1. 23.57 2. 27.40 3. 28.25 4. 23.49 5. 28.92 6. 30.29 7. 28.40 8. *35.93* 9. 27.81 10. 26.73 11. 30.42 12. *22.30* 35.93 was a pop... >_> I think my cube is tensioned too loose. It seems to pop a lot. The last one could have been a PB, but I kept locking up on F perm. Execution was around 3 seconds slower than normal.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 87 Speed AVG: 32.95

1 35.78
2 35.89
3 30.11
4 38.23
5 28.35
6 38.65
7 33.21
8 35.72
9 26.25
10 29.05
11 34.90
12 28.22

No mood for cubing,don't know why,mistakes here and there


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 87
Average: 38.06

Times:
45.38
39.38
34.38
35.68
36.24
36.91
47.28
29.67
49.02
36.36
35.14
33.82


Haven't improved :/


----------



## hcfong (Dec 28, 2011)

*Round 87*
*Average: 45.20*

1. 59.22 
2. 45.31 
3. 46.17 
4. 42.10 
5. 39.34 
6. 47.59 
7. 45.34 
8. 44.09 
9. 37.89 
10. 39.87 
11. 61.27 
12. 42.92 

My best avg so far, so I'm quite pleased with it. But it could have been sub-45 if I didn't screw up my 11th solve.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 87 speed

Average: 35.41
Doh last two solves...
LOL improvement without practice

34.48, 36.17, 31.58, 37.81, 34.48, 37.02, 35.88, (30.44), 33.98, 31.44, 41.28, (43.64) = 35.41


----------



## foxfan352 (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 87
3x3 speed

Average 29.05

1. 23.63
2. 31.30
3. 30.47
4. 27.20
5. 30.53
6. 28.98
7. 33.06
8. 29.53
9. 27.80
10. 26.90
11. 34.13
12. 25.08


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2011)

*Round 87 - 3x3 on 5x5
Average: 35.47*

Times: (43.01), 35.47, 34.61, 31.88, 37.95, 32.08, 40.32, (30.90), 34.49, 36.62, 32.23, 39.02

First and last solves killed me. On the first one, I had a really bad lockup where the X centers got out of alignment. I'm still surprised by how bad I am at this - I really expected to be almost sub-30 already.


----------



## kzj (Dec 28, 2011)

*Round 87 - 3x3x3 speed*

*Avg10/12: 31.32*
Best single: 25.17
Best avg3/5: 28.19

Times: 30.99, 33.27, 27.61, (25.17), 33.16, 30.56, 26.41, 31.38, 32.54, (35.70), 34.66, 32.58


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 29, 2011)

*Round 87 - 3x3x3 speed

Avg 10/12: 38.63*

Times: 38.14, (41.86), (36.08), 39.26, 36.81, 38.34, 41.04, 38.78, 41.50, 36.43, 37.42, 38.61

Not close to my best, but a good starting point. I didn't have any good solves but I didn't have any awful ones either (thanks to a PLL skip on the ninth one).


----------



## JackL (Dec 29, 2011)

*Round 87 - 3x3 Speed
Avg 10/12 - 29:22*

1. *(21.62)*
2. 33.85
3. 26.08
4. 31.81
5. 28.32
6. 35.30
7. *(35.54)*
8. 26.92
9. 27.09	
10. 23.46
11. 29.69
12. 29.64


----------



## emolover (Dec 30, 2011)

Roux 

43.84

44.44, 56.89, 54.03, 41.42, 39.29, 41.74, 39.43, 39.56, 47.48, 35.67, 55.36, 30.57

Yea improvement!


----------



## matotaos1 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Round 87 - OH*
*Average: 48.65*

39.61
(56.59)
46.62
53.52
(32.82) PLL skip
49.28
54.01
47.51
44.17
52.34
49.77
49.64


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 87

(48.34), 29.16, (26.34), 29.59, 30.34, 28.80, 29.93, 28.86, 30.12, 30.44, 29.33, 29.87 = 29.64

Pow! Actual sub-30! Very consistent following the dodgy start where I messed up a G-Perm. My usual average is about 33 right now.


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 86--*BACKSOLVE*
*Average = 32.49*

1. 31.06
2. 32.76
3. 28.96
4. 27.54
5. 44.28
6. (25.60)
7. 28.37
8. (48.53)
9. 30.92
10. 35.45
11. 34.86
12. 30.71


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 87
*Average = 34.81*

1. (DNF)
2. (25.20)
3. 40.11
4. 37.98
5. 28.17
6. 35.40
7. 36.00
8. 34.40
9. 30.70
10. 34.98
11. 34.51
12. 35.85


----------



## vami (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 87 Speed
Average = 34.64
Individual Times
1.31.67 
2.38.19 
3.(25.84) 
4.32.67 
5.34.34 
6.37.72 
7.33.08 
8.(46.25)	
9.38.03 
10.34.92 
11.29.22 
12.36.59


----------



## samehsameh (Dec 30, 2011)

*Round 87 - Speed - CFOP

Average: 28.89 σ = 3.11*

1. 33.39
2. *22.46*
3. 25.04
4. 27.71
5. *38.43* ****ed up my cross
6. 27.71
7. 28.12
8. 31.73
9. 31.29
10. 28.89
11. 31.46
12. 23.56

Got my new cube


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 87 - 3x3 on 4x4

Average - 27.67

*Times*
28.86, *24.84*, 26.52, 26.26, *36.13*, 28.80, 31.52, 26.89, 26.81, 27.07, 27.03, 26.91


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 87
3x3 on 4x4
Average - 29.23

Individual times: 31.80, 26.57, 27.30, 30.16, 26.51, 31.58, 30.80, 23.41, 35.62, 34.43, 29.78, 22.43
That was a close one. I don't know what happened. I nearly got +30! I got a shengshou 5x5 for Christmas, and I've been using that a LOT; I guess I'm just not used to my 4x4.
Wish me luck for graduation next week, and Happy New Year!


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 87

*Average: 30.49*

27.25, 34.43, 28.94, 30.12, 30.77, 32.69, 27.80, 33.95, 28.63, 28.03, 33.12, 30.85

Was really hoping for sub-30, my recognition was just horrible today...


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 1, 2012)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 32.65
Best Time: 26.56
Worst Time: 39.95
Standard deviation: 4.34

01. 28.35[O] B2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R U' R2 L2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 L' D' F2 U' D2 L' D' F D' F2 D2
02. 35.60[G] B F' D2 B F2 D2 U' B2 F2 D U' L2 U' B' D' U2 R F D2 R2 F' L B R2 U2
03. 34.35[R] B' D' U' B' U' D F' R' L F2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L B2 R F U' B' U D
04. 28.43[W] R' F' D' L' F' D F' D R2 B R' B L' U F2 D2 B2 U B R U2 L R2 U' D2
05. 26.56[W] R U R' U2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F L F2 D L F' D2 B' D2 R2 F R' D2 B2 R2
06. 33.03* U2 D B' U F2 L B' R B2 U2 R D L U2 F' L' U' R' D' B' U' L' B U R2
07. 34.56 L2 D' U2 F' D2 U' R B2 L2 B F L U B2 F2 R2 U L' B' D2 R' U2 L U R2
08. 39.20[R] L' R D F B2 U2 L' D' R2 B' L D B D' R2 L2 B L F' U R' L' U F' R
09. 29.28 F L' U2 L' B2 L2 F2 B R' L2 B2 U F2 D' B' R2 D' L2 F' R2 U F L R' U2
10. 35.68[R] D F2 U' B F2 U2 B L2 D2 L B' L' F D B2 R L B2 F' R' B2 R2 B U2 L2
11. 39.95[G] L U' R B' F R' L2 B2 L' F D' L' U' F' R' D2 L U' F2 R' B' F2 R' B' R
12. 28.06[G] B R2 L2 U' D2 B' F2 D2 U L2 U' L F D2 B U2 R F U2 R2 B2 R' U2 L B2

Messed up too much!*


----------



## mmitchev (Jan 1, 2012)

Round 87

*Average : 36.36*

1. 35.05
2. 35.02
3. 40.62
4. 41.05
5. 34.33
6. 35.42
7. 37.08
8. 32.22
9. 37.50
10. 35.28
11. (42.84)
12. (31.20)

I go on too many cubing breaks. No sub 30's


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 2, 2012)

Round 87 - speed
Avg. 31.43

1. 34.77 
2. 30.13 
3. 27.64 
4. (27.28) 
5. 28.30 
6. 28.46 
7. 30.43 
8. 28.57
9. 31.30 
10. 36.25 
11. (45.54) I've yet to have a week with none of these uglies...
12. 38.41



mmitchev said:


> I go on too many cubing breaks.


 
This.


----------



## adragast (Jan 2, 2012)

Round 87: 29.97

Wow... that was close... Messed up twice badly (also the first solve my blocks went really smoothly but I messed up the end)
12:	00:28.22	x
11:	00:29.06	x
10:	00:25.16	x
9:	00:26.20	x
8:	00:24.05	x
7:	00:38.62	x
6:	00:33.82	x
5:	00:26.49	x
4:	00:31.79	x
3:	00:42.96	x
2:	00:28.52	x
1:	00:31.82	x

By the way, anyone noticed we were three with the exact same average last week ?


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 2, 2012)

Round 87

Avg : 60.80

58.84, 54.69, 55.15, 68.58, 70.10, 1:05.49, 71.68, 55.43, 46.79, 61.29, 37.29, 72.22

(Gaaa, almost sub-60!)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 2, 2012)

*average 33.28 round 87*
31.29, 33.62, DNF, 31.43, 33.84, 37.52, 28.97, 25.43, 30.26, DNF, 45.74, 34.71


----------



## insane569 (Jan 2, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> *average 33.28 round 87*
> 31.29, 33.62, DNF, 31.43, 33.84, 37.52, 28.97, 25.43, 30.26, DNF, 45.74, 34.71


 
2 DNF's would be a DNF average
Or am i mistaken?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 3, 2012)

*Round Eighty-Seven Results*

*Round Eighty-Seven​*








Congratulations to this week's graduate: foxfan352!

Nice job MichaelErskine! 

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 3, 2012)

*Round Eighty-Eight Scrambles*

*Round Eighty-Eight
Potential Closing Time - Monday, January 9nd​**Scrambles*
1. R' U2 F U' F' B' U R2 F2 L' U F2 R' F R2 U L2 R2 F' D2 R2 L2 B2 D' U'
2. B2 R' B' D2 L2 F' L' D B R2 D2 F2 U F' R' F B R U2 D' R2 U' B' F2 U2
3. R L' B D R' B D' F2 D' R L2 U F U' D B' L2 F' U B' D F B U F
4. B2 L2 F D2 U' R2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 U R' B2 D R' L2 B' L2 B2 R' L2 U' D2 B2
5. D U' L2 B L U2 B2 L' B L B' D' F' R2 B2 F' L2 U' R' L' B' R2 U F2 L
6. L' F' D2 U2 B D' R' D2 F' B D L' B' F2 R U' F L F D F' R2 U B2 D'
7. L2 B L B' R2 D' F R D' B' F2 D R' L2 F2 U' F' D F' R' L' U D' L' R
8. U D B R' U' L' B R D U R L B2 D' L2 F' R2 B' F U2 D' B D R2 U2
9. B' L' D' B U D2 L' D L' R2 U D' F B2 U' F' D2 F2 L R2 B2 R2 D R2 L
10. L2 R D L' U' L2 R2 B' L D' L' B D F2 B' R D' B2 D R F B2 L2 R' B2
11. B2 L U B' D' R2 B D' B2 R2 F2 D' U' R' U D2 B' U' L F B R2 B2 U2 L
12. R L2 B2 F' D F' U' F' R' D' R2 D2 U' L D R B U2 B D2 R' D R2 F2 L'


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 3, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> *Round Eighty-Seven​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
why did I get a dnf


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 3, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> why did I get a dnf


 
Your first DNF is counted as your high time and dropped. If you get 2 or more DNFs the average is DNF.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 88 - SPEED
1 35.47
2 34.68
3 31.72
4 34.50
5 20.91 (NEW PB FTW)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
6 31.74
7 30.43
8 29.27
9 25.71
10 30.32
11 31.39
12 31.48

AVERAGE: 31.18 

TO MANY MISTAKES FFUU!


----------



## CUBEobsessor (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 88- 3x3 speed
Average- 26.51

Individual Times- 28.53, 25.54, 29.53, 25.16, *22.09*, 23.85, *32.96*, 24.15, 27.47, 26.13, 28.84, 25.90
None of these solves really had anything bad, so it was a pretty good average for me.


----------



## vami (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 88 Speed
Average: 30.50
Individual Times:
1.	27.36	
2.	33.91	
3.	31.88
4.	26.75
5.	(22.28)
6.	(35.06)
7.	34.39	
8.	31.89
9.	33.66
10.	32.11
11.	26.31	
12.	26.70


----------



## AndersB (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 88 - OH
Average: 35.78

32.74, 35.99, 33.26, 30.62, 33.36, 39.80, 40.99, 38.92, 36.63, 42.36, 35.52, 29.82


----------



## JackL (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 88 - Speed
Average: 31.01

32.85, 28.83, 29.79, 22.78, 33.14, 26.10, 44.98, 41.91, 28.07, 27.88, 29.54, 32.02

I really hate G-Perms. *sigh*


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 3, 2012)

59.31, 53.15, 38.87, 38.74, 44.57, 38.80, 40.81, DNF(43.81), 37.18, 46.79, 1:01.31, 54.81
Avg of 12 ONE HANDED-47.72
I was quite surprised at how good this actually was!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 3, 2012)

Round Eighty-Eight

32.40, 30.87, 32.27, 35.90, 33.51, 30.06, (51.65), (29.72), 36.30, 32.44, 34.87, 36.38 = 33.50

Disappointing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2012)

*Round 88 - 3x3 on 5x5
Average: 33.51*

Times: 34.68, 39.05, 28.31, (39.14), 34.34, 30.63, 35.95, 29.58, 34.81, 34.65, 33.14, (28.14)

Better (although still a long way from sub-30). I tried slowing down just a little (not a lot), and focusing specifically on turning accurately. Lockups really are my big problem on 5x5x5, and when I did this, it meant far fewer lockups, so even though I was turning slower, I finished quicker. It had nothing to do with lookahead; if anything, my lookahead was worse this way, but lookahead is not as big a problem for me on 5x5x5 as locking up.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 3, 2012)

3x3 OH:
Average of 12: *32.26*
32.76
26.87
29.46
29.26
36.47
32.63
35.51
31.13
28.45
21.09
44.00 
40.01

20+ sec F2L and all those G perms didn't really help.... I did get a PB though so it's not bad.


----------



## Braydon (Jan 3, 2012)

*Round 88

Round Average: 27.17*

Scrambles
1. R' U2 F U' F' B' U R2 F2 L' U F2 R' F R2 U L2 R2 F' D2 R2 L2 B2 D' U' 23.18
2. B2 R' B' D2 L2 F' L' D B R2 D2 F2 U F' R' F B R U2 D' R2 U' B' F2 U2 33.70
3. R L' B D R' B D' F2 D' R L2 U F U' D B' L2 F' U B' D F B U F 25.48
4. B2 L2 F D2 U' R2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 U R' B2 D R' L2 B' L2 B2 R' L2 U' D2 B2 26.30
5. D U' L2 B L U2 B2 L' B L B' D' F' R2 B2 F' L2 U' R' L' B' R2 U F2 L 27.73
6. L' F' D2 U2 B D' R' D2 F' B D L' B' F2 R U' F L F D F' R2 U B2 D' 34.72
7. L2 B L B' R2 D' F R D' B' F2 D R' L2 F2 U' F' D F' R' L' U D' L' R 22.94
8. U D B R' U' L' B R D U R L B2 D' L2 F' R2 B' F U2 D' B D R2 U2 30.33
9. B' L' D' B U D2 L' D L' R2 U D' F B2 U' F' D2 F2 L R2 B2 R2 D R2 L 25.67
10. L2 R D L' U' L2 R2 B' L D' L' B D F2 B' R D' B2 D R F B2 L2 R' B2 23.29
11. B2 L U B' D' R2 B D' B2 R2 F2 D' U' R' U D2 B' U' L F B R2 B2 U2 L 25.12
12. R L2 B2 F' D F' U' F' R' D' R2 D2 U' L D R B U2 B D2 R' D R2 F2 L' 30.89


----------



## Mikel (Jan 4, 2012)

Average= *43.32*
_Round 88 OH_
45.52, 45.19, 39.86, 47.69, (1:06.91), 52.13, 45.69, 53.50, (37.93), 51.30, 46.72, 45.46


----------



## samehsameh (Jan 4, 2012)

*Round 88 - Speed - CFOP

Average: 27.35 σ = 2.71*

1. 29.80
2. 25.79
3. *33.11*
4. 23.09
5. 24.55
6. 26.98
7. 28.54
8. 26.48
9. *21.53*
10. 29.60
11. 26.49
12. 32.19 (Messed up G perm ended up doing it twice  )


----------



## Riley (Jan 4, 2012)

Round 88, Riley, OH

*Average: 43.46*

44.66, 44.90, (37.30), 47.35, 45.27, 45.37, (47.41), 37.84, 45.38, 39.64, 45.94, 38.20


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 4, 2012)

Round 88 Tasguitar7 - Speed - Roux
*Average: 29.04*

32.34, 30.79, 27.41, (26.23), 28.42, (33.24), 28.53, 26.95, 29.62, 27.03, 30.95, 28.33


----------



## hcfong (Jan 4, 2012)

*Round 88:*
*Average: 44.75*

1. 39.88 
2. 51.88 
3. 42.81 
4. 41.88 
5. 41.94 
6. 39.88 
7. 1:17.34 (messed up A perm)
8. 47.84 
9. 43.05 
11. 51.25 
12. 43.93


----------



## kzj (Jan 4, 2012)

*Round 88 - 3x3x3 speed*
*Avg10/12: 32.55* 
Best single: 23.99
Best avg3/5: 30.95 

Times: 34.22, 31.59, (23.99), 33.71, 27.55, 36.58, (37.92), 33.60, 27.78, 33.02, 30.37, 37.14


----------



## zipzap321 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Round 88- *
*Method: Roux*
Average: 35.47
Individual Times:
1. 41.17
2. 37.77
3. 34.60
4. 37.60
5. (45.51)
6. 36.12
7. 36.25
8. 33.71
9. 31.78
10. (29.36)
11. 30.37
12. 35.36


----------



## miotatsu (Jan 5, 2012)

round 88 speed
current avg12: 55.81 | best:	41.72 | worst:	1:11.95 | std:	10.2%
1:01.32, 54.45, 58.22, (1:11.95), 1:01.12, 1:07.18, 51.49, 50.47, 51.04, (41.72), 54.76, 48.09

been taking a bit of a break from cubing, still need to get used to this new system


----------



## MusicalPulse (Jan 5, 2012)

Round 88 - Speed
Average : 28.11

25.16 (21.21) 31.96 30.49 28.44 (35.11) 31.05 21.45 28.36 29.25 28.38 26.57

Woo sub-30 finally ._.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jan 6, 2012)

round 88 - roux
average: 29.71

31.89, 34.27, 26.86, (25.16), 28.20, (38.56), 26.25, 30.21, 26.11, 28.37, 31.82, 33.16 

sub 30 <3
lots of skips in step 4c


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 88- Roux Color neutral.

Average of 12: 30.96 (σ = 6.82)

44.75, 37.61, 18.34(Regular solve), 37.39, 34.41, 33.97, 37.48, 18.14(Regular solve), 28.26, 33.52, 26.32, 22.33(yellow bottom )


I wanna be color neutral . Cause I can only solve red front, yellow top. I think i did pretty good.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 6, 2012)

*ROUND 88 OH*
Best average of 12: *28.95*
1-12 - 26.10 26.86 28.63 (35.07) 32.17 33.99 27.69 26.46 (25.89) 26.93 31.81 28.87


Did pretty good.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 87 - 3x3x3 speed

Avg 10/12: 34.15 (Improvement!)

Times: 36.39, (36.58), (29.89), 35.62, 36.25, 31.69, 32.75, 35.79, 32.19, 31.25, 36.11, 33.46

Most of the 35s and 36s were because of recognition fails, but I still think I could have gotten more sub 30s.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 88 Average: 48.90

Times: 58.33 44.65 46.57 58.38 46.15 45.74 49.50 45.85 57.13 47.07 48.03 39.88

PLL skip on the 39.88.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 8, 2012)

ROUND 88
Average == 33.76 

1. 35.14
2. 36.76
3. 28.51
4. 33.08
5. 33.54
6. 34.57
7. 32.24
8. 34.52
9. 33.82
10. 30.42
11. 34.64
12. 35.65

Amazingly consistent.

Kinda odd. This whole session was. i was on edge, I was worried I wasn't in the zone, even though I was. Usually get a few high 20s. But I only got one. But I still had an alright average. I dunno, it was weird. But fun.

Till Round 89!


----------



## Michael1026 (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 88.

AVG: 36.97

40.49, 33.93, 42.92, 34.15, 45.78, 32.37, 32.93, 36.58, 46.91, 27.68, 38.06, 32.44


Meh, went down 2 seconds, kinda disappointed in some of my times.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 88

Avg. 32.37

1. 33.55 
2. 32.28 
3. 33.51 
4. (27.17) 
5. 33.29 
6. 28.24 
7. 31.92 
8. 38.33
9. 28.97 
10. (38.86) 
11. 31.16 
12. 32.49 

Lock ups. :fp


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 88

*Average: 30.03* NOOO!!! 

29.75, 29.60, 34.08, 27.90, 30.00, 32.09, 30.03, 30.12, 31.31, 29.49, 30.00, 24.76


----------



## dingleb115 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Round 88
Average: 28.47*

25.52, 27.01, 23.21, 30.23, 27.82, 32.14, 29.56, 30.82, 26.35, 23.98, 33.16, 31.23


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 88

Avg : 58.02

70.02, 62.86, 56.11, 53.05, 60.53, 54.40, 61.75, 55.63, 55.95, 47.45, 71.58, 49.87

Sub-60, now on my way to sub-30..


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 9, 2012)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 32.53
Best Time: 25.41
Worst Time: 37.06
Standard deviation: 3.20

01. 34.69[#] R' U2 F U' F' B' U R2 F2 L' U F2 R' F R2 U L2 R2 F' D2 R2 L2 B2 D' U'
02. 36.77[#] B2 R' B' D2 L2 F' L' D B R2 D2 F2 U F' R' F B R U2 D' R2 U' B' F2 U2
03. 29.53[#] R L' B D R' B D' F2 D' R L2 U F U' D B' L2 F' U B' D F B U F
04. 31.09[#] B2 L2 F D2 U' R2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 U R' B2 D R' L2 B' L2 B2 R' L2 U' D2 B2
05. 25.41[#] D U' L2 B L U2 B2 L' B L B' D' F' R2 B2 F' L2 U' R' L' B' R2 U F2 L
06. 32.41[#] L' F' D2 U2 B D' R' D2 F' B D L' B' F2 R U' F L F D F' R2 U B2 D'
07. 37.06[#] L2 B L B' R2 D' F R D' B' F2 D R' L2 F2 U' F' D F' R' L' U D' L' R
08. 31.15[#] U D B R' U' L' B R D U R L B2 D' L2 F' R2 B' F U2 D' B D R2 U2
09. 35.44[#] B' L' D' B U D2 L' D L' R2 U D' F B2 U' F' D2 F2 L R2 B2 R2 D R2 L
10. 30.80[#] L2 R D L' U' L2 R2 B' L D' L' B D F2 B' R D' B2 D R F B2 L2 R' B2
11. 30.26[#] B2 L U B' D' R2 B D' B2 R2 F2 D' U' R' U D2 B' U' L F B R2 B2 U2 L
12. 33.13[#] R L2 B2 F' D F' U' F' R' D' R2 D2 U' L D R B U2 B D2 R' D R2 F2 L'

I blame bad lighting.


----------



## tigerrose (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 88

*Average- 49.33*

39.96, 46.76, 53.25, 57.83, 53.79, 49.84, 43.10, 51.26, 44.57, 47.07, 56.93, 46.71

These last few weeks have been crazy. I'm really happy to finally post again!


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 10, 2012)

Round 88
*Average = 31.90*

1. 32.54
2. 28.17
3. 31.06
4. 31.39
5. (44.62)
6. 34.20
7. 31.35
8. 39.93
9. (27.65)
10. 29.29
11. 31.32
12. 29.73


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 10, 2012)

*Round Eighty-Eight Results*

*Round Eighty-Eight​*








Three graduates this week: CUBEobsessor, samehsameh, and insane569... Congratulations!

Riley were you 2H in round 70?

Graduates


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 10, 2012)

*Round Eighty-Nine Scrambles*

*Round Eighty-Nine
Potential Closing Time - Monday, January 16th​**Scrambles*
1. R' U B L2 D' L2 D R' F2 L U2 R F' B2 U D2 B2 R2 B' L R2 B2 U' F R2
2. B U L2 B R' B D' B L R' D L2 U2 F B U D F2 B D B' F' D2 L2 B
3. B U' B2 D2 F2 L2 B' R L' D' F' D' F B U2 D2 F' D R U D R' L2 D' R'
4. L2 F2 L B2 U R' B2 L' U R' B2 U' B2 F' L' F R2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 B
5. L2 R' U2 B D B U2 L D R' B2 U' B' R2 L B' U F2 L' R' D B U2 B R'
6. F' R U2 F2 D2 R B R' L' D L' F B' U L D L' B' U L' F2 U2 R F R
7. R' U D2 L2 U R B2 F' U2 B2 F2 D U2 F' D R' L F' U' R2 F B2 R F' L2
8. F' L2 F' L' F2 D2 U R' F L F2 L B' D' B R' F' B U F D' B' L' R' D
9. R F R2 U' D2 R' D U' R' D' L' U' F2 R' B' U D R U2 F L' U D B2 F
10. L2 B F U' L F B D2 F U' F2 R2 L2 F L' B2 R U' R2 F' R' U L' B F'
11. R' B L2 F U' B2 D U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 F' D2 B' U L2 F' U L U2 B2 F' U'
12. B' D2 F U F2 U' B F U B' D2 U' F' B' D' R F2 R2 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' D


----------



## Michael1026 (Jan 10, 2012)

Round 89
Average: 35.76

37.28, 39.74, 30.66, 39.64, 34.85, 34.81, 31.51, 28.71, 38.08, 35.69, 39.55, 35.55

No 40's


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 10, 2012)

Round 89
Average : 28.85 
1 27.48
2 27.79
3 (33.65)
4 30.88
5 (25.10)
6 30.80
7 26.25
8 30.62
9 25.64
10 31.56
11 25.72
12 31.75

I'm sexy and I know it


----------



## hcfong (Jan 10, 2012)

*Round 89*
*Average: 44.77*

54.84 
47.09 
39.82 
44.98 
40.33 
39.17 
40.83 
(36.69) 
58.07 
43.17 
(DNF) (massive T-perm fail) 
39.40


----------



## Brest (Jan 10, 2012)

Brest
*Round 89
Average: 39.37*

37.01 39.75 (30.84) 35.91 31.11 47.14 36.07 46.61 48.96 35.27 (57.54) 35.90


Spoiler



Mean: 40.18
Best Time: 30.84
Median: 36.54
Worst Time: 57.54
Standard deviation: 7.78

1. 37.01 R' U B L2 D' L2 D R' F2 L U2 R F' B2 U D2 B2 R2 B' L R2 B2 U' F R2
2. 39.75 B U L2 B R' B D' B L R' D L2 U2 F B U D F2 B D B' F' D2 L2 B
3. 30.84 B U' B2 D2 F2 L2 B' R L' D' F' D' F B U2 D2 F' D R U D R' L2 D' R'
4. 35.91 L2 F2 L B2 U R' B2 L' U R' B2 U' B2 F' L' F R2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 B
5. 31.11 L2 R' U2 B D B U2 L D R' B2 U' B' R2 L B' U F2 L' R' D B U2 B R'
6. 47.14 F' R U2 F2 D2 R B R' L' D L' F B' U L D L' B' U L' F2 U2 R F R
7. 36.07 R' U D2 L2 U R B2 F' U2 B2 F2 D U2 F' D R' L F' U' R2 F B2 R F' L2
8. 46.61 F' L2 F' L' F2 D2 U R' F L F2 L B' D' B R' F' B U F D' B' L' R' D
9. 48.96 R F R2 U' D2 R' D U' R' D' L' U' F2 R' B' U D R U2 F L' U D B2 F
10. 35.27 L2 B F U' L F B D2 F U' F2 R2 L2 F L' B2 R U' R2 F' R' U L' B F'
11. 57.54 R' B L2 F U' B2 D U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 F' D2 B' U L2 F' U L U2 B2 F' U'
12. 35.90 B' D2 F U F2 U' B F U B' D2 U' F' B' D' R F2 R2 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' D


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 10, 2012)

Brest said:


> *Round 89
> Average: 39.37*



Hi buddy, what event are you doing? Surely you cannot be slower than me?


----------



## kzj (Jan 10, 2012)

*Round 89 - 3x3x3 speed*
*Avg10/12: 29.95* 
Best single: 26.19
Best avg3/5: 29.76

Times: (26.19) 30.63 29.57 31.20 33.27 27.67 29.78 (34.13) 29.48 30.03 27.84 30.09


----------



## vami (Jan 10, 2012)

Round 89 Speed
Average: 29.49
Individual Times:
Individual Times:
1.	27.67
2.	29.39
3.	(24.48)
4.	34.12
5.	32.75	
6.	31.14
7.	28.52
8.	26.30	
9.	26.26
10.	28.72
11.	(36.72)
12.	30.02


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2012)

*Round 89 - 3x3 on 5x5
Average: 32.72*

Times: (43.59), 36.84, 32.72, 30.99, 32.40, (24.78), 31.54, 31.15, 32.76, 33.53, 33.08, 32.24

I improved some more! The first solve was bad due to messing up an OLL; the 24 second solve was a PLL skip. Clearly a PLL skip means a lot on 5x5x5; I'm realizing my PLLs are outrageously slow on 5x5x5 - worse than any other part of my solve. Again, I concentrated on accurate turning to minimize lockups - it really makes a big difference on 5x5x5.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 10, 2012)

Round 89
Roux- Road to Color Neutrality.
Avg12: *22.46*



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.76
worst time: 25.63
current avg12: 22.46 (σ = 1.66)
best avg12: 22.46 (σ = 1.66)

20.61, 25.12, 24.26, 21.92, 23.36, 22.83, 20.93, 17.76, 20.02, 23.57, 25.63, 21.94


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 10, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> ....to minimize lockups .



Lock-ups are annoying: "Push R, let go, push R, nothing happens, do 1/8 R' turn and finally an R. Success!"


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 11, 2012)

Round 89 3x3 on 4x4

Average - 28.65

*Times*
29.51, 25.96, 26.36, 26.39, *22.89*, *35.18*, 27.35, 33.07, 26.67, 29.41, 34.18, 27.58


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 89. speed
avg: 28.35

times: 27.09, 26.65, (31.17), 30.16, 27.47, 30.33, 28.08, 27.58, (21.40), 28.12, 30.03, 28.00

my cmlls and lses are very consistent
my blocks aren't.


----------



## MusicalPulse (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 89 : Speed
Average : 26.51

25.95 29.34 (22.34) 29.24 28.17 25.14 24.82 24.25 (35.35) 27.39 26.35 24.48


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 89
*Average = 26.97*

1. 25.32
2. 33.25
3. 23.81
4. 26.90
5. 24.23
6. 28.23
7. (20.34)
8. 21.93
9. 29.07
10. 28.10
11. (38.31)
12. 28.82

Whoa! new PB single and average! This is just crazy: after bouncing around frustratingly between 33 and 36 for the past 3 months without any real improvement, I get this result. Well I hope I keep doing this.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 12, 2012)

round 89 average 29.95
26.80, 31.78, 30.12, 23.71, 31.43, 29.22, 31.24, 32.62, 30.88, 27.59, 35.45, 27.80


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 12, 2012)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 28.61

23.68 24.06 (36.15) (22.80) 27.65 28.06 23.27 26.11 35.22 33.36 32.53 32.15


Spoiler



01. 23.68 R' U B L2 D' L2 D R' F2 L U2 R F' B2 U D2 B2 R2 B' L R2 B2 U' F R2
02. 24.06 B U L2 B R' B D' B L R' D L2 U2 F B U D F2 B D B' F' D2 L2 B
03. 36.15 B U' B2 D2 F2 L2 B' R L' D' F' D' F B U2 D2 F' D R U D R' L2 D' R'
04. 22.80 L2 F2 L B2 U R' B2 L' U R' B2 U' B2 F' L' F R2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 B
05. 27.65 L2 R' U2 B D B U2 L D R' B2 U' B' R2 L B' U F2 L' R' D B U2 B R'
06. 28.06 F' R U2 F2 D2 R B R' L' D L' F B' U L D L' B' U L' F2 U2 R F R
07. 23.27 R' U D2 L2 U R B2 F' U2 B2 F2 D U2 F' D R' L F' U' R2 F B2 R F' L2
08. 26.11 F' L2 F' L' F2 D2 U R' F L F2 L B' D' B R' F' B U F D' B' L' R' D
09. 35.22 R F R2 U' D2 R' D U' R' D' L' U' F2 R' B' U D R U2 F L' U D B2 F
10. 33.36 L2 B F U' L F B D2 F U' F2 R2 L2 F L' B2 R U' R2 F' R' U L' B F'
11. 32.53 R' B L2 F U' B2 D U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 F' D2 B' U L2 F' U L U2 B2 F' U'
12. 32.15 B' D2 F U F2 U' B F U B' D2 U' F' B' D' R F2 R2 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 R' D



I had to take a break after #08, it didn't do me good. 
Almost "true" CN this week(+1W,-1R)


----------



## Riley (Jan 13, 2012)

I was in round 70 for OH, but I don't think I really continued after that/I forgot to continue. Sorry for the inconvenience. I'm doing OH now, again.

Anyway, post reserved for round 89, I'll probably do the solves tomorrow.

EDIT:

Round 89, Riley
*
Average: 41.35*
38.18, 46.00, 42.75, 43.39, 43.81, (47.27), 41.15, 40.93, 43.26, 37.56, 36.45, (35.52)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 13, 2012)

Round Eighty-Nine

31.60

36.39, 35.29, (38.89), 32.94, 29.01, (26.39), 28.16, 29.31, 31.67, 26.81, 29.63, 36.77 = 31.60

Very pleased since I'm solving with limited movement of my left wrist due to a skateboarding injury.


----------



## dingleb115 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Round 89
Average: 25.79 *
25.34, 22.44, 30.21, 21.56, (34.83), 23.47, 30.78, 26.18, 27.55, 20.93, 29.48, (19.72)

messed up the OLL first try on the 34.83. 19.72 is the third sub-20 I've recorded in since yesterday. I'm seeing major improvement


----------



## AndersB (Jan 13, 2012)

Round 89 - OH
Result: 34.52

31.41, 38.64, 52.99, 33.86, 35.13, 32.19, 34.87, 36.99, 34.86, 32.26, 31.59, 34.84

Sub -35!!!


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 89 - 3x3 Speed
Average of 12 == 30.45

1. 32.09
2. 37.62
3. 30.63
4. 28.76
5. 26.35
6. 27.35
7. 47.30
8. 33.55
9. 28.09
10. 26.63
11. 29.15
12. 30.62

avg12: 30.45 (σ = 3.30)
best avg5: 28.91 (σ = 1.65)

best time: 26.35
worst time: 47.30

Stupid cross screw up on the 47. Then a Dumb E perm, which I am terrible at. I need a better alg for that. 

Around the 12 my face looked like Anakin Skywalker during his Pod Race where hes all like "uhoh" (Cant really describe it but I have a very visual picture of it. In my head.)

Whatever, I'll do better next week. Getting close.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 14, 2012)

round 89 2H
Average: 34.13

some good some very bad, screwing up simple OLL PLL algs n stuff...

1.	31.65	
2.	31.91	
3.	40.45	
4.	(43.73)	
5.	34.42	
6.	30.81	
7.	38.94	
8.	33.55	
9.	29.87	
10.	(27.26)	
11.	30.67	
12.	39.01


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jan 14, 2012)

round 89 - roux
average: 29.87
29.75, 31.48, 30.96, 30.37, 30.10, 31.84, 29.83, 26.04, (35.09), (25.94), 31.06, 27.31

sub 30 ftw


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 15, 2012)

*Round 89 - Speed*

*Average of 12: 32.330*
1. 32.910 
2. 32.046 
3. 30.917 
4. 31.737 
5. 34.487 
6. 31.330 
7. (36.876) 
8. (26.843) 
9. 31.754 
10. 34.476 
11. 33.558 
12. 30.085 

Very meh.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 15, 2012)

OH
1	47.97	B L' B' D' U2 B' D U F2 D' B2 F' L D B2 L2 B' L2 F2 R2 F B2 D R' B2
2	52.43	F' D2 U' R' D2 R2 L B U2 D' R' L2 D' U2 L' F2 B2 R U' L R' F' R' F' D'
3	49.73	U2 R' D2 F U' B L2 F2 L' D2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 F L2 R' U R L2 F R2 F2 L'
4	36.52	B2 D2 R' F' U F R L' B L R2 D2 L F2 D L' F' R D' B' R2 U B2 D' B'
5	31.18	R2 U L F' B U L2 F' L' B' L' U' R D R2 B F2 U F' D2 F2 U F2 D R
6	38.17	L R' U' D' B2 L' B' R2 U F' B' L R2 F2 B2 R2 U L' D L R' B D F' L
7	38.55	D2 F2 L B F2 R U R F' L2 D2 R2 D' U' L' U' L2 F U2 B L B' D' L' B
8	33.57	D' B2 L D F R' D L' B2 F2 R B' R U' B2 D F L' F2 L B' U' B2 D2 R2
9	46.27	B F R' D' L U D' R' L D2 L' R' U' L' B D2 B F2 L R2 U' L' B U' B'
10	30.47	F D B' L' F B2 R' L' F2 L' B2 D B2 F L' R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 R' L F2 L'
11	43.66	L2 R' F' U' F' R' L2 D R2 D' U B' L' F L2 B U2 D R2 L' F' R2 U F2 D2
12	42.91 (DNF)	U' R2 U' F' R' B2 F L2 U' B D' F2 R B2 F' U2 F B2 U' R' D R2 U D R

AVG-41.80
YES!!! almost sub-40


----------



## JackL (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 89, Speed.

Average - 29.54

35.12, 34.58, (24.93), 27.32, 30.76, 26.61, 25.33, 29.86, 30.02, 26.81, (DNF), 28.97


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 89, SPEED
Avg. 26.91

24.36, 24.17, 25.87, 23.58, (33.48), 26.47, 33.45, (23.92), 28.89, 28.16, 26.29, 27.55

I have. no. idea. what just happened O.O


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 89 average: 46.83

Standard deviation: 5.02
Best Time: 33.41
Worst Time: 53.01

Times: 48.58 43.60 53.01 33.41 41.85 52.13 48.18 45.54 49.59 48.71 45.81 44.31

this was good for me and a definite (small) improvement.. I was shooting for 45 but think this is pretty good. Seeing the 33.41 was awesome (a little lucky - OLL skip) and mostly consistantly in the 40's! So yay! I will keep practising and hope to see more improvement next week!


----------



## tigerrose (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 89

Average: *47.86*

45.63 48.42 48.84 47.69 52.10 44.21 50.41 42.00 48.36 59.11 42.70 50.26

Yay improvement!!!


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 16, 2012)

66.07 (49.82) 79.86 50.72 81.42 72.74 51.89 57.54 56.40 (85.01) 59.82 55.75
Average 63.22 almost sub minute =)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 17, 2012)

*Round Eighty-Nine Results*

*Round Eighty-Nine​*








Two graduates this week: dingleb115 and tazguitar7. Also 8 with their first sub-30 averages on this thread! Nice!

Riley were you 2H in round 70?

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 17, 2012)

*Round Ninety
Potential Closing Time - Monday, January 23rd​**Scrambles*
1. B R F L' D' F' D2 B2 D B' R F R F' B' D' F' L' B R2 U2 R' L2 F2 L
2. D' B2 U2 F' D' L' D2 L' R D' F' L' F' D' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F' U' D L2
3. D2 U L2 B' U2 R' F' L2 B L F B L' B D' F' U' B U2 B' F2 R2 F B' U'
4. R' U B L2 F' U L U L B' U' R2 B' L R U' B' U' R2 F' R F2 R U' R2
5. B D2 F U D2 L U2 L' R B D2 R B2 D' U R' B' U D R2 D' F2 D U L2
6. L R2 F' U L R2 D F' D2 R' F' L2 F2 U2 R U2 B U2 B2 R' D R F' U L2
7. R' L2 B2 F2 U L B' R2 B U D' R' D' L' F D' B D F2 B2 U B2 U R D'
8. F U L F U' F D2 R' F R' D' L' U2 L D' F R2 L2 D F' R2 U2 F2 U' D2
9. F' L F2 B' R B' R F D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B U' D2 L F' U' B L2 F U2 B D2
10. R2 L B2 L' D' R2 F' U R' F2 D' F' R' F' L D R U' B2 D2 F R' B' D B2
11. L' F U' B L B2 D2 B2 L U' R F B2 D2 B R2 L2 F' D U' F' L F2 R' U2
12. L' F L2 F B' R' D2 R2 U D' B L2 B R2 D B2 L' F R2 F B' R D2 U' F


----------



## mhmh (Jan 17, 2012)

Round Ninety:

*Average: 55.52*

58.39, 50.84, (62.80), 55.80, 50.05, 60.63, 52.65, 51.62, 55.52, (48.75), 61.33, 58.39

This is my first round on this thread as I am new here, and this is actually my best average yet


----------



## hcfong (Jan 17, 2012)

*Round 90:*
*Average: 42.72*

1. 38.78 
2. 38.83 
3. 37.01 
4. 46.56 
5. 44.20 
6. 35.55 
7. DNF 
8. 55.58 
9. 34.84 
10. 42.57 
11. 48.70 
12. 39.41 

That was a good session for me, apart from the needless DNF (forgot to start the timer) and the 55.58. The DNF has probably cost me my first sub-40 average in this thread.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 17, 2012)

*average 61.21 *

61.32 (66.75) 54.85 63.39 65.20 64.63 60.02 (44.88) 56.97 65.52 55.44 64.77

also that 44.88 is my new personal best first sub 45!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 17, 2012)

Race to sub-30 - Speed (Fridrich, 2LOLL, PLL)
Round 90

Average of 12: 44.83
48.21, (53.73+), 47.27, 43.06, (38.45), 41.89, 40.55, 40.71, 39.52, 52.05, 49.55, 45.49

[video]http://youtu.be/9n941DQcSv4[/video]
The best average of 5 from those solves. Actually a PB for me!

Not a bad start, quite decent times for me, really  looking forward to trying to better that in the next few weeks, though!


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 17, 2012)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 28.90

28.55 28.41 28.36 26.31 (24.53) 30.44 27.83 32.78 28.09 30.61 (33.03) 27.58


Spoiler



01. 28.55  B R F L' D' F' D2 B2 D B' R F R F' B' D' F' L' B R2 U2 R' L2 F2 L
02. 28.41 D' B2 U2 F' D' L' D2 L' R D' F' L' F' D' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F' U' D L2
03. 28.36  D2 U L2 B' U2 R' F' L2 B L F B L' B D' F' U' B U2 B' F2 R2 F B' U'
04. 26.31  R' U B L2 F' U L U L B' U' R2 B' L R U' B' U' R2 F' R F2 R U' R2
05. 24.53 B D2 F U D2 L U2 L' R B D2 R B2 D' U R' B' U D R2 D' F2 D U L2
06. 30.44 L R2 F' U L R2 D F' D2 R' F' L2 F2 U2 R U2 B U2 B2 R' D R F' U L2
07. 27.83 R' L2 B2 F2 U L B' R2 B U D' R' D' L' F D' B D F2 B2 U B2 U R D'
08. 32.78 F U L F U' F D2 R' F R' D' L' U2 L D' F R2 L2 D F' R2 U2 F2 U' D2
09. 28.09  F' L F2 B' R B' R F D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B U' D2 L F' U' B L2 F U2 B D2
10. 30.61 R2 L B2 L' D' R2 F' U R' F2 D' F' R' F' L D R U' B2 D2 F R' B' D B2
11. 33.03 L' F U' B L B2 D2 B2 L U' R F B2 D2 B R2 L2 F' D U' F' L F2 R' U2
12. 27.58 L' F L2 F B' R' D2 R2 U D' B L2 B R2 D B2 L' F R2 F B' R D2 U' F


The pattern is not as pretty this week.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 17, 2012)

Round 90 - OH
Result: 35.72

37.43, 39.71, 37.91, 27.02, 38.13, 33.11, 36.44, 34.26, 32.70, 40.48, 38.27, 29.24

Good average


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2012)

*Round 90 - 3x3 on 5x5
Average: 34.25*

Times: 31.26, (23.58), 37.06, 39.34, 28.39, 36.54, 30.71, 36.74, 35.97, 39.43, 27.05, (40.90)

Ugh, a major step back. The sub-30s were each due to a skipped pair in the F2L. Almost all of the over 35-second solves were due to messing up an OLL. I think this average was so bad because I got a lot of difficult OLLs, ones I'm more likely to mess up.


----------



## Riley (Jan 17, 2012)

@Brian Kremer

I was in round 70 for OH, and I looked into my past posts, I don't see a 30.23 average anywhere.

Round 90, Riley, OH

Average: 42.33

41.37, 40.44, 46.43, 33.83, (32.68), 44.76, (51.92), 38.19, 47.11, 38.64, 51.89, 40.61


----------



## Brest (Jan 18, 2012)

Round 90
*Average: 35.30*


Spoiler



32.77 36.91 37.67 35.75 (26.79) 33.48 37.13 (45.54) 27.67 28.19 43.10 40.34
Mean: 35.45
Best Time: 26.79
Median: 36.33
Worst Time: 45.54
Standard deviation: 5.73


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 18, 2012)

Round 90 - 3x3 on 4x4

Average - 26.83

*Times*
30.22, 25.34, 24.92, 22.99, 26.52, *19.08*, 25.22, 27.47, 30.82, *32.92*, 28.99, 25.82


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 90: *28.50*
24.85, 29.95, (22.73), 29.14, 28.67, (32.82), 28.76, 28.70, 30.53, 23.25, 29.37, 31.78


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 90 : 27.88
(20.18) (32.42) 28.79 23.88 28.10 28.84 20.97 29.94 28.56 30.87 29.46 29.37 

I must say I'm not please.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 21, 2012)

Round Ninety

33.19

36.41, (28.29), 31.84, 34.29, 32.28, 34.44, 33.44, 32.92, 28.95, 29.65, 37.68+, (40.23) = 33.19

Fair enough! My wrist is still a bit painful (2 weeks after my slam!) and I haven't been able to practice much so I'm pleased.


----------



## JackL (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 90

Average 28.38

(25.87), 31,17, 28.51, 31.01, 30.31, 28.49, 28.40, (32.00), 28.80, 27.26, 23.70, 23.94.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 22, 2012)

*ROUND 90: 3x3 Speed
Average of 12: 29.866*
1. 32.358 
2. 28.982 
3. (33.585) 
4. 28.702 
5. 30.687 
6. 30.768 
7. 30.482 
8. 31.424 
9. 27.945 
10. 29.456 
11. (26.712) 
12. 27.854 

...and there was much improvement =]


----------



## kzj (Jan 22, 2012)

*Round 90 - 3x3x3 speed*
*Avg10/12: 30.00*
Best single: 22.30
Best avg3/5: 28.34

Times: 30.74 28.82 37.09 (22.30) 30.48 29.97 25.66 29.38 (DNF) 31.73 29.77 26.40


----------



## MusicalPulse (Jan 22, 2012)

Round 90 : Speed
Average : 28.58

29.81 31.06 29.53 (23.07) (33.09) 27.32 28.69 26.64 25.57 27.40 31.33 28.47
Wooo~


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 23, 2012)

Round 90:

avg12: 29.56 (σ = 1.92)

28.94, 31.68, 29.01, 28.68, 32.32, 27.05, 24.11, 32.62, 27.35, 33.11, 27.93, 30.05

Yes! Sub-30


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 23, 2012)

Round 90 Average: 49.07

Best time: 38.54
Worse time: 64.19

Times: 55.99, 43.90, 57.54, 38.54, 40.64, 64.19, 47.63, 44.33, 48.63, 58.68, 48.25, 45.09 

and I still suk


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 23, 2012)

2H, Av10 of 12 42.55. Would have had a new PB had I not messed up...

12:	00:39.79	x
11:	00:42.60	x
10:	00:43.56	x
9:	00:38.91	x
8:	00:35.33	x
7:	00:47.63	x
6:	00:51.62	x
5:	00:45.08	x
4:	00:41.85	x
3:	00:43.42	x
2:	00:43.07	x
1:	00:39.59	x


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 24, 2012)

*Round Ninety Results*

*Round Ninety​*








Two graduates this week: MeshuggahX and MusicalPulse ... Congratulations!

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 24, 2012)

*Round Ninety-One Scrambles*

*Round Ninety-One
Potential Closing Time - Monday, January 30th​**Scrambles*
1. U2 D F2 R2 D R2 F D' R B' D' R2 B' U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B U2 D B2 R2 U2
2. D R F' U' R' B2 U2 B' U2 R' B2 F' D' F R' U' L2 D2 R' B' L2 R' U' R D'
3. F2 L' F2 L B2 U R2 F U2 B F R F R' L U2 R2 L' D R' F' D U' L R'
4. D' F B D' F D2 R L D' L B F2 D2 L2 B2 F' D B2 L D' U2 R B2 D' B2
5. L2 U L' B' U D F' U' D2 L' B' R' L2 B D2 F U2 D2 F2 B' L D2 U R' F2
6. U2 F' U2 D2 F' R D L2 F' D' U2 F' U D F B U' R F' D2 F2 R' F' B' L
7. F' U' F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' D' F2 B L' F L' D2 B2 U' F R F B' U' L U'
8. F2 B2 R' B2 R' B' U F' B' R2 U2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B U2 B2 F R2 U F2
9. B2 U D B U R F2 D2 F B2 L U2 L F L2 U2 D' F2 B' U2 F D R2 U' R
10. F' U' L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 B U' F2 U L' D2 B U2 L2 F L U2 L' F2 D'
11. D2 B2 D2 R' F' R' U F B R2 U' L2 D F' R L D F2 L2 R F' D R2 B' U
12. U2 F2 D' F2 U R F D2 L R D2 L2 D' L F2 B2 U' R2 L2 F D' L' B' D2 F


----------



## YrMyKnight (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 91 - Speed

1 25.91
2 31.51
3 25.29
4 30.91
5 25.23
6 24.09
7 34.92
8 27.95
9 29.15 
10 23.75
11 29.39
12 31.19

AVG: 28.00


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 91 - Speed

Avg. 26.54

(35.90), 30.97, 26.83, (20.17), 26.19, 24.21, 27.34+, 21.13, 31.89, 23.60, 26.18, 27.01

DANG! I just barely missed round 90. Oh well, guess my grads just gonna have to wait another week


----------



## mhmh (Jan 24, 2012)

Round Ninety-One - Speed:

*Average: 52.93*

58.47, (38.00), 49.97, 47.88, 54.24, 56.68, (61.79), 48.49, 45.82, 49.72, 56.86, 57.80

That's a new Ao12 PB for me, and a new single PB of 38.00. All in all, a happy week for me


----------



## hcfong (Jan 24, 2012)

*Round 91:*
*Average: 44.57*


1. 48.99 
2. 40.63 
3. 32.60 
4. 44.44 
5. 35.62 
6. 43.90
7. 63.53 
8. 31.34 
9. 48.76 
10. 47.81 
11. 42.53 
12. 60.45 

I had some of my fastest solves in this average. Unfortunately, I was too inconsistent to get a good average.


----------



## kzj (Jan 24, 2012)

*Round 91 - 3x3x3 speed*
*Avg10/12: 31.39*
Best single: 27.86
Best avg3/5: 29.76

Times: 29.36 28.49 (27.86) 31.65 39.67 35.89 28.28 30.08 31.26 28.63 30.58 (40.21)

Failures during the 5th (F2L) and 12th (OLL) solves.


----------



## Brest (Jan 24, 2012)

*Round 91
Average: 35.30*


Spoiler



31.25 34.12 32.76 (28.34) 33.75 38.87 37.60 29.55 45.12 28.35 (45.36) 41.67

Mean: 35.56
Best Time: 28.34
Median: 33.94
Worst Time: 45.36
Standard deviation: 5.86


----------



## andyfreeman (Jan 24, 2012)

2H 3x3 Speed, Av 10 of 12 = 40.63

Best = 29.56, my first ever sub-30  Ok, I got lucky with 2 F2L insertions, but it all counts 

12: 00:37.02 x 
11: 00:45.69 x 
10: 00:33.65 x 
9: 00:46.93 x 
8: 00:41.47 x 
7: 00:49.55 x 
6: 00:29.56 x 
5: 00:37.17 x 
4: 00:41.97 x 
3: 00:42.32 x 
2: 00:37.20 x 
1: 00:42.92 x


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2012)

*Round 91 - 3x3 on 5x5
Average: 34.78*

Times: (44.08), 38.03, 34.16, 34.86, 34.16, 35.11, 33.32, (30.16), 35.92, 32.00, 33.08, 37.13

Even worse than last week. No sub-30 solves.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 25, 2012)

3x3 OH:

53.10, 41.19, 47.52, 29.41, 38.30, 48.56, 44.52, 1:32.94, 43.89, 47.23, 41.25, 43.35

Average=44.89

Wow!

First sub-30 OH solve ever!


----------



## sam596 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey, I may be rubbish, but i only got into speedsolving a week or so ago...

*3x3 2H Comp 91 -*
*AVERAGE: 1.33.73*

1) 2.04.17
2) 1.25.35
3) 1.38.46
4) 1.46.79
5) 1.26.55
6) 1.37.28
7) 1.48.73
8) 1.10.43 [New PB!!!]
9) 0.51.79 [EVEN NEWER PB!!!!]
10) 1.13.07
11) 1.46.83
12) 1.43.86


----------



## JackL (Jan 28, 2012)

OMG. The times below are ridiculous.

Round 91 - Speed

Average - 26.46

24.89, *53.92*, 27.84, 28.45, 24.67, 29.86, 24.66, 27.27, 22.22, *14.06*, 27.72, 27.05.

14.06? How? It's mental. I'm hyperventilating.. yes, while typing. White cross btw, it was like a two move cross (i think), i planned out my first pair which was blue and orange then one pair formed when i inserted that blue and orange pair, then once i inserted the newly created one another formed and so on until F2L was done. Then the OLL was a perfect T, and the PLL was a Y perm. omg.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 28, 2012)

*Round 91: Speed
Average: 29.897 =(*

29.973, (39.232), 27.178, (24.809), 27.765, 31.066, 31.749, 30.611, 32.344, 34.234, 26.024, 28.027

I've been getting sub 28 averages recently, so this one kinda sucked. At least it's sub 30.


----------



## vami (Jan 28, 2012)

Round 91 Speed
Average: 29.99 
Individual Times:
1.	30.36	
2.	30.78	
3.	32.11	
4.	(23.45)	
5.	30.69	
6.	30.48	
7.	30.06	
8.	30.00	
9.	31.02	
10.	27.64	
11.	26.75	
12.	(32.24)


----------



## Photon (Jan 28, 2012)

I tried round 91. My cube kept popping so much >:'-( 4 DNF solves, and I couldn't be bothered anymore. Zhanchi with custom tensions. I haven't lubed it, sadly. Silicone lube isn't as easily available here in India :/


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 28, 2012)

Round Ninety-One

32.31, (41.40), 28.32, 30.87+, 25.86, 32.55, 29.34, 29.61, (24.80), 30.40, 35.11, 33.39 = 30.78	

Ooooooh!


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 28, 2012)

Race to sub-30 CN

Average: 28.49

24.58 28.69 (20.96) 30.03 31.16 31.00 27.66 26.40 26.88 29.34 29.19 (32.18)


Spoiler



1. 24.58 U2 D F2 R2 D R2 F D' R B' D' R2 B' U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B U2 D B2 R2 U2
2. 28.69 D R F' U' R' B2 U2 B' U2 R' B2 F' D' F R' U' L2 D2 R' B' L2 R' U' R D'
3. 20.96 F2 L' F2 L B2 U R2 F U2 B F R F R' L U2 R2 L' D R' F' D U' L R'
4. 30.03 D' F B D' F D2 R L D' L B F2 D2 L2 B2 F' D B2 L D' U2 R B2 D' B2
5. 31.16 L2 U L' B' U D F' U' D2 L' B' R' L2 B D2 F U2 D2 F2 B' L D2 U R' F2
6. 31.00 U2 F' U2 D2 F' R D L2 F' D' U2 F' U D F B U' R F' D2 F2 R' F' B' L
7. 27.66 F' U' F2 L2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' D' F2 B L' F L' D2 B2 U' F R F B' U' L U'
8. 26.40 F2 B2 R' B2 R' B' U F' B' R2 U2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B U2 B2 F R2 U F2
9. 26.88 B2 U D B U R F2 D2 F B2 L U2 L F L2 U2 D' F2 B' U2 F D R2 U' R
10. 29.34 F' U' L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 B U' F2 U L' D2 B U2 L2 F L U2 L' F2 D'
11. 29.19 D2 B2 D2 R' F' R' U F B R2 U' L2 D F' R L D F2 L2 R F' D R2 B' U
12. 32.18 U2 F2 D' F2 U R F D2 L R D2 L2 D' L F2 B2 U' R2 L2 F D' L' B' D2 F



Almost "true" CN (+1Y,-1G)


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 29, 2012)

Roune 91: *27.89*
26.64, (20.46), 28.56, 28.46, 33.71, 31.96, 24.54, 22.37, 26.95, 26.42, 29.25, (44.92)

Hurrah! Graduation!


----------



## rubiksgh3 (Jan 29, 2012)

can you start a race to sub 15? because i am already sub 30 by a long shot. and how do you start a thread?


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 29, 2012)

/\ there is already one for sub 15/12/10 under forum competitions

3x3-Race-Thread-(15s-12s-10s-8s)


----------



## William (Jan 29, 2012)

Speed - Round 91

Average: *27.21*

12:	27.17	
11:	(30.60)	
10:	29.08	
9:	28.21	
8:	29.37	
7:	26.36	
6:	29.22	
5:	25.73	
4:	(24.54)
3:	25.55	
2:	26.75	
1:	24.66


----------



## Riley (Jan 29, 2012)

Round 91, Riley, OH

*Average: 40.19*
47.02, 39.47, 43.08, 43.09, 36.68, 41.90, 36.43, 33.10, 43.05, 36.87, 46.92, 34.42


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 29, 2012)

Round 91: Average 40.63

39.67 44.77 41.32 (26.24) 42.61 (57.02) 31.96 39.62 46.63 36.92 39.95 42.82

OMG this is my pb Ao12 and the 26.24 is my first ever sub 30 time! a huge improvement over last weeks times! Now just to finish learning PLL =)


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Race to sub-30 - Speed
Round 91

Average of 12: 45.44
51.61 46.59 44.92 (36.87) 51.29 56.20 38.71 43.77 40.53 42.59 (63.01) 38.18

Best average of 5

Just when I thought times over a minute were beyond me... 
Trailed just over half a second on last week's average, sadly. Been practising 2x2x2 more though, so I'm not all that surprised.
Cross seems to be coming together a bit more fluently, at least!


----------



## darkrider (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 91: Speed Average: 1.24.06
12: 01:10.45 x 
11: 01:17.05 x 
10: 01:13.42 x 
9: 00:53.96 x 
8: 01:19.92 x 
7: 01:16.41 x 
6: 01:27.84 x 
5: 01:43.62 x 
4: 01:29.10 x 
3: 01:38.77 x 
2: 01:26.17 x 
1: 01:41.43 

The 53.96 was my first ever sub 1 minuite single ever


----------



## Sillas (Jan 30, 2012)

_Round 91 - OH_

Average: *38.63*

40.10, 36.32, 38.52, 38.81, (43.61), 39.44, 34.30, 37.45, 39.63, 38.33, 43.38, (33.38+)


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 30, 2012)

ROUND 91:

*Average: 27.98*

27.56, 26.91, 26.87, 29.39, 26.14, 30.35, 26.65, 29.39, (24.17), 26.85, (34.58), 29.67

Had an awesome round. Only 2 sup-30 solves. And a sub-28 average! Graduation, here I come!


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 91: 47.35

Standard deviation: 5.29
Best Time:  39.36
Worst Time: 56.85

Times: 50.56 49.58 41.42 39.36 56.85 46.68 42.07 40.33 48.83 50.22 52.70 51.15


----------



## tigerrose (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 91

Average- *40.98*

39.59 37.77 45.15 36.95 44.01 42.13 39.47 46.42 44.70 37.32 39.78 39.88

This was a pretty good day!!!! Sudden rapid improvement yay...


----------



## Mortalhex (Jan 30, 2012)

Round - 91 
Average: *32.65*
1: 33.31
2: 33.15
3: 37.96
4: 31.17
5: 32.04
6: (40.94)
7: 32.00
8: 29.14
9: 35.44
10: 34.49
11: (23.74)
12: 27.83

Just got my first speedcube  did a really good 23.74 solve, (oll skip)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 31, 2012)

*Round Ninety-One Results*

*Round Ninety-One​*








Four graduates this week: JackL, vlarsen, YrMyKnight, and Schmidt... Congratulations!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 31, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Two Scrambles*

*Round Ninety-Two
Potential Closing Time - Monday, February 6th​**Scrambles*
1. F2 U' D' L' R' D R' B' F U2 R' L' F U' R2 B2 L D' U2 F2 D' U2 B2 D F'
2. U' L D F2 D2 R L' U' D2 R' F2 R' D2 L' U B U' D2 F2 R' D' U L' B F'
3. F' U B' F2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 B D' L B2 R B' L U2 F U2
4. B D' F B2 D B' R' L F2 U' F' B' D' U' L2 U B2 D U L' U' D2 L D2 R
5. F' D U2 F2 U D B2 U' L' D' R L2 F2 L2 B' D' U2 L F2 L U2 D L R' F'
6. R2 F2 D R L F' B2 R B R L' U' D F R L D2 F D' U B' U F2 B D
7. U' F' R L2 B2 F R' F2 R2 F' B U2 L' U2 L2 R2 F' R D F2 R' B2 D R2 B'
8. U2 D2 R' F U D' B' D2 B F' L D R U L R' F2 L' U L2 B2 F R2 L2 D
9. R' D' B' L D2 F' U F' L' U2 R' L F' R' D L2 U2 F' D F R B2 D L' R2
10. F' R2 U F' B' D' L' D F L2 F' R F' U' B' L2 D' B2 D R' U' B D2 L' U
11. L' D2 R' D' R2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' R D' L' R F B' R F' L' R2 U' L R2 U' B2
12. L2 U L2 D R L B2 R2 L2 B2 L' D' B F U B U2 L' D U' F R' L' B' D'


----------



## Blarghvark (Jan 31, 2012)

37.31 46.34 33.64 36.81 29.81 34.42 38.66 38.25 42.73 40.14 42.11 31.59
Average = 37.57


----------



## kzj (Jan 31, 2012)

*Round 92 - 3x3x3 speed*
*Ao12: 30.51*
Best single: 25.06
Best ao5: 29.73

Times: 33.19 30.06 26.18 32.84 33.27 (39.13) 29.06 31.34 29.63 30.13 29.44 (25.06)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 31, 2012)

3x3 OH

42.18, 41.81, 48.23, 50.77, 44.86, 39.96, 40.69, 32.80, 44.61, 1:02.44, 36.02, 43.03

Average: 43.22

So close to having no 50+ times ;__;


----------



## Brest (Jan 31, 2012)

*Round 92
Average: 33.16*


Spoiler



30.88 32.97 37.23 35.34 30.73 34.11 38.11 (41.21) 35.06 29.78 27.37 (24.74)

Mean: 33.13
Best Time: 24.74
Median: 33.54
Worst Time: 41.21
Standard deviation: 4.49


----------



## JCVP11 (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 92 - 3x3

26.33, 26.93, 28.01, 27.25, (24.62), 29.32, (31.73), 30.79, 27.65, 30.92, 27.01, 24.77

Average = 27.9

New to this forum


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 31, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> Four graduates this week: JackL, vlarsen, YrMyKnight, and Schmidt... Congratulations!



...and congratulations to Chrrisandstuff for improving 21 seconds in one week!!


----------



## hcfong (Jan 31, 2012)

*Round 92*
*Average: 46.83*

1. 45.64 
2. 43.22 
3. 33.37 
4. 50.20 
5. 49.23 
6. 60.15 
7. 46.73 
8. 33.77 
9. 54.51 
10. 53.20 
11. 49.74 
12. 42.07


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 92 - OH

Average - 36.21

*Times*
39.90, 30.90, 36.30, 38.94, 36.66, *29.11*, 33.66, 34.94, 36.39, 35.14, *42.26*, 39.22


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2012)

*Round 92 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *34.45*

Times: 34.16, 31.42, 35.34, (44.77), 41.05, (29.28), 32.34, 34.34, 39.66, 33.07, 33.83, 29.30

Pretty bad again.


----------



## mhmh (Feb 1, 2012)

*Round 92 - Speed
Average: 46.82*

47.80, (36.49), 54.46, (59.61), 45.21, 49.20, 38.20, 43.15, 37.43, 55.07, 50.67, 46.97

Not a bad round for me, didn't get any new PB's though which was disappointing, but I didn't get any times over a minute, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Feb 1, 2012)

Ty daveycow! I was hoping for some kind of honorary mention. but it wasnt really one week I did round 90 the day that the scrambles came out and I did round 91 the day before closing time. So I had almost two weeks to improve and I had I really good session that time.

Although I am usually averaging low to mid 40's now =)


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 1, 2012)

Round 92 - Speed

Avg. 26.92

(20.24), 23.64, 24.71, 28.12, 27.92, (31.39), 30.25, 26.23, 27.33, 28.04, 27.22, 25.75

Couldn't ask for a better start than that.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 1, 2012)

*Round 92: Speed
Average: 29.595*

32.411, 27.908, 24.028, (34.136), 28.667, 33.338, 31.111, (23.885), 33.225, 28.402, 29.108, 27.747

This was... interesting.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 2, 2012)

Round Ninety-Two

Average 30.09

(38.15), 30.63, 26.89, 32.52, 34.89+, 28.58, 29.84, 26.77, 28.36, 31.67, (26.45), 30.74 = 30.09

Some daft mistakes, some general poor coordination! Very close!


----------



## Photon (Feb 2, 2012)

45.38
52.82
31.22(PB at Colour Neutral!!)
53.67
49.17
42.03(PLL mess up. Damn)
34.60
34.47
35.29
28.99(All time PB, and CN TOO! :shock: )
50.78
25.83(OLL Skip? possibly. NEWER all time pb!  )


wow! 3 personal records in one go!

Average of 12: 40.48. I wish I hadn't got those 50+ solves. or those 40+...  
But still, I'm DEFINITELY going colour neutral.


----------



## Olji (Feb 2, 2012)

*Round 92 *

Entering with sub-30 Roux as goal

average of 12: *31.67*
27.32 
35.76 
28.38 
30.50 
30.00 
36.27 
31.73 
26.22 
(40.90) 
38.83 
31.64 
(25.23)


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 2, 2012)

Race to sub 30 on 4x4x4

Average: 35.47
Standard deviation: 4.29

31.58 32.72 37.53 36.28 35.66 (28.69) 42.66 (44.30) 31.40 34.71 36.05 36.13

I thought about doing the first 6 with my SSv3 and then change to my Dayan MF8 for the last 6, but when I got the 42 with mf8 I changed back and got a 44 :fp


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Feb 2, 2012)

Round 92; Average 44.48

43.40 47.21 (72.15) 49.39 41.22 39.20 55.27 (29.96) 37.88 45.31 43.53 42.34

Omg the 72 was rediculous I had 3 pops in the solve plus I messed up my cross at the begining somehow(I mixed my blue white edge and my green white edge somehow) the 29.96 was my first sub 30 the had no luck involved (except I had a antisune right away so I didnt have to orient the edges) today i wasnt having a very good lookahead ( I did an Ao12 right before this and I got a 41.56)


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 92 Average: 46.15

Standard deviation: 4.87
Best Time: 36.67
Worst Time: 51.78

Times: 36.67 48.19 51.78 49.38 38.54 41.79 47.27 51.37 51.77 45.28 45.04 42.83


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 3, 2012)

round 92 Average was a dnf but if it was not i would have gotten a 31.43 
33.62, 30.33, 28.88, 30.33, 32.84, 25.21, DNF, 30.73, 34.82, 39.56+, 35.69, DNF


----------



## JackL (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 92 - CN Speed.

Average - 30.78

35.68, 31.67, 27.25, 37.24, 33.34, 26.41, (22.15), 28.78, 32.74, 28.08, (45.16), 26.56


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 3, 2012)

R92, 2H current avg12: 39.83 (σ = 1.41)


38.42, 41.40, 40.42, 33.99, 37.53, 43.46, 39.84, 37.46, 41.24, 40.70, 40.36, 40.93 

Fairly consistent, but generally appalling.....


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 92:
Mean: 34.81
Average of 12: 35.18

1. 30.18 
2. 32.41 
3. 37.82 
4. 35.24 
5. 33.61 
6. 36.97 
7. 36.65 
8. 32.33 
9. 37.59 
10. 39.04 
11. 26.74 
12. 39.14 
yay new pb single: 26.74! but then i got 39...
and no 40+ times!


----------



## darkrider (Feb 4, 2012)

Round 92; Average 1.35.36 
12: 01:27.25 x 
11: 01:13.85 x 
10: 01:29.63 x 
9: 01:38.48 x 
8: 01:43.50 x 
7: 01:30.10 x 
6: 01:12.91 x 
5: 01:22.79 x 
4: 02:14.62 x 
3: 02:30.60 x 
2: 01:38.24 x 
1: 01:35.12 x


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 4, 2012)

Round 92

*Average: 27.67*

29.21, 31.90, 29.12, 25.61, 27.76, 24.03, 23.31, 28.04, 30.62, 27.01, 24.61, 30.70

More sup-30s than last week, but also more sub-25s (ahh, inconsistency!) But I did have a 25.80 avg5 in there!

Yay, Graduation!


----------



## emolover (Feb 4, 2012)

Roux

27.14

28.39, 36.95, 24.42, 32.28, 30.77, 26.58, 21.87, 24.84, 25.31, 25.01, 31.96, 18.94

On the 18 for the LSE the centers and bottom two pieces were solved and I recognized the ELL case.

I think I am sub 30 because I actually understand Roux now.


----------



## AndersB (Feb 4, 2012)

Round 92 - OH
Result: 31.64

34.63, 36.73, 31.93, 35.65, 35.06, 30.57, 25.94, 30.25, 28.41, 30.55, 28.33, 31.01

Totally awesome, avg12 pb and avg5 pb! I'm getting closer to sub-30!

EDIT: Rolled this and got an avg12 of 29.70!


----------



## stoic (Feb 4, 2012)

35.64, 35.14, 41.62, 36.04, 34.78, 29.88, 53.30, 38.78, 32.91, 25.50, 37.34, 29.20

avg 35.13

Haven't been in this race for a while (Happy New Year y'all!) and it wasn't a vintage session but 3 sub-30 times is pleasing to see.
Back cubing after a bit of a break -sort of - I've still been solving every day but not really concentrating on it much.


----------



## Riley (Feb 5, 2012)

Round 92, Riley, OH
*
Average: 41.42*
(35.34), 48.14, 43.74, 40.47, 38.14, 40.64, 39.43, (51.76), 40.46, 42.58, 36.13, 44.45


----------



## ressMox (Feb 5, 2012)

Round 92 First attempt, Colour Neutral

36.40, 36.02, 27.54, 28.30, 36.67, 33.33, 29.32, (38.15), (27.31), 31.47, 29.43, 29.50

Average = 31.80

Arg, need to practice more, only went colour neutral yesterday


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Round 92 - Speed (Fridrich, 2LOLL, PLL)*

Average of 12: *37.58*
39.57 (45.02) 34.07 43.28 37.30 35.98 33.69 38.29 36.09 (29.53) 39.09 38.40

I'm really pleased with this - beats my last two rounds by a clear 7 seconds  the 29.53 is my third sub-30 time ever, and my first sub-30 that I've caught on camera. I don't know what's happened in the past week or so, but everything seems to be coming together really well now! Hopefully I can keep this new standard, and more importantly push towards that all important sub-30 barrier!
Average of 5 video to come.


----------



## SpaceChokobo (Feb 6, 2012)

*Round 92 - Speed (Fridrich, 2LOLL, PLL)*

Average out of 12: *30.59*

12:	00:28.77	11:	*00:23.76* 10:	00:33.63	9:	00:34.47	8:	00:30.32	7:	00:34.41	6:	*00:35.38* 5:	00:32.27	4:	00:28.32
3:	00:28.54	2:	00:27.58	1:	00:27.58


----------



## Sillas (Feb 6, 2012)

*Round 92 - One Handed (F2L+2OLL+PLL)*

*Average: 39.31*

(46.27), 35.33, 40.34, 39.54, 43.88, 36.34, (25.90), 45.00, 44.16, 34.15, 39.89, 34.50

I'm not using all alg that I use for 2H, just somes. The best was PLL skip, and I did multisloting in F2L. Almost my PB


----------



## Foster Conklin (Feb 7, 2012)

Round 92 -my first round- Speed (Fridrich, 2LOLL, 2LPLL)
29.16, (28.04), (39.68), 33.55, 29.66, 34.62, 37.33, 37.94, 29.23, 31.09, 31.61, 28.65
AVG12= 32.28


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Two Results*

*Round Ninety-Two​*








Three graduates this week: immortalchaos29, BlueDevil, and Noahaha... Congratulations!

Lot's of new folks this week, and nice to see so many graduates coming back for new events... Welcome to the race!

Schmidt, 4x4 WR is sup 30... which part are you doing?

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 7, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Three Scrambles*

*Round Ninety-Three
Potential Closing Time - Monday, February 13th​**Scrambles*
1. D' R2 B2 L2 D' R' B' R' B' D F2 R2 L2 D' B' R U' B' L' B2 D R2 B2 F D2
2. F2 U D2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 R F L B R U' L' R2 B2 F R U2 F U2 D L B'
3. U' D' R F2 L2 D L F B D2 L2 B' R' L U' R L' B' L' U D' L2 R' D2 R2
4. D2 B U L2 D2 R' L2 U' B F U D' R2 B R' B2 F D L U L2 B U F' R
5. L' B U2 L2 F' L' R2 F2 U B L2 F' L U B' U2 L2 R2 F2 R' D2 U' L' R F'
6. R B' D' B2 F D R B F L' R2 D' L R2 B2 R' D' U' B2 F' D' R' U2 F' R'
7. R2 L2 F' R B2 U' R B' U2 B D2 B' L F L R2 D' U R' B2 F2 U' D' R' B
8. L2 F' D' U F L2 F2 R' F2 B' L2 F' U D' B D R' D B' L D' F L2 B L
9. B' F' R' F L U' L2 R U' B2 F R' F D' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' B2 D L2 F
10. U2 D' B' L U B' F' U R2 F D U R F R' D L2 F D' R L B2 R B2 U'
11. R2 D2 L F' R L' B' U D' B F2 D2 R2 B2 L' F' L2 U F2 L R' U2 L U L'
12. U L2 F B' R2 U' L2 F2 D' L' B2 L' F2 U2 B R2 U2 D2 B2 R' F2 D B F2 D'


----------



## mhmh (Feb 7, 2012)

Round 93 - Speed

Is it just me or are there 13 scrambles? I just did 12 of them.

*Average: 39.42*

36.41, 42.86, 39.53, 40.36, 40.10, 37.86, 32.81, 41.10, (45.30), 43.51, 39.72, (29.03)

This was a good round for me, i got a new pb and my first sub-30 solve (29.03), and a new average pb. I'm a little disappointed though with the fact that I was so close to not having any times over 45 seconds hah.


----------



## Brest (Feb 7, 2012)

*Round 93
Average: 32.27*


Spoiler



31.03 29.97 32.29 37.35 36.50 35.84 34.12 (19.87) 27.52 31.11 26.96 (42.63)

Mean: 32.10
Best Time: 19.87
Median: 31.70
Worst Time: 42.63
Standard deviation: 5.62


----------



## stphung (Feb 7, 2012)

*Round 93*
*Fridrich, 4LLL*
*Average*: 72.62

(59.87) 84.54 81.85 73.31 68.20 66.45 66.29 72.89 (85.68) 67.64 81.97 62.76


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Round 93*
*Average: 27.06*


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 7, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> Schmidt, 4x4 WR is sup 30... which part are you doing?



I'm just doing centers with the scrambles you provide. So far they haven't been too hard.
Of course I'm doing the 3x3x3 part


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 7, 2012)

round 93 average 31.78
38.66, 29.55, 27.64, 26.67, 35.78, 36.39, 21.85, 37.09, DNF, 32.21, 27.15, 26.62


----------



## kbh (Feb 7, 2012)

Round 93 (Beginners F2L, 2LOLL, 2LPLL...)

Average: 44.62

1. 48.12
2. 40.69
3. 37.25
4. 47.14
5. 48.03
6. 43.54
7. 47.67
8. 41.02
9. 50.11
10. (36.42)
11. 42.63
12. (55.10)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2012)

*Round 93 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *33.58*

Times: 45.03, (57.34), 30.35, 29.76, (27.33), 28.11, 29.47, 29.43, 36.57, 37.22, 40.62, 29.28

That's if you count the first 12 solves. But since I started so badly, I tried doing the thirteenth solve. If you treat the first solve as a warmup, then I get:
(57.34), 30.35, 29.76, (27.33), 28.11, 29.47, 29.43, 36.57, 37.22, 40.62, 29.28, 29.41 = 32.02

Both of my first two solves were 3-look OLLs.


----------



## JackL (Feb 7, 2012)

Round 93 - CN Speed

Average - 31.08.

26.33, 52.16, 26.77, 26.98, 37.65, 31.24, 27.46, 26.53, 31.71, 45.80, 29.08, 27.60.


----------



## kzj (Feb 7, 2012)

*Round 93 - 3x3x3 speed*
*Ao12: 30.33*
Best single: 26.33
Best ao5: 29.63

Times: 29.22 28.63 (26.33) 31.05 31.09 37.41 29.13 31.80 27.65 (38.47) 29.06 28.30

Only 5 sup-30 solves, after all a poor average again. 
Too many mistakes (e.g. 6th and 10th look really awful), no improvement.
Maybe next time!


----------



## Foster Conklin (Feb 8, 2012)

*Round 93- Speed
AVG12:30.54*

26.93, 37.19, 25.38, (38.28), 34.88, 34.61, 28.01, 28.51, 26.82, 31.80, 31.27, (24.78) PB


----------



## nova11 (Feb 8, 2012)

*My times*

Round ninety 3, speed
*Average: 35.05*

35.90
38.05
34.55
31.27
41.44
30.08
35.93
36.73
36.51
30.98
33.41
37.17

Best: 30.08
Worst: 41.44


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 8, 2012)

3x3 OH

38.02, (29.91), 36.20, 39.75, 44.20, (44.34), 42.34, 40.61, 40.02+, 40.91, 38.14, 39.87

Average: 40.01

So close ;__;


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 8, 2012)

Round 93:
35.82 34.05 (28.89) 35.04 33.11 31.54 30.02 36.02 (36.26) 29.21 31.27 29.33
Average: 32.54

YAY!! almost 3 secs faster than last time.
and 2 sub 30 times, as well as one almost sub 30 time (30.02)


----------



## Olji (Feb 8, 2012)

Round 93 - Roux

Average of 12: 33.58
32.80 
(45.68) 
31.02
36.33 
(25.37) 
31.22 
37.15 
37.63 
32.67 
28.63 
28.67 
39.70


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 8, 2012)

Round Ninety-Three

Average: 33.10

31.67, (25.59), 28.83, 38.00, 35.48, 35.58+, 32.39, (41.75), 36.09, 38.09, 27.91, 26.98 = 33.10

My ineptitude amazes me - so many ridiculous mistakes. I seem to have lost all ability to solve the cross.


----------



## Zyrb (Feb 8, 2012)

Round 93, CN (colour of time is the cross I started with)

Average: 28.29

1. 28.91
2. (19.41)PLL skip
3. 35.41
4. 24.79
5. 29.49
6. 27.32
7. (54.89)messed up 2 pairs and PLL
8. 24.50
9. 33.20
10. 23.96
11. 28.02
12. 27.28

I'm pretty happy with this, I've been practicing for about 2 weeks now and it's about +6 seconds of my white cross times


----------



## sam596 (Feb 8, 2012)

Round 93

Average - *59.09*

1) 59.45
2) 51.83
3) 55.43
4) 74.21
5) 50.03 (New PB)
6) 55.22
7) 60.08
8) 58.20
9) 71.82
10) 95.92 (Massive Messup) 
11) 54.67
12) 48.20 (New PB)


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 9, 2012)

Round 93 Average: 45.87

Standard deviation: 5.27
Best Time: 37.63
Worst Time: 52.91

Times: 52.33 45.61 48.54 41.80 49.24 52.25 47.79 37.63 38.97 40.15 52.91 42.01

This started out to be a horrible round for me... didn't get too much better but a little... not sure why I'm having so much trouble making sub40... More practice needed I guess


----------



## stoic (Feb 9, 2012)

33.25, 30.08, 1:06.91, 31.80, 31.73, 31.50, 31.44, 32.05, 51.82, 35.82, 34.27, 33.92

Avg 34.76

Would have been a *lot* better without two massive mistakes...


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 9, 2012)

1.	43.06	
2.	41.06	
3.	45.16	
4.	38.82	
5.	35.75	
6.	29.31	
7.	31.42	
8.	38.09
9.	33.94
10.	41.16	
11.	29.74	
12.	31.13	
Average: 36.55

The start is pretty bad, where my first solve of the day. Also 2 sub 30 singles in one average!!


----------



## 95Rifles (Feb 9, 2012)

*AVG: 40.09*
Method: Roux (2 look corners)
37.70, 42.82, 28.49, 43.96, 44.53, (28.14), 46.75, 31.42, (57.50), 35.71, 40.14, 49.38 = 40.09 ave12


----------



## Photon (Feb 10, 2012)

someone help me? I did my solves with two separate timers, now I can't find any website that will calculate average of 12. how does the aof12 work anyway? throw away best and worst times, find [(sum of all 10 left)/12]? or is it [sum/10]?


----------



## stoic (Feb 10, 2012)

Photon said:


> someone help me? I did my solves with two separate timers, now I can't find any website that will calculate average of 12. how does the aof12 work anyway? throw away best and worst times, find [(sum of all 10 left)/12]? or is it [sum/10]?


 
[sum/10]


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 10, 2012)

Round 93 -Two Handed (Speed)

Ao12: 34.57
30.37 (39.28) 36.26 36.28 30.42 37.40 36.68 31.67 34.79 (28.64) 37.12 34.75
Pretty decent.


----------



## AndersB (Feb 10, 2012)

Round 93 - OH
Result: 30.45

34.86, 31.55, 26.34, 28.92, 31.71, 35.28, 29.32, 26.55, 46.55, 23.69, 28.45, 31.48

Once again a great average, close to sub -30! PB nl single also!


----------



## SpaceChokobo (Feb 10, 2012)

*Round 93 - Speed [F2L, 2LOLL, Full PLL]*

Average: 10 out of 12: *32.16*

12:	00:36.29	11:	*00:36.37* 10:	*00:23.28* 9:	00:33.83	8:	00:32.32	7:	00:29.66	6:	00:27.40	5:	00:35.40	4:	00:32.19	3:	00:30.12	2:	00:31.64	1:	00:32.74


----------



## Photon (Feb 11, 2012)

ok, if its sum/10,

00:43.43
00:40.96
00:45.40
00:37.31
00:50.78 
00:39.47	
00:48.45	
00:34.28	
00:43.70	
00:39.59	
00:34.41	
00:30.99 

Crap solves really. gah. average 40.7~ :fp


----------



## Blarghvark (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 93

53.31
27.41
37.93
39.43
36.43
44.60
33.42
44.45
33.32
35.32
30.97
42.35

10 of 12: 37.82


----------



## hcfong (Feb 11, 2012)

*Round 93*
*Average: 45.73*


47.63 40.42 41.60 44.41 46.11 55.30 38.35 43.46 61.83 38.22 (35.71) (65.46)

Did the wrong PLL 3 times in a row on my last solve..


----------



## UtkrishtDhankar (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 93

WOW! I just set new PB's for single, Ao5 and Ao12!

*Average of 12 = 34.48*

1. 31.74 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R' B' R' B' D F2 R2 L2 D' B' R U' B' L' B2 D R2 B2 F D2
2. 29.92 F2 U D2 F' L2 F' U2 D2 R F L B R U' L' R2 B2 F R U2 F U2 D L B'
3. 40.07 U' D' R F2 L2 D L F B D2 L2 B' R' L U' R L' B' L' U D' L2 R' D2 R2
4. 30.76 D2 B U L2 D2 R' L2 U' B F U D' R2 B R' B2 F D L U L2 B U F' R
5. 30.98 L' B U2 L2 F' L' R2 F2 U B L2 F' L U B' U2 L2 R2 F2 R' D2 U' L' R F'
6. 22.60 R B' D' B2 F D R B F L' R2 D' L R2 B2 R' D' U' B2 F' D' R' U2 F' R'
7. 31.95 R2 L2 F' R B2 U' R B' U2 B D2 B' L F L R2 D' U R' B2 F2 U' D' R' B
8. 45.56 L2 F' D' U F L2 F2 R' F2 B' L2 F' U D' B D R' D B' L D' F L2 B L
9. 37.13 B' F' R' F L U' L2 R U' B2 F R' F D' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' B2 D L2 F
10. 37.59 U2 D' B' L U B' F' U R2 F D U R F R' D L2 F D' R L B2 R B2 U'
11. 41.40 R2 D2 L F' R L' B' U D' B F2 D2 R2 B2 L' F' L2 U F2 L R' U2 L U L'
12. 33.29 U L2 F B' R2 U' L2 F2 D' L' B2 L' F2 U2 B R2 U2 D2 B2 R' F2 D B F2 D'

For the first few solves, my luck was very good. I got two PLL skips, and a few very easy F2L cases. I also set a new single PB, 22.60, which was surprisingly NOT a PLL skip, just extremely easy F2L and skip of one look of the OLL. I know about 12 algs for PLL and 2-look OLL, so I guess I'll improve loads when I have the full PLL at my fingertips. New Ao5 record was 30.55 (2-6).

This also happens to be my first post on the Race to sub-30 forum.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 93
Race to sub 30 3x3x3 on 4x4x4

Average: 36.83
37.02 36.71 36.44 39.55 38.03 36.00 38.44 (42.47) 33.27 37.88 (30.66) 34.94

Standard deviation: 2.88

My SSv3 has been dropped on the floor and it has become very locky.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 12, 2012)

Round 93
Race to sub 30 
*Ao12: 35.02*
Times:
1. 33.42
2. 31.82
3. 37.75
4. 37.60
5. 33.45
6. 37.34
7. 35.82
8. 31.70
9. (31.35)
10. (38.98)
11. 33.84
12. 37.12


----------



## kzj (Feb 12, 2012)

JCVP11 said:


> *Round 93*
> *Average: 27.06*


 
2H?
Times?


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 12, 2012)

R93 2H

current avg12: 34.73 (σ = 2.92)

best time: 25.13 > F2L pairs just formed themselves and last layer was a piece of cake. New PB. Quite happy after setting lousy times in the weekly comp. Oh and two sub 30s 

worst time: 40.88

34.85, 34.44, 35.50, 37.34, 32.73, 40.88, 36.60, 38.43, 30.40, 29.33, 37.72, 25.13

Off to give my fingers a rest......


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes 2 Handed Solves


kzj said:


> 2H?
> Times?


----------



## JackL (Feb 12, 2012)

Round 93 - CN 3x3 on 4x4

Average - 24.36, 40.50, 29.15, 30.32, 33.26, 33.52, 23.57, 34.62, 29.65, 30.51, 29.85, 32.02.

I waited a couple of days so i forgot my solutions on my CN 3x3 race.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 12, 2012)

Just for fun: 18.24, 18.79, 16.87, 17.46, (22.36), 21.91, 17.20, 18.02, (15.88), 18.41, 18.48, 19.86= *18.52*


----------



## kzj (Feb 12, 2012)

JCVP11 said:


> Yes 2 Handed Solves


 
Thanks!


----------



## kzj (Feb 12, 2012)

JCVP11 said:


> *Round 93*
> *Average: 27.06*


 
Grats, pretty good average!
If I may ask you for something: next time it would be nice to see the individual times of the 12 solves too!
Thanks for your efforts in advance.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Feb 12, 2012)

Round 93 Average 35.36
36.68 40.79 41.20 33.87 26.82 30.78 (25.19) (46.00) 32.65 28.22 40.62 41.94

Omg I dont know what happened this round!! Sudden rapid improvement (this is my 2nd ever sub 40 average of 12!) My lookahead seemed to be going so good and smooth!. My best time 25.19 was full step! No skips L OLL case then khameleon then T Perm. My other sub 30 time this week 26.82 had an OLL skip and the 28.22 also had an OLL skip (2 OLL skips in 1 Ao12 what are the chances!? Now about the worse my 46 had a really bad F2L followed by a G perm (I dont know any of the G perms yet) Great times this week hopefully I can keep improving.

PS. this is my first time posting since I got my GuHong!

Edit: I just noticed that my Best Ao5 on this average of 12 was 30.08! Almost sub 30!


----------



## darkrider (Feb 13, 2012)

Round 93 Average 68.90

01:03.32 00:58.29 (00:52.46) 01:08.70 1:10.41 01:22.69 01:17.50 01:06.37 00:57.91 01:11.620 1:13.15 (01:25.29)

Heck yea 3 sub 1 minuite times in one sessiong heck yea


----------



## ressMox (Feb 13, 2012)

Posting this in the hopes that I can get home in time tonight to do these. Will edit this post if I do.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 14, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Three Results*

*Round Ninety-Three​*








No graduates this week.

JCVP11 please include your times. 

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 14, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Four
Potential Closing Time - Monday, February 20th​**Scrambles*
1. L2 B2 L F' D L' U2 F2 D' B F D2 F2 B2 R' U' D2 L U2 D2 F R B R2 U
2. L' B' D' R2 B' U' D L' U B' L2 R2 D2 L' U F' B2 D B2 L B2 U2 D' R' D'
3. D R B' L2 D' L2 F2 B D' L B' R D' B2 D' F' R L D F' B2 U2 F2 L2 F'
4. F B2 L2 U2 R L B' R L D U F2 D' L' D L' D U R L2 U2 B2 R B U
5. F2 D' F2 D U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R' U D2 F U' F' D U' R2 U D L F' D R
6. L2 U' R D2 L' B2 F2 U2 D2 F2 B' U L2 D2 B' F2 U' D2 L2 D L B' D F L2
7. L F U2 F2 L' R' F D2 B' L D L' U2 F R B F' U2 F L' B' U2 B' U L
8. L B R2 D F R2 L B' R2 U' D L' B' F' U2 B2 D F B' D' F' R2 U L' D
9. U2 R U D L' U2 D2 R' D' F D' U B' L F L U2 L' F B2 D B' D' B D
10. U2 L2 R2 F' B' L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 L' F' B2 R D B U' F' D2 U' B' L B2 F2 L2
11. R U R' B2 L2 F' R2 L2 F' L2 F' U D F L' U L2 U L' U' R F2 R' B' F
12. B2 L' R B' U L2 U2 F' L2 F' R F' L2 R' B L' F2 B' D' B2 D2 B D' F2 D2


----------



## mhmh (Feb 14, 2012)

Round 94: Speed

*Average: 39.35*

37.00, 42.66, 40.55, 41.43, (34.13), (44.72), 35.10, 40.69, 40.06, 39.75, 37.48, 38.75

I didn't improve on my average that much, only by about .1 of a second. But I was a lot more consistent this week, and I got got no solves over 45 seconds, just haha.
Btw, if anyone's interested, I was listening to Foo Fighters during this week's solves, an awesome song to listen to while cubing is 'All My Life', a bad one is 'Everlong' because I keep on doing air-drums during solves hahahah


----------



## hcfong (Feb 14, 2012)

*Round 94:*
*Average: 43.50*

51.32 38.94 42.58 40.82 (33.30) (52.33) 44.08 45.08 42.85 40.66 47.06 41.60


----------



## stoic (Feb 14, 2012)

27.91, 33.63, 27.41, 32.06, 41.51 (fail PLL), 35.76, 36.26, 30.85, 33.57, 28.87, 33.23, 27.55

avg 31.97

Lookahead came together for me really well this week, and I even managed an X-cross or two.
I've also changed 3 of my PLLs recently which weren't working for me and the newer algs are working quite nicely now.


----------



## kzj (Feb 14, 2012)

*Round 94 - 3x3x3 speed*
*Ao12: 29.41* 
Best single: 23.53
Best ao5: 29.09

Times: (23.53) (34.75) 29.77 26.71 30.94 29.91 28.25 29.11 25.63 32.31 30.55 30.90


----------



## 95Rifles (Feb 14, 2012)

*AVG: 38.61 *
*Method: Roux*

33.07, 41.67, 38.48, 45.76, 32.89, (26.02), 38.74, 41.38, 33.33, 38.92, 41.81, (45.86)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 15, 2012)

Round Ninety-Four

*Average: 30.19*

(39.23+), 29.98, 30.73, 26.61, 31.75, 34.25, 29.37, 26.02, 28.61, 30.56, (22.70), 34.05 = 30.19

Close, but no cigar! I'm coming to the conclusion that I'm a bit of a clutz: I drop the cube more that I should and I have no fingertricks to speak of.


----------



## AndersB (Feb 15, 2012)

Round 94 - OH
Result: 29.91

35.66, 33.72, 27.57, 30.29, 28.76, 29.01, 21.00, 29.34, 31.92, 31.40, 29.58, 27.53

Sub -30!!!


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Round 94*
*Two Handed Solves*
*Average = 25.59*

Timings : 22.62, 24.05, 28.80, (30.77), 25.17, 22.19, (21.29), 25.48, 28.36, 25.80, 24.59, 28.87

Learnt how to look ahead and times are Now CONSIDERABLY FASTER !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 94: One-handed
*
Average: 34.47*

31.30, (46.33), 37.69, 37.70, 40.75, 31.34, (27.59), 34.95, 36.10, 33.13, 28.59, 33.17

Best Average of Five: 32.22

Wow... This is a _huge_ improvement from last week. I'm not necessarily getting any faster, but rather staying more consistent.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2012)

*Round 94 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *35.12*

Times: 33.01, 32.99, (55.41), 35.31, 39.61, 38.08, 30.16, (29.93), 36.06, 37.72, 30.94, 37.29

Terribly ugly. On the third solve, I forgot the OLL halfway through. The other bad times were bad almost entirely due to lockups.


----------



## JackL (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 94 - CN Speed

Average - 27.69

36.44, 26.56, 25.09, 25.11, 17.52, 36.55, 22.67, 25.61, 27.13, 31.33, 27.51, 29.45.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 94: Speed
Average: 30.77 (wooooooooooooo!)
33.80 31.92 33.03 28.71 (27.22) 27.92 33.25 (35.56) 28.74 29.54 31.94 28.82
oh ya! 1/2 of the times are sub 30, and i got an mean of 3 pb 27.95, as well as an average of 5 pb 29.52, and a new pb average of 12 as well!
yaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 17, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Round 94 - 3x3 on 5x5*
> Average: *35.12*
> 
> Times: 33.01, 32.99, (55.41), 35.31, 39.61, 38.08, 30.16, (29.93), 36.06, 37.72, 30.94, 37.29
> ...


 
If your times are due to lock-ups, get a new cube? What are you using right now?


----------



## ressMox (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 94 - CFOP CN (w/ 2 look OLL)

26.77, 28.02, 30.75, (43.38 lol), 30.30, 26.51, (26.43), 31.54, 34.24, 30.88, 31.31, 28.94

Average = 29.93 (phew)

Not a bad average for me, but I'm still spending a lot more time looking for pieces than I'd like to. Been working on lookahead, but have to concentrate really hard when solving cross on Blue/Green. Maybe it's time to get some cubesmith stickers for recognition. And the 43...I have no idea what happened there. Not a pop or anything, things just didn't go right.


----------



## vami (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 94 CN
Average: 28.62
Best Time: 19.72
Worst Time: 32.16
Individual Times:
1.30.89	
2.30.34	
3.30.72	
4.29.59	
5.30.62	
6.22.05	
7.(32.16)	
8.25.28	
9.27.20	
10.31.67
11.(19.72)
12.27.80


----------



## kbh (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 94 Speed (Fridrich F2l, 2 Look OLL, 2 Look PLL)
Average: 38.82


Best: 31.31
Worst: 45.96

37.14
(45.96)
41.90
38.63
34.28
(31.31)
35.92
39.71
36.37
32.19
38.70
43.34

Pretty happy with this, 6 seconds better and only 3 times >40
Also a 34.83 Ao5 PB


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> If your times are due to lock-ups, get a new cube? What are you using right now?


 
An old V-cube (one of the first batch, as soon as they came out). It's a little too loose now, I think, so the core wiggles too much. I have another one, but I've not bothered to resticker or break it in yet.

The funny thing about old V-cubes (5x5x5, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7 - it applies to all of them) is that some days are much better than others. When it's a good day, it's still a really nice cube. I'm not sure, but I think it's probably due to temperature differences.


----------



## Photon (Feb 18, 2012)

42.46
50.25
41.12
32.81
29.73
29.45
40.96
39.76
(28.75)
31.04
34.54
41.25


aof12 36.31 not bad... definitely could have been better.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 94: average 40.45

39.05 33.49 (54.68) 40.76 41.46 43.38 44.09 41.55 (30.22) 36.67 41.85 42.17

Omg this week was a huge set back. I sliced my finger working. And ive been so tired I havnt been able to cube. This is my first sup 40 average in a week and 5 seconds slower then last weeks. the 30.22 was a nice smooth solve. the 54.68 I had a 10+ cross (sad I know) followed by terrible F2L transition followed by a mad cuber pretty much giving up on the solve lol.


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 19, 2012)

R94 current avg12: 37.63 (σ = 3.36)

best time: 28.53
worst time: 45.43

28.53, 39.30, 34.75, 39.28, 39.01, 35.42, 38.46, 32.32, 34.94, 45.13, 45.43, 37.73

Started off well but went to pot. Not sure what happened. On the +40 times I just couldn't see the pairs. Fingers aren't feeling too nimble today.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 19, 2012)

Round 94
Speed
Ao12: 32.25
34.34 (41.56) 35.25 40.37 29.01 30.04 30.54 (24.20) 28.71 31.31 26.95 37.01
Big improvement from last time! Started off slow, though.


----------



## SpaceChokobo (Feb 19, 2012)

*Round 94*: *Fridrich-Method [F2L, 2LOLL, PLL]*

Average out of 12: *29:00s*

12:	00:30.35	11:	00:31.00	10:	00:31.41	9:	00:25.83	8:	00:23.97 7:	00:27.27	6:	00:34.01 5:	00:27.34	4:	00:30.44	3:	00:26.41	2:	00:31.07	1:	00:28.91


----------



## TheZenith27 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Round 94 Rubik's cube one-handed: 29.10*

Mean: 30.40
Standard deviation: 7.21
Best Time: 23.27
Worst Time: 50.55

Best average of 5: 26.27
8-12 - (23.27) 28.58 (31.46) 23.75 26.48

Average of 12: *29.10*
25.82 36.35 27.32 26.36 34.96 29.93 (50.55) (23.27) 28.58 31.46 23.75 26.48


----------



## darkrider (Feb 19, 2012)

Ao12:61:06
12: 00:59.20 
11: 00:53.55 
10: 00:59.53 
9: 01:18.66 
8: 00:53.38 
7: 01:03.06 
6: 01:03.94 
5: 00:57.30 
4: 01:16.57 
3: 01:03.10 
2: 00:54.79 
1: 00:59.57


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 20, 2012)

Round 95 Average: 45.92

Standard deviation: 6.37
Best Time: 36.20
Worst Time: 56.78

Times: 54.91 37.13 43.27 44.28 50.94 45.72 37.95 48.28 48.73 48.00 36.20 56.78

Improvement just doesnt seem to be a thing I am able to do. at least I'm still sub 50 tho!


----------



## Blarghvark (Feb 20, 2012)

12:	00:25.01
11:	00:24.80
10:	00:42.03
9:	00:30.77
8:	00:44.93
7:	00:29.29
6:	00:36.07
5:	00:33.47
4:	00:31.41
3:	00:32.10
2:	00:32.02
1:	00:28.02

10 of 12: 00:32.02


----------



## dubcuber (Feb 21, 2012)

*times for round 94*

well this is my first post and my first average with my new Guhong i got a few days ago; i have dramatically improved haha anyway here are my times

(*51.44*)(40.13)(48.67)(49.53)(36.35)(39.88)(*36.24*)(48.10)(42.13)(41.70)(48.09)(49.29) 
average time: 44.3 seconds


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 21, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Four Results*

*Round Ninety-Four​*








Two graduates this week: JCVP11 and vami!

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 21, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Five Scrambles*

*Round Ninety-Five
Potential Closing Time - Monday, February 27th	​**Scrambles*
1. F' D R D' B2 F R2 B L' D2 B U D' L2 R' D F2 R L2 U2 L' R' U2 F' L'
2. F2 D' R F U' L' D' R' F R' B R' B R' B2 R' D B D F2 L U2 D B R'
3. B D' B F D2 B' U D F R2 B L' B2 R2 D' R B2 L' D L2 F R' U D' L
4. U D2 B D' L' D2 L2 F' R' F2 B' D2 L2 B F' L2 F L U2 D' L2 R D' L' F
5. L' D' U2 R' F' L' F' D2 U B U F' L' U B2 F2 R' U B F R B2 L' F2 L'
6. D2 U' B' R2 L2 D2 U' R U' L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F R2 L2 F2 D' R' F' L D2 U2
7. U L2 F R L' B' L R B' F2 R' L' U B F D L2 D B' F U' F U' B2 L'
8. B F' D2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' D B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D U R'
9. R U' D' B' U2 D F D2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 B2 F U L D2 L U D2 R L U' D2
10. L2 F' R D2 L U2 F2 U2 L' F B U L2 U F2 D U R2 B F2 R2 D' U R' L'
11. R F' D' F R' B' L D U2 R U R' L' D' B2 D2 R' B2 F' L F2 B R2 U' L2
12. F2 R D F L' R' D2 B U2 D R2 D' U2 B' L F D U L D' U L U' L' R


----------



## hcfong (Feb 21, 2012)

*Round 95:*
*Average: 44.88*


48.81 42.07 (34.86) 43.80 45.90 (53.20) 45.62 47.23 42.34 39.76 49.60 43.68


----------



## mhmh (Feb 21, 2012)

Round 96: Speed

*Average: 37.76*

36.27, (43.89), 37.48, 41.94, (30.61), 38.34, 39.17, 39.96, 39.98, 36.53, 35.47, 32.43

ehhh, i improved, but not by as much as I would have hoped, i guess it was okay


----------



## kzj (Feb 21, 2012)

*Round 95 - 3x3x3 speed*
*Ao12: 29.83*
Best single: 24.16
Best ao5: 27.73

Times: 24.94 34.06 29.50 26.19 35.16 (35.72) 33.11 32.15 30.13 (24.16) 24.38 28.69

_PS:_
_@Brian:
The chart of Round Ninety-Four shows my result inexactly.
My average of 12 was 29.41, and not 29.09, so correct it, please!
Thanks._


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 21, 2012)

Round Ninety-Five
Average 30.30

28.81, 27.70, 28.05, (39.23), 30.17, (27.02), 32.14, 31.34, 32.08, 29.97, 34.44, 28.30 = 30.30

Close! Featured a few problems: cross errors, lock-up with semi-pop, empty-headed F2L freezes, etc.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 21, 2012)

3x3 OH

(28.48), 36.11, 39.44, 41.96, 36.12, 32.02, 37.57, 35.36, 33.67, (46.46), 33.39, 30.74

Average: 35.64

Best Average of 5: 34. 14

Eh, worse than last time :/

Those 40s... I need to stop getting those


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2012)

*Round 95 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *35.92*

Times: (39.63), 34.42, 39.33, 39.19, 36.10, 38.38, 37.83, 35.28, 35.22, 31.56, (27.53), 31.87

My worst attempt at this yet. It would have been much worse, but I got a little better at the end, and then the next-to-last solve had an H perm (by far my favorite PLL on a big cube).


----------



## coopermumford (Feb 22, 2012)

*Round 95:*
Average: 36.24
33.69 33.41 34.91 32.52 42.96 40.80 34.22 30.68 28.69 36.96 36.47 49.53
wow that last solve was REALLY bad


----------



## Photon (Feb 22, 2012)

36.04
35.20
43.35
40.78
29.46 (first sub 30 this session. yay.)
36.31
37.54
24.53 All time PB, but it came with white cross (which I used to do a lot. I'm supposed to be practicing CN now.) how do I look at this result? :S
35.37
32.07
29.59 (3rd sub 30. nice.)
32.28

aof12: 34.46


----------



## Carson (Feb 22, 2012)

*Round 95 - 3x3 on 4x4
Average 33.84
*
Times:
38.32, 32.86, 35.69, 36.31, 34.93, 30.99, 31.36, 31.36, 38.08, 28.47, 28.40, 55.53


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 22, 2012)

*Round 95: ZZ on 4x4*
*Average: 29.34 *
Individual Times: 27.90, 33.10, 27.80, 29.24, (23.85), 29.66, 27.27, (36.37), 29.25, 30.42, 28.35, 30.37

too close for comfort


----------



## MeshuggahX (Feb 23, 2012)

Round 95 - OH

Average - 33.74

*Times:*
*28.44*, 36.29, 32.82, 31.44, 30.22, 34.68, 36.06, 31.05, *43.83*, 35.70, 32.26, 36.90


----------



## mightysaur (Feb 25, 2012)

I am new here and this is my first round(is this how I join?)
Round- 95 Speed

Method-Roux
Average:00:59.82


12:	01:07.02	
11:	01:01.15	
10:	00:53.74	
9:	01:06.30	
8:	00:55.30	
7:	(00:46.43)	
6:	(01:12.54)	
5:	01:02.57	
4:	00:50.89	
3:	01:05.62	
2:	00:49.24	
1:	01:07.03


----------



## stoic (Feb 25, 2012)

29.92, 28.92, 24.12, 44.11[dropped cube], 31.75, DNF[pll fail], 36.13, 26.95, 36.59, 31.82, 37.39, 35.63

avg 33.92

Started well, finished badly.
Concentrating recently on PLL recognition without AUF and seeing some improvement.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 25, 2012)

Round 95
Speed

Average: 31.79
27.42 (39.65) 39.46 32.93 29.92 32.36 32.06 29.37 31.81 28.93 (23.36) 33.60
Started off shaky, but ended with a new PB.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Rubik's Cube one-handed: Round 95*


24.52, 30.74, 24.21, 27.73, 25.89, 31.54, 23.72, (22.52), 29.43, (31.86), 30.52, 31.34 = *27.96*


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 26, 2012)

Average of 12: 33.70

Standard deviation: 1.76
Best Time: 30.51
Worst Time: 35.64

31.36 34.44 34.29 35.27 34.26 31.07 34.52 (35.64) (30.51) 31.85 35.15 34.81

Some of those should be sub-30s. Damn.... still an impromvement though


----------



## JackL (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 95 - CN

Average - 27.31

26.19, 32.94, 22.27, 21.92, 29.58, 29.76, 26.33, 32.33, 20.98, 25.94, 28.27, 31.17.


----------



## TheWitcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Roung 95

Average - 36.71

30.00, 32.03, 37.75, 44.46, 35.42, 40.31, 36.50, (27.20), (49.58 Cross fail), 30.33, 37.88, 39.05

I'm not very good at the cross and F2L (working on it), I guess that's what causing the big differences between the results.


----------



## mwcuber98 (Feb 26, 2012)

(I just started cubing 4 days ago. I suck.)
Round 95
Speed
Average: 1:40:82
1:42.07
1:44.90
1:37.43
1:55.85
1:41.73
1:41.15
1:27.78
1:58.72
1:48.18
55.96
1:39.01
1:30.08


----------



## kbh (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 95 (F2L, 2LOLL, PLL)

Average 31.82

30.77
31.83
31.95
32.23
31.78
32.52
(35.11)
30.13
33.86
33.26
(27.16)
29.83


Pretty bad, this week my f2l really improved a lot, but during these solves it sucked.
I was hoping for more sub 30s


----------



## Blarghvark (Feb 26, 2012)

10 of 12: 33.71

12:	00:36.84
11:	00:33.05
10:	00:35.04
9:	00:32.92
8:	00:38.87
7:	00:28.11
6:	00:30.66
5:	00:31.76
4:	00:34.38
3:	00:36.08
2:	00:32.51
1:	00:33.88


----------



## Foster Conklin (Feb 27, 2012)

*average: 29.62*
27.20, 26.28, 30.76, 28.09, 31.57, 26.95, 34.75, 31.56, 24.93, 32.78, 30.71, 30.28


----------



## ressMox (Feb 27, 2012)

Round 95
CFOP CN (F2L, approx 2/3 OLL, Full PLL)
26.09, 27.83, (31.38), 28.73, 27.95, 30.03, (21.68), 25.50, 29.34, 23.61, 30.98, 28.15

Average: 27.82 (PB of 12 I'm pretty sure), the 21.68 was close to PB single (21.17)

Really happy with this, been working on lookahead at higher tps instead of just turning at a snail's pace. Hadn't timed myself all week and I've managed to drop almost 2 full seconds off my average from last week. Only 3 sup-30 times. Still need to work on OLL recognition and alg recall. For the 31.38 I'm pretty surprised it wasn't sup-40, I inserted 2 F2L pairs incorrectly and then my brain shat itself trying to recall the OLL for a good 3 seconds.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Feb 27, 2012)

Round 95 Average 37.96

(30.75) 44.72 39.56 34.32 40.96 34.59 33.36 (46.65) 34.66 39.59 35.21 42.66

No sub 30 times this week, sad face, but still better then last weeks average and is around what ive usually been getting also. although I havnt been able to practice like before with work and everything.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 28, 2012)

*Ninety-Five Results*

*Round Ninety-Five​*








No graduates this week.



kzj said:


> _@Brian:
> The chart of Round Ninety-Four shows my result inexactly.
> My average of 12 was 29.41, and not 29.09, so correct it, please!
> Thanks._



Fixed!



Photon said:


> All time PB, but it came with white cross (which I used to do a lot. I'm supposed to be practicing CN now.) how do I look at this result? :S


 
Good job! 



mightysaur said:


> I am new here and this is my first round(is this how I join?)


 
Welcome! And yes.

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 28, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Six Scrambles*

*Round Ninety-Six
Potential Closing Time - Monday, March 5th	​**Scrambles*
1. F L' R F2 R' D' L2 D U2 F2 R' U2 D B U R2 B' U' D2 R F U2 L R' D'
2. U' D' L' U2 R2 L2 F' R2 F D' B' F2 R' U2 R' B2 L' R' U2 D' R' U' D' L' F2
3. U' D' R2 D' F U L F' L B D' L2 R2 F' D R2 F U' R2 F2 D F2 D2 L' D
4. F U B' D2 R' U' F' L2 R' F2 U2 B' F' R2 F D' F B' L2 R2 B2 L F' B L
5. R' B' L2 D2 U' L' R' B' F' L' F2 R' D' B2 D2 L' U' L2 F2 L' F' B2 L B' U
6. R2 D F' B L' R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 F' D' F2 R D B' R2 D2 U' R' F R L2 B2
7. R2 D R' L U2 B2 L' B2 R D' F' L U2 F2 B' U2 F L R D U' B' D F' R
8. B2 L2 F R2 F2 L F R F R' D L F R2 B2 L' B' R2 F L2 R' U' L F' B2
9. F2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 U B2 L D' L B L' U B2 R2 B2 R' F' L U2 L2 F2
10. L F' L D' R' D' U2 B' L2 D2 F R2 D2 U2 R' U L' D2 U2 L B2 R' D' R2 D'
11. L U2 R' F2 U2 D' B' R L2 D2 U R2 L' F' R2 L' F U' D' F' D' B2 R F' D
12. B' U2 D F2 R' F' U' L' R U R F2 L' U B2 R L2 D' F' U2 R' U' B' U2 F'


----------



## hcfong (Feb 28, 2012)

*Round 96:*
*Average: 42.73*

1. 50.75
2. 44.81
3. 35.56
4. (34.09)
5. 38.43
6, 44.31
7. 47.91
8. 43.05
9. 36.44
10. 43.44
11. (53.52)
12. 42.56


----------



## mhmh (Feb 28, 2012)

Round 96: Speed

*Average: 34.63*

35.82, 38.84, 34.54, 36.29, 34.56, 33.08, (31.63), 32.71, (39.92), 33.54, 34.26, 32.66

Pretty happy with this week, got no times over 40 (just), i didn't get any sub 30 times but it was a lot more consistent this week, which I think is good.


----------



## stoic (Feb 28, 2012)

28.24, 33.29, 29.71, 25.31, 35.58, 29.45, 30.77, 36.20, 29.92, 40.18, 34.26, 29.26

Avg 31.67
Edging closer


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 28, 2012)

38.96, (27.88), 35.18, 33.56, 40.16, 37.25, 32.41, 33.01, 31.07, 35.65, 32.02, (40.50)

Average: 34.93

Thoughts: I guess I'm stuck around here for a little while *shrugs*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 28, 2012)

Round Ninety-Six

Average: 29.57

26.59, 36.55, (37.28+), 31.30, 31.66, 26.64, 28.17, 30.94, 26.20, 27.34, (24.28), 30.30+ = 29.57

Hooray! Some good, some bad.


----------



## kzj (Feb 28, 2012)

*Round 96 - 3x3x3 speed*
*Average of 12: 29.76*
Best single: 25.75
Best ao5: 27.14

Times: 28.58 (37.59) 26.78 (25.75) 32.65 26.40 28.25 31.00 32.53 27.81 31.77 31.86


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2012)

*Round 96 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *32.98*

Times: 30.21, 32.92, 33.60, 33.78, 31.52, 31.56, 38.00, 30.83, (27.46), 36.18, (38.81), 31.24

Wow, almost 3 seconds faster than last week. I just went really slow and turned carefully, to avoid lockups. Obviously, it's worth it for me to do that. The problem is it's not quite fast enough that way for me to get sub-30. But it's better than the alternative.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Feb 28, 2012)

AVG:30.15

31.50, (24.52), 31.52, 28.35, 30.03, (32.73), 31.84, 30.95, 29.85, 28.67, 30.30, 28.54

SOOOO CLOSE!


----------



## cubingawsumness (Mar 1, 2012)

Round 96: 3x3 Speed
27.17 31.84 28.65 (35.67) 27.37 (25.61) 29.03 32.54 34.98 32.02 32.55 31.22
Average: 30.74

gaaah... horrible ending and little or no improvement over the last time I participated (2 weeks ago?)

however, my first comp went great!
I got an average of 27.xy, and a single of 24.xy!


----------



## Photon (Mar 1, 2012)

*Round 96 
CN/Speed (both. yeah. I'm guessing this is how I sign up for it?)
Average of 12: 34.47*

39.71
38.37
30.09
33.40
40.68
46.34 First six solves were sh!t. I just stopped with it, did the next six the next day. and WHAT. A. DIFFERENCE.
31.96
33.50
30.50
34.18
33.31
23.70 (Again. All time PB!! Best part, this game with green cross. No LL skips.  )


----------



## mightysaur (Mar 2, 2012)

*avg: 46.45*

55.27, 42.29, 45.12, 38.44, (55.46), 48.74, (33.86), 46.73, 51.73, 48.45, 47.30, 40.38


----------



## JackL (Mar 2, 2012)

Round 96 - CN

Average - 25.97

The solves are back to front, but i couldn't be bothered writing them out in their proper chronological order.

12:	00:27.25	
11:	00:28.05	
10:	00:30.01	
9:	00:30.25	
8:	00:24.64	
7:	00:25.56	
6:	00:24.31	
5:	00:21.87	
4:	00:23.51	
3:	00:24.28	
2:	00:38.80	
1:	00:21.81


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 2, 2012)

Round 96
2H

Average: 33.30

36.08, (37.70), 30.72, (28.43), 37.03, 31.88, 28.48, DNF(PLL fail), 36.03, 32.48, 32.37, 35.13

Nice improvement from last average


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 96
2H Speed

Average: 27.57
25.57 30.01 28.90 29.70 28.46 24.12 (21.25) (32.43) 22.87 31.62 25.51 28.90
PB Ao5 and Ao12 (with some solves before). Over 4 seconds improvement from last time


----------



## SpaceChokobo (Mar 3, 2012)

*Round 96 - Speed*
*Fridrich Method*

Average out of 12: *27.40*


12:	00:28.39	11:	00:31.13	10:	00:27.34	9:	00:25.86	8:	00:24.34 7:	00:28.14	6:	00:24.51	5:	00:25.10	4:	00:32.64	3:	00:25.55	
2:	00:26.12	1:	00:31.84


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 3, 2012)

2H

current avg12: 32.92 (σ = 2.21)

best time: 28.69
worst time: 38.67

32.11, 31.51, 34.59, 36.19, 29.00, 31.61, 38.67, 32.40, 32.79, 28.69, 36.78, 32.26


----------



## ressMox (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 96 - CFOP CN (Still only about 2/3 OLL =/, Full PLL)

25.29, 24.43, 23.81, 22.08 (PLL Skip), 24.70, (21.01 New PB Single =D), 21.89, 25.93, 24.06+, 26.37, 26.26, (34.02) (bleh, I was too excited for the last solve)

Average 12: 24.48 (PB)
Best Average: 22.59 (PB)

Bad finish and stupid +2 for the 24.06 but whoa 

I have no clue wtf happened. Barely did maybe 30 solves total for the entire week, and those were just casual. Haven't worked on anything, thought my lookahead would be crappy (it still kinda was shaky at times). Jammed my fingers playing volleyball yesterday and currently have my ring finger wrapped so some moves are kinda awkward for me. I was hoping for no sup-30 solves for the entire average, but was too excited at how well things were going by the last solve =/ Had a lot of sub-25 solves too  I guess I shouldn't complain, I'm just a bit confused about where this progress came from.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 96 average 34.73
38.50 (39.65) (29.37) 33.88 31.68 34.77 38.00 36.66 33.57 34.33 31.40 34.50
Just earlier today i got a sub 30 ao5 and a 33.xx ao12 but still Im getting a bit more consistent with my solves! No sup 40 times this week!


----------



## foolish (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 96: 2H

Average: *36.82*

39.34
30.44
44.96
36.35
28.99
_(27.48)_
33.32
51.77
29.13
_(57.73)_
35.76
38.10

Those 50+ were really bad. Thought I was done with F2L when i recognized the cross was wrong


----------



## kbh (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 96 - Speed (F2L, 2LOLL, Almost ful PLL)


29.07
32.71
(((24.88)))
25.52
33.34
33.60
28.98
(((35.30)))
32.88
25.21
29.68
28.38



29.94 YEAAAHHH

However, it's way to close for comfort.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Rubik's cube one-handed: 28.91*

Mean: 29.10
Standard deviation: 5.42
Best Time: 19.88
Worst Time: 40.20

Best average of 5: 27.55
1-5 - (19.88) (28.27) 27.70 27.76 27.20

Average of 12: *28.91*
(19.88) 28.27 27.70 27.76 27.20 21.15 28.89 29.56 30.62 (40.20) 37.32 30.67

_Comments: PB single; My hands got cold on the last 4 solves, but yay I graduated!_


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 4, 2012)

foolish said:


> Those 50+ were really bad. Thought I was done with F2L when i recognized the cross was wrong


I've gotten so used to getting the cross wrong I have nice quick fixing techniques! Shows how long I've been cubing badly


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 5, 2012)

foolish said:


> Round 96: 2H
> 
> Average: *36.82*
> 
> ...


 
When you mess up the cross, don't destroy your F2L pairs. Instead, use M slices to pull edges out and put them in the correct place. This keeps your F2L slots saved, but also allows you to help with any misplaced cross pieces.

However, if you put opposite edges together(like, green where blue should go, and vice versa), just do this alg: M2 U2 M2.


----------



## Photon (Mar 5, 2012)

I occasionally mix adjacent edges. How do you fix that?


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 5, 2012)

Round 96 Average: 48.15

Standard deviation: 6.10
Best Time: 31.71
Worst Time: 52.44

Times: 31.71 51.34 41.47 43.47 51.87 41.72 52.01 51.18 48.97 52.44 51.87 47.56


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 5, 2012)

Photon said:


> I occasionally mix adjacent edges. How do you fix that?


I'd just do it intuitively since I'm not good at learning algs and I don't want to have to think too much and lose track of where I am! If the edges are correctly flipped but swapped in F and R then something like (M' U' M) d' (M' U M) d (M' U M) -- possibly wrong!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 6, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Six Results*

*Round Ninety-Six​*








Four graduates this week: ressMox, JackL, TheZenith27, and kzj! 

Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 6, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Seven Scrambles*

*Round Ninety-Seven
Potential Closing Time - Monday, March 12th	​**Scrambles*
1. D' B' R2 L' U R2 B2 R' B2 D R L2 D L2 B F' R' L2 F' B' L2 R U' F2 D'
2. U' R L B' R' U2 D2 B' D2 F R' F' L' F' L' F2 U' F2 L' D2 U2 L U2 B' L2
3. R2 D' B2 F L R F2 B2 L' F U2 D2 B2 F' D2 L2 R D' R U' D' R2 B' L' F2
4. U2 R' U2 B2 D' U B U' D2 B2 L F R D2 R' D R L' D2 L' F' U' B2 R2 F'
5. U' B2 U2 D' F2 L' D2 F' R B' R F' B2 D F' B D L2 R2 F' B2 L2 F2 L R
6. L2 D' L R' D2 B' R' B2 U L R B' R2 B2 L D' U B' U B' D' F D' F2 L2
7. D2 L2 D2 B' L U L F L' R U' D2 L U' B' D2 B D2 R D2 L2 D L' B L'
8. L' D2 L F L' B U D' L2 U' D2 L' F' B2 U2 F L2 D U' L2 B D' R' L' F'
9. U R' D2 R2 D L2 F2 D U L' F2 B' L' U2 L' F2 U' D' B2 D2 R U2 B2 D F
10. B2 U2 F L2 R' U' B D2 L2 R' F B' R U F U' F R' F' L B2 D2 R2 F2 R
11. R2 B L B R' D L2 D' L U2 B' L' D U L' U2 F2 B L2 F D R' F D' F'
12. B2 R' U' R2 L U R' D2 B2 U B' D L2 F' R' D2 U R2 F2 L R' F B2 D F'


----------



## mhmh (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 97: Speed

*Average: 32.09*

33.91, (38.72), 30.19, 33.60, 32.95, 31.96, 33.12, 33.42, 31.93, 29.66, (28.94), 30.17

I'm pretty happy with this week, my times were a hell of a lot more accurate (except for the 38).


----------



## hcfong (Mar 6, 2012)

*Round 97:*
*Average: 43.78*

1. 42.48 
2. 43.91 
3. 40.97 
4. 41.52 
5. 45.53 
6. 37.54 
7. 44.80 
8. 52.12 
9. DNF 
10. 36.25 
11. 43.15 
12. 45.77 

This was really frustrating. Everytime I was on a good (sub-35ish finish) I got the R(a) perm, which takes me about 10-15 seconds to do. After my sub-40 average at the Twente Open this weekend, I was confident I could do it here too. Oh well, at least I must be one of the few people who has a better official PB and unofficial.


----------



## foolish (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 97: 2H
Average: *29.55*

_(22.56) PLL Skip_
30.16
26.29
26.29
30.03
28.40
_(38.14)_
28.30
30.06
31.04
34.70
30.26

Wow, about 7 seconds better than last round. Well atleast I had no complete failures this time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2012)

*Round 97 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *32.57*

Times: 36.08, 33.49, (41.27), 30.40, 36.72, 30.58, 32.28, 33.36, (29.75), 29.84, 33.08, 29.92

Not a very good start, but a really nice ending! 3 of my last 4 solves were sub-30! The key for me really is to avoid lockups.


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 97
2H

Average: 30.01

32.40, 29.22, 33.00, 25.82(PLL skip), 29.42, 27.38, (23.86 PLL skip), (33.20), 28.38, 32.75, 31.68, 33.00

hahaha so close!! Weird average.
Happy with the improvement.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 97 - OH

31.70+, 29.38, 25.26, 33.41, 31.16, (24.26), 35.75, (38.15), 26.58, 33.26, 30.72, 34.38

Average: 32.79

WOW! I'm really happy with how this turned out! No sub-40s, and 4 and a half sub-30s! 

Now, next week I'm hoping for half sub-30s


----------



## iReviewCubes (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 97:
Average = 34.391

29.983
43.786
31.364
35.282
(27.525)
35.238
34.092
28.534
(47.591)
34.970
35.114
35.544

I'm quit happy with this average. I solve with 2 look oll and pll. I hope to get sub 30, ideally sub 25, by the time nationals come around.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Mar 7, 2012)

*Round 97*

*current avg12: 27.86
best avg12: 27.86 *

best time: 21.05 (no skips, just great f2l)
worst time: 33.40

25.74
30.41
(33.40)
30.86
29.91
26.05
31.80
26.63
(21.05) NEW PB
26.80
26.39
23.99

Awesome Finish and no sup-35 times and only four sup-30 Guess I'm just blowing off steam from friction with teachers.


----------



## stoic (Mar 7, 2012)

34.90, 48.45, 32.25, 40.87, 36.34, 28.34, 30.06, 34.79, 29.23, 34.16, 27.91, 26.51

avg 32.88

pretty much blew the average from the beginning but I did set a new PB Ao5 (28.07) and Ao12 (30.22) in my warm-up so I'm happy for today


----------



## Erifdex (Mar 7, 2012)

Round 97:
2H
*Average: 45.15*

1. 00:49.38
2. 00:41.01
3. 00:43.18
4. (00:53.36)
5. (00:36.36)
6. 00:48.72
7. 00:39.92
8. 00:49.61
9. 00:49.91
10. 00:41.02
11. 00:50.21
12. 00:38.56

Wow, my times were all over the place! I guess I need to work on my consistency...


----------



## SpaceChokobo (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round 97: Speed [Fridrich-Method]*

Average out of 12: *25.89s*

12:	00:25.57	11:	00:24.99	10:	00:29.33	9:	00:20.96 8:	00:22.18	7:	00:28.61	6:	00:27.03	5:	00:22.98	4:	00:29.38 3:	00:25.03	
2:	00:27.80	1:	00:25.34	

haha, finally 12 solves all sub-30!! seems, working on my cross helped a lot! haha


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 8, 2012)

Round Ninety-Seven

Average: 28.53

29.83, 29.94, 33.47, (35.15), 30.78, 24.85, 28.03, 28.56, 26.13, (22.91), 27.45, 26.26 = 28.53

Shaky start but seemed to flow better after the first 5.


----------



## MalusDB (Mar 8, 2012)

*ROUND 97 - SPEED*

Avg. 10: 00:30.48	
*10 of 12: 00:30.89*

12:	00:31.54	x
11:	00:38.15	x quite a bit of rage
10:	00:29.68	x
9:	00:26.43	x
8:	00:40.19	x ALL OF MY F**KING RAGE
7:	00:33.34	x
6:	00:22.91	x unhuman amounts of dissapointment
5:	00:29.78	x
4:	00:28.35	x
3:	00:24.41	x
2:	00:35.42	x
1:	00:31.79	x

Number 6 had the potential of sub 20 but I messed up a J-perm with like 17 seconds on the clock starting it. Easily the most annoying average of 12 I've done in ages. Could have been sub-25, but "could" doesn't cut it. Oh yeah, I havent been here in ages due to mountains of Uni work, although I have cubed a bit. Got a couple sub-20 times but frustratingly inconsistent still.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 97 - OH
*Average of 12: 27.45*


Spoiler



1. 27.18 
2. 31.74 
3. 32.18 
4. 27.61 
5. 28.18 
6. 22.14 
7. 24.45 
8. (21.74) 
9. 31.08 
10. 24.37 
11. 25.55 
12. (33.92)


PB Average of 5 in there (23.65)


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 10, 2012)

Standard deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 29.11
Worst Time: 33.72

Best average of 5: 29.81
8-12 - 30.70 29.57 (31.40) (29.11) 29.15

Best average of 12: 30.97
1-12 - 30.68 31.59 30.74 (33.72) 33.07 31.63 31.15 30.70 29.57 31.40 (29.11) 29.15

So close!!!!!! At least I have a sub-30 5 average......ooh and a012 :0)

SD isn't bad either....


----------



## kbh (Mar 10, 2012)

32.00
30.21
(24.35)
25.39
35.00
(35.66)
26.94
27.03
29.55
27.06
35.09
28.93


Average: 29.72

I was going really bad, but if that 35's were 29's, it would actually be a pretty good average. I really have to work on my lookahead so I don't get that 30+.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 97
Speed

Average: 28.29
27.10 24.42 (34.01) 28.12 31.60 31.14 29.07 33.15 28.43 25.84 (22.85) 24.07
Slower than last time, but still sub-30!


----------



## AndersB (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 97 - OH
Result: 30.73

31.98, 30.20, 36.29, 30.41, 37.63, 29.10, 28.43, 29.09, 30.63, 28.24, 32.97, 27.38

So close!


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 97 Average: 45.59

Standard deviation: 2.97
Best Time: 40.35
Worst Time: 50.33

Times: 46.43 43.20 42.45 47.37 50.33 48.59 42.84 42.94 40.35 48.33 45.77 47.98


----------



## Blarghvark (Mar 12, 2012)

12:	00:30.03
11:	00:26.71
10:	00:35.82
9:	00:26.55
8:	00:41.06
7:	00:30.84
6:	00:28.13
5:	00:29.78
4:	00:32.07
3:	00:40.41
2:	00:31.42
1:	00:33.85

10 of 12: 00:31:91


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope I'm not late.

Round 97 - ROUX
Average: *37.49*


Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.40
worst time: 58.68

current avg5: 33.05 (σ = 2.34)
best avg5: 33.05 (σ = 2.34)

current avg12: 37.49 (σ = 6.57)
best avg12: 37.49 (σ = 6.57)

session avg: 37.49 (σ = 6.57)
session mean: 38.16

Individual times: (24.40), 37.16, 51.18, (58.68), 37.99, 41.40, 37.17, 31.17, 32.30, 35.67, 42.72, 28.13


Thinking I might switch to Roux for standard 3x3, and stick with CFOP for reduction, OH, etc


----------



## Photon (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 97, Crap I hope this isn't very late. Average of 12: 33.38 best average of 12 apparently.
37.19
30.63
28.49
34.86
31.96
32.52
35.33
34.07
30.14
37.66
30.77
36.32


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 13, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Seven Results*

*Round Ninety-Seven​*








Congratulations to this week's graduate: SpaceChokobo! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 13, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Eight Scrambles*

*Round Ninety-Eight
Potential Closing Time - Monday, March 19th	​**Scrambles*
1. F L R2 F R2 L2 B L2 B' U D2 R D R' F R' B2 U2 F' R F' D' L2 U' F2
2. F B2 R L2 D2 U2 F L2 R B' U' B2 R2 L2 D2 B' D' R2 B' L F L' D' L' D2
3. F' R2 D B R2 B' D2 U B U R' F B D' R2 F D U2 F D F R L2 B F2
4. F R' D R D2 F' D2 B2 D' U2 L2 F U' B' F' L2 D F' D2 B2 L' R2 F2 U' D'
5. B R' U R D' L2 F' B R U F D2 B2 U2 L2 U' L' B U R B R L U2 R'
6. F2 U D B' R F L2 U2 F' L' R D' F2 D' F' D' F2 L2 F' L F L' R2 D R
7. D2 F' L2 U' D R' B2 R' F' B U' R2 B2 D2 B D F2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R
8. L2 D2 L' F2 D2 B L2 F L F2 U B' R' D R' U' D2 F' D2 L2 B' U' D' R2 F
9. B' F2 U R2 U2 D F' R2 D2 U2 F' U R2 L2 F2 D' F D R' D' L' B2 L B' D
10. D' L D2 U' B' U' D2 L' B R' U2 L2 R2 B2 D F B' U' B U' R2 D' F D2 U'
11. B2 F2 U D' F B R2 F' B D2 B R F2 D2 B2 L' U' B2 L' R2 F D R' F2 D
12. F L2 U F' R U2 D F2 L' F D2 R2 U' L F' U2 R2 U L' U R2 F' D2 B D2


----------



## mhmh (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 98: Speed

*Average: 30.11*

32.17, 30.03, 31.61, 30.67, (35.99), 28.24, 28.49, 34.87, (23.48), 28.07, 31.75, 25.15

Aargh, so close haha, i did get my first sub-30 avg of 5 though (28.27), but all in all, I'm very happy with this week


----------



## hcfong (Mar 13, 2012)

*Round 98*
*Average: 40.41*


(46.89) 35.47 38.84 40.43 42.20 43.72 38.40 (33.91) 42.04 37.89 43.78 41.34

....and still no sub-40 average :-(


----------



## stoic (Mar 13, 2012)

31.28, 28.17, 23.89, 41.02, 35.06, 27.20, 31.52, 29.29, 41.31, 31.01, 47.92, 33.49

avg 32.93

Couple of howlers in there


----------



## foolish (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 98: 2H
Average: *29.81*

_(37.28)_, 30.99, 29.82, 29.06, _(26.26)_, 31.12, 30.58, 27.77, 31.13, 30.59, 28.66, 28.34

Close one, and no improvement to last round.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 98 - OH
Average: 31.83

28.42, 33.06, 28.44, 32.48, 36.10, 28.04, 35.25, (40.52), 33.76, 30.76, (27.77), 32.00

Yay ^_^"


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 98
2H

Average: 28.04

30.66, 29.78, 27.48, (24.34), 26.87, 27.20, 27.18, 29.59, 26.56, 26.13, (31.99), 28.72

F*ck yeah.


----------



## kbh (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 98 - Speed

1: 25.93
2: 26.14
3: 27.86
4: 32.55
5: 28.92
6: 28.60
7: 28.33
8: (33.67)
9: 29.58
10: (25.44)
11: 30.14
12: 27.78

Average of 12: 28.58


GRADUATED


----------



## retep (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 98: 2H
*avg12: 31.31*

33.30, 28.24, 30.60, 29.69, 31.12, 33.89, 26.56, 26.59, 35.59, 27.70, 36.40, 37.53

First timer in this comp  Wow, I set the bar high for myself this week though lol, I have only had like 8 or so sub 30 singles before and I get 5 in this avg of 12 lol, the 26.56 26.59 and 27.7 are my 3rd 4th and 5th best solves ever lol. I also got a new PB avg of 5 in there (29.13). I generally average more like 34ish seconds. Anyway off to edit my sig now


----------



## hfsdo (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 98: 2H
*avg12: 54.58*

54.17, 48.21, 57.08, 52.22, 55.69, 49.37, (38.24), (1:10.11), 56.19, 1:00.61, 58.69, 53.54

first timer in this comp and i broke my personal best while doing this.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Mar 13, 2012)

*AVG of 12: 27.40*

28.92
25.95
23.69
28.65
(31.68)
26.21
(19.75) NEW PB
27.93
27.70
30.36
25.31
29.30


----------



## Skullush (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 98
OH
*Average of 12: 29.51*


Spoiler



1. 32.31 
2. 28.41 
3. 28.89 
4. 33.69 
5. (33.82) 
6. 26.57 
7. 29.30 
8. (22.93) 
9. 26.92 
10. 30.27 
11. 33.59 
12. 25.16


Inconsistent


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 14, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Round 98
> OH
> *Average of 12: 29.51*
> 
> ...


 
Just a question: do you know different algorithms for OH PLLs than you do 2H PLL?

If you do, care to share the site you use?


----------



## Skullush (Mar 14, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Just a question: do you know different algorithms for OH PLLs than you do 2H PLL?
> 
> If you do, care to share the site you use?


 
No I use all 2-hand algs.


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 14, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Just a question: do you know different algorithms for OH PLLs than you do 2H PLL?
> 
> If you do, care to share the site you use?



I'm not a OH solver, but anyway:

http://pinoyspeedcubers.forumotion.com/t4264p15-collection-of-oh-pll-algs
http://www.speedcubing101.com/oh-pll.html


----------



## thatkid (Mar 14, 2012)

Round 98
Roux

54.47, 53.02, 58.20, 40.05, 51.18, 39.95, 51.26, 40.81, 44.52, 45.04, 58.57, 40.13

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 39.95
worst time: 58.57

current avg5: 43.46 (σ = 2.31)
best avg5: 43.46 (σ = 2.31)

current avg12: 47.87 (σ = 6.58)
best avg12: 47.87 (σ = 6.58)

session avg: 47.87 (σ = 6.58)
session mean: 48.10


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 14, 2012)

Round 98 - *ROUX*

Average: *33.72*


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 14, 2012 4:52:48 PM - 5:06:50 PM

Mean: 35.54
Standard deviation: 10.55
Best Time: 24.50
Worst Time: 64.75

Best average of 5: 29.86
5-9 - 33.22 30.85 25.52 (36.68) (25.35)

Best average of 12: 33.72
1-12 - (64.75) 33.48 43.75 39.70 33.22 30.85 25.52 36.68 25.35 38.62 30.04 (24.50)


Pretty pleased with this one. I expect sub-30 w/roux next week or the week following that.


----------



## Cubetastic (Mar 15, 2012)

Round 93 speed

27.3 
27.2
27.5
27.8
27.6
35.1 O.O
23.8
26.4
27.9
27.7
40.1 pop D:
24.7
21.4

Average: 28.1
Will update as I do solves


----------



## iReviewCubes (Mar 15, 2012)

Round 97
Speed - CFOP

Cube - New Guhong V1 (still needs some breaking in)

Times - 
32.512
41.032
37.865
32.434
(24.944)
37.191
26.071
32.327
35.713
32.080
(41.155+)
34.246

Average of 12 - 34.147

Times were all over the place


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2012)

*Round 98 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *34.68*

Times: 32.24, 37.94, 43.91, 32.26, 35.93, 30.83, 34.43, (44.59), (29.81), 34.88, 34.18, 30.19

Awful. It wouldn't have been that bad except for the few bad solves, which were mostly recognition mistakes.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 98

Average: 31.45

30.75, 34.08, 27.50, 33.28, (40.61), 34.53, 28.64, 31.88, 32.70, (25.70), 30.24, 30.95 = 31.45

Damn - I've slowed down again


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 98
Speed

Average: 30.23
28.34 28.65 28.90 31.90 31.40 34.32 34.71 28.37 25.75 29.92 (36.75) (22.26)
Sooo close to graduating  Failed this average badly.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 16, 2012)

Aw man MichaelErskine! I cheered for you.

Well, you too ThomasJE. But atleast you don't have 2 years of non-improvement hanging over your head.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 16, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Aw man MichaelErskine! I cheered for you.
> 
> Well, you too ThomasJE. But atleast you don't have 2 years of non-improvement hanging over your head.


 
 I did OK in the Weekly Competition today though: 26.70! Unusually I made no big mistakes!


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 16, 2012)

Off topic: Why are you so fast at 4x4x4? What method do you use? Oh, before I forget; I beat you in the weekly 3x3x3


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 16, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Off topic: Why are you so fast at 4x4x4? What method do you use? Oh, before I forget; I beat you in the weekly 3x3x3


 
That isn't fast is it? It would have been about 2 mins or something. The method I use for edge-pairing is to set up three edges, slice, set up another three for the return slice, set up two, slice, set up another two for the return, fix edge parity if necessary. My reduction is one minute with crummy 4-Look LL!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 16, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> That isn't fast is it? It would have been about 2 mins or something. The method I use for edge-pairing is to set up three edges, slice, set up another three for the return slice, set up two, slice, set up another two for the return, fix edge parity if necessary. My reduction is one minute with crummy 4-Look LL!


 
4LLL is kinda killing your improvement. I'd suggest at least learning full PLL and over half of OLL, and practice a minimum of 30 minutes a day, every day.

That'll improve you.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 17, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> 4LLL is kinda killing your improvement. I'd suggest at least learning full PLL and over half of OLL, and practice a minimum of 30 minutes a day, every day.
> 
> That'll improve you.



I use 4LLL and I'm nearly sub-30. I'm trying to learn some PLL's though.


----------



## Photon (Mar 17, 2012)

33.17
32.14
29.15
32.96
32.57
30.05
26.67
27.50
27.58
32.02
35.64
28.97

aof12: 30.61 standard deviation: 2.66 (how good is that?)

quite a productive week. I'm getting closer! no 40+


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Mar 17, 2012)

Round 98 average 33.61
29.53 37.48 41.54 29.60 29.38 30.95 (22.53) (46.28) 34.64 36.28 37.03 29.68

Omg that 22.53 was a new personal best! There was an x cross already in the scramble and an easy 3 move cross if my f2l was better I could of gotten a sub 20 solve! But had a sub 30 average of 5 (29.98) anyway great round. And im prolly going up to the comp in colorado springs next month =)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 17, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> 4LLL is kinda killing your improvement. I'd suggest at least learning full PLL and over half of OLL, and practice a minimum of 30 minutes a day, every day.
> 
> That'll improve you.


 
No, I'm only using 4LLL on 4x4 and above - I've had full PLL for years!


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 17, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> No, I'm only using 4LLL on 4x4 and above - I've had full PLL for years!


 
:confused: Why not full PLL for big cubes?


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 17, 2012)

You do know PLL is the same for all puzzles from 3x3x3 and up.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 17, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> You do know PLL is the same for all puzzles from 3x3x3 and up.


 
Yes, of course I know! I usually make mistakes when executing quite a few PLLs on big cubes so I just don't bother.

EDIT: Yup - just did a 4x4 solve and failed an R-Perm half way through!

EDIT2: Damn - now I've forgotten how to do this R-Perm on a 3x3 too - don't mess with my system!


----------



## Blarghvark (Mar 18, 2012)

Round 98

12:	00:25.96
11:	00:47.55
10:	00:29.25
9:	00:32.74
8:	00:32.99
7:	00:27.60
6:	00:32.03
5:	00:23.12
4:	00:39.08
3:	00:25.28
2:	00:30.96
1:	00:31.18

10 of 12: 00:30.71


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> :confused: Why not full PLL for big cubes?


 
Same reason I don't use full PLL for OH or feet -- if the execution doesn't flow easily then I often lose track mid algorithm.


----------



## mightysaur (Mar 18, 2012)

45.37, 48.48, 47.89, 48.51, 59.07, 48.94, 45.24, 42.04, 47.82, 44.27, 46.67, 50.91

*AVG- 47.41 (σ = 2.02)*


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 19, 2012)

Round 98 Average: 44.65

Standard deviation: 5.45
Best Time: 37.46
Worst Time: 54.45

Times: 40.32 37.46 38.25 43.72 40.49 44.87 46.97 48.64 51.64 40.38 54.45 51.19


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Standard deviation: 2.18
Best average of 12: 29.67
1-12 - 31.77 30.79 28.37 (25.47) (32.69) 31.38 26.97 27.03 30.29 31.48 30.28 28.32

yay


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 19, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Same reason I don't use full PLL for OH or feet -- if the execution doesn't flow easily then I often lose track mid algorithm.


Does your cube lock up?? *IF* you are allowed to cube in the sofa you could do something more useful than just R U R' U' *6 while watching TV. You could take your 4x4x4 and do an untimed PLL attack. If the F2L is undisturbed when you are finished, you have done something right. [Going to get my 4x4x4 to see if it can be done while reading other/s useful tips on speedsolving.com]


----------



## dubcuber (Mar 19, 2012)

round 98 times 
(42.7) (45.43) (41.37) (34.76) (39.02) (*32.01*)
(39.64) (38.69) (42.9) (*48.2*) (38.72) (32.79) 
ao12: (39.6) 
best: (32.01)
worst: (48.2)


----------



## MalusDB (Mar 20, 2012)

ROUND 98

12:	00:26.59	x
11:	00:33.35	x
10:	00:30.53	x
9:	00:32.71	x
8:	00:30.19	x
7:	00:27.93	x
6:	00:23.77	x
5:	00:29.35	x
4:	00:25.68	x
3:	00:31.86	x
2:	00:34.31	x
1:	00:30.91	x

10 of 12: 00:29.91

Barely...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 20, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Eight Results*

*Round Ninety-Eight​*








Congratulations to this week's graduate: kbh! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 20, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Nine Scrambles*

*Round Ninety-Nine
Potential Closing Time - Monday, March 26th	​**Scrambles*
1. F' D F L' U' R D' B2 U' D2 R2 B F L' R B' F R2 B' F' U L D B2 D2
2. F2 L D L2 F2 R' B F2 R2 L F2 R' L' U' R U F' D F2 R2 B' L2 U' F2 B2
3. L B U R2 U' L' F2 R2 D' L F' R2 B' U2 L2 R' U2 D L' U L2 U2 F' B2 D2
4. R' B D' U' B2 F L U L R F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' F' D R D L2 D U2 F D2
5. B' F' L R D' F L' F' B' L' R2 B' L' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 F L B U L D'
6. B2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 U R U B' L2 B2 L D2 L2 D L2 F' U D' F2 L U
7. D' R' U2 B D L F' L U D L U F2 U L' R' B' F' R2 F2 L' B U' D' B'
8. B L' D R B' D U2 B' R2 D' B' F U B' D' R L' D2 U2 R' U D R2 L' B2
9. D2 R2 F2 D' U L2 R' F U D2 B2 L2 D' U' B U F D2 U' F' L R2 B2 R' F'
10. B F2 D2 L R' B R' D' B2 L' D' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U F' L' F L' R' F' B' U'
11. F U L R' U D2 F L' D R' L F D' U' R L F D R B D' B' U2 D2 F'
12. L' R D2 B2 U2 F2 B' D2 F U' R2 F2 B U2 L2 U B F D R2 L2 F L2 F B'


----------



## mhmh (Mar 20, 2012)

Round Ninety-Nine: Speed

*Average: 29.11*

29.42, 29.86, 27.54, (30.48), 28.43, 29.00, 30.19, 29.88, 30.42, (25.99), 27.14, 29.25

YAAAAAAAY!!! First sub-30 average!! I am so happy with this average, it was sooo much more consistent and I only got three times over 30 seconds, and none over 31 seconds, hopefully I can keep this up for another 2 weeks


----------



## hcfong (Mar 20, 2012)

*Round 99:*
*Average: 39.20*

39.64 39.49 36.64 41.02 37.19 42.27 41.96 (30.97) (46.68) 41.27 35.73 36.83

Finally a sub-40 average!


----------



## thatkid (Mar 20, 2012)

can i give up and change solving method?


----------



## foolish (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 99: 2H
Average: *28.04*

29.38, _(34.84)_, 26.30, 25.86, 27.50, 27.62, 28.88, 29.35, 28.44, _(21.27)_, 24.13, 32.90

Yay, new full step PB.


----------



## retep (Mar 20, 2012)

*Round 99 (2h):
Average: 31.64 (σ = 3.36)*
34.91, 32.91, 30.80, 28.87, 34.63, (38.84), 28.79, 28.02, 38.09, 28.86, 30.48, (27.74)

Well even though this time is worst than last time, I feel I improved, last time I got a few lucky solves lucky solves, this time I felt pretty consistent, no real lucky solves and actually 2 bad solves but still a pretty good average time. Btw, really like these things, nice way to see how much you improve week to week


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 20, 2012)

Round Ninety-Nine

Average: 29.86

(36.50), 29.48+, 28.78, 29.05, 33.14, 28.30, 26.37, 30.14, 34.25, 28.52, (24.92), 30.60 = 29.86

I found this set so difficult: I tend to do this event here at my desk at work during the half-hour I have for lunch - this means I have no time for warm-up and to me that is a valid representation of my abilities (e.g. where you mention your speedcubing average to a random person and their immediate reaction is "Prove it! Right here, right now!"). I've been rather unwell this week as a result I've had insufficient sleep, and this combined with an unusually large amount of new information I've had to absorb in recent weeks as part of my job has resulted in quite a slowdown. I also didn't have time to cube at all yesterday (my spare minutes taken up finding the exploded pieces for my SS 6x6). These are just excuses though and I did complete a sub-30 on paper so it's a tick in a box although I'm not over the moon about it!

EDIT: just out of interest, my Standard Deviation is reported by CCT as 2.02 -- does that include the fastest and slowest values, leave them out, or does it not even matter?


----------



## Skullush (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 99 - OH
*Average of 12: 28.08*


Spoiler



1. 27.62 
2. (38.11+) 
3. 26.04 
4. 29.33 
5. 29.98 
6. 27.96 
7. 28.27 
8. 27.72 
9. 26.21 
10. 28.20 
11. 29.45 
12. (21.32)


Welp.


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 20, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> EDIT: just out of interest, my Standard Deviation is reported by CCT as 2.02 -- does that include the fastest and slowest values, leave them out, or does it not even matter?


 
I believe it excludes the best and worst times


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 99 OH

30.98, 36.90, 30.93, 33.09, 34.98, 33.16, (24.37), 37.70, 35.80, 27.12, 29.62, (41.63)

Average: 34.37

...


----------



## iReviewCubes (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 99:
Speed - CFOP

Average: 32.936

35.538
(38.043)
30.352
30.049
30.048
29.177
33.865
35.568
33.142
(28.705)
33.666
37.958

Again another week with times all over the place... I can get sub 30 averages but whenever I try to get a good average for this I always mess up


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2012)

*Round 99 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *33.18*

Times: 36.27, 32.26, 34.54, 36.58, (26.42), 35.22, 33.22, 30.98, 27.48, 32.31, 32.96, (38.41)

It went pretty well in the middle. The beginning and end were awful, though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 99: *3x3 on 4x4 (DP added and without inspection)*
Average: *28.99*

Times: 32.41, 26.21, (33.03), 27.67, (23.95), 28.69, 32.14, 30.41, 25.59, 31.64+, 28.17, 26.95


----------



## stoic (Mar 21, 2012)

40.85, 33.88, 36.03, 31.87, 30.36, 30.81, 31.76, 35.09, 28.57, 30.02, 31.03, 27.79

avg 31.94


----------



## Foster Conklin (Mar 21, 2012)

Round 99 2H CFOP
AVG: 24.84 (graduated)

21.43
26.48
27.2
23.96
(19.05) New PB
24.35
23.17
27.07
24.39
(27.74)
27.49
22.86

I am surprised how well I just did. I am almost sad that I graduated, but, then again, I'm not.


----------



## Bob (Mar 21, 2012)

Round 99 OH
avg: 40.16

48.05	33.02	39.02	51.03	34.71	33.00	35.19	44.00	39.33	41.84	39.25	47.19


----------



## MalusDB (Mar 21, 2012)

*ROUND 99 - CFOP SPEED*

*10 of 12:00:28.20*

12:	00:30.32	x
11:	00:25.66	x
10:	00:28.15	x
9:	00:25.56	x
8:	00:30.02	x
7:	00:26.91	x
6:	00:26.91	x
5:	00:32.99 x
4:	00:31.17	x
3:	00:20.54	x
2:	00:28.99	x
1:	00:28.29	x

Average:
00:27.96

Best:00:20.54
Avg. 5:00:27.94	
3 of 5:00:27.94
Avg. 10:00:27.82


----------



## thatkid (Mar 22, 2012)

i really don't want to do roux so im switching methods

Round 99
Method: ZZ

34.44, 20.39, 46.26, 35.59, 28.36, 47.22, 26.54, 30.25, 23.46, 23.00, 25.86, 41.61

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.39
worst time: 47.22

current avg5: 26.52 (σ = 3.44)
best avg5: 25.29 (σ = 1.62)

*current avg12: 31.54 (σ = 7.82)
best avg12: 31.54 (σ = 7.82)
*
session avg: 31.54 (σ = 7.82)
session mean: 31.91


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 22, 2012)

*Round 99
method: columns
Average: 28.85 *

Individual Times: (32.04), 30.95, 26.05, (25.67), 29.82, 30.85, 26.92, 30.13, 28.22, 28.57, 28.98, 28.02

this method has potential. i'm switching.


----------



## mightysaur (Mar 23, 2012)

Roux
session avg: *42.21* (σ = 4.80)

34.79, 46.63, 37.49, 49.14, 43.89, 38.96, 39.79, 36.85, 45.45, 48.81, 47.76, 36.51


----------



## hfsdo (Mar 24, 2012)

round 99 speed
avg = 51.41

47.48, 50.44, 46.98, 54.05, 44.11, (DNF(56.08)), (39.39), 1:00.61, 51.00, 1:07.64, 47.51, 44.24


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 99
2H

Average: 28.39

24.71, 27.89, 24.43, 29.56, 26.02, 25.27, (55.52[pop]), (21.98), 26.13, 25.60, 27.35, 26.21

Great average.


----------



## AndersB (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 99 - OH
Result: 29.74

28.15, 31.89, 34.19, 47.84, 23.85, 28.70, 21.01, 30.98, 28.75, 31.26, 31.71, 27.91

Nice! Sub -30!


----------



## Blarghvark (Mar 26, 2012)

Round 99

12:	00:24.86
11:	00:49.38
10:	00:22.93
9:	00:31.08
8:	00:33.84
7:	00:28.27
6:	00:29.74
5:	00:27.60
4:	00:32.07
3:	00:27.24
2:	00:27.80
1:	00:28.10

10 of 12: 00:29.06


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Mar 26, 2012)

Round 90 Average 30.23
30.43 30.60 27.01 26.96 (38.25) 28.71 (25.64) 31.84 32.76 32.55 29.13 32.30

Omg this should of been a sub 30 average!! I am actually dissapointed here both of the 32 heres would of been sub 30 the first one I lose track of the G perm im doing at the end losing like 5 seconds and the second 32 I somehow dropped the cube after putting in 2 of the F2L pairs! but non the less I am happy with this average but I know so wel it could have been better (also to note the 38 time Idk why but my cube was locking up on every single turn it seemed)


----------



## Photon (Mar 26, 2012)

*Round 99 Average 29.45 
CN/SPEED
*

28.65
30.18
27.18
26.23
26.90
31.96
33.79
34.71
26.46
19.29 ALL TIME PB! And it's a friggin' sub-20!! no LL skip either! WOW.
35.12 I got very hyper after that PB. :fp
28.46

First sub 30 average. NICE!


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 26, 2012)

Round 99
Speed

Average: 28.90
28.67 (37.50) 28.61 30.82 23.36 28.98 24.51 31.96 (23.00) 35.11 29.43 27.57
Weird... 28.90 as my PB single when I joined these forums. I had 2 PLL skips in this average.


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Standard deviation: 3.36

Best average of 12: 30.33
1-12 - 26.91 33.94 28.62 (34.88) 31.40 31.21 28.04 31.63 25.80 (22.76) 33.89 31.90

Damn those 33s....

Still a new PB...


----------



## kbrune (Mar 26, 2012)

This is my first try at a forum competition. I'm not sure if I needed to announce that or not! 

Round 99
*ave: 32.31

35.40
28.84 best
29.33
36.61
32.12
29.23
28.93
28.51 +2 penalty
41.44 worst
33.00
31.75
36.17

Grrr!! Thought i would do better!! I'll get you next time sub-30!!

Can someone tell me what standard deviation means? Am i suppose 
To add this stat whatever it is?*


----------



## retep (Mar 27, 2012)

kbrune said:


> Can someone tell me what standard deviation means? Am i suppose
> To add this stat whatever it is?


Standard deviation is a statistic, it is basically how consistent/inconsistent you are. A large standard deviation value = inconsistent, small = consistent. Of course it isn't so cut and dry, it is more complex, but that is the simple version of it. And no, you do not need to include, some people just do, because, well, why not? (some timers like qqtimer provide this automatically after averages so it is easy to include).


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 27, 2012)

kbrune said:


> *ave: 32.31
> 
> *


*
Turn the second [B.] into a [/B.]*


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 99
Roux
*Average: 33.50*


Spoiler



28.44, 28.93, 32.34, 35.06, 38.76, (41.00), 26.51, 36.86, (25.85), 33.28, 35.12, 39.67

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.85
worst time: 41.00

current avg5: 35.09 (σ = 1.79)
best avg5: 31.64 (σ = 4.53)

current avg12: 33.50 (σ = 4.46)
best avg12: 33.50 (σ = 4.46)

session avg: 33.50 (σ = 4.46)
session mean: 33.48



Had a couple of fail solves in there.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 27, 2012)

*Round Ninety-Nine Results*

*Round Ninety-Nine​*








Congratulations to this week's graduates: Foster Conklin, foolish, and Skullush! 




thatkid said:


> can i give up and change solving method?


 
Yes.



mDiPalma said:


> *Round 99
> method: columns
> Average: 28.85 *
> 
> ...



Could you please explain Columns? 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 27, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred
Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 2nd	​**Scrambles*
1. L' F2 B2 R2 D2 F' B' U2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' L U' R' U' R2 B' D2 U L' B D L2
2. B' R D B F' U D' B' F D2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D U B U' R L D2 F2 L U2
3. B2 D R F R2 L D L2 F' L R2 U' B R2 F2 L2 R D R D' U' R' U D' R
4. L2 R' U' B' F2 R2 L U L U2 B2 D2 L D2 R' U F2 D F U F2 R' U2 B U'
5. D2 L2 D' U F2 L F2 D2 B D2 U B2 L' U L D' L2 B D R2 U B' D2 F2 D2
6. L R' F2 U2 L' D' B' F' D2 L2 B F' U' F' B D' F' R2 F2 D2 B' F' L F2 B2
7. F2 B2 L2 D L F' U F D' R F U2 R F2 B R' U L' F R L F B R' B'
8. F' L D2 B2 U2 L B' R2 D' B2 L' R D U2 L D' U F' L2 U2 L' B' R' L2 B2
9. B L R' U2 R L2 U' F2 D2 R U' D' R U2 B2 F R L U' D R U' F2 L R2
10. F' L D L2 D' L' R F D L2 D' B2 F2 U2 D' R' D2 U B2 D U' B D' F D'
11. R D2 R2 F U D2 F2 R F B' D U2 L' U L2 F2 D F2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 B D'
12. L B' R U' D' F D R' L' U D' B2 U2 D' R' F D2 F2 R' U F2 R' B' R B


----------



## mhmh (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 100: Speed

*Average: 28.34*

30.01, 30.10, 23.00, 27.57, 27.65, 32.43, 24.32, 29.22, (34.90), 32.49, (22.05), 26.63

Well, this was quite a good average for me, it wasn't very consistent, but I'm happy anyway, I think a little luck was involved in this though, and I may have screwed myself a little for next week


----------



## hcfong (Mar 27, 2012)

*Round 100:*
*Average: 44.60*

44.81 39.79 41.56 38.12 38.99 (26.25) 55.90 53.91 40.04 54.11 (67.89) 38.73

New single PB of 26.25. After that, just about everything went horribly wrong until the final solve.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 100
Average 28.89

31.86, 26.92, 29.97, 31.06, 30.56, (21.92), 32.28, 28.94, 23.05, (33.58), 26.86, 27.41 = 28.89

I think that's me graduated 

I did two averages of 50 last night, both 29.xx, with solves ranging from 20.xx to sup-40, so I'm some way from consistently sub-30 but getting there.


----------



## TheWitcher (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 100
2H

Average: 27.68

26.59, (21.86), 27.65, 30.24, 25.51, 28.90, 27.31, (34.27+), 27.49, 27.50, 24.72, 30.94


----------



## MalusDB (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 100
2H
Average - 28.24 (Graduated )
12:	00:27.75	x
11:	00:25.10	x
10:	00:29.38	x
9:	00:43.38	x
8:	00:25.63	x
7:	00:31.24	x
6:	00:27.40	x
5:	00:24.61	x
4:	00:36.24	x
3:	00:25.10	x
2:	00:27.81	x
1:	00:26.82	x
Average:
00:29.20	
Best:
00:24.61
Avg. 5:
00:30.25	
3 of 5:
00:27.59
Avg. 10:
00:29.58	
10 of 12:
00:28.24


----------



## retep (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 100:
Average: 26.25 (σ = 1.93)
23.24, 27.33, 26.62, 35.31, 28.86, 21.99, 25.07, 26.89, 24.48, 25.95, 24.77, 29.30

lol killed it this time  felt really good while solving, one of my better averages for sure and only one time above 30s, which I mis-slotted during...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 100
3x3 OH
Average: 26.76 

26.71, 24.81, 27.48, 22.13, 31.13, 25.84, 27.12, (52.66), 27.34, 25.31, 29.71, (17.41)

YES! 

Amazing solves(except for one), and a new personal best!


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 27, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Round 100
> 3x3 OH
> Average: 26.76
> 
> ...


 
Nice! I average ~55 with OH... Once I graduate sub-30 w/roux I'm going to do OH. That is, unless I'm feeling lazy and want to do 3x3 on 4x4 lol


----------



## kbrune (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 100
*Ave: I'm not sure!!* (Im not sure how to calculate the ao12 with a DNF in the mix??)

31.87
36.65
45.75 Worst
32.19
DNF(32.26) Cube exploded during pll grrrr
34.90
42.82
30.92
41.77
33.24
30.01 Best
36.24

Im pretty discouraged after this session!! Nothing was going right. Felt like my brain wouldn't tell me what the colours were fast enough!! ive been closing in on a sub30 ave recently enough with many sub30 ao5's so I was excited to find this site and these forum competitions! I think i'm trying too hard now that i'm trying to compete to post better times. I'm going to have to practice solving in front of people too cause I'm sure that will be a distraction at competitions! 
I'm going to try to look on the bright side and realize that this will be good practice for when I go to my first WCA competition.



Ickathu said:


> Nice! I average ~55 with OH... Once I graduate sub-30 w/roux I'm going to do OH. That is, unless I'm feeling lazy and want to do 3x3 on 4x4 lol


 
what does 3x3 on 4x4 mean?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 27, 2012)

kbrune said:


> Round 100
> *Ave: I'm not sure!!* (Im not sure how to calculate the ao12 with a DNF in the mix??)


36.64
The DNF becomes the worst and the 45.75 counts in the average of the remaining 10

3x3 on 4x4 is solving the 4x4 after all the centres and edge-pairs are fixed


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 27, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Nice! I average ~55 with OH... Once I graduate sub-30 w/roux I'm going to do OH. That is, unless I'm feeling lazy and want to do 3x3 on 4x4 lol


 
After I get sub-30 with OH, I'm going to do 3x3 on 7x7 xP

It's too slow, and is bringing my times from 6's to low 7's.


----------



## iReviewCubes (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 100
Speed - CFOP
Cube - Dayan Zhanchi

Times:
32.997
31.415
27.639
26.291
(35.968+)
30.375
27.743
31.137
29.612
32.132
(24.442)
30.158

Ao12: 29.950

Finally. I barely made it, but I think I can keep this up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2012)

*Round 100 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *32.52*

Times: 36.79, 34.98, 33.40, (39.95), (27.41), 27.45, 39.60, 29.65, 27.42, 36.58, 29.62, 29.71

The worst time was due to a wing pop, which took several seconds to get back in.


----------



## andyfreeman (Mar 28, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Round 100
> 
> I think that's me graduated
> 
> .



Don't you need 3 in a row?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Mar 29, 2012)

Round 100: Speed
Average: 28.63
27.81 28.60 29.84 28.74 (32.18) 24.72 31.14 27.71 27.21 29.64 30.86

In the time I didn't participate in this thread, I feel like I got more consistent, and just a bit faster. Hurray!


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 30, 2012)

Round 100 2H Average: 44.90

Standard deviation: 4.67
Best Time: 37.44
Worst Time: 54.22

Times: 45.55 43.40 (54.22) 41.39 41.73 44.87 42.78 (37.44) 53.33 41.88 46.52 47.53


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 31, 2012)

andyfreeman said:


> Don't you need 3 in a row?



Oops! Yes I didn't spot that. At least another week then!


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 31, 2012)

Round 100 Mega-Mix

Average: 51.31
Best Time: 8.59
Median: 39.41
Worst Time: DNF I am waiting for my 6x6x6
Standard deviation: 29.23

Best average of 5: 34.21
8-12 - 44.44 (1:17.31) 29.10 29.10 (29.10)

Best average of 12: 51.31
1-12 - 1:19.66 (8.59) 27.16 34.38 49.44 (DNF) 1:53.43 44.44 1:17.31 29.10 29.10 29.10

1. 1:19.66 L' F2 B2 R2 D2 F' B' U2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' L U' R' U' R2 B' D2 U L' B D L2 
OH 3x3x3
2. 8.59 B' R D B F' U D' B' F D2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 D U B U' R L D2 F2 L U2 
3x3x3 on 2x2x2
3. 27.16 B2 D R F R2 L D L2 F' L R2 U' B R2 F2 L2 R D R D' U' R' U D' R 
3x3x3 on 3x3x3
4. 34.38 L2 R' U' B' F2 R2 L U L U2 B2 D2 L D2 R' U F2 D F U F2 R' U2 B U' 
3x3x3 on 4x4x4
5. 49.44 D2 L2 D' U F2 L F2 D2 B D2 U B2 L' U L D' L2 B D R2 U B' D2 F2 D2 
3x3x3 on 5x5x5
6. DNF L R' F2 U2 L' D' B' F' D2 L2 B F' U' F' B D' F' R2 F2 D2 B' F' L F2 B2 
If my 6x6x6 gets here before deadline, I will do this one .
7. 1:53.43 F2 B2 L2 D L F' U F D' R F U2 R F2 B R' U L' F R L F B R' B' 
3x3x3 on 7x7x7
8. 44.44 F' L D2 B2 U2 L B' R2 D' B2 L' R D U2 L D' U F' L2 U2 L' B' R' L2 B2 
3x3x3 Roux
9. 1:17.31 B L R' U2 R L2 U' F2 D2 R U' D' R U2 B2 F R L U' D R U' F2 L R2 
3x3x3 Corners First
10. 29.10 F' L D L2 D' L' R F D L2 D' B2 F2 U2 D' R' D2 U B2 D U' B D' F D' 
3*3x3x3 in a row
11. 29.10 R D2 R2 F U D2 F2 R F B' D U2 L' U L2 F2 D F2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 B D' 
total time was 1:27.31
12. 29.10 L B' R U' D' F D R' L' U D' B2 U2 D' R' F D2 F2 R' U F2 R' B' R B 
I just split it in 3

@Brian: No need to count this one, it was just a little fun for round 100 (and post#3000)


----------



## Braydon (Mar 31, 2012)

Round 100
3x3
Average:27.19

28.28,30.88,27.19,(31.84),26.47,25.06,26.30,26.94,25.14,27.80,(24.74),25.73


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 31, 2012)

*Round 100: Columns
Average: 27.75*
Individual Times: 28.48, 23.19, 31.70, (20.29), 29.13, 24.36, 29.81, 29.73, (33.73), 25.52, 27.83, 27.77



Brian Kremer said:


> Could you please explain Columns?



you make 4 F2L pairs, 
do CLL (now you have the columns), 
solve the centers, DL, and DR, and DB
then solve the last 5 edges (L5EO + EPLL)


----------



## stoic (Apr 1, 2012)

33.77, 30.35, 31.35, 29.63, 33.36, 28.99, 30.71, 28.29, 25.80, 27.97, 31.21, 33.63

avg 30.55

Best yet but I've still never done sub-30 of 12 even in practice...gotta keep pushing!


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 1, 2012)

Round 100
Average: 27.27
25.87 26.54 (32.40) 31.65 31.75 25.87 24.75 25.34 27.00 28.23 (24.09) 25.67
Pretty good... I hope I don't mess up the third average again.


----------



## hfsdo (Apr 1, 2012)

round 100
avg: 50.17 (σ = 4.94)
59.10, 55.70, 1:00.24, 48.88, 51.30, 38.58, 45.67, 42.21+, 50.83, 47.01, 48.02, 52.98


----------



## Blarghvark (Apr 2, 2012)

Round 100

12:	00:29.62
11:	00:29.64
10:	00:28.02
9:	00:29.20
8:	00:30.77
7:	00:29.72
6:	00:28.93
5:	00:38.65
4:	00:26.21
3:	00:29.60
2:	00:35.67
1:	00:38.55

10 of 12: 30.97


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Rubik's cube
02-Apr-2012 17:16:05 - 17:31:25

Standard deviation: 4.01
Best Time: 24.98
Worst Time: 38.76

Best average of 12: 29.94
1-12 - 34.83 25.14 34.03 32.67 26.98 29.56 28.55 31.46 (38.76) (24.98) 27.64 28.57

By the skin of my teeth


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Results*

*Round One Hundred​*








Congratulations to this week's graduates: Braydon, TheWitcher, and MalusDB! 



mDiPalma said:


> you make 4 F2L pairs,
> do CLL (now you have the columns),
> solve the centers, DL, and DR, and DB
> then solve the last 5 edges (L5EO + EPLL)



Thanks!



Ninja Storm said:


> Wrong image in the results posts.


 
Thank you... corrected

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Round One Hundred One Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred One
Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 9th	​**Scrambles*
1. F2 L2 D' R' U2 F B' U D L B U' B2 U B F U D R' B L2 U2 D2 L2 F
2. U B2 D' U2 L2 R F' D U2 R' L B U' B' R U' R F' D2 L' D U R D' F2
3. R2 D B2 L' U B R2 B U' L R2 U' B' L' B' D R U R' B U2 R2 F R' F
4. D R2 F L2 B R' B U' D R' D B' L D' B2 D' B' D2 R B2 U' B D2 F2 L2
5. D2 B2 U B2 F2 R' F D B' L2 F U2 D F' D R2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D R
6. F2 D R L2 F2 U' L2 R B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D R' F2 R F' B L R F' L' U2 L2
7. L' F U' R L U2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 F' D R L2 F R2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 L2 F2 R
8. B' U2 B' R B2 R B D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D U R' D' R' U2 F R F' B R2 D' R'
9. D2 L U R L U L' F R' D B' R2 L2 B2 L' U' F2 L2 R2 B2 D R' D2 F2 U
10. D R' D2 R' L' U D' B2 L' B2 D L' U R' L' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' U R' F' R'
11. B2 F' D F L' R' U' D' L2 D' U' R2 D2 R' B2 F2 R F' L' F L' F' B' U2 B2
12. R' B' U' L D2 F2 L B' L U' B' F2 R' B U2 L R' U' R' U' F D U F2 L'


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 3, 2012)

Wrong image in the results posts.

Round 101 - 3x3 OH
Average: 28.56

26.26, (36.64), (25.06), 32.15, 26.38, 26.48, 35.71, 25.95, 31.27, 25.12, 30.48, 25.82

I'm satisfied


----------



## hcfong (Apr 3, 2012)

*Round 101:*
*Average: 37.79*

34.33 36.28 37.00 (33.16) 39.40 38.12 (53.79) 33.88 35.81 40.12 41.35 41.62


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 3, 2012)

Round One Hundred One

Average: 28.48
Standard Deviation: 2.55
Best Time: 23.36
Worst Time: 43.66

27.48, 33.36, 23.75, 31.98, 26.86, 27.14, 26.33, (23.36), 28.11+, (43.66), 28.27, 31.52 = 28.48


----------



## retep (Apr 3, 2012)

*Round 101
Average: 26.75 (σ = 1.89)*
23.62, 26.67, 28.07, 28.45, 28.07, (31.70), 24.79, 25.14, 29.47, 25.60, (23.32), 27.58

Hoping to graduate next week


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 3, 2012)

Round 101
Speed

Average: 26.28
29.42 (34.68) 24.15 (22.75) 26.89 24.50 28.67 24.50 26.26 27.17 22.81 28.46
Graduated!  And on rounds 99, 100 and 101! Had some slow and some fast solves, and very happy with that average.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 3, 2012)

Round 101

Ave : 30.17

1 - 29.60
2 - 26.56
3 - 37.82 Worst
4 - 33.70
5 - 32.39
6 - 29.19
7 - 29.95
8 - 29.74
9 - 32.45
10 - 26.94
11 - 31.17
12 - 25.95 Best

Much Better then last two rounds!! And I felt like i could have avoided a few mistakes too!


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 3, 2012)

Totally forgot about last round. It gets so hard when you're doing like 8 forum races all at the same time...

Roux
*Average: 31.47*


Spoiler



(41.23), 35.81, 34.34, 32.30, 29.76, 29.98, 28.30, (25.81), 30.78, 30.52, 34.91, 27.97

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.81
worst time: 41.23

current avg5: 29.76 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 29.35 (σ = 0.91)

current avg12: 31.47 (σ = 2.76)
best avg12: 31.47 (σ = 2.76)

session avg: 31.47 (σ = 2.76)
session mean: 31.81



All those bad times at the beginning killed it...


----------



## iReviewCubes (Apr 3, 2012)

Round 101
Speed - CFOP

Cube: Dayan Zhanchi

Times:
30.521
(35.337)
27.841
30.958
28.466
32.689
34.946
27.708
33.383
28.994
33.146
(27.018)

Average: 30.865

I'm kind of dissappointed in myself. I was getting constent sub 30 averages all of last week...


----------



## Mikel (Apr 3, 2012)

*Average: 41.45*
Round 101
3x3 OH
(31.77), 41.81, 41.77, 41.63, 37.84, (48.19), 46.86, 42.03, 42.52, 43.50, 37.08, 39.44


----------



## mhmh (Apr 4, 2012)

Round 101 - Speed

*Average: 29.04*

28.80, 27.99, 27.96, 30.74, 30.24, (32.89), 27.95, 29.81, 28.62, (27.38), 29.81, 28.43

Well, it's not as good as last week, but I wasn't expecting it to be, considering the lack of practice I did this week. But anyway, I still graduated


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm back for some more 

Round 101
3X3 on 4X4

Average: 35.84

35.13, 31.16, 30.47, 33.42, (43.03), 39.61, 40.21, 31.60, 37.16, 42.68, (28.99), 36.93


----------



## AndersB (Apr 4, 2012)

Round 101 - OH
Result: 30.81

27.53, 37.84, 38.27, 29.75, 29.61, 26.34, 33.05, 30.83, 35.28, 29.58, 28.30, 25.72

I hate this...


----------



## stoic (Apr 5, 2012)

34.79, 27.48, 34.08, 27.88, 30.51, 27.89, 36.31, 33.13, 28.82, 28.77, 35.41, 35.85

Avg 31.71

Getting interesting as my average was moving up and down during the 12 solves and it looked like sub-30 might be on the cards.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2012)

*Round 101 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *31.85*

Times: 32.72, 28.95, (24.81), 35.16, 31.21, 33.34, 31.58, 32.76, (43.12), 35.08, 31.95, 25.73

My best attempt so far! A few of the crosses were really easy, though - it was a relatively easy set of scrambles, I thought.


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 6, 2012)

*Round 101 - Columns
Average: 26.52 *

Individual Times: 26.71, (19.16), 28.05, 26.84, 27.07, 29.76, (31.58), 25.53, 27.58, 24.41, 26.32, 22.97


----------



## stoic (Apr 6, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> A few of the crosses were really easy, though - it was a relatively easy set of scrambles, I thought.


 
Yeah I'm a white cross user and I thought that too


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Round One Hundred One
Average - 33.29 
CFOP*

36.29 29.85 31.39 32.90 32.51 (28.01) 31.71 37.11 (38.67) 38.17 29.78 33.21


----------



## Cubetastic (Apr 8, 2012)

Round101 speed 2handed

25.6
23.4
20.5
25.6
28.6
22.9
25.7
23.6
28.1
20.1
26.0
28.4

Average 24.88


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 101 - Speed (CFOP, 2LOLL, PLL)*

*Average of 12: 30.14*
27.51 33.81 (25.73) 31.51 (47.52) 32.67 27.27 29.91 31.08 31.00 29.49 27.15

Been a couple of months since I posted on here, thought I'd get back on it seeing as I'm getting pretty close! Consistently getting AO12's between 30 and 33 seconds now, so close to sub-30!


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 9, 2012)

R101

Standard deviation: 2.83
Best average of 5: 28.61
*Best average of 12: 30.59*
1-12 - 29.42 (24.55) 31.99 27.53 28.87 32.01 33.18 32.90 29.04 30.24 (35.84) 30.76

Awwwww.....................back to the beginning.... Still. relatively consistent....


----------



## kbrune (Apr 10, 2012)

> Yeah I'm a white cross user and I thought that too



Ditto


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 10, 2012)

*Round One Hundred One Results*

*Round One Hundred One​*








Congratulations to this week's graduates: ThomasJE, mDiPalma, MichaelErskine, and mhmh! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 10, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Two Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Two
Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 16th	​**Scrambles*
1. D' F' R2 L F2 B2 R2 D' L' B2 L2 B L2 F D U' L D' F2 R U' F' U2 L' R2
2. R' L2 U F2 D2 U B R B F' R B2 U2 D' F' U D' R' F2 B2 L2 B D' L' R2
3. F D L' B2 R F' R2 D F' B D L' R2 U' R2 L B2 L B L2 F2 L' F B2 U'
4. D' L R F' L D2 R U2 D2 L2 B R' D2 F2 U' D R2 L' B F R' B D' R2 F'
5. L2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 R U2 D2 F' R L2 F2 L F2 L' B U B F2 U R L2 U D'
6. D L' R2 F B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D U2 L F B U F B U2 B D
7. U2 B F R U R B' U' R' U2 D' L F' D' U R L' F2 B' R2 B F' R B2 F2
8. L2 D' F' B2 U D' R' L B' D' B2 R' B' L2 F' L R U' D' F' L2 B L2 U B'
9. U L R2 U2 L' B2 R D R L F2 D L2 B F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L R U' B' R2 F
10. B' L F2 D R' L' F D' U2 R L' U' L' D R' B' L' U L D L' F' U' L' D2
11. B R U2 F L2 U2 R2 U' L' U2 L2 B' U2 F' D R B2 D R D' F2 R' B2 D2 U2
12. B2 R' U R U L' F' L' U L2 U B R L2 B2 U F' L2 D2 L' F2 B R2 U2 R'


----------



## hcfong (Apr 10, 2012)

*Round 102:*
*Average: 39.88*


34.10 39.60 45.20 (DNF) 43.31 (33.00) 36.12 40.53 51.44 33.29 36.94 38.27


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 102
3X3 on 4X4

Average: 33.04

35.85, 32.47, 34.11, 34.05, 32.56, (26.07), 34.44, 32.81, (38.84), 28.64, 27.61, 37.87


----------



## retep (Apr 10, 2012)

*Round 102
Average: 24.54 (σ = 2.06)*
22.63, (30.31), 21.09, 21.45, 25.57, 25.23, (20.85), 25.96, 26.68, 26.56, 25.49, 24.73
wow, quite a good round, I always seem to do better for these competitions, guess I do well with the minor pressure. The 30s time I put 2 pairs in the wrong slots lol, but other than that, I didn't have a time above 27s  Also I graduate, I may come back tho and try with some kind of constriction.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 102 - 3x3 OH
Average: 23.28
21.75, 18.89, (18.24), 25.19, (27.64), 23.50, 23.67, 22.95+, 24.09, 27.30, 22.33, 23.11

Why couldn't I get something like this at Harvard? >__<

Ah well, those two 18s were very nice singles. Graduation


----------



## kbrune (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 102 speed

Average: 30.66

30.28
30.28
30.11
27.93 Best
36.55 Worst
34.46
26.90
34.63
28.26
29.40
29.85
31.39

Grrr this session was frustrating. I'm trying to hard!

P.S. When you want to comment on a previous post how do you use the quote bubble properly? I managed to figure out the bubble but I don't know how to get the "Originally posted by X" part? Am I suppose to add that in by hand?


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 10, 2012)

kbrune said:


> P.S. When you want to comment on a previous post how do you use the quote bubble properly? I managed to figure out the bubble but I don't know how to get the "Originally posted by X" part? Am I suppose to add that in by hand?



Hit "reply with quote" at the bottom of their post


----------



## iReviewCubes (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 102:
Speed - CFOP

Times:

23.196
29.137
31.705
28.485
33.899
(36.526)
34.283
30.340
32.586
(22.122)
28.599
30.997

Average: 30.323

Again, so close. I'm still disappointed because I know i could've gotten it.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 10, 2012)

andyfreeman said:


> Hit "reply with quote" at the bottom of their post



Ah! thank you!


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 102
Avg = 1:17.91

1:22.66, 1:18.90, 1:20.20, 1:26.89, 55.89, 1:10.75, 1:27.00, 1:20.86, 1:10.75, 1:22.84, 1:15.72, 1:09.54

This may be a long "race" for me.


----------



## uvafan (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new here. Hopefully I will improve at a fast pace and graduate relatively quickly.
Round 102
Average: 1:17.03

Times:
1:13.89, 2:02.76, (2:33.68), 1:36.57, 1:03.69, 1:10.54, (51.15), 1:07.95, 1:12.85, 1:05.83, 1:15.88, 1:00.32

Looking back on my times, maybe I should have warmed up(facepalm).


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 11, 2012)

avg= 59.918
round 102

1.03.121, 50.386, 101.112, 46.386, 51.229, 58.835, 54.652, 101.333, (36.125) , 1.12.172, [DNF] , 51.230


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 11, 2012)

Round 102:
Average: 26.86
26.91 27.81 24.15 28.92 29.30 24.92 25.97 24.64 (23.40) 26.55 (31.06) 29.41

meh.
some good times thrown in, but a lot of bad times.
graduation, here i come!


----------



## stoic (Apr 11, 2012)

30.79, 34.51, 31.42, 29.22, 28.49, 32.80, 34.01, 32.84, 33.56, 28.75, 39.90, 37.42

avg 32.53


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 11, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> *Round One Hundred One​*Congratulations to this week's graduates: ThomasJE, mDiPalma, MichaelErskine, and mhmh!
> 
> Grad Graph
> 
> ...



I almost didn't get sub-30 on this week's: -
26.45, (35.78), 28.08, 27.42, 33.55, 29.56, 31.20, 28.58, 31.11, 29.34, (25.75), 29.70 = 29.50

Although I'm graduated I think I'll continue by doing colour neutral once I've got the Rapidash Open out of the way this weekend.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2012)

*Round 102 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *31.31*

28.76, 31.19, (27.19), 30.52, 31.87, 33.40, 30.00, 33.45, 30.83, (38.15), 32.74, 30.31

Improved again!


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Two*
Speed - CFOP
*Average - 31.29*
37.09 31.32 28.21 (39.18) 31.36 (25.75) 29.73 27.84 34.65 27.50 34.92 30.23


----------



## DaveyCow (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 102 Average: 47.17

Mean: 47.81
Standard deviation: 6.22
Best Time: 38.63
Worst Time: 63.42

Times: 49.64 44.92 49.32 51.98 (63.42) 40.54 47.56 49.90 42.67 (38.63) 50.76 44.36

I believe I'm living proof that for some people sub40 is impossible....


----------



## MeshuggahX (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 102 - One-Handed

Average - 31.35

*Times*
28.73, 31.36, *28.08*, *37.56*, 31.59, 33.12, 32.86, 30.83, 32.41, 32.55, 28.51, 31.53

Pretty consistent at least. On the fourth solve I almost lost myself in a G-perm, it took med a couple of seconds to find my way back.


----------



## micronexer (Apr 14, 2012)

12: 01:01.44 
11:	00:26.26 (LL Skip!)
10:	00:44.20
9:	01:00.37
8:	00:40.71
7:	00:58.82
6:	00:36.46
5:	00:38.15
4:	00:45.27
3:	00:50.33
2:	00:53.66
1:	00:48.47

Avg = 56.144

Ew. Loved the LL skip, new PB ^_^


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> *Round One Hundred One​*



Just about to do this week's comp, but where have my previous results gone?

Standard deviation: 3.53
Best Time: 23.69
Worst Time: 34.83

Best average of 5: 27.86
8-12 - 27.36 (23.69) (34.83) 31.79 24.43

*Best average of 12: 29.07*
1-12 - 25.08 30.42 31.23 25.52 31.49 32.41 30.98 27.36 (23.69) (34.83) 31.79 24.43


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 15, 2012)

*ZZ-OH - 29.91*
28.60, 30.91, 41.27, 25.12, 29.14, 34.25, 31.20, 34.38, 29.67, 22.63, 28.04, 27.76


----------



## Blarghvark (Apr 16, 2012)

Round 102:

12:	00:25.30
11:	00:33.00
10:	00:28.91
9:	00:32.31
8:	00:30.38
7:	00:27.07
6:	00:23.80
5:	00:40.76
4:	00:32.90
3:	00:28.25
2:	00:30.74
1:	00:28.07

10 of 12: 00:29.69


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 17, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Two Results*

*Round One Hundred Two​*







Congratulations to this week's graduates: Ninja Storm and retep!



andyfreeman said:


> Just about to do this week's comp, but where have my previous results gone?


Unknown... Sorry about that! You're back on.

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 17, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Three Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Three
Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 23rd	​**Scrambles*
1. U F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 B' R D' U' B' F' D U'
2. F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F R B' F2 D' B' F' D B2 R D'
3. U B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U F2 R' B D2 B' R' D R U R L D2
4. R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 U F2 D L2 U' R B2 U L2 B' D F U F'
5. F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R B' F U2 R D' R L2 B2 U'
6. D U R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 B U F R D' L B' U' R' B' U2
7. F2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 U F' L2 F' R' F' L D L' F2 L2
8. U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' R B2 L D L' F R F' R2 U B
9. L2 D F2 D' F2 D L2 D R2 L2 F L F R B L F D B2 R'
10. U2 B2 D B2 D R2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B R2 B R U L' F2 L' D
11. B2 U L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R D2 F2 U L2 B' D R2 B2 R U'
12. D F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B L' D' L' B' U2 R' U' B' F2


----------



## hcfong (Apr 17, 2012)

*Round 103:*
*Average: 37.34*


(30.40) 43.63 32.70 31.61 (47.45) 39.96 37.06 38.36 35.97 35.97 45.26 32.87


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 17, 2012)

Round One Hundred Three

I'm missing this already having graduated so I'm entering using opposite colour cross (yellow as opposed to white) -- I hope that's OK.

Average: 33.59

(52.08), 37.03, 34.38, 33.25+, 32.83, 31.72, 34.83, 31.81, 30.06, 31.61, 38.38, (29.58) = 33.59

This is the first time I've timed myself solving with a yellow cross so you can see the early problems!

EDIT: although I officially graduated, I failed to get a sub-30 in competition this past weekend so I'm not ready for the big world of race to sub 20!


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 103
3X3 on 4X4

Average: 34.30

29.20, 28.73, 32.66, 35.99, 38.30, 33.79, 36.71, (DNF), (28.39), 32.90, 35.32, 39.37


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2012)

*Round 103 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *34.27*

32.08, 30.80, 30.90, 41.09, 42.27, (26.90), 32.21, 30.21, 37.39, (47.11), 34.11, 31.62

Most of this average wasn't bad, but on the three solves over 40, I messed up OLLs. Two of them were the same OLL. Ugh.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 103

Avg = 70.38

63.64, 81.83, 43.18, 70.93, 82.93, 87.88, 73.77, 71.12, 66.51, 55.74, 78.62, 59.39


----------



## uvafan (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 103
*Average=50.34*

49.97, (42.35), 56.42, 42.88, 51.36, 51.78, (1:02.57), 44.80, 53.71, 47.49, 59.41, 45.55

This was my best average of twelve ever by a few seconds! 
Also got my best average of five ever - 48.07 with the first five solves
My average dropped 27 seconds from last week! I think this is because I have been practicing obsessively.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 18, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> Round One Hundred Three
> 
> I'm missing this already having graduated so I'm entering using opposite colour cross (yellow as opposed to white) -- I hope that's OK.
> 
> ...


 
what were your results in competition? I'm about to attend my first competition in may! Can't wait! I'm hoping for a sub30 result.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 18, 2012)

DaveyCow said:


> Round 102 Average: 47.17
> 
> Mean: 47.81
> Standard deviation: 6.22
> ...


 

What method are you using and how long have you been there?
I used to average 45-50 seconds until I started using the official rules including the inspection so it took me a while to get used to tryin to solve the cross in my head.. Dont get me wrong I still struggle with it all the time.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 103

avg: 31.71 

31.71, 32.56, 34.34, 28.91, 34.51, 28.15, 27.49, 27.33, 32.85, 33.73, 32.82, 36.01

grr!! Thought I was turning it around near the middle. I'm angry that I didn't sub25 the third scramble!!
But on the bright side there were no over 40's.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 103:
Average: 27.06
27.16 27.05 23.01 (29.69) (22.53) 29.03 27.50 28.33 29.34 26.66 28.30 24.23

YAY!! graduation! But I like the race to sub 30. meh.
On to sub-20!


----------



## iReviewCubes (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 103:
Speed - CFOP

Average: 29.790

I thought I copied all the times, but apparently they didnt copy, so I don't have any of them. If you need the times, I can deffinately redo the ao12


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 18, 2012)

kbrune said:


> what were your results in competition? I'm about to attend my first competition in may! Can't wait! I'm hoping for a sub30 result.


See http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ERSK01
Just to clarify, this wasn't my first competition: I'm just slow and additionally very slow to improve!


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Round 103
CFOP - Speed*

Average - 31:10

29.46 32.23 31.71 30.62 31.62 (27.71) 30.25 (39.56) 30.89 28.93 32.82 32.43


----------



## janey212121 (Apr 18, 2012)

*round 103-2H *
Avg: 1:14.26
(1:31.30), 1:06.01, 1:12.84, 1:03.48, 1:27.90, 1:20.04, 1:01.25, (55.72), 1:24.97, 1:15.88, 1:24.39, 1:05.84

This is my first round and i hope to do better next week!


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 103

Average:
00:35.20	
Best:
00:27.28	
10 of 12:
00:35.36


12:	(00:41.54)	
11:	[00:27.28]	
10:	00:34.71	
9:	00:31.12	
8:	00:34.85	
7:	00:30.29	
6:	00:35.63	
5:	00:36.00	
4:	00:34.33	
3:	00:37.99	
2:	00:39.74	
1:	00:38.95


----------



## kbrune (Apr 19, 2012)

MichaelErskine said:


> See http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ERSK01
> Just to clarify, this wasn't my first competition: I'm just slow and additionally very slow to improve!


 
seeing your WCA profile makes me wish I would have started competing years ago! I learned CFOP about 4 years ago but never considered getting faster and attending competitions cause I figured only the best competed. I only realized about 4 months ago that all kinds of ppl go. I'm pumped to get some stats on my record! I see you've attempted BLD.. what method did you learn? Pochman? Have you had any successful solves?


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm entering for opposite cross speed now since I graduated. Based on the results I think I might be sticking to yellow lol. The sub 20 was full step too, H perm to finish. My M slices are becoming beast, think I almost sub 1 seconded it.  AND I'm hungover. Weird..

ROUND 103 - SPEED (OPPOSITE COLOUR CROSS)
3 of 5: 00:25.87
Avg. 10: 00:26.10

*10 of 12: 00:26.91*

12:	00:19.89	x
11:	00:27.64	x
10:	00:26.38	x
9:	00:23.59	x
8:	00:30.94	x
7:	00:26.89	x
6:	00:24.42	x
5:	00:30.55	x
4:	00:24.43	x
3:	00:26.28	x
2:	00:32.39	x
1:	00:27.99	x

I'm happy


----------



## retep (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 103
1H
Average: 56.08 (σ = 6.07)
50.32, (43.58), 50.44, 52.76, 1:00.28, 48.09, 56.77, 58.51, 1:06.10, 53.64, 1:03.92, (1:09.76)
new PBs out the wazoo lol (I don't do 1H much, time to update sig lol). Figured I would try 1h, not really sure what else to do (I don't really have any aspirations to become colour neutral so didn't want to do that).


----------



## stoic (Apr 20, 2012)

27.14, 30.12, 31.22, 38.64, 35.98, 35.63, 28.37, 33.59, 36.09, 27.31, 43.43, 35.64

avg 33.26

getting slower


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 20, 2012)

Round 103 - Speed (CFOP, 2LOLL, PLL)

Average of 12: 28.94
(41.70), 32.47, 33.89, 27.29, 25.66, 24.09, 27.65, 27.47, 27.35, (23.53), 32.98, 30.58

I don't know what happened in that first solve, but seven sub-30 solves in a row fixed that  finally breaking the sub-30 barrier, so happy!


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 20, 2012)

*ZZ OH: 28.48*
28.82, 29.35, 28.41, 32.86, 27.16, 29.77, 29.46, 27.85, 30.59, 27.07, 23.59, 26.36

need moar edge perms


----------



## Blarghvark (Apr 22, 2012)

12:	00:27.62
11:	00:28.74
10:	00:27.16
9:	00:27.03
8:	00:36.07
7:	00:25.48
6:	00:31.07
5:	00:35.31
4:	00:26.58
3:	00:34.06
2:	00:38.00
1:	00:31.59

10 of 12: 00:30.52


----------



## Cubetastic (Apr 22, 2012)

12: 00:16.97 x 
11: 00:29.64 x 
10: 00:24.80 x 
9: 00:27.51 x 
8: 00:24.63 x 
7: 00:32.38 x 
6: 00:27.83 x 
5: 00:24.76 x 
4: 00:26.58 x 
3: 00:23.07 x 
2: 00:28.50 x 
1: 00:26.09 x 

10 of 12: 00:26.34 

Very nice solves, that 16 sec solve is my new pb


----------



## NoHacer (Apr 22, 2012)

12: 36.78	
11: 34.43
10:	29.22	
9:	31.50	
8:	33.65	
7:	35.55 
6:	35.66	
5:	30.70	
4:	32.77	
3:	32.17	
2:	27.75 PB
1:	30.92



*32.66 |||| 10 of 12*


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 103

*10 of 12: 46.40*

12:	00:38.90
11:	00:42.67
10:	00:53.83
9:	00:42.29
8:	00:54.52
7:	00:38.66
6:	00:51.48
5:	00:46.64
4:	01:21.71
3:	00:47.59
2:	00:44.60
1:	00:41.51

This is my first go at this. A bit all over the shop but really happy with the sub 40's (no skips).


----------



## andyfreeman (Apr 23, 2012)

R103 2H

Hell yeah 

Standard deviation: 2.09
Best Time: 24.27
Worst Time: 31.46


Best average of 12: 27.66
1-12 - 28.22 29.07 (31.46) 28.89 26.69 (24.27) 29.87 25.17 26.36 29.70 25.61 27.02


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 24, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Three Results*

*Round One Hundred Three​*








Congratulations to this week's graduates: Cubetastic and cubingawsumness!


Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 24, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Four Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Four
Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 30th	​**Scrambles*
1. D2 L' R D R2 B' F' U' D' F' U2 L R F' D' L' R U2 D F2 L2 F2 D' U' B
2. B' D2 L' F2 R' F' L2 B L2 D2 U2 B L F2 D2 R2 D L' B L R' F' R' B2 U'
3. B' L2 R B L' B' F U R B' L2 D' R2 D B' U2 F2 U D B' U' F2 U2 F L2
4. U R2 F' L' U D' B L B2 F U2 L2 B' R2 U' R2 U L' F2 U' D F L' U L2
5. R' U D' L' B L' U' L' U2 R2 B2 R D F L B D' U' L U' D2 B' L B R
6. U2 R B U' B2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L' U' R' U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D' U2 R2 B U' D2
7. L' B' U R F2 B' D B U2 R2 F' U' L' B F U' B D' R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' L
8. U' B2 R L2 F' L R' B2 U' D2 F U' F B' R U B' U' R F' R B L' R' U2
9. B2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 U L B R B' D' L2 U D F U2 B2 D' B' D2 U B U2 F'
10. R F' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R' D2 B' F2 L D' B L2 U' B R' D L F2 L' D' L2 U2
11. L2 U' R U B R2 U2 B' D B' F2 R2 D B' L B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B U' B2 R D'
12. U L' U L2 B L B L U2 R U2 L D2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' L D' L B2 U B2 L2


----------



## uvafan (Apr 24, 2012)

Round 104
*Average:43.70*
43.23, (DNF(53.91)), 45.71, 46.10, 48.14, 45.12, 44.48, 39.88, 38.75, (34.31), 48.40, 37.15

Tied my best average of 12 despite the DNF! Looks like competition brings out the best in me. 
The DNF occurred because I dropped the cube in the middle of an algorithm and "lost my place."


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 24, 2012)

*ROUND 104 - SPEED (YC)

A10o12 - 29.77*

12:	00:29.05	
11:	00:30.74	
10:	00:31.20	
9:	00:28.49	
8:	00:29.32	
7:	00:30.26	
6:	00:26.13	
5:	00:29.93	
4:	00:25.92	
3:	00:35.21	
2:	00:29.46	
1:	00:33.05	

Talk about cutting it fine.. Pretty tired. I got nervous near the end. To be fair I had 2 pops early on (2nd and 3rd solves I think. or 3rd and 4th). I'm destined to muck up next week though lol. Its so tempting to use white when theres a nice crosssssss ..


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 104 (speed)

67.62, (55.94), 62.46, 68.79, 61.48, 69.19, 66.55, 62.07, 69.90, 57.18, 68.20, (71.30)

Avg = 65.34


----------



## iReviewCubes (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 104
Speed - CFOP

Average - 26.976

Times:

21.911
27.633
26.629
(20.118)
30.436
21.514
26.598+
(39.141) dropped the cubes >.>
28.604
28.505
27.616
30.309

Im seeing myself with constent sub 30 solves now, I think my new goal is gonna be sub 22ish buy August instead of my previous goal of sub 27 lol


----------



## kbrune (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 104
Speed
*Ave: 29.82*

24.76 Best
26.10
32.59
26.84
32.71
27.38
32.97+
27.48
31.16
33.21 Worst
32.23
28.71+

Woo! First sub 30 so far! Thought I was gonna breeze through this week. In the beginning I felt invincible. Then I started getting nervous but i squeaked by!


----------



## danman08 (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 104:
Speed

*67.81*

60.54
(59.77)
59.85
66.13
63.80
68.81
65.26
68.27
75.81
68.23
(83.42)
74.60


----------



## hcfong (Apr 25, 2012)

*Round 104:*
*Average: 38.51*


42.72 44.75 38.01 33.64 39.56 37.52 39.87 37.88 (31.86) 36.08 (44.99) 35.10


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 104.

First time joining this. Like 4th/5th day of Roux I guess?  Roux = epicsauce.

(1:04.71), 50.39, 49.28, 54.46, 54.80, 34.34, 38.38, 51.47, 44.46, 38.14, (33.12), 35.94 = *45.17*  pb by so much lol.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 104

12:	00:27.39	x
11:	00:33.12	x
10:	00:31.49	x
9:	00:30.18	x
8:	00:33.54	x
7:	00:28.33	x
6:	00:28.92	x
5:	00:33.34	x
4:	00:30.25	x
3:	00:29.96	x
2:	00:31.39	x
1:	00:27.21	x

10 of 12:
00:30.44


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2012)

*Round 104 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *35.82*

33.03, 36.34, 36.98, 35.48, 38.42, 38.32, (42.31), (32.24), 36.01, 32.33, 34.42, 36.89

Hideously awful.


----------



## Sillas (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 104 - OH
session avg: 35.41 (σ = 2.26)

32.61, 34.25, (29.56), 34.96, 36.36, (39.98), 33.67, 38.02, 33.30, 36.01, 34.91, 39.96


----------



## retep (Apr 25, 2012)

*Round 104 (using bad cube)
Average: 35.03 (σ = 5.41)*
37.08, 29.08, 42.53, 35.42, (21.66), 35.95, 33.81, 28.08, 43.43, 28.38, (46.91), 36.51

If I can I would like to try getting sub 30 with a terrible cube (rubik's brand, un-lubed, peeling stickers). Kind of a practice for looking ahead, although unfortunately it is so stiff I can't do many finger tricks on it lol (like M slices, middle layer will not turn by itself using the force from only 1 finger...)

Also wtf were with these scrambles, 3 PLL skips LOL (the 21.66 and two 28s)


----------



## TheNoob (Apr 25, 2012)

is their a sub 40 or 50 fourm?


----------



## AndersB (Apr 28, 2012)

Round 104 - OH
Result: 28.71

34.86, 25.49, 26.34, 28.17, 29.73, 28.25, 32.66, 30.44, 24.69, 27.74, 28.13, 30.11

Nice times! Ao12 PB!


----------



## Blarghvark (Apr 28, 2012)

12:	00:26.58
11:	00:31.86
10:	00:32.02
9:	00:26.17
8:	00:25.45
7:	00:34.29
6:	00:19.55
5:	00:22.63
4:	00:27.57
3:	00:26.46
2:	00:27.64
1:	00:22.04

10 of 12: 00:26.84


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 28, 2012)

TheNoob said:


> is their a sub 40 or 50 fourm?


 
No, but they haven't kicked me out yet, and I am over 60 seconds.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 29, 2012)

Round 104 - Roux

Average: 34.11

31.02, 32.49, 35.07, 34.54, 29.99, 33.69, (44.73+), 31.40, 31.76, 36.46, 44.66, (19.35)

Yay, I'm back


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Round 104
SPEED- CFOP*

Average of 12: *28.50*
1-12 - 31.78 27.14 31.96 23.42 31.39 26.15 29.06 31.18 24.65 (23.21) (35.81) 28.31


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 1, 2012)

*Round 104 Results*

Round 104
*Round One Hundred Four​*








Thank you for your patience. My laptop is mostly back to semi-normal. I think. Let me know if you spot any problems. 

No graduates this week.



TheNoob said:


> is their a sub 40 or 50 fourm?


No but you are welcome to join us! 

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 1, 2012)

*Round 105 Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Five
Potential Closing Time - Monday, May 7th	​**Scrambles*
1. F' L R2 B' U L2 U' B U B' D U L D' U2 F' D2 F R D'	
2. L R' B' F R' U2 B' L U' B' F D' B' D U2 F R2 U F2 L2	
3. R' D2 B' R2 U' L' F' D L' D' B2 R2 U R F2 L2 R2 D2 R U	
4. L R' F2 U L' F2 L' B' L U F2 D F' D B2 F2 R2 D2 F U2	
5. U2 L R' F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 D R' D' U' L2 D' R' F D2 U2 L	
6. R2 B' F2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 B F2 L R U L' B F' D' R D2 L	
7. B' U2 F U F' R U R D2 R B' L' F' U B2 F R2 U F' U'	
8. L2 R' D U' B2 F' D U' B' F2 R D B' L D2 F' U' R' D F'	
9. D2 L R F2 D' F' L' F D2 B F D2 U2 B' F' U' L F' U2 L	
10. B U B2 D U R' D' F U' L' R D' B' F2 D2 U2 L' B F D	
11. B F2 L U2 F2 R2 U F D U2 B2 L' R D U F2 U' F2 U' R	
12. U2 B R' F' L B2 D U' L B D' B D L' R2 D B2 D U2 L2


----------



## soldii3runit (May 1, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> Round 104
> Results go here
> 
> My hard drive failed. I will get this updated as soon as possible but it won't be tonight. I need to buy a new drive, find the install disks, and hopefully recover my files.


 
grrr... you too? mine failed yesterday as well....


----------



## drogg (May 1, 2012)

Round 105
Speed-CFOP 

Average of 12: *28.84*

(22.87), (30.91), 30.16, 29.27, 28.72, 29.11, 30.76, 28.38, 29.46, 28.11, 25.82, 28.59

My first post! I've followed this thread for a while and played along unofficially. Thought I'd get involved officially.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 1, 2012)

Round 105: Roux

Average: 29.42

(22.29), 28.07, 32.51, 24.42, 23.15, 33.91, 33.99, 31.37, 29.61, (39.58), 27.50+, 29.71+

Yay, sub-30 already


----------



## kbrune (May 2, 2012)

Round 105

Ave: *29.15*

31.36
28.15
28.56
29.52
26.59
29.13
34.73 Worst
27.71
28.36
34.66
24.97 Best
27.46

I'm officially on a role! two weeks in a row sub30! Both 34 solves had big mistakes in them so still lots of room to improve.


----------



## hcfong (May 2, 2012)

*Round 105:*
Average: 39.99


34.83) 36.86 43.03 42.70 37.86 39.43 38.26 47.47 39.79 36.93 37.59 (48.20)


----------



## stoic (May 2, 2012)

31.07, 29.75, 29.56, 29.61, 34.42, 30.41, 35.81, 33.19, 36.06[PLL fail], 40.32[concentration fail], 31.60, 36.73[all-round fail]

avg 32.86


----------



## TheWitcher (May 2, 2012)

Round 105
3X3 on 4X4

Average: 31.82

32.35, 32.11, 35.67, 26.24, (25.73), (37.32), 34.82, 30.05, 29.34, 32.19, 31.63, 33.80


----------



## soldii3runit (May 2, 2012)

12: [00:34.67] x 
11: 00:33.67 x 
10: 00:31.48 x 
9: 00:26.75 x 
8: [00:22.59 ]x 
7: 00:25.64 x 
6: 00:25.25 x 
5: 00:28.15 x 
4: 00:27.32 x 
3: 00:28.31 x 
2: 00:29.57 x 
1: 00:28.32 x 

10 of 12: 00:28.45


----------



## Sillas (May 2, 2012)

Round 105

*31.44* One Handed

31.82, 28.13, 32.26, 31.56, 28.23, 30.62, (26.16), 33.03, 30.83, (41.50), 36.74, 31.13


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2012)

*Round 105 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *33.33*

36.96, 31.88, 33.09, 34.10, 31.17, (29.47), 32.28, 32.44, 31.43, 33.38, (38.51), 36.58


----------



## iReviewCubes (May 2, 2012)

Round 105
Speed - CFOP

Average: 26.360

Times:

24.704
(19.724) my first sub 20 in an ao12 
29.010
22.916+
28.089
(34.397)
22.879
29.083
29.482
27.824
26.377
23.232

I believe this is my 3rd week with a sub 30 average, so if I'm right, I graduated. If so, I'm going to continue this competition but using my opposite cross.


----------



## hfsdo (May 3, 2012)

round 105:

avg: 42.55 (σ = 4.58)

42.55, 38.67, 37.09, 45.14, 44.42, 43.39, DNF, 40.82, 43.63, 52.59, 37.24, 35.87


----------



## Reprobate (May 3, 2012)

Round 105

Avg = 67.62

61.53, (61.51), 66.68, 66.75, 66.03, 80.51, 70.12, (DNF), 64.43, 65.54, 65.18, 69.40

DNF was a pop, and I didn't realize I put the edge back in wrong until OLL


----------



## MalusDB (May 3, 2012)

ROUND 105 SPEED (YELLOW CROSS)

*10 of 12: 00:25.73*

3 of 5: 00:24.21 (Sub 25 )

12:	00:26.39	x
11:	00:26.56	x
10:	00:23.22	x
9:	00:21.63	x
8:	00:23.01	x
7:	00:24.65	x
6:	00:33.91	x
5:	00:26.12	x
4:	00:25.86	x
3:	00:23.83	x
2:	00:27.62	x
1:	00:30.09	x

Pretty sure this is my 3rd week in a row sub 30 with yellow! I think I might actually just stick to yellow, it seems to be easier for me to see the cross somehow.. Gonna re-enter next round with green and blue though  Colour neutral please!  The 33.xx solve was a joke too, I was on PLL at like 23 seconds then just couldn't do the PLL for some weird reason. ended up cylcing edges to get one I like haha. Dunno what the heck that was about..


----------



## uvafan (May 5, 2012)

Round 105-Speed (ZZ)

*Average of 12: 43.68*

Time List:
50.47, 45.34, 49.73, 50.79, 36.96, 40.49, 45.73, 39.04, (52.03), (32.92), 40.26, 37.98

Switched to ZZ a few days ago. I'm already at about where I was when I switched, and improving fast!
Started out slow, but closed strong with a final Ao5 of 39.09.


----------



## NoHacer (May 5, 2012)

*Ave. of 5*: 30.28 .... So close 3 of 5 29.05 In these 5 times I got a new PB 3 times. (Last to First)
33.55, (25.36), 26.61, (38.90), 26.99


----------



## MalusDB (May 6, 2012)

NoHacer said:


> *Ave. of 5*: 30.28 .... So close 3 of 5 29.05 In these 5 times I got a new PB 3 times. (Last to First)
> 33.55, (25.36), 26.61, (38.90), 26.99


 
You're meant to do an average of 12 and take your best and worst out, not average of 5. Just to let you know.


----------



## andyfreeman (May 7, 2012)

Standard deviation: 2.53
Best Time: 19.29
Worst Time: 28.54

Best average of 5: 24.91
1-5 - (19.29) 25.93 24.59 24.21 (28.41)

*Best average of 12: 26.11
1-12 - (19.29) 25.93 24.59 24.21 28.41 27.89 27.42 24.11 27.94 24.57 26.03 (28.54)

*

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!

SUB-30 AND NEW PB AND NEW Ao12 AND Ao5 AND I GOT THE PB ON VIDEO!

Excuse me whilst I compose myself. The PB should have been sub-18 though, but hey, I'm happy  

Think the week off and just practising on look ahead paid off. Looking at all the vids, my F2L look ahead has improved enormously, as well as my cross solve.

One happy chappy


----------



## Blarghvark (May 8, 2012)

Round 105:

12:	00:29.09
11:	00:28.92
10:	00:37.42
9:	00:29.89
8:	00:34.15
7:	00:27.97
6:	00:28.26
5:	00:28.72
4:	00:25.30
3:	00:30.57
2:	00:26.98
1:	00:26.19

10 of 12: 00:29.07

P.S. I don't know why, but my results from last week (round 104) weren't included. You can look back to see the post history (post #3099).


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 8, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Five Results*

*Round One Hundred Five​*








Three graduates this week! Congratulations MalusDB, andyfreeman, and iReviewCubes!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 8, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Six Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Six
Potential Closing Time - Monday, May 14th	​**Scrambles*
1. U B L' F2 R2 B F' R' D L' B2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 L R2 F' D' F' R'	
2. L' U F' U F' L D2 L R B F2 U' B U' B F D' B F L2 B' R	
3. B F' L2 R' F R2 D2 U' F2 L B' U2 F2 D L R U2 B2 F2 L2 U R'	
4. U2 R2 U2 B U2 R F' D' L' B' R' D U' L' D2 B' R' D2 L R' D2 L	
5. D' B' R2 F2 L' R2 F D2 B' D B' F' L' B L U' L R' D2 U L R	
6. D R2 F2 L' D' U2 R D R D2 R B L2 D' U B2 D L' R B2 D2 L2	
7. D' R' U2 B' U' L U R D2 B L R B R' U F2 R' U L2 D U L	
8. B' R2 U' B F2 U F L' R2 D' U' L U' L F2 U R B D' L' D2 U'	
9. B D2 U2 F' L' R F' R B' F' R' B2 F2 L U2 F L2 D' R2 U B F'	
10. U2 B R F' L2 B2 U2 R' D R' D' U' L R' U' B2 F R' B' D' F2 U	
11. L' D2 B U B2 L2 B' U L' R2 B F L' D B' F L R F2 L B D2	
12. B L2 D2 B' U' L2 F' L2 B' D U L2 R2 B D B2 L' R F2 L F' L2


----------



## hcfong (May 8, 2012)

*Round 106*
*Average: 39.41*

41.39 43.05 35.80 38.56 (30.03) 34.24 40.79 41.22 35.15 (45.58) 44.67 39.21


----------



## ryanj92 (May 8, 2012)

*Round 106 - Speed (CFOP, 2LOLL, PLL) *

*Average of 12: 29.06 *
(49.35) 33.15 26.66 31.35 30.76 24.99 (24.53) 26.93 25.10 27.50 32.62 31.50

Really crappy first solve, I'd done some warm-up solves too so it wasn't me warming up! >.<

If I'm not too late to be considered for* Round 105 *now, here's the average for that too:
*Average of 12: 29.64*
31.01 26.82 32.08 27.06 27.21 (37.67+) 30.86 28.86 36.90 28.39 (26.43) 27.19
Also sub-30. Just. 

So I've either graduated or only one week away from graudation. Yay!


----------



## 2sin18 (May 8, 2012)

*Round 106*

*Average: 36.84*

32.22, 34.74, 38.83, (43.17), 34.45, 38.13, 39.49, 33.08, 37.25, (30.68), 37.04, 43.15


----------



## Sillas (May 8, 2012)

_Round 106 _ - 3x3 OH
Average: *29.36 *

31.22, 28.69, 33.04, 26.09, (37.17), 29.17, 25.13, 30.88, 32.55, 27.04, 29.76, (23.71)


----------



## MalusDB (May 8, 2012)

ROUND 106 SPEED BLUE/GREEN CROSS
Average 10of12 - 34.67

12:	00:32.23	x
11:	00:31.18	x
10:	00:32.98	x
9:	00:32.79	x
8:	00:44.64	x
7:	00:41.43	x
6:	00:45.64	x
5:	00:29.89	x
4:	00:31.06	x
3:	00:33.01	x
2:	00:37.54	x
1:	00:26.13	x

Not shocked to be honest. Wish I had of just done this earlier today when I was more chilled. Did an average on mainly green and got 30.9x 10 of 12, with 3 sub 25 singles. This was awful. Sub 40 should be a given for me at this stage. Ah well, can't win em all. Next week I can try though!


----------



## TheWitcher (May 8, 2012)

Round 106
3X3 on 4X4

Average: 30.72

28.18, 31.88+, 33.80, (27.24), 27.76, (43.09[pop]), 36.61, 29.88, 33.50, 27.56, 29.71, 28.35


----------



## Reprobate (May 8, 2012)

Well that was a disaster. One DNF for screwing up the solve, one for a cube pop that sent an edge piece across the room. Oh, well

Round 106: 53.10, DNF, DNF, 63.55, 64.18, 72.82, 69.05, 57.08, 59.12, 60.54, 64.01, 79.12 = DNF


----------



## uvafan (May 8, 2012)

Round 106
Speed (ZZ)

*Average: 36.14*

37.79, 39.73, 33.56, 29.24, 30.39, 36.12, 37.58, 38.93, 41.06, 36.98, (25.44), (48.51)

Beat my best average of 12 and average of 5 and single by 2-3 seconds each!
25.44 was a PLL skip, and I believe that the OCLL was sune or antisune.


----------



## iReviewCubes (May 8, 2012)

Round 106
Speed - CFOP
Opposite Cross (yellow)

Average - 27.392

Times:

25.088
26.198
27.050
27.442
27.188
25.481
32.566
28.188+
24.805
29.915
(34.419)
(24.733)

Honestly, I'm quite impressed with myself solving with opposite cross for the first time. Hopefully I can keep it up for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## kbrune (May 9, 2012)

Round 106

Ave *29.58*

29.36
29.02
31.44
32.06
26.13
30.71
26.16
33.49
29.68
27.66
38.10
26.22

Woo! 3 in a row! Although I managed sub30 this round, I didn't feel like a sub 30 solver this round. I don't feel anywhere near ready for sub 20 comp considering all three qualifying weeks were 29+ seconds. so I'm going to stick around to see how many sub 30 weeks I can hit in a row. If I can get 5 I'll graduate myself!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2012)

*Round 106 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *31.19*

32.83, (44.64), 34.35, 32.49, 28.35, 29.51, 30.24, 29.08, 30.14, (27.27), 32.16, 32.74

This actually felt like a terrible round for me, even though numerically I think it's my best round yet. Many of these were incredibly lucky solves; this really should have been sub-30 due to the lucky solves, but it wasn't because I didn't do very well.


----------



## danman08 (May 10, 2012)

Round 106 
SPEED
AVG-30.21(OMFG)

25.77
33.36
43.24(worst)
37.36
30.19
28.21
31.69
26.83
25.29
26.16
37.27
20.85(best)
"Practice makes perfect"
this is what happened 
+ New cube
+ Learned All the cases 
+ Lots of "lucky solves"(skips)


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 11, 2012)

Round 106 - Roux

24.18, 24.62, 24.58, 29.52, 29.01, 27.14, 24.64, (47.47), 30.89, 33.22, (23.43), 30.37

27.82


----------



## drogg (May 11, 2012)

Round 106 - CFOP speed

*Average 28.52*

26.71
25.05
(33.42)
28.73
(23.93)
29.64
31.71
28.39
28.40
31.42
28.15
27.06

Tried to do less rotations in my f2l this week. Seemed to help a little but a long way to go yet!


----------



## stoic (May 12, 2012)

33.76, 25.10, 23.67, 26.94, 34.80, 27.26, 27.47, 28.07, 32.30, 38.49, 31.40, 29.94

Avg 29.70

Finally! 

I've been in this race for forty-four weeks and it's amazing to post a sub-30 average at last. I've spent the last two months doing a lot of slow solves, trying to get myself out of the habit of algorithmic FR F2L and become more intuitive. It's definitely the part of my solving which has held me back the most. I've also stopped learning any new algs altogether for the last month.

I'd also have to credit an unquantifiable part of this week's improvement to being slightly drunk. (Lol. Who knew?) (Delete if inappropriate)

Next week I'm on holiday so won't be taking part but I'll be carrying on my slow solving practice as much as I can.


----------



## Blarghvark (May 13, 2012)

Round 106

12:	00:25.90
11:	00:29.85
10:	00:23.18
9:	00:24.68
8:	00:25.35
7:	00:29.86
6:	00:30.81
5:	00:27.83
4:	00:26.20
3:	00:28.20
2:	00:28.82
1:	00:25.90

10 of 12: 00:27.26

I think that is 3 weeks in a row


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 15, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Six Results*

*Round One Hundred Six​*








Three graduates this week! 

Congratulations Blarghvark, ryanj92, and kbrune!


Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 15, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Seven Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Seven
Potential Closing Time - Monday, May 21st​**Scrambles*
1. D' R2 B' F2 U2 F D' U' B D' F' L2 R' D L' R' D' U F D' U' B'	
2. D' L2 U2 B2 F' L2 D' F D' L' B' F2 L2 F' D F' L' R B' U' L' R	
3. F2 R2 B F' R2 U2 R B L' D B2 F2 D R' U2 F2 L' R F' R F D2	
4. B2 U2 B' R D U2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 R D2 U' F2 L' R D2 R	
5. B2 F D' U2 L D U' B' U2 B2 F' L2 B2 F' D2 F D' R' D' U' L' R2	
6. D' F2 U2 B' R B2 D U L U R' B2 D2 R F2 R D2 U2 R U' L' D'	
7. D F' R2 D' F' U' R D F2 L' D' L D2 L2 R B2 D2 U2 R' F' L D2	
8. B2 F U R2 U2 B F' R D U' B R2 F' D' B' L' U B F2 L F' U2	
9. B' L R' D2 U2 R D2 F L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B D' R2 F L' R D	
10. B' R B' F' L D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 B F2 R2 U2 R B' U' R2 U' R2 F2	
11. U' R' F2 U2 R' F2 D' L2 B' F L R2 B2 F' L R' D' L B2 L2 B' L	
12. L' F2 R2 U' L' B F2 D2 L F R F2 D2 U2 B R2 D U2 R D' U' F'


----------



## 2sin18 (May 15, 2012)

Round 107

*avg12: 33.43*

29.26, 38.57, 30.66, 33.73, (27.09), 32.21, 34.85, 35.85, 32.34, (39.09), 29.40, 37.39


----------



## Sillas (May 15, 2012)

Round 107
3x3 One Handed
Average of 12: *29.16*

29.44, (23.38), 32.02, 26.00, 33.58, 29.22, 23.78, 28.39, 28.58, 25.70, (34.97), 34.90


----------



## uvafan (May 15, 2012)

Round 107: *36.95*
Speed-ZZ
30.49, 32.93, 53.73[messed up f perm], (1:07.37[messed up r perm]), 31.12, 34.41, 35.49, 31.47, (29.45), 40.40, 38.63, 40.83.

UGH.


----------



## Reprobate (May 15, 2012)

Round 107

*Avg = 59.60*
64.79, 57.43, 60.79, 57.37, 51.39, 55.23, 57.11, 52.88, (86.97), (48.95), 71.74, 67.27

Inconsistent


----------



## iReviewCubes (May 15, 2012)

Round 107
Speed - CFOP (Yellow Cross)

Average - 27.706

Times:
(22.930)
26.881
26.416
(33.729)
26.233
29.830
25.153
27.719
29.653+
29.518
26.115
29.541


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2012)

*Round 107 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *33.49*

36.37, (40.28), 34.40, 38.48, 31.29, 27.72, 34.12, 29.90, (25.48), 28.48, 35.23, 38.86

Great solves in the middle; terrible solves at the beginning and end. Best average 3/5 was 28.70.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 15, 2012)

Round 107

Average: 26.80

25.63, (22.52), 28.77, (42.56), 25.24+, 26.54, 25.39, 22.68, 28.80, 25.80, 25.59, 33.52

Yay, graduation 

Next week: 3x3 on 7x7.


----------



## TheWitcher (May 15, 2012)

Round 107
3X3 on 4X4
Average: 31.04

32.30, 31.01, (23.90), 30.46, 29.16, 30.82, 27.23, 29.41, 30.80, 32.65, (42.21[pop]), 36.58

I had it... and the last three ruined it.


----------



## deathmaths11 (May 16, 2012)

00:29.16	
00:26.00	
00:36.13	
00:24.90	
00:36.56	
00:28.44	
00:36.26	
00:35.25	
00:33.77	
00:38.76	
00:36.02	
00:39.33
Those are my times l just did and average is 33.76!


----------



## Outsmash (May 16, 2012)

How do I join this "race"?


----------



## hfsdo (May 16, 2012)

round 107

AVG: 37.63 (σ = 4.34)
43.70, 26.76, 43.38, 34.42, DNF, 42.16, 33.87, 31.54, 39.42, 34.96, 34.90, 37.94


----------



## Schmidt (May 16, 2012)

Outsmash said:


> How do I join this "race"?



Solve these and write your method and results.
Or read this if you have other questions.


----------



## danman08 (May 17, 2012)

Round 107
speed
*23.66*

23.43	
21.66	
21.00	
30.73	
24.77	
18.44	
26.34	
31.53	
19.81	
30.35	
11.28
20.05


----------



## Outsmash (May 17, 2012)

Round 107
Speed

*31.42*


12: 00:33.66	
11:	00:26.59 
10:	00:35.18	
9:	00:31.29	
8:	00:31.76	
7:	00:30.24	
6:	00:33.92	
5:	00:27.49	
4:	00:33.05
3:	00:29.12	
2:	00:37.08 
1:	00:28.47


----------



## henkka (May 17, 2012)

round 107
CFOP
avg *28.48* 

31.35
25.39
29.31
26.48
29.30
30.42
31.00
27.60
33.58
26.08
27.24
25.99


----------



## soldii3runit (May 18, 2012)

Round 107
CFOP

12:	00:20.46	x
11:	00:24.20	x
10:	00:25.02	x
9:	00:25.12	x
8:	00:21.94	x
7:	00:22.96	x
6:	00:24.62	x
5:	00:29.33	x
4:	00:26.78	x
3:	00:23.24	x
2:	00:26.76	x
1:	00:25.74	x

10 of 12: 00:24.64


----------



## drogg (May 18, 2012)

Wow danman08 not many people drop 11.xx singles on this thread! Not had time to do my solves yet will try tomorrow, hoping for graduation!


----------



## drogg (May 19, 2012)

Round 107

*Average 28.48*

25.17
26.02
31.98
27.22
30.53
27.19
29.60
(24.90)
29.92
29.23
(32.45)
27.92

Yay graduation going to hang around though I think haven't really seen much improvement in my times over the three weeks


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 22, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Seven Results*

*Round One Hundred Seven​*








Two graduates this week! 

Congratulations Ninja Storm and drogg!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 22, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Eight Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Eight
Potential Closing Time - Monday, May 28th	​**Scrambles*
1. L U R2 D U' B' D2 U' B2 U L B L R B' D2 R' D2 U2 L' F D' L' R' F'	
2. D B' L R' U2 B F2 D F' R D2 L' R' B' R' B' L' D2 U F' D' U2 F2 L2 U'	
3. D2 B2 U F' U B F' R' F2 R2 D2 U B' F2 L' B F2 U' L2 D2 U2 R D' F' U2	
4. F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F L' F D R2 B' U R2 D R2 U L R' U R' D2 U2 B2 F' D2	
5. U' F L2 R F R2 U B2 U R' U' L R2 B' D L B' R' B2 R2 U R' U' L2 D'	
6. L2 F2 D' U F2 U2 L' U2 B L R2 D' U L U2 L F2 U' L2 R' D2 L B' U L'	
7. D B2 L2 R2 B' L' U' F' R F' R2 B2 U B F L2 B2 F L' R B2 D R B2 D'	
8. B F' L R2 D2 U' B2 R' F D' L' R2 D2 L F R' F2 D F2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 L	
9. L R U B' D B R2 D2 B F2 U2 B F' D' U2 F2 U F2 L' B D2 U' B F' U	
10. F2 D R2 U' L D2 R' B2 R D F R' D' F2 U' R2 B F L' U B F R' D2 F	
11. D2 B F D2 B' R2 U2 F' L' D2 L' D2 L' F' D' L2 B' L R2 F2 D' B2 R' U' L2	
12. L2 D2 F' U2 L2 R F R' B' F D' U' B' F' U' R' U' R2 U' R' B2 F2 L2 R2 U'


----------



## Outsmash (May 22, 2012)

*ROUND 108*

*Average: 30.77 *

30.96, 29.08, 30.31, (32.75), 29.61, (28.42), 32.31, 29.82, 31.86, 32.68, 31.57, 29.54


----------



## ThomasJE (May 22, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> *Three* graduates this week!
> 
> Congratulations *Ninja Storm and drogg*!
> 
> ...


 
There's two graduates. Anyway, I'm back with 3x3 on 4x4:

Average: 33.15
33.53 31.07 32.57 34.43 36.75 (24.06) 30.37 29.35 38.15 33.53 (39.36) 31.71
Damn lockups...


----------



## Reprobate (May 22, 2012)

55.53, 54.33, 51.12, 56.47, (66.72), 53.28, 47.18, 57.17, 62.12, 49.92, (43.42), 46.02

*Avg = 53.31*

PB ao12, as well as PB ao5 and mean of 3 with those last few solves.


----------



## hcfong (May 22, 2012)

*Round 108:*
*Average: 38.27*


39.60 40.05 38.84 (42.31) 38.69 41.56 41.24 39.85 35.92 (29.93) 31.06 35.89


----------



## uvafan (May 22, 2012)

Round 108: Speed (ZZ)
Average: *31.64*

27.41, 29.31, 31.89, 41.38, (41.38), (25.13), 34.90, 30.35, 28.10, 30.83, 29.81, 32.41

I thought this was going to be my first week sub-30... then the fourth and fifth solves happened.


----------



## iReviewCubes (May 22, 2012)

Round 108
Yellow Cross

Average: 27.656

Times:
25.443
27.786
28.833
(37.615) pop
(22.026)
29.685
26.913
27.831
25.334
26.439
29.782
28.518

Now that I've graduated from white and yellow cross, it's time to really start color neutrality.


----------



## hfsdo (May 22, 2012)

avg12: 35.46 (σ = 2.83)

40.90, 47.27, 38.87, 30.95, 35.94, 37.03, 33.04, 33.52, 34.34, 31.92, 35.78, 33.25

not bad except for the first two solves.


----------



## henkka (May 23, 2012)

Round 108
Speed (CFOP)

avg *27,72*

30.68
25.04
24.96
34.06
23.47
26.30
34.69
27.70
24.89
23.02
31.59
28.52


----------



## anthonyB (May 23, 2012)

Round 108

Speed (CFOP)



*Average of 12 - 32.83*


29.78, (25.44), 32.98, 31.27, 28.72, (37.14), 32.18, 34.67, 35.72, 36.88, 30.87, 35.22

tired, but i managed to at least get sub 35


----------



## soldii3runit (May 23, 2012)

Round 108 
CFOP
I usually practice more before doing this but I won't have much practice time this week so I am doing this as soon as possible while my eyeballs are fresh.

12:	00:21.46	x
11:	00:23.54	x
10:	00:22.84	x
9:	00:25.12	x
8:	00:23.75	x
7:	00:21.41	x
6:	00:24.30	x
5:	00:23.24	x
4:	00:25.41	x
3:	(00:26.24)	x
2:	(00:18.67)	x
1:	00:23.36

AO12 00:23.44


----------



## TheWitcher (May 23, 2012)

Round 108
3X3 on 4X4

Average: 28.26

(35.13), (23.73), 26.21, 26.46, 30.89, 25.68, 29.05, 25.96, 25.95, 33.74, 25.60, 33.05


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2012)

*Round 108 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *33.03*

32.56, 32.99, 35.71, 35.65, (28.36), 31.07, (43.72), 30.02, 32.26, 33.91, 33.70, 32.40

Awful.


----------



## Sillas (May 26, 2012)

Round 108 - OH
Average of 12: *28.22*

32.24, 28.51, 25.96, 23.42, 30.49, 26.98, (32.54), (22.47), 31.14, 31.06, 23.05, 29.33

Finally. o/


----------



## AndreasK (May 26, 2012)

Round 108 - CFOP:

Average of 12: *26.44*
26.63, 31.66, 27.41, 31.34, (22.28), 24.60, 24.51, 24.00, 22.82, 24.88, 26.54, (33.12)

It's late and I'm tired.


----------



## danman08 (May 27, 2012)

round 108
speed

*18.27* I THINK THT IM READY TO GO TO THE NEX EVENT LIFE NOT IN A COMPUTER ANYMORE!!!!!!

15.24
14.74
15.46
20.20
17.83
20.78
19.68
17.26
*24.41*
17.92
23.60
*14.38*


----------



## DaveyCow (May 28, 2012)

Round 108 Average: 43.96

Standard deviation: 3.51
Best Time: 38.23
Worst Time: 50.15

Times:

1-12 - 38.86 39.92 45.28 44.22 41.53 44.33 (38.23) 47.02 46.59 (50.15) 44.86 47.03


----------



## stoic (May 28, 2012)

30.88, 25.32, 32.71, 26.72, 31.71, 29.47, 25.42, 35.01, 23.90, 33.55, 27.33, 29.76

avg 29.29


----------



## drogg (May 28, 2012)

Round 108 - speed CFOP

average - *27.62*

28.78
29.58
28.91
27.54
28.74
24.91
29.19
24.29
25.20
(30.53)
29.05
(20.45)

Decided to carry on. Don't think I'm ready for the sub 20 thread yet! Yay improved this week with only one time over 30s! Seemed to get a lot of g perm plls which I hate so good practice.


----------



## Applejuice (May 28, 2012)

Round 108 / Speed.
Mean: *33.96*


38.41
32.64
33:54
33.22
(42:81) ugh messup
31:90 Nice comeback to last time.
34:15
34:19
31:83
37:20
(31:50)
32:47

I'm not even doing as bad as I thought.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 29, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Eight Results*

*Round One Hundred Eight​*








graduates: soldii3runit, iReviewCubes, and Sillas! Congratulations!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 29, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Nine Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Nine
Potential Closing Time - Monday, June 4th	​**Scrambles*
1. B' L2 B2 D2 L U2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R B D F R' D R D' B F'	
2. L2 U' R D' R D2 L' D' L' U' F U L R2 F' L2 R D2 R' D' U' B	
3. L B F' D F L' D' F2 R B L' D F2 L R2 F' U2 R2 B F' R D	
4. B2 D2 U L' B2 L D2 B' F U2 B2 L U R2 F' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2	
5. B D2 U' B2 F L' B' D' B' L B D2 L' R' B2 L' R' B2 D2 L B F2	
6. F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 F' U' L2 B' F L' D R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2	
7. D F' R2 B D2 U2 L' F' D R B' F' U L' B' R' B L' B2 F L2 U2	
8. L2 F R' U2 L R' B' U' L2 R2 U L' R2 F' L B' U2 B L' U B F'	
9. D2 U B2 R2 D' L D' R2 B2 L' R2 D2 B2 L' B U2 L' D2 U B D L2	
10. F L' U L R D R B' D' B F' L2 U R B2 F R' F L' B' U F'	
11. L' B R B' D' F L' R2 B' D2 R2 B L' F2 L' R B' F' U2 F2 D2 B2	
12. F L R U R F U R' F2 D U2 B' F2 D2 U R B' L' B' U R2 B


----------



## uvafan (May 29, 2012)

Round 109
Speed
*30.97*
(22.63), 30.59, 28.45, 27.27, 28.86, 32.51, 26.68, (41.31), 32.00, 29.92, 31.23, 39.97
Shoot me now. lol. A sub-30 person's worst nightmare. Getting nervous, failing and posting a sup-30 average on the race to sub-30 thread.


----------



## danman08 (May 29, 2012)

round 109
speed


12:	00:29.48	x
11:	00:30.94	x
10:	00:06.56	x
9:	00:17.60	x
8:	00:24.81	x
7:	00:17.63	x
6:	00:19.78	x
5:	00:08.99	x
4:	00:08.86	x
3:	00:19.83	x
2:	00:16.31	x
1:	00:11.27	x


*00:17.45*


----------



## anthonyB (May 29, 2012)

Round 109

Speed (CFOP)

*Average of 12 - 26.89*

24.10, (23.23), 27.73, 24.68, 30.25, 28.90, (30.38), 26.36, 25.00, 26.34, 25.39, 30.19

One of those scrambles I had a G Perm and it was the only one I know that I had to apply... 


I think I did about 900 solves last week to get to this point, I have not learned all my PLLs or started any OLLs. Plus, I've recently only "lightly touched" look ahead.


----------



## hcfong (May 29, 2012)

*Round 109*
*Average: 41.19*

32.25 34.13 45.09 35.91 47.50 39.48 38.61 (31.04) 35.47 41.00 62.47 (no idea what happened here) (96.87) catastrophic V-perm fail!)


----------



## stoic (May 29, 2012)

31.05, 31.24, 33.92, 30.38, 28.07, 29.16, 27.20, 26.52, 36.27, 23.17, 28.80, 28.11

avg 29.44

It's taken nearly a year but...I graduate!!!


----------



## drogg (May 29, 2012)

Round - 109 (alumni!) CFOP speed (ish)

Average - *26.44*

25.29
25.99
30.16
(20.23)
25.76
26.11
27.69
25.76
22.13
(30.84)
27.92
27.61

Yay my first 26.xx average despite getting a couple of over 30 times. Been trying to work on my look ahead! Defiantly finish g my f2l faster now. Getting sub 20 averages seems a long way off as I barely get any sub 20 solves and if I do they are normally skips! 20.23 was a pll skip! Anyway practice practice practice will surely help!


----------



## TheWitcher (May 29, 2012)

Round 109
3x3 on 4x4

Average: 29.20

26.42, 31.02, 30.64, 27.26, (38.19[pop]), (23.21), 31.54, 26.82, 28.51, 30.17, 30.90, 28.71


----------



## iReviewCubes (May 30, 2012)

Round 109
Green Cross

Average: 29.753

Times:
29.745
(24.865)
32.348
25.562
(36.478)
27.241
29.758+
29.052
31.979
30.860
33.649
27.339

Most of the times in the 30's were putting the my f2l pairs in incorrectly. I'm still not used to these colors.


----------



## henkka (May 30, 2012)

Round 109
Speed (CFOP)

avg *27,41*

29.34
28.84
22.55
(33.51)
28.98
22.93
(22.23)
30.44
28.38
26.60
29.19
26.89


----------



## Sillas (May 30, 2012)

Round 109
3x3 on 4x4
Average: *24.76*

26.86, 27.15, 26.06, 26.03, 26.32, 23.29, 20.22, 24.23, 20.66, (18.30), 26.79, (28.90)

lol sub-20 solve nl


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 109:*
Speed

Average: *29.85*

30.03, (24.41), 35.18, 28.56, 26.00, (38.69), 29.41, 25.62, 29.19, 31.00, 32.13, 31.42


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jun 2, 2012)

*round 109:*
Speed
average: 28.29s

1. 35.46
2. 23.96
3. 29.02
4. 28.80
5. 27.86
6. 26.57
7. 24.96
8. 25.99	
9. 35.37
10. 31.92
11. 28.44
12. 23.84


----------



## AndreasK (Jun 2, 2012)

Round 109 - CFOP:

Average of 12: *27.40*
27.06, (*34.24*), 22.66, 28.12, 25.69, 26.72, 31.96, 27.47, 29.32, 27.10, (*21.32*), 27.92


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 2, 2012)

Round 109 (speed)

62.22, 61.71, 54.58, 49.69, (48.31), 62.34, 57.26, (77.61), 73.26, 50.83, 59.32, 52.69 = *58.39*

disappointing after last round's improvement.


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 109 Speed

*28.41 *
*54.31 *
47.11
35.41
31.10
32.84
29.54
30.70
38.25
31.67
32.50
31.78

Avg
34,06600

sucks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 109 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *33.40*

32.82, 34.51, 34.32, (40.84), 33.37, 32.52, 35.50, 33.12, 33.14, 33.25, 31.49, (29.91)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 5, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Nine Results*

*Round One Hundred Nine​*








Three graduates this week: danman08, henkka, and ellwd! Congratulations!


Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 5, 2012)

*Rounds One Hundred Ten and One Hundred Eleven Scrambles*

*Rounds One Hundred Ten and One Hundred Eleven
Potential Closing Time - Monday, June 18th	​*
Due to other obligations next week I am posting rounds 110 and 111 at the same time! I will post results Monday, June 18th for both rounds. I've also included two bonus rounds. The bonus rounds will not count toward graduation they are just for fun!

*Round One Hundred Ten Scrambles*
1. D L D' R2 F' R2 F L B R D2 R' D' U L B L R F' R2 B2 U2	
2. D' U' F2 U L2 U' B R2 B2 L R U' R B R2 D2 L D' L B2 L2 D	
3. B2 L' F D B' U2 L R D U B' D R2 B L2 U' L2 R2 B' F' U F'	
4. D' U B' D2 F2 D' L' R D' F2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 U L' R2 F D' U2	
5. R2 U' B F R2 B' R F D U B U' R F2 U' L2 D' L' D' U2 R' F2	
6. R B' L2 U' L' R2 B' F D B' F' D2 U2 R2 U R2 D U' B' D U' F'	
7. B U' R D2 U L2 R2 D2 L' D2 R2 B F U' B' L' F' L2 U2 R' F R2	
8. F' R U L2 D2 R F L2 R2 D F' U L2 U' F' R2 U' L' F2 L' R F	
9. U' F L F' L' R' D' U L F D2 B2 F D' L' B' F R' F R' F' U	
10. U' L D' F R' B R2 F2 U2 B U B F2 L D2 U2 B' U' R' D' U' R'	
11. B2 F2 R' B' U' F R D' L' D' U' F L' D2 U' R2 B' U B L' R' B	
12. D' U' B' D2 R' F2 L U' B2 U2 R F' R2 B R B2 U2 B2 D' F L2 R'

*Round One Hundred Eleven Scrambles*
1. F L2 B' L R2 B' D2 U B2 L B' D L2 F' R2 U' B L' D U' R2 B	
2. B' D U2 R2 U' L' B' U R D' U2 R F2 D B2 F2 L' R2 F' D' L B2	
3. B' F D' U' F D' R2 D U' B2 D R2 B' D' U' F2 L2 F U' L U' R	
4. R D U R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 D U B' F L' R U2 B R' D L D' L	
5. D B2 D' B2 U B2 F L R F2 D B F' U L R2 B2 F D2 U L' D	
6. F' L R B F' U' L2 R' D2 U R F L D2 F2 L F D B2 D2 R' U	
7. R2 D U2 B2 R' D' B2 R B2 U' F L2 D L D U2 F D' U2 F' D' B'	
8. R U2 L' U2 L2 D' R2 D L R2 D2 U' R' D' U2 L R2 D' B' F' L' F2	
9. U2 F D L2 R' D' R U' B' D' B D' R D' U2 F2 L' U' B L D L	
10. L2 R2 D' B2 F D' R' U' L2 D' L2 D U2 R' D' U B F L2 R U R	
11. U2 B2 L B' R F L F2 D L2 B2 L' B' D2 L B2 R' F2 D F2 L' U'	
12. D2 U B' U B L2 F L2 R' B R U2 L B U2 B' L2 R2 F U B' R'

*Bonus Round One Scrambles*


Spoiler



1. U L U L' U L' R U' R' U' L' l' b
2. B' L2 U' L F L2 F' R' U'	
3. U L U B U R B' U' L' U' B' l u
4. L' D B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2	
5. L2 B D' L' B2 L' U L' B'	
6. R U' F U2 F' U R F2 R2 U'
7. U2 R2 D2 F D' F2 D L2 F'	
8. U L U B' L' U' B' R B' L R' r' b u'
9. R' D' R2 D' L R2 D2 B2 F'	
10. L' R B2 R B D R D' F	
11. B' L2 F' L R F' D2 U2 B
12. U R' U2 F' U R' U' F' U' R' U'



*Bonus Round Two Scrambles*


Spoiler



1. U F2 U F' R' D2 F' L2 B D' B U2 F L U2 L' F' D' L' D' L' F L2 F' R2
2. D' B U2 F U2 R' U2 B D2 U L2 B2 L' U B F' L' D U' L' R B U L B2
3. F' U F U' F B2 D B F2 R2 F L2 B' R B F D U F2 B2 U R B2 F' D2
4. D2 R' U2 L2 U' R' B L' B2 U' D2 R' L D' F2 U2 R B2 R' D' L B D L' U2
5. U B R' D2 U2 B R' L2 U F2 L' R' D' F' R2 L U2 D2 R2 F B2 D B F2 R2
6. F2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 B L' D2 F D2 R' B' F' R B
7. R' B D2 F U' L2 R2 B U L U' F' D2 R B2 R' F B2 D' F2 D R' D2 L' R2
8. F L2 D2 L2 F' L' R' F2 L' B2 R2 D' L' D R B2 F' U2 B2 L U' L2 B' L' D
9. F' L' R2 U' B2 F' R2 U2 L R2 F2 D2 L' R' B F2 R2 D2 R2 D' U L F2 U F'
10. L' F' R2 F L B D2 L2 U2 F U B' D F2 D U2 R' U R U2 L B R2 L' U'
11. L2 R B' R' U' B' R U2 B F' L2 B2 L D B' U R' D' B2 U2 R2 D' R U' D 
12. L R2 D' F R' U F L' U2 R2 U2 R B2 L' U2 D2 B2 D' U2 B R2 F' L' F D


----------



## hcfong (Jun 5, 2012)

*Round 110*
*Average: 39.76 *

50.08 33.32 33.99 34.23 38.60 (DNF) 42.23 41.02 33.80 (31.81) 44.05 46.31

Inconsistency and a DNF screwed me up :-(

*Round 111*
*Average: 37.88*

(51.40) 33.88 37.60 35.72 35.08 40.12 (31.54) 46.81 33.02 36.65 43.16 36.74


----------



## stoic (Jun 5, 2012)

As I've mentioned before, it's taken me nearly a year since I joined this thread to graduate, and I just wanted to take the opportunity to thank Brian for all his hard work running it. It's really given me something to look forward to every week, and it's made me a better cuber.

Also, if you'll indulge me, I wanted to record for posterity just what I'd achieved in this time, and what exactly it's taken for me to reach the sub-30 goal. I solve CFOP, white cross and when I joined the race I was averaging around 45 seconds. I practice around 30 minutes a day, usually in two or three short sessions.

In no particular order:

Switched from cross on top to cross on bottom
Went from 18/21 to full PLL
Went from 15/57 to 33/57 OLL 
Got new algs for both U-perms and Y-perm as I realised the algs I was using were awful and holding me back
Got new algs for 3 F2L cases which were also causing me difficulty
Learned some new F2L algs for unusual cases (this thread)
Started using AUF instead of y/y'/y2 before OLL/PLL (reduced rotations, less time taken)
Started PLL recognition without lining up with AUF first (and also worked on lookahead during PLL to speed up the final, later, AUF)
Some (easy cases) 2-sided PLL recognition
Worked on developing an intuitive F2L (as I learned it algorithmically), esp different insertions and insertion from all angles, and translation of some algs I already knew. This post was particularly useful.
Learnt most of the 2-look OLLs from opposite angles.
Learn a set of 6 of the Jeff2L algs
Started to attempt a few X-crosses when the opportunity arose, i.e. the cross was easy
Worked on lookahead (although I generally found it came with time rather than having to push it too much).
Messed around with some other methods and sub-methods (blockbuilding, FreeFOP, CF, columns, belt) to try and gain a better understanding of the cube.

OK for now; hopefully somebody will get something out of the above. I'm not trying to start a discussion in this thread, but if anyone has any queries feel free to PM me.
Next stop sub-29!


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 5, 2012)

*Round 110*

25.48, 26.44, 26.24, 30.03, (25.19), 31.03, 25.47, 28.36, (33.17), 28.11, 25.55, 25.25 = *27.19*


----------



## Sillas (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 110
3x3 on 4x4

Average: 28.85

32.22, 25.73, 29.90, 29.79, (33.92), 29.16, (22.65), 29.22, 32.21, 23.34, 27.82, 29.11


----------



## uvafan (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 110
Speed

Average= *25.64*

22.62, 28.76, (21.54), 29.85, 22.45, (30.69), 27.15, 23.30, 25.08, 26.24, 23.40, 27.56

Pretty good.

Round 111

Average = *26.55*

22.45, (33.16), 28.26, (19.30), 26.72, 32.45, 27.67, 22.00, 23.94, 25.07, 24.34, 32.56


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jun 6, 2012)

*Round 110*
average: 29.22
1. 32.24
2.25.65
3. DNF
4. 32.11
5. 26.27
6. 29.56
7.* 19.93* lucky much? think i got all the edge pairs pretty much already matched up
8. 25.45
9. 27.17
10. 27.51	
11. 30.32	
12. 35.92


----------



## kbrune (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 110

One Hand

Ave: *73.09*

1:25.00
50.51
1:19.63
1:22.84
1:08.72
1:23.42
1:09.53
1:07.07
57.54
1:13.91
1:12.05
1:16.22+

re-entering the sub30 competition for one handed. Before today I only had 3 sub60 solves for OH. Looking good!
Im most looking forward to some OH stamina. After 12 solves my hand feels like jello!


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 110 
3x3 on 4x4

Average: 30.42

32.32, 28.44, 34.33, 28.78, 28.90, (23.27[PLL skip]), 29.86, (35.43), 29.23, 31.58, 28.02, 32.74



Round 111 Average: 29.24

(18.81), 29.88, 30.11, 32.10, 27.28, 26.17, 28.40, 31.97, 28.67, 30.81, 27.03, (37.70)

that 18.81... easiest OLL and PLL skip.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2012)

*Round 110 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *29.81*

(40.53), 26.57, 26.78, 27.97, 29.29, 31.98, 30.08, 30.44, 28.38, (26.06), 34.64, 32.02

Yes! I managed to hold on at the end and get it! The scrambles seemed really easy. Also, my 5x5x5 was really feeling nice today - it's strange how different a V-Cube feels from day to day. This was a particularly good day, especially for the outer layers.

*Round 111 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *34.26*

34.00, 32.03, 30.17, (28.99), 35.58, 36.42, 34.55, 31.96, 35.88, 36.97, 35.05, (42.36)

Ugh, back down to earth. I thought I was getting better.  The last solve actually felt particularly fast (at least until the N perm at the end) - I have no idea how it was so slow.


----------



## AndreasK (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 110:
Average: *25.06*
(30.60), 25.01, 27.26, 21.07, 23.94, 29.74, 22.36, 23.71, 21.77, (19.79), 28.56, 27.14

Round 111:
Average: *26.11*
33.36, 24.17, 23.81, (22.75), 27.51, 24.90, 24.43, 26.36, 27.79, 24.98, 23.80, (36.98)

Why wasn't I counted in round 109?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 8, 2012)

AndreasK said:


> Why wasn't I counted in round 109?



It was not intentional... sorry about that... I updated the chart.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 8, 2012)

round 110 average 30.64 31.64, 29.54, 33.20, 33.93, 33.71, 31.49, 28.88, 30.30, 28.42, 31.39, 27.87, 26.71

round 111 average 31.35 29.04, 33.20, 30.08, 31.33, 31.74, 31.58, 22.92, 36.22, 31.98, 31.96, 34.68, 27.89


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 110 speed

Average: 26.98
[crazy that I graduated so early.]/fail Felt kind of out of shape today but I made it! 

31.15
32.16
_24.49_ (****! PB)
26.51
_33.36_
31.50
29.25
28.68
30.14]
27.95
32.45

Round 111 - speed 3x3
avg: 29.97

30.76
25.76
(25.53)
28.76
(38.60)
33.24
32.00
28.15
34.20
28.14
28.67
30.02


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 9, 2012)

*Rounds 110 and 111*

*3x3 on 4x4 

Round 110 
Average: 45.72*
41.86, 44.65, 53.56, 48.71, 51.71, (65.46), 44.05, 44.85, 43.18, 40.49, (39.48), 44.10

*Round 111
Average: 41.87*
44.38, 54.07, 32.54, 41.35, 49.01, 44.12, 43.77, 37.88, 33.86, (57.18), 37.74, (32.52)



Spoiler



*Bonus Round One Scrambles
Average: 41.91*
35.49, 46.10, 42.05, 67.53, 35.05, 19.63, 43.80, 48.04, 58.27, 35.02, 45.00, 30.27 

*Bonus Round Two Scrambles
Average: 47.17*
Average: 48.67, 40.41, 42.50, 64.57, 53.04, 33.42, 50.52, 42.40, 52.82, 42.69, 52.26, 46.45

I tried it again... this time on a 3x3.

*Bonus Round One Scrambles
Average: 26.36*
20.60, 30.92, 33.21, 25.40, 28.45, 18.47, 34.72, 18.15, 33.77, 26.94, 24.95, 20.97, 

*Bonus Round Two Scrambles
Average: 26.08*
19.92, 26.34 , 26.19, 27.43, 23.14, 22.86, 26.09, 29.86, 27.03, 28.00, 28.05, 25.76





Applejuice said:


> crazy that I graduated so early. Felt kind of out of shape today but I made it!



Graduation requires three consecutive sub-30 rounds. Still, nice job!


----------



## stoic (Jun 9, 2012)

Round 110
DNF, 29.98, 26.99, 27.51, 28.39, 25.51, 31.24, 29.34, 27.06, 22.04, 31.76, 28.79
avg 28.66

Round 111
32.44, 27.21, 19.28[First sub-20: PB!!], 35.09[Got a bit excited!], 19.53[even more excited!], 28.68, 39.21[PLL fail], 34.19[Lost centre cap but continued], 27.25, 28.94, 29.08, 32.34
avg 29.47
Quite an eventful round!


Spoiler



Bonus round one
36.64, 39.53, 49.35, 24.92, 28.12, 24.44[Nice scramble: Went for yellow cross], 25.49[YC again], 23.41, 29.53, 37.85, 25.01, 29.99
avg 30.15
Interesting!
I got really confused by the simplicity of the scrambles and really overcomplicated things for myself in the first couple of solves trying to preserve pairs. It's a nice indication of how being CN (or knowing multiple methods) can help in these situations.

Bonus round two
31.88, 28.37, 24.96, 26.23, 30.06, 27.37, 30.22, 27.45, 28.22, 31.17, 29.18, 29.15
avg 28.74
Also interesting. I got the feeling the scrambles were all aimed at white cross solvers like myself..>?!? I definitely didn't make the most of all the opportunities.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 9, 2012)

Round 110 (speed) *Avg = 50.98*

54.96, 56.94, (37.81), (65.14), 61.55, 58.93, 41.47, 55.55, 46.29, 38.14, 50.35, 45.88

Round 111 (speed) *Avg = 51.99*

(69.95), 46.96, 48.93, 54.98, 47.15, 44.79, (44.45), 54.74, 59.65, 54.49, 57.48, 50.71

Bonus #1



Spoiler



57.85, 57.50, 56.28, 45.39, 51.78, 62.39, (42.34), (71.43), 45.76, 49.19, 60.55, 52.24 = 53.89



Bonus #2



Spoiler



58.10, 59.77, 50.05, 58.31, 50.56, (64.39), 50.99, 50.83, 49.66, 54.67, (47.09) = 54.27


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 111:

Speed:

*Average 25.34*

23.72, (29.85), 23.39, 23.34, 25.37, 26.97, 28.56, 23.42, 24.85, 29.04, 24.74, (22.66)


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 110 - OH

Average - 32.49

*Times*
32.43, *29.36*, 32.04, 29.64, 32.71, *38.46*, 29.57, 32.48, 35.74, 30.41, DNF, 31.39

Round 111 - OH

Average - 30.46

*Times*
30.69, 30.98, 31.65, 31.71, 30.02, 30.83, 29.43, *33.62*, 27.22, 31.95, *22.93*, 30.16

Decent average, but the single was great...full step.


----------



## kbrune (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 111

1 hand

ave: 73.64

1:06.63
1:12.60
55.14
57.96
1:55.39
1:15.76
1:02.64
1:20.54
1:02.79
1:22.58
1:15.45
1:39.40

I thought I was gonna kill it after 2 sub60's in a row. Then I screwed up the PLL on the next solve and my hand started cramping up a few solves later. this round felt good though! Can't wait for some 1H stamina!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 110 - green cross
Average: 31.44
35.56, 42.21, 35.62+, (47.73), 29.45, 25.78, 27.79, 32.44, 28.59, 27.26, 29.69, (21.85)

Round 111 - red cross
Average: 31.43
32.43, 34.38, 36.31, (43.62), 29.74, 34.15, 29.89, (26.61), 29.55, 30.57, 28.70, 28.57

Those were randomly chosen colours. Having never done anything but a white cross, this seems ok but I have no idea. I was just curious to know how difficult it might be to switch to CN. Seems like there is immediate improvement after the first few solves. At least, it's quite noticeable that I start off horribly and end better.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Round 110 (OH)
Average: 53.41*

1:02.70, 51.50, (1:08.35), 56.37, 53.08, 51.02, 52.75, 49.19, (48.00), 50.37, 51.80, 55.33

*Round 111 (OH)
Average: 55.42*

49.67, 47.78, 55.18, 50.36, 57.97, (41.00), 57.70, 1:09.03, 56.36, 40.22, 1:09.42, (1:16.50)

I blame myself for doing this right after the last one... I began to forget algorithms towards the last two solves.
On the bright side, new personal best.

*Bonus rounds: (2H)*

Round 1:
Average: 18.76
15.78, 20.09 17.18, 18.10, 18.76, (8.44), (23.54), 15.32, 20.73, 20.53, 22.86, 18.28

How I wish ALL scrambles were as easy as the 6th one... (8.44)
(I have NEVER sub 14 before)
That was fun.

Round 2:
Average: 21.89
20.90, (12.79), 20.49(pop), (59.88)(Popped/exploded), 25.55, 28.50, 20.20, 22.33, 21.83, 14.89, 24.32, 19.92

I'm so wishing I was colour-neutral at this time...
as for the unusual solve times, I have no words...

Where'd these scrambles even come from?


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 110

Average 00:22.68 (Those two averages are really close)
10 out of 12 00:22.69	

]12:	00:17.82 x
11:	00:20.15	x
10:	00:25.77	x
9:	00:21.57	x
8:	00:22.99	x
7:	00:19.94	x
6:	00:27.44 x
5:	00:25.71	x
4:	00:25.05	x
3:	00:25.90	x
2:	00:20.12	x
1:	00:19.74	x


Round 111

Average 24.61
10 out of 12 24.23

12:	00:23.03	x
11:	00:27.64	x
10:	00:28.83 x
9:	00:24.11	x
8:	00:24.79	x
7:	00:24.22	x
6:	00:22.45	x
5:	00:22.27 x
4:	00:25.32	x
3:	00:22.86	x
2:	00:26.38	x
1:	00:23.45	x


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 14, 2012)

omgomgomgomgomg :O
These scrambles were the best EVER. I've only had one sub 20 time and now...I have a 9.62 PB !! All these scrambles were awesome 

Bonus round one:


*Average of 12: 20.96*

Time List:
1. 18.87 
2. 24.27 
3. 24.18 
4. 21.68
5. 22.34 
6. (9.62)
7. 19.68 
8. 15.03
9. 26.17
10. 20.28 
11. (28.22) 
12. 17.13


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jun 17, 2012)

*Round 111*
*Average: 29.30*
1. 28.91	
2. 31.58	
3. 28.52	
4. 26.15
5. 27.64
6. (25.52)	
7. 28.16	
8. 27.42	
9. 36.28
10. 30.11	
11. 28.22	
12. (36.38)

*Bonus Round 1:*
*Average: 21.26*

1. 17.74
2. 19.83	
3. 25.34
4. (15.99) new lucky pb 
5. 27.02	
6. 16.33
7. 20.65	
8. 16.51
9. 23.73
10. (34.51)	
11. 23.74
12. 21.70


----------



## grommuz (Jun 17, 2012)

Round 110 - OH

Average:
*00:51.95
*
12:	00:47.15	x
11:	00:49.28	x
10:	00:45.49	x
9:	00:40.25	x
8:	01:10.22	x
7:	00:56.53	x
6:	00:56.37	x
5:	00:54.98	x
4:	00:54.99	x
3:	00:43.91	x
2:	00:45.93	x
1:	00:58.33	x

Round 111 - OH

Average:
*00:50.42*

12:	00:52.98	x
11:	00:59.55	x
10:	00:55.45	x
9:	00:53.26	x
8:	00:43.50	x
7:	01:14.60	x
6:	00:45.17	x
5:	00:43.08	x
4:	00:37.05	x
3:	00:46.01	x
2:	00:48.39	x
1:	00:45.95	x

First 6 solves were so good but then i started to mess up with PLL.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 18, 2012)

Round 110 2H Average: 42.33

Mean: 42.06
Standard deviation: 4.98
Best Time: 30.78
Worst Time: 50.59

Times: 46.96 46.00 (30.78) 42.56 38.92 46.56 40.41 39.67 (50.59) 43.76 39.92 38.56

The 30.78 was not lucky (almost PB but not quite), so I know it's actually possible for me to do well... just didn't work out this way this time  I'm soooo looking for my first sub40 Ao12!!!


----------



## hfsdo (Jun 18, 2012)

round 110: 34.90
38.45 43.36 30.52 37.65 29.57 37.47 31.31 43.42 38.61 36.37 30.32 34.66

round 111: 34.30
39.15 39.22 37.14 34.96 26.30 28.67 34.26 29.72 27.94 38.37 39.27 33.57

first sub30 avg5: 28.78 (solves 5-9 of round 111)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 19, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Ten and One Hundred Eleven Results*

*Round One Hundred Ten and One Hundred Eleven​*








Three graduates this week! 

Congratulations Outsmash, AndreasK, and PandaBeaarAmy!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​





Musicalboy2 said:


> Where'd these scrambles even come from?



Rounds 110 and 111 came from here.

The bonus rounds mostly came from here.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 19, 2012)

*Rounds One Hundred Twelve Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Twelve
Potential Closing Time - Monday, June 25th	​**Scrambles*

1. D' R' B L2 R F' U' R2 B' F2 D' L D' B2 F2 R U' R2 D' R' B L2	
2. R2 U R2 U2 B' F L D' L R' B F' R D2 U' F' D F' L' R B L	
3. D R2 D' L' R B' R2 D L2 R' F2 D2 B L D2 R2 D2 L U' F' D B'	
4. D2 F' D' B2 R D U' B' L' F2 D2 U2 B F2 R D L' B' F2 D2 L' D	
5. U' F D B U L R' B' F U' F2 U2 R D R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F	
6. B2 F' D2 U2 F2 D U L' R2 U L' D L' B2 D F2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 B'	
7. F2 U B2 L2 D U2 B' F L2 B U' F' D2 B F' U F' D' F2 R' D2 U2	
8. R2 D' R U2 B' D R D2 B2 D R' D2 U' R2 D' F D' U L' B' U2 R2	
9. L R' B' R' D' U B' F R D' B' L' B' L2 B F' L' R B F L2 R	
10. D2 B' F D2 F U F' L R' U' L' F2 R2 B' L2 R F R B2 D' R B2	
11. D L F' R' D2 B2 D2 R D B2 F L' R F' D' B F D U L' D B'	
12. D B2 R' B F' R' D2 L R2 U2 B U2 B2 D L2 R' B F D U2 L D


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 112
Average: 35.88 (practicing CN - orange cross)

35.97, (29.85), 36.31, 39.55, 35.99, 33.08, 30.49, 39.09, (43.18), 35.14, 38.55, 34.65


----------



## hcfong (Jun 19, 2012)

*Round: 112*
*Average: 37.43*


35.92 36.00 43.91 33.44 (DNF) 43.86 (29.10) 34.73 30.31 48.18 37.27 30.65


----------



## kbrune (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 112

ave: *1:19.13*

1:39.54
1:13.41
1:55.89
1:01.28
49.76
1:31.71
2:02.31
1:17.85
1:10.89
1:17.59
1:10.79
52.39

The average doesn't show it but this was a good week for me. If I could only extract all my LL algs from muscle memory and inject them in my left hand I'm sure I would have been close to my first sub 60 OH average. Sooo many I screwed up! I'll take the 49.76 though. My first sub50!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2012)

*Round 112 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *30.85*

(26.16), 31.40, 31.22, 29.30, 31.50, 26.81, 28.25, (39.29), 35.58, 29.04, 34.27, 31.12

Almost. The first half of this average was really great!


----------



## uvafan (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 112 - DNF

8th and 9th solves were DNFs :fp

3 more rounds. Ugh.


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 20, 2012)

Speed round 112
avg12: 26.708 (σ = 3.02)

28.082 terrible solve. Sub 30 time. I''m really improving, + I made cross on yellow for the first time!
31.435 wow, I haven't got above 30 once in the last three days!
23.554 tried to do a rotationless f2l. Turned out well./
37.850 pop. lol.
25.498
22.844 + 2 = 24.844 D:
25.045
28.018 lol, fail at oll yet sub 30
24.803
26.277
20.410
31.524 what? this solve felt normal like the rest..

guess I graduated. ;D


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 112

One handed

*Average = 54.54*

(47.11), 54.35, 51.78, 57.31, 48.45, 47.52, 53.57, 51.90, (1:02.77), 1:00.80, 1:02.38, 53.17 

:'( I have a long way to go. Sucks having to come back here after graduating for 2H 

*EDIT*
Green cross

*Average = 31.96*
26.20, 26.48, 35.75, 28.92, (37.12), 34.94, 37.05, 35.57, 27.78, (25.63), 35.60, 31.31


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 20, 2012)

112 average of 29.62 12 
31.82, 30.23, 26.63, 32.78, 33.98, 28.92, 29.31, 29.02, 27.79, 18.51, 27.36, 32.37


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 112
3x3 on 4x4

Average: 29.94

25.49, (23.74), 29.02, 29.50, 29.95, 31.21, 37.32, 30.68, 26.84, 26.46, (38.71), 32.96


----------



## hfsdo (Jun 21, 2012)

avg: 33.88
30.18 36.43 33.14 30.75 42.18 29.52 35.15 34.27 31.20 31.89 44.80 33.62


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> The bonus rounds mostly came from here.


That explains a lot. 


*Round 112
Average:56.07*

52.53, 38.36, 1:03.49, (35.97), 1:01.76, 1:12.50, 47.36, 41.32, 1:27.28, 50.32, (2:23.64), 45.79

THAT right there, my fellow cubers, is the epitome of inconsistency.
(On the bright side, new pb single..)

On the 2:23.64 one, I spontaneously forgot how to do the OLL case (it took me 3 tries), then I got to a PLL which I have never been able to do one-handed. Then while attempting it, I messed it up, and had to go back to the F2L, where I had to split R perm (which I didn't trust myself enough to do OH) into U perm and T perm.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 21, 2012)

Round 112
current avg12: 22.26

17.33, 23.86, 19.06, 23.60, 23.49, 24.44, 18.81, 21.02, 22.93, 21.80, 25.51, 23.55

Did a Average of 100 before this so I was well warm up. Almost sub 20 thought.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 21, 2012)

Competition in November and just want sub 40 Avg with sub 30 Single, looking good already 

George - Round 112
Event - 3x3 OH Roux

41.31, 42.90, 43.60, 37.81, 37.97, 36.25, (29.51), 35.41, 43.20, (43.73), 33.91, 35.01 = *38.74 Ao12*

29 felt godly.. no pauses at all

Can't do next weeks round as I will be in Switzerland, just a heads up :tu


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 112 42.71


Spoiler



Mean: 43.56
Standard deviation: 5.48
Best Time: 38.19
Worst Time: 57.37

Best average of 5: 41.02
1-5 - (38.19) 39.69 (57.37) 42.46 40.92

Best average of 12: 42.71
1-12 - (38.19) 39.69 (57.37) 42.46 40.92 39.53 40.64 41.93 49.80 49.37 43.45 39.34


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 23, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twelve*

*Round One Hundred Twelve
3x3 on 4x4*

Average of 12: 43.80
39.52, 38.01, (35.62), 43.75, 55.80, 43.03, 42.00, (1:10.63), 41.37, 43.94, 52.65, 37.95


----------



## Carson (Jun 23, 2012)

*Round 112
3x3 on 5x5
Average: 33.30*

Times:
26.34, 37.92, 34.66, 31.81, 32.38, 32.37, 36.58, 31.79, 31.89, 37.26, 36.44, 27.83

It has been awhile since I tried this so I though I would give it a go. I'm faster than I thought I would be.


----------



## grommuz (Jun 25, 2012)

Round 112 - OH

Average:
*00:44.93*

12:	00:47.00	x
11:	00:44.35	x
10:	00:47.45	x
9:	00:39.34	x
8:	00:47.00	x
7:	00:38.41	x
6:	00:44.10	x
5:	00:44.73	x
4:	00:46.27	x
3:	00:55.81	x
2:	00:51.19	x
1:	00:33.52	x


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Round 112
Speed CFOP*

25.42, 28.08, 29.09, 31.99, 29.05, 28.11, 24.88, 28.31, 30.60, 27.36, (22.21), (32.65)

AVERAGE - *28.29*


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 26, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twelve Results*

*Round One Hundred Ten and One Hundred Twelve​*








Three graduates this week! 

Congratulations awesomecuber150, Applejuice, and guinepigs rock!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 26, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirteen Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Thirteen
Potential Closing Time - Monday, July 2​**Scrambles*

1. L2 F' R2 B2 F2 U' L B' F2 U F D U2 L2 U B' D' U2 L D' U B'	
2. U2 R F' D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L R2 U' F U' B2 F2 D' F' D2 L2 F' L' R2	
3. F' R' F2 R D U' F2 R' B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L' B' U' F2 L2 R2 B2 U L2	
4. D' R' B U' B2 L' D' U' F' D' R D U R2 F2 L D2 L2 U B D2 L	
5. L D2 R' B F' D B R2 D B D2 U' F2 R' U' R2 B D L' R' U' L	
6. F' U L2 B2 D L U R2 U' R2 D2 L D2 F2 D L' R' F' R B2 F' R	
7. B U2 L D U2 L B2 U2 L D2 U' L' B' F' D U' B D2 R F2 L U	
8. D2 B' D R D' U2 B U' L R' B2 D2 R' D2 B L2 B R U2 F2 D' U	
9. U2 B2 U' F2 R D' B2 D R U' L B' R D' B L D2 B R U2 R2 F	
10. B R' B' U2 R2 D2 B L' R2 F' L' R2 F' D' L R2 U L D' U' L2 F2	
11. B' F2 U' F2 L' D2 U2 L R2 D L R D' L2 R' D2 U' R B D2 U2 L2	
12. F R B2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 B' R' U2 R' B F L D2 L2 D2 U2 B F' R'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 113
Average: 28.08 (yellow cross)

28.30, 28.68, 30.97, 27.40, 24.35, (21.34), 34.79, 22.47, 27.93, 28.64, 27.26, (DNF(41.07))

CN seemed hard so I'm switching to try dual cross (white/yellow) instead. Did this average with no warmup or practice on yellow. It was also a lazy solve and I only tried to do it moderately fast because I'm tired. Seems ok and I'll stick with trying the yellow cross on this thread.


----------



## hcfong (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 113
Average: 40.55


42.30 43.73 32.56 40.13 39.15 45.70 40.56 33.72 (28.56) 47.57 40.11 (61.13)

Oh dear. I've gone into the 40+ again :-(


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 26, 2012)

round 113 average 30.35
36.19, 32.50, 31.59, 28.72, 23.18, 24.12, 30.15, 53.81, 27.91, 41.86, 27.28, 22.38


----------



## kbrune (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 113

ave: *75.44*

1:06.41, 1:17.74, 1:57.65, 1:15.23, 1:04.40, 56.10, 1:38.88, 1:07.16, 1:16.37, 1:07.98, 1:20.35, 1:19.84

boo.. had a hard time with my LL algs and stamina.. hand started cramping up after 2 solves :/ hand strength doesn't seem to be coming.


----------



## Carson (Jun 27, 2012)

*Round 113
3x3 on 4x4
Average: 31.29*

Times:
32.23, 27.38, 33.35, 30.23, 24.30, 30.94, 32.27, 35.68, 34.32, 34.19, 28.26, 29.76

@Brian: I mistakenly put "3x3 on 5x5" for the last round... it, along with this round, were on 4x4. No need to change the results, especially since it wasn't sub-30... just letting you know.


----------



## Endgame (Jun 27, 2012)

*Round 113*
*Speed*
*Ao12:* ±45.43 _(45.428)_




54.51
42.69
(59.67) //lol F2l fail..
44.07
45.48
48.43
38.49
(31.64)
41.79
37.73
50.74
50.30

Yeah, great session; broke all my PBs!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2012)

*Round 112 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *34.96*

(41.20), 34.56, 32.57, (29.79), 32.99, 37.93, 36.32, 31.19, 33.87, 39.58, 34.57, 35.99

Wow, that was bad. For some reason, today my V5 is too loose. Some days it's that way, and other days it's perfect. I think it depends on the temperature.



Carson said:


> @Brian: I mistakenly put "3x3 on 5x5" for the last round... it, along with this round, were on 4x4. No need to change the results, especially since it wasn't sub-30... just letting you know.



That's a relief - I thought you had suddenly gotten as fast on 5x5x5 as you had previously been on 4x4x4, and I thought you might suddenly start being better than me at big cubes soon!


----------



## Sillas (Jun 28, 2012)

*Round 113
3x3 on 4x4*
Average: 26.40

26.35, 27.30, 27.87, 23.75, 25.93, (21.49), 25.18, 28.18, (30.65), 23.11, 26.54, 29.74


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey. you didn't include my "green cross" results last round.
Anyway,
*Round 113-Green Cross*

Average of 12: *25.95*
25.19, 29.50, 28.16, 26.19, 19.28, 26.38, (30.05), (12.98), 26.32, 25.01, 28.91, 24.54


----------



## arvind1999 (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 113
Avg of 12=29.15 
1.28.15
2.30.31
3.27.49
4.31.17
5.24.75
6.(35.40)
7.(23.97)
8.31.32
9.29.68
10.29.34
11.33.16
12.26.19

After the 11th solve avg was 29.52 one bad solve would have ruined all!!


----------



## Carson (Jun 29, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's a relief - I thought you had suddenly gotten as fast on 5x5x5 as you had previously been on 4x4x4, and I thought you might suddenly start being better than me at big cubes soon!


I tried a 5x5 solve a week or so ago after not having done so in probably a year or more. Apparently I don't remember how to solve the last two tredges...oops. I guess I'm gonna have to look that up.

Basically, no worried on me getting good at big cubes anytime soon.


----------



## hfsdo (Jun 29, 2012)

avg: 37.50
35.34 39.80 40.25 44.38 34.78 33.71 35.83 45.94 33.78 35.53 37.71 37.61

not good


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 29, 2012)

Round 113
3x3 on 4x4

Average: 31.92 

(22.97), (37.92), 32.40, 27.64, 34.01, 30.92, 32.16, 32.60, 29.70, 36.08, 29.86, 33.85

Popped in half of the solve... crappy cube :/


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jun 30, 2012)

Round 113
Ao12= 30.03
28.87 36.52 30.47 30.01 (39.62) 26.90 33.01 28.53 26.38 (23.45) 35.22 24.41

First time ive been in this contest for a while and what a bs way to start it off again a 30.03!! Right above sub 30 holy hell. I got my first sub 30 ao12 just a couple days ago though so Im sure here soon its going to be there a bit more consistently. Good things about this time no sup 40 times luckily also fastest time a 23.45 although my personal best single atm is a 21.96 =)

Ps. I think this is the lowest average to be posted in this race that did not break sub 30...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 30, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirteen*

*Round One Hundred Thirteen
3x3 on 4x4
Average: 40.89*

45.11, 43.08, (55.62), 35.20, 36.67, 33.00, 53.59, 41.70, 42.15, 39.22, (30.83), 39.21


----------



## uvafan (Jun 30, 2012)

Round 113
19.89, 17.61, 25.10, 19.80, 25.41, 15.37, 21.86, 20.23, 22.40, 24.27, 13.84, 24.98 = *21.15*

Almost sub-20  13.84 is PB by .04


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 2, 2012)

*George - Round 113 - OH Roux*

41.41, (46.30), 44.00, 32.64, (30.73), 34.81, 40.12, 32.72, 30.92, 33.21, 42.61, 35.53 = *36.80 Ao12*

With - (30.73), 34.81, (40.12), 32.72, 30.92 = 32.82 Ao5

Both are new PB's

No sub 30 this week but I wasn't expecting it due to no time for a warmup and fingers were tiring towards the end of the average.
Iknow I said I couldn't do it but I checked this morning and it was still open so i seized the moment


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 3, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirteen Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirteen​*







Congratulations Sillas! graduates 3x3 on 4x4 this week! 



Outsmash said:


> Hey. you didn't include my "green cross" results last round.


I included your OH average and didn't think to add you to the chart for your GC. I added it in this week. 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 3, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Fourteen Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Fourteen
Potential Closing Time - Monday, July 9​**Scrambles*

1. L2 R B' F' D U2 B2 R2 B2 F U2 R2 B F' D2 L B U' L2 U' F2 L2	
2. L' B' D' U' B F L2 U2 B' R2 D F2 L R' D' F' L2 D2 U' B' F2 R'	
3. B U2 L' R2 B' R' B R' D' L2 U L2 F R' F2 L' R' B2 F D' U L2	
4. R' U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 F L2 D2 L D2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' F	
5. L B2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B U2 L' B2 D2 R D2 B2 D' U2 B2 D2	
6. L2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 F L B' D U' R' F' U' F' L B' R' D2 B' R2 B	
7. B L2 R2 F2 R2 B F' R F2 D2 U' R D2 U2 B2 L2 U L R B' F U2	
8. R2 U R2 B2 F' R2 B' L F U2 L R' F2 R F' U' L D2 R2 D2 F' U'	
9. F' D' U R D' U' L' F' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D' B U B' U' L U F2 L'	
10. L2 B L2 B D' F R2 B2 R B2 D' U B2 F D2 L R2 U2 F2 D' U B'	
11. D' B2 F U B2 F R' B F R' D2 U2 F' D' B2 L F2 D2 U2 R2 D' L	
12. F2 D2 F2 L2 B' D R' D U2 F L D2 L2 U2 F' L' D2 F' R' F U' R'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 114 - Extreme slow turning - no pause

36.69, 34.62, (48.74), 35.23, 35.27, 36.75, 36.22, 34.90, 31.98, 35.66, 35.72, (22.62)

*Average: 35.30*

Increased TPS a little on last solve.

Need to get into the habit of turning slow before Nats.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 114 (yellow cross)
Average: 26.50

28.95, 23.09, 23.52, (21.84), 27.47, 27.44, (31.50+), 25.96, 27.51, 28.32, 28.48, 24.23


----------



## uvafan (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 114
Average: *20.15*
18.21, 21.72, (29.48), 22.65, (15.37), 20.14, 18.19, 17.38, 20.36, 18.61, 23.06, 21.23 

I love how I'm almost sub20 and I haven't graduated from the sub30 thread. :fp


----------



## kbrune (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 114
OH
ave: *66.40*

1:07.72, 1:02.53, 1:01.58, 1:26.85, 1:09.44, 58.99, 58.10, 55.59, 1:29.06, 2:00.26, 54.09, 53.43


I practiced OH a lot this last week so it's nice to see the pay off! I'm finally feeling like I can do an ao12 without wincing during all of my plls!

Still much work to do though... the 90 second solves and the 2 min, I got lost in the OLL and or PLL and had to start over. Once I can get to the point of not having to think about how to execute the LL algs, and figure out how to solve a cross quickly, I should be able to hit sub 40 times hopefully.


----------



## Outsmash (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 114:

Green Cross:

Average of 12: *26.21*
24.63, 28.22, 25.40, (30.79), 24.87, 23.65, 28.85, (22.39), 24.72, 30.67, 25.70, 25.37


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 114
Event: FreeFaCE (free f2l, cll, ell)

31.14, 31.04, 22.48, 31.16, 28.05, 21.31, 26.20, 28.43, 29.25, 34.17, 26.02, 29.90 = *28.37*

my first 12 timed solves  

i use coll for cll and 1.5 look ell.

Also, asmallkitten is right; it's hard to recognize pairs with misoriented edges as a zz main.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 114

Average 27.21
28.40 24.66 (22.60) 30.09 27.93 26.63 25.98 26.69 29.86 26.78 (31.31) 25.10

Wow doing so much better now =) my average is getting better now for sure Im fairly consistently getting sub 30 second solves =)


----------



## darkrider (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 114 Average 54.30
12:00:45.78
11:00:57.6710:00:53.19 9:00:44.63 8:41.57 7:00:57.79 6:00:53.99 5:00:53.41 4:01:12.99 3:00:40.43 2:01:18.94
1:01:01.99

10 of 12: 00:54.30


----------



## NoHacer (Jul 5, 2012)

*Session mean*: 26.70
*best time*: 22.00
*worst time*: 31.46

1: 27.64
2: 31.46 
3: 25.50 
4: 25.97 
5: 24.22 
6: 27.79 
7: 26.96
8: 30.48 
9: 26.05 
10: 22.00
11: 25.20
12: 27.13


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2012)

*Round 114 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *33.67*

29.48, (45.27), 37.76, 33.87, 35.64, 33.34, 35.15, 30.60, 34.45, 32.64, 33.81, (28.00)

Again, my V-cube was too loose. I should stick it in an oven for a few minutes before I do solves - it would probably work wonders.


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm entering 

Round 114

*Average of 12: 32.13*

34.38, 33.16, 35.04, 29.43, 27.74, 34.13, (36.83), (25.56), 25.66, 35.64, 36.52, 29.61


----------



## calebcole203 (Jul 6, 2012)

Round 114

Average of 12: *39.47*

37.59, 39.32, 40.96, 42.12, 36.74, 42.62, 39.51, 39.35, 35.59, 40.85, (30.81), (54.70)


----------



## kilwap147 (Jul 6, 2012)

Round 114

*Session Average: 28.468*
Session Mean: 28.311
Best Average of 5: 27.548
Times:
1. 29.557
2. 30.570
3. 29.152
4. 28.159
5. 27.014
6. 25.367
7. 31.076
8. (33.560)
9. (21.500)
10. 26.627
11. 24.943
12. 32.217
I use CFOP--blue Front, yellow Up.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 7, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Fourteen*

*Round One Hundred Fourteen
3x3 on 4x4
Average: 38.86
*

38.37, 40.30, (52.55), 41.56, 37.77, 42.70, 40.99, (32.73), 32.76, 41.29, 36.52, 36.36


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 9, 2012)

round 140 average of 12 33.43
37.92, 32.63, 32.80, 29.34, 31.90, 36.90, 34.84, 38.77, 33.89, 27.19, 36.91, 25.97


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 10, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Fourteen Results*

*Round One Hundred Fourteen​*








No graduates this week. 

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 10, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Fifteen Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Fifteen
Potential Closing Time - Monday, July 16​*
*Scrambles*
1. F' L' R2 D R B2 L2 B D F R2 D U' B' L' R2 B F U B2 F' L' B2 R U2	
2. F D' U F' L B2 D' F U' F2 D' B2 F' U2 R F' L2 B R D2 B2 U' L' D U2	
3. D' R2 U' R' U B2 R B' F2 L2 R D U2 L' R' D' B R2 D' U' B' F' L U' F2	
4. B U' R D' L B2 F D' U' B2 R2 D R' D' F' D' F2 L' D' B2 R2 U F2 D' L'	
5. D' U L' R' U' R2 U B D2 F' D2 U' L R' B' R' D' U' B2 R2 D B F2 L' F	
6. R2 B' F L B' R2 B D' U' L2 D L2 B D' R' B2 F2 U L2 R B2 D2 R F2 R'	
7. R D' F2 R' U B' R U2 F' U' B F D B' U2 B' F D2 R D' B' R' B2 F' D2	
8. L' D' L R2 U2 R U F2 D F2 U L' B2 L2 R F2 D U2 F U L' B' L2 U' F2	
9. F2 R D B R' F D2 R B' F R2 D' U2 B2 D' R' D U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 U' B2	
10. R' B F L' F R F2 U2 R D U L D2 F' L' D B' F' L2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 R2	
11. U' F2 L' D L U2 F R2 U2 R2 B' F D2 B2 D' F' U L2 R2 F D' U B2 R' D	
12. B' F2 R2 B L2 B' U' B' R' U2 L2 B' F R D U L2 R B' F' U2 F L B U'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 115 (yellow cross)
Average: 24.74

25.01, 26.37, 28.28, 27.10, 22.50, 23.83, 20.32, 25.14, 25.35, (18.77), 23.51, (28.62)


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 115

*Average of 12: 33.29*

36.29, 30.70, 30.43, 34.22, 32.65, 32.27, 32.62, 37.07, 33.83, 32.80, (45.66), (28.19)

Bad round...only one sub-30... *sigh*


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 115

Averae of 12 - 27.31

30.28 28.14 28.74 23.92 23.21 25.81(33.15) 26.16 27.53 29.82 29.50 (19.99)

Best Ao5 25.30 the sub 20 had a pll skip going to add a video maybe but the angle is so terrible and camera shy this time so I was kinda shakey and I locked up alot cause of pressure of camera lmao.


----------



## calebcole203 (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 115
Average of 12: *37.06*

(40.22), 38.14, 34.90, 38.34, 32.69, 36.04, 39.83, 39.15, (27.82), 38.71, 36.17, 36.30

4th sub-30!


----------



## uvafan (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 115

*20.73*

23.84, 23.26, 22.01, (31.30), 22.02, (15.16), 19.37, 22.01, 18.13, 21.14, 16.33, 19.37

BAD AVERAGE. At least I graduated though.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 10, 2012)

uvafan said:


> BAD AVERAGE. At least I graduated though.



Sounds funny to have an almost sub-20 average in a sub-30 thread and calling it a "BAD AVERAGE".


----------



## uvafan (Jul 10, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Sounds funny to have an almost sub-20 average in a sub-30 thread and calling it a "BAD AVERAGE".


I've had 5 out the last 6 averages sub-30. I would've graduated earlier but I had a DNF one round...

My best average of 100 now is 19.09, so at least the first half of the solves were bad times and they felt really bad.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 10, 2012)

uvafan said:


> I've had 5 out the last 6 averages sub-30. I would've graduated earlier but I had a DNF one round...
> 
> My best average of 100 now is 19.09, so at least the first half of the solves were bad times and they felt really bad.



It's ok. I understand. It's bad for you personally. It just sounded funny, especially being in this thread where most people would wish they had your times. It's always subjective when people say whether they had good or bad times because they compare to themselves, but objectively it's different.


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 115(OH)

Average: 55.13

46.20, (1:13.66), 1:07.77, (41.39), 1:01.94, 1:06.03, 50.58, 46.43, 56.60, 52.15, 49.26, 54.33

Pretty far from sub 30...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2012)

*Round 115 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *32.95*

40.21, 34.29, 31.83, (40.77), 36.50, 31.14, 31.32, 31.63, 26.68, 33.04, 32.89, (24.94)

Some very lucky solves; without them, this wouldn't have been very good at all.


----------



## hcfong (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 115
Average: 37.59

(31.11) 36.61 34.04 37.46 36.95 39.84 40.14 37.00 37.99 (45.10) 42.56 33.34


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 11, 2012)

round 115
avg: 34.28
37.38 26.69 38.78 35.06 37.81 34.40 43.25 31.66 27.15 32.53 34.63 33.43


----------



## already1329 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm going to try this with Roux(I average sub-18 with CFOP, I'm switching to Roux)
30.15, 30.19, 29.41, 33.88, 29.11, 30.00+, 28.31, (41.50), 30.34, (23.43), 32.61, 25.11

Average: 29.91

Sub-30. Cool.


----------



## bran (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 115 (OH)
Average: 38.65

(28.00), (49.38), 44.09, 35.86, 36.47, 40.97, 34.36, 35.60, 39.66, 40.95, 46.85, 31.64


----------



## kbrune (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 115
OH
ave: *65.44*

1:02.36, 1:09.90, 1:19.60, 1:07.03, 56.45, 1:10.95, 58.44, 52.88, 1:01.23, 1:07.37, 1:06.03, 1:14.63

not bad... I'm happy with 3 sub60 this week


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 15, 2012)

*Round 115*

*Round 115
3x3 on 4x4
Average of 12: 44.53
*

50.06, 50.37, (36.56), 40.52, 44.29, 48.91, 46.49, 38.80, 42.79, 39.06, (67.30), 44.07


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Round 115 - Blue Cross*

(51.09), 29.25, 37.27, 25.69, 21.76, (19.79), 29.58, 21.62, 25.61, 30.07, 46.47, 32.13

*Average: 29.95*

LOL. Lol at first solve, lol at second last solve, lol at sub 20, lol at the times, lol at the average...

LOLOLOL... pretty incosistent..lol


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 16, 2012)

*Round 115
Average of 12 = 30.79*
37.61, (25.50), 31.97, 28.65, 35.02, (1:18.20), 32.41, 28.00, 29.66, 30.98, 26.15, 27.44


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 17, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Fifteen Results*

*Round One Hundred Fifteen​*








Congratulations to uvafan and sneakyfox, this week's graduates!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 17, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Sixteen Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Sixteen
Potential Closing Time - Monday, July 23​**Scrambles*

1. B2 F D2 F' U R2 D' F' U2 B2 F U' B R2 D' F D F' U2 B F' D'	
2. L R F' U F L' R B2 F' L2 B' U R2 B2 D' R F' D2 B' R F2 R2	
3. R2 D' R2 D2 F L2 R' B L F' D2 U2 B F2 D B2 D2 U2 B2 U L D2	
4. D' U' R B' F2 D2 R2 B L2 R F U R2 D' L2 B' D' L' F' R B2 L'	
5. D' B2 F' R2 U' F' D L' R2 D B D U' F' L R B2 D F2 U' B2 D	
6. U' R' U2 B F2 L' D2 U2 L' B U F2 U2 F' L2 D' U' F' L2 R U' L	
7. B2 F2 D' F2 D' B F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B U B2 F' U L2 R' D' L2 B2 L'	
8. B2 F L2 B D2 U2 L D' F' D' U L2 B' U2 L R' B' U' F L2 F R	
9. D' L' R U2 B' L2 D L' U2 B F2 D' L2 R2 B' F2 U' L' B' L2 B2 L2	
10. L' U' F2 R' D2 U B2 U B' F' L' B2 R2 B D2 U2 L U2 L2 U L2 B	
11. L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L D L R F' R2 D U B2 L' U L2 D2 R F L' D'	
12. L U2 L2 U2 F' D U2 B2 R' D' R' B F' L2 D' F L' R2 D F R' U


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 116

*Average of 12: 30.79*

(23.67), 27.38, 33.07, 33.80, 30.52, 31.25, 30.54, 28.99, (35.05), 30.03 +2, 26.42, 33.86


A new PB Ao12 (as well as a 23.67 PB single) for me!  I'm kinda mad at how I performed towards the end, though; too many crappy solves and a +2 killed what had a chance at a sub-30 average. :/


----------



## hcfong (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 117

Average: 41.75

29.85, 52.35, 34.49, 31.88, 33.30, 1:11.43, 37.91, 53.40, 46.02, 38.82, 43.35, 45.99

Promising start but then all went wrong :-(


----------



## already1329 (Jul 17, 2012)

Roux

34.27, 34.00+, 40.03, (26.30), 34.36, 29.65+, 28.55, 31.02, (43.09), 29.88, 29.83, 28.22

Average: 31.98


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

ROUND 116

ave: 40.63

times: 35.70, 33.36, 41.59, 40.26, 36.99, 35.31, 35.54, 51.20, 48.86, 44.65, 43.91, 43.45
(OH)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 116 (OH)
Average: 59.29
1:02.83, 1:02.49, 53.42, 1:05.14, (1:14.70), 49.85, (44.33), 52.89, 59.27, 58.47, 58.03, 1:10.46

It'll take me much longer to graduate with OH. Hopefully this motivates me to practice a bit. Well, at least it's sub-1.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 117
OH
1:14.65, (46.36), 47.62, 1:23.82, 1:10.30, 53.66, 54.16, 55.34, 1:00.35, (DNF(52.28)), 1:11.69, 58.78 = *1:03.04*


----------



## bran (Jul 18, 2012)

Round 116 (OH)
Average: 35.98

37.05, 41.01, 33.64, 37.86, 37.26, (31.03), 33.74, 35.20, (44.39), 33.67, 38.15, 32.17


----------



## kilwap147 (Jul 18, 2012)

CFOP
Round 116
White Cross
*Average: 27.08*

1. 25.59
2. 30.24
3. 25.88
4. 27.69
5. 22.24
6. 23.55
7. 30.63
8. 31.40
9. (33.91) <---- I had a piece pop -_-
10. (21.92)
11. 24.21
12. 27.64

CFOP for the win


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 19, 2012)

*Round 116
Average of 12 = 29.65*
(34.24), 30.91, (25.66), 26.08, 28.99, 33.16, 28.90, 32.60, 28.44, 27.45, 28.48, 31.49


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah I guess I could join this.
Roux OH

45.31 (σ = 3.04)
41.02, 43.40, 48.99, 49.06, 45.41, 53.33, 48.51, 41.80, 43.91, 43.35, 47.61, 35.22


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 116
Average 25.81
24.20 25.92 25.88 28.00 27.99 (22.13) (36.99) 25.88 24.36 26.84 26.05 22.93

And thats curtains for the race to sub 30 cfop speed =) probably going to re enter next week OH though =) Thanks this thread made a huge difference in my cubing!!

The 36.99 was terrible... I had a terrible cross (like 8 seconds I think) I had a terrible lookahead on all my f2l pieces I was fumbling around with oll pll yea just was not a good solve all the way around (yet I remember the days when I would of been stocked to see a 36.99 solve lmao)


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 20, 2012)

round 116
avg: 32.18
28.18 26.80 27.40 34.93 34.03 DNF 35.30 33.53 31.75 33.93 34.66 28.05

any reason my result from round 115 isn't in the result post?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 21, 2012)

round 116 average of 12 31.94
40.62, 33.42, 25.58, 31.90, 35.58, 24.54, 28.00, 37.02, 34.37, 33.33, 32.84, 27.44


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Round 116 (OH)
50.84, 48.14, 41.48, 44.75, 42.86, 46.35, 44.40, 37.60, 45.31, 41.41, 38.62, DNF = 44.42
Should be sub-40


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 24, 2012)

*Round 116*

*Round 116
3x3 on 4x4
Average: 43.41*

41.52, 40.37, 50.09, 46.75, 42.96, (34.61), 36.25, 43.79, 47.38, 38.10, (50.64), 46.91


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 24, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Sixteen Results*

*Round One Hundred Sixteen​*







Congratulations to Chrisandstuff, this week's graduate!




hfsdo said:


> any reason my result from round 115 isn't in the result post?



No good reason. I fixed it this time.

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 24, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Seventeen Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Seventeen
Potential Closing Time - Monday, July 30​**Scrambles*
1. L F2 D L' F' U B' L2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' U' L' F U L' D' B2	
2. B' R B F R U' L' D2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 F D2 U2 R B F D2 L'	
3. B2 D B2 F2 L2 B U L' B' L2 R D' L2 R U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 R' B'	
4. R' D2 U L' F R2 F' U R2 F2 D B' F D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B' L R	
5. R2 U L' R D' U2 B2 F' L' U2 R2 U' L U R' U2 L2 D' U' F L D'	
6. B' D L2 R' U2 B2 F L' R D U2 L D U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R' F2	
7. B2 F R' F' R2 B2 L U' B F' D' L R2 F' U' F2 L R2 B D2 U2 R'	
8. B2 F' D2 R F2 L D' L' U' F R' F2 U' L D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U'	
9. R F L2 R' B' F2 D' R B2 L F' R D U2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 F' D B2	
10. U L' B2 D2 B2 F D' L R2 D2 R' B' D L' B' D R' B2 D' L' U2 L2	
11. D F2 U' L R B2 D B' L B' R' U L F' R2 U B' F' L U B F'	
12. F2 U2 L R B2 D' R' B F2 D' U2 B' L' R F' R' D R2 B2 F L' R'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 117 (OH)
Average: 58.00
46.12, 55.30, 1:01.06, (1:11.36), 1:10.21, 50.47, 48.53, 51.17, 1:00.25, 1:06.32, 1:10.61, (44.13)


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 117 (OH)
Average:46.91
50.08, 43.00, 44.89, 48.55, 57.87, 48.79, 41.79, 42.27, 31.47, 44.17, 1:00.64, 47.68

Damn H-perms


----------



## hcfong (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 117
Average: 37.20

35.95, 43.68, 26.93, 48.01, 42.55, 36.13, 32.97, 45.02, 28.59, 33.84, 35.45, 37.77


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 117 (OH)
40.36, 38.58, 31.75, 36.19, 35.47, 34.02, 45.97, 34.71, 47.29, 35.49, 33.28, 30.78 = 36.58
Damn N-perm at last solve!

Btw. am I the only one who can't see round 116 results?


----------



## kbrune (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 117

Ave: *67.48*

1:16.46, 1:22.93, 1:04.32, 1:13.32, 1:05.33, 1:24.80, 1:08.81, 52.37, 59.21, 1:05.97, 59.72, 58.74


I can't see them either


----------



## already1329 (Jul 25, 2012)

Round 117 (Roux)
Average: 30.74
33.09, 30.46, 29.93, 28.71, 30.16, 30.80, 31.55, 30.81, 28.31, 33.55, (1:35.55), (25.86)


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 117 OH

Average 73.16

(107.91) 68.40 101.94 77.81 64.24 67.19 72.22 (61.83) 72.67 63.74 71.97 71.43

Wow not even one time sub 60 This was not a good ao12 for me OH but thats ok the worst time on here was because I forgot my pll in the middle of it.(r perm I got it now though) I also needa relearn my G perms OH. Im looking forward to this I think I can really improve this here soon =)


----------



## hfsdo (Jul 27, 2012)

round 117
avg: 32.74
39.97 31.31 34.93 34.18 33.05 28.66 32.47 27.91 32.63 26.83 37.93 34.28


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Round 117*

*OH Average: 47.86*

55.32, 41.52, 51.51, 50.99, 42.69, 46.72, 1:01.56, 30.91, 42.82, 46.27, 42.48, 58.23

Got my Personal Best Single 30.91!


----------



## jj1234 (Jul 29, 2012)

Relearned 4LLL after not cubing for a year and a half, hoping to be able to break sub-30 with F2L and 4LLL.

Round 117

Speed

Average: 34.10

12:	00:38.75	x
11:	00:33.58	x
10:	00:34.20	x
9:	00:32.13	x
8:	(00:42.61)	x
7:	00:35.48	x
6:	00:33.43	x
5:	00:34.62	x
4:	(00:27.67)	x
3:	00:31.88	x
2:	00:34.93	x
1:	00:31.96	x

Timed by cubetimer.com


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 30, 2012)

May I join next round doing M2/OP (basically, blindsolving without the 'blindfold' part, to get my execution faster )?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Round 117*

*Round 117
3x3 on 4x4
Average: 45.41*

39.58, 46.66, 46.48, 48.46, (36.03), 50.40, 37.01, 37.73, (DNF), 45.26, 48.35, 54.18


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jul 31, 2012)

*Round 117*

*Round 117
Average: 1:15.11*

1:14.32, 1:11.34, 1:24.35, 1:21.81, 1:09.54, (1:04.25), 1:20.78, (1:28.62), 1:12.03, 1:07.39, 1:14.00, 1:15.50

Hi this is my first post at speedsolving.com and i'm seven and I learned to cube a couple months ago!!!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Seventeen Results*

*Round One Hundred Seventeen​*








No graduates this week. 

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​





Phlippieskezer said:


> May I join next round doing M2/OP (basically, blindsolving without the 'blindfold' part, to get my execution faster )?



Sure


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Eighteen Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Eighteen
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Aug 6​**Scrambles*
1. R D2 R B2 F' D2 U' R2 U2 B' D B' F' L2 B L' F U F' U F2 L'	
2. U' B2 R B' F D' F L2 D2 B U F' D2 U' R' D U2 R B' D2 B U2	
3. D' B2 F U' R' B L' U' B' F2 R' F L F R' B' F L2 F2 U F U2	
4. D' U2 L' D F' D U2 F' L B' F' D2 R2 B2 D B D' U' L D L' U2	
5. U2 R2 F2 U2 B' F R2 U' F' L' F' D L U2 L U2 L U' B F2 L B	
6. D U' B2 F L R2 D U B' D2 L F D2 B' L2 R' F' L' U' F2 D2 U	
7. B' F U' F U' B' F' U2 L R2 D R2 D2 R U' F U2 L' F2 D' U' R'	
8. L' F U F' L B2 F2 L F2 R D B L2 B F' D2 U' B L2 F L B2	
9. D B' D U L D' R U2 R' U R F' R F2 L' R B D F' R2 D' U2	
10. D2 U2 R B' F' U B F2 U B2 D L' D R2 B D R' D L B' F2 L'	
11. B D2 F' R B D2 B2 F2 U2 L' R2 B' F' U2 R2 B L' U R2 U2 B D'	
12. R' D U B' U' F U2 L R B' F2 D2 B2 U' R' D' U L B L2 R' D'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 31, 2012)

Round 118 (OH)
Average: 47.85
53.07, 48.06, 46.67, 44.60, (58.95), 52.89, 41.36, 48.28, 51.35, (32.37), 45.16, 47.08

Nice. All times sub-1. New PB(NL)=32.37 and huge Ao12 improvement from last week. I guess that happens when one actually practices. But I need to practice more... and learn some more new algs for OLL and PLL.


----------



## hcfong (Jul 31, 2012)

Round 118
Average: 34.57

32.13, 40.46, 31.26, 37.67, 33.75, 36.27, 33.71, 33.67, 44.00, 36.76, 30.05, 28.81

Finally a decent average.


----------



## KCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

Round 118 (Roux)
34.81, 41.16, 34.61, 46.60, 25.92, 36.29, 22.04, 42.71, 31.16, 42.30, 20.77, 20.12=33.18
My blocks are ok, but i need to improve my LSE.


----------



## kbrune (Jul 31, 2012)

Round 118 OH

Ave: *61.37*

1:13.14, 53.35, 51.71, 1:01.80, 1:08.70, 1:18.73, 1:11.32, 47.70, 44.14, 1:18.33, 57.96, 49.64

With the improvement I've been having in OH lately, I was really looking forward to posting my first sub60 ave! Too many PLL and OLL screw ups though. I'm looking forward to posting a sub 60 ave In Toronto soon!


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Round 118 (OH)*

*Average: 44.71*

36.68, 46.11, 53.12, 46.54, 38.87, 48.42, 33.92, 47.63, 45.70, 48.09, 43.73, 45.36

Not to Bad. Also to Sneaklyfox I guess your faster than me 2 handed and I'm faster with OH. Lol. Also do you know full OLL?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 1, 2012)

awesomecuber150 said:


> *Round 118 (OH)*
> 
> *Average: 44.71*
> 
> ...



I guess I am slightly faster at two hands. But since I graduated from the sub-20 race, I've been taking a bit of a break. At least, I haven't been practicing so much for the two hands. Did a bit more OH though so that's why I improved so much from last week... shaved off more than 10 seconds. I know full OLL for two hands, yes. Learning new algorithms wasn't very hard for me. I need to relearn some OLLs for OH though because sometimes I don't know what turns I am doing. But before that, I'm almost finished learning new PLLs for OH. Do you have different algs for OH? Do you know full OLL?


----------



## mdolszak (Aug 1, 2012)

Round 118
*Average of 12: 30.85*

33.03, 29.29, 36.48, 27.55, 31.78, (39.12), 29.80, 27.36, 36.88, (26.29), 29.82, 26.47

Arghhhh, I'm mad at myself. Definitely would have been my first sub-30 if not for the damn 36s...

I think I'm gonna stick with my Zhanchi; I can actually control it, unlike my Guhong v2 (I used my Zhanchi this round).

Edit: I did, however, set a new PB Ao5 (27.88) and Mean of 3 (27.53).


----------



## Photon (Aug 1, 2012)

3x3 Speed CN Aof12: 27.72 Picking up this competition after a while. Doesn't mean I didn't cube at all 
(36.30) 
26.30 
22.13 
(21.98) 
24.91 
24.46 
27.46 
30.38 
35.22 
33.40 
27.23 
25.73


----------



## jj1234 (Aug 1, 2012)

Round 118:

Speed

Average: 30.70

So close...If only I didn't forget my V and J perms in solves 7 and 11...or if my cube didn't pop during the PLL in solve 8...


12:	00:26.93	x
11:	00:34.32	x
10:	00:28.26	x
9:	00:34.15	x
8:	DNF x
7:	00:33.90	x
6:	00:26.06	x
5:	00:32.37	x
4:	00:25.83 x
3:	00:32.28	x
2:	00:30.20	x
1:	00:28.59	x


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 1, 2012)

Round 118 OH

Average 1:07.23
62.85, 82.61, 56.49, 54.91, (89.31), 73.39, (50.24), 64.60, 70.76, 73.17, 58.47, 75.03

Much happier this week 4 sub 1 minute tmes I still needa relearn my g perms OH and I might look into new algs for the ones I dont like to much.


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 2, 2012)

Round 118 OH

Average:44.36
38.31, 46.60, 1:09.14, 42.97, 57.26, 43.67, 37.84, 47.26, 42.52, 43.10, 31.29, 44.02
damn pop but overall pretty good times


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 2, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> Sure



Egg-salad, thanks. Expect me to take a while, though. 

M2/OP:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 36.742
worst time: 1:02.258

*session avg: 53.947 (σ = 5.20)*
session mean: 53.206

Individual times: 1:00.643, 36.742, 55.233, 57.683, 51.120, 55.566, 1:02.258, 46.514, 56.947, 57.490, 42.979, 55.292


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 2, 2012)

Round 118 (OH)
Average: 51.56

60.28 58.34 42.40 58.46 47.47 44.60 46.88 52.44 (99.43) 46.62 58.07 (38.74)

Spontaneously unlearned G perm... not that I've ever been good with PLLs OH. PLL skip on last solve.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 3, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I guess I am slightly faster at two hands. But since I graduated from the sub-20 race, I've been taking a bit of a break. At least, I haven't been practicing so much for the two hands. Did a bit more OH though so that's why I improved so much from last week... shaved off more than 10 seconds. I know full OLL for two hands, yes. Learning new algorithms wasn't very hard for me. I need to relearn some OLLs for OH though because sometimes I don't know what turns I am doing. But before that, I'm almost finished learning new PLLs for OH. Do you have different algs for OH? Do you know full OLL?



I don't use different algs for OH and I don't know full OLL yet. I know about 32 out of 57 or something close to that. How long have you been cubing for? And whats your average of 100? I haven't done a average of 100 for about 3 weeks but then it was 22.xx now it might be 20.xx or somthing.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 3, 2012)

awesomecuber150 said:


> I don't use different algs for OH and I don't know full OLL yet. I know about 32 out of 57 or something close to that. How long have you been cubing for? And whats your average of 100? I haven't done a average of 100 for about 3 weeks but then it was 22.xx now it might be 20.xx or somthing.



Seriously started speedcubing around November or December 2011. So that is about 8 months. Learned algs for PLL and OLL relatively quickly. Haven't done Ao100 for awhile, like you. Don't know where I would be. I think it was like yours... about 22.xx few weeks ago. How about you? How long have you been cubing?

Sorry... hope I'm not spamming this thread.


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 5, 2012)

*Round 118:
OH:*

32.53, (30.06), 35.52, (39.55), 35.40, 35.34, 38.00, 33.00, 34.81, 36.46, 30.13, 34.70 = *34.59
*
Not one sub-30 solve :'(


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 5, 2012)

*Round 118*

*Round 118
3x3 on 4x4
Average: 41.67*

35.51, 37.39, (31.99), 42.44, (DNF 43.96), 51.25, 41.23, 43.50, 44.58, 46.04, 35.81, 39.03


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 6, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Eighteen*

*Round One Hundred Eighteen*
*Average of 12 01:24.00*

01:21.82 , 01:16.00 , 01:33.11 , (57.42) , 01:22.25 , 01:29.48 , (01:07.04 DNF) , 01:18.15 , 01:18.76 , 01:40.06 , 01:32.51 , 01:07.89



Spoiler



Just for practice I am going to go do the previous rounds!!!
*Round 1
Average 01:06.41
*01:19.67 , 01:13.89 , 01:16.00 , 01:04.92 , 01:07.81 , 01:28.68 , 01:17.00 , 58.51 , 53.09 , 56.70 , 41.23 , 56.60

*Round 2
Average 01.15.50*

01.18.51 , 01:14.68 DNF , 01:37.04 , 01:25.18 , 01.12.83 , 01:16.60 , 01:29.40 , 01:08.81 , 01:06.51 , 01:22.14 , 01:04.53 01:15.50


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 6, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Seriously started speedcubing around November or December 2011. So that is about 8 months. Learned algs for PLL and OLL relatively quickly. Haven't done Ao100 for awhile, like you. Don't know where I would be. I think it was like yours... about 22.xx few weeks ago. How about you? How long have you been cubing?
> 
> Sorry... hope I'm not spamming this thread.




That Funny, I started cubing at the same time you did. My first timed solve was on November 28. And it took me 3 minutes and 15 seconds. And In a month I averaged 30 seconds or so. Then in a week or two 25 seconds. Now when I think about it I really got fast in a short amount of time. But then I stopped for like 3 months. Did you have then same times as me in a month and stuff?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 7, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Eighteen Results*

*Round One Hundred Eighteen​*








No graduates this week. 

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 7, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Nineteen Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Nineteen
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Aug 13​**Scrambles*
1. F U2 R2 F L R D U' F L2 R U' L2 D' L U F' D' B D U F	
2. U L B F' U' R F L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B' R2 U2 R' D F2	
3. F2 L D' R' B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 U F U2 F U R F' U B' L R2 B'	
4. F2 L2 R2 D' U2 L D' R' U L D R' F U2 R' B2 U B D' U F D2	
5. F D F' L' F2 D' F' L' R2 F2 U B F2 L' U' L B' F2 R B' L' B2	
6. L B2 U' R B2 L R' B2 F D' U2 F L R B' D' U' L2 B' U2 B' R	
7. F D U' L' R' U L D' F L B2 R2 D' B' D R B' F R' B' F' D2	
8. L2 B L B2 D' U' L' R2 D U' B' L2 B' R2 F2 R' D2 U F R F2 U2	
9. D U2 L D2 F L B L U2 L B' F' D2 R' F' D' R2 D U2 B2 D' L	
10. D' U B R2 D L' F2 U' F2 D' B R' U R U B2 L' R' B D' R2 B2	
11. B F2 D' L' R F' L2 R2 B2 F R' U' B U R F2 U2 F' D2 B2 D R'	
12. B' D2 U B R U2 R' D2 L U2 R F L2 R2 F D B2 F' R2 U2 L' R


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 7, 2012)

awesomecuber150 said:


> That Funny, I started cubing at the same time you did. My first timed solve was on November 28. And it took me 3 minutes and 15 seconds. And In a month I averaged 30 seconds or so. Then in a week or two 25 seconds. Now when I think about it I really got fast in a short amount of time. But then I stopped for like 3 months. Did you have then same times as me in a month and stuff?



Gonna pm you so we don't keep spamming thread.


----------



## hcfong (Aug 7, 2012)

Round 119:
Average: 35.13

31.53, 27.21, 32.83 +2, 40.70, 28.95, 34.98, 46.53, 38.05, 36.45, 41.26, 33.76, 30.76


----------



## jj1234 (Aug 7, 2012)

Round 119:

*Average: 29.34*

12:	00:29.50	x
11:	00:31.65	x
10:	00:30.93	x
9:	00:25.10	x
8:	00:26.29	x
7:	00:30.43	x
6:	(00:23.74)	x
5:	00:33.24	x
4:	00:31.32	x
3:	(00:36.04)	x
2:	00:29.27	x
1:	00:25.68	x

Timed at cubetimer.com


----------



## KCuber (Aug 7, 2012)

Round 119 (Roux)
35.59, 21.84, 32.45, 29.83, 20.80, 24.34, 31.05, 42.34, 28.44, 27.05, 30.75, 25.86=28.72
Pretty easy scrambles.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 119 OH

Average: 45.35

39.52, 46.44, 57.83, 57.86, 41.95, 38.67, 47.94, 34.09, 40.39, 53.59, 47.21, 39.93

Wasn't that good. I need to work on my last layer thought.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 119 (OH)
Average: 46.19
50.15, 43.89, 43.13, 54.00, 40.44, (35.14), 43.86, 49.57, 47.09, (54.85), 49.40, 40.33


----------



## calebcole203 (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 119
38.41, 37.09, 43.97, 35.60, 40.35, 38.03, 35.69, 38.56, 39.15, 31.11, 34.32, 42.08 = 37.93


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 119
OH ao12 56.93

62.40 54.69 47.83 57.02 57.09 57.81 61.08 (41.19) 56.05 51.42 63.89 (66.39)

Improvement of 10 seconds over last week! the 47.83 was a PLL skip and the 41.19 was full step!! Only 4 times sup 1 minute this week Im pretty happy with these results and things will start to go down even more im sure.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 119:

Average of 12:
41.223
Standard Derivative:
5.385
Times:
43.011
45.023
43.553
45.500
34.972
42.308
34.880
(51.192)
37.515
48.132
37.340
(34.091)
Using ZZ


----------



## hfsdo (Aug 10, 2012)

round 119
avg: 34.50

31.19
35.75
34.16
36.59
33.28
36.06
30.77
38.30
33.08
35.78
30.19
47.72

not so good, last solve was terrible put in an f2l pair wrong and only noticed when starting pll.


----------



## kbrune (Aug 10, 2012)

Round 119 OH

Ave: *55.24*

49.93, 52.34, 1:00.31, 56.74, 52.49, 55.28, 53.12, 1:02.10, 58.25, 46.09, 1:04.67, 51.79

Seeing much improvement in OH! Only 3 over 60! I don't know If i'll ever achieve sub 30, but sub 40 may be reachable!


----------



## SebCube1641 (Aug 11, 2012)

Round 119:
*Average:35.66*
12:	00:34.52	
11:	00:36.37	
10:	00:39.03	
9:	00:35.53	
8:	00:27.58	
7:	00:36.16	
6:	00:48.15	
5:	00:33.45	
4:	00:39.45	
3:	00:29.80	
2:	00:31.41	
1:	00:36.52


----------



## Photon (Aug 11, 2012)

Round 119
*Avg of 12: 27.90*

29.11 23.69 24.40 (35.80) 25.08 28.50 31.86 32.83 24.77 30.66 (20.77) 28.08

The 20.77 would've been sub 20 if my zhanchi hadn't popped. >.< more or less slow solves. Clearly the lube wore out. I really ought to get faster minus the lube. gah.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 11, 2012)

Round 119
*OH*
1:03.42, 1:06.07, 50.35, 1:04.61, 1:04.62, 52.99, 1:00.59, 1:07.68, (DNF(1:12.10)), (46.80), 1:05.07, 51.23 = *60.66*

LOL I never practice OH.


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 11, 2012)

Round 119(Roux)

30.44, 29.10, 29.88, (34.46), 29.24, 30.93, 26.40, 31.06, 29.83, 26.18, 29.47, (23.95)
Avg=29.25

Yes! Switching to Roux. I'll go back to OH once I graduate with Roux


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 12, 2012)

Round 119 Average: 52.04

01:06.83, 59.01, 44.21, 45.41, (38.80), [01:11.24], 47.03, 49.79, 43.18, 01:00.32, 43.02, 50.62

This is 3 seconds more than today's average of 100 which was 49.01. Nerves probably made me a little faster than usual but more errors. 30 here we come!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm switching methods from M2/OP to TuRBo/OP/freestyle, which I intend to eventually evolve into TuRBo/BH/freestyle. Just put down "freestyleBLD" or "comms" or something. 
Needless to say, I'm still incredibly slow. The sad part? It's even slower in practice (in actual BLD). 

Round 119
avg12: 1:17.69 (σ = 10.62)
(2:05.51), 1:21.17, 1:13.32, 1:02.52, 1:31.86, 1:13.61, 1:12.19, (56.37), 1:30.45, 1:28.58, 1:23.11, 1:00.13


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 14, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Nineteen*

*Round One Hundred Nineteen
Average 01:18.36 *

01:09.84 , 01:00.79 , 01:12.87 , 01:10.45 , 01:20.25 , 01:12.42 , 01:22.89 , 02:05.60 , 01:20.14 , 01:07.42 , 53:79 , 02.35.89


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Round 119
Average: 43.86*

40.48, 39.59, 41.34, 38.89, 53.36, 48.75, 49.11, (31.76), (1:03.57), 44.13, 43.88, 39.14


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Nineteen Results*

*Round One Hundred Nineteen​*








No graduates this week. 

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Twenty
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Aug 20​**Scrambles*
1. L2 R2 F D2 U B' R2 D2 L2 U2 R U B2 F2 U' L U2 L B2 U2 B R2	
2. D' U B' R U B2 F' R2 F' U L B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 L' R U F2	
3. U F D' L R' D' B2 F' D2 R2 F D2 U2 L' R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' B D	
4. R' B2 U2 B L' U F' L2 R2 D2 B' R' B2 U' B' F R' U' R' B2 F D'	
5. D2 B' U L R2 B D' U2 L F2 D2 L' B' D2 B2 D' U B D U L D'	
6. D B L B2 L2 B2 F' U2 B D2 R' D' R2 U2 L R F D' U' R B2 U2	
7. U2 R' D' U' L B' F' D' B2 F' R F2 L' F2 R2 U B R' B' U' B2 F'	
8. L U L R2 U2 R' B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F' U' L2 D R2	
9. F2 L2 U B2 F2 L' D' U B D2 R2 F' L2 R2 U' B' U2 L2 B L R2 U'	
10. F R D U2 F R B' F2 U' R' F D2 L2 U2 F R U' L B2 F L' B2	
11. R2 F2 L2 R2 B R B F U' F2 R' U L2 F2 D' F2 L U2 L2 B2 R2 F'	
12. B U B2 R2 B2 F U' L F R' D B' L' B F2 R' B' L2 D U2 R2 U


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 120 

OH

Average: 48.64

51.29, 47.60, 48.40, 48.99, 41.80, 45.21, 55.45, 36.55, 48.20, 49.88, 52.89, 52.18

Again Really bad average. 


Blue Cross

Average: 24.64

20.53, 21.66, 23.46, 35.73, 23.09, 24.27, 23.62, 24.10, 24.20, 26.76, 23.81, 31.38

Red Cross 

Average: 24.86

26.62, 24.91, 19.88, 22.97, 25.72, 24.14, 26.99, 27.92, 21.52, 26.63, 26.66, 22.41


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 120

Average: *54.13*

109.49 56.44 57.55 56.08 57.41 47.85 1:01.02 49.47 55.03 46.55 52.26 40.47

Uh, two days without cubing.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 120 (OH)
Average: 38.62
34.75, 39.39, 44.99, (50.56), 43.70, (26.72[pll skip]), 34.10, 35.63, 38.88, 35.22, 37.67, 41.83

Awesomeness!!! New PBs of everything... single=26.72, Ao5=34.98, Ao12=38.62. Not sure if this is because I've been trying out my mini Zhanchi (50mm - which I got a few days ago) or because I've been mostly practicing OH this past week or both.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 120
*OH*

54.44, 59.20, 51.86, 52.15, 1:01.11, 57.05, 51.48, (1:26.05), 51.57, (50.58), 1:06.06, 1:01.80 = *56.67*

Yay, improvement!


----------



## jj1234 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Round 120*

All sub-30! Undoubtedly my best average of 12 yet.  Only one more week to graduate....

*Average: 27.66*


12:	00:28.75	x
11:	00:25.12	x
10:	00:28.00	x
9:	(00:29.66) x
8:	00:29.40	x
7:	00:26.78	x
6:	00:28.44	x
5:	00:28.89	x
4:	(00:24.61) x
3:	00:26.54	x
2:	00:29.45	x
1:	00:25.27	x

Timed by cubetimer.com


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2012)

*Round 120 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *29.92*

28.74, 30.64, 31.08, (34.93), (26.50), 31.19, 31.72, 29.41, 27.96, 26.92, 30.07, 31.47

Even though this was really close to not making it, I have great confidence that I will be graduating soon. I got a new 5x5x5 from Shonathon at Nationals, and it is outrageously better. My problem now is that with no lockups to slow me down, I'm more likely to make stupid mistakes. A few weeks of practice will hopefully get rid of those.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 120
*Avg: 33.28*
Times: 31.264, 38.752, 34.231, 31.752, 36.550, 32.865, 33.218, (28.549), 32.553, 30.962, (39.668)


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 120
OH average 58.88
55.88 63.14 60.54 56.74 48.95 (47.67) 69.46 65.49 63.11 57.71 (82.30) 47.73

I havnt been practicing one hand much my thumbs been kinda hurting like I jammed it so the past couple days ive been taking it easy cubing. But omg look at the inconsistency! a 82 and nearly half that time the next solve.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 120
Roux
Average: 29.80
21.75, 29.57, 37.97, 30.29, 28.83, 32.15, 29.30, 31.34, 27.84, 29.49, 33.24, 25.94
Almost didn't get a sub-30, it came down to that last solve.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 15, 2012)

round 120.
average of 12 28.30
23.08, 32.73, 22.15, 32.45, 32.54, 37.08, 31.78, 28.28, 27.22, 22.67, 24.93, 27.35


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 16, 2012)

Round 120 (Roux)
Average=26.92
22.54, 28.38, 26.31, 28.08, 27.50, 25.06, 24.21, 25.10, 29.02, 30.56, 28.57, 27.00

Last time I was using Roux not OH. I meant to say that I'm taking a break from OH until I graduate with Roux(which should be next round ). Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## kbrune (Aug 16, 2012)

Round 120 OH

Ave: *55.09*

51.38, 50.21, 1:05.41, 1:01.67, 1:02.48, 1:06.48, 51.59, 53.00, 45.44, 53.01, 49.52, 52.58


Happy with this average. all four sup 60 solves I had some grip issues so i'm sure practice will help there.


----------



## Photon (Aug 16, 2012)

Round 120 

Average of 12: *24.15*
(29.95) 23.51 (17.70) 23.70 23.67 26.64 24.36 28.70 26.14 18.67 22.48 23.64

That's me graduating!  Best part is, I had crap solves in there. the 29.95 was SO damn close!


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 17, 2012)

Round 120 (3x3 2H speed): 38.90

Mean: 39.12
Standard deviation: 4.12
Best Time: 33.15
Worst Time: 47.26

Times: 41.90 (33.15) 37.79 41.80 36.20 35.37 38.55 36.33 42.12 44.25 34.70 (47.26)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I've decided to switch to full freestyle comms. My times are now suffering. 

session avg: 1:35.44 (σ = 21.14)
Individual times:
2:03.69, 1:20.63, 1:25.15, 1:35.89, 1:26.28, 2:09.57, 57.84, 1:19.42, 46.07, 1:40.57, 1:55.38, DNF(1:05.71)

I used to think I was good at commutators until I tried freestyle BLD. >.< 
Something different, though. I probably wouldn't be cubing any more if I didn't start this. Quite fun, even if I do still suck. I'll have to get focusing on my corners especially.


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 19, 2012)

*Round 120
*
OH: 30.93, 39.58, 38.88, 36.57, 31.78, 38.22, 39.58, 31.83, 32.89, (25.52), 33.07, (42.43) = *35.33*

Green cross: (18.53), 22.39, 22.50, 21.27, 22.97, 21.50, 23.85, (26.73), 25.03, 18.62, 25.56, 23.27 = *22.70*


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 19, 2012)

*Round one hundred twenty*

*Round one hundred twenty
Average 01:17.50*

01:22.75 , 01:09.90 , 01:41.03 , 01:10.04 , 02:12.04 , 01:04.70 , 01:43.73 , 01:16.86 , 01:06.21 , 01:12.31 , 49.64 , 01:07.42


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 21, 2012)

*Round 120*

*Round 120
3x3 on 4x4*

*Average: 43.23*
54.73, 44.09, (DNF), 38.19, 37.42, 42.87, 41.72, 43.67, 43.77, 41.61, (33.51), 44.29


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 21, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty​*








Congratulations to this week's graduate, Photon! 



RubiXer said:


> Last time I was using Roux not OH. I meant to say that I'm taking a break from OH until I graduate with Roux(which should be next round ). Sorry for the confusion.



Double-check me... I think I got it right this time.

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 21, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-One Scramble*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-One
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Aug 27​*
*Scrambles*
1. B D B2 F' L F' L2 B L2 U B L2 B2 F L F' L F' R' F' R2 B2	
2. L2 D' U R D' B D2 L R' B2 F' L D2 B D2 L2 F2 D R' B' F' L'	
3. U' R D U' F' R2 D2 U R2 F2 D U' F2 R' U R B' R2 F D F U'	
4. L' R U2 L2 R2 B' R2 U F L R2 U' R' B' L2 F2 U R U2 B2 U B'	
5. L2 D' U2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 F R D' B F' R' B L' R2 D2 R' D2 B F	
6. B F D2 U' R2 U B' D2 F2 R B R D R' D R F2 D U' L2 R2 F2	
7. D2 L' D2 U L2 U F' L2 F' L' R' B2 D2 U2 B2 R' B F' D' L' D' R	
8. D' B2 L D2 L F L' D' F2 L2 R B' U2 B2 R D' B F2 R' F U' L'	
9. L R D2 U2 B' L B' F D2 L' D2 U2 R2 B D U B R2 D' L2 R' F'	
10. B R' D B2 L U F' L U2 R' B L2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 D U2 L B F'	
11. D2 R D2 F' D B' U B2 L R B' D R' U L B2 L R' D' L' F' D2	
12. L' R2 F2 L R' F D' L' D2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R' B R2 B' D2 B2 F


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Round 121
*29.57*


Spoiler: Times



Standard derivative: 3.12

28.70
25.13
(24.28)
30.64
31.97
(33.07)
27.61
32.97
27.69
32.75
32.27
25.98



 Two more weeks, hopefully!


----------



## uvafan (Aug 21, 2012)

Round 121
OH

(33.68), 41.65, 42.41, 55.64, (1:01.91), 52.82, 53.17, 52.42, 45.17, 44.71, 42.33, 48.85 = *47.92*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 21, 2012)

Round 121 (OH)
Average: 36.11
34.58, 38.47, 38.76, 37.60, 36.01, 28.75, 41.79, 43.01, 28.56, (DNF), 33.56, (28.48)

Wow, I'm surprised because I didn't have much time to practice this past week. Did very little cubing but I did warm up. DNF was a messed up G perm. Three sub-30 times!!! And they were all NL! So yeah I broke my personal best NL single three times because of that. Also personal best Ao12!!!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, I've actually improved significantly from my last post. 

Round 121
Freestyle commutators/BH:
session avg: 52.81 (σ = 6.05)
Individual times: 
42.38, 55.65, 1:23.84, 45.30, 55.58, 1:01.06, 52.71, 53.12, 1:03.06, 43.34, 50.65, 47.65


----------



## SebCube1641 (Aug 22, 2012)

Round 121
Average: 31.58
12:	00:32.48	
11:	00:31.29	
10:	00:31.37	
9:	00:27.82	
8:	00:36.41	
7:	00:36.96	
6:	00:34.43	
5:	00:28.92	
4:	00:31.45	
3:	00:31.89	
2:	00:28.40	
1:	00:27.52


----------



## hcfong (Aug 22, 2012)

Round 121
Average: 34.86

30.04, 29.79, 29.82, 31.49, 52.24, 32.46, 33.17, 39.92, 36.20, 36.91, 48.84, 28.74

Hm.. promising start until multiple pops in solve 5, then downhills until last solve.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 22, 2012)

Round 121
Two handed Average 00:48.39

12 00:42.92 
11 00:47.78 
10 00:51.02 
9 00:45.45 
8 00:49.85 
7 00:46.36 
6 00:46.13 
5 00:49.40 
4 00:54.34 
3 00:47.85 
2 00:50.89 
1 00:48.73 

I guess I am not really in this league of race to syb-30. There should be a race to sub-45 for me  I am not to proud of these times. I am however quite happy with 'only' 12 seconds difference between best en worst time.


----------



## kbrune (Aug 22, 2012)

Round 21 OH

ave*56.70*

1:04.09, 48.45, 1:06.46, 59.93, 43.27, 41.32, 50.59, 57.15, 1:01.55, 1:08.56, 49.31, 56.70


----------



## kbrune (Aug 22, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Round 121
> 
> I guess I am not really in this league of race to syb-30. There should be a race to sub-45 for me  I am not to proud of these times. I am however quite happy with 'only' 12 seconds difference between best en worst time.




Give yourself time! It took me almost a year to get from 45 second ave to a 26 second ave. You'll get there!


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 22, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> I guess I am not really in this league of race to syb-30. There should be a race to sub-45 for me  I am not to proud of these times. I am however quite happy with 'only' 12 seconds difference between best en worst time.



Then set yourself a personal target to get 3 consecutive sub-45 averages. Then sub-40, then 35, and then finally 30. And then, move on to the sub-20 thread. You're doing much better than me after around 4 months of cubing. Keep improving and you'll be sub-30 in no time!


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 23, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Then set yourself a personal target to get 3 consecutive sub-45 averages. Then sub-40, then 35, and then finally 30. And then, move on to the sub-20 thread. You're doing much better than me after around 4 months of cubing. Keep improving and you'll be sub-30 in no time!



Yes thanks. I think I can do a sub 45 average soon. I think I already did a few sub 45 solves. What times did you have when you where speedsolving 3 months like I am?


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 23, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Yes thanks. I think I can do a sub 45 average soon. I think I already did a few sub 45 solves. What times did you have when you where speedsolving 3 months like I am?



Well, at 4 months I was at around a minute. I'd just learnt 4LLL, and afterwards, I got a Zhanchi, learnt F2L and joined the forums. So at 3 months, I reckon between 1:15 and 1:30.


----------



## jj1234 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Round 121*

GRADUATED! ...will be going for sub-30 color neutral starting next week 

Average: 26.20

Two sup-30 times were awful crosses (7-9 seconds).

12:	00:27.13	x
11:	00:23.89	x
10:	00:27.52	x
9:	00:24.05	x
8:	00:24.79	x
7:	00:25.55	x
6:	00:26.56	x
5:	(00:32.01) x
4:	00:26.95	x
3:	00:31.64	x
2:	(00:22.95) x
1:	00:23.94	x


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2012)

*Round 121 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *28.82*

26.91, 29.25, 29.05, (35.47), 30.38, 26.91, 29.93, (22.46), 27.81, 27.38, 32.59, 27.97

The cube really has made a big difference. It's just so easy to get sub-30 with this 5x5x5. The 22.46 was a 6-move last layer (F U R U' R' F')!


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 24, 2012)

*51.87* speed 3x3x3 two hand

41.85 50.78 42.56 44.80 52.64 90.34 89.84 44.14 39.51 47.44 56.99 47.44

I swapped two colors on the cross in the 6th and 7th solves. I guess I should apply a LL algorithm when I do this rather than get confused.


----------



## calebcole203 (Aug 24, 2012)

Round 121

31.88, 36.41, (43.28), 40.13, 36.63, 37.19, 37.84, (31.40), 38.84, 38.59, 41.08, 37.67 = 37.63


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 24, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> *51.87* speed 3x3x3 two hand
> 
> 41.85 50.78 42.56 44.80 52.64 90.34 89.84 44.14 39.51 47.44 56.99 47.44
> 
> I swapped two colors on the cross in the 6th and 7th solves. I guess I should apply a LL algorithm when I do this rather than get confused.



I don't think you would be able to do a LL alg if you swap two cross edges. However, I have come across the case when I forget to do a D2 or u2 after putting in the cross pieces in the correct orientation. If I catch it really early, I might correct it. But usually not early enough in which case I complete the solve as normal, then flip the cube over and do the H perm.


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 24, 2012)

M2 U2 M2 with the incorrect edges in FD and BD


----------



## hemang sarkar (Aug 25, 2012)

round 121.
my times.
34.5
43
42.86
42.73
41.03
40.38
40.6
35.05
35.54
39.1
37.12
46

i have slowed down a lot since a began the fridrich F2L. but as i read in this forum, it slows one down in the beginning.
and is good for long term. so i am happy.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 27, 2012)

Outsmash, that's the perfect algorithm. It's usually the way I've got a pair swapped, and the algorithm you give leaves the rest of F2L perfect.


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 27, 2012)

Round 121 (Roux)
23.09, 36.72, 29.87, 24.52, 30.82, 30.42, 41.04, 30.63, 29.15, 27.42, 27.68, 27.90
Average=29.51
So terrible but at least I graduated


----------



## F perm (Aug 27, 2012)

Almost missed this week!
Dual cross, w/y
I'm new
*26.71*


Spoiler: Times



1. 23.070 Yellow cross
2. 29.974 White cross, OLL skip, failed G-perm
3. 26.436 Y
4. 22.324 W
5. 25.539 Y
6. 29.810 Y
7. 26.099 W
8. 27.040 Y
9. 23.350 W
10. 29.990 Y
11. 25.979 Y
12. 29.747 Y


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 27, 2012)

Round 121 OH

avg 55.83
59.72 54.29 54.82 46.85 51.03 56.82 (89.36) 75.67 46.41 55.68 56.96 (46.40)

Im considering dropping one hand and going CN...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 28, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-One Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-One​*








Congratulations to our two graduates this week: jj1234 and RubiXer! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 28, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Two Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Two
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Sepember 3​**Scrambles*
1. B2 D L2 R' D R U B2 L' R' D2 U' R B' F' L2 U' B' F' R' D2 R'	
2. L2 D L' R B' L' F2 R B2 F' D' L D2 L' R2 B F2 L' B' F U' L	
3. F U' L2 R2 B' F L D B2 D' B F L2 D U' L B2 U B2 F D' R2	
4. L2 R' F D2 F' L' R F' L' U' R D2 U' R' D' B' D L' R' D' B' U2	
5. D' F R2 B F2 D R' B F' R F2 D L2 B2 R2 B' U2 L' B' U2 R2 U'	
6. U2 R D U B R2 B2 R F2 L2 D R D2 U2 R2 F' L U R' F' U2 F2	
7. F' R' U B L2 D U2 B D2 B2 F2 U' B F L2 B R2 F2 R' B' F R'	
8. L' R' U B L2 F' R2 B F' L F L' D' U2 B' D2 R2 U' F L' F' U2	
9. U2 B' R2 F' U R D U2 F L F' D2 U L2 D2 U' B2 U' B D2 U' F2	
10. R' U' R' F2 D2 L2 B' R2 U' F U F U B' L2 D' B L' D U F2 D'	
11. L2 D L' D' F2 D L2 F R2 F L2 D2 U2 R' F' U2 R' B' R D2 L' D'	
12. D L B R2 D' U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 R B D' U2 L2 D R2 U R B2 R


----------



## hemang sarkar (Aug 28, 2012)

28.4
32.0
36.1
31.3
47.4 = pop
38.5
37.9
33
36.7
36.0
37.9
38.5

have improved. 
sorry. my timer doesn't show in hundredths of a seconds.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 122

3 X 3 both hands

28-aug-2012 20:31:33 - 20:53:32

Mean: 41.83
Average: 42.22
Best time: 27.90
Median: 41.22
Worst time: 51.96
Standard deviation: 6.39

Best average of 5: 38.32
6-10 - 39.13 38.02 (45.28) 37.81 (37.05)

Best average of 12: 42.22
1-12 - (27.90) 43.46 49.90 41.11 41.33 39.13 38.02 45.28 37.81 37.05 (51.96) 49.06


Whooohooh. My last entry was 48 average! Btw, first scramble is a lovely one, for me with PLL skip.


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 122 (OH)
36.85, 32.86, 40.00, (45.33), 34.79, 37.97, 40.90, 32.92, (31.41), 31.80, 43.33, 32.21
Average=36.36
OH PB average of 12!!!
Mini Zhanchis <3


----------



## F perm (Aug 28, 2012)

*27.91*
One more week!


Spoiler: Times



1 29.14
2	(32.06)
3	25.34
4	28.06
5	29.86
6	(24.68)
7	27.62
8	25.27
9	26.08
10	29.55
11	30.24
12	27.95
Best Ao5: 26.33, 5-9


----------



## hcfong (Aug 29, 2012)

Round 122
Average: 41.37

36.26, 41.22, 34.68, 1:11.21, 34.30, DNF(0.90), 34.09, 37.61, 38.38, 37.43, 40.92, 41.64

Oh dear. 2nd solve: had a J-perm. Halfway through the algorithm, I simply forgot how to do it.
4th solve: N-perm fail. 
6the solve: Felt good. F2L went quickly and good last layer. Probably a sub 30. But then, I didn't start the timer.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 31, 2012)

Round 122 (OH)
Average: 37.76

39.58, 38.67, 35.56, 39.77, 40.30, (41.94), 41.06, 34.68, 33.48, 35.29, 39.17, (30.84)

Boo... I went up this week. No sub-30 times.  Waahh...

Edit: I just realized I got a PB Ao5 = 34.48. So less sad now.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 31, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Edit: I just realized I got a PB Ao5 = 34.48. So less sad now.


Congrats. That is pretty good. I wish I could do that with both hands


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 31, 2012)

Round 122 SWITCHING to Color Neutral
Average 32.358

29.348 Blue
27.775+ Blue
32.206 Green
33.536 Green
35.458 Red
31.722 Red
37.551 Orange
44.348+ Orange
24.229 Yellow
(19.762) Yellow
27.409 Blue
(46.077) Green

Awesome had a sub 20 solve without white cross (im already kinda opposite color neutral though) apparently my green red and orange really suck and white yellow and blue are alright.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 31, 2012)

Round 122
OH

52.04, 40.27, 35.47, 44.40, 36.07, 43.15, 44.43, 39.02, 39.20, (33.18), 37.49, (1:09.06) = *41.15*

Sub30 in a few weeks, hopefully.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2012)

*Round 122 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *30.64*

27.09, 28.34, 34.21, 31.78, 31.57, 29.50, 28.23, 21.33, 32.54, 31.43, 32.73, 33.14

Noooo! I guess I have to start over now. I kept making mistakes.


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 1, 2012)

Round 122
*Average of 12: 31.63*

33.98, 29.56, (25.40), 31.15, 35.59, 35.28, 28.15, 27.06, 29.85, (37.19), 33.96, 31.75


I guess this is what I get for not practicing much. I'm pissed because the lighting in my room was kinda low, so I kept pairing up F2L pairs wrong and adding a few seconds to my times. It happened like five times, too!


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 1, 2012)

*Round 122 - 3x3* speed
Average: *48.50*

46.99 49.20 41.59 48.66 50.69 33.42 53.29 1:25.40 46.60 42.44 38.09 45.57

#8 was a pop that involved searching around on the floor. The other 11 solves average 45.14 which is 2 seconds under my mean for the most recent 100 solves on Prisma Puzzle Timer. And I finally got my first solve under 30 seconds.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 1, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> *Round 122 - 3x3* speed
> Average: *48.50*
> 
> 46.99 49.20 41.59 48.66 50.69 33.42 53.29 1:25.40 46.60 42.44 38.09 45.57
> ...



Which solve is under 30? Or do you mean a solve outside of this average?


----------



## hfsdo (Sep 1, 2012)

round 122 avg: 33.75

31.30 (26.83) 34.41 (41.11) 33.47 33.36 30.77 37.30 32.58 31.09 34.56 38.61

not so good average


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 3, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Which solve is under 30? Or do you mean a solve outside of this average?


 Yeah, outside. Apparently, every now and then the scramble gods serve up a pitch that even I can get sub 30. In this case it was a 4-move cross (which only solves one way and) which leaves two pairs completed on the last layer, ready to insert. The scramble, with white starting on top is:
L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D F2 R' L' D' R2 B R U F

They should take a percentage of each contest's money and give it to the author of prisma puzzle timer who makes keeping records like this so easy.


----------



## SebCube1641 (Sep 3, 2012)

Round 122
*Average: 25.92*
12:	00:23.08	
11:	00:24.84	
10:	00:25.19	
9:	00:24.97	
8:	00:25.40	
7:	00:26.99	
6:	00:25.43	
5:	00:29.09	
4:	00:27.58	
3:	00:26.62
2:	00:26.27	
1:	00:25.75


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 3, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> Yeah, outside. Apparently, every now and then the scramble gods serve up a pitch that even I can get sub 30. In this case it was a 4-move cross (which only solves one way and) which leaves two pairs completed on the last layer, ready to insert. The scramble, with white starting on top is:
> L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D F2 R' L' D' R2 B R U F
> 
> They should take a percentage of each contest's money and give it to the author of prisma puzzle timer who makes keeping records like this so easy.



Nice scramble.


----------



## calebcole203 (Sep 3, 2012)

Round 122
35.57, 34.82, 43.85, 37.04, 37.30, 35.17, 35.96, 43.20, 36.39, 34.14, 36.92, 32.40 = *36.65*


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 4, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Two Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Two​*








No graduates this week. 



hemang sarkar said:


> sorry. my timer doesn't show in hundredths of a seconds.


That's no problem but please include your average.

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 4, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Three Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Three
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Sepember 10​**Scrambles*
1. F' R B F' R2 B2 U L F D2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 L B' R2 D B2 D' U' B	
2. D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F L2 F D U2 F' D U2 B' L2 B2 D2 R U L' D B2 U	
3. D L' F' L D U R F' L R F2 D2 L R B2 L B U F U' F D' U2	
4. R U B D' R' B L' F U B' L' D2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 B' F U' L' R2 D'	
5. L' B D' U' R2 U' L R B L2 D' B' R2 D U2 B' U' F' L R' B2 L B2	
6. F R U2 L F' U2 R2 F' D L2 D' F L B F' D U2 B D' L' D2 U' R	
7. B' F' L2 R2 B D' R B L F R' F L R D2 L2 F2 U' B L R2 D U2	
8. B F2 L R2 B' L2 R B D' U2 L R' B2 R F U' L2 F' R2 B2 R2 F L'	
9. L2 R B2 L' U' L' F2 D2 U' F' U2 L B' L2 B' F' U2 L B' U2 L' U B	
10. U B' D2 U' R2 F' U' L2 D2 L' F' L2 R2 D' R2 F L' R2 D' B' L2 R2 B	
11. D B2 L2 U B' L2 U' R2 U' R U B F L' B2 R F' D' F D2 R F2 D2	
12. D' U' B2 U2 L' B U' B2 F2 L' U2 L2 B' L' R' F2 L F' D2 B U F' U2


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 4, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> Yeah, outside. Apparently, every now and then the scramble gods serve up a pitch that even I can get sub 30. In this case it was a 4-move cross (which only solves one way and) which leaves two pairs completed on the last layer, ready to insert. The scramble, with white starting on top is:
> L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D F2 R' L' D' R2 B R U F
> 
> They should take a percentage of each contest's money and give it to the author of prisma puzzle timer who makes keeping records like this so easy.



Tonight, after work I will try and see if I can get a sub 30 as well on this scramble. I just love it when I get an easy scramble. It just does not happen that often. Maybe once per 1000 or so.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 4, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> Apparently, every now and then the scramble gods serve up a pitch that even I can get sub 30. In this case it was a 4-move cross (which only solves one way and) which leaves two pairs completed on the last layer, ready to insert. The scramble, with white starting on top is:
> L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D F2 R' L' D' R2 B R U F



Carl, thanks for posting this scramble. I also got a sub 30 solve and it really made my day! Video of the solve here..


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 4, 2012)

Round 123

3 X 3 BH 

Average: 45.31
Best time: 38.84
Median: 45.24
Worst time: 51.62
Standard deviation: 3.59

Best average of 5: 43.05
8-12 - 45.45 (45.94) (38.84) 41.37 42.34

Best average of 12: 45.33
1-12 - 48.33 44.28 45.03 50.77 (51.62) 46.81 42.97 45.45 45.94 (38.84) 41.37 42.34

Crappy result compare to last week..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2012)

*Round 123 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *30.38*

28.51, 34.19, 33.39, 33.91, 30.74, 28.48, 26.62, 28.05, 29.86, (25.21), (34.75), 30.02

Ugh. I thought I was going to sail to graduation. I keep making stupid mistakes. Every solve over 30 was due to some stupid mistake I made.


----------



## kbrune (Sep 5, 2012)

Round 123
OH
Ave: 56.78

1:07.56, 1:09.43, 53.02, 47.51, 1:04.54, 49.74, 52.21, 43.76, 58.34, 56.22, 1:08.72, 49.89+


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 5, 2012)

Round *123* "speed (LOL)" *49.14*

49.35 50.66 54.02 46.77 64.02 48.18 1:02.77 56.04 41.47 38.98 45.39 42.08

Somewhat over busy and out of practice, and I seem to have put some hit points on my left thumb joint / carpal tunnel? by excessively clapping while watching my football team get slaughtered by BYU on Thursday.

I'm going to try to take better care of my hands this week and get 100 solves per day. Instead I've been doing lots of 7x7x7s. I think these may help my look ahead a little, but it is not an efficient way to practice 3x3x3. On the other hand, I'm looking forward to a sub 10 minute on the thing maybe this month.


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 5, 2012)

ROUND 123 : 32.31


31.5
33.5
35.5
(40.3)
33.2
(25.2)
33.1
32.5
31
31.3
33.2
28.3

after the 40.3 solve i changed my cube from SS to a rubik's brand. i had to go slow with the SS since it pops a lot. the rubik's brand is well lubed. it is nice. but still a dayan cube would have been better. am looking to get one soon.


----------



## anaveragecuber (Sep 6, 2012)

Round 123 (OH): 50.67

51.12, 47.03, 48.20, 55.54, 44.80, 58.98, 47.94, (42.30), 47.49, (1:03.50), 44.34, 1:01.22


----------



## F perm (Sep 6, 2012)

Round 123
*27.146*
*Yes!* 
Graduation! Sub-20, here I come!


Spoiler: Times



24.577, 26.079, 24.815, 29.040, 28.975, 27.033, 26.959, 29.119, 26.143, (34.479), (23.904) f-perm , 28.719


I'll miss this thread *sniff*
I'll come back for OH or another method, I promise.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 7, 2012)

F perm said:


> I'll miss this thread *sniff*
> I come back for OH or another method, I promise.



Yeah, this thread is the best one of the ones in which I've participated (sub-20, sub-30, F2L, LL). I love getting to see the record of the past rounds all on one spreadsheet and the graphs that show clearly how my times have improved. (Thanks, Brian!)


----------



## kbrune (Sep 7, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Yeah, this thread is the best one of the ones in which I've participated (sub-20, sub-30, F2L, LL). I love getting to see the record of the past rounds all on one spreadsheet and the graphs that show clearly how my times have imroved. (Thanks, Brian!)



I ditto thits post!!


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, I just got my first sub-30 Ao12 and I'm feeling really good, so here I go...


Round 123:
*Average of 12: 27.96*

30.74, 27.11, 26.56, 25.27, 28.90, 29.37, 27.33, (24.50), 30.32, 29.28, (53.23), 24.76

Yay, my first sub-30 average in this race! The 53.23 was just a fail; I messed up the cross, and then fixed it wrong. It was kind of funny.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Sep 8, 2012)

*32.42*
Round 123
Wow, don't practice for two weeks, this is what I get 
Oh well, I'll get there. I'm so close.


Spoiler: Times



32.545, 26.744, 34.764, 37.365, 32.917, (26.319), 34.224, 28.697, (37.992), 34.238, 31.623, 31.127


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 123 (OH)
Average: 36.74

32.04, 35.98, 36.22, 39.32, 41.07, 39.42, 32.68, 41.49, 31.53, 37.68, (42.48), (29.76)

Hardly had time to practice and this is still really good for me. Finally got the sub-30 time at the end. Thought it'd be another week without any.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 123
Average: 45.12

39.75, 56.67, 48.87, 45.58, 48.00, 41.05, 45.23, 41.76, 47.56, 52.16, 36.82, 41.28

Sneaklyfox looks like now I'm faster at 2 handed and your faster at OH. I'm going to start practicing OH more after I get my 50 mm zhanchi this week.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Sep 11, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Three
Average: 1:14:44*

1:11.88 , 1:04.33 , 1:12.15 , 1:16.17 , 1:15.23 , 1:15.38 , 1:25.04 , 1:20.96 , 1:04.19 , 1:36.65 , 1:19.09 , 1:01.53


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 11, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Three Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Three​*








Congratulations to F perm who graduates this week!



sneaklyfox said:


> Yeah, this thread is the best one of the ones in which I've participated (sub-20, sub-30, F2L, LL). I love getting to see the record of the past rounds all on one spreadsheet and the graphs that show clearly how my times have improved. (Thanks, Brian!)



You're welcome!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 11, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Four Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Four
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Sepember 17​**Scrambles*
1. F2 D2 R D' B D2 U2 R D' F L2 D' U2 B U B F' L D R' D' F2	
2. R' B2 L B2 F' D2 R2 D F L' B U' L B' D U B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F'	
3. L2 B2 L D U' F' L' D' B2 R' D2 R' D2 U' R2 D L U2 B R D U	
4. L2 B U2 B F' U R B' F R2 D2 B U2 L' D' B D R U2 L2 R B'	
5. D' U' L D B F U' B F' U' L' B' D2 F U L' B R' B F' D' R'	
6. B' F' L2 R' F L F2 U' B D F2 D L F' R2 D R' D' U' L2 B2 F'	
7. R' U2 R2 D B' R U F2 D2 B' U R2 D' L U F' D2 L D L B2 R'	
8. B F' D' L R' U2 F U2 B F' U B F R D2 B' F L' R D2 B D	
9. F2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D' U' F' L D' R2 D2 B U' B2 D F' U2 R2 U2	
10. L' F R' D U' B2 D' U B U L R B2 F2 U' B' F' R F R' D' L	
11. D' F' D2 B U R2 D' B' R' U R2 D U' L' B F U2 B2 R B2 R2 F'	
12. U R' B2 F D2 B' U' L F' R' U2 R' B2 R2 D' R' U' F2 L' B D' U'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey! Round 123! You forgot me!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 11, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Hey! Round 123! You forgot me!



I put your time under uvafan. oops. it is fixed now I think. Sorry!


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 11, 2012)

Round *124*, speed *48.11*

46.87, 40.57, 1:05.11, 55.66, 40.98, 45.06, 53.23, 38.29, 1:03.29, 38.02, 53.37, 36.84

I got some "new tech" for me to work. I figured out how to copy the scramble list into the "scramble queue" of Prisma Puzzle Timer. This way I only have to use a single screen and it fits in better with my usual way of practicing. Perhaps because of this, my average is better this week despite only having two solves worth of practice immediately beforehand instead of my usual 12 to 24.

For the record, this is the file you have to "import" into Prisma Puzzle Timer:

F2 D2 R D' B D2 U2 R D' F L2 D' U2 B U B F' L D R' D' F2
R' B2 L B2 F' D2 R2 D F L' B U' L B' D U B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F'
L2 B2 L D U' F' L' D' B2 R' D2 R' D2 U' R2 D L U2 B R D U
L2 B U2 B F' U R B' F R2 D2 B U2 L' D' B D R U2 L2 R B'
D' U' L D B F U' B F' U' L' B' D2 F U L' B R' B F' D' R'
B' F' L2 R' F L F2 U' B D F2 D L F' R2 D R' D' U' L2 B2 F'
R' U2 R2 D B' R U F2 D2 B' U R2 D' L U F' D2 L D L B2 R'
B F' D' L R' U2 F U2 B F' U B F R D2 B' F L' R D2 B D
F2 L2 B2 R F2 D2 L' D' U' F' L D' R2 D2 B U' B2 D F' U2 R2 U2
L' F R' D U' B2 D' U B U L R B2 F2 U' B' F' R F R' D' L
D' F' D2 B U R2 D' B' R' U R2 D U' L' B F U2 B2 R B2 R2 F'
U R' B2 F D2 B' U' L F' R' U2 R' B2 R2 D' R' U' F2 L' B D' U' 

I.e., you just have to get rid of the numbering on the left.

There are a number of changes I'd like to make to Prisma Timer. If I weren't kinda busy, I'd download the java (which is my favorite language) and make the changes. In addition to ignoring naked numbers and periods in the input file, I'd also like the graphics to be turned on its side (with time going up the screen instead of left to right) as it would improve the information content of the graphics. And I'd like it to show my "best" as being the best overall instead of the "best this session". I like to know what I'm up against. Ah, what the heck. Just so long as my adviser doesn't find out about it...


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 11, 2012)

round 124

average - 30.96

30
31.8
(34.2)
(25.5)
29.6
31.5
32.8
28.6
32.9
31.8
33.8
26.8

i will aim to get < 30 next time.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 11, 2012)

Round 124 
Both hand 'speed'

Best average of 12: 39.74
1-12 - (43.59) 42.42 37.89 42.01 (36.42) 38.04 38.51 37.18 41.67 38.96 40.14 40.54

Yay! My first sub 40 in this competition. It's evening here and I have bad lights so I think I could have done better in daylight.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 11, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> Round *123*, speed *48.11*





hemang sarkar said:


> round 123



Are you guys a round behind?


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 11, 2012)

sorry marcel.
that was a mistake.


how does one graduate?
do we have to be sub 30 three times in a row??


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 11, 2012)

Wrong round number, fixed.

And I modified Prisma timer so that it accepts a direct copy of the scrambles given here into its scramble queue. I also redid the "history" so it shows the minimum, maximum and mean for each time bin and swapped the axes so it reads easier. This is a temporary test, there's a bunch of other mods I want to make, but if you want to test it, here it is: http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/CarlPT.jar


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2012)

*Round 124 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *28.85*

34.01, 28.68, (25.11), 28.21, 29.39, 30.14, 26.57, 26.07, 28.69, 29.99, 26.76, (46.08)

So much nicer this week. On the last one, I tried to use my new Z perm, but forgot how to do it.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 12, 2012)

36.35 average of 12. (Roux(non primary method)) meh 

41.03, 38.66, 43.11, 34.39, 40.17, 22.35, 30.50, 33.22, 30.42, 32.50, 39.50, 44.78


----------



## SebCube1641 (Sep 12, 2012)

Round 124:
Average: 24.64
12:	00:24.23	
11:	00:25.32	
10:	00:25.78	
9:	00:28.75	
8:	00:20.11	
7:	00:25.31	
6:	00:21.61	
5:	00:25.81	
4:	00:25.50	
3:	00:23.76	
2:	00:26.15	
1:	00:23.35


----------



## kbrune (Sep 13, 2012)

Round 124

Ave: 55.89

1:00.26, 1:03.89, 57.58, 47.03, 54.92, 1:10.99, 58.80+, 53.54, 1:01.64, 51.38, 48.32, 48.60

grr..


----------



## F perm (Sep 13, 2012)

Round 124
*33.07*
I'm back! This time full CN. It's a lot harder. 


Spoiler: Times



35.465, 34.653, 37.395, 29.164, 31.842, 33.403, 31.364, 40.710, 28.273, 28.382, (25.423), (48.121)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 15, 2012)

Round 124 (OH)
Average: 35.85

(41.89), 33.96, 37.07, (23.16[pll skip]), 28.78, 34.62, 39.18, 32.94, 41.26, 35.48, 37.41, 37.83

Nice! New PB single (lucky), Ao5 = 32.11, and Ao12!!!


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 15, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 124 (OH)
> Average: 35.85
> 
> (41.89), 33.96, 37.07, (23.16[pll skip]), 28.78, 34.62, 39.18, 32.94, 41.26, 35.48, 37.41, 37.83
> ...



Whoohoo!



F perm said:


> Round 124
> *33.07*
> I'm back! This time full CN. It's a lot harder.



What is CN?


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 15, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> What is CN?



Colour Neutral - where you can start on any colour.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 15, 2012)

Ah.. I see. I don't think I will ever be CN. Maybe only dual color (white and yellow cross).


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 17, 2012)

hey Carl thx for posting that info about Prisma and importing scrambles - i knew it was possible but never figured out how


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 17, 2012)

Round 124 Ao12 (speed): 37.87



Spoiler



Mean: 37.97
Standard deviation: 5.20
Best Time: 30.91
Worst Time: 46.01

Best average of 5: 36.32
1-5 - (30.91) 37.86 33.93 37.17 (43.89)

Best average of 12: 37.87
1-12 - (30.91) 37.86 33.93 37.17 43.89 (46.01) 35.87 31.22 36.19 45.19 43.80 33.62



I'm actually finally improving! had a PB 34.84 Ao12 before I did these comp scrambles. I like improving! it really helps with the motivation and fun


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 17, 2012)

wow....


Graduates said:


> Ickathu - Speed - 7/18/2011



It's been over a year... And yet I average ~23 CFOP and ~27 Roux...
I should practice 3x3 more... 
I should join again doing OH...
I'll do OH tonight. *THAT'S A PROMISE.*


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 17, 2012)

Round 124 (3x3 on 4x4)

26.99, 27.87, 21.91, 34.02, 26.54, 25.95, 25.85, 22.82, 28.48, (57.43), (21.34), 29.01 = *26.94*


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 17, 2012)

Round 124

*Average of 12: 27.77*

28.73, 24.65, 24.66, 26.12, 30.51, 28.60, 30.18, 24.07, 32.21, (30.34 +2), 28.01, (24.03)

One more week until graduation (hopefully). Yay!

I'd just like to add that I set a new PB of 21.23 (OLL skip...I think haha) while I was doing my seven warm-up solves.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 18, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Four Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Four​*








No graduates this week.

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 18, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Five Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Five
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Sepember 24​**Scrambles*
1. D F' U2 B2 U' L' R F2 D U2 F' D U' L' D2 U' F D' R' F' R2 B F' D B'	
2. B2 F2 R' B U B2 D2 U2 F' L B L2 F' U F2 L' U2 F R' B2 L' B L2 B2 R'	
3. F2 R B' U' R' D2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' D R2 F2 L R' D R F D2 F2 L' R' D' F2	
4. D' F2 R' D L2 D2 F' R2 B F' D R' D' R' U F R2 F D F' L2 R2 U' F' D	
5. R F D R' F U' B2 F L' D' U' R' D' B' F2 L2 B2 L' R' B D2 U L2 R B2	
6. R' D U2 L R' B' R U F D2 L2 R2 B2 F L' R2 D L U' B2 L' R2 D' U F2	
7. U' R2 F2 L U' R2 B' U2 L2 D' B' D' L' F' D' R2 U' B2 F' D B' L B R' B'	
8. L' U2 R' U F' U2 L' B' D' L2 U L B2 L R F L2 B D' U' F' U2 L2 B' F2	
9. U' L D B L U2 R' D' U2 L' R F2 L' D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 R' F' D' U2	
10. U2 B D F' D2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L U F2 R' D2 F R D' U' B2 F2 R2 B2 L'	
11. L D U R2 D2 U' R' B' D2 B' L' B' D2 U R D2 F D2 B U2 F' D2 L D B2	
12. L' R U' B R' B' F2 U' B' D2 B' F R' U B2 F' L' D B2 L' U R' D' U B


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 18, 2012)

*Average: 52.08*

55.49, 40.62, 1:00.87, (1:12.53), 59.53, 57.59, (36.94), 51.20, 42.95, 40.96, 1:02.16, 49.44\

Lots of fails but some good solves too. I loosened my 55mm zhanchi after like 5 solves and that helped a ton.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

Roux
44.37, 37.24, 33.82, 20.74, 28.84, 25.16, 27.87, 26.13, 25.55, 28.06, 24.04, 18.94=27.75 lol wat?


----------



## kilwap147 (Sep 18, 2012)

*AVERAGE: 29.52*
CFOP

1. 27.71
2. 30.08
3. 34.93
4. 27.92
5. 28.50
6. 25.79
7. 29.44
8. 29.58
9. 31.02
10. 30.61
11. 29.01
12. 29.61


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 125 (3x3 on 4x4)

24.72, 30.20, 26.76, (34.68), (18.04), 34.49, 28.87, 26.03, 25.50, 20.25, 22.90, 22.72 = *26.25*


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 18, 2012)

round 125.
average = 28.98
(26.5) = pll skip
28.3
30.4
29.0
26.8
29.6
(34.5)
29.7
28.7
28.2
32.3
26.8

this is my personal best yet!!
i just saw mats valk's video of the 7.77 average. and after that got this.  
he is awesome.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2012)

*Round 125 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *30.19*

26.68, 32.56, 28.44, (25.28), 28.84, 35.09, 28.59, 25.98, (36.12), 30.36, 32.36, 33.03

Ugh. Nice start, but I made tons of mistakes at the end.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 125

BH

Average 39.38
(48.52) 36.11 45.39 39.71 44.65 36.62 34.44 42.21 (29.67) 37.93 37.06 39.64


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 19, 2012)

Round 125

*Average of 12: 29.90*

27.40, 28.65, 31.61 +2, 26.13, 30.11, (38.15), 31.40, 36.53, 30.15, 26.68, (25.38), 28.34


I finally graduated! 

Things didn't look too good, since I was really nervous and made a bunch of mistakes (like butchering the OLL on the 38; that probably would have been my best solve, too (it was definitely the easiest cross and F2L)). Don't ask me how, but I managed to get just hot enough toward the end and squeak out a sub-30 average. My average was 30.07 after 11 solves, so you can imagine all the pressure I felt. 

Thanks for hosting this thread, Brian, as without it I really most likely wouldn't be sub-30 right now. I'll definitely be coming back in the future...maybe W&Y/CN or 3x3 on 4x4?


----------



## hcfong (Sep 19, 2012)

Round 125
Average: 37.29

27.84, 34.80, 38.19, 58.86, 37.47, 37.12, 43.88, 36.97, 40.12, 35.36, 29.09, 39.88


----------



## Brest (Sep 20, 2012)

*Average: 32.40*

29.37 32.52 32.64 28.68 33.72 (52.54) 33.23 29.24 35.50 30.89 (22.47) 38.22


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 20, 2012)

Brest said:


> *Average: 32.40*
> 
> 29.37 32.52 32.64 28.68 33.72 (52.54) 33.23 29.24 35.50 30.89 (22.47) 38.22



OH?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Round 125 (OH)
Average: 35.06

(31.09), 38.14, 32.53, 34.21, 33.37, (44.23), 32.22, 34.08, 33.62, 39.67, 36.95, 35.77

New PB Ao12!


----------



## SebCube1641 (Sep 22, 2012)

Round 125
Average: 24.23
12:	00:25.62	
11:	00:27.14	
10:	00:20.19	
9:	00:26.37	
8:	00:26.09	
7:	00:21.46	
6:	00:26.72	
5:	00:23.48	
4:	00:24.05	
3:	00:28.49	
2:	00:20.74	
1:	00:20.41


----------



## anaveragecuber (Sep 23, 2012)

Round 125
OH
51.98

51.97, (1:19.96), 46.37, 47.26, 51.44, 55.38, 1:00.75, 57.93, 53.78, (42.82), 44.17, 51.37 = 51.98


----------



## wizH (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey! I'm all new to cubing, so it might take some months for me to reach the sub-30 goal. However, I'll give it all I got! During this session I got 4 PB's - exciting 

Round 125
*Average: 01:07.92
*

12:	(00:51.79)
11:	01:03.91
10:	01:19.54	
9:	01:12.25	
8:	01:21.58	
7:	01:16.69	
6:	(01:25.65)
5:	00:55.79	
4:	01:13.54	
3:	01:03.46	
2:	00:56.17	
1:	00:56.25


----------



## AndersB (Sep 23, 2012)

Round 125 - Roux
Avg: *39.87*

44.34, 35.94, 52.57, 41.11, 47.82, 38.77, 32.99, 32.56, 43.97, 44.14, 37.05, 21.53


----------



## bobkruijer (Sep 24, 2012)

I graduated a while back already, guess it's been about a year. I figured I give it a shot for old times' sake, I now sub-25 on average 

Keep solving!

Round 125
Rubik's cube
24-sep-2012 21:49:04 - 21:58:53

Mean: 24.27
Standard deviation: 2.46
Best Time: 19.77
Worst Time: 29.00

Best average of 5: 21.88
7-11 - (19.77) 22.41 (25.31) 21.74 21.50

Best average of 12: 24.25
1-12 - 24.56 26.65 25.92 25.20 (29.00) 32.36 (19.77) 22.41 25.31 21.74 21.50 25.60

1. 24.56 D F' U2 B2 U' L' R F2 D U2 F' D U' L' D2 U' F D' R' F' R2 B F' D B'
2. 26.65 B2 F2 R' B U B2 D2 U2 F' L B L2 F' U F2 L' U2 F R' B2 L' B L2 B2 R'
3. 25.92 F2 R B' U' R' D2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' D R2 F2 L R' D R F D2 F2 L' R' D' F2
4. 25.20 D' F2 R' D L2 D2 F' R2 B F' D R' D' R' U F R2 F D F' L2 R2 U' F' D
5. 29.00 R F D R' F U' B2 F L' D' U' R' D' B' F2 L2 B2 L' R' B D2 U L2 R B2
6. 23.59 R' D U2 L R' B' R U F D2 L2 R2 B2 F L' R2 D L U' B2 L' R2 D' U F2
7. 19.77 U' R2 F2 L U' R2 B' U2 L2 D' B' D' L' F' D' R2 U' B2 F' D B' L B R' B'
8. 22.41 L' U2 R' U F' U2 L' B' D' L2 U L B2 L R F L2 B D' U' F' U2 L2 B' F2
9. 25.31 U' L D B L U2 R' D' U2 L' R F2 L' D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 R' F' D' U2
10. 21.74 U2 B D F' D2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L U F2 R' D2 F R D' U' B2 F2 R2 B2 L'
11. 21.50 L D U R2 D2 U' R' B' D2 B' L' B' D2 U R D2 F D2 B U2 F' D2 L D B2
12. 25.60 L' R U' B R' B' F2 U' B' D2 B' F R' U B2 F' L' D B2 L' U R' D' U B


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 24, 2012)

Round *125* Speed average *43.67*

54.33, 46.41, 41.99, 45.81, 45.84, 37.26, 38.99, 40.90, 44.81, 46.16, 44.45, 37.13

Wasted most of the weeked cubing and set new PBs in all three I practice, 3x3x3: 26.64, 5x5x5: 4:09.53, 7x7x7: 9:06.84. Nice improvements when you're still in your first few months of practice. The above were with a 57mm Zhanchi, I don't seem to have any 55mm Zhanchis at work right now.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 25, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Five Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Five​*








Ickathu, I'm guessing you are back doing OH?

Brest what method?



mdolszak said:


> Thanks for hosting this thread, Brian, as without it I really most likely wouldn't be sub-30 right now. I'll definitely be coming back in the future...maybe W&Y/CN or 3x3 on 4x4?



Right on!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 25, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Six Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Six
Potential Closing Time - Monday, October 1​**Scrambles*
1. U' L U2 F2 L D B F' D L' U' B L' R2 D' B' F' R' B F D B2 U R F'	
2. B F2 D2 F2 D' L B2 U B' R D' L D' U2 B' F2 D' L' R' D2 R' F' D' B2 F2	
3. D U2 L2 R2 B F2 U' B' F2 L2 B' F2 L2 U F2 L R U B F' D2 L2 B' D' U2	
4. U' L R D F L F L2 U R2 D R2 B' F2 L' R U B2 U2 F' U2 B2 U L2 B	
5. R' U R' F D' L' D R' F' D B F U2 F' L' U B' U R2 B' U2 R D' U R	
6. D' R' U R2 U B2 F' D2 U F' L B2 D R2 B D2 F' D' U2 R' U R' D' L' R'	
7. R2 U2 R2 F' D R' U B2 L' R' B R2 U' B F2 L R2 D U' R2 U' B D' R' U'	
8. B' U B' L2 B' L2 D2 B' D' U' F D R' D2 B F D R F R2 D L2 F' L R'	
9. R B' R2 B D' B D U2 F D2 L' R D' U L F R B F' U R B' R U F	
10. D' L2 R' B2 F U R2 D2 B' F U B2 L U2 L' R2 F2 L U2 B' F R B2 L2 R2	
11. R2 U' R U2 F U' R2 U2 B' D L2 R2 U2 B2 F D' R' B2 D R2 F L' R2 F2 D2	
12. F' D' B2 F' R U2 F L D' U' L U R2 B' D2 U2 B U F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R


----------



## KCuber (Sep 25, 2012)

round 126 Roux
33.29, 30.78, 29.78, 30.18, 35.19, 28.81, 26.96, 21.32, 29.69, 26.15, 23.38, 23.56=28.26


----------



## hcfong (Sep 25, 2012)

Round 126
Average: 36.24

36.83, 34.73, 37.40, 41.94, 30.60, 28.42, 40.69, 39.13, 45.61, 28.61, 44.09, 25.78


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 25, 2012)

Round 126 BH

Average 36.48
34.21 (42.80) (25.07) 40.03 35.94 36.99 36.45 35.22 30.68 33.54 42.24 39.53


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2012)

*Round 126 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *28.27*

29.68, 25.10, 28.62, 26.19, 28.20, 29.23, (23.08), 31.66, 30.10, (32.14), 27.20, 26.70

That was really nice!


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 25, 2012)

Round 126 (3x3 on 4x4)

23.69, (35.18), 27.45, 30.64, 21.78, 23.76, 29.76, (21.71), 25.87, 26.25, 26.00, 25.32 = *26.05*


----------



## SittingDeath (Sep 26, 2012)

126 CFOP Speedsolving

wow absolutely terrible -_- I usually avg around 33-34  Nice single tho
avg of 12: 36.07

Time List:
1. 32.97 
2. 36.71 
3. 34.28 
4. (22.16) 
5. 40.31 
6. 38.96 
7. 33.03 
8. (43.38) 
9. 42.55 
10. 27.46 
11. 39.77 
12. 34.66


----------



## moralsh (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all, first time here 

Round 126, both hands:
Average: 41.15
37.83, 38.74, 38.26, 36.99, 49.17, 42.24, (50.04), 38.61, 48.91, (36.59), 42.61, 38.18

don't expect my times to improve next week, I did PB for Ao5 and Ao12 here!


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 26, 2012)

moralsh said:


> Hi all, first time here



Nice start! I started off with 48 average. Now four weeks later down the line my average is 36  I suspect it will not go much faster any time soon.


----------



## wizH (Sep 27, 2012)

Round 126 - BH

*Average: 56.02*
12:	00:56.17	
11:	00:59.13	
10:	00:59.60	
9:	00:50.05	
8:	01:05.13	
7:	01:01.37	
6:	00:51.30	
5:	00:54.80	
4:	01:00.90	
3:	00:47.92	
2:	00:53.63	
1:	00:53.22


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 29, 2012)

Round *126* Average *42.55*

48.56 54.69 37.25 38.11 42.06 39.30 [1:14.49] 40.41 (35.85) 35.73 52.30 37.01

I screwed up the cross on the 1:14.49 solve and swapped the green/white with the red/white cubies. Outsmash gave a quick algorithm (M2 U2 M2) for swapping pairs like green/white and blue/white and I use this every 50 solves or so. I wonder if an algorithm for fixing adjacent edges is as easy to remember.

I've been practicing a lot with my 5x5 and 7x7 cubes and have seen substantial improvement on them. My averages are now around 4:00 on the 5x5. A lot of the improvement is due to a better last 4 edge pairing algorithm. When I generalize it to the 7x7 I expect to average around 9:00.


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 29, 2012)

ROUND 126. average = 25.95
23.4
27.9
(38.1) = pop.  
27.9
29.0
22.5
24.6
(21.9)
24.2
26.3
28.0
25.7


i had got a 26.66 ao12 the day before yesterday. got a 26.65 ao12 yesterday.
this is my pb today.

have decreased a my time due to lookahead.  it is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 30, 2012)

Round 126 (OH)
Average: 33.18

36.22, (27.78), 38.07, 33.15, 30.83, 30.61, 30.54, 34.53, 36.40, 31.35, (39.85), 30.06

One sub-30, no sup-40. New PB Ao12!


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Sep 30, 2012)

3x3x3 on 4x4x4:

Average: 23.00
Times: 22.62, 22.96, 23.45, 22.79, 20.70, 22.31, 24.52, 22.23, 23.15, (15.75), 25.68, (25.25)

3x3x3 on 5x5x5:

Average: 25.63
Times: 29.45, 30.91, 23.52, 23.76, (30.96), (22.39), 24.15, 23.50, 25.03, 24.22, 25.95, 25.78

Stupid Z perm


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 30, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> I wonder if an algorithm for fixing adjacent edges is as easy to remember.


Put the 2 that have switched places in F and R (cross on bottom) Do R' D R D' R' (or R D R' D' R) This messes up F2L pairs, so you have to correct this before making pairs. If you did make pairs you have to do something like M' U M U' y M' U' M U y' M' U M


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 126 (speed): 38.51


Mean: 38.47
Standard deviation: 4.18
Best Time: 30.30
Worst Time: 46.27

Best average of 12: 38.51
1-12 - 40.99 (30.30) 34.03 40.03 39.21 38.60 36.94 40.65 39.08 (46.27) 42.49 33.05

Wow that (non-) consistancy!!! maybe I should warm up before I do this.......... (duh  )


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 2, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Six Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Six​*








Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 2, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Seven Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Seven
Potential Closing Time - Monday, October 8​**Scrambles*
1. D R' D2 L' B D B2 D2 F2 L U' B' F R' U2 L' U R2 D2 U' R2 D U'	
2. D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' F2 L R F2 L R B2 F' L2 D' U2 L2 B2 F D L2 F'	
3. L' U' L2 U' R B' D R2 B2 D L D' L' U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L R' F' U B'	
4. B2 R' D R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F D2 U2 L B2 R B' R B2 D' U' B' F' R2 U'	
5. F U L2 B' U' F D2 L R' B' F' U2 F2 D' L' R B R2 D2 B2 F2 L' U	
6. B' L' R2 D2 U F' D F2 U' F L2 D U' B2 F D U' B2 R U' R B2 F	
7. R2 D2 L' U2 L2 R' F2 U2 L2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 U' B2 D' F2 R' B2 F' U2 L2	
8. U2 B F2 U' F' D2 U B D L D F R F U R U R' D' B D U' B'	
9. F' L2 B U2 L2 R2 D' U2 R F2 L2 D' B' U' L B L2 R' B R' F' D2 F'	
10. R2 B2 U' L F' D' R' D U' L2 R B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R' B R2 U2 F'	
11. D' B F2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 B F U L' D B2 F2 D' R' D2 B F2 U R B2	
12. R2 B' D R2 F2 L2 D U L2 F' D' U2 B' L' B' D U2 R2 F' D' R2 D F2


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 127: 3x3 on 4x4 

Session Average: 29.73

Individual Times:
31.50, 29.92, 30.44, 28.17, (26.23), 33.61, 28.76, (34.00), 29.60, 28.22, 30.41, 26.72


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 2, 2012)

rouns 127.
average = 26.63
25.8, 28.1, 27.5, (22.8), 28.1, 24.1, 26.3, (30.4), 30.2, 23.8, 28.1, 24.3


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 2, 2012)

First time competing here.. so hopefully doing this right:

Round 127

Mean: 51.81
*Average: 52.96*
Best time: 29.81
Median: 53.82
Worst time: 1:02.37
Standard deviation: 8.27

Best average of 12: 52.96
1-12 - 53.40 56.39 45.14 55.78 57.19 54.24 (29.81) (1:02.37) 44.69 50.47 59.05 53.23


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 127

BH:

Best average of 12: 36.44
32.89 38.42 (40.89) (28.09) 38.35 40.46 38.87 35.04 38.07 34.28 37.15 30.87


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 2, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> First time competing here.. so hopefully doing this right:
> ......(29.81) .....



Wow!! You are on fire this week!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 2, 2012)

You should have heard me when that one was happening.. all the F2L pairs lined themselves up as I started putting them in. LOL


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 2, 2012)

You are awesome! LOL...


----------



## Mikel (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 127
3x3 Stage on 8x8
DNF
1:39.13, 47.08, 51.56, 1:26.02, 50.55, 38.96, 46.59

I'll add the rest later.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 2, 2012)

What do you use for Z perm on big cubes (assuming no M moves)?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2012)

*Round 127 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *27.40*

26.62, (22.29), 26.22, 31.16, 27.42, 30.32, 28.02, 30.46, 25.90, 23.92, 23.91, (34.50)

One away from graduating (again)...


----------



## Brest (Oct 3, 2012)

*Average: 30.48*

28.40 29.51 24.98 30.72 36.33 26.79 25.07 31.15 (22.83) 34.18 (39.67) 37.67

Roux


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> What do you use for Z perm on big cubes (assuming no M moves)?



R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' (U2)


----------



## hcfong (Oct 4, 2012)

Round 127
Average :34.74

34.12, 32.90, 43.23, 38.58, 31.75, 29.48, 32.20, 43.87, 26.90, 35.79, 31.57, 37.79


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm going to practice Roux from now on:

Average: 33.62
Times: (26.54), 31.68, 30.28, 32.82, 35.56, 37.05, 36.60, (38.93), 36.95, 27.27, 34.39, 33.59

I think I should practice my blocks more :/

EDIT: I think I can sub-30 now... I'll try again later. Btw, it's Penguinstorm300, not Penguinestorm300


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 5, 2012)

Round 127 (3x3 on 5x5)

(20.38), 31.03, 29.19, 34.56, 32.42, 31.26, 24.84, 27.86, 25.37, 29.67, (35.38), 28.25 = *29.44*


----------



## wizH (Oct 7, 2012)

Round 127 - BH
*Average: 39.11*

Improving slowly but steady 

Individual times:

12:	00:43.10	
11:	00:39.51	
10:	00:35.27	
9:	00:47.79	
8:	00:35.01	
7:	(00:49.38)	
6:	00:37.09
5:	(00:35.01)	
4:	00:35.03	
3:	00:43.41	
2:	00:36.21	
1:	00:38.64


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 8, 2012)

Round 127 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 31.74

27.39, 31.48, 35.51, 31.93, (24.59), 26.65, 33.70, (39.09), 30.31, 33.77, 33.76, 32.89

I'll come back with OH after I graduate with 3x3 on 4x4. I think this goes to show that I need to mod my 4x4. It locks up way too much. Or else I just suck at big cubes...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 9, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Seven Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Seven​*








Congratulations to hemang sarkar who graduates this week.


Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




No OH-ers this week


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 9, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Eight Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Eight
Potential Closing Time - Monday, October 15​**Scrambles*
1. B' F2 R2 B' F L' B L' F R2 B' R D2 L' F' R U2 R2 U L2 F2 D' U	
2. B' R2 U' L F2 D R F' D' R2 B' U2 B R2 B' F D' L2 D2 L2 U B' F	
3. F U' L2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 L' F' R D' L2 D U2 B L' D2 R' D' B U' B2	
4. F2 U2 L R B' R B' R D2 L2 F L2 R' F2 L B2 U2 B F2 D' F2 R' F'	
5. R' D2 L2 B' U' B F L2 U F D' L D' L R' D' L2 R2 B' F R2 B2 L	
6. B2 U B U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' U L' R B' D R B2 D B2 F2 U2 L'	
7. L' R B D U2 R' B' R2 D' B2 F D B2 D' L R D L2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2	
8. L' R' F D L D R2 U R F2 L' D2 U' B F R U2 F U R' B F2 L'	
9. L B2 U2 L2 R D' L2 R' B' R' D' B' L' B' F U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R' F	
10. R2 D' F L2 R' D R2 F2 D L2 B R2 B2 U B2 L R2 D' F' D2 U' L' F2	
11. D' B2 R B D' U' B D U' R B2 U' L' B2 R D F' D' L2 D' U L F2	
12. R D' F R2 D U' B2 D F L U2 B2 U2 R B2 F U L U2 L U F' R


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 9, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Or else I just suck at big cubes...


 Do you have a video of a solve? I would love to see it. I am guessing that the sucking part is exagerated.


----------



## moralsh (Oct 9, 2012)

Round 127 (Sorry for being late, horrible week at work, little time, little practice)

Both hands:

Average of 12: 41.93, one step back 
45.70, 
43.50, 
38.08, 
(52.00), 
42.89, 
40.70, 
35.78, 
42.57, 
(33.93), 
42.00, 
44.73, 
43.39


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 9, 2012)

Round 128

BH

Average 34.93

32.17 36.90 33.76 34.73 (28.57) 38.50 (39.45) 37.34 36.96 32.33 32.93 35.53


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

Round 128

OH : 38.75, 39.50, 29.93, 38.77, 33.26, 27.03, 30.31, 33.39, 28.23, 31.36, 29.07, 35.38 = 32.85


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2012)

*Round 128 - 3x3 on 5x5*
Average: *28.61*

(37.26), 26.00, 25.92, (22.50), 30.60, 25.73, 25.89, 26.80, 30.00, 34.06, 32.15, 28.90

Hey, I graduated!


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 10, 2012)

Round 128 3x3 speed

40.84, 51.22, 43.03, 49.29, 50.83, (36.22), 40.03, 42.34, 45.01, [2:07.37], 46.24, 39.36

In addition to the fact that I've been practicing 5x5 only, my regular cube (55mm Zhanchi, black) is in the middle of repainting. This is a standard black Zhanchi that is a little looser than I like.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 10, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Do you have a video of a solve? I would love to see it. I am guessing that the sucking part is exagerated.



I only have one video of a 4x4 solve and it is the very first time I ever solved the 4x4 cube (or touched it or seen it in person). It is over 9 minutes long with DNF because I didn't know what to do when I ran into parity. I haven't practiced 4x4 much yet. Right now it takes me over 2 minutes for a solve...

Round 128 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 30.55

30.75, (37.19), 29.10, 31.01, 28.54, 33.11, 32.15, 30.04, 30.09, 26.59, (25.81), 34.14

Doing this 3x3 on 4x4 was kind of annoying because of all the lock-ups but I just went back to normal 3x3 and suddenly beat my PB Ao5 and Ao12! I heard of this "phenomenon" before. I wonder why it happens...


----------



## Gordon (Oct 10, 2012)

Round *128* 
3x3 BH

*Average of 12: 46.18*
46.94, 44.58, 47.22, 48.42, (39.46), 47.41, 50.52, 42.92, 44.71, (50.68), 43.78, 45.28


Maybe I would be better if I wouldn't time the solves at 6.30 a.m.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 10, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I heard of this "phenomenon" before. I wonder why it happens...



I think doing 4 X 4 is harder on your eyes. Cubies are smaller and there are lot's more of them. So going back to 3 X 3 your brain and eyes are still working hard and then you will have a better lookahead because the brain and eyes spot them so much faster.


----------



## hcfong (Oct 10, 2012)

Round 128:
Average: 36.07

32.67, 31.82, 38.81, 34.31, DNF, 34.10, 39.23, 38.64, 32.23, 34.63, 36.37, 39.69


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 10, 2012)

I think the advantage of doing big cubes (in speeding up your 3x3 times) is that it takes longer to turn a big cube. So it's the "slow down and speed up" thing.

Another difference I find with big cubes is that the edges are larger compared to the corners and this makes them easier to spot.


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 11, 2012)

Round 128 OH
Average: 35.69

(44.94), 41.02, 42.39, 35.16, 31.19, 33.52, 32.09, 34.79, 38.77, 36.29, (27.39), 31.66

Best Ao5: 33.47

Super awesome! Pb single by two seconds(pll skip), and pb ao5 and ao12 by one second each.


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 11, 2012)

Round 128 (3x3 on 5x5)

29.01, 27.51, 26.11, (33.22), 29.79, 32.25, (24.16), 26.09, 31.02, 30.90, 32.15, 32.49 = *29.73*


----------



## moralsh (Oct 12, 2012)

Round 128, Both hands:

Average: 39.67 PB Ao12 (also PB Ao5 the first five)

35.26, 44.61, 40.03, 35.32, 31.89, 51.70, 44.67, 37.96, 37.90, 44.24, 37.44, 38.86 

@Brian, Could you please add my round 127 to the stats? (I was a couple of days late) 

Thanks!


----------



## wizH (Oct 14, 2012)

Round 128 - Both hands:

*Average: 35.70*

I think there is something wrong with my graph?

Individual times:
12:	00:34.66	
11:	00:37.59	
10:	00:38.29	
9:	00:33.91	
8:	00:38.73	
7:	00:29.84	
6:	00:39.69	
5:	00:32.92	
4:	00:32.30	
3:	00:34.57	
2:	00:39.35	
1:	00:34.73


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 16, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Eight Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Eight​*








One graduate this week. Way to go MikeHughey!



CarlBrannen said:


> 40.84, 51.22, 43.03, 49.29, 50.83, (36.22), 40.03, 42.34, 45.01, [2:07.37], 46.24, 39.36



Please include your average.



moralsh said:


> @Brian, Could you please add my round 127 to the stats? (I was a couple of days late)



Got it.



wizH said:


> I think there is something wrong with my graph?



Yea that's wierd... it's correct this week. 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 16, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Nine Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Nine
Potential Closing Time - Monday, October 22​**Scrambles*
1. F2 U B2 L U L' D' U2 L R F R2 D' L B2 F2 D L' R2 F R2 B2 F U2 L'	
2. L R F2 L' B L' U2 L' R' F L' B' F' L2 R2 B L' F' U' B2 R' F R F' U'	
3. F R2 D2 U L B' F2 R2 U' R' F D2 U' L2 F' D2 B' U B' R' D' L2 F' L R	
4. U2 L2 D L D2 B' U2 F U' F' R B' F' D2 B D2 L2 U2 L' R D B' D U' F'	
5. L2 R D2 U' B F' R D' B' U R' B' D R' D' L R U R' U' F' R B' L' F2	
6. D L2 R U2 L2 R2 D U' R' B' F U' L R' U2 R U2 F2 U' L B F D' B' F	
7. D R D2 B F' L D U L2 D' L R2 F2 R D2 L' U' F D' R2 F L U2 B L	
8. L R' D' F R2 D2 U2 R' B' F' U2 R2 B F L' D' L' B2 U F' R D' B R' F2	
9. D2 U2 L2 D L R' F' U' R U L B2 F L U R U L2 R' D2 L2 D B' L2 F'	
10. D2 U2 B' L' B2 U2 B F R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R B' U2 L2 R B2 F L R' U' B R2	
11. L F2 R' U' L2 F' D U L2 D' U' R2 D' U L2 R2 D R B F' D U' R B' L	
12. B2 R D L B' F R2 U' L' R' B R B2 F' R' D2 L R2 D B2 F2 D L R' F'


----------



## moralsh (Oct 16, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> Got it.



Are you sure? 

Please, don't redo anything, I'll wait for next week and hopefully for a faster time!


----------



## hcfong (Oct 16, 2012)

Round 129
Average: 37.67

41.54, 35.82, 45.89, 28.15, 35.24, 32.95, 46.30, 28.23, 30.00, 51.26, 41.05, 39.67


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 16, 2012)

Round 129
OH
Avg : 35.80
46.02, 31.42, 32.09, 33.18, *47.41*, 30.16, 30.60, 38.65, *25.42*, 39.24, 38.78, 37.87


----------



## Gordon (Oct 16, 2012)

Round *129*
3x3 BH

*Average of 12: 38.05*
36.80, 35.02, 37.13, (32.62), 36.31, 39.14, (44.84), 35.49, 36.95, 39.90, 41.44, 42.36

It's a new PB for avg of 12, including a new avg of 5 PB: 36.04 (36.80, 35.02, (37.13), (32.62), 36.31)


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 16, 2012)

Round 129:

BH:

Average : 34.13
35.07 35.65 33.75 38.42 34.79 (29.31) 32.82 32.06 31.20 36.73 (39.32) 30.84


----------



## F perm (Oct 16, 2012)

Round 129
*1:07.72*
I quit CFOP awhile back, and I was doing a CN sub-30 race, but this is new.
ZZ OH


Spoiler



Rubik's cube one-handed
Oct 16, 2012 3:04:02 PM - 3:23:06 PM

Mean: 1:09.05
Average: 1:07.72
Best time: 44.25
Median: 1:06.58
Worst time: 1:47.20
Standard deviation: 17.63

Best average of 5: 1:04.74
5-9 - 1:13.90 52.92 1:07.40 (44.25) (1:39.75)

Best average of 12: 1:07.72
1-12 - 1:00.04 1:08.26 1:00.31 1:14.92 1:13.90 52.92 1:07.40 (44.25) 1:39.75 (1:47.20) 53.92 1:05.76

1. 1:00.04 L2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U B' D B L B R F' U' B' R2 U2
2. 1:08.26 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 U2 R' L' B' R F' U2 L U' B D U
3. 1:00.31 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 B' R' L D2 F2 L U' F D B U'
4. 1:14.92 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D U2 L2 B R' B2 F2 D' R' F' U B R D'
5. 1:13.90 R2 U R2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 F L2 D2 U R F' R2 L2 D2 L2 D'
6. 52.92 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B U2 R U2 B' D R' D B L' U'
7. 1:07.40 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' F D' U2 L F' L2 B2 U2 F D
8. 44.25 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 U R' U B' L' B' D R U
9. 1:39.75 L2 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U B2 U' B2 L' F D' B' L2 U R2 B D' R D
10. 1:47.20 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D B2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 F' L' D2 F' R D' R'
11. 53.92 U F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 D B2 R2 B' D' L' D' R' B2 L' B D' L2 B'
12. 1:05.76 D' L2 F2 D B2 D F2 D' L2 D F2 R' F U2 B R B U F2 R B2


<3 ZZ!
No <3 OH... yet


----------



## hfsdo (Oct 17, 2012)

round 129
avg: 32.08
33.52 29.16 28.96 25.33 33.78 28.19+ 37.31 26.63 31.08 36.00 35.77 37.33


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 17, 2012)

Round 129 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 27.91

31.33, 25.71, 25.41, (21.70), 26.39, 27.75, 26.56, 27.91, 30.75, 31.28, 26.05, (32.12)

No, I did not mod my cube yet. Maybe I'm just getting more used to no corner cutting. Or maybe it's because I didn't practice my 3x3 as much to reinforce corner cutting habits.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 19, 2012)

Round *129* Average: *47.17*

38.78, 1:47.61, 39.31, 33.90, 58.40, 46.03, 42.48, 44.05, 38.67, 49.66, 51.04, 1:03.31

I'm still working on repainting my cubes. Right now my Zhanchi 55mm needs to be sanded and a top coat clear. The blue face has metallic glitter. To the fingers, it's like having all but one face with smooth stickers. I should be back on track next week or two.


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 20, 2012)

1.) 26.50
2.) 33.41
3.) 34.16
4.) 34.35
5.) 31.53
6.) 33.54
7.) 33.52
8.) 32.65
9.) 31.55
10.) 32.92
11.) 25.09
12.) 21.13 (My new PB!)

Average - 30.86


----------



## Outsmash (Oct 20, 2012)

Round 129
Oh
37.43, (41.86), 32.66, 32.78, 37.89, 36.37, 32.55, 29.92, (28.81), 32.67, 30.78, 32.31 = *33.54*


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 20, 2012)

Round 129 (3x3 on 5x5)

30.78, (21.66), 24.36, 27.38, (34.92), 25.95, 31.81, 27.80, 30.28, 34.88, 33.45, 28.77 = *29.54*


----------



## moralsh (Oct 20, 2012)

Round 129 Both hands,

Horrible work week again, I'm a little bit stuck around 40, but improving at least 
Avg 39.04

45.27, 36.33, 39.72, 35.28, 38.70, 37.06, (46.11), (32.82), 42.52, 40.54, 38.43, 36.57


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 21, 2012)

Round 129 OH
Average = 36.28

32.88, 41.16, 32.83, 30.78, 37.03, 35.40, 40.99, (28.81), 37.80, (43.56), 36.68, 37.26


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 23, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Nine Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Nine​*







Congratulations to FaLoL who graduates this week.

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 23, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Thirty
Potential Closing Time - Monday, October 29​**Scrambles*
1. D B' D2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 U L' B' F2 L' R B' F2 D' F' U2 R2 B L D' F2 D	
2. F2 L2 R' U2 L' B' L2 B' D' R2 B' L2 D U F U' F2 L R' B F' U2 B' D' U	
3. D B L' D2 B2 F R2 B F' D' U' B' D2 B2 F' D' B R' B' L' R D2 R U2 B2	
4. U2 L R B2 F U2 F R' D F2 L' B D U' F D2 B' F U B' F U' B' R' B'	
5. R' F' U' B2 L2 R2 B' R D L U2 L' B2 F R2 F' L2 D' U' R2 U2 F U B2 L2	
6. F L2 B L' F' D' U L R F' U' F L U' B2 U' R' U2 B2 F' L R B D R2	
7. L' D U F' U' B' F2 L' D' F' L R2 B' L2 B2 D2 U' F' D2 R2 B' D2 F2 R B'	
8. B2 U2 L2 B F L R B2 R2 D U2 B U R2 B F L2 B L2 D' B L F U2 L2	
9. F2 D2 R2 U F L2 F2 L' U' L' F2 R' D2 U2 B' F L2 F' U' F L' F2 D' R' D'	
10. L F L' B F' L F U' R F D F2 D2 B' D' L' U' L2 R' D2 U' R' B2 R2 B2	
11. B2 F U2 L' B2 D' U' L' F D2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' F' L2 B R' D B' F2 R'	
12. L2 F2 U R2 D U L' R' F2 D' U2 F R D B2 R2 U2 B2 R U L R' U L R2


----------



## hcfong (Oct 23, 2012)

Round 130
Average: 35.50

36.51, 33.81, 43.10, 35.13, 32.52, 31.19, 1:05.35, 28.90, 37.35, 35.56, 38.59, 31.27


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 23, 2012)

Round 130 
BH 

Av 32.78
36.15 32.89 34.45 (39.59) 29.95 (28.90) 30.84 33.40 32.75 33.56 32.17 31.68

[ E D I T] allmost PB..  [/ E D I T]


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 23, 2012)

Round 130
ZZ

Average: 32.93
29.19, 1:01.01+[Over inspected AND messed up EO], 32.03, 39.98, 25.36, 25.82, 28.89, 47.14[Messed up EO], 21.62, 34.32, 42.88, 23.65

Should have been faster... :fp


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 23, 2012)

Round 130
OH

45.39, 34.04, 39.58, 35.91, 35.17, 36.14, 39.70, 39.88, 36.61, 28.00, 29.38, 31.41 = 35.78

meh, so much fail for warming up.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Oct 23, 2012)

Round 130
CFOP

AVERAGE : 34.05

times: 29.72, 29.47, 31.85, 34.34, 38.58, 29.80, 36.88, 41.97, 36.04, 41.30, 29.29, 32.56

:s


----------



## BenVdd (Oct 24, 2012)

Round 130 
CFOP 
Average *33.67*

Times : 25.90, 35.02, 34.54, 36.76, 34.56, 38.30, 34.85, 46.05, 27.09, 32.28, 27.15, 36.15

Pretty good by my standards, and got a PB on the first solve aswell


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 24, 2012)

Round 130 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 28.39

27.02, 31.86, 31.10, 26.02, 27.66, 32.17, 29.56, 22.38, 29.60, (33.60), (21.91), 26.57


----------



## Gordon (Oct 25, 2012)

Round *130*
3x3 BH

*Average of 12: 42.33*
39.62, (1:08.66), (32.54), 43.90, 49.40, 46.33, 41.94, 35.14, 42.40, 50.86, 37.74, 35.92


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 25, 2012)

Round 130 OH:
Average: 38.28

47.37, 35.02, 48.55, 41.43, 30.67, 35.85, 37.26, 35.78, 31.36, (1:05.62), (28.50), 39.55

Terrible average with counting 48 and 47 
The only good thing was a new PB NL at 28.50.

I think I have done too much OH lately, so my hand hurts and isn't as fast as usually. I don't think I will practise more OH this week :'(


----------



## F perm (Oct 25, 2012)

Round 130
*49.30*
ZZ OH
Sorry for skewing the graph you speedy one handers 
But I did crush all my PB's, so that's good.


Spoiler: times



Rubik's cube one-handed
Oct 25, 2012 4:42:10 PM - 4:58:16 PM

Mean: 49.66
Average: 49.30
Best time: 40.25
Median: 48.37
Worst time: 1:02.67
Standard deviation: 6.88

Best average of 5: 46.33
8-12 - 47.60 (40.25) (56.56) 42.26 49.14

Best average of 12: 49.30
1-12 - (1:02.67) 59.64 45.20 47.48 50.75 41.43 52.92 47.60 (40.25) 56.56 42.26 49.14

1. 1:02.67 D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L' U' F' U L2 D F2 L' F D2
2. 59.64 D' F2 D F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D L D2 R F' L2 B2 R D F' D2
3. 45.20 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L D2 B L2 B' D2 B D2 B' D'
4. 47.48 D R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' F D L' B L' F D' F' D2 F
5. 50.75 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 R U' F L' F' L D B2 F' L2 U'
6. 41.43 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 U' F' R2 L' B' F' U' F' U L' F'
7. 52.92 D U F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 B' D' F' D2 L' D' R U' F2 L2 D'
8. 47.60 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F D B' D L U' B2 F R2 U' L'
9. 40.25 B2 D F2 U L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D R B2 U R' B' F2 L2 B2 U'
10. 56.56 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D U2 R2 U' F' R2 F R D' L B2 D' U2 R U'
11. 42.26 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D F' U R F L U' L D' F R2
12. 49.14 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D B2 U B2 U L B' F U' B L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 27, 2012)

Round 130 - Speed 
Roux

1.) 32.22
2.) 27.13
3.) 30.48
4.) 22.74
5.) 24.41
6.) 28.68
7.) 33.62
8.) 34.94
9.) 33.30
10.) 35.48
11.) 34.98
12.) 30.26

Average = 30.69


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 27, 2012)

Round *130* Speed *46.83*

48.41, 45.18, 44.55, 55.46, 41.72, 42.07, 42.96, 54.49, 48.14, 49.49, 46.04, 47.01

I've had a _tough_ week. Next week I expect considerable improvement with a little practice, my cube fixed and my health improved.


----------



## moralsh (Oct 27, 2012)

Round 130 Both hands

Avg: 36.92 a step forward 

35.83, 40.90, 39.90, (43.99), 35.91, (33.23), 39.21, 38.09, 34.24, 37.19, 34.31, 33.60


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 27, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty*

*Round One Hundred Thirty
Average: 2:12.79 (132.41)*

OH
160.02 118.19 104.88 140.92 128.04 (173.13) 101.85 120.92 172.95 (87.92) 165.85 114.32

First time ever.



Spoiler



edit - Sunday - hand is tired!
Round Ten
Average: 2:20.48

3:15.72, 2:25.48, 1:27.05, 4:52.28, 1:47.58, 2:01.46, 4:21.03, 2:05.23, 2:14.21, 1:50.04, 1:57.02, 1:01.29


----------



## Yellow Toad (Oct 27, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty
My Average Is 1:21.99 *

1:25.13, 1:51.85, (1:59.27), (1:03.77), 1:16.61, 1:26.12, 1:10.28, 1:24.96, 1:09.19, 1:11.29, 1:09.87, 1:34.60

Today was a good rubix cubing day because I did a average with dad. Dad went OH and I went both hands!!!



Spoiler



Round Ten ( Day Two)
Times:
1:06.03, 1:20.02, 1:15.19, 1:06.40, 1:01.10, 1:09.43, 1:14.07, 1:13.27, 1:27.05, 1:16.81, 1:11.73, 1:04.05 

My Average Of 12 Is 1:11.70


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 28, 2012)

Average of 12 One Handed. (My first AO12 using OH)

12:	(01:28.18) New PB	
11:	01:54.41	
10:	02:03.62	
9:	01:59.03	
8:	01:49.92	
7:	02:02.80	
6:	01:33.60	
5:	02:12.66	
4:	02:11.62	
3:	02:07.79	
2:	02:11.34	
1:	01:57.21

Average - 1: 57


----------



## Outsmash (Oct 29, 2012)

Round *130*:

*OH*: 29.59, 31.36, 29.59, 29.67, 29.24, 28.15, 28.44, 31.81, 31.59, (26.49), (31.91), 29.20 = *29.86*

Finally


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirty​*








No graduates this week.

Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-One Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-One
Potential Closing Time - Monday, November 5​**Scrambles*
1. L B D F2 D2 B D U F D B' F D' L' B' L R2 B2 F2 L2 R U2 F L F'	
2. L2 R2 F2 R' B2 F' L' R' U2 R' B L' D U B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U L R	
3. U' R' B R F D' B' F U2 F D' U2 F' U2 F' R D R' B' F R F' D' U2 R2	
4. L R' F' U F2 D' U' B' F2 L' R2 F' U2 L' U2 L U R' D' U B' F U' L' B'	
5. D B' D' U' R' B2 L' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' U' L' F R' F2 L' D2 R B2 R D	
6. U' F U' L D' B2 L2 D U' F L2 R2 B F' D' B' L F2 U2 F U B' L D' B2	
7. D' L2 R U' F' R' U2 L U B D F U B' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 B2 D' L' U L R	
8. F2 U' F' L' R' B U' L2 R' B' U' L D' L2 R2 B' D2 F' R D B2 F U R D'	
9. F2 U' R' B2 R' B U' B2 U' L B' F U' B' L2 F' U' B' F' D' U' F R' D' L2	
10. R2 F U R2 U' L B F' U' F' U' F L' D R' F2 D2 B U2 L2 D L' U2 R' U2	
11. D U F R F2 D U2 F2 D2 F L' B2 F' L2 U R B L' D U2 B' L' F L R'	
12. F' R' B' F R D U L2 F' L U L B' L R U R' F D' L2 U' L U' L2 B


----------



## hcfong (Oct 30, 2012)

Round 131:
Average: 34.84

47.73, 31.71, 51.46, 32.24, 29.20, 34.07, 31.82, 31.02, 34.21, 30.20, 36.46, 38.95


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 30, 2012)

Round 131
BH

Average 30.79 <<NEW PB!>>
32.59 28.77 31.95 27.76 32.65 27.57 31.05 (25.57) 32.07 31.86 (34.37) 31.63


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 30, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Round 131
> BH
> 
> Average 30.79 <<NEW PB!>>
> 32.59 28.77 31.95 27.76 32.65 27.57 31.05 (25.57) 32.07 31.86 (34.37) 31.63



Nice!

Round 131
ZZ

Average: 26.79
22.76, 28.23+, 31.35, 30.65, 19.59, 26.81, 34.36, 25.59, 19.27, 40.19+, 27.15, 21.41
More like it. The +2's are over inspections.


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 30, 2012)

12:	00:29.65	
11:	00:35.70	
10:	00:28.75	
9:	00:26.19	
8:	00:21.77	
7:	00:30.29	
6:	00:30.55	
5:	00:34.51	
4:	00:28.93	
3:	00:38.47	(Messed up my CMLL)
2:	00:26.92	
1:	00:28.78	

Speed - Roux
Average = 30.04 !!!!! SO CLOSE!!!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 31, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Round 131
> BH
> 
> Average 30.79 <<NEW PB!>>
> 32.59 28.77 31.95 27.76 32.65 27.57 31.05 (25.57) 32.07 31.86 (34.37) 31.63



See... told ya you'd be sub-30 way before Christmas. You've only got a small step left to go and it's just Halloween.

I'm reserving this spot. Going to put up my times soon. Hope to graduate this week and continue with OH again.

Btw, Brian, my name has an "L" between the K and Y. It's easy to miss. I didn't even notice you mispelled it all this time. So you can change it on your spreadsheet...

Edit:
Round 131 (3x3 on 4x4) 
Average: 29.88

31.95, 27.68, 29.51, (25.10), 31.80+, 28.21, 32.35, (34.53), 27.77, 27.04, 28.89, 33.57

Whew... that was really close to being fail. Annoying lockups. I must mod my SS4x4 when I have some time. But for now, I get to go back to OH, yay!


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 31, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> See... told ya you'd be sub-30 way before Christmas. You've only got a small step left to go and it's just Halloween.



LOL, I hope so. But graduation is still way off.  This weekend I had two sub 31 Ao12's. But after that they where all in de 34 - 35 second range.. That is so disheartening at times. Still I do believe I will be true sub 30 any time soon.


----------



## F perm (Oct 31, 2012)

Round 131
*48.33*
Barely any improvement.
ZZ OH


Spoiler: Times



Rubik's cube one-handed
Oct 31, 2012 3:28:00 PM - 3:42:53 PM

Mean: 48.63
Average: 48.33
Best time: 42.98
Median: 47.04
Worst time: 57.28
Standard deviation: 4.30

Best average of 5: 45.68
5-9 - 46.23 (42.98) 44.87 45.95 (53.39)

Best average of 12: 48.33
1-12 - 43.95 48.82 47.25 (57.28) 46.23 (42.98) 44.87 45.95 53.39 53.25 46.82 52.73

1. 43.95 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F U2 L' U F L' D L U B' U
2. 48.82 F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 L D' R' F' L' D2 L2 D' R' U' L'
3. 47.25 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 U R2 B R' U B D2 F' R2 U' L' D'
4. 57.28 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L B' L F R' B2 U' L B2 D U2
5. 46.23 R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L' F2 L F2 D' L' F' D' U' R' U'
6. 42.98 U' R2 U B2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' B L B' D R' L2 F D2
7. 44.87 U B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 F D L F U B' U2 F2 L D U2
8. 45.95 D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 U' F' U L2 U R U F U L' U'
9. 53.39 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' B R' U' F2 D' F L2 B L
10. 53.25 B2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L F' L2 B U R' L2 F L B' U'
11. 46.82 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 D' L' D2 R' F' U2 B2 U' R D R'
12. 52.73 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 U F2 R B U2 B2 D2 U2 R D R' D2 U'


----------



## cuber93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Round 131
average 28.42
12:	00:30.48	
11:	00:33.10	
10:	00:25.14	
9:	00:25.35	
8:	00:30.68	
7:	00:27.50	
6:	00:32.56	
5:	00:26.71	
4:	00:38.10	
3:	00:25.13	
2:	00:25.01	
1:	00:27.56


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 1, 2012)

*R131:
OH:*
27.61, 23.22, 27.66, 31.12, (33.85), 29.65, 27.61, 30.48, 29.47, 26.78, 33.85, (20.13) = 28.74
Almost sub-20 solve :O


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 1, 2012)

*Round 131*
*F2L BH*

times : 37.02, 37.65, 40.02, 31.78, 31.70, 32.00, 42.42, 34.85, 32.97, 34.15, 33.21, 36.15
average : 34.98


----------



## Gordon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Round 131*
3x3 BH

*Average of 12: 42.02*
34.71, 40.02, 49.14, 39.58, 43.67, 32.08, (31.96), 39.74, (59.16), 47.74, 47.03, 46.49

Worst time nearly double of the best time...

I've tried my new Guhong V2 this round, maybe I'll try it next week again and hope for more consistency.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 1, 2012)

Gordon said:


> *Round 131*
> 3x3 BH
> 
> *Average of 12: 42.02*
> Worst time nearly double of the best time...



Still better than round 130  Also... My Guhong is not as nearly as fast as my Zhanchi's. In Ao12 that results in +/-5 seconds slower..


----------



## BenVdd (Nov 1, 2012)

*ROUND 131*
3x3 BH
CFOP

*Average of 12 : 30.99*
So close 

Times : 33.56 28.89 *(23.83)* (41.77) 28.62 25.28 29.18 34.89 32.97 30.51 33.30 32.65
23.83 is my new PB , 41.77 was with an edge piece popping and placing it in with a wrong flip -.- 

Overall very happy with my times
New best singles, Ao5 (27.60) and Ao12


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 1, 2012)

Way to go Ben!


----------



## hfsdo (Nov 1, 2012)

round 131
avg12: 27.85
25.65 26.65 26.80 28.80 27.47 31.83 25.58 22.61 27.90 29.91 32.47 27.93


----------



## moralsh (Nov 2, 2012)

Round 131, Both hands

Average: 36.57

Times:

36.05, 33.97, 37.57, 36.76, 35.87, 37.28, 37.85, (1:15.51), (27.36), 37.65, 33.54, 39.14

Bad session, good times 

Sixth solve should have been a 20 something, I messed up PLL and had to redo last pair and last layer. The 1:15 was more or less the same, but twice. Overal very nervous today while solving, I don't know why. But aceptable times to me nonetheless, my PB is 35.20 Ao12, so not far. 

Next week I'm gonna be sub 35, mark my words


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 2, 2012)

moralsh said:


> Next week I'm gonna be sub 35, mark my words



LOL, I say sub 34...  I know the nervous feeling. My hands get shaky when I know I am on a fast solve...


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 3, 2012)

*Round 131 OH*
Average: 35.75

35.92, (44.39), 40.55, 34.75, 36.63, 33.53, 34.38, (31.79), 32.23, 32.60, 38.39, 38.55

Solve 6-10 is a PB Ao5: 32.79

Several good solves, but also several bad solves. 0.10 sec from PB Ao12


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 5, 2012)

Round *131* Average: *41.69*

39.83, 34.00, [1:05.27], 39.13, 38.09, (28.77), 43.80, 41.00, 44.10, 33.98, 55.25, 45.70

I've finally got my 55mm Zhanchi repainted with fingernail paints and a protective coat of varnish. Maybe a little sanding to smooth the varnish and it's complete. Meanwhile I've been practicing only with the 7x7x7. But the five solves ending with 28.77 is a new PB Ao5=37.07. The 28.77 is a very lucky cross and F2L. I think that with practice so that I eliminate bad drops and pops, I should be averaging in the mid 30s. But to graduate I'm going to have to redo my algorithms in favor of ones compatible with my slow, thick, short fingers.

The rules allow one face to have a logo, so I put my name and phone number on the center white face so I might get it back if I misplace it (along with identifying info so I can keep my various hand painted 3x3s apart):
http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/Varnished55mm.jpg


----------



## FaLoL (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 131 (3x3 on 6x6)

32.10, 34.42, 30.06, 28.69, 35.70, 32.69, (45.74), 29.01, 33.28, 28.27, (27.54), 28.98 = *31.32*


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 131: 3x3 Feet

53.85, 52.55, 58.36, 52.83, 1:04.47, 1:04.99, _43.82, 50.45, 58.04, 46.73, 52.04_, 55.82 = *54.51*

_Meh. 49.74 avg5 in italics_


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 6, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-One Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-One​*








Congratulations to sneaklyfox who graduates this week!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 6, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Two Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Two
Potential Closing Time - Monday, November 12​**Scrambles*
1. U' L R B2 U2 L' R2 B' F' D2 U2 R B R2 B F2 L R D' L2 F L' R2	
2. B2 F2 L' U2 B F' L' D' U' B D' U' R' B2 U L' B' F' D2 F' U B2 F	
3. F' U' F' D R2 F' U2 F D L F' L' B' F' R F' U' L2 D' L F' U F2	
4. B F2 R' D U2 L R' B2 F' L' D2 U' L F U' R2 B' F R2 D2 B' U F2	
5. L B' F' D R' D' L R D R2 B2 L' U B2 F D U' L2 F R' U' R' U2	
6. F U2 L' B' F2 R' B' F' L2 B L' U' L2 R2 D2 L2 U F' L2 R2 D2 U2 L	
7. F2 L2 U2 B D' B L' B' D R B2 R F2 R B' U L2 B F L B' F L'	
8. U2 B' D2 U F L2 R F U R2 F2 D2 F U' R' D' B' D B2 F R2 B2 D'	
9. F' U2 R U L' R B' L2 R B' R F2 D L2 R2 F' U2 B' L D R2 F2 R'	
10. B' L R U' L R B' F' R2 U' B U' L' U' L2 F L U' B2 R2 B' L B	
11. U2 B L' B2 L2 D2 U' B' U F' R B2 L F R' F2 R D U2 L F' D' L'	
12. U' R' D B' F L' R D' L2 R' F2 L' R2 U' R U L R2 U' B' F' R2 U'


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 6, 2012)

Round 132

BH

Average 30.09
(32.84) 32.65 31.37 31.25 31.09 29.95 27.09 31.04 28.50 30.46 27.54 (26.62)


----------



## hfsdo (Nov 6, 2012)

where is my result from round 131?


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 6, 2012)

round 132
CFOP BH

times: 28.28, 28.75, 29.32, (27.71), 32.68, 28.21, 32.14, (39.55), 37.31, 35.33, 30.41, 36.84
average: 31.93


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 6, 2012)

Round 132 (OH)
Average: 33.18

33.95, 36.18, 34.34, 34.06, 31.39, 33.17, 33.24, (36.57), 33.80, 30.68, (30.05), 30.95

Urg... no sub-30 times...


----------



## F perm (Nov 6, 2012)

Round 132
*47.13*
Still barely any improvement 


Spoiler: Times



Rubik's cube one-handed
Nov 6, 2012 3:46:23 PM - 3:48:17 PM

Mean: 47.54
Average: 47.13
Best time: 31.42
Median: 48.35
Worst time: 1:07.78
Standard deviation: 9.18

Best average of 5: 45.56
1-5 - 38.36 (31.42) (50.09) 48.45 49.87

Best average of 12: 47.13
1-12 - 38.36 (31.42) 50.09 48.45 49.87 48.24 58.02 44.99 36.41 47.41 49.49 (1:07.78)

1. 38.36 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U B' L' B2 R' B U2 L' B2 U' F'
2. 31.42 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D U' B2 U' L2 U' L F R2 D' R2 F' R' B U' L2 F
3. 50.09 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D B' U2 B L' U2 R' D' F R D2
4. 48.45 L2 D F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B' U L F L F D R' L
5. 49.87 R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D F2 U R2 D B2 R U' B F L' U R' L D L2
6. 48.24 D' R2 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 D' B' R L F' U2 R' L B2 D' R' L2
7. 58.02 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U B' R U' F' D' B U2 R F' D2 L
8. 44.99 U F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D L F' D' R F' U R2 D' U' L'
9. 36.41 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' R B U2 L B' D2 L' U2 L2 D2 U'
10. 47.41 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D U' B' F2 U R D F L' B' F2 D2 U2
11. 49.49 L2 U L2 D R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U R2 F' R' B2 U2 R' D' U R L D2
12. 1:07.78 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R U2 B D B' U' F D2 B2 U'


----------



## hcfong (Nov 6, 2012)

Round 132
Average: 35.96

37.11, 40.67, 38.27, 31.79, 29.58, 32.11, 36.62, 40.01, 34.37, 37.73, 37.60, 33.99


----------



## Yellow Toad (Nov 7, 2012)

*Round 132*

*Round 132
Average: 01:13.96*

1:12.60, 1:05.84, (2:16.57), 1:08.51, 1:42.18, 1:19.85, (52.57), 1:06.53, 1:14.29, 1:08.59, 1:08.39, 1:12.90


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 7, 2012)

hfsdo said:


> where is my result from round 131?



fixed


----------



## avdpe (Nov 7, 2012)

Round 132

2H SB
Average: 2:35.77
(1:47.27), 3:13.21, 3:00.12, (4:05.51), 2:05.46, 3:08.43, 2:19.63, 2:17.69, 1:56.95, 2:45.95, 2:29.70, 2:40.55


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 7, 2012)

R132:
OH:
25.88, 31.85, 27.57, 27.08, (23.59), (33.42), 29.78, 27.09, 29.26, 27.18, 25.32, 26.06 - *27.71*

  Graduated much faster than I expected


----------



## BenVdd (Nov 7, 2012)

Round 132
BH CFOP:
*Average : 31.35*
33.92, 29.52, 30.37, 28.41, 36.38, 30.56, 34.67, 33.00, 29.98, 30.03, 26.86, 32.98

not happy at all. Alot of lockups due to my cube not turning as it should. I think i need to clean out the core but not at home so no screwdriver..


----------



## cuber93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Average of 12: 29.71
12:	00:32.00	
11:	00:28.55	
10:	00:31.08	
9:	00:24.27	
8:	00:25.44	
7:	00:29.32	
6:	00:30.21	
5:	00:28.98	
4:	00:27.99	
3:	00:34.82	
2:	00:39.73	
1:	00:28.76	

That was kinda close haha.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 8, 2012)

*Round 132*



Spoiler



*Monday*
Round 131
Average: 1:41.17

1:53.77, 1:43.29, 1:46.48, 1:49.71, (1:57.90), (56.27), 1:34.98, 1:46.81, 1:45.39, 1:38.59, 1:27.07, 1:25.62

*Tuesday*
Round Eleven
Average: 1:40.36

2:25.17, 1:43.07, (3:50.59), 1:48.51, 1:58.74, 1:33.56, 2:04.47, 1:31.28, 1:11.01, (1:09.32), 1:13.87, 1:13.97

Round 12
Average: 1:31.82

1:31.68, 1:31.05, (3:07.86), 1:18.44, 1:33.30, 1:35.13, 1:46.04, 1:31.50, 1:31.37, 1:46.18, 1:12.58, (1:09.23)

Round 13
Average: 1:39.46

1:22.63, 1:29.33, 1:37.26, 1:42.11, (2:12.08), (1:01.34), 2:05.20, 1:36.14, 1:32.31, 1:25.15, 1:59.75, 1:44.79



*Round 132
Average: 1:40.56*

1:53.72, 1:35.11, (1:20.01), 1:31.48 (2:12.26), 1:51.95, 1:41.98, 1:38.21, 1:44.04, 1:27.75, 1:37.35, 1:44.05 

So far, using Sune, Antisune, Blinkers, U, H, A, and T. 



Spoiler



*Round 14
Average: 1:30.27*

1:24.05, 1:25.28, (1:53.16), 1:26.16, 1:44.47, 1:26.66, 1:34.23, 1:43.90, 1:22.88, (1:10.34), 1:35.76, 1:19.40


----------



## pixl8 (Nov 8, 2012)

(Hi, first-timer here )
*Round 132
Average: 1:33.79 *

Brain-freeze on that last one 



Spoiler



1:30.22 1:38.45 1:15.14 1:16.81 1:12.52 (DNF) 1:11.02 (1:07.53) 1:48.01 1:31.20 1:24.29 2:50.22


----------



## Gordon (Nov 9, 2012)

*Round 132*
3x3 

*Average of 12: 43.84*
51.33, 38.81, 50.37, 40.67, 38.80, 40.96, (1:06.20), 44.24, 35.06, (32.67), 54.07, 44.08

First solve was with yellow cross (instead of white). I tried to start solving CN last week, so I only solved on yellow. Maybe the bad time this week was caused by that.

This time I realy managed it to get my fastest time more than double as fast as my worst time. 
Shitty inconsistency.

Also, after the 1:06.20 solve I nearly rage-quittet 



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 32.67
worst time: 1:06.20
best avg5: 40.09 (σ = 4.65) - 40.96, (1:06.20), 44.24, 35.06, (32.67)
best avg12: 42.02 (s = 5.76)
session mean: 44.77


----------



## moralsh (Nov 9, 2012)

round 132, both hands:

Average 34.46

37.17, 34.27, (30.33), 32.20, 33.48, 37.22, 35.95, (37.71), 32.40, 31.90, 36.35, 33.67

I've been very lucky this round, as I was a bit off of my averages the last two days, I also set my PB for Aof5 with 33.32 in the first five results. Next week I don't expect to lower my times, as I'm traveling to NY on holidays and I'll cube very little, I'll do my average as soon as I'm back on monday.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 9, 2012)

moralsh said:


> Round 131, Both hands
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I'm gonna be sub 35, mark my words






moralsh said:


> round 132, both hands:
> 
> Average 34.46
> 
> I've been very lucky this round...



Very nice!!! Sub 35 man!


----------



## FaLoL (Nov 9, 2012)

Round 132 (3x3 on 6x6)


30.75, 38.31, 45.20, 34.31, 33.59, 28.61, 30.39, 29.45, 26.67, (27.04), 27.63, (DNF) = *32.59*


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 10, 2012)

Round *132* Average *46.98*

40.12, 42.21 42.09, 53.72, 55.59, 53.18, 53.28, 46.38, 54.89, 48.82, 50.80, 46.98

Very tired, not a good time to cube, but I'm not going to have another chance before the next round.


----------



## robsztaba (Nov 12, 2012)

2:16.77, 1:58.77, 1:46.01, 2:21.79, 1:34.22, 1:56.05, 2:08.81, 2:00.71, 2:10.33, 2:46.28, 1:37.94, 2:08.50

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:34.22
worst time: 2:46.28

current avg5: 2:06.51 (σ = 5.11)
best avg5: 1:53.61 (σ = 6.72)

current avg12: 2:02.57 (σ = 13.53)
best avg12: 2:02.57 (σ = 13.53)

session avg: 2:02.57 (σ = 13.53)
session mean: 2:03.85


So, I think I posted that correct?


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 12, 2012)

robsztaba said:


> So, I think I posted that correct?



It's more like: 

Round 132 

Average 2:02.57 

2:16.77, 1:58.77, 1:46.01, 2:21.79, (1:34.22), 1:56.05, 2:08.81, 2:00.71, 2:10.33, (2:46.28), 1:37.94, 2:08.50


----------



## hfsdo (Nov 12, 2012)

round 132
avg: 29.83
25.68 34.33 34.96 27.46 26.16 30.00 29.91 29.59 27.50 25.55 34.27 33.40


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 12, 2012)

Round 132 OH:
Average: 37.70

37.62, 31.89, 42.33, 42.41, (29.51), 36.96, 36.52, 34.80, 33.69, (44.32), 41.52, 39.21

Meh, 4 solves slower than 40 sek.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 13, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Two Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Two​*








Outsmash graduates this week! Congratulations! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​




OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 13, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Three Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Three
Potential Closing Time - Monday, November 19​**Scrambles*
1. B F2 D F2 D' L' D2 U' F U' F' D F' L' F2 R2 D' B' U' B2 F D' B	
2. D2 U' R2 D' L U2 F' L' D2 R2 B U' R' D' U L B' F' R' F' R' B L'	
3. R' F' L2 R2 F L B' F2 L' D U R2 B' F D' F D' U' F' D' U' R' F	
4. U R' F D2 F2 D' R2 B F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L R' D' R2 B L' D F	
5. B2 L B2 L D2 R D B F D B2 F L2 R D' L' B F U L' B F' R	
6. R' B D' U' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' L' R F2 D R D R' B F U' F U2 L R'	
7. L2 R B' F2 D2 F2 R' U2 B' F2 D L2 D2 U' B U' F2 U2 B' F2 R' B F	
8. U' L' D2 R' D' R' F D2 R2 F' D' U' L D2 B' F' L2 U2 L D2 B' F U	
9. U B2 D' U L U B2 D2 U' F' L' U L2 B2 L R2 D' U' L2 B D2 B' F2	
10. R' D F' L B' F' L' R U2 L' B' L B2 D2 U2 B R2 F2 L2 U F2 U B'	
11. U' L D2 U F2 D B F2 D2 L B' U F2 R B2 L' D' L2 U2 R' D' F' R2	
12. B' U' R D2 U' R2 D' L F2 U2 B' U' F R D' U2 F2 D' U R2 U B2 L


----------



## cuber93 (Nov 13, 2012)

Average : 26.22
12:	00:30.05	
11:	00:25.13	
10:	00:25.86	
9:	00:27.81	
8:	00:28.40	
7:	00:23.46	
6:	00:24.01	
5:	00:28.19	
4:	00:23.53	
3:	00:26.26	
2:	00:29.33	
1:	00:23.69


----------



## hcfong (Nov 13, 2012)

Round 133
Average 39.12

36.55, 38.61, 40.72, 40.47, 41.31, 38.19, 40.36, 31.79, 41.22, 37.59, 41.03, 36.49


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 13, 2012)

Brian,

You missed me in the results of round 132. Can you please add me?

Round 133 BH:

Average _*30.14*_
31.91 31.29 *(35.49)* 30.32* (28.15)* 33.56 28.52 29.10 31.17 28.24 28.25 29.04


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 13, 2012)

Round 133
CFOP BH
Average: 28.68
Times: 25.40, 28.22, 32.56, 31.19, 31.93, 26.86, 27.72, 28.30, 26.71, 30.21, 30.24, 25.15

Yeah, sub-30 average and broke my PB Ao12, nice


----------



## pixl8 (Nov 13, 2012)

Round 133

Average: 1:15.07

1:13.18 (53.89) 1:30.89 1:14.41 1:02.68 (1:59.35) 1:20.27 1:07.18 1:08.15 1:14.60 1:32.19 1:07.13

New PB! both for single and ao12


----------



## SketchCuber (Nov 14, 2012)

Round 133
Speed- Roux

12:	00:30.03	
11:	00:29.90	
10:	00:27.29	
9:	00:33.80	
8:	00:39.00	
7:	00:25.29	
6:	00:25.89	
5:	00:25.77	
4:	00:28.98	
3:	00:33.06	
2:	00:30.62	
1:	00:29.18

Average = 29.90!
Yes! I barely made it sub 30.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 14, 2012)

Funny to see the results table. I didn't remember... 33.18 avg before I went to 3x3 on 4x4 for 5 rounds. 33.18 avg when I came back. I guess I picked up right where I left off...


----------



## rudra (Nov 14, 2012)

*Round 133
speed CFOP*

*Average = 1:04.40*

Individual Times
00:53.76
01:09.47
01:08.07
01:09.12
01:15.87
01:03:90
00:58.36
00:54.20
01:00.60
01:12.89
01:00.10
01:07.27

I've just started solving the cube. Hope my time improves.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Round 133 - OH*

43.07 (59.47) 34.20 52.25 (34.12) 36.78 41.20 48.93 36.31 49.67 59.03 45.40

*Average: 44.68*

MEH.


----------



## hfsdo (Nov 14, 2012)

round 133
avg: 27.43
25.58 28.52 25.28 25.08 25.16 30.93 30.00 32.16 21.58 32.72 26.53 25.09


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 15, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Three*



Spoiler



*Tuesday *

Round Fifteen
Average: 1:29.06

(1:05.14), 1:37.96, 1:34.91, 1:21.92, 1:34.60, 1:25.45, 1:17.23, (2:42.07), 1:09.40, 1:33.77, 1:52.18, 1:23.24

Round Sixteen
Average: 1:30.63

(1:14.04), 1:46.46, 1:38.28, 1:34.38, 1:18.04, 1:14.62, 1:16.08, 1:19.30, (2:13.74), 1:37.65, 1:56.24, 1:25.25

*Wednesday*

Round Seventeen
Average: 1:22.66

1:40.02, 1:06.41, 1:13.65, 1:15.94, 1:12.67, 1:25.97, 1:21.51, 1:15.75, 1:23.10, 1:49.61, 1:36.85, 1:20.21


*Round One Hundred Thirty-Three
Average: 1:20.30*

1:22.33 1:22.13, 1:18.82, 1:20.09, 1:10.75, 1:50.31, (2:26.61), 1:17.11, 1:09.98, (55.28), 1:28.42, 1:03.15

Learned the Headlights OLL this week


MarcelP said:


> Brian,
> 
> You missed me in the results of round 132. Can you please add me?



Fixed.



Spoiler



*Thursday*

Round Eighteen
Average: 1:19.81

1:57.22, 1:10.31, 1:24.44, 1:07.57, 57.54, 57.72, 1:41.58, 1:02.30, 1:12.72, 1:26.66, 2:26.96, 1:17.67

*Sunday*

Round Nineteen
Average: 1:26.33

1:13.14, 1:24.00, 1:18.51, 1:40.96, 1:26.15, 1:20.50, 1:43.45, 1:26.21, (DNF), 1:24.86, 1:25.55, (48.35)
New PB Single


----------



## Yellow Toad (Nov 15, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Three*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Three*
Average: 1:13.58
1:20.30, 1:20.72, DNF(1:03.58), 1:17.92, 56.15, 1:15.71, 1:14.77, 1:21.82, 1:13.40, 1:10.49, 1:04.55, (55.52)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 15, 2012)

Round 133 (OH)
Average: 31.15

25.79, (35.70), 30.68, 28.10, 33.64, 34.90, 29.28, 28.22, 35.30, 33.85, 31.71, (25.41)

5 sub-30s! Very nice! The two 25s are my 2nd and 3rd best NL times ever.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 16, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 133 (OH)
> Average: 31.15
> 
> 25.79, (35.70), 30.68, 28.10, 33.64, 34.90, 29.28, 28.22, 35.30, 33.85, 31.71, (25.41)
> ...



how are you so fast at one hand?? 

lol.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 16, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> how are you so fast at one hand??
> 
> lol.



I figure it's from my decades of being a violinist (doing crazy stuff very fast with my left hand, you know). I was pretty much semi-professional. So I think I have some advantage in finger agility and things like well-trained muscle memory. It's also quite easy for me to learn new algs.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 16, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I figure it's from my decades of being a violinist (doing crazy stuff very fast with my left hand, you know). I was pretty much semi-professional. So I think I have some advantage in finger agility and things like well-trained muscle memory. It's also quite easy for me to learn new algs.



Wow. haha. Yea, I was wondering why cause your two hand to one ratio is really good.

The only other person I know who has a great two to one ratio is TimMc and maybe Faz...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 16, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Wow. haha. Yea, I was wondering why cause your two hand to one ratio is really good.
> 
> The only other person I know who has a great two to one ratio is TimMc and maybe Faz...



Is it, really? I have no clue. What's the normal ratio? I thought OH is about double the 2H time. I'm something like that but a little less than double. I think there are other people who have about the same as me too.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 16, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Wow. haha. Yea, I was wondering why cause your two hand to one ratio is really good.
> 
> The only other person I know who has a great two to one ratio is TimMc and maybe Faz...



Phil Yu probably has the best. If he practiced 2H and moch as he does OH, he would be one of the best solvers in the world.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 16, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I ... being a violinist .... I *was* pretty much semi-professional.



And now? Still a violinist?


----------



## FaLoL (Nov 16, 2012)

Round 133 (3x3 on 6x6)

33.81, 29.68, 28.32, 35.58, 27.52, 37.29, 32.15, (25.35), 53.88, 47.61, (58.02), 30.28 = *35.61*


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 16, 2012)

Round 133 3x3
Avg. 12: 35.15
34.67, 39.11, 32.31, 39.97, 37.42, 35.05, *32.26, 33.60, (31.29), (41.51), 31.56*, 35.53

Also, in bold is my PB avg. 5  Avg. 5: 32.47

I use Petrus, and this is good for me considering I don't practice very often and don't really know what my averages are. I have an a lot of looks last layer, and don't use corner-edge pairs for the last two slots in Petrus. Is this good considering my methods?


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 16, 2012)

Round 133 OH
Average: 35.40

39.56, 31.60, 38.19, 35.76, 32.44, 43.60, (47.08), 33.08, 32.12, 35.89, 31.75, (27.50)

Best Ao5: 32.32

PB Ao12 by 0.29 and Ao5 by 0.47.
Finally new PB in OH. It have been more than a month since last time.
Today I tried to use my 50mm ZhanChi that I got two days ago. I have used a 55mm earlier, but I think I'll stick with the 50mm now.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Nov 17, 2012)

*Round 133*
*
Average: 36.73*

Best: 20.35
Worst: 42.97

1. 35.89
2. 35.59
3. 39.92
4. 20.35 (NEW PB!!!!!!)
5. 33.89
6. 38.81
7. 41.01
8. 42.97
9. 32.18
10. 38.45
11. 38.27
12. 33.29

I'm new to this, so ya just letting you know.. i dont know if i have to do anything else to join soo...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 17, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> And now? Still a violinist?



Well, I hardly have time to play now, what with three kids and all. Not like few hours a day and competitions and performances and such way back then. The only time I really take out my violin now is to demonstrate something to my students (I actually teach violin and piano privately part-time). Occasionally, I play for church or weddings.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 17, 2012)

Cool stuf. Right now I am doing a bachelor study at night time but I am close to graduating. When finished I want to pick up a study of a new instrument. I am thinking about piano. I would love to be able to play the piano. I played drums as a kid (untill 18 years or so)


----------



## Gordon (Nov 17, 2012)

*Round 133*
3x3 

*Average of 12: 40.94*
36.03, 48.83, 37.81, (34.04), 43.07, (1:07.15), 41.38, 49.57, 34.27, 43.61, 38.97, 35.81

What shall I say... disappointing... not even sub 40.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 17, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Cool stuf. Right now I am doing a bachelor study at night time but I am close to graduating. When finished I want to pick up a study of a new instrument. I am thinking about piano. I would love to be able to play the piano. I played drums as a kid (untill 18 years or so)



HA! I also played drums


----------



## avdpe (Nov 17, 2012)

133rd 

1. 2:59.17
2. 2:35.89 
3. 1:51.00 
4. 1:35.91 
5. 3:52.64*
6. 2:37.52 
7. 3:33.70 
8. 1:22.71*
9. 1:58.81 
10. 2:00.81 
11. 2:31.59 
12. 1:47.49

2:21:19 average


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Phil Yu probably has the best. If he practiced 2H and moch as he does OH, he would be one of the best solvers in the world.



Yea, I know. I was talking about people I know personally. But yea, Phil Yu is insanely good at OH.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 18, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Yea, I know. I was talking about people I know personally. But yea, Phil Yu is insanely good at OH.



Hmm... if we talk about people we know personally (in other words, have met in person)... I am the best cuber because I have not really met any other cubers!


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 19, 2012)

Round *133* Ao12 *40.37*

35.88 42.30 39.44 39.07 46.48 37.86 33.12 49.53 [55.41] 36.61 43.39 (27.74)

About halfway through this I set my new PB for a012 (that is, the previous 6 plus the first 6 of this set) of 39.12. These are very good times for me, mostly because I seem to have got lucky in figuring out the right amount of warming up. The 27.74 was an easy cross and some lucky F2L.


----------



## moralsh (Nov 19, 2012)

Round 133 BH

Average 38.67

36.22, 41.39, 41.00, 40.32, 41.16, 41.21, 32.87, 39.58, 29.63, 39.51, 37.84, 36.94

One week holidays + jet lag + sleep deprivation = 4 seconds slower, but I guess it's better than not posting a time at all so I'm happy 

next week I'll bounce back, I hope


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Nov 19, 2012)

Round 133:

Average: 52.29

Best average of 5: 50.65
1-5 - 48.51 51.22 (56.06) (47.49) 52.21

Best average of 12: 52.29
1-12 - 48.51 51.22 56.06 (47.49) 52.21 53.11 55.91 47.52 52.62 (1:02.47) 50.39 55.38


Shitty solves.. haha. Ah well at least I did some timed ones and I got some good times in the 50s where something went terribly wrong and I was able to fix it quickly.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 20, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Three Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Three​*








Two graduates this week! Congratulations cuber93 and hfsdo! 

Welcome to all the new folks!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 20, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Four Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Four
Potential Closing Time - Monday, November 26​**Scrambles*
1. R2 U2 R D L' D' R2 D2 L D2 U B R' B D2 U2 L D U2 L2 U2 L F	
2. U2 B F' D2 U B L R' B2 F' D' U F2 L2 R D2 R D F D2 F' R2 F	
3. L2 U2 B F' D' U' R2 B2 R U2 L B D B2 D2 R' D U' B D2 R' F2 R'	
4. U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 B' F R F U L R' D U2 B L U R2 B D B2	
5. B2 F2 R B L' R' D' U R2 B2 F U' B D2 U' R' B' L' R2 D L B2 D	
6. D' B' L F' U L2 U' B' U2 B' D U2 F U2 R2 D' U B' F D2 F' L' R'	
7. B R' U' R' B' F D2 L' B F L' D2 L F' D2 U2 L' R2 F L' U' L' D	
8. L2 B2 R2 B F' U' R2 U' B2 L2 R F R B2 L2 R' B2 F' D2 F2 L' D' U	
9. L2 F' R' F' D2 B2 F U2 R F2 D L D' R U2 L' U2 R' D F2 D2 F' R	
10. B D L' U R' D U2 R B D2 F2 U' R D' B' F' D2 U R' F' L2 F' L'	
11. L D' B' F' U2 F L B2 L' B2 L U L B U L2 R2 U B2 U L U2 R2	
12. L' B2 U2 L' R' U2 L R' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L D U B' D L'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Round 134 - OH
*
Average: 43.98*

36.94, 41.60, 42.80, 49.03, 55.23, 42.16, (1:30.10), 35.96, 41.50, 50.24, 44.36, (35.38)

So bad at OH


----------



## hcfong (Nov 20, 2012)

Round 134
Average: 36.42

39.41, 28.19, 37.59, 37.58, 34.38, 29.37, 33.11, 39.06, 45.45, 38.89, 43.50, 31.33


----------



## hfsdo (Nov 20, 2012)

re-entering with 3x3 on 4x4
round 134
3 on 4: 37.87
37.65 38.19 36.27 31.71 45.77 36.78 49.38 39.31 37.22 35.80 36.30 35.40


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 20, 2012)

Round *133*
Average: 25.45
24.51, 25.37, (17.80), 24.32, 29.47, (29.71), 28.45, 20.61, 25.81, 26.27, 23.56, 26.15+
Sorry, posted late. I'll do 134 later.

Round 134
Average: 23.78
26.68, 22.01, (31.35), *21.14, 22.93, 20.04, 23.10, (19.70)*, 27.39, 26.86, 23.51, 24.18
Very close to ZZ PB Ao12 (23.53) and PB Ao5!

I missed 132; do I still graduate?


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 20, 2012)

Round 134
BH CFOP

Average *29.24* 

28.31 (34.61) 29.36 28.19 32.42 26.84 31.68 (23.92) 26.22 27.19 32.13 30.01


Yeah baby yeah!!! (with my best Austin Power voice...)


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 20, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Round 134
> BH CFOP
> 
> Average *29.24*
> ...








Nice!


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 20, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Nice!



Thanks. I noticed just now I even had a PB in there:

Best average of 5: 26.75
6-10 - 26.84 (31.68) (23.92) 26.22 27.19


----------



## Gordon (Nov 21, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Round 134
> BH CFOP
> 
> Average *29.24*
> ...



One completed, two to go for sub-30.
Congratulations!


----------



## rudra (Nov 21, 2012)

Round 134 - SPEED

*Average: 00:54.68*

00:52.00, (00:47.71), 00:54.06, 00:50.11, 1:02.66, 1:01.25, 00:50.60, 00:49.13, 00:55.14, 00:56.73, (1:19.13), 00:55.07


----------



## BenVdd (Nov 21, 2012)

Round 134
CFOP
*Average : 30.55*

times :
33.01, 28.47, 31.61, 30.22, 31.91, 32.25, 34.38, 23.06, 27.86, 28.11, 27.64, 35.23

Started out very poorly, picked up tempo after the 7th solve. got it down to 30.12 So i was hyped for the last solve... Messed up the cross and with that my chances at a sub 30 avg went out of the window. Too bad. I am getting closer more often then not so i'm happy


And good job marcel!


----------



## thejasper (Nov 21, 2012)

Round 134 - SPEED

Average: *1:05:54*
01:01.68 (01:39.99) 01:03.28 54.84 55.06 01:11.42 01:14.08 01:00.57 01:29.05 01:06.95 58.56 (53.20)

Not really consistent times yet  Sometimes I freak out when I don't see the F2L pieces to insert lol


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Round 134 - OH
Average: 33.57*

Mean: 33.90
Average: 33.57
Best time: 22.56
Median: 33.78
Worst time: 48.53
Standard deviation: 7.07

36.93 42.38 30.48 38.95 33.14 (48.53) 34.42 35.99 24.70 27.27 31.48 (22.56)

PB single, twice.  (24.70, then 22.56)
PB Ao5: 27.82 (last five solves)
On a separate note, that standard deviation... -____-


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 21, 2012)

Round 134 OH
Average: *34.82*

35.77, 32.50, 36.82, (29.80), 35.17, (37.95), 34.10, 34.27, 34.30, 36.95, 34.06, 34.27

Yess! Finaly sub 35.
Seems like I finally have started to improve again :tu


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 22, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Four*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Four
Average: 1:13.47*

1:02.22, 1:14.67, 1:08.65, (1:44.53), 1:08.17, 1:14.92, 1:03.24, (58.14), 1:19.76, 1:15.15, 1:09.97, 1:38.03

Added bow tie and chameleon OLLs this week.



ThomasJE said:


> Round *133*
> I missed 132; do I still graduate?



Looks like you missed 133 also. Your sub-30 rounds 131 and 134 count... just do it again in round 135!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 22, 2012)

Round 134
CFOP speed

AVERAGE: 29.52

times: 29.08, 31.29, 30.86, 27.42, 28.81, (25.98), (34.21), 29.97, 31.78, 26.38, 27.91, 30.50 

Almost didn't make it hahaha


----------



## Gordon (Nov 23, 2012)

*Round 134*
3x3 

*Average of 12: 36.52*
33.14, 37.42, 33.34, (53.39), 34.47, 36.40, 38.58, 39.26, (29.56), 37.56, 39.93, 35.06

Finaly again a sub-40 avg of 12 in this race. The last was five rounds ago.
Only one time over 40 seconds. That's good for me. 
The 53.39 was again a messed up G-Perm.


----------



## FaLoL (Nov 23, 2012)

Round 134 (3x3 on 6x6)

26.84, (33.04), 28.84, 32.83, (26.80), 29.96, 28.73, 32.01, 28.72, 29.12, 30.00, 31.21 = *29.83*


----------



## avdpe (Nov 23, 2012)

Round 134

(2:54.95), 2:16.95, 1:58.80, (1:31.29), 2:32.14, 1:39.75, 2:19.19, 2:08.86, 1:55.06, 1:35.70, 2:18.41, 2:09.91 = 2:05.48 avg


----------



## SketchCuber (Nov 24, 2012)

Round 134 
Speed - Roux
My best AO12 + My new PB (20.19)

12:	00:20.19	
11:	00:24.43	
10:	00:27.06	
9:	00:22.94	
8:	00:21.22	
7:	00:26.90	
6:	00:24.66	
5:	00:30.21	
4:	00:28.67	
3:	00:24.22	
2:	00:23.77	
1:	00:29.72	

Average = 25.33


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 24, 2012)

Round 134 (OH)
Average: 29.04
31.42, 27.29, 34.71, (22.96), 30.59, (36.42), 32.83, 23.77, 23.63, 32.04, 25.59, 28.57

WAAAAHHOOOO!!! I am on fire tonight! I don't know how I did that. Broke my PB single (non-lucky too!), Ao5, and Ao12!!!!! Actually broke my PB non-lucky single 3 times and didn't have any skips for any of them. I just relubed my cube not long before this. Could it have made that much of a difference?

Edit: I did some more solves after this average and broke the PB (NL) again!


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Nov 24, 2012)

Round 134 - ROUX

Average: 30.25

29.98, 27.40, 32.18, 26.25, 31.26, 32.51, (25.73), 30.45, (33.98), 29.01, 32.06, 31.42


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 24, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> WAAAAHHOOOO!!! I am on fire tonight! I don't know how I did that. Broke my PB single (non-lucky too!), Ao5, and Ao12!!!!! Actually broke my PB non-lucky single 3 times and didn't have any skips for any of them. I just relubed my cube not long before this. Could it have made that much of a difference?



Awesome! I find it amazing how one person can be faster with OH than me with BH.. LOL Good job!!!


----------



## uvafan (Nov 24, 2012)

Round 134 - OH

*Average: 37.29*

36.61, 35.97, 34.37, 44.76, (1:23.90), 33.55, 32.75, 32.37, 49.51, 37.76, 35.22, (30.73)

lolfail on 1:23.9. counting 40s messed my average up.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 24, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Awesome! I find it amazing how one person can be faster with OH than me with BH.. LOL Good job!!!



That's one sad thing about speedcubing. When you don't know how to solve it, it looks like magic, even if it's a minute. When you can solve it, a very fast solve looks like magic. The faster you get, the less magical it seems. I used to think that people doing OH faster than me was really amazing. Like, if they were doing the times that I am doing now. But now, I mostly just feel slow. Only new PBs excite me...

And as of this post, we have the same PB Ao12... 29.04!


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 24, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> And as of this post, we have the same PB Ao12... 29.04!



LOL! That is cool!


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 25, 2012)

Round 134- Petrus SPEED

*Average: 37.56*

38.33, 39.76, *(23.67)*, 33.67, 32.14, 33.55, 40.08, 41.73, 41.38, 34.47, (42.02), 40.49

23.67 is my new PB by over 3 seconds, and it was full step. A pretty bad avg. for me. After getting a PB 30.97 avg. 5 at the CT meetup today, I thought I might do better in this, but apparently not. I started off ok, then kinda just fell apart...


----------



## pixl8 (Nov 25, 2012)

Round 134
Average: 1:16.26

1:04.91 1:06.74 1:32.75 (1:44.95) 1:09.40 1:05.42 1:36.42 1:07.73 (1:04.67) 1:30.39 1:13.83 1:14.98


----------



## moralsh (Nov 25, 2012)

Round 134, Both hands

Average: 34.76, Back on track , pressure killed me a little on the last two solves

Times:

(41.23), 34.34, 34.50, 35.80, 34.88, 34.49, (31.47), 29.05, 34.23, 33.42, 37.25, 36.49

My cross improves, my last layer improves but my F2L still sucks have to practice more on this.

Oh, and Marcel, 2 weeks to graduation!


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 25, 2012)

moralsh said:


> Round 134, Both hands
> 
> Average: 34.76, Back on track , pressure killed me a little on the last two solves
> 
> ...



LOL, I hope to get two more sub 30's.. I think I can pull that off. I had a great Ao50 this morning with a sub 29 Ao12  Btw, I see that your times are all in the same range.. Only that 41 and the 37 and 36 are out of the 34-35 range.. Very nice!!


----------



## Gordon (Nov 25, 2012)

moralsh said:


> Round 134, Both hands
> 
> Average: 34.76, Back on track , pressure killed me a little on the last two solves
> 
> ...




Did you see that you have a 29.05 in there which counts? is this a typing error or did you put the wrong time in brackets?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 26, 2012)

Round *134 *Ao12 *42.53*

40.62, 45.24, 36.50, 56.03, 39.46, 37.04, 51.06, 38.52, (33.50), 42.23, [58.53], 38.60


----------



## sheep1234 (Nov 26, 2012)

Round 134 

*AVERAGE: 45.134*

49.06, 42.29, 51.06, 46.48, (56.02), 44.62, 45.84, (38.97), 46.16, 40.20, 41.34, 44.29


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 27, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Four Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Four​*








No graduates this week. 

Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 27, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Five Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Five
Potential Closing Time - Monday, December 3​**Scrambles*
1. U2 B R D2 U L' D2 U2 R B2 L B2 F' L' U' F L R2 D2 U B' F L'	
2. F' U' F2 D' B D L2 R' B' F L2 R F2 R D' L2 D2 L2 D2 L' R2 D2 U	
3. R B L2 U L B F' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R' D' B' F2 U2 L' F R U' L2 U	
4. D2 L2 B U2 R' D L R' B L F' R' U2 B' D U' R' D2 L' R U' F2 U'	
5. R2 D2 B' F2 U B2 U2 F' L R2 B F2 L2 D U' R2 D2 U B' L B' R U'	
6. U' B F U B' L' U2 R' B2 F D' R2 F R' B U L2 U' F2 L2 R U' L2	
7. F' L2 B' U' F' D2 R2 B2 L R' U F' U L' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 U' L U' B'	
8. F D' U2 F2 U2 B2 D' F' R' F' D' U2 B F U2 L' R' B2 L D2 B' F2 D'	
9. U L F' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 B F2 U2 B' D' R' D B L R' U2	
10. D2 B2 D2 B F' U' L' U B2 D' L' D2 F2 D U R B' L R D' F2 D R2	
11. L2 F U2 F L R D' U' B' F D' B' D2 B D' F2 R B2 L D U2 F2 U2	
12. F2 R2 D' R' F2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 B D' U2 R2 U' L' R2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 R'


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 27, 2012)

Round 135
BH average * 29.72*
26.35 31.51 30.53 (33.03) 28.31 31.67 30.50 30.51 26.84 32.95 27.98 (24.89)

Up untill the 11th solve I was not sub 30.. The last solve was a PLL skip... he he..


----------



## Gordon (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats!
That's the second one, one to go.


Edit:
Here are my results:

*Round 135*
3x3

*Average of 12: 39.20*
38.97, 46.86, 41.93, (30.08), 45.48, (49.57), 30.65, 36.16, 32.90, 36.45, 49.42, 33.21


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 27, 2012)

Round 135
Average: 24.31
22.05, 21.81, 22.48, 24.03, 23.67, 22.06, (20.81), 26.30, 26.78, (31.88), 27.77, 26.17
Graduated!



MarcelP said:


> Round 135
> BH average * 29.72*
> 26.35 31.51 30.53 (33.03) 28.31 31.67 30.50 30.51 26.84 32.95 27.98 (24.89)
> 
> Up untill the 11th solve I was not sub 30.. The last solve was a PLL skip... he he..



Nice!


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 27, 2012)

Round 135 OH
Average: *36.35*

37.17, 36.89, 40.94, 38.12, 42.99, 35.48, 29.24, 39.85, (27.55), 34.61, (47.42), 28.19

Some good solves and several bad solves -_-


----------



## hcfong (Nov 27, 2012)

Round 135:
Average: 30.75

26.54, 28.90, 37.00+2 = 39.00, 31.17, 31.73, 30.23, 31.26, 41.92, 26.91, 30.36, 29.16, 28.80


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 27, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Round 135:
> Average: 30.75
> 
> 26.54, 28.90, 37.00+2 = 39.00, 31.17, 31.73, 30.23, 31.26, 41.92, 26.91, 30.36, 29.16, 28.80



So close!  Next time you 'll get it..


----------



## BenVdd (Nov 27, 2012)

haha marcel. No pressure but next week is your chance to graduating  (if i understand the rules correctly)

*Round 135:*
Average: 29.10

times : 25.63, 24.67, 28.21, 45.70, 27.93, 27.71, 30.38, 25.01, 32.49, 31.05, 36.22, 26.33

wow it where a couple of close calls...


----------



## uvafan (Nov 28, 2012)

Round 135:
OH
Average: *37.83*
38.65, (47.41), 43.58, 40.30, 31.14+, 38.61, (28.35), 33.76, 39.85, 45.69, 31.78, 34.96


----------



## sheep1234 (Nov 28, 2012)

Round 135:
*Average: 41.87*

47.16, (30.14) 38.49, 43.93, 43.85, 42.40, 46.87, 38.91, 35.63, 38.00, (47.51), 43.44

30.14 = New Personal best!!!
*dance music*


----------



## rudra (Nov 28, 2012)

*Round 135*

SPEED

*Average = 1:00.46*

1:01.13
52.82 
53.71
57.42 
1:05.48 
1:00.58 
(1:15.65) 
1:04.61 
1:02.65 
1:01.99 
1:04.17 
(38.11)


----------



## lcsbiffi (Nov 28, 2012)

Round 135
CFOP BH

average: 29.10
times: 29.91, 27.07, 27.88, 27.68, 33.86, 30.93, 25.55, 35.96, 26.11, 27.55, 27.01, 32.98

Well, I guess this is my third sub-30 round in a row. Gratuaded.


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Nov 28, 2012)

Round 135-ROUX

Average of 12: 26.18

(20.04), 24.81, 27.65, 26.54, 27.25, 24.17, 28.95, (33.03), 21.78, 26.11, 26.00, 28.53


----------



## thejasper (Nov 28, 2012)

Round 135 - SPEED

Average: *01:01.82*
01:00.38 01:04.06 01:05.00 01:07.33 (01:14.77) 01:06.56 01:02.43 53.57 59.38 59.85 (53.02) 59.66

Really happy with the last 5 solves


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 28, 2012)

lcsbiffi said:


> Well, I guess this is my third sub-30 round in a row. Gratuaded.



Congrats Lucas! Nou, enter the sub 30 race on the 4 X 4  That is what I am planning to do. My 3 X 3 solves on the 4 X 4 take longer than a minute now


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 29, 2012)

*Round 135*

*Round 135
Average: 1:05.49*

1:06.08, 1:15.50, 1:11.69, 1:11.72, (52.92), 56.32, (1:20.51), 1:09.59, 59.68, 1:12.10, 57.07, 55.21

Y perm this week.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 29, 2012)

Round *135* Ao12 *41.48*

[49.50], 39.03, 44.84, 44.26, 47.95, 40.83, 39.14, 40.99, 42.17, (29.14), 37.99, 37.57

I'm very tired, surprised I could do this well. Seems like I need to do around 50 to 100 solves daily in order to make progress.


----------



## ajayd (Nov 29, 2012)

Round 135 BH Ao12 24.84 10o12 24.80
26.69, 25.94, 27.38, 23.43, 24.39, 23.24, 24.25, 24.07,(30.15), 26.56, (19.88), 22.08
How long does it take to graduate?


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 30, 2012)

Round 135- Petrus Speed
Avg. 12: 34.20
31.60
29.77
39.61
28.21
37.51
(41.28)
32.04
35.06
(28.08)
38.419
32.64
37.184

My best result yet. Should've been much better though. I don't remember which scramble it was, but one of them had a 1x2x2 already built, perfect for a petrus user, but I didn't take advantage of it.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 30, 2012)

/\ Are you a CN Petrus solver?


----------



## InfiniCuber (Nov 30, 2012)

*Round 135*
*Average: 34.80*
Best:30.23
Worst:41.88

1. 34.60
2. 41.88
3. 39.88
4. 39.22
5. 33.94
6. 33.13
7. 31.56
8. 36.29
9. 33.59
10. 31.21
11. 30.23
12. 34.56

Grr not really improvement from last time....


----------



## SketchCuber (Dec 2, 2012)

Round 135
Speed - Roux

Average: 26.84

12:	00:26.30	
11:	00:24.57	
10:	00:26.89	
9:	00:25.78	
8:	00:24.89	
7:	00:25.23	
6:	00:26.98	
5:	00:24.37	
4:	00:34.64	
3:	00:24.05	
2:	00:27.33	
1:	00:31.06


----------



## avdpe (Dec 3, 2012)

Round #135:

Average:1:51.81
Times: 2:03.99, 1:23.08, 1:49.82, 1:30.53, 2:18.82, (2:19.53), (1:05.76), 2:00.45, 1:32.64, 1:47.35, 2:10.04, 2:01.35


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 3, 2012)

Round 135 (OH)
Average: 29.95

27.17, 30.20, (27.11), 28.53, 28.60, 32.76, 28.03, 34.78, 32.14, 29.02, (37.33), 28.31

Whew! That was really close. Wish I had a video of 37.33. Cube slipped... tried to catch it... almost caught it... flipped in the air... almost caught it again... bounced off my laptop... landed on the carpet... rolled under my chair...


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 3, 2012)

round 135 (BH)
average:58.22

50.04, (1:11.53) , 1:06.35 , 1:08.50 , 55.77 , 55.45 , 58.51 , 57.56 , (47.63) , 1:03.87 , 49.08 , 57.04 

I am new XD and i use 8355 so i suck...


----------



## moralsh (Dec 3, 2012)

Round 135, BH

Avg: 36.10, those counting 44 and 40 completely killed my average, need to practice more!

36.86, 28.68, 35.94, 44.58, 45.19, 40.40, 32.91, 34.92, 31.87, 38.17, 32.30, 33.02

I'll be happy with a couple of counting 20s next week


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 4, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Five Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Five​*








Three graduates this week! Congratulations to ThomasJE, SketchCuber, and lcsbiffi! 



ajayd said:


> How long does it take to graduate?



Check out the race rules, here! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 4, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Six Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Six
Potential Closing Time - Monday, December 10​**Scrambles*
1. B R U2 L2 R D' U' L' B R U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B U' L2 U F2 L B	
2. L' U' L' B2 R2 B' D B' L2 R B2 R U L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U	
3. L D' B2 F' D' L2 R D L2 R U2 B L' B R2 B U2 R2 D2 U L2 F	
4. D' B F2 U2 R' B2 U2 F' R2 B U B' F' D L' B2 L' U' R2 B D2 U2	
5. F U B' U' L' R' B' F' R U2 R B' D L2 R' B2 L' F L' R2 D' U'	
6. L2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 B F2 U L' B' F2 D F D2 U' F D B F' U R2	
7. R F2 D2 F2 R D B2 D U F' D' B' F' D U' B' D' L' R D L F2	
8. L2 U' B' L R D2 B' U' B L U' F' L2 R' B' L2 D' R2 D B' F2 U2	
9. R U2 F' R B2 F' D' L2 D' U' F2 U2 R2 D F' L U L2 D U2 L' U2	
10. B' F2 L' D2 U' L U F2 L U L D F R' D2 B D2 R2 B2 R' B' L	
11. B' F2 D' U' L D2 U' F' R F' L D F L' D' R D2 F' R D2 L' R	
12. U L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L' D B2 L' D' R' D' U' B' R' B U2 B2 L' D'


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 4, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> /\ Are you a CN Petrus solver?



Just saw this now ^  sorry

Yes, I am


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 4, 2012)

Round 136

BH: average: *29.26* 
30.14 27.07 28.90 32.07 29.92 28.53 27.34 28.89 29.18 (25.65) 30.53 (33.70)


----------



## hcfong (Dec 4, 2012)

Round 136
Average: 32.79

32.65 32.80 44.45 31.07 26.13 30.33 (48.31) 26.21 (22.38) 36.97 34.37 32.96

I think the 22.38 was my best time in this competition


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 4, 2012)

round 136
average:52.31

56.33 56.31 50.66 42.62 46.98 (41.38) DNF 48.64 51.28 51.63 (1:06.32) 52.28

the 1:06 completey killed my average!!!First,a capped poped out(my cube is an f2) then i messed up my keyhole f2l and had to restart! sigh....


----------



## SittingDeath (Dec 4, 2012)

round 136

best time: 22.05
worst time: 43.51
current avg12: 30.62 (σ = 2.65)

32.21, 31.75, (43.51), 29.81, 31.94, 28.58, 29.13, (22.05), 26.93, 34.97, 33.44, 27.44

that screwup on 43 destroyed everything......


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, I finally graduated  Time to enter the race to sub-20.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 4, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Round 136
> 
> BH: average: *29.26*
> 30.14 27.07 28.90 32.07 29.92 28.53 27.34 28.89 29.18 (25.65) 30.53 (33.70)



Congratulations on your graduation!
Are you now moving on to Roux?


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 4, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Congratulations on your graduation!
> Are you now moving on to Roux?



Yep, I will enter the race to sub 30 now with Roux. Maybe not immediatly because I still really stink at Roux  I might also enter 3 X 3 on 4 X 4.


----------



## rudra (Dec 4, 2012)

*Round 136*

SPEED CFOP

*Average = 50.46*

51.98, 46.65, 56.37, (44.67), 50.96, 47.20, 58.05, 45.34, (1:00.70), 45.79, 44.96, 57.27


----------



## thejasper (Dec 4, 2012)

Round 136 - SPEED

Average: *55.23*
49.86 56.06 01:00.34 59.48 01:00.63 01:01.95 (46.99) (01:03.41) 54.08 46.55 49.10 53.89


----------



## Gordon (Dec 5, 2012)

*Round 136*
3x3

*Average of 12: 38.01*
40.55, 33.89, 42.16, (29.10), 45.32, 35.88, 31.97, 36.37, 35.05, (50.02), 38.91, 40.03

This were the first timed solves since friday or so, so not bad. The 50.02 was again a messed up G-perm. The time would have clearly been less than the second worst time, so a better average would have easily been possible.


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Dec 5, 2012)

Round 136 Roux

*Average of 12: 25.44*
1. 26.89 
2. (27.40) 
3. 26.85 
4. 23.12 
5. 26.25 
6. 24.50 
7. 22.61 
8. (22.43) 
9. 25.28 
10. 26.56 
11. 26.25 
12. 26.04


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 6, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Six*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Six
Average: 1:12.76*

1:14.69, 1:09.56, 1:01.18, 1:09.88, 1:39.23, (49.79), 1:14.17, 54.99, 55.17, (1:51.31), 1:37.39, 1:11.43 

Jb and Z this week but trouble with forgetting other ones.


----------



## moralsh (Dec 6, 2012)

Round 136 BH

Average: 32.62

(29.93), 32.16, 31.69, 32.01, 32.49, 32.96, 35.53, 30.61, 30.28, 35.69, (38.09), 32.74



moralsh said:


> I'll be happy with a couple of counting 20s next week



Just one and not counting, maybe next week. I've done like 300 solves last 3 days and it payed off


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 6, 2012)

*Round 136*

*Average : 27.85*

times : 30.98, 24.34, 31.32, 26.51, 35.41, 28.73, 24.60, 27.08, 30.88, 27.92, 25.43, 25.09

Every 31+ solve I get makes me die inside nowadays :/


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 6, 2012)

Round 136
*Average: 34.28*

Best: 27.97
Worst: 43.05

1. 31.92
2. 27.97
3. 39.37
4. 32.59
5. 43.05
6. 35.78
7. 36.91
8. 33.47
9. 32.88
10. 34.47
11. 32.26
12. 33.12

I'm getting consistent! Just that the 39 and 43 were PLL's that I haven't learned yet...


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 6, 2012)

moralsh said:


> Round 136 BH
> 
> Average: 32.62
> 
> ...



Cool stuff Raoul! You are almost at my times now.. I am not timing for a while. Just OLL practice


----------



## moralsh (Dec 6, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Cool stuff Raoul! You are almost at my times now.. I am not timing for a while. Just OLL practice



Far from it, I still rarely do any sub-30 single, although I do more than say a week ago, but my PB (single 23.65 Ao5 31.06 and Ao12 32.00) are not close to yours. But eventually I'll get there I guess, I'm still quite happy with my progression. Good luck with the Olls!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 7, 2012)

Round 136 (OH)
Average: 29.64

27.94, 27.67, (31.92), 31.84, 30.78, 30.14, 31.18, (23.12), 30.50, 29.96, 29.62, 26.75

YESSSS!!! WHEW!!! I was worried. It was so close all the way through. I know it could have been much better but my hands decided to go cold on me when I started this average. And I was just losing my cool because I was worried to begin with... thank goodness for ccw U-perm on the last solve.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 8, 2012)

Round *136*, ao12 *38.92*

40.44, 42.28, 34.40, 34.42, [53.54], 42.57, 38.58, 33.62, 42.75, 42.23, (25.10), 37.92

I've been getting more practice in the last few weeks and it's starting to show. That "30" doesn't seem so far away. And I modified the "history" panel in Prisma Puzzle Timer so I could see my progress a little better. By the way, I still haven't figured out how to embed pictures, the advice in the help forums is obsolete and doesn't work for me.



Spoiler


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 8, 2012)

Round 136 OH:
Average: 33.29

33.38, 31.69, 33.44, 31.87, 33.86, 29.91, (37.96), 30.29, 33.86, 37.16, (28.94), 37.45

Crushed my best ao12 by over a second. :tu


----------



## avdpe (Dec 8, 2012)

Round 136
3x3
Speed
Average: 1:39.72 or 99s

1. 1:47.68
2. (59.13)
3. (2:12.97)
4. 1:45.26 
5. 1:47.61 
6. 1:16.81 
7. 1:42.13
8. 1:53.83 
9. 1:14.56 
10. 1:32.81
11. 1:44.88
12. 1:51.69


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 11, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Six Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Six​*







Congratulations to this week's graduates: MarcelP and sneaklyfox! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 11, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Seven Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Seven
Potential Closing Time - Monday, December 17​**Scrambles*
1. B2 U2 B F R2 U' B D F2 L' B' D2 F2 U L B R U' L2 F U2 R' U	
2. F2 D B2 L R2 B2 R' F' U R' B' D B2 R D U L' D' F' R2 F2 L2 B	
3. B F R' F2 D R' B2 F2 R D U2 B D' R F D2 B2 L D2 U2 B L' F'	
4. F R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L U' R' U B' L' D U' L B' U' F2	
5. B' R2 F2 D R' U2 L2 R2 B F L2 B' U2 L2 B2 D L B L' U B F L2	
6. F L2 F' U2 L2 F L R' F L2 F L R U2 R' D2 L' R' D2 F' L' B L'	
7. U L2 R' B' F2 R U2 B D U' B2 U2 L' B' D U2 L R' B D2 L B' R'	
8. B2 D2 R F2 D L' U' R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L B' R2 U2 B U' R F D' B2	
9. L' F L U R F' R U' F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D U' B2 F L2 D' R	
10. L' R2 U2 L' D L' B F U' B R U L' D' U2 B D2 U' R D' F2 D' F'	
11. F' U L' F' L' U L' D' U' F L' F' L2 F2 U' L R2 B' U F2 R B' L'	
12. R' D' F2 L' B R F2 L' R' D2 L F' U R' D B2 F' D' U R2 F' U' L'


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 11, 2012)

Round 137: Petrus
Average: 34.80

(27.90), 36.29, 40.02, 36.28, 33.52, 29.94, (41.16), 29.61, 33.68, 36.81, 36.19, 35.66

Inconsistent. I was really tired doing this average, so some solves had really bad recognition and look ahead. Mediocre result for me. Still waiting for a 33.


----------



## SAICubed (Dec 11, 2012)

Method-ZZ
Cube-Guhong v2

Average = 28.157 PB yesyesyesyesyesyesyes!!!!!!!!!

27.928, 29.741, 27.373, (32.500), (24.523), 26.048, 25.034, 29.841, 28.387, 31.030, 29.066, 27.117


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 11, 2012)

Round 137 (Roux)
Average: 48.80

53.08, (1:03.79), 59.06, 53.88, 45.28, 48.59, 52.25, 42.52, 50.67, 42.98, (37.59), 39.70

Back with Roux! And yeah, I suck at Roux. I love this thread... couldn't leave.


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 11, 2012)

Round *137*
CFOP
Average :* 27.95*

times : 1-12 - 29.87 29.43 (34.33) 27.08 29.33 25.10 26.59 29.15 30.05 24.34 28.57 (20.96)

That session ended on a high note , so i'm happy  

I guess i'm graduated now. Not sure what i'll enter with next week (since i want to try something diff for the sub 30 race  ) 

Feel free to suggest anything ^^


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 11, 2012)

Round 137 OH
Average: 36.43

(42.09), 36.42, 38.91, 40.20, (30.57), 32.58, 35.42, 40.13, 31.37, 33.72, 35.91, 39.64

Not very good.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 11, 2012)

Round 137
Average: 30.88

32.42 29.42 28.44 33.75 29.21 34.72 29.79 34.38 27.69 (40.23) (26.22) 28.98

I'm getting there. 7 out of 12 solves were sub-30


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 11, 2012)

BenVdd said:


> Round *137*
> 
> Feel free to suggest anything ^^



How about Roux? It will be fun because I will enter with Roux this week and SneaklyFox has also entered with Roux just now.



hcfong said:


> Round 137
> Average: 30.88
> 
> I'm getting there. 7 out of 12 solves were sub-30



Nice!! Next week the first sub 30  No pressure there... LOL


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 11, 2012)

i'll need to revisit a tutorial cuz i never got a sub 1min average


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 11, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> How about Roux? It will be fun because I will enter with Roux this week and SneaklyFox has also entered with Roux just now.



Yeah, try Roux! Not long ago, I couldn't get sub-1 with Roux either. Actually when I started trying Roux it would take me 2-3 mins to do a Roux solve. It was Marcel who got me to practice Roux. I don't know how hard it will be to get sub-30 though.


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 11, 2012)

feel free to PM me any roux tutorial you can find that is helpfull  (esp blockbuilding i guess.. altho that comes down to practice :/)


----------



## canadiancuber (Dec 11, 2012)

Round 137 
CFOP
Average 27.18

(38.84), (20.45), 24.69, 30.76, 21.13, 30.56, 30.40, 26.30, 30.75, 30.45, 21.97, 24.78

lol the cube slipped on the first solve. good enough tho.


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Dec 11, 2012)

*Round 137*
CFOP
*Average:* 24.51

24.00, (21.88), 23.17, 24.07, 23.73, 23.95, (27.81), 27.19, 24.72, 27.26, 22.43, 23.89


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 12, 2012)

BenVdd said:


> feel free to PM me any roux tutorial you can find that is helpfull  (esp blockbuilding i guess.. altho that comes down to practice :/)



I actually have been wanting to find a block building Roux tutorial but I haven't really seen anything at all. So far all I've seen on blockbuilding is just the advice to "practice". Mainly they say to start building a 1x2x2 block. I've been thinking about making a video about blockbuilding...


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 12, 2012)

BenVdd said:


> feel free to PM me any roux tutorial you can find that is helpfull  (esp blockbuilding i guess.. altho that comes down to practice :/)



I learned from this: Clickertheclick


----------



## Gordon (Dec 12, 2012)

*Round 137*
Speed

*Average of 12: 39.40*
38.47, 49.63, (53.56), 36.06, 37.02, 35.80, 46.72, 40.24, 32.15, 36.15, 41.77, (29.93)


Some quite good times for me. I'm happy to be sub 40 since i've had really bad times the last few days (5-8 seconds over average).


Btw: 
I've learned Roux from here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESYJ-DFx0Qo and the other 4 parts of the series. But it's awhile ago.
Just for curiosity, i've made a roux solve: 1:18.71... not bad


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Dec 14, 2012)

Round 137 Roux

Ao12= 23.48

(19.46), 24.17, 20.53, 25.28, 21.93, 23.70, 25.56, (27.34), 25.82, 23.62, 19.96, 24.26

Graduated.


----------



## rudra (Dec 14, 2012)

*ROUND 137: SPEED*

*Average : 52.62*

53.57, 50.18, 55.53, 46.91, 55.82, 46.45, 1:03.77, (1:05.06), 55.31, 50.78, (43.74), 47.90


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 14, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Back with Roux! And yeah, I suck at Roux. I love this thread... couldn't leave.



Me too.. ! Back with Roux.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 14, 2012)

Round 137 *ROUX*
Average of 12: *52.11*
58.14 46.16 48.20 52.82 54.17 (1:11.85) 42.28 55.32 59.54 1:00.31 44.14

Not bad at all.. new Ao12 PB


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 14, 2012)

oh wow , thats nice marcel ^^


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 15, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Round 137 *ROUX*
> Average of 12: *52.11*
> 58.14 46.16 48.20 52.82 54.17 (1:11.85) 42.28 55.32 59.54 1:00.31 44.14
> 
> Not bad at all.. new Ao12 PB



Well that's way past sub-1. Nice... that will motivate me to practice hehe.


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 15, 2012)

this time i accidentaly cheated beacause i forgot that i had scrambled it using the given scrambles so i solved it and scrambled it again but i saw the same scramble so i decided not to enter this week BUT I WILL BE BACK NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and i am trying to learn columns so i was wondering if i could enter with a different method next week, just asking...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 15, 2012)

tengurocks said:


> this time i accidentaly cheated beacause i forgot that i had scrambled it using the given scrambles so i solved it and scrambled it again but i saw the same scramble so i decided not to enter this week BUT I WILL BE BACK NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh and i am trying to learn columns so i was wondering if i could enter with a different method next week, just asking...



You always can. I did. Stopped OH for several weeks to do 3x3 on 4x4.


----------



## omer (Dec 16, 2012)

Round 137 (Speed)
*Average: 01:01.42*

(1:18.17), 1:12:29, 00:54.86, 00:59.59, (00:45.90), 01:03.94, 01:13.10, 00:58.76, 00:53.36, 01:01.30, 01:01.04, 00:55.97

My first time here, this was done on a non-lubed store bought rubiks while I'm tired, hopefully I'll get my new guhong v2 tomorrow and will get better times.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 16, 2012)

omer said:


> hopefully I'll get my new guhong v2 tomorrow and will get better times.



Expect to drop 10 seconds of your times in just one day  Dayan cubes will do just that..


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 16, 2012)

Schmidt : Roux : 43.04 (σ = 4.41)

48.89, 47.66, 39.52, 41.65, 41.78, (34.21), 42.19, 49.51, 36.68, 38.58, 43.95, (1:00.41)

Joining the Rouxvolution
No sup-50 but one sup-60. Oh why!?!


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 16, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Joining the Rouxvolution
> No sup-50 but one sup-60. Oh why!?!


oh wow... that is fast! Are you an expert block builder?


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 16, 2012)

I saw your Roux video from a while back where you used a lot of " y R U R' y' " type moves. Try using M and wide moves instead (a little more block-building friendly)


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 17, 2012)

Round 137
*Average: 35.57*

Best: 29.34
Worst:39.82

1. 35.56
2. 33.46
3. 38.44
4. 33.43
5. 39.82
6. 34.97
7. 35.61
8. 34.26
9. 38.01
10. 35.61
11. 36.38
12. 29.34

Wow... that average was so bad I'm lucky I got a sub-30 single... jeez i was out of it...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 17, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Seven*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Seven
Average: 1:07.41*

1:08.17, 1:04.42, 1:09.40, (1:38.40), 1:17.91, 1:04.98, (55.14), 1:15.15, 57.28, 1:12.52 +2, 55.38, 1:06.89


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 17, 2012)

Round *137* Average *43.19* (ouch)

36.43, 34.34, 43.20, [69.49], 45.35, (30.96), 39.42, 61.85, 45.63, 38.85, 49.50, 37.37

I'm so slow this past week despite moderate practice. The 69.49 came from dropping the cube in the middle of an OLL. The 61.85 was from popping an edge under the desk and getting the head-phone cord wrapped around my neck while retrieving it. I also twisted a corner on the 38.85. My Zhan chi has torpedoes but I don't think it's too loose. It's just sloppy execution.


----------



## avdpe (Dec 17, 2012)

round 137
speed
average: 1:55.46 

2:28.36, 1:28.90, 1:44.53, 1:49.49, 2:03.66, (2:52.49), 2:26.53, 1:57.65, 1:32.43, 1:52.40, 1:50.71, (1:20.25)


----------



## moralsh (Dec 17, 2012)

Round 137 both hands

Average 34.12 No excuses, It's been a good week I've crashed all my PBs but didn't put these 12 together. Better luck next week, I hope!

Times:

37.88, 38.57, (24.43), 34.45, 32.45, 33.74, 29.20, 32.71, 35.67, 27.84, (39.05), 38.64


----------



## sheep1234 (Dec 18, 2012)

Round 137 

Average:38.01

Times: 41.93, 32.87, 38.06, 31.29, (28.47), 41.17, 45.05, (47.89), 35.60, 39.02, 28.96, 46.19.

Personal best broken today.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 18, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Seven Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Seven​*








Congratulations to two new graduates this week: Ooi Yan Qing and BenVdd! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 18, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Eight Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Eight
Potential Closing Time - Monday, December 24​**Scrambles*
1. R' U F' D L' R B' D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 L2 R2 F R2 U B' F2 D' U R2	
2. B2 D' R U' F L2 D U' L B2 U B' U L' R' U B' D B R2 B2 F2 U	
3. F2 L2 D2 L D U' F' R B F2 L2 D2 F2 R U F2 R U R' U' L R2 B2	
4. L' R2 U' B L R B U' B L2 U L2 D2 R F2 L D' L' D' B' F' U2 F2	
5. R2 U B' F' D U' F D U' R D' U' F R B' L2 B D2 B' F L2 D' U	
6. B2 R' B D R U2 R2 B L D' B' F2 L' R U2 L U F' R2 D R' B2 R2	
7. B R' U L B2 U F2 L R B2 F' L' F2 L2 D R D' L2 R2 D2 F' L R	
8. B' F2 U' L2 R' D U2 B F L2 R' B' L2 R F2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 U2 F2 R'	
9. L2 D' L2 D U2 B L' R' B U' B' D2 B U2 L' R2 D U2 L2 R2 U L' R'	
10. D B' F' R' B2 D' L' D B' R D U2 L2 R' B D2 R D2 U2 L' R B' R'	
11. L2 F' U2 L2 U' L R F2 D2 L' R F2 U2 L' U2 F D' F2 D' R2 B2 U' R	
12. B2 F2 R2 F U2 F D' L' R' B2 D2 F U2 L' F2 D U L2 D2 L' U' L' F


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 18, 2012)

Round 138 (Roux)
*Average: 35.19*

41.31, 30.89, (29.67), 38.47, 42.64, (44.03), 34.05, 32.53, 30.55, 33.83, 36.64, 31.01

AWESOME!!! Beat my PB Ao12 by 3 seconds!!!


----------



## hcfong (Dec 18, 2012)

Round 138:
Average: 38.31

39.97 41.52 42.92 33.57 (32.62) 37.68 39.13 (47.07) 34.57 38.52 37.72 37.47

I don't know what went wrong here. I guess cutting your finger isn't very helpful when you want to get fast times :-(


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 18, 2012)

Round *139* Roux

Average:* 55.17*
(1:08.48) 59.72 1:03.63 50.90 37.80 46.99 1:02.12 57.04 56.54 50.47 (37.42) 1:06.53

Pfeww.. I did not any Roux practice this week and it shows.. No progress whatsoever..


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 18, 2012)

Schmidt : Roux : 40.30 (σ = 4.27)

40.47, 43.38, 40.33, 38.09, 33.62, (52.59), 35.45, 37.19, 42.44, 47.04, (31.05), 44.99


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 18, 2012)

Round 138: Petrus

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 27.38
Worst Time: 36.78

Session Avg: 31.74

Individual Times: 
31.62, (36.78), 27.53, 33.30, 34.85, 30.47, 31.97, 29.48, (27.38), 33.35, 29.87, 34.99

Yay for good result


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 19, 2012)

Still learning columns...


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 19, 2012)

Round 138
Average: *35.54*

31.68, 31.31, 34.21, (47.34), 37.95, 30.79, (29.81), 40.31, 37.43, 33.78+, 38.28+, 39.71

Decent average.


----------



## omer (Dec 19, 2012)

Round 138: Speed

*Average: 52.80*

54.56, 44.83. 51.01, 45.39, 01:59.71, 01:16.51, (36.80) (PB), 50.95, 40.06, 57.40, 1:06.05, 41.21

Standard deviation 20 seconds... my results are always very different.

Got about 8 seconds less than last round because I changed from a dry store bought to a lubed guhong-v2, still need to get used to it.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 19, 2012)

Marcel is lying then. He promised you 10 seconds faster


----------



## omer (Dec 19, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> Marcel is lying then. He promised you 10 seconds faster


Actually my results are much better than 10 seconds faster, this was just a bad average. Marcel told the truth, this cube is magical (pun intended).


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 19, 2012)

Lol, I am a big liar most of the time though..


----------



## piece popper (Dec 19, 2012)

12:

00:47.11

11:

01:02.79

10:

01:00.27

9:

00:47.60

8:

00:50.90

7:

00:52.48

6:

01:04.91

5:

00:48.29

4:

00:58.05

3:

00:58.48

2:

00:57.73

1:

00:53.75

Average: 55.20

Had some mistakes, but no lucky ones. Oh, by the way, I am new to this thread.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 19, 2012)

piece popper said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the thread. You should put your times all on one line like this:
47.11, 1:02.79, 1:00.27, etc.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 19, 2012)

Rules from the first post said:


> I don't care how you present your individual times when you post your results but please... PLEASE.... put your average at the beginning of your post as a *"bold" "size 4" font*. See the example post below to see how this works, if you don't already know. Also, post the round for which you are submitting results, just to avoid confusion.


There.


----------



## canadiancuber (Dec 19, 2012)

Round 138
Average 26.52
CFOP
24.89, (21.46), (33.54), 32.92, 24.70, 31.71, 31.36, 26.78, 22.01, 24.16, 25.11, 21.51


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 20, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> There.



You're right. I never read the first post about bold size 4 font. I guess I could start doing that now. When I joined, I just did what I saw most other people doing because I assumed they knew how it was supposed to be done. I just followed the majority.

And also just read the example post. It's awesome. Hilarious! Cracked me up!


----------



## rudra (Dec 20, 2012)

*Round 138 : SPEED*

*Average = 47.00*

Individual Times

50.32, 43.32, 50.61, (39.60), 47.85, 45.50, 45.47, (54.25), 43.96, 44.26, 46.72, 51.95


----------



## Gordon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Round 138*

*Avg of 12: 44:54*
32.74, 45.77, 51.29, 41.67, 40.59, 1:12.34, 35.49, 40.98, 42.03, (32.69), 42.53, (1:12.99)


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Dec 21, 2012)

*Round 138*
*Speed*

*Average:* 23.62
22.29, 24.93, 26.26, 23.02, 25.29, 25.34, 27.04, 24.25, 20.64, 19.96, 21.63, 22.87


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 21, 2012)

Gordon said:


> *Round 138*
> 
> *Avg of 12: 44:54*
> 32.74, 45.77, 51.29, 41.67, 40.59, 1:12.34, 35.49, 40.98, 42.03, (32.69), 42.53, (1:12.99)


Huh? What happenen there? You are much faster than these times.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Dec 22, 2012)

*Round 138 Roux
Avg of 12: 38.89*

40.10, 37.91, 43.30, 40.85, 40.96, 39.43, 46.00, 32.14, 32.30, 48.26, 35.97, 29.41


----------



## SAICubed (Dec 22, 2012)

*Round 138 ZZ Average=29.257*
(23.411), 28.251, 32.442, 34.463, 26.262, 30.111, 28.809, 31.162, 26.840, 26.535, (39.451), 27.692


----------



## Gordon (Dec 22, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> Huh? What happenen there? You are much faster than these times.



Sometimes... these things happen. I maybe was a bit tired.


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 23, 2012)

*Round 138
*Roux*
Average : 45.85*
Times : 45.89, 50.57, 42.26, 24.26, 38.51, 45.62, 41.44, 45.30, 1:02.41, 40.07, 54.08, 54.74
Didn't expect these times since i have not practiced roux at all lately.
Especially that 24s single was a big surprise even tho it was a pretty easy scramble for me.


This is most likely my roux pb aswell


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 23, 2012)

Round 138 (3x3 on 6x6)

31.33, 24.45, 29.44, 28.76, 30.75, 32.21, 25.14, (34.20), 25.53, 29.87, 31.88, (22.24) = *28.93*


----------



## avdpe (Dec 24, 2012)

Round 138
SPEED

Avergage: 1:40.47
1:41.10, 1:30.18, 1:31.92, 1:21.69, 1:48.93, (1:13.27), 1:35.16, 1:42.56, 1:56.26, (3:50.03), 1:31.54, 2:05.37

Hit zero of the 5 PLLs that I learned this week . Thought i did in solve 10 but it was a G(d) and not G(a) Perm. Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## sheep1234 (Dec 24, 2012)

Round 138 

Average: 36.625

37.36, 36.45 ,35.31 ,39.54, (44.96), 38.43, (31.19), 34.15, 32.27, 41.15, 33.65, 37.94


----------



## sheep1234 (Dec 24, 2012)

Round 138 

Average: 36.625

37.36, 36.45 ,35.31 ,39.54, (44.96), 38.43, (31.19), 34.15, 32.27, 41.15, 33.65, 37.94


----------



## sheep1234 (Dec 24, 2012)

Round 138 

Average: 36.625

37.36, 36.45 ,35.31 ,39.54, (44.96), 38.43, (31.19), 34.15, 32.27, 41.15, 33.65, 37.94


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 24, 2012)

Round *138* Ao12 *41.54*

35.82, 43.15, 36.45, 42.96, 37.70, 36.33, (30.67), 50.05, [56.51], 39.30, 51.26, 42.33

I've been practicing mostly with the 7x7x7 in order to get under 10:00:00 for the WCA contest in Seattle.


----------



## moralsh (Dec 24, 2012)

Round 138 Average: 33.97

Times:

30.62, 40.27, 37.48, 35.90, 34.22, 36.42, 31.63, 38.94, 31.46, 27.40, 33.08, 30.00 

I woke up this morning unable to do anything below 35, after a lot of warning up and a 31.xx something Ao12 I did the competition scrambles. After that I broke my PB with 20.39, my Ao12 PB with 30.69 and my Ao100 with 34.32

So I hope times will improve next week, merry christmas everybody!


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 24, 2012)

moralsh said:


> after a lot of warning up .. I broke my PB with *20.39*, my Ao12 PB with 30.69 and my Ao100 with 34.32



Wow! That is a nice single PB! Nice progress.. I am waiting for that first sub 30 entry


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 24, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> I've been practicing mostly with the 7x7x7 in order to get under 10:00:00 for the WCA contest in Seattle.



You could do 3x3 on 7x7 and get a little bit of practice for both.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 25, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Eight Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Eight​*








No graduates this week.

Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​



Something Noux this week!


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 25, 2012)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Nine Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Nine
Potential Closing Time - Tuesday, Jan 1​**Scrambles*
1. D2 U' B' F D' F' D B2 L2 F' L B' R F U R2 F R2 B2 U' B L' R2	
2. D' R B2 F2 D2 U L' B2 R' B D F' L2 F' L' U' L2 R2 U' L' D2 B2 L	
3. B R2 U' B D2 U2 L D B L2 B2 U' F2 L F' D' B' F L' R U2 B F2	
4. L U L' B' F2 L2 R' F' L' F2 D' L' D U' L F2 R' B' R' F' L U R'	
5. F' R2 F' U2 L2 R' U2 B' D2 L R B' L' R B2 D2 F' L2 D' B' L' B D2	
6. R' U2 F L' U L2 R' U2 R F' R F' D' L2 B D' F2 U2 R D' L R' B'	
7. B F U' B2 D U' R' U B2 R U F2 D' B' F' L D2 L U R D2 B2 L2	
8. D' U' L2 B2 L R F2 U2 L F U' B L' U R2 B2 F2 L2 D L' F' L D'	
9. D' U R2 B2 D2 R F2 D' L' R B' F' U' B' F' R D' R' U B2 F2 D' B'	
10. D' R' U L2 B F2 D2 B2 F L B2 U' B' D' B D' F U2 R2 D2 L2 F' R'	
11. F2 U R' B2 D2 B' L' U2 B' F' L' D2 U F2 R2 F' D2 R' B D U2 L R	
12. B F R2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 R F' U2 B' F2 R D' L' R F L B2 R U2

Note this round will be open an extra day this week only.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 25, 2012)

Round *139* Roux

Average: *44.43* New Roux PB sinlge and Ao 12 
46.31 47.78 41.31 (69.03) 38.00 37.31 54.34 41.62 (28.15) 41.35 51.21 45.09


----------



## hcfong (Dec 25, 2012)

Round 139
Average: 30.66

30.78 32.00 25.80 30.62 (25.73) 34.50 26.91 29.96 30.83 (40.16) 33.98 31.20

Was on my way to a sub-30 average, until messing up PLL in all of the last three solves and +2 on solve 10.

On a more festive note: Happy Christmas!


----------



## Gordon (Dec 25, 2012)

*Round 139*

Average of 12: *34.87*
30.86 34.68 37.88 39.48 35.38 40.34 29.70 (29.43) 30.90 (47.84) 31.71 37.75

Including a new average of 5 PB: 30.77
29.70 (29.43) 30.90 (47.84) 31.71

And a new mean of 3: 30.01 (damn)
29.70 29.43 30.90


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 25, 2012)

Round 139

Average of 12: 27.19

24.81, 25.82, 25.50, 30.64, (31.84), 26.84, 26.62, 29.15, 26.75, 27.69, (24.58), 28.07


----------



## omer (Dec 25, 2012)

Round 139 (Speed)

Average: *42.99*

36.73, 36.62, 35.05, 40.81, 37.23, 41.83, 47.50, 47.26, 46.05, 48.22, 48.07, 47.75

I usually do sub-40 solves, in this average I was really bad for some reason.
Well still much much better than last round, so far every round I dropped about 10 seconds, I hope this continues.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 25, 2012)

Round 139: Petrus *29.70*


Spoiler



Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 25.15
Worst Time: 36.33

Session Avg: 29.70

Individual Times: 
31.53, 28.88, 26.75, 35.03, 27.88, 28.68, 27.63, (36.33), 28.98, (25.15), 32.65, 28.98



Yay sub 30!


----------



## rudra (Dec 26, 2012)

*Round 139 : SPEED*

*Average: 45.32*

45.29, 44.06, 41.55, 48.85, 47.55, 44.74, 47.17, 42.75, (51.27), 49.01, (38.70), 42.27


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 26, 2012)

Schmidt : Roux : *40.87* (σ = 7.59)

34.93, 41.03, 37.49, 1:00.26, 59.75, 36.82, 39.89, 30.86, 36.12, 36.08, 47.79, 38.80

0.57s slower than last week.


----------



## rudra (Dec 27, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 138 (Roux)
> *Average: 35.19*
> 
> 41.31, 30.89, (29.67), 38.47, 42.64, (44.03), 34.05, 32.53, 30.55, 33.83, 36.64, 31.01
> ...



You improved 13 sec in a week. Awesome...


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 27, 2012)

Round 139:Speed
*Average: 33.30*

Best: 25.95
Worst: 37.45

1. 35.37
2. 32.34
3. 34.49
4. 37.45
5. 30.72
6. 36.49
7. 31.76
8. 35.99
9. 25.95
10. 32.46
11. 33.78
12. 29.63

Ok not so bad (like last time...and i skipped a week again! darn it!) 2 sub-30 singles so i am happy... but i need more practice...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 27, 2012)

rudra said:


> You improved 13 sec in a week. Awesome...



Thanks! I had no idea I could be this fast with Roux.


----------



## rudra (Dec 28, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Thanks! I had no idea I could be this fast with Roux.



Where do you learn roux? Do you think that you will change your main method to Roux?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 28, 2012)

rudra said:


> Where do you learn roux? Do you think that you will change your main method to Roux?



I watched Donovan's (Lubix) Roux tutorial on youtube. I don't think I will change to Roux. I certainly wasn't intending to when I started practicing it. So unless I start getting close times as I do with CFOP I'm not switching. Some people find CFOP boring and Roux fun. It's always fun to learn something new and do something different, but I'm not bored of CFOP and they're equally fun for me.


----------



## BenVdd (Dec 28, 2012)

Round 139
Roux
average : *46.13*
times : 39.21, 1:03.40, 43.42, 51.06, 46.53, 38.26, 38.47, 49.49, 42.04, 46.43, 57.94, 46.73

No practice and it shows : no improvement. Oh well ^^


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 28, 2012)

Round 139 (Roux)
*Average: 30.92*
31.62, 29.32, 31.62, 32.36, 31.52, (39.18), 34.86, 29.39, 35.31, 25.59, 27.57, (23.47)

Yeah!


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 28, 2012)

Round 138 OH
Average: *33.43*

32.57, 32.27, 30.00, 42.90+, 30.61, 34.17, 43.51, 37.24, 40.09, (28.11), (51.53), 30.92

Finally a good average again. The first five solves is even a ao5 PB: 31.82


----------



## rudra (Dec 28, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 139 (Roux)
> *Average: 30.92*
> 31.62, 29.32, 31.62, 32.36, 31.52, (39.18), 34.86, 29.39, 35.31, 25.59, 27.57, (23.47)
> 
> Yeah!



Very impressive. You will be sub 30 in 2013.


----------



## piece popper (Dec 28, 2012)

*Average: 00:43.33*

00:38.88
00:43.15
00:42.48
00:47.98
00:49.90
00:43.93
00:45.78
00:41.67
00:37.50
00:40.22
00:45.78
00:43.47

Typical warm-up curve, but my first time was probably because of how the 3x3 felt like a 2x2 after an un-lubed 5x5 solve. It was also rubiks brand, but probably their best cube out of the package.


----------



## canadiancuber (Dec 28, 2012)

Round 139 Speed

Average: *27.79*

22.68, 32.21+, 29.87, 31.46, 27.69, 26.24, 24.28, DNF(25.58), 27.23, 27.60, 28.68, 21.70


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Dec 29, 2012)

Round 139 Speed

Average: *23.26*

22.89, (19.81), 20.34, 23.17, 27.58, 23.06, (31.38), 23.07, 19.99, 23.60, 23.65, 20.62


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 29, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 139 (Roux)
> *Average: 30.92*
> 31.62, 29.32, 31.62, 32.36, 31.52, (39.18), 34.86, 29.39, 35.31, 25.59, 27.57, (23.47)
> 
> Yeah!



That is incredible!! You need to make some instruction video's so I can also get that fast! Wow!


----------



## moralsh (Dec 29, 2012)

Round 139:

pfff Avg *34.50*

Times:

34.70, 31.71, 37.22, 31.50, 37.70, 35.87, 36.21, 33.39, 32.90, 35.68, 33.91, 33.19

This is almost a second over my current Ao100, But now was the last chance to compete this week so I've had to deal with cold hands and poor light.

I'm going to learn full oll so I guess my times will be shaky or will definitely improve!


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 29, 2012)

moralsh said:


> I'm going to learn full oll so I guess my times will be shaky or will definitely improve!



I know 26 OLL's now and can do them sub 3 (oh well most of them). It does not really show in my times yet. When doing Ao100 I take no risks on the LL and do most of the OLLs in two step since I know I will not make any mistakes. I guess soon I will start using them


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 29, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> I know 26 OLL's now and can do them sub 3 (oh well most of them). It does not really show in my times yet. When doing Ao100 I take no risks on the LL and do most of the OLLs in two step since I know I will not make any mistakes. I guess soon I will start using them



If you go onto the 'Fridrich - OLL Training' category, you can train your OLL's there. It's also how I generated scrambles for the old Last Layer competition.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 29, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> That is incredible!! You need to make some instruction video's so I can also get that fast! Wow!



If I started speedcubing 3 weeks ago and got this fast, that would be incredible. But I already have a year of CFOP experience so...


----------



## moralsh (Dec 29, 2012)

I kow this isn't the place and I should open my own thread (will do it soon) but I habe been cubing for about 3 hours and I broke some PBs: ao100 32.60, Ao50 32.26 , Ao12 30.36 and I am not sure about the Ao5 (27.28).

And my entry this week 34.5, meh 

Sneaklyfox, What will you do when you don't have any more categories to sub 30? You really like this thread!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 29, 2012)

moralsh said:


> I kow this isn't the place and I should open my own thread (will do it soon) but I habe been cubing for about 3 hours and I broke some PBs: ao100 32.60, Ao50 32.26 , Ao12 30.36 and I am not sure about the Ao5 (27.28).
> 
> And my entry this week 34.5, meh
> 
> Sneaklyfox, What will you do when you don't have any more categories to sub 30? You really like this thread!



Nice PBs!

I like this thread because Brian is the best! Charts, graphs, and a bit of humour thrown in there. I don't think I'll run out of categories in which to sub-30. There are all these methods after all. Not sure what will come after Roux. I was thinking ZZ (because it's one of the Big Four, though I'm not interested in Petrus) or Triangular Francisco (because it sounds cool).


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 29, 2012)

Petrus is kind of cool. I looked into Petrus before I got into FCOP. I am bad at building blocks so I did not stay with Petrus.


----------



## moralsh (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm sure I'll look into petrus in the future as I'd like to be good someday in FMC and petrus seems the best baseline for that category. But first things first, full fridich or sub 30 whichever comes first!

And you two, keep being so inspirational toward others, it's really nice


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 30, 2012)

moralsh said:


> .. and I broke some PBs: ao100 32.60,



I did not see these PB's untill now. Wow.. you are getting there! Whoohoo! Nice Ao100 man! It took me only a few weeks from Ao100 32 to sub 30.. Just do 100 timed solves every day for the next two weeks or so and you will be fine


----------



## clockface256 (Dec 30, 2012)

3x3 Speed Petrus

Average: 52.18
Best: 42.33
Worst: 69.63

All times: 52.74, 49.64, 57.86, 48.87, 50.60, 60.12, 42.60, (42.33), 47.60, 55.00, 49.20, (69.63)


FIRST POST: This is my first Ao12 forthis thread, worst steps are the first two blocks, I have a lot of trouble on a 15 second inspection. Best solve was a PLL skip, worst solve was like a 12 move step one because I messed up big time.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 30, 2012)

My times are now gonna be terrible. I want to get Sub-30 with ZZ. Longshot but I'm willing to try.


----------



## avdpe (Dec 31, 2012)

Round 139
SPEED

Average: 1:42.49
(2:09.98), 1:38.77, 1:54.52, 1:17.45, (1:07.33), 2:01.76, 1:49.17, 1:25.66, 1:36.94, 1:34.50, 1:53.06, 1:53.12


----------



## Gordon (Dec 31, 2012)

I just wanted to do this weeks scrambles, but after an warm-up avg of 5 of 50.27, i think i'll do it nex year...


----------



## omer (Dec 31, 2012)

Gordon said:


> I just wanted to do this weeks scrambles, but after an warm-up avg of 5 of 50.27, i think i'll do it nex year...


Oh no! the awful next year jokes are back! I was hoping I won't see or hear any this time.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2012)

omer said:


> Oh no! the awful next year jokes are back! I was hoping I won't see or hear any this time.



A new year's resolution is something that goes in one year and out the other.


----------



## SAICubed (Dec 31, 2012)

Round 139 ZZ Average= 24.268
24.879, 22.407, 24.786, 22.791, 24.440, (18.897), 22.900, 25.840, 27.665, 22.991, 23.984, (31.928)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 2, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Nine Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Nine​*








Two graduates this week! Congratulations MrBoomblaster and canadiancuber! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​



Roux Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 2, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Forty
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Jan 7​**Scrambles*
1. L' D F' L R B R U2 R B2 L U F L U' L R D R D2 B' L' D2	
2. B2 F2 U' L D' B F' D2 F' U2 F' R F2 U F' D L2 U2 L B' F' D2 F'	
3. L2 R U2 F2 R D' B R2 B F2 L' D B L F2 L B' D U2 L' D2 B U'	
4. F' R' B L' B L' U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F R' F2 R' F L' D B F' R B2	
5. L' R D' U' B2 D L' F' R2 U2 R2 B2 L B' D' U' B R' F2 U' L' R2 D	
6. L D' U' R' U' F' L' F' U B2 F2 D' L F' U R' D U2 L' B2 L' D2 B	
7. U L2 F2 L' F2 R2 U L2 R' U2 R' D' B D' F U F' D' F2 R' D' U2 B	
8. U' F' U2 R B R' D' U' L' U' L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U R U2 F2	
9. F U L2 R D L2 R2 F R2 D2 L D' U' R' B2 L' F' R B' F' D' F U	
10. L' D F L2 B2 D' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 R' F U' F L2 R U2 B2 F' D' U' F'	
11. L' R' D U' L' D U2 L2 R D' L2 R' D2 L' B2 U' R' B2 F R2 B' F D	
12. B2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 B D' F U2 R F2 U B2 R' F' L' R' U R2 B2 L R'


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 2, 2013)

Schmidt : Roux : * 37.88* (σ = 2.87)

38.47, 41.16, 37.52, 33.31, (46.84), 41.90, 40.40, 34.91, (28.59), 35.05, 39.19, 36.91

Yay! First sub-30 single.


----------



## hcfong (Jan 2, 2013)

Round 140
Average: 34.73

(25.62) 29.18 35.71 28.37 30.36 40.23 37.88 (42.05) 32.13 33.88 41.30 38.29


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 3, 2013)

Round 140 (Roux)
*Average: 28.43*

28.44, 26.32, 28.75, 31.11, 27.95, 27.17, 31.50, (35.86), 30.75, 25.38, 26.89, (25.20)

Sub-30! Yayyy!


----------



## rudra (Jan 3, 2013)

*Round 140 : SPEED*

*Average : 38.16*


36.20 (41.56) 38.55 35.61 37.37 38.31 41.36 40.75 (34.11) 39.09 35.95 38.45

I got my Guhong v2 in this new year. I am getting some good results with it. Still getting used to it. I never handled such good cube before. Most of my turns overshoot.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 3, 2013)

rudra said:


> *Round 140 : SPEED*
> 
> *Average : 38.16*
> 
> ...



Very nice improvement! Your times dropped more than other normal weeks. On average you dropped 3-4 seconds a week but suddenly you dropped 7 seconds this time. You'll get used to your new cube. What were you using before?


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 3, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 140 (Roux)
> *Average: 28.43*
> 
> 
> Sub-30! Yayyy!



Wow.. awesome!!


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 3, 2013)

Ima give this a try rofl

Round 140 (ZZ H only) - *34.26*
32.08, 31.04, 29.22, 29.34, 27.80, (40.83), 33.04, 28.41, 38.52, 31.18, (27.27), 34.26

solved using only H OLLs, if i get another case, i corner cycle to a H case, was curious how fast i'd be able to do it lololol


----------



## ljackstar (Jan 3, 2013)

*Average: 48.75*

46.13, 53.36, (DNF(1:01.46)), 43.91, 58.13, (40.13), 41.84, 47.94, 51.75, 41.15, 54.71, 48.57

New years resolutions ahoy!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 3, 2013)

Round *140*

Brian, I stop entering with Roux for a while. I decided to go back to CFOP. But Color neutral this time.

Average: *36.29*
30.57 35.61 (25.93) (45.20) 34.77 37.91 33.50 41.23 32.53 39.49 32.12 45.18

I did not practice a lot today.. And these are my first solves of the evening. After a 25 on a green cross I was thinking I might be sub 30 soon.. LOL but then came the forties..


EDIT: Did all of them on real CN since the others where all on green:

Average: *32.63*
W30.25 G35.81 R32.31 Y28.51 B30.37 O40.90 O30.79 B34.68 B(45.89) B35.20 W27.45 W(24.67)


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 3, 2013)

You ought to write what colors you use. Look what I did.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 3, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> You ought to write what colors you use. Look what I did.



Is that a must? All are on green. Because i have just started CN training. 5 days per color.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 3, 2013)

Color neutral is with all colors. Green cross is green cross


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, that makes sence. I will do them again in a few days and choose best cross then.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 3, 2013)

Round 140 OH
Average: 35.31
46.92, 35.23, 30.40, 36.22, 31.19, (29.42), 34.55, 31.45, 37.53+, 34.19, 35.39, (48.86)

It seems like I don't really improve at all. I might stop OH for a while and try out ZZ or Roux instead. I consider switching to ZZ for OH if I manage to get good at it.


----------



## rudra (Jan 4, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Very nice improvement! Your times dropped more than other normal weeks. On average you dropped 3-4 seconds a week but suddenly you dropped 7 seconds this time. You'll get used to your new cube. What were you using before?



Thanks. I was using ShengEn FIII before. Did you remember a thread where I asked you how to improve the performance of FIII a while ago, because I was so annoyed with the feel of FIII. You suggested me to buy a Guhong. It's totally worth its price. I have only practiced with it two days and already it's giving me better results. This is also my first white cube. My previously used cubes are all black. I think my recognition is a bit better in this white cube. Still a long way to go. 

P.S. Each piece of guhong can be seperated in two parts. Are there always gaps in pieces of Guhong? Though I don't think it affects the performance of the cube.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 4, 2013)

rudra said:


> Thanks. I was using ShengEn FIII before. Did you remember a thread where I asked you how to improve the performance of FIII a while ago, because I was so annoyed with the feel of FIII. You suggested me to buy a Guhong. It's totally worth its price. I have only practiced with it two days and already it's giving me better results. This is also my first white cube. My previously used cubes are all black. I think my recognition is a bit better in this white cube. Still a long way to go.
> 
> P.S. Each piece of guhong can be seperated in two parts. Are there always gaps in pieces of Guhong? Though I don't think it affects the performance of the cube.



Oh yes, I remember now. The FIII guy haha. Glad you got that Guhong. Knew you wouldn't regret it. Actually, the corner pieces can be separated into three parts. But anyway, the gaps are fine. If it's an empty gap (space) then you could try pushing it together. Otherwise, it's just the normal gap which is how it's made.


----------



## TP (Jan 4, 2013)

Round 140
*Average = 44.80*

(34.34) 44.47 44.47 49.83 43.12 39.89 43.04 45.05 42.25 46.95 48.95 (53.71)

Not my best average but just around a second away. Very bad crosses but lucky with getting f2l pairs put together while solving other pairs.


----------



## rudra (Jan 4, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Oh yes, I remember now. The FIII guy haha. Glad you got that Guhong. Knew you wouldn't regret it. Actually, the corner pieces can be separated into three parts. But anyway, the gaps are fine. If it's an empty gap (space) then you could try pushing it together. Otherwise, it's just the normal gap which is how it's made.



I tried pushing it together. But gaps are still there. The only downside of the gap is that i guess when I applid Maru lube in it, it went right through the gaps inside the piece. I also regret applying Maru lube because it made the cube very fast for me.


----------



## sheep1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Round 140

Average: 29.174

Times:
28.14, 29.41, (22.88), 30.40, 27.34, 27.78, 25.40, 37.50, 26.94, 34.18, (38.87) ,24.08

Wow, new cubes can certainly do a lot for times. First sub-30 average!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 4, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> Round 140 OH
> Average: 35.31
> 46.92, 35.23, 30.40, 36.22, 31.19, (29.42), 34.55, 31.45, 37.53+, 34.19, 35.39, (48.86)
> 
> It seems like I don't really improve at all. I might stop OH for a while and try out ZZ or Roux instead. I consider switching to ZZ for OH if I manage to get good at it.



Join the Roux race!


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 4, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yes, that makes sence. I will do them again in a few days and choose best cross then.



I have seen people graduate with Yellow cross, so I guess you could do it with each color (W done, G next and so on)


----------



## clockface256 (Jan 4, 2013)

Round 140 - Petrus

Average: 49.36
Best: 35.04 (new PB, woo!)
Worst: 68.62

Times: 57.61, 48.21, 43.69, 61.74, 52.53, 40.61, 40.67, (35.04), 46.43, (68.62), 40.57, 50.63


Wow.... I was sort of all over the place today. Basically the difference between a 40 and a 50 for me is step one, so that clearly needs the most work. But hopefully I can finish learning a full COLL and practice the F2L enough to be more consistent than that. Also, yay for really lucky 35 second solves where everything goes right! XD


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 4, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Join the Roux race!



Must... resist...

I think ZZ would be more useful to me, and just as fun, just don't like that EO line


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 4, 2013)

Round 140 Petrus: *29.66*



Spoiler



Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 25.18
Worst Time: 35.79

Session Avg: 29.66

Individual Times: 
30.72, 31.05, 28.30, (35.79), 27.28, (25.18), 32.33, 26.25, 35.13, 27.33, 29.83, 28.38



Another sub-30 round! Only 1 more to graduate!


----------



## clockface256 (Jan 5, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Round 140 Petrus: *29.66*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations! Good luck one the next round, and I hope I can be there soon! XD


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 5, 2013)

clockface256 said:


> Congratulations! Good luck one the next round, and I hope I can be there soon! XD



Thanks! You'll get there soon. Step 1 just takes time to get used to, and takes practice. You'll start finding different ways to make the first block, which is what will really drop your times.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 5, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> Must... resist...
> 
> I think ZZ would be more useful to me, and just as fun, just don't like that EO line



Well ok. I'll probably rejoin sub-30 race with ZZ too in a few weeks, assuming everything goes well with Roux. I haven't practiced any ZZ at all. Only watched a couple of tutorials and studied a scrambled cube, trying to detect edge orientation. That's about it.


----------



## SAICubed (Jan 5, 2013)

Round 140 ZZ Average= 27.933
24.328, 30.048, 30.344, (23.191), 29.129, 26.537, 26.680, (35.680), 29.455, 26.715, 27.064, 29.633

Not consistent what so ever and horrible compared to my last average. I think i graduated but this wasn't the average i wanted.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 5, 2013)

Round 140 - One-Handed

Average - 28.94

*Times*
27.45, 32.23, *40.85*, 28.08, 34.97, 29.38, 29.66, 27.79, 28.98, 25.25, 25.56, *20.83*

On both the third and fifth solve I messed up the PLL making have to redo part of the cube.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Round 140*
CFOP

Average of 12: *37.55*
46.08, 37.81, 41.94, 38.55, 37.60, (46.26), 33.43, 38.00, (30.03), 36.47, 31.06, 34.51

I hoped for a better result. Maybe next week I will reach sub 35.



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
06.01.2013 09:15:02 - 09:29:41

Mean: 37.65
Average: 37.55
Best time: 30.03
Median: 37.71
Worst time: 46.26
Standard deviation: 4.96

Best average of 5: 33.65
7-11 - 33.43 (38.00) (30.03) 36.47 31.06

Best average of 12: 37.55
1-12 - 46.08 37.81 41.94 38.55 37.60 (46.26) 33.43 38.00 (30.03) 36.47 31.06 34.51

1. 46.08 L' D F' L R B R U2 R B2 L U F L U' L R D R D2 B' L' D2
2. 37.81 B2 F2 U' L D' B F' D2 F' U2 F' R F2 U F' D L2 U2 L B' F' D2 F'
3. 41.94 L2 R U2 F2 R D' B R2 B F2 L' D B L F2 L B' D U2 L' D2 B U'
4. 38.55 F' R' B L' B L' U2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F R' F2 R' F L' D B F' R B2
5. 37.60 L' R D' U' B2 D L' F' R2 U2 R2 B2 L B' D' U' B R' F2 U' L' R2 D
6. 46.26 L D' U' R' U' F' L' F' U B2 F2 D' L F' U R' D U2 L' B2 L' D2 B
7. 33.43 U L2 F2 L' F2 R2 U L2 R' U2 R' D' B D' F U F' D' F2 R' D' U2 B
8. 38.00 U' F' U2 R B R' D' U' L' U' L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U R U2 F2
9. 30.03 F U L2 R D L2 R2 F R2 D2 L D' U' R' B2 L' F' R B' F' D' F U
10. 36.47 L' D F L2 B2 D' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 R' F U' F L2 R U2 B2 F' D' U' F'
11. 31.06 L' R' D U' L' D U2 L2 R D' L2 R' D2 L' B2 U' R' B2 F R2 B' F D
12. 34.51 B2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 B D' F U2 R F2 U B2 R' F' L' R' U R2 B2 L R'


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 6, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> You ought to write what colors you use. Look what I did.



Ok, I did them again: clickertheclick


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 6, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Ok, I did them again: clickertheclick



So many nearly sub-30, but only W & Y sub-30 solves. But you are on the right track.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jan 6, 2013)

Round *140* Average *43.80*

43.68, 45.58, 35.67, 54.94, 40.15, 40.26, 42.63, [60.76], 46.28, 42.41, (29.89), 46.36

Round *139* Average *42.90*

38.72, 44.86, [49.95], 41.16, 49.15, 48.93, 45.06, 42.36, 43.26, 39.42, (35.01), 36.03

I'm signed up for the Seattle WCA contest on January 12. Forty-one people are signed up so far:
http://www.cubingusa.com/cubekingdom2013/competitors.php

Also, I'm donating $100 to the contest to be used as prizes. At least one other contestant said they'd do the same. So if you want to pick up some prize money, and Seattle is near by, you might consider showing up.

I've been practicing almost exclusively with the 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 for this event but I've also entered the 3x3x3 contest so I guess I'd better give that some time. But the only events where I have a chance of setting a world record for my age is in the 5x5x5 and 7x7x7. For the 3x3x3, I'd like to be sub 30 by the July meet in Las Vegas. (Got to learn some finger tricks to get there.)


----------



## piece popper (Jan 6, 2013)

Average: 39.65

00:39.82
00:42.64
00:39.34
00:34.54
00:39.49
00:35.91
00:45.23
00:39.43
00:41.92
00:38.22
00:40.74 
00:39.61

Yay improvement!


----------



## avdpe (Jan 7, 2013)

1:24.09, 2:36.06, 1:36.91, 1:13.09, 3:51.47, 1:16.15, 1:53.28, 1:42.85, 2:46.81, 1:41.23, 1:28.12, 2:15.27

avg: 1:52.08

Round 140
Speed


----------



## InfiniCuber (Jan 7, 2013)

Round 140
*Average: 33.21*

Best: 27.56
Worst: 37.88

1. 32.96
2. 29.06
3. 37.34
4. 37.88
5. 30.60
6. 31.62
7. 34.18
8. 37.55
9. 34.23
10. 27.56
11. 28.89
12. 35.68

Hech ya 3 sub-30 solves! and pretty close to my PB! I am getting there...slowly...


----------



## skippykev (Jan 7, 2013)

Round 140
*Average: 36.17*
46.86, 33.25, 32.11, [DNF], 34.20, 37.82, 37.46, 35.11, 38.44, 35.84, (27.17), 30.57

Not bad for first round I entered.


----------



## moralsh (Jan 7, 2013)

*Round 140*, Both hands, Speed? 

Average *31.69*

35.82, 34.17, 28.17, 33.04, 29.35, (36.04), 31.24, 32.20, (27.53), 33.66, 29.76, 29.49

Back on track, but still far of my goal, the cube was very locky today, I really need to buy some lube and start lubing my cubes


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Jan 7, 2013)

Round 140

Average: *22.04*

19.33, (26.56), 23.17, 22.86, 21.72, 23.34, 18.77, 24.94, 22.32, 22.36, 20.97, (18.11)


----------



## omer (Jan 7, 2013)

*Round 140, Speed*
*Average: 32.00*



32.90, 25.06, 28.23, 31.02, DNF, 29.21, 26.03, 37.83, 27.05, 38.00, 27.15, 42.54


Got the DNF because I did a G perm when it was actually A perm, it gave me a U perm which looked like the cube was solved.


Dropped about 10 seconds from last round, just like every week... didn't think I would be so close to sub-30 so fast.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 8, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty Results*

*Round One Hundred Forty​*








Congratulations to SAICubed, this week's graduate! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Roux Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph - I took a couple weeks off from OH and I need to start back up.


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 8, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-One Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Forty-One
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Jan 14​**Scrambles*
1. L' D' U2 R' B' L' U F D2 U' L R' D' R2 D B' R2 D U B' L2 F' D	
2. R U2 B2 L R' F2 R' B' F' U' B2 L R' D2 F D' B' F' D2 R D' B2 R'	
3. L' B R D2 B F2 R' D' R' D2 L' F' D2 R' B2 L B' L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2	
4. L F D' L' D U' L B D2 B' R D' F2 U' L D2 U' F2 L R' F' R2 D'	
5. B2 L U' R2 U B' F2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 L' B L R2 D L D U F2 R2 U	
6. R B F' R B R' D B2 D2 L' R2 B' L D2 F' U2 L' R D U' L' D F'	
7. U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 L' F R2 D2 B' L2 U B2 D' L2 R D' F2 D F R2	
8. L B' F U F2 D2 F U2 R D2 U B' F R2 B D2 F D' U' L' R2 D' L2	
9. U2 L2 D2 B' U' R' D2 U' B' U2 B' D B2 F' U F' U L R' U B' F2 D	
10. B U' B2 D B2 D' B2 D F' L' R2 D B2 L U' B' F D2 L R U B2 F2	
11. U F' L' D2 F' L2 U2 F L' F R' B2 F2 R F D U' B' D2 F' L D' U	
12. U B2 L B F' L2 D U2 F2 D R' B' F U F' L R2 F2 D B R U2 B


----------



## rudra (Jan 8, 2013)

*Round 141 : SPEED (CFOP)*

*Average : 35.61*

35.08 34.01 35.69 (32.14) 33.77 38.66 37.95 35.56 34.21 37.07 (42.15) 34.11


Got my personal best of ao12 this time.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 8, 2013)

Round 141 ZZ
*Average: 27.33*

28.55, 26.90, 24.05, 31.07, 27.27, 29.11, 27.77, 31.35, (21.12), 23.59, (39.83), 23.66

I'm quitting OH for a while to do ZZ instead. Will probably start doing OH ZZ when I graduate.

*Comment about the average*: WHAT JUST HAPPENED? I did an Ao100 with ZZ earlier today, and the best Ao12 I could get were 30.12. Almost 3 seconds improvement just like that?
I learned ZZ a while ago, but never really practiced until this week. I guess it is quite easy to learn when you are a CFOP user.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 8, 2013)

Round 141 (Roux)
*Average: 24.16*
23.54, 23.84, 24.75, 21.33, 23.24, 22.40, 25.29, (27.87), 25.68, (19.80), 25.66, 25.87

YESSSS!!! New PB Ao12!!!! In fact, I also just noticed that my worst single time is still better than last week's average!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 8, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 141 (Roux)
> *Average: 24.16*
> 23.54, 23.84, 24.75, 21.33, 23.24, 22.40, 25.29, (27.87), 25.68, (19.80), 25.66, 25.87
> 
> YESSSS!!! New PB Ao12!!!! In fact, I also just noticed that my worst single time is still better than last week's average!



OMG, Roux should be your main method. I bet you can come real close soon 

EDIT: by the time you graduate from the race to sub 30 it's too late to enter the sub 20 contest. You will be sub 20 on Roux by then


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 8, 2013)

Schmidt : Roux : *40.63* (σ = 5.22)

36.94, 32.88, 33.53, 47.72, 41.43, 48.91, 34.43, 40.00, 43.81, 42.16, 51.88, 37.33

Maybe I should practise, instead of just doing 12 Roux solves a week.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> OMG, Roux should be your main method. I bet you can come real close soon
> 
> EDIT: by the time you graduate from the race to sub 30 it's too late to enter the sub 20 contest. You will be sub 20 on Roux by then



I keep getting incredible times. I can hardly believe it myself and sometimes think it's a fluke. I was just sub-20 with CFOP when I watched a tutorial on Roux. Tried about a dozen solves of about 2-3 minutes for a solve. Thought that blockbuilding would be hopeless for me. Thanks to you, MarcelP for trying Roux that time in your thread that got me started. I was totally not planning to switch methods and still not planning to unless I am truly sub-20 consistently. Then... maybe I'll consider it. But I'm still thinking of learning ZZ and CN... hmm...


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 8, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> But I'm still thinking of learning ZZ and CN... hmm...



Go ZZ!
It's cool, and feels super awesome when doing OH, and you'll always get easy OLLs, and... and... and... you should try it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 9, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> Go ZZ!
> It's cool, and feels super awesome when doing OH, and you'll always get easy OLLs, and... and... and... you should try it.



After I graduated from this thread with OH, I haven't been practicing much OH at all. I WAS going to try one month of CN, but the more I think about it, the more I think it could just be a waste of time. I wonder if I just try less time and see, for example, if I could get just as fast with a single odd cross colour, like green, to determine whether I should continue trying CN or not. Or maybe I will do ZZ next, as you suggest. Personally I find it more fun to learn a new method than to do CN solves although both are fun. I really like OH too. Hmm... I wish Brian did the sub-20 race too. I really love the graphs and charts.

@PianoCube: How long have you been practicing ZZ? You already got a sub-30 average. Do you know any WV or COLL or do you just do OLL/PLL after F2L?


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 9, 2013)

Round 141: Petrus *28.52!* 


Spoiler



Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 21.74
Worst Time: 34.03

Session Avg: 28.52

Individual Times: 
29.30, 30.78, 31.98, 27.61, 27.18, 26.97, (21.74), 28.69, (34.03), 28.94, 29.00, 24.71



Graduation time!


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jan 9, 2013)

Round *141*, average: *41.57*

32.77, 40.06, 45.10, 35.27, 43.64, [54.49], 37.68, 54.31, 44.13, (27.93), 39.71, 43.02


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Jan 9, 2013)

Round 141

Average: *21.87*

21.43, 24.60, 22.40, 23.17, 21.94, 19.45, 19.39, 25.80, 21.77, 22.03, 21.64, 20.31


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 9, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> @PianoCube: How long have you been practicing ZZ? You already got a sub-30 average. Do you know any WV or COLL or do you just do OLL/PLL after F2L?



I learned ZZ some months ago, but started to actually practice this week. I did my first ao100 yesterday, and that is probably more than half of my ZZ solves so far, so I'm still a noob (I even mess up EO in something like 1/5 of the solves). I'm only using OLL/PLL right now, but I might learn someting more fancy sometime in the future.


----------



## TP (Jan 9, 2013)

Round 141
*Average = 44.30*

39.59 47.94 40.45 47.53 43.13 42.55 39.24 48.92 (38.46) (55.90) 47.69 39.17

Wrong F2L insertion on nr 10 which forced me to redo the last pair. I´m using 13 of 21 PLL algorithms instead of regular 2 look PLL. My PLL recognition is slower now since i check if i know the PLL case or not, it will get better since i just started learning 1 look PLL.


----------



## ljackstar (Jan 9, 2013)

Round 141
*45.67* 43.69, 45.98, 53.38, 42.18, 40.47, 50.73, 45.55, 38.28, (1:39.20), (35.28), 51.11, 45.34

The 1:39 was a super pop, mad me very sad.
Other wise I lost about 3 sec so happy with that, especially since I've been adjusting my tension all day


----------



## skippykev (Jan 9, 2013)

Round 141
*Average: 34.83*
31.00, 30.46, 35.32, (24.67)*, [39.55], 34.61, 35.44, 35.94, 36.59, 38.95, 37.48, 32.55
*THE ALMIGHTY PLL SKIP!


----------



## sheep1234 (Jan 10, 2013)

Round 141
Speed

Average:30.01(gah)

Times:
27.22, 31.32, 27.64, 33.73, (46.72), 32.35, 31.89, 29.39, 30.58, 27.50. (21.17), 28.51

Really tired, had a huge pop on the fifth solve, and I'm back above 30 seconds. Not my cubing day.
Also, I wish people would stop talking to me while I'm trying to cube.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 10, 2013)

sheep1234 said:


> Round 141
> Speed
> 
> Average:30.01(gah)



LOL, so close..


----------



## clockface256 (Jan 10, 2013)

sheep1234 said:


> Also, I wish people would stop talking to me while I'm trying to cube.



This. I was so rude to one kid who kept talking: "ooh, that was so close!" Or "dude you almost figured it out!" I know how to solve it! Now leave me to time myself in peeeeeace! X/ in retrospect I do feel a little bad for getting so upset with him for just trying to be nice..


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 10, 2013)

Round 141

Color neutral CFOP:

Average:* 32.29* 
 33.25 30.44 (35.44) 31.63 (27.49) 34.51 28.41 34.04 33.47 28.49 35.36 33.33

I am pleased with these results since I have had a few bad days (timing wise)


----------



## rudra (Jan 12, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Round 141
> 
> Color neutral CFOP:
> 
> ...



wow. You are getting close to your a012 with CN.


----------



## omer (Jan 12, 2013)

Round 141, Speed
*Average: 29.85*

27.58, 24.36, 29.74, 34.08, 26.22, 30.26, 34.95, 42.31, 26.18, 28.78, 29.19, 31.53

Sub-30 ! I was really nervous on that last solve, almost got above 30 avg because of it...

It's not much better than last round but it's something


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 12, 2013)

Can I enter twice in the same round? I want to continue to progress somewhat with Fridrich/CFOP but I also want to learn ZZ.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 141 - OH

*Average: 35.34*

Times: (26.74), 41.57, 38.19, 31.74, 40.82, (47.71), 33.10, 36.86, 29.15, 31.62, 32.98, 37.34

First solve PLL skip. I still suck at OH.


----------



## Nyny (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 141
Speed

*Average : 29.56*

37.80, 29.13, 30.08, 26.02, 24.03, 34.33, 27.00, 1:00.37, 29.52, 22.80, 29.78, 27.90


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 141
Speed

*Average: 24.83*

24.18, 26.36, 22.42, 26.26, (28.11), 26.37, 24.29, 24.73, 22.98, 26.77, 23.93, (22.15)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 14, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-One*

*Round One Hundred Forty-One
Average: 1:04.95*

1:17.67, 1:10.81, 50.35, 1:14.32, 1:22.49, (1:36.47), (39.60), 1:01.44, 54.07, 47.55, 1:01.14, 1:09.72


----------



## uvafan (Jan 14, 2013)

Round 141 
OH

36.81, 36.24, 32.77, 29.31, 28.09, 27.91, 30.74+, (37.29), (22.00), 29.81, 35.97, 37.00 = *32.47*

Good for me. 22.00 is PB - antisune u perm


----------



## Gordon (Jan 14, 2013)

*Round 141*
CFOP

Average of 12: *37.73*
31.92, (48.73), 42.06, 36.89, 40.80, 46.27, 32.46, 41.49, 33.17, (30.31), 39.16, 33.12

Must.Improve.Lookahead!


----------



## avdpe (Jan 14, 2013)

Round 141
Speed

avg: 1:23.72
1:18.41, 1:22.10, (1:59.71), (1:03.05), 1:18.69, 1:34.36, 1:25.34, 1:15.65, 1:46.93, 1:25.48, 1:21.87, 1:08.39


----------



## moralsh (Jan 14, 2013)

Round *141* Both hands

Average: *28.80*, at last!

times: 27.38, 29.21, 33.39, 29.66, 26.76, 28.53, 28.21, (38.07), (26.65), 29.92, 27.71, 27.19

I've been practicing lookahead and It looks easier to be sub 30 these days


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 14, 2013)

moralsh said:


> Round *141* Both hands
> 
> Average: *28.80*, at last!
> 
> ...



Wow man, that is good stuff! Could you please make some video's? I would love to see that.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Jan 14, 2013)

Round 141
*Average: 33.28*

Best: 25.32
Worst: 38.05

1. 38.05
2. 31.62
3. 31.51
4. 34.96
5. 37.91
6. 29.39
7. 35.02
8. 32.83
9. 34.94
10. 31.27
11. 33.37
12. 25.32

Merp it was ok i was doing well at first and then i just died.... lol


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jan 15, 2013)

*Round 141*

*Round 141
Average: 1:14.50*

1:23.42, 1:16.68, 1:09.21, 1:25.35, 1:23.45, (1:02.57), 1:05.33, (1:46.16), 1:00.08, 1:06.85, 1:02.02, 1:12.91


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 15, 2013)

*ound One Hundred Forty-One Results*

*Round One Hundred Forty-One​*








Congratulations to acohen527, this week's graduate! 

Graduate, MrBoomblaster got a 21.87!

sneaklyfox, WOW!



CheesePuffs said:


> Can I enter twice in the same round? I want to continue to progress somewhat with Fridrich/CFOP but I also want to learn ZZ.



Yes. If you have multiple sub 30 averages from different methods then the first one you post will "count". 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​



Roux Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 15, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Two Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Two
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Jan 21​**Scrambles*
1. U' R' D' U2 R U B2 F R U2 L' R D2 B L' R2 B U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F'	
2. L2 B' D' U' L' R U B2 F2 U F L' R2 F2 D2 L' U' L B2 F L' B D	
3. B2 F D2 B2 F L2 D' F D2 U R2 B2 D2 U' F' U' B F' D L2 R2 U L	
4. F2 D2 L U2 L R B D' R F U2 L' F' R2 D2 B U R2 U R D' B R	
5. D' L B R2 B L2 D2 B U2 L D U F L' B F2 U2 R' U R2 D B D'	
6. F L B F2 R2 U B2 F L2 D2 U R' B' F U2 L D L2 R D2 U' L' D2	
7. U B L F2 D' B' F2 U F L' R B2 F2 D2 F2 U B' D' B' L F' D' B	
8. U' R B2 F L2 U' R D R' U2 B2 L2 B' F' D' R B2 F2 L D B2 R B2	
9. R B L R U2 L' R2 B2 F' U' R D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' D R' D2 B2 F' R	
10. R' B D2 B D F' U' L' U2 R' D2 L R2 F U2 F L B2 U R2 U2 L' U2	
11. R2 D B2 R F L' D2 U' R' F2 U' B F' L B' F U L2 R2 B2 L R2 B	
12. D U2 L2 B' D' B' R' F2 R B F2 U2 B' F U2 L' D' B' U B' L B2 F2


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 15, 2013)

Brian Kremer said:


> *Round One Hundred Forty-One​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think SAICubed was meant to be me, right?

Edit: Thanks!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 142 - OH

*Average: 40.36*

46.48, 39.20, 38.29, 39.92, 38.73, 41.84, 43.75, 34.74, (26.24), 38.17, 42.51, (48.72)

The last solve...... -_-


----------



## Nyny (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 142
Speed

*Average : 29.95*

28.93, 29.71, 34.55, 28.81, 32.75, 31.65, 24.18, 30.94, 30.22, 21.00, 27.71, DNF
(The average was calculated by god of rubic 2 so I don't know whether its right or wrong)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 15, 2013)

Nyny said:


> Round 142
> Speed
> 
> *Average : 30.35*
> ...



When I import those times into qqtimer I get an average of 29.95.

Edit: Is he your brother?


----------



## Nyny (Jan 15, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> When I import those times into qqtimer I get an average of 29.95.
> 
> Edit: Is he your brother?



Thanks, I'll change it now. Yes he is :3


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh great. Now she is going to graduate next round.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 142:

Average *30.65* Whooshh.. That went great!
28.68 31.01 (36.82) 35.32 30.74 30.52 29.51 27.60 32.75 34.68 (24.65) 25.70


----------



## TP (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 142
*Average = 39.98*

36.79 34.36 40.97 35.26 39.63 (32.79) 39.83 36.15 (47.44) 47.12 45.10 44.58

First 8 was nice except for a 2s penalty on solve 4, sometimes I have problem doing f' with my index finger at the end of the T permutation. Not sure what happened the last 4 solves, maybe reality catched up with me.

I did the cross on either white or yellow, much easier when doing the cross but sometimes i had problems with the recognition. Still, down over 4s since last week so I am content.


----------



## hcfong (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 142
Average: 39.41

(30.34) 38.20 36.62 33.52 38.09 41.08 33.37 1:06.49 40.52 31.34 34.90 (DNF)

*sigh*


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 15, 2013)

Schmidt : Roux : *40.40* (σ = 3.39)
37.61, 54.31, 36.02, 40.72, 29.18, 44.19, 45.78, 40.83, 38.28, 42.52, 35.86, 42.18


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 15, 2013)

TP said:


> Round 142
> *Average = 39.98*
> 
> 36.79 34.36 40.97 35.26 39.63 (32.79) 39.83 36.15 (47.44) 47.12 45.10 44.58
> ...



You could try different fingertricks for the T-perm. Like, try right thumb on F' or right index.


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 142:*36.74*CFOP! 


Spoiler



Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 26.40
Worst Time: 52.38

Session Avg: 36.74

Individual Times: 
36.63, 36.53, 35.53, 34.55, 39.87, 41.05, (26.40), 34.40, 33.90, 39.82, (52.38), 35.13


After graduating, I was debating over doing OH or CFOP, and as you can see, I chose CFOP. I am really surprised with the result, I didn't know I would be this fast in the first round. The 26.4 was a PLL skip. I am also CN.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 16, 2013)

Round 142
OH
Average: *32.83*

29.84, 29.83, (41.24), 28.73, 33.14, 30.89, 38.60, 39.64, 29.53, 36.71, (27.79), 31.44

It was going pretty well until solves 7 and 8 came along...


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 16, 2013)

Round 142
Speed

Average: *23.55*
27.95, 25.55, 18.27, 26.55, 29.11, 23.42, 24.12, 21.09, 19.69, 16.02, 22.59, 26.25

Wow I was getting lucky solve, after lucky solve, after lucky solve. I had 3 solves that were under 20 and a couple that were quite low 20s. I usually am starting to expect mid 20s maybe a bit higher. New Ao12 record woo hoo.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jan 16, 2013)

Round *142* Ao12: *43.45*

(32.15), 47.13, [60.83], 39.96, 56.28, 33.33, 38.94, 48.17, 43.58, 51.25, 38.62, 37.20

Nice CheesePuffs ao12.

I went to my first contest. What a blast! For other reasons, I had no sleep the previous night and expected to do horribly, but managed to a05 at 44.41. Meh. I'm looking forward to better results next time. And I got what I wanted on the 7x7 so I'll have more time to practice the 3x3.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 16, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> I went to my first contest. What a blast! ... to a05 at 44.41.



Nice start of you WCA carriere! I had a 40.04 Ao5 as a first.I hope to improve it to a sub 30 soon..


----------



## rudra (Jan 16, 2013)

*Round 142 : SPEED*
*
Average: 34.23*

(42.14) 33.35 33.19 30.65 38.97 42.08 33.58 34.55 32.31 31.94 31.63 (29.66)


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 17, 2013)

Round 142 ZZ
*Average: 32.10*

(25.97), 34.81+, 27.81, 26.12, 28.05, 46.56, 31.77+, 28.38, 34.05, 27.30, (1:04.54) 36.14

This average was much worse than last weeks, but I have actually improved form ~35 to ~30. This was just a bit unlucky, while the last one was very lucky.
Hopefully I'll graduate in 3 weeks from now.


----------



## skippykev (Jan 17, 2013)

*Round 142*
34.08, 35.32, [39.53], 37.30, 30.52, 33.41, 32.22, 31.46, 34.91, (29.94), 30.06, 32.41
*Avg: 33.17* (YUS!)

Note: Egad! In the latter 5 solves, I was .1 second away from tying my PB avg. of 5!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 18, 2013)

Round 142 (Roux)
*Average: 25.01
*
(30.96), 27.49, (20.20), 23.92, 27.14, 21.70, 24.37, 22.27, 26.92, 26.86, 27.15, 22.31

I hardly practiced all week so I'm pretty happy. I think I will finally be leaving the sub-30 race... for a time. I just started CN training today (for a month). Maybe after that I will come back with another method.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 18, 2013)

not my day today

*Round 142*
Speed

*Avg of 12: DNF*
(32.39), 43.10, 38.79, 42.78, 47.54, 49.02, 48.43, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, (DNS)

Started good, but then nothing was working anymore...
My goal for next round is sub 35.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jan 19, 2013)

Round *142* Average *43.59*

[83.15], 61.60, 37.67+2, 46.27, 40.18, 41.06, 48.23, 39.64, 40.20,38.48, 40.58, (37.19)

Feeling kinda clumsy today. I've decided to go ahead and learn full 2 look PLL. I'm currently at (worst case) 4 look. And I already have 2 look OLL. Furthermore, I'm going to be very careful at algorithm choice so I get the ones with good finger speed (for me).


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Two*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Two
Average: 1:03.88*

1:02.99, 1:14.81, 1:11.14, 56.26, 59.28, 1:02.46, 1:06.54, 59.09, 58.41, 1:07.80, (1:23.18), (52.13)


----------



## omer (Jan 20, 2013)

Round 142

*Average: 27.95*

29.43, 31.73, 25.83, 30.21, 24.03, 27.62, 35.39, 22.76, 32.86, 23.60, 29.39, 24.81

Dropped about 2 seconds, just one more round until I'm finished here


----------



## InfiniCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

Round 142
*Average: 29.98*

Best: 25.92
Worst: 39.60

1. 32.54
2. 39.60 
3. 34.63 
4. 32.30 
5. 30.95 
6. 25.92 
7. 28.89 
8. 26.21 
9. 28.33 
10. 27.14 
11. 29.69 
12. 29.12

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!! YEEESSSSSS PB AVERAGE OF 5 AND AVERAGE OF 12!!!!!! WOOOOOHHHHH!!!!!! FIRST SUB-30!!!!


----------



## avdpe (Jan 21, 2013)

Round 142

speed

average: 1:26.70 

1:41.18, 1:17.18, 1:31.22, 1:24.14, 1:28.82, 1:16.76, (1:13.77), 1:14.86, 1:25.15, 1:31.66, 1:35.98, (2:13.44)


----------



## Hiimmanly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Round 142:
Average: 41.102*

Usually I'm Sub-40 but I don't know what happened this time. Oh well.

*39.064, 33.775, 42.258, 43.233, 47.742, 47.415, 32.673, 43.314, 56.799, 36.831, 43.014, 34.370*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 21, 2013)

InfiniCuber said:


> Round 142
> *Average: 29.98*
> 
> 32.54, 39.60, 34.63, 32.30, 30.95, 25.92, 28.89, 26.21, 28.33, 27.14, 29.69, 29.12
> ...



Nice going! You need to update your signature now.


----------



## RV (Jan 21, 2013)

> D' B U' B' U R B' F2 D' U2 L' D' B2 F D2 L B' F2 D L R' B' F' D2 B'



EXACTLY 30 seconds


----------



## InfiniCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Nice going! You need to update your signature now.



Thanks! LOL and i"ll update it!


----------



## thatkid (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 142 - OH

*Average - 37.98*

39.57, (27.87), 33.77, 36.02, 29.34, 42.60, 45.17, 43.55, 30.72, 43.02, (53.95), 36.06


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 22, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Two Results*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Two​*








Two graduates this week: CheesePuffs and sneaklyfox... congratulations! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​



Roux Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 22, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Three Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Three
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Jan 28​**Scrambles*
1. D' U' B2 F' L' D' U L2 R' U' R' B' R2 D U2 L2 R' B F' U2 L2 U2 R	
2. D2 U F2 R' B' F' U' B F R2 F2 R2 F R' B2 U' L R2 D U' L' R' B2	
3. R' D R D' L2 R2 U2 R' B' F2 R D' L F' U2 B F2 D2 L2 R F' U B	
4. R D2 B' F' R2 B R2 U' L' U2 B2 F U' L D' L' B' R2 B' D B U B2	
5. U' R D2 L' F' R2 D2 F L' U R2 U2 F2 R2 D' U F' L D' F' D' U2 R'	
6. B' F R2 D' U2 B2 D F D2 U F D L D2 L F' U' B2 L2 F L2 D2 B	
7. R' D U' F D' U2 B2 F L' B2 L B2 L2 F L B L D' F2 D R2 D2 U'	
8. F D L' U' L2 U2 F' U B2 F U R B2 D U2 B L R F2 L F L D	
9. F' R B2 F L F' U2 L2 R' F2 L R2 D' L R2 B2 U2 B F D2 L' R F2	
10. L R2 B U2 B' F2 L2 D' F2 R B' R2 F2 D' B' D B' F' R F' L D2 U'	
11. L D2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 B L' R U' F2 L U2 F L D2 B' U2 B D2 R2 D2	
12. F2 L' U L' F' D2 U' F U L2 D B' L D B' L2 R2 B' D L U2 L2 R


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 143 - OH

Average: 40.31

Times: 47.11, 36.42, 46.93, 36.14, 35.72, (1:01.86), 40.58, 36.85, 36.94, 38.64, 47.76, (33.54)

I still suck at OH.


----------



## Nyny (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 143

*Average: 28.41*

26.30, 29.02, 31.85, 27.66, 27.00, 34.76, 28.95, 28.22, 28.73, 27.59, 27.53, 27.57


----------



## hcfong (Jan 22, 2013)

*Round 143*
Average: 33.29

(25.85) 29.84 36.98 31.24 33.31 28.76 36.47 32.53 34.20 34.28 35.27 (40.11)


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 22, 2013)

*Round 143 (2H speed) Average:* 37.43

Standard Deviation: 4.91
Best Time: 30.57
Worst Time: 47.02


Spoiler



Individual Times:
32.77
39.78
33.82
47.02
30.57
37.48
35.26
37.35
46.79
35.35
34.03
38.9


----------



## Gordon (Jan 22, 2013)

*Round 143*
Speed

*Average of 12: 35.74*
32.94, 35.95, 32.23, (45.24), 34.67, 34.58, 45.19, 39.29, 37.40, (26.93), 30.79, 34.35


Yes! After a longer period of hard work and nearly no cubing finally again some better solves. Also the 26.93 is probably one of my top 10 times ever.


----------



## Hiimmanly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Round 143
Average of 12: 39.245
*

Individual Times:
41.553, 49.635, 46.118, 42.406, 45.113, 31.335, 44.653, 36.913, *25.167*, 29.492, 46.432, 28.439


----------



## TP (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 143
*Average = 37.08*

36.06 33.94 40.07 (29.97) 37.35 35.64 (41.07) 36.40 38.63 36.55 38.10 38.03

I liked these 12 solves a lot, only a few small misses during F2L and I missed that I had a R-perm once so I did 2look PLL instead. Very nice stability and almost 3s better then last week. Also nice that sub 30s times pop up.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 143
Color neutral: *29.68* 
29.08 32.32 27.69 28.37 27.05 25.78 34.25 34.17 (35.80) 29.00 29.08 (24.94)

I feel like cheating since up untill the 11th solve it was no sub 30. And then closing with a white cross feels like cheating. But it was however the best cross to choose


----------



## rudra (Jan 23, 2013)

*Round 143 : SPEED*
*
Average : 32.49*

(27.37) (39.08) 33.26 35.22 32.68 31.00 34.24 31.92 30.12 33.13 33.94 29.40

Improvement is very slow nowadays.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 23, 2013)

Schmidt : Roux : *38.76* (σ = 4.36)

47.00, 43.97, 37.65, 29.96, 35.43, 30.84, 35.38, 43.97, 39.15, 37.97, 39.02, 44.18


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 24, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Three*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Three
Average: 1:01.45*

1:08.26, (41.55), 1:02.66, 1:16.08, 56.76, 1:11.45, 1:07.64, 44.06, 55.30, (1:26.34), 1:16.76, 44.34

I learned an OH F perm alg this week.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jan 24, 2013)

Round *143* Average *40.37*

37.22, 36.37, 39.41, 45.65, 33.10, [52.23], 51.00, (32.59), 45.95, 34.18, 38.69, 42.15

Been trying to practice 100 solves per day. I'm also adding algorithms so as to reach 2 look PLL with plans to go to 1 look.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 24, 2013)

Round 143 ZZ
*Average: 27.74*

(23.06), 32.35, 26.53, 26.65, (35.88), 27.94, 25.19, 26.24, 24.12, 27.33, 26.34, 34.70

My ZZ times are all over the place, but here, most of them were sub 30.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 25, 2013)

Round 143 ZZ
*Average: 29.82*

(26.70), (38.74), 29.90, 31.09, 28.25, 29.27, 27.06, 29.78, 33.23, 28.89, 29.32, 31.45

I thought I ruined my average on the last solve but I saved it with a quick last layer. A couple weeks ago, I was averaging mid-40s so slowing down and thinking about block building really does help. I did quite good on this average, I doubt my next round will be this good.


----------



## omer (Jan 25, 2013)

Round 143 Speed

Average: *28.78*

28.86, 44.37, 21.64, 28.20, 31.51, 23.29, 28.93, 30.15, 32.50, 24.42, 30.48, 29.43

Awful average, worst than last round. Still graduated though 
I guess it's because I'm getting used to some new algs I learnt.

Going now to the sub-20 thread, good luck everybody


----------



## skippykev (Jan 25, 2013)

Round 143
26.52, 25.04*, 37.92, 38.49, [43.38], 34.79, {29.51, 28.50, 36.71, 25.91, (24.29)*}, 29.94
*Average: 31.33* (NEW PERSONAL BEST!)
*ALMIGHTY PLL SKIPS! 
I also got a new PB avg. of 5 (solves in brackets) of 27.97 in the process! Lucky solve after lucky solve after lucky solve! That 43, though, was a killer.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jan 26, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Three*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Three
Average: 1:05.37*

59.50, 1:11.80, (1:15.43), 1:07.79, (56.59), 1:02.98, 1:14.91, 1:07.66, 1:00.09, 1:01.67, 1:05.26, 1:00.84


----------



## danfresh666 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Round 143*
*Average: 34.55*
*Method: ROUX*

1. 35.15
2. 33.26
3. 34.44
4. 33.04
5. 29.19
6. 37.25¸
7. 37.02
8. 37.34
9. 34.57
10. 31.23
11. 32.15
12. 37.76

Very consistent solves but i was stressed up and i only did 1 sub 30  i was tired too so my lookaround sucked but i'll get a better average next week!!
(My 1st average of 12 of the day was 28.98)...:fp I guess i will do it in the morning on red bull next time.


----------



## moralsh (Jan 28, 2013)

Round 143, both hands
Average 29.99 
times: (34.84), 31.66, 31.90, 27.22, 30.39, 29.39, 31.60, 27.42, 30.03, (26.73), 30.48, 29.80

I should have warned up a bit more to leave a bit more room 

After a couple of weeks almost off cubing for unexpected reasons my times are already there but my consistency has gone nuts, I've had 28s averages and 34s in the same day, lucky this one has been close to the former


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 28, 2013)

moralsh said:


> Round 143, both hands
> Average 29.99



One more sub 30 and you are one of the cool guys


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Three Results*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Three​*








Two graduates this week: Nyny and omer... congratulations! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​



Roux Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Four Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Four
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Feb 4​**Scrambles*
1. R' D B' R' F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B2 F' R2 B2 D B2 L R D' U' F D' R'	
2. R' U2 F' U' B L B F2 L R F2 R2 U L2 R' F2 L B2 U B D U2 F	
3. F2 U L B2 F2 D' B2 F D2 F' D B' L2 R' F' L2 D' B' R D R D' U'	
4. U B' R' F' R D' B D2 F' D B R B' L2 R U B D' U2 B F2 L B2	
5. B R B' F D' B2 U F' U' B2 F' L2 R' B U2 R2 U2 R2 B' F2 D2 B' R	
6. R U L2 F2 D' L' B' L2 D' R' B F' U2 L2 D' B D2 U B2 L2 B L2 R	
7. F' U2 B R2 F' L2 R' B D U' B2 R D2 B F' R' D L' R' U2 R' U2 B2	
8. B L' R B2 F' D U' L' D2 U R' D2 F U2 B' D2 U L2 B' L B2 D' R	
9. F' D' U' L U F L B' R' F2 D' F L2 F R F2 L2 F2 L2 R' D2 R' D'	
10. D B' L2 B' F2 U2 B R' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R F' D F' L' R U R' D	
11. L' B D' U B' F' L2 R' U' B' F2 D B' R2 B F' R B' R2 B' F2 D' R	
12. D' R' D U2 B' F2 R' F2 L2 U L' R2 F2 D' R U' R' B' R2 F2 D L U'


----------



## TP (Jan 29, 2013)

Round 144
*Average = 32.86*

29.64, 34.18, 34.47, 30.15, 29.81, (45.52,) (24.77,) 34.08, 33.74, 35.43, 33.03, 34.09

Except for that 45s when I messed up the F2L it went really nice, today is a great cubing day for me. Crossmaking and finding F2L pairs went really well.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 29, 2013)

Round 144, Color neutral

Average of 12:* 28.57*
27.33 26.10 (34.82) 28.27 28.72 26.72 27.09 28.42 34.69 (22.58) 28.72 29.62

Only one white cross (the 22.58  )


----------



## danfresh666 (Jan 29, 2013)

Round 144, Roux method

Average of 12:* 32.02*

29.87 31.66 (36.38) (25.78) 32.63 28.89 33.77 34.18 30.89 36.07 32.04 30.15

Way too much 30's  need to practice my lookaround alot because i was always searching for pairs on the blocks.. except for the 25s, it went very smooth and my lookaround was great. should do this more often.


----------



## Marcus Flavius (Jan 30, 2013)

*Round 144 *
speed
*31.78*
36.09, 28.27, 34.94, 29.29, 26.09, 32.24, 31.43, 31.79, 28.92, 36.23, 30.43, 34.43


----------



## DNFphobia (Jan 30, 2013)

*Round 144*

ZZ method

Average: 35.27 Seconds

(1) (26.93) 
(2) 37.89 
(3) (41.55) 
(4) 35.99 
(5) 37.43 
(6) 38.88 
(7) 32.09 
(8) 39.64 
(9) 32.54 
(10) 35.80 
(11) 34.21 
(12) 28.19


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 30, 2013)

Schmidt : Roux : *38.21* (σ = 3.84)

37.08, 40.91, 33.63, 32.08, 36.06, 34.58, 36.59, 44.38, 44.55, 47.53, 36.09, 38.19

I'll be here 4evar


----------



## rudra (Jan 31, 2013)

*Round 144 :SPEED*

*Average : 32.62*

27.76 32.49 33.05 34.52 34.28 31.21 (25.47) 34.00 31.18 (34.68) 33.44 34.26

I was waiting for something good to happen till the last solve. But it didn't.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 31, 2013)

Round 144 ZZ
*Average: 27.01*

28.78, 23.51, 22.98, 20.55, 37.71, 37.05, 23.02, 20.59, (39.73), (20.03), 27.99, 27.92

Screwed up EO-line and/or F2L a few times. Otherwise a good average.


----------



## Hiimmanly (Feb 2, 2013)

*Round 144*

32.258, 42.361, 46.585, 37.381, 37.087, 33.130, 40.795, 38.608, 42.304, 46.012, 39.001, 33.121
*
Average:38.980*

Some really terrible f2l solves today, except for the 6th scramble. I finished f2l in about 11 seconds on that one, but then I choked and ended up with a bad time.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Feb 2, 2013)

*Round 144: ZZ*

Average: 29.84

27.80, (25.65), 26.61, (39.87), 27.46, 31.88, 35.82, 34.37, 25.86, 29.24, 28.45, 30.95

Consistency...

I don't know why I did so good this round. Last round I got lucky but this round it wasn't extremely lucky. I wonder if its the new cube or stickers. Or did I actually improve? It was probably one of the first 2. If I do well next round, I might intentionally fail the last 2 solves or something because I don't deserve to graduate yet.


----------



## skippykev (Feb 2, 2013)

*Round 144*
30.88, (27.12), 32.24+*, [45.68], 32.53, 31.80, 36.64, 27.61, 41.56, 40.86, 33.50, 35.36
Average: *34.30*
Pathetic. Just pathetic. Three over-40 solves.
*Almighty PLL skip, but got so surprised by it that I unintentionally +2'ed.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Round 144*

33.06, 37.50, 48.18, (50.90), 42.67, 42.20, 42.91, 37.48, 42.58, (29.97), 41.26, 48.18

*Average:* - 41.60

Give me 3 more rounds 

The 29.97 was PB single!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 3, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Four*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Four
Average: 56.96*

(1:13.12), 58.75, 1:02.83, 54.33, 1:01.42, 54.10, 1:00.61, 55.15, (49.74), 53.02, 52.60, 56.82

First sub minute on this thread.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Feb 3, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Four*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Four*
Average: 1:00.10

1:13.64, 1:01.23, 1:07.52, 53.72, 55.62, 64.28, (1:13.79), 1:04.94, (47.73), 57.48, 1:01.24, 51.36




I got an average of 1:00.10!
I was thinking that with my last time I was going to
end up with a sub minute average but,
NOPE!!


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 4, 2013)

*Round 144 (2H speed):* 37.47



Spoiler



Mean: 37.39
Average: 37.47
Best time: 28.86
Median: 36.38
Worst time: 45.15
Standard deviation: 5.08

Best average of 5: 35.07
2-6 - 35.19 (28.86) (38.78) 32.82 37.21

Best average of 12: 37.47
1-12 - 44.64 35.19 (28.86) 38.78 32.82 37.21 35.55 (45.15) 32.48 33.33 43.57 41.11



dat inconsistency!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 5, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Four Results*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Four​*








No graduates this week.

Graduate Nyny: 28.41

Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​



Roux Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 5, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Five Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Five
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Feb 11​**Scrambles*
1. D' F' R F L2 D2 F2 L' D' U2 R' D F' L2 D U2 F' U' L D U' F2 R2	
2. D2 F' D' U L U' F' U2 R2 F' U2 R U' L' B2 U' B' L' R' B' L' U' B'	
3. U2 F D' B D2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 B F' L' R2 B2 R B L B L' B' U2 B'	
4. U B F2 L' B U L2 R F' U L' R2 U R' D' U2 L2 D F U2 F L' U'	
5. L' U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D U F' R2 B2 U B U2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 R2 B' F2 D	
6. U2 L U2 B2 L2 U' R' D U' R F U L U2 L D' L' D R B L' R2 D	
7. B2 D2 R B2 F' U2 R U2 R' D' U L R2 B R' D R2 D' U F R2 D' U'	
8. U' F2 L' R2 D B' F' U' F R2 U' B2 D F' D U' B' L R2 F L2 U L	
9. D R2 D L B2 L F2 U2 B2 L F L' R' D2 U F2 L' U' F2 L R' B F2	
10. D' B' F' U F' U L' F R F2 R' B D2 L' B F2 D2 B L' R2 B' D2 B'	
11. B2 F2 D2 F L' U' R U2 B2 L2 R2 B F L2 R2 F' D U L B R' B D2	
12. D2 U L R2 D' B' F' D B R U' R' D B2 L' B F2 D U R B2 U R2


----------



## rudra (Feb 5, 2013)

*Round 145 : SPEED*

*Average : 30.11*

30.56 31.45 26.59 (35.75) 34.20 30.14 28.07 26.28 31.89 (23.01) 32.92 29.03

Missed the sub 30 by a whisker.  Funny thing is Mean of those 12 solves is 29.99 (which includes best and worst time of 12). 

I'll try next week harder.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Round 145 : Speed
*
41.73, 48.25, (48.55), 38.08, 34.79, (34.01), 44.42, 48.05, 35.70, 38.08, 40.03, 40.02

*Average: 40.92*

Dang, still stuck in the 40s... (sigh)


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 5, 2013)

Round 145

Colour neutral

Average: *29.72* 
30.71 30.36 29.16 26.67 (33.66) (25.70) 28.10 29.89 30.73 27.76 31.25 32.56


----------



## TP (Feb 5, 2013)

Round 145
*Average = 33.84*

30.88, (29.84,) 34.55, 36.56, 31.23, 36.38, 34.52, (38.87,) 30.61, 31.63, 34.25, 37.82

First week I didn´t improve. Just felt off tonight, nothing huge that went wrong. Just not a lot went right. Well, better cubing next week.


----------



## hcfong (Feb 6, 2013)

*Round 145
Average: 31.78*

(24.86) 28.13 27.34 28.85 29.95 30.22 28.98 31.86 (DNF) 37.58 35.43 39.49

Aarrgghh! Well on my way to a sub-30 ao12, until a stupid DNF in solve 9 and then 3 bad solves. Solve 11 was a shame. Wrongly identified the PLL and ended up with an E-perm.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 6, 2013)

Round 145 ZZ
*Average: 27.81*

30.32, 26.79, 34.30, (22.99+), (40.15), 30.02, 27.14, 28.08, 24.37, 25.57, 25.23, 26.29

Graduated!
Next up: OH ZZ!


----------



## Marcus Flavius (Feb 6, 2013)

*Round 145 *
*Average: 29.80 *
25.60, 31.49, 35.02, 24.49, 29.25, 33.12, 36.90, 30.03, 26.30, 28.52, 30.69, 27.99

Yes second post and alreadyalmost sub 30


----------



## DNFphobia (Feb 7, 2013)

*Round 145*

ZZ method

Average : 29.32 seconds

(1) 26.46 
(2) (24.42) 
(3) (36.35) 
(4) 29.73 
(5) 27.75 
(6) 26.74 
(7) 28.35 
(8) 32.42 
(9) 28.37 
(10) 32.48 
(11) 27.92 
(12) 32.97


----------



## ljackstar (Feb 7, 2013)

Average: *48.95*

42.95, (1:08.29), 43.55, 52.71, 47.47, 1:00.03, 49.73, 44.45, 50.30, 47.03, 51.27, (40.76)

Missed a couple weeks, and using a different cube. made a couple mistakes that screwed over two solves, but this time will easily come down with more practice


----------



## danfresh666 (Feb 8, 2013)

Average: *31.45*
Method: *Roux*

29.86, 33.69, 29.70, 31.15, 31.14, 31.76, 32.26, (34.32), 31.55, 32.73, 30.68, (24.13)

This was a bad average for me because all my other averages of 12 of the week were 29 seconds and my previous average was 28.56... In the middle of my first solve, my dog jumped on me and licked my face, on the 2nd to 9th solve, my mom came in my room and was talking to me the whole time and tried out my new 5x5x5 so it deconcentrated me. I'll do a sub-30 for the next 3 weeks though. 
Oh and the last solve was nice and smooth.


----------



## Xyphos (Feb 9, 2013)

*Round 145*
*Event *: ZZ-OH
*Average*:38.61 
*Results *:
32.95, 38.89, 45.43, 41.78, 45.84, 37.69, (29.38), 42.86, (46.18), 33.23, 30.86, 36.55

Random dude passing by with his first entry 
OHing with ZZ method  I'll probably learn some COLL cause some PLLs costs me 10 secs in OH and my EPLLs are all sub ~4-3.
Also what is the speed event ? 2H CFOP ?


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 9, 2013)

Schmidt : MegaMix : *40.14* (σ = 12.81)

1:04.36, 6.03, 28.38, 32.46, 35.91, 53.61, 1:13.28, 43.46, 53.27, 29.98, 29.98, 29.98[1:29.96/3]

I'm quitting Roux for now as I didn't see any real improvement.
Instead I'm doing MegaMix:


Spoiler: How I do it



Time predictions in (xx.yy)
#1 : 3x3x3 one handed (sub 60) [Dayan Lunhui]
#2 : 3x3x3 on 2x2x2 (sub 8) [Lanlan]
#3 : 3x3x3 on 3x3x3 (sub 25) [Dayan Zhanchi]
#4 : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 (sub 30) [SS v4]
#5 : 3x3x3 on 5x5x5 (sub 40) [SS]
#6 : 3x3x3 on 6x6x6 (sub 50) [SS]
#7 : 3x3x3 on 7x7x7 (sub 60) [V-cube, very stiff, wrist turning]
#8 : 3x3x3 Roux (sub 40) [Dayan Guhong stickerless]
#9 : 3x3x3 Petrus (sub 70) [Rubik's Cube]
#10:\ [Dayan Guhong]
#11:--3x3x3 x3 relay (not stopping timer between solves, get full solve time and divide by 3)(sub 30) [Dayan Guhong v2]
#12:/ [Dayan Zhanchi white]
Predicted avg.:~40sec
I will do this for 12 rounds to get an avg. for each event.


----------



## sheep1234 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Round 145*
Average: 26.70

Times:23.79, 30.95, 27.28, 25.03, 28.07, 23.50, 26.53, 27.80, (21.23). (36.92), 26.72, 27.34


----------



## InfiniCuber (Feb 11, 2013)

Round 145
*Average:30.43*

Best Time:26.36
Worst Time:34.87

1. 28.67
2. 32.35
3. 34.87
4. 27.89
5. 30.12
6. 33.23
7. 33.00
8. 27.93
9. 31.27
10. 30.03
11. 29.78
12. 26.36

AAAAAAAHHHHH NOOOOOOOO!!!!!! WHYYYYY????!!!!!!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 11, 2013)

Round 145: ZZ

Avg: 34.17

29.49+, 26.16, 45.03, 45.00, (50.47), 28.58, 23.90, 28.13, 43.48, (20.38), 37.27, 34.64

Once I'm able to plan the EOLine in 15 seconds and not mess up the execution I should be fine lol.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 11, 2013)

Xyphos said:


> Also what is the speed event ? 2H CFOP ?



I think it's just whatever your main method is.


----------



## moralsh (Feb 11, 2013)

Round 145 Both hands:


Average 29.75

27.20, 30.03, 28.83, 29.89, (dinner) 34.83, (36.50), (25.47), 29.74, 27.29, 28.44, 28.95, 32.32

At last, and after a week that I didn't even try because I felt I couldn't sub 30 I just lubed my cubes today for the first time and wow, it makes a difference.

I was averaging like low 28 earlier today and almost didn't make it 

Now I'll focus on my upcoming comp and I'l try to compete here again afterwards.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 12, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Five Results*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Five​*








Three graduates this week: PianoCube, MarcelP, and moralsh... congratulations! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Roux Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 12, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Six Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Six
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Feb 18​**Scrambles*
1. F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 D U' B F R D' L2 R' D' L2 B' L R2	
2. D2 U B D' U2 B2 F U B2 D' L D' B2 D U L B2 F2 D2 L' R2 B2 D2	
3. L' D U' L' R' D2 B2 R2 D2 L B' R' B' F D R' B' F L2 D L R B'	
4. D2 U F L F2 D' U2 L D' B' U' L' R B' F2 R2 D2 U2 R' F L' R' F'	
5. B2 F' U' L' R2 B2 L2 B2 F' L' R F2 R' B2 D' B2 L' R' F2 L' B' F' L	
6. L2 R B' F' R' B' F2 L R F L' R2 D2 B2 F R' D2 U' R D2 U' L R'	
7. B L D2 U2 B' F D2 L B' F' R2 B2 F R U' L' R' B2 L2 U B' F R'	
8. B' F' L R D' R2 B' F2 D U' B2 U2 F L B' F' L R D' U' R U B'	
9. R2 B' U' L2 R B2 L2 R' D' B' F' U2 R D' R' U R' B' F' R' B R B	
10. B U' F D U F2 L R' F' L' R' D U R2 F' L R2 D2 R2 F D' B' D'	
11. B2 R' U2 L R D' F' R2 D' L' B' D2 U2 L' R2 B' F' R F U F2 U F'	
12. L B' U2 F D' U F D R B L R' F' D U B F U B D' U L2 D


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Round 146*

42.56, (31.17), 41.96, 31.67, (47.07), 36.90, 43.26, 42.45, 33.61, 35.32, 46.45, 34.16

number of times: 12/12
best time: 31.17
worst time: 47.07

*
session avg: 38.83 (σ = 5.06)*
session mean: 38.88


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 12, 2013)

Round 146 ZZ OH
*Average: 40.83*

35.86+, (55.99), 40.07, 36.23, 43.58, 37.82, (33.64), 39.70, 43.55, 45.56+, 43.67, 42.26


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 12, 2013)

Schmidt : Still doing the MegaMix like last week : *39.61* (σ = 13.22)

55.16, 8.05, 27.81, 36.68, 34.50, 1:03.22, 1:59.31, 45.47, 50.78, 27.48, 27.48, 27.48[1:22.43/3]

Underlined times = goal reached (for this week)


Spoiler: How I do it



Time predictions in (xx.yy)
#1 : 3x3x3 one handed (sub 60) 
#2 : 3x3x3 on 2x2x2 (sub 8) 
#3 : 3x3x3 on 3x3x3 (sub 25) 
#4 : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 (sub 30) 
#5 : 3x3x3 on 5x5x5 (sub 40) 
#6 : 3x3x3 on 6x6x6 (sub 50) 
#7 : 3x3x3 on 7x7x7 (sub 60) 
#8 : 3x3x3 Roux (sub 40) 
#9 : 3x3x3 Petrus (sub 70) 
#10:\ 
#11:--3x3x3 x3 relay (not stopping timer between solves, get full solve time and divide by 3)(sub 30) 
#12:/ 
Predicted avg.:~40sec
I will do this for 12 rounds to get an avg. for each event.


----------



## danfresh666 (Feb 12, 2013)

Round 146
Average: *28.31* 
Method: *Roux*
29.42, *32.13*, 29.17, 31.17, 27.94, 27.09, 27.28, *25.87*, 26.39, 26.95, 27.42, 30.27

With my first solves, i didn't think i was gonna make it because i didn't put much time into 3x3x3 this week because i got my 4x4x4, 5x5x5, and 2x2x2 but i guess it improved my lookahead doing big cubes so it's all good, i improved my average by 3 seconds since last week and all of my other Ao12 today were under 30 seconds .
Only 2 more to go, i'll never go back to 30's


----------



## Xyphos (Feb 13, 2013)

*Round 146*
*Event *: ZZ-OH
*Average*: 36.92 
*Results *:43.91, 39.76, 41.93, (31.73), 34.04, 33.45, 33.03, (44.63), 39.15, 38.98, 31.78, 33.17


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 13, 2013)

Brian Kremer said:


> graduatesthis week: PianoCube, MarcelP, and moralsh... congratulations!



Brian, thank you for doing this race. I have really enjoyed competing here. I might return in a few months with 3 X 3 on 4 X 4 and on 5 X 5 and with Roux. Thanks!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2013)

So, I'm back again after missing two rounds due to my lazyness 

*Round 146*
Speed

*Average of 12: 34.33*
(41.50), 31.20, (31.02), 35.81, 32.13, 34.13, 41.35, 33.67, 31.41, 36.12, 35.44, 32.03

All solves on yellow cross. 
I would say I finished the yellow-only phase and will move on to the next color since this is the best avg of 12 which I've reached in this thread.


My plan is to do the solves of the next week on another color, then the next color and so on until I've done all six colors.
After that I will only do CN solves.


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 13, 2013)

Round 146
3x3x3 on 4x4x4

27.85, (1:06.90) , 24.73, 27.88, 26.82, 22.90, 28.35, 23.55, 30.62, (19.81), 38.66, 31.71

current avg12: *28.31* (σ = 4.61)


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Feb 14, 2013)

*ROUND 146*
Event: Roux
Average of 12: 38.52
34.62, 38.85, 37.30, (29.19), 34.25, 38.24, 41.11, 35.74, 42.83, (47.46), 43.53, 38.70

Screwed up the last few solves really bad


----------



## TP (Feb 14, 2013)

Round 146
*Average = 29.87*
(26.87,) 32.36, DNF(32.70), 29.38, 31.17, 34.18, 28.43, 27.08, 27.38, 27.28, 31.46, 29.98

Woho, so close. I thought I had blown my chance to get sub 30s in the start but those 3 straight 27s solves saved me. I have worked on my cross a lot last week, I think that helped me a lot.


----------



## Marcus Flavius (Feb 15, 2013)

*Round 146 *

*Average:30.39*

30.76, 32.04, 31.00, 26.14, 30.01, 24.86, 32.96, 33.74, 35.85, 27.68, 26.20, 33.40


----------



## uvafan (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 146 
OH
Average: *27.68*
27.96, (25.07), 30.03, 27.11, 28.86, 27.03, 28.32, 25.81, 27.64, (35.03), 26.80, 27.22

Took a break from the race, sorry, but now I'm back and hopefully I'll soon be graduating!  Really excited about the consistency of the above average only two sup-30s.


----------



## rudra (Feb 18, 2013)

*Round 146 : SPEED*

*Average : 29.64
*

(25.37) 26.93 30.78 27.56 32.81 30.84 30.92 26.95 31.65 29.76 28.15 (34.02)

yay! finally got sub 30.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

Round 146..FAILURE
*Average: 30.85*

Best: 26.46
Worst: 35.74

1. 33.92
2. 34.89
3. 35.74
4. 32.45
5. 28.79
6. 30.27
7. 33.26
8. 26.46
9. 28.18
10. 31.23
11. 27.84
12. 27.65

WHY IS THIS HAPPENING!!!!! AAAAAHHHH!!!!! xD


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Six Results*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Six​*







No graduates this week. 

Graph


Spoiler







​



Roux Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Seven Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Seven
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Feb 25​**Scrambles*
1. D B2 R D L2 R' U L2 R2 F' U' F2 R D' U' F R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2	
2. U B' F U2 B' F L2 D U2 B F2 D2 R' F' L2 R2 F' L B L R' B2 D2	
3. U' L' R' D' U2 F2 U' B' F' U L' R U2 R2 D U L B' F2 D L2 B' F'	
4. D' B' L' B F2 D L2 R D' L' R' B' F D U R U2 L2 D' U' B2 F2 R2	
5. U L' B' D2 B D U2 R2 D2 U2 R B' D' U L2 B L' R2 D2 B F U2 L'	
6. R U2 R2 U' B2 F' L R' D B2 F R' U2 F' D2 B' F' L2 D2 B' U B F'	
7. D2 F' D U L2 R2 D F L' F' L' R B F2 D2 U' B2 L' D' U2 B' F2 U2	
8. F2 U B U F' D2 U L F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F' U2 L' D2 U2 R B L2 R D2	
9. D' B' R2 B' R D' U' F L' R B' R D L' F2 L' R B F2 D' U2 L2 R	
10. U B' U R2 B L2 D2 B F' L' R' B F2 U2 L2 B' R' D B' F' L2 R D2	
11. D2 B2 F U2 B' F2 R' B F' D B' L2 D2 R F D U R' D' U2 B F R	
12. R' U' L2 R' D' F L R' D2 F D B2 L' R' B2 F L2 R B F L2 F2 D'


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Round: 147*
*Average: 43.15*
Mean: 43.25
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 39.08
#2 ----------- 46.21
#3 ----------- 43.56
#4 ----------- 42.73
#5 ----------- 39.91
#6 ----------- 42.60
#7 ----------- 48.22
#8 ----------- 39.34
#9 ----------- 48.39
#10 ---------- 43.35
#11 ---------- 45.10
#12 ---------- 40.47
*Average* ------ *43.15*
Mean --------- 43.25
Ao12 --------- 43.15
Ao5 ---------- 41.75 #4 - #8
Best --------- 39.08 #1
Worst -------- 48.39 #9
_Comments: Moving super slow today. I expect my next round average to be at least 39. I have no idea what the problem is today, but I can just tell I can't focus._
====================


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Round 147*

*Average: 36.78*

38.80, (44.62), 36.84, 41.90, 34.40, 34.11, 40.10, (32.28), 35.87, 32.66, 39.09, 34.04

Great average with just 3 sup-40s and sub-39 average for the win! All Non-Lucky as well. Improvement!


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 19, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> *Round 147*
> 
> *Average: 36.78*
> 
> ...



Good job!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 19, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Good job!



Thanks, I hope you will improve as well. Let's just not make more off-topic posts


----------



## hcfong (Feb 19, 2013)

Round 147
*Average: 34.53*

32.96 38.98 30.41 (42.83) 34.82 40.56 34.38 32.76 (27.91) 31.86 35.76 32.80


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 21, 2013)

Schmidt : MegaMix : *33.36* (σ = 10.71)

54.78, 8.25, 22.96, 33.00, 30.65, 46.41, 1:23.16, 38.18, 35.44, 24.06, 24.06, 24.06   [1:12.18/3]

Underlined times = goal reached (for this week)


Spoiler: How I do it



Time predictions in (xx.yy)
#1 : 3x3x3 one handed (sub 60) 
#2 : 3x3x3 on 2x2x2 (sub 8) 
#3 : 3x3x3 on 3x3x3 (sub 25) 
#4 : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 (sub 30) 
#5 : 3x3x3 on 5x5x5 (sub 40) 
#6 : 3x3x3 on 6x6x6 (sub 50) 
#7 : 3x3x3 on 7x7x7 (sub 60) 
#8 : 3x3x3 Roux (sub 40) 
#9 : 3x3x3 Petrus (sub 70) 
#10:\ 
#11:--3x3x3 x3 relay (not stopping timer between solves, get full solve time and divide by 3)(sub 30) 
#12:/ 
Predicted avg.:~40sec
I will do this for 12 rounds to get an avg. for each event.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 22, 2013)

*Round 147*
Speed

Average of 12: *39.353*

Individual times:
32.743, 41.848, 43.546, 41.946, 45.803, 43.950, 35.118, 36.818, 39.250, (31.050), (47.582), 32.512

All solves with blue cross.


----------



## Xyphos (Feb 22, 2013)

*Round 147*
*Event *: ZZ-OH
*Average*: 35.29
*Results*: 36.29, 30.47, 32.38, 34.22, (30.42), (46.82), 35.74, 32.36, 42.79, 38.15, 35.05, 35.46

1 second better than last round


----------



## sheep1234 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Round 147
Average: 23.98*

Times: 23.52, 26.32, 21.59, 23.68, (27.05), 23.76, 23.72, 23.78, 26.99, (19.44), 22.85, 23.60

Pretty proud of myself today. New PB Single, and all sub-30 solves.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 22, 2013)

Round 147: ZZ

Avg: 29.85

23.33, 33.18, 35.00, 19.95, 35.97, (47.03), 28.27, 20.82, 36.18, 29.88, 35.90, (19.72)

Some good solves in there to save the day


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 23, 2013)

Round 147: Speed

Average-34.183
30.98, 33.53, 37.61, (37.97), 34.53, 37.70, (29.20), 34.74, 34.34, 31.37, 33.60, 33.44

First post in this thread and 9th week of speed cubing pleased to be here . Just before bed and I actually achieved a new PB Ao12 beating it by 1.66sec. So now I can officially say I avg below 35 seconds


----------



## danfresh666 (Feb 23, 2013)

Round 147
*Average: 25.60*
Method: *Roux*

*(30.52)*, 25.67, 25.29, 29.64, 27.69, 25.00, 25.31, 25.07, 21.54, 27.69, 23.08, *(20.11)*

Wow PB avg of 12 and PB average of 5= 23.23. 
Almost got a sub 20 on the last solve but i stopped for like 2 second because of the CMLL recognition XD and my 1st solve i messed my CMLL case( i am learning the full CMLL)
solves were great and next week i graduate, i really feel confortable in the 20s average and i can't believe how fast i improve. Good luck to all the competitors .


----------



## InfiniCuber (Feb 23, 2013)

Round 147...grrr
*Average: 30.40*

Best: 24.68
Worst: 36.02

1. 30.31
2. 36.02
3. 31.83
4. 24.68
5. 30.78
6. 34.56
7. 34.41
8. 32.80
9. 28.16
10. 26.94
11. 29.13
12. 25.03

WHYYY????!!!!!! AGAIN?! I got that one sub-30 average, that only one, and now i cant get another!!!! ugh....


----------



## SkouriSkaze (Feb 24, 2013)

*Round 147 Speed*

Round 147 - Speed - SkouriSkaze
*Average: 35.89 *

12: 00:39.16 
11: 00:34.44 
10: 00:34.27
9: 00:35.93 
8: 00:34.44 
7: 00:39.85 
6: 00:34.27 
5: 00:34.09 
4: *(00:28.41)* 
3: *(00:43.23)*:fp
2: 00:37.90 
1: 00:34.52 

Average: 00:35.88
10 of 12: 00:35.89


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 25, 2013)

Round 146 ZZ OH
*Average: 38.72*

38.77, 50.78, 32.94, 39.70, (30.88), 43.04, 41.03, 34.49, (1:28.15), 34.92, 38.25, 33.25

I have stopped practicing ZZ and OH lately. Shame on me.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Feb 26, 2013)

*Round 147 ROUX*

*Average: 32.61*

Times: (21.66), 31.70, 34.03, 36.14, (38.43), 29.89, 30.09, 34.38, 33.61, 28.71, 35.58, 32.01


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 26, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Seven Results*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Seven​*








No graduates again this week. 

Graph


Spoiler







​



Roux Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 26, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Eight Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Eight
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Mar 4​**Scrambles*
1. B' U B D' U B' F2 R D U2 B2 R2 B F2 L2 R' D2 U' L' R2 B' R D2	
2. D' L2 D' L2 F' D' L2 B2 F' L R' F' U' F' L' R2 B' D' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2	
3. F2 R' B2 U R U B D' B2 F L R B D' B2 F' R D L F2 U' F2 L2	
4. L2 B' F' D' U2 B2 F2 L' R D U' L' F2 L' U B2 L' R B2 F2 U2 R D	
5. R2 U' B2 F' R2 U F L U2 L2 R2 F D B' F D2 U B L D' U2 F2 D2	
6. L' D U2 L' D' B U L2 D' U' L' B L' R' F' L2 R B D2 U2 F2 U2 F	
7. B2 R B L2 D' U L2 R2 B' U2 L B2 L2 R U2 R B2 D2 U2 B F2 D' U2	
8. D B' D' R2 B' D2 L' B' L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D B F D' U' B2 F2 D2 U2 F'	
9. B' L R' B2 F' R' B' U' B2 F L R2 F' L R2 D' U' L2 B' U' L D F'	
10. R' D' R D U B F' R2 D U2 B' F' L2 U F2 L D2 U' B F D2 U B2	
11. D' F D U L' R2 B L2 F' L' R F2 L D' L D U B' F L' R' F D'	
12. F' L R U B' F' L' D' R' F2 R D2 U' B' F2 L' R2 B U' L2 R2 B2 R2


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Round: 148*
*Average: 36.67*
Mean: 36.62
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 35.42
#2 ----------- 33.39
#3 ----------- 37.91
#4 ----------- 34.54
#5 ----------- 36.96
#6 ----------- 46.46
#7 ----------- 41.40
#8 ----------- 33.79
#9 ----------- 41.82
#10 ---------- 26.29
#11 ---------- 32.12
#12 ---------- 39.36
*Average* ------ *36.67*
Mean --------- 36.62
Ao12 --------- 36.67
Ao5 ---------- 35.09 #8 - #12
Best --------- 26.29 #10
Worst -------- 46.46 #6
_Comments: Still terrible by my standards lately. I'm getting super good at F2L recognition now though, thats why I got a 26.29. That was Full Step too._
====================


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Round 148:*

30.81, 30.99, 30.81, 31.57, 31.17, 28.23, 42.76, 31.64, 46.33, 29.62, 42.22, 36.82
*
Average: 33.84*

Mother of inconsistency

All the sup-40 solves were PLL messups :fp I need to work on PLL.


----------



## Xyphos (Feb 26, 2013)

*Round 148*
*Event *: ZZ-OH
*Average*:36.03
*Results*:34.63, 33.22, (24.42), (40.05), 38.18, 37.38, 35.42, 38.02, 38.34, 35.84, 29.74, 39.51


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 27, 2013)

race to sub 30
2013-feb-27 16:38:33 - 16:54:10

Mean: 29.36
Average: 29.67
Best time: 18.89
Median: 29.04
Worst time: 36.71
Standard deviation: 5.19

Best average of 5: 25.97
1-5 - 29.12 28.45 20.35 (36.71) (18.89)

Best average of 12: 29.67
1-12 - 29.12 28.45 20.35 (36.71) (18.89) 33.09 27.88 27.95 31.75 34.37 34.75 28.96

1. 29.12 
2. 28.45 
3. 20.35 
4. 36.71 
5. 18.89 
6. 33.09 
7. 27.88 
8. 27.95 
9. 31.75 
10. 34.37 
11. 34.75 
12. 28.96


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 27, 2013)

Schmidt : MegaMix : *35.82* (σ = 9.88)

51.15, 7.19, 21.36, 33.61, 34.83, 38.43, 1:02.96, 42.08, 50.86, 28.62, 28.62, 28.62[1:25.86/3]


----------



## SkouriSkaze (Feb 28, 2013)

*Round 148 Speed*

Round 148 - Speed - SkouriSkaze
*Average: 30.33*

12: 00:27.98
11: 00:33.49
10: 00:35.34
9: 00:30.25
8: 00:35.98
7: 00:26.34
6: 00:31.44
5: 00:26.41
4: *(00:43.21)*:fp
3: 00:27.11
2: *(00:25.22)*
1: 00:28.92

Average: 30.97
10 of 12: 30.33


----------



## sheep1234 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Round 148
Average: 25.10*

26.41, (19.71), 25.90, 27.87, 26.13, (30.58), 27.90, 20.46, 21.87, 28.37, 21.99, 24.11

Final sub-30.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 28, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Schmidt : MegaMix : *35.82* (σ = 9.88)
> 
> 51.15, 7.19, 21.36, 33.61, 34.83, 38.43, 1:02.96, 42.08, 50.86, 28.62, 28.62, 28.62[1:25.86/3]



lolwut?


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 1, 2013)

Round 148 ZZ

Avg: 35.75

(21.20), (50.27), 36.33, 30.42, 24.71, 41.54, 24.95, 44.30, 30.28, 46.68, 40.83, 37.47


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 1, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> lolwut?


I didn't think that I needed to do this everytime:


> Underlined times = goal reached (for this week)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How I do it
> ...


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 1, 2013)

It looks like MegaMinx at first glance. Also, at least on the dayan mega, the box says "MegaMIX" on it, instead of minx. I'm not sure if that was intended or what the story is there.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Mar 2, 2013)

Round 148
*Average: 29.92*

Best: 26.68
Worst: 35.21

1. 32.28
2. 31.13
3. 26.68
4. 35.21
5. 31.24
6. 30.36
7. 29.89
8. 28.57
9. 27.37
10. 29.35
11. 29.78
12. 29.21

HECK YA! IM BACK AGAIN! I GOT THIS! im movin on up! yeah buddy! woooooh!


----------



## danfresh666 (Mar 2, 2013)

Round 148
*Average: 25.25*
*Method: Roux*

23.53, 26.03, 25.84, 23.80, 25.49, 26.67, 25.26, 24.27, *(27.68)*, 26.72, *(20.66)*, 24.90

I graduate this week, my solves on this average were constant and no sup 30 for the first time ever  but still no sub 20  Well it was fun to compete here and took me only 6 week to graduate, Good luck to everyone and don't give up!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 4, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> It looks like MegaMinx at first glance. Also, at least on the dayan mega, the box says "MegaMIX" on it, instead of minx. I'm not sure if that was intended or what the story is there.



Yep. Totally thought he was using 3x3x3 scrambles on a minx and posting the results. I didn't realize otherwise until I read this post. Thanks.

Anyway that's good practice Schmidt. Congrats on meeting your goal then


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 5, 2013)

No scrambles for next round? It's Tuesday already...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Eight*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Eight​*








Two graduates this week: sheep1234 and danfresh666. Congratulations.


Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Nine*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Nine
Potential Closing Time - Monday, March 11​**Scrambles*
1. F' L U B F D' U2 L D2 U2 L' F L R' F2 U L2 R2 D' U2 B' F U'	
2. L2 R' B' D2 L' D U L2 R D U' R2 B2 F' U' L' R U' L' R2 D' B2 F'	
3. B2 D U2 R D2 F' D U R D' U L2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F L' R U2 L2	
4. D' B F' D2 U R2 B2 L' R D2 B L2 D' U F2 L R D' U F' D2 B' R2	
5. B2 F' U' L2 R2 B' L' R2 B' L R2 B' D' U' L' R' D2 U' F2 L U' L R'	
6. B2 F' L2 D' L2 R' F L F' L2 R B R2 D U' L R F2 L' U2 R' B' U	
7. R D B2 D U2 B U2 F' D' U2 B F U L' R' F2 U2 B2 F' U L R B	
8. B U B' R B' U2 L R2 F L' B' F' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 U' F2 D R D' R'	
9. B D' L R' D2 L R' D2 U2 L R U' B' R F2 R2 B2 L' U' B F' L' D'	
10. R B2 F D L' R2 D' R D' F L2 U2 B F2 R' D F2 U L2 F' D' R D'	
11. L2 D U L' B' F' L2 R D L' B' F2 L2 D U B L U2 L2 R' F R2 F	
12. B D L U B F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 R' D2 U2 B2 D B2 F' U L R' U2


----------



## SittingDeath (Mar 5, 2013)

Not good. Not good at all:
race to sub 30
2013-mar-05 11:18:44 - 11:34:30

Mean: 29.34
Average: 29.43
Best time: 23.55
Median: 28.63
Worst time: 34.16
Standard deviation: 3.53

Best average of 5: 28.85
7-11 - 25.95 (34.16) 32.52 (25.19) 28.09

Best average of 12: 29.43
1-12 - 26.24 28.33 (23.55) 33.81 32.91 32.37 25.95 (34.16) 32.52 25.19 28.09 28.92

1. 26.24 
2. 28.33 
3. 23.55 
4. 33.81 
5. 32.91 
6. 32.37 
7. 25.95 
8. 34.16 
9. 32.52 
10. 25.19 
11. 28.09 
12. 28.92


----------



## hcfong (Mar 5, 2013)

Round 149
Average: 32.69

32.06 (1:09.28) 31.43 30.75 33.39 32.64 31.09 36.73 33.65 (30.69) 33.86 31.32


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Round: 149*
*Average: 32.56*
Mean: 33.09
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 28.56
#2 ----------- 34.05
#3 ----------- 33.55
#4 ----------- 35.83
#5 ----------- 26.97
#6 ----------- 28.38
#7 ----------- 32.10
#8 ----------- 33.95
#9 ----------- 44.50
#10 ---------- 34.57
#11 ---------- 34.18
#12 ---------- 30.46
*Average* ------ 32.56
Mean --------- 33.09
Ao12 --------- 32.56
Ao5 ---------- 32.05 #1 - #5
Best --------- 26.97 #5
Worst -------- 44.50 #9
_Comments: Awesome times. Except for number 9, I got one of the N-Perms, which I haven't learned yet, and I have noticed that when I solve them 2 Look its always A Z-Perm then an E-Perm, which are the slowest PLLs my fingers exectue that I know. I need to learn the N-Perms, I have gotten them a few times today and it is very irritating._
====================


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 5, 2013)

The simplest N-perm:
(R' U L' U2 R U' L) (R' U L' U2 R U' L) the same thing twice
What it does:
R' U [move BR pair to top layer and move it out of the way]
L' [lift FL pair to top layer]
U2 R [move the pair that was FL and insert it in BR slot]
U' L [move and insert the pair that was BR in FL slot]
The same thing again: Move the pairs back to their own slots to solve the last layer.

The other N-perm is (L U' R U2 L' U R') (L U' R U2 L' U R')


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> The simplest N-perm:
> (R' U L' U2 R U' L) (R' U L' U2 R U' L) the same thing twice
> What it does:
> R' U [move BR pair to top layer and move it out of the way]
> ...


Thank you, that is quite simple


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 6, 2013)

1. (42.42) F' L U B F D' U2 L D2 U2 L' F L R' F2 U L2 R2 D' U2 B' F U'
2. 32.54 L2 R' B' D2 L' D U L2 R D U' R2 B2 F' U' L' R U' L' R2 D' B2 F'
3. 34.81 B2 D U2 R D2 F' D U R D' U L2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F L' R U2 L2
4. (30.62) D' B F' D2 U R2 B2 L' R D2 B L2 D' U F2 L R D' U F' D2 B' R2
5. 30.91 B2 F' U' L2 R2 B' L' R2 B' L R2 B' D' U' L' R' D2 U' F2 L U' L R'
6. 36.94 B2 F' L2 D' L2 R' F L F' L2 R B R2 D U' L R F2 L' U2 R' B' U
7. 36.81 R D B2 D U2 B U2 F' D' U2 B F U L' R' F2 U2 B2 F' U L R B
8. 34.66 B U B' R B' U2 L R2 F L' B' F' D2 U2 L' R2 D2 U' F2 D R D' R'
9. 31.77 B D' L R' D2 L R' D2 U2 L R U' B' R F2 R2 B2 L' U' B F' L' D'
10. 32.60 R B2 F D L' R2 D' R D' F L2 U2 B F2 R' D F2 U L2 F' D' R D'
11. 32.60 L2 D U L' B' F' L2 R D L' B' F2 L2 D U B L U2 L2 R' F R2 F
12. 34.11 B D L U B F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 R' D2 U2 B2 D B2 F' U L R' U2

*Average: 33.78*

Horrible. Just horrible.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 6, 2013)

Schmidt : MegaMix : 34.38 (σ = 8.97)
51.68, 6.22, 25.25, 30.86, 33.96, 40.15, 59.96, 43.66, 38.90, 26.44, 26.44, 26.44[1:19.30/3]


----------



## Gordon (Mar 7, 2013)

*Round 149*
Speed

*Average of 12: 35.38*
35.29, 35.33, 36.28, 33.47, (30.96), 32.56, 39.46, 36.07, 33.14, (43.75), 35.80, 36.41


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 8, 2013)

Round 149 ZZ OH
*Average: 36.02*

33.65, 39.42, 38.44, (50.07+), 35.52, 33.41, 38.41, 36.99, 35.08, 35.92, 33.32, (28.69)

PB ao12 with ZZ OH. Almost PB single because PLL skip (current one is 28.44).


----------



## TP (Mar 8, 2013)

Round 149
*Average = 29.27*

32.52, 26.35, 33.40, 28.18, 32.64, 28.80, (25.22,) (33.46,) 28.19, 26.98, 28.48, 27.22


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 8, 2013)

Round 149: ZZ

Avg: 29.37

30.93, 31.27, 32.41, 29.84, 24.43, (19.41), 23.24, 36.36, (37.04), 27.01, 28.09, 30.07

The 2 best solves were EO crosses. Guess I'm too used to relying on those cross pieces always staying where I know they are lol.


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 10, 2013)

CFOP 3x3x3 on a 4x4x4
Average: *35.52*

Times: 31.22, 28.32, 36.50, 41.87, 36.98, 35.25, (45.69), 29.81, 35.95, (28.24), 37.63, 41.62

Think this is gonna help my look ahead.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Mar 11, 2013)

Round 149
*Average: 29.84*

Best: 25.67
Worst: 35.86

1. 34.61
2. 30.81
3. 35.86
4. 27.46
5. 27.89
6. 31.79
7. 33.19
8. 29.79
9. 27.69
10. 25.67
11. 26.34
12. 28.85

OMG Yessssss!!!! Only need one more Sub-30 Ao12 in a row to graduate right?!?! And new PB Ao12! time to update dat signature! Wooh! im on a roll ...i got so scared around the beginning tho xD


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 12, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Nine Results*

*Round One Hundred Forty-Nine​*








No graduates again this week. 

Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 12, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Fifty
Potential Closing Time - Monday, Mar 18​**Scrambles*
1. D' U B' D2 B' R D U' L' R B D2 B F' U R D2 U' L' F D2 U L	
2. L D B L2 R B' R B' U' R2 B' F' L' F2 R' D2 U2 L' D U' B L R'	
3. D2 L' F2 D F' D R F2 D2 F D' F L2 U2 L2 B F2 L' R D2 U B2 R2	
4. F L2 R2 D2 U F L' R F' D2 F' R B2 F D2 F L2 R2 D L2 D F U	
5. B F U2 B F' R D' U' R F D2 B2 L2 D2 U' B2 L B R B' F2 D' U'	
6. D2 U' F R2 B' F' L' B D2 B' F U R' D' B' U B' R' U' B F2 L' B'	
7. F' R B2 F' L R2 U2 L U R2 B' F2 U2 L2 R B D2 B' F' U2 B2 D' L	
8. L2 R2 F R' B2 L B' F2 L2 F D' B F' D U2 L R' D' L2 F' R B2 R2	
9. R2 F' D' U L' U2 B' D' R D' U2 B' F U' B' F2 D2 L' R' B2 F D U2	
10. L R' B D F2 L' F U2 F2 D' L2 R' D' F2 D L2 R' D2 B F2 U' L2 B'	
11. B2 F R2 B' F' U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 F L2 F' U B' F' D U2 B2 F2 L R2	
12. U2 L D U2 L R U L R B F' U2 L D U' L2 R D' L2 F2 L2 B F'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Round 150
Average of 12: 32.31*

(27.03) 32.86 34.23 34.84 34.75 31.18 35.68 31.49 28.82 (35.78) 27.88 31.32

It sucks when you do 31.5 avg50s easily but fail in the race to sub-30 with a 32.31 avg12. I'll be stuck here forever... :fp


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 12, 2013)

Mean:* 36:19*
CFOP 3x3x3 on a 4x4x4
Times: 33.22, 30.13, 38.99, 38.26, (42.48), 37.23, 34.72, 38.80, 33.50, 36.43, 40.61, (24.85)

24.85 was an x-cross and super simple f2l cases. Got three v-perms, my worst pll by far.


----------



## hcfong (Mar 13, 2013)

Round 150:
*Average: 32.42
*
31.69 29.16 (53.82) 31.93 (26.45) 33.13 28.33 34.50 42.76 32.54 33.59 26.55


----------



## Gordon (Mar 13, 2013)

*Round 150*
Speed

*Average of 12: 34.63*

Individual Times: 
41.08, 39.95, 29.02, 37.39, 31.40, (43.04), 32.23, 31.33, 38.76, 30.03, (28.70), 35.14


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 13, 2013)

Schmidt : MegaMix : *36.65* (σ = 13.39)

54.84, 9.86, 22.94, 29.84, 32.88, 52.46, 1:50.83, 39.03, 57.22, 25.77, 25.77, 25.77 [1:17.31/3]

Last week was the 5. time I did this so here is the 


Spoiler: ao5



1 : 53.87 (σ = 1.91)[-6.12]
2 : 7.15 (σ = 0.92)[-0.84]
3 : 25.34 (σ = 2.43)[+0.35]
4 : 33.31 (σ = 0.43)[+3.32]
5 : 34.23 (σ = 0.38)[-5.76]
6 : 46.72 (σ = 6.74)[-3.27]
7 : 1:13.13 (σ = 10.10)[+13.14]
8 : 43.07 (σ = 0.86)[+3.08]
9 : 46.85 (σ = 6.88)[-23.14]
10: 27.51 (σ = 1.09)[-2.48]

38.86 (σ = 10.23)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 13, 2013)

150: *36.64* ("speed")
40.63, 1:09.03, 39.74, 37.78, 36.64, 32.90, 38.45, 36.77, 33.92, 33.82, 32.02, 35.72

Hah, I beat Schmidt with 0.01 . (wonder what MegaMix is, dare not ask )


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 14, 2013)

Round 150, Roux

42.37, 37.32, 31.51, 29.93, 36.03, 27.67, 32.61, 33.88, 25.70, 28.66, 37.71, 37.73 = 33.31

just started messing around with roux yesterday, pb avg12 is 30.0x atm


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 14, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> Hah, I beat Schmidt with 0.01 .



Nice :tu



MatsBergsten said:


> (wonder what MegaMix is, dare not ask )





> Underlined times = goal reached (for this week)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How I do it
> ...


----------



## TP (Mar 14, 2013)

Round 150
*Average = 28.80*

28.11 27.61 27.64 (22.13) 25.86 (50.21) 27.09 31.46 30.74 32.63 28.86 28.01 

Totally screwed up the cross on that 50s, didn´t realise it directly and had to redo it again. Well, quite alright otherwise and nice to graduate. Next goal, sub 30s on the 3x3 stage on the 4x4 cube.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Round: 150*
*Average: 35.10*
Mean: 35.11
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 33.71
#2 ----------- 46.39
#3 ----------- 33.61
#4 ----------- 26.01
#5 ----------- 24.18
#6 ----------- 36.96
#7 ----------- 23.97
#8 ----------- 43.38
#9 ----------- 38.50
#10 ---------- 42.05
#11 ---------- 38.57
#12 ---------- 33.97
*Average* ------ *35.10*
Mean --------- 35.11
Ao12 --------- 35.10
Ao5 ---------- 27.94 #3 - #7
Best --------- 23.97 #7
Worst -------- 46.39 #2
_Comments: Bahhhh. I got one of my best times ever this round (it was fullstep too), but also 3 Sup-40s. If I had gotten all ~37 times instead of those 40s my average would have been much better._
====================


----------



## SittingDeath (Mar 15, 2013)

Graduated 

2H Speed

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 28.61
Standard Deviation: 3.54
Best Time: 21.93
Worst Time: 33.91
Individual Times:
1.	32.05
2.	33.91
3.	21.93
4.	29.36
5.	29.84
6.	31.11
7.	26.13
8.	33.63
9.	25.44
10.	26.59
11.	28.26
12.	25.10


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Mar 17, 2013)

Round 150
Roux
Average: 31.08
Times: 30.63, 29.74, 33.78, 30.48, (28.54), 34.71, (34.95), 28.86, 29.74, 30.56, 32.00, 30.33


----------



## InfiniCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

Round 150!!!!
*Average: 29.37!!!!*

Best: 25.84
Worst: 33.78

1. 27.94
2. 29.74
3. 31.98
4. 30.20
5. 28.10
6. 30.12
7. 33.78
8. 29.98
9. 28.89
10. 25.84
11. 28.34
12. 28.41

OMG!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!! IS IT TRUE?! AM I GRADUATING??? WOOHOO!!! Im soo happy yesssss!!!! Finally!!!! and PB Ao12 again!


----------



## andojay (Mar 18, 2013)

*Round 150 *
Speed 3x3
average: 40.02
I'm back at it again. 

Best: 30.93
Worst:57.38

45.21
38.4
38.81
57.38
39.84
49.3
33.41
31.11
41.56
45.84
36.72
30.93


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thursday, and no new scrambles? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 22, 2013)

I waited 3 weeks for the pyraminx and 2x2x2 scrambles. I think we can wait a little longer for brian, lol.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 22, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-One Scrambles*



kunparekh18 said:


> Thursday, and no new scrambles?
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



I am on vacation this week and in all the excitement I forgot... My apologies! Here are scrambles. 
Consider round 150 closed! I'll post results for both rounds 150 and 151 on Monday, April 1. 

*Round One Hundred Fifty-One
Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 1*​1. L B' D' U R B' U2 B' R' F L' U B' D U' L' U2 L' B' F D2 L' R	
2. R2 U' R F U2 F2 D2 U L F L B D2 U' F2 L2 R D2 B' L' B2 R2 U2	
3. R B2 U2 R F L2 R' B' F' L R2 D L2 F2 D U2 R B U B' F' R F2	
4. U F' D' U L' B L2 R2 D U B2 U2 B' D' U L B' L R F2 D2 U' R2	
5. R2 D U2 R' F' D2 U' L U' F' L R B F L2 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 F	
6. U L' B2 D' U' F D' F' L' R' B' R U2 R D U L' R U R D F' U2	
7. L2 U L F2 L D2 R' B F2 D2 R2 D2 B F D' R' B L2 R' D' L' F2 R2	
8. D2 R2 D U R' B' L' B' R D' L2 R' B L2 R' B D2 U2 L U2 B F' R2	
9. L2 B2 L' F D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' R B' F2 U L2 D' R2 B' L' R2 U2 B	
10. B2 F' L B2 F2 L R2 D2 L R F U B2 U B L' B' U2 R' D' U' B' F2	
11. B2 F L' D' U B' U' R2 D' L2 R B R' U2 B2 F U L D' U B L2 R2	
12. L' R' D U2 B' F2 L2 R B' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L R' D' L' R D' L2 R


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 22, 2013)

Round 151

*Average: 27.80* 

Times (in reverse, sorry about that)

27.85 
24.61 
26.58 
26.08 
31.95 
(22.78) 
(34.96) 
26.57 
23.60 
28.90 
34.57 
27.29

*2 more rounds left for graduating. Yippee!*


----------



## hcfong (Mar 22, 2013)

Round 151
*Average: 30.38*

29.77 28.41 29.48 28.87 30.12 33.12 28.46 34.21 34.78 (41.78) 26.57 (25.31)


----------



## SittingDeath (Mar 22, 2013)

3x3 on 4x4
2013-mar-22 13:21:27 - 13:33:21

Mean: 36.28
Average: 36.00
Best time: 30.17
Median: 35.28
Worst time: 45.13
Standard deviation: 4.25

Best average of 5: 33.05
2-6 - (30.17) 31.44 33.04 34.68 (38.11)

Best average of 12: 36.00
1-12 - 35.88 (30.17) 31.44 33.04 34.68 38.11 39.42 41.32 (45.13) 39.32 33.56 33.24

1. 35.88
2. 30.17
3. 31.44
4. 33.04
5. 34.68
6. 38.11
7. 39.42
8. 41.32
9. 45.13
10. 39.32
11. 33.56
12. 33.24


----------



## TP (Mar 22, 2013)

Round 151
3x3 on 4x4
*Average = 36.14*

35.37 (33.05) 33.51 39.04 36.77 35.55 35.08 33.80 34.89 (44.79) 38.09 39.34


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 24, 2013)

Round 151: ZZ

Avg: 25.98

23.41, 36.64, 29.04, 21.95, (45.02), 25.81, 27.82, (20.77), 26.12, 24.73, 21.18, 23.09

I think once I start OH I might use this method for that.


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 24, 2013)

Round 151:
3x3x3 on a 4x4x4 CFOP
Average: *31.79*
32.20, 29.41, 25.66, 24.94, 33.49, 33.88, 38.25, 49.91, 26.11, 27.11, 37.73, 34.02

Meh.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 24, 2013)

Schmidt : MegaMix : 37.88 (σ = 13.93)
48.19, (9.44), 19.25, 30.33, 42.22, (1:11.43), 1:05.88, 37.18, 50.59, 28.37, 28.37, 28.37 [1:25.11/3]

EDIT: On video


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 24, 2013)

Round 151: speed

*Average: 29.40*
RA of 12: 29.71
Best RA of 5: 28.22
Std. Dev.: 3.77

Times:

31.03
(34.55)
29.52
(21.12) - full step, but didn't count, :-( !!!!
28.79
31.88
33.31
27.89
33.63
29.50
24.29
27.26

I'm kinda sub-30 anyhow, but not consistently, so thought I'd join this thread to push myself. Hi all and good luck!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 25, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Round 151: speed
> 
> *Average: 29.40*
> RA of 12: 29.71
> ...



Hey! With this average, you'll graduate in no time! (well, 2 weeks time -_- stupid me). Good luck to you too.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 26, 2013)

Mats Bergsten w 151

*36.11* (3x3 speed)

27.60, 41.36, 29.18, 37.34, 42.22, 38.93, 31.61, 33.13, 36.85, 36.90, 41.38, 34.44


----------



## Gordon (Mar 27, 2013)

*Round 151*
Speed

*Average of 12: 33.654*
40.248, (27.384), 37.576, (56.876), 30.316, 38.640, 31.006, 34.339, 28.408, 27.889, 32.078, 36.038


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been meaning to do this for a while, and finally got around to it during a slow day in the lab. 

*ROUND 151*

*Average of 12:* 29.10
00:26.62	
00:29.74
00:25.84
(00:22.51)
00:24.92
(00:36.59)
00:36.14
00:26.41
00:33.71
00:27.26
00:32.45
00:27.86

I started off doing really well, started thinking "maybe I'll sub-30 the whole ao12", and then hauled off and had two 36s in a row. One I inserted a pair wrong and the other I screwed up the OLL alg. Finished up just well enough to stay sub-30.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Round: 151*
*Average: 28.43*
Mean: 29.35
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 24.64
#2 ----------- 30.74
#3 ----------- 32.74
#4 ----------- 25.92
#5 ----------- 43.78
#6 ----------- 28.59
#7 ----------- 31.60
#8 ----------- 26.48
#9 ----------- 26.49
#10 ---------- 24.16
#11 ---------- 27.46
#12 ---------- 29.62
*Average* ------ *28.43*
Mean --------- 29.35
Ao12 --------- 28.43
Ao5 ---------- 26.81 #7 - #11
Best --------- 24.16 #10
Worst -------- 43.78 #5
_Comments: Awesome times and sub 30!!! Also I had a pop on number 11, so I redid it. I hope that's okay._
====================


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 28, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> I've been meaning to do this for a while, and finally got around to it during a slow day in the lab.
> 
> *ROUND 151*
> 
> ...



Great to see you getting sub-30! 2 more rounds to go for graduation!



JF1zl3 said:


> *Round: 151*
> *Average: 28.43*
> Mean: 29.35
> Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)
> ...



You too man. Great, 2 more rounds to go. Also, if I were you I would re-do the solve anyway. Even I have 2 more rounds to go. Then sub-30 hahaha


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 28, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> You too man. Great, 2 more rounds to go. Also, if I were you I would re-do the solve anyway. Even I have 2 more rounds to go. Then sub-30 hahaha


I just happened to be in the zone, lol. I need to only do these competitions when I am seriously feeling the speed in my fingers. Don't you have 2 more rounds left as well? That would be cool if all 3 of us graduated at the same time haha.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 28, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I just happened to be in the zone, lol. I need to only do these competitions when I am seriously feeling the speed in my fingers. Don't you have 2 more rounds left as well? That would be cool if all 3 of us graduated at the same time haha.



Yeah, it would be very cool  I too have 2 more rounds left


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 28, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Yeah, it would be very cool  I too have 2 more rounds left


Neat. Well lets hope 153 is our lucky number, haha.


----------



## pipkiksass (Mar 28, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> I started off doing really well, started thinking "maybe I'll sub-30 the whole ao12", and then hauled off and had two 36s in a row. One I inserted a pair wrong and the other I screwed up the OLL alg. Finished up just well enough to stay sub-30.



I think it's crazy how you go from thinking 'woohoo, sub 30' when you manage the occasional sub-30 solve, then suddenly you have to mis-insert a pair or screw up an alg to go over 30! I was stuck just over 30 seconds for ages, now suddenly I can average 28 seconds for an Ao50, and as soon as the timer goes over 30 seconds I'm disappointed.

Hopefully the same will happen (one day) with sub 20! Look forward to seeing you all on the Race to Sub-20 thread!


----------



## rudra (Mar 29, 2013)

*Round 151 : SPEED*

*Average : 28.35*

30.04 31.05 26.07 24.32 31.25 26.82 25.03 29.94 26.54 (23.26) 32.41 (33.43)


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 31, 2013)

Round 151

Average *42.67*

31.12, 1:04.89, 43.71, 36.80, 30.49, 1:06.08, 1:00.49, 28.24, 33.26, 1:36.60, 31.62, 25.57

I average ~26 with CFOP but I'm doing this challenge for ZZ. Solve 5 I messed up EO and hat to revert to CFOP for OLL so I did it again (but applying the scramble twice). Expectedly, my problem is with EOLine, and when I get an easy case you can see that I'm getting sub-30 times, I just need to work on EO recognition and planning. Also at the moment I'm not using an inspection timer, so I want to be able to get sub-30 _and_ less than 15 seconds inspection before I'm done.


----------



## dbuck84 (Mar 31, 2013)

first time here...

here are my (crappy) times:

Avg: 37.80
Best time: 33.90
Worst time: 42.25

Best avg5: 36.64
7-11 - 35.66 (41.89) (34.11) 37.05 37.20

*Best avg12: 37.75*
1-12 - 42.02 (33.90) 37.15 35.71 40.98 (42.25) 35.66 41.89 34.11 37.05 37.20 35.68

1. 42.02 L B' D' U R B' U2 B' R' F L' U B' D U' L' U2 L' B' F D2 L' R
2. 33.90 R2 U' R F U2 F2 D2 U L F L B D2 U' F2 L2 R D2 B' L' B2 R2 U2
3. 37.15 R B2 U2 R F L2 R' B' F' L R2 D L2 F2 D U2 R B U B' F' R F2
4. 35.71 U F' D' U L' B L2 R2 D U B2 U2 B' D' U L B' L R F2 D2 U' R2
5. 40.98 R2 D U2 R' F' D2 U' L U' F' L R B F L2 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 U' B2 F
6. 42.25 U L' B2 D' U' F D' F' L' R' B' R U2 R D U L' R U R D F' U2
7. 35.66 L2 U L F2 L D2 R' B F2 D2 R2 D2 B F D' R' B L2 R' D' L' F2 R2
8. 41.89 D2 R2 D U R' B' L' B' R D' L2 R' B L2 R' B D2 U2 L U2 B F' R2
9. 34.11 L2 B2 L' F D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' R B' F2 U L2 D' R2 B' L' R2 U2 B
10. 37.05 B2 F' L B2 F2 L R2 D2 L R F U B2 U B L' B' U2 R' D' U' B' F2
11. 37.20 B2 F L' D' U B' U' R2 D' L2 R B R' U2 B2 F U L D' U B L2 R2
12. 35.68 L' R' D U2 B' F2 L2 R B' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L R' D' L' R D' L2 R


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 2, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty and Fifty-One Results*

*Round One Hundred Fifty and Fifty-One​*






[/CENTER]

Three graduates in round 150, none this week. Congratulations to TP, SittingDeath, and InfiniCuber!


Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 2, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Two Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Two
Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 8​**Scrambles*
1. F' D' U L' D L B' L' B L2 R U' F2 D' F D2 F' R' D' B2 F L2 F2	
2. U' B D U' L2 R B' L2 B2 R' B' F' D' U2 B2 F D U' R D2 U F' R	
3. D U2 L B F R D' L R F2 L R F D2 L2 R' U B L D U F U2	
4. B2 L B2 F' D' U2 F2 D' U' B' D U' L R2 D L' F2 L R' D U L' R2	
5. U2 L2 R D U' B2 F2 D B L' R U2 L' B2 F D2 L' F' D2 R2 U L' U2	
6. D2 U B2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 L R D B' F U L' B' F' D F2 U2 L B' F2	
7. F' D' B' F' L B' D U' F' L2 B' R2 B' L' D' U2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 L' R	
8. R B' D L' D U' R2 D2 U' B' R D' R' D' U L2 B F2 D2 F' L2 D' U2	
9. B2 F D U2 F L R' D2 B2 L2 D' U' L' F L R B D' U2 F' D U2 L'	
10. B F2 U B2 D' L B2 L2 R' U2 R F' D U L' R' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 F L2	
11. B' F2 R' D2 R' B' F' L U R' B' L2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' R2 D'	
12. D U L' D F U2 L2 F' R' F' D2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F D2 B' U' B' F' R F


----------



## TP (Apr 2, 2013)

Round 152
3x3 on 4x4
*Average = 36.25*

38.67, 37.08, 33.93, 35.84, 37.86, (49.50,) 35.05, 32.10, (29.39,) 30.40, 44.30, 37.27

Those G-perms... I know them, but so many lockups during execution.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 2, 2013)

3x3 speed = *36.10*

31.47, 38.78, 33.74, 39.10, 33.82, 43.09, 34.17, 33.75, 38.74, 37.78, 36.62, 34.52


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 2, 2013)

My avarage was 36.00 not 33.05 


Edit:

Statistics for 04-02-2013 12:39:11

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 36.72*
Standard Deviation: 6.22
Best Time: 27.52
Worst Time: 52.47
Individual Times:
1.	39.24	
2.	27.52 Pretty happy with this one 
3.	37.05	
4.	32.16	
5.	32.99	
6.	52.47 Failed Yperm and steam decided to autoupdate and go fullscreen over the timer....
7.	41.97	
8.	35.21	
9.	30.16	
10.	40.51
11.	36.38	
12.	35.01


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 2, 2013)

SittingDeath said:


> My avarage was 36.00 not 33.05
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


I would say #6 is plenty worth a redo.


----------



## lunari (Apr 2, 2013)

Round 152

speed 3x3, CFOP

Average of 12: *41.08*

Individual times:


Spoiler



1. 39.79 
2. 38.21 
3. 42.47 
4. 39.93 
5. 37.82 
6. (37.42) 
7. 44.84 
8. 42.04 
9. 43.62 
10. 40.13 
11. 41.96 
12. (51.20)



I've just started to be sub-40 for maybe 50% of my avg12s, so this is ok. But the last solve definitely could have been better.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 2, 2013)

Schmidt : MegaMix : *38.75* (σ = 12.70)

1:00.13, 9.41, 22.94, 30.13, 38.47, 54.83, 1:00.69, 36.69, 52.94, 30.46, 30.46, 30.46

So many almost's 

@Brian: Could you please move my R150 result up to "custom" instead of Roux?


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber Round 152
Event: Roux

25.76, (34.09), 27.32, 32.49, (22.29), 27.51, 29.17, 28.85, 25.69, 32.20, 31.89, 23.87

Average: 28.48


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Round: 152*
*Average:28.80*
Mean: 29.32
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 32.00
#2 ----------- 24.57
#3 ----------- 26.35
#4 ----------- 28.43
#5 ----------- 34.28
#6 ----------- 42.45
#7 ----------- 21.40
#8 ----------- 27.00
#9 ----------- 26.74
#10 ---------- 26.69
#11 ---------- 30.88
#12 ---------- 31.10
*Average* ------ *28.80*
Mean --------- 29.32
Ao12 --------- 28.80
Ao5 ---------- 26.81 #6 - #10
Best --------- 21.40 #7
Worst -------- 42.45 #6
_Comments: I cannot believe I got 42.45. I haven't gotten a score in the 40's for a long time now. Of course I would have a god damn brain fart during a competition. It really sucks because my other times are pretty good. And I jsut set my PB Ao12 RIGHT before this, so like really, this is a bad average for how I actually feel right now. Oh well, at least it's under 30. 1 more round. _
====================


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 3, 2013)

Round 152: speed

*Average: 28.30*
RA of 12: 28.19
Best RA of 5: 27.35
Std. Dev.: 1.18

Times:

29.51
27.81 (grr, knew that OLL!)
27.86
26.50
(32.01) (BADLY screwed up... twice!)
27.61 
27.95
(25.63)
26.51
30.93
28.05
29.20

So... a second faster than last week, but no 'fast' solves. I consider anything under 25 'fast' these days, and I normally expect a couple in an Ao12... but pretty consistent. Guess I should be happy with this, or maybe happy that I'm disappointed with a 28 second Ao12?

OK, so just did another Ao12 to see if it was competition nerves, and average was 28.56. Suddenly happy with my 28.3


----------



## dbuck84 (Apr 3, 2013)

Round 152: Speed

AVG: 39.73

Times:
39.23
34.32
36.03
45.58
30.24
45.87
39.70
34.14
36.64
45.29
42.48
43.87


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 3, 2013)

Round 152

24.59 23.59 23.38 26.18 29.42 25.58 23.75 (17.73) (32.59) 31.45 22.90 28.56 = 25.94

Ah, lookahead seems to be making a difference. Would have possibly been a sub-24 avg if not for solves 5, 9, 10, and 12. All of those were either lockups or PLL messups. I need to improve my sucky last layer  Pretty good average for me


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 3, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> 25.94
> 
> Ah, lookahead seems to be making a difference.



Very nice, was the 17.73 full-step or skip? Need to work on my look ahead, really suffers when I'm not concentrating on it. Hope you don't mind me asking, but as you've picked it up pretty quick, how do you personally 'practice' lookahead, just slow solves?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 3, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Very nice, was the 17.73 full-step or skip? Need to work on my look ahead, really suffers when I'm not concentrating on it. Hope you don't mind me asking, but as you've picked it up pretty quick, how do you personally 'practice' lookahead, just slow solves?



Full step 

Yeah, slow solves. I try tracking the pieces of the next F2L pair while solving one. Guessing pieces also helps. For example you're solving the front right F2L pair, which is the blue-red-white pair. The back 2 slots are filled. You see the green yellow edge piece in the edge slot of the front left F2L slot. The blue red edge is at UB (orientation doesn't matter). A quick scan of the last layer shows you the blue yellow edge, the red yellow edge and 2 unknown pieces. Your brain should immediately tell you that the edge you want to fill the front right f2l pair is either one of the unknown pieces. You can confirm with a quick AUF. I hope you get me


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 3, 2013)

*152* - speed

average - 27.80
27.98, 26.10, (35.76), 26.98, 28.83, 32.50, 25.31, (25.00), 30.47, 27.73, 25.39, 26.74

Pretty good time for me, especially since I didn't practice a lot today. Usually it takes a while before I feel at my best.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 3, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I hope you get me



Yeah I get you, I can do it on slow solves, but struggle or forget when I'm speed solving. When I'm going slow I use all 4 slots and process of elimination to find missing edges, when I speed up I mostly use front slots and only what I can see. Which is slower. D'oh!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 3, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Yeah I get you, I can do it on slow solves, but struggle or forget when I'm speed solving. When I'm going slow I use all 4 slots and process of elimination to find missing edges, when I speed up I mostly use front slots and only what I can see. Which is slower. D'oh!



There is but one solution: Practice 

Also, nice to see you, JF1zl3 and jayefbe get sub-30 avgs this week. All the four of us are gonna graduate the same time (next week).


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, hopefully - is everyone intending to join the Race to sub-20 after? 

I need more *slow *practice, just keep knocking out Ao50s, all timed. Did one on my lunchbreak at work today and was absolutely flying - 26.77 Ao50 (PB), best Ao5 24.23, best Ao15 25.36 (PB). Lookahead was working a little, but still needs a load of practice. Best single 18.70 (PLL skip) - still no sub-20 full-steps :-(!

In other news - my first Cubicle order just arrived with a white DIY Zhanchi, cubicle full-brights (fluro red, not pink), lube and a 50mm mini for OH. SO excited, physically cannot wait to get home tonight and lube/assemble/sticker my new cube. I'm under no illusions that it'll make me faster having a better cube, in fact I'm expecting to slow down a bit because it's my first white cube (hopefully this will help my lookahead a bit?!) just had to share my excitement. I am literally like a kid at Christmas!!!!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 3, 2013)

*Round 152*
Speed

*Average of 12: 33.094*
Individual times: 29.449, 37.451, 32.880, 36.446, (42.402), 31.548, 30.816, (27.315), 34.683, 27.418, 29.345, 40.906

Still no improvement...


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 3, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Very nice, was the 17.73 full-step or skip? Need to work on my look ahead, really suffers when I'm not concentrating on it. Hope you don't mind me asking, but as you've picked it up pretty quick, how do you personally 'practice' lookahead, just slow solves?



I was wondering the same thing. Besides 3 Algs I use for OELL (they preserve the COLL so I can think about that while performing OELL), I have like 0 look ahead. Especially during F2L. I have tried and tried to make my eyes follow pieces, but I will screw up the current pair if I try.


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 3, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Besides 3 Algs I use for OELL (they preserve the COLL so I can think about that while performing OELL), I have like 0 look ahead. Especially during F2L. I have tried and tried to make my eyes follow pieces, but I will screw up the current pair if I try.


After some practice you will learn to solve the current pair without thinking and you will be able to focus on tracking the other pairs.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> After some practice you will learn to solve the current pair without thinking and you will be able to focus on tracking the other pairs.


How much practice though? I have been doing F2L for at least a month and a half now, and I still have trouble with look ahead and automatic pair insertion. Although earlier when I set my new best ao12 I had some pretty boss look ahead skills lol. But it was only temporary.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 5, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> How much practice though? I have been doing F2L for at least a month and a half now, and I still have trouble with look ahead and automatic pair insertion. Although earlier when I set my new best ao12 I had some pretty boss look ahead skills lol. But it was only temporary.



That depends on the cuber. I have been using F2L for about 2.5 months and still I cannot lookahead properly. I believe it depends on the quality of practice, not its quantity.

To get faster LL can always be improved though, get better algs  I can share mine if you want me to. I can sub-2.5 all PLLs except some, but I think you are faster in that category

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

According to this excel sheet from the systematic CFOP Improvement thread, I am not too good at PLL lol. ESPECIALLY N-Perms. I hate N-Perms. Although I wasn't doing to good on this particular day. I will probably retry it again soon.



Spoiler: PLL Results












I would LOVE to see some new algorithms that others have tested and approve of, if you want to post yours. That would be great.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 5, 2013)

Is Na the one with the block on right? If so,

R U R' U (Jb perm without the last AUF) U2 R U' R'

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not sure what your mean by on the right, there are 4 1x1x2 blocks in the N-perms.
This is Na:





Edit:
Yup, your alg is for Na. Man that is so much better than what I have been using! ([L U' R] U2 [L' U R'])*2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 5, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I'm not sure what your mean by on the right, there are 4 1x1x2 blocks in the N-perms.
> This is Na:



Yep, thats the case the alg is for. What I meant was, in the Na perm, look at the R, L, F and B faces. The 1x1x2 block will always be on the right. 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh I see, it is always on the right. That is neat lol.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 5, 2013)

Same for Nb, it is always on the left. But I think all these pists shouldnt be posted in a competition thread, can someone move them to the appropriate thread please? 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TP (Apr 5, 2013)

Na: (z) (U R' D R2 U' R D')2

Nb: (z) (D' R U' R2' D R' U)2

These are pretty nice when you get the finger trick going. I learned them on Youtube, can´t remember from who though.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

TP said:


> Na: (z) (U R' D R2 U' R D')2
> 
> Nb: (z) (D' R U' R2' D R' U)2
> 
> These are pretty nice when you get the finger trick going. I learned them on Youtube, can´t remember from who though.



I saw this on Bob Burton's web site. I could never get that alg down for some reason.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 5, 2013)

This is without doubt the easiest N perm alg. If you struggle with it, try Badmephisto's algs first - they're the same but executed on the U face. I learnt what the algs do that way, moving a corner around the face... but I have to regrip twice to do it. Then I found these algs, which do the same but on R face = no regrip! Took about 2 seconds off each for me!


----------



## rudra (Apr 5, 2013)

TP said:


> Na: (z) (U R' D R2 U' R D')2
> 
> Nb: (z) (D' R U' R2' D R' U)2
> 
> These are pretty nice when you get the finger trick going. I learned them on Youtube, can´t remember from who though.



I also use this alg too. Its pretty cool except the awkward cube rotation.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 6, 2013)

Round 152, Event: ZZ
37.72

29.77, 1:16.78, 36.59, 42.06, 35.78, 45.75, 41.42, 29.78, 32.62, 41.98, 21.52, 41.44

I'm amazed how fast ZZ seems when I get a good solve. That 21.52 felt like I was moving so much slower than a similar CFOP solve would.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 6, 2013)

Round 152
3x3 OH
Average: *42.67*
Times: 44.94, 48.78, 42.60, 40.15, 49.64, 43.43, 39.44, 55.39, 38.87, 34.86, 37.66, 41.22


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 7, 2013)

Round 152 OH

Average: 1:09:89

1:24.92
1:09.76
56.32
1:06.53
1:04.30 
58.71
1:02.72
1:13.57
1:10.94
1:14.98
1:17.31
1:20.04

I will start OH here. Not even being able to do an average at a comp sucks. Sub-30 will take a loooooooong time. Still, I will try  Pinky got really tired after 9 solves, that's why the last 3 were bad.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 8, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> According to this excel sheet from the systematic CFOP Improvement thread, I am not too good at PLL lol...



So... just for lolz, thought I'd give this spreadsheet a go, as I've never bothered drilling PLLs - just memorised them and left it at that, assumed they'd speed up on their own as I'm probably doing 50-odd solves/day. It's late and I'm kinda tired, as it's 12:30 am here and I have a baby, but no excuses for what follows!

Overall PLL average 3.33 seconds. Even in the beginner section I have 6 in red (Z, Nb, F, Rb, Ga, Gd)!!! I thought my F perm and Z perm were pretty good, I'm actually quite surprised. Didn't realise how slow my PLL was till now. 

But seriously, how have I ever hit 21 second full-step solves with 3 second PLL and mainly 2-look OLL? I've been concentrating on F2L, but maybe I should do some drills. Do you guys spend much time/have you ever spent much time drilling PLLs?

Anyhow, need to complete more of the sheet, but off to bed. I'm sure there are improvements I could make at every stage - my cross is terrible, but again I've never bothered just practicing cross, despite the number of people recommending blind cross solving... I want to know the ratio of my solve elements, but that will have to wait till tomorrow night now. This is actually quite a positive thing for me though: I assumed all progress from now would basically be F2L, but my cross and PLL could probably both save me at least a second. Whoop whoop!


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 8, 2013)

You must have one godly F2L if your cross AND PLL are terrible. I HIGHLY reccomend drilling your slow PLLs, it helped me a ton. PLL should be your fastest step, since its the easiest to recognize (debatable, I know), and it has the least cases. And blind cross does do some magic as well if you do it a good 50 times at least. You'll start to notice certain patterns and shortcuts you can take.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 8, 2013)

I take 15-17s for cross +F2L but due to LL I average 26 :'(

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2013)

TP said:


> Na: (z) (U R' D R2 U' R D')2
> 
> Nb: (z) (D' R U' R2' D R' U)2
> 
> These are pretty nice when you get the finger trick going. I learned them on Youtube, can´t remember from who though.



I think I learned from jskyler91. Then changed the regrip to do the UD' or DU' as one move. 

Also, PLL including recognition should be about 21.5% of solve time according to speedpicker's data. So I would say <3 sec execution is pretty fast, maybe sub-20 territory.


----------



## dbuck84 (Apr 8, 2013)

when will the results be released? is it today or tomorrow? i dont remember!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 9, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Two Results*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Two	​*








No graduates again this week. 


Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 9, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Three Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Three
Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 15​**Scrambles*
1. D' F2 D' U B R' F D U' B' F2 D2 U' L B F' R U B F L' R' B2	
2. L' R2 D U2 L2 U' B R B U2 B D2 U' B' D L2 U' R2 F' L R' U' F2	
3. B D' F2 D' U2 L U' B2 D L R2 B' F2 L2 D U R2 B2 F D' U' L R'	
4. B R' F L2 R' D' U L D2 L2 R' B L' B2 F D2 L2 F' D R' D' U F	
5. D2 F' L R U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R' D F2 D' U2 R2 U B2 F' D U' R D2 U2	
6. R' B' D2 B' F2 U' L R' B F2 D2 U R' B F D B2 R' D U2 R' F' L'	
7. U' L2 D2 U2 L2 R B' F2 U' B2 F' U2 L' R2 B F2 L' D2 L' R D' F' R	
8. D' U' B' L2 R2 D B L R' U2 L R D F2 R2 U L' B F' R D B2 F'	
9. U' L R' F' D2 U' L D' U' R2 F2 R' B' U L2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 D' U	
10. F U R' F' U L2 B' F L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' F2 R2 B' F R2 B F L2	
11. B' F' U' F U' B2 F U2 L2 R F2 U R B2 F' L2 D2 R F2 D' L' R' B	
12. B D B2 R' U' L' F L2 D2 U B U B F L2 B2 F' D2 B F2 R2 D F'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 9, 2013)

Round 153: 2H

Average : 24.816

22.92, 25.87, (22.43), (27.77), 23.83, 25.94, 23.53, 23.57, 24.82, 25.77, 24.54, 27.37

Graduated  Will edit this post with OH. All the best to everyone :tu

Round 153 OH

Average = 52.533

43.32, 45.27, 55.96, 54.58, 48.08, 47.33 pll skip, (42.86), 50.77, 50.76,(65.93), 65.55, 63.71

Last 3 solves facepalm, would have possibly been sub-50 avg without them

This much improvement from Round 152 cause I practiced only OH and nothing else


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 9, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Round 153: 2H
> 
> Average : 24.816



What, no sub 20s this week? ;-) 

Only kidding, awesome times - you're absolutely flying! Remember the days when sub 30 was only a dream? 

Congrats on graduating, will be doing my solves tonight - unless something disastrous happens I should be joining you... Race to sub 20?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 9, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> What, no sub 20s this week? ;-)
> 
> Only kidding, awesome times - you're absolutely flying! Remember the days when sub 30 was only a dream?
> 
> Congrats on graduating, will be doing my solves tonight - unless something disastrous happens I should be joining you... Race to sub 20?



Haha, none this time 

I still remember my reaction when I got my first sub-40 haha. Sub-30 felt impossible.

And of course you're graduating, no doubt  will start the race to sub20 as soon as the results for this week are out


----------



## hcfong (Apr 9, 2013)

Round 153
*Average: 32.69*

29.38 (25.91) 35.81 28.74 36.86 29.31 36.25 (43.12) 32.58 27.05 33.94 37.02


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 10, 2013)

Right here goes, wish me luck...

*Round 153: Speed - Average 26.79*

WOOHOO! 

Chuffed to be graduating, but some really terrible solves. There were only maybe one or two I was happy with. I did 72 solves on my lunch break today, which would've been unthinkable a few months ago - I only have an hour for lunch!  Beat my non-lucky PB with a 20.69, then again with a 20.50. Beat Ao12 PB with a healthy 24.25, but session average was 26.80, so I guess 0.01 off this in the contest is a fair indication of my progress!



Spoiler



1 - 29.49 (shakey start, no lookahead whatsoever)
2 - 23.73 (better!)
3 - 27.38 (meh, z-perm, which is my worst OLL apparently. 4.5 second PLL never helps!)
4 - 28.99 (sucky solve, almost fail T perm, just bad generally! The fact it was a T perm and still almost 29 seconds says it all!)
5 - 29.68 (AAAAGH, just awful!!! Where's my lookahead gone?!)
6 - 28.02 (meh)
7 - 25.63 (good cross, bad EVERYTHING else!!!)
8 - 28.75 (AWFUL)
9 - 26.01 (messed up OLL)
10 - 26.11 (ugh)
11 - 23.78 (ended up with an N perm which I TOTALLY screwed up, would've been a 20/21 with a T or something)
12 - 22.96 (meh)


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 10, 2013)

Round 153

*Average: 24.87*
23.36 27.13 30.08 (34.08) 26.83 24.57 20.38 (19.61) 24.67 22.83 24.54 24.27

I so very badly wanted a mulligan on those sup-30s. Otherwise a very decent ao12 for me. 

Looks like there's going to be a few people graduating this week. Party on speedsolving!


----------



## rudra (Apr 10, 2013)

*Round 153 : SPEED*

*Average : 25.90*

27.63 24.26 (21.73) 25.33 27.05 32.11 22.40 23.76 (35.55) 25.61 26.49 24.38

Finally. Graduated. I remember when I was averaging around 50 sec, I got an easy scramble and solved it in 29 sec. I was amazed at that time. I never thought that I will ever reach sub 30 of av12.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 10, 2013)

*Round 153*
Speed

*Average of 12: 32.583*

Individual times:
30.519, (26.119), (44.446), 33.884, 31.920, 34.219, 28.809, 33.515, 31.041, 34.400, 35.848, 31.671


----------



## Sebbe (Apr 11, 2013)

Round 153 - Speed

Average: 35.44

33.97 36.84 37.25 33.88 (1:00.27) 36.01 (23.04) 35.93 33.52 40.28 32.16 34.51

Let's give this a shot. Might motivate me to improve my times. Not my best performance, but it's always good to have a target to beat.


----------



## dbuck84 (Apr 12, 2013)

Round 153 - Speed

Avg: 34.98 (my PB)

Times: 38.91, 38.58, (39.36), 32.78, 35.60, (30.64), 33.99, 33.39, 34.14, 35.49, 34.82, 32.14


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Round: 153*
*Average: 28.02*
Mean: 29.17
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 24.98
#2 ----------- 28.35
#3 ----------- 26.67
#4 ----------- 27.76
#5 ----------- 26.26
#6 ----------- 27.17
#7 ----------- 23.70
#8 ----------- 30.82
#9 ----------- 31.53
#10 ---------- 27.27
#11 ---------- 29.43
#12 ---------- 46.06
*Average* ------ *28.02*
Mean --------- 29.17
Ao12 --------- 28.02
Ao5 ---------- 26.90 #1 - #5
Best --------- 23.70 #7
Worst -------- 46.06 #12
_Comments: G-Perm after G-Perm after G-Perm after G-perm. And that last one was AWFUL! I never do that bad! Why only in competitions do I get 40's???
Well it doesn't matter anyway, cause I'm graduated _
====================


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 12, 2013)

*3x3 = 38.37* sigh
32.40, 35.97, 31.83, 42.88, 30.29, 1:07.54, 39.50, 41.76, 57.50, 31.22, 30.21, 40.33


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 12, 2013)

Round 153 Event: ZZ Ao12: *34.77*
(43.55), (24.65), 32.93, 32.84, 37.36+, 35.38, 34.96, 35.48, 38.20, 30.37, 34.84, 35.31

Getting much more consistent now, and much better at EO recognition and execution.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 14, 2013)

Schmidt : Race to sub 30 : R#153 : *38.60* (σ = 9.56)
46.15, (7.75), 24.75, 33.13, 46.78, 45.91, (1:02.93), 51.84, 45.86, 30.54, 30.54, 30.54


----------



## lunari (Apr 15, 2013)

Riund 153
3x3 speed

*Average of 12: 39.34*

39.55, 38.74, 39.22, 45.60, 48.44, 40.08, 30.63, 27.19, 35.86, 39.88, 44.18, 39.65

I know I'm a bit late :/


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 16, 2013)

Eagerly waiting for the results ...

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdid (Apr 16, 2013)

how can you tell if people are making up times or not?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 16, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Eagerly waiting for the results ...
> 
> Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2



I as well!!! 



pdid said:


> how can you tell if people are making up times or not?


You can't unless they post a video. Its really more of a trust thing.


----------



## pdid (Apr 16, 2013)

i might try this thread out as i am hovering around 40 and want to get sub 40. thanks for making this thread.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 16, 2013)

It's a great motivator 
Maybe one day I will see you in the sub-20 thread


----------



## pdid (Apr 16, 2013)

can you make a list of graduates?
Theres a sub 20 thread?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 16, 2013)

pdid said:


> how can you tell if people are making up times or not?



There's no such way to tell. If people could make up times, they would say they're sub-10 or so. Each and everyone desires to get faster. No one would fake their times just to gain appreciation. It isn't worth it.

And, that is the trust the speedcubing community has.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 16, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Three Results*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Three​*








Five graduates this week.  Congratulations to kunparekh18, jayefbe, rudra, pipkiksass, and JF1zl3!



pdid said:


> can you make a list of graduates?
> Theres a sub 20 thread?



list of graduates

race to sub 20



JF1zl3 said:


> You can't unless they post a video. Its really more of a trust thing.



From this day forward, if you post an uncut video of your graduating round, I will include a link to your video post in the graduates list. This is not a requirement for graduation... just a bonus.

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 16, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Four Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Four
Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 22​**Scrambles*
1. D B2 F2 L R2 B' D2 U' L2 U2 L R D L U2 F' D F D2 L B' F2 L2	
2. F2 R B2 F D' U2 B' L2 B2 D' U R2 F' U' B2 D U2 R' B2 F D2 L' R2	
3. L2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 U L2 F D U' R' D U R' D' U' R D2 F D' U F2	
4. D' B2 F D2 U2 B F L2 F' L U2 L F R B' F' R D U2 B2 L' R2 D	
5. R2 B F' D U' B F2 D B U2 L2 R2 D' R U B D U2 B2 L U B' F2	
6. R D' B U2 L R B D L2 D U2 F D2 B F' L R' F L' R B2 D2 L2	
7. B R D' B D' U' B' F D' U2 F2 U' B F L F' L R' D U' F D' U	
8. R' U L R' B U2 B2 F D2 U F' R2 F2 L' R2 F2 R D2 B2 F L R2 F	
9. F L' B' D2 L' R' U' B F' D B2 F' D U R D' R D U' F D2 L D'	
10. B F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 R' F D' U2 R2 D U2 F' U2 B' F' D' U2 B' R2	
11. L D' R2 B U L R2 B2 F' D U R B2 F' D U R D2 U2 B L2 U' L'	
12. L R2 U' L F' D L' F2 U' L' F2 L R2 B2 F' R' B F2 U' L' R' D' U'


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hooray 
I'll see you guys in the Sub-20 thread.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 16, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats to everyone who graduated! See you guys in the sub-20 race thread.

Of course, I'll still be doing OH here, will edit this post with the times later.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 16, 2013)

Schmidt : race to sub 30 : MegaMix : R#154 : *40.72* (σ = 12.28)
1:02.00, (6.28), 25.52, 31.78, 40.63, 41.15, (1:10.19), 47.52, 59.83, 32.92, 32.92, 32.92[1:38.75/3]

Worst entry yet.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Apr 16, 2013)

Round 154

Event: Roux
Average of 12: 26.88
Times: 27.92, 27.73, 24.43, 25.55, 28.48, (22.52), 27.00, (29.91), 26.13, 26.43, 27.15, 27.98


----------



## danielngu (Apr 16, 2013)

*Round: 154

Average: 29.11*

1. (34.64) D B2 F2 L R2 B' D2 U' L2 U2 L R D L U2 F' D F D2 L B' F2 L2
2. 32.63 F2 R B2 F D' U2 B' L2 B2 D' U R2 F' U' B2 D U2 R' B2 F D2 L' R2
3. 26.08 L2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 U L2 F D U' R' D U R' D' U' R D2 F D' U F2
4. 32.37 D' B2 F D2 U2 B F L2 F' L U2 L F R B' F' R D U2 B2 L' R2 D
5. 29.55 R2 B F' D U' B F2 D B U2 L2 R2 D' R U B D U2 B2 L U B' F2
6. (23.13) R D' B U2 L R B D L2 D U2 F D2 B F' L R' F L' R B2 D2 L2
7. 29.28 B R D' B D' U' B' F D' U2 F2 U' B F L F' L R' D U' F D' U
8. 27.33 R' U L R' B U2 B2 F D2 U F' R2 F2 L' R2 F2 R D2 B2 F L R2 F
9. 28.08 F L' B' D2 L' R' U' B F' D B2 F' D U R D' R D U' F D2 L D'
10. 29.65 B F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 R' F D' U2 R2 D U2 F' U2 B' F' D' U2 B' R2
11. 25.63 L D' R2 B U L R2 B2 F' D U R B2 F' D U R D2 U2 B L2 U' L'
12. 30.52 L R2 U' L F' D L' F2 U' L' F2 L R2 B2 F' R' B F2 U' L' R' D' U' 

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.13
worst time: 34.64

current avg5: 28.35 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5: 28.23 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 29.11 (σ = 2.38)
best avg12: 29.11 (σ = 2.38)

session avg: 29.11 (σ = 2.38)
session mean: 29.07


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 17, 2013)

3x3 speed = 39.01
36.46, 36.60, 33.34, 41.25, 43.86, 44.20, 34.12, 1:40.08, 31.14, 51.02, 31.41, 37.86


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 17, 2013)

Round 154 OH
Average: 31.50

31.74, 36.88, 25.68, 36.62, (41.13), 27.33, 37.81, 33.05, 33.56, 27.09, (24.57), 25.24

I kind of gave up doing ZZ OH, so now I'm back with CFOP OH.
The last five solves makes a PB Ao5 of 28.46.


----------



## dbuck84 (Apr 17, 2013)

Round 154: Speed

AVG: 33.73

35.06, 34.73, 34.73, 34.29, 31.11, (37.01), 30.73, 33.26, (30.73), 31.75, 35.98, 35.64


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 21, 2013)

Round 154, ZZ
Average: 35.05
(49.08), 44.54, 33.71, 37.55, 27.89, 29.41, (24.75), 32.12, 39.30, 45.32, 33.19, 27.51


----------



## lunari (Apr 21, 2013)

Round 154
Speed

Average of 12: *34.41*

Individual times: (full of pbs today...)


Spoiler



1. 28.21 
2. 37.14 
3. 30.03 
4. (26.94) new pb 
5. 33.70 after this solve new avg5 pb 
6. 39.60 
7. 38.88 
8. (45.67) 
9. 40.63 
10. 30.32 
11. 30.98 
12. 34.64


----------



## insomniac (Apr 21, 2013)

3x3: CFOP

AVG: 31.54

36.33; 27.86; 35.87; 27.42; 34.76; 31.30; 30.97; 36.10; 34.95; 24.96; 28.13; 28.02


----------



## Gordon (Apr 22, 2013)

*Round 154*
Speed

*Average of 12: 32.20*

Individual times:
32.80, 32.11, 28.57, 34.21, 28.93, 36.60, (27.04), 28.83, 35.52, 30.63, 33.78, (36.72)


It will be a loooong way to sub-30...


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey all! My first ever competition entry! I've tried a few times but did not want to post my results until I had one sub-40 

Round 154, CFOP/speed
*Ao12 = 37.80
*34.04, 35.85, 38.43, 41.72, 36.51, (48.40), 39.11, 37.34, 39.51, (31.48), 40.14, 35.36


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 22, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Hey all! My first ever competition entry! I've tried a few times but did not want to post my results until I had one sub-40
> 
> Round 154, CFOP/speed
> *Ao12 = 37.80
> *34.04, 35.85, 38.43, 41.72, 36.51, (48.40), 39.11, 37.34, 39.51, (31.48), 40.14, 35.36




Nice going Mark!! A sweet low 31 in there...


----------



## Sebbe (Apr 22, 2013)

Round 154 - Speed

Average: 35.30

38.78 29.63 33.73 33.13 (29.17) 37.13 31.79 (49.03) 37.07 40.95 38.86 31.91

Heh, apparently better than last week. My times seem to show that I haven't cubed that much this past week, could use a few more sub-30 times.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Nice going Mark!! A sweet low 31 in there...


Thanks Marcel! Those times are creeping down...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 23, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Four Results*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Four​*








No graduates this week. 

Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 23, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Five Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Five
Potential Closing Time - Monday, April 29​**Scrambles*
1. D L2 U L' R' D' U B' D U L2 R' B F2 L F2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B' D	
2. D2 F2 D2 U L B2 F R' D2 R B2 F U B2 D' U L2 D' U L R' U F'	
3. R' F2 L R2 B2 R2 D' L' D' F' R' B2 F U2 B' F2 L2 R' F L2 D B F'	
4. D' R2 F D' U' F L' B D2 U' F' D2 U2 F D' U' R D' B D2 U B2 F'	
5. D2 L R D' U L R B F' R' D U2 L D' F2 R D U F' L' R2 B2 U	
6. L' R2 B' R' D2 L2 R2 F' L2 U F2 L' D U' R' D2 L' D2 B D B' F D	
7. B2 U' L' B' D2 U2 L' B F L' B2 L D' U2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F'	
8. D U' B2 F U' F L2 D' R B' F D2 U' B' R' U R2 B' U2 R2 D' F U	
9. B' D2 B D2 U' B2 L F2 D' U2 L B' R B' D U' B L' R2 B2 F2 R F	
10. U2 L' B L B F L2 B' F2 L' B' R U B' F2 D B L' B' L D2 U2 B2	
11. L' R D' U B' F D2 U B2 R' D B R2 D' F' L' F2 U2 L2 R D L2 R	
12. D' U F2 D R B F2 L R' U R D2 U2 B' D' U' B L2 R U2 B F L2


----------



## danielngu (Apr 23, 2013)

*Round: 155: Speed

Average: 29.74*

31.42, 30.36, 31.65, 27.39, (1:04.93), 30.10, 29.73, 21.50, 27.04, (20.25), 32.10, 36.09


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Apr 24, 2013)

*Round 155
Event: Roux*

*Avg: 26.16*

Times: (28.65), 26.36, (22.50), 28.28, 27.58, 24.81, 22.67, 23.64, 28.35, 27.97, 26.08, 25.89

I think I graduated?!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 24, 2013)

R155 - OH

47.76, 51.70, 1:08.19, 45.30, 49.26, 50.57, (1:11.83), 44.84, 48.37, 57.57, 50.30, (42.25) = 51.39

No improvement cuz no practice


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2013)

*speed 37.56*
36.48, 40.50, 42.12, 31.92, 37.18, 38.64, 1:00.06, 39.39, 37.24, 36.92, 27.62, 35.20


----------



## dbuck84 (Apr 25, 2013)

Rnd 155: Speed

Avg: 33.44
1-12 - 33.65 32.43 33.21 30.62 (30.10) 33.57 (36.56) 32.93 36.14 34.93 35.45 31.43

I'm getting better! 
I will graduate! I WILL GRADUATE! (maybe one day)


----------



## Gordon (Apr 25, 2013)

*Round 155*
Speed

What shall I say... strange round, bad avg of 12 but avg of 5 PB:

*Average of 12: 37.56*
Individual times:
40.16, 1:22.55, 35.97, 30.71, (DNF(32.86)), 31.60, (26.10), 35.03, 27.38, 28.16, 28.66, 35.38



Spoiler



Including avg of 5: 28.07 [(26.10), (35.03), 27.38, 28.16, 28.66]

1:22.55: didn't notice that I had the cross not aligned with the centers untlil I arrived at OLL, then messed up everything.

DNF: did the end of the F-perm during the V-perm...


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 25, 2013)

Round 155
*Average: 32.73*

(25.48), 35.54, 32.77, 33.49, 28.95, 29.72,
32.02, 29.61, (39.27), 28.62, 38.98, 37.57

Counting 38 and 37


----------



## Sebbe (Apr 26, 2013)

Round 155 - Speed

Average: 34.17

(29.82) 32.72 33.48 32.84 37.46 38.74 33.21 31.43 37.79 31.02 (2:38.14) 33.02

An improvement again, but still too few sub-30s for my liking.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 28, 2013)

Schmidt : *35.78* (σ = 12.08) : Race to sub 30 : MegaMix : R#155

49.09, 5.30, 21.93, 25.22, 39.61, 46.53, 1:03.69, 56.33, 39.86, 26.41, 26.41, 26.41 [1:19.22/3]

Good stuff!


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 29, 2013)

Round 155 speed
Av = 35.91
37.43, 41.07, 32.20, 40.22, (29.07), 32.07, (41.77), 38.26, 35.76, 35.25, 33.70, 33.12
Very pleased as I didn't get much time for practice this week.


----------



## lunari (Apr 29, 2013)

Unfortunately no times this week. Can't bow my left index because the skin is torn


----------



## larosh12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Round 155 Speed *Average of 12 : 42.68 seconds * 
These are my individual times from cube timer.com. I still use beginners method with extra 3 plls learned .My cube popped some times my average could have been 1 or 2 secs faster if i had a better cube. I found my cube in a garbage box . learned to solve from badmephistos tutorial . I m cubing for three months .Whats more 30.19 is my best time which I set today .

12:	00:41.69	x
11:	00:50.42	x
10:	00:49.80	x
9:	00:48.81	x
8:	00:42.53	x
7:	00:48.91	x
6:	00:37.51	x
5:	00:30.19	x *(My PB)*
4:	00:34.43	x
3:	00:41.08	x
2:	00:44.84	x
1:	00:41.92


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 30, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Five Results*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Five​*








Congratulations to this week's graduate, CheesecakeCuber!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 30, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Six Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Six
Potential Closing Time - Monday, May 6​**Scrambles*
1. B D' L2 R' B2 D' U' L' R' D' L U2 B' U2 B F D' L' D2 L B F' U	
2. L2 R D' L' D2 U2 R2 B' F2 D' U R' U F2 L2 D L' R2 B F D' B2 F	
3. B' F' R2 B2 F' D' U L2 R2 U' R2 D2 U B F D U2 B F2 U B2 U2 F'	
4. B2 D U' L R2 U R2 D2 U' L' R2 B D' U' R' B' D2 U2 B F D F' D'	
5. D' B2 R2 U F2 R' D2 U' B F2 D' L R2 B D B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B2 L R2	
6. D2 L' U' B F2 U B2 F2 L' U F L' B' L2 R' F' L' R2 F' R2 B F U2	
7. D' U L' R D B' F D2 U2 B' F2 D U2 B F' R F' D' R D U' L' R	
8. U F2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' F' L R' B' L' R2 F D U B' F' L2 D' U2 B2 F2	
9. D U2 R B' R2 B' L' R' D U' B' D2 L2 U2 L R F L D U' B' R' D'	
10. L2 R2 D L2 D' U' R D U B2 D' R D2 F2 L' R D' U B' F2 U' L2 F	
11. D' R' B L R F R2 D B L R' F2 R2 D' B' D' L2 R B' R2 D U B2	
12. L' B2 D2 R' F' L2 B R' D2 F2 D U' B L B F' D2 L' D' U' R' F' L2


----------



## dubcuber (Apr 30, 2013)

well it has been a long time since i have done an AO12 (or even touched a rubiks cube) but i picked my speed cube up today and i still have my usual speed. i feel proud for this Ao12:
29.28, 31.59, 30.26, 33.42, 30.56, 31.08, (34.24), (25.2), 30.31, 27.23, 33.59, 32.49

ALMOST SUB30!!!


----------



## danielngu (Apr 30, 2013)

*Round: 156: Speed

Average: 28.92*

36.48, 26.09, 27.26, 30.67, 31.40, 26.90, 31.66, 25.33, (40.90), (21.95), 29.19, 24.21


----------



## Sebbe (Apr 30, 2013)

Round 156 - Speed

Average: 31.91

33.70 (29.12) 32.77 32.30 29.72 32.23 (38.21) 29.28 32.42 31.48 31.81 33.37

Much better than last week. Two counting sub-30s this time.


----------



## hcfong (Apr 30, 2013)

Round 156
Average: 31.61

27.60 (56.99) 32.37 33.24 (24.86) 30.93 36.44 33.49 27.15 31.12 33.82 29.96


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 30, 2013)

hcfong said:


> Round 156
> Average: 31.61
> 
> 27.60 (56.99) 32.37 33.24 (24.86) 30.93 36.44 33.49 27.15 31.12 33.82 29.96



Again, soooo close! nice..


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Apr 30, 2013)

Wooh! Finally graduated. I thought I might be stuck at 30s... Thanks so much to Brian and the rest of the SS Community for having this contest! Now, onto sub 25 and beyond...


----------



## dbuck84 (May 1, 2013)

CRAPPY ONE!!

Round 156: Speed
Avg: 35.54

33.63, 36.30, (30.39), 31.10, 40.59, 33.71, 33.00, 37.71, 37.82, 33.61, 37.89, (43.50)


----------



## Schmidt (May 1, 2013)

Schmidt : MegaMix : R#156 : 38.05 (σ = 13.16)
1:10.88, 10.18, 20.55, 30.80, 34.81, 42.22, 48.90, 1:01.83, 53.94, 29.16, 29.16, 29.16 [1:27.47/3]

 on the 7. Instead of being annoyed about the bad turning, I used the time to look-ahead.

I did have an average on R#152 (38.75), so I have completed 12 rounds. Now on to calculating stuff.


----------



## PianoCube (May 2, 2013)

Round 156 OH
Average: 30.53

(35.08), 34.56, 23.49, 29.00, 31.15, 30.58, 30.01, 34.10, 33.54, 24.65, 34.22, (22.83)

Wooh, counting 23 and 24! Too bad with all the meh 34 and 35 solves.


----------



## Schmidt (May 2, 2013)

Spoiler: MegaMix stats



OH 3x3x3: 55.14 / sub60 :tu
1:04.36, 55.16, 54.78, 51.15, 51.68, 54.84, 48.19, 1:00.13, (46.15), 1:02.00, 49.09, (1:10.88)


3x3x3 on 2x2x2: 7.85 / sub8 :tu
6.03, 8.05, 8.25, 7.19, 6.22, 9.86, 9.44, 9.41, 7.75, 6.28, (5.30), (10.18)

3x3x3 on 3x3x3: 23.60 / sub25 :tu
(28.38), 27.81, 22.96, 21.36, 25.25, 22.94, (19.25), 22.94, 24.75, 25.52, 21.93, 20.55

3x3x3 on 4x4x4: 31.59 / sub30 
32.46, (36.68), 33.00, 33.61, 30.86, 29.84, 30.33, 30.13, 33.13, 31.78, (25.22), 30.80

3x3x3 on 5x5x5: 36.78 /sub40 :tu
35.91, 34.50, (30.65), 34.83, 33.96, 32.88, 42.22, 38.47, (46.78), 40.63, 39.61, 34.81

3x3x3 on 6x6x6: 48.65 / sub50 :tu
53.61, 1:03.22, 46.41, (38.43), 40.15, 52.46, (1:11.43), 54.83, 45.91, 41.15, 46.53, 42.22

3x3x3 on 7x7x7: 1:11.36 / sub60 
1:13.28, (1:59.31), 1:23.16, 1:02.96, 59.96, 1:50.83, 1:05.88, 1:00.69, 1:02.93, 1:10.19, 1:03.69, (48.90)

Roux 3x3x3: 44.48 / sub40 
43.46, 45.47, 38.18, 42.08, 43.66, 39.03, 37.18, (36.69), 51.84, 47.52, 56.33, (1:01.83)

Petrus 3x3x3: 49.42 / sub105 :tu
53.27, 50.78, (35.44), 50.86, 38.90, 57.22, 50.59, 52.94, 45.86, (59.83), 39.86, 53.94

3* 3x3x3 Relay(time/3): 28.32 / sub30 :tu
29.98, 27.48, (24.06), 28.62, 26.44, 25.77, 28.37, 30.46, 30.54, (32.92), 26.41, 29.16

Overall: 39.38 / sub40 :tu


----------



## Gordon (May 3, 2013)

*Round 165*
Speed

*Average of 12: 31.11*

36.94, 28.58, 27.50, 30.26, (27.18), 30.26, 34.54, 29.44, 35.78, 28.51, (42.91), 29.32


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 4, 2013)

Round 156 OH

45.18, (54.81), 31.73, 38.93, 37.65, 36.57, 44.35, 36.18, 45.55, (30.63), 51.93, 47.20 = 41.53

Still not sub-40 :'( T_T ;_;


----------



## lunari (May 5, 2013)

Round 156 - Speed
Average: *36.76*

43.83, 34.01, 34.92, 33.96, 37.40, 37.76, 39.60, 34.77, (44.50), (27.58), 36.32, 34.99

Oh dear. Almost every solve could have been faster.


----------



## mark49152 (May 6, 2013)

Round 156 - speed
Ao12 = 35.41
35.10, 33.31, 30.17, 35.73, 36.05, 35.69, 39.73, 38.34, 32.09, (29.50), (41.30), 37.88


----------



## ySoSrs (May 6, 2013)

Round 156 - speed
*Average: 39.55 *
(45.31), 38.83, 40.26, 34.05, 41.04, 44.30, (33.47), 40.24, 40.14, 37.01, 37.02, 42.64

Well, I only started cubing recently and have so little time to practice, but I thought I'd join in anyway.  It's probably gonna take me ages to get sub 30, but it's all about the fun along the way right! 
Haven't been able to do any solves in the past week, so pretty happy about the result. My best Ao12 is like 37.5, so for not cubing in days and getting this result is satisfactory. Although I also had the feeling a lot of the solve could be faster and should've broken my pb with it, but that's something for next time I guess.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 7, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Six Results*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Six​*








Congratulations to danielgnu, who graduates this week!



dubcuber said:


> well it has been a long time since i have done an AO12 (or even touched a rubiks cube) but i picked my speed cube up today and i still have my usual speed. i feel proud for this Ao12:
> 29.28, 31.59, 30.26, 33.42, 30.56, 31.08, (34.24), (25.2), 30.31, 27.23, 33.59, 32.49
> 
> ALMOST SUB30!!!



dubcuber welcome to the thread and please include your average! 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 7, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Seven Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Seven
Potential Closing Time - Monday, May 13​**Scrambles*
1. B' F2 R' B' F2 L R B' F2 D' U L R D2 F' L F' U2 F2 L' U B' U2	
2. B' F2 U L R B2 U L R' U B2 F2 L2 B' F' L' R' F' L' U' R' B' L'	
3. D F U2 R2 F' D2 U' L2 R2 D2 U R2 D' U' R F' L2 D2 U L R2 D R	
4. D' U' B2 F' R' U' F2 U' B D' B2 F2 L R2 U2 B F' U2 L R' B' F' R'	
5. F D F' L' B2 F' D F' D R2 F2 D U' F U2 F2 L F D2 L2 R2 D' U'	
6. U' B2 U2 F2 D2 B' D' B' F2 U2 R' D' U2 L2 R' B F L D2 U' L U2 B'	
7. L' D2 B2 U' B2 U' L' R B' R2 B F' D U2 F' R B L B F2 R D U'	
8. D' U' F' D R2 F2 R2 F' D B2 F D2 R D' L R' B F2 R' D B D' B'	
9. D' U' L' U L2 R2 B' R2 D' B' F2 U2 F2 R' D U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D R F2	
10. L' D' U' B2 L2 R B2 L' U L2 R' U2 B' F' U2 B2 F L' R D2 R U2 B'	
11. D' U B L' R2 D2 F2 L R D' U F L' D U' B F L' U L' D' U2 R2	
12. U2 L F L2 D B' R2 B' L2 D2 F R B' D U L' R' U F D' U2 L2 R'


----------



## jayefbe (May 7, 2013)

*ROUND 157*
EVENT: OH

Average: *46.86*
44.88 45.77 42.04 53.58 44.32 (54.87) 45.71 53.18 (41.56) 48.21 43.93 46.97

Pretty far from sub-30. Got my first comp in a couple weeks, and I would love to be sub-40 by then...


----------



## ThomasJE (May 7, 2013)

Brian Kremer said:


> dubcuber welcome to the thread and please include your average!



It's 30.98.


----------



## hcfong (May 7, 2013)

Round 157
Average: 32.48

33.21 29.75 35.20 28.08 30.32 37.78 (43.95) (26.84) 29.44 34.39 39.14 27.51


----------



## GaDiBo (May 8, 2013)

*Round 157*

_Cube_: Dayan VI Panshi2
_Session_: 42.04, (47.49), (31.81), 32.51, 38.74, 36.76, 32.40, 42.93, 36.26, 42.24, 34.53, 36.00
_Average_: 37.44


----------



## mark49152 (May 8, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> _Cube_: Dayan VI Panshi2


Really? Is the Panshi2 out yet?


----------



## MarcelP (May 8, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Really? Is the Panshi2 out yet?



Technically there was a first batch and second batch. Only thing I know is that second batch had no torpedoes. I don't think there was a mold change.


----------



## mark49152 (May 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Technically there was a first batch and second batch. Only thing I know is that second batch had no torpedoes. I don't think there was a mold change.


That's what I understood too. Mr Bao withdrew the Panshi and announced that Panshi2 would be developed and launched in a few weeks/months. Presumably GaDiBo is using Panshi1 with no torps. 

Panshi1 with torps was what I used for my first entry to this comp, but my last two gains are credit to my loose, modded and super-lubed Lingyun v2 with Cubesmith half-brights, a real temperamental cube - fast, hard to control, prone to spectacular disintegrations, but gives great times if I get the flow smooth!


----------



## MarcelP (May 8, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> prone to spectacular disintegrations



LOL. I remember breaking every record I got with my first LinYun. I even ordered a second one. It was my main for quite a while. Right now I have two super duper fast Milky Zhanchi's which probably will even hard to beat by any ShuanRen/MoYu..


----------



## YddEd (May 10, 2013)

Round 157
Scramble with white on top green front.Using the ZZ method.
Average:*46.06*
39.10 30.45 56.21 39.35 57.66 53.72 57.43 32.75 43.37 37.29 1:02.53 42.86
EO was hard... :/ The line was okay :/ I really need to work on tracking edges and finding bad edges :/


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 10, 2013)

R157 OH

41.84 39.71 41.09 (33.71) 48.40 37.28 48.40 (50.93) 42.03 37.00 42.23 50.46 = 42.84

Worse than last time lol hands were feeling slow today. Also I kept getting those 2 G-perms I didn't know (I had to 2 look) and N perms :fp


----------



## Gordon (May 10, 2013)

*Round 157*
Speed

*Average of 12: 30.63*
32.47, (24.42), 27.35, 28.41, 32.10, 30.18, 25.14, (49.39), 31.65, 28.39, 32.38, 38.20


----------



## mark49152 (May 10, 2013)

Gordon said:


> *Round 157*
> Speed
> 
> *Average of 12: 30.63*
> 32.47, (24.42), 27.35, 28.41, 32.10, 30.18, 25.14, (49.39), 31.65, 28.39, 32.38, 38.20


Nice times! Getting closer!!


----------



## Gordon (May 10, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Nice times! Getting closer!!



Thanks! The last solve messed it up a bit. If it were a more or less usual 32 second solve, the average would have been sub 30...
Maybe next week.


----------



## mark49152 (May 10, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Thanks! The last solve messed it up a bit. If it were a more or less usual 32 second solve, the average would have been sub 30...
> Maybe next week.


Yeah I hate that, when the last solve goes wrong and you see that PB slipping away!


----------



## dbuck84 (May 10, 2013)

Rnd 157: Speed

AO12: 37.15
(30.46), 36.44, 34.41, 38.06, 33.85, 39.44, (45.41), 38.86, 33.47, 39.92, 38.60, 38.40

a week with no practicing! 3 to 4 seconds slower in each solve!


----------



## GaDiBo (May 11, 2013)

Why ZZF2l is so hard? I can't find those block faster than Friedrich F2L.
Here is my ao5 using ZZ method: 02:23.91
5:	02:43.26	
4:	03:05.23	
3:	02:37.09	
2:	01:17.02	
1:	02:16.95


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 11, 2013)

Mats B, *37.878*
36.58, 34.00, 35.00, 42.62, 32.95, 37.02, 50.78, 32.14, 35.40, 35.86, 53.39, 38.45


----------



## DaveyCow (May 12, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> *ROUND 157*
> Pretty far from sub-30. Got my first comp in a couple weeks, and I would love to be sub-40 by then...



Hi! Are you going to the comp in Astoria on May 8?


----------



## YddEd (May 12, 2013)

GaDiBo said:


> Why ZZF2l is so hard? I can't find those block faster than Friedrich F2L.
> Here is my ao5 using ZZ method: 02:23.91
> 5:	02:43.26
> 4:	03:05.23
> ...


Did you do the EO Line?


----------



## DaveyCow (May 12, 2013)

Round 157 2H Average: 34.55

Mean: 34.51
Standard deviation: 1.94
Best Time: 30.67
Worst Time: 37.98

Times: (37.98) 35.48 34.91 (30.67) 32.92 34.81 35.45 31.68 34.89 34.92 36.70 33.74

Slowly but oh so slowly I creep up on sub30 - maybe in a year I'll get it!


----------



## ySoSrs (May 12, 2013)

Round 157 - Speed

*Average: 37,86*
36.20, (32.21), (42.80), 40.92, 39.90, 36.36, 39.57, 39.04, 39.13, 38.33, 34.07, 35.03


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 12, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> Slowly but oh so slowly I creep up on sub30 - maybe in a year I'll get it!



It won't even take a month, trust me  

Quality of practice depends, not the quantity


----------



## mark49152 (May 12, 2013)

Round 157
Average 35.55
36.02, (30.54), 34.98, (65.14), 34.25, 33.67, 39.39, 37.32, 35.23, 34.78, 31.14, 38.76
That 65.14 was actually pretty impressive given that I had to re-solve the cube twice after my PLLs went off into the woods.


----------



## DaveyCow (May 13, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> It won't even take a month, trust me
> 
> Quality of practice depends, not the quantity



Thx for the encouragement! Tho I say that because I've been cubing 2 years and still not sub30... so eventually I'll get there! Just may take a little longer than I'd like...


----------



## jayefbe (May 13, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> Hi! Are you going to the comp in Astoria on May 8?



I'm planning on going to the Astoria comp, although it's a bit of a drive from Eugene. I'm also going to the Caltech comp in a couple weeks. I have to do some field work in southern California, so was going to be in the area at that time anyway.


----------



## DaveyCow (May 13, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> I'm planning on going to the Astoria comp, although it's a bit of a drive from Eugene. I'm also going to the Caltech comp in a couple weeks. I have to do some field work in southern California, so was going to be in the area at that time anyway.



Nicey! I'm plannin on going to Astoria too. NOt many people registered atm... Maybe I have a chance to get into the second round lol


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 14, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Seven Results*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Seven​*








No graduates this week.

Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 14, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Eight Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Eight
Potential Closing Time - Monday, May 20​**Scrambles*
1. B F2 D' R2 D U2 B D U B' F' D B D F D' L2 D U2 L' D L' R'	
2. U2 B2 L2 R U' L R U L D2 U' B2 D2 U L' B' F2 L' D' U R' B2 F	
3. L R2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F' D L' D L' D' B' D U' B U F' L R2 F'	
4. D2 U F D B2 U2 F' L2 U' B F2 L U2 L' R F' U B D' B2 F R2 U'	
5. F' L' B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R' D U2 F' L2 R2 U L2 B' F R2 F2 R D' L U'	
6. B2 F2 U' B R U' F L2 B2 F2 D2 U L' B2 U F D' F2 L2 U B' F2 R'	
7. D' U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R B' L R2 U2 B' F2 L F' D R2 B2 F2 L' R' B'	
8. D' U2 R' U2 B' F' D' U L' B' L2 F D U' B2 F' D' B F R2 D2 B2 D'	
9. B' L' R2 B' D B F' U R2 U2 B' D' L R' B' U2 L2 D' L D L2 D U	
10. B' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B D2 L R' F D' L2 B2 F2 L R F' U R' D F2 R2	
11. U2 L B' F D F' D2 B F' D2 U B D2 L' R2 D U' B F2 U' L U B'	
12. B' F' U2 F D2 U B2 F' U' B' F D U' B' F' L U2 B' D2 R U' B' L'


----------



## TDM (May 14, 2013)

01: 33.33 | 02: 33.61 | 03: 29.66 | 04: 33.15 | 05: 33.71 | 06: 26.85 | 07: 24.62 | 08: 27.72 | 09: 31.49 | 10: 36.26 | 11: 32.40 | 12: 27.16

*Avg of 12: 30.90*

Wow... that's unusually better than most of my averages.


----------



## Schmidt (May 15, 2013)

Schmidt : *31.26* (σ = 2.26) : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 : R#158

30.83, 27.38, 37.86, 28.02, 33.05, 33.09, 27.65, 29.91, 30.30, 33.72, 32.36, 33.66

I need a cube that doesn't lock!


----------



## dbuck84 (May 16, 2013)

R 158 :: Speed

(1:05.42) (33.42) 36.62 52.25 34.94 36.01 38.59 36.67 38.27 45.28 38.32 47.01
AVG: 40.40

crap...


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 16, 2013)

Round 158 OH

*Average: 37.95*

42.82 46.09 (27.90) 41.50 36.56 (46.23) 37.81 37.14 32.32 32.51 30.31 42.45

Better.....


----------



## lunari (May 16, 2013)

Round 158 - Speed

*Average: 35.09*

37.34, 32.46, 38.88, (46.09), 38.20, 25.15, 39.15, 36.51, (24.99), 41.94, 32.67, 28.59

Strange average. So many bad times over 35, but broke my single pb twice. Cool scramble for the last solve btw, easy cross on yellow plus three pairs which are already built during f2l


----------



## Gordon (May 17, 2013)

*Round 158*
Speed

*Average of 12: 31.26*
30.67, 32.57, 33.92, (37.64), 32.06, 33.05, (25.57), 29.68, 28.47, 30.71, 32.50, 28.95

Too many times over 30... only 4 sub 30's


----------



## FaLoL (May 17, 2013)

Round 158
3x3 on 6x6

24.78, 27.23, 28.40, 29.85, 25.64, 28.64, 29.87, 23.55, (32.58), 30.07, 31.47, (22.31) = *27.96*


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 19, 2013)

*Round: 158*
*Average: 48.16*
Mean: 48.80
Event: 3x3x3 Roux


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 49.63
#2 ----------- 49.23
#3 ----------- 30.74
#4 ----------- 43.08
#5 ----------- 1:03.24
#6 ----------- 52.47
#7 ----------- 47.53
#8 ----------- 1:13.24
#9 ----------- 47.64
#10 ---------- 1:13.24
#11 ---------- 32.74
#12 ---------- 49.35
*Average* ------ *48.16*
Mean --------- 48.80
Ao12 --------- 48.16
Ao5 ---------- 47.31 #1 - #5
Best --------- 30.74 #3
Worst -------- 1:13.24 #8
_Comments: Hello everyone! I am back and I am playing around with Roux. _
====================


----------



## ySoSrs (May 19, 2013)

Round 158 - Speed

*Average: 34.96*
36.85, 33.60, (30.54), 36.06, 34.51, 33.59, 37.62, 31.93, 37.86, 35.42, (43.54), 32.16

PB Ao12 and a PB Ao5 (33.90) in it.  Wow I didn't expect that, so I'm pretty happy with the result! These were the first timed solves since my last ao12 for this race, I've just been playing around with the cube doing algorithms and stuff so I didn't expected to improve, let alone improve that much! (for me at least  ). Only one >40s solve because of a bad F2L (some wrong insertions lol).


----------



## DaveyCow (May 20, 2013)

Round 158 2H Speed - Ao12: 33.79



Spoiler



Mean: 34.06
Average: 33.79
Best time: 30.15
Median: 33.99
Worst time: 40.71
Standard deviation: 3.53

Best average of 5: 33.48
8-12 - (40.71) 34.83 (30.45) 34.83 30.77

Best average of 12: 33.79
1-12 - (30.15) 33.60 40.21 36.84 30.68 34.38 31.32 (40.71) 34.83 30.45 34.83 30.77



Yay slightly better than last round's ave! sub30 here I come woo!!!


----------



## mark49152 (May 20, 2013)

Round 158
Ao12 = 33.25

12:	00:35.27	x
11:	00:30.45	x
10:	00:33.66	x
9:	00:33.68	x
(8:	00:41.39	x)
(7:	00:26.22	x)
6:	00:29.12	x
5:	00:35.30	x
4:	00:37.01	x
3:	00:32.39	x
2:	00:35.29	x
1:	00:30.38	x


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 21, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Eight Results*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Eight​*








No graduates this week.

Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 22, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Nine Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Nine
Potential Closing Time - Monday, May 27​**Scrambles*
1. L' U' L' R B' F2 U' B' D2 L F' D B' F2 R2 D U' B2 L2 R U F' U	
2. U2 L' R2 D U2 R2 F R2 F2 R' B D2 R F2 R F' D' B2 F L R' D L'	
3. D B' L2 B' F2 L F D2 U L' B' F L2 F2 L2 D U B' F' D2 B2 F2 L'	
4. R B L2 F' U2 L2 R' B D U' R U' B2 F2 D U' L2 R2 B U B' F2 U	
5. B' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F' D2 U' R F' L R' B F2 D' U2 F' L' B' F D2 U2	
6. B2 F' D2 U2 L F' L R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B D R B2 F2 R F D2 U2	
7. L2 R2 D2 L2 R' D' U2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B F R B' F' L' R2 B2 F' L' U2	
8. L2 F2 L2 R B' D2 U B' D U2 L2 B2 U L' R' B2 F2 L R2 B2 F2 L R2	
9. B2 F' D B2 F2 D2 U' B L' D2 U L' R U B F L R' B' U2 R F R'	
10. L2 R2 B' U2 R F' R' B D' L F D U L' B D2 U B2 F L' R2 B' F	
11. L R D R D L' F' D' R U' F L D R B2 F' D U2 L R F' L2 R2	
12. D' L' B2 L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L B' F2 D B2 R' B L R B F L' D2 L2 R 

[12. edited]


----------



## mark49152 (May 22, 2013)

I can't see the results, or is that just me? Also, what is the last move of the last scramble in round 159?


----------



## dbuck84 (May 22, 2013)

i can see the results!

and i think it's an R2


----------



## mark49152 (May 22, 2013)

Yep I see the results now, but I think the last move is more likely R and that "12." has accidentally been appended.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 22, 2013)

*Round: 159*
*Average: 42.59*
Mean: 43.61
Event: Roux


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 39.68
#2 ----------- 39.61
#3 ----------- 42.86
#4 ----------- 45.49
#5 ----------- 43.72
#6 ----------- 47.56
#7 ----------- 44.38
#8 ----------- 37.08
#9 ----------- 45.77
#10 ---------- 1:00.79
#11 ---------- 39.71
#12 ---------- 36.68
*Average* ------ *42.59*
Mean --------- 43.61
Ao12 --------- 42.59
Ao5 ---------- 40.85 #8 - #12
Best --------- 36.68 #12
Worst -------- 1:00.79 #10
_Comments: I was doing better earlier. Oh well._
====================


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2013)

01: 36.92 | 02: 28.75 | 03: 32.22 | 04: 31.81 | 05: 35.41 | 06: 27.55 | 07: 29.58 | 08: 29.49 | 09: 26.99 | 10: 32.90 | 11: 26.73 | 12: 29.12
Average of 12: 30.38

More times sub-30 than over 30, but my overall Ao12 was still over 30... too many 29s. All my times over 30 were either G or N perms (the only ones I don't know).


----------



## mark49152 (May 22, 2013)

G perms come up in almost a quarter of solves and are closely related to each other so easy to learn as a group - IMHO these are the first PLLs to learn after 2-look, but so many people put them off!


----------



## Schmidt (May 22, 2013)

Schmidt : *30.21* (σ = 2.29) : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 : R#159

27.91, 32.03, 33.25, 32.93, 27.90, 32.88, 29.65, 28.02, 43.83, 28.84, 27.56, 28.69

@Brian: This round and the one before (and until I graduate) is 3x3x3 on 4x4x4.

And I still need a cube that doesn't lock.


----------



## Gordon (May 23, 2013)

*Round 159*
Speed

*Average of 12: 29.58*
(34.60), 29.32, (24.67), 33.06, 31.95, 28.12, 27.90, 25.60, 29.22, 29.35, 33.49, 27.81

*Yay!*


----------



## MarcelP (May 23, 2013)

Gordon said:


> *Round 159*
> Speed
> 
> *Average of 12: 29.58*
> ...



WHOOOOHOOO!!


----------



## hcfong (May 23, 2013)

Round 159
Average 32.23

37.90 32.24 29.81 31.02 35.42 27.82 37.95 27.81 (27.58) 32.50 29.87 (DNF)


----------



## mark49152 (May 23, 2013)

Nice one Gordon


----------



## Gordon (May 23, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> WHOOOOHOOO!!





mark49152 said:


> Nice one Gordon



Thanks Guys!


----------



## Marcus Flavius (May 23, 2013)

Round 159
*Average 27.12*
24.95
26.95 
25.05
28.81
28.68
29.11
28.04
23.51
26.20
33.47
28.21
25.21


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 23, 2013)

Mats B *36.83 *
38.94, 40.68, 38.06, 37.34, 47.93, 35.89, 30.41, 29.50, 34.98, 37.83, 43.58, 31.18


----------



## FaLoL (May 24, 2013)

Round 159
3x3 on 6x6

22.85, 23.91, 25.15, 22.88, 30.04, 25.91, 24.05, 26.33, (20.91), 24.06, (30.57), 28.52 = *25.37*


----------



## PianoCube (May 25, 2013)

Round 159 OH
Average: 30.96

31.23, 30.65, 31.97, 32.82, 32.28, 28.89, (43.35), 29.88, 28.53, (26.32), 32.38, 30.94

Messed up PLL at 7th solve, otherwise a quite good average.


----------



## dbuck84 (May 26, 2013)

R159 Speed
Avg: 35.61

33.83, 34.57, 31.33, (30.19), 32.41, 36.82, 36.72, 44.25, 34.78, 32.86, (DNF), 38.54

LOL i forgot to start the timer and got a DNF!! 
all full step ones! still working on F2L and Look Ahead, that's why i'm being so inconstant


----------



## lunari (May 26, 2013)

Round 159 Speed

Average: 35.48

35.32, 36.31, 32.04, 34.14, 41.34, 34.36, 32.74, (30.32), 38.07, 32.68, (51.03), 37.84

The 11th solve was so bad because someone tried to talk to me. But overall, the average is ok.


----------



## Sebbe (May 27, 2013)

Round 159 Speed

Average: *32.51*

29.47 31.69 (25.98) 36.41 29.99 32.09 35.16 32.05 (44.31) 31.21 37.55 29.48


----------



## ySoSrs (May 27, 2013)

Round 159 - speed

*Average: 34.48*
31.42, (30.35), (41.63), 31.68, 34.48, 34.53, 32.45, 39.17, 32.45, 38.08, 31.33, 39.22

Still some small improvement, so I'm happy.  4 times above 35, 4 times I ****ed it up and was way too slow. Too bad about those, started off with a pb ao5, but didn't end with a pb ao12.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 28, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Nine Results*

*Round One Hundred Fifty-Nine​*






[/CENTER]

No graduates this week.

Graph


Spoiler







​



Heatmap


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 28, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Sixty 
Potential Closing Time - Monday, June 3​**Scrambles*
1. B2 F2 U' L D' U L' R D2 L D2 U' R' D2 U B' F' U R' B R' B F	
2. B2 F2 L2 B2 R U' R' D L U L R' D2 L2 B2 F D2 U' F L2 D U2 L'	
3. L R D B2 R F' D B' D2 R D2 B' F2 D' L R B' F2 D' U2 R2 F L	
4. U B2 R' F2 D' U B' F2 L' D' B2 L R2 B L' U' R U2 B' R' B2 F U2	
5. L' R B F' D2 U2 B2 F D' F2 R D2 L2 R' D' U F' R2 F' D F2 D2 R2	
6. U L B2 F' U R B F L R F L R F' U L D U' R' D B' R' F	
7. D' U B' F' L B2 L U' F' L R D' U F D L' B R D2 R2 U B' U	
8. D2 U' L' R' B2 F' L R' F' D' U' F' L R' D' U2 L' R2 B2 D U' L2 R'	
9. L F2 R2 F D F' U2 L2 R F' D2 B F2 L2 D' B F2 D' F' L' R2 B F	
10. B F D R' B' F2 L' R U2 B U2 L B' F R2 B2 D' F2 U L R' B' F2	
11. D2 B' L R F2 D' B2 D2 F' D L2 R2 U L2 R B D2 R2 D B D2 U R2	
12. L2 B' F D' U' B F R2 D R' U2 F L' U2 B2 U F' U2 B2 F2 R' D R'


----------



## hcfong (May 28, 2013)

Round 160
Average: 30.31

30.30 26.80 28.13 28.76 (34.93) 33.38 28.68 31.80 33.02 27.87 34.39 (26.19)

Not a bad average for me, but sub-30 average seems to be an impossible obstacle for me.


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2013)

hcfong said:


> sub-30 average seems to be an impossible obstacle


It's not impossible! A bit more practice and you'll be there. You're close enough already.

*Round:* 160
*Times:* 28.52, 29.61, 31.27, 28.10, 29.66, 26.14, 29.42, 30.26, 29.80, 28.61+, 26.58, 28.13
*Average of 12:* 28.87

One of those two times over 30 was when I dropped the cube trying to AUF... I didn't expect to improve by 2 seconds when I haven't been doing CFOP for a week (I'm trying to learn ZZ but I need about 2 minutes inspection time).


----------



## Gordon (May 28, 2013)

*Round 160*
Speed

*Average of 12: 29.68*
29.59, 28.67, 31.98, 26.38, (24.66), 27.01, 27.27, 34.72, 27.93, (43.29), 37.98, 25.22


----------



## Schmidt (May 28, 2013)

Schmidt : *30.44* (σ = 2.31) : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 R#160

27.75, 31.05, 26.88, 32.78, 34.91, 31.86, 27.96, 27.31, 33.81, 32.21, 28.93, 30.78

As always; I need a cube that doesn't lock.


----------



## PianoCube (May 29, 2013)

Round 160 OH
Average: 28.54

(24.30), 29.81, 30.78, 24.98, 27.55, 32.56, 25.66, 30.51, 26.32, (37.99), 25.43, 31.96

First sub 30 average in this race.
Not sure if sudden breakthrough or easy scrambles.
Average of first five solves are 0.03 slower than PB ao5.


----------



## Yellow Toad (May 31, 2013)

*Round 160
Average: 1:07:63*

01:10.96, 01:02.18,( 00:57.89), 01:02.88, 01:13.93, 01:18.75, 01:02.91, (01:31.62), 01:03.77, 01:19.30, 00:58.64, 01:08.42.

Pretty good times for me.
Could of done better. I got a personal best mean of 100 on my timer!
Getting better.
-Jack


----------



## YddEd (May 31, 2013)

Round 160
50.47, 38.19, 32.44, 45.97, 30.61, 39.44, 33.80, 38.15, 35.63, 33.75, 36.90, 36.46 = *37.07* 
Eh, I was tired anyway.


----------



## FaLoL (May 31, 2013)

Round 160
3x3 on 6x6

22.39, 23.15, 21.93, 29.13, 29.08, 28.32, 26.58, 23.05, (20.53), 23.79, 33.91, 28.40 = *25.58*


----------



## ySoSrs (Jun 2, 2013)

Round 160 - Speed

*Average: 32.43*
32.42, 32.11, 34.24, 30.36, 27.09, (22.64), 36.38, 34.13, 31.18, (40.40), 30.36, 36.07

Just above my PB ao12, too bad of that last 36, if that was a few seconds lower it would have been a PB. All in all only 3 times >35, so I'm happy.
That 22.64 is a new PB lucky though, easy F2L + OLL skip + Z perm. 
I just put new stickers on my cube and totally lubed it again (also the core) and it helped. First I had smaller stickers on it, but now I used fitted stickers which helps my recognition a lot.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 2, 2013)

Mats B Speed: *35.61*
38.94, 34.36, 44.82, 32.29, 31.06, 35.01, 33.70, 35.14, 31.52, 46.42, 36.95, 33.40


----------



## lunari (Jun 2, 2013)

Round 160
Speed

Average: *31.28*

32.37, 28.81, 28.39, 31.70, 34.14, 29.70, 31.26, 35.72, 31.64, (23.17), (37.71), 29.09

I'm getting there!  I've broken my single, avg5 and avg12 pb in this round. Seems that I concentrate a lot more when I solve for this race.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 2, 2013)

*Round 160 - OH* 

*Avg - 40.55*

38.91
39.81
38.35
(33.12)
45.61
38.05
37.82
38.58
(48.20)
39.44
46.66
42.24

My average is right about 40s, not really expecting to get to sub-30 anytime soon but I figured I would join this for some motivation to get better at OH...


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 2, 2013)

Round 160
Average = 40.57

Awful. Two weeks of dedicated F2L practice has destroyed my consistency and left me rusty at everything else. These are the first sup-50 solves I've had for months 



Spoiler



12:	00:38.06	x
11:	00:41.36	x
(10:	00:55.00	x)
9:	00:37.53	x
8:	00:35.67	x
7:	00:35.07	x
6:	00:44.38	x
(5:	00:30.15	x)
4:	00:53.17	x
3:	00:36.23	x
2:	00:40.33	x
1:	00:43.93	x


----------



## dbuck84 (Jun 4, 2013)

R160: Speed

AVG 40.04 (crappy one)

48.43 37.56 41.73 32.25 44.51 38.79 33.07 34.76 42.39 (55.50) 46.93 (29.90)

I'm getting used to the Fangshi ShuangRen ('out of the box' version, not lubed, not tensioned)! Amazing cube... Can't say the same about the cuber though...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 5, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty Results*

*Round One Hundred Sixty​*








Congratulations to FaLoL, this week's graduate!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 5, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-One and One Hundred Sixty-Two Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-One and One Hundred Sixty-Two
Potential Closing Time - Monday, June 17​*
Vacation time for me... Here are the scrambles for the next two weeks and I'll shoot for getting results up on Monday June 17th! 

*Round 161 Scrambles* 
1. R U' L B' D L' R D2 B F' L D2 U B' L' R B2 F' U2 L2 B' U B	
2. D2 B' L2 U' B2 F D' L' R D' L R U' L2 F' R2 D U' B R' D U2 B2	
3. D U2 L2 R' B' R2 F L2 R' D' U' F2 L2 R' F2 D2 B2 F' U2 L' R B2 L'	
4. L2 B' L R' D2 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 U B L' R U' F L' D' R' U B U F2	
5. L2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 L' R2 F D2 B F L' D B' L2 R2 U R2 D' U R' B2	
6. D U2 L2 F D' U L R2 U2 B2 U B' D' U' L B' R D' R2 B2 F2 U F2	
7. U2 L2 R F' D2 U R2 B' L' R2 U' B D R' D' U' B R2 D2 U2 L2 U' L2	
8. F L D U' R2 F' L2 D' U' L2 R' B' F U R2 D' U' F2 D' B2 U F' R'	
9. D2 U' R B2 U' L R' B' F D' B2 L R2 B F2 L2 B F2 L2 R' F U2 L'	
10. B2 F2 D2 B2 F' L' D' U L R' U B L2 R' B2 L2 R D' F2 U2 L2 B2 F'	
11. F U' B2 F2 D U2 R' F2 U L R2 F' U' F D' U2 R D' U' B2 F' R2 U	
12. D R B2 R B2 R' D' U L2 R2 D L2 B' F D2 U' L2 R2 D' U R2 D2 U2

*Round 162 Scrambles* 
1. L2 R2 D' U' B' D' U' F2 D2 B' D2 L2 R' F' D' U L D2 U' L' B F2 D	
2. B2 F L D2 R' F' D U F' L R2 B' F D U B2 F' R B F U B L	
3. B L2 F R' B' F L R2 D L2 R D2 F' L' D2 B U' L' B2 F2 L2 F' D2	
4. U2 B2 L2 D R B' F' R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' U' R D2 R' B F L2 U2	
5. F L2 R' U' R D2 L2 R2 D' U2 L R2 B2 F' L' F R2 F2 U2 B' F D' L'	
6. L R2 F R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' B F2 L' R' D' U' B F' U F U2 B	
7. L R' B2 F L U2 L' F R B L' R' B F2 D2 B D B' D2 L' D2 U2 F2	
8. D' R' B2 R2 B R B F' D F' D2 L' F' D2 U' F2 D' F D' U' R2 F' R	
9. D2 L B2 F U' R B D' U B' F2 U' F2 L' R D U2 L F2 D' U B2 R2	
10. B U' R2 B' D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R F D2 U F D B2 L2 R B' R' D B2 F'	
11. D' U2 L' R' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 B' D' B2 F2 U F2 U' R D2 B R2 F U2 B	
12. U B' F D2 U2 L2 D U' L F2 R F' L2 R2 B' F2 D' U' L U' B2 F R'


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brian - thanks for running this comp and for the way you present the results each week, which is great! Much nicer than a simple list like most other forum comps. This comp is the highlight of my cubing week  

Have a great vacation!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 5, 2013)

*Round 161*
Speed

*Average of 12: 29.92*
28.11, (36.59), (22.05), 30.70, 28.93, 30.08, 28.80, 30.41, 32.10, 31.27, 32.07, 26.70

More 30+ solves than sub 30, but the 3rd avg of 12 which is sub 30 in a row. I'm happy that I could pull myself together for the last solve. The mean was sup 30 after 11 of them.
I think there is no need to do round 162 


anyway. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 161 OH
Average: 28.04

28.07, (34.61), 29.13, 25.43, 25.92, 26.62, 33.06, 26.11, (22.82), 31.65, 30.40, 24.02

Ao5: 26.22

PB ao12 and ao5!
Crazy average with half of the solves sub 27. Not even any skips and the 22.82 was with dot OLL (and U-perm).
Now I just need one more sub 30 average...


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 5, 2013)

Gordon said:


> I think there is no need to do round 162


Congratulations Gordon!


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2013)

*Round:* 161
*Times:* 27.83, 26.74, 31.62, (36.88+), (22.59), 27.91, 29.84, 30.38, 31.85, 25.94, 28.38, 27.87
*Average of 12:* 28.84

Between last round and this round, I got bored and tried doing things with (R U R' U') and (R' F R F'). Eventually, I made my own G perm! (R U R' U') (R' F R F')*3 (R U R' U')*2 U Sune and its mirror and inverse. But clearly, it doesn't work very well, as I got a much slower time with it then forgot to AUF. It is quite long (27 moves). But other than that time, I'm happy with these results.

*Round:* 162
*Times:* 29.75, 31.64, 28.15, 33.41, 28.51, 29.02, 31.61, 26.52, (33.52), 27.81, 30.19, (24.47)
*Average of 12:* 29.66

It was close. My average after 10 times was 29.99, and after 11 times it went up to 30.01. Luckily I got a good enough last time to get my third consecutive sub-30 average. Practising ZZ has helped with CFOP times.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 7, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Congratulations Gordon!



Thanks! It took me a long time here to get the three sub 30 avg of 12s... 
34 weeks and 30 avg of 12s.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 7, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Thanks! It took me a long time here to get the three sub 30 avg of 12s...
> 34 weeks and 30 avg of 12s.


Wow, well your perseverance paid off and now you're consistently sub-30 - that's inspiring!


----------



## ySoSrs (Jun 9, 2013)

Round 161 - Speed

*Average: 29.18*
29.72, (34.29), 29.81, 27.81, 26.82, 27.26, 31.55, (26.53), 27.75, 32.37, 29.67, 29.03

Yeeeaah! I've been getting a lot of sub 30 solves the last days and broke my pb's several times. So I thought it would be possible to score a sub 30 in this competition too, but I didn't expect to do it so soon.  I hope I can keep this up and get sub 30 averages consistently.


----------



## Dino (Jun 9, 2013)

*Round: 161*
Speed

*Average of 12:* 50.74

*Times:* 55.65, 1:11.48, 58.27, 52.14, 39.89, 50.78, 43.87, 42.50, 55.68, 55.69, 52.95, 32.06

This is my first attempt at this and I was expecting somewhere around the 55 second mark. I've only gone sub 40 once before so twice in one session with new single, Ao5 and Ao12 PBs is all good! Just got to keep it up now.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 9, 2013)

Schmidt : *30.32* (σ = 2.80) : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 : R#161

35.46, 31.38, 25.06, 32.80, 26.08, 31.93, 30.25, 27.59, 25.86, 33.47, 31.40, 32.44


----------



## skippykev (Jun 11, 2013)

*Round 161*
30.26, 29.96, 32.43, (32.88), 26.25, 29.25, 27.93, 29.28, 28.16, 24.98, (23.57)*, 27.30
= *28.58*
*OLL skip! /)^3^(\


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 16, 2013)

Round 161 - Average = 33.57

Pretty pleased, as I set out to do round 161 only as a warm up for round 162! 


Spoiler



12:	00:35.44	x
11:	00:28.62	x
10:	00:31.75	x
(9:	00:42.02	x)
8:	00:33.26	x
7:	00:29.01	x
6:	00:33.58	x
(5:	00:24.18	x)
4:	00:38.94	x
3:	00:34.96	x
2:	00:35.94	x
1:	00:34.21	x



Round 162 - Average = 34.90

So much for being warmed up 


Spoiler



12:	00:36.47	x
11:	00:32.65	x
(10:	00:29.02	x)
9:	00:35.11	x
8:	00:42.14	x
7:	00:38.11	x
(6:	00:42.65	x)
5:	00:33.52	x
4:	00:29.22	x
3:	00:34.99	x
2:	00:35.57	x
1:	00:31.22	x



EDIT: followed up with another ao12, of 32.19 - I'm inching my way to sub-30! 
EDIT2: all of which rolled up into a PB ao50 of 34.10!


----------



## lunari (Jun 16, 2013)

Speed
*
Round 161*

Average: *31.71*



Spoiler



33.67, 28.65, 33.91, (27.48), 34.29, 28.72, (37.74), 28.41, 35.01, 31.74, 34.61, 28.10



*Round 162*

Average: *30.84*



Spoiler



34.27, (28.17), 31.32, 33.24, (36.47), 29.04, 29.67, 31.08, 29.94, 30.98, 29.81, 29.08


I'm getting more sub-30s than ever  Hopefully it's not just today...


----------



## Dino (Jun 16, 2013)

*Round: 162*
Speed

*Average of 12:* 52.73

*Times:* 48.17, 1:07.76, 45.54, 48.83, 1:02.62, 39.83, 1:02.65, 55.26, 1:11.16, 38.81, 52.77, 43.91.

Been back at work this week so not had much time to practice. I really need to get more consistent with my times, 4 x sup 1 min solves sucks!


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 161 (2H speed): 35.48


Spoiler



Mean: 35.24
Standard deviation: 3.88
Best Time: 26.86
Worst Time: 41.13

Best average of 5: 33.54
8-12 - 33.56 36.06 (39.44) 30.99 (26.86)

Best average of 12: 35.48
1-12 - 39.47 35.77 (41.13) 34.78 34.11 32.41 38.25 33.56 36.06 39.44 30.99 (26.86)



Round 162 (2H speed): 35.90


Spoiler



Mean: 36.11
Standard deviation: 5.07
Best Time: 27.42
Worst Time: 46.83

Best average of 5: 33.69
5-9 - 39.10 30.80 (27.42) (46.83) 31.16

Best average of 12: 35.90
1-12 - 35.85 36.11 39.24 31.56 39.10 30.80 (27.42) (46.83) 31.16 40.91 37.31 37.00


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 161: *40.65* (so rusty and some bad cubes (I used twelve different) 
44.03, 40.01, 44.50, 80.65, 26.93, 35.88, 34.01, 40.56, 41.62, 49.82, 36.15,40.00

Round 162: *37.23* (a little better, warmup helps )
36.78, 42.03, 41.66, 36.00, 37.08, 41.58, 34.77, 31.81, 32.04, 38.61, 36.75, 37.01


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 18, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-One and One Hundred Sixty-Two Results*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-One and One Hundred Sixty Two Results​*








Congratulations to Gordon, who graduated in round 161, and TDM, who graduated in round 162!



mark49152 said:


> Brian - thanks for running this comp and for the way you present the results each week, which is great! Much nicer than a simple list like most other forum comps. This comp is the highlight of my cubing week
> 
> Have a great vacation!





Gordon said:


> anyway. Enjoy your vacation!



Thank you! And the vacation was great! 



Spoiler











Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 18, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Three Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Three
Potential Closing Time - Monday, June 24​**Scrambles* 
1. L' R F D' L' R2 B2 F' D' L F' L R' F2 D' U' L' R' U L' D2 B F2	
2. D U' B' F' D' U B D U' R F2 D2 R D U' R' D2 B D2 B R2 B F'	
3. F' D U2 R U2 R' D U2 B D2 U2 R B L' R2 F D2 B2 F' R U' L2 R2	
4. R' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' F' L2 U2 F' L D B' F' L' R2 F2 U2 B'	
5. F2 D' U2 L' R D2 F D U B2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B F2 R' F' D' R B2 F2	
6. L' R' D' U2 L' D B2 F2 D U R' D2 L2 D U F' R' F' L D R B L	
7. R' U' L' R2 B2 F2 D2 L R D2 B D2 B2 L2 R U' F' D' R2 B2 D' B' L'	
8. L' R2 F' R B' D' L2 U B L' B' F D B2 F D U B' F' L F U' B2	
9. B2 F' D' B2 L2 U2 L' B' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 B F2 D' U' R2 F' D' U2 L R'	
10. R F' L' R2 D2 U' B F' D U2 F' D2 U' B F' D2 L R2 F' D' B F2 R'	
11. F L R' B2 L R D2 B' F' L2 B2 F R U F2 D F2 R D' B D U F'	
12. D L D' U R' D B L' U L' B' F D' B2 R' F L' R F' U2 F' D' B'


----------



## TDM (Jun 18, 2013)

Brian Kremer said:


> Spoiler


That makes me look like I haven't put in any effort  Now I'm sub-30, I'm going to concentrate on ZZ (except for the race to sub-25).

*Round:* 163
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 53.21, 51.79, 44.72+, 52.58, 38.04, 39.82, 43.77, 32.40, 40.81, 39.95, 44.84, 44.67
*Average of 12:* 44.10

I usually average sub-45, so I don't really know what was happening to begin with in solves 1, 2 and 4. 10th solve was easy, but I was REALLY slow. Overall, not a good average, but not a bad one either.


----------



## skippykev (Jun 18, 2013)

*Round 163*
23.86, 29.75, 32.84, 30.49, 28.19, (41.02), 37.63, 32.60, 28.57, 28.19, (21.64), 30.28
*=30.24*

Ridiculous. And I did very well in the practice average of 12 beforehand! Too many awkward mistakes halfway through this average. Let's hope nothing bad like this happens again next week!


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 21, 2013)

Round: 163
Event: 5x5 last step
Average: 46.34

54.03 
1:07.83 
48.63 
42.30 
50.45 
50.33 
34.68 
33.34 
44.55 
48.38 
45.83 
44.21 

Just got a shengshou 5x5 in the mail today, wanted to join the race to help me on my handling and recognition since I am new to doing 5x5 speed


----------



## LucasSVK (Jun 21, 2013)

Round - 163
Speed
Times : 25.15 , 43.43 , 25.88 , 26.78 , 31.74 , 26.50 , 31.78 , 36.72 , (43.59) , 30.27 , 34.97 , (24.48) 
Avg12 = 31.32sec

Lucas


----------



## ySoSrs (Jun 21, 2013)

Round 163 - Speed

*Average: 28.70*
29.22, 28.86, 31.78, 26.93, (24.05), 29.70, (31.80), 29.24, 25.28, 29.56, 26.52, 29.95

Damn I missed a round! :O Didn't do much 3x3 at all this week, was learning 4x4. When I started a session just now I couldn't get under 30 sec average at first, but then suddenly I got nothing but sub 30 times, so I thought it was time to do the race.  Pretty happy I could pick up my pace so fast again after not doing timed 3x3 solves for more than a week. This is a good Ao12, only two times sup 30 so I'm happy. I hope I can continue this so I can graduate soon.


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 22, 2013)

Round 163 OH
Average: 31.24

36.38, 31.77, (24.98), 26.63, 28.59, 34.52, 28.93, 27.80, 28.02, 37.40, 32.33, (39.91)

Bah. Two sub 30 averages in a row and now this :fp
I got "two in a row" at least four times I think in the race to sub 20 before I graduated there, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Sam Cubes (Jun 23, 2013)

AVERAGE: 28.27
Round: 163 Speed
Event: speed
Times: 33.35 32.53 28.43 26.92 31.60 26.92 28.07 23.40 20.55 20.75 30.79 37.17

That kinda sucks that I didn't get a sub-20 on the 9th or 10th. On the fastest solve the scramble left me with a one move cross, the F2L case just flowed so nicely an easy 2-look, but I got a G-perm I didn't recognize, and by the time i was done I wasted 5 seconds D:


----------



## Dino (Jun 23, 2013)

*Round: 163*
Speed

*Average of 12:* 47.35

*Times:* 57.57, 42.31, 44.78, 42.97, 48.09, 51.01, 48.93, 1:09.01, 39.42, 42.01, 34.76, 56.48.

First Sub 50


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 24, 2013)

Round 163 - speed
Average = 34.80
Not bad considering I had no time to practise this week.



Spoiler



12:	00:32.60	x
11:	00:36.24	x
(10:	00:24.80	x)
9:	00:36.16	x
(8:	00:43.03	x)
7:	00:36.58	x
6:	00:32.03	x
5:	00:34.62	x
4:	00:34.79	x
3:	00:34.88	x
2:	00:38.84	x
1:	00:31.26	x


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 25, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Three Results*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Three​*







No graduates this week.

Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 25, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Four Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Four
Potential Closing Time - Monday, July 1​**Scrambles* 
1. L2 B' L2 R' D U B' F' D2 U F2 D' R D' U' F' U B F L R2 D U'	
2. L' D' U' B2 R B F2 R B' F R2 U2 B' F D' U R F' L B F2 L2 B	
3. L' R F' D2 R D2 L2 B' D2 L U2 L2 R2 B L' F' D' R U2 B2 F L2 F'	
4. B F U' B' L' D U' B2 R D' U' F' L R2 B2 F2 U L' R' D U2 B' D	
5. U B2 L' R U R' D U L' R2 B' D2 U L' R B F' L' R2 B' F' D2 B2	
6. B F' U L2 U' L B2 F2 D2 F L R U2 L R B2 F' L2 D2 R2 D' U2 F	
7. D F2 L R' F' D2 B' F' L2 R2 B2 F' D' L D U2 R' B F2 L2 R2 F2 D	
8. D2 B D' U R2 B2 F2 D R2 B L' R2 F2 R B U2 B' R' D U2 L' D' B'	
9. B D2 R' D2 U B' R' B' R' D2 U2 F' D F2 L' B D' B F' R2 B' F L'	
10. D B' F L R D' U2 B F' D U' L' R' F D2 L2 R2 F' L' B2 U B2 D2	
11. F L R2 U R' U' B2 D2 L2 R2 B F' D2 U' B D L D' U L' D L F	
12. D U2 B D U2 L B' D U' F L2 R' U' R' D U L' D' R' D' L' B2 F2


----------



## YddEd (Jun 25, 2013)

Round 164 
28.98, 25.81, 31.59, 33.32, 30.91, 25.58, 23.01, 36.32, 23.05, 37.78, 26.67, 34.48 = 29.67
Ugh, only if I didn't drop the cube on the 10th solve...
+ The blocks were so easy


----------



## LucasSVK (Jun 25, 2013)

Round 164
Speed
Times : 29.59s 26.19s 24.49s 32.13s 26.88s 29.33s (23.92s) 27.78s 34.57s 28.78s (35.04s) 30.22s 
Avg12 : 29.00s
The times are not correctly sorted .. 
Finally i got sub 30 in this "contest" ..


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry, I should have made myself clearer last week. Am I able to participate again, but using a different method?


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 25, 2013)

TDM said:


> Sorry, I should have made myself clearer last week. Am I able to participate again, but using a different method?



I'm sure they would have no problems with that, just include what method you are currently racing with. I just started up again in here for the last step in 5x5 and they accepted me


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 25, 2013)

Round 164
Event last step of 5x5
Average 40.18

34.56 , 44.99 , 41.55, 39.26 , 42.03 , 39.68 , 39.90 , 38.38 , 39.66 , 39.24 , 42.74 , 39.36 

This 5x5 is harder than I expected, it's so hard to keep everything aligned to keep it turning!


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2013)

curtishousley said:


> I'm sure they would have no problems with that, just include what method you are currently racing with. I just started up again in here for the last step in 5x5 and they accepted me


I know, and it is said in the thread rules that you can do this, but my results weren't included in the last round, so I was just asking if I could restart as I didn't before.
Edit:

*Round:* 164
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 38.41, 46.83, 34.74, 52.68, 55.08, 41.09, 36.22, 35.13, 38.00, 41.56, 38.63, 47.20
*Average of 12:* 41.58

Results are there if you want them.


----------



## skippykev (Jun 25, 2013)

*Round 164*
26.60, 24.69, 28.09, 25.62, 30.59, 26.60, 26.26, 25.29, (40.55), 23.63, (21.01), 25.44
*= 26.28*

I do good?!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 26, 2013)

*Round 164*
3x3 on 4x4

*Average of 12: 39.52*
Individual times: (1:15.39), 32.06, 42.05, 41.32, (30.04), 37.97, 38.35, 48.70, 41.44, 35.24, 39.71, 38.38


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 26, 2013)

Gordon said:


> *Round 164*
> 3x3 on 4x4



Great idea.. I need to do that too..


----------



## Gordon (Jun 26, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Great idea.. I need to do that too..



I think that this helps double. 
1. You get faster on the 4x4 because of practice
2. You get faster on 3x3 because ou turn slower on the 4x4 and can improove your lookahead. 

Not sure if point 2 is true but i'll try. 

However, your lookahead is way better than mine, but I guess ou can profit from it too.


----------



## Pablo17 (Jun 26, 2013)

First Time doing this. I did pretty good, one question though, do lucky solves count? I do 4LLL and on one solve I got an edge pll skip, does that still count?
Round 164
39.72, 36.32, 31.79, 34.98, 30.61, 35, 33.94, 33.62, 27!, 33.57, 38.93, and 31.56.
Average of 12: 33.92
Overall, Im happy, destroyed my best time ever, still gotta finish learning F2L, and I actually have some PLLs for the 4LLL to learn (z perm, h perm, and e perm.)


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 26, 2013)

Schmidt : *33.50* (σ = 4.45) : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 : R#164


47.80, 29.72, 28.65, 36.47, 28.86, 31.68, 33.86, 34.83, 40.05, 27.47, 30.25, 40.66


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 29, 2013)

Round 164 - speed
Average = 32.56
A new best for this comp entry but I'm still a bit disappointed as there were some great solves in there that were let down by some awful ones. Should have been better. A very inconsistent Ao12 (PB ao12 is 30.60).



Spoiler



12:	00:30.81	x
(11:	00:39.70	x)
10:	00:37.30	x
(9:	00:26.28	x)
8:	00:34.56	x
7:	00:38.64	x
6:	00:37.21	x
5:	00:31.04	x
4:	00:29.63	x
3:	00:27.99	x
2:	00:30.65	x
1:	00:27.80	x


----------



## Dino (Jun 30, 2013)

*Round: 164*
Speed

*Average of 12:* 46.21

*Times:* 45.94, 49.21, 45.83, 46.77, 56.49, 38.12, 44.55, 41.48 (+2), 1:00.18, 42.32, 46.21, 43.29.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 2, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Four Results*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Four​*








No graduates this week. 



TDM said:


> Sorry, I should have made myself clearer last week. Am I able to participate again, but using a different method?



Yes no problem. I missed your submission last week but added it on this week. 



Pablo17 said:


> First Time doing this. I did pretty good, one question though, do lucky solves count? I do 4LLL and on one solve I got an edge pll skip, does that still count?



Lucky solves count. 

Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 2, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Five Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Five
Potential Closing Time - Monday, July 8​**Scrambles* 
1. L' F' L' R B' L2 B' D B2 F2 U2 L' D' U2 R2 D L F U F U L2 R2	
2. D' U2 F' U2 L2 B2 F L R B F2 L R2 F L' R' B2 F2 U B' F2 R' U	
3. D2 R' F2 U2 L' R' U L' U' B' F' D' L' R B2 L2 R2 D2 U L R' F' U'	
4. F D' U' B2 F' L R' U' L F R B U R' U R2 F' D' U2 L2 R2 U R	
5. B' F U' L' R2 D B' U' B2 R2 U' B' F2 L2 R' D' B L R U' R F L2	
6. R2 U2 L2 D F' D L' R B F' R2 B2 L' B' L R' D' U L B2 D2 B F	
7. R D2 L2 R D2 U2 L' U2 L R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' B L' R F2 U L B L2	
8. L2 R B' L U' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' R' D2 R2 F2 L D' B' R2 B2 U2 R' B'	
9. F' U2 B2 D' R' D' R B2 D2 U2 B2 D' B D2 B2 U' L R B2 D2 L2 R2 B2	
10. U2 B F2 L2 B' R B2 U' B' F' U2 B' F' D U2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' F2 R'	
11. U R2 F L R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' U F2 D B2 F' U2 F2 U2 L' R F L2 R'	
12. L2 U L' R' F2 D2 U2 R D2 U L U2 L' B L2 B2 U R' F2 D' U2 L2 U2


----------



## LucasSVK (Jul 2, 2013)

Round 165
Speed
Times : 33.45s 
(23.34s) 
29.29s 
26.72s 
28.23s 
28.25s 
34.94s 
25.64s	
29.40s	
29.30s 
25.30s 
(35.46s)
Avg12 : 29.05s

Yes 2nd round and again sub30 ..


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 2, 2013)

Round 165: 34.74


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jul 2, 2013 12:25:04 AM - 12:43:02 AM

Mean: 34.76
Average: 34.74
Best time: 30.55
Median: 35.04
Worst time: 39.18
Standard deviation: 2.37

Best average of 5: 32.97
4-8 - 32.08 (39.18) 33.19 33.65 (30.55)

Best average of 12: 34.74
1-12 - 37.49 36.05 34.27 32.08 (39.18) 33.19 33.65 (30.55) 35.81 35.90 36.36 32.59

1. 37.49 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B U2 R D' F L2 U F' L' B2
2. 36.05 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U B' F' R U' B' U2 B' L F2 U
3. 34.27 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D F U' F D R' F' L' F L' F U'
4. 32.08 U L2 U2 L2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 L2 B U F2 D2 B2 D R' L F' R' F
5. 39.18 U R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 F' B2 U2 L' F' D' B2 D L D'
6. 33.19 U R2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R' B' U L' B L' D2 U F'
7. 33.65 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 B' R U2 F D2 U2 R' D R' F' D2
8. 30.55 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U' R D F L' U2 B' F U' L F
9. 35.81 L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F' L U R U2 B R' F2 L2 F2 R'
10. 35.90 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R F' L U2 B D' R2 B' F' R U'
11. 36.36 R2 U' B2 U F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L F' R' L F' R2 U2 R2 B U2
12. 32.59 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B U F2 D' F R B F2


----------



## TDM (Jul 2, 2013)

Brian Kremer said:


> Yes no problem. I missed your submission last week but added it on this week.


Thank you.

*Round:* 165
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 30.55, 27.50, 32.83, 29.35, 42.85, 33.32, 38.48, 25.19, 36.46, 36.32, 35.77, 40.74
*Average of 12:* 34.13

A new PB Ao12 and Ao5 for ZZ! But I'm still really inconsistent.


----------



## hcfong (Jul 2, 2013)

Round 165
Average: 31.54

27.58 31.41 32.88 35.41 30.05 29.57 27.52 (40.21) 30.15 (27.12) 36.94 33.89


----------



## curtishousley (Jul 2, 2013)

Round: 165
Event: 5x5 last step
Average: 41.03

58.54 , 38.63 , 37.27 , 45.59 , 31.39 , 49.31 , 35.89 , 38.47 , 43.14 , 38.52 , 44.31 , 39.15

I had some faster solves this week, but killed it with worse solves than last week :/


----------



## Gordon (Jul 3, 2013)

*Round 165*
3x3 on 4x4

*Average of 12: 39.21*
Individual times: 32.78, 46.16, (46.82), 36.28, 39.50, 41.57, 42.55, 35.19, (32.72), 39.00, 43.05, 36.06


----------



## skippykev (Jul 4, 2013)

*Round 165*
28.45, (32.20), 26.06, 22.12, 21.68, 27.50+, 26.41, 27.88, 26.98, 22.84, 23.25, (21.21)
*= 25.32*

You better believe that's a new personal best Ao12 for me!


----------



## dbuck84 (Jul 5, 2013)

R: 165
Event: Speed
Times: (37.14), 26.60, 33.96, 31.46, 26.78, 29.26, (25.23), 27.57, 30.18, 27.35, 30.71, 34.93
AO12: 29.88

AO5: 27.87

YES! \o/
finally, my first SUB30 AO12!!


----------



## Dino (Jul 7, 2013)

*Round: 165*
Speed

*Average of 12:* 48.03

*Times:* 50.87, 53.69, 48.63, 37.13, 44.30, 52.78, 42.31, 46.88, 50.15, 50.84, 39.86, 1:00.11.


----------



## Pablo17 (Jul 8, 2013)

Round 165 
Times: 31.22, 36.77, 30.78, 35.42, 28.47, 35.32, 30.47, 26.63, 29.39, 38.38, 29.00, 36.09
Average:32.33
Happy with it, a lot more sub 30s than last week! Progress!


----------



## ySoSrs (Jul 8, 2013)

Round 165 - Speed
*Average: 27.68*
23.50, 30.91, 31.78, 31.01, 30.64, 32.00, (32.26), 23.65, 27.81, (22.45), 22.69, 22.82

Omg, two weeks of almost no cubing and I lost consistency totally. I can still do sub 30 solves, but have way more sup 30 solves too.  Started off with a pretty good full solve, but then hit a streak of bad solves, 6 sup 30 solves in a row. :/ I then grabbed myself together, concentrated, slowed down and hit a nice streak of solves with 3 awesome last solves which except one were full solves.  It's nice to end with a decent ao12 for me, too bad there were so many sup 30 solves in it, I hoped to end with 0 sup 30 solves in the average.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 9, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Five Results*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Five​*








Congratulations to ySoSrs, this week's graduate!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 9, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Six Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Six
Potential Closing Time - Monday, July 15​**Scrambles* 
1. L' R F D' B2 L2 F' R' B D' B2 D U2 R' B L2 F L' R2 U' L' F2 R2	
2. D' R' F' D U2 B' R' F2 D B F' D' U2 L' U B2 R' B2 L' R D' L R'	
3. F2 L' B F' L D2 F U' L2 R' B' F' U' L B2 L2 B2 R U2 L R' B' L2	
4. D B' L' R2 D F2 U B2 F' L F R2 B' U B' F' L2 D2 U B L R2 U'	
5. D' B F' R D L2 B' F' D2 B F D2 U2 F' D2 U' B' U' F L2 R2 F' L'	
6. D2 U' L B2 D' B' R B' D2 L B R' U L' D B F L2 D2 U' R2 B2 F'	
7. R' D2 B2 F L2 D B L D U' F L2 R' F L' D' U F2 R D L2 R2 U2	
8. D' B' F L D2 L' R B L2 R2 D' U R' U L R' B F2 R B F2 R' U	
9. L R' D2 L R D L' U2 F' D2 U' L2 R' B2 F' L2 U2 B D2 B2 F L' D'	
10. L R B L B' F D U B2 F2 D U' R U' F R U F' R' U R D2 R'	
11. L2 U' L' F R F L F2 U2 R' F' R2 D' U F2 L' R' U2 F' L' R' U' R'	
12. L R' F2 D L' R D2 L R' U R2 B' D U2 F2 R' D' U' R2 D' R B2 F


----------



## hcfong (Jul 9, 2013)

Round 166
Average: 30.09

31.97 30.71 28.58 (26.89) 28.04 29.03 34.15 (34.22) 28.83 29.82 32.40 27.39


----------



## dbuck84 (Jul 10, 2013)

R166: Speed
AO12: 27.83
Times: 29.21, 29.98, 27.26, 27.76, 26.81, 26.89, 29.01, 29.15, 27.12, (22.09), 25.14, (31.87)
Comments: WOW!! Only one sup30, and even one sub25! \o/ I'm so happy... ONE MORE WEEK, I'LL BE GRADUATING!


----------



## LucasSVK (Jul 10, 2013)

Round 166
Speed
Times : 25.41s 
28.98s 
26.90s 
27.01s 
(25.30s)
30.52s 
29.37s 
30.03s 
28.34s 
27.96s 
(31.65s)
28.05s
Avg12 : 28.26s
Ou yes .. !


----------



## JCVP11 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Round 166:*
(1)24.34, (2)23.74, (3)25.73, (4)23.62, (5)27.50, (6)16.91, (7)22.88, (8)27.21, (9)27.03, (10)23.90, (11)20.03, (12)27.34

*Average of 12 : 24.58 seconds*


----------



## Sam Cubes (Jul 10, 2013)

Round 166; sorry I was on vacation for a bit c;
Speed

Ao12:23.657
Times: (31.003) 25.000 21.433 29.899 21.318 25.329 22.377 21.402 20.460 (18.114) 27.114 22.178
Oh yeeee


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jul 11, 2013)

*Average: 1:29.49*
1:14.05, 1:20.02, 1:22.28, 1:14.11, 1:25.86, 1:24.69, 1:36.37, 2:34.18, (1:03.35) , 1:29.15, (3:06.13), 1:14.20


Terrible... But, I haven't been cubing in a while
so I guess that is what explains it.
I did almost get sub 1:00 on the best time
on this average though!


----------



## skippykev (Jul 11, 2013)

*Round 166*
28.55, 24.18, 27.46, 29.47, 28.76, 29.75, 27.30, (DNF), 27.28, 24.17, (21.77), 22.10
*= 26.90*

As Ken "Hawk" Harrelson would say, "He gone! And this race is OVER! You can put it on the boarrrrrrrrrd... YES! YES!"


----------



## Dino (Jul 13, 2013)

*Round: 166*
Speed

*Average of 12:* 44.18

*Times:* 37.22, 43.74, 49.27, 45.06, 48.43, 45.07, 42.69, 49.69, 46.41, 32.70, 43.38, 46.51.

Sub-45 and new Ao12 PB!


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2013)

Changing to OH because I really need the practise. Still using ZZ.

*Round:* 166
*Event:* OH (ZZ)
*Times:* 56.41, 55.03, 1:06.17, 1:14.93, 1:01.67, 54.86, 1:11.12, 1:09.57, 57.75, 47.59, 47.86, 1:02.50
*Average of 12:* 1:00.29

47.59 was a PB, and so were the last Ao5 and the Ao12. Both 47s were NL. But I'm still not happy about the average...


----------



## Pablo17 (Jul 14, 2013)

Round 166
29.55, 33.40, 31.09, 30.03, 32.88, 35.08, 30.12, 29.37, 34.98, 34.91, 34.46, 36.83
Average: 32.725 about the same as last week


----------



## Antikrister (Jul 15, 2013)

Round 166
OH CFOP
Times:
31.25, (46.32), 36.67, 33.13, 36.01, 44.52, 40.12, 31.84, (29.87), 32.79, 34.27, 40.20

Average: 36.08

Not really warmed up. But still just a bit above my average I think.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 15, 2013)

Schmidt : *26.90* (σ = 2.70) : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4

31.05, 24.06, 26.19, 26.97, 28.06, 24.25, (36.05), 29.63, (23.38), 30.00, 25.30, 23.44

Finally a sub30! Being warmed up helps!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 15, 2013)

Round 166 (ZZ)
Average: 32.65
28.25, 27.82, 32.52, 34.52, (27.65), 36.43, (DNF), 30.22, 47.63, 29.02, 31.73, 28.39

Hope this entry is not too late. Just learned ZZ... did 15 practice solves before this. I need to get out of CFOP habits though. DNF was messed up EO which I realized halfway through ZZF2L.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 16, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Six Results*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Six​*






Two graduate this week! Congratulations to skippykev and LucasSVK

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 16, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Seven Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Seven
Potential Closing Time - Monday, July 22​**Scrambles* 
1. D2 B F' L' R' U2 B2 L2 R' B' L' D' U' R2 B F2 L' F' D U L D U' 
2. B' L' R2 B F D' U' F2 U L2 R B2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 U R2 B2 F D' U2 
3. D U L' B2 L D U F2 D2 U2 B F U B U R D' U' L R' D' B2 F' 
4. R D' L R' B2 F' L2 D2 R2 D' L' D2 U L B F2 D L R' F2 L D2 U 
5. D2 B' F R2 F2 D2 L2 R B' D' B2 F2 L R2 D2 U' R2 F D2 L' D F2 R2 
6. L' R' B' F' U' B2 R' B D2 L' R2 B F2 L2 D2 R D' F' D U2 L' U2 F' 
7. B2 F' U2 B' F L R' B L2 B L2 D U' L2 R' D2 U B' F' D2 U2 L' U 
8. D2 U2 L B2 F U R2 U2 B' D' U' B2 F2 R F' U' R' D2 R2 B2 D' U L 
9. F D2 F D U2 B2 F D2 U2 B2 L2 R D B D U2 L' B' F' R' D' U' F 
10. U2 R2 B F' D B2 F' L' B L2 F L D L2 B2 F2 U2 B R2 B' F' L2 R' 
11. B' F' L2 R2 U2 L F D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' U F2 U R U2 B2 F D' F' 
12. R2 U2 R2 F' U L2 R' B D B F D' R2 F U L U2 L R2 U B2 F' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 16, 2013)

3x3 speed = *36.66*
59.87, 42.47, 30.97, 33.33, 28.38, 32.97, 35.62, 38.11, 41.58, 29.56, 36.02, 45.94


----------



## YddEd (Jul 16, 2013)

*Round 167*
3x3 Roux Colour Neutral: 30.43, 31.75, 37.46, 33.80, 43.53, 39.61, 34.19, 33.52, (27.25), 38.50, (46.28), 28.81+ = 35.16


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2013)

*Round:* 167
*Event:* OH (ZZ)
*Times:* 1:11.83, 1:03.16, 1:22.88, 1:01.65, 1:11.30, 1:16.29, 1:14.39, 1:12.16, 1:00.67, 1:12.44, 59.70, 43.36
*Average of 12:* 1:08.36

EPLL skip on the last solve - new PB. But everything else wasn't good. No sub-1s for the first 10 solves.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 17, 2013)

Round 167 (speed): 34.37


Spoiler



Mean: 34.51
Average: 34.37
Best time: 28.38
Median: 34.24
Worst time: 42.08
Standard deviation: 4.14

Best average of 5: 33.16
5-9 - 35.25 32.12 32.11 (42.06) (28.38)

Best average of 12: 34.37
1-12 - 33.06 28.69 33.94 36.81 35.25 32.12 32.11 42.06 (28.38) (42.08) 35.08 34.54



I liked the two 28.xx but I didn't at all like the two 42.xx lol I was hoping to be sub30 by worlds, which probably won't happen but maybe I can get close!


----------



## dbuck84 (Jul 17, 2013)

R167: SPEED

Times: 26.32, (31.61), 29.95, 26.77, 27.28, 28.75, 25.07, 25.66, 27.57, (19.87), 26.91, 25.85
AO12: 27.01

a SUB20 solve? hahahahahaha OMG!! \o/
YEAH!! FINALLY GRADUATED... Let's go to the Sub25 race thread now! \o/

thank you for keeping this thread, man!! this made me keep going on practicing to reach my goal!!


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 17, 2013)

Round 167 speed
*Average: 34.41*
Pretty disappointed, especially since these were the last 12 solves of a PB ao50 of 33.61. I'll be a bad sportsman and blame my cube - this was my first proper solving session with my new Weilong and although it started out great, it got lockier as the session went on. Now where's my screwdriver...


Spoiler



(12:	00:28.76	x)
11:	00:31.15	x
10:	00:34.85	x
9:	00:35.83	x
8:	00:36.57	x
7:	00:36.39	x
6:	00:33.09	x
5:	00:35.65	x
(4:	00:39.28	x)
3:	00:35.18	x
2:	00:35.80	x
1:	00:29.55	x


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 17, 2013)

Round 167 (OH CFOP)

1:09.63, 56.71, 1:05.24, 1:03.80, 57.28, 52.06, (1:10.53), 1:04.22, 59.11, 1:00.86, (51.03), 1:00.13 = 1:00.90
Darn, I was hoping for a sub minute average. I dropped the cube on the third solve. It could have been a sub 1 solve. That might have pushed me over.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 18, 2013)

Round 167 (ZZ)
Average: 29.32
(24.37), 26.78, 26.09, 28.18, 32.33, 25.18, (37.30), 35.35, 30.33, 32.03, 32.24, 24.66


----------



## JCVP11 (Jul 19, 2013)

Round 167: Speed
17.93, 30.87, 29.20, 26.49, 22.49, 24.24, 29.37, 19.97, 27.62, 31.33, 30.16, 34.16

Average of 12: 27.17 (σ = 3.63)

Messed up many solves  though 2 sub 20 solves


----------



## Sam Cubes (Jul 21, 2013)

Round 167:speed
19.65, 17.58, 19.52, 21.69, 18.88, 22.09, 26.58, 23.62, (29.83), 21.53, 17.06, (16.05)

Ao12:20.82 
GRADUATION!


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jul 21, 2013)

*Round 166*

1:39.59, 1:06.98, 1:09.69, (0:41.14), (2:09.95),
0:55.46, 1:02.81, 0:48.15, 1:08.02, 0:50.66,
0:53.79, 0:57.56 Average: 01:03.27



Not Bad. Not Bad... I have been cubing a lot
lately so HEY I also have a PB single
in that average!!!


----------



## Dino (Jul 21, 2013)

*Round: 167*
Speed

*Average of 12:* 46.62

*Times:* 38.51, (36.31), 49.92, 45.19, 1:03.05, 49.09, 40.01, 1:01.03, (1:07.50), 40.98, 38.42, 40.04.

A few really stupid mistakes in there.! All last weeks solves were sub 50 so pretty bummed to have 3 sup 1 min solves this week!

This was also my first attempt at really slowing down my F2L and looking ahead, hopefully that will bring my time back under 45 next week.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 22, 2013)

Round 167: Roux

*39.27* (31.12), 42.13, 42.50, 41.57, 35.21, (46.81), 40.46, 35.27, 36.43, 42.03, 42.18, 34.88

I wanna get quick enough at Roux that I can see whether I prefer it to CFOP without disliking it just because I'm slower.


----------



## Bh13 (Jul 22, 2013)

Round 167: OH
Average: 38.57
Times: (31.73), 40.98, 37.25, 34.61, 42.22, (47.34), 39.19, 36.83, 37.91, 40.70, 37.74, 38.31 
Terrible. almost had two sub-30 solves, but the PLL took too long. Guess I should do more OH time attacks.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 23, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Seven Results*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Six​*








Two graduates this week! Congratulations to Sam Cubes and dbuck84! 



dbuck84 said:


> ... Let's go to the Sub25 race thread now! \o/
> 
> thank you for keeping this thread, man!! this made me keep going on practicing to reach my goal!!



Right on! and thank you for mentioning the race to sub 25. I didn't realize that got started back up... see you there

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​



ZZ Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 23, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Eight Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Eight
Potential Closing Time - Monday, July 29​**Scrambles* 
1. R' B L2 R2 B2 F' U B L2 R2 U' B' R2 B F2 R2 F' L2 B2 F' L' R2 B'	
2. D' F L' U2 R B2 R2 B F2 L2 R B' F' R' D' F U R2 D' B D2 R' D	
3. F D2 U F D U B' L R D L' B' D' U2 L2 F' U2 F2 L R2 U2 L2 B	
4. U R' D2 B2 F L D L R B' F2 U' L' R2 D U L' R2 D2 U' R2 D' U	
5. U2 B D' L B U' B2 D B' L' R2 U2 L' R' B D F R2 D R2 U2 L' F2	
6. U2 L' U B' D' B2 D' U L R B2 L F' L' R' B' F2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' D2	
7. L R' B' F D R2 U2 B' L R B F D2 F' D' U' B' R' F2 R' B L R2	
8. L D2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 U F2 D' U L R2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' U B2 F' L R	
9. F2 D2 U' L2 B' L' R2 D' U L' R B2 D U2 B' F2 U' L D L' R U2 B	
10. B R' D B D2 B F L' R2 B' F' D2 R' F' L2 R B' U R2 D B' U2 R'	
11. F2 D U' B2 F2 U2 L' B F2 U R' D2 U' L' D2 U2 L' F' R' D U' F' D'	
12. R' D' B' D' R' D2 B2 L B F D2 F L' R U R U2 L' R D U2 B2 L'


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 23, 2013)

Round 167 (speed): 34.21



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jul 22, 2013 6:49:14 PM - 7:05:20 PM

Mean: 34.64
Average: 34.21
Best time: 29.53
Median: 34.19
Worst time: 44.11
Standard deviation: 3.85

Best average of 5: 33.34
1-5 - 34.22 (37.61) 31.63 (31.36) 34.16

Best average of 12: 34.21
1-12 - 34.22 37.61 31.63 31.36 34.16 36.73 36.00 32.36 37.21 (29.53) (44.11) 30.80



Ack did I get this in on time??

If I didn't here's round 168 anyway (which went really horrible!  )

Round 168 (speed): 37.12


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jul 22, 2013 7:09:40 PM - 7:28:46 PM

Mean: 37.18
Average: 37.12
Best time: 29.76
Median: 38.08
Worst time: 45.24
Standard deviation: 4.52

Best average of 5: 35.81
4-8 - 34.22 35.77 37.45 (41.95) (33.20)

Best average of 12: 37.12
1-12 - 38.70 41.03 30.19 34.22 35.77 37.45 41.95 33.20 (45.24) (29.76) 38.99 39.68


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 23, 2013)

Brian Kremer said:


> Two graduates this week! Congratulations to Sam Cubes and dbuck84!



Congrats indeed! 

And dbuck: I noticed your times dropped really fast - how did you manage that?


----------



## TDM (Jul 23, 2013)

*Round:* 168
*Event:* OH (ZZ)
*Times:* 1:00.20, 59.55, 50.14, 1:10.25, 57.48, 53.67, 1:16.81, 1:16.34, 1:22.15, 1:15.62, 53.12, 52.34
*Average of 12:* 1:03.54

I've been averaging sub-60 for a couple of days - even including these times, I have a sub-60 Ao50 - but this was a bad Ao12.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 23, 2013)

Brian Kremer said:


> *Round One Hundred Sixty-Six​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait I thought I did Roux CN Instead of ZZ..?


----------



## cubesonfire (Jul 23, 2013)

Event is 3x3 speed
Avg. 30.88
31.39, 31.22,30.20,26.50,(26.19),34.22,28.98,28.72, 
34.70,32.96,(37.10),29.89


----------



## lunari (Jul 23, 2013)

Round 168
3x3 speed

*Average:* *31.89*

individual times: 35.42, 27.47, 29.56, 25.29, 36.42, 30.55, 29.15, 36.75, 37.73, 32.29, 36.00, 24.06

My PLL was terrible.... I'm just to lazy to learn N an V perms ;P Do you know good algorithms for these? But the rest wasn't that good either...


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 23, 2013)

Na, Nb, V


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 23, 2013)

Round 167: Roux

*40.38* (53.64), 40.53, 49.58, 34.32, 53.42, 33.39, 38.55, 42.86, 36.83, 39.10, (30.31), 35.25

Counting 53 dragged me above 40, but a good few solves at the end.


----------



## dbuck84 (Jul 23, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> Congrats indeed!
> 
> And dbuck: I noticed your times dropped really fast - how did you manage that?



It's easier for you guys to call me Dan! 

Well, if you check there, I've been missing for a few weeks... I've been practicing my Look Ahead and that's all, no new algs learned, only F2L with improved Look Ahead... 
Once I saw it was working, I kept practicing a bit longer until I was sure I could graduate! Then, I came back!!


----------



## lunari (Jul 24, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Na, Nb, V



Thanks but I know this page of course  Sorry that I wasn't really clear, my question was meant to be more like this: Which algs do you find easy to memorize and (more important) to execute? Cause I can't really decide... I know it's personal preference which algorithm you chose, I just wanted to ask for your opinion/favourrite Ns and Vs.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 24, 2013)

Round 127: *Roux*(  ) CN 
33.11, 29.88, 37.31, 31.76, 29.60, 24.49, 35.13, (43.57), 32.24, 33.41, (22.85), 38.54 = 32.55
I should stop forcing myself to not do blocks with white/yellow on the bottom... (Results in better times)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 24, 2013)

Round 168 (ZZ)
Average: 27.18
(37.30), 26.30, 28.52, 27.05, 28.51, 26.50, 30.00, 28.10, (23.26), 25.58, 26.12, 25.14


----------



## SatoshiPikachu (Jul 24, 2013)

Round 168
3x3 Speed
*Average: 43.05*
41.06, 43.00, 35.02, 46.28, 45.44, 44.61, 39.78, 41.27, 46.80, (49.26), (34.59), 47.24

It looks like either I reeeeally screwed these up or the sub-40 averages I'd been getting two days ago were flukes  I have a feeling it's the second one XD


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 25, 2013)

Round 168 - speed
Average 31.34

Pleased with this - 5 solves sub-30, only 2 sup-35, and none sup-40. Much more consistent. Switched from Weilong to Zhanchi 55mm. Even my Panshi feels better than my Weilong...


Spoiler



12:	00:28.57	x
11:	00:36.11	x
(10:	00:38.23	x)
9:	00:26.37	x
8:	00:34.57	x
7:	00:27.35	x
(6:	00:25.48	x)
5:	00:33.08	x
4:	00:29.56	x
3:	00:33.52	x
2:	00:31.21	x
1:	00:33.02	x


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 27, 2013)

Round 168 - OH CFOP
37.80, 48.56, 56.59, 56.95, 47.28, 53.63, 46.81, 55.47, 51.36, 57.42, 48.61, 41.51 = *50.68*

I'm improving, but this could have been much better. I got some pretty cruddy OH PLLs, including several Z perms. First solve, though, was a PB


----------



## JCVP11 (Jul 27, 2013)

Round 168:
Speed
28.58, 32.08, 19.76, 26.24, 26.81, 18.95, 26.88, 25.78, 26.70, 26.48, 32.96, 26.26
AVGOF12: 26.56 (σ = 2.86)
I think I graduated 
Is there a Sub 25 Forum in here somewhere???


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 27, 2013)

JCVP11 said:


> Round 168:
> Speed
> 28.58, 32.08, 19.76, 26.24, 26.81, 18.95, 26.88, 25.78, 26.70, 26.48, 32.96, 26.26
> AVGOF12: 26.56 (σ = 2.86)
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=847605


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 28, 2013)

lunari said:


> Thanks but I know this page of course  Sorry that I wasn't really clear, my question was meant to be more like this: Which algs do you find easy to memorize and (more important) to execute? Cause I can't really decide... I know it's personal preference which algorithm you chose, I just wanted to ask for your opinion/favourrite Ns and Vs.



Here's mine currently:
Na - (z) (U R' D R2 U' R D') (U R' D R2 U' R D') (z')
Nb - R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' f R f'
V - R' U R' (y) U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 29, 2013)

Speed: *37.38*
36.62, 45.22, 1:11.66, 39.27, 33.32, 38.06, 31.66, 41.88, 34.85, 34.06, 32.97, 37.58
Dropped the cube on solve 3


----------



## Dino (Jul 29, 2013)

*Round: 168*
Speed

*Average of 12:* 41.42

*Times:* 37.69, 41.79, 42.90, 44.00, (36.34), 36.89, 51.51, 39.81, 39.26, (DNF), 42.67, 37.70.

New PB  Seems like practising look-ahead is really helping!
I've been using the WeiLong since it arrived last week and I'm loving it.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jul 30, 2013)

*Round 168*

Round 168
Average: 0:59.55

1:00.16
1:09.63
1:06.36
(0:45.98)
1:14.50
0:47.90
1:14.34
(1:27.11)
0:55.79
0:49.34
0:49.70





Pretty good iv'e never done this good I think
Pretty good! this has been a good average
of 12 for sure. FOR SURE!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 30, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Eight rESULTS*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Eight​*








Congratulations to JCVP11, this week's graduate!

DaveyCow Looks like you did round 168 twice? 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21411-quot-NEW-quot-Race-to-Sub-30!&p=877046&viewfull=1#post877046
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21411-quot-NEW-quot-Race-to-Sub-30!&p=878790&viewfull=1#post878790



YddEd said:


> Wait I thought I did Roux CN Instead of ZZ..?


Ok.

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 30, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Nine Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Nine
Potential Closing Time - Monday, August 5​**Scrambles* 
1. D' R' D' U' L2 R F L' R' D2 B D2 U R' U' L R' F L2 R2 D' U F' 
2. R' D2 B F' L B F' D U L2 R' B' D' B2 R' B F' D' U B R' D2 U' 
3. B D' U B F' U' L R2 B2 R D U2 F2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 R B' D' L 
4. L2 U' B2 U2 F D2 U F2 L2 R' F' R' U R U B L2 R B2 F2 L R2 B 
5. R2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 L' B' D' U' F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F D2 F2 D' 
6. U2 L' R U' B' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F D2 U2 F' U' F R' F' U F2 D2 
7. B D2 U' L R' U' B2 L R' D2 U2 L R' D' U2 L' D2 U' R2 D L2 B' F 
8. L U L2 D' R' B2 D U' F D B' F' L2 F R2 B' U B F D2 U' B F2 
9. L' R U B F2 R' B D L R2 F' L' B2 F' L R2 U2 R' U' B' F2 U R2 
10. F U2 L' R F2 D' F2 D2 L2 R' U2 L' D2 R D U' L' B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L 
11. U2 B' F2 D2 U' R' U2 L B F D2 B2 F' D L D2 U L' B F2 L2 R2 U 
12. F D2 U B F' D' U R' D' B U' L R2 B' L R' U' B' F D' U2 R U2


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 30, 2013)

Round 169 - OH CFOP
42.71, 54.29, 49.43, 45.59, 50.63, 47.80, (33.96), 55.33, (56.99), 48.82, 49.52, 47.89 = *49.20*

A couple of pretty bad solves in there ruined it for me. Still, PB single and Ao5!
I'm considering switching my OH main from my Shuang Ren to my Guhong for next week. Not sure how that's going to turn out.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 30, 2013)

Round 169 (ZZ)
Average: 24.91
24.08, 20.63, 22.06, 29.12, (17.63), 27.29, 29.17, 19.60, 25.26, (36.90), 28.40, 23.52


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 30, 2013)

Round 169 - speed
Average 31.92
Didn't feel like a fast session - it felt like I was slow and paused and locked up - but the time was still OK. I didn't look at the average until the end and expected it to be 34-35. Maybe that means I'm improving.



Spoiler



(12:	00:26.16	x)
11:	00:33.69	x
10:	00:34.10	x
9:	00:27.33	x
8:	00:30.87	x
7:	00:30.03	x
6:	00:30.75	x
(5:	00:36.63	x)
4:	00:34.82	x
3:	00:29.31	x
2:	00:35.02	x
1:	00:33.25	x


----------



## SatoshiPikachu (Jul 30, 2013)

Round 169 - Speed
*Average=35.50*
35.40, 35.44, 34.34, 34.59, 35.18, 31.54, (44.98), 39.12, 33.93, (31.39), 35.65, 39.85

Help me, cubing's taken over my life D: No, but seriously, I'm really happy with that improvement, 7.55 seconds! Of course, for the past three days my average has been closer to 37, so I know I got lucky, but still!


----------



## dbuck84 (Jul 31, 2013)

Im thinking of coming back here to practice my yellow! Im solving on white only


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 31, 2013)

Can I enter in multiple categories? I'm also going for sub 30 with Roux.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 1, 2013)

Round 169: Roux

*34.83*: 42.36, 32.75, 31.31, (27.76), 39.46, 30.20, 33.89, 40.61, 31.29, 33.92, (51.18+), 32.50

Really enjoying Roux now, feels so much more open ended than CFOP, like solving D edges then doing EPLL when you see an easy case rather than solving UL and UR and then doing M edges. Also I'm now practising colour neutral, but always with white or yellow on D.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 2, 2013)

Schmidt : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 : 32.09(σ = 2.40)

30.02, (49.36), 30.43, 32.86, 31.72, 31.94, 31.36, (25.08), 31.41, 35.88, 28.50, 36.75


----------



## YddEd (Aug 3, 2013)

Round 169 Roux CN
22.91, (21.80), 29.59, (32.31), 27.13, 30.21, 30.43, 24.41, 23.59, 22.77, 31.78, 23.81 = 26.66
Cool.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 3, 2013)

Speed = 41.02
38.96, 39.94, 38.98, 41.18, 28.94, 48.45, 27.54, 35.54, 52.16, 1:01.17, 50.32, 35.74
I was interrupted after solve 8 and see what happened


----------



## cube fan2013 (Aug 4, 2013)

Round 169 - speed
AVERAGE=32.74
38.19,38.17,28.36,38.26,30.95,31.10,28.95,37.02,30.37,31.03,30.93,29.64


----------



## Dino (Aug 6, 2013)

*Round: 169*
Speed

*Average of 12:* 42.26

*Times:* 34.28, 50.09, 48.14, 50.59, 42.99, 40.74, 38.55, (DNF),  33.77, 44.09, 39.32, (33.01).

Been learning G perms this week and it was one of those suckers that I managed to completely screw up, resulting in a DNF. Although this week was slower, I'm kind of surprised it was this good my times have sucked this week!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 6, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Nine Results*

*Round One Hundred Sixty-Nine​*








Congratulations to Sneaklyfox who graduates  once again, this time in ZZ!



Spaxxy said:


> Can I enter in multiple categories? I'm also going for sub 30 with Roux.



Enter in as many categories as you like. The first one you post will count toward graduation. 

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Roux Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 6, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Seventy Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Seventy
Potential Closing Time - Monday, August 12​**Scrambles* 
1. F2 L2 R' F2 L' R2 B U2 L2 R' D' U R2 U2 B F L' R2 D B2 D2 U B2	
2. L D L' R B F2 L2 R B F2 D' B F2 R B U R' B D2 F2 D R' F	
3. D L2 B F' R2 D' U F2 L' U F' L2 R D' B F R2 B F' D' F' L D	
4. L2 R F' D B' F' U' L' B L R' F' R2 D U L2 R D U F2 U2 R U2	
5. L' R2 B D2 L' F2 R2 F' R B U' B' F R B2 D' L2 R' U' L' D' U R'	
6. U' L R B L' U R' U' B' L D' B F2 L2 F L' R' U' F2 R' F D' R	
7. R D2 L2 R U L2 R2 B2 F' D U' B' L' D2 L B F' R D B' L R U'	
8. D B2 D U F2 D U2 L2 B F D L2 R' D L' F U' B R D' L2 R' F2	
9. B' L2 R2 D' U B2 F2 L2 R F' D2 R' U L' R2 B L2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 D'	
10. B D' U R B F' D2 U2 F' U L' D' U' L U2 L R2 B' F' U B L' B	
11. D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 R' U2 L2 R2 U' B D2 R2 D2 B2 D U' L2 U B' L2	
12. B2 D2 L' B U2 B' F' L2 U' F' R U' B F D B' F' R' U2 R D' L2 B2


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2013)

*Round:* 170
*Event:* OH (ZZ)
*Times:* 58.54, 46.67, 45.76, *38.93*, 50.73, _44.12, 41.29, 45.96, 41.23, 43.17_, 48.62+, 41.55
*Average of 12:* 44.91

Bad first solve, but PBs in *NL*, _Ao5_ and Ao12.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 6, 2013)

*39.44* (speed)
33.82, 34.65, 48.16, 35.00, 31.28, 45.02, 27.49, 40.38, 51.86, 1:16.11, 38.26, 35.97
Some good solves but four solves 45+, sigh.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 7, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Seventy Race*

1:33.22
(2:00.55)
55.10
1:08.96 
1:08.96 
56.12
1:15.19
1:01.31 
(46.72) 
1:04.23
1:14.72 
1:16.54

Average: 1:07.71


This Wasn't that good, but hey I did the race!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 7, 2013)

Round 170 - OH

Avg: 43.65

(56.63), 49.31, (31.72), 46.93, 37.35, 42.66, 46.71, 36.96, 45.88, 47.74, 42.31, 40.62

Thinking it's time to give OH a try.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 7, 2013)

Round 170 - Roux

*27.89* (23.05), (32.86), 30.28, 25.55, 27.05, 23.80, 27.64, 30.96, 31.36, 23.53, 29.74, 28.99

Been practising a lot, although this was still a good Ao12. Despite doing CN with W/Y bottom, I'm definitely more prone to doing white bottom, so I may do a yellow bottom only Ao100.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 8, 2013)

Round 170 (2H speed): 33.84



Spoiler



Mean: 33.90
Average: 33.84
Best time: 31.74
Median: 34.01
Worst time: 36.67
Standard deviation: 1.60

Best average of 5: 33.07
2-6 - 34.74 (31.74) 32.06 (35.54) 32.41

Best average of 12: 33.84
1-12 - 33.56 34.74 (31.74) 32.06 35.54 32.41 35.07 32.72 35.71 32.15 (36.67) 34.46

1. 33.56 F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' R D2 U' F D R F' U2 R D
2. 34.74 D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D L' F2 D' U' L F' R2 B F' L
3. 31.74 R2 D L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 B U' L D2 R B' U' F' D' U
4. 32.06 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D R' B D2 L B' U' F2 D2 B' U2
5. 35.54 U F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R F' D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D U F' D2
6. 32.41 L2 D B2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 L U' R' B F L' U2 B' D2 B U'
7. 35.07 F2 U' R2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D F R2 D U' B U2 R' U2 F2 D' U'
8. 32.72 U R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 B2 L' B2 L2 B' D R' B' D2 R D
9. 35.71 B2 D' R2 L2 D B2 L2 D U L2 D' B L2 B U' L' U F' R L' B D
10. 32.15 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R D2 F' U' L D' L2 F' L' U'
11. 36.67 R2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 R' D' L2 U' B' L B' F D' B' U
12. 34.46 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' R B L F' L' D2 L' D L2 B R'


----------



## cube fan2013 (Aug 8, 2013)

ROUND 170 - SPEED
AVERAGE: 32.11
Best Time: 27.34
Worst time: 35.04

31.79, 30.62, 33.15, 33.14, 30.97, 34.54, 28.86, 33.11, 31.06, (27.34), 33.87, (35.04).

I want an average of sub 30. Its hard.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 8, 2013)

Round 170 (ZZ OH)
Average: 33.19
33.76, 29.89, 31.20, 35.12, 35.80, 32.02, (26.82), 35.90, 29.18, 33.98, (36.37), 35.03

Sorry... can't stay away from this thread.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 170 (ZZ OH)
> Average: 33.19
> 33.76, 29.89, 31.20, 35.12, 35.80, 32.02, (26.82), 35.90, 29.18, 33.98, (36.37), 35.03
> 
> Sorry... can't stay away from this thread.



What all have you graduated in so far?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 11, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> What all have you graduated in so far?



Yellow Cross, Roux, OH, 3x3 on 4x4, ZZ... not in that order... I think that's it. I was already sub-30 when I joined the forum.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 11, 2013)

Round 170 - CN Roux
26.66, 26.01, (27.79), 26.61, (20.69), 20.89, 24.71, 25.68, 25.80, 24.59, 24.85, 24.78 = 25.06


----------



## SatoshiPikachu (Aug 12, 2013)

Round 170 - Speed
*Average = 32.21*
26.99, (35.80), 31.10, 30.33, 33.77, 30.94, 30.05, (26.16), 35.68, 34.37, 35.18, 33.76

Despite it being a decent average, I'm furious with myself because two of those 35's could've been 29-30's if I hadn't made stupid mistakes :/


----------



## Dino (Aug 12, 2013)

*Round: 170 (Speed)*

*Average of 12:* 42.41

*Times: *44.15, 44.16, (31.57),  48.91, 52.92, 37.91, (1:14.17),  35.58, 38.82, 36.81, 44.49, 40.30.

Best average of 5: 37.85

A couple of horrible solves in there which brought my average up, but seem to be getting a lot more sub-40s which is promising. Sub-43 for the last 3 week; 12 seconds off of my average before I started this race.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 13, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Seventy Results*

*Round One Hundred Seventy​*








No graduates  this week.



sneaklyfox said:


> Sorry... can't stay away from this thread.


Right on... You are a machine! 

Graph


Spoiler







​



Roux Graph


Spoiler






​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 13, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Seventy-One Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Seventy-One
Potential Closing Time - Monday, August 19​**Scrambles* 
1. D U B' F2 L R2 B F2 D R' F2 D U L2 R' F' R2 F' L' R' D U R2 
2. L' B' D B L B' D U L R F' R' D B2 U F2 U' B' L' R2 B' F L' 
3. D2 U' B2 L2 R' F' L2 R' U' R2 D U' R U B L D R D' B D2 L2 R 
4. U L' D2 R B' R2 D U2 B' F U' B2 L2 R2 D U' F2 D' B' U2 L R2 F2 
5. U2 B F' D' B F L B2 L' D B2 U2 F L2 D U L D2 R B2 F2 R' U 
6. L' R B F' L' R' U' L R2 F' U2 R U2 B L' R D F' L R' B2 F' L 
7. U B F' D2 R2 D2 F' D B2 U' B2 L F R' B2 L2 R' U2 L' R D' U F2 
8. D' R' B F' R' B L2 R2 F D' L2 B F D U B2 D' L' R2 D' U B2 R' 
9. B L2 R' U F D' U L' R' B D2 U2 B2 F' U' L' D U B F2 L' B2 F' 
10. B' F R' D2 U' R D2 L' R D B' F' L' R D' U' R U F2 R' D B2 F 
11. L2 D B2 F D2 B L' R' D2 B' F' D U B F L R2 B F' D2 U F' L2 
12. B L' D U2 B2 F D2 U' F D2 F U2 B' R2 B2 F D L2 R D2 B U' R'


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 13, 2013)

Round 171 (2H speed): 33.67

Last solve was 22.11 - a very lucky last pair-skip (I think) and PLL-skip lol

If I ever actually make sub30, someone has to throw me a party (coz 2+ years is just way too long to wait). 



Spoiler



Mean: 33.19
Average: 33.67
Best time: 22.11
Median: 34.34
Worst time: 39.47
Standard deviation: 4.02

Best average of 5: 33.05
8-12 - 34.68 34.84 29.62 (35.61) (22.11)

Best average of 12: 33.67
1-12 - 34.00 35.05 32.40 (39.47) 32.77 32.80 34.88 34.68 34.84 29.62 35.61 (22.11)


----------



## YddEd (Aug 13, 2013)

Round 171 CN Roux
24.11, 30.94, 30.79, 27.18, 33.52, 27.21, 34.13, 24.76, (20.08), (38.92), 23.38, 23.90 = 27.99
Yay!


----------



## TDM (Aug 13, 2013)

*Round:* 171
*Event:* OH (ZZ)
*Times:* 38.56, 42.45, 39.71, 36.93[CP], 36.44+[CP], 35.15[CP], 34.93, 39.84, 35.73, 40.87, 46.47, 37.51
*Average of 12:* 38.32

Before this, my PB Ao5 was 40.24 and my PB Ao12 was 42.33. Now they're 35.77 and 38.06.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 13, 2013)

TDM said:


> *Round:* 171
> *Event:* OH (ZZ)
> *Times:* 38.56, 42.45, 39.71, 36.93[CP], 36.44+[CP], 35.15[CP], 34.93, 39.84, 35.73, 40.87, 46.47, 37.51
> *Average of 12:* 38.32
> ...


o you got faster. You told me your average was around 45 like 1 week ago.


----------



## TDM (Aug 13, 2013)

YddEd said:


> o you got faster. You told me your average was around 45 like 1 week ago.


It was averaging 45 about 12 hours ago.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 13, 2013)

Round 171: Roux

*27.40* 28.74, (23.99), 30.30, (31.18), 28.23, 26.54, 28.63, 24.32, 24.20, 29.84, 28.07, 25.16


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 13, 2013)

Round 171 (ZZ OH)
Average: 29.59
29.73, 24.90, 31.19, 26.53, 27.22, 33.80, 35.95, 33.01, 25.95, 27.59, (36.56), (23.96)

Whew... that was close...


----------



## YddEd (Aug 14, 2013)

TDM said:


> It was averaging 45 about 12 hours ago.


:fp why does 1 day always feel like 1 week to me?


----------



## TDM (Aug 14, 2013)

YddEd said:


> :fp why does 1 day always feel like 1 week to me?


No, I was averaging 45 about a week ago as well.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 15, 2013)

TDM said:


> No, I was averaging 45 about a week ago as well.


:fp... uckfay...


----------



## cube fan2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

round 171 - speed
AVERAGE: 28.87 
25.75, 34.53, 32.16, (34.86), 25.74, 25.33, 25.43, 33.01, 27.55, 30.79, 28.37, (23.77)


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 17, 2013)

*Round 171 OH
Average: 28.80*

28.86, (33.60), 30.70, 31.68, 27.51, 30.08, 27.30, 29.14, 25.98, (24.91), 26.08, 30.68

I have given up a few times before, but this time I'm not going to stop before I graduate.


----------



## Dino (Aug 18, 2013)

*Round: 171 (Speed)*

*Average of 12:* 41.06

*Times:* 38.97, 31.26, (1:05.66), 38.62, 40.73, 42.98, 42.73, 40.79, 36.80, 39.82, 57.89, (29.67).

Best average of 5: 39.14

Gutted, really thought I would break the sub-40 barrier this week but had 2 major PLL fails. :fp


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 19, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Seventy-One*

1:03.20
51.55
50.07 
59.73
1:06.68
50.90
56.95
(2:11.07) thumbs down to this time (  )
(49.08) THUMBS TOTALLY UP (  )
58.46
1:00.42
55.99


Average: 57.05 


AWESOME THATS ALL I HAVE TO
SAY AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## lunari (Aug 19, 2013)

Round 171

speed

average: 34.16

28.75, 35.00, (46.00), 28.30, 31.25, 32.87, 40.51, (27.78), 31.11, 31.44, 44.00, 38.32

What are the fourties doing in my average??? Well, I haven't really cubed for two months, so....


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 20, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Seventy-One Results*

*Round One Hundred Seventy-One​*








Congratulations to YddEd, who graduates  this round!

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



OH Graph


Spoiler






​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 20, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Seventy-Two Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Seventy-Two
Potential Closing Time - Monday, August 26​**Scrambles* 
1. R' D2 L' U L2 D' U R' D U' B' F2 L' R B2 D U L2 B' F' U' L' B' 
2. R D R2 F' D2 U' B L' U B' F2 U F' L B2 D' U B' F D2 U2 R2 B2 
3. D2 R B2 F L R2 D' U2 L B' F' R' U F2 L2 R2 U2 B' F' L2 R2 B U' 
4. F2 L2 F2 R' D' L' B' U2 F L2 R2 B' R U L2 D2 F2 L' F L' U2 B' F2 
5. L2 U' F L' R2 B' F' R2 D U B F' L' D' L' D L R2 U2 B' F2 R' F' 
6. D' L' D F2 U F2 D2 U B2 L' U' L2 R' U2 B' F' U L' B R D' U' B 
7. D U B D U2 F D' U L2 D U B L R' D L R F' U' L' R D' R2 
8. B2 L R B2 U F2 D2 U F2 D' L' B2 F' D' B' F' R F D2 U R D R2 
9. R' B' F L' R U R2 F R' F L' U B2 R' F' L D U R2 D' U L2 R' 
10. R2 D2 F' D' U B U2 L' R2 U' R2 B2 F' D2 U L2 U F2 U2 R' U' F D' 
11. B' F' L' R2 D2 B' D2 U' B F2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 F' D2 U L D' B F2 U2 
12. B2 D L B D U2 B2 L R' U F2 L D U' L' R2 U F L R2 F L2 R


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bummer I just missed last round 

Round 172 - OH
Avg: 38.69

40.50, 32.96, 40.51, (46.37), (28.12), 43.00, 41.70, 31.63, 46.15, 29.91, 38.98, 41.57

Improvement. More than I was hoping with 2 sub 30s


----------



## YddEd (Aug 20, 2013)

Round 172
18.35, 19.93, 19.37, 20.98, 21.93, 22.22, 25.39, 22.31, 21.18, 22.97, 22.60, 21.03 = 21.45
Were the scrambles easy or did I improve..?


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 20, 2013)

*Round 172 OH
Average: 29.51*

29.13, 32.77, 26.46, (22.62), 27.12, 27.11, 34.90, 30.98, 27.84, (35.77), 27.28, 31.48

Two down, one left.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 20, 2013)

Round 172: Roux

*26.75* 27.76, 28.24, 25.51, 26.67, 28.62, 30.44, 22.44, 22.92, 26.63, 27.53, 36.33, 23.15

Woo! Still 3 seconds off where I was with CFOP, but I'm closing in on it. See you in the race to sub-25.


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 20, 2013)

OH:
Average: 37.45
Times: 33.13, 24.06, 41.31, 37.41, 39.73, 39.55, 42.06, 30.02, 37.49, 33.94, 50.88, 39.86 
forgot the OLL alg on the 50. the 24 is a PB.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 20, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Round 172: Roux
> 
> *26.75* 27.76, 28.24, 25.51, 26.67, 28.62, 30.44, 22.44, 22.92, 26.63, 27.53, 36.33, 23.15
> 
> Woo! Still 3 seconds off where I was with CFOP, but I'm closing in on it. See you in the race to sub-25.


The race to sub 25 closed down. You could takeover though


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> The race to sub 25 closed down. You could takeover though



Didn't realise, ah well, I guess it's not too much of a jump at this point to go straight to the sub-20 race.


----------



## hcfong (Aug 21, 2013)

Round 172
Average: 31.92

39.65 28.03 34.28 30.64 33.22 28.36 (26.79) 28.28 33.00 (51.99) 31.29 32.48


----------



## cube fan2013 (Aug 22, 2013)

ROUND 172 - SPEED
AVERAGE = 28.09
26.63 29.65 (25.80) 26.21 29.39 26.83 30.09 28.64 (31.28) 26.54 26.68 30.23


----------



## cube fan2013 (Aug 22, 2013)

dude u got to go to that race to sub 25 competition


----------



## lunari (Aug 22, 2013)

Round *172*
speed

*average: 30.31*

(24.24), 31.85, (39.36), 31.91, 29.17, 25.93, 28.24, 36.29, 31.91, 26.53, 33.50, 27.83


----------



## pdid (Aug 23, 2013)

Round 172

Average:40:17

40.65, 47.63, (31.44), 36.59, 37.27, 40.19, 39.24, 36.09, 45.60, 38.45, 39.99, (56.50)
Cube exploded on last solve.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 23, 2013)

cube fan2013 said:


> dude u got to go to that race to sub 25 competition


I already said that the race to sub 25 shut down...


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 24, 2013)

Round 172 (2H speed): 33.56



Spoiler



Mean: 33.56
Average: 33.63
Best time: 26.74
Median: 32.88
Worst time: 39.71
Standard deviation: 3.45

Best average of 5: 32.16
7-11 - 32.90 31.40 (36.23) 32.18 (26.74)

Best average of 12: 33.63
1-12 - 32.85 (39.71) 29.38 36.53 34.77 32.62 32.90 31.40 36.23 32.18 (26.74) 37.45

1. 32.85 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 B D' B R L B2 F L' B' D2
2. 39.71 U B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L' U2 R2 F' L' F' L B D' F'
3. 29.38 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D' R' D' F2 L F' U' L2 B U B D'
4. 36.53 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 B D' L' D R F L2 U B' L'
5. 34.77 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U R' B' U2 R D F R' D' U' L
6. 32.62 U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 F' R' D2 L2 B L D' L' D'
7. 32.90 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D R2 F' L B2 L U R' D B R' F' D2
8. 31.40 B2 D U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B' D' L' D U2 L B2 L U2
9. 36.23 U F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F' B2 U' R B D' R B D U
10. 32.18 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U' R B2 L2 B' L' D B U' F' D2
11. 26.74 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 D F' R' F2 D' R' B' L B2 U2 R2 U'
12. 37.45 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D F2 U B' L U F' D2 L' D U' R D


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 24, 2013)

Schmidt : 32.02 (σ = 2.46) : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4
38.47, 32.72, 34.36, 26.41, 33.75, 28.43, 29.97, 35.58, 33.30, 29.33, 29.61, 33.11


----------



## cube fan2013 (Aug 25, 2013)

try sub20


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 25, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Seventy-One*

54.57
50.34
(50.20)
56.49
56.21
1:18.76
57.35
56.60
55.25
(1.57.54)
1:04.04
Average<b>1:00.43 




Learned new alg today!


----------



## Sarge (Aug 25, 2013)

*Average: 25.95*

Times: 27.90, (19.33), 25.48, 23.04, 25.57, 26.98, 26.70, 28.76, (29.60), 24.69, 25.51, 24.85

I want to keep every time I get under 30 seconds.


----------



## Dino (Aug 27, 2013)

*Round: 172 (Speed)*

*Average of 12:* 42.28

*Times:* 40.88, 39.71, 43.30, 46.49, 44.80, 44.84, 43.45, (35.28), (47.86), 40.02, 36.06, 43.21. 

Best average of 5: 39.76

Consistency is getting better, even if the average isn't.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 27, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Seventy-Two Results*

*Round One Hundred Seventy-Two​*








Congratulations to TheOneOnTheLeft who graduates  this week!



YddEd said:


> Round 172
> 18.35, 19.93, 19.37, 20.98, 21.93, 22.22, 25.39, 22.31, 21.18, 22.97, 22.60, 21.03 = 21.45
> Were the scrambles easy or did I improve..?



Last week's scrambles came from here: http://www.jaapsch.net/scramble_cube.htm

Grad Graph


Spoiler







​



Graph


Spoiler







​



Detail


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 27, 2013)

*Next round scrambles*

I've started a new thread for this race. Next week's scrambles are there.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Sep 5, 2013)

*Round One Hundred Seventy-One*

1. 59.93 
2. 57.36 
3. 1:08.86 
4. 1:05.59 
5. 55.11 
6. 51.19 
7. 57.76 
8. (*2:02.83*) 
9. 1:00.84 
*10. (51.02)*
11. 1:03.66 
12. 54.33 


Average: 59.46



Pretty Good i'd say... for learning anti sune last week. 
Srry I did not do last weeks race


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 6, 2013)

Yellow Toad please post in the new thread.

Good job on learning antisune!


----------

